#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-17
<awalton> MDC1, sorry, long weekend. birthday celebrations got kind of out of hand..
<awalton> patch is pushed./
<MDC1> awalton, no problem - great work with pushing it :)
<huats> morning everyone
<rodrigo_> hmm, libogg-dev is missing the .la file
<TheMuso> rodrigo_: Thats a good thing right?
<TheMuso> Actually no, if it has a .la file thats ok, but if it causes problems, then cleaning it is a good thing. :)_
<rodrigo_> well, gnome-control-center from git fails compiling because of that missing file
<rodrigo_> TheMuso: so probably not a good thing :)
<geser> check which other .la references it and fix it
<rodrigo_> yeah, already rebuilding all dependencies
<rodrigo_> well, rebuilding dependencies still get me to the missing .la file problem
<rodrigo_> shouldn't really the file be in the -dev package?
<rodrigo_> the libogg.la in libogg-dev?
<geser> the is a slow movement to get rid of .la files where possible
<geser> rodrigo_: have you found out who exactly references it? is it g-c-c itself or one of the build-dependencies?
<rodrigo_> geser: rebuilding the dependencies, it stopped in libcanberra because of that error also
<rodrigo_> geser: I think libcanberra directly links to it
<geser> rodrigo_: it's libvorbis-dev
<rodrigo_> oh
<rodrigo_> libogg.so belongs to libogg-dev
<geser> libvorbis.la:dependency_libs=' -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libogg.la -lm'
<rodrigo_> so, that's what needs fixing?
<rodrigo_> -logg should be enough there I guess
<geser> probably not needed at all, looking at the .pc files
<rodrigo_> the .pc files look ok
<geser> rodrigo_: seems your are right: dependency_libs=' -L/usr/lib -logg -lm'
<geser> from libvorbis-dev 1.2.0.dfsg-6 (currently building)
<mpt> mvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeasonOfUsabilityWeek8Notes
<mvo> thanks mpt
<mpt> ImportError: No module named aptdaemon
<mpt> mvo, do I need to upgrade to Karmic for that?
<mvo> mpt: hm, you will need aptdaemon, I can make it work without, but for the advanced stuff its going to be required. I will create a PPA
<mvo> mpt: one suggestion I got was to use the term "get new software" (or something like that) instead of "availabe" so that the user does not gets confused by mixing "availabe" with "installed"
<mpt> mvo, oh, one question I was going to ask was where the text "Give your application an accessibility workout" comes from for Accerciser in Add/Remove
<mac_v> mpt: when will "appcenter" be in Karmic ?
<mpt> because that text doesn't show up when I do "apt-cache show accerciser"
<mvo> mpt: from the desktop file of the package
<mpt> ah, the Comment field
<mpt> I didn't see that one
<mpt> mvo, but then Add/Remove doesn't show the first line of the description, "an interactive Python accessibility explorer for the GNOME desktop", at all
<mpt> mvo, is that a deliberate decision?
<mpt> mac_v, soon
<mvo> mpt: no, thats a bug, let me search for the bug number
<mpt> mvo, ah, so the missing stuff is supposed to be the stuff that's in bold?
<mac_v> ;)
<mvo> mpt: yes
<mvo> mpt: give me a minute to figure out why its wrong
<mvo> mpt: should be fixed now
<mpt> hehe, cool
<rodrigo_> hmm, there is no way to put the tabs in empathy on one side rather than at the top?
<rodrigo_> and still no coloring of tabs when someone talks to me :(
<ccheney> anyone know if the codec detector in karmic is broken? i tried playing a mp3 and totem just tells me "An error occurred \n Internal data flow error"
<mac_v> ccheney: its not been working from jaunty itself !
<mac_v> let me get you a bug #
<ccheney> mac_v: ah ok
<ccheney> mac_v: it had been working for me on jaunty but maybe an update broke jaunty also
<mvo> mac_v: hm, it should work on jaunty
<mvo> mac_v: what kind of error do you get there?
<mac_v> mvo: actually i'm on karmic , this is my Bug #405155, i cannot comment personally on Jaunty since it was a serially upgraded system , but there are several others saying jaunty doesn offer to install > ex: Bug #351130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405155 in gnome-codec-install "No prompt to install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351130 in gnome-codec-install "[jaunty] doesn't offer to install codecs when inserting non encrypted DVD " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351130
<mac_v> mvo: i'v added a comment in the first bug report ,  listing the different bugs related to the gnome-codec-install
<mac_v> maybe i should have first said it *seems* to be not working in Jaunty itself ;p
<mvo> mac_v: thanks, I can have a look tomorrow
<mac_v> mvo:  sure... :)
 * mvo waves and does some shopping
<jcastro> kenvandine: are you around this week or on holiday
<bryce> sweet, in-place bug description editing now
<chrisccoulson> nice, i haven't tried that yet though
<chrisccoulson> i haven't been on launchpad once all day ;)
<ccheney> is there a reason the metacity window manager settings plugin for g-c-c isn't packaged?
<ccheney> its built by g-c-c but is just left out
 * ccheney thinks it is a plugin anyway
<chrisccoulson> you're meant to be on holiday seb128 ;)
<chrisccoulson> (hello btw)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> I'm on holidays, just lurking a bit to what's going on in the evening
<chrisccoulson> not much is going on ;)
<chrisccoulson> we're getting lots of g-s-d crash duplicate now
<chrisccoulson> that's about it;)
<seb128> yeah, I've notice
<seb128> I've seen the discussion with svu too
<seb128> I try to read emails once a day or at least clean through
<seb128> so I don't have some zillion when I'm back
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that's probably a good idea;)
<chrisccoulson> hopefully we'll have this crash fixed before you come back
<chrisccoulson> bryce - you around?
<bryce> chrisccoulson, maybe
<bryce> chrisccoulson, if I wasn't, I'd prefer you just ask the question so when I returned I could respond
<bryce> (otherwise we end up playing ping-pong)
<chrisccoulson> hi bryce - i'm not sure if you know this or not (or perhaps you will know it off the top of your head ;) ) - is there a build-time option for libx11 so that applications always run synchronously? (for making debugging random X errors a bit easier)
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to debug a random crash due to an unhandled X error, but it seems the application is still communicating asynchronously with the server when it crashes
<chrisccoulson> (do you not enjoy ping-pong by the way? ;))
<bryce> chrisccoulson, ./configure --help reveals no such flag
<chrisccoulson> hmm, ok. thanks anyway :)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps you know of an easier way? ;)
<bryce> chrisccoulson, tried xtrace yet?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't actually
<chrisccoulson> i didn't know it existed until just now ;)
<bryce> give that a go, it'll probably help
<chrisccoulson> thanks bryce, i'll give that a go
<bryce> chrisccoulson, I seem to recall you need to run your X without the -nolisten tcp flag in order to make it work
<bryce> chrisccoulson, ps aux | grep X
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll remove those then
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-18
<TheMuso> c
<huats> morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone!
<asac> hmm. any clue why alt+f2 does not work for me?
<asac> usually i could run commands there ;)
<asac> but since karmic its broken somehow
<Laney> asac: It's something to do with gnome-panel and transparent backgrounds
<asac> transparent backgrounds ? ;)
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> there's a bug about it
<Laney> if you set it to no background or whatever and restart the panel it works again
<chrisccoulson> asac - bug 398826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398826 in gnome-panel "run application broken when setting background color set to "solid color"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398826
<asac> mine is none ... but maybe it wasnt all the time
<Laney> It's a good bug, I like it
<chrisccoulson> Laney - it's not a bug, it's a feature ;)
<Laney> enforced taste
<chrisccoulson> why would anyone want alt+f2 to work with a transparent background? ;)
<pochu> why would anyone want a transparent background? :)
<asac> i _dont_ have transparent  background here ;)
<asac> its not working anyway
<pochu> try changing it just in case ;)
<asac> pochu: to solid color ;)?
<Laney> it breaks with transparent or background image
<Laney> only none works
<Laney> (I think)
<asac> Laney: i have "system theme"
<Laney> I'm not on gnome here so can't tell what the optionsa re
<asac> oh
<asac> i my bottom panel is transparent ;
 * asac kills all panels
<asac> indeed it works
<asac> nice
<Laney> fun bug eh
<asac> yeah
<asac> is it really gnome-panel dealing with that?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yes
<asac> _GNOME_PANEL_ACTION_RUN_DIALOG
<asac> that comes from X?
<asac> guess metacity
<vuntz> asac: metacity, yes
<vuntz> and I have no idea why a transparent panel would make this stop :/
<vuntz> likely some stupid bug
<asac> yeah. but this isnt taken over by compiz?
<asac> hmm compiz-0.8.2/plugins/gnomecompat.c:XInternAtom (d->display, "_GNOME_PANEL_ACTION_RUN_DIALOG", FALSE)
<Laney> I don't have any compiz
<Laney> metacity compositor though
<rickspencer3> hi gang
<rickspencer3> vacation = over for rickspencer3 :)
<Laney> hihi
<Laney> you're in for a quiet week
<chrisccoulson> did you have a good vacation rickspencer3?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson: yes
<rickspencer3> I even got a nice sunburn
<chrisccoulson> where did you get the sun? i havent seen much sun here for a while ;)
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> I went to Bethany Beach Delaware to visit my parents, they live at the beach/shore/seaside
<chrisccoulson> cool, so you're nice and refreshed for work now then ;)
<rickspencer3> yeah, I think I'll need the refreshment :)
<kenvandif> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandif
 * kenvandine is wading through 2000+ unread emails from being gone just a few days
<asac> so how can one disable compiz forever? without touching gconf?
<asac> any config file?
<kenvandine> remove it :)
<asac> kenvandine: nah. i want to just disable it for one run ;)
<kenvandine> mv /usr/bin/compiz.real /usr/bin/compiz.real.disabled :)
<kenvandine> the wrapper script should not even try if it doesn't exist
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, have a good vacation i hope?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: sort of, yes
<rickspencer3> the vacation was good, but the timing wasn't so great
<Laney> asac: it's in the appearence properties under visual effects
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, so you went to delaware?
 * kenvandine was in PA, right on the delaware river
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: yes, Bethany Beach, home the righteous sunburn
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> so i guess you got fried
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: yes, I didn't do my back one day, the sun is so much stronger than in Seattle, I forgot what it can do to you
 * rickspencer3 reaches for back scratcher
<kenvandine> we did lots of swimming in the river, and it was always shady... which i am always thankful for
<asac> Laney: but thats gconf ;)
<Laney> oh
<Laney> I thought you meant directly manipulating it
<rickspencer3> asac: ArneGoetje kenvandine ccheney pedro_ Riddell we'll skip the team meeting today I presume?
<asac> yeah
<asac> thanks a lot ;)
<Riddell> rickspencer3: why's that?
<rickspencer3> but activity reports would be quite useful
<asac> rickspencer3: we could encourage anyone to add the stuff to wiki though
<asac> so we can send out
<asac> ack
<asac> rickspencer3: can you setup the wiki page for today?
<rickspencer3> Riddell: because many of us are on holiday, and I just got back, etc...
 * asac looks ... maybe its already there
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-08-18
<asac> setup
<asac> hehe. even the template has a syntax bug ;) see Tony Espy's section
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-08-18
<rickspencer3> asac: it's a wiki, you can fix it ;)
<asac> i was trying to, but didnt find the template easily ...
 * asac checks one more time
<asac> we have DesktopTeam/Meeting/Template and DesktopTeam/MeetingTemplate
<asac> which one do we want to keep?
<rickspencer3> awac, I fixed the template
<rickspencer3> but for the record : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/MeetingTemplate
<asac> ok. i will delete the other then i guess
<asac> done
<pedro_> rickspencer3, sure, thats ok for me
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, that works for me... i have quite a bit of catch up to do
<mvo> woah, dbus restart -> kills gdm - impressive
<kenvandine> mvo, not cool!
<mclasen> dbus restarts are overrated
<mvo> :)
<mclasen> gotta get dbus in the kernel to kill that idea off for good...
<rodrigo_> Riddell: did you upload evo-couchdb? it seems to not be in the archive yet?
<Riddell> rodrigo_: seems I failed to do so, uploaded  now
<rodrigo_> Riddell: ok, thanks!
<albasheers> hello everyone
<albasheers> which is the tom theme for linux
<albasheers> which is the best theme for ubuntu 8.10
<bryce> morning
<rickspencer3> hiya bryce
<awe> hey guys!
<rickspencer3> no team meeting today
<rickspencer3> but please send me your activity report, or add to the wiki
<bryce> rickspencer3, ah ok
<bryce> hope you had a good vacation, rickspencer3?
<awe> +1
<rickspencer3> it was good, and I have the sunburn to prove it
<tedg> Hey bryce, my FDI file for setting my touchpad settings doesn't seem to work in Karmic.  Is there a new way to do that?
<bryce> tedg, should still work the same afaik
<bryce> tedg, perhaps tjaalton knows some techniques
<tedg> bryce: Okay, I'll poke around and see if I can find something.  Perhaps a string changed somewhere.
<bryce> tedg, some stuff can be set via xinput now, so you could try that too
<tedg> Hmm, xinput.  That's likely to just get me into trouble :)
<mac_v> tedg: what touchpad settings are you looking for?
<tedg> mac_v: A few of them: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eted/%2Bjunk/macbook-pro-fdi/annotate/head%3A/10_synaptics_touchpad.fdi
<mac_v> tedg: install gpointing-device-settings , most of the options you want can be set using that
<mac_v> tedg: or if you want to set it manually, in gconf> /desktop/gnome/peripherals
<tedg> Oh, that's evil.  No Gconf schemas...  It just creates the values on the fly.
<tedg> Hmm, so I can get scrolling working.  But not tapping.
<tedg> Neither right nor left click.
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: have we already switched to gnome-scan>
<rickspencer3> ?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, no... pitti wanted to wait until he returned
<dobey> james_w: around still?
<james_w> hi dobey
<dobey> james_w: hi, just had a quick question of whether something would be considered a feature or a bug, since feature freeze is next week, and it's something i'd really like to get in u1, but not sure if we have time
<dobey> james_w: but right now we don't support proxies fully... would lack of proxy support be a bug, or would adding full support be considered a feature?
<james_w> it can be argued either way
<james_w> if it's a small change then it sounds like the kind of thing that could get in next month either way you argue it
<dobey> right. which is why i wanted to get a more definite answer from ubuntu developers :)
<james_w> if not then the sooner the better either way
<mac_v> tedg: for the tap to work , you have to activate it from the gconf , there is a bug about that
<james_w> I'm not on the release team, so I can't give you an definitive answer, sorry
<dobey> i think the change would not exactly be small
<dobey> since we have our own protocol built with google protobuf
<dobey> and we'd have to change that code
<dobey> james_w: thanks :)
<andreasn_> asac, is there any PPA:s with Thunderbird Beta3 around?
<asac> andreasn_: daily, but not the milestone
<andreasn_> asac, ok, thanks
<dael99> need somebody to make a review
<dael99> watch this and tell me what you think
<dael99> wiki.ubuntu.com/Vbar
<dael99> VBar
<dael99> and the review???
<dael99> maybe i'll start bothering someone....
<dael99> can i contact here the Visions Team???
<dael_99> anyone????????
<dael_99> never mind.
<dael_99> wiki.ubuntu.com/VBar
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-19
<blue0488> can anyone help I want to get a win game to work in wine can anyone help?
<chrisccoulson> mpt - tut tut, spaces in folder names ;)
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Totally agree.
<TheMuso> I think spaces should be invalid characters in file names.
<chrisccoulson> heh. i was referring to the current discussion on UF. have you seen that?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I'd comment on this discussion but it's dangerously close to feeding trolls ;)
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: no haven't seen it.
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239982
<TheMuso> meh forum? I don't care.
<TheMuso> There is only a couple of forums I frequent, and they are not Linux related. Most Linux forums are too bloated, with too much crap to wade through.
<chrisccoulson> basically, the short story is "developers are all stupid and ubuntu one is useless because someone put a space in the folder name"
<TheMuso> The two forums I frequent are very slim and allow you to find what you want fast.
<TheMuso> oh
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if the discussion is serious or not
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not a big forum fan either
<ccheney> using spaces in dir names should not be done by the OS, but thats just my opinion (and apparently the opinion of ~ 62% of UF)
<ccheney> using them even in directories users create isn't a particularly good idea
<kklimonda> why?
<ccheney> IFS is a pita to use
<kklimonda> ccheney: but most users shouldn't really care about terminal and problems connected to it
<ccheney> if you don't know what IFS is look it up in man sh
<ccheney> most users don't use linux
<ccheney> only something like 4% of users do
<TheMuso> Half the problems in shell scripts related to quoting arrise from characters that shouldn't be allowed in file names IMO.
<ccheney> tab complete works fine for just simple command line stuff, but using scripts would be a pita
<kklimonda> ccheney: fwiw I think that people who are going to use terminal to mess with files in their ~/ are most likely smart enough to figure out how to work around space issues
<ccheney> TheMuso: yep, its a pita to deal with invalid characters in names
<ccheney> kklimonda: even using IFS correctly (which is what you have to do) can be problematic at times
<ccheney> unless you end up wanting to write your scripts in perl or python i suppose, but yea spaces really cause pain for shell scripts
<TheMuso> I even remember seeing bugs filed against programs in C that behaved badly with spaces in file names.
<kklimonda> ccheney: I haven't had any problems with spaces sine I've stopped using ls ;)
<kklimonda> but then I use python for most scripts more advanced than iterating over all files in folder
<kklimonda> ccheney: folders with spaces looks nicer, more natural and that's it imo.
<kklimonda> ccheney: should we also ban parenthesis and exclamation mark?
<TheMuso> Yes.
<kklimonda> square bracket should also be gone as it can cause problems for some users..
<TheMuso> IMO
<TheMuso> I think the only characters that should be allowed are upper/lowercase leters, numbers, dots, dashers, and underscores. :)
<kklimonda> I kinda thought the same few years ago
<kklimonda> I had folders named like Machinae.Supremacy.-.Arcade_2008
<kklimonda> but now I think it looks ugly ;)
<TheMuso> And looks are all that is important of course.
<kklimonda> TheMuso: I'm certainly not going to name my files and folders to easy developers' job.
<TheMuso> Each to their own.
<ccheney> well i know for certain you can't iterate over a directory with a space in the name without munging with IFS at minimum
<ccheney> kklimonda: users can name their dirs whatever they want, apps shouldn't use spaces in their own stuff though, which was what my argument was, if the user wants to inflict pain on themselves so be it ;-)
<kklimonda> ccheney: for i in *; do something; done works just fine
<ccheney> doesn't if there is a space in the dir name
<ccheney> or at least not with normal shells
<ccheney> oh maybe it might work for the special case of *
<kklimonda> ccheney: you hav eto quote it later obviously but it works
<ccheney> but something like for i in `generated list of dirs` won't
<kklimonda> ccheney: the only problem is when people do something like for i in `ls .`; do; done
<ccheney> i've had the problem not with ls . but in other generated lists of dirs before
<ccheney> since the space is the considered the separator by default, which is why i said maybe * does something special i didn't know about
 * ccheney is getting hungry, off to find food
<Alexia> Hi im having a problem with the volume, I have ubuntu 9.04 jaunty and realtek hd integrated audio
<Alexia> the volume is EXTREMELY low
<Alexia> I have tried alsamixer and of course the gnome volume control applet neither of which work
<mac_v> Alexia: #ubuntu for help
<Alexia> ok
<mvo> hey glatzor :)
<glatzor> morning mvo!
<glatzor> mvo, In the latest PackageKit apt backend I implemented a safe upgrade feature, which allows to install also upgrades which would require the installation of further packages
<mvo> glatzor: nice
<mvo> glatzor: btw, is there a way to attach additional meta-data to a aptdaemon transaction? something like the gboject.set_data() (or will that work)? so that I can create the transaction in one place, add meta-data (like a app-icon and the name (that may be != pkgname)) and get that from the GetTransactions command later?
<mvo> (I could of course use a tid: metadata mapping, but it would be cool to have it directly in the transaction)
<glatzor> The AptTransaction is a gobject.GOBject
<mvo> glatzor: what I mean is that I create a transaction with e.g. "commit_package()", attach data and later (in a independant part of the app or even in a seperate one) use ActiveTransactionsChanged to get the data again. I will have two different objects, so there needs to be some dbus magic I guess to make that work ?
<glatzor> we could also use a singelton transaction cache in the client module
<glatzor> mvo, the client.get_transaction(tid) could look up the the transaction in a cache
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, I played with that and added a very simple cache
<mvo> glatzor: I just need to figure out when to destroy them again - do you want me to commit my approach or do you have something (almost) ready already :) ?
<mvo> glatzor: that will also solve (partly) the problem that the bus limits for the matchers is pretty low
<glatzor> I would like to kill the transaction on the server side. but I haven't looked at removing them manually from the bus.
<huats> morninge everyone
<asac> kenvandine: are you susbcribed to xsplash bug tracker?
<asac> mvo: welcome back man"!!
<mvo> hey asac!
<asac> apt-get dist-upgrade is crashing for me ;)
<asac> hehe
<mvo> *wehh*
<mvo> asac: segfault?
<asac> it started on saturday ;)
<asac> yes
<asac> let me check if its still the case
<asac> i definitly have a .crash file still
<mvo> asac: does it make a difference if you move away /var/cache/apt/*.bin ?
<mvo> asac: please file a bug with it
<asac> mvo: i cannot file a bug with it.
<asac> apport refused to do that
<mvo> we need a --force option there :/
<asac> yep
<mvo> I had the same problem in the past
<asac> too bad it doesnt crash anymore. not sure what changed. it crashed all the time the other day (even after reboot)
<asac> let me copy the .crash file somwehere
<asac> mvo: how does it feel to be back to work?
<mvo> asac: I wouldn't have minded to stay on leave for another two weeks ;) - but its also nice to write code again :P
<asac> hehe
<asac> i can guess that
<asac> mvo: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~asac/_usr_bin_apt-get.0.crash
<asac> guess you need to apport-unpack and then gdb against it
<asac> i think it was some kind of database state
<asac> what a shame that it doesnt work anymore
<asac> i guess it was update-manager in the background updating the apt databases
<mvo> You don't have permission to access /~asac/_usr_bin_apt-get.0.crash on this server.
 * asac wants to uninstall it ;)
<mvo> :(
<asac> mvo: can you see my home?
<asac> mvo: you should be able to log in through launchpad et al
<mvo> yes
<mvo> that works
<mvo> let me see if I can login
<asac> mvo: try again
<asac> mvo: it rememberd the minimal permissions of the local crash file
<mvo> have it now
<mvo> permissions I guess
 * asac hopes that something gets out of it ;)
 * asac cannot killall apt-get 
<asac> cannot ctrl-C it either :)
<asac> its a remote ssh thing though
<apachelogger> asac: ahoy, so kubuntu is probably going to ship a simple installer appliation for firefox, so it becomes easier to obtain firefox, while we will stick with konqueror by default (at least for now that is) ... but what is needed to use the official firefox logo? get permission from trademarks@mozilla.com? also, since it is not any kind of free, wouldn't it need to go to restricted anyway?
<maxb> .oO ( simpler than 'apt-get install firefox' !? )
<mvo> asac: hrm, hrm, bt is full of ??
<mac_v> mvo: about the gnome-codec-install bugs, they are just bugs right ,as in not working properly rather than ,"that was how they have been designed" ?
<mvo> mac_v: I did not had a chance to test it yet, but yes, it sounds like bugs
<mac_v> mvo: hmm... ok... sure no probs, i just wanted to invalidate the papercuts tasks associated :)
<asac> mvo: too bad
<asac> apachelogger: a simple installer application?
<asac> apachelogger: what does that mean?
<asac> why dont you make that install the packages?
<asac> just use the packages from the archive and you should be fine wrt to trademarks (assuming we will get approval for our slight adaptions this time again ;))
<apachelogger> asac: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/kubuntu-firefox-installer2.ogv
<asac> apachelogger: so you install the package?
<apachelogger> aye
<asac> firefox
<asac> apachelogger: should be ok. one question we should figure though is if -gnome-support package would work in theory on kubuntu
<asac> otherwise firefox has no xdg mime database integration
<asac> which is a bit of a suboptimal user experience
<apachelogger> asac: IIRC it does
<asac> apachelogger: then be sure to install -gnome-support package too
<asac> or i can make that a recommends again
<asac> (if thats not the case)
<apachelogger> currently it installs firefox with all recommends, so that gets in
<asac> apachelogger: i will check with my trademark contact if he has anything to say about the use of the firefox logo in the installer ... but i wouldnt think its a problem
<asac> apachelogger: i think i moved it to suggests after getting pressure from the kubuntu folks
<apachelogger> hm
<asac> if the integration finally works
<asac> e.g. kde admin tools modify xdg database in such a way that gnome-support works
<asac> we can move it to recommends
<asac> again
<apachelogger> need to take a look at that
<asac> also you dont install ubufox ... which is a suboptimal expereince on ubuntu ;)
<asac> mvo: ... qt frontend for apturl :)
<asac> bug bug
<apachelogger> well, I am quite sure it installs ubufox at this point
<asac> oh
<asac> right i think i didnt demote that yet ;)
<apachelogger> though as it looks we will get started on a kubuntu firefox
<asac> yep 3.5 has recommends
<asac> apachelogger: someone needs to write a qt frontend for this apturl
<asac> mvo said its fairly trivial
<asac> with that all that synaptic stuff wont get pulled in again
<apachelogger> yeah, I was looking at it some time ago, seemed easy enough to do, but i was lacking motivation ... but since I am even considering firefox to become default for the kubuntu netbook edition it seems like a good idea ;-)
<asac> i think its the right decision to make firefox easier accessible for kubuntu users
<asac> apachelogger: this installer entry in the menu ... will it go away when firefox is instlaled?
<apachelogger> asac: that is the idea ... though I need a sensible approach to it
<asac> yeah
<apachelogger> the installer package can't simly conflict firefox, because that would most likely remove firefox in favor of the installer upon upgrades to 9.10
<apachelogger> though it works just fine in a non-upgrade scenario :)
<asac> maybe putting a Replaces: ...-installer in the firefox package would help
<asac> and using the same .desktop file name
<asac> not so sure how that behaves or if there are bugs in dpkg that would cause issues on upgrades of -installer pcakage later on
<apachelogger> well, I think conflicts+replaces in firefox would overrule the conflicts in the installer
<apachelogger> so as I see it once firefox is installed the installer would not get in at any point, since both declare conflicts but firefox actually replaces the installer
<asac> apachelogger: what i meant was a Replaces without a Conflicts ;)
<asac> and installer/firefox sharing same .desktop file name
<apachelogger> asac: well, they do not need to share the same desktop file to have a replaces ;-)
<apachelogger> If one package is to be installed, the other must be removed first - if the package being installed is marked as replacing (see Overwriting files and replacing packages - Replaces, Section 7.6) the one on the system, or the one on the system is marked as deselected, or both packages are marked Essential, then dpkg will automatically remove the package which is causing the conflict, otherwise it will halt the installation of
<apachelogger>  the new package with an error.
<apachelogger> asac: I suppose a replaces in firefox would work :)
<asac> apachelogger: what i meant was a Replaces: without a Conflicts
<asac> so the -installer package stays on system, just the .desktop file is dominated by the firefox package one if instlaled
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> asac: though, that would not have much benefit over having the package removed, would it?
<asac> apachelogger: if users remove firefox, they get the installer back ;)
<asac> but no. there is not much of a benefit
<asac> except that you dont need to worry about apt suddenly thinking the -installer package might be more important
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> asac: please poke me once you hear back from the trademarks contact, Riddell tells me I need a package dispensation from TB to get the package with firefox logo into main, since the logo is non-free
<apachelogger> I'll start the main inclusion process with the globe icon from mozilla vcs for the time being
<Riddell> bratsche: do you know about xsplash?
<asac> apachelogger: yes. do that
<asac> i wouldnt expect the icon to be a problem
<asac> apachelogger: actually the icon is already shipped inthe app-instlal-data package afaik
<asac> just refer to that one
<asac> if the size is ok
<mvo> Riddell: I think bratsche does, didn't he wrote most of it?
<mvo> asac: apturl UI> no time yet :(
<asac> apachelogger: ^^ ;)
<asac> mvo: didnt you drop all your specs and have plenty of freetime ;)?
<mvo> asac: eh, sort of ;)
<mvo> asac: I got some more actually (the crashdump one suddenly appeared)
<asac> anyone here with hardy instlal?
<Riddell> mvo: that's why I'm asking :)
<asac> ArneGoetje: i wanted to enable devmode today
<asac> ArneGoetje: are you there?
<mvo> Riddell: :)
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok enabled devmode. so pass "devmode" as forth argument for karmic until after beta. and tell me when the first packages are in the ppa so i can verify a few
<frank32> hi
<kenvandine> asac, i am
<mvo> hm, what was the magic again to make Gdk-CRITICALS a breakpoint in gdb?
<pochu> mvo: G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals
<mvo> pochu: rock! thanks a lot
<pochu> that will cause a SIGABRT iirc
<pochu> mvo: np :)
<mvo> pochu: yep, exactly what I need
<mvo> :)
<asac> kenvandine: what was the question i asked :-P?
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> if i was subscribed to xsplash bugmail
<kenvandine> the whole dx team is
<kenvandine> which includes me
<asac> ah ;)
<mac_v> guys , Bug #387796 ,has been wrongly marked as fix released , since the icons wont be shown[default is to not show the icons] unless the latest patch is applied
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387796 in nautilus "Display application icons for "Open With" entries in the context-menu" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387796
<mac_v> mpt: ^ shall i change the status?
<mpt> mac_v, yes please
<mac_v> ok.
<mpt> chrisccoulson1, I'm surprised that kind of "omg spaces" discussion is still going on after the 1980s
<chrisccoulson1> mpt - yes, me too. i'm mostly indifferent on the matter really, but it seems a lot of people don't like spaces
<chrisccoulson1> i think the thread starter just wanted an excuse to rant though
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> where "a lot" < 0.1% of the user base
<chrisccoulson1> yeah, i agree
<chrisccoulson1> he did make me laugh when he said that ensuring filenames don't have spaces in is a good developers number one priority
<mac_v> chrisccoulson1 mpt:  bug # pls :)
<chrisccoulson1> mac_v - we're referring to a topic on UF discussing ubuntuone, not a bug ;)
<mac_v> chrisccoulson1: oh... nevermind then :)
<mpt_> chrisccoulson1, that's common Bugzilla behavior :-)
<ArneGoetje> asac: karmic langpacks go directly into the archive. I belive with devmode enabled, we will get a whole bunch of new languages for mozilla trans;ations. Do we need them to be in the -base langpacks first? Then I would need to generate new -base langpacks manually.
<bratsche> Riddell: Hi.
<Riddell> yo bratsche
<asac> ArneGoetje: i would reall yprefer to do a ppa round ... otherwise we might end up with all firefox broken for all languages but en-US
<bratsche> What's up?
<asac> ArneGoetje: i just want to see how bad it is ;)
<Riddell> bratsche: xsplash, someone (presumably me) needs to do a KDE equivalent
<ArneGoetje> asac: heh
<asac> ArneGoetje: you think you can  do a manual run ?
<Riddell> bratsche: so I need to know what starts and what stops xsplash and any other useful information
<bratsche> Riddell: Bummer.
<ArneGoetje> asac: I can
<asac> so yeah. we need a -base update for sure. but lets do a manual run first, so we can see how bad it is
<ArneGoetje> asac: lemme see the schedule...
<bratsche> Riddell: It's started by gdm scripts.. if you see /etc/gdm/Init/Default and /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default those are what launch it.  It listens to dbus signals from the desktop to know when to exit, and it runs on a timer for like 10 or 15 secs in the event that something goes wrong and it doesn't receive the signals.
<ArneGoetje> asac: oh... there is a Launchpad export due today... I can request it to be a full export and then to a ppa run first.
<asac> ArneGoetje: that would be great. at best keep the bits in case we need to rerun (e.g. because of bugs in the script or something)
<ArneGoetje> asac: of course
<asac> ArneGoetje: also please double check that you dont pass devmode to anything != karmic ;) ... but i guess thats clear
<asac> but since its going to ppa we would probably notice ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: how about the ff3.5 templates?
<asac> ArneGoetje: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/rosetta/po2xpi/revision/48
<asac> thats the commit i did
<asac> ArneGoetje: i think you have to manually upload the template once.... seems launchpad didnt eat them
<asac> i remember something vaguely of doing the first .xpi upload manually or something. maybe check with jtv
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1 -> not existing
<ArneGoetje> asac: what to do with the existing firefox template?
<asac> ArneGoetje: as we discussed. just keep it. the new one will be with full version
<ArneGoetje> asac:
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok
<asac> or doesnt that match what you remember?
<asac> ArneGoetje: i think we also wnated to copy those over that have no upstream .xpi
<ArneGoetje> asac: it does. just want to make sure. :)
<asac> sure thats what we want
<asac> ArneGoetje: i think malay and the ones that are whitelisted should be copied over at least
<asac> thats ast
<asac> fi
<asac> and oc
<asac> afaik
<asac> PLUS malay
<ArneGoetje> the whitelist is where?
<asac> in the data/.../whitelist.txt file
<nocturn> Hi, can anyone tell me if Karmic will have telepathy-idle (IRC) in main?
<asac> ArneGoetje: but first check what we need to do to get the template uploaded
<bratsche> Riddell: Doesn't KDE already have some kind of splash screen?  Someone told me it does.
<asac> ArneGoetje: i can produce them manually for you if you need to upload manually
<asac> ArneGoetje: then we can copy stuff over before we do the first upstream import i guess
<ArneGoetje> asac: did the ff3.5 and xul1.9.1 source packages contain the en-US.xpi? and did Rosetta eat that one?
<Riddell> bratsche: yes, ksplashx (which doesn't have any dependencies outside of xlib)
<Zdra> nocturn: Seems seb128 is not here atm
<asac> ArneGoetje: i think it ate them yes.
<Zdra> nocturn: probably you'll have to ask when he is back
<Riddell> bratsche: if xsplash is started by gdm, surely there's not much time for it to be shown  before gdm is up?
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok. then I can manually copy over the ff3.0 translations and after that import new upstream xpis.
<asac> ArneGoetje: i just remember that jtv said something about doing the first manually
<bratsche> Riddell: gah.. I wish I knew about that before, I would never have wasted my time. :)
<bratsche> Riddell: Okay so here's the whole picture..
<asac> ArneGoetje: right. if the template is set i think thats the right approach. but at best only copy those over that have no upstream xpi
<asac> i am not sure how launchpad behaves if you copy them over first ... maybe the upstream upload will never override anything
<asac> ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok, I upload the upstream ones first and then only copy over the rest
<asac> yeah sounds reasonable
<asac> ArneGoetje: do you know if the copy will drop strings that have no matching id in the tempalate (thats what we want i guess)
<bratsche> Riddell: We'll be changing the startup sequence in the near future so that in most cases you don't see usplash, and we get into X early in the bootup sequence.  That's when xsplash gets started by /etc/gdm/Init/Default (I think, unless someone tells me otherwise).. and system startup is happening.  When that's done and the gdm greeter is ready to be shown then xsplash gets a signal from gdm greeter and hides itself.
<ArneGoetje> asac: should I copy over all languages w/o xpis? or only the ones you mentioned?
<nocturn> Thanks Zdra, will do that\
<ArneGoetje> asac: yes, not matching strings will be ignored
<asac> ArneGoetje: i think all
<asac> the ones i mentioned have high prio though
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok, will do that now.
<asac> because those are whitelisted or known to have translations completed
<asac> ArneGoetje: do you have the template?
<ArneGoetje> asac: which template?
<asac> ArneGoetje: its xulrunner-1.9.1 and firefox-3.5 in case you can find them in the upload queue
<Riddell> bratsche: why is it any slower to loda gdm greeter than  it is to load xsplash?
<asac> ArneGoetje: the templates that got eaten
<ArneGoetje> asac: lemme see
<asac> ArneGoetje: if not - and if we need to do the first template upload manually - we need to produce them manually
<asac> just let me know. but maybe they are just dangling in some moderation queue
<Riddell> tedg: did you the new libindicate version that agateau needed?
<bratsche> Riddell: The idea is that since we're starting X earlier, some of the system startup that was happening under usplash is now happening under X.  So we start gdm greeter once all that is ready, I believe.
<bratsche> Riddell: But I'm not familiar with the startup sequence stuff.  Keybuk, or anyone from Foundations team would know the answers to this.
<Riddell> Keybuk: so if xsplash is started by gdm, why not just start gdm greeter?
<ArneGoetje> asac: template is in the queue, need to manually approve it
<asac> nice
<ArneGoetje> asac: template name and translation domain should be "firefox-3.5" and "xulrunner-1.9.1" respectively?
<asac> yep
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok... approving
 * asac hits reload
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> guess it takes a bit?
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/firefox-3.5 yay ;)
<asac> hmm 3.5 is there ... (not imported) .. 1.9.1 still missing
<asac> now there too
<asac> great.
<asac> ArneGoetje: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5.2/linux-i686/xpi/ ... there are the upstream .xpis
 * asac checks what the po2xpi thing actually does when multiple versions now show up
<asac> should work:
<asac> translation_domain_dirs=`ls -d $SOURCE_DIR/xpi/*`
<asac> nice
<asac> ArneGoetje: ^^ ... so it should work oob ;)
<asac> if they get exported as SOURCE_DIR/xpi/firefox-3.5 etc.
<tedg> Riddell: Yes, but it also involved splitting things apart and renaming things.  So kenvandine was going to look at it, and then ping you.
<kenvandine> tedg, that is next on my plate this morning
<tedg> Riddell: It's done from my perspective.  But it turns out the distro team has higher standards than I do :)
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> kenvandine: what's the crack?
<tedg> kenvandine: Cool, ping me if you notice anything fishy.
<ArneGoetje> asac: looking at the upstream xpis... I see there is a ta-LK.xpi ... we don't have that code in Rosetta AFAIK
<ArneGoetje> asac: nor do we have a locale for that one
<kenvandine> Riddell, anything tedg does is like crack :)
<ArneGoetje> asac: (that's Tamil in Sri-Lanka, btw.)
<asac> ArneGoetje: yeah. i remember that tamil folks were happy to have a translations.
<asac> ArneGoetje: how is the process of starting a new langauge? does that require some tamil guy driving it?
<ArneGoetje> asac: well, we can put it into the tamil language-pack... but users won't be able to use it without a proper locale...
<asac> otherwise i think we can skip that translations until someone from sri-lanka starts a full ubuntu translation
<asac> ArneGoetje: yeah. they can set LANG=ta-LK though
<asac> ArneGoetje: let me know how we can do /not do this
<asac> i would love to have that in  ... and maybe we can enable the locale and make it fallback for other apps to normal "tamil"?
<ArneGoetje> asac: hum... ok, I think that's not our problem... so I just try to import it into Rosetta first
<asac> yeah
<asac> do that for now
<asac> everything else comes later ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok... downloading...
<rodrigo_> tracker inclusion thread is getting too long :D
<rodrigo_> on d-d-l
<mac_v> kenvandine: is there a wiki or a documentation about  xsplash? i cant find any info anywhere
<chrisccoulson1> rodrigo_ - yeah, i've seen that
<chrisccoulson1> what are your opinions on tracker?
<kenvandine> mac_v, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo
<kenvandine> mac_v, xsplash is just part of the boot experience
<mac_v> kenvandine: i'm aware of the boot/demo wiki , but no sure how to customize it or change the settings
<kenvandine> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/BootExperienceProject
<kenvandine> there isn't a way to customize it yet
<kenvandine> not sure how customizable it will be
<mac_v> kenvandine: well i wanted to change settings in my system , nothing major , thanx for the link :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> think of it like usplash, which isn't really customizable
<kenvandine> xsplash will be easier to change though...
<asac> kenvandine: any update on the testsuite from erlang MIR?
<kenvandine> it just isn't defined yet, as to how
<mac_v> kenvandine: usplash *is* customizable ,
<kenvandine> i think we are adding a command arg to set the background image
<kenvandine> mac_v, not easily
<kenvandine> asac, no... i will check on that
<mac_v> hehe , ;)
<asac> kenvandine: no problem. just wanted to remind you that the MIR is stuck on that part ;)
<mac_v> kenvandine: BTW, is xsplash an Ubuntu project?
<kenvandine> mac_v, yes, part of ayatanna
<kenvandine> ayatana
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson1: well, for only indexing, it seems a bit useless for me, since I never search for files the way it allows you to do it
<mac_v> hmm... nice :)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson1: but I think as a central storage for desktop apps, it makes sense
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson1: specially if we add couchdb support to it, so that all data gets replicated :)
<chrisccoulson1> yeah, that sounds good. i would probably use it for indexing and searching as well though. 0.6.95 in ubuntu currently sucks a lot though, so i don't use it now, although i would if it worked well
<chrisccoulson1> i did start maintaing some packages of the 0.7 branch, but they've stagnated for a little while now
<asac> awe: good morning ;)
<awe> asac: good afternoon!
<asac> thx
<awe> in the middle of a mtg, will ping you when i'm done...
<asac> yep
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson1: 0.7 is a WIP, and changing a lot, so better to wait, I think
<chrisccoulson1> rodrigo_ - yeah, i've been following the development of it quite closely. i started maintaining some packages to have some idea of how the packaging would evolve (seeing as it's likely to be me who packages it ;) ), and to test it and fix bugs too, but i just ran out of time in the end.
<tedg> rodrigo_: Adding couchdb support to tracker would also be cool as other things (U1) could add index data there even if the files weren't brought down locally (small disk scenario)
<rodrigo_> tedg: yeah, it's ion my TODO list :)
<tedg> rodrigo_: Cool :)
<rodrigo_> just need to make the TODO list shorter to get to it, but it will happen sooner or later :D
<ArneGoetje> asac: upstream xpis uploaded
<asac> ArneGoetje: did the template import work?
<asac> seems so
<asac> nice
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1
<ArneGoetje> asac: do you want to adjust the priorities for the firefox/xulrunner templates?
<asac> ArneGoetje: we can make xulrunner prio higher.
<asac> but once stuff is enabled they will see that its partly untranslated and will soon understand it i guess
<ArneGoetje> asac: I mean the 3.5/1.9.1 templates should have a higher priority than the old ones for karmic...
<mac_v> kenvandine: not sure if you are aware of this , but xsplash flickers once or twice and shows the user gtk_color_scheme's window background color , or should i file a bug about it?
<asac> ArneGoetje: yeah ... thats for sure
<asac> we can also add a note to the old templates that those are not the current default
<kenvandine> mac_v, we know, but a bug report would be nice
<mac_v> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<mac_v> kenvandine: just asked since you commented in a bug saying xsplash is still in development :)
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok, once I'm finished with all the imports, I will do that
<asac> thx
<chrisccoulson> hey bryce, xtrace is pretty useful (I got it working now)
<chrisccoulson> i can't trigger the error i'm trying to catch now though :(
<bryce> heh
<bryce> chrisccoulson, heisenbug eh?
<chrisccoulson> it seems so!
<bryce> chrisccoulson, sometimes that happens when the issue is a race condition
<chrisccoulson> and i don't have much experience debugging these kinds of issues either ;)
<bryce> chrisccoulson, try throwing some sleeps at your original (non-xtrace) code
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i could do
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> just as i say that, it has crashed now under xtrace!
<chrisccoulson> bryce - the documentation for xlib lists the errors that XGetWindowProperty can throw, and BadMatch is not one of them - but I'm seeing BadMatch randomly (and the xtrace log is showing this too)
<chrisccoulson> do you know what conditions would trigger this errror?
<chrisccoulson> s/errror/error
<chrisccoulson> the bug i'm looking at btw is bug 321041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321041 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321041
<chrisccoulson> and a backtrace leading up to that crash: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30283660/Stacktrace
<chrisccoulson> heh, bratsche - this g-s-d crasher i was talking about last week is somehow exposed by xsplash
<chrisccoulson> (i've got no idea why though)
<bratsche> Any idea what window this is that's crashing?
<chrisccoulson> it calls XGetWindowProperty on the xsplash window at the start of the session, and that returns an error which is not expected. and it's always the xsplash window that this falls over with :-/
<chrisccoulson> wierd
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - http://pastebin.com/m77704866
<chrisccoulson> 0x00400004 is xsplash
<chrisccoulson> as shown earlier in the log here: http://pastebin.com/m338d3229
<chrisccoulson> i'm completely confused now
<bratsche> Yeah me too.
<chrisccoulson> this is starting to cause me some sleepless nights, and the number of duplicates is increasing daily
<chrisccoulson> i think it's time to rebuild Xorg with some debug statements in after dinner ;)
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: How can I duplicate this?
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - i'm not sure. for me, it happens repeatably on login if the session fully loads with xsplash still running. that doesn't happen often though because my VM is pretty slow, and xsplash seems to disappear before the panel loads. in this case, i don't see the crash
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Stupid question, but what is the klavier stuff?
<chrisccoulson> it's all to do with keyboard layout profiles, and allows you to set per-window layouts and stuff
<chrisccoulson> i'm not 100% sure exactly how it works, but all i know is that it is used by g-s-d in the keyboard plugin
<chrisccoulson> i'm having to learn how it works though
<bryce> chrisccoulson, BadMatch is a common function return #define value in xserver
<bryce> chrisccoulson, there's also a similar one for xkb
<bryce> ./include/xkbfile.h:#define	_XkbErrBadMatch			17
<chrisccoulson> bryce, thanks. i'm not sure what the call is doing wrong to trigger it though
<chrisccoulson> it seems undocumented in xlib for XGetWindowProperty
<bryce> chrisccoulson, grepping through xserver code, BadMatch shows up all over the place
<chrisccoulson> bryce - i'll have a look in a minute, and see if i can pinpoint where i think it might be occurring
<bryce> grep returning lots of instances in libx11 as well
<bryce> aha!
<bryce> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/255871/
<bryce> hmm, XErrorDB...
<bryce> XProtoError.8: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<chrisccoulson> bryce - am i right in thinking that when i do a GetProperty call from a client, that this is handled by ProcGetProperty() in dix/property.c ?
<bryce> chrisccoulson, hmm that's a bit vague, but in poking around under the hood it looks like it might return that if for instance you passed a float instead of an int, or so on
<bryce> chrisccoulson, not sure but sounds like a feasible assumption
<bryce> you could stick some print statements in there to check
<chrisccoulson> i can see a code path in ProcGetProperty() that could return this error, but i can't see how it should happen
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think my next step is to rebuild with some print statements
<bryce> chrisccoulson, have you looked at man XGetWindowProperty?
<chrisccoulson> bryce - yeah, i looked at that
<chrisccoulson> BadMatch is not documented as an error that this call can return
<bryce> huh, yeah you're right
<chrisccoulson> looking at the code path, dixLookupDrawable is called from dixLookupWindow with type=M_WINDOW. BadMatch is returned if this type does not match the type of the returned drawable
<bryce> it's mentioned for some of the other calls but not that one
<chrisccoulson> but i'm speculating here now, i need to rebuild it with some print statements
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> ok well solid hypothesis so far though, that's good
<bryce> once this is sorted, bug me and I'll make sure we update the man page and notify upstream
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<asac> bryce: could you first ask upstream about bug 401055 ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401055 in firefox "[MASTER] Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.5' received an X Window System error (BadWindow)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401055
<asac> its the XError I showed you in berlin if you remember ;)
<asac> i have a band aid, but would like to ask upstream why XQueryTree now gives BadWindow
<chrisccoulson> heh, we're flooding bryce with X errors now ;)
<asac> if they have an idea that would be great. could be that its some window not properly cleaned and query iterating over it
<asac> mine is old ;)
<bryce> asac, ok
<bryce> asac, weird.  Well the libx11 code is like a maze of twisty passages, I don't see where XQueryTree can generate a BadWindow.  I'll just forward the issue upstream.
<asac> bryce: thanks. please add the right x package to the bug too
<asac> bryce: would like to wait with bandaid in case they want more info
<bryce> asac, if you can produce a smallish test case that upstream could use to reproduce the issue, it would likely help
<asac> no way
<bryce> well, otherwise, I've a sense my upstreamed bug is going to just end up lost in the pile of xserver bugs
<asac> you can ask folks directly ;)
<asac> its firefox. i dont think they want firefox to be broken like that ;)
<bryce> hrhm
<bratsche> bryce or chrisccoulson: Do either of you know much about what's going on in compiz when it starts?  xsplash starts before compiz and once compiz starts xsplash disappears and then reappears.  Do either of you have some clues whether it's possible to solve this, and where I might look?
<asac> at least get a first input. if they have no clue we apply bandaid and i will let mozilla upstream deal with it
<asac> bryce: ^^
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - i'm not sure. i'm not running compiz here
<chrisccoulson> but yes, you're right - xsplash is running before the window manager
<chrisccoulson> which is something that the phases of gnome-session try to avoid
<bryce> bratsche, are you sure xsplash is running, or that it's just whatever was left on the framebuffer when xsplash exited?
<chrisccoulson> right, i've got to disappear for some dinner
<mclasen> bratsche: I guess it is compiz mapping the cow
<bratsche> bryce: I'm sure it's running.. because once the rest of the session has loaded the xsplash changes its window opacity.
<bratsche> mclasen: Sorry, what is the cow?
<mclasen> composite override window
<mclasen> or overlay, maybe
<bryce> bratsche, then could it be xsplash and compiz both trying to update the screen and stepping on each other's toes?
<bryce> sorry, I'm just throwing out random ideas at this point, I don't have any useful advice
<bratsche> I don't really know how window managers work yet, tbh, so I'm not sure how to fix this yet.
<bratsche> mclasen: Is the COW created with XCompositeGetOverlayWindow?  The man page says if it hasn't yet been mapped then this will map it.
<bratsche> Not sure if this is the same thing.
<mclasen> yeah, I guess that is it, but my memory of the issues with that is vague
<bratsche> Cool, I'll at least look in this direction and see what happens.  Thanks!
<bryce> asac, done.
<bryce> asac, firefox no longer is showing the busy cursor when I click form submit buttons, while it reloads the page
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - have you triggered the crash yet?
<bratsche> Nope.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<bryce> chrisccoulson, asac, please review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/XError which I've just drafted to help document how to debug X client errors.
<bryce> chrisccoulson, asac, since you two have gone through the process many times before, I hope you would each add some nuggets of wisdom to it.  (seb128, maybe you too)
<chrisccoulson> bryce - i'll take a look at that shortly.
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - i'm not sure if this is coincidence or not, but i just rebuilt xsplash with a call to gtk_window_set_decorated to turn decorations off, and i'm not seeing the crash anymore
<chrisccoulson> so, it seems definately related to something which happens when the WM loads
<bratsche> Well, fuck me.  When it was doing set_fullscreen(true) then it wouldn't work right.. so when I stopped doing that and turned off decorations it fixed the other problems and now it does this.
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: This all seems like way more trouble than a stupid splash screen is worth. ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah ;)
<chrisccoulson> it does seem like a lot of effort currently
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure that the bug isn't really with xsplash - just that it does something different to expose the real bug
<chrisccoulson> i'm not exactly sure how the WM works really - it reparents all the windows it decorates doesn't it?
<bratsche> I don't think compiz does.. but I might be wrong.
<chrisccoulson> ah, i'm using metacity here
<bratsche> Yes, I think metacity does.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, metacity does reparent - i just checked the xtrace output for xsplash with and without decorations from metacity
<chrisccoulson> and i don't see a ReparentNotify for the non-decorated case
<bratsche> Is there some way to grep a file through bzr revisions? :)
<chrisccoulson> brb, i have food to eat
<Zdra> does someone knows if karmic is going to ship with  pulseaudio >= 0.9.16
<bratsche> k
<Zdra> oh, it is already there it seems
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: I think I got rid of the flickering here.
<chrisccoulson> cool, how did you manage that?
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bratsche/xsplash/composite-overlay-hack/revision/46
<bratsche> Pull down that branch and play around with it if you have any time.  Let me know if it seems to get rid of the flicker for you.
<chrisccoulson> thanks bratsche - i'll have a look at that when i get the chance
<chrisccoulson> probably not tonight though
<bratsche> that's cool.
<chrisccoulson> yay! gnome-system-tools and system-tools-backends have been ported to polkit-1
<chrisccoulson> that will please pitti when he's back
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-20
<huats> morning
<Riddell> kenvandine: how are you getting on with the new libindicate?
<asac> lool: where do i put reviews for the eucalyptus MIR?
<asac> lool: the wiki table has no column for comments of reviewer ... or should i use the reviewneeded column like:
<asac> problems: 1. asdasd 2. qweq
<asac> sorry, but wasnt at the meeting ;)
<asac> lool: also there are packages not listed in any MIR set
<asac> e.g. antlr
<asac> does that mean they are just needed without any reason?
<asac> i mean: do we assume that there is a real reason for a package even though we dont have a rational?
<lool> asac: Either put in Status or add a column
<lool> asac: The packages with 0 on the left column are the ones which the next version of eucalyptus will depend on
<asac> lool: so our java spec feels a bit outdated ... debian spec says: "java libraries MUST not depend on any runtime (effectivly we drop the runtime dependency) "
<asac> our spec still wants -headless et al
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/LibraryPackaging
<asac> anyway. i guess its ok to still depend on it
<lool> asac: Hmm you might want to ping doko about it
<lool> He has good understanding on how the Debian versus Ubuntu policies relate
<asac> yeah will do
<asac> lool: i also have asm3 on my system, so i will probably review that. if you wanted to have it explicitly let me know ;)
<lool> Oh no feel free!
<asac> i will add your nick to the next topmost one in turn ;)
<lool> eh
<Riddell> ooh asac is onto MIRs, don't forget mine :)
<asac> hehe
<MadsRH> Does anyone know anything about PackageKid? I was hoping to see Richard Hughes's UI work land in Karmic: http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/04/14/gnome-packagekit-updates/
<asac> lool: did you read my question about rational?
<asac> i have not libconcurrent-java .... doesnt even have a rdepends ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe thats how java is ;)
<asac> let me check Sources
<asac> lool: ok found it ... its build-dep for libaspectwerkz2-java
<asac> will document it there
<lool> asac: Just replied
<lool> asac: There's rationale between [] on some packages
<lool> Otherwise it's just deps of euca
<asac> lool: i saw the [] ... (though i missed it for this one because i was in edit mode )
<asac> lool: question is mostly about the top level packages (with depend count 0)
<asac> but i will check your reply
<lool> asac: These are deps of the eucalpytus upstream version we intend to ship in karmic
<lool> According to the eucalyptus upstream folks
<asac> lool: ok lets do a component-mismatches step after fiinishing 0 and 1
<asac> err 3,2,1 ;)
<asac> might be that we review something for nothing though ... if a 0 depends on a 1 and 0 isnt required ;)
<lool> asac: Yes, its the risk with the whole list
<lool> asac: The packages were "unconfirmed" until recently; I didnt assign any unconfirmed packages though
<asac> what does "unconfirmed" mean ;)?
<lool> asac: It meant we werent sure whether it would be required
 * lool lunch &
<asac> lool: also doing easymock and trove now
<asac> lool: btw, i baiscally approve under assumption that bugs are fixed that i file and document. i guess thats ok so we dont need re-submission et al
<lool> asac: its fine with the bugs noted in the wiki page imo
<asac> lool: also grabbing jrexx and
<asac> libjoda-time-java
 * lool is impressed
<asac> lool: all 3 and 2 are done \o/
<asac> i will send a mail later about a quick review list for java packages
<asac> based on the questions doko answered
<lool> asac: Thanks a lot!  ttx will be more relaxed now  ;)
<rodrigo_> wow, nice -> http://nlokos.blogspot.com/2009/08/crossing-finish-line.html
<rodrigo_> when are we getting that packaged? :D
<kenvandine> i saw that live at guadec
<kenvandine> it was cool
<statik>  bratsche, i believe the bzr-search plugin can search through history
<kenvandine> Riddell, are you blocked on libindicate?
<kenvandine> i have some other more pressing things... but libindicate is on my todo list
<Riddell> kenvandine: one of my todo items is, I also have other more pressing things :)
<kenvandine> Riddell, ok... :)
<kenvandine> Riddell, how is the indicator stuff in kde looking?
<Riddell> dunno, it's waiting on new libindicate :)
<Riddell> well, kmail is
<Riddell> konversation is working well
<kenvandine> Riddell, awesome
<chrisccoulson> does anyone else have to keep signing on with launchpad everytime they want to use it?
<Laney> chrisccoulson: yeah it's happened to me a few times
<chrisccoulson> Laney - glad it's not just me then ;)
<chrisccoulson> it really is a PITA
<Laney> slangasek mentioned it too
 * Laney pinged #lp
<chrisccoulson> Laney - thanks
<chrisccoulson> right, back to work for me
<Laney> that's no fun :(
<chrisccoulson> it's definately no fun ;)
<chrisccoulson> thats why i spend most of my time on here
<rodrigo_> how can I add some gconf keys values on package installation?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_ - you want to set some gconf keys by default on install right?
<chrisccoulson> to do that, you can ship a gconf-defaults file in debian/ (or <package_name>-gconf-defaults)
<chrisccoulson> with key/value pairs in
<chrisccoulson> and make a call to dh_gconf in debian/rules
<rodrigo_> ah, cool
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> if you're using cdbs and already include the gnome class, then that already takes care of the dh_gconf call i think
<rodrigo_> ok
<hyperair> you mean package.gconf-defaults, not package-gconf-defaults.
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - yes, that was a typo ;)
<hyperair> =)
 * kenvandine runs to lunch
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: hey - what's up with bug 394447 ?
<rickspencer3> bug #394447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394447 in hplip "karmic printing regression on HP PSC 750" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394447
<rickspencer3> pedro_: are you around?
<pedro_> rickspencer3, yeap
<rickspencer3> pedro_: bug #402169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402169 in brasero "brasero_video_options_new implicitly converted to pointer" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402169
<rickspencer3> and bug #402175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402175 in gnumeric "gtk_tree_view_column_get_cell_renderers implicitly converted to pointer" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402175
<rickspencer3> these seem like upstream bugs to me, right?
<pedro_> looking
<pedro_> rickspencer3, that's correct, will send those upstream now if they aren't there yet
<rickspencer3> pedro_: thanks!
<pedro_> my pleasure ;-)
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3: I have seen bug 394447, seems that the HP guys have messed up the driver. I have reported it as HPLIP upstream bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394447 in hplip "karmic printing regression on HP PSC 750" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394447
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: thanks Till
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3: Unfortunately, I do not have a sample of this printer category (my printers are all much newer).
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: in your experience, do you suspect that HP will fix it, or should I be concerned?
<tkamppeter> I have a little doubt, I reported a lot of bugs and not all got fixed. There are some patches dangling around in our package which should be applied upstream.
<tkamppeter> The printer is rather old and I wonder why they did not succeed to keep the printer working.
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3: Bug 392040 suggests that it is a PPD issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392040 in hplip "Printed documents only occupy 25% of the A4 page." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392040
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3: I want to ask you something about CUPS 1.4 introduction.
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: go ahead
<tkamppeter> Mike Sweet published the RC1 on June 8. Now I was waiting for the final and wondering where it is.
<tkamppeter> I posted on the CUPS upstream ML and Mike answered off-list, that the HEAD of the SVN is the final now.
<tkamppeter> It is only not tagged and released because Apple wants to sync it with the OS X.
<tkamppeter> This can come slightly after our FF.
<tkamppeter> So I want to ask you, whether I can package up the current SVN as it it is technically final and upload this before our FF, and then after FF when 1.4.0 comes out officially do a no-change-release replacing the upstream tarball by the official tarball.
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3: ^^
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: this makes sense to me
<rickspencer3> I would think pitti would want to weight in, but if you can't wait until Monday, I would double check possible with asac also
<rickspencer3> but overall, getting in before ff even if from svn seems logical to me
<tkamppeter> asac, can you look at my messages in the last 10 or 15 lines from here?
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3: Thanks.
<asac> tkamppeter: yes. package your own tar.gz using 1.4.0~svnREVID as upstream version
<asac> and when he tags it, upload the 1.4.0 ... which wouldnt need a feature freeze exception anymore
<tkamppeter> asac, thanks, I will do this tomorrow or Monday.
<asac> good. i will be gone on monday, so ask pitti then if you need more info
<chrisccoulson> hey bryce - you might know the answer to this, so i'll ask you before searching through the xorg code - are there some convenience functions used already that i can make use of to write messages to the xorg log file?
<bryce> chrisccoulson, yes
<bryce> chrisccoulson, usually if you scroll around in whatever file you're editing you'll spot the print calls in the correct calling syntax that you should use in that file
<chrisccoulson> bryce - thanks, i'll take a look :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-21
<ArneGoetje> asac: firefox-3.5/xulrunner-1.9.1 translations have not been fully imported yet. Therefor I will enable devmode for the next language-pack update (Sunday).
<asac> ArneGoetje: hmm
<asac> ArneGoetje: i am a bit scared now
<asac> i will be on vacation for that whole week
<asac> you think you can handle it?
<asac> oh right. .. idea was going for PPA first
<asac> that should be fine i guess
<asac> unfortunately i cannot review it until monday 31st
<Mark__T> anyone involved in indicator-applet development?
<chrisccoulson> Mark__T - that would be tedg, but he's not around at the moment
<mac_v> anyone know why ttf-bitstream-vera gives this error> Package ttf-bitstream-vera has no available version, but exists in the database.   This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<james_w> mac_v: it's been removed
<james_w> in favour of ttf-dejavu
<mac_v> james_w: oh :(
<james_w> why's that bad?
<mac_v> james_w: i use vera for a lot of my fonts , now i have to change all the settings , conky and rest
<james_w> yeah, I'm not too sure why it was done like this
<mac_v> james_w: are you aware who would know , why this was done? i dont want to change all the settings and again have to rest them , if this was a transient error
<james_w> it wasn't transient
<james_w> it was done in Debian following upstream's lead
<mac_v> sheesh!  :(
<tullarisc> Hi
<tullarisc> I wondered if someone could help to make a package out of supertux, supratux or tuxjunior ... I would like to maintain it but I have no idea about the ubuntu package inclusion procedure .
<SiDi> asac: you're a nm developer, right ?
<asac> SiDi: i sometimes try
<asac> :)
<asac> nm stuff is best dealt in #nm ;)
<asac> where we have access to full upstream infusion ;)
<SiDi> asac: okey :p
<davmor2> asac: I'm about to go for lunch but when I return I'm having issues with n-m0.8 on kubuntu I can connect to wpa with no issues but it isn't liking wep
<davmor2> will try open when I get back
<ArneGoetje> asac: why are you scared?
<asac> ArneGoetje: because i am gone
<ArneGoetje> asac: ?
<asac> but i am not scared, because i trust you to test the main languages
<asac> before rolling to archive (from ppa)
<ArneGoetje> asac: heh
<asac> ArneGoetje: i am on vacation next week
<asac> back on 1st sep
<ArneGoetje> asac: I see
<asac> ArneGoetje: if you could kick off the run today in case there are errors or failures it would be great.
<ArneGoetje> asac: the import is not done yet :(
<asac> you could probably try with old exports to see if devmode actually works
<ArneGoetje> asac: I can try
<asac> great
<Mark__T> tedg: ping
<jcastro> didrocks: so I was figuring out james_w's bzr dailydeb thing and I can do quickly dailies if you want to make a new ppa
<kenvandine> hey Mark__T
<tedg> Mark__T: Pong!
<Mark__T> I just did bzr pull and found that all the indicator-applet libs disapeared
<Mark__T> found that you moved them to libindicate just a few minutes ago
<Mark__T> I was surprised and wanted to ask you where they are before that
<rickspencer3> bryce: sweet blog post on bug upstreaming
<tedg> Mark__T: We split up the package into three source packages just to make it easier to assign bugs/build/etc.
<tedg> Mark__T: Actually, the Xubuntu folks were some of the folks asking for it.
<Mark__T> is xubuntu going to use it?
<tedg> Mark__T: I think so, I believe they packaged up your messaging menu...
<tedg> I haven't heard much recently.  But, last I checked it was.
<Mark__T> what is their standard mail app?
<tedg> Mark__T: I'm not sure.
<tedg> Mark__T: I think they were more interested for IM and using the notifications.  But I'm not sure.
<Mark__T> Okay, I still didn't have time to look into claws to make it indicator aware. I'm hoping, if xubuntu uses claws and indicator, someone pops up doing that :-P
<tedg> Mark__T: That would be cool.
<Mark__T> can't be hard too hard to hack claws notify plugin
<Mark__T> tedg: how do I build libindicator.so?
<Mark__T> Oh, that's number 3 of the split :-)
<rickspencer3> hmm
<kenvandine> asac, anything i need to do for a package that has split from one source package into 2?
<kenvandine> libindicate is now a separate source package, i assume we don't treat it as a new package?
<kenvandine> and should i remove all the old indicator-applet entries from the changelog?
<asac> kenvandine: you can fork two packages out of a single tree (keeping changelog in both) ... or keep on using the source package for one part ... or do completely new source pakages
<asac> if thats what you ask
<kenvandine> sort of
<asac> besides from that it has to go through new
<kenvandine> upstream (dx team) has split the source into two trees
<kenvandine> well 3 actually
<asac> and take care that you use the same binaries ... if not you need to transition them properly
<asac> of course you need higher version to take over the binaries
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> once all done, remember to file a removal bug and assign ubuntu-archive
<kenvandine> it creates mostly the same binaries
<kenvandine> some new ones
<asac> err subscribe ;)
<kenvandine> ok
<asac> kenvandine: binaries == packages in this context
<asac> kenvandine: also remember that if you move binaries (real binaries) from one to other packages you need Replaces:/Conflicts: on them
<kenvandine> ok, the real change is the source is new
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> there is a Replace
<asac> kenvandine: so how was the released tarball name(s) upstream before and now?
<kenvandine> it used to come from indicator-applet tarball
<kenvandine> now it is a separate tarball
<kenvandine> so now it is libindidate_version.tar.gz
<mac_v> kenvandine: hi... after your discussion with asac , i have a question to ask , :) I'll wait
<kenvandine> asac, so am i on the right track?
<asac> kenvandine: and indicator-applet tarball still exists?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it just doesn't build libindicate anymore
<asac> yeah. then drop binary packages from indicator applet, put them in new source libindicate and either start a new package or keep the full changelog
<asac> i would keep it if i reuse the other packages parts
<kenvandine> asac, ok... that was what i was planning to do
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> mac_v, what's up?
<mac_v> kenvandine: i'm trying to figure out a way to make the boot splash progress bar consistent [as in, not stop at one point and zoom again] have you guys any info about it , or why did you guys drop the progress bar? is it not possible at all?
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> bratsche, ^^
<bratsche> I'm not sure what you mean.
<mac_v> bratsche: i was talking to mat_t he said the reason for dropping the progress bar was because it was not consistent
<bratsche> Right.. it wasn't very accurate.
<mac_v> it doesnt progress at a steady speed, it stops in between then again zooms
<kenvandine> mac_v, well it isn't possible to make the progress bar accurate
<kenvandine> mac_v, so... it is kind of useless
<kenvandine> and when you boot in under 10 seconds, why does it matter?
<mac_v> kenvandine: bratsche: i was thinking , since there is difficulty finding out the time consumed by the process , how about a hack which calculates the boot time at the first boot and then every time the progress bar depends on that time
<bratsche> Exactly.  We're trying to reduce the startup time anyway, so a progress bar is a lot less useful anyway.
<kenvandine> mac_v, our hope is the splash is shown so briefly, you would never get a chance to register what the progress is
<mac_v> i feel we have a nice feature ,and why drop it :) it actually shows off the speed of the boot
<bratsche> We're not convinced that it's a good feature. :)
<mac_v> ;p , oh well... then its just me then
<bratsche> Plus you need some communication mechanism between all the components that are starting up so they can notify as they're done and you can advance your progressbar.. and stuff like that ultimately is just going to slow things down a bit.
<mac_v> right good point , i never thought of that :(
<bratsche> In the future we'll be able to start even faster as more important problems are solved (e.g., compiz, Nautilus, panel)
<kenvandine> mac_v, trying to keep it simple
<mac_v> yeah  , i guess you are right , well boot for me exactly wasnt 10 secs , so i didnt think of this :)
<mac_v> bratsche: kenvandine nevermind then , thanx guys
<bratsche> mac_v: We shouldn't be investing any more effort into splash screens and progress bars and things that are ultimately useless.  We should be investing effort into solving startup time for compiz and others.
<mac_v> bratsche: yeah , are there any bugs regarding the panel in Karmic , which starts very late ?
<bratsche> mac_v: All the new startup fu has not yet landed in Karmic, so you're not seeing the actual Karmic startup time yet.
<hyperair> what new startup fu?
<bratsche> I think the stuff Scott has been working on.
<bratsche> kenvandine: That hasn't landed in Karmic yet right?
<hyperair> specifically what changes?
<kenvandine> bratsche, not yet
<kenvandine> hyperair, starting gdm super early
<bratsche> hyperair: I'm not involved in it, so I don't know.  I've only seen him demo it.
<kenvandine> so you never even see usplash
<bratsche> hyperair: But basically he's moving things so that X is one of the earliest things that starts.
<hyperair> that is interesting
<kenvandine> so you go from a black screen right into xsplash
<bratsche> And a number of other changes under the hood that I'm not at all familiar with.
<hyperair> but if you don't see usplash, how will you key in your dm-crypt password?
<kenvandine> they are handling that somehow
<hyperair> i see
<kenvandine> i am not involved with that
<hyperair> i was hoping for something more login-centric =(
<kenvandine> i did hear it mentioned though
<hyperair> like compiz starting faster, or something
<bratsche> You can still fall back to usplash and stuff under some circumstances, such as when you have to run fsck and all that.
<hyperair> right now my login time is > 50% of the entire statup time
<hyperair> startup*
<kenvandine> hyperair, the goal is 10 seconds from boot to full desktop
<kenvandine> for karmic +1
<bratsche> Yes.
<kenvandine> so we hope to get as close as possible for karmic
<hyperair> that sounds great, (so when will we see login stuff changes?)
<mac_v> bratsche: the xsplash flicker , you have committed the fix but havent linked the branch , is it still in progress or?
<bratsche> mac_v: It's merged into master, but I'm trying to solve another bug now before we do a release.
<mac_v> hmm... ok , was just hoping to test it out... by i'll wait :)
<bratsche> Hang on, I'll get you a link to the branch if you want.
<bratsche> mac_v: You're welcome to build from master and test it if you want.
<mac_v> cool
<mac_v> master , nope
<bratsche> The bug we're fixing now is related to if you're in a non-composited environment.  If you're using compiz then feel free to build from master.
<mac_v> bratsche: right now my karmic is on the edge , will try when i get a few other things sorted out :)
<bratsche> kenvandine: I'm getting the same error about insufficient privileges (the dbus warning).. when I'm running in metacity.  Weird.
<bratsche> kenvandine: Any idea why the WM or compositing environment would affect this?
<kenvandine> bratsche, no... that shouldn't matter
<bratsche> It's definitely working with compiz, and it's definitely not working with metacity.  Weird.
<bratsche> Fucking weird.
<kenvandine> Riddell, ping
<kenvandine> Riddell, indicator stuff is prepared and waiting to be sponsored if you want to do it
<kenvandine> bug 417039
<kenvandine> and
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417039 in indicator-applet "Update to latest snapshot of 2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417039
<kenvandine> bug 417035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417035 in indicator-sus "Update to latest snapshot (bzr17)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417035
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-22
<lool> Riddell: Hey perhaps you want to follow LP #417194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417194 in libgettext-ruby "[MIR] libgettext-ruby" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417194
<Amaranth> mac_v: http://pastie.org/591467 :D
<mac_v> Amaranth: cool  , this is gonna make sooo many happy  :)
<Amaranth> mac_v: branch uploaded and linked to the bug, just need to wait for mvo or robert to look at it (I could merge the branch but not upload the package and merging your own branch is not good anyway)
<Amaranth> the "make it as much not a hack as possible" way of doing this is the one I was worried upstream might break, doing it this way we can do it for every compiz version for the foreseeable future
<mac_v> hmm... great atleast we dont have to worry for the next couple of releases :D
<davmor2> Is there a plan to get gwibber onto the desktop?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-23
<TheMuso> Hey robert_ancell. How was your trip?
<robert_ancell> Hey TheMuso, good trip.  Rushed but we got a lot of sights in
<TheMuso> Great.
<robert_ancell> So much email to catch up on...
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yeah I know what you mean. I remember taking a week off earlier this year, and coming back to a pile of email.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-23
<pitti> Good morning
<and471> morning all :)
<kiwinote> morning and471
<and471> hey kiwinote
<and471> mvo, you are back!! :)
<mvo> hey and471!
<and471> mvo, I will let you ctach up with the backlog first, but when you are ready, I have a question about app-install-data :)
<and471> *cacth
<and471> *catch
<mvo> and471: heh :) sure, just ask, I am reading mail currently, but I will reply async ;)
<and471> mvo, oh okay :)
<and471> mvo, currently the fretsonfire-game.desktop file in app-install-data points to the package fretsonfire-game (as this is the package in which it is contained), however we want the fretsonfire-game-desktop file to point towards the fretsonfire matapackage ('fretsonfire') instead - is there a way to do this?
<mvo> and471: yes, there is a ~mvo/archive-crawler/mvo that contains a data/rename.cfg file that can be used for this, I can do that now
<and471> mvo, ah thankyou very much
<mvo> and471: done, will be part of the next data update
<and471> mvo, thankyou very much :)
<and471> vish, ^ fretsonfire
<mvo> and471: yw :)
<and471> mvo, just so I understand, that change should mean that software center will show the description of the metapackage?
<mvo> and471: yes
<and471> ok thanks
<mvo> and471: is that not good ?
<and471> mvo, no no that is good, I just wanted to check I had understood it correctly
<mvo> ok :)
<and471> mvo, sorry how rude of me, how was your vacation? :)
<vish> and471: neat thanks.. :)
<vish>  \o/ mvo is back!
<pitti> hey mvo, welcome back!
<vish> and471: had you filed a separate bug for that in frets?
<and471> vish, no, so all is okay now
<vish> and471: the same way mvo had fixed the firefox bug too.. the one you marked invalid.. ;)
<and471> vish, well I looked and it had been fixed already, you can mark fix released if you want :)
<vish> and471: already done ;p
<and471> hehe
<vish> and471: bah! we could have had two bugs in frets as fixed ;p
<and471> ah wel...
<vish> and471: why was the cups task closed? the bug you just closed..
<and471> vish, so just to check, for this merge request, do I need to subscribe the sponsors to the bug? https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/ubuntu/maverick/fretsonfire/fix-599525/+merge/33356
<and471> vish, bilalakthar said that it was in gtk+2.0
<and471> stupid internets broke again...
<vish> and471: oh.. better to have commented that.. otherwise i have to read bug to know that ;p
<and471> vish, sorry, I will do, it was just because bilal said 'This is not in CUPS' but I will do
<vish> and471: thanks :)
<and471> vish, so just to check, for this merge request, do I need to subscribe the sponsors to the bug? https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/ubuntu/maverick/fretsonfire/fix-599525/+merge/33356
<vish> and471: i still dont know whats wrong in doing that.. tumbleweed thinks otherwise.. :)
<and471> ok, I won't then :)
<vish> and471: and gese-r thought we can subscribe both too.. so might just be each sponsor's pref
<and471> yeah
<and471> vish, well since tumbleweed sponsored my last upload, I will be nice and do what he asked :)
<seb128> hey
<and471> hey seb128
<and471> oh mvo, nearly forgot, I started some work on the new update-manager (software-updater) and myself, kiwinote, mpt and devildante were discussing it
<mvo> and471: aha, interessting
<and471> I figured that it would be better to start afresh because the infrastructure is very different (one window that morphs) and then copy some stuff from the old update-manager in
<mvo> and471: ok, that should be fine
<kiwinote> hi mvo! hope you had a good week?
<and471> mvo, but we wanted to wait until you got back, to dicuss it
<mvo> kiwinote: a very good one, thanks :)
<and471> mvo, when you have some time lp:~and471/+junk/software-updater
<mvo> and471: starting afresh gives us the chance to get rid of some baggage that accumulated over the years and focus more strongly on tests/TDD
<and471> mvo, yup, I have started with TDD, already got most of them in :)
<mvo> and471: sweet
<mvo> and471: there was some discussion about updates at last uds and one vision that was discussed was to apply them all unattended. this requires a work in the backend to ensure that they are installed in a secure and unobtrusive way, but that would be the ideal. it updates without the user noticing
<mvo> and471: of course that requires that its possible to interrupt the upgrade on shutdown etc, so some thinking is required how to do that best
<mvo> and471: but there will be people who do not want to use it, so having a improved updater is still worthwhile
<mvo> and471: glanced over the code, nice work!
<and471> mvo, thanks :)
<and471> mvo, I think when it starts t take shape, we would separate the pages out into different files, but that is the basic framework in there
 * mvo nods
<and471> mvo, so basically the reason I stopped on it was because I wanted to know whether we were going to go ahead with a 'rewrite' and also I don't really know about the backend stuff :)
<and471> mvo, are you going to be working on it for natty?
<mvo> and471: I'm not entirely sure yet, but its not unlikely. its definitely something we will discuss at uds
<and471> mvo, ok
<seb128> hey and471 mvo
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo, did you have a nice week away from work?
<mpt> Good morning mvo!
 * mpt tries out lp:~mmcg069/software-center/visual-overhaul
<and471> mpt, is it good? (screenshot please :) )
<mpt> and471, http://imgur.com/i70vh
<and471> mpt, nice
<mvo> seb128: yes, *very* nice
<mvo> hey mpt
<and471> mpt, I don't know about the significance of the clouds - look a but ubuntuone
<and471> *bit
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> It's a similar idea, the software you can install is "in the cloud", but possibly a bit too similar
<mvo> mpt: is that branch based on the feedback the design discussed?
<mvo> eh, the design team provided I mean :)
<mpt> mvo, no, they don't have time
<mvo> aha, ok
<vish> mvo: hi , when you get time could you look into lp:~ilidrissi.amine/update-manager/software-updater-rename  and   lp:~ilidrissi.amine/update-notifier/renaming , we are nearing UIF, tick tock.. ;)
<hyperair> eh? update-notifier is being renamed?
<vish> hyperair: hey!
<hyperair> vish: hey! =)
<and471> hyperair, yup
<hyperair> why so?
 * hyperair thought the name was pretty okay
<and471> mpt: ^ could you explain?
<and471> or vish?
<vish> hyperair: it is part of a larger plan! :)
<hyperair> larger plan?
<vish> hyperair: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling
<dpm> hiya seb128, do you happen to know who maintains computer-janitor these days? I'd like them to have a look at bug 612493 - it's a single line change and it would make the application finally appear translated.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612493 in computer-janitor (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Computer Janitor regression: UI strings not marked for translation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612493
<seb128> dpm, mvo?
<seb128> dpm, or nobody
<dpm> seb128, ok thanks, I'll ping him when he's back from lunch
<vish> dpm: i thin its barry warsaw , or similar..
<vish> think*
<dpm> yeah, I saw that as well, he's the contact for the upstream project in LP, but tbh I'm not sure at all anyone is maintaining it right now
<chrisccoulson> wow, the build-depends for gnome-power-manager have gotten pretty bug
<chrisccoulson> s/bug/big/
<seb128> dpm, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~computer-janitor-hackers/computer-janitor/trunk
<and471> vish, fretsonfire uploaded :)
<seb128> dpm, barry has been doing the recent work it seems
<seb128> dpm, talk to mvo or barry
<vish> and471: yay!
<dpm> I'll do that, thanks seb128 and vish
<vish> np.. :)
<and471> mvo, will the fretsonfire thing be fixed by next upload of archive-crawler or app-install-data?
<vish> and471: have you filed a bug for removal of anjal from the archive?
<and471> vish, no, I spoke to a guy about it and he said he would do it all
<and471> vish, he was maintainer of moblin stuff
<vish> and471: hmm, well , if you close the existing bug too, no one is gonna track it! ;)
<and471> vish, I think he opened a separate bug...
 * vish checks
<and471> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjal/+bug/621660
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621660 in anjal (Ubuntu) "Please remove anjal from maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> yup.. :)
<and471> vish, so what should I do? open up the bug again?
<vish> and471: nap , 621220 is fine.. just wanted to make sure there was a bug.. :)
<vish> nah*
<and471> ok
<bilalakhtar> hmm
<and471> vish, maybe don't mark fretsonfire bug as released, as we are still waiting on the upload from app-install-data
<and471> vish, at the moment it will still display the same thing in SC
<vish> and471: mv-o will upload it with the next release , ideally that bug is about two issues , the main focus was description though :)
<and471> vish, ok its your choice, just don't want to get to maverick and something didn't happen and bug is still apparent
 * and471 is going to go
<and471> see ya everyone
<rodrigo_> hi
<nessita> mvo: are you around?
<mvo> nessita: yes
<nessita> mvo: hello! do you have a few minutes to talk about SSO dbus service? we need to sightly modify the signature of the signals
<nessita> mvo: and I wanted to tell you so nothing get broken
<mvo> nessita: ok, what will change/needs changing?
<rodrigo_> hmm, seb128 not working today?
<nessita> mvo: the login_and_do_all_the_magic method my signals one of the: CredentialsError, CredentialsFound and AuthorizationDenied
<mvo> rodrigo_: he was around earlier
<rodrigo_> mvo, ah, ok
<nessita> mvo: s/my/might/
<nessita> mvo: they all will pass as first argument the app_name (so you can check within your application if the signals was meant to be send to you)
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<rodrigo_> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> hey kenvandine rodrigo_
<nessita> mvo: and the CredentialsError will also pass the error
<seb128> hey nessita
<mpt> mvo, hi, are you planning on merging any changes to the buy-stuff code in the next couple of hours?
 * rodrigo_ lets kenvandine first turn with seb128
<nessita> hey seb128! the MIR for mocker is ready (just FYI)
 * kenvandine doesn't need anything :)
<seb128> nessita, excellent
<nessita> mvo: so, alecu will be sending an email with these details, but I wanted to let you know first
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ah, ok
<mvo> mpt: I haven't looked at anything pending, but there is nothing from me yet, but there is a request to change some of the server interaction - why do you ask?
<seb128> mvo, do you know where language selector writes its changes?
<mpt> mvo, so that I'd know whether a screencast I did now was about to become out of date
<mvo> nessita: ok, that should be no problem, a mail is still much appreciated. once the mail is out I can change it easily
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, about bug #615874, so I just submit the addition of the U1 email, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615874 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add Ubuntu One email to Evolution fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615874
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh right, that one
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes, though I don't like it much but seems you guys insist on it
<nessita> mvo: great!
<mvo> mpt: shoud be fine for the time being, certainly until the meeting :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, sorry I couldn't look at it on Friday, I was travelling
<mvo> seb128: the local or the global one?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no worry
<seb128> mvo, local, ie for the user running iut
<rodrigo_> seb128, well, not that I like it much, but it's an easy way for announcing U1 without spamming too much
<seb128> it got german put before english and doing a dnd from english us before german still doesn't fix it
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, I'll submit the patch then
<seb128> I just want to rm whatever it did
<seb128> rodrigo_, without considering non english users
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<mvo> seb128: iirc it writes to ~/.profile, could you have a look there? don't rm the full file ;)
<mvo> seb128: and .dmrc
<seb128> export LANGUAGE="fr_FR:fr:de:de_AT:de_BE:de_CH:de_DE:de_LI:de_LU:en"
<seb128> in profile
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> export LANGUAGE="fr_FR:fr:en_US:de:de_AT:de_BE:de_CH:de_DE:de_LI:de_LU:en"
<seb128> in fact before the change I was doing
<seb128> language selector is a piece of crap software
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> I got it cleaned now
<mvo> seb128: I will simply claim that that started after I handed it over ;)
<seb128> hehe
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, that's why I tried with Danilo's intltool patch
<rodrigo_> seb128, but I'll be sending the patch upstream
<mpt> mvo, how do I make Ubuntu forget that I've purchased Hello X? :-)
<mvo> mpt: not at all, but I can do that for you :)
<mvo> mpt: did you work against staging or ec2?
<mpt> mvo, how would I tell?
<mvo> mpt: if you did not change anything its staging, I will make it forget about the purchase, hold on a minute or two
<seb128> rodrigo_, I would prefer that but it's late for this cycle
<mvo> mpt: its a hot seller, I see a lot of people purchasing it :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah
<mvo> mpt: https://staging.launchpad.net is doing a code update, I can not change the subscription state for that currently :/
<mpt> mvo, ok. So I have just tested the "you already purchased it but it didn't install properly" case, and it's pretty ropey
<mpt> mvo, is it easy to test against ec2 instead? (Do I need my own ec2 account or something?)
<mvo> mpt: the ec2 one will also try to talk to staging.launchpad.net and if that is down it will not work
<mvo> mpt: so we need to wait a little bit unitl that code update is finished
<mvo> mpt: in the meantime we can improve this failure case
<mpt> mvo, as in, right now?
<mvo> mpt: only if you have time
<mpt> mvo, yep, that would be faster than e-mail/Launchpad ping-pong
<mpt> mvo, the first thing I notice is that for something you can buy, the software list view item has a "More Info" button, it doesn't have an "Install" button, but it doesn't have a "Buy…" button either
<mpt> Is that deliberate?
<mvo> mpt: not deliberate, just a missing feature to show/wire-in the button
<mpt> mvo, ok, bug 622700, that's low importance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622700 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""Buy…" button missing in software list view (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622700
<fagan> mpt: is there software to buy in yet?
 * fagan isnt on maverick at the moment
<mpt> fagan, not quite yet
<fagan> sounds like fun though when it gets in
<mpt> mvo, the big one is bug 618817
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618817 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Payment screen opens in a separate window (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618817
<kiwinote> davmor2: re your bug, "sudo update-software-center" should allow you to use s-c
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, package branch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/615874 updated, so please review and merge, please
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615874 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add Ubuntu One email to Evolution fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, was the version translatable using gettext ready btw? I just saw your updates from friday on the merge request
<davmor2> kiwinote: that worked thanks
<davmor2> mvo: ^
<rodrigo_> seb128, well, I am not sure it fully worked, but I think it was
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you feel it's ready or do you think it's better to wait next cycle and go with the easy one now?
<rodrigo_> seb128, without danilo's comments, I can't be sure, so it's safer to wait now I guess
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, it's my opinion as well, let's do that
<mvo> mpt: ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, although if danilo confirms it works, today or during this week, would it be too late to add it?
<mvo> kiwinote: just merged your no-dbus branch, many thanks for finding that bug :)
<kiwinote> mvo: great, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, we can think about it but it feels late, now is time to focus on stabilizing what we have not on adding new codepaths and debug those
<mvo> davmor2: see above, if you bzr pull in trunk the lucid version should be more happy
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, ok
<mvo> davmor2: eh, the maverick one I mean
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw do you know offhand if it's easy to add a signature to evo by default?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'll send a proper patch upstream, so for next cycle we should get it for free then
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, I think it should, let me check
<mpt> mvo, "ok" as in it's fixed? :-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<davmor2> mvo: I already thanked kiwinote but thanks :)
<mvo> mpt: "ok" as in "I see what I can do"
<mvo> mpt: (sorry, there is a bunch of other stuff, including some backend changes that are required too)
<mvo> mpt: just merged your fit-and-finish branch, many thanks!
<mpt> mvo, thanks. I couldn't work out how to get "Featured Applications" to show up as "Featured" in the pathbutton.
<mvo> mpt: its not showing up in the pathbar at all right, now, correct? and you want it to show up?
<mvo> mpt: or do you mean when clicking on "all" ?
<rodrigo_> seb128, see /apps/evolution/mail/signatures gconf entry
<rodrigo_> seb128, I guess you can provide some default there
<mpt> mvo, when clicking on "All", you get "Get Software > Featured Applications". It should be just "Get Software > Featured". (For example, we might feature screensavers or fonts etc in future.)
<mvo> mpt: ok, let me fix that
 * mvo fixes some failing tests first
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<mpt> mvo, and the same for "New Applications" -> "What’s New"
<kiwinote> mpt: is http://imagebin.org/110961 the character you want?
<kiwinote> mpt: I ask because it looks a little titch misplaced
<mpt> kiwinote, yep, that's it. It probably looks misplaced because the button is missing the usual left+right inner padding.
<kiwinote> ok, thanks
<bilalakhtar> kenvandine: could you please have a look at bug #620326 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620326 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Wrong (hardcoded) width for Play button in non-english language (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620326
<alecu> seb128, hi, I've been working on the DBus interface for the SSO client. We've found a but in the DBus api, and we'd like to propose a fix
<alecu> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/621377
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621377 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "SSOCredentials signals must always pass the app_name (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged]
<alecu> *found a bug
<seb128> bilalakhtar, kenvandine: don't upload rb
<alecu> seb128, should we ask for an exception for it?
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, got something queued up?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, what is commited and in the desktop team ppa
<seb128> kenvandine, it just breaks indicator-sound so I'm waiting for ronoc to debug its side
<kenvandine> seb128, can you look bug  620326?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620326 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Wrong (hardcoded) width for Play button in non-english language (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620326
<kenvandine> and maybe incorporate the fix?
<seb128> kenvandine, I will when I work on the upload
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> np
<seb128> alecu, can you check with mvo for the impact on software-center?
<seb128> alecu, I'm fine with the change but you need to sync uploads if that breaks software-center
<alecu> seb128, yes, we've already told mvo about this possible change.
<seb128> mvo, ^
<alecu> seb128, ok, we'll make sure the uploads are syncd
<seb128> thanks
<bilalakhtar> thanks seb128
<alecu>  thank you
<chrisccoulson> vish - did you want something sponsoring for g-s-t?
<vish> chrisccoulson: yeah, bug 529744 , thanks :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529744 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "When creating a new user, "Shortname" should really be "Username" . (affects: 1) (heat: 25)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529744
<mpt> Ah, kiwinote, you're so fast
<kiwinote> hehe, I'll look at that installing purchase one too
<kiwinote> mpt: do we continue to use three dots behind installing, or do you want real ellipsises there?
<mvo> alecu: the change should be straightforward, will you send me a mail with the summary please? just so that it does not get lost?
<mvo> kiwinote: nice!
<mpt> kiwinote, real ellipses everywhere :-)
<seb128> mvo, should we sync an upload with you?
<seb128> mvo, or should sso just be updated and you will catch up with it?
<mvo> seb128: I can catch up
<kiwinote> mpt: ok, will do. Just need to make sure that I find all the tests to update as well ;)
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> mvo, I will let you know when I sponsor those changes
<mpt> kiwinote, in .ui files it's &#8230; and in Python strings it's \u2026
<kiwinote> thanks
<mvo> mpt: do you have the terminal output from your screencast? I would like to check if its not a issue with staging. there should be a bunch of "title_changes … text on the terminal or in ~/.xsession-errors"
<mpt> mvo, sorry, I restarted since then
<mpt> And now staging is back up so I get a different result
<alecu> mvo, I'll send the API that changes in an email, plus I'm setting up a wikipage with the full api
<mvo> alecu: cool, thanks
<mvo> mpt: could you please pastebin the output on the terminal for me?
<mvo> mpt: its possible that staging is pretty outdated
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, thanks for g-p-m; was that the reason for those "bad atom" failures?
<mvo> mpt: the whats new/featured stuff is updated in trunk now (btw)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that should fix those now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it'd explain why I didn't get that on my laptop then
<pitti> seb128 mentioned the other day, but I never tested it on non-xrandr hardware, so I hadn't seen it
<pitti> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i don't get it on mine either, but a user came on to #ubuntu-devel over the weekend and we debugged it there
<chrisccoulson> so i'm assuming it will fix it ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: nice work on the getting-the-small-things-right branch, much appreciated
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks :)
<bilalakhtar> pitti: around?
<and471> tremolux, hey
<and471> nessita, hey, I am doing some tests with the framework that you use for ubuntu-sso-client, but I have hit a hurdle, wondered whether you have any ideas
<nessita> and471: shooy
<nessita> shoot*
<and471> nessita, in a test, I check whether clicking a button launches 'software-properties-gtk' but parsing the 'ps -A' output
<and471> nessita, but to launch software-properties-gtk, I have to actually run 'gksudo software-properties-gtk'
<and471> however because of that 'xvfb-run' the tester can't see the gksudo dialog
<kklimonda> mvo: could you take a look at bug 622489 when you have some time?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622489 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""Exception: No date tag found" in ubuntu-support-status (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622489
<and471> nessita, so they can't put in their password so the test fails
<and471> nessita, I managed to get around this by running the tests with sudo
<mvo> kklimonda: yes
<and471> nessita, but then I can start software-properties-gtk becuase it gives me an error about not having an X display
<and471> RuntimeError: could not open display
<kiwinote> mpt, mvo: just fyi, I ran a script to list all pkgs containing recommended addons and suggested addons using the current addons branch (takes 40mins to run the script..). Output is available at http://ubuntuone.com/p/DdF/ . There are quite a few 'interesting' things in there.
<nessita> and471: no no no no no nooooooooo!
<nessita> :-)
<mpt> kiwinote, interesting things like "Server Error (500)"? :-)
<and471> kiwinote, try pastebin.ubuntu.com = it is pretty now :)
<and471> nessita, huh?
<kiwinote> and471: it doesn't accept files of 20k lines..
<and471> kiwinote, that sucks
<and471> kiwinote, but it is pretty :)
<kiwinote> and471: but yes, it does look nice now!
<nessita> and471: your tests should be absolutely isolated from other dependecies. So, how do you run the  software-properties-gtk within your program?
<and471> nessita, ah, well we use the subprocess module
<and471> nessita, when a settings button is clicked, subprocess.call is used
<nessita> and471: then you should mokeypatch subprocess.call, basically like this:
<and471> nessita, sorry subprocess.Popen, but it is basically the same
<nessita> and471: let me show you a snippet
<nessita> and471: are you using tiwsted.trial.unittest.TestCAse?
<and471> nessita, yup
<kiwinote> mpt, mvo: hm, perhaps http://bit.ly/ay9Eat works instead
<and471> kiwinote, the link worked for me, but I have been getting 500's for other ubuntuone stuff this week
<kiwinote> and471: ah, good to know. First time I've u1 here, so wasn't quite sure how stable it was
<kiwinote> ..I've used..
<nessita> and471: this snippet http://nessita.pastebin.com/FGb9Ukvt makes your code independant ofsubprocess.Popen
<nessita> and471: you know subprocess.Popen works, so no need to exercise it
<mpt> thanks kiwinote
<and471> nessita, sorry pressed wrong power switch on wall...
<and471> nessita, the rest you can guess :)
<nessita> and471: jeje let me repaste what I said
<nessita> and471: this snippet http://nessita.pastebin.com/FGb9Ukvt makes your code independant ofsubprocess.Popen
<nessita> and471: you know subprocess.Popen works, so no need to exercise it
<and471> nessita, cool thanks
<and471> nessita, so self.patch replaces the function Popen in the module subprocess with your lambda function?
<nessita> and471: exactly, and automatically restore it at tearDown time
<and471> nessita, ah okay thankyou :)
<nessita> you're welcome!
<seb128> pitti, did you try to restart the retracers?
<pitti> seb128: no, I didn't; I thought it was you
<seb128> pitti, just wondering why I get an email about one of those crashing
<pitti> I wondered as well
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> pitti, there was a box restart apparently
<seb128> pitti, not sure why that would make those run with the lock being on disk though
<seb128> but I guess that's it
<and471> nessita, why do you assert that self._called is not None first?
<mpt> mvo, tremolux: I have a couple of questions that I would have asked if my mic was working :-)
<mvo> mpt: sure, just ask them now
<mpt> mvo, what are the prospects for the add-ons branch?
<mpt> Is it still a FFe candidate, or will it have to wait for Natty?
<mvo> mpt: very good chances for 10.10 , some complains about the fixme that I wanted to look at
<pitti> seb128: I think I added a @reboot cron job to clean those
<pitti> seb128: normally we do want this, since a shutdown doesn't terminate the retracers properly
<seb128> pitti, so that explains it, thanks
<seb128> right
 * pitti hugs seb128
<mpt> tremolux, do you think you can take a swing at bug 426999? It's required devildante to temporarily disable navigation to add-on pages in the add-ons branch (otherwise we end up with a pathbutton like "Get Software > Search Results > package A > package B")
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 426999 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Navigating to item via search doesn't show its department/subsection (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426999
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<nessita> and471: for completeness sake, you can avoid it since you're not subscripting self._called
<ronoc> pitti: hey any chance you could bump this up the build queue -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/1930950
<and471> nessita, ok thanks
<tremolux> mpt: let me take another look at it, it's not straightforward but maybe there's a good way to tackle it
<and471> <tremolux> mpt: let me take another look at it, it's not straightforward but maybe there's a good way to tackle it
<mpt> thanks and471
<and471> np
<mpt> mvo, have you received any new icons from Dan Fore?
<mvo> mpt: I don't think so
<mpt> mvo, ok, we were working on some last week, I'll mail him again
<DBO> ping pitti
<mvo> mpt: thanks
<mvo> mpt: I'm off to dinner for some minutes
<mpt> ok
<pitti> ronoc: done
<DBO> ping chrisccoulson (you will do fine too
<tremolux> and471: hiya!  so, you pasted my reply to mpt, sorry I'm a little unclear; are you saying you are thinking to look at that bug?
<pitti> DBO: about to go to dinner, BBIAB
<chrisccoulson> DBO, on a call atm, is it urgent?
<ronoc> pitti: thx a mill!
<mpt> tremolux, I got disconnected so he was repeating it
<DBO> chrisccoulson, ping me when you have a free moment? :)
<DBO> chrisccoulson, far from urgent
<and471> tremolux, yup as mpt said :)
<tremolux> mpt, and471: ahh, thanks!  :)
<and471> np
<DBO> pitti, yeah I realized a little late that it was dinner time for you, sorry :)
<kiwinote> tremolux: just fyi, I had looked into that a little bit back and I think I recall that it wouldn't quite work out for all cases without some major-ish changes. I can't recall precisely which cases wouldn't work, but it had something to do with the available pane having categories and the appdetails pane not having them.
<kiwinote> installed pane that last one should be
<kiwinote> tremolux: but I would love to stand corrected of course ;)
<tremolux> kiwinote: thanks, yeah, when I looked at it a while back I didn't see a way to do it cleanly
<kiwinote> tremolux: yeah, the search thing by itself would work fine, but by the time you have the renavigate if we open s-c again and the add-ons stuff, then we have to have signals all over the place
<kiwinote> tremolux: anyway, good to see you back again! Hope you enjoyed your vacation?
<tremolux> kiwinote: thanks!  oh yes, it was wonderful, two weeks in Paris  :D
<tremolux> kiwinote: I wanted to never leave  :)
<kiwinote> ah, nice!
<kiwinote> hehe
<tremolux> kiwinote: now I am trying to catch up on all the awesome work on software-center that you guys did  :)
<kiwinote> tremolux: yeah, in two weeks a lot can happen :)
<kiwinote> tremolux: most of it happened in the week that mvo was still around though ;)
<tremolux> kiwinote: it's awesome, thanks a lot for all of your great work
<kiwinote> tremolux: np, it's a pleasure to be able to work with such a great team of people
 * and471 agrees
<tremolux> kiwinote, and471: ditto!
<chrisccoulson> DBO, back
<DBO> so you are aware of the crashes in gnome-power-manager yes?
<chrisccoulson> DBO - yeah, that should be fixed now
<DBO> chrisccoulson, seems I am too late them :P
<DBO> then*
<and471> bratsche, I just posted some info on bug 603479, hope this helps
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603479 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Menu items not insensitive/disabled after application start (affects: 1) (heat: 78)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603479
<chrisccoulson> DBO - is it the unhandled BadAtom crash?
<DBO> chrisccoulson, yes I am downloading the package now to inspect the fix used
<chrisccoulson> DBO - the patch is on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627711
<ubot2> Gnome bug 627711 in general "gnome-power-manager crashed with signal 5 in _XError on systems without XBACKLIGHT" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<DBO> chrisccoulson, okay never mind then, I like the patch used there more than mine
<DBO> chrisccoulson, thank you for the update
<chrisccoulson> yw
<chrisccoulson> vish - ok, string change for gst uploaded ;)
<vish> chrisccoulson: \o/  thanks :)
<bratsche> and471: Yeah, I'm not sure how to deal with that.  Why would you set a menuitem's sensitivity when the menu is activated?  That seems a little strange to me.
<bratsche> and471: I mean, ideally I should be able to just deal with it.. but I'm not really sure how.
<and471> bratsche, maybe there is a better way it can be done in SC, but it is so we can say make the 'Install' item sensitive when the user has already selected a package in the treeview
<and471> bratsche, and vice versa
<emacs_noob> anyone knows why setting "desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowsmanager" to my WM of choice doesn't work? when it was metacity there, it worked, if i change it back to MC it works, but it doesn't want to fire up my other WM
<glatzor> evening mvo
<glatzor> mvo, still around?
<and471> emacs_noob, have you tried #ubuntu? this channel is more for development :)
<devildante> kiwinote, mpt, mvo: hi :)
<emacs_noob> and471: #ubuntu don't know
<and471> emacs_noob, sorry then
<emacs_noob> #ubuntu-devel don't know either....
<emacs_noob> bummer
<emacs_noob> i don't want metacity
<emacs_noob> but i still wish to have gnome
<emacs_noob> oh well
<emacs_noob> gonna hack up my xinitrc
<pitti> good night everyone
<emacs_noob> thought there was a "proper" way, but it doesn't work
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<mpt> hi devildante
<devildante> mpt, kiwinote, mvo: it seems FFE got accepted ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/617297
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617297 in software-center (Ubuntu) "FFe for the lp:~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/addons branch (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mpt> rock
<bcurtiswx> with todays GPM update, I now have to give gnome-power-backlight-helper permission to run _every_ time I dim or brighten my laptop
<devildante> 'n'roll :p
<devildante> bcurtiswx: happened to me too, but it doesn't seem to occur anymore. instead, it crashes :p
<devildante> bcurtiswx: lemme update before confirming
<bcurtiswx> devildante: OK
<mclasen> caused by a policy file thats errouneously shipped in the tarball
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<bcurtiswx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/482496/
<seb128> or pitti ^
<chrisccoulson> that just seems like it's a side effect of my patch to make g-p-m work ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can drop the policy file though
<devildante> bcurtiswx: Confirmed :) do you want me to file a bug?
<bcurtiswx> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/615047 to link the LP# to in bug fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615047 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "[Maverick Alpha] asks for root permission to do: gnome-power-backlight-helper --get-max-brightness (affects: 4) (heat: 264)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: the <annotate> in policy file is really weird, why is that?
<bcurtiswx> ty kklimonda :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: there are two files in source - ./policy/org.gnome.power.policy and ./policy/org.gnome.power.policy.in2
<and471> good night everyone
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, not sure, i'll look at that in a bit. trying to debug a firefox and thunderbird crasher atm
<kklimonda> the first one has the weird path to helper, the second one looks misnamed..
<htorque> chrisccoulson, does this firefox crash also work with 3.6.8? just did a firefox -P -no-remote, created a profile and started without any problems
<chrisccoulson> htorque, not sure, i didn't try that. i use ff4.0 by default now ;)
<chrisccoulson> the new profile thing could be a red herring though, but it triggers the crash every time here
<htorque> chrisccoulson, what source do use for ff 4.0? will try that :)
<chrisccoulson> htorque, ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<htorque> thx
<vish> htorque: hi , is this your bug? Bug #620041 not really sure what you are referring to there.. :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620041 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "[ubuntu-mono-dark] Inconsistent main color (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620041
<htorque> chrisccoulson, yep, i get the crash
<chrisccoulson> it's difficult to debug because it has no debug symbols anymore :/
<chrisccoulson> i suspect thats because all the binaries are stripped when we create the breakpad symbols for mozilla
<htorque> vish, yes - the beige used by the icons isn't the same beige for all icons
<vish> htorque: could you list which icons you are having a problem with ? there are way too many icons for anyone to check the color one by one ;p
<vish> htorque: btw, it is causing a problem somewhere? inconsistent appearance or any other issue, or is it that you just happened to notice it in inkscape?
<htorque> vish, that's going to take a while :D - i just used sed to replace the color in the svgs, but AFAIK there are some pngs too
<htorque> vish, yes, before changing it i definitely saw the difference in the panel
<htorque> vish, obviously not for #EAE3D0 vs. #EAE3D1
<vish> htorque: seriously though, do mention the icons that cause a problem .. otherwise it is not possible to check each icon..
<htorque> vish, working on it
<emacs_noob> windowmaker.desktop
<emacs_noob> oops.... wrong buffer, sorry
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<seb128> pedro_, the bugs about nautilus to be slow you can try asking if that happens without ubuntuone-client or appmenu-gtk installed
<pedro_> seb128, salut, ok will do it
<seb128> or ubuntuone-client-gnome
<seb128> pedro_, how are you btw? ;-)
<pedro_> btw looks like we're having more crashes related to that gtk+2.0 crash the dx team is assigned to
<pedro_> saw a couple on nautilus
<pedro_> seb128, I'm good! what about you?
<seb128> right, I'm waiting on launchpad to fix their bug so we can restart the retracers or sort those
<seb128> pedro_, I'm fine thanks ;-)
<pedro_> bad time to have the retracers broken :-(
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> pedro_, they said they would fix it this week though
 * pedro_ crossing fingers
<emacs_noob> does anybody know how to change default window manager in latest Lucid? nothing seems to work, because gdm starts running metacity even before a user logs in!
<alecu> nessita, rodrigo_: when you have some time... https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/properly-return-errors/+merge/33362
<chrisccoulson> this is such a cool firefox extension: http://code.google.com/p/crashme/ :)
<micahg> heh, I"ll have to remember that :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ted pointed me to it for testing the crash reporting ;)
<chrisccoulson> you can even pick how you want to crash!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: makes sense :)
<chrisccoulson> it seems we're sending empty crash reports :/
<bcurtiswx> is there a reason libgirepository1.0-0 is still not allowed to be installed?
<ajmitch> because it's superseded by libgirepository1.0-1? Any package that still depends on the older libgirepository should be rebuilt
<bcurtiswx> ajmitch: OK, so we just have to wait for all of them to be rebuilt?
<ajmitch> what packages are there that still depend on it?
<bcurtiswx> ajmitch: hmm, how to find that out?
<chrisccoulson> epiphany, gjs and seed
<ajmitch> chrisccoulson: apt-cache rdepends didn't show them
<bcurtiswx> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<bcurtiswx> whoops wrong thing.. lol
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, shows them here
 * bcurtiswx is getting used to irsii
<micahg> I can rebuild gjs tonight if it'll help something
<bcurtiswx> apt-cache rdepends libgirepository1.0-0
<bcurtiswx> right?
<ajmitch> chrisccoulson: I'd done apt-get update a few minutes ago - epiphany was upload for a rebuild nearly 2 weeks ago
<ajmitch> bcurtiswx: right, and the output will include packages that conflict/replace it as well
<rickspencer3> RAOF, good morning
<bcurtiswx> i list gir1.0-everything-1.0
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not sure why it still shows it here then
<micahg> gjs I uploaded < 2 weeks ago
 * ajmitch is only checking on amd64
 * bcurtiswx is on amd64 as well
<rickspencer3> good morning robert_ancell
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-24
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hey
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Good morning.
<Viper550> So, you guys are shipping Banshee?
<micahg> Viper550: not default
<Viper550> oh, netbook version only?
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> idk about netbook
<micahg> Viper550: it's in the archive
<micahg> not shipped for netbook by default either
<micahg> rhythmbox is the default for gnome
<ajmitch> micahg: from what I've seen in the MIR bug for banshee, it is/was planned to have it as default for UNE
<micahg> ajmitch: oh, right...
<micahg> I forgot about that bug...I hope they get it in soon, ,beta freeze if thursday :)
<micahg> ajmitch: I just pulled the netbook-meta package to check...not there yet
<ajmitch> not yet, they're cutting it close :)
<rickspencer3> Viper550, ajmitch, micahg, I'm 99% certain that didrocks intends to ship banshee by default in UNE
<rickspencer3> I'm a bit surprised it's not in yet
<Viper550> don't we hate novell
<micahg> Viper550: no, AFAIK, we don't do that
<rickspencer3> Viper550, nope ... they do some nice work, and they are nice people
<ajmitch> rickspencer3: so am I, but the bug isn't approved yet & lists some issues on ARM, so here's hoping it gets resolved soon
<rickspencer3> ajmitch, ditto
<rickspencer3> but with didrocks on vacation ... not sure who's going to take it forward
<rickspencer3> maybe seb128 can look into it tomorrow ;)
<ajmitch> asac has been active on the bug
<rickspencer3> ah
 * ajmitch saw it due to being on the ubuntu-mono list :)
<ajmitch> new banshee-community-extensions should be uploaded to experimental soon from what I saw
<bcurtiswx> the close window option in evolution is greyed out.. why so?
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i don't want to close the program, i just want to close the window so evolution can sit in the indicator applet
<bcurtiswx> i'll go bug #ayatana
<robert_ancell> dobey, if you use IT_PROG_INTLTOOL should you remove AM_GNU_GETTEXT_VERSION and AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT from configure.ac?
<dobey> robert_ancell: you should be ok to remove them if you're using IT_PROG_INTLTOOL, yes
<robert_ancell> dobey, has that only occurred recently? (It appears most projects have both)
<dobey> robert_ancell: 2 years
<bcurtiswx> nite all
<^arky^> hi
<^arky^> Does XPI files automatically associated with firefox/mozilla in ubuntu
<^arky^> In the LTS it starts up with file-roller
<micahg> ^arky^: no
<micahg> as it should, it's a zip archive
<^arky^> micahg, perhaps we should associate with firefox in 'open with' so that it might not confuse the lay users ?
<micahg> ^arky^: nope, not appropriate, could also be for thunderbird, seamonkey
<micahg> ^arky^: the proper way is to install through the addons menu
<^arky^> ok micahg just a thought
<and471> well done vish :) http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2010/08/24/cleansweep-update/
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning
<and471> morning
<hyperair> would anyone have objections to sticking in a git snapshot of libgpod to maverick?
<micahg> hyperair: I know LucidFox was working with those packages
<hyperair> ooh, really?
<micahg> hyperair: at least trying to get them updated in Debian an expressed an interest in Ubuntu as well
<micahg> *and
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> i'll talk to her then. thanks
<seb128> hey
<bilalakhtar> hi seb128
<seb128> hey bilalakhtar
<ajmitch> morning seb128
<RAOF> Good morning seb128!
<seb128> hey ajmitch RAOF
<seb128> how is everybody doing?
<seb128> RAOF, the evo crash you reported is likely due to the change for appmenu-gtk you might want to uninstall it as a workaround
<RAOF> seb128: Eh.  It's not particularly frequent, and evo is good about crash-safety.
<seb128> ok
<RAOF> Man, X would be much more fun if hardware developers got their stuff together.
<RAOF> Then it would just be _our_ fault when X crashes :)
<seb128> RAOF, hehe
<RAOF> I mean, is it _so_ hard to provide 128 bytes of well formatted data in your monitor? :)
<pitti> RAOF: well -- it's 2^1024 - 1 ways to get it wrong, and only one to get it right; I'd rather bet in the lottery
<RAOF> pitti: The space of correct EDIDs is significantly larger than 1 :P
<pitti> still, not much better..
<pitti> $ python -c 'print len(str(2**1024))'
<pitti> 309
<pitti> that's a damn large number
<bilalakhtar> Pici: around?
<hyperair> micahg: turns out she was working on gtkpod, not libgpod.
<bilalakhtar> Pici: sorry, tab fail
<bilalakhtar> pitti: Around?
<pitti> hello bilalakhtar, good morning
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour monsieur!
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks! and you?
<seb128> I'm great thanks
<bilalakhtar> pitti: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/ubuntu/maverick/jockey/fix-600804/+merge/33402
<pitti> bilalakhtar: I saw the MP, thanks! will have a look ASAP
<bilalakhtar> thanks pitti
<huats> morning
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<asac> mvo: master
<asac> !!
<asac> seb128: so banshee is all fine imo  ... wasnt sure about zeroconf though. do we really need that in main/by default for banshee?
<mvo> hey asac
<asac> hi mvo !!
<asac> mvo: do you have time for a chat in a bit ;)?
<asac> mvo: just ping me when you have 10 minutes about something cool ;)
 * asac gets some coffee
<mpt> Good morning mvo
<seb128> huats, do you plan to fix your pywebkitgtk update to build?
<huats> seb128, it is plan today
<seb128> asac, hey, thanks for the review, not sure about zeroconf I prefer to let some of the banshee guys there comment about it
<huats> seb128, sorry I was away for a few days, and I couldn't approach my computer without getting a very very dark look from my girlfriend :)
<seb128> lol
 * huats is a poor little man :)
<asac> seb128: ok. when is didrocks coming back from laggery?
<seb128> asac, next week
<asac> ok lets move all to main then to not breach beta freeze
<asac> seb128: do you know if "boo" is avoiable?
<asac> i would prefer to not get a new compiler/interpreter in the archive ;)
<seb128> dunno no, I don't even know what that is
<asac> "python-like language and compiler for the CLI
<asac> "
<RAOF> Boo and zeroconf could both be split out if necessary.
<asac> YAY
 * asac goes and asks for htat
<seb128> congrats, you just signed for extra work
<seb128> ;-)
<RAOF> Boo is for the Boo scripting plugin, and zeroconf is for the DAAP sharing plugin; neither is critical and I'm pretty sure that Banshee will load without them.
<seb128> I can see users unhappy without daap sharing though
<asac> ok boo and mono-zeroconf tasks are incomplete
<asac> i will set bashee overall to incomplete to indicate the action
<seb128> well the tricky part is that those are build-depends
<seb128> not sure how you want to build banshee without those
<seb128> or we would need a second banshee copy in universe just to build those
<asac> seb128: some configure flag?
<asac> oh
<seb128> not very practical
<seb128> asac, well we can't drop daap support that way
<asac> i dont understand
<asac> why do you need a bashee copy in univeres?
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  Build-depends need to be closed under main.
<seb128> to build the daap support without promoting zeroconf
<seb128> since banshee will be in main build-depends need to be there
<asac> right. when i ask "can this be not done", i ask if it can be dropped from build depends
<seb128> only if we drop daap as well
<mvo> asac: time is always short, but for you I have time of course ;)
<mvo> mpt: good morning!
<asac> mvo: at 11 ?
<seb128> hey mvo
<asac> seb128: whats daap?
<asac> sounds like not needed ;)
<seb128> asac, lan music sharing
<mvo> mpt: I merged the visual-overhaul branch
<mvo> hey seb128
<asac> heh
<mvo> asac: 11 is fine
<seb128> asac, the things which make your rb or banshee list music from others at UDS
<RAOF> Banshee only has a client, not a DAAP server, but it's still pretty cool.
<asac> right. thats what i figured from zeroconf ...
<asac> wasnt sure thats really needed ;)
<asac> ok well ...
<RAOF> Slightly less cool when you can do the same thing with all your telepathy contacts, though ;)
<seb128> I'm not sure why they don't use avahi though
<asac> zeroconf is fine. and boo?
<asac> boo is what gives me most pain
<seb128> it's only scripting
<seb128> but I've no clue if scripts users want to use requires it
<seb128> I don't use banshee but I would say we don't really need it
<asac> heh
<RAOF> I'm unaware of any boo scripts for Banshee; I don't think anyone would notice if it wasn't there.
<RAOF> I don't think it's enabled by default, either.
<seb128> asac, ok, so let's drop that but keep zeroconf
<seb128> though I would like to know why they don't use avahi
<asac> thats fine if we can
<seb128> and if we could use avahi
<asac> seb128: i think zeroconf is avahi ... isnt it?
<seb128> avahi is in main though
<asac> seb128: a mono avahi?
<seb128> that's what rb uses for example
<asac> i assumed that mono-zeroconf is a wrapper for something avahish
<RAOF> It's a cross-platform mdns/avahi/bonjour implemenation, IIUC.
<seb128> hum, libavahi1.0-cil is in universe
<asac> ok so a multi pack ;)
<asac> right
<asac> hmm
<asac> changelog mentioned libavahi-cil
<asac> and mono-zeroconf isnt mentioned at all ;)
<asac> apparently was sneaked in
<asac> guess they moved away from libavahi-cil
<asac> hmm
<asac> libavahi-cil has no rdepends
<asac> guess that package doesnt exist?
<seb128> libavahi1.0-cil
<seb128> it's called
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<seb128> libavahi1.0-cil seems to be mono bindings for libavahi
<asac> hmm
<seb128> where mono-zeroconf seems a complete zeroconf implementation
<asac> libavahi1.0-cil is in universe
<asac> yeah
<seb128> I would prefer to maintain the bindings
<seb128> they are only bindings over a lib we ship
<seb128> where the zeroconf one is new code
<seb128> but I'm not sure why they changed etc
<asac> guess because of "all mono is cleaner" ;)
<mpt> mvo, I saw. :-) Are you looking at the other merge proposals today?
<mvo> mpt: yes
<mpt> great
<mpt> mvo, r1036 doesn't start up for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/482815/
<^arky^> mvo: r1036 same problem http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/482816/
<hyperair> seb128, RAOF: if boo or daap are a problem, they can be split off into different packages.
<seb128> daap seems it's not so much
<RAOF> hyperair: And still be built?
<hyperair> RAOF: yes, why not?
<RAOF> hyperair: Because all of banshee's build-depends will need to be in main, too.
<hyperair> RAOF: oh.
<RAOF> Yeah.  That's what I forgot initially :)
<hyperair> so what's wrong with, say, putting boo in main?
<RAOF> Nothing, but it means boo will need a MIR.
<seb128> <asac> i would prefer to not get a new compiler/interpreter in the archive ;)
<hyperair> hmm
<seb128> was the issue
<hyperair> what's the reason behind it?
<seb128> seems extra code to main for no strong reason
<seb128> lot to do already and not enough people to do it
<seb128> so we try to not keep adding extra sourcecode we need to maintain when there is no need for it
<hyperair> i see.
<RAOF> Whoops!  7:30 makes it time to stop.
<seb128> RAOF, have fun
<mvo> seb128: is x-gnome-autorestart=true supposed to work? I added it to polkit gnome and it does not seem to work
<seb128> X-GNOME-AutoRestart=true
<seb128> it is
<seb128> and yes
<seb128> but your code needs to register to the session I think
<seb128> which polkit-gnome might not do
<mvo> seb128: aha, ok
<asac> mvo: one more question ;) ... is the env reset for maintainer scripts?
<asac> e.g. if i do export TEST=1
<asac> apt-get install something
<asac> will the postinst etc. see the env?
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> dpm, question for you, do I need to do anything after uploading a package which start generating a translation template?
<seb128> dpm, like pinging you to get it approved or something
<mvo> seb128: hm, are you sure about X-GNOME-AutoRestart? I just looked into the registryd source and it seems to do manually register. if I killall gnome-settings-daemon it does not come back for me. does that work for you?
<dpm> seb128, no, in principle you don't need to do anything, I look at the queue from time to time. However, if you ping me it's best, as I can approve it straight away (it's a one minute job)
<mvo> asac: that will work as root, but sudo will clean most of the environment
<seb128> dpm, ok, thanks, I will upload unity places with translations
<seb128> mvo, sure about what?
<asac> mvo: yeah. but i invoke apt on my own ... so i can do sudo TEST=1 apt-get install blah blah
<seb128> mvo, it works to restart nautilus
<mvo> seb128: about restarting
<asac> thanks mvo
<mvo> seb128: maybe not because of the key, but because nautilus does some manual work to register with the session?
<seb128> mvo, I would be surprised, we used to change the key to false to workaround a bug in nautilus and that made the autostart stop
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ I think you know that code better than me, any clue?
<seb128> mvo, you can run gnome-session --debug and see what it writes
<mvo> seb128: I did and no trace of autorestart
<seb128> weird
<seb128> vuntz, ^ ;-)
<mvo> maybe I do something wrong :)
<seb128> well it works there for gnome-panel and nautilus
<mvo> but I would love to get confirmation if x-gnome-autorestart is implmented
<seb128> it is
<seb128> I didn't check if it didn't get broken in maverick
<mvo> seb128: ok, then I dig some more, its probably me doing something wrong then
<seb128> but I would be surprised since gnome-session didn't change
<seb128> I've been tweaking the autorestart key to debug nautilus in lucid
<seb128> without that nautilus --quit doesn't work
<seb128> ie nautilus is respawned
<chrisccoulson> yeah, X-GNOME-Autorestart should still work AFAICT, but you need to be registered with gnome-session for it to work
<seb128> turning the key to false was working, it stopped respawning
<mvo> chrisccoulson: aha, ok. so dbus registration and it will be fine? I will try that
<chrisccoulson> mvo - yeah, that should work
<dpm> seb128, ok, I'll keep an eye on the queue today and I'll approve unity places
<seb128> dpm, I will ping you when they will have built
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<dpm> cool, thank you seb128
<seb128> dpm, thank *you* ;-)
<dpm> hahaha we can go on with this forever :)
<seb128> ;-)
<kiwinote> devildante: hi!
<devildante> kiwinote: hi :)
<kiwinote> devildante: I'm working on your branch atm, so if you don't push anything new that would be great ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: np, I won't touch it ;)
<kiwinote> devildante: I did make a list of all addons yesterday, and there were some interesting things I found
<kiwinote> devildante: sometimes an addon is listed twice (ie recommended and suggested). I have a fix for this.
<seb128> mvo, do you know how the "create new archive extras.ubuntu.com" work items are going?
<kiwinote> devildante: also sometimes randompkg-dev sees randompkg as an addon when it should be the other way around..
<devildante> kiwinote: Can you fix that?
<kiwinote> not within the given approach
<mvo> seb128: its a IS item, no idea about the status
<seb128> mvo, ok, thanks
<mvo> seb128, chrisccoulson: when registering, it works :)
<mvo> (the auto-restart)
<seb128> mvo, see ;-)
<kiwinote> devildante: but I'll do some experimenting with other approaches later on
<mvo> seb128: do you mind if I upload a new polkit-agent with restart enabled?
<seb128> mvo, go for it
<mvo> seb128: propbably worth forwarding to upstream as well
<seb128> mvo, thanks for fixing that
<seb128> yes that would be nice
<seb128> lunch time
<seb128> bbl
<devildante> kiwinote: okay :)
<kiwinote> devildante: I just needed to fix some things first so I don't need to wait 40minutes to get a list of all addons for all pkgs ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: I added restart support to the polkit agent, so the apporach where we start it outselfs should be no longer needed (it seems like a better way as all apps will benefit this way)
<kiwinote> mvo: ah great, hadn't realised that was possible. Indeed a better approach!
<kiwinote> mvo: re your comment using fixed width. Do you know of a better way to deal with this?
<mvo> kiwinote: I thought about it for a little bit, but its tricky, as the widget requires knowledge outside of the widget. maybe having a table of the info is the right approach and then going over it and setting the size after the packageinfo widgets are set
<mvo> kiwinote: the restart was a little bit more tricky than I expected. but it should be there now :)
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, having a table was the old approach, but the addons branch needed to display a info line above the addons statusbar. I'll have a think about it after lunch.
 * kiwinote to lunch
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks!
<asac> seb128: pitti: ogra thinks he remembers that there were patent issues with zeroconf?
<asac> anyone knows anything about that?
<ogra> i'm not 100% sure, but i think that was one of the reasons why avahi was written instead of just using zeroconf
<asac> seb128: http://pastebin.com/XJhWrMcH .. that one +  a respin of the clutter rdepends is needed to get rid of not needed direct dependencies on the libgl-mesa
<asac> i dont think its many packages that would need a respin
<asac> i will try them all locally before ... just wanted to get your first input
<asac> apt-cache rdepends libclutter-1.0-0 | pastebinit
<asac> http://pastebin.com/SNFG1DKb
<mvo> seb128: I uploaded the new agent, kick me if anything is not/nolonger working. its not in a vcs afaics, so I just uploaded
 * mvo heads for lunch
<asac> seb128: would be fine with just respinning the rdepends needed for unity stack
<asac> seb128: let me know what i need to do to make you feel good about this ;)
<asac> mvo: hopefully last question for today: the apt-get --download-only thing. what does that do exactly? only downloads packages specified or also the not installed depends of those
<seb128> mvo, right, no vcs, thanks
<seb128> asac, can you use the patch system properly rather than patching the source? ;-)
<seb128> asac, I can clean that and do the rdepends
<mpt> mvo, I guess you're snowed under today, but if you could spare time to fix the launch problem <http://paste.ubuntu.com/482815/>, both ^arky^ and I would be unblocked in doing review and QA
<seb128> asac, can you get that change forwarded upstream as well?
<asac> seb128: the change is in the patchsystem ... i will change the name of the patch, yes.
<seb128> asac, right, it's in the patchsystem in the sense that the new source format put the random changes inline to a patch now
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> yeah. i never intended to not change it ;)
<asac> seb128: so what rdepends should i test rebuild? do you want me to put that in a ppa first?
<asac> i would hope its safe. if an rdepends fails because of that its missing a build dend on the mesa-glx ... clutter does not refer to any GL symbols in its headers at least
<asac> seb128: i wanted to go for mutter, clutk, unity, and champlain
<asac> to get a good test ... are those the important ones in our image?
<seb128> asac, libunity-misc
<asac> guess libclutter-gtk too
<asac> let me see
<seb128> asac, apt-cache rdepends --show-installed=yes libclutter-1.0-0
<asac> my system isn not a good install base to look at ;)
<asac> grr ... dch -i now always does binNMU for us in ubuntu
<asac> thats bogus ;)
<seb128> asac, the ones you listed and libunity-misc clutter-gtk-0.10
<seb128> gnome-games
<asac> anyway, whoever fixed the ALT key in gnome-terminal is my friend :-P
<asac> seb128: ok i will respin those locally. do you want me to put stuff in a ppa too?
<seb128> asac, no need
<asac> kk
<seb128> let me know how it goes and upstream the change
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> yep. i am waiting for my "confirmation" mail from the clutter bugzilla
<asac> kenvandine: in gwibber i see my own tweets/dents in notify bubbles. that can't be right ;)
<kenvandine> asac, yeah, we should hide those i think
<asac> kenvandine: do you have a bunch of crash reports in your inbox for gwibber-preferences?
<asac> kenvandine: i cannot open it ... it always crashes ;)
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> i don't
<asac> wonder if i have to submit this or if you have enough
<asac> hmm
<kenvandine> run it from a console
<asac> ok let me review the data
<kenvandine> gwibber-preferences
<asac> yeah
<asac> let me do that
<kenvandine> thx
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/482865/
<asac> cool paste comes with a new face ;)
<chrisccoulson> does pthread_cond_signal and pthread_cond_wait rely on signals to be working properly?
<chrisccoulson> ie, can i get it to work from a signal handler?
 * ogra wonders when asac used the pastebin the last time :)
<asac> yesterday?
<ogra> the new theme is there since last week i think
<asac> maybe my .css was aggressively cached ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> FF bug :P
<asac> i definitly used it yesterday and i cant have missed it
<asac> guess rather apache bug ;)
<asac> or setup bug rather
<chrisccoulson> ogra, FF has no bugs
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<ogra> you sound like the kernel guys if i try to convince tham that OO.o not starting must be a kernel bug :P
<asac> hehe
<chrisccoulson> it is a kernel bug isn't it? ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> or a video driver issue?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<kenvandine> asac, file a bug and go ahead and assign it to me
<ogra> chrisccoulson, definitely !
<kenvandine> i am heading to my son's school for a teacher conference... will be online in about an hour
 * kenvandine heads afk
<asac> kenvandine: am i important enough to target this for release ;)?
<asac> filing
<asac> kenvandine: bug 623335
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623335 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber-preferences always crashes on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623335
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<mvo> asac: hi, back from lunch. --download-only acts just like a normal instlal, but it does not install. so if there are missing dependencies it will download them
<mvo> mpt: thanks, I fix this now
<asac> mvo: cool. thats going in normal cache dir? i assume i can define a special download dir?
<mvo> mpt: the easiest workaround is to run "bzr-buildpackage" and install the deb, its because of the change of the naming (New applications -> What's new)
<mvo> asac: normal cache dir unless you use -o Dir::cache
<mvo> asac: normal cache dir unless you use -o Dir::cache::archives
<asac> oh ... good
<asac> cool
<mpt> mvo, bzr-buildpackage gives two test failures: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/482877/
<mvo> mpt: please try r1038, it should no longer crash on startup, I look at the test failures next
<mpt> mvo, yep, it now launches and says "34615 items available" but the main pane is empty :-)
<mpt> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/482884/
<mvo> mpt: weeh, thanks
<mpt> mvo, reported it as bug 623359
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623359 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Top-level "Get Software" screen is blank ('NoneType' object has no attribute 'draw') (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623359
<mpt> because I thought nzmm_ might be able to take it off your shoulders, but I think he's asleep now :-)
<mvo> mpt: I think easiest is if I just do a maverick upload :) with the current tree, should be in good state
<mpt> mvo, ok. How soon would that appear in the archive? A few hours?
<mvo> ~2h or so, yes
<mpt> great
<mpt> When that's ready I'll test the new payments stuff
<mvo> mpt: try trunk again (r1042) please
<mpt> mvo, thanks, that now shows me the departments. It still has no "What's New" or "Featured", but I guess that's because it's looking for categories that won't be installed on my system until the next software-center package, right?
<mpt> mvo, the software item screen now works as well.
<mvo> mpt: yes. once the new package is build it should have content again
<mpt> great
<mvo> mpt: but that should unblock you for now
<mpt> thank you
<mvo> mpt: yw
<mpt> vish, hi. :-) If/when the add-ons branch gets merged into Ubuntu Software Center, people will start discovering bugs that we don't know about yet, about things being presented as add-ons that shouldn't be (or things that should be and aren't).
<mpt> vish, it'll be like when USC 2.0 exposed a bunch of the less-used Menu Spec categories for the first time, and we discovered that a bunch of applications had inappropriate categories.
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks for fixing the label problem!
<mvo> good morning tremolux
<tremolux> 'morning mvoi
<tremolux> mvo  :)
<mpt> hi tremolux
<tremolux> hey mpt
<seb128> hey tremolux
<seb128> how are you?
<tremolux> hiya seb128,  I'm well, thanks!
<tremolux> seb128: enjoyed my holiday very much  :)
<tremolux> seb128: how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks, also updated against trunk now
<kiwinote> mvo: ah, wait, one more push actually
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks for the merge! I don't need the push I mentioned above now.
<mvo> kiwinote: ok, I updated to r1044 now, including a missing revision from you I think, could you please double check :) ?
<kiwinote> mvo: yep, that looks good :)
<mvo> thanks
<kiwinote> mvo: fyi r1044 were some changes that had been made to the PackageInfoTable in trunk which I adapted to the PackageInfo.
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, when I looked over the merge I nocited them, great that you ported it
<tedg> james_w, It seems that lp:ubuntu/nautilus is not up-to-date with archive, is there anything I can kick to make that update?
<james_w> tedg: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/nautilus.html
<james_w> that's the status
<james_w> and as you can see it was a victim of some operational problems
<james_w> I'll restart it now
<tedg> james_w, cool, thanks!
<tedg> james_w, So are all the source packages there?
<james_w> tedg: there are pages for any that have failed
<tedg> james_w, Ah, hmm, Inkscape too :)  http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/74e06a035ac179f29a87d79feba31ad2.html
<tedg> james_w, It seems I've offended the UDD server :)
<james_w> heh, that's a silly bug
<james_w> I'll fix that
<kenvandine> asac, can you please paste the results of this?
<kenvandine> for key in retweet_style urlshorter theme;do gconftool --get /apps/gwibber/preferences/$key;done
<vish> mpt: hi! yea, was wondering how we would handle those bugs..
<seb128> pedro_, don't untag the need retracing bugs
<vish> bugs/oopsies ;)
<rickspencer3> seb128, hey
<pedro_> seb128, roger that
<kenvandine> good morning rickspencer3
<seb128> rickspencer3, hello, how are you?
<rickspencer3> seb128, doing well
<mpt> vish, at a code level, these would be purely one-line packaging fixes: changing values of Recommends:, Suggests:, and Enhances: fields. So they're like the bad-description bugs, but easier to fix.
<rickspencer3> seb128, I have a topic for the team meeting
 * rickspencer3 adds to wiki
<seb128> rickspencer3, sure
<seb128> rickspencer3, do you join us for the meeting today?
<seb128> or do you just have a topic but can't join?
<vish> mpt: yeah, do we try to tag them to make sure we have a list?
<rickspencer3> seb128, can I join, but you run?
<seb128> pedro_, sorry that was a bit short I got sidetracker, I was going to say that the retracer will eventually pick up and untag those anyway
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<mpt> vish, would the existing "metadata" tag be ok for you?
<seb128> rickspencer3, you're welcome
<seb128> mpt, what do you want to tag this way?
<rickspencer3> seb128, someone mentioned last night that Banshee was held up in it's MIR
<seb128> rickspencer3, it has been cleared up by asac today
<rickspencer3> is it still the plan to do Banshee on UNE, and RB on Desktop for Maverick?
<mpt> seb128, bug reports about packages that have inappropriate values for Recommends:, Suggests:, or Enhances:.
<vish> mpt: yeah sounds good, but maybe we have to reevaluate depending on the number of bugs we start getting for those.
<ogra> rickspencer3, does that mean RB stays supported ? banshee doesnt work on arm
<seb128> mpt, can I suggest using another tag? that one could be any data, descriptions, etc
<seb128> ogra, we will support rb the same way yes
<ogra> cool
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes, though I'm starting being unsure about banshee on UNE this cycle
<seb128> they screwed
<ogra> i think we'll stay with RB on arm then :)
<rickspencer3> ug
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok, well, whatever is correct
<seb128> rickspencer3, they still didn't land an update not using hal
<rickspencer3> urk
<seb128> we can't bring back hal to the default install for it
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<kenvandine> seb128, they didn't?  waiting for a release?
<rickspencer3> seb128, I guess we should probably send out some kind of app selection update
<seb128> they are weeks after freeze and didrocks in away so can't work on that
<mpt> seb128, sure, if that would help you. They're all of the class of "simple fixes that make things easier to understand in Ubuntu Software Center"
<rickspencer3> no chromium in main, no Banshee on UNE
 * rickspencer3 adds to agenda
<seb128> rickspencer3, I still think we should try to get banshee in UNE, I will sort that with didrocks next week
<rickspencer3> seb128, ack
<seb128> mpt, like control-tweaking
<seb128> mpt, or control-file-tweaking
<seb128> mpt, just to avoid random users abusing the tag for random datas changes in other situations
<tedg> james_w, Cool, I was able to get the updated nautilus, thanks!
<mpt> vish, do you know of anyone abusing the tag so far?
<seb128> mpt, it's just that the tag is not self explaining
<vish> mpt: i had noticed a few metadata bugs and i did untag them, let me see if i can find them
<mvo> seb128: so what does it take to make the policykit dialog not time out ?
<seb128> could be about anything
<seb128> mvo, dunno, ask chrisccoulson or pitti or james_w I guess
<seb128> mvo, I never hacked on that but they did
<mvo> seb128: ok, thanks
<mvo> chrisccoulson: help! what does it take to stop the policykit auth dialog from getting dbus timeouts if the user takes more than 3sec to enter the password?
<mpt> seb128, ok, we'll have a new tag for Recommends/Suggests/Enhances, and the existing tag for everything else
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<chrisccoulson> mvo - good question, i can take a look though. it's been a while since i looked at it ;)
<seb128> brb update testing
<chrisccoulson> once my laptop stops being slow :/
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: Surely laptop being slow is the best time to test something timing out ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: sorry to add work to your plate, but its pretty important for s-c and update-manger
<mvo> chrisccoulson: do you want a bugreport?
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, unfortunately, it's so slow that i can barely do anything with it ;)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - sure
<chrisccoulson> i could do with looking at something other than breakpad ;)
<mvo> the mozilla thing?
<micahg> hyperair: mail to pkg-multimedia mentioned both, but ok, good to know
<james_w> mvo: dbus allows unlimited timeouts now
<james_w> so changing the dbus requests to specify that should be enough I would think
<vish> mpt: Bug #480988 might be a remaining overzealous metadata tag.. most of those i had fixed. this one i was still contemplating if it is really a 'video editor" :s
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 480988 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Blender is not listed when searching for a video editor (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480988
<james_w> of course it hasn't proved itself to be the most robust thing, so some people will be left waiting forever
<vish> mpt: but yeah, as seb128 mentions metadata might be too much of a mixedbag once we start getting to many bugs to really differentiate/work on the bugs
<chrisccoulson_> ok, i have to use my desktop whilst firefox is linking :/
<vish> ' metadata '
<mpt> ok
<asac> seb128: rebuilt everything. clutk needed a fix. the rest worked fine. attached clutter debdiff to the bug and clutk too. maybe check: bug 623376
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623376 in clutter-1.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "all redepends unnecessary link directly against mesa-glx because of -lGL in .pc files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623376
<asac> upstreaming the main clutter patch now
<seb128> asac, ok thanks
<asac> let me try unity ;)
<seb128> asac, I've some others things on my todolist but I can do those changes a bit later, or do you want to?
<asac> no clue if it worke before
<kenvandine> yuck... installing build deps for gnome-power
<kenvandine> After this operation, 741MB of additional disk space will be used.
<asac> seb128: i can upload everything ... no problem
<kenvandine> all the texlive stuff
<asac> seb128: have to test now ... will be back in a bit
<seb128> asac, ok
<kenvandine> asac, can you please paste the results of this?
<kenvandine>  for key in retweet_style urlshorter theme;do gconftool --get /apps/gwibber/preferences/$key;done
<asac> kenvandine: yes
<asac> kenvandine:
<asac> No value set for `/apps/gwibber/preferences/retweet_style'
<asac> is.gd
<asac> gwilouche
<asac> thats all
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<and471> mvo, per https://code.launchpad.net/~apulido/software-center/mago_fix/+merge/25523 are we using mago for testing now?
<mvo> and471: that was a old merge that I did not never marked as "done"
<and471> mvo, as ok cool :)
<mvo> and471: I think we are doing fine with our current appraoch
<and471> mvo, good :)
<kenvandine>  for key in urlshorter theme;do gconftool --get-type /apps/gwibber/preferences/$key;done
<kenvandine> asac, ^^
<pitti> mvo: pk dialog timeout> erm, does it?
<mvo> pitti: it does for me, I'm debugging it currently, might be a issue with aptdaemon instead of the agent
<pitti> mvo: you mean the dialog times out, or aptdaemon gets a dbus timeout from calling PK?
<asac> kenvandine: string
<asac> string
<mvo> pitti: the later
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> damn
<asac> my config busted? ;)
<pitti> mvo: ah
<mvo> pitti: which is odd, it passes a timeout of 300
<mvo> pitti: but it appears the default (25s) is used
<kenvandine> asac, well trying to figure that out... i can't repro it
<kenvandine> asac, and it is one of those keys
<kenvandine> but they should be all strings and your's are all valid
<pitti> mvo: which call do you pass that on?
<mvo> pitti: CheckAuthorization()
<pitti> mvo: in the daemon?
<pitti> mvo: clients don't need to talk to PK at all any more
<asac> kenvandine: it says: "list index out of range" still ;)
<kenvandine> yeah, which makes no sense :)
<kenvandine> it's not a list!
<mvo> pitti: yes, in the daemon
<pitti>             (is_auth, _, details) = self.polkit.CheckAuthorization(
<and471> mvo, mpt, what do you think of these the improve consistency of how we show ppas.  Current - http://imgur.com/UO85y.png   Proposed -  http://imgur.com/4dL6p.png   Alternate -  http://imgur.com/sKgH9.png
<pitti>                     ('unix-process', {'pid': dbus.UInt32(pid, variant_level=1),
<pitti>                         'start-time': dbus.UInt64(0, variant_level=1)}),
<pitti>                     privilege, {'': ''}, dbus.UInt32(1), '', timeout=600)
<pitti> mvo: hm, that's ^ what I use in jockey, and it works fine here
<and471> the > to
<mvo> pitti: odd, I keep looking
<mpt> hi and471
<and471> mpt, hey
<mpt> and471, oh, brilliant idea that second one
<mpt> and471, http://i.imgur.com/4dL6p.png I mean
<and471> mpt, well it is currently a mockup, but a pet peeve of mine so I can work on it if you want
<mpt> and471, that would be great. Keep in mind that Maverick UI Freeze is Thursday. :-)
<and471> :)
<and471> mpt, I don't think it should be too hard as SC already has most of the code
<kiwinote> and471: hey, really like it too :)
<and471> kiwinote, thanks
<kenvandine>  for key in urlshorter theme;do gconftool --unset /apps/gwibber/preferences/$key;done
<kiwinote> and471: perhaps you could have the source as an option inside the edit dialog or so, so that we show each channel only once?
<kenvandine> asac, can you try that? ^^
<kenvandine> actuall, first
<mpt> and471, mvo and I have briefly discussed the idea of a library for standard presentation of software items (icons, titles, summaries) across Ubuntu Software Center and Software Updater. Perhaps the same library could also handle standard presentation of software channels.
<and471> kiwinote, I was thinking about something like that, otherwise the source list gets far too big
<kenvandine> gconftool --dump /apps/gwibber > gwibber.save
<kenvandine> asac, ^^
<and471> mpt, sounds good :)
<and471> mpt, in that case should I work on this or not?
<mpt> and471, mvo could answer that question much better than I could.
<and471> k
<asac> kenvandine: and what with that?
<kenvandine> just a backup
<kenvandine> then run the --unset command
<kenvandine> and try gwibber-preferences again
<asac> kenvandine: you really want me to unset everything?
<kenvandine> no
<asac> good ;)
<kenvandine> just those two
<and471> mvo devildante, is there an easy way to run software-properties-gtk locally?
<kenvandine> for key in urlshorter theme;do gconftool --unset /apps/gwibber/preferences/$key;done
<and471> it keeps picking up the glade files in /usr/share
<asac> ok
<mvo> and471: iirc there is a --data-dir swithc, no?
<mvo> and471: if not, I can add one :)
<asac> kenvandine: ack. works
<asac> kenvandine: bad urlshortener? missing conf migration code?
<and471> mvo, software-properties-gtk: error: no such option: --data-dir :)
<kenvandine> ok... can you get me the piece of that file that has those two keys?
<and471> mvo, np I shall see if I can add one
<kenvandine> asac, shouldn't be either... those are both expected to be strings and i see no reason why that would fail even if they weren't valid
<kenvandine> as long as they are strings they should work
<asac> kenvandine: try on your own ;)
<asac> you know my values now
<kenvandine> asac, so i want to set mine with the exact same config you had so i can drop to a debugger and step through
<asac> so set and see ;)
<kenvandine> i did
<kenvandine> :)
<asac> i have to test something
<kenvandine> it worked
<asac> kenvandine: i can give you my config without passwords ;)
<kenvandine> ah, ok
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> thx!
<asac> one sec
<asac> i am back in 1h
<mvo> and471: thanks!
<devildante> and471, mvo: I had problems with that when coding on software-properties :p
 * mpt wonders why Synaptic still says the latest version of software-center is 2.1.10, when 2.1.11 was released a whole 80 minutes ago
<seb128> mpt, because the builders are busy and it didn't build yet
<seb128> mpt, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/2.1.11/+build/1932414
<asac> seb128: unity kind of works, but the thing in the middle with "Web" etc. doesnt have a logo
<seb128> and https://launchpad.net/builders
<asac> like there are big boxes with just grey stripes
<asac> maybe i am missing a icon set package?
<seb128> asac, right, that's how it's supposed to be
<seb128> asac, no, they are missing artwork
<asac> ok :)
<seb128> asac, ie known issue
<asac> where can i find my terminal?
<asac> last time i tried i was able to find it in places
<seb128> ctrl-alt-t
<asac> but now there is no places
<seb128> there is a bug fixed in trunk
 * asac chats from console
<mpt> seb128, oh, I didn't realize that something could show up on the source package page before it was actually built. Thanks :-)
<asac> seb128: for terminal? for broken places not searching for apps anymore?
<asac> bbib
<and471> mvo, so should I work on the ppa stuff in software-properties despite this library mpt spoke about?
<asac> back with unity ;) ... the left bar feels strange for me as a first time user
<asac> kind of sticks out on my left eye
<asac> distracts me ;)
<seb128> asac, the known bug fixed in trunk is about some softwares not being listed
<seb128> g-t being one of those
<asac> kk
 * asac stops talking and tries something :)
<mvo> and471: the libary will not materialize for 10.10, so if you want it in now and its not too hard just go ahead
<and471> mvo, ok
<and471> mvo, I shall put in two fixes for software-properties as well
<and471> mvo, using hbuttonboxes for the buttons in the notebook
<mvo> and471: cool, let me know when its ready
<and471> mvo, and making them 'proper' buttons so that images don't show when disabled
<and471> mvo, sure
<mpt> hi glatzor, thanks for the merge :-)
 * and471 needs to convince mvo to convert software-properties-gtk to gtk-builder...
<seb128> I think mvo doesn't need to be convinced
<seb128> he rather needs to get patches to review for that ;-)
<mvo> and471: there is even a branch for that, it should be trivial (unless glade does something bad during the convert)
<and471> seb128, hehe
<mvo> and471: a +1 from me for converting. if you switch SimpleGladeApp with SimpleGtkbuildApp it should be almost painless
<and471> mvo, 'should be' :)
<mvo> and471: famous last words ;)
<and471> hehe
<and471> mvo, in SoftwareProperties you have the function render_source which is common to gtk and kde. To change the appearance in gtk, therefore, you have to change the appearance in kde, is this okay?
<mvo> and471: I think it is
<mvo> and471: as long as kde keeps working ;)
<and471> mvo, hehe, I will need someone to tests that for me :)
<and471> *test
<mvo> and471: I can do that
<mvo> and471: you will just have to remind me :)
<and471> mvo, for the name of the ppa, am I going to have to nick channel.py from SC?
<mvo> and471: hm, can you get away with just using the channel origin and testing on "startswith("LP-PPA")"?
<and471> mvo, hmm, looks like the channels are stored in the xapian db,
<and471> mvo, I suppose I could
<kiwinote> devildante, (mvo): I've made a few changes to your branch (not 100% clean and tidy yet) which makes determining which pkgs are addons more than twice as fast. It also fixes many quirks in the lists it produces. Oh yeah, and it removes two fixme's ;)
<kiwinote> devildante: I have pushed the branch to lp:~kiwinote/software-center/addons
<and471> mvo, is aptsources.sourceslist in pyhton-apt?
<kiwinote> devildante: it is mainly just some fixing of what was there. To  obtain better addon lists we will however need to do a few things differently, but I'll need to experiment with that.
<mvo> and471: yes
<mvo> kiwinote: nice!
<mvo> kiwinote: I check it out after dinner, it is on my list for today
<rickspencer3> seb128, wendar is allison
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, it now only takes 20mins to compile a list of all addons rather than 40 ;) There are still a few things that need tidying up (including in the code I just pushed) though.
<rickspencer3> I thought we could quickly introduce her at the team meeting today
<mvo> kiwinote: ok :)
<and471> mvo, quickly before you go
<mvo> hello wendar
<mvo> and471: sure
<seb128> wendar, hey, welcome
<seb128> rickspencer3, great idea
<and471> mvo, could you tell me where I can find the python files for aptsources.sourceslist?
<kiwinote> devildante: if you happen to be around, you may like to update the branch with trunk ;)
<mvo> and471: they are part of python-apt
<mvo> and471: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptsources/sourceslist.py <- the installed one
<mvo> and471: and bzr get lp:python-apt should give you the current devel trunk
<and471> mvo, ah thanks. looking in wrong dir :)
<mvo> and471: no worries
<wendar> hi all, thanks rickspencer3 for inviting me
<kiwinote> devildante: actually, turned out that there was only one conflict, so I updated to trunk in rev949
<and471> mvo, you still here?
<and471> mvo, nevermind, see you tomorrow :)
<rickspencer3> wendar, seb128 is driving the meeting today
<rickspencer3> so, thanks to him ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> speaking of which it's meeting time
<rickspencer3> o/
<seb128> hey everybody
<kenvandine> hey
<seb128> welcome to our weekly meeting western edition ;-)
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-08-24
<Riddell> hi
<seb128> rickspencer3, chrisccoulson, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, pitti: hello
<rickspencer3> seb128, I think tkampeter is still on vacation
<tremolux> hey everybody
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<seb128> tremolux, welcome back from your holidays
<tremolux> seb128: thanks  :)
<tremolux> good to be back
<seb128> so it seems we have a special guest
<seb128> everybody welcome wendar who is joining the meeting to say hello
<Riddell> hi wendar
<kenvandine> hi wendar
<seb128> wendar, hey, do you want to quickly introduce yourself?
<wendar> Hi all
<chrisccoulson> hi wendar
<wendar> I'm Allison Randal, the new technical architect
<wendar> glad to be here
<rickspencer3> that means wendar gets to make all the decisions now
<seb128> welcome on board wendar ;-)
<rickspencer3> :)
<wendar> thanks!
<rickspencer3> j/k, of course
<rickspencer3> seriously ...
<seb128> waouh
<wendar> (all the decisions, hah!)
<seb128> oh, I though I could get holidays now
<seb128> not fair ;-)
<kenvandine> no holidays for seb128 :)
<rickspencer3> Technical Architect is about helping to "make the hole more than the sum of the parts"
<seb128> I think you mean "whole"?
<wendar> that too :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, we were sort of trying to raise there, not to dig :p
<bcurtiswx> Pun intended?
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, ok
<seb128> sorry, it has been a long week ;-)
<rickspencer3> awesome attention to detail
 * kenvandine notes it's tuesday...
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> in any case welcome to wendar, I'm sure we will enjoy working with her
<rickspencer3> maybe we should get to work before this gets too much worse?
<seb128> let's get moving
<seb128> indeed!
<kenvandine> welcome wendar, look forward to meeting you at UDS :)
<and471> seb128, rickspencer3, get first impression of a professional team XD
<and471> *great
<seb128> I don't think we have items from last week
<seb128> kenvandine, partner updates?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> starting with U1
<kenvandine> the desktop sso bits should be uploaded for the desktop
<kenvandine> but needs a server rollout to use them
<seb128> they were talking about api changes in the dbus interface yesterday
<seb128> do you know what's going with that?
<kenvandine> seems to have a couple things broken
<kenvandine> i got the impression that was in
<kenvandine> i'll confirm with josh
<seb128> there was no sso update for 5 days
<kenvandine> ok, i'll check
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> he said yesterday it was all in
<kenvandine> but didn't talk about the api change
<kenvandine> moving on
<kenvandine> evolution default U1 message will be english only for maverick, and get proper translations in natty
<seb128> not exactly
<kenvandine> oh?
<seb128> we will not have proper translations with langpacks
<kenvandine> you mean "not proper"
<seb128> dpm will organize translations in the wiki
<seb128> and we will get an update with inline translations for what we get
 * dpm gets on to that
<seb128> yes sorry
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> "no proper"
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> moving on to DX
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<kenvandine> appmenu updates with desktop menu support and keyboard accelerators
<kenvandine> hopefully this week
<kenvandine> jcastro, ^^ :)
<kenvandine> # indicator-me - adding indicator of which accounts you will be posting too
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that seems a feature to me
<kenvandine> seb128, you OK'd that yesterday :)
<seb128> I was going to say "make sure you have a ffe bug"
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> but in principle it should be ok
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> # indicator-sound - UI polishing and mris2 tweaks for spec changes
<dpm> seb128, no worries. I'll create the wiki page tomorrow, Matt Griffin sent me the final text already
<kenvandine> and unity updates as well
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<kenvandine> i think that is it for DX
<seb128> didrocks if you read me, come back! ;-)
<seb128> we miss you ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<asac> lol
<seb128> does anybody has questions or comments on the dx updates?
<seb128> asac, I'm just saying that because I got the unity updates to do while he's not there
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> but we miss him as well ;-)
<seb128> ok, seems no comment or questions
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<pitti> kenvandine: is there any hope for the nautilus ribbon?
<pitti> (for u1)
<seb128> oh, one question
<seb128> pitti, it's only in the xdg dirs now
<seb128> which is only like 6 directories
<pitti> *phew*
<seb128> I guess it's an ok compromise
<pitti> it still shouldn't be in "Videos", but at least that's much beter now
<seb128> pitti, well that's an xdg dir
<pitti> if you actually start syncing your 200 GB videos, you aren't going to have a functional internet connection in the next 3 months..
<seb128> ie music, photos, videos, documents, etc
<seb128> that's a valid point, maybe open a bug about it?
<pitti> no chance for simply having a button in the toolbar?
<seb128> I would like that as well
<pitti> seb128: I mentioned that very prominently in the existing one, but I can also create another one if you think it'd be helpful?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ can you check specifically with them?
<kenvandine> i'll check
<kenvandine> but not optimistic :/
<seb128> pitti, well for the "video should be out of the dirs having the banner"
<seb128> I would like to keep the current one about the banner itself
<seb128> not start discussing there which folder should be handled differently
<pitti> seb128: WFM
<seb128> thanks
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, who "owns" this decision
<kenvandine> john leah i think
<rickspencer3> don't forget that we can revert a change if we think it's truly damaging
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> but feature freeze is soon
<kenvandine> well the having the banner there or not...
 * rickspencer3 goes to talk to john leah
<kenvandine> it's past
<rickspencer3> I meant "Visual Freeze" sorry
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> rickspencer3, kenvandine: thanks
<seb128> let's follow up on that after meeting and move on
<seb128> Riddell, hey
<seb128> Riddell, kubuntu update?
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell>  - some ubiquity changes done but not the change of control flow needed for maverick, evan is looking at it now, not much time if we get stuck on this
<Riddell>  - kdebindings has a patch which fixes pykde issue but smoke does not comile, will look at building package without smoke on arm
<Riddell>  - milestoned bugs tagged kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
<Riddell>   - 3 milestoned bugs currently, none critical (I expect this to rise after beta)
<Riddell>  - lots of upgrade testing needing doing
<Riddell>  - ubuntuone-kde FFe expected before beta
<Riddell>  - Translations QA day held, no major problems but some more bits to check/clear up here
<Riddell>  - FFe expected for new Amarok version after beta, and mpris2 support from agateau
<seb128> Riddell, do you have any estimation of how much work the ubiquity design change will require?
<seb128> Riddell, is evan going to do the work or just helping there?
<Riddell> it's mostly the fiddly stuff about when debconf gets run and the install stuff, evan says he's looking at it and he knows it better than I do so hopefully he'll get it sorted
<Riddell> but he's got other bugs to do as well before the freeze so it's not certain
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's see how it goes
<seb128> does anybody has comments or questions about Kubuntu?
<seb128> ok, seems not
<seb128> thanks Riddell
<seb128> we don't have didrocks for the UNE update but I can do a quick status update there
<seb128> unity got updated with a load of bugfixes last week
<seb128> they are still working on the touch changes though so that didn't late yet
<seb128> it should be ready for thursday this week
<seb128> after that the unity team should be full speed on fixing issues
<seb128> ok
<seb128> does anybody has questions about UNE?
<seb128> (we will discuss banshee by default in the app selection item in a bit)
<seb128> ok, let's move on
<seb128> tremolux, hey, welcome back
<seb128> tremolux, software-center update?
<tremolux> hiya  \o
<tremolux> yep
<tremolux>    
<tremolux> Buy Something: Feature working end-to-end using staging server, small UI improvements still needed, plan is to go live with a limited test deployment by early next week
<tremolux> New Apps: Custom metadata and server-based icon support added, all features in place now, LP metadata publishing update done, running from PPA currently until extras.ubuntu.com is deployed
<tremolux> UI Enhancements: kiwinote's apt-url integration has been merged, a great feature and great work from kiwinote, many thanks!
<tremolux> General: Many awesome contributions and continued excellent work these weeks from our community USC teammates; many thanks to kiwinote, and471, nzmm, devildante!
<seb128> ok
<kiwinote> probably worth pointing out that s-c now handles deb file installation instead of gdebi by way of major-ish changes
<tremolux> lots of details, any questions?
<tremolux> kiwinote: indeed
<seb128> tremolux, the extras.ubuntu.com, any news about it?
<seb128> we have work items assigned to i.s
<tremolux> seb128: I have not checked since I returned, I will check today
<seb128> who is tracking those?
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> those items are beta ones, it's getting late
<tremolux> that change will be under the covers are fairly straightforward to make, once the archive is in place (that's the good news)
<tremolux> seb128: agreed, I'll get the status on it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> status update
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.10-beta.html
<seb128> we are behind for beta
<seb128> but most remaining items are infrastructe, bug tracking or documentation
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team.html is on shape
<pitti> chances are that I won't get to doing the apport/gpu one; too much other stuff to do, I'm afraid
<seb128> I'm going to do a quick round or remaining items
<seb128> let's start with pitti since he mentioned his remaining item
<seb128> pitti, is that something the x guys are counting on?
<pitti> this one sounds rather complex, and I'm not very familiar with the freeze handling
<seb128> pitti, it seems an improvement in the bug reporting flow but I'm not sure how much they need it
<pitti> seb128: I don't think so; it'd give us better bug reports, but it's not a dependency of something else, I think
<pitti> RAOF would know, of course
<seb128> we have lived without it before we can do another cycle without it
<seb128> pitti, can you check with raof what he wants to do and change the target as appropriate?
<seb128> it can as well be next cycle now I guess
<pitti> seb128: yep, can do
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> I'll talk to him tomorrow morning
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hey
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you have 2 remaining items
<seb128> pyxpcom
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that ones pretty easy now
<seb128> what are the news about this one?
<chrisccoulson> debian has it packaged, although the packaging is mostly incompatible with our xulrunner packaging in ubuntu
<seb128> is it required for other things? how much work would it be to package?
<seb128> do you still plan to land it in maverick?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure whether we want it really. it's pretty much unmaintained upstream, and we are going to start transitioning to xul2.0 pretty much as soon as natty opens
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> so, it will probably end up disappearing again after 1 cycle ;)
<seb128> can you just drop it from the tracking and set as postponed?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> what about the other one? firefox translations?
<chrisccoulson> i suppose that one should be quite an easy one to do, i just need to find the right person to ask
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that doesn't need any change to ubuntu so you still have some time for it until next week
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks
<seb128> the IS items have been mentioned before
<seb128> I've moved didrocks's oneconf item to maverick but oneconf will be for next cycle now
<seb128> I will check that with didrocks when he's back
<seb128> tremolux, hey again
<chrisccoulson> i still need IS to do something for me too ;)
<seb128> tremolux, you still have one item for quickly integration
<tremolux> yes, I have one item to add new-apps metadata support into quickly
<tremolux> it should not be difficult to do, but I would need didrocks to coordinate of course
<seb128> tremolux, I guess there is no hard requirement to get that for beta since quickly is not in the default installation
<rickspencer3> tremolux, maybe mterry would pick that up for you?
<seb128> tremolux, should we move that back to maverick rather than beta now?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: sure, that'd be very cool
<tremolux> seb128: ok, I'll do that
<seb128> thanks
<rickspencer3> tremolux, will you ask him please?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: sure will
<rickspencer3> thanks man
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> kenvandine, hey again
<tremolux> sure, thanks guys
<kenvandine> hey
<seb128> kenvandine, you have one item about desktopcouch, is that new?
<kenvandine> account sync?
<seb128> yeah, I somewhat didn't notice it last week when reviewing the list
<kenvandine> sort of... that is syncing accounts for gwibber with desktopcouch
<seb128> is that to get account syncing back in gwibber?
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> how is that one going?
<rickspencer3> look, it's mterry ^
 * rickspencer3 applauds
<seb128> hey mterry!
<kenvandine> barely... i started working on it last week and found a ton of gwibber bugs with keyring handling
<kenvandine> got them all fixed by friday night though
<kenvandine> i need to get back to it
 * mterry waves
<kenvandine> once i get the oauth/twitter thing worked out
<seb128> hum
<kenvandine> hey mterry
<mterry> Hi, teammates!  :)
<seb128> it's getting late in the cycle
<kenvandine> i know...
<seb128> when is the timeframe for the twitter changes?
<rickspencer3> mterry, don't get me in trouble with your current manager!
<kenvandine> twitter/oauth has to be fixed by the 31st
<seb128> urg
<kenvandine> getting turned off :/
<seb128> timing is nice making your life easy
<mterry> rickspencer3, you know this is logged, right?  :)
<seb128> nice -> not
<rickspencer3> ooops
<kenvandine> yeah... i know!
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, good luck then with those, let me know if you need help
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
 * pitti ^5s mterry
<mterry> :)
<seb128> ok, other remaining items are X ones, will be for the eastern meeting
<seb128> I've moved the wayland spec from beta to maverick and idem with the gpu hang one
<seb128> since those are ppa work and bug triage
<seb128> ok
<seb128> any comment on the status update before we move to the next itme?
<seb128> ok, seems not
<seb128> let's move on
<tremolux> just want to get in mine:  hey mterry!!   \o/
<seb128> rickspencer3, the app selection item is yours?
<seb128> rickspencer3, do you want to lead that part?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah
<rickspencer3> sorry, talking about the U1 thing on another channel
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> so, for app selection, I think that perhaps
<rickspencer3> we've slowly made some changes to our plans, as is normal
<seb128> do you want me to go over the choices?
<rickspencer3> however, I wonder if we've communicated them effectively
<rickspencer3> seb128, perhaps we could list out what was planned, and what actually happened for the next meeting?
<seb128> we did for the chromium one I think
<rickspencer3> and then send a summary
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I can do that
<rickspencer3> well, we said chromium would be in main, but now I'm not so sure
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<pitti> if there's a way we can avoid it, please let's
<seb128> right, we basically decided to not go for chromium in main this cycle
<seb128> banshee is getting really late
<seb128> it's for UNE only but they still didn't land the udev port
<rickspencer3> so, my only point is that we've accrued some changes to plan, and I think some extra communication regarding those changes would be good
<pitti> (on that note, banshee was finally ported to udev \o/)
<seb128> so it's still not default
<pitti> seb128: oh, it's in trunk now
<jcastro> it's in trunk, it's just not in a release
<seb128> pitti, right, but no tarball before next week which is 3 weeks after ff
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> just sayin'
<pitti> don't misinterpret me as pushing for it :)
<seb128> it's the sort of change we would like to test early rather than late
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> it would be no for desktop at this stage but let's see for UNE next week when didrocks is back
<rickspencer3> I think sticking with a single player in both editions would be good
<rickspencer3> oops, did I say that?
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks for raising the item, I will do the status update
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, hehe ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes sir!
<rickspencer3> my next one is easy, while I have you all here
<seb128> rickspencer3, the review item is yours as well
<rickspencer3> we're supposed to have our goals in the HR system signed off by me by end of the week
<seb128> doh, I totally forgot about that
<rickspencer3> please do in today or tomorrow at the lastest and add goals
<rickspencer3> please budget 30-60 minutes MAX
<pitti> oh argh
<rickspencer3> since no one responded to my email, I assume there are no questions :)
<seb128> I've no clue what I want to do next cycle ;-)
<pitti>  * fix all bugs
<pitti>  * conquer the world
<kenvandine> hehe
<pitti>  * buy seb a beer
<pitti> is that enough?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> did we get an email about that? I know I saw it mentioned somewhere
<seb128> anyway will try to do that
<rickspencer3> pitti, perfect!
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm done, thanks
<seb128> thanks rickspencer3
<seb128> I think I'm done as well
<seb128> any other topic?
<kenvandine> one thing
<jcastro> I have a post-gavel announcement
<kenvandine> jcastro, go for it
 * kenvandine was filling in for jcastro
<kenvandine> :)
<jcastro> just some encouragement to participate in http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/
<jcastro> http://meta.ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/257/i-am-an-existing-ubuntu-community-member-how-does-stackexchange-work\
<jcastro> ^^ I even made a guide!
<jcastro> that's all I've got!
<Riddell> what is it?
<seb128> thanks jcastro
<seb128> kenvandine, ?
<jcastro> It's a place to answer people's questions about Ubuntu, it's in the 2nd link.
<kenvandine> seb128, nm...  jcastro had asked me to mention that
<kenvandine> but he is here :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> on a similar note vish asked if we could review pending sponsoring requests or hunderpapercut fixes this week
<seb128> ie to get the pending string changes, ui cleaning etc in before the freeze starts
<seb128> so if you have some time for that that would be appreciated
<seb128> that's all from me there
<seb128> thanks everybody!
<tremolux> thanks, good day all!
<asac> well done everyone. good meeting.
<pitti> currently doing the two jockey ones
<seb128> rickspencer3, did you get any update about the u1 nautilus integration?
<vish> thanks seb128 :)
<rickspencer3> seb128, working on it
<seb128> vish, yw
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> asac, ok... loading your gconf config doesn't break for me :/
<asac> thats insane ;)
<kenvandine> asac, mind loading that again and see if it still works?
<asac> well.
<asac> i am sure it has something to do with the proper passwords then
<asac> or someting got now reset ;)
<kenvandine> maybe
<asac> if you dont see it even after replacing my acconuts with yours, then let it go
<kenvandine> but that traceback was specifically binding to those 3 keys
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine is annoyed... hate bugs like that
<asac> kenvandine: i only got "two" string outputs
<asac> not three
<asac> but i think that for only had two keys
<kenvandine> yeah, the other just wasn't set
<asac> not sure if we checked the third
<asac> ah
<dpm> pitti, do you think you could enable the automatic uploading from ppa to archive for the maverick language packs? I think currently the deltas are being generated but not uploaded
<kenvandine> which is fine
<kenvandine> for me none of them were set
<pitti> dpm: done; sorry, should have done that a bit earlier
<dpm> no worries, I should have pinged you earlier as well :) Thanks!
<kenvandine> pitti, seb128: the U1 banner in nautilus will go away for maverick :)
<pitti> dpm: "0 14 * * 3,7" now (i. e. Wed and Sun), is that ok?
<pitti> kenvandine: wohoo
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> it will be postponed to natty
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<dpm> pitti, let me check the export schedule from LP, but that sounds about right
<kenvandine> we need it to be able to actually stop a current sync
<dpm> pitti, yeah, that's fine, it matches https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule with a day delay
<pitti> dpm: we allowed a day since at least back then when we discussed the schedule the last time, a full export would still take a day
<dpm> ah, right
<pitti> so a delta could take quite long as well
<asac> seb128: mutter does not build twice ;)
<asac> second time you want to build it the ltmain patch fails to unapply
<asac> seb128: i saw you also uploaded mutter with NMU version ... is that new policy or just dch bug you didnt spot?
<seb128> asac, I just screwed the number, I was pondering doing a ppa upload first
<asac> Riddell: is qt-qws stuck by "more discussion needed"?
<seb128> but I uploaded to maverick
<seb128> which turned to be ok
<asac> seb128: interesting. because whenever i do dch -i it now doesnt bump the  ubuntuX version, but appends .1
<asac> so i thought you have the same bug ;)
<pitti> asac: uh, not for me
<pitti> usually it appends/increases ubuntuX
<pitti> for Debian stuff I need to supply -U
<Riddell> asac: last I heard slangasek was going to look at getting it built from the normal qt sources, so I guess ask him
<asac> dch -i creates even a "non maintainer upload" changelog entry ;)
<asac> omg
<pitti> wow
<asac> so much wasted blood
<asac> ah i think i know why
<asac> my lsb-release is Linaro ;)
<pitti> hah
<asac> guess dch has "if ubuntu"
<pitti> yes indeed
<asac> ok that explains it
<dpm> seb128, unity-place-files accepted, it should be translatable in LP in a few minutes
<vish> pitti: thanks for the reviews :)
<seb128> dpm, thanks, there is the applications one as well that should be in the queue or will be rsn
<pitti> vish: you're welcome; gets high time for me to do, 2 days before UIF :)
<dpm> yeah, I'll keep an eye on it tomorrow
<vish> ;)
<vish> pitti: are you looking after policykit-gome too?
<pitti> vish: a bit, yes
<vish> pitti: Bug #411559  has a patch from robert_ancell , but we've overlooked it since Karmic..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 411559 in policykit-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Unfriendly message upon typing incorrect password (Policykit-GNOME/GDM/gnome-screensaver) (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411559
<vish> pitti: just a comment wrt to the patch, would be nice too.
<pitti> vish: will look at it after I'm done with jockey
<vish> pitti: awesome, thanks again ;)
<asac> seb128: ok found anohter bug in the "drop-in-replacement" mechanism. seems i can fix that  by a one line change of the .symbols files. doing another test rebuild of everything now
<asac> Riddell: i am sure i should have uploaded it rather than you
<asac> you could have poked it through then ;)
<seb128> asac, ok
<pitti> vish: ah, I guess I'll leave that to Robert; I'd much rather have that applied upstream first, but from my side I'm ok with it
<vish> pitti: ok, could just leave a comment about it? an ACK/maybe?  since the bug has a lot of debate from bigges there, but they seem to have debated and forgotten.. :D
<pitti> vish: done
<vish> ty..
<seb128> pitti, vish: I think he said he was waiting on upstream to comment
<vish> seb128: robert?  ok, will try pinging upstream on bgo too
<slomo_> seb128: hi, do you already have the latest pre-releases of gstreamer good/bad/ugly? and is there a deadline until when you need the final releases? if necessary i could do the releases this evening or tomorrow, otherwise i'll wait until tim is back to do them end of the week
<mvo> kiwinote: thinking about the search, we should integrate the gnome-codec-installer into s-c, should be pretty trivial by extending your search work and adding the stuff to the xapian index. well, not 10.10 material :)
<seb128> mvo, hey, still working?
<mvo> seb128: yes, but I will stop very soon, I have a headache. but still want to do a upload
<mvo> seb128: for the dbus timeout problem, turned out to be a issue on my side (aptdaemon). lalala ;)
<seb128> mvo, ok, one question for you, what do you think about oneconf?
<seb128> mvo, ahah, ok ;-)
<mvo> seb128: heh :) no didrocks listening ;)
<seb128> mvo, right, he's away
<seb128> mvo, context is on for maverick or not
<mvo> seb128: not sure, I like the idea a lot, but I did not had a chance to see it working yet
<seb128> it's getting really late to get testing, he will be only back next week
<mvo> seb128: ubuntuone has not been able to sync my databases yet
<seb128> I'm thinking to say no for this cycle I think
<seb128> but I want your opinion first, maybe you think it doesn't need lot of testing ;-)
<mvo> seb128: its a bit risky at this point, especially since I (and others) did not had a working sync yet
<seb128> no = no to have it installed by default
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so easy, no based on the fact that u1 is not working
<mvo> seb128: its a shame, it looks great and has the potential to be a killer feature
<seb128> rather on the fact that didrocks didn't do a nice job
<tremolux> mvo, seb128: I'm not sure it was at 100%, last time I tested it it still created a "placeholder" node I think for the other computer
<seb128> tremolux, oh, ok
<tremolux> but it sure seemed *very* close, and a really cool feature for sure
<seb128> ok, let's say it's there this cycle ready to be used
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I can't say much how well it works because of the u1 problems with the sync (that are there since ~4 weeks or so)
<seb128> it can be on by default next cycle
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ do you know wth is going on with u1 not syncing?
<mvo> we can encourage people to use it and get feedback
<tremolux> one caveat that last I tested was before my holiday, so I'm not sure if didrocks did more work afterwards
<mvo> the cool thing about it is that its unique, no windows/mac has anything like htis
<seb128> mvo, did you try to get your u1 issue tracked?
<seb128> ie did you open a bug or talk to anybody in their team?
<seb128> just being curious
<mvo> seb128: briefly, but TBH I did not try very hard
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mvo, I don't want to annoy you longer, it's getting late, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, no... been syncing very reliably for me
<kenvandine> seb128, my only real complaint is you can't stop a folder from being synced until it finishes
<mvo> seb128: cheers, my pleasure
<mvo> kenvandine: hm, it seems its a desktopcouch sync problem, the file stuff is fine afaict
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> can't say... i haven't really checked to see if my dc was synced
<mvo> ok, thanks. I was not really actively tracking it myself, need to check it again
<seb128> mvo, congrats on getting apt 0.8 out
<mvo> seb128: I just tried running desktopcouch-service manually and I keep getting 401, no idea what is wrong :/
<mvo> seb128: thanks, donkult is the man, really.
<mvo> seb128: but still great to have it out :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - did you figure out the PK timeout thing?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yeah, it turned out it was my bug (aptdaemon issue)
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<chrisccoulson> mvo - oh, ok ;)
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hey, how are you?
<irssita> seb128: hey there!
<mvo> chrisccoulson: its fixed now, I'm just preparing the upload
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<mvo> hey pitti
<mvo> pitti: good night
<seb128> irssita, hey naty
<seb128> irssita, how are you? got a new nickname?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i seem to remember you asking me at UDS about ways to stop firefox breaking during upgrades. is that something you're still interested in?
<seb128> irssita, you need some sso sponsoring don't you? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yes,
<irssita> seb128: no new nickename, but I'm at the university and the IRC port  and SSh port are filtered
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I'm fine thanks
<chrisccoulson> mvo - excellent :)
<seb128> irssita, oh ok
<pitti> hey irssita
<pitti> irssita: they filter ssh? darn
<mvo> irssita: hello
<irssita> so I'm ssh'ing thru the port 443 to another machine and using an irssi client
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you still plan to do the tomboy update or should I do it?
<irssita> hi mvo, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i chatted to evmar about similar issues with chromium too, and he's also interested in fixing this
<irssita> seb128: and yes, you read my mind :-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, if you can do it, please go ahead, I'm very busy with other things, but if not, let me know and I'll do it
<chrisccoulson> or at least he's interested in seeing it fixed ;)
<pitti> irssita: btw, udev with fixed keymaps is in lucid-proposed, so if you happen to have a minute for testing.. :)
<irssita> pitti: I'd love to! can I haz some instructions?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I will try to do it tomorrow, I will let you know if I don't though
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, if not, let me know and I'll find a minute for doing it
<irssita> seb128: besides the sponsoring, do you have any news regarding the MIR for mocker?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok thanks
<seb128> irssita, I'm not dealing with MIR, asac is
<rodrigo_> irssita, fixed the docstrings in https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/use-sso-in-u1-prefs/+merge/33523 , so please review again
<mvo> chrisccoulson: cool, when is a good time to discuss this? next uds? or before?
<seb128> irssita, did you give me the merge request url?
<seb128> irssita, I didn't see it
<chrisccoulson> mvo - we can discuss it again at UDS.
<mvo> irssita: I'm good, thaks :) uploaded a updated software-center already, so I need a updated sso client ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: great
<chrisccoulson> evmar explained to me why they don't see similar issues on other platforms, so there might be some approaches we can adopt to make the situation less painful ;)
<irssita> seb128: nopes I didn't, I thought your super powers would take car of that ;-)
<irssita> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-0.99.2/+merge/33546
<seb128> irssita, thanks
<irssita> rodrigo_: ack, I will as  soon as I can
<rodrigo_> irssita, ok, thanks
<micahg> seb128: do you remember if your mozjs patch for gnome-shell stopped it from liinking against gjs?
<seb128> I don't think they did
<seb128> they were just setting a ld_library_path I think
<micahg> :(
<micahg> k, I guess I have to rush my wrapper to fix the issue then
<micahg> in lucid, gnome-shell is linked against gjs which has an rpath to mozjs
<micahg> if i understand correctly (which I might not)
<pitti> irssita: remove the local workaround (/etc/udev/rules.d/95-keymap.rules or something), reboot, verify that it's broken; upgrade to udev in proposed, reboot, verify that it's working; then say so on bug 569815 (that was your's, right?)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569815 in udev (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "acer travelmate 4720 keymap (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569815
<pitti> irssita: or was it the Toshiba Satellite?
<chrisccoulson> if gnome-shell is already setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH, then we just need to fix gjs don't we?
<pitti> irssita: ah, sorry, bug 271706
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 271706 in gentoo (and 6 other projects) "Toshiba Satellite U300 volume wheel sticking (affects: 28) (dups: 3) (heat: 218)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271706
<seb128> irssita, why do you build-depends on python-mocker?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's not setting it...bug 623548
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623548 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "libmozjs.so No such file or directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623548
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, btw, you didn't merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/evolution/add-u1-email/+merge/33125 , any problem with it I should fix?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, the issue is the number of people pinging me and my tasklist, I've been trying to do it before the meeting earlier today and got bitten by you updating the bzr format there
<seb128> rodrigo_, I will upload in a bit or tomorrow
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, it was bzr I guess
<seb128> yes, you I had to bzr upgrade it
<rodrigo_> seb128, no problem then, do it when youcan, no hurry :)
<seb128> but it's taking a bit on non local locations
<seb128> not sure why you upgraded ;-)
<seb128> but bzr sucks for that
<seb128> it doesn't let you merge something if the format is not the same
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, I think it did it when I branched
<rodrigo_> seb128, kenvandine had a similar problem with couchdb-glib package branch some time ago, maybe he remembers how he fixed it
 * kenvandine thinks
<seb128> it's easy to fix
<seb128> bzr upgrade
<kenvandine> yeah... upgrade
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> bzr upgrade lp:...
<rodrigo_> ah :)
<seb128> but the upgrade lp:... is taking a while
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, don't want to give you more work, so just do it when you can :)
<seb128> and by the time it was done I had to run for the meeting
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's on my next items list
<seb128> so tonight or tomorrow for sure
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, thanks!
<seb128> I was trying to get the signature change as well
<seb128> but that's not easy
<seb128> the gconf key points to files on disk
<rodrigo_> we should get a dont-ping-seb128-day, so that he can complete his tasks list :)
<seb128> that's not really gettext translatable
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah
<seb128> I was pondering doing a small binary using gettext
<seb128> you can set the signature to be generated by a software
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, iirc, signatures can be a script
<seb128> chrisccoulson: don't forget to postpone your pyxpcom and some of the chromium work items
<seb128> they still show up on the maverick list
<seb128> slomo_, hey, sorry I forgot to reply to your ping I think
<seb128> I was away and did catch up with other things first
<seb128> slomo_, beta freeze is thursday so it would be nice to have the stable version by then
<seb128> thursday end of day
<seb128> slomo_, we can probably update between beta and stable other since the delta between the current version and the stable is probably low
<slomo_> seb128: yes, currently the difference between the pre-release and what is going to be released is the version number and a single two-line change. i don't expect anything else to change
<seb128> slomo_, ok so don't bother rolling the tarballs
<seb128> slomo_, we can update after beta
<seb128> slomo_, thanks for asking though
<slomo_> ok, i'll wait then :)
<irssita> pitti: yeah, it sucks. I need a friend to run ssh on the 443 which is the only open port :-)
<irssita> seb128: regarding the needs fixing, shall I remove the dep for now or wait for the MIR on mocker?
<seb128> irssita, you should reply to the question to start ;-)
<seb128> irssita, is it used in a way I didn't notice during the build?
<irssita> seb128: nopes, until we don't add the test suite run to the build is not used
<seb128> irssita, ok, so just drop the build-depends for now, otherwise it will not built until asac approves the mir bug
<irssita> seb128: question where? in the MIR? /me checks
<seb128> irssita, you can add the build-depends and the rules change to run the testsuite during build later on
<seb128> irssita, no, on IRC
<seb128> irssita, I was asking if the build-depends is useful
<seb128> irssita, you just replied
<irssita> seb128: oh sorry, I'm using irssi on a screen terminal, scrolling up is ugly
<irssita> seb128: so I missed the question. I'll submit the changes rght now
<irssita> seb128: fixed and pushed :-)
<seb128> irssita, thanks
<irssita> seb128: thank *you*
<seb128> irssita, you're welcome, merged now
<seb128> irssita, uploaded as well
<irssita> seb128: awesome, I can rest in peace now (?)
<irssita> seb128: speaking of which, how comw you're working soo late!
<seb128> it's not really late yet
<seb128> but yeah, it's over normal work hours
<seb128> time just before beta is sort of busy ;-)
<irssita> yeah, you tell me
 * irssita is gone
<irssita> see ya later!
<seb128> irssita, bye
<seb128> asac, I'm not sure I like your uploads ;-)
<seb128> asac, I will not argue a lot over it but do we really need to bump the build-depends to a version not required?
<seb128> rather than just waiting for the clutter update to built and published before doing those uploads
<asac> seb128: hmm. ok didn't know you solely use versions for tracking upstream requirements. from packaging point of we we want those versions to be at least there ;)
<asac> e.g. for maverick
<asac> with the side effect of not needing to wait
<asac> but ok
<seb128> asac, well I'm not actively working on most of those so your way is fine as well
<asac> good ;)
<seb128> it just that it usually breaks backports and other things for no reason
<asac> seb128: i added a ~
<asac> to allow backports
<seb128> well still those could build with clutter 1.2.1 maybe
<asac> ah
<seb128> but you bumped that to the current 1.2.n
<asac> right.
<seb128> in practice I doubt it makes any difference
<asac> most likely not
<asac> i think we need a one time "upload wait recipe" ;)
<asac> to avoid to do it in slow batches
<asac> anyway. the inner ring and unity is up. i can wait for the rest at least until its available
<seb128> like "upload clutter tonight and the other ones tomorrow morning so clutter had time to build" ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, work items updated now
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks ;-)
<seb128> I was about to go to bed
<seb128> 'night everybody
<chrisccoulson> 'night seb128!
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you should call it a day as well
<seb128> enough work ;-)
<seb128> thanks, 'night chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will do in a minute. just responding to some review comments first ;)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, RAOF, Easter Edition in 3 mins?
<rickspencer3> hmm, no TheMuso?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, can do
<RAOF> Totally.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-25
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-08-24
<rickspencer3> I didn't have time to pull out the irc logs :(
<rickspencer3> or update the wiki
<rickspencer3> hold on
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, i'm doing that now
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, too late
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, just beaten!  BTW, put a space before the <<BR>> because it screws up links that people post
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, feel free to fix that up ;)
<rickspencer3> nm, doing it
<rickspencer3> oh dang it
<RAOF> Right.  I caught much of that log care of getting highlighted about the apport item that looks like it'll slip.
<rickspencer3> wtf
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, looks like we both edited it, sorry, my bad
<rickspencer3> RAOF, what item?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, heh, ok, you fix it.  otherwise we'll delete it twice ;)
<RAOF> pitti's “pick up gpu hangs, turn on drm.debug, and ask users to submit next time” item.
<rickspencer3> so, no apport for gpus?
<RAOF> No _improvement_ on apport for gpus.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, well, that's rally too bad
<rickspencer3> RAOF, is the existing system at all useful?
<RAOF> Yes.
<rickspencer3> heading into Beta, they'll be lots of good bug reports
<RAOF> The current system is pretty kick arse.
<RAOF> Well, for intel.
<RAOF> That puts me in mind of another goal :)
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> RAOF, so you don't seem to dissapointed
<RAOF> There's no support for -ati or -nouveau, but they need kernel support before the gpu hang stuff can work for them anyway.
<rickspencer3> ack
<RAOF> I'm not terribly disappointed, no.
<rickspencer3> so move any related work items out of maverick then
<RAOF> Will do.
<rickspencer3> so, in terms of U1 ribbon
<rickspencer3> the U1 team addressed the bug report
<rickspencer3> we should see tomorrow if the desktop team still thinks it's a problem
<rickspencer3> this was the bug if anyone is interested
<rickspencer3> wendar, still around at all?
<rickspencer3> we started the meeting by introducing wendar :)
<RAOF> Our new Technical Architect?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, robert_ancell everything else is status updatey stuff
<rickspencer3> RAOF, correct
<rickspencer3> except 2 things
<rickspencer3> 1. everyone needs to get their review goals in!
 * rickspencer3 whip cracking noises
<robert_ancell> don
<robert_ancell> e
<rickspencer3> yah
<rickspencer3> same with Luke
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, that is
<rickspencer3> RAOF, so that leaves you
<RAOF> Yup.
<rickspencer3> (and pretty much everybody else on the desktop team)
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<kenvandine> hey folks
 * kenvandine waves
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, kenvandine ... go put in your goals!!!!
<RAOF> Howdie!
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i will... first thing in the morning :)
<kenvandine> or maybe later tonight
<chrisccoulson> it's morning here already ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
 * kenvandine needs to get these kids to bed, it's been a long day
<rickspencer3> tomorrow is fine, just please!
<rickspencer3> good night kenvandine
<kenvandine> i will :)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson you too!
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, i'll look at that later too ;)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson sounds good
<rickspencer3> tomorrow morning is fine :)
<kenvandine> everytime i tell myself i am going to look at those goals, someone pings me and gets me going on some bug
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> I am going to get so busted
<rickspencer3> I have like 20 direct reports right now
<kenvandine> sorry
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> and only 4 people have put in goals so far
<kenvandine> yeah... sucks to be you :)
<kenvandine> yikes
<kenvandine> your going to have a busy thursday night :)
 * rickspencer3 wipes sweat from brow
<rickspencer3> ok, robert_ancell, RAOF anything to add for eastern edition?
<RAOF> Soluble bugs are fun!
<rickspencer3> ?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, soluble in alcohol?
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> is that like putting ants in an acid bath or something?
<RAOF> Sorry; badly timed.  That was in response to kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<rickspencer3> heh
 * RAOF prefers electroplating ants to disolving them in acid
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, mdz had an idea for cheese
 * bcurtiswx_ is SRU empathy
 * bryceh waves
<robert_ancell> nothing to add for me.  Maverick seems pretty stable from here.  The Cheese performance is awful but not necessarily worse than before?
<rickspencer3> hiya bryceh!
<rickspencer3> long time no see
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yeah?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, yeah so his idea was ...
<rickspencer3> look for a fast encoder, even if it's in bad
<rickspencer3> if it's there, just use it
<rickspencer3> then fall back to theora and low compression, low resolution if not
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I tried mpeg but it seemed even worse
<rickspencer3> dang it!
<rickspencer3> so basically, we can't encode on the fly?
<RAOF> Didn't you find that performance increased with a different muxer?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, if you are addressing me, then "sort of"
<rickspencer3> I can use an avimuxer with no encoding
<rickspencer3> so I can quickly create crystal clear videos, but they are HUGE
<robert_ancell> It appears that the encoders are not fast enough.  There is an element in the pipeline which drops frames that are too late (?) and removing that seems to make the video have more frames.  But I'm not sure if that's safe to remove
<RAOF> Ah.  That's not quite what I was thinking :)
<RAOF> The other option would be to have a huge queue in there to buffer, but that doesn't work for really long videos.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, really, does the muxer add much delay?  I thought it was more or less just interleaving the video and audio and adding a header?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, how does record my desktop work?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Depends on the container format; some want to have a pretty big buffer because they need to know a bunch of future data.
<rickspencer3> because if I run that while I have a web cam at 30 fps, record my desktop makes videos that work, and the desktop works
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, don't know. I'll have a look at it
<rickspencer3> no easy answers, huh?
<robert_ancell> looks like it uses libtheora directly
 * rickspencer3 wants easy answers
<robert_ancell> I'd like that too :)
<rickspencer3> so just completely rewrite cheese so it's not gstreamer based?
<rickspencer3> anyway, that is good data
<rickspencer3> it implies that the bug is in gstreamer, right?
 * RAOF wouldn't think that gstreamer would have _too_ large a performance impact.
<RAOF> Yeah.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, but the buffer should not make any difference right?  Essential you are taking a stream of frames from the video and encoding them - you should only drop frames if you get behind in CPU
<RAOF> Right, but you detect getting behind the CPU by watching how many frames you've got queued up in some buffer somewhere.
<RAOF> Have you tried futzing with the various speed/quality knobs on theoraenc?
<RAOF> Maybe record my desktop sets some really conservative values for the tunables?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, dropped the quality to zero, it had an effect on the output quality but not significantly so.  Reducing resolution helps but you can go low enough to get smooth video
<robert_ancell> can't go low enough
<RAOF> There's also the “speed” tunable, which is searching for motion vectors.
<RAOF> I think that's likely to be processor-intensive; does setting it to “0” speed things up?
<RAOF> (Or maybe 2 - the property description seems to conflict with the property name)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, speed-level?
<RAOF> YEah.
<RAOF> That's what I meant.
<rickspencer3> okay, anyone else here waiting to see what robert_ancell says?
 * rickspencer3 munches popcorn
<bryceh> mmm
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, :P
 * robert_ancell compiling...
<robert_ancell> no real change.   Trying with quality=0 as well
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I assume speed-level=0 is the fastest?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: That's how I read the description, but you'd think speed-level=2 would be faster :)
<robert_ancell> hmm, with speed-level=0 and quality=0 it looks crap but stabilises after 13s and runs perfectly smooth
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, what settings does record-my-desktop use?
<rickspencer3> or does libtheora just work totally differently?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, gstreamer is using libtheora so it should be similar
<robert_ancell> I can read the settings but I don't know what most of them do
<robert_ancell> Hmm, if I take videoscale out of the pipeline it goes smooth in 9s.  I don't know why there is a videoscale element as I don't think it needs to do any scaling
<rickspencer3> I've got to go
<rickspencer3> g'night all
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, bye
<RAOF> robert_ancell: If you're touching gnome-session in the near future could you pick up https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gnome-session/+bug/623700 ?  If not, I could prepare a new package for sponsoring.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623700 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Edge condition in idle monitor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<robert_ancell> RAOF, there's no plan to touch it anytime soon - you can upload anyway as it's in the desktop set
<RAOF> I don't think I can.
<RAOF> I don't _think_ I'm in ~ubuntu-desktop
<RAOF> I'll prepare an update anyway, then.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, you should be!
<RAOF> I guess so :)
<RAOF> Almost all of what I want to touch isn't in that set, though ;)
<robert_ancell> I think we can trust you...
<RAOF> I'd need to front the TB to become a member of ubuntu-desktop, right?  I may as well go the whole hog for core-dev if I'm doing that.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I don't think so, you just need to request membership on LP and the team owner (seb128) just needs to decide if you've made sufficient contributions to the desktop team
<RAOF> Oh, well, then.  I may just do that.
<bcurtiswx_> SRU sponsor bug #623657
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623657 in empathy (Ubuntu) "New Upstream Release 2.30.3 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623657
<bcurtiswx_> g'nite all
<RAOF> Anyone feel like sponsoring gnome-session?  http://cooperteam.net/Packages/gnome-session_2.31.6-0ubuntu2_source.changes and the related merge request https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~raof/gnome-session/fix-bug-623700/+merge/33605
<pitti> Good morning
<intelliant> Hello!
<intelliant> Is this a good place to discuss ldap client auth issues/
<intelliant> ?
<intelliant> I am authenticating an ubuntu LTS 10.04 desktop client against a centos based openLDAP server following this guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication#Notes%20for%207.10%20and%20later
<and471> intelliant, better to try #ubuntu
<and471> intelliant, this channel is more for development, whereas #ubuntu is for support :)
<intelliant> and471: thanks
<and471> intelliant, no problem :)
<and471> vish, rock on! :)
<and471> mvo, hey there, how do you get the display name of a ppa in SC, and should I use the same method in software-properties-gtk?
<mvo> good morning and471
<mvo> and471: we use the "label" property of the pkg.origins part
<mvo> and471: i.e. python -c 'import apt; cache=apt.Cache(); print cache["apt"].candidate.origins[0].label'
<and471> mvo, ok I'll have a go :)
<mvo> :)
<and471> mvo, can I ask why the source-code check button in software-properties is weird?
<vish> and471: :)
<vish> and471: did the gdebi 'remember checkbox' fix get released?
<mvo> and471: its probably in "half-pressed" state because some of your source does not have a deb-src line
<vish> and471: hmm, maybe not looks like the update was before the lp change.
<and471> mvo, ah ok thanks :)
<and471> vish, no, it is in the gdebi branch but mvo just needs to release it, but I don't know whether he will becuase gdebi is being replaced by software-center
<vish> k..
<mvo> and471: I will upload it still, gdebi is not obsolete as it has features like inspecting the content of debs that are interessting to a lot of users
<and471> vish, ^
<vish> and471: thanks non-contributing dev! ;p
<and471> hehe
<glatzor> morning mvo
<mvo> hey glatzor, good monring
<glatzor> mvo: i just realized that we don't have got a sperate privilege to install unauthenticated packages in aptdaemon
<mvo> glatzor: oh, right. I think that should be there
<glatzor> mvo, it would just be a "yes" "no" privilege -  I would grant it to every active user by default
<mvo> glatzor: hm, shouldn't it be "no" by default so that there is a extra confirmation step for unauthorized packages?
<glatzor> mvo, but policykit isn't about confirmation - it is about authenticating the user
<glatzor> but I want to add an unauthenticated property to the transaction
<mvo> glatzor: aha, I see what you mean. ok, so its up to the softwrae to decide what to do (that makes perfect sense)
<glatzor> it should contain data after the simulate call
<RAOF> Is there any particular reason to have a separate polkit authorisation for unauthenticated packages unless you'd like to have different permissions on unauth packages?
<glatzor> mvo, may I point you to  #587004
<glatzor> lp:#587004
<mvo> bug #587004
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587004 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Update-notifier triggers an aptdaemon launch on start up (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587004
 * mvo looks
<glatzor> RAOF, I could imagine  an organizsation that would like to allow users to install additional software but only authenticated one.
<glatzor> RAOF, so you could grant install-or-remove by auth_admin and set install-unauthenticated to no
<desrt> RAOF: we discussed in some BoF at some point that installing additional software from authenticated repositories is almost a non-op
<RAOF> glatzor: Ah, right.  I wasn't thinking of the more-restrictive direction.  That makes sense.
<glatzor> mvo, why doesn't software-center use the simulate method to get the to be removed packages?
<glatzor> mvo, SoftwareCenterApp.on_application_request_action just checks the installed rdepends
<mvo> glatzor: that is a missing feature :/ I just didn't get around to it, but I can do that today
<mvo> glatzor: it definitely should use it
<glatzor> mvo, how do you want to handle the installation? shouldn't there be a confirmation if the installation of an app would remove a conflicting one
<and471> mvo, am I correct in assuming softwareproperties/gtk/DialogAptKey.py is obselete?
<mvo> glatzor: yes, I think that should be there
<mvo> and471: yes
<and471> mvo, I shall delete it then
<mvo> ok
<and471> mvo, why does gtk/CdromProgress use update-managers' translation domain? and can I remove this?
<pitti> seb128: I put back french langpacks, FYI :)
<pitti> OO.o fix landed, and it seems that my recent debhelper "drop upstream changelogs" fix now causes CDs to get smaller and smaller over time \o/
<mvo> and471: hm, hm, I'm pretty sure that this is a bug
<and471> mvo, okay that is fine, I shall fix it, just wanted to make sure it wasn't something intentionally special :)
<and471> be back after a restart
<glatzor> mvo,  to set the priority of aptdaemon bugs in ubuntu I have get ubuntu-core developer?
<mvo> glatzor: bug control irrc
<mvo> glatzor: bdmurray should be able to grant that priv
<mvo> glatzor: I asked him on #ubuntu-devel
<glatzor> thanks
<mvo> glatzor: he is in the us, so it may take a bit
<asac> who to blame for pushing ooo to proposed in the pre-beta-freeze days? this could have waited three days when all builders are idle ;)
<asac> ah doko
<asac> kk
<mvo> glatzor: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol <- that is the team
<glatzor> mvo, I would like to add the app name to metadata of transactions in software-center. this way we could provide better error messages
<glatzor> mvo, e.g. "Failed to install APPNAME"
<mvo> glatzor: I do this already as "sc_appname" iirc, but just to the "free" metadata, if you make it a "official" propety, even better
<mvo> glatzor: what is the best place to check for the simulate method integraton? in the gtk examples?
<glatzor> mvo, I just haven't seen this ok
<glatzor> mvo, it is just a call to client.Transaction.simulate(). afterwards you can check the client.Transaction.dependencies property
<glatzor> e.g. client.Transaction.dependencies[enums.PKGS_REMOVE] gives you the to be removed packages
<glatzor> mvo, since the dependency calculation takes some time (nearly a second on my old computer) you should perhaps use inline defers
 * mpt cheers glatzor and mvo
 * glatzor hugs mpt
<glatzor> servus!
<and471> mvo, mpt, in software-properties you have the 'add cd-rom' button, but it can be a cd-rom or dvd, would 'Add disk' be a good alternative?
<glatzor> mpt, I know that I am quite late in the current development cycle, but I would like to address the error messages in aptdaemon againg
<glatzor> mpt, I have created a new wiki page http://wiki.debian.org/aptdaemon/error-messages
<mvo> glatzor: thanks
<mvo> hey mpt :)
<mpt> glatzor, I was just about to say "didn't you already have a wiki page on that?", but I see this is the same one updated :-)
<glatzor> mpt, would this be a good way to discuss the messages? I could also refractor the code in aptdaemon/enums.py so that error enums, strings and descriptions are more closer organized and easier to edit
<glatzor> mpt, we could also overwrite the messages in software-center  and make use of the application name which is stored in the transaction by software-center. So "Failed to resolve dependencies" could be "Failed to install APPNAME since required software isn't available"
<mpt> glatzor, yes, that's why I was cheering :-)
<glatzor> mpt, would you only like to overwrite the header or the text or both?
<mpt> glatzor, does "Title" here mean the text that appears in the title bar, or the text that appears in bold inside in the window?
<glatzor> mpt, the <big><b> in the dialog
<glatzor> perhaps I should rename it to short and long description :)
<glatzor> or summary and description
<mpt> glatzor, how about we use "Primary text" and "Secondary text", like the HIG
<mpt> http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/windows-alert.html.en#alert-text
<and471> mpt, <ping> (sorry to be impatient but I have to go soon)
<glatzor> mpt, do you want the primary text only to be of the kind "ACTION APPNAME failed"?
<mpt> and471, oh, sorry, didn't see you there. I think mvo could confirm that it could even be a USB key, too.
<and471> mpt, in that case 'Add volume'?
<mpt> and471, yes, I think so
<and471> k
<and471> thanks mpt
<mpt> glatzor, give me a minute, I'll see
<and471> mpt, is it with a capital 'V', I never know when to capitalise in GUIs
<and471> ?
<mpt> and471, yes, buttons use Title Case
<and471> ok
<mpt> so do menus, tabs, window titles, and table headers
<mpt> Most other things use Sentence case
 * mpt is pleased to discover that Opera has fixed its menus to use Title Case
<mpt> glatzor, so for all of these can I now assume that aptdaemon knows the name of the thing it was trying to install or remove?
<huats> morning
<glatzor> mpt, software-center stores the application name in the meta data of the transaction and we know if they are getting installed, removed or upgraded.
<mpt> ok, thanks
<mpt> glatzor, for ERROR_INCOMPLETE_INSTALL, is it the package you're trying to install that didn't install correctly, or is it some other previous package that messed up the database or something?
<glatzor> mpt, right it's a previous installation that failed. the correct behavior would be to fire the "FixIncompleteInstallation" transaction.
<glatzor> this is basically a call of "dpkg --configure -a"
<mpt> glatzor, so normally, ERROR_INCOMPLETE_INSTALL shouldn't appear at all?
<glatzor> mpt, you cannot perform a new action if an old one failed to complete
<mpt> glatzor, why not? Because it might involve re-authenticating?
<glatzor> mpt, that is an apt policy thing. apt wants a clean dpkg status.
<glatzor> incomplete install means that a previous installation was cancelled in a very unfriendly way
<mpt> glatzor, oh, sorry, I thought you meant aptdaemon in particular, rather than apt in general
<mpt> ok
<glatzor> mpt, think of a post install maintainer script that tried to download some files from the internet or restart a daemon
<mpt> glatzor, so is it practical for aptdaemon to automatically run "dpkg --configure -a" instead of showing this error? What would be the benefits and disadvantages of that?
<glatzor> mpt, or a computer crash
<glatzor> mpt, aptdaemon only tries to recover a failed aptdaemon transaction by running dpkg --configure -a afterwards internally
<glatzor> from the outside this looks like the transaction just takes a little bit longer
<mpt> sure
<mpt> But if the computer crashed, so aptdaemon never had the chance to do that (and if there wasn't a crash it wouldn't have needed to anyway), and then you restart and try to install or remove something...
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - re bug 623700 - we had a similar issue in gnome-power-manager, and i actually found another issue entirely (not sure if it affects gnome-session too)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623700 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Edge condition in idle monitor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623700
<glatzor> mpt, but it could also make sense to run "dpkg --configure -a" in the transaction when encountering a broken installation
<chrisccoulson> what was happening in gnome-power-manager is that the idletime counter was being reset even before g-p-m had registered the negative alarm
<chrisccoulson> (which can happen if you wiggle the mouse quickly)
<chrisccoulson> so it was missing the alarm entirely
<glatzor> so I could add a new status "Recovering from previously failed installation"
<mpt> glatzor, right. So we wouldn't show that error message any more.
<glatzor> mpt, the recovery can also fail :)
<mpt> We might show an even worse one if the "dpkg --configure -a" fails, but much less often. :-)
<mpt> glatzor, for ERROR_PACKAGE_NOT_INSTALLED and ERROR_PACKAGE_ALREADY_INSTALLED, what benefit is there to showing the error at all?
<glatzor> mvo, what do you think about running "dpkg --configure -a" automatically inside a transaction if we encounter a dirty dpkg journal?
<mvo> glatzor: sounds fine to me
<mvo> glatzor: our users will be happy about it I'm sure
<mvo> I mean, you don't want to run it automatically on server, but for us it should be fine
<glatzor> mpt, aptdaemon doesn't want to make any decisions for the client application. if you don't care about this error, you can just ignore it in software-center
<and471> mvo, https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/software-properties/gtkbuilder-and-gui-polish/+merge/33618
<mvo> and471: nice!
<and471> mvo, converts to gtkbuilder and there are a few other tweaks
<and471> mvo, (such as using buttonboxes instead of hboxes)
<and471> mvo, could you test before merging tho
<mvo> and471: cool, I'm in the process of finishing a small update-manager UI change, once that is uploaded I have a look
<and471> mvo, I haven't been able to test, for example the add sources list dialog
<and471> mvo, sure, I am leaving now so you can take your time, just post any comments on the merge request and I'll look at them this evening
<and471> see ya everyone
<mpt> tchau and471
<mpt> glatzor, ok, I'll report a bug for USC to do that
<mvo> bye and471
<glatzor> bye and471
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> yippiie
<pitti> I'd also like to move the WI tracker there
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, go for it, you should have access as well
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<mpt> glatzor, for ERROR_PACKAGE_DOWNLOAD_FAILED and ERROR_REPO_DOWNLOAD_FAILED, does it make sense to have a "Retry" button?
<mpt> mvo, is tremolux in charge of getting the add-ons branch in? I see he's made some tweaks
<mvo> mpt: he was kind enough to review/test, its ulimately on me to do the real merge, still on my radar
<mpt> glatzor, similarly, would it make sense for the ERROR_CACHE_BROKEN alert to have a "Repair" button that runs the "apt-get install -f" itself?
<glatzor> mvo, is there a clean way to detect half-configured|installed packages?
<glatzor> would be nice to call dpkg --configure -a too. otherwise the installation of an app fails because the installation of another package cannot be completed
<mvo> glatzor: dpkg --configure -a should deal with that automatically
<mvo> glatzor: I guess you ask how to figure out if a pkg is in that state ? I need to check, you can iterate over the pkg and check the state, but there might be a quicker way. I can check after lunch
<vish> mpt: jupiter colors, ftw !
<glatzor> mvo, I would like to separate the errors for the user
<kklimonda> mvo: do you have any plans for what to do with a really broken dpkg database? something that completely borks dpkg - like bogus packages.files or errors in info file.
<glatzor> kklimonda, install a backup
<kklimonda> glatzor: right - because we know that all users do those :)
<mvo> kklimonda: no good plan, its just hard to know what is right in a automatic way. the best is probably what glatzor said (unless you have specific examples where its possilbe to figure it out)
 * mvo really needs to go for lunch now
<glatzor> bye mvo!
<kklimonda> mvo: in case of broken .files (or .md5sum) a forced package reinstall may probably do the trick (and dpkg can obviously detect that because it dies crying like a little girl ;))
<seb128> chrisccoulson: do you know if anybody is tracking chromium an appmenu?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not that i'm aware of
<seb128> ok
<seb128> do you know who was supposed to do that?
<seb128> there is an item for it on the chromium spec
<seb128> or rather a bug linked to the spec
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if anyone was ever assigned to work on that
<seb128> there is also one about stock ids for icons
<seb128> I guess we don't need to track the stock ids one
<seb128> but having chromium working with appmenu would be nice
<seb128> davidbarth, ^
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it would
<seb128> is anybody from your team tracking that? bratsche?
<chrisccoulson> having firefox working with it would be nice too ;)
<seb128> yeah, that seems harder to get though
<seb128> chrisccoulson: btw you still have work items on that spec you should probably postpone, ie the mir one
<chrisccoulson> oh, i thought i'd already postponed that?
<seb128> let me check if that's the tracker being buggy
<seb128> chrisccoulson: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-chromium
<chrisccoulson> no, you're right
<seb128> no you didn't ;-)
<seb128> you can probably postpone the xulrunner dependency one as well
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i must have been thinking of another WI :0
<chrisccoulson> urrm, ;)
<chrisccoulson> i got the shift key the wrong way round there
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you updated the pyxpcom yesterday
<seb128> so maybe you were thinking about this one ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks
<and471> seb128, is UI freeze start of tomorrow or end of tomorrow?
<seb128> and471, somewhat between those
<seb128> usually start of u.s day
<seb128> ie mid european day
<seb128> well it's not an hard freeze so uploads will still go through
<seb128> often people get late updates during the day still
<chrisccoulson> are people going to be rushing to get last minute builds in before the freeze?
<and471> seb128, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> i have the first builds for firefox 3.6.9 to do today ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> excellent timing ;-)
<chrisccoulson> perfect timing as always ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> don't worry about buildds
<seb128> upload time count, not build time
<seb128> so if things build over night that's ok
<seb128> dpm, hi
<desrt> anyone seen didrocks
<desrt> ?
<chrisccoulson> he's on vacation i think
<desrt> oof
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: hey
 * desrt is in paris
<seb128> do you need him for something? can we help maybe since he's not there?
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> he will be back to work next week but I'm not sure he will be on paris
<seb128> they are moving next month and he's visiting flats this week in Lyon
<desrt> i figured that would be the case.  he mentioned that he was likely going to be involved with moving-related things
<dpm> hey seb128
<seb128> dpm, how are you?
<dpm> seb128, fine, thanks :), how's the day so far?
<seb128> busy as usual ;-)
<dpm> I knew the answer :)
<seb128> dpm, I wanted to ask if we need to do anything for the unity places translations
<seb128> is there a place where translators can see what is new and should be translated?
<seb128> or do they need "those new components need translations, that's default UNE"
<seb128> ie some sort of note dropped somewhere
<seb128> in which case where is the somewhere ;-)
<dpm> seb128, I don't think you guys need to do anything as long as translations work. I approved the templates and set the priority high so that they appear on the first page along with the unity template: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick. The only thing missing is testing that the translations actually work. We've got the Global Jam coming in this weekend, so I'd expect people to start translating and seeing the translations with the nex
<dpm> t language pack. What I should do is to perhaps send a heads up e-mail to the translators list, with the message you are suggesting.
<seb128> dpm, ok thanks
<seb128> dpm, it should work I've tested that before upload
<dpm> seb128, awesome
<seb128> I did set some strings in the fr.po, built a .mo and installed it
<seb128> unity showed those correctly in ui
<seb128> unity showed those correctly in the ui
<seb128> dpm, ok, so seems we are on shape, thanks
<dpm> seb128,  I've actually got a question related to that. Should I disable the window-picker-applet and the go-home-applet? They were used in UNR - UNE, and last time I looked they were in main, but I'm not sure if unity uses them at all
<dpm> I meant disable the templates in LP
<seb128> unity doesn't use them
<seb128> I'm not sure if linaro or arm use those though
<seb128> you can lower the priority for sure
<seb128> but maybe check with asac or ogra if they use them before turning off the template
<vish> could someone open the Lucid task for Bug 587853 ? seems like a good fix for an LTS
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587853 in cheese (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "After video recording, record/take photo button becomes disabled (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587853
<ogra> dpm, ubuntu-arm uses them
<ogra> since we have no choice
<seb128> well you could use gnome-panel
<ogra> we do
<seb128> or a normal desktop GNOME session
<ogra> we cant, to heavy
<seb128> or xfce ;-)
<ogra> even gnome-panel is to heavy for use but we didnt get the alternative in time
<seb128> anyway doesn't cost a lot to keep those around
<ogra> right
<ogra> please keep them at least until N
<seb128> dpm, so maybe just set the priority a bit lower for translations
<seb128> they should be mostly translated anyway
<seb128> they didn't change a lot
<ogra> we might steal the new ubiquity panel by then
<ogra> which will use indicators all over
<dpm> seb128, ogra, yeah, I'll do that: keep them and lower the priority. thanks
<seb128> thanks
<ogra> thanks :)
<ogra> seb128, did dyfet talk to you about telepathy-glib any time recently ?
<ogra> (the last upload FTBFS on armel failing two tests)
<seb128> ogra, no, I noticed that somebody did a build retry and the testsuite failed the same way
<ogra> yeah, that was me after dyfet told me it would build fine and he had tested
<ogra> i would expect him to contact the maintainer first since he was tasked with fixing it since a while ... intresting he didnt
<ogra> one failure is a segfault, the other seems to be invalid utf-8, not sure why the latter only affects armel
<chrisccoulson> mvo - the policykit agent blocks logout now
<mvo> chrisccoulson: oh? because of the session registering change?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - probably ;)
<chrisccoulson> presmably it's not responding to the session saving handshaking magic when i log out ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: could you file a bug and assign to me ? I will fix it tomorrow, but today I need to get some UI freeze work done
<chrisccoulson> mvo - sure, no problem
<kiwinote> mvo: just fyi I'm working on the addons branch atm
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, my connection is going super-slow atm :/
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks, could you check with the stuff that gary did too?
<bcurtiswx_> good morning
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, I took a look at what gary did, but it seems he just took trunk and merged the addons branch and did a little tweak to make it work. Could this be the case, or did you have the impression there was slightly more?
<mvo> kiwinote: that is very likely
<mvo> kiwinote: I did not look myself yet
<kiwinote> ok, thanks
<mvo> kiwinote: please let me know when you are done
<mvo> kiwinote: I check the merge then :)
<kiwinote> mvo: will do, I'm doing some biggish refactoring of the code, so it may only be towards dinner time. If you want it before then, just let me know and then I'll make less changes ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: heh :) just refactoring or ui changes as well?
<mvo> kiwinote: it has to go in now, but dinner time should still be good, I will just attack other stuff then in the meantime
<kiwinote> mvo: just refactoring atm, to make it nice and easy to review for merging into trunk
<mvo> kiwinote: great, I will just wait for your ack then
<davidbarth> seb128: bratsche was in contact with upstream directly, we haven't assigned people to do that patch for maverick
<glatzor> mvo, is there a plan to use the aptdaemon plugins for language-selector?
<mvo> glatzor: yes, but language-selector is currently unmaintained
<glatzor> mvo, i was just aksing out of curiosity
<mvo> glatzor: right, it was on the radar and discussed a couple of times, but did not quite get done
<glatzor> mvo, I pushed some more fixes to aptdaemon's 0.3 branch. would be nice if you could find some time to upload before beta freeze. I had to re-fractor the locking a little bit
<tjaalton> hum, changing the path of user dirs in /etc/xdg/user-dirs.dirs to something else than the default means they don't have emblems in nautilus
<glatzor> mvo: for 11.04 i want to split the deferreds into a separate package. perhaps somebody else finds them useful
<mvo> glatzor: sure, will do
<seb128> davidbarth, right, I don't think we should do the changes, I'm just wondering if somebody is still in contact with the upstream team to make that happen maybe next cycle
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> good morning!
<nessita> hey seb128, how is it going?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> how are you?
<nessita> seb128: pretty good, though I'm in mute mode since my throat hurts a lot
<nessita> seb128: so, paradise for the people that is with me :-P
<davidbarth> seb128: yep, we're still in touch with them
<seb128> nessita, lol, hope you get better then ;-)
<seb128> davidbarth, ok, but I guess that's not likely to happen this cycle now?
<seb128> davidbarth, ie nobody upstream picked up the task to work on that?
<seb128> brb
<davidbarth> seb128: nope
<seb128> davidbarth, ok
<seb128> davidbarth, thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - if you have a few minutes, could i get an ack from you on bug 623962?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623962 in firefox (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Enabling the crash reporter for Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623962
<ogra> seb128, seems telepathy-glib builds fine with -O0, mind if i set that for armel builds
<seb128> we are on sync with debian right now
<seb128> I would like to have it stay this way
<ogra> are we? i thought we have vala changes anyway
<seb128> can you try to talk to the debian guys about it? or upstream?
<ogra> hmm
<seb128> just because the new vala was waiting in debian NEW
<ogra> i'm a bit short on time for that
<seb128> it has been newed yesterday
<seb128> we will be in sync again with next upload
<ogra> it breaks image builds and we need to prepare for beta, i'm happy to file upstream and debian bugs for it
<seb128> ok, do your change, I will try to talk to them
<seb128> or better send the change to the debian bts
<seb128> with the url of the build log
<ogra> will do, thanks :)
<seb128> thank you
<pitti> chrisccoulson: answered
<chrisccoulson> pitti, thanks. i've just responded too
<pitti> chrisccoulson: also answered
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, thanks!
<mpt> glatzor, still around?
<glatzor> mpt, right
<mpt> glatzor, is ERROR_NO_PACKAGE really ever used for removals? I assume you can successfully use aptdaemon to remove a package that is no longer in your sources
<glatzor> mpt, NO_PACKAGE is raised if the requested package cannot be found in the cache
<mpt> glatzor, ah, so if I did the aptdaemon equivalent of "apt-get remove fqwhgads"
<glatzor> mpt, so you could ignore it in s-c
<glatzor> mpt, right
<mpt> Well, *in theory*, s-c should never trigger it. ;-)
<mpt> as opposed to ERROR_PACKAGE_NOT_INSTALLED and ERROR_PACKAGE_ALREADY_INSTALLED, which it occasionally triggers
<glatzor> right
<vish> mpt: one odd name though is "Software Sources" ... maybe we need a good name for that, or just move it out of the System > Preferences, into Software Updater > Preferences ;)
<vish> ie. the "Settings" button alone..
<mpt> vish, yes, the awkward thing is that Software Sources is invoked by three separate programs in the default seed (USC, Update Manager, Synaptic)
<mpt> glatzor, ok, I've now added suggestions for almost every error in <http://wiki.debian.org/aptdaemon/error-messages>. I've left out the ones I don't understand yet, and I'm sorry I don't have time to grok them, but that should be plenty enough to keep you busy. :-)
<vish> mpt: yeah, but not sure why it would be awkward that they all call upon the same program.. just wanted to mention that it probably need not exist in the menu.
<vish> any changes in the 'Software Sources' is not final , it ends up triggering synaptic or similar to complete anyway.
<lucidfox> I wonder if software-sources will ever be modified to use PolicyKit instead of global root access
<rickspencer3> dang
<rickspencer3> evolution is taking up 100% of my CPU :/
<mpt> vish, that's an excellent point. Let's remove it. And if it's no longer a branded "program", its item no longer needs an odd-one-out icon in the USC "Edit" menu. :-)
<vish> hehe.. :)
<devildante> mvo: what's the status about the addons branch?
<mvo> devildante: kiwinote is working on it, then I shall merge
<mvo> devildante: sorry that its taking so long, but we will get there :)
<devildante> mvo: np, and thanks a lot :)
<vish> mvo: what do you think about hiding software sources from the menu?  [pls see above ^^conversation with mpt ]
<mvo> vish: no strong opinion either way
<kiwinote> mvo: if you can add a 'self.' in line 1143 of appdetailsview_gtk.py in trunk, that would be sweet ;)
<vish> mvo: cool! /me files bug ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: just commiting that, sorry
<kiwinote> devildante: hi! I am indeed working on it, and I hope to be able to hand it over to mvo within an hour or two. We're getting there :)
<kiwinote> mvo: np
<devildante> yay!
<mvo> tremolux was faster with the fix ;) thanks dude!
<kiwinote> hehe, thanks tremolux ;)
<devildante> vish, mvo, mpt: about hiding "software sources"... I don't know if you remember, but I had proposed on u-d-d that we separate software-properties into update-manager and software-center. What do you think?
<tremolux> kiwinote, mvo: hehe, crazy!
<mpt> devildante, possibly, but I haven't seen a complete wireframe to demonstrate that it's practical
<vish> devildante: why do we need to separate? when were are trying to unite everything together..
<devildante> "complete wireframe"?
<devildante> mpt ^
<mpt> devildante, as in, showing where everything that used to be in "Software Sources" would go
<devildante> vish: By separating, we could offer settings appropriate to both the 2 apps without all the options available
<devildante> mpt: hmm
<devildante> mpt, I'll think of some mock-ups later
<pitti> dpm, Riddell: does KDE use gettext or .ts files these days? Is .ts supported by LP?
<dpm> pitti, KDE uses gettext (if I'm not mistaken they use qt but they overload their translate calls with gettext calls). .ts is not supported by LP
<pitti> dpm: ack, thanks
<Riddell> pitti: KDE has always used gettext
<vish> devildante: mpt: hmm , probably folks not interested in using synaptic/USC, and want to do it using cmdline might be interested in having that menu item..
 * vish postpones filing bug..  :( 
<rodrigo_> anyone knows about glibc brokenness on latest maverick packages? I seem to be having weird memory corruption bugs, and after 1 hour looking at my code, it doesn't seem to be my fault
<and471> mvo, hey, I can't figure out how to get the display name of a ppa, from the address of the ppa. Can you recommend how to do this? (for software-properties-gtk)
<mvo> and471: I'm in a meeting right now, can you ping me in some minutes (30 or so)? its a bit tricky, but not impossible (requires mucking around with the sourcelist object
<and471> mvo, sure
<mpt> virtuald, so they want to install and remove stuff with the command line, but not edit their sources.list with the command line? hmph :-)
<vish> mpt: heh, i thought the same , but i was worried if i would mostly get yelled at for that bug ;p
<mvo> hey nessita - a quick question. does the ubuntu-sso-login code detect revoked oauth tokens and re-asks for the password in this case (acquires a new one automatically)?
<Laney> rodrigo_: Are you aware that the mono u1 bindings got broken?
<mvo> glatzor: what do you think about automatically moving keys in a deb line to apts auth.conf when they are added via adptdaemon ? for repos that require a password
<rodrigo_> Laney, yes, fixing them in a minute, as soon as I finish other stuff
<Laney> rodrigo_: ah cool, you know the fix?
<Laney> ajmitch: ^^^
<rodrigo_> Laney, not yet
<Laney> k
<nessita> mvo: not at the moment
<mvo> nessita: is that planed for -final ?
<nessita> mvo: we haven't planned it, could you please file a bug?
<mvo> nessita: I'm updating my work items currently and want to reflect the correct status
<mvo> nessita: sure
<nessita> mvo: thank you, please assign to me
<and471> glatzor, since michael is in a meeting, do you know how to do this? "I can't figure out how to get the display name of a ppa, from the address of the ppa. Can you recommend how to do this? (for software-properties-gtk)"
<mvo> nessita: bug #624065 (hope its explained well enough?)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624065 in ubuntu-sso-client "Please detect revoked SSO tokens (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624065
 * nessita checks
<nessita> mvo: do you know if current REST api allows to detect revoked tokens?
<nessita> SSO api, I mean
<mvo> nessita: not sure, my (naive) approach would be to use it against the sso api to get the "what-is-my-name", if that returns non-40x it should be ok
<nessita> argh! :-)
<nessita> that's a bit hacky. I'll check with achuni about this
<Chipaca> mpt: re ubuntu sso client gui: can we *not* display the helper text (the descriptive text under the "Create <b>Appname</b> account" header) on the t&c page of the process? Currently it's shown there, so the text has to work on both registration form and the t&c page, and it's a lot harder to do right.
<mpt> Chipaca, screenshot?
<mvo> and471: I just checked the gtkbuilder branch, I can't access "Automatic updates" anymore, the box there, is that working for you?
<Chipaca> mpt: https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=1LCPnN4JfY6B1PFBnnHyM_ucmnimaLgZ4W_RcWsP4kYk
<and471> mvo, sorry, forgot to push that fix
<and471> mvo, ok fixed in rev 624
<mvo> thanks and471
<mpt> mvo, nessita: When I run "software-center --enable-buy" and choose "File" > "Reinstall Previous Purchases...", the dialog that comes up invites me "To connect this computer to ubuntu-software-center". Should I report that bug on software-center, ubuntu-sso-client, or both?
<mpt> Chipaca, I need to sign in to see that document but my Canonical account doesn't work
<Chipaca> mpt: weird, I set it to 'anyone with the link'
<Chipaca> mpt: give me a minute and I'll put an actual screenshot
<Chipaca> mpt: you want it as it is now, the proposed change, or both?
<mpt> Chipaca, both if possible. :-)
<Chipaca> ok. give me *two* minutes then :)
<mvo> and471: thanks, one more. I get warnings on the commandline http://paste.ubuntu.com/483505/
<vish> mpt: bug 624072 , more comments welcome :D
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624072 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Hide 'Software Sources' from the System > Administration menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624072
<mvo> and471: and the close button seems to be no longer connected :)
<and471> mvo, I'll take a look
<mpt> vish, no time, sorry
<vish> ;p
<mpt> but thank you
<mvo> thanks and471!
<and471> np :)
<mvo> and471: same for revert, probably simply a changed singal name or something
<and471> mvo, yeah, just realised glade doesn't copy the signal names over :/
<nessita> mpt: that is the name that the sso service is getting as the app_name
<nessita> mvo: what are you passing as "app_name"?
<mpt> nessita, there's supposed to be explanatory text: "To reinstall previous purchases, sign in to the Ubuntu Single Sign-On account you used to pay for them." Without that, I think people will be pretty lost
<and471> mvo, do we need that help button anymore?
<nessita> mpt: the ubuntu sso service doesn't make any choice about what to show, is just using string passed as parameters
<mvo> and471: no
<and471> goodie
<nessita> mvo: how are you calling the login_or_register... call?
<mpt> nessita, ok, are there other applications that use the dialog, where it makes more sense?
<mvo> nessita: its currently just using ubuntu software center but I can pass any string here, hold on a sec
<nessita> mpt: sorry, but I'm not sure what you're asking. The SSO GUI has 3 pseudo-customizable parts: the "header", which is a fixed string provided by the design where the application name is given by the caller, the "description" or "help" text, which is a smaller text under the header, and the url to the terms
<nessita> mpt: what part are you referring to? do you have a screenshot?
<nessita> (the "description" or "help" text  is 100% given by the caller)
<mvo> nessita: I have version 0.99.2 currently and I use self.proxy.login_to_get_credentials)
<mvo> nessita: it seems to only pick up the first argument (appname) and display that in 0.99.2 - should I update?
<and471> mvo, can you try again with the latest revision? this fixes the buttons, and should fix the errors
<nessita> mvo: can you please show me the whole call you're making to self.proxy.login_to_get_credentials ?
<mvo> and471: thanks
<mvo> nessita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/483510/
 * and471 can feel the pressure of UI freeze
<Chipaca> mpt: http://ubuntuone.com/p/Ds8/ vs http://ubuntuone.com/p/Ds9/
<mpt> nessita, http://imgur.com/c2W5W
<mpt> and471, looking for something to do? ;-)
<mpt> Chipaca, "Create Ubuntu account" should be "Create Ubuntu One account", right?
<and471> mpt. hehe, well if mvo says that the gtkbuilder stuff is okay, then yeah, until he can help me with the software-properties ppa view :)
<asac> pitti: are you doing proposed approval?
<asac> ;)
<Chipaca> mpt: yeah, this is just a test thrown together, not an actual app using the service
<mpt> oh, right
<nessita> mpt: as app_name you (or mvo in this case) should pass whatever you wanna show as the application name. So 'ubuntu-software-center' should be "Ubuntu Software Center"
<nessita> mvo: you're passing the parameters sightly wrong
<asac> pitti: maybe we could not let stuff like openoffice/linux and other big proposed uploads that are not super urgent in a few days before beta freeze ;)
<nessita> mvo: the first parameter is the app_name as the user will read it
<asac> rather during freeze where everything is idle ;)
<nessita> mvo: and the second parameter is what it will be show below the big title when registering
<mpt> nessita, unfortunately that wouldn't solve the problem. Ubuntu Software Center is already running perfectly well on my computer. :-) So it doesn't make sense to say "connect this computer to Ubuntu Software Center".
<mvo> nessita: right, I will fix that, but it would be nice to have a help text for this dialog as well (as mpt pointed out)
<asac> pitti: not really a complain. just a "bringing to attention" ;)
<Chipaca> mpt: the T&C page shown is very ugly, and that's being fixed with @media selectors on the server side :) (yeah, your poor eyes still get to see it ugly for now)
<mpt> Chipaca, I guess there's a previous step here that also shows the intro text?
<Chipaca> mpt: yes
<nessita> mpt: I see. I understand your need and you can please file a bug for ussoc, but this GUI is matching the design you and john lea agreed on. As far as I know we can't change that at this point
<mpt> Chipaca, then as best I can understand it without seeing the previous step: Sure, no need to repeat the intro text.
<nessita> mpt: translator are already translating these strings and we're on interface freeze
<pitti> asac: well, I already delayed it for some days to not accept it together with the countless new SRU kernels
<pitti> asac: if you need some other packages bumped, please shout my way, I'll rescore :)
<Chipaca> nessita: we're *in* api freeze, *against* ui freeze :)
<and471> nessita, still got tomorrow
<mpt> nessita, I'm sorry I didn't see that. A lack of communication, not your fault.
<mvo> and471: branch looks good now, seems to be working fine afaict, good work!
<and471> mvo, thanks :)
<and471> mpt, ok I can do something small now if you want
<mpt> and471, the dialog we're talking about displays "This field is required." text if you click "Connect" without filling in both fields. A simple improvement would be to instead make the button insensitive whenever either field is empty.
<mpt> and471, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client
<and471> mpt, sure
<and471> nessita, should I then write a test for this?
<and471> nessita, and is it the login dialog?
<nessita> and471: one second, argeeng with the boss
<and471> ok
<mpt> Chipaca, also, that T&C frame needs a 1px border around it. (Common GTK mistake.)
<Chipaca> mpt: you mean around the webkit, so it doesn't smush up with the scrollbar?
<mpt> Chipaca, yes, though it would need it even if there wasn't a scrollbar (it visually "explains" the change from grey to white)
<asac> pitti: hmm. the whole unity stack on armel ;)
<asac> pitti: let me see what wasnt built
<devildante> mvo: we want to rename update-manager to software-updater, see bug 618723
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618723 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rename Update Manager to Software Updater (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618723
<asac> pitti: oh. wait a bit. i think its now building ;) ... stay tuned
<nessita> mpt: about the 'Connect' button being enabled. We discussedthis with JOhn lea, and we agreed we'll have the button enabled
<Chipaca> mpt: ah, so a coloured border?
<nessita> and471: we're not changing that
<nessita> and471: we're only in bug fix mode, we need to keep the diffs to a minimun
<mpt> devildante, mvo, if that rename takes mvo time, I don't mind at all if it gets delayed to Natty. It's not that important.
<nessita> and471: and this behavior was agreed on with the design person at that point
<devildante> mpt: okay, but I'll wait for his answer
<and471> nessita, no problem, mpt told me to :)
<mvo> devildante: I saw it, thanks for the work, but I don't feel comforatble at this point
<nessita> and471, mpt: I know, we're having some trade off because all our design discussions were made with a different design person :-/
<Chipaca> about validation, our assumption was that as-you-type validation was incredibly better, but we were overruled :(
<devildante> mvo: we can delay it for narwhal
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> nutty narwhal
 * mvo really needs to go for dinner
 * devildante will be afk for a while, can you discuss with mpt?
<devildante> mvo: okay :)
<and471> Chipaca, I think you just need to set the gtk_shadow type on the scrolledwindow to IN
<Chipaca> mpt: and471: if you could run changes to ubuntu-sso-client past us, we might avoid work duplication (or changes that don't work for all use cases)
<Chipaca> nessita in particular has the whole thing in her head, because she rocks
<and471> Chipaca, sure, but I am not making any changes
<mpt> and471, yeah, this counts as a change for Chipaca in the sense that something nessita needs to know about
<and471> mpt, I am confused
<mpt> and471, oh, are you talking about the button sensitivity, or the scrolledwindow style?
<and471> mpt, I don't really know
<nessita> and471, mpt: what could help is to have bug reports for all these requests, so we can schedule them for this cycle or the next, and we can follow the discussion in the report. That way we can point to others to that disussion if needed
<and471> Chipaca, what were you talking about?
<mpt> nessita, yes, the only reason I asked about it on IRC was because I didn't know what it needed to be filed against. I've reported bug 624097 now.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624097 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Reinstall Previous Purchases" sign-in dialog doesn't explain itself (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624097
<Chipaca> and471: button sensitivity. But anything related to changes in ubuntu sso: interface, logic, api, the pizza topping, anything
<nessita> mpt: you can always file it agains SSO and I can assign it to other project if needed :-)
<and471> Chipaca, ah ok, well I thought mpt might have filed it, as he asked me to do it
<nessita> Chipaca: speaking of pizza, shouldn't we having lunch right now?
<mpt> and471, no, I just happened to notice it when I was looking at the dialog for this other bug
<nessita> :-)
<mpt> oh, pizza
<and471> Chipaca, FYI just margherita is fine, no
<Chipaca> lucnh!
<and471> other toppings
<Chipaca> lunch is now
<nessita> and471, mpt: I'm sorry if I'm a little bitch about this, but we have tons of bugs to resolve and we're trying to respect freezes a lot
<Chipaca> except for rodrigo_, he stays here hacking
<and471> nessita, hehe, no problem :)
 * rodrigo_ wants lunch also
<nessita> and471, mpt: so all the bug reports are welcomed, I'll review them :-)
<and471> mpt, so anything else?
<asac> so in the past i was able to start X :0; then gnome-terminal ... then mutter --replace (or any other window manager)
<asac> this seems to have regressed in maverick for me
<asac> also if i just do X:0; gnome-terminal and go to console with alt-1 again, what happens is that gnome-terminal crashes
<asac> but i can switch to console without crashes if i use a full desktop session
<asac> whats going on?
<asac> RAOF: ^^
<asac> wake up. a really unimportant, but urgent help request ;)
<mpt> and471, I'm reporting a few other bugs in that dialog right now, but they're off-limits, so ...
<and471> hehe
<mpt> and471, maybe bug 623460?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623460 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Pathbutton element that doesn't do anything is strongly highlighted (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623460
<and471> mpt, meh, that is more for nzmm, he is still working on that other light themes bug, why don't you mention it on there?
<and471> mpt, it is fine, I shall do something else
<glatzor> and471, do you still need some assistance?
<and471> glatzor, yes please :)
<and471> glatzor, should I tell you the full scenario?
<mpt> nessitalunch, ok, reported bug 624101 and bug 624117
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624101 in ubuntu-sso-client "Sign-on dialog is maximizable (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624101
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624117 in ubuntu-sso-client "Sign-on dialog default button is sensitive when unusable (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624117
<mpt> nessitalunch, but the most important are bug 624097 and bug 624127
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624097 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Reinstall Previous Purchases" sign-in dialog doesn't explain itself (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624097
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624127 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sign-on dialog won't open a second time (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624127
<mpt> tremolux, hi, how's hacking?
<tremolux> mpt: ha, it's the day for it isn't it?
<mpt> tremolux, how's my favorite pathbutton bug? :-)
<tremolux> mpt: sorry, I haven't had time enough to get a fix for today's upload I fear
<tremolux> mpt: do you think it's a UI freeze bug?
<tremolux> mpt: seems just a regular bug, can still be fixed after freeze, no?
<mpt> tremolux, sure, it doesn't change the UI in ways that would befuddle screenshots or help
<mpt> that's a good point
<tremolux> mpt: it seems that way to me too
<mpt> tremolux, what are you working on at the moment?
<tremolux> mpt: so I will fix this one, but I just can't get it in for today's upload
<mpt> sure
<tremolux> currently reviewing addons, kiwinote did some additional work on it and we want this to go in today
<tremolux> mpt: it's really cool stuff
<tremolux> mpt: at the same time, I'm working on verifying the fix on LP for custom metadata for new-apps packages
<mpt> excellent
<and471> glatzor, should I tell you the full scenario?
<mvo> kiwinote: is the addons ready ? or still being worked on (just curious :)
<and471> mvo, have you ate?
<mvo> and471: yes
<and471> mvo, sorry that is terrible english, have you eaten?
<and471> ah
<and471> mvo, could you give me a hint of how to do this then?
<and471> (the software-properties thing)
<tremolux> mvo: there's a small bug when adding/removing addons, I'm tracking it now
<and471> mvo, I think I have a way to do it, but it is a bit hacky
<mvo> and471: ok, just use it for now and we can fixup stuff as we go along
<mvo> and471: make sure its isolated in a function so that we can easily replace it
<and471> mvo, what way would you have done it? (Could you just outline it?)
<mvo> and471: hold on a sec, I write a small function
<and471> mvo, oh okay then
<mvo> and471: hm, my approach via sources = apt_pkg.SourceList(), metaindex iterating does not work, so I need to try something else. sorry
<and471> mvo, my (quite slow) idea is to filter the apt.Cache based on a parsed version of pkg.candidate.uri
<and471> then get the display_name from that
<and471> would that work?
<devildante> mpt: what is the reason for adding a background in software-center?
<and471> devildante, prettyfication
<and471> :)
<mpt> devildante, it helps distinguish between "Get Software" screens and "Installed Software" screens. And, prettification. :-)
<devildante> haha
<and471> mpt, can we get that as a tag for bug reports? XD
<devildante> I understand, but why clouds?
<mpt> because the software is installed from the Internet
<mpt> I'd like to get custom art for each department later on
<devildante> thank you, mpt, and471 :)
 * and471 finds it funny he got thanked for making up a word
<devildante> heh ;)
<and471> :)
<devildante> mpt, vish, mvo: I just made a branch for hiding the menu entry: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-properties/hide-desktop-file/+merge/33676
 * devildante thinks we should have an ubot for code branches
 * and471 agrees
 * vish tickles ubot ! ;p
<and471> mvo, how do you create an apt_pkg.SourceList object?
<and471> mvo, (one that uses/etc/apt/sources.list)
<kiwinote> hi mvo, tremolux! back from dinner now :)
<kiwinote> tremolux: how's it getting on? managed or to find the bug, or is it something less obvious?
<tremolux> kiwinote: just looking at it, the problem is always the second time through mark_changes(), it does the wrong action
<tremolux> kiwinote: btw, too many "hm, updated"s, eh?  ;)
<kiwinote> tremolux: yeah, that was me checking that it got updated after transactions ;)
<kiwinote> tremolux: although I think I removed most of the other random print statements I had inserted during testing ;)
<tremolux> kiwinote: yeah, I wondered if you were checking if we are getting extra calls to that
<kiwinote> tremolux: ok, found the bug, it's the restore call in about line 1479
<asac> pitti: can you rescore https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/0.2.28-0ubuntu3/+build/1933160 ?
<devildante> vish: how will we deal with Scott Ritchie's comment?
<vish> devildante: refresh :)
<devildante> vish: thanks :)
<vish> devildante: np.. thanks for a quick fix  ;)
<devildante> vish: you're welcome :)
<vish> devildante: if you add the wine ppa does it show up in SC ?
<vish> it seems to hide for some reason! but is visible in synaptic
<devildante> vish: will try
<mvo> vish: it may take a bit until its showing
<vish> mvo: oh! but still it seems odd, i'v been waiting for more than 10mins and tried re-opening SC a few times , but it is still not visible.
<mvo> vish: *weeh* ok, that should definitely show up in that timeframe, looks like a bug then :/
<vish> in Synaptic wine shows up as "/main (ppa.launchpad.net)"
<devildante> mvo, vish: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<vish> mvo: i suspect it might be something wrong with wine ;)
<vish> ah devildante !
<vish> devildante: but how does it show up in synaptic?
<vish> devildante: do you see it in Synaptic? or even missing there?
<devildante> vish: I don't see it in synaptic nor USC
<vish> devildante: well , i'm on lucid..
<devildante> maverick here
<devildante> vish: wait, ubuntu-wine is not available on Maverick :p
<vish> devildante: lol!
<devildante> vish: just reverted to lucid repo, it doesn't show up in usc but shows up in synaptic
<vish> devildante: phew! not just me!
<devildante> vish: go file a bug and I'll confirm it
<vish> YokoZar: any idea, ^^ why wine ppa doesnt show up in Software Center ?
<devildante> wait! it does show in USC!
<devildante> I didn't see it, my bad :p
<devildante> vish ^
<vish> hrmmff! then why wont it show up for me :(
<vish> devildante: ah! did you add the key?
<devildante> vish: yep :)
<devildante> So unauthenticated sources won't show?
<vish> devildante: seems so!
 * devildante is happy that his addons branch got merged :)
<vish> now , is that a feature or a bug? :D
<devildante> Maybe we should show them but with a BIG warning :p
<vish> shouldnt adding "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" also download the key?!
<devildante> vish: it *does* download the key, but maybe not for you :p
<vish> hrm!  lets try again! and i'll blame someone ;p
<mpt> oh, add-ons merged?
 * mpt updates trunk
<tremolux> devildante: yes, great work on addons!!
<devildante> tremolux: thx :)
<tremolux> devildante: thanks to you!  it's a really nice feature and it's great to be able to have it for maverick
<mpt> Oh! Who did the "Find it in the menu at"?
<devildante> mpt: ?
<devildante> mpt: (kiwinote did some tweaking)
<tremolux> mpt: mvo did that this morning  ;)
<mpt> brilliant, thanks mvo
<mvo> cheers mpt
<vish> mpt: unauthenticated are not supposed to show up in USC, is that by design.. or a bug?
<vish> *ppa
<mpt> vish, I don't understand the pros and cons well enough to have an opinion on that
<mvo> vish: oh, that is a technical limitation of the current way apt works
<mvo> vish: its a mix between bug and missing feature and oversight
<vish> mvo: hehe :)
<mvo> but I guess we should just call it a feature for now ;)
<nessita> mvo: I closed this as an invalid for SSO, but I think is valid for software center https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/624127
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624127 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sign-on dialog won't open a second time (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> devildante, is now a good time for a few tweaks to the add-ons presentation?
<mvo> nessita: isn't that just because the new ubuntu-sso-client has not landed yet?
<mvo> nessita: or is the new signal api (with the app-name as first argument) in now?
<devildante> mpt: what do you have in mind?
<mpt> devildante, color and padding fixes
<devildante> mpt: tomorrow is UIF, so we gotta be quick
<mpt> yep
<nessita> mvo: oh, right. The new API has landed yesterday, sorry for not being explicit about this
<nessita> mvo: version 0.99.2 will have the latests API (ande definitive for maverick)
<nessita> and*
<mpt> devildante, first, can we make the add-on package name, and the brackets, the same light grey as "Version:", "License:", etc?
<mpt> so that it's not cluttering the description so much
<mvo> nessita: hm, so … according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingleSignOn/UbuntuSsoClient the CredentialsError signal has 3 arguments, but I get only one and I'm pretty sure I have the latest client, let me kill it to ensure I really run with the update-to-version
<devildante> mpt: good point
<mvo> nessita: aha, all cool - it appears a old version was still around
<devildante> mpt: the addons state bar ("Apply changes") is broken
<devildante> mpt: try to choose an add-on to see what I mean
<nessita> mvo: antoher thing about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/624097
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624097 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""Reinstall Previous Purchases" sign-in dialog doesn't explain itself (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<mpt> devildante, the color and the padding? or something else?
<nessita> mvo: we can add a new method call to the API, we're past feature freeze
<devildante> mpt: when selecting an add-on, a green bar appears behind the description and shows nothing
<nessita> mvo: I mean we can't :-/
<mpt> devildante, I don't see that, either for an application that's installed already or one we can't
<mvo> nessita: well, it requires a feature-freeze-exception. I changed the string now so that it reads "Ubuntu Software Center Store". that make it look ok-ish with the dialog
<mvo> ^--- mpt
<mpt> nessita, do I need to bribe you with chocolates?
<mpt> devildante, sorry, "or one we can't" -> "or one that isn't"
 * devildante is happy that aptdaemon's commit_packages() now has its own polkit auth dialog
<mpt> devildante, oh dear, COLOR_GREEN_FILL etc
<devildante> mpt: http://imgur.com/LANvS.png
<tremolux> devildante: hmm, it seems to be working fine for me
<mpt> devildante, I definitely don't get that in trunk.
<devildante> hmm
<devildante> I'll just re-update or something
<nessita> mpt: we're talking about that, one minute
<tremolux> devildante: I've seen that in kiwinote's branch, are you running that my chance?
<tremolux> by chance?
<devildante> tremolux: was running trunk
<devildante> hmm, now it's okay
<devildante> don't know what happened
<devildante> but the green bar must be blue, I'll fix that
<nessita> mpt, mvo: so, what we've agreed on is that we don't have resources to do it. But, what can be done is:
<devildante> I lol'd at "Hello X Adventure" :p
<nessita> mpt, mvo: we'll happily review patches and/or merge proposals to solve this, though we think that a new dbus call is a nonsense, and since you're asking for a freeze exception anyways, the current login_only call should be receiving an extra parameter "header_text"
<nessita> mvo: please note that this change requires changes to both the DBus backend (file ubuntu_sso/main.py) and the GUI code (ubuntu_sso/gui.py)
<nessita> mvo: we're also submitting only branches that have tests for the changes, both for the dbus layer and the gui layer. You can see tons of examples of tests within ubuntu_sso/tests/test_main.py and ubuntu_sso/tests/test_gui.py
<mvo> nessita: right, thanks for this info
<nessita> mvo: thank you
<devildante> mpt: the "apply changes" bar is now blue :)
<mpt> devildante, http://paste.ubuntu.com/483638/
<mpt> devildante, so have you nuked all occurrences of the string "COLOR_GREEN"? :-)
<mvo> nessita: I updated the bug #624127
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624127 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sign-on dialog won't open a second time (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624127
<nessita> mvo: oh, me too! :-)
<nessita> let 's see what resulted from that
<devildante> mpt: yeah... at least, nothing is green now ;)
<mvo> nessita: I attached a small script that seems to trigger a crash
 * mpt is impressed that a comment posted 6 seconds ago appears before one posted 18 seconds ago
<mpt> devildante, and is it grey in "Installed Software"?
<devildante> mpt: yes, it's grey
<mpt> devildante, excellent
<nessita> mvo: ok, thanks!
<devildante> mpt: weird, I thought it was blue :p
<mpt> devildante, it should always be the same color as the installed state bar on the same screen
<devildante> mpt: oh okay
<devildante> (thank you view.section_color :p)
<mpt> devildante, is section_color set by the "color =" in app.py?
<mpt> (four of them)
<mpt> I was trying to figure out why those colors are there while the rest of the colors are in appdetailsview_gtk.py
<devildante> yes
<devildante> because view.section_color is defined by app.py
<devildante> fyi, I just copied from the installed state bar code
<mpt> devildante, ok, next, the padding should be exactly the same as the installed state bar. It looks like that's defined in appdetailsview_gtk.py line 80.
 * mvo is off to bed
<mpt> goodnight mvo
<devildante> mvo, bye :)
<mvo> thanks
 * mvo waves
<devildante> mpt: done!
<mpt> devildante, brilliant. Finally, the space between the left+right edges of the bar and the left+right edges of the pane should be the same as for the installed state bar.
<vish> mpt: btw, Software sources has been removed from menu, you can go ahead and remove icon from SC's Edit too  ;)
<rickspencer3> bug #613468
<mpt> thanks vish
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613468 in soyuz "debian/control XB- fields not exported in PPAs (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613468
<devildante> mpt: http://imgur.com/gI2Jd.png
<rickspencer3> tremolux, hey
<tremolux> rickspencer3: hiya!
<rickspencer3> tremolux, so, should I be concerned that you set a work item to blocked due to the above bug?
<rickspencer3> oh, I see, you simply moved it
<tremolux> rickspencer3: oh, no, that was already set to blocked, I just moved it...the bug is fixed in LP but I haven't been able to do that exact test yet
<rickspencer3> ok
<mpt> devildante, excellent. Somehow though the "Cancel" and "Apply Changes" buttons in that screenshot have gotten around the wrong way. They're correct in trunk.
<devildante> mpt: fixed :)
<tremolux> rickspencer3: in summary, I have to test on dogfood.lp.net until the next LP release in Sep. 8th, and there's a problem getting my test package to build in the PPA there
<mpt> devildante, great
<devildante> mpt: anything else?
<mpt> devildante, do you remember us talking about showing the "Total size:" row all the time, not just when you change add-ons?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: was working with jelmer earlier to resolve it, and once it the test package builds, I can do the test and remove the block
<rickspencer3> thanks tremolux
<devildante> mpt, it's already there all the time: http://imgur.com/S2hf9.png
<mpt> devildante, not in trunk: http://imgur.com/lt7vd
<devildante> mpt: we show it even if it's already installed? that doesn't make sense to me...
<mpt> devildante, only the "on disk" part
<devildante> mpt: you mean, we should show "Total size: Already on disk"?
<mpt> devildante, no, I mean like "apt-cache show software-center | grep Installed-Size"
<mpt> devildante, search for the string "text describing the" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#software-item-screen :-)
<devildante> mpt: okay, I'll do it ;)
<mpt> thanks devildante
<devildante> mpt: should we include the size of dependencies even when the pkg is installed?
<mpt> devildante, no, just the individual package -- otherwise every KDE app would look enormous. :-)
<devildante> haha, okay :)
 * Riddell wonders why KDE apps get singled out there
<mpt> Riddell, it would be the same for installing Gnome apps if USC was a KDE application
<devildante> mpt: done!
<mpt> devildante, and how about greying out the add-on package names?
<devildante> mpt: I'll do it right now
<mpt> thanks so much
<mpt> grrrr
<devildante> mpt: ???
<devildante> mpt: oh well... http://imgur.com/uoJc1.png
<mpt> devildante, please laugh at my diff <http://paste.ubuntu.com/483653/> then tell me what I'm doing wrong. :-)
<devildante> you didn't do it in on_realize
<devildante> see the PackageInfo code
<mpt> oh
<devildante> what do you think of http://imgur.com/uoJc1.png ?
<mpt> devildante, sorry, got distracted. :-) That's great, except for the bold
<mpt> so just minus the <b> and </b> I guess
<devildante> mpt: done!
<mpt> hurrah
<devildante> do you want me to do the "choose add-ons" label bit?
<mpt> devildante, yes please, I'm not smart enough
<devildante> implying I'm smart :p
<mpt> Just "Add-ons", no colon, same color as the "Total size:" etc
<mpt> This is to make it seem less like they're something you *need* to twiddle
<devildante> mpt: done! (and it looks nice)
<mpt> devildante, ok, propose for merging :-)
<devildante> mpt: you've run out of ideas, I guess :p
<mpt> devildante, ha, I have some ideas for Natty ... For now, though, I just want it to look beautiful
<mpt> There are all sorts of nice things we could do with animations, to make the screen changes less jarring
<devildante> bling-bling :p
<devildante> mpt: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/addons-tweaking/+merge/33706
<mpt> devildante, ah, one more I forgot: there's horizontal scrolling when the add-on labels are wider than the window.
<devildante> mpt: any examples?
 * devildante facepalm, just unmaximize it :p
<mpt> devildante, Firefox
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> devildante, probably the simplest way to fix it is to allow the labels to wrap to multiple lines.
<devildante> mpt: line wrap won't work
<mpt> A more complicated way is to ellipsize the end of the add-on title, *without* altering the appearance of the package name after it.
<devildante> mpt, because I separated the summary text from the pkgname into their own labels to apply the coloring only for the pkgname
<mpt> devildante, so, let me amuse you with some pseudocode
<mpt> if width(title) + width(package name) <= width available for label:
<mpt>     lay out as normal
<mpt> else:
<mpt>     lay out package name up against the trailing edge of the pane
<mpt>     ellipsize the package name in the remaining space
<mpt> ("trailing" = "right" in LTR languages, "left" in RTL)
<mpt> It's nearly midnight, so I'm going home, and I'll leave you with that puzzle :-)
<mpt> thanks again for your work
<devildante> mpt: wait a sec
<mpt> hm?
<devildante> mpt: I found a solution , lemme take a screenshot
<devildante> mpt: is this acceptable: http://imgur.com/lqhrv.png
<mpt> devildante, it's not ideal, but it's better than what we have now
<devildante> mpt: I'll try to work out another solution
<devildante> mpt: but thanks for your patience :)
<mpt> Left edge of pane -> | ☑ 〠 Here's a really long add-on name that goes on and o... (really-long-addon) | <- Right edge of pane
 * mpt really going home now
<devildante> bye :)
<devildante> bye?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-26
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, around?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - i'm not sure if you saw my earlier message in the scrollback
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: I did not - I only saw asac wanting me to be awake at 2:30am.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - ah, ok. it was a comment about bug 623700
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623700 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Edge condition in idle monitor (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623700
<chrisccoulson> i've not looked at it in that much detail, but i fixed what looks like a similar issue in gnome-power-manager earlier in the year
<chrisccoulson> and it was actually a slightly different issue
<chrisccoulson> what i found is that g-p-m was missing the negative alarm altogether
<RAOF> Ah, yes.  I noticed that gnome-power-manager was setting appropriate transition thresholds.
<chrisccoulson> so, what was happening is:
<chrisccoulson> 1) Positive alarm triggers
<chrisccoulson> 2) g-p-m updated it's idle state, then
<RAOF> Note that I've also fixed an xserver bug in the SYNC extension, which might be what you're about to describe :)
<chrisccoulson> 3) presumably it got pre-empted by something else, and then
<chrisccoulson> 4) by the time it ran again to set up the negative alarm, it has already fired
<chrisccoulson> and so it thought the session was idle indefinately
<RAOF> Sweet!
<RAOF> That wasn't what I'd fixed in the xserver.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-power-manager/commit/?id=0c171b962989d20b55f65ae016c584d3543f4801
<chrisccoulson> that's the issue i fixed last cycle
<RAOF> Why didn't you just set the negative transition trigger at the same time that you set the positive transition trigger?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - the original patch i submitted did that, but we had to back it out for some reason, and i'm trying to remember why
<RAOF> Rather than wait until the +ve transition had fired before setting up the -ve transition.
<RAOF> You might have hit the xserver bug where if you had a +ve and -ve transition with the same threshold there was a good chance you'd never get the -ve transition?
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and remember what it broke ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure it was something weird like, if we set the -ve transition whilst the count was already lower than the threshold, then it ignored it, and never triggered at all
<chrisccoulson> something weird like that
<chrisccoulson> but my memory is sketchy now ;)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: So, what I fixed in xserver was the following: if you had a -ve transition with the same threshold as the +ve transition, then if you caught the signal at *exactly* the threshold then the -ve transition wouldn't fire because X wouldn't notice IDLETIME going *above* the threshold.
<iffi> If Michael Vogt or Sebastian Heinlein, who I think are the maintainers of gdebi are here, or if someone could forward it, I have a suggestion. Or perhaps there is a better place to ask?
<iffi> My suggestion is this. Add the text "\n Do you trust the source of this package?" to the dialog which appears for confirmation when installing an unsigned package.
<iffi> This would make it clear to new users in particular the nature of the confirmation.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you have multiple languages installed?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Only multiple EN variants.
<RAOF> Why?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I'm trying to text my gettext/polkit changes.  But I didn't test if the translations worked before at all.  Could you install language-pack-de-base and run software center and try and install a new package.  Check if the dialog that asks for your password is in german.
<robert_ancell> actually, it might not honour the language because the polkit agent is started on login...
<RAOF> I need to restart to boot the new kernel, anyway.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, cancel that, I'm going to log in as full german and see if it works
<robert_ancell> brb
<intelliant> How do i persist changes to group.conf ? The changes I make for the ltsp users seem to be lost every now and then. ... may be whenever i run apt-get or on reboot
<mvo> pitti: hey, are we frozen yet?
<RAOF> Can we not be frozen yet? :)
<RAOF> Or, more to the point, can I get a sponsor for another -ati upload to fix another DRI2 xserver crash?
 * hyperair wonders how many hoops there are to jump through in order to get a new gpod into ubuntu at this point.
<and471> morning everyone
<kiwinote> morning
<and471> hey kiwinote
<and471> hi glatzor
<and471> hi mvo, mpt, vish
<glatzor> morning and471
<mvo> mail
<mvo> hey
 * mvo waves to and471 and glatzor and kiwinote
<kiwinote> hi mvo
<and471> mvo, did you have any ideas about the software-properties thing?
<mvo> and471: the source.list finding ?
<and471> mvo, yup, going from a sourcelistentry to the display_name
<vish> and471: hi! :)
<vish> mvo: could we rename update manager this cycle? <? with a cherry on top> :)
<and471> :)
<vish> last day! ;p
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Howdie pitti!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<ajmitch> hi pitti
<RAOF> A little cold, actually :)
<pitti> RAOF: I wanted to talk to you about this apport/intel work item
<RAOF> I should go and turn on the heater.
<pitti> hey ajmitch
<pitti> RAOF: wow, in Australia!
<RAOF> In my defense, it's the southern bit of Australia in winter :P
<pitti> asac: seems it built by now
<ajmitch> it is tasmania after all, right?
<RAOF> We even have snow!
<RAOF> (Although not right now)
<pitti> mvo: frozen> no idea, but I don't think so
<pitti> RAOF: still need -ati sponsoring?
<RAOF> pitti: Yes please.
<RAOF> http://cooperteam.net/Packages/xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.1-1ubuntu4.dsc
<RAOF> With bonus changes in the same dir.
<and471> mvo, I am going and coming back in about 4 hours, do you think you could have the software-properties thing working (or glatzor ?)
<and471> mvo, glatzor, so then I can implement it in software-properties?
<kiwinote> mpt: hi! devildante's latest changes were at your request / approved by you?
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, I saw your query re: the apport/intel thing.  It's fine to defer that to Natty; our existing GPU hang infrastructure is perfectly acceptable.
<kiwinote> mvo: did you change anything in the addons branch before merging or not? (just so I know if I need to update things in my branch)
<pitti> RAOF: I'm interested in how much work that would actually be
<mvo> kiwinote: please update, I don't think I changed much other than resolving conflicts
<pitti> RAOF: perhaps you have some example bug reports where the apport info is good and bad? i. e. how to tell them apart?
<pitti> RAOF: so we'd somehow need to track that we added drm.debug to grub, and delete it again once we get the next hang?
<asac> pitti: yeah
<asac> thanks
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, that's about it.
<RAOF> It's pretty easy to tell you've added drm.debug to grub; just parse the kernel command-line.
<pitti> sure
<RAOF> Although I guess there are all sorts of edge cases possible where users have set it themselves.
<pitti> RAOF: well, in that case we wouldn't touch it, I guess
<seb128> hey
<pitti> RAOF: so, perhaps you can add links to a good and a bad bug, and I'll have a look?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<RAOF> pitti: I'll see if I can find a pair.
<seb128> hello pitti
<and471> mvo, I am going and coming back in about 4 hours, do you think you could have the sources.list thing working so then I can implement it (or glatzor ?)
<and471> mvo, bah, gotta go now, see ya
<mvo> vish: hello, sorry for my late reply. renaming the whole thing is a lot of churn. it will also break translaitons (not a big deal though). I would prefere to wait for N because we may get a complettely new one then
<kiwinote> hi! Just managed to track down the bug that was bothering me last night, so I'll just finish tidying up all the print statements, make a few last adjustments, do some more testing and then merge devildante's branch with his latest changes. Sorry for the delay ;)
<kiwinote> mvo: ^
<mvo> kiwinote: sweet!
<kiwinote> mvo: the only remaining biggish thing is that we get three transaction-finished signals, so the pane refreshes three times. (but that behaviour seemed to be in trunk before the addons merge as well)
<vish> mvo: np.. cool :)
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, that is quite possible (and anoying)
<mvo> mpt: good morning. what is wrong with "Find it in the menu at"? I don't mind the exact words, but mentioning something about menu or anything like this seems like a win, no?
<mvo> hm, I guess "menu" is not great as it might be confused with the menubar
<mpt> Good morning mvo
<mpt> mvo, does that code make a distinction between gnome-panel and Unity? I didn't see one, but then I didn't really know what to look for
<mpt> Good morning kiwinote, yes, all requested by me
<mvo> mpt: no, I don't think the unity feature we need is implemented, we could (relatively) easy hide the thing if unity is running
<kiwinote> mpt: thanks, and good morning ;)
<mpt> njpatel, hi, did the DX team get time to implement an API that either (a) reveals a particular launcher in Unity or (b) tells you where to find a particular launcher in Unity?
<mvo> I think we should aim for navigation in the addons, i.e. clicking on the pkgname (as it was before)
<njpatel> mpt, heh, no :)
<mvo> it breaks history currently, but that is a bug that needs attention, I think its massively more useful with that
<mvo> mpt: nzmm did some tweaks to the where-is-it-installed bits, you may want to check trunk
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, I keep missing you guys.  Should we update evolution?  (was going to ask didrocks in case it affected UNE)
<mpt> mvo, I'm happy with re-adding that navigation, but as you say, it would increase the importance and scope of bug 426999
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 426999 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Navigating to item via search doesn't show its department/subsection (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426999
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm not sure, to 2.30.3 at least yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw your polkit change, can we update cdbs to add the domain?
<seb128> the way it's doing for .desktop and .server
<seb128> ie some sed rules to update the .policy at build time?
<mvo> mpt: right, my feeling is that usefulness(navigation+426999) > usefulness(no-navigation) (but of course fixing that bug as well is the ideal state)
<asac> hey ... so the ALT key was fixed in gnome-terminal ... now paste doesnt work anymore :( ... ctrl+shift+v
<mpt> robert_ancell, good morning, are you still maintaining the "Featured" list for USC?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I replied to that email.  I assumed we can't do that easily?  But if it works for .desktop then sure
<robert_ancell> mpt, no, I think mvo is doing that
<seb128> robert_ancell, what email?
<robert_ancell> seb128, from David
<seb128> robert_ancell, I just read yours about adding a .in
<mvo> lol
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh ok, I didn't see those yet
<mvo> lets say we joint maintain it ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell, see /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/langpack.mk
<robert_ancell> seb128, I haven't looked at how people are using .policy in their build systems, but it's going to need intltool integration right?
<seb128> robert_ancell, evo to 2.30.3 yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, otherwise updates to do: gnome-bt, anjuta
<seb128> robert_ancell, brasero as well
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, I'll look at it tomorrow (evo and the polkit stuff)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I though your patch would use gettext if the the domain is there?
<robert_ancell> mvo, mpt, ok, joint maintaining it is.  Is this about Unity?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah it does
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, so we can just sed it
<seb128> robert_ancell, see /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/langpack.mk
<mpt> robert_ancell, yeah, the DX team were asking me yesterday about including some sort of Unity intro as a featured item
<seb128> robert_ancell, there is a regexp grepping the makefile to get the domain
<seb128> robert_ancell, that should work for most of the GNOME softwares
<mvo> I have no strong opinion either way, but the spec at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Lucid/FeaturedApps looks like its not really qualified
<robert_ancell> mpt, I'm not oposed in particular.  It feels to me like featured apps is moving towards an iOS/Android experience where there is not a fixed list so much as advertisements in the software center
<seb128> "intro" doesn't seem qualified
<seb128> or at least is not an application
<seb128> some days I hate bzr
<robert_ancell> I'm not convinced this is the right vehicle to encourage people to try a new desktop experience - the method of switching to it is non-trivial
<seb128> it just needs to download for half an hour to tell you that there is no commong ancestor with what you try to merge on
<robert_ancell> mpt, how do you feel about it?
<mpt> robert_ancell, I was skittish about including the vanilla Unity package, because unlike anything else in Featured, it dramatically changes your environment
<mpt> robert_ancell, I suggested having some sort of interface for switching in and out. Though of course it's a bit late for that.
<robert_ancell> mpt, yeah, I think that would be a requirement
<robert_ancell> mpt, does OMG not drive enough people to try it?
<seb128> robert_ancell, mpt: is that introduction a maverick thing?
<mpt> robert_ancell, depends what the goal is. If the goal is reporting bugs, then I'd guess they do. :-) (But I don't subscribe to those bug reports so I don't really know)
<seb128> robert_ancell, mpt: that's a feature and feature freeze was 2 weeks ago
<mpt> seb128, exactly
<seb128> there is no way we do that this cycle
<seb128> don't start wasting time on it
<seb128> robert_ancell only has 1.5 week of work left this cycle
<seb128> or 2 weeks
<seb128> then holidays and we will be hard frozen by the time he's back
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw quick question about shotwell, the remaining bugs on the specs, should they be dropped?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I didn't try but what happens on first run? does it auto import your xdg dir?
<robert_ancell> seb128, don't worry, I'm not planning on working on it
<seb128> ok ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, that was one of the bugs on the spec
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, those bugs aren't going to be implemented in time, but they're not blockers
<robert_ancell> seb128, it offers to import from F-Spot or ~/Photos if I remember correctly.  I'm happy with the current experience
<seb128> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will just drop the bugs from the blueprint
<seb128> so they stop showing up on the workitems list
<seb128> import f-spot or photos seems fine
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, can you add the list into the blueprint text if it is not?
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you know about bug 529696 - there's a lot of noise there
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529696 in brasero (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "brasero can't copy audio cd (useless error message) (affects: 140) (dups: 11) (heat: 703)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529696
<mvo> mpt: any thoughts on the "Find it in " string ? to include something like "menu", "main menu", "panel" or anything like this? I'm fine using the version you put forward if you think its too difficult to communicate
<seb128> robert_ancell, hum
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, I know about bug #514782
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 514782 in brasero (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Brasero fails to recognize erased DVD-RW media (dup-of: 581925)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514782
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581925 in udev (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "cdrom_id: Does not recognize reblanked DVD+RW, DVD-RW and DVD-RAM (affects: 22) (dups: 4) (heat: 128)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581925
<seb128> but that doesn't seem the same issue
<seb128> robert_ancell, we should have a try to backport if it that has been fixed upstream
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw how busy are you? you seem to merge again things we merged not so long ago
<seb128> doesn't seem really useful work right now
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm not sure how you read your bug emails, just some random tasks for you if you are out of those
<seb128> bug #623816
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623816 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox assert failure: rhythmbox: client.c:613: avahi_client_free: Assertion `client' failed. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623816
<seb128> seems a libdmapsharing issue
<seb128> robert_ancell, kees had a comment on the bug asking to turn on the testsuite for the lib as well at build time
<robert_ancell> seb128, not particularly busy.  Is there anything in particular to look at.  I'm not spotting a lot of bugs, e.g. https://launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=21439
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will start adding things to the list
<seb128> robert_ancell, otherwise there is the evo 2.20.3 updates
<seb128> brasero to 2.31
<seb128> anjuta to 2.31
<robert_ancell> yup, I'll do the updates
<seb128> gnome-bt to 2.31
<seb128> so feel free to pick in those tomorrow
<mpt> mvo, I didn't think it was difficult to communicate, I was just trying to make it shorter. :-) But I'll revert it since it looks wrong to you
<seb128> I will start building a list of bugs as well today or tomorrow
<robert_ancell> vuntz - your gnome 2.31 script is tracking the GNOME 3 version of gnome-bluetooth
<mvo> mpt: well, not wrong. I was just trying to make it easier for the user. I think we have some extra space there. like I said, no strong opinion, just trying to help a newbie that may need a little "push" to understand what "Applications" is meant
<mvo> mpt: but either way is fine with me ("menu" may not be ideal because of the menubar, but I don't know if there is a good word for a "launcher menu" that is not geek-speek
<mvo> )
<robert_ancell> seb128, gtg, anything else you want to raise?
<seb128> robert_ancell, one sec
<seb128> robert_ancell, to reply to your polkit email
<seb128> robert_ancell, the .policy are already in the POTFILES
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh also, I don't know if I'll be successful with the cheese/gst problem.  I'm still spending some time blundering around, not solution yet.
<seb128> they need to translate them to build the .policy at build time
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, nice
<seb128> ie they already have the translations
<seb128> they just put them at build time in the xml
<seb128> so we just need to add the sed magic to cdbs
<seb128> as we do for desktop and server
<seb128> .desktop .server I mean
<robert_ancell> seb128, so the translations are stored both in the xml and in .mo files?
<seb128> yes
<robert_ancell> works for us :)
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<seb128> that's it
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh
<robert_ancell> ok, should be easy
<seb128> robert_ancell, in case you didn't see it be have a p.u.c ~platform
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, thanks!
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<seb128> np
<seb128> robert_ancell, so you should be able to do changes now
<seb128> or add things
<seb128> details are on the platform list
<seb128> robert_ancell, that's it I think
<robert_ancell> need to update the irc channel title
<seb128> yeah, I will do that today
<seb128> I wanted to make sure the cronjob works before
<seb128> seems it didn't update so I will check that today
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, do you know if we will/should update dbus?
<seb128> to 1.3?
<robert_ancell> yes
<seb128> is that an unstable serie?
<seb128> seems a bit late to me
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> robert_ancell, I would default to no
<seb128> but I can check with Keybuk and pitti
<seb128> I will let you know
<robert_ancell> ah, checked.  it's debian experimental so versions is recommending it
<seb128> how come some lines have 2 upstream versions?
<robert_ancell> but I suspect we shouldn't.   I should probably update versions to handle that
<seb128> right
<seb128> I was going to say
<seb128> let's focus on the few I listed before
<seb128> and then on bug fixing
<seb128> I will build a buglist for eow
<robert_ancell> seb128, they're the packages that are tracking GNOME 2.30, but it shows that there is a 2.31 package available
<seb128> so next week we can spend time on those
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok
<robert_ancell> the list has been getting shorter since GNOME 3 was delayed
<seb128> I need to figure why nautilus-sendto tracks 2.90
<robert_ancell> I think it's just evo, gnome-panel, gdm, that should be help back
<seb128> http://people.gnome.org/~vuntz/tmp/versions/versions-2.32 doesn't
<robert_ancell> oh, that is weird
<seb128> gnome-control-center gnome-settings-daemon gnome-applets
<seb128> as well
<seb128> though not sure about the 2 first ones
<robert_ancell> me neither
<robert_ancell> applets because they are tied to the panel right?
<seb128> g-s-d has the polkit wrapper for the timezone
<seb128> yes
<seb128> our gnome-panel would not use the g-s-d one
<seb128> I guess we could do the update but just not ship that wrapper for this cycle
<pitti> seb128: I'm not sure; I don't usually follow dbus development
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think that's it from me, I will drop you an email if I think of anything else
<robert_ancell> later
<seb128> bye
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think you should have enough to do tomorrow with the few updates listed before and the polkit gettext domain
<robert_ancell> Au revoir
<mvo> kiwinote: I work on your branch now (just fyi)
<kiwinote> mvo: just pushed another revision
<kiwinote> mvo: there are two remaining issues (also in trunk): -
<kiwinote> mvo: -cancelling a policykit alert restores the wrong installation state
<kiwinote> mvo: - after installing/removing the main app, any subsequent addon checkbox toggling doesn't display the addonsbar
<mvo> kiwinote: did you figure out why recommends that are not len() == 1 are discarded? that does not seem to make a lot of sense to me
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks for the info on the open bugs, are you looking into them or do you think we should put them into LP to keep track?
<kiwinote> mvo: no, haven't investigated, but it may have been in the spec?
<mvo> kiwinote: right, but why is it there?
<kiwinote> mvo: the current trunk also doesn't allow install/remove via menu or listview, but have fixed that in my branch
<mvo> mpt: do you happen to know why reocommends are discarded if there is more than one recommends?
<kiwinote> mvo: dunno, mpt ^^ ?
<seb128> dpm, hi
<seb128> dpm, you might want to read the channel backlog
<mpt> mvo, no
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, I noticed that fix
<seb128> dpm, but what we said was basically what you wrote in your email
<mvo> mpt: thanks, I will see if I can work with devildante on figuring it out
<seb128> dpm, ie the potfiles.in and mo already have the translations and langpack.mk the magic to get the domain
<mvo> kiwinote: it seems that its rather odd, either we should have them all or just ignore all recommends (as they are installed anyway by default)
<kiwinote> mvo: indeed
<mvo> kiwinote: that will simplify the implementation as well (ignoring recommends)
<kiwinote> mvo: that sounds good, perhaps it may be good to check for any regressions though
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah
<mvo> kiwinote: there are quite a lot of packages that qualify for this criteria
<kiwinote> mvo: can we tweak addon choosing after ui freeze?
<mvo> ~2000 one if my count if correct
<mvo> yeah, its bugfixing
<mvo> I mean, if there are obvious bad ones in the list, that is a bug
<kiwinote> mvo: ok, then if you leave that recommended check there for the meantime, then tomorrow/next week I'll investigate in to getting better addon lists
<mvo> kiwinote: ok
<kiwinote> mvo: although it doesn't really matter, so if you want to take it out now, feel free ;)
<mvo> ok again ;)
<mvo> I play with it a bit
<dpm> hi seb128, ok, gotcha, I've just read the backlog
<dpm> (re: policy files)
<seb128> dpm, thanks for following on that
 * dpm hugs seb128, and would hug robert_ancell if he were around
 * seb128 hugs dpm
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson: don't worry about firefox updates
<seb128> we got the extra builders
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> that's good :)
<mvo> kiwinote: hm, hm, I thin kthe whole alogrithm will need some serious re-thinking, I would not be supprised if we just go with enhances and suggests, its making rather odd suggests (synatic got a kdebase-bin recommends in some obscure way)
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, I had been thinking about enhances and suggests and then determine the other addons based on pkgname, ie so that randompkg has randompkg-doc as an addon etc
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, I play some more and add some test code/formal tests so that we have a baseline
<kiwinote> mvo: great, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i seriously need to invest in some more RAM :/
<mvo> ram++
<seb128> to build firefox?
<ramachandran> hello. can anyone tell me how to customize the login window in ubuntu lucic ?
<mpt> mvo, kiwinote: Recommends should be showing up only if the package your're looking it is the *only* package in your sources that Recommends it.
<kiwinote> mvo: just managed to fix those two bugs mentioned above
<kiwinote> mvo: so that means that I'm happy with it going into trunk and being released whenever you are
<mvo> kiwinote: nice, thanks
<mpt> mvo, I have a bunch of small UI fixes here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/software-center/fit-and-finish-2/+merge/33751
<mvo> mpt: I do you have examples so that we can add tests? the current code does not seem to do that (probably a bug)
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks, merged into my addons branch
<ramachandran> any help on customizing the login windows ?
<mvo> kiwinote: you may want to merge back, some tweaks and tests, nothing much yet
<kiwinote> mvo: yep, they looked fine
<mpt> mvo, I don't know how to query the apt-cache for things like that ("Which packages recommend this package")
<ramachandran> clear
<mvo> mpt: thats fine, just give a hypothetical example
<mvo> mpt: I'm writing tests for this stuff now and I need to be sure I understand the rational behind the rules and also figure out if/what packages apply for this
 * mvo is off for lunch but reads backlog
<mpt> mvo, come to think of it, I don't have a good example. I was treating Recommends like Depends there, assuming that they won't be interesting unless they're unique. But maybe that's not a good rule.
<mpt> mvo, for example, synfigstudio Recommends synfig-examples, so it shows up as an add-on. synfig itself Suggests synfig-examples, but if it Recommended synfig-examples instead, under the current rule synfig-examples would show up as an add-on for neither of them. Which probably doesn't make sense.
<mpt> kmess currently Recommends konqueror, but I assume that's just a bug in kmess.
 * mpt finds a bug in the size calculation
<mvo> mpt: ok, thanks. so it sounds like its not too bad if the current implementation does not quite do what you initially speced, right? if you come up with a good example I'm happy to have a closer look, but the current code does not implement it, instead it discards everything that has more than one recommends or suggests (which does not make that much sense and is probably a oversight by devildante)
<mpt> mvo, it's a live spec. If we find something that doesn't make sense, we should change it. :-)
<mpt> mvo, so, we should show all Recommends?
<mvo> mpt: I have not fully made up my mind yet, but it feels to me like we should not show recommends at all because they are installed anyway by default and if the user removes a recommend the app may not work that well as before
<mvo> mpt: its a strong relationship than "addon". but I'm still researching it currently, this is so far just a feeling
<mpt> mvo, Recommends are checked by default. If we don't show Recommends at all, and installing installs Recommends by default, the end result is that Recommends is just another name for Depends, no?
<mvo> mpt: from software-centers POV yes. the wording in the policy is that they should be installed in all but the most unusal sittuations. its a policy decision  from us if we want to allow removal too easily or not
<mvo> mpt: I think we need to play a bit with it, from the code POV its not much difference
<mpt> mvo, we should err on the side of false negatives (not showing things that we should show), rather than false positives (showing things that we shouldn't). So if you think we're better without Recommends for now, I'm quite happy with that
<mpt> hi devildante :-)
<devildante> hi mpt :)
<mvo> mpt: thanks, I agree with that. I work on it in my branch and we can test both ways
<mvo> hey devildante!
<devildante> hi mvo ;)
<mvo> oh, and I should hold up a sign saying "bugfix mode" from now on :)
<mvo> "<b>BUGFIX MODE</b>" even  :P
<kiwinote> devildante: hi!
<devildante> hi kiwinote :)
<kiwinote> devildante: bug 624578 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624578 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""Total size" is smaller with add-on selected than without (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624578
 * devildante is happy he's working with good guys
<mpt> mmnz_ has left the building
<devildante> kiwinote, mpt: problem is I don't even see kipi-plugins in gwenview page :p
<devildante> only see kipi-plugins-dbgsym because I enabled ddebs
<kiwinote> devildante: true, by the looks of it I have fixed that specific addon in my branch actually
<kiwinote> devildante: it may be worth trying to find another app though to see if you can reproduce the bug there though
<devildante> kiwinote: okay, but later, I'm trying to solve a problem mpt gave me :p
<kiwinote> devildante: ah, that's fine then ;)
<mvo> devildante: by what path is kipi-plugins selected for gwenview?
<mpt> mvo, kipi-plugins Enhances: gwenvie
<mpt> w
<kiwinote> I think we filter it out correctly now
<mpt> kiwinote, filter it out? Why?
<devildante> it shouldn't be filtered
<devildante> problem is only kipi-plugins-dbgsym is shown for me
<kiwinote> devildante, mpt: ah, ok, then our filtering rules are too strict atm
<devildante> and the only common point between it and kipi-plugins is: Enhances: digikam, gwenview, kphotoalbum, showimg
<kiwinote> In my branch I didn't adjust any filtering rules, I only fixed some cases where the filtering rules weren't applied properly
<mpt> kiwinote, first, if we can't trust Enhances:, the whole add-ons feature is probably a lost cause. Second, the spec should keep up to date with the implementation so that there's somewhere packagers (or people writing instructions for packagers) can learn the rules.
<mpt> So if you change the filtering please let me know, and I'll update the spec. :-)
<mvo> I think currently its a bit of a work-in-progress (the implementation just like the spec)
<mvo> the current implementaion does not quite implement the spec either
<mpt> ok, what do I need to change?
<dpm> seb128, could perhaps someone from the desktop team look at bug 616856 and bug 613081? I think they might be easy ones to fix, but quite visible in localized systems.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616856 in shotwell (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Shotwell's desktop file needs gettext domain (affects: 2) (heat: 442)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616856
<mpt> We can papercut-fix packages with bad Recommends and Suggests, just like we did for applications with bad Categories and Sections.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613081 in im-switch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "im-switch should not be shown in the menu (affects: 1) (heat: 157)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613081
<mvo> once we have debugged the implmentation I can help with that
<seb128> dpm, ok, adding that to my list
<dpm> awesome, thanks seb128
<seb128> dpm, you're welcome
<devildante> mpt: we already reached 100 papercuts :p
<mvo> kiwinote: please check my branch, I think the kipi-plugins is ok now, probably my bug
<mpt> mvo, your branch makes no difference to the bug for me
<mpt> still 1780 KB without kipi-plugins, 1631 KB with. :-)
<mvo> mpt: oh, sorry. I meant that I fixed a different bug :)
<mpt> oh
<kiwinote> mvo: we seems to get lots more addons now
<mvo> kiwinote: which ones?
<kiwinote> mvo: eg software-center now has addons, ubuntu-desktop has many
<mvo> kiwinote: with r1067
<mvo> kiwinote: right, that is itentional, I removed the "len(recommends) == 1" restriction (for both recommends and suggests)
<mvo> yeah, that is intentional, before we ignored
<kiwinote> mvo: ah, ok, sounds like a good move!
<rodrigo_> morning / afternoon
<rodrigo_> seb128, ping
<seb128> rodrigo_, hi
<seb128> rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, nessita has a ubuntu-sso-client package branch almost ready, that she didn't submit yesterday because it was 10PM (in Argentina) and nobody (you or kenvandine) was around, so would it be ok to have it uploaded today, even though it's past UI freeze?
<rodrigo_> seb128, a bit tired, yesterday was a crazy day, working from 9AM to 10PM to make the UI freeze deadline
<rodrigo_> seb128, still sleepy today :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, the sso upload it's ok yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's my turn today to have a busy day to upload all the changes people try to get before the freeze now ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, cool! as soon as nessita arrives she'll submit it
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, today's your turn, yeah :(
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I will wait for her
<seb128> rodrigo_, I didn't manage to do the tomboy update yet so if you want to do it feel free
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, right, I was thinking last night about telling you about me doing it, but I haven't awaken yet, so yeah, will do it now
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> good morning all
<ayan> good morning.
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> ayan, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, I assigned you a bug from ivanka about ubuntu-mono
<kenvandine> ok, i was looking for that
<seb128> kenvandine, it's just renaming some icons
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, do you think you have time for it?
<kenvandine> we talked about it yesterday
<kenvandine> good morning mterry
<seb128> hey mterry
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, i'll get it done this morning
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, are you in touch with them about theme update btw?
<mterry> kenvandine, seb128: morning!
<seb128> I've no clue of what's going on there
<seb128> I've updated our murrine git version
<kenvandine> seb128, i was just thinking about that
<kenvandine> yes, they said it would be ready today
<seb128> since we are on a git version I figured we could as well take the current one
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, great... be proactive :)
<kenvandine> it was going to need a snapshot :)
<kenvandine> thx!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> np
<rodrigo_> seb128, nessita already proposed the branch
<rodrigo_> oh, there she is
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> hi seb128 :-)
<seb128> nessita, how are you?
<seb128> nessita, I've read that you have late changes coming, I might accept those if that's asked nicely and in french of course ;-)
<nessita> seb128: fine, a bit tired, yesterday we had a marathon to meet the UI freeze. But it was fun!
<nessita> seb128: ok, I will not use any translator so please be tolerant:
<nessita> seb128: mon cheri, est-ce-que vous pouvez faire le merge pour le branch de l'ubuntu-sso-client? ou-la-lá!
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> nessita, "mon cheri", ou la la! ;-)
<seb128> nessita, oui je peux vu que c'est si gentillement demandé ;-)
<rodrigo_> :)
 * seb128 hugs nessita
<seb128> where is the merge request?
<nessita> seb128: merci!
<rodrigo_> do you both of us want us to leave the room and leave you alone? :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, lol
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> pedro_, ola!
<pedro_> salut seb128!
<pedro_> hello rodrigo_
<nessita> seb128: I'm looking for it
<rodrigo_> hola pedro_
<devildante> Qu'est ce que je vois ici? De l'impertinence, sans l'ombre d'un doute! :p
<seb128> devildante, ;-)
<nessita> seb128: s'il vous plait: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-0.99.3/+merge/33774
<seb128> nessita, je regarde
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> lot of bugs fixed
<devildante> beaucoup d'insectes ont été liquidés, à ce que je vois :p
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> nessita, uploaded
<nessita> seb128: c'est splendid!
<bcurtiswx> Good mornin
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> Hey seb128
<mvo> devildante, mpt: could you please try my lp:~mvo/software-center/addons branch? its based on the refactoring from kiwinote and I tweaked the code a little bit more , for my (limited) tests it seems to give good results
<mvo> hey and471
<and471> hi mvo :)
<devildante> mvo: okay
<mvo> and471: sorry :( did work full-time on the addons stuff, not had any time for you :/
<and471> mvo, no worries
<mpt> hi and471
<and471> hey mpt
<mpt> mvo, should we ask and471 if he's interested in the SSO bug?
<and471> mpt, are you teasing me? :P
<devildante> mvo: kipi-plugins now shows in gwenview, great job ;)
<mvo> devildante: yeah!
<mvo> devildante: thanks, like I always say, tweaking stuff is always easiier than doing the from scratch work, so kudos for you for doing the hard parts :)
<devildante> mvo: np :)
<mvo> (and to kiwinote and mpt of course as well)
<mpt> mvo, could tweaks to exactly what does and doesn't appear as an add-on perhaps wait until UI freeze?
<mpt> after UI freeze, I mean
<devildante> yes, thanks to all of you ;)
<and471> hey tremolux
<tremolux> hiya and471
<mvo> mpt: yeah that makes sense. I merge what we have now (its was still useful to work on this so that we have basic tests)
<mvo> hey tremolux
<tremolux> hey mvo  \o
<mpt> hi tremolux
<tremolux> mpt!  hello  :)
<mpt> mvo, are you turning on --enable-buy by default for UIF?
<mvo> mpt: yeah, I think we have to
<mpt> Is there any hope for bug 618817? :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618817 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Payment screen opens in a separate window (affects: 1) (heat: 466)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618817
<mvo> mpt: unless minor miracles happen very little, I'm really sorry
<mpt> ok
<mpt> You could cheer me up by merging my fit-and-finish branch (or nzmm_'s variation)
<mvo> mpt: tbh, I'm pretty blown away what we (as a team) managed to get done this cycle so far, we will get to this one eventually too (and how known, minor miracles do happen sometimes)
<devildante> mvo: thanks :)
<mpt> Yeah, we all rock
<mvo> mpt: ha! the way you say it reminds me about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGb3_F4puGg - more enthusiasm please ;)
<tremolux> haha!
<and471> mvo, I am conscious of UI freeze today and so thats why I was bugging you. Would it be an idea to do as in this screenshot, so that it would be easier to fix after UI freeze as there would not be a large change visually http://imgur.com/EGXSd
<and471> mvo, and then look to change it to the display name after UI freeze?
<mvo> and471: I think we will get a ui freeze exception if needed
<and471> mvo, it is working with comments in the sources.list file, so it is halfway there
<and471> mvo, so should I commit the stuff in that screenshot, or wait until EVERYTHING is working?
<kiwinote> and471: merging deb and deb-src entries would be so sweet ;)
<kiwinote> and471: it's starting to look quite great though!
<and471> kiwinote, yup, maybe a bit later :)
<and471> kiwinote, thanks :)
<and471> kiwinote, the issue is, we need to find a way to move from the source.list entry to the display_name of the repository
<and471> kiwinote, so from http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian to 'Dropbox Official Repository'
<kiwinote> and471: yeah, I think that's not entirely trivial
<and471> kiwinote, indeed
<kiwinote> and471: is the info in a release file somewhere, or how do you actually want to obtain the nice name?
<and471> kiwinote, in SC, we can obtain it from the cache[pkg].candidate.origin.label
<and471> kiwinote, but that is becuase we are pkg orientated in SC, in SP, we are source orientated :)
<kiwinote> yay for us ;)
<mvo> and471: if you commit what you have, that is fine
<and471> mvo, ok
<mpt> and471, we have another challenge for you if you're interested: bug 624097
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624097 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""Reinstall Previous Purchases" sign-in dialog doesn't explain itself (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624097
<and471> mvo, hmm, I might have a look, does that need to be done by today?
<and471> mvo, lp:~and471/software-properties/treeview-improvements
<and471> nessita, hey, can you give me instructions on how to run the ubuntu_sso dbus service so I can try out this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/624097 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624097 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""Reinstall Previous Purchases" sign-in dialog doesn't explain itself (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> and471: sure!
<nessita> and471: let me open the bug first
 * chrisccoulson wonders if it will ever stop raining here
<devildante> mpt: about the addon name taking too much space, I couldn't figure out a solution. All I could do was line wrap
<mpt> devildante, no worries, we can give it as a puzzle to nzmm_ later. :-)
 * and471 wonders with chrisccoulson 
<devildante> mpt: okay, thx :)
 * devildante wonders who's nzmm_
<and471> devildante, the guy who did all the appdetailsgtk stuff
<and471> devildante, before you started with SC, we used webkit for appdetails
<devildante> and471: oh great!
<nessita> and471: ok, here am I
<tjaalton> cities of clock applet prefs can't be set for the user, it has no effect though gconftool --dump shows the exact same string for both cases (default/manual)
<nessita> and471: my internet connection went down
<and471> nessita, np
<tjaalton> but when i look at the content from gconf-editor, the value has extra '[]' around it
<nessita> and471: so, your question is how to reproduce?
<nessita> and471: I haven't tried it, but I think that the instructions that mpt added there allows you to reproduce
<tjaalton> when it's set manually
<and471> nessita, but don't I need the ubuntuone_sso dbus thing running?
<and471> nessita, I am on lucid
<nessita> and471: ah, uh :-/
<seb128> tjaalton, not sure to understand what you describe
<nessita> and471: this is not supposed to be running on lucid
<nessita> and471: new SSO is a maverick thing
<seb128> tjaalton, what is the issue?
<tjaalton> seb128: I'd like to set the default city for every user
<and471> nessita, when I spoke to you before, you told me to run 'x' and then the dbus service ran
<and471> nessita, can't I do that now? (from a bzr branch)
<seb128> tjaalton, set a default value for the key?
<tjaalton> seb128: but it doesn't work if I just copy the contents of the string
<seb128> how do you set it?
<nessita> and471: you can install latest SSO from the pp:ubuntuone/nightlies PPA
<and471> nessita, ok let me start from the beginning
<tjaalton> seb128: in a file under /usr/share/gconf/defaults, and run update-gconf-defaults
<nessita> and471: ok :-)
<and471> nessita, in doing the steps in that bug report, I get the following first:
<and471> nessita, a 500 internal server error from sc.staging.ubuntu.com
<tjaalton> seb128: wondering if gconftool --dump filters the '[]' from the string
<tjaalton> aah
<nessita> and471: ok, I wouldn't know about SC
<vish> and471: heh , funny story about how nzmm_ got involved in SC . he was in #u+1  he had shown his icon-library app for identifying icons,  and mention he had seen the initial idea for the SC pathbar on the wiki , so showed a WIP .py , immediately i pinged mvo and mvo never let go of him ;p
<tjaalton> seb128: will try something first..
<and471> vish, hehe
<seb128> tjaalton, what did you put in that file?
<seb128> tjaalton, [value] indicates a list type usually
<seb128> tjaalton, but gconf-editor displays the list items
<and471> mvo, I can' do that bug, becuase when I try to reproduce I get a 500 internet server error from https://sc.staging.ubuntu.com/
<seb128> tjaalton, ie it doesn't need to use the square brackets to indicate the type
<and471> *can't
<tjaalton> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483977/
<tjaalton> seb128: but it should probably have '&lt;location name=&quot;&quot; ...'
<mvo> and471: ok
<seb128> tjaalton, right
<mvo> vish: I owe you a beer for this!
<seb128> tjaalton, and it should be in []
<vish> mvo: :)
<seb128> tjaalton, what you wrote there is a string
<seb128> tjaalton, where it wants a list
<tjaalton> seb128: but that's what gconftool --dump shows
<seb128> [] indicates a list type
<seb128> well the gconf-default syntax is [] for lists
<seb128> we don't have a --type
 * mvo is out for ~1h (appointment), I will read scrollback
<and471> nessita, got it working by running DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> and471: yeah, thing is that you'd need latest of everything (SC, U1 if needed) to work with that version, right?
<and471> nessita, yup that is fine, I am running out of bzr branches
<nessita> and471: but yes, you can run it that way. You can now use d-feet to actually make the calls
<nessita> and471: ah! that should work, I didn't get you were doing that :-)
<tjaalton> seb128: oh right, the manpage shows an example <blush>
<and471> nessita, so on the bug report, mvo mentions adding an extra method so not to break the api, whereas you say to change the existing method, which should I do?
<nessita> and471: either change requires a freeze exception. Did you (or mvo or anyone) arrange that?
<and471> nessita, no
<tjaalton> seb128: yeah, works.. thanks
<nessita> and471: having the freeze exception approved by the desktop team, I'd strongly recommedn modifying the current method
<nessita> and471: since the SC is the only client
<and471> ok
<kiwinote> devildante: you about?
<devildante> kiwinote: I am about :p
<and471> mvo, nessita, gah I have a splitting headache, I shall do this tomorrow
<kiwinote> devildante: [ installed software > compiz ] gives  [ Total size: ] 246kB to download, 729kB on disk
<devildante> kiwinote: updating trunk...
<nessita> and471: ok, get better
<vish> and471: is bug 605092 still relevant?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605092 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "Please ship the Ubuntu COF (distributor-logo) at 48x48 (affects: 1) (heat: 81)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605092
<and471> vish, no not anymore since we changed the login dialog
<devildante> kiwinote: yes, confirming
<and471> vish, but it would be nice, nevertheless :)
<vish> and471: pff! you should have updated the bug! i gave ken-vandine a startle a few mins ago!
<vish> ;p
<and471> mpt, for bug 624097, do you want no header text?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624097 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""Reinstall Previous Purchases" sign-in dialog doesn't explain itself (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624097
<and471> mpt, (primary text)
<and471> vish, hehe, sorry forgot about it
<mpt> and471, so this was the original target: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=previous-purchases-authorize.jpg
<and471> mpt, so no header text?
<mpt> and471, no "Connect to X", no
<and471> mpt, ok cool
<mpt> It's a repetition of the title bar
<mpt> So the new parameter would be the primary text of the dialog
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, app indicator patch doesn't apply in tomboy 1.3.2, I guess it's not upstream, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no it's not, can you make apply easily?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, working on it, seems easy, but I'll ask for help if not
<seb128> ok
<and471> nessita, what is self.login_vbox.header (line 548 of gui.py)
<and471> nessita, is self.login_vbox a special class?
<devildante> kiwinote: fixed :)
<kiwinote> devildante: great!
<and471> nessita, ah don't worry I get it now
<and471> mpt, nessita, bah, no headache can withstand the power of nurofen! I have made the changes, but I feel the dialog looks a bit bare.. http://imgur.com/gaPpJ
<nessita> and471: what did you do with the header? :-)
 * mpt hides
<and471> nessita, nuked it as mpt requested
<nessita> OMG
 * nessita fades
<and471> nessita, I haven't actually changed the dbus api at all
<and471> nessita, I just used the help_text
<mpt> and471, so, that probably won't work for Ubuntu One
<nessita> and471: well, if you don't need a new header, you don't nee to change the api
<and471> mpt, this is what I was worried about
<nessita> and471: but I thought that a header change was requested
<nessita> and471: yeah, changing the help_text is totally doable, though it requires a UI freeze exception (because of the new strings)
<and471> nessita, how does ubuntu one need to use _build_login_page?
<and471> nessita, could you give a screenshot?
<nessita> and471: the login page is used when opening the register dialog, and clicking at the bottom
<MacSlow> gord, while testing lp:~unity-team/unity/unity.scrolling-update I sometimes don't get a quicklist on right-click
<MacSlow> gord, using unity -p atm
<MacSlow> gord, will try under mutter... and also compare with current unity trunk
<and471> nessita, does ubuntu one use the dbus api?
<nessita> and471: yes, is the only thing that uses (I mean, it doesn't communicate using another way)
<and471> nessita, using the same login_to_get_credentials
<and471> ?
<nessita> and471: nopes, U1 uses login_or_register...
<and471> nessita, ah good, so U1 will use a different method to all 'third party' applications?
<nessita> and471: not sure what you're asking. SSO is a generic service and both dbus calls can be used by any application. At this particular point, the only app that uses the login_to_register is SC
<and471> nessita, because u1 needs the header, whereas all other apps don't, they just need the help_text
<and471> nessita, so I need a way to differenciate between them
<nessita> and471: I wouldn't generalize like that :-)
<nessita> and471: maybe all the apps needs the header and SC doesn't ;-)
<and471> nessita, well at the moment :)
<nessita> and471: anyways, I think the safer solution is to change the API to receive an extra parameter with the header content
<and471> nessita, ok, well if I assume that SC is the only one then the dbus api needs changing
<and471> nessita, ok
<nessita> and471: we're trying to avoid adding hacks to the SSO code for special cases
<nessita> and471: we're trying to not knowing about SC or U1 within the SSO code
<sabdfl> maverick must be in great shape
<sabdfl> i asked clan if she wanted Unity, she said OK, so i upgraded to Maverick this morning
<sabdfl> just now i asked her "how's Maverick working for you", she nearly dropped her toast
<sabdfl> "WHAT!? you said Unity, not Maverick!"
<sabdfl> shipit
<and471> hehe
<devildante> meh, maverick has been pretty stable
<vish> sabdfl: let us know the hardware model too, some of us are having problems ;)
<sabdfl> lenovo x200s, vish
<vish> sabdfl: thanks :) trying to follow jcastro's rule, "Find out and Buy laptops that Linus has!"  so we now buy laptops that sabdfl has :)
<and471> hmm, nessita adding and extra variable to login_to_get_credentials in main.py gives ValueError: input signature is shorter than the number of arguments taken
<and471> nessita, is there somewhere else I need to add the variable?
<and471> nessita, don't worry I figured it out
<nessita> and471: ok, you may wanna read about dbus and method signatures
<rodrigo_> hey MacSlow, how's the motorbike going?
<and471> nessita, mpt, sorry guys I am gonna be busy from now on (going to sixth form) and since this is going to require a bit more effort than I anticipated I am going to leave it
<mpt> and471, ok, have you pushed a branch?
<and471> mpt, well since it isn't really working do you want me to?
<nessita> and471: have you added tests?
<nessita> mpt: I can do the help_text change, but leaving the header untouched. Would that help?
<and471> nessita, no as it doesn't work
<nessita> and471: ok then. Good luck, and thanks a lot for your contributions :-)
<and471> nessita, it is just adding the header_text var is harder and requires more time and I don't want to commit to time that I might not have
<nessita> and471: yeah, I know, that's why we couldn't do it ourselves :-/
<nessita> and471: we're dealing with tons more of bugs
<and471> nessita, hehe yeah
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/tomboy/1_3_2_release/+merge/33795
<rodrigo_> seb128, and a question, how do I make a package build -dbg subpackage?
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, you usually list the -dbg in the control and tweak the rules if required
<seb128> just adding the dbg might be enough with cdbs
<rodrigo_> hmm, ok, trying then
<rodrigo_> seb128, yay, that seemed to do it
<seb128> excellent
<rodrigo_> seb128, how can I build 32bit packages on a 64bit system?
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> sorry I've no time to investigate to figure how it works again today
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, pbuilder-dist maverick i386 <sourcepackage>.dsc
<kenvandine> is what i do
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, but I need to setup pbuilder?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i don't know how to do it without pbuilder
<geser> the easiest way is having a 32bit pbuilder/chroot/vm/...
<seb128> pitti, around?
<mpt> ahhhhhh
<mpt> devildante, are you busy?
<devildante> mpt: I'll afk in a few minutes, so tell me what you want :)
<mpt> devildante, there are icons attached to bug 614213, bug 614214, and bug 614215, and it would be super excellent if they got in
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614213 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Icon needed for the "Other" item in the left navigation pane (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614213
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614214 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Icon needed for the "For Purchase" item in the left navigation pane (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614214
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614215 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Icon needed for the "Independent" item in the left navigation pane (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614215
 * devildante will take care of it, but will be afk for now
<devildante[afk]> bye for now :)
<vish> mpt: why are we adding new icons to SC? 2 of those icons already exist in humanity couldnt we just use the icon-names instead?
<vish> mpt: would make it more themeable too ;)
<mpt> vish, which ones?
<tremolux> vish: do you know the corresponding icon names offhand?  I can wire them up
<vish> mpt: tremolux: purchase = emblems/../emblem-money
<tremolux> mpt: not too sure about the For Purchase icon attached to that report..
<tremolux> mpt: I would think something like a package with a small price tag on it might be more appropriate
<vish> mpt: tremolux: and the Independant is /apps/../system-users
<mpt> vish, sweet
<tremolux> vish: awesome, I will wire them, see how they look
<mpt> I can fix that myself
<mpt> oh, tremolux can, even better
<mpt> because he knows what he's doing
<vish>  mpt doesnt mean you shouldnt ;p
<mpt> Well, I have another branch I'm working on
<tremolux> mpt: you could do it sure, but I'm happy to
<tremolux> mpt: I'm fixing bugs currently
<tremolux> mpt: lots of recent churn  ;)
<tremolux> mpt: so I'll wire the icons
<vish> tremolux: the unknown '?' alternative can be gnome-unknown , which is the same as on the bug but colored
<mpt> thanks tremolux
<tremolux> vish: there must be a "question mark" icon for use with "Other"?
<tremolux> vish: oh, you are too fast  :)
<tremolux> mpt: sure thing!
<vish> tremolux: :)
<tremolux> vish: thanks a lot!
<vish> tremolux: np.. :)
<mpt> tremolux, can you point me to where the style of the "Featured" and "What's New" boxes is defined? I don't see it in availablepane.py
<tremolux> mpt: those are in catview_gtk.py
<mpt> ah right, thanks
<tremolux> mpt: np
<pitti> seb128: hello
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, can you promote some binaries for me? I'm doing the unity updates and there is some new build-depends in universe (source in main) but I'm out of ssh on that box
<pitti> seb128: sure, what do you need?
<pitti> phone, brb
<pitti> re
<seb128> pitti, libutouch-grail1 libutouch-grail-dev libmt-dev
<pitti> odd, I thought I promoted those days ago
<seb128> sources are but not the binaies
<seb128> pitti, thanks, I need to finish those updates in the next 25 minutes then I need to run for a bit
<pitti> swimming?
<seb128> and I don't want to risk crashing my box, sometime video get screwed on user switch
<seb128> pitti, no, picking people at the train station
<seb128> anyway back to updates
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> $ change-override.py -S -c main utouch-grail utouch-gesturetest  mtdev
<pitti> this is still in the bash history
<pitti> odd
<seb128> the source is in main
<seb128> those binaries are not though
<pitti> right that history is from a few days ago
<seb128> some archive admin might have clean inconsistency
<pitti> anyway, promoted
<seb128> while nothing was using them yet
<seb128> thanks
<tremolux> vish, mpt: I think they look pretty great!  http://imgur.com/kE0c8.png
<tremolux> vish: you rock!  thanks a lot
<vish> tremolux: np.. :)
<mpt> tremolux, cool! That blue makes sense for help, but for "Other" I think we really do want something more drab
<tremolux> mpt: prolly right
<vish> hmm , i think we have a drab one too!
<vish> let me check
<mpt> (and, also important, something that doesn't look like help)
<vish>   application-default-icon
<vish> tremolux: ^
<vish> thats a '?' but in a square and grey
<tremolux> vish: thx, will try
<tremolux> mpt: what think?  http://i.imgur.com/7x1uA.png
<mpt> vish, do you recognize that ^ icon from anywhere else?
<vish> mpt: which one? the 'question mark' ? thats the  'application-default-icon'
<mpt> Oh, it's the icon that gnome-panel uses for an application where it can't find the icon
<mpt> vish, excellent choice.
<mpt> tremolux, merge it. :-)
<vish> \o/
<dpm> pitti, have you got some minutes for a question about p-d-e, i18n and packaging? I'm trying to find out why ubuntu-sso-client does not generate a template on build. I've built it locally and the translations tarball does not get created for some reason...
<tremolux> mpt, vish: \o/ too!
<tremolux> :)
<vish> :)
<mpt> tremolux, bug 618821 is both quite important and probably a one-line fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618821 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Price in software item screen doesn't show currency (affects: 1) (heat: 353)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618821
<tremolux> mpt: oh, yep, I'll fix that, thanks for pointing it out
<seb128> bbl
 * mpt is annoyed he can't even target bugs to Natty, let alone Obstreperous
 * devildante is back :)
<mpt> tremolux, when can we expect items for purchase to show descriptions?
<pitti> dpm: hm, that's indeed a bit weird - if I call setup.py build_i18n, it gets created just fine
<mpt> hi devildante, tremolux took care of the icons
<devildante> thanks tremolux ;)
<pitti> dpm: ah, I see -- its setup.py overwrites the "build" target, which derives from build.build instead of build_extra.build_extra
<pitti> dpm: i. e. it circumvents p-d-e
<dpm> aah, I see...
<tremolux> devildante: oh sure thing
<devildante> is anybody working on bug 554319? I'd like to work on it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554319 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software center silently removes installed packages if there are package conflicts (affects: 7) (heat: 53)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554319
<tremolux> devildante: thank you yourself  :)
<tremolux> devildante: I don't think anybody's working on that one, go for it
<devildante> nobody thanks me :p
<devildante> tremolux, okay, thanks :)
<pitti> good night everyone
<tremolux> devildante: re: thanks; I sure hope that's not true!
<devildante> :p
<tremolux> night pitti, and thanks very much for sponsoring tzdata  :)
<mpt> devildante, basically, that should produce an alert identical to the one in step 5 of <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#removing>, except that the text is "To install X, these items must be removed:"
<mpt> and the main action button should be "Install Anyway"
<devildante> mpt: okay, thanks :)
<mvo> devildante: we need to use the "simulate" method from aptdeamon to make this work reliable
<devildante> mvo: I don't think we need it. I already have some code that determines which pkgs will get removed from an operation ; I use it to determine the total size of operations
<mvo> devildante: right, but the aptdaemon will take futurue changes into account
<devildante> mvo: does it make a difference?
<mvo> devildante: so if you install A and install B that remove A then the aptademon will show a warning about it
<mvo> devildante: yeah
<devildante> ah
<devildante> mvo: I don't understand this line in gtk-demo.py: if [pkgs for pkgs in trans.dependencies if pkgs]:
 * devildante is confused
<dobey> i think that always evaluates to true, since an empty list is not None?
<mvo> devildante: it goes over all "pkgs" in trans.dependencies and ads it to the [] if its not empty
<mvo> devildante: it looks a bit confusing
<devildante> thanks mvo :)
<dobey> i just don't know why you'd do a list comprehension inside an if statement :)
<dobey> err, as the if statmenet evaluation that is
<devildante> mpt: since we implemented add-ons, could you move its section in the main spec?
<mvo> dobey: not my code ,) - just tried to explain what it does
<dobey> heh, sure
 * mvo is away for a bit again
<devildante> dammit you aptdaemon devs :p
<dobey> no i'm not :)
<devildante> dammit you aptdaemon dev who wrote that code :p
<dobey> heh
<devildante> sorry ;)
<mpt> devildante, sure, remind me tomorrow. :-) I'm going home now.
<devildante> mpt, bye :)
<mpt> Thank you all, you've been beautiful
<devildante> you're beautiful, it's true :p
<mpt> tremolux, https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/software-center/featured-and-whats-new-background/+merge/33802 if you have time :-)
<kiwinote> mpt: should we force the first letter of each channel (ie subnode of 'get software'/'installed software') to be uppercase, or should we respect the original name?
<Sarvatt> so libdrm-nouveau1 in maverick has a Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (<< 1:0.0.16) that's preventing lucid->maverick upgrades at the moment and I haven't figured out a way around it besides dropping the breaks which does work. anyone have any ideas on what else to try besides dropping the breaks? libdrm-nouveau1 2.4.21 really doesn't work with x-x-v-nouveau 0.0.15
<devildante> kiwinote, mvo, tremolux: http://imgur.com/wBYV3.png
<tremolux> devildante: nice!
<devildante> tremolux: now working on showing application icons instead of the default pkg icon
<tremolux> devildante: awesome
<kiwinote> devildante: 'installed' and 'items' can be lower case ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: they are
<kiwinote> devildante: ah, nice :)
<kiwinote> devildante: can you push the code?
<devildante> kiwinote: <devildante> tremolux: now working on showing application icons instead of the default pkg icon
<devildante> I'll push it after that ;)
<kiwinote> ok, great!
<vish> odd that we show 'technical items' in the featured section!
<devildante> kiwinote, mvo, tremolux: http://imgur.com/ddgvj.png
<devildante> vish: not with me (using trunk)
<tremolux> devildante: it looks great!  feel free to push when ready
<vish> devildante: hmm , well, i'm trying the daily , and i see _Show 5 technical items_
<devildante> Gold rule: always test trunk :p
<kiwinote> vish: I fixed that in 2.1.13 this afternoon
<vish> kiwinote: sweet!
<devildante> tremolux: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/fix-conflicting-packages/+merge/33818 ;)
<tremolux> tremolux: beauty  :)
<tremolux> I mean, devildante, sheesh
<devildante> tremolux is talking to itself :p
<tremolux> :D
<devildante> nevermind, but merge please :p
<tremolux> it is indeed
<devildante> whoops, debian/changelog conflict, will fix it
<devildante> fixed and pushed :)
 * devildante will be afk for a while... if it's not merged till then, I'll do nasty things :p
 * kiwinote quite liked the glow behind the featured icons :?
<kiwinote> mvo: it seems we managed to slow the get_addons() down quite a lot. 40mins for all pkgs in the original branch, 20 mins in my revisions and 70mins and counting (only up to libjava atm) in trunk :/
<mvo> kiwinote: *weeh* :/
<kiwinote> mvo: but the addons we get are a lot better, so we still have a net improvement :)
<mvo> kiwinote: aha, I *think* it might simply because we actually look at a lot more now (because the len(recommends) == 1 and len(suggests) == 1 restrictions got lifted)
<mvo> kiwinote: but I may be wrong, I play a bit with ExecutionTime()
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, if that's the case then all is fine
<kiwinote> mvo: my guess was that it may be because we call get_all_deps_installing(pkg) for every pkg
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, that is a likely candidate ofr a performance regression :/
<kiwinote> mvo: anyway, that doesn't need to be resolved tonight, as on a single package basis it all works promptly ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah :) I was wondering if it would make sense to try to reorder the stuff in the filter so that the cheap (fast) stuff is tested first so that the overhead per-apckage is minimal
<kiwinote> mvo: yep, that would make sense if it is clear what is cheap
 * mvo nods
<kiwinote> mvo: what we ideally want though is to not call get_all_deps_installing(pkg) if we don't need to
<mvo> kiwinote: agreed!
<kiwinote> mvo: ie, if we take it out of the filter and only call it if addons remain after being filtered
 * devildante is back
<mvo> hey devildante - saw your removal branch, very nice. but unfortunately today I'm too tired to properly review it, I will do that tomorrow and ensure we get a UI freeze exception (its a bugfix afterall so should not be a problem)
<devildante> mvo: okay :)
<devildante> mvo: do you want me to file a UIF exception?
<mvo> devildante: go for it if you want, I'm too tired tonight, but will look at it when I'm fresh again
<devildante> mvo: thanks :)
<mvo> thank you!
 * devildante will find a way someday to not have his thanks returned :p
<devildante> mvo: do you remember my update-manager branch that automatically checks for updates when launched manually? Since now aptdaemon checks for updates without a polkit auth, can you re-consider it?
<glatzor> hey mvo! long day!
<mvo> devildante: probably too late for maverick (feature freeze, UI freeze, beta-freeze). but definitely for N and we should make it do the check in the background and just update the view when its done (no ui blocking)
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, 4th long day in a row
<mvo> glatzor: freeze times are fun times
 * glatzor hugs mvo
<mvo> glatzor: but lots of stuff happened, so its also good times ;)
<glatzor> tomorrow you are done :)
 * mvo double hugs glatzor
<devildante> thanks for the info, mvo :)
 * devildante hugs everyone
 * mvo hugs devildante
<mvo> devildante: thanks for your understanding, I know its hard if a feature is ready but does not quite make it. but the good thing about ubuntu is that the next release is always immanent
<devildante> mvo: np
<devildante> mvo: when will the apps get branched, so we can start adding new features?
<mvo> devildante: there is no strict policy for this, I can do that tomorrow or early next week
<devildante> tomorrow would be great :p
<mvo> kiwinote: synaptic and pidgin have some slightly obscure addon recommendation (kdebase-something) (just fyi)
<mvo> kiwinote: I suspect its the lonley package dependency rule (for lack of a better term)
<mvo> kiwinote: but I'm too tired/lazy to track it down tonight :)
<devildante> mvo: will test
<mvo> devildante: aha, nice
<mvo> devildante: have you seen the tests/test_addons.py ? I added synaptic there, it should illustrate the problem, I will add pidgin there too
<mvo> devildante: then its trivial, just run "python test_addons.py" to see the odd one
<mvo> (or odd ones)
<kiwinote> mvo: np, I'm sure that over the next month we will be able to finetune it all quite nicely
<mvo> yep
 * mvo hugs kiwinote and devildante
 * devildante hugs mvo back
<devildante> mvo: from pidgin: Suggests: gnome-panel (>= 2.1) | kdebase-workspace-bin | docker
 * kiwinote joins the group hug
<devildante> lol
<devildante> mvo: so I don't think it's USC's fault ;)
<mvo> lol
<mvo> thanks devildante
<mvo> that was a easy one ;)
<devildante> mvo: you're welcome!
 * mvo is off to bed, thanks all for the fun ride today :)
 * devildante thinks test_addons.py is useless for now, since we're currently tweaking the implementation (not rock solid)
<devildante> bye mvo :)
<kiwinote> night mvo
<kiwinote> devildante: it helps us spot any regressions
<devildante> kiwinote: oh, okay :)
<devildante> thanks for the info :)
<kiwinote> np
<devildante> kiwinote: do you think we can fetch the list of all PPAs from lp?
<devildante> (via launchpadlib or something else)
<kiwinote> uh, what for? ;)
<kiwinote> not really sure tbh
<devildante> got an idea for usc
<devildante> in a nutshell: I want that the appdetailsview have a button that when clicked, searches for PPAs of the app
<kiwinote> devildante: sounds interesting. I think lp itself is able to do that, so with a bit of luck it may be in the lplib
<devildante> kiwinote: found https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=firefox
<kiwinote> devildante: nice!
<devildante> now I'll search lplib...
<kiwinote> devildante: there will be discussions about the security aspects of such a button though, as we don't want to make it too easy to install potentially malicious code
<kiwinote> devildante: I don't have any links on hand, but in the past there have been suggestions to have 'trust' ratings for ppa's
<devildante> kiwinote: hmm, yeah... an alert won't do it, since the users tend to ignore them
<kiwinote> devildante: ie, if thousands of users trust the ppa, then we can display it slightly more prominently than ppa's which no-one trusts
<devildante> kiwinote: what would be good would be ppa ratings, so users can rate 0/5 a ppa that isn't working or is fake
<kiwinote> devildante: indeed, ideally we have the same sort of warnings for deb files and software channels
 * micahg thinks only team PPAs should be trusted
<kiwinote> devildante: we may be able to use the section backgrounds to our advantage there, ie think like the stripes around the edge of the private bugs in lp
<kiwinote> but yes, we don't want to make it easy to install random ppa's ;)
<micahg> kiwinote: chrisccoulson and I were discussing adding our team PPAs as a plugin for Software Center
<kiwinote> micahg: aha, which team would that be?
<micahg> kiwinote: mozilla team
<chrisccoulson> "get the latest super-cool version of firefox here" :-)
<micahg> Test the pre-release update here :)
<kiwinote> micahg: hm, I think that that is trying to solve a much broader problem which is being discussed in depth on the mailing list atm ;)
<micahg> kiwinote: which ML?
<devildante> which is?
<kiwinote> ubuntu-devel-discuss I think, all the stuff about the app review board and backports and general archive policy
<micahg> kiwinote: ubuntu-devel and no, this doesn't fit in there
<fta> is there already a bug # for gtk sometimes leaving a menu shadow behind?
<seb128> no
<devildante> micahg, chrisccoulson: anyway, don't you know how to access PPAs from launchpadlib
<devildante> ?
<micahg> devildante: haven't looked into it yet
<asac> seb128: problems with pasting using ctrl-shift-v in gnome-terminal are just with me?
<seb128> asac, dunno, I never use that, I select and middle click
<asac> try ;)
<asac> breaks a major usecase here :(
<seb128> how does that work?
<asac> guess worse than greasemonkey for you ;)
<asac> seb128: select something somewhere ... and copy (in firefox ctrl-c) ... then go to terminal in use ctrl-shift-v to paste
<asac> or all in terminal: ctrl-shift-c for copy
<asac> and v for pasting
<seb128> works
<devildante> asac: just you, pasting in terminal works for me
<asac> yeah tahats not fun :(
<asac> strange. a week or so before i had alt problems
<seb128> asac, is the menu item having the right shortcut?
<asac> seb128: any keymap refactoring going on ;)
<asac> let me see
 * asac doesnt have a menu
 * asac unhides
<asac> unhides
<asac> interesting
<asac> so after using the menu with mouse once it works now :)
<asac> let me restart terminal
<asac> seb128: it has something to do with hiding the menu bar ;)
<asac> i start it with hidden menu bar and it doesnt work
<asac> even if i right click and use mouse copy paste it doesnt start working
<asac> then when showing menu it still doesnt work, until i use the menu once :-P
<asac> BUG
 * asac wonders why anyone would keep the menu on by default ;)
<seb128> asac, does it work if you unset UBUNTU_MENUPROXY?
<seb128> asac, do you have appmenu-gtk installed?
<seb128> asac, ie unset that before running g-t
<asac> seb128: fyi, i am on gnome (so no ripped out menu)
<seb128> right
<asac> yes i have that installed
<asac> hmm. unsetting UBUNTU_MENUPROXY? is tough ;)
<asac> let me start xterm and start it from there with that unset
<fta> seb128, sorry, been disconnected. i read you said "no" to my menu shadow bug. it happened to me several time using different apps on different boxes in the last two days
<fta> timeS
<seb128> fta, I'm not even sure to understand your description
<seb128> still no in any case we didn't get any recent gtk bug
<james_w> is didrocks en vacances?
<fta> seb128, not sure how to reproduce. what i see is the leftover of a menu (just its shadow), on top of everything, but allowing clicks to pass through. next time, i'll take a screenshot
<seb128> james_w, yes, until monday
<seb128> james_w, do you need anything, can I help you for something?
<james_w> seb128: know much about oneconf?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I guess you will need to wait for him to be back for that ;-)
<james_w> I'll email mvo as well I think, as it's more of an apt question, but I was interested in what didrocks was doing about it in oneconf
<james_w> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
 * desrt finds disatisfaction with trains in northern france
<seb128> desrt, oh?
<desrt> seb128: trying to get to vimy ridge :)
<desrt> service to arras is quite good.  50m from gare du nord via TGV
<desrt> and frequent too.  many trains per day
<desrt> but after that, it's quite bad
<desrt> i guess the problem is actually that where i want to go is in the middle of nowhere
<desrt> which is a bit sad
<micahg> what's the current proper way for an app to find the default browser on the desktop?
<seb128> desrt, I was going to say that
<seb128> it's alright nice that trains go there ;-)
<desrt> i keep reading this heart-breaking story
<desrt> there was this french guy, georges devloo
<desrt> and he'd give canadians free rides from vimy train station to the memorial
<desrt> just out of the kindness of his heart
<desrt> and he died just last year
<desrt> every single google hit that i find when looking for transit information is mentioning this guy and how kind he is
<desrt> :(
<seb128> desrt, that's where you want to go?
<seb128> I guess you can probably take a bus for local driving
<seb128> but that's not the same
<desrt> seb128: there is a lack of busses
<desrt> vimy has no transit at all
<desrt> or taxis
<desrt> the best option that most are saying is to take a taxi from arras at a cost of about 40-50eur
<fta> desrt, it's ~4km away from the station, not that far if the weather is good
<chrisccoulson> ah, pants. my compiz upload was rejected. fantastic
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you feel like sponsoring? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: can do that
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 622195 (the change is in the bzr branch already)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: did I tell you to apply for upload rights?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622195 in compiz (Ubuntu) "window manager config tool missing (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622195
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i really need to get on the case with that ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell, \o/
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello1
<robert_ancell> hello!
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<seb128> robert_ancell, so maverick is hard frozen for beta
<seb128> we can still get things in but we need review
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you want a todolist for the day?
<robert_ancell> seb128, does gnome stuff get in anyway though?
<seb128> they should
<seb128> slangasek is reviewing things
<seb128> pitti will probably review some as well later on
<robert_ancell> I'm just going to spend the day getting every gnome thing on versions up to date
<seb128> and things uploaded that don't go in beta will go in after beta
<seb128> robert_ancell, can I drop some sponsoring on you?
<seb128> or easy bugs
<robert_ancell> which is brasero, evo, etc
<robert_ancell> sure
<seb128> ok
<robert_ancell> if they're easy :)
<seb128> bug #616856
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616856 in shotwell (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Shotwell's desktop file needs gettext domain (affects: 2) (heat: 442)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616856
<seb128> usually gnome.mk in cdbs does that
<seb128> bug 613081
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613081 in im-switch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "im-switch should not be shown in the menu (affects: 1) (heat: 157)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613081
<seb128> should just be a NoDisplay=true to add
<seb128> bug #620758
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620758 in mutter (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Applications don't always show up when unminimizing (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620758
<seb128> one liner mutter change from Jason (dx)
<seb128> on http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html
<robert_ancell> where do you find all these easy bugs?
<robert_ancell> when I go looking all I find is hard bugs :)
<seb128> bug #25979
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 25979 in nevow (Debian) (and 1 other project) "nevow: FTBFS: missing build dependencies (heat: 1)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/25979
<seb128> ups
<seb128> bug #259793
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 259793 in pidgin (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Pidgin description in Add/Remove Applications is overly geeky (affects: 4) (heat: 35)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259793
<seb128> rather
<seb128> it has a merge request
<seb128> bug #599785
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599785 in gimp (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Gimp's description is too confusing (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599785
<seb128> bug #604636
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604636 in cheese (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Description: Cheese is too "cheesy"! (affects: 1) (heat: 95)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604636
<seb128> the change for that one was not commited to the vcs and dropped by error
<seb128> there is an apport reporting change as well
<seb128> robert_ancell, that's it ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, sponsoring queue and hundredpapercuts
<robert_ancell> ok, np
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i added a merge request to bug #623657, i was told that would make things easier than a debdiff
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623657 in empathy (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "New Upstream Release 2.30.3 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623657
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ok thanks, quite busy getting things in maverick for the beta freeze this week but I will review that next week
<seb128> robert_ancell, those, the cdbs change to add the gettext domain to polkit files and the update you should be set for the day
<seb128> robert_ancell, I got an email from didrocks btw, he plans to do the evo update on monday if you want to let them to him
<bcurtiswx> seb128, not a prob, gl with beta freeze :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'll leave him to do it, he has more experience there
<seb128> ok
<seb128> especially that he has merge the express work for unity
<seb128> unity -> UNE
<robert_ancell> yes, I don't want to accidentally break that for him :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://code.launchpad.net/~vish/ubuntu/maverick/cheese/bug573124+reup/+merge/33419 for cheese
<seb128> rather than the bug pointed before
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-27
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks for sponsoring compiz
<seb128> chrisccoulson: yw
<seb128> robert_ancell, I forward you an email from vish as well
<seb128> it lists the hundredpapercut bugs he spotted that could be easy to get fixed this cycle
<seb128> ie things waiting for sponsoring or trivial
<seb128> we got some of those in by now
<seb128> but if you want are running out of easy bugs or small tasks you can probably pick some of those
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> I think I've got a busy day :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> and we should make some software recommends libdconf0
<seb128> I changed the glib depends back to a recommends the day you broke glib on i386
<seb128> it was creating a depends cycle
<robert_ancell> seb128, like debian is?  I think it's better done at the high level, e.g. ubuntu-desktop should depend libdconf
<seb128> libglib-bin depending on libdconf0 depending on libglib
<robert_ancell> because no program truly requires it
<seb128> well for now having one software recommending it would solve the default install issue
<robert_ancell> wouldn't ubuntu-desktop solve that?
<seb128> yes, until somebody sudo apt-get install empahy on a kubuntu install
<seb128> or a xubuntu one
<robert_ancell> oh yeah...
<robert_ancell> I guess we need some dh magic for this.  It would be nice to depend on 'gsettings-provider' and have libdconf0 provide that
<seb128> I'm thinking now that we should just recommends it in the few sofwtares using it
<seb128> that will do for this cycle
<robert_ancell> yeah
<seb128> right
<seb128> libdconf0 | dconf-backend
<robert_ancell> gsettings-backend
<seb128> ups yeah
<seb128> it's getting late ;-)
<robert_ancell> yeah, you should get some sleep! You work too hard
<seb128> btw empathy needs to depends on telepathy-logger
<seb128> we got some crash reports about it from people not having telepathy-logger installed
<robert_ancell> is there a bug for that?
<seb128> check the empathy bugs I don't have it in my bugboxes
<seb128> I just ran accros IRC comments about it
<seb128> it's the "gsettings exit if the schemas is not installed"
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> libtelepathy-logger tries to use the schemas I think
<seb128> could be that the lib needs to depends on telepathy-logger
<seb128> ok, enough for today, that was a crazy day
<seb128> I think I cleaned my list of things for beta
<seb128> "night
<seb128> robert_ancell, enjoy your busy friday, maybe see you at the end of your day or next week
<seb128> bye ;-)
<robert_ancell> bonne nuit!
<seb128> 'ci
<seb128> bonne journée ;-)
<nessita> bye all!
 * nessita is gone
 * nessita suis parti
<desrt> ehm
<desrt> so what's the story with the firefox postinst that tries to read from stdin?
<desrt> ubuntu_major=`cut -d '.' -f 1`
<desrt> good times?
<micahg> desrt: where is taht?
<micahg> in maverick?
<desrt> ubuntu mozilla daily ppa
<micahg> desrt: what version?
<micahg> that should have been fixed already
<desrt> 3.6.9!hg20100817r34537
<micahg> desrt: yeah, that's old...
<desrt> ah.  so it is. :)
<desrt> thanks for the pointer :)
<micahg> desrt: np, you had me worried that got into maverick :)
<desrt> my girlfriend just updated her lucid install and that happened
<desrt> not sure why it was fresh-installing such an old version of the package
<vish> robert_ancell: hi, Bug #411559 already has your patch it is a simple one too ;) [we've missed since Karmic]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 411559 in policykit-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Unfriendly message upon typing incorrect password (Policykit-GNOME/GDM/gnome-screensaver) (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411559
<robert_ancell> vish, yes, I'll upload that one.  There was a lot of upstream discussion about it, I don't think anyone came to a conclusion on it
<vish> robert_ancell: thanks, yeah they'll keep discussing it to no end ;)
<pitti> Good morning
<and471> hey mpt and vish
<and471> mornin' mvo
<mvo> hey and471!
<and471> mvo, does aptdaemon have any documentation?
<glatzor> and471, of course!
<glatzor> morning and471 and mvo
<and471> glatzor, hehe good morning glatzor
<and471> oops
<glatzor> "pydoc aptdaemon.client" or "man org.debian.apt" "man org.debian.apt.transaction"
<glatzor> and471, I am currently rewritting the documentation using sphinx in trunk
<and471> glatzor, cool :)
<glatzor> and471, where do you want to use aptdaemon?
<and471> glatzor, I was going to start to see if I could get some parts working in the new software-updater
<and471> glatzor, so I have the work already in update-manager
<and471> glatzor, but I am going to need some other stuff
<glatzor> and471, which new software-update?
<and471> glatzor, one I am working on that follows https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling (for natty)
<glatzor> and471, which code base do you want to use?
<and471> mvo, glatzor, which is the easiest way to run the latest version of aptdaemon on lucid?
<glatzor> the debian or ubuntu update-manager?
<and471> glatzor, well I started on the ubuntu one
<and471> glatzor, I am really just using the backend stuff
<glatzor> and471, bzr branch lp:~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/0.3 && sudo ./aptd --td -replace
<and471> glatzor, ImportError: No module named defer
<glatzor> and471, why? This seem to be only incremental changes
<and471> glatzor, mvo recommended we start from 'scratch'
<glatzor> and471, don't use trunk. I move defer to a separate package
<and471> glatzor, ah sorry ok
<glatzor> and471, the debian update-manager has got a lot of abstraction, which would make it quite hard.
<glatzor> and471, to modify it
<and471> glatzor, 1) because the infrastructure of update-manager is quite different to software-updater, 2) there is a lot of old cruft in update-manager, 3) we want to start with TDD
<glatzor> and471, TDD?
<and471> glatzor, Test-driven development
<glatzor> and471, what is the infrastructure change?
<glatzor> and471, ah ok
<and471> glatzor, in software-updater, it all happens from one dialog that will morph into others
<and471> glatzor, update-manager does this completely different, it would take more effort to port update-manager to software-updater (and it would be less 'clean') than to start afresh
<and471> glatzor, aptd: error: no such option: --td
<and471> glatzor, ok I have it working, but I am getting segfaults from aptdaemon
<and471> mvo, could you help? I am using the aptdaemon code from update-manager, but I get a segfault when calling get_backend().update()
<and471> mvo, actually it is when I call apt_pkg.PkgSystemUnLock()
<mvo> and471: latest maverick?
<and471> mvo, no lucid
<mvo> and471: try "apt_pkg.init()" after the import of apt_pkg
<and471> mvo, yup it works now :)
<and471> mpt, "Authentication is required to query the software repositories for installable packages" yuck!
<mvo> :)
<and471> mvo, after the policykit dialog, I get http://pastebin.com/341GMgtb
<and471> mvo, could it be becuase of running a newer aptdaemon (from the bzr branch) than is installed on the system?
<mvo> and471: yeah, it looks like its because you use the client part of the old while running the new
<dpm> hey good morning pitti!. I'm looking at the language pack updates, and I still haven't seen any. According to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+language-packs and since last time you activated automatic uploads, we should have at least had an upload yesterday, shouldn't we? Or am I misunderstanding something?
<mvo> and471: probably best to install the aptdaemon from the software-store-devleopers ppa or use bzr-buildpackage to build a new one
<pitti> hey dpm
<pitti> dpm: lemme check
<pitti> -rw-r--r--  1 langpack langpack 121341939 2010-08-25 00:29 ubuntu-maverick-translations-update.tar.gz
<pitti> so, something ran
<pitti> dpm: ah, found an error in the log
<pitti> KeyError: 'getpwuid(): uid not found: 2009'
<pitti> WTH
<seb128> hey pitti mvo
<pitti> hey seb128
<and471_> mvo, hmm, didn't work, I am using the aptdaemon from the ppa and I get the same error
<pitti> dpm: btw, right now is actually not a very good time for langpack updates
<pitti> dpm: for the beta release we either need to keep the current ones, or rebuild the -base ones (full export)
<pitti> otherwise the CDs will overflow due to the big update packs
<dpm> pitti, but having had a recent full export, the deltas shouldn't have grown too big, should they?
<pitti> dpm: right, but even if they are small, it means that we have to remove a language
<mvo> and471_: oh, ok. let me upload a newer version into the ppa, just to be sure its not releated to the oldish version we have in there
<and471_> mvo, ok
<glatzor> and471, what kind of error? sorry I had network drop
<and471> glatzor, http://pastebin.com/341GMgtb
<dpm> pitti, it's probably me, but I'm not sure I understand. Why is now a worse time than other? Is there anything special going on apart from the beta being soon? And why do the deltas affect CD size, don't we just put the -base langpacks in the CD?
<and471> glatzor, sorry I didn't need to run from the bzr branch, I have the ~software-store-developers ppa
<pitti> dpm: it doesn't matter much if a daily CD overflows
<pitti> dpm: but for an official release, we want the update packs to be empty, so that we can fit more langpacks on the CDs
<pitti> dpm: it's not such a big deal for alphas and betas, it's just very important for the final
<pitti> dpm: so, I'm fine with having those uploaded now, and we'll just chop a language if necessary
<pitti> dpm: no, we can't just put -base on the CDs, we always need the -update due to the dependencies
<seb128> pitti, will you review uploads today?
<seb128> pitti, or if not is there anybody in our timezone who does?
<and471> glatzor, mvo, it all seems related to the run_in_dialog
<pitti> seb128: Colin is in our TZ; but I can review some as well
<and471> glatzor, however I don't really need this function, so I wouldn't worry
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks, I might ping you for some
<and471> glatzor, so am I right in thing that a basic aptdaemon method is:
<and471> client = AptClient()
<and471> client.update()
<and471> err
<and471> trans = client.update()
<and471> trans.run()
<and471> glatzor, ?
<glatzor> and471, right
<dpm> pitti, ok, I understand, thanks for the explanation :) So to be clear, we can have delta automatic uploads (except for freezes), but I should simply take care of requesting a full export before beta and final.
<glatzor> and471, this way you only make synchronous calls
<glatzor> and471, so dbus will block your application
<and471> glatzor, ah
<pitti> dpm: right
<and471> glatzor, a better way?
<pitti> dpm: and for those we should also stop the cronjobs (done now)
<pitti> dpm: to ensure that we don't get unexpected out of date packages or size increases on urgent respins
<pitti> dpm: I uploaded the lot now
<glatzor> and471, you can either use the reply_handler/error_handler of the client methods or the inline_callbacks of the defer package
<dpm> pitti, which cronjobs are stopped now?
<pitti> dpm: maverick
<and471> glatzor, so for software-updater, I need to run this transaction, and then get replies based on what is happening
<and471> glatzor, (so which repository it is checking)
<and471> glatzor, so would this use the reply_handler?
<mvo> and471: upoaded new version
<and471> mvo, thankyou :)
<mvo> np :)
<glatzor> and471, hm. it is just about the way to programme and not about the basic functionality of aptdaemon
<dpm> pitti, are the cronjobs now stopped for the automatic delta uploads? I understood we said it should be fine to have them as long as there are full exports before milestones. That's how translators test their translations during development cycles.
<and471> glatzor, sorry? I don't understand
<pitti> dpm: right, but we can't risk automatic uploads one or two days before a release; we need the CDs to be current wrt. the archive, and not change unexpectedly
<glatzor> and471, one moment
<pitti> we can reenable them immediately after the release
<dpm> pitti, yeah, but the next release (beta) is in ~3 weeks. I'd expect we stop the automatic delta uploads and generate full langpacks before the freeze period, not just now. (I'm not being picky, just trying to understand)
<pitti> dpm: no, it's next thursday according to Robbie
<pitti> we are already in beta freeze
<dpm> pitti, ah, sorry, that's what confused me, I misread the schedule!
<dpm> pitti, sorry, I got you now
<pitti> dpm: no problem :)
 * pitti hugs "translation masterÄ dpm
<dpm> pitti, thanks for the patience
 * dpm hugs pitti :)
<pitti> dpm: sorry that release procedures are a bit bureaucratic and complicated
<dpm> pitti, no worries, it would have helped if I could read properly... :)
<glatzor> and471, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484380/
<glatzor> and471, this is how you can use different programming styles with aptdaemon
<pitti> dpm: CDs currently have some free space, so the updates should be fine; I guess they'll add about 2 MB
<pitti> it's sooo good to see dailies actually shrink each day!
<glatzor> and471, if you want to monitor the transaction you have to connect to its signals. but there are also some high level gtk widgets available
<glatzor> and471, see aptdaemon.gtkwidgets
<dpm> pitti, ok :). Do you think I should request a full export instead, rather than having those extrea 2 MB of updates?
<pitti> dpm: not this time
<and471> glatzor, yeah I saw those, but I don't think any of them are like what is in the spec
<pitti> dpm: in general, we should aim for having a full export/rebuild about a week before beta and final
<dpm> pitti, ok, thanks. /me adds this to calendar
<glatzor> and471, a progress bar and a status label?
<and471> glatzor, which widget is like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=check-manual.jpg
<and471> glatzor, (it needs to be embeddable)
<and471> (in our window)
<dpm> hey mvo, morning, what do you think of bug 572919? Do you think we could just make the changelog message translatable by putting it into a python module as per last comment, or do you have any other ideas?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572919 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Translatable ubuntu changelog (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572919
<and471> glatzor, ah so would AptProgressBar and AptProgressBar do the job?
<glatzor> and471, AptCancelButton, AptProgressBad
 * and471 is starting to like aptdaemon :)
<and471> glatzor, so I would just call AptProgressBar(trans) and pack it into my application?
<glatzor> and471, take a look at AptProgressDialog on how to make use of the widgets
<glatzor> and471, right
<and471> glatzor, cool, you and mvo have done some great work here :)
<mvo> all kudos to glatzor
<glatzor> and471, and you would have to listen to the finished signal of the transaction object to morph to the next screen
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<and471> glatzor, ok cool, well thankyou VERY MUCH for your help :)
<and471> glatzor, I shall try to get on myself now and leave you alone :D
<glatzor> and471, and add the error handling ... and .. and .. :) still some work to do :)
<and471> glatzor, yes yes yes :)
<glatzor> and471, but basically the AptProgresDialog already contains all the code - you can just reuse it.
<and471> k
<glatzor> and471, the gtk-demo.py is also a good example
<glatzor> and471, but if you want to map downloaded files to human readable repositories you have to write your own progress label.
<and471> glatzor, yes I thought this might be an issue
<and471> mvo, and this is the same issue as with software-properties XD ^
<mvo> *xough*
<mvo> I get back to this, keep poking
<glatzor> and471, you have to monitor the Downloads property of the transaction, it will provide you the urls
<glatzor> which you can then map to ppas
<glatzor> e.g.
<mpt> and471, good morning, I fixed that string a week ago in <https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/aptdaemon/language-fixes>, and glatzor merged it six days ago
<and471> mpt, ah good, I nearly had a heart attack when I saw it
<glatzor> and471, I am the co-founder of the blatant errors and awkward grammar team :)
<and471> glatzor, hehe I was looking at that team the other day :D
<and471> glatzor, is this becuase I need to use a newer version? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484385/
<and471> *because
<glatzor> and471, no.
<glatzor> and471, you are using the deferreds in a wrong way
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks for your fixes branch, I'm merging that now
<and471> glatzor, I don't really know what deferreds are
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks, just updated it a minute ago
<glatzor> and471, a deferred is the promise of a result :)
<and471> :)
 * glatzor has taken this sentence from the Twisted documenataion
<mvo> mpt: hello, quick question. for ppa names, should we uppercase all word (e.g. Apt Test Repo) or just the first one (Apt test repo) for multiple words?
<mvo> kiwinote: cool, will have a look now
<kiwinote> mvo: no exciting changes, only resolveing a trivial conflict ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: haha, ok
<mpt> mvo, I don't know for sure, but Title Case would be consistent with the existing "Canonical Partners".
<mpt> and "For Purchase"
<mvo> mpt: ok, thanks
<mvo> mpt: yeah, I thought the same
<mvo> kiwinote: I make a trivial change in the merge (using string.capwords), just fyi
<kiwinote> mpt, mvo: that would give 'Provided By Ubuntu', which we may not want?
<glatzor> and471, the deferred allows to chain callbacks and errbacks
<mvo> kiwinote: I moved it to only apply for sources that do not have a translation. if we have translations then the transltors will do the right thing
<kiwinote> mvo: ok, great!
<glatzor> and471, do you already have got any code on launchpad?
<mvo> :)
<and471> glatzor, yup let me just push my changes
<mpt> kiwinote, title case doesn't mean that every word is capitalized. It means that the first word is capitalized, and every other word except for conjunctions, prepositions, or articles that are three letters or shorter.
<and471> glatzor, bzr branch lp:~and471/+junk/software-updater
<and471> glatzor, I hope it is pretty self explanatory
<mpt> kiwinote, for example, "Bookmark This Page" and "Organize Desktop by Name".
<kiwinote> mpt: yep, although we don't have a python function to do that ;)
<mpt> kiwinote, no, why would we want a Python function to do it?
<mpt> oh
<mpt> mvo, what exactly did you mean by "we" in that question?
<mpt> Were you suggesting that USC should change the capitalization of repository labels it receives?
<mvo> mpt: "we" as in "should software-center" do that
<mpt> mvo, sorry, I thought you were talking about archives we were setting up. I don't think USC should alter them.
<mvo> mpt: not alter them at all? or just capitalize the first word ?
<and471> glatzor, is everything in order?
<kiwinote> mpt: the aim was to avoid the names starting with lowercase letters as seen in http://i.imgur.com/ddgvj.png
<mpt> mvo, not alter them at all. For example if I set up a PPA named "Dumas d’Artagnan’s Desiderata", capitalizing that second "d" would be incorrect.
<glatzor> and471, you don't need to create the widgets every time you run an update
<glatzor> and471, the aptdaemon widgets should be part of the normal window
<glatzor> and471, you can connect them to a transaction by calling set_transaction
<mpt> kiwinote, that's a job for the caption below the Launchpad form field that asks you to name your PPA. It's not USC's job.
<glatzor> self.install_backend.update() in line 140 will always return a Deferred since the inline_callbacks decorator is used
<glatzor> and471, in the first run I would recommend you to avoid the defers. just use the reply_handler and error_handler
<mvo> hm, we can not replace update-manager, its at rev1900 now, we need to hit r2000 before ;)
<kiwinote> mpt: ok, thanks, mvo's reverting the change. Just for clarity: in the original branch I only touched the first letter of the string, not of each word. But yes, ideally it is (and should be) down to the caption in the lp form
<and471> glatzor, bah sorry, my internet connection sucks
<and471> glatzor, I got up to self.install_backend.update() in line 140 will always return a Deferred since the inline_callbacks decorator is used
<mvo> ^--- see above ;)
<and471> glatzor, but if I don't call AptCancelButton() without the transaction, I get an error
<glatzor> and471, perhaps it makes sense to not use deferreds in the first run. you could just use the reply_hanlder and error_handler as in normal dbus.
<glatzor> and471, indeed
<glatzor> and471, but this can be fixed easily
<and471> glatzor, do tell :)
<seb128> pitti, I've uploaded trivial gnome-panel and nautilus changes if you feel like reviewing those
<seb128> pitti, gnome-panel to drop the documentation launcher from the default configuration
<glatzor>  AptCancelButton.__init__(self, transaction=None) :)
<seb128> pitti, nautilus to fix the amd64 build issue due to implicit pointer conversions
<and471> glatzor, grr, I just reliased my stupidity when looking at the source :)
<and471> realised
<glatzor> and471, the fix is now in the 0.3 branch
<and471> glatzor, the fix for?
<glatzor> The cancel button
<pitti> seb128: oh, sweet, thanks
<and471> glatzor, ah ok
<pitti> seb128: will do in a sec
<seb128> pitti, danke
<glatzor> and471, just use the second style from http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484380/
<mvo> and471: latest aptdaemon is in the ppa
<and471> mvo, thanks
<mvo> and471: if you run lucid, could you do me a favour and run bzr-buildpackage and see if the current trunk work on lucid? if so, I will push it to the ppa as well
<and471> mvo, for SC or AD?
<glatzor> and471, add the widgets to the normal dialogs at init time and call their set_transaction methods in the reply_handler of the client.update call
<and471> glatzor, ok will do
<glatzor> and471, in the same reply handler you call the run method of the transaction
<and471> k
<glatzor> and471, finally connect to the finished signal of the transaction to get notified when to switch to the next step
<and471> okey dokey
<glatzor> and471, the finished signal also gives you the exit state of the transaction (if it was successful or failed)
 * and471 thinks why does anyone need aptadaemon docs when you have glatzor :)
<glatzor> and471, in the case of a failure you can get the exception from the error property of the transaction
<mvo> and471: software-center
<mvo> docs scale better than glatzor ;)
<and471> hehe
<mvo> aptdaemon == beauty
<and471> mvo, one of the tests fails, so it doesn't build
<and471> GError: Failed to open file '/usr/share/software-center/icons/software-center-installed.png': No such file or directory
<mvo> and471: ok, does it build with disabled tests (.bzr-builddeb/default.conf has the config for this)
<mvo> ?
<and471> mvo, how do I run with disabled tests?
<mvo> and471: just edit .bzr-builddeb/default.conf and remove the pre-build hook
<and471> mvo, sorry, just figured it out
 * glatzor is getting red
<and471> mvo, yup it all worked (except the signing) :)
<mvo> and471: and installing the deb and running it works as well?
<and471> mvo, how do I run without signing? it fails without your key
<geser> and471: pass -us -uc to your debuild call (if I got the context right)
<and471> geser, well I am using bzr-buildpackage, but I suppose I could just debuild instead
<geser> "bzr bd -- -us -uc" should do it
<mvo> thanks geser
<and471> mvo, I have to wait a min, my messing aroudn with aptdaemon means the database is locked :)
<mvo> and471: no rush
<and471> mvo, software-center depends on ubuntu-sso-client (>= 0.99.2); however:
<and471>   Package ubuntu-sso-client is not installed.
<and471> dpkg: error processing software-center (--install):
<and471>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mvo> and471: aha, right. thanks. so at least buy will not work :/
<mvo> thanks
<and471> glatzor, do I set the transaction of the widgets in the reply_handler of transaction.run() or client.update_cache() ?
<and471> mvo, np problem
<glatzor> and471, I would recommend update_cache, to make sure that you don't miss any early signal from the transaction
<pitti> seb128: hm, do you know whether these ugly orange buttons will stay the default?
<seb128> pitti, I guess they do
<pitti> seb128: and my windows lost their frames
<mpt> mat_t, bug 621269
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621269 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) ""Hide location bar" doesn't do anything (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621269
<seb128> pitti, talk to ivanka I guess
<mat_t> mpt: thx
<pitti> ivanka: hm, now how am I supposed to change the size of my windows if they don't have a real frame any more? hitting that 1 pixel is utterly hard
<pitti> (well, *I* know that alt + middle mouse + move trick, but my mum doesn't)
<mvo> and it does not work if middle button is mapped to something else (like scroll)
<mvo> so pitti++
<pitti> and laptops often don't even have a middle mouse
<pitti> I guess I won't start arguing about the bright orange default buttons :)
<pitti> seb128: do you know which package is responsible for the borders? is that light-themes?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128: thanks; will file a bug and subscribe UX
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> done
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the window resizing issue is quite a long-standing problem. there's already a bug report somewhere with a lot of comments on
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 160311
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 160311 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult (affects: 204) (dups: 4) (heat: 1010)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160311
<chrisccoulson> oh, but it's even worse now, i just noticed ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i actually cannot resize window anymore :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that's what I meant
<mpt> mvo, sorry if I've asked you this before, but: Is there any reliable programmatic way of distinguishing transitional packages from all others?
<mpt> @#$%^!
<mpt> Good morning devildante
<devildante> good morning, mpt, mvo, kiwinote ;)
<devildante> mvo: what is "update-software-center-agent" supposed to do?
<mvo> mpt: yes and no, we can check section: trasnlations, that is a good one, but e.g. thunderbird-mail-de does use "mail" as section
<mvo> mpt: I would argue that is a bug though
<mvo> mpt: there are some corner cases like the dictionaries that are usually part of "section: text"
<mvo> hey devildante
<devildante> mvo, hi :)
<mvo> devildante: that util gets the latest information about sofware availalbe for sale
<mpt> mvo, I was more wondering how we could stop "Transitional package for firefox-kde-support" from showing up as an add-on for Firefox.
<devildante> ah
<chrisccoulson> mvo - is there a section we should be using for transitional pacakges?
<mpt> mvo, or from showing up in searches, for that matter.
<chrisccoulson> we have a lot of them in mozilla-land ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: traditionally oldlibs is used
<mvo> chrisccoulson: but I think there is justification for a new "transitional" section, but let me double check
<mvo> mpt: let me have a look
<chrisccoulson> mvo - yeah, a transitional section would be nice
<mvo> we are ubuntu, we can just start one ;)
<mvo> mpt, chrisccoulson: in the case of kmozillahelper its just a matter of removing the suggests from the firefox package
<mvo> chrisccoulson: do you want a bug for this s/kmozillahelper/firefox-kde-support/ ? or is it trivial enough to just add into bzr?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i think the suggests is there for a reason
<mvo> chrisccoulson: but why on the transitional one ? and not on the one that the transitional points to?
<chrisccoulson> probably because we use the same packaging for the daily builds, which are building for lucid (which still has kmozillahelper)
<mpt> devildante, bug 625252 covers what we talked about last week with the Provides:
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625252 in software-center (Ubuntu) "BibleTime shows no add-ons (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625252
 * devildante forgot the Provides discussion :p
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i could fix that now because i actually just branched off for maverick
<mvo> thanks, that would be nice
<devildante> mpt: what are we doing wrong?
<mpt> devildante, I haven't looked at the algorithm, but I guess probably not taking Provides into account
<devildante> mpt, will fix this, unless chrisccoulson wants to ;)
<mpt> thanks
<chrisccoulson> fix what?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - ok, fixed in bzr now
<mvo> thanks!
 * devildante has been beaten :p
<devildante> chrisccoulson: are you not talking about bug 625252?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625252 in software-center (Ubuntu) "BibleTime shows no add-ons (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625252
<chrisccoulson> devildante, no, we were talking about showing "Transitional package for firefox-kde-support" for firefox
<chrisccoulson> i have nothing to do with bibletime ;)
<devildante> ah, sorry :)
 * devildante will go fix it
<devildante> mpt: could you update the spec to include packages that enhances a package provided by the app?
<mpt> devildante, it's already there: "A Enhances X (or Enhances a virtual package that X Provides)"
<devildante> mpt: okay, sorry for that
<devildante> mpt: could you move the add-ons section to the main spec?
<mpt> devildante, yes, sorry I hadn't done that yet, I'll do it in four hours after I've prepared for and had a meeting
<devildante> okay :)
<mvo> devildante: if you add it, please update the tests in test/test_addons.py :)
<mpt> mvo, will the OneConf stuff remain a plug-in indefinitely? If so, I'll move it out of the main spec
<mvo> mpt: it will stay as  a plugin for maverick
<mpt> mvo, sure, but I meant beyond that
<mvo> mpt: we can discuss it for N, but it would be nice to have it optional as it means we have less dependencies and its only useful for a subset of users
<devildante> mvo: sure thing :)
<mvo> mpt: I see no real downside in keeping it as a plugin
<mpt> ok
 * devildante excuses himself for disconnect
<mpt> I just saw the interface for the first time and had a minor rage at how sloppy it was
<mpt> It manages to call "Ubuntu One" both "Ubuntu one" and "Ubuntu On"
<mpt> in the same window
<mvo> mpt: I see. didrocks is on vac, but I'm sure he will fix it at once
<mpt> yeah, I'll report lots of bugs later :-)
<mvo> is the sync actually working for you? desktopcouch was broken for ~2 months or so in maverick so I have not seen a successful run yet
<mpt> mvo, I haven't tried, I don't have an Ubuntu One account
<mvo> unfortunately as I like the idea/feature a lot
<mvo> aha, ok
<devildante> mvo, mpt: it seems python-apt doesn't want to show provides for bibletime
<devildante> mvo, mpt: can you tell me what I have done wrong: max(cache["bibletime"].versions).get_dependencies("Provides")
<mpt> no idea, sorry
<mpt> I are just a UI designerrr
<devildante> mpt: np ;)
<mvo> devildante: hm, let me have a look, might be a bug
<devildante> mvo, in apt-cache, bibletime provides sword-frontend
<chrisccoulson> what defines the ordering of the addons in the firefox pane?
<devildante> chrisccoulson: as far as I know, the add-ons aren't ordered
<chrisccoulson> cool, i just noticed that my extension appears near the top of the list here
<chrisccoulson> which is nice ;)
<devildante> chrisccoulson: scratch that, recommended add-ons are shown first, then suggested add-ons
<devildante> hi pedro_ :)
<pedro_> hello devildante
<chrisccoulson> devildante, recommended how though? firefox only recommends ubufox, and suggests firefox-gnome-support and firefox-kde-support
<chrisccoulson> and the two suggests aren't actually shown here either
<chrisccoulson> oh, actually
<chrisccoulson> firefox-kde-support is ;)
<chrisccoulson> but it's in the middle of the list
<devildante> chrisccoulson: see the spec here: wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#add-ons
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<devildante> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#add-ons
<devildante> np, you're welcome ;)
<chrisccoulson> devildante, so, firefox-gnome-support isn't shown possibly because it's suggested by more than one package?
<chrisccoulson> it seems like i should make it enhance firefox
<chrisccoulson> of course, it's receommended by ubuntu-desktop
<chrisccoulson> that package is actually pretty useless for people already running gnome anyway, as it doesn't ship anything
<seb128> tseliot, hey
<tseliot> hi seb128
<seb128> tseliot, do you know what is the status of bug 616023:nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found (affects: 73) (dups: 3) (heat: 400)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<seb128> tseliot, is that going to be fixed for maverick?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i should fix the latex-xft-fonts suggests as well
<tseliot> seb128: it's (kind of) fixed if you use Jockey to install the driver
<tseliot> as it sets the ignoreABI option
<seb128> tseliot, will we get an updated driver in maverick which doesn't require that?
<seb128> tseliot, what about upgrades? is something going to set that option?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you are on bug #623509 right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623509 in firefox (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Firefox is creating empty crash reports due to ptrace restrictions (affects: 1) (heat: 3140)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623509
<tseliot> seb128: I think we should discuss this in private
<seb128> tseliot, ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i have written a patch already, i'm just getting it reviewed by the google breakpad guys
<chrisccoulson> but i switched off the crash reporter for beta in the meantime
<seb128> chrisccoulson: do you have any eta for fixing?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it will be most likely next week
<chrisccoulson> (or just after beta)
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i dropped the transitional suggests on latex-xft-fonts from firefox too
<mvo> devildante: use "cache["bibletime"].candidate._cand.provides_list for now please, I will see that this gets added ot the normal api
<devildante> mvo, it works! thanks a lot :)
<mvo> devildante: cheers :)
<devildante> mpt: can I get your opinion on bug 322314?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 322314 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""Automatically connect on startup" setting confusing - users may expect this to run Empathy on login (affects: 40) (heat: 197)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322314
<devildante> whoops, he's away
<ronoc> bl8: hey
<ronoc> bl8: any chance you could upgrade to maverick ?
<ronoc> bl8: that means I can then get rid of that ppa, its always just a temporary measure until maverick became established
<bl8> ronoc: Hey, I think I'll do my testing in a VM, so you can remove that PPA if you want
<ronoc> bl8: okay cool, any reason why you don't upgrade?
<bl8> ronoc: I need a stable desktop for Banshee and stuff, I don't want to spend time tracking down distro bugs ;)
<devildante> mvo: how can we get renhances for a virtual package?
<devildante> (self.cache[virtual_pkg] will raise an exception)
<ronoc> bl8, fair enough, although it seems pretty good now ...
<mvo> devildante: there is a get_providing_packages("virual-pkg-name")
<mvo> devildante: that will give you a list of apt.Packages
<devildante> mvo: cool, but not what I wanted
<devildante> mvo: for example, bibletime provides sword-frontend. I want the packages that enhances sword-frontend
<devildante> mvo: is that a good explanation?
<devildante> mvo: nvm, I found how... but thanks for trying to help me :)
<sachith> hi.. anybody here who contributes to ubuntu? iam just curious and want to contribute
<devildante> sachith: what do you want to contribute to?
<sachith> i have enough free time in the weekends and i love to use linux, also i know programming.. so want to use my skill
<devildante> sachith: usually, you have to concentrate on a specific area that you are really interested in
<sachith> devildante: can u tell me which r the areas i can look in to?
<devildante> sachith: Do you know C, C++, Python... (not all of them)? Do you know how to program in GTK+ or Qt?
<vish> !development | sachith
<ubot2> sachith: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<devildante> wow, super ubot2 came to the rescue :p
<vish> sachith: that has a few useful links too , but some might get overwhelmed reading that page too :)
<sachith> devildante: i know c, c++, python but don't know gtk and qt
<devildante> sachith: I think you'll be fine reading the page above
<devildante> mvo: can you merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/addons-provides/+merge/33903 ?
<devildante> please :)
<sachith> devildante: ok.. i will look in to that page. but its there r lot of things.. confused what to start with
<sachith> vish: yeah.. lot of things there :)
<sachith> ubot2: thanks for the link
<ubot2> sachith: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> sachith: think of it the other way, a lot of ways/options for you to contribute ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, my patch for bug 623509 has been committed upstream now (http://code.google.com/p/google-breakpad/source/detail?r=673), so i'll upload it to maverick after beta
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623509 in firefox (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Firefox is creating empty crash reports due to ptrace restrictions (affects: 1) (heat: 3140)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623509
<seb128> chrisccoulson: is there any reason to not do it now?
<devildante> sachith: you can begin with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Devbeginnings
<seb128> chrisccoulson: seems we could benefit to get crashes on beta report
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i was going to wait until we upload 3.6.9
<chrisccoulson> but, if the builders aren't too busy,. i suppose i could do it now
<seb128> well, would upstream have use for 3.6.8 bugs?
<seb128> or do they are focussed on 3.6.9 now and the old version one are not useful?
<seb128> it's your call I guess
<sachith> devildante: thank you.. :)
<sachith> vish: usually i feel like doing everything and ends up in doing nothing :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: ^
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, they would be more focused on 3.6.9 bugs now
<mvo> devildante: sure, doing that now
<seb128> chrisccoulson: buildds are not an issue they are empty out of langpacks
<chrisccoulson> although, i suppose i could upload 3.6.9 ;)
 * devildante is happy
<seb128> chrisccoulson: ok, so let's wait for 3.6.9 then
<chrisccoulson> i've not seen any blockers from the first build yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson: oh? you have it ready? go for it I would say ;-)
<seb128> or maybe check with r-t first
<seb128> do you want me to ask during the r-t meeting later on?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, if you don't mind
<seb128> ok, will do that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> you think you would have an upload ready for maverick today?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's already in the PPA for all the other releases
<seb128> ok, thank you
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hum, would an update require new langpacks?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - we wouldn't need new langpacks
<seb128> ok so that'd doable
<sachith> vish: are you a contributor to ubuntu?
<vish> sachith: well , i think so ;)
<sachith> vish: nice.. :)
<mvo> devildante: merged, thanks (and added a test ;)
<devildante> thanks for the merge, mvo :)
<devildante> (and sorry for not adding a test :p)
<devildante> mvo: what about https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/fix-conflicting-packages/+merge/33818 ?
<mvo> devildante: still on my list
<devildante> thanks a lot :)
<mvo> your welcome!
<sachith> devildante: you are like project manager here? :)
<devildante> sachith: not at all :p
<devildante> sachith: but you could say mvo is one :)
<sachith> devildante: oh.. i see :) i never contributed anything to open source.. now thinking seriously abt it..
<devildante> sachith: yeah, I was pretty much in the same situation as yours
<devildante> sachith: but you'll see, the ubuntu dev community is very helping :)
<sachith> devildante: thats great.. :)
<and471> glatzor, hey, what signal is emitted when updating the cache, that tells me that the repository it is checking has changed?
<and471> glatzor, you said to monitor the 'Download' property of the transaction, but it doesn't seem to change and it is always an integer. Is this the right property?
<seb128> kenvandine, can you let me know what the status is on bug #522538 when you are back?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 522538 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "gwibber-service crashed with error in connect() (affects: 699) (dups: 179) (heat: 3024)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522538
<and471> mvo, I think glatzor is away, do you know the answer to this - for software-updater I need to know when the transaction switches to a new repository (to update the label - 'Checking repo x'), do you know which signal this is?
<kenvandine> seb128, unfortunately i don't know anything more than what is in the comments from that bug report, since chad's work around to force a reconnect from desktopcouch, i haven't been able to reproduce it
<Carleas> I have a powerbook g4 that I want to convert to Ubuntu desktop, but I don't have any DVDs.  I have another Mac and lots of cables (USB to USB, Firewire to Firewire, ethernet).  Can I remote install?
<kenvandine> the underlying problem is the python-httplib2 bug
<seb128> kenvandine, is that on track for maverick? it has been added to the r-t meeting agenda on our items now
<kenvandine> which chad has also spent lots of time on trying to fix it
<seb128> should that rather be assigned to u1?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hey
<kenvandine> it is definately u1
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, ok thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you can upload firefox 3.6.9
<kenvandine> the package bug is assigned to me so i can try to track it
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - cool, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: since monday is a holiday for you would be nice to upload today
<kenvandine> but it needs dc or python-httplib2 fix
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can do that today
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, however, it doesn't affect gwibber anymore :)
<kenvandine> yay for sqlite :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, I just wanted a status update since it landed on my bugslist
<seb128> kenvandine, ;-)
<kenvandine> gwibber was the most visable failure
<Carleas> Is there a better channel to ask?
<seb128> kenvandine, does it affect anything in the default install?
<seb128> Carleas, #ubuntu
<kenvandine> Carleas, try #ubuntu
<kenvandine> seb128, it could
<Carleas> Thanks!
<seb128> Carleas, sorry that channel is to discuss work we do not for user support
<james_w> seb128: hey, is the retracer issue worth me looking for a workaround so that we don't have to wait for LP to fix it?
<seb128> kenvandine, so it should still stay on our maverick list?
<kenvandine> evolution-couchdb perhaps
<Carleas> My bad.  Keep up the good work!
<james_w> seb128: there probably isn't one, but if you want the retracers I can spend a few minutes looking.
<seb128> james_w, hey, they said they would have a workaround earlier next week
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, does evolution-couchdb talk to desktopcouch or couchdb directly?
<kenvandine> i think it is desktopcouch
<kenvandine> Carleas, thx :)
<seb128> james_w, so maybe let them monday and they we will see?
<james_w> seb128: ok, let me know if you want me to take a look
<seb128> james_w, thanks
<seb128> james_w, if you are bored and want to try to workaround it you are welcome but maybe don't waste time on it before monday in case they do manage to workaround it
<james_w> yeah, I won't do it if they expect to have a fix that soon
<james_w> I suspect that there is no workaround that we can do anyway
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm just doing a test build of ff3.6.9 before i upload. i guess i should do that if i'm not going to be around on monday ;)
<chrisccoulson> and i only tested the change with 4.0 so far
<devildante> does anyone now how to use a GTK+ version built in /usr/local?
<devildante> is LD_LIBRARY_PATH enough?
<chrisccoulson> devildante, should be
<chrisccoulson> or add /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, it talks to couchdb directly
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, ok, thx
<kenvandine> so i wonder if that means desktopcouch can come off the CD
<kenvandine> oh, i guess it can't
<kenvandine> oh, no it can...i think
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, couchdb-glib needs to talk to desktopcouch to get the port
<kenvandine> ok... so it can't
<kenvandine> how does it handle resuming from suspend?
<kenvandine> if it fails, does it call desktopcouch again to get the new port?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, couchdb is stateless, so every request is new, so it should be ok
<kenvandine> well it's a problem for python apps
<kenvandine> couchdb seems to go away or crash on suspend
<kenvandine> so desktopcouch loses it's connection and has to reconnect
<kenvandine> but it think that problem is limited to things that use python-httplib2
<kenvandine> so it should be fine
<rodrigo_> hmm, but if desktopcouch restarts, it will use a different port, so evo-couchdb won't work, I guess
<kenvandine> it does... the port changes
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> not always
<kenvandine> it first tries to reconnect internally to couchdb
<kenvandine> but sometimes it crashes and restarts with a new port
<kenvandine> seb128, did you see libutouch-grail1 amd64 is in universe and i386 is in main
<kenvandine> blocking the unity build for amd64, has anyone promoted it yet?
 * devildante hates it when he changes one C header and he has to re-compile everything
<gambs> Is GDM meant to have a flower background? Or is it just me? :S
<devildante> gambs: no, it must have the purple ubuntu background
<devildante> or rather aubergine :p
<gambs> Yeah, that's what I thought... Any idea of what I should do?
<devildante> gambs: file a bug? (if you didn't change it, that is)
<gambs> Thanks devildante
<devildante> gambs: np :)
<gambs> Oh, also, my U1MS has completely disappeared. I tried disabling and re-enabling it... restarting, etc.
<nessita> gambs: what's is your "U1MS"?
<gambs> Ubuntu One Music Store
<devildante> vish: here?
<devildante> oh my, it's 03:49 AM at vish's home! better not bug him :p
<nessita> kenvandine: hello mister!
<nessita> kenvandine: may I ask you to sponsor a package?
<nessita> could anyone sponsor a new package for ubuntu-sso-client? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-0.99.4/+merge/33969
<nessita> ok, I'm off, I'll check back later
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-28
<bilalakhtar> kenvandine: around?
<^arky^> hi, Any ubuntu unity developers here?
<devildante> !weekend | ^arky^
<ubot2> ^arky^: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<^arky^> thanks devildante
<devildante> you're welcome!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-29
<bilalakhtar> damn, everything becomes slow during weekends
<ari-tczew> could someone take a look on bug 533432?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533432 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "kolourpaint4 breaks GNOME widget style (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533432
<devildante> !weekend | ari-tczew
<ubot2> ari-tczew: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<vish> devildante: hmm , you do know that you are over-using that factoid, right?   usually the factoid is used when someone keeps repeatedly asking the same question on a weekend. and not just for asking a question ;)
<devildante> vish: meh, sorry :p
<devildante> vish: I just don't want someone to wait without knowing that all the important guys are here :p
<vish> devildante: ari-tczew is not someone new , so he knows  ;)
<devildante> vish: oh, sorry for that
<devildante> sorry, ari-tczew ;)
<vish> np.. :)
<ari-tczew> devildante: no problem. anyway, I should wait for seb128 or pedro or robertancell
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: looks like gnome-settings-daemon crashes, do you have a stacktrace?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I can prepare
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: apport doesn't see this crash. can I prepare backtrace insteaD?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: sure - only install gnome-settings-daemon-dbgsym first
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: but apport should catch it - do you have it enabled?
<kklimonda> and I can't reproduce it in vm.. heh..
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I'm not sure - how can I check it?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: check if you have enabled=1 in /etc/default/apport
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I have already enabled=1
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: around?
<ari-tczew> how can I grab backtrace from gnome-settings-daemon?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: kill it and then restart inside debugger, set logging (set logging on) and run it (run) - after it crashes dump a backtrace (bt) and full backtrace (bt full) - you will get a file named gdb.txt in the current directory. pieces in () are gdb commands.
<and471> vish, https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/ubuntu-mono/fix-605092/+merge/34023 :)
<vish> and471: whoops! i already included the icon in my local branch!
<and471> vish, hehe oh well
<vish> and471: what happened to shotwell btw?
<and471> vish, sizes for 32 and 48?
<and471> vish, they shipped with the icons that I was able to finish
<and471> vish, not all are done yet, so I need to write that on the bug report
<and471> vish, bug me tomorrow
<vish> ah..
<and471> hey glatzor
<glatzor> hello and471
<glatzor> how are you?
<and471> glatzor, not bad, and yourself?
<glatzor> and471, tired :)
<and471> glatzor, can I ask a question about aptdaemon, or should I leave it till tomorrow :)
<and471> ?
<glatzor> and471, no problem. I am a part time programmer :)
<and471> hehe
<and471> glatzor, which property I need to monitor/signal I need to connect to when I use client.update_cache()
<and471> so that I can tell
<and471> when the repository it is downloading from changes
<and471> (so changes from ppa x, to ppa y etc.)
<glatzor> progress-download-changed
<glatzor> and471, sorry the client documentation is really bad
<glatzor> and471, but I am working on it :)
<and471> glatzor, no problem :)
<and471> glatzor, is that in a new version of aptdaemon?
<and471> unknown signal name: progress-download-changed
<glatzor> and471, puh. it should be in 0.3
<and471> glatzor, how do I tell which version I have?
<glatzor> and471, the NEWS files holds all the API changes. it was introduced in 0.32
<and471> glatzor, ah ok, I see that I have an update for aptdaemon, give me a sec
<and471> - Add a progress-download-changed signal to AptTransaction which is emitted
<and471>    when a download progress information changed, see above.
<and471> glatzor, yup ^
<glatzor> and471, you don't need to unlock the package cache for aptdaemon to work
<and471> glatzor, you mean apt_pkg.PkgSystemUnLock()
<and471> ?
<glatzor> and471, because any application which is running as non-root cannot acquire or release the lock at all
<glatzor> right
<glatzor> you need root privileges.
<and471> glatzor, that was something that I just copied over from UpdateManager
<and471> glatzor, I didn't write it - i swear!
<and471> :)
<glatzor> and471, no problem.
 * and471 loves how he doesn't need to put in his password for updating now!
<and471> glatzor, ok, so the signal works now
<and471> glatzor, gotta go now, see ya tomorrow
<glatzor> see you!
<glatzor> thanks!
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: No stack.
<ari-tczew> but I have file in /var/crash and error message from ~/.xsession-errors
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: it should be catched by apport - do you have "|/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c" in /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern ?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: if you have a file in /var/crash then it's great
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: is it from this crash? can you compare timestamps? if so can you upload it to LP using apport-cli /var/crash/filename.crash ?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: exactly: |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I clicked twice on this file and then apport has created new bug.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: bug 626379
<ubot2> ari-tczew: Bug 626379 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/626379 is private
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: I'll look into it once apport retraces runs
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54595255/Stacktrace.txt
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: without retrace it's hardly useful - I see in which file did it occur (and it's indeed related to clipboard) but that's it :)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: exactly, like in my test case!
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I subscribed you to apport's bug.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: my first bug is bug 533432
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533432 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "kolourpaint4 breaks GNOME widget style (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533432
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-22
<pitti_> Good morning
<pitti_> dobey: yup, saw the MP, will do this morning
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning!  Do you know how access control to sane/cups/etc devices is handled?
<RAOF> Do we have udev rules + an ACL, or something different?
<jasoncwarner_> hey everyone...having a heck of a day with compiz...anyone else having issues?
<pitti> RAOF: cupsd runs as root, so we don't do much of ACL there
<pitti> RAOF: for sane and gphoto cams we do use ACLs, see /lib/udev/rules.d/70-udev-acl.rules
<pitti> ENV{ID_GPHOTO2}=="*?", TAG+="udev-acl"
<pitti> ENV{libsane_matched}=="yes", TAG+="udev-acl"
<pitti> RAOF: see /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules and 40-libgphoto2-2.rules
<RAOF> Aaah!  I saw /lib/udev/rules.d/libsane, but that applied an ACL for a non-existent group.
<pitti> yeah, we don't use the scanner group
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_ -- it got a bit better with the most recent compiz, but I still get crashes
<RAOF> I'm running unity trunk as of last Friday evening, and that's doing pretty well.
<jbicha> pitti: how should I handle gnome-tweak-tool's missing m4 directory?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: I keep getting window decorator crashes
<RAOF> Although it's still leaking gem_objects, so the OOM killer starts kicking in after a while.
<pitti> jbicha: hm, I'm not sure
<jbicha> I thought I could just do it in the rules file as it seems to me a bit weird to do a patch for that
<pitti> jbicha: does it just require an mkdir/, or also files in it?
<jbicha> it doesn't actually need anything in the directory, but I believe autoconf chokes if that directory doesn't exist
<jbicha> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=565663
<ubot2> Debian bug 565663 in automake "autoconf: autoreconf fails if macro dir does not exist" [Normal,Open]
<RAOF> pitti: Hm.  And what does udev-acl actually do?  I'm trying to ensure that colord gets access to the appropriate devices (scanners & printers) without root.
<pitti> RAOF: ACLs aren't meant for system daemons
<pitti> RAOF: they are meant for giving device access to the user who is currently on the foreground console
<pitti> RAOF: udev-acl and consolekit cause an extra rw ACL to get added for ^
<RAOF> Aha.
<pitti> jbicha: hm, then mkdir'ing in rules before calling configure or autoreconf ought to do it indeed
<RAOF> pitti: So I need to add some explicit magic so the colord user has access to the appropriate devices?
<RAOF> And by "magic" I presumably mean "another udev rule, applying a rw ACL for the colord user".
<pitti> RAOF: is colord a system daemon or running in the user session?
<RAOF> System daemon.
<RAOF> (dbus activated, but system wide)
<pitti> RAOF: and it needs to talk to scanners?
<pitti> for that it could ensure that the scanner system group exists and put itself in that
<RAOF> It is, by upstream default, run as root, but kees was concerned that it's vector for exploits; it allows the user to pass arbitrary data to lcms, and lcms has apparently had security holes in the past.
<pitti> for printers, it should talk to them through cups, otherwise cupsd and colord would race for device access
<RAOF> Well, really it wants to use sane to talk to scanners.  I _think_ it already talks to printers through cups, tkamppeter might know better.
<pitti> libsane presumably
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> libsane.
<pitti> so, put it into "scanner" and "lp"
<pitti> (groups)
<pitti> I still don't think that it's such a good idea to have this as a separate daemon, as it will provoke device locking race conditions, but that's an upstream design problem, not an "access permission" one
<pitti> well, for scanning there is no daemon, so it has little other chance
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> My understanding is that it's not going to fight for the scanner very often, and only in response to a user request (ie: I've stuck a standard colour-profile image on my scanner, kindly calibrate it for me).
<RAOF> It also wants to be able to enumerate scanners, as they're the sort of thing you want to calibrate :)
<jbicha> pitti: I did that in my rules file, but that didn't work when you tried to build it?
<pitti> apparently not; I need to try again
<tkamppeter> RAOF, AFAIK colord only talks with CUPS and not with the printers directly, but I do not really know about the internals of colord.
<RAOF> Hey, there we go.  Now colord sees the hpaio scanner.
<pitti> jbicha: aah
<pitti> jbicha: your debian/rules patch has the mkdir commented out
<pitti> jbicha: how about I comment that in, and move it into post-patches::?
<jbicha> oops sorry about that, thank you
<pitti> +post-patches::
<pitti> +       [ -d m4 ] || mkdir m4
<pitti> somethign like this?
<pitti> jbicha: btw, can I ask you to keep the changelog target as "UNRELEASED" as long as this isn't really uploaded?
<jbicha> yes, post-patches sounds like a better place
<pitti> ok, builds now
<jbicha> pitti: ok, I'll use UNRELEASED from now on
<pitti> thanks
 * pitti pushes and uploads
<Nafallo> hrm. did we get rid of the settings dialog for setting the font sizes in oneiric? :-)
<RAOF> Nafallo: You can fiddle with them in gnome-tweak-tool, but there's no by-default way of doing that, no :(
<Nafallo> hehe. seems there was a lot of settings that disappeared. hopefully they'll come back on whatever p will be.
<jbicha> Nafallo: you can also try System Settings>Universal Access and then pick a Text size, but it's not very precise
<Nafallo> okay. at least I've got options now. thanks guys.
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey rodrigo_ pitti, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, I'm great thanks ;-)
<rodrigo_> hi pitti, seb
<Sweetshark> morning all
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, had a nice weekend?
<pitti> seb128: hm, just noticed the "things to sync on Debian" section
<pitti> seb128: there are no names who requested them; how do you handle this usually, -b seb128?
<seb128> pitti, well that was rather for the early in the cycle before the freezes
<seb128> pitti, I just noticed that people put things there recently, 2 of 3 listed have sync request bugs
<pitti> ah, will look there, thanks
<seb128> pitti, danke
 * pitti syncs gtkmm2.4 himself then, this is good and harmless
<pitti> all syncs done
<seb128> pitti, but yeah, I tend to sync with my name when I do those early in the cycle if people don't put their name next to the sync
<pitti> and updated the pad accordingly
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<rodrigo_> hi chrisccoulson
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, rodrigo_. how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite fine, thanks! had a nice weekend
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good, but a bit tired thanks
<chrisccoulson> my daughter kept me awake for most of last night
<pitti> we did quite a lot of garden and house work on Saturday, and went swimming/idling yesterday :)
<seb128> oh :-(
<seb128> is the ok?
<seb128> the->she
<pitti> chrisccoulson: teeth again or did she catch a flu?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure. she seems fine this morning. i'm not sure why she doesn't feel tired like me ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i already had gnome-screensaver to go
<seb128> yeah, not sure why jbicha did it while it was assigned to you on the etherpad, I guess it was an overlook :-(
<chrisccoulson> it seems like i shut my eyes for a few hours at the weekend and everyone takes stuff i was working on ;)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur also reverted the changes that give it the gnome-shell look
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: yes, sorry about that, didn't see until after I had already finished it
<chrisccoulson> but he's reverted it for all sessions
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did he? where?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, he pinged me on IRC yesterday
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, you have up on fighting to keep the 2s pad delay? ;-)
<seb128> huats, lut
<seb128> huats, how is the gktsourceview update going?
<Shambler[Bishop> asking here as haven't found an answer on #ubuntu: how do I recover from a black screen, where all programs are still running normally, just screen is black, without rebooting, and while keeping programs open?
<seb128> Shambler[Bishop, hi, try #ubuntu for user questions
<Shambler[Bishop> ok. is there a more dev-oriented channel I can ask in? solving my problem without losing open programs, seems like it might require dev smarts
<seb128> Shambler[Bishop, not really, dev channels are not support ones
<huats> seb128, I should be able to finish it tomorrow (today I have a big deadline)
<Shambler[Bishop> fair enough
<seb128> Shambler[Bishop, but I would try to stop the screensaver and to restart compiz if I were you
<huats> seb128, I'll let you know
<seb128> huats, ok
<Shambler[Bishop> yep screensaver is already off
<seb128> Shambler[Bishop, without any description of what version of ubuntu you use, what desktop, what you were doing etc it's almost impossible to help you there
<bryceh> chvt and xrandr might be of some utility
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, the new thunderbird theme does work with the light radiance theme btw
<Shambler[Bishop> latest, in virtualbox, the new desktop with everything moved to side of screen, no screensaver, wasn't doing anything at time (it was left to its own devices, encoding a dvd in the background, as it is still doing now)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why not?
<chrisccoulson> i needed to restart thunderbird when i tried it though ;)
<Shambler[Bishop> I think gfx driver has crashed or something
<chrisccoulson> seb128, last time i tried it, it didn't work
<chrisccoulson> but after i restarted it, i realized that it did actually work
<chrisccoulson> the icons get their colours from the theme
<seb128> oh ok, I read "doesn't work", dunno why ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great
<chrisccoulson> so it looks pretty good with radiance too
<seb128> is the default in the default install now btw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, but it will be later today
<seb128> excellent ;-)
<seb128> ok, let's finish with the updates
<seb128> chrisccoulson, want to claim one or two updates?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, can do
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> hm, firefox seems to have forgotten to scroll down when marking text and pushing below the lower edge
<rodrigo_> seb128, not gave up, but I thought we'll try and see if this introduces more bugs than it fixes
<seb128> rodrigo_, why would it introduce bugs?
<seb128> it was the default for several cycles
<rodrigo_> seb128, that's what I've been told
<rodrigo_> seb128, 2.0s was the default
<seb128> 0.5s just tends to be a bit short and you still get palm clicking sometimes
<seb128> rodrigo_, what bastien said is that 0.5s leads to palm clicks because it's a bit short
<rodrigo_> seb128, but asI said, we'll see, if nobody complains we'll be ok :)
<seb128> but we lived with it without complain for some years
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> the 2s just feels buggy
<seb128> you get a good 1s where you try to use the pad and where it doesn't work
<rodrigo_> yeah
<seb128> pitti, want to do the gvfs update?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's a known bug
<pitti> seb128: yes; I still need about an hour or two for jockey, then I can get to this
<chrisccoulson> we had a distro patch to fix that in firefox 6, but this code got completely rewritten in firefox 7
<seb128> pitti, no hurry, thanks ;-)
<pitti> the new -updates fglrx/nvidia driver packages hit around FF, and it was not so trivial to show them
<pitti> but I got the underlying bug fixed now
<seb128> ok, I will do updates later, I need to pilot first ;-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ugh, that's still not fixed upstream? weird that so few people c&p from firefox, I seem to do that rather often
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, me too. it's always been a problem, but it was masked by the presence of the statusbar in old versions
<chrisccoulson> so we carried a patch since firefox 4 to fix that
<chrisccoulson> but the patch needs a big rethink now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=644621
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 644621 in Selection "Drag selection scrolling does not work properly in fullscreen and maximized mode" [Normal,Reopened: ]
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, so if there was an one-pixel border at the bottom, it would work?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah
<seb128> jbicha, pitti: do you have any clue about
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-tweak-tool/oneiric-201108220805/+merge/72388
<seb128> I will never understand why those happen I think
<pitti> I actually used ubuntu:gnome-tweak-tool for sponsoring this
<RAOF> cyphermox: By the way, bug #828556 is available for your delectation.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828556 in network-manager "When wireless is enabled, anything touching the network deadlocks in the kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828556
<pitti> it happens when I push the current upload to bzr, but then the package importer sees that the actual .dsc doesn't quite match what's in the branch
<seb128> pitti, why would the Categories be different?
<pitti> I have no idea :/
<seb128> ok, thanks
<pitti> bleh, DSL reconnect
<pitti> if the archive version is right and the branch is wrong, the merge should just be rejected
<pitti> otherwise we need to reupload; perhaps the patch application got wrong at some point
<pitti> seb128: ^
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<RAOF> Bah.  Are there any good tools for working out what's dbus-activating colord about 15 seconds into boot?
<pitti> RAOF: hm, not that I know of; you could perhaps launch dbus-monitor early in the boot and have it log into a file?
<pitti> RAOF: but perhaps it's easier to grep /usr/bin/, /usr/sbin etc. for the d-bus name of colord
<jbicha> pitti: I did unapply the .desktop patch before I did my merge proposal, maybe that's a bad idea
<RAOF> pitti: Hah!  When all else fails, grep the binaries? :)
<pitti> jbicha: for this reason I really hate the UDD branches; preapplied patches are EBW
<pitti> and there's no way to not break them, unless you tear apart a chicken
<pitti> jbicha: so seems we need another upload there?
<RAOF> Ah.  Hello cups!
<pitti> jbicha: which category is right, "settings" or "utility"?
<rodrigo_> who can I talk to about user groups in ubuntu?
<jbicha> settings
<rodrigo_> unix user groups, that is
<jbicha> and I'll make sure I have reapplied patches before uploading
<pitti> rodrigo_: me
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok :)
<jbicha> the ubuntu-desktop branches are so much easier to do the right thing with
<rodrigo_> pitti, so, my question is about the wheel group
<pitti> rodrigo_: I'll be right back with you, need to restart session
<pitti> keyring went AWOL
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: so, wheel group?
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, so upstream accountsservice uses the wheel group to add admin users
<rodrigo_> on ubuntu that just adds the user to 'adm', iirc
<pitti> we use the "admin" group for admins
<rodrigo_> so, if I'm right,since wheel group is recognized, it should do the correct thing, which is to add the user to the groups in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/810907
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 810907 in gnome-control-center "User Accounts profiles need to be updated for Ubuntu" [High,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, but wheel is a pretty standard thing, isn't it?
<pitti> rodrigo_: or rather, it was thirty years ago :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: we don't really use it, as we use sudo
<rodrigo_> my question is if we still have that group, should we patch apps or just make it do the correct thing?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - if you want to work around the scrolling issue btw, just use ctrl+f to open the find bar ;)
<rodrigo_> that is, if you use the wheel group, create an admin user with the correct groups in
<chrisccoulson> or ctrl+/ to turn on the addon bar
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, nice
<BigWhale> uhm... hi. is nspluginwrapper in oneiric broken just for me or for everyone?
<pitti> rodrigo_: the concept of wheel is rather incompatible with the concept of sudo
<BigWhale> broken = uninstallable
<pitti> rodrigo_: the consistent Ubuntu thing is to put admins into "admin", and that's it
<pitti> adm is fine, too
<rodrigo_> pitti, patching apps = upload a patch I have for accountsservice to add users to all needed groups in ubuntu
<pitti> BigWhale: you need to enable multiarch
<BigWhale> humm
<BigWhale> how do I do that?
<pitti> rodrigo_: "wheel" is for users which are supposed to mess around in /usr/ without any extra passworrd/su/sudo
<pitti> BigWhale: slangasek sent a mini-howto to u-devel@ recently
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, ok
<BigWhale> pitti, I'll try to find it
<BigWhale> thanks
<pitti> rodrigo_: normal users should be put into no group at all (except their own), or at most "sambashare"
<jincreator> Hi, everyone. I want to change the default Korean font in ubuntu-desktop. How can I do it?
<pitti> rodrigo_: admins should be put into "admin", "adm", and "lpadmin"
<pitti> rodrigo_: .. and "sambashare"
<pitti> jincreator: you mean for Ubuntu in general, or just for your local box?
<pitti> jincreator: there are two places for it to change: (1) the set of default packages in the seeds (ttf-whatever), which will define the "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage
<pitti> jincreator: and (2) the fontconfig configuration, which is mostly in the fontconfig-config package (fontconfig source), plus some tweaks in language-selector
<BigWhale> I come back from vacation and everything seems different in Oneiric. :>
<pitti> seb128: do you know whether we still actually need those 99_ltmain_as-needed.patch patches?
<seb128> pitti, we don't
<pitti> BigWhale: welcome to the feature freeze rush :)
<BigWhale> ubuntu start button is now in the launcher?
<BigWhale> for good?
<pitti> I wouldn't call it "good"
<seb128> pitti, they are not working anyway for things using dh-autoreconf since the patches copy is overwritten by dh-autoreconf
<pitti> it broke corner activation
<pitti> I can't activate the dash with the mouse any more
<BigWhale> I don't like it there... :/
<pitti> yeah, it's also quite pointless
<seb128> pitti, dh_autoreconf got a --as-needed which is equivalent though
<seb128> "  * dh_autoreconf: Add --as-needed for automatic patching of ltmain.sh"
<seb128> but I didn't try it
<pitti> so the desktop dailies grew again by 2 MB or so
<jibel> dpm, Hi, can we start reporting bugs about untranslated strings in ubiquity or there is work in progress ?
<dpm> jibel, string freeze is not until 3 days time IIRC. However, people have already started translating it. So as long as people have been keeping up with untranslated strings and ev has been exporting and committing translations, it should be fine to report bugs. Better double-check the ubiquity logs/commits to see if there have been recent translation commits first, though
<pitti> dpm: hey David, how are you?
<pitti> dpm: we need a new -base langpack refresh for beta; can we get an export towards the end of the week?
<pitti> I'd like to upload fresh langpacks on Friday, so that they can build over the weekend
<dpm> hey pitti, very well, thanks :)
<dpm> let me have a look...
<RAOF> tkamppeter: How familiar are you with hplip's sane integration for multifunction printers?  What are the prerequisites for that to work?  colord currently gets started early in the boot process (I think by cupsd), and it doesn't pick up my hp multifunction scanner until I kill the daemon and start it again.
<RAOF> tkamppeter: So I suspect that maybe the sane device isn't available until cups is fully up, and colord doesn't notice the hotplug.
<RAOF> tkamppeter: For more information, this is a wireless printer, so there's no physical connection to my system.
<dpm> pitti, sounds good, would Thursday work well for you? We've got an export scheduled already there (https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule). The only caveat is that lately full exports have started taking up to 24 hours (bug filed in LP) and might not be ready until Friday afternoon. If that works for you, then we only have to request a full export on Thursday. If you think it's too tight, we can ask the LP folks to start the expor
<dpm> t earlier.
<pitti> dpm: what is afternoon there?
<pitti> anything until 1400 UTC would work for me, but not afterwards (as it needs some 2 hours to prep them)
<seb128> pitti, do you know what added the 2mb?
<dpm> pitti, yeah it'd be 14:00 UTC (assuming it takes 24h), but I cannot tell for sure. To be on the safe side, I'll ask the LP folks to start the export Thursday morning instead of Thursday 14:00 UTC
<jibel> dpm, okay. thanks!
<dpm> jibel, yw :)
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~evfool/update-notifier/fixwording/+merge/69992
<seb128> mvo, trivial one ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what caused the dailies to grow in size?
<chrisccoulson> it's not me this time is it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I don't know yet, we don't have an earlier one any more to compare
<pitti> (the ones which were 703 MB)
<pitti> I could compare them to alpha-3, and just check what grew
<pitti> but this probably makes more sense after a -base langpack refresh
 * pitti -> lunch, bbl
<chrisccoulson> actually, it looks like firefox shrank a bit
<chrisccoulson> (~200kB)
<pitti> nice!
<pitti> seb128: want me to update gnome-common after lunch?
<pitti> can also do simple-scan, I can test it
<chrisccoulson> that probably means that thunderbird will shrink by a similar amount
<pitti> although I had expected Robert to do that one :)
<Daviey> bug #830377 needs some consideration for those that use NFS for $HOME.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830377 in lightdm "autofs5 needs to start before lightdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830377
<seb128> pitti, if you want to do those please do, thanks
<seb128> pitti, seems like robert_ancell decided to stay away from packaging this cycle ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, gedit is blocked on the new pygobject btw
<seb128> is it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/commit/?id=9d5cd427873809f91bbef305033b87246718fb43
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it somewhat seems upstream being overzealous on versions
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it doesn't look like there's anything which actually requires it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, revert the commit? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, will try that
<rodrigo_> anyone has a debian system at hand?
<rodrigo_> oh, I have one! my backup server, sorry for the noise :-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, ;-)
<dobey> pitti: thanks!
<mvo> seb128: I have a look at this
<seb128> mvo, danke
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 ...dbarth caught me up on compiz and them backing out window decorator etc
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> allo!
<seb128> they do back what out?
<rodrigo_> what was the name of that gnome tool to import music from a cd, I completely forgot
<rodrigo_> ?
<rodrigo_> ah, sound juicer!
 * rodrigo_ shouldn't ask questions so quick :)
<seb128> right
<rodrigo_> I'll go for lunch now, to recover my brain :)
<rodrigo_> bbl
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/, desktop updates! ;-)
<dbarth> pitti: ping? hi, could i get a priority bump on those test builds please? https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/compiz-testing/+builds?build_state=pending
<pitti> dbarth: sure, done
<dbarth> pitti: thanks :)
<dobey> pitti: btw, are you going to do a new release with that change? or should i make an upload with that patch for ubuntu?
<pitti> dobey: already happened :)
<dobey> pitti: great!
<dobey> can fix my ftbfs then
<pitti> seb128: done
<pitti> seb128: I guess at this point I should concentrate my efforts on porting the U1 control panel to GTK3, to unblock the pygobject update?
<seb128> pitti, is that blocking the update?
<seb128> pitti, if I had to pick something that needs to be done it would be "fix the retracers"
<seb128> we need those back
<pitti> seb128: yes, u1-c-p and python-ubuntuone-client mix static and GI, and break with new pygobject
<pitti> I have the library fixed (that's easy), and the control-panel half done; but they do some rather complicated low-level hacks which take a bit to port
<pitti> ah, right, retracers..
<seb128> ok
<pitti> bbiab, supermarket
 * pitti 's brain melts down..
 * mdeslaur cools pitti's brain with dry ice and liquid nitrogen
<pitti> aaah -- although I would have preferred an ice cream, but oh well :)
<pitti> but getting up at 6 does have its benefits these days -- you have most of your day over when it starts getting hot
<jcastro> seb128: hey so, I had a hard time finding folder sharing in 11.10, and I (think) we're supposed to be using nautilus-share right? It appears to be an extension or something.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, the scanner driver of HPLIP recognizes the availability of scanners via the existence of CUPS queues with the hp: backend. So seems CUPS must be listening so tha the scanners get listed by SANE.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, perhaps you should add a wait loop which checks for CUPS listening every second and that until a timeout of 10 seconds. Then list the scanners.
<seb128> jcastro, it's broken
<tkamppeter> RAOF, file/device permission settings are done by the UDEV rules shipped with the HPLIP package.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, I have noticed that you often monitor bugs to ensure that they are properly dealt with. Could you please take a look at bug 770091? I really think that we shouldn't ship that bug with Oneiric too.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770091 in ubiquity "Unsolicited attempt to import files and settings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770091
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, this is a simple example of my problems in Oneiric as regards compliling glibc stuff:
<GunnarHj> http://gunnar.cc/ubuntu/compile-failure-oneiric-example.txt
<GunnarHj> In Natty that code compiles and runs fine.
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, ok
<seb128> GunnarHj, the build failure is due to --as-needed
<pitti> GunnarHj: try swapping it:
<seb128> GunnarHj, try putting the  "test.c -o test" part between gcc and pkg-config
<pitti> gcc test.c `pkg-config --cflags --libs glib-2.0 gobject-2.0`
<GunnarHj> pitti, seb128: Thanks for the suggestions, I'll try those variants later.
<geser> GunnarHj: or gcc `pkg-config --cflags glib-2.0 gobject-2.0` test.c -o test `pkg-config --libs glib-2.0 gobject-2.0`
<geser> the important part is the the test.c (or test.o if you compile it seperately) comes before the libs it needs (pkg-config --libs)
<GunnarHj> seb128: "Due to --as-needed", can you please elaborate?
<geser> GunnarHj: oneiric's ld uses "--as-needed" by default which results in libs getting only linked if object files (or other libs) *before* the -llib parameter in the ld call uses any symbols of that lib
<geser> GunnarHj: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ToolchainTransition#How_to_Fix_a_Problem
<GunnarHj> geser: Thanks a lot for those explanations. (I didn't read that remark by seb128 too carefully, and I thought it was related to the bug report I asked him to look at.)
<mdeslaur> I'm getting a lot of dbus disconnects and timeouts with a bunch of different applications in oneiric...is that a known issue?
<mdeslaur> uhm...maybe gconf and not necessarily dbus
<seb128> mdeslaur, no, how does it manifest?
<mdeslaur> seb128: Evo shows an error dialog, a python app I use triggers apport, etc.
<mdeslaur> seb128: it's intermittent...and jdstrand is seeing it too
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, does dbus-daemon use a lot of cpu when it happens?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: good question...I'll check next time it happens
<mdeslaur> It probably happens to me about twice a day
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i get an intermittent issue where indicator-datetime-service keeps spamming the session bus, causing everything else on the bus to grind to a halt
<chrisccoulson> (including compiz)
<chrisccoulson> it basically results in everything using dbus to lag horribly
<chrisccoulson> perhaps you see a similar issue ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: hmm...could be related...do I just check top?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: ok, will do, thanks.
<davmor2> guys is it me or does nothing display in dash-lenses unless you type something into the search bar, too use to everything being there and getting refined by the search feature
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, that's known already
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: oh great just checking it wasn't an issue here :)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Hi Rodrigo, have you seen my latest comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/langfix/+merge/71197 ? Any chance that we can process that MP today?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, no, didn't see it, looking now
<dobey> pitti: care to also sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntuone-installer/fix-ftbfs/+merge/72429 please, as it needs the new distutils-extra? :)
<seb128> re
<pitti> dobey: can do
<seb128> bah, got a load around 9 and xorg closed...
<dobey> pitti: great, thanks!
<dobey> re seb128
<seb128> hey dobey
<seb128> hate oneiric, the load on my box is most of the time around 1, cpu fan spin and nothing is showing up in top, the process list, iotop, dbus
<dobey> seb128: well t hose extra 5 watts have to go somewhere i guess :)
<seb128> if only I could figure what is making it
<dobey> yeah, i know how you feel :)
<pitti> dobey: upped
<seb128> I'm close of reinstalling natty
<dobey> pitti: cheers
<seb128> it's hard to get any work done with a sluggish box
<pitti> seb128: do you have a lot of IO in the background?
<seb128> pitti, no, it's an idle box
<pitti> I hardly notice CPU usage on my box, but IO kills it
<seb128> like I just log in, do nothing and wait a minute the load is to 1 and the fan spins
<seb128> it's driving me nuts
<pitti> urgh
<seb128> nothign shows up in iotop, top, powertop, ps diffs, dbus-monitor
<pitti> the fan spins here as well, but then again it's > 25 Celsius in the room
<chrisccoulson> seb128, mine is the same, and my laptop constantly runs hot
<chrisccoulson> yet it doesn't seem to be doing naything
<chrisccoulson> **anything
<pitti> dpm: I requested a full export at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+language-packs
<chrisccoulson> and disk IO kills it here too, which is why i can't do anything else when i build firefox ;)
<seb128> I didn't notice any issue with io
<seb128> but njpatel and some other dx guys complained about that as well
<seb128> they were discussing it with apw earlier
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you're on a SSD though aren't you?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, the branch depends on the non-upstreamed scripts in accountsservice, right?
<seb128> yes
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, I wonder if it's a c++ thing?
<chrisccoulson> disk IO has sucked for ages tbh, but it seems to get worse with every release
<seb128> but njpatel is on a ssd as well and he says the box comes to an halt on io hits
<dobey> chrisccoulson: true
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, at least, you and us use g++ frequently, maybe it's doing something stupid
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, the worst part of building firefox is linking
<njpatel> right
<seb128> well my box is really slugish now and I'm building unity
<chrisccoulson> it's gone from 10 minutes to around 50 minutes since running oneiric
<dobey> my machine practically goes rigor mortis, when evolution hits the disk
<njpatel> i swithced to the gold linker but still get th eissue
<seb128> it doesn't tend to be that sluggish when I do GNOME builds
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yeah, here as well
<pitti> with the fastest SSDs the IO wait sucks more
<njpatel> pitti, exactly!
<pitti> kernel bug 12309
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 12309 in ubuntu "fglrx module loaded with errors, no 3D acceleration" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12309
<pitti> bah
<chrisccoulson> heh
<njpatel> i was talking to apw about it thiss morning
<pitti> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12309
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12309 in Block Layer "Large I/O operations result in poor interactive performance and high iowait times" [High,Reopened]
<pitti> (note the > 500 comments)
<njpatel> gord, we have a bug! ^
<gord> Yay!
<chrisccoulson> probably not a useful bug with all those comments ;)
 * apw notes it is a dogpile not a bug
<seb128> chrisccoulson, njpatel: I will join your cpp hater club
<njpatel> either way, it's not just me and gord suffering for months with this!
<seb128> building unity is making my box really slugish now
<chrisccoulson> seb128, try building thunderbird ;)
<njpatel> seb128, ccache + gold linker makes it bearable
<seb128> I want vala back!
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, do not envy you at *all* :)
<gord> trying to build inkscape made my laptop completely unresponsive for about an hour
<gord> won't do that again
<njpatel> gord, this is why tedg believes in ppas so much...it becomes launchpad's problem :)
<apw> a lot of our pain comes from applications that thing fsync'ing everything you do is a good idea
<apw> like the shell, and firefox, doh
<pitti> running dist-upgrades through eatymdata helps a bit, but compiling stuff doesn't, as this doesn't usually fsyncs
<njpatel> apw, "the shell" ?
<apw> yeah it think my world will end if my last command isn't fsync'd onto the platters
<chrisccoulson> apw - firefox should use fsync a lot less since it now uses WAL in sqlite
<apw> here's hoping
<chrisccoulson> and it has done since 4.0
<njpatel> apw, you know when someone says "shell", DX automatically thinks Unity, right? :D
<apw> njpatel, heh well ... theres that assuming thing going on :)
<njpatel> :)
<pitti> nessita: hmm, some hours and a few hacks later I have bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk starting up without crashes now
<pitti> nessita: the window is totally blank, does that minor regression matter?
<nessita> pitti: well... a little? :-D
<tedg> gord, There's a nightly build of Inkscape in a PPA ;_)
<tedg> ;-)
<nessita> pitti: have a screenshot and log files? I can help debug
 * apw near deafens himself with the new volums control ... which doesn't stay open when you click on the slider
<pitti> apw: bug 804009 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804009 in indicator-sound "clicking on the volume slider closes the SoundMenu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804009
<pitti> nessita: oh, there's a log file?
<nessita> pitti: yes, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/controlpanel.log
<dpm> thanks pitti, I'll make sure to talk with the LP devs, so that on Thursday the export happens earlier and we've got them ready to package early on Friday
<pitti> dpm: thanks
<apw> pitti, thanks ... it was opening it again that was painful as it then followed my cursor ... eekers
<seb128> if you have a mouse with a scrollwheel better to use that on the indicator icon
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm going to fix the brightness notification in g-s-d, but it's going to sit in DEPWAIT until the colord MIR has been approved. do we want to temporarily disable colord support again?
<seb128> no
<seb128> we need to get that sorted
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^ do you know how that's going?
<rodrigo_> seb128, last I knew was it was waiting on a security check
<rodrigo_> that was on Thu or Wed I think
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, ^
<rodrigo_> hmm, how do I check if I have permissions to upload a package?
<pitti> rodrigo_: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, thanks
<pitti> ./edit_acl.py -p rodrigo-moya -S oneiric query
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^ something like that
<pitti> rodrigo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672498/
<pitti> current output
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> pitti, and to check for a specific package?
<rodrigo_> ah, -s
<pitti> right
<pitti> see --help
<rodrigo_> the docs are in the source, as it should be :)
<pitti> --help is quite okay
<rodrigo_> ok, I can't upload accountsservice it seems, so proposing a branch
<rodrigo_> I'm going to apply for motu now
<seb128> that wouldn't give you access to that one
<seb128> it should be added to the desktop set
<rodrigo_> so, can someone please sponsor this -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/oneiric/accountsservice/fix-810907/+merge/72440 ?
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, mail to cjwatson?
<pitti> nessita: hm, dependency chain hell -- seems ubuntuone-sso-client pulls in more stuff like -webkit, etc.
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's a core package, so it can be added, right?
<pitti> nessita: at this point it seems a little too intrusive at this point; I think it'd be safer to eliminate the single GI thing that it uses right now (Soup)
<pitti> nessita: I pushed my stuff to LP branches so that it's not lost completely, but it looks like a "next cycle" thing
<nessita> pitti: ok, let's talk on Web how we can remove Soup
<kirkland> is anyone else having a hard time with firefox in oneiric today?
<kirkland> keeps going grey, hanging for minutes at a time
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, RAOF is working (probably together with the upstream author Richard Hughes) to modify colord so that it runs as a non-root system user. He needs to sort out that colord can see which printers and scanners are there.
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, ok, seb128^
<seb128> ok
<pitti> nessita: oh, I think I have a much, much simpler solution
<nessita> pitti: do you? :-)
<pitti> I have the backend running with full GI now, and the frontend with full static
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntuone-client/gi-fixes/+merge/72447
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntuone-control-panel/gi-fixes/+merge/72449
<pitti> I get an "unauthorized" exception from the backend, though
<nessita> pitti: how are you testing it?
<pitti> but it seems that launchpadlib suffers the same, it keeps forgetting its creds
<pitti> PYTHONPATH=~/ubuntu/tmp/ubuntuone-client:. bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend
<pitti> PYTHONPATH=~/ubuntu/tmp/ubuntuone-client:. bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<nessita> pitti: whew are you seeing this unauthorized? log file? can I see pliz?
<pitti> nessita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672514/
<pitti> nessita: in the terminal of the backend
<nessita> pitti: why you removed the GLib.format_size_for_display(int_bytes)!!! (I know why)
<pitti> nessita: can't use GLib
<pitti> and it doesn't exist in glib
<nessita> right
<pitti> nessita: I reverted the part of the patch that introduced it, it puts it back to the manual code
<pitti> nessita: I wouldn't mind a followup commit to fix 1024 -> 1000, though :)
<nessita> pitti: ok, so, I'll add a couple of needs fixing to the MPs, but they look great!!!
<seb128> rodrigo_, accountsservice sponsored
<seb128> I almost screwed it
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks!
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, why?
<seb128> stupid udd vcs with patches applied, it created a debian-change-... with the patch reverted
<seb128> rodrigo_, but I debdiffed the .dsc and caught it before upload ;-)
<pitti> today I checked out a branch where the patches were applied and didn't unapply
<rodrigo_> seb128, good :-)
<pitti> at that point I gave up and used apt-get source
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> tkamppeter: hi
<pitti> so, time for sports, and day was long 'nuff; see you tomorrow!
<pitti> nessita: I'll read backscroll and answer tomorrow if you still have questions
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you sync c2esp, it is also only the move of a printer driver package
<seb128> 'night pitti
<tkamppeter> pitti to centralized PPD update.
<seb128> pitti, be carefull at sport with that heat ;-)
<pitti> tkamppeter: I already ack'ed it, today's archive admin shoudl get to it
<pitti> seb128: heh, yes
<nessita> pitti: I'll add the needs fixing request to the MP
<pitti> nessita: ah, what's left?
<nessita> pitti: well, on u1client we need unit tests for that change, and in controlpanel we already have the humanize defined in ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui
<nessita> defined "by hand" I mean
<pitti> ah, that sounds fine
<pitti> nessita: I already ported the unit tests to u1client
<pitti> nessita: but then reverted it
<pitti> nessita: as you use twisted, and that pulls in gobject or gtk (can't remember which any more), you can't use GI in the tests
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<nessita> pitti: very likely you will need to import it (re:humanize), and make the callers do not use it like a instance method, but as a global function (ie remove the self.humanize call and call humanize directly, tehre is no point of having it as an instance method)
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you? had a nice w.e?
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> and you?
<seb128> kenvandine, the fb count issue seems to be fixed! ;-)
<pitti> nessita: using humanize sounds fine, I'll investigate tomorrow morning
<seb128> kenvandine, great as well thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, woot
<pitti> nessita: if you could leave the comments in the MP, that'd be great
<nessita> sure!
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Sorry for late reply (for some reason I missed your ping), but yes, the branch does depend on stuff in accountsservice that isn't upstreamed (yet). Hmm... Would it be possible to add debian/patches/gnome.series to accountsservice?
<seb128> pitti, other who have the launcher not showing with the mouse: run unity-preferences and select "edge reveal"
<davmor2> kenvandine: did you get my 2 gwibber lens bugs :(  doesn't show up in 2d and only show photo and name and not comments :)
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, I wrote you down on the etherpad for the empathy update
<kenvandine> davmor2, i hadn't seen them yet, but will look
<kenvandine> i know about the missing content
<kenvandine> that is a "bug" in unity, waiting for njpatel to fix it
<njpatel> kenvandine, gord is working on enabling horizontal again
<kenvandine> woot!
<kenvandine> the lens was working in unity-2d before last weeks unity update
<njpatel> we didn't touch UnityCore, I sweareth
<kenvandine> well, it might have been before the previous update :)
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> missing icon for it
<kenvandine> and no content in
<kenvandine> but has all the categories
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know if anyone plans to fix pidgin-libnotify for the new indicator libs?
<kenvandine> "fix"?
<kenvandine> it isn't working?
<seb128> kenvandine, no, it complains about the " indicate_indicator_set_property_icon" symbol not being defined
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #
<seb128> bug #827626
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827626 in pidgin-libnotify "pidgin-libnotify not enabled and wont allow for enabling" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827626
<kenvandine> seb128, i made it rebuild for the last libindicate change
<seb128> kenvandine, I will sponsor the patch, unping ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, seems like a function changed naming
<seb128> indicate_indicator_set_property_icon -> indicate_gtk_indicator_set_property_icon
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: ^ is that right?
<tedg> seb128, Yes.  It was required for the GIR generation stuff.
<tedg> :-/
<oly562> got a question about ubuntu, i have gnome desktop, and Places is not opening Home folder, nor Network, nor Desktop. i get error  Could not open location 'file:///home/myusername  No application is registered as handling this file. now i have looked all over good so far, and those fixes are not helping at all. what i need is  --- just what the error says, howto handle opening this file, and where to make this setting.... edit m
<seb128> tedg, no worry, thanks
<seb128> oly562, hi, try #ubuntu for user errors
<oly562> cant
<oly562> banned
<kenvandine> but haven't tested it
<oly562> how to assign opening Places > Home
<oly562> edit menus isnt allowing me to add or Home is not listed.
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, so you are going to handle it?
 * kenvandine had quite a bit of lag there
<oly562> any body else?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> seb128, great
<seb128> oly562, that channel is not an user support one
<oly562> hey thats great
<oly562> anyone else?
<oly562> im sure its simple
<oly562> i just cant figure it out
<kenvandine> njpatel, interesting... the model has results in it but the lens isn't displaying them, in unity-2d
<oly562> i dont feel like rm'ing .gconf*
<kenvandine> so the search is working and all... just nothing rendered
<njpatel> kenvandine, it probably doesn't ahve a fallback if it can't find the right renderer
<njpatel> that's a bug in -2d
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine reassigns
<kenvandine> njpatel, did something weird with background colors happen?  the dash and switcher have a bright blue background
<seb128> kenvandine, change backgrounds
<njpatel> kenvandine, yeah, we'll fix that
<seb128> kenvandine, the color is computed from your background but that seems to fail sometimes
<seb128> changing background kick it to do it
<kenvandine> whew.... ok
<kenvandine> that was very weird :)
<kenvandine> seemed like it was fine just a before lunch :)
<seb128> kenvandine, your unity maybe restarted
<seb128> segfault or other
<kenvandine> perhaps
<kenvandine> oh, yeah i logged into unity-2d for a few minutes
<kenvandine> so i had restarted my session :)
 * kenvandine forgot that 
 * davmor2 passes kenvandine his work you shuggin fashin shuggin fashin dick dastardly^Wdash
<kenvandine> davmor2, :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, if want real crack, i've gotten daily builds working finally :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: oh man will I ever come down if I start on real crack ;)
<BigWhale> someone once said ... Why would anyone want to do a drug that was named after a part of his own ass...
<BigWhale> oh, and hi everyone. :>
<BigWhale> Empathy is broken? :(
<kenvandine> BigWhale, how so?
<BigWhale> kenvandine, can't open new chats
<BigWhale> in Oneiric...
<kenvandine> from the indicator?
<BigWhale> no, from the menu
<BigWhale> er
<BigWhale> r
<BigWhale> from the application window... doublicking on contact or right-click | Chat
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> like when someone IMs you? and it is blinking?
<kenvandine> or creating a new chat?
<BigWhale> no idea.. it didn't happen yet (at least not today) ... nobody want's me :'(
<kenvandine> yay
<BigWhale> let me start it from the terminal
<kenvandine> i reproduced it
<kenvandine> apport fired too
 * kenvandine gets stacktrace
<BigWhale> I got nothing
<kenvandine> looks related to my tp-glib upload
<kenvandine> BigWhale, you can me too bug 829826
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829826 in empathy "empathy-chat crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_dispatch()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829826
<BigWhale> kenvandine, you're already subscribed :)
<kenvandine> i just did that :)
<kenvandine> and downgrading to libtelepathy-glib0_0.15.4-1ubuntu2 fixes it
<nessita> ubot2: please join #ubuntuone!
<ubot2> nessita: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fagan> nessita: you need to give the bot a cookie to join your party I think
<mbertens1> hi all, got a problem, i'm running ubuntu 11.04 server with gnome desktop via Xvnc (tightvncserver) with xinetd; and after a weekend trying i got this working, i can login as my normal user account, but when i try to update the system or install a new software package its asking me for the "password for ROOT" why is this ? what i'm i doing wrong ?
<cyphermox> you might be trying to do "su" rather than "sudo" for your commands. this said, you should ask in #ubuntu, which is the channel for support questions
<mbertens1> i asked there but there is no help offered :-(
<mbertens1> and this is a problem that appeared in the desktop so ask here too :-)
<mdeslaur> mbertens1: policykit uses the consolekit permissions to determine if you're allowed to do privileged operations. When you use vnc, you're not at the console, so you don't have the appropriate rights.
<mdeslaur> argh, he left
<bryceh> typical :-)
<dupondje> kenvandine: thx for empathy fix :D
<dupondje> sweet
<dupondje> a fresh upstream version :D
<kenvandine> dupondje, :)
<dupondje> Empathy atm is like
<dupondje> well :) a collection of bugs :p
<xclaesse> does anyone knows how to get flash installed on oneiric? I'm still facing that bug for a few days now... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/831527
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 831527 in adobe-flashplugin "no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wish my problem with oneiric was "flash doesn't work"
 * dobey looks at the big black screen on his laptop
<dobey> oh, now unity shows up
<dobey> i wonder what it was doing
<dobey> oh
<dobey> why is gnome-settings-daemon using 200% of my cpu
<dobey> the one owned by gdm, no less
<dobey> ugh, this computer is so sluggish right now
<dobey> omg the disk io in oneiric is horrible :(
<BigWhale> I think I just segfaulted Xorg
<RAOF> Sweet.
<RAOF> Any follow up details? :)
<BigWhale> I'm looking if there are any left... :>
<BigWhale> there's no core file
<BigWhale> but it must have been Xorg, because both my screens went blank and then lost signal.
<BigWhale> RAOF, I can't find anything... I was using bibblepro to convert ~4000 images and then I used display form imagemagick to display one of those converted images... then everything went blank. :/
<RAOF>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old might have some usable backtrace.
<BigWhale> hmm I checked .1 and .0 ... let me see.
<BigWhale> no, nothing really... modelines reported from the start, then this:
<BigWhale> [ 14682.250] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
<BigWhale> [ 14682.250] (II) Unloading evdev
<BigWhale> [ 14682.303]  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<RAOF> BigWhale: There's not an actual backtrace above that?  That looks like something asked the Xserver to kindly shut down, rather than it crashing.
<BigWhale> RAOF, no, there are no BT's... I looked. It didn't look like a shutdown... but who knows. Everything froze. during normal shutdowns of Xorg, mouse usually stays responsive until the very last moment. Here, there was a freeze and few seconds of pause between the screen blanking
<BigWhale> RAOF, I've noticed in the kern.log that bibble5 was segfaulting, but that was prior Xorg crash/shutdown
<RAOF> BigWhale: If there's not a trace in Xorg.?.log(.old)? then it's almost certainly not an X crash; it might have been the DPMS settings kicking in and then something preventing the monitor from turning back on?
<BigWhale> whatever it was it crashes/restarted xorg and I had to login again
<RAOF> Hm.
<BigWhale> I did notice this: [16910.777190] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<BigWhale> the only thing I cannot explain :)
<RAOF> That's an artefact of our plymouth integration.
<desrt> RAOF: good evening
<RAOF> desrt: And a fine morning to you.
<desrt> how confusing...
<BigWhale> desrt, I agree it's 1:30am here :>
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-23
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF and bryceh , how are things looking in X/Mesa land where we are in the cycle? pretty stable? lots of bugs? any GPU giving us more trouble than expected?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, quite stable actually; very few bug reports open at the moment
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: nice!
<bryceh> scattered problems here and there, mostly corner cases or non-X bits that are misbehaving
<jasoncwarner_> nothing trending that we should be keeping an eye out for?
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: There seems to be some problem with fglrx and unity, but that's getting investigated.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, http://www.bryceharrington.org/Arsenal/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/totals-oneiric.svg
 * jasoncwarner_ almost mystified...starts looking over his shoulder...
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: ok...I know we had some nvidia unity breakage, but Jason/DBO is looking into it
<jasoncwarner_> awesome...would love to not have x/mesa/video card problems this cycle!
<RAOF> Hm.  We should pull in a new point release of the X server, now that 1.10.4 has been released.
<bryceh> I credit it partly with us being a bit more conservative this cycle than usual (e.g. no late-in-cycle xserver updates) and upstream being more stable than usual themselves
<RAOF> Yeah.  I think intel particularly are getting better at stability.
<bryceh> yeah the fglrx black screen issue is bad but jay is discussing it with amd
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, the scale on that graph goes up to 500 for a reason ;-)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, so having total bugs ~50 (and going down) is a nice change
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, I am?
<robert_ancell> anyone else's firefox blocking like crazy?
<DBO> RAOF, nvidia driver trashes FBO's on suspend/resume... this is becoming a bigger and bigger problem
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: when you say "blocking"....
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: er, I thought you were? is someone looking at the above?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, as in unresponsive
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: ah, yes...I had that last week and asked chris about it...but it wasm ore that switching from one tab to the other took a literal second or two
<jasoncwarner_> he said it was nvidia related (it always seems to be!)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: My firefox isn't (but I'm still running an Aurora build), but compiz seems to stop updating for ~1sec every half hour or so.
<robert_ancell> I get "Some Gmail features have failed to load due to an Internet connectivity problem. If this problem persists, try reloading the page, or using the basic HTML version. Learn More."
<jasoncwarner_> before I could track it down it went away with a series of updates and reboots
<robert_ancell> it's >10s for me
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, the biggest driver issue I am aware of is nvidia trashing FBO's. Nothing we can do about that, it breaks suspend/resume
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I only get that when my actual internet is saturated...like if I'm streaming music or video or something...
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: we can't do anything? are we talking to nvidia about it at all? and how often does it happen?
<jasoncwarner_> ^^ bryceh and RAOF
<RAOF> I believe I've pointed DBO and tselliot in the same direction; tselliot's who we'd want to ask, I believe.
<robert_ancell> note the issue only happens for me in firefox, not in chromium
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I got nothing then.
<DBO> RAOF, I keep forgetting to ping him until I see you :P
<bryceh> DBO, he seems rarely on IRC; you'd be better to send an email or assign him a bug report
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, it happens every time, 100% reproducible
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: where in the stack does this happen? is it nux, compiz, unity? elsewhere? reason I ask is why I would NOT get it on GNOME desktop but do on Unity.
<DBO> the nvidia driver
<DBO> they fixed it for GNOME Shell
<DBO> specifically...
<DBO> Im thinking fglrx hack style fixed it
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: who is "they" in the "they fixed it for GNOME Shell" above? Nvidia?
<DBO> nvidia
<DBO> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-275.09.07-driver.html
<DBO> see the first item
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: ah, ok...thanks man
<RAOF> You should still be able to see it by plaing Civ V in wine, doing a suspend/resume, and noticing that everything's a pretty rainbow mess until the textures get updated ;)
<jasoncwarner_> DBO RAOF and bryceh ... as I understand it, we have to engage nvidia on this ? and tseliot is the guy who is doing that right now?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, that's correct
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: YEs.
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, affirmative
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF would you please own this from the desktop perspective and run it down with tseliot? I would like someone to be able to update us all on the status and what is going on...I can reproduce 100% of the time now and that is bad :/
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Oh.  The problem needs to be resolved by nvidia, and tseliot is our go-to liason with nvidia is true.  I'm unsure if he's actually aware of this issue, though; DBO?
<DBO> we did mention it last cycle too
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Certainly.
<RAOF> DBO: Do you have a bug reference handy?
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: awesome, thanks.
<DBO> this will be fun...
 * DBO goes to launchpad
<DBO> RAOF, this is the oldest version of it from a unity standpoint: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/676166
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 676166 in unity "Screen corruption when resuming from suspend" [Medium,Triaged]
<robert_ancell> can someone do an apt-get source on shotwell and check if it compiles for them?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: In a chroot, I presume?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, just a debuild will do.  It fails for me, I'm just wondering if I have something weird
<RAOF> Hm.  Does libsane not have any hotplug notification capability?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, no, it's a bit crap like that
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Shotwell ftbfs here, too, with a couple of "don't copy delegates" warnings.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, damn, same problem..
<RAOF> Why wouldn't you want to copy delegates?
<RAOF> You could always turn off -Werror, I guess; they're just warnings.
<robert_ancell> looks like vala is confused, it reports them as warnings but removing them makes the compilation work
<RAOF> valac's being called with --fatal-warnings; the failure looks correct.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, interesting
<robert_ancell> RAOF, are there known problems with raedon 5400 in the current Oneiric?
<nxvl> robert_ancell: here
<RAOF> Are you using fglrx?  If so, yes; it's known that your screen's black.  I think this is being traced back to a compiz change confusing the hack in the fglrx driver that makes compiz work :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, nxvl is having a boot issue after upgrade where you get a black screen and unable to VT switch.  Blamed on lightdm as ususal: )
<robert_ancell> RAOF, bug #?
<RAOF> Hm; it's not in those emails.  Let me check launchpad.
<RAOF> robert_ancell, nxvl: bug #823588 is the one I'm thinking of.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 823588 in fglrx-installer "Unity displaying with black overlay with fglrx driver" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823588
<nxvl> oh, and btw i can't use unity3D
<nxvl> only 2D
<nxvl> and yes, i'm using fglrx
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> Ok.  This is the part where I ask for logs.
<nxvl> so, the most strange issue is:
<RAOF> Can I have some logs, please?  /var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg are a good start.
<nxvl> if i boot using rescue system, and then hit resume
<nxvl> i will get a tty, run lightdm, and everything will work as expected
<RAOF> Iiiiinteresting.
<nxvl> well, despide the fact where i can't use unity3D
<RAOF> That might suggest that the radeon blacklist isn't working properly.
<RAOF> Logs!
<RAOF> That should be very obvious in dmesg, and Xorg.0.log would be interesting too.
<nxvl> sure, uploading
<RAOF> Ta.
<nxvl> http://people.canonical.com/~nxvl/nxvlLogs.tgz
<nxvl> if i run unity3D i get the same as the video in the bug
<RAOF> [    4.048078] [drm] Initialized radeon 1.33.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
<RAOF> I'm surprised the fglrx kernel module can even load.  I'd expect radeon to bind to the device and prevent that.
<nxvl> compiz hates ATI
<nxvl> or ATI hates compiz
<nxvl> every release there is an issue with it
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> nxvl: What's your "sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf" set to?
<nxvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672900/
<nxvl> hi pitti!
<RAOF>  2            /usr/lib/pxpress/ld.so.conf                 900       manual mode?  Where'd that come from?
<nxvl> dunno
<nxvl> i just upgraded today
<RAOF> Anyway, that looks ok.  Does /etc/modprobe.d have a file blacklisting radeon in it?
<nxvl> i just cntrl+c this?
<nxvl> or shall i enter 0 or just enter or whatever
<nxvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672904/
<RAOF> Oh, either ctrl+c or enter will be ok.
<RAOF> Oh, looks like pxpress is the crazymad stuff done to make fglrx/intel hybrid graphics work.  That's must be what it is.
 * RAOF should stop beginning sentences with "Oh"
<nxvl> so, should i change something and test?
<RAOF> Um, I'm not sure.
<RAOF> Well, setting the mesa gl_conf alternative should get you to a useable radeon system, I think.
<nxvl> hmm, so i'm a security guy, you are talking chinnesse to me
<nxvl> :D
<RAOF> As to why radeon is loading and apparently breaking fglrx… could you pastebin /etc/modprobe.d/fglrx.conf?
<nxvl> nxvl [~]
<nxvl> Sylvester$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/fglrx.conf
<nxvl> blacklist radeon
<RAOF> sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf - one of the options there was 3 - mesa.
<RAOF> And has that fglrx.conf made it into /boot/initrd?
<nxvl> hmm, if i use old kernel it breaks anyway
<nxvl> so i will say yes
<RAOF> And the old kernel worked, obviously.
<nxvl> yup
<nxvl> with no problems
<nxvl> until i upgraded
<RAOF> Hm.  update-initramfs could still have refreshed your initrd.
<broder> bootchart is the only package i've ever seen that actually refreshes all initrds (as opposed to the latest one)
<nxvl> ok, updating
<nxvl> just updated? reboot and test?
<RAOF> Yeah, I guess so.
<nxvl> ok, brb, i hope
<nxvl> so, now i don't get X to work at all
<nxvl> but at least i get a tty
<RAOF> Hurray?
<RAOF> :)
<nxvl> Xorg.0 claims fglrx module does not exists
<nxvl> and i get a "No screens found" message as the error
<nxvl> in Xorg.0
<RAOF> Oh, you've got an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<nxvl> yup
<nxvl> and Screen has just usual generic stuff
<nxvl> default screen, 24 defaultdepth and a display subsection
<RAOF> I think that if you remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf you'll get an Xserver back.
 * nxvl tryes
<nxvl> now i get a different black screen as i previously did
<nxvl> last black screen was monitor off, this one is monitor on, black content
<RAOF> Woo!  Eventually we'll exhaust all possible forms of brokenness and then it'll work.
<lifeless> would it be possible, in multi monitor mode, to get a 1-pixel offset on the right hand monitor ?
<RAOF> Xorg log now?
<lifeless> that way I could find the power off button easily ;)
<nxvl> no errors
<nxvl> same link as before, but Xorg.0.log instead of nxvlLogs.tgz
<nxvl> will reboot while you check
<nxvl> just in case
<RAOF> Hm.  That looks like everything worked, rather than a blank black screen :)
 * RAOF grabs some coffee during the reboot.
<nxvl> ok, now it works normally, at least i can boot
<nxvl> and get X
<nxvl> but i don't get unity3D
<nxvl> now we can woot
<nxvl> well, something like that
<RAOF> I'm surprised you don't get unity3d now; Xorg.0.log again?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Hi Robert, can we come to a conclusion about https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/lightdm/langfix-oneiric/+merge/70969 ?
<nxvl> updating
<nxvl> http://people.canonical.com/~nxvl/Xorg.0.log
<nxvl> k, updated
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, hi, sorry didn't reply to this today.  I'm not sure what the correct behaviour is here.  What sets LC_MESSAGES?
<RAOF> nxvl: Bah.  That looks just fine.  What's the output of glxinfo?
<nxvl> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<nxvl> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<nxvl> :P
<robert_ancell> At first look, it shouldn't be part of lightdm, as it doesn't set any of these variables
<nxvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672916/
<GunnarHj> GunnarHj: It's now accountsservice that writes to ~/.profile. OTOH, the suggested code is only related to the final step, i.e. the actual setting of the variables...
<RAOF> nxvl: Bah, sorry.  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<nxvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672918/
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, sorry, have to go, but I'll get onto it first thing tomorrow
<GunnarHj> GunnarHj: That's ok. See you tomorrow.
<GunnarHj> Looks that I wrote to myself when trying to talk to Robert ... off for breakfast it is...
<RAOF> nxvl: I'm confused.  It says "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)", but you clearly *have* run it with that environment variable set.  Is there anything remarkably crazy about your system?
<nxvl> RAOF: dude, it's linux, isn't that crazy enough?
<nxvl> but, no, i never configure basically anything other than what i need for packaging and stuff
<nxvl> but not a lot of ENV stuff
<RAOF> OH!
<RAOF> client glx vendor string: ATI
<RAOF> I see where we have the winner; it's our old friend, deadly neurotoxin.
<nxvl> maybe it's just standard output message and the info is there anyways
<RAOF> Or, alternatively, fglrx's libglx.
<nxvl> yeah, i'm starting to hate that i got a gamer machine for work, ATI is a PITA
<RAOF> Nah, there's different output when run with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<RAOF> If I'd paid more attention to your Xorg.0.log I would have noticed that.
<RAOF> So, what I'd do now is to use jockey to remove the fglrx driver; once that's done things, even 3D, should work.
<RAOF> And then in a couple of day's time, when fglrx works with Unity again, come back and we can see if we can't coax fglrx into some form of life.
<nxvl> jockey doesn't work either
 * nxvl shoots himself
<nxvl> pitti: ^^
<nxvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672923/
<pitti> nxvl: sorry, didn't follow the conversation; you are trying to install a driver?
<nxvl> nope, removing
<RAOF> nxvl: Man, your system is all manner of pleasin', isn't it.
<nxvl> RAOF: yeah, please shoot me!
<RAOF> nxvl: sudo apt-get remove fglrx should work, however.
<nxvl> i'm going to go back to thinkpads and never look back again
<RAOF> And, given my recent track record of "should"s, it's *guaranteed* to have no problems!
<nxvl> yeah
<RAOF> nxvl: Ask desrt about how awesome _his_ thinkpad is :)
<nxvl> given the record i'm trying
<lifeless> RAOF: sacrificing chickens again ?
<nxvl> RAOF: i have always used thinkpads and never had a problem, but i gave Dell a try and it's giving me tons of headaches
<RAOF> lifeless: Apparently (a) blacklists aren't what they used to be and (b) dbus is for wimps.
<nxvl> k, rebooting
<nxvl> brb
<nxvl> ok, another certain should
<nxvl> 3D awesomeness is back
<nxvl> with HUGE fonts, but back
<nxvl> i will fix that in the morning
<nxvl> thanks for the help!
<RAOF> Yay!
<bryceh> pitti, good morning
<pitti> hey bryceh, how are you?
<bryceh> pitti, I'm doing well, but I have a bug for you
<bryceh> I noticed that ubuntu-bug xkeyboard-config don't work
<bryceh> it gives "package not found", but obviously that's not right, it's just a source package - it's expecting xkb-data
<bryceh> pitti, digging into the source it appears the issue is apport uses apt.Cache() which allows looking up binary packages, but not source
<pitti> correct
<pitti> it's meant to work on binary packages
<pitti> as we can't determine any packaging information otherwise
<bryceh> pitti, using apt_pkg, I could get it to look up the source package http://paste.ubuntu.com/672927/
<bryceh> pitti, I wanted to see if that is at all a viable way to go about implementing a fix for this
<pitti> well, I'm not sure whether there's something to "fix"
<pitti> users only really see binary packages anyway, in apt, s-c, etc.
<pitti> and for sources which produce more than one binary we usually want to know which
<pitti> we could add a special case that if a source only produces one binary, and the names differ (which isn't the case usually), it would assume the only binary package name
<bryceh> pitti, well for instance if someone is commenting on a bug already filed against xkeyboard-config, and you tell them to file a new bug report, it's sensible to direct them to file against the source package
<pitti> but that wouldn't even help here
<bryceh> we get into a similar situation filing bugs against xorg-server
<pitti> bryceh: so, it's certainly possible, but nothign I can fix in 15 mins, I'm afraid
<pitti> i. e. I don't think I'll have time to work on this in the next days, I'm swamped in the pygobject stuff and need to unbreak the retracers
<bryceh> pitti, well I'm more asking if you'd be opposed if I sent a patch
<pitti> we need to teach apport about "Package:"-less reports, and be able to file them
<bryceh> and checking if the approach of  using apt_pkg would be improper
<pitti> bryceh: no, surely not, but it'll be a rather large one, unless you settle for the "small" special case above
<pitti> or for a source with multiple binaries, it could pick a random one
<pitti> ... which is actually installed
<pitti> bryceh: no, backends/packaging-apt-dpkg.py already uses "apt", so you can use apt.apt_pkg
<pitti> bryceh: it already has a get_source() method which maps a binary to a source package
<bryceh> ah ok
<pitti> apport/ui.py does the command line processing
<pitti> it probably needs to grow some magic to check if an argument is a source package name, if it doesn't exist as a binary package name
<pitti> and then call an apport.packaging method to map that into an approptiate binary package name
<pitti> backends/packaging-apt-dpkg.py coudl then implement this using an iteration over the binaries of the given source
<bryceh> yep
<pitti> and pick the first one which is installed
<bryceh> yeah that's basically what I was thinking
<bryceh> I don't think it'll be a very big patch; half a dozen lines or so
<pitti> integrating it will be a little more, as you need to update test cases, and add a generic API for that into the packaging class, but shouldn't be very complicated
<bryceh> hrm, maybe in that case I should just file a bug report
<pitti> I'm off for about an hour for a bit of running
<bryceh> oh, there's already a bug - #359810
<bryceh> pitti, ok thanks; I'm not sure what is involved with making a generic API, but will post a branch of what I've got to that bug report for you to consider some day when you have time
<bryceh> if you can give me more guidance on what you want for tests and api's I'd be willing to give that a shot; I read through the test code but wasn't clear on how it should be integrated there.
<bryceh> eod for me, tty tomorrow
<pitti> bryceh: ok, thanks
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey desktopers
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm fine, and you?
<seb128> I'm great thanks
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<seb128> pitti, it's meeting reminder day! ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ooh, indeed
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<pitti> seb128: apport retracer fixing day!
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> pitti, btw you have the launcher not showing with mouse also right?
<pitti> seb128: right, because they took away corner activation, and I disabled edge activation ages ago
<seb128> pitti, you can fix it by running unity-preferences and picking edge rather than corner
<pitti> right, I know
<pitti> but edge activation is evil and gets in the way
<pitti> I just use the windows key
<seb128> well then you can pick the corner as an edge in ccsm
<seb128> in the unity preferences
<seb128> it let you pick any border or corner
<pitti> oh, in ccsm; I thought you mean unity-preferences
<pitti> that just has the simple radio button
<pitti> bah, edge activation is still instantaneous
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Hello Rodrigo, can we continue where we stopped yesterday? I added a comment after you had disconnected: https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/langfix/+merge/71197
<pitti> seb128: hm, doesn't seem to work for me; I changed to the top left corner in ccsm, but doesn't work
<seb128> pitti, ok, dunno then, that works for me, selecting edge in unity-preferences and then the corner in ccsm
<pitti> not here, it keeps edge, too
<seb128> pitti, ccsm also has the delay before showing the launcher
<rodrigo_> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> meh, these fakechroots seem to be totally busted :(
<seb128> pitti, on oneirc? yes
<pitti> perhaps it's time to ditch fakeroot altogether and rework the retracing bits from the ground up to not use chroots in the first place..
<pitti> these days gdb has an option to specify a different debug symbol root path
<pitti> it'll be a bit tricky to point it to the debug libraries, but with some symlink tricks it might work
<seb128> pitti, seems like a lot of work
<seb128> can we talk I.S into getting vms instances we can use?
<seb128> kvm or other
<pitti> that would help indeed
<pitti> I'll do some experiments here to estimate how much work the gdb reorg would actually be
<seb128> ok
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<seb128> RAOF, did you get anywhere with colord running as an user?
 * pitti discovers gdb's "set solib-absolute-prefix" command and jumps for joy
<pitti> you know, this could WORK!
<seb128> pitti, waouh!
<pitti> seb128: I now have a rather simple /tmp/chroot with just dpkg -x'ing the debs and ddebs, and adding a trick symlink
<pitti> and can produce a nice stack trace with some magic gdb commands, using no root or fake* commands
<seb128> pitti, that should work
<pitti> this even works in a lucid chroot
<seb128> great
<doko> seb128, I changed the font settings to a smaller font while compiz was running, now if compiz crashes, the fonts are changed back to a larger size. are there different settings? and if yes, where else do I have to change these?
<seb128> doko, where did you change it?
<seb128> usually is gnome-settings-daemon which apply xsettings
<seb128> not compiz
<doko> seb128, gnome-tweak-tool
<seb128> that should change the gsettings
<seb128> dunno what compiz is doing...
<doko> great \o/
<RAOF> seb128: Yeah, I think I've got colord running appropriately as a system user.  I thought that perhaps there were permissions problems with my scanner, as it wasn't showing up when colord was initially started, but that turns out to be a combination of cups starting colord and libsane stupidity.
<seb128> pitti, could you score up https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/compiz-testing/+sourcepub/1907196/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> ?
<RAOF> seb128: I'm just finishing wrangling a patch in an upstream-suitable fashion.
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> RAOF, when do you think it will land? beta freeze is soon and we have g-s-d and g-c-c depwaiting on it for over a week
<seb128> which blocks other changes to land and be tested
<RAOF> I can land the changes kees wanted tomorrow; I think that should be enough to get the MIR signed off on?
<seb128> RAOF, I will check with him today, thanks
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/compiz-testing/+sourcepub/1907204/+listing-archive-extra as well please
<seb128> pitti, danke ;-)
<seb128> (one day we will get those compiz updates in Oneiric!)
<pitti> nudged
<seb128> pitti, thanks! ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: what's the current blocker for the 3.4 upload? still mono?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ping
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Now I'm here. :)
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, :)
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok, so I've built your branch, and I'm still not sure what it tries to accomplish
<rodrigo_> I see less locales in the selection of language than before
<rodrigo_> and still some duplicated ones
<rodrigo_> like "Spanish (Spain)", "Spanish (Mexico)"
<rodrigo_> I thought it was for just showing the language there?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Less items is the goal.
<GunnarHj> Each item is a translation.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ah
<rodrigo_> in git, btw, yesterday we pushed a fix to just show languages there
<GunnarHj> There is a separate Mexican translation, so they're not duplicates.
<cassidy> hi guys. Starting a Qt app loads a whole Gtk+ behind the scene (natty). Is there a way to disable that ?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, hmm, ok
<rodrigo_> in gnome all .es translations are in one place, why do we have separate ones in ubuntu?
<rodrigo_> but I understand now why it shows that
<pitti> rodrigo_: they are not in one place
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Don't know the history. For some big languages, especially Spanish and English, there are separate teams.
<rodrigo_> pitti, in gnome?
<pitti> rodrigo_: GNOME upstream has separate es_MX.po files as well
<rodrigo_> oh
<rodrigo_> those mexicans!!
<pitti> rodrigo_:  you are right that in most languages there should indeed just be a ll.po
<pitti> rodrigo_: i. e. we generally don't want a separate de_AT.po
<pitti> rodrigo_: but some languages have legitimate country variants
<rodrigo_> the .es translation team has been working hard to use a common translation for all spanish-speaking languages afaik
<seb128> cassidy, not sure, would be a question for the qt guys, I guess it's the theming integration doing it
<cassidy> yeah
<pitti> rodrigo_: these are mostly en (US vs. UK), es (ES vs. AR/MX), pt (PT vs. south america), and zh (CN vs. TW)
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, perhaps for .es; I don't know how different MX/AR Spanish is
<pitti> rodrigo_: but I know that Brazilian and Portual Portugese are far enough apart to justify a split
<rodrigo_> pitti, I've never seen a es_* translation in any of the gnome modules I watch
<pitti> rodrigo_: and traditional and simplified Chinese are very far aprt
<pitti> "apart"
<rodrigo_> pitti, yeah, pt_BR and pt are indeed quite different
<pitti> rodrigo_: well, then just keep 'es'?
<pitti> rodrigo_: I thought you were asking in a more general context, as in "do we need country variants at all"
<pitti> and we do
<rodrigo_> pitti, GunnarHj branch shows all languages that have specific languages, and MX/AR show up, so I guess we have variations on those
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh, no, just about the 'es' translation
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_, pitti: The algorithm that produces the language list is stupid - it doesn't know whether a directory contains a justified translation or not.
<rodrigo_> ah
<pitti> in general we want to control that on the LP export side
<GunnarHj> pitti, rodrigo_There are some universe packages that pollute /usr/share/locale with many 'translations'.
<pitti> ah right, we can't/don't filter these
<GunnarHj> I kind of suspect that some such translations are exact copies, but I have never checked it out.
<seb128> pitti, can you score up https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/compiz-testing/+build/2738447 again please? thanks
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> danke
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: So then you know the idea behind the list that is produced, Rodrigo.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: I suggest that you upload it as Ubuntu specific code for now. Then we can go on talking about how it should be handled in 12.04.
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Have to go now. Back about 16.00.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes, although as I said git has some changes related to the list of languages shown
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, is there any chance you could rebase your patch for git master?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: So do they mismatch again?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, then I'll upload it with the next upload
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, haven't tried to apply your patch, will do so
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok, talk to you later
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: I'll do that tonight then.
<GunnarHj> By for now.
<rodrigo_> ok cool!
<rodrigo_> bye
<chrisccoulson> does anyone here have a backlit keyboard?
<Sweetshark> pitti: no, we could upload 3.4.1-4ubuntu1 from https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-oneirictest-20110718 as is. would we need another FFe for 3.4.2?
<pitti> that should be fine
<pitti> Sweetshark: so, want me to do the upload?
<Sweetshark> pitti: go for it
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> one of these days we need to drop the -l10n source..
<Sweetshark> pitti: and build them as one?
<pitti> Sweetshark: it was originally split for introducing LP support for the native LibO format, but I don't see that happen anytime soon
<pitti> also, at this point we should rather do it the mozilla way and directly get them upstream
<pitti> it just seems we have carried the -l10n split for over 10 releases without real benefit?
<pitti> Sweetshark: the FF bug wasn't auto-closed, can you please close it?
<Sweetshark> pitti: roger wilco
<Sweetshark> pitti: done
<cjwatson> hi, what's happening with aisleriot?  it was split out from gnome-games but nobody uploaded the split-out source
<nessita> hello everyone!
<cjwatson> it's currently on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html, but since AFAIK it's a fairly popular desktop toy it seems preferable to reintroduce it rather than remove it
<nessita> pitti: minor needs fixing in https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-sso-client/gi-fixes/+merge/72527 (lint issue)
<jbicha> cjwatson: would you like to sponsor bug 813428 ? ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813428 in gnome-games "[needs-packaging] aisleriot" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813428
<pitti> cjwatson: there's a sponsoring bug for it, bug 813428
<cjwatson> hah
<pitti> jbicha: btw, no MIR needed - this is just a splitout
<cjwatson> ok, I can do that
<pitti> cjwatson: we'll get to it ASAP
<pitti> ah, or that
<pitti> seems there was a missing license in the upstream tarball
<jbicha> but that should be fixed now
<pitti> nessita: ah, thanks! pushed the pylint tags
<nessita> pitti: greeeat!
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, we would rather have optional gettext support upstream.
<nessita> pitti: you running oneiric? becasue you added the lint disables in the if 'gobject' in sys.modules block, and I'm "needing" them in the else block :-)
<nessita> I'm still getting
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/utils/txsecrets.py:
<nessita>     30:  [E0611] No name 'GObject' in module 'gi.repository'
<pitti> nessita: argh, my bad
<pitti> nessita: pushed
<rodrigo_> hmm, it happened again, that my monitor just loses signal completely, I guess it's a hardware problem right?
<cjwatson> jbicha: hmm, so where's the LGPL copy?  I don't see it in aisleriot-3.1.1.tar.bz2
<seb128> cjwatson, jbicha: if that's buggy and the only issue can we repack the tarball to fix it rather than wait on an update?
<cjwatson> or just add it in the diff
<nessita> pitti: I added one more change request, lint is being esoteric today :-/
<jbicha> cjwatson: it looks like it was added to their source tree but not to their makefile
<cjwatson> AFAIK Debian doesn't reject on licence missing from upstream tarball, I really don't see why we should - honestly, personally I think the reference in debian/copyright is good enough for common licences but if you're fussy then adding it in a patch would be fine IMO
<Daviey> patching in a licence has always felt kinda wrong IMO, unless it's a cherry pick patch; but even then feels odd.
<pitti> nessita: done
<nessita> pitti: thanks!
<cjwatson> Daviey: for the LGPL, we already ship it with all Ubuntu systems, and as long as it's clear what upstream's intent is (i.e. we're not changing their licence, merely fixing up the distribution of it) then I don't see a patch
<cjwatson> er, I don't see a problem
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<Daviey> cjwatson: true, just feels odd.
<cjwatson> BTW it would be nice if more people here were working on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html in general - there's a lot of desktop stuff on there that's been sitting around for a while
<facundobatista> pitti, ping
<pitti> hello facundobatista
<facundobatista> Hola pitti! Question regarding #72447
<facundobatista> no, sorry, not that bug, the MP
<facundobatista> https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntuone-client/gi-fixes/+merge/72447
<facundobatista> pitti, this one ^
<pitti> facundobatista: sure, what's up?
<facundobatista> pitti, you say "With pygobject >= 2.90 you cannot mix static and GI imports, and the ubuntuone-control-panel is still using pygtk, gobject, etc."
<facundobatista> pitti, but the ubuntuone-control-panel lives in other Python process than ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<facundobatista> pitti, so, maybe we can not import gobject in syncdaemon *at all* and use the new way of doing it
<pitti> right
<pitti> facundobatista: but the control panel uses ubuntuone-client, too, so it needs to work with both
<nessita> pitti: the control panel uses u1client only thru dbus calls...
<nessita> pitti: do we need to have the conditional import the same?
<pitti> well, I only actually touched -client because control-panel pulled it in somehow
<nessita> facundobatista: now that we talk about this, I remember the controlpanel using u1client thru dbus but thru SyncDaemonTool, so we may need the conditional import
<facundobatista> nessita, so, we have process separation but we import the whole proyect for use it :|
<pitti> nessita, facundobatista: ah, I remember: it's not -gtk, it's -backend
<pitti> bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend -> ubuntuone.controlpanel import dbus_service -> ubuntuone.syncdaemon.interaction_interfaces -> ubuntuone.syncdaemon -> ubuntuone.platform
<nessita> pitti: right, thanks for the clarification
<pitti> which then imports os_helper, which imports gio
<pitti> that breaks -backend's GI
<facundobatista> oh
<pitti> nessita, facundobatista: by far the easiest change would be to drop Soup and SoupGNOME from ubuntuone-control-panel, then we wouldn't need any of this
<pitti> but by using Soup/SoupGNOME GI modules, the whole process needs to be GI only, and can't use gio, glib, etc.
<nessita> right
<nessita> pitti: thanks! we'll finish the review now
<pitti> so there's three options:
<pitti> 1) drop Soup/SoupGNOME
<pitti> 2) port everything to GI, including all dependencies (herculian task, not for oneiric)
<pitti> 3) make the libraries work with either, and fix programs to only use GI or only use static
<facundobatista> nessita, what about (1) ^ ?
<pitti> I did 3) for now, but I wouldn't mind 1) at all
<pitti> if you can find a non-GI replacement for Soup, it would be the least intrusive change
<nessita> facundobatista: not before O
<pitti> and 3) isn't quite finished yet, I'm afraid, more stuff keeps popping up
<facundobatista> ok
<nessita> pitti: our chain dependency finishes in ubuntu-sso-client
<facundobatista> pitti, approved
<pitti> nessita: twisted also uses static GNOME modules
<pitti> sorry for this mess, but it's necessary as long as we have this half-ported stuff
<facundobatista> pitti, thanks for the patch and all this clarification!
<pitti> facundobatista: at least the notify port is not just a temporary thing :)
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, how are you?
<mterry> seb128, good.  Thought I had thought of a way to reproduce a bad duplicity bug, but it turns out not.  :(
<seb128> mterry, do you know if robert_ancell is planning on rolling lightdm or unity-greeter tarballs soon?
<mterry> seb128, no I don't, but it would be sensible if he were I suppose, with Beta Freeze coming up
<seb128> I ponder playing backporting or wait for him to roll tarballs
<seb128> I might just play backporting to do "pre-tarball testing" then ;-)
<seb128> mterry, do you know of any issue or change we should look at with current trunk versions? or should they be ok?
<mterry> seb128, you love backporting lightdm fixes  :)
<seb128> mterry, -"lightdm fixes"
<mterry> seb128, I think OK.  I just landed a couple things in each lightdm and unity-greeter
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> nessita: somethign also pulls in desktopcouch, which also uses static bindings; we need to test this properly
<seb128> mterry, I'm playing unity backporting as well :p
<mterry> seb128, patience!
<seb128> yeah, I should learn that ;-)
<seb128> but I want to test the new crack!
<nessita> pitti: controlpanel pulls desktopcouch
<pitti> unfortunately there is no GIR for gnome-keyring, so we can't use the same trick there
<seb128> pitti, they have a git for it and I think it's going to be there for GNOME 3.2
<seb128> pitti, i.e in the next tarball next week or so
<pitti> seb128: oh, nice
<seb128> pitti, stef worked on it during the desktop summit hackfest
<cjwatson> jbicha: so what do you want to do with aisleriot?
<jbicha> cjwatson: I'm happy shipping it as is, I contacted the aisleriot devs & I expect the file will be included in the next release
<nessita> pitti: so, we should hold these branches?
<pitti> nessita: they are fine, we probably just need yet another fix in desktopcouch
<nessita> pitti: controlpanel tests breaks with the gi-fixes, I will debug later and see what we can do about that
<pitti> nessita: oh, urgh; thanks
<seb128> "This is a message from the KDE Sysadmin team. We recently did a security check on all accounts on identity.kde.org, and we were able to guess your password fairly easily.
<seb128> We have done a brute force attack on the hashed password we have stored at identity.kde.org, the site does not store your plain password. But if we were able to guess your password, attackers might be able to do the same."
<seb128> go kde go
<seb128> (that's the account they made us create for the desktop summit registration, and yes I picked a dummy password for it ;-)
 * kenvandine makes a note to never upgrade both computers at the same time... 
<kenvandine> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> good
<seb128> kenvandine, did something break?
<pitti> hey kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> is the udev update problem known?
<kenvandine> better now that i can boot :)
<seb128> kenvandine, no
<seb128> what udev update?
<kenvandine> udev was left diverted because libudev0 wasn't configured
<kenvandine> after a dist-upgrade this morning
<seb128> jibel pointed bug #831884 on #ubuntu-x
<dobey> where the heck are the font settings in oneiric?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831884 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "lightdm fails to start on Live CD on intel: [drm] failed to set drm interface version (plymouth race ?)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831884
<kenvandine> happened on my desktop and laptop
<seb128> dunno if that's the same issue
<seb128> kenvandine, did you get a conflict due to the gst good jpge so move?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> dobey, in gsettings
<kenvandine> i wondered if that was causing it
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, blame it on ev
<kenvandine> since the upgrade failed
<dobey> seb128: where? i'm looking in dconf-editor, but don't see obvious setting (ie, in the similar place it was in gconf)
<seb128> dobey, org.gnome.desktop.interface
<jbicha> kenvandine: does gwibber use gir1.2-wnck-1.0 instead of -3.0 intentionally?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> can't mix gtk2 and gtk3
<kenvandine> and gwibber-accounts is still gtk2
<jbicha> ok I think you told me that before
<kenvandine> i have told someone :)
<jbicha> it's the only thing I use that uses the gtk2 gir bindings
<kenvandine> jbicha, next cycle i'll get gwibber-accounts ported to gtk3
<kenvandine> it is the only thing left in gwibber that is gtk2
<kenvandine> pitti, any idea what causes this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/673122/
<pitti> kenvandine: no, I newer saw that
<pitti> that's pygtk still apparently?
<kenvandine> slight mix
<kenvandine> it uses wnck via gir
<pitti> you can't mix GI and static
<kenvandine> it is only happening on one box
<pitti> it'll cause weird bugs like that
<kenvandine> :(
<seb128> kenvandine, do you use the ubuntu-desktop ppa on that box?
<pitti> you have to port it completely or not at all
<kenvandine> seb128, i might have to go back to python-wnck
<seb128> kenvandine, it has the pygobject that will break that
<kenvandine> seb128, i do...
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, that's why
<kenvandine> oh... that explains it
<pitti> it also often breaks with 2.28
<pitti> just more subtly
<seb128> kenvandine, so you, just go back to python-wnck, you will loose bonus point for not migrating all gwibber to gtk3 but that's fine, you can do an UDS without extra $beers ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> oh wow, the font selector in gtk3 is so horribly slow
<kenvandine> pitti, when will that pygobject land in oneiric?
<pitti> kenvandine: as soon as we sort out the remaining ubuntuone bits, in bug 829186
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829186 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Mixes static and GI library bindings" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829186
<pitti> kenvandine: if you need more packages in that tracker bug, please add
<kenvandine> pitti, so is this bug tracking fixing those packages to no mix gir and static bindings?
<pitti> right
<kenvandine> or fixing them so mixing them works?
<kenvandine> i assume the former
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> kenvandine: no, fixing the packages
<pitti> there is no way to make mixing work
<kenvandine> i'll just revert now
<pitti> the library gets loaded twice into the same process
<kenvandine> just want to make sure i get it uploaded to oneiric before pygobject :)
<pitti> I mean, work reliably
<pitti> kenvandine: yep, the new pygobject will block on having all tasks there fixed
 * kenvandine adds gwibber
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Back at keyboard... I looked at https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/langfix/+merge/71197, and the branch does apply. I updated it to fit v. 3.1.5 last Saturday.
<kenvandine> oh... gwibber-accounts is also using GIR for gsettings :(
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, right, but it doesn't apply on current git master
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok... Now I'm not sure I understand what you mean. Are you going to add it to the master even if the accountsservice branch isn't accepted upstream yet?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I mean upstream source, in git.gnome.org
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, so, your patch won't apply when we upgrade to the new version (in 2 weeks)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Aha. But then we need to wait for two weeks to upload the patch, right?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, well, we can use that time to make sure it works with the new code, rather than waiting :-D
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Sure... I'll take a look at the git source then, and get back to you.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok, thanks!
<kenvandine> anyone know if there are gsettings static bindings?  it looks like there isn't
<pitti> no, there aren't
<pitti> kenvandine: in oneconf I worked around that with subprocess.call(['gsettings', 'get', ...])
<pitti> it was just one single call there, so not that performance critical
<pitti> but certainly ugly
<kenvandine> gwibber-accounts only has one call too
<kenvandine> humm
<pitti> I guess it's not possible to figure it out via dbus?
<pitti> from dconf-service?
<pitti> ah, that wouldn't have the gsettings overrides
<pitti> (I think)
<kenvandine> not sure
 * kenvandine looks at d-feet
<kenvandine> i could always add a dbus method to the service to accomplish the same task... but that seems like overkill
<pitti> yippie, my first working retrace using the new root/chroot-less apport-retrace tool
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> this is sooo much more elegant and robust..
<pitti> and ten times faster
<seb128> pitti, do you wonder why you didn't do it this way the first time? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yes, all these magic options didn't exist in gdb yet
<pitti> back then I tried hard to make gdb use a 'virtual root' directory, but it didn't support it
<seb128> pitti,  https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/compiz-testing/+sourcepub/1907346/+listing-archive-extra https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/compiz-testing/+sourcepub/1907204/+listing-archive-extra nudges please
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: bug 830437 \o/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830437 in aptitude "aptitude-curses crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgInitSystem()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830437
<seb128> pitti, you really rock ;-)
<facundobatista> Hi all again
<facundobatista> question
<pitti> brb, supermarket
<facundobatista> in which step of a packaging, the foodesktop.project.in is "compiled" into foodesktop.project?
<facundobatista> I'm building a .deb, and I don't see it inside the .deb :(
<seb128> facundobatista, hi, what is .project?
<seb128> the .in to non.in rules are usually in the makefile.am
<facundobatista> seb128, bah, sorry
<facundobatista> seb128, the fooproject.desktop.in
<facundobatista> to be compiled into
<facundobatista> fooproject.desktop
<facundobatista> I *guess* that in the .deb, it should be located into usr/share/applications
<seb128> facundobatista, those are usually using @INTLTOOL_DESKTOP_RULE@ in their makefiles
<seb128> just look at the makefile.am from a GNOME tarball for example
<facundobatista> seb128, I'm not using a makefile, and I have no problem in having the "final" .desktop file
<seb128> so I don't get your question I think
<facundobatista> seb128, first part already answered :)
<facundobatista> seb128, second part... who grabs the .desktop file and puts it into  usr/share/applications inside the .deb?
<facundobatista> pbuilder?
<seb128> nothing
<seb128> it's your upstream make install which install it
<seb128> the packages usually do a make install in a subdir and ship that in the deb
<seb128> well that's assuming you use makefiles that you don't
<seb128> so whatever is your local equivalent of make install
<facundobatista> seb128, it's a Python project... you say "setup.py build"?
<dobey> facundobatista: use DistUtilsExtra.auto
<seb128> right
<dobey> facundobatista: i presume that's what you want anyway, not sure what exactly you're building
<facundobatista> dobey, enjuewemela: http://enjuewemela.taniquetil.com.ar/
<dobey> facundobatista: oh, you're trying to do something that won't actually work anyway :)
<dobey> facundobatista: i thought you were asking to make translations work, not to insert a path in the .desktop file
<dobey> facundobatista: also, i don't see where this icon-32x32.png gets installed, or where it exists in the source tree
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> ricotz, hey, thanks for getting cogl in Debian, I will sync it in a bit
<ricotz> seb128, do you like to sync cogl?
<ricotz> ok ;)
<seb128> yeah
<ricotz> seb128, you might want to upload the clutter package from my people space and catch up a bit faster
<seb128> ricotz, will have a look
<ricotz> thanks
<seb128> I first try to get some of the compiz updates rolling
<ricotz> hehe
<dobey> facundobatista: i can probably help you fix this up later, but don't have time while i'm supposed to be working on u1 stuff :)
<facundobatista> dobey, ok, thanks
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting in 9 mins
<chrisccoulson> w00t
<ricotz> cyphermox, hello :), the "/etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop" should get this entry "AutostartCondition=GNOME3 if-session gnome-fallback" to prevent its start in a gnome-shell session like it is done with the bluetooth applet
<cyphermox> ricotz: mmkay, will likely be in with 0.9
<pitti> quick guys, 5 more minutes to get famous on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-08-23 !
<ricotz> cyphermox, ok, this there already a commit?
<cyphermox> I don't know, will look later
<ricotz> thanks :)
 * pedro_ waves
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: DING DING meeting
<chrisccoulson> hi!
 * kenvandine waves
<mterry> yay
<seb128> ricotz, cyphermox: don't do that, it would make it not start under unity
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-08-23
<pitti> seems that few interesting things happened this week? :-/
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, is anyone else having this nasty problem of firefox constantly hanging?
<pitti> or are you still desperately fighting wiki edit wars?
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> pitti, I'm working hard on dx to get the compiz update out, I didn't have time to update the wiki
<seb128> I can do a live update when it's unity's turn though
<pitti> seb128: ah, great
<pitti> kenvandine: what's new on the partner front?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, a few people report it, but no more than usual. and most reporters descriptions are so vague that they aren't useful at all
<chrisccoulson> i haven't noticed anything though, other than the appalling IO wait i get on my machine which causes everything on my desktop to grind to a halt every time something touches the disk
<seb128> is kenvandine lagged again this week?
<pitti> seb128: maybe you can start with unity? kenvandine seems to be busy
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... i just got flooded...
<seb128> yeah, can do
<seb128> so unity
 * kenvandine is here
<seb128> we go a bug fix update on thursday with a bit less fixes than I was hopping to see
<seb128> got
<seb128> with some nagging they fixed a bunch of other issues in trunk and I backported most of those fixes in Oneiric
<seb128> they do plan on rolling updates tomorrow for the unity stack
<seb128> weekly updates from now on, bug fix only
<seb128> compiz is another story, they are "testing tarballs" for some weeks but not getting out of it, I'm trying to help dbarth to get that unblocked today
<seb128> otherwise lightdm update, what we got in Oneiric should be mostly good
<seb128> I've backported most of trunk for lightdm and unity-greeter
<seb128> if you have bugs that should be fixed for beta please drop an email to robert_ancell and Cc mterry he is helping him on lightdm
<seb128> that should be it from me
<seb128> questions?
<chrisccoulson> i'm quite concerned about how fragile compiz is at the moment
<pitti> I think we have a regression that lightdm doesn't start in the live session, otherwise it seems to behave now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we all are
<pitti> but compiz is rather dire, yes
<seb128> pitti, do you know when that started?
<pitti> I don't, just saw the bug today
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm trying to get those updates out today or tomorrow for compiz
<pitti> bug 831884
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831884 in lightdm "lightdm fails to start on Live CD on intel: [drm] failed to set drm interface version (plymouth race ?)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831884
<seb128> once they are out we should have a better basis to add bug fixes
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
 * kenvandine waves again
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<pitti> seb128: thanks for the heads-up; would be great if you could put it on the wiki? just c&p shuold be fine
<kenvandine> irc gets angry with me every tuesday, it seems
<pitti> kenvandine: back?
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> kenvandine: do you have something for the partner update?
<kenvandine> partner update is on the wiki, nothing more to add
<kenvandine> except i want to chat with pitti after the meeting
<kenvandine> about the rb package
<pitti> kenvandine: u1-installer still boggles me
<seb128> pitti, will do
<kenvandine> pitti, indeed...
<pitti> I mean, u1 is on the CD already, why do they voluntarily want to get off the CD?
<pitti> that makes it much harder to test u1 on the live system, etc.
<pitti> dobey, nessita ^
<kenvandine> pitti, that is what it sounds like to me
<pitti> and the current version just installs the ubuntu packages anyway
<kenvandine> right... no real gain
<pitti> well, I know, not the full functionality, but at least file sync, the basics
<kenvandine> just a loss really
<pitti> but I guess it's just a preparation for the next cycle(s), when this might eventually install more stuff
<pitti> anyway, the plan for oneiric seems good to me
<kenvandine> they say the driver is to be consistent between platforms
 * kenvandine would prefer ubuntu be better :)
<nessita> pitti and rest: I know there has been some conversations between Chipaca and I think Rick (I may be mistaken) about this. I'm not aware of the latest agreements, but the goal was to be able to ship latest version to every user, no matter what ubuntu version he/she has
<pitti> right, that's the long term goal, but not the oneiric one
<kenvandine> nessita, the agreement for oneiric is it only installs the ubuntu version
<pitti> nessita: anyway, I don't object to u1-installer, it just seems like an integration step backwards
<pitti> kenvandine: anyway, thanks for the heads-up
<pitti> Sweetshark: thanks for landing LibO 3.4, although it seems to have some build problems
<nessita> pitti, kenvandine:"as far as I know we're not dropping U1 from the O cd
<pitti> Sweetshark: anything which needs to be discussed there? blocking MIRs, the mono problem, etc?
<pitti> nessita: dobey said otherwise
<nessita> pitti: then my information is not up to date :-/
<kenvandine> nessita, thx, i'll get clarification
<nessita> me too! :-)
<pitti> mvo: tremolux is not here, do you want to discuss s-c?
<pitti> mvo: from my side, there's a pending FFE for using the -gtk3 variant by default
<pitti> mvo: I really wouldn't like it to be the default with these banners, can we disable them for now?
<pitti> mvo: also, does it depend on pygobject 2.90, or does it work with 2.28, too?
<pitti> hmm, no Sweetshark, no mvo
<pitti> then I just have a general call for checking your remaining WIs on http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-11.10-beta-1.html
<pitti> you probably ought to have http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/u/<yourlpuser>.html in your browser, it's rather convenient
<pitti> I went through the remaining ones, and apart from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-xorg-tools-and-processes we mostly seem to have these "last mile" remaining WIs for most specs
<pitti> *tock* *tock*, is this thing on?
<seb128> hey
<seb128> is it
<mterry> hi
 * kenvandine hears you
<pitti> does anyone else have something which we should discuss?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> some items
<seb128> so, first
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pedro_> hey hey
<seb128> pedro_, can you give the url to your oneiric bugs list? ;-)
<seb128> is it on the qa namespace now?
<pedro_> oh no they are mine!
<seb128> well the qa build for the desktop set
<pedro_> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/oneiric.html
<seb128> ^
<seb128> if you look for "oneiric desktop bugs" to pick on in the next weeks
<seb128> that's a good list to use
<seb128> those are all the bugs with an oneiric target in the desktop set
<seb128> I know that lacked in the previous cycles
<seb128> thanks pedro_ for working on this and making it easy to know what bugs need work ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, my pleasure, I'm happy the team is using it :-)
<pedro_> if you need any other similar report just let me know
<seb128> that goes with "if you have a bug that should be on that list please nominate it for Oneiric"
<seb128>  
<seb128> that was my first item
<seb128> second one I said the pitivi guys we would decide if we want to bring it back on the CD or not
 * kenvandine waits while firefox is all gray
<seb128> they did work on it this cycle and would like to be back there
 * pitti bookmarks
<seb128> I told them we would revisit the decision based on the work they did, it might rathe be an uds,next cycle thing though
<pitti> hm, how much CD space?
<seb128> urg, 1.3mb deb it seems
<pitti> oh, on that note: we are planning a -base langpack refresh at the end of the week; with this we should get the desktops into the 703 MB limit
<pitti> but only just barely so
<seb128> we are already pushing for other things which didn't land
<seb128> should we just revisit pitivi at UDS?
<pitti> +1 from me
<kenvandine> +1 from me
<seb128> ok
<seb128> next one is gnome-contacts
<seb128> do we try to push it on?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - if we really need to, i could switch firefox and thunderbird to use system nss and nspr for the CD
<seb128> now would be the right time if we want it
<chrisccoulson> but i would need to upgrade them first, as they depend on the latest versions
<chrisccoulson> that's probably ~2.5MB
<pitti> chrisccoulson: chrisccoulson should win some 1.5 MB?
<kenvandine> seb128, i would be in favor of that if we know they will get it working
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, for tbird as well, I guess
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think it's more like 2.5MB
<kenvandine> like adding and linking contacts
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm pretty confident they will, alex is full time on it I think
<kenvandine> great!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I was just adding deb size of libnss3 and libnspr4
<seb128> or at least if not full time he has time for it
<chrisccoulson> but i'd need to switch them back pretty much straight after release, as i'd need the latest versions again
<pitti> seb128: ah, it can be tested from the archive now?
<pitti> missing contacts is a pretty major functional regression indeed
<pitti> if we can get that back, that'd be good
<seb128> pitti, sudo apt-get install gnome-contacts
<seb128> kenvandine, can you get the mir done?
<seb128> pitti, ok, I think that was it from me
<chrisccoulson> remember that thunderbird can access the eds addressbook now ;)
<seb128> oh maybe a reminder about http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20110816-oneiric.html
<Sweetshark> pitti: 1) the current build problems on arm isnt too much of an issue (if there are not others behind it 2) after discussing with some mono maintainers, IMHO it seems like we should just drop the mono-bindings as they are rarely used (do we need to announce that?) 3) MIRs: nothing needed that I know of, translate-toolkit needs to loose one suggest, I will do that.
<chrisccoulson> (there's just no UI for creating addressbooks yet)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, it can? also writing? nice
<kenvandine> seb128, i can file an MIR, sure
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<Sweetshark> pitti: sorry, had an emergency ping for wrt gsoc
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, read and write
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, gnome-contacts would be an ui ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: dropping mono bindings> sure, there don't seem to be rdepends AFAICS
<chrisccoulson> pitti - there's just no UI for adding new addressbooks though, but that's planned
<pitti> seb128: does that use the new online accounts GNOME thing?
<pitti> by default it only shows the empathy contacts, not the e-d-s ones
<seb128> pitti, it should show e-d-s contacts, the online account is only a way to set up your accounts
<pitti> seb128: hm, let's discuss off-meeting
<pitti> Sweetshark: thanks for the heads-up
<seb128> ok
<pitti> AOB?
<kenvandine> not from me
<seb128> nothing else from me
<pitti> ok, thanks everyone!
<kenvandine> pitti, about the u1 music plugin for rb, you had suggested we might want to make the existing package an empty transitional package
<seb128> thanks pitti ;-)
<pedro_> thanks!
<pitti> kenvandine: right, to unbreak upgrades
<kenvandine> why not just make it conflict, break, etc?
<chrisccoulson> ooh
<chrisccoulson> also, bug 829778
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829778 in wncksync "Breaks everything because of an API break in glib" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829778
<pitti> kenvandine: we can; but I thought once it gets fixed it's easier to get back onto people's systems
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you say that just needs a conflict added to glib?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - perhaps you'd like to remove wncksync from the archive too ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<kenvandine> pitti, ah... assuming they decide to fix it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: isn't that obsolete?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, and it broke my install when i updated at the weekend
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we should probably version conflict on bamf as well
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sounds like the same case as libzeitgeist-gio or so
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it's the same issue
<pitti> chrisccoulson: would you mind adding a Conflicts to the glib bzr/
<pitti> ?
<ricotz> seb128, nm-applet.desktop: so there might be similiar approach needed like bluetooth-applet with a separate unity file?
<seb128> ricotz, no, similar to the mounting one I guess, use unless-session gnome-shell
<ricotz> ah ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, i can do that
<ricotz> cyphermox, ^, there is no change upstream for this issue yet, so it should be patched
<pitti> seb128: so, does gnome-contacts actually show anything from eds for you?
<pitti> seb128: I just see my empathy accounts (jabber, gtalk, etc.)
<seb128> pitti, I didn't try it yet sorry ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo packaged it and kenvandine sponsored it
<seb128> but I though that was the point of it
<seb128> showing the eds contacts
<seb128> kenvandine, ^?
<pitti> right now it doesn't look very useful
<kenvandine> it is for me
<kenvandine> i see lots of dupes too
<kenvandine> which i would like to link, but that doesn't work right now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - did you figure out where the 2MB growth came from on the CD?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: probably langpack delta growth
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<pitti> I didn't check yet, too busy with pygobject and retracer stuff, sorry
<facundobatista> seb128, thanks! it worked if in the setup.py's install step I put the desktop file where it should be located
<pitti> I still need to check why the alternates are so ridiculously large
<seb128> facundobatista, yw
<chrisccoulson> how come we ship totem-mozilla on the CD?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, because it plays some videos that firefox wouldn't play without it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, there probably isn't much content that firefox needs an external player for
<seb128> it might be deprecated then
<chrisccoulson> i haven't come across anything for a while which needs that
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure there is still content which would require it, but we have a plugin installer for that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well firefox by itself doesn't have ffmpeg codecs etc?
<seb128> ok, getting there
<seb128> pitti, can you score https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1907858/+listing-archive-extra up please?
<seb128> that's the really candidate for Oneiric
<seb128> would be nice if one of two desktopers could test it in 15 minutes or so when it builds and give me a thumb up
<seb128> then I can upload
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> it works on my 10v
<pitti> seb128: so, I have apport-retrace working reasonably now, also tested on osageorange
<pitti> seb128: now I need to rewrite crash-digger for the new apport-retrace stuff, but as it's way after my EOD already, I guess I need to continue tomorrow morning
<seb128> pitti, ok, it's not a few days that will make a difference now
<seb128> pitti, enjoy your evening
 * pitti can't wait to see it in actino
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<seb128> yeah, I can't wait either ;-)
<seb128> is the current version hand drivable?
<seb128> i.e can I retrace I number if somebody has a bug to get retraced?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> seb128: go to ~/apport on osageorange
<pitti> seb128: and dchroot into oneiric
<pitti> PYTHONPATH=. bin/apport-retrace -sv -S ../config/ -C ../cache --auth ~/launchpad-credentials 832117
<pitti> that's what I'm currently using for testing
<pitti> seb128: as usual, -s is for "stdout"
<pitti> seb128: if you drop the -s, it'll write back to the bug
<pitti> seb128: note that there is only a ~/config/ for oneiric right now
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks
<pitti> seb128: but it only has the apt sources, so if  you need it for any earlier release, just c&p accordingly
<seb128> pitti, I might play with it if I manage to get through the compiz stack today
<pitti> seb128: the config and cache dirs are organized to have per-release subdirs
<seb128> otherwise let's discuss it tomorrow
<pitti> seb128: i. e. exactly what's in the "DistroRelease:" field
<seb128> pitti, have a nice evening!
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: that's thy it's ~/config/Ubuntu 11.10/
<pitti> s/thy/why/
<pitti> and ~/cache/ as well, but that maintains itself
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: oh, and if you drop -s and write back to the bug, you need to manually remove the needs-retrace tag
<pitti> seb128: as that's done by crash-digger, not apport-retrace
<pitti> seb128: --help is updated, but not the manpage yet
<pitti> seb128: you can also run it locally, it's in lp:~pitti/apport/no-chroot
<pitti> seb128: the first run will take a little longer, as it will need to set up the apt cache, but it's bearable
<pitti> seb128: and it won't do anything to your system, it all happens in a temp dir
 * pitti removes the shutil.rmtree('/home/seb128') from the code
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> seb128: not quite away yet, my wife is still busy :)
<pitti> but we want to make dinner at some point, and I want to spend some time with her, too
<seb128> kenvandine, chrisccoulson, pitti: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.5.92+bzr2791-0ubuntu1/+build/2739477
<seb128> the "official" amd64 build for the compiz update
<seb128> if you guys want to install it and restart your session or run a guest session that would be welcome
<pitti> nice!
<pitti> waiting for it to publish
<seb128> pitti, it's not the ppa one, I commented some patches by error in the ppa
<seb128> pitti, that's main oneiric
<seb128> I figured since it worked on 2 boxes for me I could as well push :p
<pitti> oh
<pitti> sure
<pitti> seb128: just these binaries, or do I need some new dependencies, too?
<seb128> just those
<pitti> seb128: no compiz-plugins-main?
<seb128> pitti, that's coming next
<seb128> with libcompizconfig, the python stuff, ccsm
<seb128> but there is no abi break so they don't need to go together
<dobey> hmm
<pitti> seb128: gosh, retrievig the needs-retrace bug list takes a bazillion years alreayd :(
<seb128> pitti, no surprised after some weeks of retracers down
<kenvandine> seb128, will do
<pitti> meh @ bug 825686
<pitti> what the heck is wrong with LP to have no tasks at all?
<pitti> seb128: yay, crash-digger working
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> it also fixed the task on above bug
<seb128> pitti, can you bump https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1908013/+listing-archive-extra
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> danke
<pitti> seb128: I started the digger on amd64
<kenvandine> seb128, on my intel laptop, compiz 1:0.9.5.92+bzr2791-0ubuntu1 isn't causing any immediate problems
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> outputting to ~/apport/log
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> firefox is still driving me nuts though!
 * kenvandine is switching to midori
<pitti> seb128: I need to go now; I clean up the stuff tomorrow and check how it went overnight, and do the proper cron setup, and an i386 run
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, anything i can do to get useful info that can help?
<seb128> pitti, ok, have fun, see you tomorrow
<seb128> kenvandine, works for me (firefox)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, attach gdb to it when it hangs?
<kenvandine> it is hanging equally on my laptop with an SSD and my desktop which
<kenvandine> ok
<chrisccoulson> also, what is the hard page-fault count like in about:memory?
<kenvandine> 102 on my laptop
<kenvandine> which i just rebooted
<chrisccoulson> how long has it been open?
<kenvandine> about 30 seconds
<kenvandine> most of which it was grayed out
<chrisccoulson> that's quite a few already
<kenvandine> my desktop it is 387
<chrisccoulson> after how long?
<kenvandine> about 30m
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. that's not so bad
<chrisccoulson> gdb then ;)
<kenvandine> but it still goes gray on me almost anytime i touch it :/
<kenvandine> ok... gdb it is
<seb128> ricotz, mterry: I synced cogl from Debian
<seb128> mterry, do you plan to sponsor the update from bug #828608?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828608 in clutter-1.0 "[FFE] clutter 1.7 series" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828608
<mterry> seb128, I didn't think it was FFE-approved, but reading pitti's last comment, sounds like it is.  I can push it in, yes
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, mterry, thanks
<mvo> pitti: just a quick question, sorry that I was not around earlier, I have the afternoon off :) but I still noticed somehting odd in s-cs tests today: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673267/ with the PPA version of python-gobject
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, every time it hangs, i am seeing an erro, libssl3.so can't be opened
<kenvandine> i checked on my desktop, it happens there too
<kenvandine> that error is output exactly when it hangs
<kenvandine> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libssl3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chrisccoulson> hah
<chrisccoulson> nspluginwrapper
<chrisccoulson> DIE DIE DIE
<chrisccoulson> you're on amd64 aren't you?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yup
<kenvandine> dobey, did you feel the quake?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, there's your problem ;)
<chrisccoulson> nspluginwrapper totally sucks
<kenvandine> :(
<chrisccoulson> and it looks like the multiarch changes broke it
<dobey> kenvandine: yes
<dobey> kenvandine: i thought one of my trees fell or something
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i didn
<kenvandine> i didn't feel it, but someone just down the road called me, he felt it
<kenvandine> of course, my wife was just complaining i had my music up to loud :)
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> a 5.9, not too shabby
<dobey> kenvandine: i've seen people in Boston say they felt it
<kenvandine> so weird to get one in VA!
<mterry> I felt it
<kenvandine> mterry, did the earth move for you? :-D
<dobey> bryceh: yeah, and only 1km depth. crazy
<mterry> Actually, just my chair  :(
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, do you want me to file a bug?
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<dobey> maybe i should evacuate
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, you can do, but nobody looks at nspluginwrapper bugs ;)
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur does
<kenvandine> hehe
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: hey
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur is the maintainer
<chrisccoulson> oh, hi!
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, could the multiarch change get reverted?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: HEY!
<chrisccoulson> i was just talking about you ;)
<kenvandine> because the current situation is terrible
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i guess the problem is that nss moved to a multiarch location
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> i can't even use launchpad :(
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, also, i dropped the LD_LIBRARY_PATH hack from firefox, which was it's safety net before
<kenvandine> nothing on LP should be requiring nspluginwrapper to even exist :/
<chrisccoulson> (as it meant it loaded nss from the firefox install)
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: I'll take a look at nspluginwrapper tomorrow...I'm not sure what needs to be done to get it working with multiarch
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, KILL IT!
<chrisccoulson> we want flash 64 ;)
<kenvandine> I just tested on my test box too, same problem
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I definitely want flash 64 also
<kenvandine> gmail and launchpad are the easiest ways for me to make it suck
<chrisccoulson> actually, i'm confused
<chrisccoulson> nspluginwrapper doesn't do anything with nss
<chrisccoulson> perhaps it's flash!
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: what package version of nspluginwrapper do you have installed right now?
<kenvandine> it is complaining about libssl3.so
 * mdeslaur boots up vm
<chrisccoulson> i don't even have it installed any more, because it sucks so much
<kenvandine> 1.4.4-0ubuntu1
<chrisccoulson> i find it makes my browsing experience even worse than having no flash
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: it didn't update to 1.4.4-0ubuntu3?
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, no...
<kenvandine> it's held back
<mdeslaur> ok, let me update my vm and see
<kenvandine>  nspluginwrapper : Depends: nspluginviewer (= 1.4.4-0ubuntu3) but it is not installable
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: do you have a bug #?
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, haven't filed one yet
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: have you enabled multiarch in your oneiric?
<kenvandine> not anything i did specifically
<kenvandine> i am experiencing this on my desktop and laptop, both have been upgrades since maverick or so... and on a test box that was just re-installed a few weeks ago
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<kenvandine> nspluginviewer is in multiverse
<kenvandine> maybe i don't have that enabled
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: oneiric is now multiarch enabled...but if you were running oneiric before that change went in, you need to manually adjust your install
<chrisccoulson> i think you need to enable multiarch
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: as root: # echo foreign-architecture i386 > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: after that, do an apt-get update and install updates
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: and then tell me if it upgraded nspluginwrapper, and if it made everything better or worse :)
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, will do
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> ah
<kenvandine> wow that wants to install a lot of stuff
<kenvandine> :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should fix it
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: now stop telling everyone I'm the nspluginwrapper maintainer, and fix the screensaver :P
<chrisccoulson> i think what has happened is that nss got dropped from ia32-libs, but flash links against nss
<chrisccoulson> (a 32-bit nss)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yeah, that's possible
<chrisccoulson> so, it's all broken unless multiarch is enabled
<mdeslaur> it may still be broken with multiarch enabled...I need to test it
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to ;)_
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, just checked on my test box, it is multiarch enabled and has nspluginwrapper 1.4.4-0ubuntu3
<kenvandine> and suffers from the same problem
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: what version of the flash package are you using?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, ah, it's still going to be broken
<kenvandine> flashplugin-installer 10.3.183.4ubuntu3
<chrisccoulson> nspluginviewer doesn't have an explicit dependency against nss (it doesn't use it)
<chrisccoulson> but flash is going to need it
<chrisccoulson> it certainly isn't getting pulled in on my system here
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, exactly which package?
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: what about if you do "apt-get install flashplugin-installer:i386" on your test box
<kenvandine> i have some libnss3 packages
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, amd64 packages?
<kenvandine> yes
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: the amd64 version of flashplugin-installer is only pulling in ia32-libs, but that doesn't contain the libraries anymore, so installing the :i386 package should pull in all the multiarch libs
<kenvandine> this is bringing in i386 nss packages
<mdeslaur> but, the :i386 package doesn't have nspluginwrapper as a dep
 * mdeslaur needs to figure out what to do
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> so, it still sounds like it's a bit of a mess
 * mdeslaur looks around for slangasek
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yeah, I need to ask slangasek how we're supposed to handle that
<kenvandine> ok... that fixed it
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, and now the hard-page-faults is 3
<kenvandine> after about 1m
<kenvandine> with all the same tabs open
<chrisccoulson> that seems quite normal
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: it probably did, but it will also tell you nspluginwrapper is now installed for nothing, which isn't actually the case...I need to fix all of this
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, indeed... at least now we know why...
<kenvandine> so happy to be able to view bugs again :)
<kenvandine> this all started happening the same time my cable modem got flaky
<kenvandine> so i thought it was caused by the packet loss
<kenvandine> the big reproducer pages were all pages that did async stuff
<seb128> mterry, could you look at bug #823718
<seb128> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 823718 in lightdm "Replace ~/.dmrc with AccountsService" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823718
<seb128> mterry, I backported your work but there is a comment saying the session is still wrong when using autologin
<mterry> seb128, will play with it
<seb128> thanks
<mterry> seb128, is anyone looking at that live cd lightdm bug?
<seb128> mterry, not that I know
<kscloud> Would anyone be able to give me some insight into this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/58141/how-to-get-window-decorations-to-work-correctly ??
<achiang> ronoc: ping, you about?
<jbicha> gnome-contacts doesn't appear to do anything on Ubuntu or Fedora, I'm guessing the UI needs a bunch more work
<dobey> jbicha: just run the mac address book. it looks the same
<achiang> or anyone that knows indicator-session, really...  what is the split between user-menu-mgr.c and device-menu-mgr.c these days?
<jbicha> I don't have a mac, and maybe it requires setting up something in evolution first, but it shows nothing with no obvious way to add anything
<dobey> jbicha: it shouldn't need evolution. is there no empty entry you can double-click on at the top of the list?
<achiang> tedg: kenvandine: is there a blueprint describing the changes in indicator-session i could look at? groveling through the bzr log isn't giving me much insight
<tedg> achiang, Hmm, we really enjoy groveling....  ;-)
<tedg> achiang, Let me find it, just a sec.
<tedg> achiang, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeviceMenuAndUserMenu
<jbicha> dobey: double click where?
<achiang> here i am thinking i'm just going to fix a simple bug, and turns out i'm aiming at an old target. :)
<achiang> thanks tedg, i'll give it a look
<jbicha> when I click the blank drop-down box, I get "Unable to create new contacts: Persona store (key-file, relationships.ini) requires the following details: im-addresses (provided: '(nil)')
<dobey> jbicha: quality
<dobey> jbicha: do you not have the [+] button at the top, like in this: http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/files/2011/08/robohash-contacts.png
<jbicha> dobey: no, it looks awful like http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/contacts035.png/
<achiang> tedg: ok, my theory is that in indicator-session, the file device-menu-mgr.c contains a *lot* of copy-pasta. specifically, i'm talking about all the stuff dealing with locking the screen...
<jbicha> it looked the same on Fedora
<achiang> tedg: that sound right to you?
<tedg> achiang, We took the code from indicator-session and reshuffled it.
<tedg> achiang, So the diff's probably show more change than actually happened.
<dobey> jbicha: eww, weird
<dobey> jbicha: you're running it from git master?
<jbicha> no, from the archives
<dobey> oh
<achiang> tedg: hm, i don't think i explained properly. i'm looking at indicator-session right now (just did a bzr branch like 20 minutes ago) and it looks like device-menu-mgr.c duplicates a lot of code from user-menu-mgr.c that hasn't been cleaned up yet
 * dobey installs and sees how bad it is
<tedg> achiang, Ah, okay.  I haven't looked, but it seems probable.
<jbicha> in other words, I wouldn't be disappointed if gnome-contacts didn't make it for Oneiric, it's a bit late
<tedg> achiang, Should probably all go into the locking helper.
<dobey> jbicha: wow, that is really bad
<achiang> tedg: ah, i see. and that is still a WIP?
<jbicha> try clicking the drop down item :-(
<tedg> achiang, Uhm, I'm not sure we'd planned specifically to do that, but we're working on indicator-session branches right now.
<tedg> achiang, Is there a specific bug that you're looking at?
<tedg> achiang, It's probably one of those things we'd avoid if it works at this point, but if we need to fix it that's how we'd do it.
<achiang> tedg: well, i'm looking at an old bug: #578542 ; we fixed it in OEM in a pretty minimal manner, which i thought would be appropriate for ubuntu until upstream gets resolved
<dobey> jbicha: i did; and i got the dialog that wouldn't close
<jbicha> dobey: Esc or the X works, but it's crazy that OK isn't even hooked up, it's an example of how not to release your software
<dobey> jbicha: and git master fails to compile for me
<achiang> tedg: this is what i wrote for OEM - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673352/
<achiang> tedg: and it still makes sense for natty
<achiang> tedg: but no longer for oneiric, it seems
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #829461 is for you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829461 in evolution-indicator "evolution-indicator version 0.2.17-0ubuntu1 failed to build in oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829461
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> np
<tedg> achiang, That's not really a fix as it's only checking the gnome-screensaver key, not distinguishing whether it's suspend or not.
<tedg> achiang, Did the upower and gpm patches get into Natty?
<achiang> tedg: i don't think so (but i haven't paid much attention)
<chrisccoulson> wow, i think my laptop is melting
<chrisccoulson> at least it feels like that
<achiang> tedg: yeah, i was going to modify the patch a bit by looking at /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/[suspend|use_screensaver_settings] too
<achiang> tedg: possibly will_lock_screen() in oneiric's indicator-session just solves the entire mess, but i haven't tested it
<achiang> tedg: hm, no. we have that same function in natty and lucid too, so that's not it
<achiang> tedg: hm, ok, looking through oneiric's code, it seems like we can actually solve the bug there; but will be more difficult in older releases. this is because in oneiric, we know if we are trying to lock from a user switching context or a suspend/hibernate context. we don't have that information (easily) available in natty/lucid
 * achiang apologizes for "copy/pasta" comment earlier. i wasn't reading the code closely enough
<tedg> achiang, Yeah, but I'm not sure the gnome-screensaver enable/disable option is available anymore.
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> hey seb128
<seb128> cyphermox, how are you?
<achiang> tedg: hm, i see.
<cyphermox> doing alright, dhcp DUID stuff is painful, but progressing
<seb128> cyphermox, will you have time for the 2 updates listed on the etherpad for you?
<achiang> tedg: ok, i guess i give up then. in any case, thanks for the help
<cyphermox> seb128: yup, hold on a second
<seb128> cyphermox, I was looking for somebody to backport the "would be nice to backport the totem-dev binary addition to totem from debian" but seems you are busy
<cyphermox> no, sure
<cyphermox> I'll be happy to get this off my mind for  a little bit
<cyphermox> like I said, this DUID checking thing is *painful*
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, so some community guys is doing a totem-arte plugin and he needs the totem-dev binary
<seb128> that got added to debian
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> we still can't really update to the newest totem though huh?
<seb128> he noted in his email that we should check that the gir is installed in the libdev and not the binary as well
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> seb128: for gmime2.4, I had it ready at the end of last week but can't upload. if I just do a quick check for building again, can you sponsor it?
<seb128> cyphermox, new totem> it's for the ppa for this cycle, we are late in the cycle, have no CD space for clutter and need to test clutter for video playing
<seb128> cyphermox, sponsoring> sure
<cyphermox> seb128: totem> ok. well, backporting adding totem-dev shouldn't be a big deal.. and my last experience with totem fixing the youtube stuff was fun :)
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have any clue if https://code.launchpad.net/~sao/libpeas/rename-vapi-file/+merge/71452 is right?
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good
<seb128> robert_ancell, what are the new on the lightdm front and the beta freeze coming? ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, we have unity-greeter trunk in oneiric and lightdm mostly trunk (I stayed away from your most recently refactoring and function adding commits, they didn't seem useful yet)
<robert_ancell> did you you update unity-greeter yesterday?
<robert_ancell> or your today I guess
<seb128> robert_ancell, I snapshoted trunk today yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, with the g-s-d commit from mterry
<robert_ancell> ah, cool
<seb128> robert_ancell, the current oneiric issues are imho: no cursor, no theming on the restart dialog etc, it's slow, the indicator bar doesn't look right (and some icons like the power one are not correctly displayed)
<kenvandine> seb128, that is probably correct
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> will sponsor then
<robert_ancell> seb128, sounds correct
<seb128> robert_ancell, can you review everything which has to do with strings and translations today?
<robert_ancell> seb128, sure
<seb128> robert_ancell, since we will ui,string freeze tomorrow
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> bug 832342 is useful!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832342 in gnome-terminal "d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832342
<Laney> seb128: does tomboy need ffe?
<seb128> Laney, no
<Laney> sweet
<cyphermox> seb128: gmime is already in the team branch
<seb128> cyphermox, ok
<seb128> cyphermox, did you email cjwatson to ask access to it? if not please do it
<cyphermox> nah, hadn't yet
<cyphermox> bbl: dinner
<seb128> cyphermox, enjoy
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, can you sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gmime/ubuntu?
<seb128> just noticed that I screwed one of the compiz transition depends, need to fix that now
<seb128> so I'm happy delegating a bit of sponsoring if somebody wants to do it ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, in a bit. linking thunderbird on my laptop ;)
<seb128> no hurry, thanks
<seb128> it's too hot in there :-(
<kenvandine> seb128, UI freeze is thursday right?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<seb128> 21utc
<kenvandine> ok... i thought you said tomorrow :)
<kenvandine> scared me :)
<seb128> I though it was tomorrow end of day
 * kenvandine breathes again
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> but skaet sent and email saying it's 21utc not 0utc
<kenvandine> ok... i gotta run... bbiab
<kenvandine> good night!
<seb128> kenvandine, have fun, see you!
<robert_ancell> seb128, still there?
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes
<robert_ancell> seb128, did you see my upload for libraw?
<robert_ancell> also, not sure if you've noticed but shotwell ftbfs, see bug #832375
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832375 in shotwell "Shotwell FTBFS" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832375
<seb128> robert_ancell, just saw that you uploaded it but I didn't look at the detail
<seb128> debian got the new version as well
<seb128> looking at the ftfbs
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, I checked and they hadn't when I looked.  Must have been in the vcs
<seb128> it went through new due to the new binary
<Laney> the patches don't work any more
<Laney> ./U1SyncServiceAddin.cs(91,44): error CS0115: `Tomboy.WebSync.U1SyncServiceAddin.CreatePreferencesControl()' is marked as an override but no suitable method found to override
<seb128> Laney, what changed?
<robert_ancell> seb128, so should we use our one or theirs?  It's only used by shotwell, and they want the latest
<Laney> not sure
<seb128> robert_ancell, do we have any diff in naming etc? we should sync if we can
<robert_ancell> seb128, haven't looked
<seb128> robert_ancell, ftbfs> we can keep using vala 0.12 for oneiric
<seb128> robert_ancell, just needs a build-depends tweak to build-depends on that specific version
<bigon> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cogl << this should be promoted to main, is somebody busy with this?
<seb128> bigon, why should it?
<seb128> oh, clutter is in main
<bigon> new clutter depends on it
<bigon> yes
<seb128> bigon, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cogl/1.7.6-1/+build/2739607
<seb128> btw
<bigon> yes same on debian
<seb128> bigon, ok, promoted and binaries NEWed
<seb128> would be nice if somebody was looking at the armel build issue though ;-)
<bigon> ricotz prepared upload
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've newed your lib as well
<seb128> bigon, ok, I will check with him tomorrow
<bigon> I've no clue about glx differences in armel arch
<seb128> bigon, it should probably use eglx instead on armel
<jbicha> seb128: is it intentional that we build g-s-d without packagekit support?
<seb128> jbicha, what would it do with it?
<chrisccoulson> it's just for update notification isn't it?
<jbicha> I was playing with gnome-packagekit since it was in the archives and gpk-prefs depends on the gsettings installed by g-s-d
<jbicha> so it just crashes
<seb128> hum
<seb128> you would need to check with rodrigo tomorrow
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> but I think whatever that is using it's not available in aptdaemon
<seb128> he discussed it earlier in the cycle with some other people there
<seb128> but I'm not sure if that what g-s-d or g-c-c
<seb128> he discussed the "updates available" in the g-c-c system infos by then iirc
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, i can't get the new theme to apply in thunderbird on upgrade
<chrisccoulson> only on new installs
<chrisccoulson> not sure why though :/
<jasoncwarner_> talk about timing...one second I have no upgrades in dist-upgrade. next second 198mb! :)
<Laney> there, we have a tomboy
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, hey, wait for the next run to dist-upgrade
<seb128> that stands for others as well
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 something good coming down next?
<seb128> don't upgrade compizconfig-backend-gconf without having the new libcompizconfig0
<RAOF> Or something bad in the current run? :)(
<seb128> rather that
<seb128> the libcompizconfig0 breaks on old compizconfig-backend-gconf wrongly included an epoch
<jasoncwarner_> well, I guess I'm not rebotting for a bit then ;)
<jasoncwarner_> I'll be waiting for next upgrade!
<jbicha> seb128: oh, never mind, packagekit is in universe, it just means gpk doesn't fully work but people shouldn't be using that anyway
<seb128> jbicha, well, aptdaemon has compatible dbus interfaces
<seb128> so we can usually turn features on if aptdaemon support them
<seb128> it works for i.e package installation
<jbicha> we'd have to bump it back to main, it looks like it was main before this cycle
<seb128> not sure about upgrades though
<seb128> we don't want to depends on it
<seb128> oh g-s-d needs it? it's not just using a dbus interface to talk to it?
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, what architecture do you use?
<jasoncwarner_> i386 on this machine
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, you can wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcompizconfig/0.9.5.92-0ubuntu2/+build/2739979/+files/libcompizconfig0_0.9.5.92-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<jasoncwarner_> sweet..thanks...
<seb128> then dpkg -i and apt-get install compizconfig-backend-gconf if it gots removed
<seb128> RAOF, btw I talked to kees, he said he will be fine with your mir once the service runs as its own user
<RAOF> seb128: Great.  The patch has been committed upstream, and I'm building test packages now.
<seb128> \o/
<RAOF> Hm.  How do I make -j5 default for sbuild? :)
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF TheMuso bryceh...ready for meeting?
<jasoncwarner_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-08-23
<bryceh> heya
<RAOF> Howdie!
<jasoncwarner_> Robert won't be joining us...so no lightdm update today
<jasoncwarner_> want to update us on X [TOPIC] X update?
<seb128> why no robert_ancell? he was around until 15 minutes ago it seems ;-)
<RAOF> Is he somewhere that's not .au at the moment?  He seemed to be in here pretty early :)
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: he is off to try and buy a house...hopefully that goes well!
<seb128> oh ok
<RAOF> Oh, sweet.
<jasoncwarner_> he should be back this afternoonish
<bryceh> for X, we have a few dozen bug reports open, which is less than usual
<bryceh> most of the bug reports are in progress, a few are serious issues but limited in scope, most are kind of oddball issues
<bryceh> there are several unity-related issues such as with proprietary drivers.  One quite bad one with fglrx is being discussed upstream with AMD and one ofo ur unity guys
<RAOF> On the proprietary driver front, I understand that bug #823588 has been chased down to a change in compiz breaking the hack the fglrx driver has for compiz, and Alberto's going to raise bug #676166 with nvidia.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 823588 in fglrx-installer "Unity displaying with black overlay with fglrx driver" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823588
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 676166 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Screen corruption when resuming from suspend" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676166
<bryceh> raof can update about the nvidia one you mentioned yesterday
<seb128> compiz dropped their hack for fglrx by error in seems in their previous oneiric update
<seb128> that got restored in today's update
<seb128> it might fix the fglrx case
<bryceh> there have been some issues with external monitors (particularly with arrandale) which I'm going to be looking into
<RAOF> Great.  That should solve bug 823588
<seb128> right
<bryceh> since a number of the remaining bugs are oddball issues that can be hard for users to reproduce (and typically impossible for us devs to reproduce), this last week I've been working on coding some workload scripts
<seb128> RAOF, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673223/
<seb128> that's the hack that got included back
<bryceh> e.g. turn the screensaver on and off repeatedly, while looping through videos and switching workspaces, stuff like that
<RAOF> seb128: Yup, that should be it; that'll trick fglrx into using direct mode, which has been verified as working.
<bryceh> idea being we can run various combinations of them on a suspect machine for some hours to try triggering gpu hangs and so forth
<bryceh> currently I'm trying to find a better way of exercising glx than using glxgears
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF, any luck running down the nvidia bug? (didn't see it above)
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Alberto will raise it with nvidia today.
<RAOF> For whatever value of "today" is appropriate to Alberto :)
<RAOF> Oh!  In other, extremely relieving, X news, Chase's multitouch protocol work looks like it's *nearly*, *almost* landed.
<bryceh> another high priority bug is #829470 with xvfb which is affecting at least pygtk's build/test framework
<RAOF> Does that turn out to actually be an xvfb bug?
<RAOF> I thought we'd decided that it was probably a real testsuite failure?
<bryceh> we did but slangasek kicked it back
<RAOF> Ok.
<bryceh> seems there is a condition under which it does fail (still haven't reproduced it myself tho)
<bryceh> i.e. if /var/lib/xkb/ exists but is empty
<bryceh> RAOF, hey I remember there was talk about packaging of piglit; did that ever actually get done?
<bryceh> RAOF, also, any thoughts on a good glx demo (other than glxgears) that might stress 3d in an interesting way?
<RAOF> It has not (nor has apitrace).
<RAOF> Some of the tests from piglit are good :)
<bryceh> heh, well hoping for something that can come from the archive
<RAOF> If you don't mind a large download, though, openarena's not a bad testcase, what with it being an actual application.
<bryceh> (which kind of shoots down phoronix)
<RAOF> The phoronix test suite's in the archive, isn't it?
<bryceh> yeah, been experimenting with warsow and some other games
<RAOF> phoronix-test-suite - comprehensive testing and benchmarking platform
<bryceh> it is, but it's tests aren't (it downloads them via curl)
<RAOF> Ah.  Right.
<bryceh> plus hoping for something a bit more lightweight; most of these games are humongous downloads
<bryceh> maybe I'll go with a gl screensaver for now
<RAOF> That's pretty reasonable.
<RAOF> Over time maybe we should generate some standard apitrace traces like cairo-perf-trace and use those.  Although those will also be pretty big.
 * bryceh nods
<bryceh> basically I want to put something together we can fairly easily hand a bug reporter to install/run to help them reproduce gpu lockups and such, so anything in the archive should be fair game I guess.
<RAOF> Some of the gl screensavers have traditionally been not bad at that; I'd try them as a first go.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, anything you're hearing on the X front beyond that nvidia bug we should keep at the top of our todo lists?
<jasoncwarner_> nothing, really...which always has me worried...;)
<jasoncwarner_> just nvidia one that I know of.
<jasoncwarner_> thanks
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: care to update us on your world? a11y and sound?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Not much since last week, following a bug upstream relating to an at-spi and GTK issue I was talkign about last week. The bug has been worked around for now. I will be pulling the fix for that when I am back next week.
<TheMuso> Haven't yet done a final test for my ubiquity a11y work either, on my agenda for next week.
<jasoncwarner_> have you looked at a11y in lightdm?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: I've talked to Robert about it, adn until I can actually launch tools and try to use them in teh greeter, I don't know how it will brush up.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: thanks...
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: I'm curious what you find there...we need a fully accessible product from boot to desktop, so :)
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: anything else?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: no
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Even if RObert were to put a couple of checks for accessibility settings and launch the tools as part of the greeter for the moment, that would be fine for me.
<jasoncwarner_> ok..lets talk to him when he gets back about that...thanks
<jasoncwarner_> ok...then, thank you everyone!
<jasoncwarner_> Anything else from anyone?
<bryceh> thanks
<RAOF> Ta.
<jasoncwarner_> alright! [end meeting]
<jasoncwarner_> thanks everyone...
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-24
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> morning pitti
<pitti> hey jibel, bonjour
<jbicha> good morning
<jbicha> pitti: simple-scan has a ubuntu-desktop branch
<robert_ancell> can anyone point out what is wrong with this "bzr mu --version 0.0.3 ~/bzr/unity-greeter/unity-greeter-0.0.3.tar.gz" - it just updates the changelog but doesn't pull in any of the new files
<pitti> jbicha: ah, pushing there, sorry
<pitti> robert_ancell: looks fine
<jasoncwarner_> morning, pitti
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_
 * robert_ancell scratches his head
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: if you update, you should get a new compiz...been running it all day and it has been much more stable for me
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: already updated last night
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<pitti> I lost my theming (back to Ambiance)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I've had headaches with bzr mu, I just reported bug 832496 about a different issue today
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832496 in bzr-builddeb "[bzr-mu] New version was not found in <bzrlib.plugins.builddeb.upstream.UScanSource object>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832496
<pitti> and using dash with keyboard si still a nuisance
<pitti> but at least it didn't crash yet or destroy the apport-gtk popups :)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ah, cheers
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: yeah, dash + keyboard aren't working well right now, but hoping unity today fixes those (have to and check the changelog)
<jbicha> and hopefully, this unity bugfix is more substantial than last week's :-)
<pitti> jbicha: ah, I think I ignored it because the previous oneiric upload wasn't there either
 * pitti commits that as well, though
<pitti> yay, amd64 retracer chugging away happily now \o/
<pitti> jbicha: branch updated
<RAOF> Hey pitti.
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Pretty good!
<pitti> I'm off for about an hour for a run
<RAOF> I think I've got all the security complaints on the colord MIR resolved, so once that's processed g-c-c and g-c-m can get built.
<RAOF> Have running fun!
<jbicha> I'm having some big problems with gconf but I need help figuring it out
<jbicha> one example: I just reinstalled yesterday & cleared my gconf settings, I went to gnome-terminal to disable the Alt shortcuts
<jbicha> to switch tabs so that I could use that in irssi, but the settings don't actually get written to gconf
<jbicha> the other bigger problem is in the metacity keybindings, run_command_terminal is supposed to be Ctrl-Alt-T by default in Ubuntu
<jbicha> and show_desktop should be Super-D but this isn't what's actually happening
<jbicha> ah, I think this is the first issue: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=656873
<ubot2> Gnome bug 656873 in general "gconf-editor has sync issue to set value" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<glatzor> morning mvo
<glatzor> mvo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/831965 do you have got any idea where this exception could be tiggered?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 831965 in aptdaemon "aptd crashed with SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) (dup-of: 799982)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 799982 in aptdaemon "aptd crashed with SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)" [High,Confirmed]
<glatzor> mvo, actually we should catch all SystemError exceptions in Worker._apply_changes
<glatzor> and map them to a TransactionFailed one
<jbicha> maybe my keybindings problems are compiz's fault; does compiz mess with the metacity settings?
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, that sounds sensible
<mvo> glatzor: note that we use DPKG_UNTRANSLATED_MESSAGES (patches/01_add_dpkg_untranslated_messages) so the terminal log will be english
<pitti> RAOF: I replied to bug 785828
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 785828 in libdbusmenu "memory leak in label_notify_cb" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785828
<pitti> RAOF: I tried to build the source three times, but that single extra line was about as much as I could reduce the noise
<RAOF> pitti: That's rather annoying :/
<glatzor> mvo, we already map the error. so I don't know why the exception is not already handled properly
<RAOF> pitti: In that case, I'll wave it through.
<glatzor> mvo, every SystemException from apt.Cache.commit() is mapped to a TransactionFailed error with the code ERROR_PACKAGE_MANAGER_FAILED
<pitti> RAOF: you'll fish it out of rejected?
<RAOF> pitti:
<RAOF> pitti: Unless you can easily just upload it again.
<pitti> RAOF: no, I'd have to re-download and upload, out of rejected is faster
<pitti> RAOF: I can accept it, too
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen
<mvo> glatzor: lp keeps timing out for me on the master bug
<pitti> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673267/ > I've seen that happen when you mix static and GI bindingd
<mvo> pitti: guten morgen!
<pitti> mvo: what I did is to edit /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gobject/constants.py
<mvo> pitti: oh, ok. I will hunt some more, I thought that all mixing was gone for good
<pitti> mvo: and add these lies to the top:
<pitti> "lines"
<glatzor> morning pitti
<pitti> import traceback
<pitti> print '--------- static module import! --------------'
<pitti> traceback.print_stack()
<pitti> print '-------------------------------------'
<RAOF> pitti: Ok, done.  Sorry about that.
<pitti> mvo: that makes it rather easy to see through which deep dependency chain it gets pulled in
<pitti> hey glatzor, servus!
<glatzor> mvo, yeah, the timeout is because of the high number of duplicates. I already talked to people at #launchpad
<pitti> RAOF: no need to be sorry at all -- it's good that you spot and complain about such things
<pitti> bah, and there we are again -- LP timing out in the retracers :(
<glatzor> mvo, but the master bug doesn't provide any additional information
<mvo> <rant>makes perfect sense to timeout for bugs that affect a lot of people</rant>
<pitti> mvo: I had some of these as well -- I used /+text for them
<pitti> that usually works
<mvo> thanks pitti, the traceback helped
<pitti> mvo: you can of course also just raise an exception there
<mvo> glatzor: hrm, I had hoped that there would be a hint somewhere. I have seen sometimes that the defered eat the exception handling,
<rickspencer3> hi huats
<huats> hey rickspencer3 !
<huats> morning everyone
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> bonjour huats
<huats> bonjour pitti
<rickspencer3> bonjour mes amis
<huats> :)
<rickspencer3> mvo, pitti ... obviously SC is broken in natty, only 1 person bought Photobomb so far, and no one reviewed it
<rickspencer3> I guess the system got overwhelmed by it's popularity and knocked off line
<rickspencer3> it's the only possible explenation
<pitti> yeah, I've seen it installed on thousands of machines, something must be wrong
<jbicha> rickspencer3: there was an earthquake over here, give us a few weeks to recover!
<glatzor> mvo, but un-reproducable?
<mvo> rickspencer3: just look at the popcon data instead, we need to use 64bit INTs there now for the first time
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> just doing my job
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> do you have a bug report about a not vanishing alt-tab dialog already? :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<dholbach> ok, back to unity-2d - I can see anything with the alt-tab thing open all the time
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: pretty well, thanks! happy that retracers are back up (mostly)
<pitti> it was a 13 hour hackfest, but oh well :)
<chrisccoulson> excellent, it's good that they are working again :)
<pitti> amd64 is currently catching up; haven't started i386 yet, but will soon
<pitti> jbicha: what is the last word on aisleriot? I thought the license problem was ok now?
<jbicha> pitti: upstream forgot to include their COPYING.LGPL in their Makefile so it wasn't in the tarball
<pitti> jbicha: right, but I thought it would be in the next release, and until then debian/copyright would suffice?
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<jbicha> pitti: well we talked to them a while ago and they did improve their licensing stuff significantly
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<jbicha> I think we should put it in Ubuntu now and I'm waiting for a sponsor
<pitti> jbicha: I agree; I'll upload now
<jbicha> pitti: thanks
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<seb128> hey jbicha
<pitti> seb128: happy :)
<jbicha> seb128: good morning
<pitti> seb128: the retracers didn't do anything over night, LP kept timing out on searchTasks()
<pitti> seb128: but I found a cheesy workaround
<seb128> pitti, something making you happy?
<seb128> great ;-)
<pitti> seb128: (only grabbing bugs since August 1, and once these are done, working backwards)
<rodrigo_> hi pitti, jbicha, seb128
<pitti> seb128: and I fixed some more remaining crashes which happen on old/weird bugs, and it doesn't break permanently (keep lock file) on LP timeouts any more
<pitti> seb128: hacking until midnight paid off :)
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> pitti, that's most excellent!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<jbicha> rodrigo_: howdy
<seb128> pitti, well, packaging until midnight paid off as well, we got a compiz update out :p
<pitti> seb128: congrats about that, great job!
<seb128> how is compiz working for everybody today?
<pitti> seb128: stable, but I lost my Radiance theme :/
<pitti> it's dark now
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, I'm great thanks, what about yourself?
<pitti> and using the windows key/keyboard is still utterly broken
<pitti> but it stopped disrupting the screen on popup dialogs like apport-gtk
<pitti> and hasn't crashed yet
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I don't know what's going on with the theme, I'm getting that as well this morning
<seb128> pitti, keybindings is unity rather than compiz
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks
<pitti> $ gsettings list-recursively|grep theme
<pitti> org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme 'Radiance'
<pitti> seb128: right, but I thought so is the theme
<chrisccoulson> i'm a bit frustrated that i can't get the new thunderbird theme to apply on upgrades :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, still not?
<seb128> pitti, are you sure it's the compiz update that broke the theme?
<seb128> that seems weird
<pitti> seb128: I'm not
<pitti> seb128: I just dist-upgraded yesterday, and after restarting my session Radiance went AWOL
<seb128> pitti, hum
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no. even though the preference is set correctly, the new theme isn't loaded (because only one theme extension can be loaded by the addon manager at a time, and upgraders already have an extensions.sqlite DB with the old theme marked as active)
<chrisccoulson> not sure how to fix that on upgrade
<seb128> :-(
<chrisccoulson> i might have to just patch the default theme, which is how it will be implemented when it all lands upstream anyway
<jbicha> the metacity keybindings that are used by gnome shell aren't being set right either
<chrisccoulson> however, there are concerns that the new icons don't work so well with high-contrast themes, so using a separate theme extension has an advantage here that enabling accessibility disables the custom theme
<chrisccoulson> i'd lose that if i patched the default theme
<pitti> Sweetshark: guten Morgen!
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: don't we just patch the default theme for firefox?
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, no
<chrisccoulson> that theme is upstream
<pitti> Sweetshark: do you have access to the porter machines, so that you can more easily investigate the FTBFSes?
<seb128> brb
<jbicha> rodrigo_: have you considered building g-s-d with packagekit support?
<jbicha> I don't imagine many Ubuntu users use gnome-packagekit but without the gsettings schema from g-s-d, the prefs gui won't even start
<pitti> jbicha: thanks for the simple-scan update! sponsoring this as well
<jbicha> it's probably not worth my time messing with it except that it's in the archives
<pitti> jbicha: you are unstoppable
<jbicha> well this gives me something useful to do with my time
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, ok, it's mterry's and robert_ancell's fault
<seb128> it's the unity-greeter g-s-d which doesn't exit and prevent the session one to work
<seb128> you can stop the running g-s-ds and restart your user one
<seb128> or use the gtk standard greeter as a workaround
<pitti> uh, what? how does lightdm's session affect the user session?
<pitti> seb128: oh, g-s-d crashes
<pitti> (gnome-settings-daemon:19784): power-plugin-WARNING **: Failed to get brightness: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetBrightness" with signature "" on interface "org.freedesktop.UPower.KbdBacklight" doesn't exist
<rodrigo_> jbicha, hmm, which prefs gui you mean?
<pitti> Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ^ didn't you do something with the backlight yesterday?
<seb128> pitti, same issue than the one we had with gdm, there can only be one xsettings handler by display
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, but it hasn't built yet (waiting on the colord MIR)
<chrisccoulson> i changed the backlight OSD to use notify-osd
<seb128> pitti, the greeter one is running in :0, the greeter switch to the session but the session g-s-d can't start since there is already an handler set
<chrisccoulson> that message doesn't look like anything i've touched ;)
<pitti> ah
<pitti> well, maybe the segfault is unrelated to that
<pitti> so probably due to what seb128 says
<seb128> $ grep xsettings .xsession-errors
<seb128> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:1867): WARNING **: You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<seb128> pitti, that warning is there since gpm moved to gsd
<pitti> hm, why does the lightdm session keep running in the first place?
<seb128> that I need to check with robert_ancell
<jbicha> rodrigo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673627/ it's part of gnome-packagekit
<seb128> pitti, it doesn't I think
<seb128> pitti, ps ax | grep greeter -> nothing
<pitti> seb128: check "ps aux|grep lightdm"
<seb128> pitti, it's just that it doesn't clean as it should before starting the user session
<pitti> I have gnome-settings-daemon, dbus-launch, notifyucation-daemon, gconfd, gelclue, gvfsd, syndaemon
<rodrigo_> jbicha, right, the problem is that we don't have pk in main
<seb128> pitti, right, the session doesn't keep running, just the processes it started
<pitti> seb128: that sounds like a lot to run even while lightdm is running
<seb128> pitti, I bet it will make robert_ancell want systemd and cgroup handling ;-)
<huats> seb128,  I might have a question regarding the gtksourceview3 packaging. When I build the package it says that there is a new symbol that appears... I have understood that I need to add the new symbol in the symbols file, but which release number do I need to associate with ? the first packaged release where this symbols appears or the first upstream release where it appears ?
<seb128> pitti, those are mostly spawned by indicators that get loaded in the greeter, mterry is looking at cleaning that
<pitti> right, what I mean is, we don't need notification-daemon or syndaemon in lightdm at all, but after starting the user session they should all go
<pitti> didn't robert rant against running all these bits in the greeter and wrote lightdm for this? :-)
<pitti> ah
<seb128> huats, we usually use the first packaged version
<seb128> huats, without the revision
<seb128> huats, is 3.1.4 in your case I think
<huats> ok
<seb128> pitti, well the gtk greeter run nothing of that, it's a bit trickier with the unity one due to indicators and other things design added for it
<huats> thanks !
<seb128> pitti, but "known bug, being worked" in short
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<huats> then I should finish it today, it was a blocker for me almost since the begining, but I wanted to understand it clearly by myself :)
<seb128> pitti, we had a bit of a discussion about using g-s-d in the greeter, it makes some useful things
<seb128> pitti, only a couple of options are turned on in the greeter g-s-d, theme, xrandr, power basically
<seb128> I can see retracing \o/
<pitti> seems that the amd64 one is chugging away happily, so I'll setup an i386 one now
<pitti> seb128: I'm holding back the lucid/maverick/natty ones FYI, they are less time sensitive, and I haven't extensively tested that yet
<seb128> pitti, wfm
<pitti> seb128: ok, i386/amd64 are cron'ed now and both work
<pitti> i386 should start in 20 mins, amd64 in 5
<seb128> the amazing pitti!
<seb128> pitti, hug, you rock ;-)
<pitti> seb128: can you have a quick look at osageorange ~ubuntu-archive/ ?
<pitti> seb128: thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: just want to give you a quick walkthrough
<seb128> pitti, is osageorange the same box that the old retracers?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<pitti> porter-i386 aka porter-amd64
<seb128> ok, I'm there
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I use the porter alias, I'm bad with names :p
<pitti> seb128: so, ~/apport/ is a checkout of the no-chroot branch
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: it doesn't need any particular setup, just checking out the source
<pitti> I'll merge it into trunk after some final cleanups
<pitti> seb128: please do a bzr diff in there
<seb128> created_since=
<seb128> nice
<pitti> seb128: the "created_since='2011-07-01'" stuff is my workaround for the LP timeouts
<pitti> we need to slowly move back until we caught the backlog, and LP doesn't time out yet
<pitti> seb128: the other diff is that I temporarily disabled consolidation, I'll debug that next (dupe checking has almost caught up)
<pitti> seb128: apport-retracer-{i386,amd64} are the old retracers and are now largely obsolete/useless
<pitti> seb128: I moved all our hack scripts into the "scripts/" subdir
<seb128> good idea
<pitti> seb128: cache-{i386,amd64} is for the new retracers, mostly to keep the apt tree and *.deb there, doesn't need any maintenance
<pitti> seb128: if you ever have to reinstall this stuff, you can just rm -r and mkdir them
<pitti> seb128: logs are now put into log/: dupcheck.txt, i386.txt, amd64.txt
<pitti> seb128: the retracers are now not release specific any more, in theory they can retrace stuff from any release
<pitti> seb128: the only release specific thing that they need is an apt sources.list for the built sandboxes (unpacking of the required debs and ddebs)
<pitti> seb128: these are in config/<DistroRelease field value>/sources.list
<pitti> seb128: they are shared between the i386/amd64 one
<pitti> seb128: e. g. check config/Ubuntu\ 11.10/sources.list
<seb128> pitti, should that sources have natty-proposed and natty-updates ddebs?
<seb128> ups, it has
<seb128> ignore me ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yes, you remember the reason?
<pitti> seb128: I also prep'ed a config/Ubuntu\ 11.04.disabled/sources.list
<seb128> pitti, the ddebs are not archive copied to oneiric?
<pitti> once it has caught up with oneiric, we can rename it and activate retracing for natty
<seb128> ok
<pitti> and copy/paste/adjust accordingly for lucid/maverick
<pitti> seb128: correct
<pitti> seb128: the retracer should now crash a lot less on LP timeouts, it'll just retry the next time
<seb128> is there a lock of some way?
<pitti> seb128: and finally, ~ has the lock files now: lock.dupcheck, lock.amd64, lock.i386
<pitti> seb128: snap :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: the dup checker just finished
<pitti> it fully caught up
<seb128> I see the amd64 lock
<seb128> those seem much easier to maintain \o/
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=need-duplicate-check
<pitti> seb128: they are indeed; no chroots, no fakechroot, no separate instances per release, etc
<pitti> seb128: finally, please check crontab -l
<seb128> it's like the best thing since sliced bread! ;-)
<pitti> *beam*
<pitti> yeah, it's so much easier, and more robust, too
<pitti> seb128: amd64 started, so you can watch tail -f log/amd64.txt
<seb128> why did you keep the older retracer entries commented?
<rodrigo_> any idea of a reason the monitor would lose signal, apart from a hardware problem?
<seb128> rodrigo_, xorg or video driver bug?
<seb128> i.e output turning off
<rodrigo_> I have this monitor connected to 2 computers, and seems to only happen on my oneiric box
<pitti> seb128: just in case we need them back
<rodrigo_> seb128, I guess so
<seb128> rodrigo_, try asking on #ubuntu-x maybe
<rodrigo_> yeah
<pitti> seb128: you'll see that I let the dupe retracer run in the lucid dchroot, as it's very stable
<pitti> seb128: I let the i386/amd64 ones run in oneiric, as this has the most complete multiarch ld.so configuration
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<pitti> seb128: I haven't yet tested retracing oneiric crashes in a lucid dchroot; my suspicion is that gdb looks for the ld.so configuration to find libraries
<pitti> but I haven't checked that
<pitti> but in general it seems good to use the latest gdb etc.
<seb128> well if that works in the oneiric environmment no reason to use lucid
<pitti> right
<pitti> I think natty should work as well, if the oneiric one ever goes bad
<pitti> natty had the multiarch ld.so config already
<pitti> seb128: ok, any other questions?
 * pitti goes to try the consolidation
<seb128> pitti, not so far
<seb128> let's see after having them running for some time
<seb128> but that seems well architectured and easy to use
<seb128> so I'm happy ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<pitti> seb128: it's also quite a lot faster now
<pitti> let's hope it catches up with the backlog in a few days
<seb128> pitti, we should maybe change the "created_since='2011-07-01'" to 08-15 I think
<pitti> 0815 sounds nice
<seb128> pitti, i.e get the retracing that will work and are useful first
<pitti> seb128: WFM
<seb128> then we can do all the old ones
<seb128> those will fail because version changed anyway
<pitti> done
<pitti> ok, let's see how far the consolidation gets
<pitti> I want this working again as well
<pitti> otherwise we won't catch regressions
<glatzor> mvo, the "aptd crashed with SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly" bug seems to go crazy today.
<glatzor> mvo, we get several duplicates per minute!
<bryceh> welll hello Apport retracer
<mvo> glatzor: urgh, all against oneiric?
<seb128> glatzor, mvo: the retracers were down for some weeks so the dupchecker is catching up on weeks of backlog
<seb128> glatzor, mvo: i.e those are not filled from today
<seb128> glatzor, mvo: if that's of any consolation ;-)
<glatzor> ah ok
<glatzor> thanks seb128 for the clarification
<seb128> yw
<ronoc> pitti, good work !!
<seb128> ronoc, oh btw I found a bug in indicator-session
<ronoc> brilliant
<seb128> ronoc, it displays "software up to date" wrongly after doing some upgrades
<ronoc> seb128, whats up ?
<seb128> ronoc, like I selected only 5 packages to upgrade in the 90 available
<seb128> i.e there are still 85 to upgrade
<seb128> but my indicator session says "software up to date"
<ronoc> seb128, yeah I have seen this before. will check after beta freeze,
<seb128> ok, no hurry
<seb128> ronoc, seems to be easy to trigger by right clicking in update-manager, selecting only a few things to upgrade and upgrading those
<seb128> ronoc, it acts like "update-manager is done running, the system must be uptodate" ;-)
<ronoc> seb128, yeah it seems to work fine at startup but after that it never reacts to another instance of apt running
<seb128> (somewhat a corner case, but I like to select updates I want or need and install those first)
<jbicha> seb128: it used to always say "Updates Available" so at least they're trying different things :-)
<seb128> hehe
<jbicha> close a bug, open a new one...
<davmor2> jbicha: Fail! You're meant to close one and open 2 your hearts just not in it is it ;)
<jbicha> opening new bugs gets tiring!
<bryceh> jbicha, write a lplib script to do it for you ;-)
<jbicha> hmm, I'm just barely a programmer
<jbicha> but it could be Python...
<xclaesse> seb128, since clutter update in oneiric, when building empathy I get that: /usr/lib/libclutter-gst-1.0.so.0: undefined reference to `glGetIntegerv'
<xclaesse> it's a link-time actually
<seb128> xclaesse, seems like a clutter-gstreamer issue, it maybe needs to be updated?
<seb128> ricotz, ^ do you know?
<xclaesse> no update available atm... is migration still ongoing?
<xclaesse> seb128, note that empathy does not link on clutter itself, dunno what pulls that
<seb128> xclaesse, I've no clue about clutter-gst, we don't use it
<seb128> let's wait if ricotz knows about the issue
<xclaesse> ok :)
<RAOF> Something's not linking to libGL correctly, it seems.
<seb128> likely clutter since that's the only thing that changed
<seb128> or clutter-gst was relying on clutter to bring the symbol
<RAOF> That seems likely.
<xclaesse> that's one issue, the other is why does empathy try to link on clutter at all
<seb128> xclaesse, because of the new call ui
<seb128> I guess
<seb128> it's using clutter-gst
<xclaesse> clutter is in optional deps, but I'm not building with that
<seb128> ok, dunno then
<xclaesse> and it compiles fine, the error is at linking
<seb128> well something tries to bring clutter in
<xclaesse> I don't even have libclutter-gst-dev installed
<seb128> it doesn't happen on our builds for sure so it ought to work without it
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's time to make the firefox apport hook attach submitted crash ID's to bug reports
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i just went to sponsor gmime
<chrisccoulson> denied ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> doh, stupid from me to ask you
<seb128> the reason it needed sponsoring is because mathieu failed to upload it...
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> pitti, ^ can you sponsor it? ;-)
<seb128> (will do a bit latter otherwise, I'm on a call now)
<ricotz> xclaesse, this looks like clutter-gst misses to link against libGL since it uses this symbol
<chrisccoulson> should probably be in the desktop packageset really, seeing as kubuntu-dev can upload it
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> they can't ;)
<chrisccoulson> but could at some point
<chrisccoulson> oneiric should come with a pair of sunglasses
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, I asked cyphermox to email cjwatson to have it added to the set
<seb128> not sure if he did yet
<chrisccoulson> if the dash isn't really bright, then my screen turns in to the sun every time i try to snap a window to the panel
<xclaesse> ricotz, is that an ubuntu bug?
<chrisccoulson> brb, session is ruined ;)
<ricotz> xclaesse, actually not, they are blindly relying on something would pull it in while they are using it directly in "clutter-gst/clutter-gst-video-sink.c"
<pitti> seb128: sorry, was in meeting; sponsor what?
<seb128> pitti, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gmime/ubuntu
<pitti> sure
<seb128> thanks
<xclaesse> ricotz, ok reported: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=657225
<pitti> gmime? new package?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 657225 in general "Missing dep on libGL" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> oh, gmime2.4
<RAOF> seb128: I believe everything's ready for colord's MIR (bug #823185) to go ahead, but it's dinner time.  Could you prod whichever MIR team member you wish to get that moved?  Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 823185 in colord "[MIR] colord" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823185
<chrisccoulson> is dragging windows around appear to be really laggy for anyone else?
<pitti> WFM
<chrisccoulson> window dragging is really choppy here
<seb128> pitti, ^ how do you feel propromoting it? kees said he would probably be ok (i.e there was no issue he could think about when I asked him yesterday) once RAOF's update to run a normal user would land
<seb128> that would unblock g-s-d etc build
<xclaesse> ricotz, still wondering why that link pulls clutter at all: http://fpaste.org/WUX0/
<pitti> seb128: sounds ok to me now
<pitti> seb128: so go ahead
<ricotz> xclaesse, are you sure this is the right paste?
<xclaesse> ricotz, yes, that's the command that link empathy binary
<xclaesse> and that produce the error
<ricotz> alright
<ricotz> xclaesse, you are trying to build 3.1.5.1?
<seb128> pitti, can you do it? (it's my 1:1 catchup turn :p)
<seb128> pitti, or I will do it in a bit
<xclaesse> ricotz, building master
<rodrigo_> more hardware-related problems, now the CD drive is not recognized :(
<ricotz> xclaesse, ok, let me try, i havent much time to look into this though
<pitti> seb128: ok
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, oh btw, we got ack to turn off login sound by default in Oneiric
<seb128> (I will try to look at that today)
<pitti> seb128: oh, great! do we still actually have that on?
<seb128> well I don't remember we implicitely turned it of
<seb128> off
<seb128> maybe it got broken? in any case let keep it off ;-)
<seb128> (done with my call btw)
<pitti> seb128: ah, still on in guest session
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think you could have a look to bug #751900 and see if you can help Torsten?
<seb128> ups bug #705791
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705791 in gnome-screensaver "T-61 Multi Monitor: gnome-screensaver does not show login dialog after resume in docking station with lid closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705791
<seb128> if you have a clue about this gnome-screensaver code
<seb128> I know you look at bit at g-s before
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he has a tentative patch and needs some help
<chrisccoulson> seb128, sure, will take a look in a bit
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no hurry, thanks
<xclaesse> ricotz, ok I've understood, here is builds with libcheese
<xclaesse> that's what pulls clutter
<glatzor> mvo, any news on the AddLicenseKey issue from the server team?
<chrisccoulson> bah, compiz is just sat here using 40% of my CPU
<xclaesse> ricotz, and afaik ubuntu's package disabled cheese support
<ricotz> xclaesse, ubuntu builds with --enable-call=no which prevents pulling clutter deps
<xclaesse> ricotz, you probably need --with-cheese=no too
<xclaesse> we are using optionally cheese to take a picture to set avatar
<ricotz> i see
<xclaesse> well, configure will default to not use libcheese if the headers can't be found
<ricotz> xclaesse, right, i am still blaming clutter-gst for this ;)
<xclaesse> ricotz, yep. thanks for your help :)
<ricotz> you could try to patch clutter-gst.pc locally
<ricotz> btw i could confirm this error
<jasoncwarner_> seb128 & pitti - first compiz crash of the day...
<jasoncwarner_> opened gnome-tweak-tool and it sorta spazzed out ;)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, use apport to send it if you can, we have retracers again thanks to pitti
<pitti> meh gmime2.4 FTBFS
<seb128> oh?
<seb128> something to fix for cyphermox then
<pitti> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pitti>  docbook-utils : Depends: jadetex but it is not going to be installed
<pitti> hm
<pitti> I don't see it on oneiric_probs or component-mismatches
<pitti> and it installs fine here
<pitti> jbicha: should aisleriot have a dependency to gnome-cards-data? currently it only suggests it
<pitti> jbicha: and thus g-c-d wants to go to universe
<jbicha> pitti: no, we ship aisleriot on the CD & there's a built-in button under View to install the extra card themes
<pitti> jbicha: ah, it already ships a default theme? good, thanks
<jbicha> yes, that package used to be called extra themes or something but I decided to just use the Debian name for it
<jbicha> actually, I think it's got 2 themes, Ubuntu & Gnome branded, I just will have to fix branding-ubuntu later this week to put the cards in the right location
<jbicha> *2 themes on the CD
<pedro_> yay retracers!
 * pitti ^5s pedro_
<pedro_> thanks pitti , you rock!
<seb128> pedro_, ola senior ;-)
<pedro_> lut seb128!, how are you?
<seb128> pedro_, I'm good thanks
<seb128> pedro_, how are you?
<seb128> pedro_, you missed the european summer, it's over 35°C this week!
<pedro_> seb128, feeling great today , happy cause of the retracers ;-)
<seb128> ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, :-/ not fair, berlin was cold and so it was london
<pedro_> :-(
<seb128> pedro_, let's wait for all the bugs you will have to triage and see if you are still happy :p
<pedro_> heh
<seb128> pedro_, yeah, it started being hot during the w.e
<seb128> pedro_, but I blame it on you, you did bring the chilian winter with you!
<pedro_> seb128, haha and the riots
<pedro_> there were some in London, Madrid and now in Santiago
<pedro_> all my fault
<seb128> ;-)
<rodrigo_> hmm, where's libgnomekbd 3.0 branch? the u-d one has 2.32
 * rodrigo_ forgot
<glatzor> pitti, what is the status of the gdbus server bindings for python? can we expect them to land soon?
<seb128> rodrigo_, it was synced from debian so there is no uptodate vcs
<seb128> rodrigo_, just commit the current source in the vcs and update on that or update without vcs
<rodrigo_> ah, right
<seb128> rodrigo_, whatever is easier for you
<rodrigo_> seb128, was just going to try the just released 3.1.90
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah, well either use the vcs after updating it of just don't use a vcs, whatever is easier ;-)
<pitti> glatzor: it's three bug fixes away, but I'm currently blocked by gnome bug 656554
<ubot2> Gnome bug 656554 in introspection "Marshalling GVariants does not work for closures" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=656554
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<cyphermox> o/
<seb128> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> bad
<cyphermox> gmime2.4 not building, I mean, why?
<seb128> oh? :-(
<seb128> lol
<seb128> seems like it's a build-depends installability fault and not yours?
<cyphermox> trying to understand why
<cyphermox> or was pitti alredy checking that out?
<pitti> cyphermox: I tried a rebuild, but it failed again
<cyphermox> seb128: other than that it's a nice day starting, how about you?
<pitti> cyphermox: do you happen to have a clean oneiric pbuilder?
<seb128> cyphermox, days is being good so far, thanks to pitti we have retracers!
<cyphermox> pitti: was sbuild, but yes
<pitti> someone needs to create an oneiric pbuilder with just main apt sources
<pitti> and try to build it there (or at least install the build deps)
<cyphermox> sure, that shouldn't take too long
<pitti> cyphermox: I checked local install, component-mismatches, and oneiric_probs, it's nowhere
<pitti> usually this kind of thing appears due to universe deps etc.
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> building a pbuilder chroot with just main now
<seb128> if you have on no need to build a new one
<seb128> usually pbuilder login, update the sources.list and try to install the build-dep works
<cyphermox> well, I no longer carry pbuilder chroots, now I use sbuild
<seb128> ok
<cyphermox> guess I could do just the same there too
<pitti> I only use dchroots these days, too
<pitti> but I don't have an oneiric one, that's why I asked if someone has an oneiric pbuilder
<cyphermox> huh. hold on a sec
<cyphermox> my sbuild build yesterday should say whether something was taken from universe
<cyphermox> eg. Get: X http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/universe
<cyphermox> but sadly, there isn't one.
<seb128> cyphermox, pitti: seems to work in a pbuilder for me
<seb128> doesn't really make sense
<Laney> rodrigo_: I noticed on tomboy that it asked me to press "Save" when linking to my U1 account, but the save button remained insensitive and when I reopened the preferences I was told it was linked successfully. Perhaps that's no longer needed — could you check?
<Laney> 1.7.4-1ubuntu1
<cyphermox> seb128: pitti: might be an issue in texlive-binaries:
<seb128> cyphermox, how so?
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673789
<pitti> texlive-bin was just uploaded 3 hours ago
<pitti> ah, it might not have been published then
<pitti> armel is being published
<pitti> the rest is in
 * pitti tries another rebuild
<pitti> given back, let's see
<cyphermox> pitti: texlive-binaries Breaks: texlive-base (<< 2009-12) which hasn't made it yet
<seb128> I'm wondering if we need those docbook-utils build-depends?
<seb128> I've been building things for a while without it and I didn't notice issues
<seb128> like I drop the control line usually since it started bringing and hundred mb of latex
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, so I'll sync texlive-base
<seb128> which I refuse to install and keep downloading for nothing
<cyphermox> ok, trying to build without it
<cyphermox> maybe this is a dumb question, but is there a tool that facilitates comparing what makes it in two different bu
<cyphermox> *binary packages
<cyphermox> I usually diff and vgrep but it's painful
<pitti> cyphermox: debdiff
<pitti> cyphermox: it's very handy, shows you the added/removed files, and wdiff of the control section
<cyphermox> oh debdiff directly against the .deb?
<cyphermox> I fail :)
<pitti> two debs
<cyphermox> right
<pitti> seb128: FYI, ~/apport is lp:apport now, I just merged the branch into trunk
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<cyphermox> hrm, who wants an update of NM to 0.9.0? :)
<pitti> cyphermox: sounds a lot better to me than 0.8.9997+git.20110721t045648.36db194!
<pitti> cyphermox: FYI, I synced texlive-base, once it's published I'll re-try the gmime build again
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> yeah, pitti, it's partly why I want to push it... I'll file a FFE bug now unless you tell me that's not really needed
<pitti> cyphermox: depends on the delta
<pitti> if it's just bug fixes, no FFE needed (by definition)
<pitti> if it has new features/UI/changes API/ABI/D-BUS API/behaviour, it will
<cyphermox> nah, looks like bugfix to me (and if not I already had the change from a cherry-picked patch)
<pitti> there's not too much room between 0.8.999+something and 0.9.0 anyway :)
<cyphermox> indeed
<pitti> but still worth checking the changelog
<pitti> API/ABI breaks are rather inconvenient this close to the beta
<cyphermox> the only issue is with the libnl3 stuff which complicates things, but it's already largely in
<cyphermox> I'll upload the 0.9.0 release of nm-applet too, there's practically no change and this will reduce the version number to something sane
<cyphermox> then before I make a new upload in P for NM, we'll rethink the numbering to something shorter ;)
<pitti> cyphermox: version+git<date> is usually sufficient
<pitti> but <date>.<commitid> is ok as well
<pitti> two commit IDs seem a little exaggerated, and also it's not quite clear what they mean
<cyphermox> it's not two
<cyphermox> it's date<t>time
<pitti> how is "045648" a time?
<cyphermox> I was thinking about dropping this altogether and keeping just the commit
<pitti> but if you include a time, then a commit ID seems redundant
<pitti> cyphermox: but commit IDs in git aren't monotonous
<cyphermox> 045648 as opposed to 165648 ;)
<cyphermox> oh, right
 * Laney uses date.rX.commit where X is a sequence starting from 1
<cyphermox> well, anyway just the dane
<cyphermox> *date
<pitti> just like anything else in git, it wasn't designed for humans :)
<dobey> pitti, mvo: hey guys. either of you know how to override a GtkWidget method in Python with GIR API? i can't find any docs/examplse on it :(
<pitti> dobey: I don't know either, I'm afraid, I never tried; #introspection on irc.gnome.org might help
<cyphermox> Laney: guess I otherwise could use the bzr commits from the mirrored branch for nm, although that seems wrong, even if it would give something like just ver+bzr29348
<pitti> cyphermox: at least they are monotonous, but I think date+commit ID usually works fine
<cyphermox> aye
<pitti> one seldomly does more than one upload a day
<cyphermox> pitti: you haven't touched NM have you? ;)
<pitti> and if you do, and the new commit ID happens to be smaller, <date>.1+commitid :)
<cyphermox> oh, right, *upload*
<pitti> cyphermox: I actually did, but I don't usually upload new snapshots three times a day
<cyphermox> :)
<cjwatson> cyphermox: there are still a lot of evolution reverse-deps on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html - do you need help?
<seb128> mvo, does apturl need to recommends libgtk2-perl?
<cjwatson> I did a few easy ones
<mvo> seb128: its for debconf gtk
<cjwatson> sflphone uses libedataserverui and doesn't look easy to port
<cyphermox> cjwatson: actually, there are two which bothered me a bit
<seb128> mvo, hum ok, any plan to move away from that for next cycle?
<cyphermox> tracker and mail-notification, but it's also due to other things like gtk2/gtk3 IIRC
<cjwatson> seb128: in favour of what?
<seb128> mvo, I'm trying to make sure we are on track to kick gtk2 out of the CD for the lts
<cjwatson> oh, GTK 3 you mean
<seb128> cjwatson, a gtk3 solution?
<cjwatson> I thought this was more anti-perl religion :)
<cyphermox> hmm.. perl.
<seb128> well, I'm fine with perl as long as I don't have to fix bugs in perl code :p
<cjwatson> so, uh, what's happening with perl gir support then?
<dobey> perl is nice, if you use it for sane things
<pitti> (well, it's actually pretty much the last package which holds big chunks of perl libs on the CD, too)
<seb128> cjwatson, that's a good question, I need to check
<cjwatson> pitti: I'm aware of that
<dobey> writing gtk+ apps in perl isn't sane though :)
<cjwatson> oh give it a rest :P
<cjwatson> cdebconf is making some progress again
<pitti> but fortunately for oneiric the CD size matter is pretty much done, at least for desktop
<pitti> I still need to figure out what happened to the alternates
<cjwatson> I don't know if it will be ready for P though; I wouldn't like to bet on it
<seb128> cjwatson, is that likely to be something you will have time for in the next cycle? (cdebconf)
<seb128> cjwatson, well assuming it's not a risky change for a lts
<seb128> ok
<seb128> you just replied to that :p
<cjwatson> it's not unrisky
<cjwatson> also, next cycle will be tricky for me with a baby on the way; I'm likely to have to cut back
<seb128> right
<cjwatson> fortunately I'm not the one working on cdebconf in Debian at the moment :)
<seb128> I've a feeling we will not get gtk2 out of the CD next cycle anyway
<seb128> would it only be due to firefox and libreoffice
<cjwatson> a debconf gtk3 frontend is probably more realistic, provided that the bindings are in place
<mvo> seb128: I guess its just a matter of porting the debconf perl frontend
<pitti> seb128: if we can get rid of at least gtk2-webkit, that'd already help a lot
<mvo> seb128: eh, debconf gtk3
<seb128> pitti, that's basically up to u1
<cjwatson> and I suspect that gtk3 perl bindings would be a lot smaller than libgtk2-perl
<cjwatson> at least they ought to be if done right
<seb128> cjwatson, I assume so if they use introspection
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> cjwatson, mvo: thanks
<cjwatson> I think they do
<cjwatson> cyphermox: I was wondering if it might be practical to reintroduce a gtk2 libedataserverui for a while
<cjwatson> otherwise we have to do gtk2->3 ports in order to fix nbs ...
<seb128> cjwatson, or drop those sources
<pitti> oh, speaking of reintroducing, we need to reintroduce the ealier gnome-menus
<seb128> I would be favor of dropping outdated code for libpanel-applet and e-d-s
<pitti> lots of rdepends on NBS, and if for nothign else we'll need it for s-c
<seb128> cjwatson, the panel applets are in the same situation
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> dropping or not is up to you guys but it needs to be cleared up either way ...
<seb128> well a difference is that for the panel we can't add back an old source
<seb128> it would work for e-d-s
<seb128> in fact debian did that
<mvo> pitti: there is a freeze exception for the gtk3 version pending, that would elliminate the need for s-c
<cyphermox> some other things indeed fail because of panel bits
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw do you still plan to work on the lock screen gnome-shell looking issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, mdeslaur already has a fix for that. do we want the gnome-shell look when not in unity though?
<chrisccoulson> as his patch reverts the new style unconditionally
<seb128> it would be better yes
<seb128> did you have a patch doing it in a conditional way?
<seb128> njpatel, what's the recommend way to test for a software if it's in an unity session?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i had one to hide the panel
<chrisccoulson> but mdeslaur has also reverted the dialog changes, to add the user name back to it
<chrisccoulson> which we would also want
<njpatel> seb128, check com.canonical.Unity exists or not
<njpatel> seb128, also XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<chrisccoulson> oh, i just looked at GDMSESSION ;)
<njpatel> gives Unity now
<njpatel> which is nice
<seb128> we should have a boilerplate C function on a wiki or something that you can copy
<mterry> seb128, btw, ecryptfs & lightdm still seem to hate each other when autologin is in play
<pitti> mterry: ecryptfs and autologin?
<pitti> how does that work?
<seb128> mterry, how can you autologin on ecryptfs?
<pitti> if autologin works with ecryptfs, we're doing something wrong
<mterry> Well, right now the UI lets you do it, then you get .ICE errors and such
<mterry> How did GDM handle it in the past?
<pitti> mterry: ah, we need to port our old gdmsetup fix for that to the account settings?
<seb128> it should probably not let you do it
<seb128> mterry, it shouldn't let you turn autologin on for ecryptfs account
<pitti> mterry: gdmsetup checked if the selected user had an ecryptfs and if so, disabled the autologin option for him
<mterry> I see
<seb128> bug #284443
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 284443 in gdm "gdmsetup: Don't offer autologin for ecryptfs users" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284443
<mterry> hah, delightfully low bug number
<seb128> mterry, see 42_no_ecryptfs_autologin.patch in the gdm patches
<seb128> mterry, if you have interest in ecryptfs btw, bug #284443
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 284443 in gdm "gdmsetup: Don't offer autologin for ecryptfs users" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284443
<seb128> ups bug #816669
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 816669 in gnome-control-center "encrypted-home support in new user dialog" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816669
<seb128> it's something we didn't come to do which is a regression compared to natty
<kirkland> autologin + ecryptfs should never work;  the "security" there would be a total farce
<kirkland> any progress on the lightdm + ecryptfs login bug?  the one where lightdm is creating some files before $HOME is mounted?
<seb128> kirkland, that one got fixed a week ago
<kirkland> seb128: hmm, let me reboot and try then
<seb128> kirkland, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/revision/1060
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: just to be clear, you're not expecting me to do anything with gnome-screensaver, right?
<seb128> mdeslaur, upload your fixes? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, oh, yeah, i forgot - you've got your hands full with nspluginwrapper!
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<mdeslaur> seb128: as chrisccoulson said, my patches unconditionally revert the gnome-shell look. If you're ok with that, I'll upload it. If not, chrisccoulson needs to fix it.
<chrisccoulson> heh
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: hehe
<rodrigo_> BigWhale, hey
<seb128> I would say "get that in for ui freeze, we can fix the conditional behaviour later"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mdeslaur: ^
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, I'll upload it in a few minutes then
<rodrigo_> BigWhale, diod you see/test the fix for the introspection problem you were having?
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, makes sense
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i need to get the new thunderbird theme in before UI freeze anyway ;)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Hi Rodrigo, I downloaded the latest git source yesterday, and have written a pure Ubuntu patch that applies to it.
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<seb128> GunnarHj, do you know about language-selector not letting install input methods in Oneiric?
<seb128> GunnarHj, like if you select chinese (or any other language) in the installation list, you can only select the translation checkbox
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hello Sebastien.
<seb128> the input ones are never active
<GunnarHj> seb128: No, I had no idea. Is there a bug report about it?
<seb128> GunnarHj, not that I know, I just noticed it in testing, I wanted to see if somebody else can confirm before reporting or if that's a known issue
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'll look at it later today.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks!
<seb128> GunnarHj, do you want a bug about it?
<GunnarHj> seb128: No, that can wait for now.
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, cool, I'll upload it with the next upstream release we upload in ubuntu
<GunnarHj> seb128: Btw, did you look at bug 770091?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770091 in ubiquity "Unsolicited attempt to import files and settings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770091
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, I will try to have a look today, thanks for the reminder
<GunnarHj> seb128: Tnx.
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: You said in about two weeks, didn't you?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: I ask, because I'd like the functionality to be in place in Beta 1. Thinking of preparing a patch for the current orig that is as similar as possible, and that can be upload right away.
<pitti> is that only me, or does compiz take a constant 30% CPU for other people, too?
<pitti> seb128: ^ seems the new compiz did not get only better :(
<seb128> pitti, chrisccoulson had the issue before
<seb128> dbarth, njpatel: ^
<dobey> mvo: are you aware that aptdaemon.gtk3widgets doesn't actually work with gtk3 on natty? :)
<seb128> it's around 21% for me and used almost 1 hour or cpu time since this morning
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, in 2 weeks, yes
<pitti> dobey: on natty it uses GTK2
<chrisccoulson> seb128, pitti - yeah, it's still doing it here
<pitti> dobey: yeah, it shuold have been called gtk-gi-widgets or so
<chrisccoulson> my laptop feels like it's melting
<dobey> pitti: well, even if you have the gir for gtk3 installed, it totally breaks :(
<njpatel> pitti, open your dash, is the spinner spinning?
<dobey> pitti: because Vte requires 2.0, and it loads 3.0 before Vte gets loaded
<dobey> so fun times
<dbarth> seb128, pitti: noted
<njpatel> pitti, (on any of the lenses)
<seb128> njpatel, it's spinning for me
<seb128> on the application lens
<njpatel> yeah, it's fixed in trunk, will be part of the next update
<njpatel> sorry, that was my bad
<mvo> dobey: I wasn't aware of this, but i'm not that suprised, like pitti said, we use gtk2 there by default
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok. Then I'll try to make that patch. Are you able to fix it so that the Language Support launcher is shown on the cc window?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, what do you mean?
<dobey> mvo: right. just making my life difficult at the moment :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, patching css is not fun :/
<rodrigo_> dobey, btw, when you uploaded couchdb-glib, you didn't update the lp:~ubuntu-desktop/couchdb-glib/ubuntu branch
<rodrigo_> dobey, I've done it, but remember to do so next time, please
<dobey> rodrigo_: i don't have write permissions to that. and i wasn't aware i should have proposed it to merge into there
<dobey> sorry
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes, I know, that's why I tell you :)
<rodrigo_> no problem, just so that you know
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Currently the Region and Language launcher is shown also in Ubuntu, but language-selector is going to be used in Oneiric, right?
<dobey> rodrigo_: what a pain :(
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, if we can't get all the stuff in the upstream one, yes
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, but there's still work going on upstream
<rodrigo_> dobey, best thing is to just propose a branch against lp:~ubuntu-desktop/couchdb-glib/ubuntu and let the person (me) who does the review do the full sponsoring (merging, uploading)
<dobey> rodrigo_: that would be easy if said person weren't on holiday i guess :)
<rodrigo_> dobey, then seb128 ort any other ubuntu-desktop member can do it :)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: The impression I had is that quite some work remains to be done. Such as maintaining LANGUAGE, input method setting, installing langpacks...
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, maintaining LANGUAGE?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, input method setting is available in the layouts tab, not sure though if that covers all the cases
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Yes. Have a look at the language-selector UI about LANGUAGE.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, and installing langpacks, yes that's hard to do cross-distro, so I was thinking on just patching g-c-c to have a button
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, looked at it, still not sure what you mean
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ubuntu does not only set a locale, but also the priority list in LANGUAGE.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, and what is that priority used for?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Fallback when translations are not complete.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, and where does it store that setting?
<pitti> njpatel: hm, I restarted (broke some other stuff, I had to), it's gone now
<pitti> mvo, dobey: in oneiric it actually does use GTK3, FTR
<dobey> pitti: yeah, in oneiric it's not a problem because vte is using gtk3
<njpatel> pitti, yeah, most likely it will come back if you search for something in the dash
<njpatel> it's fixed in trunk
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: It's stored in ~/.profile.
<pitti> njpatel: confirmed
<pitti> njpatel: cheers
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, hmm, how is it stored? the env vars there can just have 1 locale, not a list of
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: LANGUAGE is different. A value can consist of "de:es_ES:en"
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ah
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, hmm, does it work, it doesn't seem to store there anything other than the language I select
<rodrigo_> ?
<rodrigo_> ah, now it works
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: With my suggested patch it would have done.
<mvo> dobey: I think its best to use the gtk2 on natty and smaller and gtk3 on oneiric, that is what update-manager is doing too (but of course u-m only needs to support a single version for your its slightly more complicated as you will have the same code running on multiple versions, right?)
<dobey> mvo: yes, i am just trying to support both and it is very difficult, because upstream doesn't want to support gi for gtk2 it seems :(
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, hmm, I'm thinking we could just add the .desktop magic so that language-selector is shown in unity and the upstream region panel in gnome
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, at least until we have all features in the upstream one, but for this LANGUAGE thing we're going to need some design, so too late for 3.2
<cyphermox> seb128: totem> what was about the gir for totem? we already have a gir binary for it, so I'm not sure if things really need to be moved around for this
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: I feel there are quite some issues we ought to discuss further, and time is running out for Oneiric. I think that the right thing to do now is to keep language-selector in Oneiric.
<mvo> dobey: yeah, I ran in a lot of issues with static vs dynamic bindings and that you can't mix them at all
<seb128> cyphermox, the typelib is in the gir binary, the .gir is in totem and should be moved to libtotem-dev (with the corresponding replaces)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Sure, that .desktop magic sounds great; I just don't know how it works. :)
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I think the only not doable thing is the LABGUAGE thing
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok, I'll patch g-c-c and language-selector
<dobey> mvo: i'm not even mixing bindings in this code. it's just that differences between gtk3/gtk2 APIs is pain, and some things aren't in the GI :(
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<seb128> mvo, hey, could you update libsigc++ to 2.2.10? asking you because you did the previous update and the new version is needed for the glib cpp binding to build, they are ftbfsing with the current version
<mvo> dobey: right :( yeah, I feel the pain, what I wanted to say is I guess that the whole transition is really bumpy
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Maybe LANGUAGE is the trickiest one. I'm not sure that ~/.profile is the best storing place going forward either; that's one thing I'd like to talk about.
<mvo> seb128: I can have a look, I assume there is no debian version yet?
<seb128> mvo, no there isn't
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<dobey> mvo: bumpy is an understatement. feels like falling down the side of a jagged cliff :(
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Great if you patch g-c-c with the l-s launcher.
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: you had a patch for the gss that was conditional with getenv? can I see it? (I may fix this right)
<mvo> dobey: well put, I had this feeling a couple of times when reading the gir xml to figure out how to call something
<seb128> pitti, could you nudge https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1909467/+listing-archive-extra please? danke
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<rodrigo_> hi seb128 :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, how are design tweaks going? did you have time to work on those?
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, had a look on Friday, but then forgot, sorry
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> rodrigo_, well at least the theme selection ui?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ui freeze is tomorrow :-(
<rodrigo_> seb128, will have a look now after I buiuld this package
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, theme selection ui should be just a couple hours work, so will try to write a patch for that
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's the one we should try to land fore tomorrow evening if we can
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> pitti, will you still be around in 15 minutes? ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I will need an unity build nudge once that nux build is done
<seb128> pitti, if not don't worry I will find another buildd admin
<rodrigo_> good night pitti, and, for when you're back -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/language-selector/show-in-new-g-c-c/+merge/72737
<rodrigo_> seb128, now I remember why I stopped looking at this, since I sent a mail to john lea about the ugliness of the theme selector in the background panel
<rodrigo_> seb128, and about adding other options, like fonts, etc
<rodrigo_> seb128, will try to ping him now
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, well it seems like for this cycle we will not do a lot over that small tweak
<seb128> we can discuss it doing it better next cycle
<seb128> but yeah, feel free to discuss with him
<rodrigo_> I think we could just mimic the gnome-tweak-tool 'interface' settings UI
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw do you know if the color thing in g-c-c should show in the ui somewhere?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, there should be a 'color' panel, don't you get that?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ignore me, I got the g-s-d update but not g-c-c yet
 * rodrigo_ ignores and bands seb128
<seb128> lol
<rodrigo_> s/bands/bans :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, it failed to build
<seb128> stop ignoring me!
 * rodrigo_ whistles
<seb128> lacks a build-depends on libnotify-dev
<seb128> No package 'libnotify' found
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/77951896/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.gnome-control-center_1%3A3.1.5-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> hmm, no package libnotify?
<seb128> rodrigo_, you needs to build-depends on libnotify-dev I guess?
 * rodrigo_ looks
<rodrigo_> I thought it already was
<rodrigo_> it doesn't indeed
<mpt> seb128, hi, you suggested that I turn accessibility off, but I don't see how to do that in Gnome 3
 * rodrigo_ fixes
<mpt> Everything's off in the "Universal Access" settings
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=7962a25ecfa01b93087dd95c6e128381aeb8f2db
<seb128> rodrigo_, that was added between 3.1.4 and 3.1.5
<seb128> I guess you overlooked it while doing the update
<rodrigo_> yeah
<dbarth> pitti: sorry again, can you bump the score of https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/compiz-testing/+builds?build_state=pending
<rodrigo_> seb128, uploading a fix in a minute
<seb128> mpt, dconf-editor org.gnome.desktop.interface toolkit-accessibility
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<seb128> dbarth, I think he's off, try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<dbarth> seb128: oh, who in particular as htose special powers?
<seb128> dbarth, doko
<mpt> thanks seb128 :-)
<seb128> mpt, I'm not sure if we have an ui for it, doesn't seem so :-(
<mpt> seb128, well in theory we shouldn't need one
<seb128> right
<mvo> seb128: libsigc++ uploaded
<seb128> mvo, thanks \o/
<chrisccoulson> mercurial patch queues are really neat
<mvo> is it just me or is the gtk3 spinner in pygi broken? http://paste.ubuntu.com/673933/ does not spin for me even though a debug print tells me that the active property is true
<seb128> mvo, it works here
<seb128> your example spins
<mvo> seb128: hm, on my other box it does too
<seb128> mvo, do you run the ppa pygobject on the broken box?
<mvo> seb128: I wonder if its pygi 2.90 ? that is the only difference between the two machines I can think of. or are you using 2.90 as well?
<seb128> mvo, no, that box I'm on is stock oneiric
<seb128> let me try on my ppa box
<seb128> mvo, no, it works on my ppa box as well
<mvo> odd
<mvo> but *shrug* if it works for the rest of the world …
<nigelb> rickspencer3: Hey, around? Got time for a PM?
<rickspencer3> nigelb, sure, I always have time
<rickspencer3> 'sup?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Can you possibly sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/language-selector/type-error/+merge/72755 ? Seems to be a critical thing, judging from incoming bug reports...
<seb128> GunnarHj, can do, it's not a real issue it seems but apport makes those noisy
<seb128> i.e it will trigger each time somebody run into it and the clicks,bug reports add
<GunnarHj> seb128: But doesn't it cause crashes?
<seb128> GunnarHj, well I've not checked the code, often in python you get an exception but you program can keep running
<seb128> well anyway let's get the fix in
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks!
<seb128> thank you for working on it!
<dobey> pitti: are you still here?
<mdeslaur> seb128, chrisccoulson: just uploaded gnome-screensaver that changes appearance conditionally on Unity
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, thanks
<chrisccoulson> wooh, i've just added a nearly 300kB distro patch to thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> that's crazy ;)
<chrisccoulson> most of that is svg icons though
<ogra_> hmm, why do i have window frames in maximited windows
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, because compiz loves you
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, 2d :)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, it's still a compiz bug
<ogra_> seems the default for the gconf key changed
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<ogra_> odd
<ricotz> mterry, hello
<ricotz> mterry, could you take a look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/clutter/ -- http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/clutter/clutter-1.0_1.7.10-1~ubuntu2_source.changes
<mterry> ricotz, small detail, but shouldn't the version be -2~ubuntu1?
<ricotz> mterry, i know, clutter isnt uploaded yet, so perhaps it will still get -1 as next version, just wanted to make it syncable in any case
<mterry> ricotz, k, let me sponsor here
<ricotz> mterry, thanks, i hope the symbols will match now
<ricotz> i cant testbuild it :\
<ricotz> mterry, use the changes file or rebuild with -v1.7.10-1
<mterry> ricotz, can't testbuild?  you mean on armel?
<ricotz> yes, on armel
<mterry> ricotz, the patch for SONAMEs seems a lot simpler than the patch in the bug it points to.  This has been tested?  (by Ricardo?)
 * mterry also doesn't have an armel machine
<ricotz> mterry, i dropped this patch and readded it again :(
<ricotz> so it was there before
<mterry> k
<mterry> ricotz, pushed.  and thanks for the reminder about the .changes; I do tend to forget about that
<ricotz> mterry, thanks :)
<mterry> Is anyone here familiar with trapping TERM signals?
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for the gnome-screensaver work
<mdeslaur> seb128: np
<tkamppeter> RAOF, hi
<seb128> tkamppeter, it's like 6am for him, he's probably sleeping
<seb128> mterry, did you screw your cowboy upload? ;-)
<seb128> (it's not showing up on the changes list)
<mterry> seb128, it wouldn't be a cowboy upload if I didn't screw it up.  I got the accept email
<seb128> ;-)
<tkamppeter> Sweetshark, hi
<mterry> seb128, I think oneiric-changes is just being crazy.  Launchpad shows it as uploaded
<seb128> mterry, right, I see, you broked oneiric-changes and don't want to admit it!
<mterry> seb128, heh
<seb128> -d
<seb128> mterry, but yeah, it's showing on launchpad so seems all good ;-)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks for the totem update!
<seb128> kenvandine, what happened the gnome-contacts mir bug? ;-)
<seb128> mterry, btw do you feel like you have enough things you can pick on to keep busy or are you looking for bug lists, or things that need to get done?
<kenvandine> sorry... forgot :)
 * kenvandine is racing for UIF 
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, the beta freeze is tomorrow, do you think you could write it today?
<kenvandine> yeah
<mterry> seb128, at this point, I'm just picking up lightdm/deja-dup stuff that I know I can fix, then looking at the QA report for extra stuff
<kenvandine> i will
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<mterry> seb128, did that lightdm live cd issue get fixed?
<seb128> mterry, not that I know of no
<seb128> mterry, oh, your upload is showing up on the list now ;-)
<mterry> seb128, that seems like a beta blocker...  I'll look a bit
<seb128> mterry, ok, yeah the qa page "oneiric" category is probably a good list of "need to be fixed" bugs
<seb128> mterry, indeed, thanks
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Still there?
<kenvandine> seb128, gnome-contacts MIR bug 833383
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 833383 in gnome-contacts "[MIR] gnome-contacts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833383
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: I had a look at that greyed out options in l-s that you mentioned before. I have no idea on when or why it happened. Think it's more a pitti thing to look into.
<seb128> GunnarHj, ok
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks for having a look anyway, you can confirm the bug then?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Indeed I can.
<seb128> ok, great
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, thanks gnome-settings-daemon for re-arranging my displays whilst I was away :/
<GunnarHj> seb128: Btw, I can add that I installed an older version (0.37), and the problem is present there as well.
<seb128> GunnarHj, ok
<seb128> kenvandine, I've assigned you bug #829436
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829436 in geoclue "geoclue version 0.12.0-1ubuntu9 failed to build in oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829436
<seb128> trying to dispatch a bit ftbfs bugs
<kenvandine> good times :)
<seb128> kenvandine, it's to test but I think http://cgit.freedesktop.org/geoclue/commit/?id=90669619d1d621080ef00dcb8db1c3d206ee0bfe might be enough to fix the issue
<seb128> dunno who decided to fail builds on unused variables
<kenvandine> seb128, looks like it
<seb128> seems like a stupid thing to break builds on
<kenvandine> yeah... kind of painful
<kenvandine> bamf is out of control on those
<seb128> like ok it's non optimal but it's not likely to create bugs
<kenvandine> very unlikely
<cyphermox> seb128: re ftbs, I'm going to look at n-m-pptp, and was already working on trying to fix indicator-network so that it at least builds and pretends to work
<kenvandine> and nobody wants to fix 100 or so of those errors in bamf
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> I'll pick at others once done :)
<seb128> bug #833172
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 833172 in xapian-core "[FFE] CJK support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833172
<seb128> is somebody who is not over his work day wanting to look at that and get it uploaded before his end of day?
<seb128> it's the cjk patch for xapian from dx
<seb128> it's a backport of 2 upstream commits to their svn which will be in the next stable update and got a ffe
<seb128> so it's basically "checking that it applies, build, and that unity and i.e synaptic still work"
<cyphermox> fun
<cyphermox> unity as in the app list of installable apps?
<seb128> didrocks put an earlier version in the ubuntu-desktop ppa and dx and oem has been testing those patches
<seb128> so they should be ok
<seb128> cyphermox, yes, like open the application lens, type a name and check that it still list things
<cyphermox> hm, I wonder if this fixes my entering deadkeys in the search
<seb128> njpatel is working on the unity side
<cyphermox> ok. I need to run now (lift is here) but I can upload in an hour or so if nobody does it before
<seb128> cyphermox, it's likely not going to be in your upload set
<seb128> but if you can do an update ask RAOF or whoever is on work shift to sponsor it if you can
<seb128> otherwise we will pick it up tomorrow morning european time
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> alright
<seb128> 'night
<RAOF> Morning cyphermox :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, wow. it's nice when people announce API breaks, so I can fix my extension before it actually happens - http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.platform/browse_thread/thread/13d0295f867d845a#
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> it's not often that happens
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> i think it isnt really usefull doing merge proposes against full-source branches without adding some debdiff to make a review simpler
<ricotz> i mean a diff of debian/* only
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, I'll add a debian/ diff
<jbicha> that makes sense as the other stuff isn't useful
<ricotz> exactly ;)
<ricotz> jbicha, try to clean up the build-deps like dropping the gir1.2-* build-deps which are pulled by their -dev package
<jbicha> hmm, actually there isn't a place to upload files in the merge proposal, I could just paste it in or pastebin it
<ricotz> and add gir1.2-soup-2.4 to gnome-shell deps
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, or put a diff in your people space and link to it
<ricotz> jbicha, and of course a merge with conflicts isnt good either
<ricotz> 23568 lines (+7833/-6327) 95 files modified (has conflicts)
<ricotz> Text conflict in debian/changelog
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, I'll work on cleaning this up
<ricotz> jbicha, while there is no real branch for gnome-shell, you probably want to use a bug adding a package files and a debian-only-diff to it
<cyphermox> Morning RAOF
<jbicha> ricotz: what do you mean by adding a package files?
<jbicha> I should just open a new bug requesting the new gnome-shell version, right?
<ricotz> jbicha, i mean *.dsc diff.gz and tarball
<ricotz> jbicha, yes, and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<ricotz> jbicha, maybe the best to ping bigon before he uploads it first :P
<jbicha> ricotz: well if I do a merge proposal I don't need the *.dsc, diff.gz or tarball, just the debian/ diff, right?
<jbicha> ricotz: do you mean bigon's uploading to Debian or to Ubuntu?
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, probably, the tarball can be downloaded easily while sponsoring
<ricotz> to ubuntu like he did with mutter
<ricotz> jbicha, bye
<chrisccoulson> w00t, new thunderbird theme coming now!
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: awesome!
<jasoncwarner_> tell me when I should push enter on my keyboard to get it ;)
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, i'm just uploading it now
<chrisccoulson> the patches to implement it are absolutely huge
 * jasoncwarner_ notes that chrisccoulson should make internets faster so I can get it now...hate waiting
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> it takes 2 hours to build as well ;)
 * jasoncwarner_ notes that...and keeps hitting enter anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson> i definitely need a faster internet connection
<chrisccoulson> 2/3 uploaded now ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-25
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, it's built on amd64 btw
<chrisccoulson> i've just had to do another upload though - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/7.0~b1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<chrisccoulson> i noticed some broken icons ;)
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: :)
<jasoncwarner_> I'm on i386 on this machine
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's still building anyway
<chrisccoulson> that one takes longer because it has to build all the translations too
<chrisccoulson> i need to figure out how to make the toolbar draggable now
<chrisccoulson> it's kinda weird having the toolbar colour match the window border, but not being able to drag the window with it
<cyphermox> quality technology. we can make marvelous things and (relatively) bug-free programs, but water distribution stations in cities still end up bringing up E-coli, boil-your-water warnings. :'(
<broder> cyphermox: it's just different kinds of bugs :-P
<charlie-tca> yes, isn't technology great?
<cyphermox> broder: please mark life-threatening bugs "Critical" :D
<cyphermox> RAOF: still around?
<cyphermox> finishing up another xapian-core build test with the CJK patch, but it's already running on my system, and doesn't seem to be causing any issues. I'll send a merge request in a minute
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, is there an a11y indicator?
<charlie-tca> TheMuso: do you have time to take a look at bug 829370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829370 in at-spi2-core "at-spi-bus-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in XFlush()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829370
<RAOF> cyphermox: Back from lunch now; what's up?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dobey: I am now
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: still now i386 thunderbird theme ;) ... taking a long time to build!
 * pitti is off for an hour for running
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: getting new thunderbird and theme now...I'll let you know later today!
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: tbird disabled toolbar btns aren't really distinguisable from active ones
<tkamppeter> lightdm does not start for me any more. Anyone knows how to get it working again?
<jbicha> replace it with gdm... ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> tkamppeter ...what is the issue? I'm sure robert_ancell would be willing to take a look
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, what happens is that lightdm tries to start repeatedly showing by the screen getting shortly white and returning to the text screen.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Hi Robert, how about fixing that MP today? :)
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/lightdm/langfix-oneiric/+merge/70969
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, no errors in /var/log/xorg.0.log nor segfaults in /var/log/syslog.
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, ^^
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, what does /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log say?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, so, what sets these variables incorrectly?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: It's accountsservice that writes to ~/.profile. But they are not set incorrectly; the purpose with the proposed code is to avoid a side effect with setting LC_MESSAGES etc. explicitly.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: There is no obvious package for it IMO. What speaks for lightdm is that, after all, it's lightdm that actually populates the env. variables by sourcing ~/.profile.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, so I'm still confused.  If a user sets LC_MESSAGES to LANG this causes a problem?
<robert_ancell> And we want to catch if this is done inside a user script and undo it?  So it applies to all login systems (lightdm, gdm, getty)?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: No, the problem that showed up is that if e.g. LC_MESSAGES is explicitly set, and you ssh into another machine without that locale, the environment is messed up. It's a special case, and yes, it applies to all login systems. Hmm... Maybe the latter speaks for moving the code, after all, to a place that is always sourced...
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, yes, so Xsession.d sounds like the right location (although that only works for graphical logins).  x11-common contains a lot of these
<robert_ancell> RAOF, does x11-common sound like the right place for something like this ^^^ ?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, so ssh handles if LANG is set but not LC_MESSAGES?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: It's not entirely clear to me what "this" is?  There's some environment which, if you ssh to a machine on which that environment is unsuitable, is unsuitable?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, given there was a requirement to unset LC_MESSAGES if it equalled LANG for all logins, would the right place be for this script to be in Xsession.d in the x11-common package?
<robert_ancell> There is more questions, which are: "What is breaking in this case, what set the variables like this and should ssh break on this?"
<robert_ancell> I mean "What is breaking in this case, what set the variables like this and should we be correcting for this problem?"
<RAOF> robert_ancell: That sounds like something that may well want to be in x11-common.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell, RAOF: I'm not able to answer all those follow-up questions. Maybe pitti, who was involved in the decision to take this step, is able to add something.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, ok, so it sounds like the merge should be moved to x11-common, but before we do that we need to know if the fix should be done.
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/674350/
<robert_ancell> pitti knows all :)
<pitti> sorry, I didn't follow -- this is about not setting LC_MESSAGES and friends when it's equal to LANG?
<pitti> yes, that would be good to have somewhere
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes.
<pitti> arguably l-s shoudln't write it like that into ~/.profile in the first place
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, unity-greeter crashed, do you have an apport bug?
<pitti> once it does, we'd need to fix all login managers or x11-common or even bash itself (VT logins!) to un-set them any more, which is unpractical
<pitti> GunnarHj: could we change l-s to not write them unless they are not equal to LANG?
<pitti> and if you re-write .profile, clean up the redundant LC_* stuff?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Well, basically you don't know at the time when you write to ~/.profile what value LANG will have at next login. ;-)
<Sweetshark> morning all!
<pitti> GunnarHj: why not? it was removed from gdm, and lightdm doesn't even touch it
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, guten Morgen!
<GunnarHj> pitti: I mean that the user can change LANG after he sets LC_MESSAGES etc. Which shouldn't happen very often, I suppose. ;-)
 * Sweetshark is torturing kakadus still ...
<pitti> GunnarHj: but that's precisely the case which we want to fix here
<pitti> GunnarHj: i. e. if you run a program with e. g. LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8 ..., I actually expect that program to be in French
<pitti> these days I need to set LC_MESSAGES= LC_CTYPE= LANGUAGE= LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
<pitti> and this also causes ssh logins to act up, as on most servers your ~/.profile just sets $LANG
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, that is the problem
<robert_ancell> pitti, GunnarHj, so l-s should only set LC_MESSAGES if the user has explicitly asked for a different one right?
<robert_ancell> i.e. different to LANG
<pitti> yes
<robert_ancell> but currently it sets all four variables?
<pitti> in the past it was necessary to set them all, as gdm changed them dynamically
<robert_ancell> ah, and now that problem no longer exists
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, so, it sounds like the fix should be in l-s - do you agree?
<GunnarHj> pitti, robert_ancell: I suppose that the test against LANG can be done at the time when the user sets a new language, i.e. when ~/.profile is written to.
<pitti> GunnarHj: right; it couldn't in the past, as gdm changed it, but now it should be possible, right?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, yes.  There will be some existing users with the problem, they need to go to the language selector to fix that
<mvo> glatzor: good morning! just fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/833053 talks about restricting the license key stuff to /opt/pkgname, so we should be fine
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 833053 in software-center-agent "license_key_path should not (yet) support per-user location" [Undecided,New]
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell, pitti: I'm beginning to hesitate. If we wouldn't write to ~/.profile (or somewhere else), then if and when the user changes the locale for regional formats, the language is changed as well unsolicitedly.
<pitti> GunnarHj: but in that case we actually should write LANGUAGE/LC_MESSAGES/LC_CTYPE into ~/.profile
<Sweetshark> pitti: I forgot that one, we still need a MIR for lo-menubar for now as I add it as a recommend to the libreoffice metapackage.
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, jasoncwarner_ already asked about that
<pitti> Sweetshark: shouldn't that also be in the default install?
<rodrigo_> morning
<GunnarHj> pitti: That's what we are doing currently.
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, then everything seems to be okay?
<pitti> indeed, it just sets $LANG in my ~/.profile now
<GunnarHj> pitti: Going forward, I can think of a solution where this is completely handled at one place, probably accountsservice.
<Sweetshark> pitti: as of now, lets just use the existenting lo-menubar package, while I am already building it along with the libreoffice source package I dont package it there yet.
<pitti> GunnarHj: I thought accountsservice already writes ~/.profile in SetLanguage now?
<pitti> Sweetshark: sounds fine
<pitti> Sweetshark: and from 12.04 on it will be built into libo?
<glatzor> mvo, hm. not really. but you still want to allow a random location under /opt/pkgname?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes it does. But it always do so, irrespective of the value of LANG.
<glatzor> mvo, I would like to see a trusted source for dropping files, e.g. the package control field in the prototype
<pitti> GunnarHj: I thought if you set a different language than regional format, it would write all four? if not, how does that work then?
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, I could still do it post-beta (this is only changing packaging, the code is the same).
<pitti> Sweetshark: that sounds even better then
<GunnarHj> pitti: The problem here, I think, is that ~/.profile is a static file. That's why we currently need to do that test at the login time.
<pitti> Sweetshark: so for beta we pull in lo-menubar, and handle the MIR/FFE for it; and the next upload would then just move it into libo itself
<glatzor> mvo, we don't only have to think about people dropping scripts/exectuable but also configuration files
<pitti> Sweetshark: I guess we'll need another pre-beta upload for the armel FTBFS anyway, so this upload could also add teh Recommends: lo-menubar?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes, of course it works as you just said. But it writes all four always.
<pitti> GunnarHj: I just started l-s and wiggled the language, and just got $LANG; weren't you saying above that this is intended?
<glatzor> mvo, think of /opt/pkgnmae/conf.d/ - especially if the the /opt location/app thing is opened more widely in the future
<Sweetshark> pitti: thats how it looks in my current checkout ;)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes, that scenario does not sound right. Your ~/.profile should be changed each time you change language.
<pitti> Sweetshark: nice; please file the MIR/FFE bugs then
<mvo> glatzor: right, that is fair enough, I will add info on that on the bugreport, I think the packagerecord is the best source indeed
<GunnarHj> pitti: Please note that accountsservice was recently updated with all those scripts, so most people using Oneiric does not have LANGUAGE/LC_MESSAGES/LC_CTYPE/LC_COLLATE set in their ~/.profile files.
<pitti> GunnarHj: I don't understand that -- it just moved from l-s to accountsservice, that shoudln't have any effect on ~/.profile?
<glatzor> mvo, i am currently writting a short comment :)
<mvo> glatzor: \o/
<GunnarHj> pitti: No, but developers don't change their language settings that often. ;-)
<GunnarHj> pitti: But you are right, accountsservice does what l-s (and gdm) did previously.
<pitti> nice, the retracer caught up with everything
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: FYI, I just got the alternates into their size limits
<pitti> they will shrink by another 5 MB or so over the weekend (with the langpack refresh)
<GunnarHj> pitti: This is what I think right now: We put that code that unsets LC_MESSAGES etc. in a directory that is typically sourced by DMs. That should cover most cases - after all, the environment problem isn't exactly a disaster... Then, during the next cycle, we add enough fields to accountsservice to store all the settings there, and drop ~/.profile. Accountsservice will be able to do 'the LANG test' dynamically and serve an
<GunnarHj> y DM with the right info for setting the environment.
<pitti> GunnarHj: I thuoght accountsservice's SetLanguage() call already does that test?
<pitti> it should certainly do
<pitti> ah, I just tried that again
<pitti> so, I had nothing in ~/.profile, then changed region to German/Switzerland and then back to German/Germany
<pitti> then I only had $LANG in my ~/.profile, which is right
<GunnarHj> pitti: SetLanguage does what should be done with respect to storing the info. Now I'm talking about getting the info at login in order to actually populate the variables.
<pitti> then I switched the langauge to En/UK, and back to German, and now I have all four
<pitti> the last case is the bug
<pitti> GunnarHj: storing the info and populating the variables for the session is one and the same no -- ~/.profile
<GunnarHj> pitti: We should be able to do it without ~/.profile, but that's not how we currently do it.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Accountsservice does not have fields for storing both LANGUAGE and the locale name that goes to LC_MESSAGES etc.
<pitti> GunnarHj: I thought accountsservice would store it into ~/.profile now?
<GunnarHj> pitti: But what I mean is that during next circle we should change that.
<asac> is today a good day for upgrading to oneiric?
<seb128> hey
<asac> hello!
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes, now a-s writes to ~/.profile.
<seb128> hey pitti, asac
<asac> hello seb128 !
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> hey asac
<asac> yay pitti !
<pitti> GunnarHj: right, and I think at this time we should check whether or not to write LC_* and LANGUAGE
<pitti> seb128: FYI, retracer has caught up with all bugs now
<seb128> asac, it's not a bad day but it's also the beta freeze and ui freeze day so it's likely to be a bit busy and bumpy
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> seb128: including lucid/maverick/etc.
<seb128> pitti, that was short
<asac> so my thinkpad broke today ... no fan anymore
<asac> and this netbook isnt good in natty ... hoped its better in oneiric
<asac> guess i will just upgrade
<GunnarHj> pitti: I'll get back about this later. IRC has its limitations. ;-)
<seb128> asac, there is no known breakage so you can as well give it a try ;-)
<pitti> no known breakage in oneiric? *cough*
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm, there is already a mir: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lo-menubar/+bug/725250
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 725250 in lo-menubar "[MIR] lo-menubar" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, seems it's blocked by bug 739184 then?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 739184 in lo-menubar "Keyboard shortcuts to menus do not work." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739184
<pitti> Sweetshark: that might very well be fixed with the current version, of course
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, apport did not get triggered
<rodrigo_> so, at what time is the UI freeze?
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, also no segfault in syslog
<pitti> 2100 UTC, AFAIR
<seb128> pitti, define breakage? ;-) I didn't say "no bug" ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok
<robert_ancell> seb128, one quick question, if the unity-greeter branch is debian/ only why does it have all the other files in it?
<seb128> pitti, it's just that today is not especially bad to upgrade
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok cool, plenty of time then :)
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, ok, you'll need to fix apport so it can generate one
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, hum, like?
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/unity-greeter/ubuntu/files
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think I don't understand the question
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, pitti, apport is reporting a lot of crashes for me (and yesterday I passed on 2 crashes, one on Libreoffice.
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, since lightdm catches the segfault does apport miss it?  any way around that?
<pitti> robert_ancell: why does it catch segfaults?
<BigWhale> Are Ubuntu fonts included in Oneiric or I still have to use the private ppa?
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, debcheckout has changed behaviour
<pitti> robert_ancell: if you want to do cleanup when it happens, then you can catch it, clean up, and re-raise it
<pitti> BigWhale: it has been in the default install for several releases already
<BigWhale> rodrigo_, hey... the example for gir ebook that I had now works. But I was extra busy so I just gave it a quick test. :)
<BigWhale> pitti, really? then I have to throw out the ppa :>
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, I am not sure whether lightdm actually segfaulted, as syslog does not report a segfault.
<rodrigo_> BigWhale, cool!
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, Launching process 5248: LIGHTDM_FROM_SERVER_FD=13 DISPLAY=:0 HOME=/var/lib/lightdm GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-WzmCzJ XDG_SESSION_COOKIE=a1517f691661ea5ee1aaf23b4b019b21-1314253506.490179-2123213501 GDMSESSION=unity-greeter LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LIGHTDM_TO_SERVER_FD=16 USERNAME=lightdm GNOME_KEYRING_PID=5246 DESKTOP_SESSION=unity-greeter XAUTHORITY=/var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority USER=lightdm PATH=/usr/
<robert_ancell> lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games SHELL=/bin/false /usr/sbin/unity-greeter
<robert_ancell> Process 5248 terminated with signal 11
<robert_ancell> pitti, only the parent process catches it, but that shouldn't bother apport right?
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, have you set to "ignore this problem" with unity-greeter?
<Sweetshark> pitti: nope, nobody has touched the bzr lo-menubar branch since I merged it in libreofffice and commited the adjustments back: https://code.launchpad.net/~lo-menubar-team/lo-menubar/trunk
<pitti> robert_ancell: as long as any process actually raises a SIGSEGV, apport will see it
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, so it looks like something is wrong on your system
<pitti> checking /var/log/apport migh thelp
<pitti> or /var/crash if it doesn't already have one
<pitti> mvo: I'm a bit puzzled by bug 828759
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828759 in ubuntu-meta "package ubuntu-desktop 1.240 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828759
<pitti> mvo: I have booted a natty desktop, and try a dist-upgrade to oneiric now
<pitti> mvo: when I do apt-get dist-upgrade, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, and keep the old at-spi
<pitti> mvo: but when I do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", it correctly upgrades it, removes the old at-spi, and pulls in the new at-spi2-core
<pitti> TheMuso: ^ FYI
<pitti> mvo: is there a way how I can debug why it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop instead of dropping the old packages?
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm, if we do not MIR lo-menubar, and I package it from the libreoffice-source package, I kinda sneak lo-menubar in main, dont I?
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, but that's not such a big deal if it's upstream now
<pitti> that happens all the time with new usptream stuff
<mvo> pitti: -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true -o Debug::pkgDepCache::AutoInstall=1
<pitti> Sweetshark: but it would still require an FFE, and we wouldn't accept it until this bug gets fixed
<mvo> pitti: the fact that ubuntu-desktop is installed when you ask for it explictely is expected, apt assigns it a very high value in this case, the interessting question is why at-spi is kept, probably a bunch of reverse depends or something like that
<Kaleo> hiya
<pitti> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/674379/
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, ok. I will find absolutely no time for that and at upstream nobody would care. So DX would have to work on it upstream ...
<pitti> Investigating (0) at-spi2-core [ amd64 ] < none -> 2.1.5-0ubuntu1 > ( misc )
<pitti> Broken at-spi2-core:amd64 Depends on libatspi2.0-0 [ amd64 ] < none -> 2.1.5-0ubuntu1 > ( misc ) (>= 2.1.1)
<pitti>   Considering libatspi2.0-0:amd64 2 as a solution to at-spi2-core:amd64 0
<pitti>   Holding Back at-spi2-core:amd64 rather than change libatspi2.0-0:amd64
<pitti> mvo: ^ that could be it?
<Kaleo> the default photo viewer is set to eog; shouldn't it be eog?
<pitti> Sweetshark: ok, let's keep it for next cycle then
<pitti> hey Kaleo
<pitti> Kaleo: eog == eog ?
<Kaleo> pitti: eye of gnome
<Kaleo> :)
<pitti> Kaleo: yes, I know that
<pitti> Kaleo | the default photo viewer is set to eog; shouldn't it be eog?
<Kaleo> sorry, I re-read myself
<pitti> eog == eog
<Kaleo> shotwell
<pitti> yes, it should :)
<pitti> no
<Kaleo> :)
<pitti> shotwell always imports stuff
<pitti> and you don't want to do that for every picture you look at
<pitti> many pngs/jpgs are not even photos
<pitti> TheMuso: do at-spi and at-spi2-core really conflict package/functionality-wise?
<pitti> TheMuso: it seems that conflict is causing bug 828759
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828759 in ubuntu-meta "package ubuntu-desktop 1.240 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828759
<seb128> Kaleo, sorry just saw your ping on ayatana
<seb128> Kaleo, no it shouldn't
<seb128> Kaleo, well the reason is that shotwell only handle a few photo format, not gif, bmp, etc
<seb128> Kaleo, they defined themself as a photo viewer not an image viewer
<seb128> cyphermox, RAOF: did anyone worked on xapian during the european night?
<Sweetshark> pitti: Ok, so for 3.4.2-2ubuntu1 I will: a) have armel fixed b) will _not_ recommend lo-menubar from libreoffice c) but prepare everything for lo-menubar being packed from LO with be just changing one switch ...
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: Morning, you nightworker!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks, a bit tired though
<chrisccoulson> late night ;)
<seb128> tb kept you up late? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<chrisccoulson> getting that theme in ;)
<pitti> TheMuso: I updated bug 828759, would appreciate feedback from you about that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828759 in ubuntu-meta "package ubuntu-desktop 1.240 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828759
<pitti> Sweetshark: sounds good
<seb128> ok, time to start on unity updates
<seb128> is somebody having a sponsoring slot there?
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/oneiric/xapian-core/lp833172/+merge/72821
<Kaleo> seb128, pitti: I see; so do you know any way for the user to define their photo management app
<Kaleo> ?
<seb128> that's the xapian cjk update dx needs for cjk support in unity
<mpt> Anyone know who runs ubot2?
<seb128> Kaleo, no
<Kaleo> seb128: ok, thank you
<seb128> mpt, I think dholbach knows
<seb128> when the bot went to miss he told me who to ping
<seb128> but I don't remember who that was now
<mpt> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<mvo> pitti: its line 404 (how fitting!) - Considering libatspi1.0-0:amd64 10 as a solution to libatspi2.0-0:amd64 2 - so libatspi1.0-0 has a score of 10 and libatspi2.0-0 of just 2 so apt things that the former is more important
<mvo> pitti: probably due to reverse depends or something like this, I can check that in detail, but that raises the question, do they need to conflicts at all? aren't both libraries?
<seb128> mvo, you know a bit about xapian?
<mvo> seb128: depends on what you want to know
<seb128> mvo, could you test build and run https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/oneiric/xapian-core/lp833172/+merge/72821 just to double check it doesn't break s-c?
<seb128> mvo, and upload if it works?
<seb128> mvo, it's what dx needs for cjk, the patch is a backport from upstream stable svn and has been tested by dx and cyphermox
<seb128> mvo, so it "should" be ok, I would still appreciate if you could test run it, I don't know much how to test xapian
<tkamppeter> pitti, robert_ancell has already left, but I can say that I did not set "Ignore this problem" on anything.
<pitti> tkamppeter: do you have a /var/crash/ file which sounds like lightdm?
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have
<tkamppeter> -rw------- 1 lightdm lightdm 2023993 2011-08-24 23:42 /var/crash/_usr_sbin_unity-greeter.103.crash
<pitti> there you go
<tkamppeter> pitti, how do I trigger the apport process manually?
<pitti> sudo apport-bug /var/crash/_usr_sbin_unity-greeter.103.crash
<pitti> to report it
<pitti> tkamppeter: it'll only get popped up as "system problem blabla", probably you clicked it away
<pitti> unfortunately update-notifier is really annoying with these
<tkamppeter> pitti, that is possible, these dialogs should tell which program crashed.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I got very many of them.
<jincreator> Excuse me. Have anyone know about why packages language-support-... are disappeared at Oneiric?
<pitti> jincreator: yes, they are obsolete; language-selector installs the actual support packages dynamically now
<jincreator> Then language-selector works at installing ubuntu, too?
<tkamppeter> pitti, bug 833619
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 833619 in unity-greeter "unity-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Set_Transform()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833619
<pitti> tkamppeter: retrace should come in a few minutes
<pitti> and there it is
<mvo> seb128: sure, hold on a wee bit, is that the one that was in the desktop PPA?
<pitti> seb128: do you know if indicator-applet is supposed to work on in current oneiric?
 * pitti currently looking at bug 829491
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829491 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet version 0.4.12-0ubuntu1 failed to build in oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829491
<pitti> dbarth: is DX still interested in maintaining indicator-applet and porting it to GTK3, or should we just drop it?
<seb128> mvo, it's a new revision of it
<pitti> dbarth: (now that we have unity 2d in the system, and actually want to provide a rather clean GNOME experience when people run gnome-panel or shell)
<seb128> pitti, ted is working on it, he got some gtk3 style issue I think
<seb128> pitti, it just came after default installation work
<seb128> pitti, he mentioned it yesterday still so I think it's going to be fixed but after the beta freeze
<pitti> seb128: ah, I wonder if it's actually good time spent, or whether it should just be dropped
<seb128> pitti, "default install first"
<seb128> pitti, it's "do nothing, it will get an update, but after the main install issues are settled"
<mvo> seb128: ok
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks; still wondering if that's well spent resources, though
<seb128> pitti, it's a  few hours work and there are still people out there who use gnome-panel and a GNOME2 style desktop and want indicators
<seb128> pitti, well, "dx call" I would say, if they don't fix it we drop it
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> I just don't think it's worth pursing the idea
<pitti> GNOME has pretty much said that they don't want them, and have shell now
<seb128> pitti, we got quite some Ubuntu users who still want to run gnome-panel and that said they miss their indicators
<seb128> if it's easy to please them I think we should just fix it
<seb128> not a priority for sure though, just a "would be nice"
<dbarth> pitti: how high would you rate the interest of porting it?
<dbarth> pitti: ie, worth a freeze exception?
<pitti> dbarth: doesn't need an exception
<pitti> dbarth: it's FTBFS and broken righ tnow
<pitti> dbarth: it's "port or drop"
<dbarth> right
<pitti> same for indicator-network
<dbarth> i'll see with ted how long that would take; it seems reasonable
<pitti> dbarth: merci Monsieur!
<pitti> dbarth: right, in C the gtk 2 -> 3 port is often rather trivial
<seb128> pitti, cyphermox said he was working on that indicator ftbfs yesterday
<pitti> nice
 * pitti assigns to him then
<Laney> can someone sponsor libindicate for me before the freeze? 832222
<Laney> bug 832222
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832222 in libindicate "Use cli-common-dev packaging helpers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832222
<pitti> Laney: doing
<Laney> ty
<dbarth> pitti: i've added an upstream task for ted, if you want to assign to cyphermox
<Laney> seems it got lost in a recent refactoring
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson_: \o/ (the addressbook bug :)
<davmor2> Guys from lightdm I can't select unity 2d after yesterdays updates
<seb128> how so?
<ogra_> be happy you can use the greeter at all :P
<seb128> ogra_, bug number?
<davmor2> seb128: only shows ubuntu from the drop down I think let me log out and check the exact wording
<seb128> davmor2, is ubuntu-2d installed?
<seb128> unity-2d
<seb128> not ubuntu-2d
<ogra_> seb128, none :P ... i still wait for the next upstream ... i know it still has issues, waiting 5-8sec for a dot to appear on the passwd input might still be normal at this point of development :)
<davmor2> seb128: It only lists Ubuntu, I'll log back in now and check on unity-2d
<seb128> ogra_, is that unity greeter on armel?
<ogra_> it works fine here, it just displays veeeery slooow
<ogra_> yep, unity-greeter on armel, up to date yesterday
<seb128> well I don't think it's that of an issue on any decent video driver
<seb128> where decent is intel, nvidia or ati
<ogra_> (my login is as fast as in gdm, the grereter just cant cope with updating the screen)
<seb128> that's why it didn't get worked
<ogra_> we dont have any video drivers on armel
<seb128> right, which is why only you see the issue :p
<davmor2> seb128: rc unity-2d  4.0.0-0ubuntu1  I'm assuming that means it got removed
<ogra_> and we also have tons of users with vesa
<seb128> you should maybe default to the gtk greeter on armel
<seb128> davmor2, it does
<seb128> ogra_, use the gtk greeter?
<ogra_> you cant expect that people have GL supported HW for the greeter
<seb128> no and we don't
<seb128> you say yourself it runs
<seb128> it's using cairo, but that's slow on vesa
<ogra_> seb128, i want to use ubuntu on my moms PC without having to tweak it, that was possible for the last 6 years, even if she doesnt have super powerful HW
<seb128> I'm not sure how much you can do nice graphics using cairo in a vesa driver
<ogra_> i expect that a replacement doesnt have such massive regressions really
<seb128> ogra_, it's still possible, use the gtk greeter?
<ogra_> thats preinstalled and autoselected on HW that cant cope ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's hard to define "visually slow"
<ogra_> sorry, but making the default login process depend on high end HW seems like a massive regression and a release blocker to me
<Laney> pitti: thanks
<seb128> ogra_, come on, it's not an high end hw
<ogra_> seb128, typing a char in the password field and waiting for 3-5 sec for it to appre is what i define as slow
<seb128> ogra_, the unity greeter runs smoothly on my old atom 10v
<seb128> which I would call an high end config
<seb128> it's a nb with an atom cpu and an intel 945 video
<ogra_> or klicking on "other" to sdelect another uiser and watchiong a slideshow start (about 10 sec for the scrolling) is what i define as slow
<ogra_> seb128, it has GL capable HW
<ogra_> i would say 1/3 of our users doesnt
<seb128> it has nothing to do with gl
<ogra_> it has to do with acceleration one way or the other
<seb128> we can't lower down our standard to "should run fast on vesa driver"
<ogra_> imho we cant release like that
<tjaalton> arm uses fbdev, not vesa (since there is no video bios)
<ogra_> and i wouldnt expect us to given there is still time
<seb128> let's see
<ogra_> seb128, but talking to you it sounds like that issue is completely ignored
<seb128> it's not an issue on intel or amd config
<seb128> I think armel should default to the gtk greeter if armel hardware can't display cairo graphics
<ogra_> sure, it wont be an issue in nvidia either
<ogra_> we cant ship accelerated drivers
<seb128> sorry x86 or amd64
<ogra_> that doesnt mean that users dont use accelerated drivers
<seb128> when I say intel or amd
<ogra_> yeah, got that
<seb128> it's just hard to do shiny graphics on a smooth way on almost not working drivers
<ogra_> that we default to something unusable in a place where its simply not appropriate is a big failure imho
<ogra_> its not hard to do shiny graphics
<seb128> well we can use the gtk greeter by default
<ogra_> nor is it hard to do thzem in a smooth way
<seb128> you will have a 10years old looking and fast greeter
<seb128> it's just undermine all the modern config users for some who have buggy drivers
<ogra_> if you pick supporting libs that require certain HW then, thats indeed the outcome
<seb128> doesn't seem a smart move
<ogra_> sorry, but i think its the other way round
<davmor2> seb128: is it a feature that it got removed or a flaw in the upgrade procedure?  I'm assuming the latter
<seb128> davmor2, it's probably you using dist-upgrade without reading what it does ;-)
<seb128> davmor2, you should use upgrade
<seb128> i.e don't do partial upgrades if you don't understand what it wants to do
<seb128> it usually leads to such issues
<davmor2> seb128: Good chance  :)
<seb128> ogra_, well, what about you write to the list to suggest we default to the gtk greeter then?
<seb128> ogra_, that's not a discussion we will solve on IRC
<seb128> but I don't think we should level down on the slowest config you can find and say that things should run fast on that, you can't have high quality graphics on crappy hardware
<ogra_> i do
<ogra_> at least i did the last releases
<tjaalton> why not do the same as with unity, and fall back to an "easier-on-the-hw" config when the hw is not up to it
<ogra_> tjaalton, thats what i'm saying
<seb128> tjaalton, because it's hard to define "slow to render"
<seb128> tjaalton, the greeter is pure gtk and cairo and run on any config, it's not using gl or anything
<ogra_> well, our session script can apprently determine it
<seb128> tjaalton, it seems just that cairo is slow on fb
<seb128> ogra_, no, our session script checks for gl
<seb128> ogra_, because unity uses gl
<ogra_> sure
<seb128> ogra_, the unity greeter has been made on purpose using nothing that requires 3d or gl
<tjaalton> seb128: hard, but not necessarily too hard :)
<ogra_> but if you see there is no GL at all thats a pretty good indicator
<seb128> ogra_, it's pure gtk and cairo
<seb128> ogra_, well if we do that we could as well do a gl greeter and a fallback to the gtk one then
<tjaalton> I'll see what my sis laptop likes of the new greeter
<seb128> it makes no sense to make efforts to not use gl to default to not use the greeter on non gl configs anyway
<ogra_> well, you can look for vesa or xfbdev too
<rodrigo_> Laney, ping
<Laney> hi
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: hi there :)
<rodrigo_> Laney, seems you didn't push your last changes in tomboy package to the ubuntu-desktop branch
<ogra_> seb128, other apps use cairo too here and arent slow, so i'm willing to blame the development level of the code (which is why i didnt file a bug yet)
<rodrigo_> hola Chipaca, long time! :-D
<Laney> yeah i forgot
<Laney> did the merge in git, much easier
<rodrigo_> Laney, also, Chipaca wanted to chat with you about the libsyncdaemon dep
<rodrigo_> Laney, in gnome git?
<Chipaca> Laney: hi there. Question about that, it now depends on libsyncdaemon, for what seems to be merely getting credentials?
<seb128> ogra_, well there will be some optimization, but cairo is slow, it's one of the reason gtk wasn't picked by then for 2d launchers
<Laney> no, debian git
<Laney> Chipaca: I don't know anything about that, rodrigo_ did that patch
<rodrigo_> Laney, ah
<Chipaca> Laney: ah.
 * Chipaca *looks* at rodrigo_
 * ogra_ wants gnomecanvas back :P
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, yeah, now that I remember, it's always depended on libsyncdaemon, to talk to u-sso-client
<seb128> ogra_, other apps use cairo but don't render a screen with effects like the greeter tries to do
<BigWhale> err.. I enabled multiarch support and now apt wants to download a bunch i386 packages when I try to install nonfree flash plugin
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: not in natty it didn't
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, hmm
 * rodrigo_ looks at the bzr log
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, we probably could make the effects switchable :)
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: in natty i can remove libsyncdaemon without it uninstalling tomboy :)
<ogra_> like in metacity
<BigWhale> with libc and everything
<bigon> jbicha: you need sponsoring for gnome-shell?
<jbicha> bigon: yes but I was going to try to remove some extra dependencies
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: ah, but in natty, *if* you removed libsyncdaemon, and changed sync in tomboy to u1, tomboy crashed
<Laney> there was a bug in tomboy in natty
<Laney> it didn't have the right dependencies
<Chipaca> looks like it, yes
<bigon> jbicha: tell me when you need me to upload it
<Laney> Chipaca: it is fixed in -proposed
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, Laney:
<rodrigo_> revno: 78
<rodrigo_> tags: 1.6.1-0ubuntu5
<rodrigo_> author: Iain Lane <laney@debian.org>
<rodrigo_> committer: Bazaar Package Importer <james.westby@ubuntu.com>
<rodrigo_> branch nick: oneiric
<rodrigo_> timestamp: Sun 2011-06-26 14:56:53 +0100
<rodrigo_> message:
<rodrigo_>   * Rebuild against CLR 4.0
<rodrigo_>   * 01_dllmaps.patch: Fix glib DLLMap to resolve correctly and not bail with
<rodrigo_>     stricter dh_clideps
<rodrigo_>   * Add Build-Dep on libsyncdaemon-1.0-dev so that the DLLMap can be resolved
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/667736
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 667736 in tomboy "tomboy help content not available" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Laney> please verify it there
<Laney> then it can be sent to -updates
<Chipaca> Laney: rodrigo_: ok, thanks. But I need to break that dependency, now :(
<Laney> i probably uploaded a broken changesfile without Launcpad-Bugs-Fixed, because I built it on Debian
<Chipaca> tomboy will be on the CD in oneiric, yes?
<Laney> fyi
<Laney> yes
<Chipaca> right, so I need to fix tomboy to not get creds that way
<Chipaca> *sigh* I didn't want to learn C# :)
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, iirc, the patch loads the lib dynamically, so not sure why the build dep is needed, I guess some C# DDLmap problem
 * rodrigo_ looks at the patch
<Laney> it's not a problem
<Laney> if you use the library then  you have to depend on it
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: it's a dependency becaues if you choose u1 from the sync menu and libsyncdaemon isn't installed, tomboy crashes
<rodrigo_> Laney, but it's using DllImport's
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<Chipaca> but, it's not needed is my point
<Chipaca> it's only being used to talk to sso
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, you'll still use u-sso-client?
<Chipaca> which anybody can do over dbus
<Laney> right, so you have to find out where the library is used and then port that call to not need it
<bigon> ricotz: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/78035997/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.gnome-shell_3.1.3-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :/
<Chipaca> Laney: exactly
<rodrigo_> right, so maybe you can just replace the class SyncdaemonAuthentication in the patch to use DBus
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: right
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: so i need to learn c#, and how to do async dbus calls in it :)
<Laney> you should find dbus-sharp nice to use
<Laney> :-)
 * Chipaca reads up
<rodrigo_> yeah, dbus-sharp should be quite straightforward
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, if you need help, let me know
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: have no fear, I will :)
<Laney> there's that thing I pinged rodrigo_ about yesterday too, that ought to be fixed
<rodrigo_> :)
<Chipaca> both need help, and let you know
<Chipaca> Laney: what's that thing?
<rodrigo_> Laney, oh, what was the ping about?
<Laney> it tells you to press Save after you get credentials
<Laney> but a) save is always insensitive and b) that doesn't appear to be necessary anyway (it got the credentials)
<Laney> get them from U1, that is
<Chipaca> that's a leftover from when we used a different way of getting credentials, i guess?
<Laney> i suppose
<rodrigo_> yes, probably, haven't really checked with the latest tomboy uploads
<Chipaca> Laney: is dbus-sharp and libdbus1.0-cil the same thing?
<Laney> dbus-sharp is the source package and name of the project
<Chipaca> ok
<Laney> the second one is the name of the library package
<Chipaca> yep, just saw it :)
<Chipaca> so it's being used already -- don't need to worry about the init sequence
<ricotz> bigon, hmm, i see
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - how does apport decide which fields in a bug report appear inline or are attached as a file? (or is that launchpad?). I'm just wondering why "Plugins" appears inline in bug 833591, whereas "Themes" is attached as a text file
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 833591 in thunderbird "Addresbook entries cannot be edited" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833591
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: if it's only text and <= 5 lines, it's inline
<pitti> otherwise attachment
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: no, it's apport who decides it
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - ah, ok. how come this ended up as an attachment then? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/78028753/Themes.txt
<pitti> I'm not sure
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: oh, there's another possibility -- if a hook only specifies a file reference, it's always an attachment, I think
 * Sweetshark watches the arm builder and wonder what the airspeed of an unladen kakadu is ...
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: or there's a hidden character in it which is < 32 and not LF
<chrisccoulson_> I actually prefer them attached. The Plugins field is quite hard to read in that bug report, as it gets line wrapping in all the wrong places
<pitti> hm, hd doesn't see any weird chars
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: so, I don't know off-hand, need to debug
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: does that always happen, or only on some bugs?
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - thanks. i'll take a look at that in a bit
<chrisccoulson_> not sure, i've only just started getting bug reports with this new hook, as i only uploaded it yesterday
<chrisccoulson_> brb, lunchtime
<ogra_> Sweetshark, doesnt that depend on if it is an asian or tasmanian kakadu ?
<ricotz> bigon, this will need a patch to conditionally use GLES2 api on armel
<chrisccoulson_> hmmm, bug 830110 is annoying
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830110 in compiz "Horrifically bright "Aero Snap" color (grid plugin?)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830110
<chrisccoulson_> i feel my retina getting more and more burned everytime i see it ;)
<Sweetshark> ogra_: yes ... no ... I dont know .... aaaargh
<ogra_> *giggle*
<ricotz> jbicha, do you have your gnome-shell package ready?
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<seb128> ricotz, pad.ubuntu-uk.org/oneiric-desktop
<seb128> ups
<seb128> ricotz, https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-shell/gnome-shell-3.1.4/+merge/72796
<seb128> it's in the sponsor queue
<ricotz> seb128, hello
<ricotz> i know, this isnt usabel
<ricotz> i talked to him last night, and i was hoping he could use a bug report with a debian-only debdiff
<ricotz> this merge contains conflicts too
<seb128> ook
<seb128> would be nice to comment on the merge request when you review it and have issue
<seb128> would it only to avoid to others to go through the same review than you
<ricotz> seb128, that is why i talked to him ;) and was hoping he already did it
<ricotz> seb128, you have seen the gdm merge?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> see my comment on the etherpad
<seb128> I'm not fan of adding new binaries over debian especially when nothing use those
<ricotz> yeah saw that ;)
<ricotz> right, only gdm itself linking against it
<jbicha> ricotz: yes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/674476/
<jbicha> ricotz: sorry for the delay
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> dont add gir1.2-soup-2.4 to build-deps, move it to the gnome-shell package
<rodrigo_> we don't hjave ambiance and radiance GTK3 themes, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, what do you think oneiric is using?
<ricotz> jbicha, could you add a build-dep on "mesa-common-dev [armel]"
<rodrigo_> seb128, they don't show up on gnome-tweak-tool, and the package only has gtk2.0 dirs
<seb128> rodrigo_, light-themes in oneiric has gtk3 version
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> maybe I'm not up to date, checking
<seb128> it has those for months
<seb128> since before the distro rally
<seb128> lunch, bbl
<ricotz> jbicha, did you check if the gir1.2-* deps of the gnome-shell package your dropped are autogenerated again?
<rodrigo_> seb128, can you dpkg -L light-themes and pastebin it?
<jbicha> ricotz: yes, except that they lose their version numbers, is that important?
<rodrigo_> ah, it's kept back, so installing light-themes now
<ricotz> jbicha, they are not versioned
<ricotz> jbicha, dont mix up build-deps and deps
<cyphermox> good morning!
<jbicha> ricotz: for instance gir1.2-freedesktop (>= 0.10.6) loses the minimum version when autogenerated
<cyphermox> seb128: xapian-core: did the patch, built, tested, and I can search with chinese or korean characters (haven´t tried japanese, but hey) and I get search results
<ricotz> jbicha, this version is force by the libgirepository1.0-dev, so you need to bump that anyway on 1.29.15
<cyphermox> the issue is, yesterday I was still able to search with such glyphs even after downgrading xapian, so I don´t know for sure that the patch works
<cyphermox> so if there´s something clearer that should be tested, I can, my PC is all localized in chinese right now :)
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, I repushed http://paste.ubuntu.com/674480/
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<ricotz> jbicha, dont remove libglib2.0-dev ;)
<jbicha> ricotz: libgtk-3-dev depends on it
<jbicha> and it built like that in my pbuilder
<ricotz> jbicha, yes, so does gnome-shell
<ricotz> and the min-versions can be different
<ricotz> jbicha, why not dropping build-dep on gir1.2-polkit
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, done
<ricotz> jbicha, thanks
<ricotz> jbicha, try to compare the needed versions with the ones in configure.ac, i think libgnome-bluetooth-dev 3.1.0 and libnm-glib 0.8.999
<ricotz> jbicha, also keep libedataserver1.2-dev (>= 3.0.0) which is explictly listed there
<cyphermox> ricotz: jbicha: moo?
<ricotz> cyphermox, moo?
<jbicha> um, moo
<cyphermox> yeah, what needs libgnome-bluetooth-dev and libnm-glib?
<jbicha> gnome-shell
<cyphermox> ah, fun
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, get it sponsored :P
<ricotz> jbicha, g2g, good luck
<jbicha> ricotz: I forgot to look closely at configure.ac, but libedataserverui-dev depends on libedataserver1.2-dev
<jbicha> ricotz: thanks
<seb128> re
<seb128> rodrigo_, sorry I was at lunch, why was it kept back? did the update fix it?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, thanks for the work! I got mvo to confirm that xapian was still working for him as well and to upload, it's fine if it doesn't work as it should (well it's an issue but not ours), I just didn't want to break what standard locales use
<seb128> cyphermox, just got a bit confused in the morning because there was no update on the bug nor email in my inbox, it took me a bit to notice the sponsoring request
<cyphermox> of course
<cyphermox> sorry ;)
<pitti> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey pitti
<seb128> no worry
<pitti> cyphermox: do yo plan to update nm-pptp to 0.9, too?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> trying to get that done now
<cyphermox> (indicator-network can wait a bit)
<pitti> cyphermox: while you are at it, could you please do bug 829478  as well?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829478 in network-manager-pptp "network-manager-pptp version 0.8.999-1ubuntu1 failed to build in oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829478
<pitti> cyphermox: it's kind of implied to get it buildable, of course, but the chagnelog can then close the bug
<cyphermox> yes, will be fixed with the update to 0.9
<pitti> cyphermox: cool, thanks
<pitti> I fixed a few other desktopish FTBFS, trying to get through the 9 desktop ones of the recent test rebuild
<cyphermox> yeah, I wanted to do more last night but xapian took a while
<cyphermox> fwiw, I'll answer soon on the thread but I like the maintenance team idea
<pitti> thanks for landing the CJK xapian fix
<pitti> hooray for CJK support at last!
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, looking forward to a few more opinions
<pitti> I'm particularly interested in "one day a week" vs. "stable squad"
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, seems like they landed a fix for your compiz grid color issue
<cyphermox> pitti: dunno, one day a week sounds sane
<seb128> I much favor regular shared slots
<dobey> pitti: why did you vote 'resubmit' on your own merge proposals? there's no need to resubmit them for new revisions to fix small needs fixing issues; and that's not how they get resubmitted anyway. :)
<cyphermox> which reminds me I should add myself to some spot for sponsoring
<seb128> well I mean have a day a week and rotate between team members rather than having a team focussed on that
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, oh, nice
<pitti> dobey: hm, I interepreted "resubmit" as the flag "I addressed the things the needsfixing comments raised"
<cyphermox> seb128: you mean one day a week of nbs/ftbfs/stability checks, or one day per member?
<pitti> dobey: so that's not how it's supposed to be used?
<pitti> dobey: I. e. "I fixed stuff, and now I ask you to look at the MP again"
<dobey> pitti: no. that resubmit vote is "i think you should resubmit this as a new proposal"
<seb128> cyphermox, well I mean I prefer having something similar to what we do for sponsoring, a rotation or regular schedule of maintenance slots
<pitti> dobey: is that what's holding tarmac back to actually merge it?
<dobey> just adding the comment "I fixed that." is enough to send mail out to the reviewers. voting on one's own proposal really doesn't make any sense, and i'm not entirely sure whey LP allows it :)
<dobey> pitti: no
<seb128> rather than having a few people full time on it for a while
<cyphermox> yeah, well, people on it full time for a while, I can see some getting tired / bored from it
<pitti> dobey: ok, thanks for the explanation; some parts of LP are still a mystery to me
<seb128> like some people like to alternate their activities, and having a few people full time give the message to others that they don't need to care because there is a team assigned to it
<pitti> seb128: sounds fine to me, too; and with our current size, it'll amount to about three people each day anyway
<pitti> which is the same size as we had in mind for the squad
<dobey> pitti: you're not part of the "official" reviewer team, so tarmac just ignores your votes anyway. if one of those branches is approved, and it's not landing, likely it doesn't have the commit message set on the merge proposal
<pitti> ah
<pitti> dobey: right, it doesn't have one; I'm not sure how to create one
<pitti> ah, "Set commit message"
<pitti> dobey: want me to set one, or do you developers prefer to do that?
<dobey> pitti: you can, just make sure it's a good commit message :)
<cyphermox> ah, I was thinking just alternating one member each day of the week to look after these
<pitti> dobey: "Fix stuff", what else?
<dobey> pitti: "Allow using either GI or static bindings" maybe? "fix stuff" is NOT a good commit message :)
<dobey> pitti: if i put "fix stuff" in an upload to ubuntu, you'd bitch at me :)
<cyphermox> seb128: fwiw, gtkhtml is pretty much ready, and I put gbrainy next to my name because I already have much of the mono stack installed, so it should be easy to build/test
<pitti> dobey: set
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks!
<pitti> dobey: (you didn't take that serious, did you)
<dobey> oh man, gtkhtml. them was the days
<seb128> cyphermox, do you have any clue if we should go for the new libgdata btw?
<pitti> dobey: does it look ok to you at https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntuone-client/gi-fixes/+merge/72447 ?
<cyphermox> seb128: do we need it for something?
<pitti> dobey: I don't know whether you have a particular convention wrt. formatting, or single header line etc.
<seb128> cyphermox, not that I know of, it's 0.9 to 0.10 so I was wondering if it's unstable to stable serie
<seb128> cyphermox, it's better to be a stable serie if that's the case
<seb128> cyphermox, but otherwise no need to update
<Chipaca> Laney: ping, got a minute or 10?
<cyphermox> it could be, but Id check carefully. if it drops auth mechanisms in favor of oauth this will mean breaking things like totem again (saying this because the old auth mechanism is deprecated by google)
<dobey> pitti: well, we have some disagreement on that ourselves; but we don't generally list changed files and what changes are in them directly. a general statement or set of statements, describing hte set of changes makes more sense i think
<pitti> dobey: ah, that's what I mean; in my stuff I prefer listing the files
<pitti> dobey: ok, reworking then, before tarmac gets to it
<pitti> dobey: done
<jbicha> bigon: ok, I'm ready for sponsoring
<cyphermox> seb128: it looks rather a lot like bugfix, checking quickly
<cyphermox> oh, gtk2 indicators should still work, right?
<seb128> cyphermox, they should yes
<cyphermox> I've had the initial fix to the indicator-network ftbfs in a merge request for a little while now, so if it's not absolutely necessary to port it to gtk3 then it probably works
<seb128> oh
<cyphermox> I'll give it a shot later
<seb128> that's a system indicator right?
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> you can't mix gtk2 and gtk3 ones
<cyphermox> d'oh
<seb128> so you need to go to gtk3 if you want it loaded by unity
<cyphermox> what I feared
<seb128> well I wouldn't bother much
<cyphermox> well, it's in progress, but I hit a snag in vala code
<seb128> it's not our job to fix it
<seb128> it's only an universe non maintained indicator
<seb128> sure it would be nice to fix but it's lower priority than other desktop work
<seb128> if dx wants it they should fix it
<cassidy> how can I prevent Evolution from re-creating the ubuntu one couchdb address book?
<seb128> cassidy, uninstall evolution-couchdb?
<cassidy> seb128, that did it, thanks!
<seb128> cassidy, yw
<seb128> cassidy, you can check with rodrigo_ when he's back from lunch on how to turn it off for one user when evolution-couchdb if that's installed if that's possible, he probably knows
<cassidy> seb128, that's fine I don't use it so it's easier for me to just remove the pkg
<seb128> cassidy, ok
<pedro_> gosh i can't understand this unity alt+tab :-(
<desrt> pedro_: unity has clearly stolen gnome-shell's AltTabConfusion+ technology
<desrt> in all fairness, though, we just stole it from macos
<dobey> pedro_: you mean because it pops up behind the nautilus background window? :)
<pedro_> cause i kind of need extra fingers to be able to switch between apps with 2 or more windows
<dobey> oh, did it change today?
<cyphermox> pitti: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/0.9.0-0ubuntu1
<pedro_> desrt, the gnome-shell one works better IMHO at least i don't feel lost when i'm using it
<cyphermox> (just pointing out it's done)
<desrt> pedro_: you're smarter than me, then :)
 * desrt misses his good old-fasioned application-unaware alt+tab
<dobey> i think i'll just buy an EPOC and use it to switch windows
<pitti> cyphermox: yay
<chrisccoulson_> i find the behaviour of the alt+tab switcher a bit confusing, especially with it showing everything on all workspaces.
<chrisccoulson_> but i'm so glad the thumbnails have gone
<chrisccoulson_> those were useless
<dobey> chrisccoulson_: that's because you have one browser window with a million tabs :)
<dobey> thumbnails are quite useful for me
<chrisccoulson_> heh
<dobey> especially with lots of emacs/terminal/firefox windows
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson_: is the 14_no_fade_on_user_switch.patch patch in gnome-screensaver still necessary?
<chrisccoulson_> i could never tell my e-mail client, browser and text editor apart with the thumbnails
<chrisccoulson_> mdeslaur, i'm not sure. i was wondering that last week
<chrisccoulson_> i can't even remember the problem it fixed ;)
<dobey> well, alt+tab in metacity is nice
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson_: yeah, the original bug seems to indicate it may have been fixed with a -nvidia update, etc.
<chrisccoulson_> mdeslaur, lol
<chrisccoulson_> nvidia?
<chrisccoulson_> ;)
<dobey> i surprisingly still have unity running on my one laptop
<pitti> dobey, nessita: what is left for me to do on https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntuone-control-panel/gi-fixes/+merge/72449 ?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson_: mind if I disable the patch to get the fade hotness back?
<chrisccoulson_> mdeslaur, i don't mind. if you think it's worth it ;)
<chrisccoulson_> do you have an nvidia card to test it on?
<nessita> pitti: was there a failing test, I think. let me check!
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson_: it makes me feel warm and fuzzy when my screen fades :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson_: actually, I do...I'll see if I can reproduce it with oneiric.
<dobey> pitti: oh, i guess i'll have to make releases of everything for these changes. i presume it's ok to get all these in now, even though we're in beta freeze?
<pitti> dobey: we are not in beta freeze yet
<pitti> dobey: 2100 UTC
<dobey> pitti: oh. *all* freezes changed to 2100?
<chrisccoulson_> mdeslaur, Guinness makes me feel warm and fuzzy
<pitti> I'm not sure, but the recent ones were
<nessita> pitti: right, there is a failing test. Let me give you a hint how to fix
<dobey> pitti: ok
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: so does that hot sun out there
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - you have sun?
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: you don't? we have nothing else since saturday
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - we've had a bit of sun, and it was sunny this morning
<chrisccoulson_> but it's just got so dark here that i might have to switch the light on
<pitti> I use a very advanced technology to keep my brains within specified temperature parameters
<pitti> ... called "eating lots of ice cream"
<chrisccoulson_> heh :-)
<chrisccoulson_> i'd love some ice cream, but i'm trying to be disciplined with my food intake ;)
<nessita> pitti: error, solution and needs fixing request added to https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntuone-control-panel/gi-fixes/+merge/72449
<pitti> nessita: cheers
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, mdeslaur: upload, if that's broken somebody will complain and we can put it back
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, will do, thanks
<rodrigo_> cassidy, evolution-couchdb always create the source if it's not available
<rodrigo_> maybe we should make it be more clever and only show if you have an u1 account setup
<xclaesse> seb128, any reason to not have gobject-introspection-doc package?
<xclaesse> afaik they have some gtk-doc
<seb128> xclaesse, that's a question for pitti
<seb128> pitti, ^
<jibel> seb128, I assigned bug 831812 to the desktop team, not sure where the bug lies. It makes ubiquity crash on launch.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831812 in gtk+3.0 "ubiquity fails to start: Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+3.0-3.1.12/./gtk/gtkcssprovider.c:1275:gtk_css_scanner_new: assertion failed: (data[length] == 0)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831812
<seb128> jibel, it's not likely gtk itself no
<seb128> seems like they have some buggy css
<pitti> xclaesse: libgirepository1.0-doc ?
<xclaesse> seb128, pitti: bah it is libgirepository1.0-doc
<pitti> that's for the API
<xclaesse> hehe, found at the same time :)
<xclaesse> thanks
<jibel> ev, seb128 about 831812 buggy css in ubiquity or gtk+3 bug ?
<seb128> jibel, ev: well, I will have to check but gtk didn't change for a while and that seems a css parsing issue
<seb128> so without looking at it I would first check if ubiquity is shipping a custom css and if it's a valid one
<ev> I don't think segfaulting is appropriate, even if it's invalid CSS
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674535 is the CSS in question
<ev> and the fact that it works if you run it enough times leads me to believe it's not a matter of invalid CSS
<seb128> ok, maybe not
<seb128> well as said I've no read it
<seb128> not
<ev> I've only just jumped in here, so I'm merely stating my take on it. I don't mean for it to come across as confrontational.
<dobey> pitti: hrmm. apt-cache policy ubuntuone-installer does not show it as being in the repository?
<Chipaca> Laney: when you have a minute or three, I'm stuck with dbus-sharp ... :)
<pitti> dobey: might still be in binNEW?
<dobey> pitti: ah, it looks like it still is, yeah :-/
<seb128> ev, oh you didn't, it's just that things are busy as well there so I didn't have time to look at it ;-)
<ev> understood :)
<seb128> ev, it's just that gtk didn't change for a bit and no other application hit that issue
<seb128> ev, so either ubiquity is doing special things, or is unlucky or has a bug
<seb128> will try to look at it once I'm done with the unity updates
<ev> okay, thanks
<Laney> Chipaca: not really, try #tomboy if you need help
<Laney> or #mono
<Chipaca> Laney: ok, thanks
<desrt> tedg: poke
<tedg> desrt, howdy
<desrt> tedg: can you do an upload for me to the dx team ppa?
<desrt> basically, (1) track the newer glib release (2) new patch from me
<desrt> otherwise same story as last time
<tedg> desrt, Sure
<desrt> i'll mail the patch
<seb128> does somebody want to do some review and sponsoring for dx?
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-applications/trunk/revision/222
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/zeitgeist-extensions/fts-cjk-support/+merge/72903
<seb128>  
<seb128> those are dbarth's changes to turn on cjk xapian for unity
<walters> ugh - lucid really has pkg-config broken out of the box?  gnome-doc-utils ships xml2po.pc which deps on libxml2.pc, but the gnome-doc-utils package doesn't dep on libxml2-dev
<seb128> walters, that would be having g-d-u depends broken, which is different of having pkg-config broken
<seb128> i.e those depends are not autogenerated, they are manually defined
<walters> seb128, it's true pkg-config --list-all doesn't blow up,   but my jhbuild code is calling --modversion on each one
<walters> hm, this may actually be a gnome-doc-utils bug; it's probably wrong for xml2po.pc to require libxml2.pc since it only needs runtime, not the headers
<walters> (and gnome-doc-utils appears to be installed by default due to ubuntu-docs)
<cyphermox> seb128: for the application lens, will that mean you can actually send ibus-generated characters in the search bar?
<seb128> dbarth, ^
<seb128> cyphermox, that's the goal but I'm not sure if that still needs an unity side change as well or not
<rodrigo_> ok, new theme selector (in appearance panel in g-c-c) uploaded, will apreciate some testing
<cyphermox> seb128: well, didn't work yesterday, it either didn't take any characters or just got the scancodes/keycodes, whatever
<dbarth> cyphermox: no, not yet
<seb128> rodrigo_, great work, thanks
<dbarth> cyphermox: that's a separate bug, the upper half side
<chrisccoulson_> we have a theme selector again?
<cyphermox> dbarth: oh ok, still planned to land soon?
<dbarth> cyphermox: the cjk changes you're seeing here are a continuation of the libxapian changes, the bottom half part of the whole CJK story
<dbarth> cyphermox: should be in a ppa by the end of this week, the bulk of the work is now donw
<cyphermox> the upper half missing makes the lower half hard to verify ;)
<cyphermox> cool
<walters> seb128, hm, though one could also argue that there should be a gnome-doc-utils-dev package which has the xml2po.pc
<dbarth> cyphermox: you can verify that with unity-2d
<dbarth> cyphermox: which already does support ibus
<cyphermox> ohh
<dbarth> ehh
<cyphermox> thanks for the hint ;)
<dbarth> nw ;)
<cyphermox> anyway, we'll see how it goes
<seb128> walters, indeed, would be the "normal" debian way
<walters> seb128, hm, fedora has this same bug actually.  blah.  I think i'll fix gnome-doc-utils
<walters> though there is this general tension that some people want to move pkg-config files to be useful for runtime detection and not just devel packages
<seb128> walters, that's not what .pc are made for though, it's the same sort of issue that python checking for python bindings in their configure because they are needed a runtime
<walters> right
<seb128> it doesn't solve the issue since those don't convert in real depends but they do create build time issues or unrequired build-depends for distributors
<walters> alright i did https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=657339 and will move on
<ubot2> Gnome bug 657339 in build utils "Fix xml2po.pc to not Require libxml.pc" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<walters> it's just annoying to work around in jhbuild =/
<chrisccoulson_> wow, it really is dark here now
<chrisccoulson_> what happened to the daylight?
<tedg> chrisccoulson_, Hah, America takes one more thing from the old world!
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, you get compiz grid sun, no need of extra light ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> heh :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: status update for LO: it builds on arm past way the last buildbreaker, succeeds on intel, havent tested yet on ppc (last time I tried, apt-get 404'ed on installing deps)
<Chipaca> oh, *fiddlesticks*. looks like dbus-sharp 0.7 has a bug wrt receiving signals
<Sweetshark> pitti: Do I need a FFE at all since we are not introducing any new features (3.4.2 is a bugfix release)? If so can I reuse issue 828724?
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, that's fine
<pitti> i. e. no FFE necessary
<Sweetshark> pitti: k, preparing an upload
<Chipaca> who do I need to talk with about a patch to dbus-sharp?
<Chipaca> (I've got a patch, bug is fixed upstream in git)
<pitti> Chipaca: official way is to open a bug for it, point to the patch, and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<Chipaca> pitti: ok
<pitti> Chipaca: I guess everyone is in pre-beta-freeze rush (including me), so feedback might be a little thin right now
<Chipaca> yeap
<pitti> Chipaca: but we'll get it sponsored quickly
<pitti> nessita: ah, I totally didn't notice the two new pylint warnings amongst the other 3000 it already had, sorry; will fix them
<nessita> pitti: thanks! (you should be getting 3000 because you may not be using our patched pylint version)
<nessita> (which makes sense)
<pitti> this is running u1lint
<pitti> from the packaged u1dev-tools
<pitti> nessita: is there a trick to run u1lint on just one file? it takes ages otherwise
 * pitti still fighting with the #pylint magic markers
<nessita> pitti: no with u1lint, no :-/ NO worries, I can run it myself and tell you if you need to fix something
<pitti> nessita: ah, that's fine then; I just wait :)
<pitti> I hope I have it nailed now
<pitti> yay
<pitti> nessita: pushed, shoud both be fixed now
<nessita> great!
<pitti> test suite runs cleanly now with pygobject 2.28
<pitti> there are a couple of inevitable failures with 2.90
<pitti> (but the branch fixes a lot of the regressions, the remaining ones are specific to the test suite)
<cyphermox> bbl
<pitti> ok, need to leave for a bit, back for TB meeting
<tkamppeter> Desktop is rather crashy and unstable. Have sent my whole /var/crash collection now. There happen between 6 and 10 segfaults after login.
<pitti> yeah, but most of them are in lightdm
<pitti> for me, anyway
<seb128> it's mterry's dault!
<tkamppeter> pitti: Yes, one in unity-greeter, two in gnome-settings-daemon.
<seb128> joke aside it's mostly noise
<seb128> would be nice gvfs etc was not running in the greeter to start
<pitti> well, the g-s-d one isn't noise, but the rest is, yes
<tkamppeter> pitti, and in addition, compiz seems to be a complete mess: when moving a window, the window is drawn on its new position but not removed from its old position
<tkamppeter> pitti, so it leaves traces.
<pitti> oh, I don't have that here
<seb128> pitti, do you have a bug number of the g-s-d issue?
<seb128> I've declared retracer emails backrupts while they were catchup yesterday
<tkamppeter> pitti, and when answering a crash dialog, the dialog closes but the window's shadow stays.
<pitti> for the theme bug? no
<pitti> tkamppeter: that sounds like a bug that has been fixed in compiz two days ago, hmm
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have updated today, and it pulled compiz and I logged in afterwards ...
<seb128> tkamppeter, does it happen in a guest session?
<tkamppeter> logged in again and five new crashes in /var/crash, and desktop does not show indicator upplets, and Unity launcher bar at the left does not open.
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you have unity and compiz-gnome installed?
<tkamppeter> seb128, will try ...
<tkamppeter> seb128, yes, both. Do I have to uninstall one of them?
<seb128> tkamppeter, no, I was just checking you have those
<seb128> tkamppeter, can you pastebin your .xsession-errors?
<seb128> brb session restart
<pitti> ok, really off now, bbl
<tkamppeter> seb128, pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/674608/
<tkamppeter> seb128, pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/674608/
<seb128> tkamppeter, ldd /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so
<seb128> can you pastebin that?
<seb128> unity is not loading for you
<tkamppeter> seb128, and in addition, network-manager has also a problem. It cannot access to my WLAN. It tries, after a timeout it shows the password dialog for wireless (I have checked network name and password are correct) click Connect, tries again and after a timeout again the password dialog ...
<tkamppeter> seb128, ldd: /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so: No such file or directory
<seb128> tkamppeter, dpkg -l | grep unity
<seb128> seems like you don't have unity installed
<tkamppeter> dpkg -S libunityshell
<tkamppeter> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *libunityshell*.
<tkamppeter> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/674611/
<seb128> tkamppeter, unity is not installed
<seb128> install it, it will work better
<tkamppeter> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/674614/
<seb128> tkamppeter, yeah, you just picked the wrong time, the new unity is building, try again in 15 minutes
<seb128> tkamppeter, or get the debs on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/4.10.0-0ubuntu1
<ricotz> DBO, hi :), is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/trunk/revision/409 suppose to fix this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/826073 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 826073 in bamf "Segfault when apps quit that have been launched before Plank did." [Undecided,New]
<tkamppeter> seb128, trying to install ...
<tkamppeter> seb128, problem is unity-common, it is not under "Built files" on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/4.10.0-0ubuntu1/+build/2744623
<seb128> tkamppeter, it's in the i386 build
<DBO> ricotz, yeah
<seb128> tkamppeter, the arch all binaries are built on i386
<ricotz> DBO, nice
<tkamppeter> seb128, found it.
<tkamppeter> seb128, unity is now installed and I am logging in again.
<seb128> is it working?
<tkamppeter> seb128, great, only one crash after login!
<seb128> ok, that's better
<Sweetshark> pitti: upload to chinstrap is running, please sponsor
<seb128> did you get your launcher back and the refresh issues fixed?
<tkamppeter> seb128, launcher is there, rest I am trying by reporting the crash on the machine's own desktop (and not via SSH).
<tkamppeter> seb128, from the total of 6 crash reports (5 from last session, 1 from this session, I got 3 to the browser until I lost access due to some desktop problem which I did not succeed to identify ...
<tkamppeter> seb128, I cannot move windows any more, nor can I click buttons on crash report dialogs or in firefox.
<seb128> is the dash open?
<seb128> i.e super key
<Sweetshark> hmm, since pitti is afk is anyone else volunteering to sponsor libreoffice-3.4.2-2ubuntu1 and libreoffice-l10n-3.4.2-2ubuntu1 pre-beta? (both can be found on chinstrap)
<tkamppeter> seb128, I do not know, how to determine this?
<seb128> try pressing super?
<chrisccoulson_> ouch, colord added quite a bit to the CD :/
<tkamppeter> seb128, Alt key?
<seb128> super key
<seb128> the microsoft logo key
<ricotz> Sweetshark, nice :)
<tkamppeter> seb128, Left-Windows gives me a mask with a search input line near the top and big icons for common tasks in the center of the screen. The desktop is blurred.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, that's the unity dash, you can press it again to close it
<seb128> if click still doesn't work I don't know why
<seb128> you can ask on #ayatana
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, how much is the bit? that was supposed to be a bit less than 1mb
<tkamppeter> seb128, it seems that window decorations are still visible but not sensitive.
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, well, it pulls in icc-profiles-free, which is 1.5MB alone
<seb128> tkamppeter, dunno then
<tkamppeter> Anyone here who knows about window decorations?
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, would it be of any use without those profiles?
<seb128> tkamppeter, try #ayatana
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, i'm not sure
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, we should perhaps lower that to a suggest?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, yeah, possibly. i'm probably not the right person to make that decision though
<chrisccoulson_> i don't know enough about it ;)
<seb128> tkamppeter, RAOF: ^
<tkamppeter> seb128, icc-profiles-free is part of the new color management stack. it is a Recommends: in colord and provides the basic color profiles, which are needed to make the color management working at all.
<seb128> tkamppeter, it's taking 1.5mb of CD space
<seb128> can we lower that?
<seb128> tkamppeter, what happens if the profiles are not there?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I think without the profiles color management simply will not work.
<seb128> what devices do those profiles cover?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I think there are once the standard profiles, like sRGB and AdobeRGB, and perhaps some devices but I do not know exactly. Perhpas RAOF knows more.
<seb128> ok
<tkamppeter> seb128, I am also not a CM expert, I have simply taken the packages which the color management people recommended.
<tkamppeter> seb128, what is this #ayatana channel? Is it about X, compiz, ...
<seb128> tkamppeter, #ayatana is the dx team channel, unity, compiz, etc
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks.
<seb128> yw
<Sweetshark> ricotz: yes, I work 24 hours a day and if thats not enough I do work during the night.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hehe ;) -- looking forward to 3.4.3 :P
<ricotz> the greatest problem of this thing is the buildtime :\
<kenvandine> seb128, do you think you can fix up the seeds for the u1 packages?
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 833824
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 833824 in ubuntu-meta "Remove Ubuntu One packages from Oneiric CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833824
<seb128> kenvandine, why me? ;-)
<seb128> you should have access as well
<kenvandine> seb128, no reason... :)
<kenvandine> i do... just over loaded atm
<kenvandine> if you have time, it would be great :)
<seb128> ok, same here
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> no worries
<seb128> but I will sort it with pitti tomorrow
<kenvandine> want it to be done before beta freeze
<seb128> kenvandine, did you discuss the transitionnal binary thing?
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, well the freeze is mostly an ui freeze, we can still get bug fixes in tomorrow
<kenvandine> yes... he said just to make it easier if they ever bring it back
<seb128> kenvandine, I expect we will clean up ftbfs and installability issues tomorrow
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i think i prefer adding the conflicts, breaks stuff instead
<kenvandine> seb128, should i make rb conflict/break with rb-u1-music? or make rb-u1-music conflict/break rb?
<kenvandine> the former would be easier, because right now i think the plugin is FTBFS :)
<seb128> kenvandine, rb conflicts with it
<kenvandine> so make it conflict and break right?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> it already does
<kenvandine> i wonder why ted had upgrade problems...
<kenvandine> oh, i guess an ordering issue... since it only breaks... doesn't conflict or replace
<tkamppeter> #ayatana is dead, anyone here who can help on insensitive window decorations?
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, sorry... i think everyone is scrambling for UIF and beta freeze
<seb128> tkamppeter, try restarting compiz
<seb128> compiz --replace
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, tkamppeter - the color management control center panel seems to depend on gnome-color-manager too, which isn't installed by default
<chrisccoulson_> and that's another 2.7MB ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, what is it needed for?
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, not sure ";)" is appropriate... ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, gcm-viewer, which seems to be needed for the "View details" button in the control center panel
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, "color-cc-panel-WARNING **: failed to run calibrate: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/gcm-viewer" (No such file or directory)"
<seb128> and that takes almost 3mb?
<seb128> we can probably patch that out
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, yeah, it's around 2.7MB
<chrisccoulson_> and it's in universe
<seb128> I'm wondering how much of those calibration are useful without ui
<pitti> can sponsor LibO, but Sweetshark seems offline now
<chrisccoulson_> hah, and installing gnome-color-manager pulls in argyll
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: 2.7 MB out of the blue?
<pitti> meh, this is really not the kind of change we can make at this point
<dobey> pitti: ~3.25 hours left, right? :)
<pitti> dobey: yep
<chrisccoulson_> 2.7MB + 14MB of argyll ;)
<seb128> pitti, chrisccoulson_: well it's only a button calling an ui, we could just hide the button
<chrisccoulson_> not sure how much of that is actually needed to make the control center panel work though
<dobey> pitti: ok, i'll make some releases real quick with your gi/static fixes
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: nope, argyll was determined for universe, it'll be installed on deman
<pitti> d
<chrisccoulson_> oh, after installing gnome-color-manager, the control-center button still doesn't work
<chrisccoulson_> and i get a different error ;)
<seb128> well let's see what comes out from beta testing
<seb128> we can roll those out if needed
<seb128> or split the color.so in a new binary
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, this has changelog target UNRELEASED
<seb128> which depends on the universe cracks
<seb128> so those who want to install it can
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'm uploading -l10n now, that seems fine
<pitti> Sweetshark: can you regenerate the .dsc, debian.tar.gz and sources.changes for libo? (no reupload of orig tarballs necessary)
<pitti> nessita: nice, so all the ubuntuone parts should be good now for the new pygobject
<pitti> nessita: thanks!
<pitti> dobey: cheers
<nessita> pitti: thank you! but, you mentioned that desktopcouch needed a fix as well, no?
<pitti> nessita: I'm not sure yet
<pitti> but I'll keep it on the watch list
<nessita> thanks, let me know
<dobey> pitti, nessita: desktopcouch fix?
<dobey> oh for gi?
<pitti> yes, possibly
<dobey> desktopcouch uses only static glib bindings
<dobey> so should be fine
<dobey> modulo the other problems it has of course :)
<pitti> at least I get the very same "couchdb.http.Unauthorized: ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.')" exception with pygobject 2-28
<pitti> so that exception doesn't seem to be a regression in pygobject
<pitti> but that makes neither the backend nor gtk UI crash
<pitti> and when the GUI finishes, I get a "Fatal Python error: PyEval_RestoreThread: NULL tstate"
<pitti> that also happens with both the old and the new pygobject
<pitti> and is a symptom of mixing static and GI bindings
<pitti> so I think it doesn't block the new pygobject, but will have to be fixed anyway; I'll keep that on my list
<dobey> it needs to be fixed, yeah; and i guess converted to dh_python2 would be nice
<dobey> pitti: i think those errors are more a result of new couchdb in oneiric or something :(
<pitti> the "auth required" one, yes
<pitti> the PyEval one, I'm not sure
<pitti> dobey: I wonder if I should already uplaod the new pygobject, or wait for the u1 releases?
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - the couchdb error has been present for me in oneiric for the entire cycle so far
<chrisccoulson_> it's also the cause of bug 825280 :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825280 in thunderbird "Repeated Ubuntu One address book errors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825280
<dobey> pitti: you can upload i think
<chrisccoulson_> hah, that was silly of me. i dist-upgraded earlier and clearly wasn't paying any attention
<chrisccoulson_> and now compiz has just crashed, i realize that i no longer have unity installed ;)
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson_, than you have the same mess that I had ...
<chrisccoulson_> i'm back to normal now, except the menubar doesn't work on my secondary screen anymore
<pitti> Sweetshark: AYT?
<desrt> tedg_: hey.  did you do that upload yet?
<desrt> >:|
<desrt> tedg: or here? :)
<desrt> tedg_: !!!
<chrisccoulson_> pitti, how much do we care about powerpc?
<chrisccoulson_> neither firefox or thunderbird currently build on it
<pitti> target of opportunity
<chrisccoulson_> ah, ok. thanks
<chrisccoulson_> i wasn't sure if i should be putting effort in to fixing that before beta
<chrisccoulson_> but i'll look at it if i get a chance anyway
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, by the time you had the issue unity was published for 2 hours, stop using an outdated mirror ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, oh, the issue was that i upgraded earlier on, but didn't realize i'd uninstalled unity until compiz crashed a couple of hours later ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, no dist-upgrade for you!
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, you should join the "upgrade" club
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> heh
<tkamppeter> pitti, there is one bad thing about Apport: For each crash which happens I get a window "System program has crashed. Report, Cancel", not telling *which* program has crashed. If I click on "Report" I get asked for my password and after that the usual Apport interface comes up. With the current messy desktop I have to click "Report" several times and everytime enter the password. This is annoying and demotivates to report all crashes.
<pitti> tkamppeter: I know, that's a tricky thing, as we can't make the system reports user readable
<tkamppeter> pitti, this was also the reason why I did not see the crash of unity-greeter.
<tkamppeter> pitti, can one not at least extract the package names for normal users?
<dobey> pitti: can't for "security" or can't because the user doesn't have permissions to open the file?
<pitti> we can reconstruct the program name at least
<dobey> pitti: right, i was just going to suggest that, by parsing the filename, since the user can see that
<pitti> dobey: we don't want mere mortal users to look at core dumps of e. g. postgresql, apache, shadow, or root daemons
<pitti> the file name encodes the program name, so we can use that
<dobey> right
<dobey> so that is doable :)
<seb128> pitti, well you could ask the password one and keep the credential for the serie of bugs queued
<seb128> once
<pitti> also, update-notifier shows way too many windows
<pitti> it seems it reports the same .crash file over and over again
<pitti> there's another bug there
<seb128> yeah, ideally they would add in one ui
<seb128> pitti, well, it seems every time you get an new bug it reprompt for all the bugs you didn't report yet
<pitti> right, the system ones
<seb128> users one as well
<pitti> seems the "mark as seen" stuff isn't working there
<seb128> is there a mark as seen?
<pitti> yes, in apport/fileutils
<seb128> well I think we should do something similar to update-manager
<pitti> it's by and large just looking at atime != mtime
<seb128> open one ui with the list of unreported bugs unfocussed
<seb128> rather than prompt for each bug
<pitti> yeah
<seb128> is there a standard way to tell dpkg-buildpackage "redo the debs"?
<seb128> like "debuild binary" works for most GNOME sources
<seb128> it doesn't clean, just start again at make and what follows
<pitti> I usually use debuild -us -uc -b -nc
<seb128> but that doesn't work on unity, annoying!
<pitti> -nc -> "no clean"
<pitti> it's so incredibly useful, I call this "dreb" in an alias :)
<seb128> doesn't work in unity either
<seb128> yours is probably similar to "debuild binary"
<seb128> which is what I use usually
<seb128> unity is using cmake though, I guess it's another cmake stupidity (hate cmake)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntu-sso-client/release-133/+merge/72943
<dobey> pitti: ^ one down
<pitti> dobey: can you upload yourself, or want me to sponsor?
<dobey> pitti: if i could upload, i would have done so instead of making a merge proposal :)
<dobey> i don't have perms for ubuntu-sso-client, or ubuntuone-control-panel, so they will need sponsored
<pitti> dobey: merged/pushed/uploaded, thanks!
<dobey> need to get that ubuntuone package set setup
<seb128> bah, it's annoying that packaging tools can figure a way to include binaries update in the diff they generate
<dobey> pitti: oh; do you know if twisted has been fixed for this already? it has reactors that use the glib/gtk main loops and might cause some issues?
<seb128> unity trunk got some icon updates
<seb128> it's easy to bzr merge the revision
<pitti> dobey: that's indeed causing trouble with the test suite, when using GI in them; that's why I didn't port the tests
<seb128> but the packaging tools don't manage to make a diff of it
<dobey> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntuone-control-panel/release-113/+merge/72945 is ready now :)
<dobey> pitti: and ubuntuone-client, i will upload directly since i can
<pitti> dobey: oh, doesn't -client need to go first?
<pitti> ah
<seb128> dobey, pitti: if one of you upload that one can you check why its desktop doesn't use dh_translations or equivalent
<seb128> i.e it doesn't have its translations stripped not a gettext domain
<seb128> (I built a list of those today and it's on it)
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ nm-applet is on that list as well
<dobey> seb128: control-panel is?
<pitti> seb128: can we figure this out after beta?
<seb128> dobey,
<seb128> $ grep Gettext ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop
<seb128> $
<cyphermox> seb128: ok
<pitti> # langpack.mk is relevant on Ubuntu only, not Debian; it does not matter if it's missing
<pitti> -include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/langpack.mk
<seb128> pitti, yeah for sure, I though it would just be adding one line to the rules and could go in the same upload
<pitti> seb128: ^ that would be it
<pitti> it doesn't exist any more
<pitti> I'll add dh_translations
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pitti, sorry fo adding work on the beta day
<seb128> I will come tomorrow with the other ones
<pitti> np
<dobey> pitti: should i do it?
<pitti> dobey: I'm on it
<dobey> pitti: i can make it use pure dh real quick
<dobey> i thought it already did
<dobey> but alas it doesn't
<dobey> oh well
<pitti> dobey: for u-client?
<pitti> I'm currently test-building control-panel with the fix
<dobey> pitti: for ubuntuone-control-panel
<dobey> what is the fix?
<pitti> gimme a minute to test
<dobey> ok
<pitti> back (just saying good night to my wife)
<seb128> mterry, "funny bug" there
 * mterry hopes this is the setup to a joke
<seb128> mterry, it happened twice this week so I think there is a bug (I'm running the current lightdm with your fixes from yesterday)
<pitti> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/674762/ usually
<seb128> mterry, got a "lightdm" locked screen over my user session when coming back from dinner
<pitti> but it seems that doesn't work with -gtk
<seb128> mterry, I think I closed the lid when going to dinner
<mterry> seb128, interesting.  And you couldn't get back in because lightdm doesn't have a password?
<seb128> mterry, indeed, I get the locking screen with no input password
<seb128> it was animating out and back on screen at every key press
<pitti> seb128: ah, for control-panel, did that ever work?
<mterry> seb128, seems bad
<pitti> seb128: I don't think it's clever enough to figure out the domain from the build system
<pitti> dobey: ^ FYI
<pitti> at this point, I punt this to post-beta
<seb128> pitti, oh, I don't know, I just grepped in the installed desktop to figure which ones don't have a domain
<seb128> pitti, yeah, don't bother, I've a list I will open bugs tomorrow
<seb128> pitti, "post-beta", means we can't fix those tomorrow?
<pitti> seb128: we can
<seb128> I was hopping tomorrow would be a good day for remaining ftbfses and a few of those
<pitti> I mean "post the crazyness that is going on right now"
<seb128> pitti, ok, great
<kenvandine> damn... my gwibber upload keeps stalling!
<pitti> dobey: merged/pushed/uploaded
 * kenvandine hates his isp right now
<pitti> go, mterry, go!
<mterry> pitti, :)
 * mterry notes that now, simply logging in will not cause crash reports
<pitti> mterry: wow
<kenvandine> mterry, awesome!
<pitti> this morning I still got about 5 or so
<pitti> mterry: did the greeter stop spawning an insane number of processes now?
<mterry> pitti, you mean spawning and leaving?
<cyphermox> evo-rss ftbfs/nbs/uninstallability almost done fixing :)
<mterry> pitti, it might still spawn a few
<pitti> mterry: yes, that
<mterry> they just don't crash
<pitti> mterry: also, it spawns a lot of stuff that it shouldn't in the first place
<mterry> pitti, but they all shut down when logging in now, yes
<seb128> mterry, thanks for backporting those fixes ;-)
<pitti> cool
<dobey> pitti: ok, cheers!
<mterry> pitti, really, the extra spawned stuff it shouldn't are all indicator bugs that should be doing less when INDICATOR_GREETER_MODE is on.  simply a matter of hunting each down
<mterry> Ack!  lightdm process are sticking around again
 * mterry bets the patch got dropped from packaging; it's not upstream yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, how busy are you? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, ok, randomly asking in case somebody is interesting in making xdg-open not try to use gnome-open when not installed
<seb128> is there anyone interested by working on that?
 * jdstrand looks curiously at his name being displayed as '[Invalid UTF-8]' with the new indicator updates...
<kenvandine> jdstrand, already fixed :)
<seb128> jdstrand, should be fixed in .1
<kenvandine> uploaded about 30m ago
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> hey, since people are listening to me: what happened to the applications menu that was in the launcher?
<seb128> jdstrand, the icon starting the place (lens)?
<chrisccoulson_> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson_> sorry, just popped away to do some exercise!
<jdstrand> seb128: yeah-- I had two: 'Applications' and 'Files & Folders'
<chrisccoulson_> don't laugh ;)
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<kenvandine> jdstrand, in the dash now
<kenvandine> look at the bottom of the dash
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, I read "to drink some guinness" don't worry ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> heh :)
<chrisccoulson_> i wish!
<jdstrand> kenvandine: ah-- see, before today's update, that stuff wasn't working for me :)
<jdstrand> so I thought they just disappeared
<seb128> jdstrand, you will get back keybindigns for direct access as well
<seb128> jdstrand, you are on a small screen?
<jdstrand> actually no
<seb128> well anyway if it's fixed great ;-)
<jdstrand> pretty big screen (external monitor)
<seb128> they were out of the screen on my nb which has 1024x600
<seb128> well dunno then but it's fixed it's not worth bothering ;-)
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> it was that I would click them and nothing happen. stuff is happening now, so that is good
<jdstrand> :)
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so does anyone know an easy way to include binary updates in a package revision?
<kenvandine> oh yeah, they didn't start loading data until you typed in the search
<kenvandine> that was annoying :)
<seb128> easy mean "not using uuencode or equivalent"
<seb128> jdstrand, oh right, what kenvandine said, you needed to type something in the text entry to have then getting content
<pitti> seb128: format 3.0-quilt should work?
<seb128> pitti, no it doesn't
<pitti> seb128: put it into debian/local/ or so
<seb128> pitti, does it work for out of the debian dir files? why isn't it doing it for me? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no, just for debian/
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> you can't put binary data into patches/
<pitti> and v3 only has debian/
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, what's using xdg-open btw?
<seb128> pitti, it's not patch, I want to bzr merge lp:unity and they had an icon update
<pitti> seb128: put them into debian/local/ and cp them to the source tree in rules?
<pitti> seb128: make a new orig.tar.gz?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, can do, it just sucks :p
<seb128> pitti, I will do that I guess
<pitti> seb128: unity_4.8.2+bzr123.orig.tar.bz2 ?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, that I can do, I was just wondering if there was an easier way
<pitti> seb128: no, I'm afraid not; v1; uuencode, v3: debian/, that's it
<pitti> s/;/:/
<seb128> pitti, thanks for confirming, that's what I though
<pitti> seb128: oh, with v3 there's also another way
<pitti> seb128: you can have multiple orig tarballs
<chrisccoulson_> this is why i'm glad the new thunderbird icons are all svg's, else i would have had your problem yesterday ;)
<chrisccoulson_> for lots of files
<pitti> but I think they will be unpacked into subdirs, so that doesn't help too much (then debian/ would work, too)
<seb128> I will redo a tarball I think
<seb128> easier
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, btw you don't reply, how busy are you? ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, i can probably look at xdg-open ;)
<dobey> pitti: and ubuntuone-client uploaded now :)
<pitti> dobey: yay you
<pitti> dobey: too bad that ubiquity spoiled the fun :/
<dobey> pitti: well at least ubuntuone will mostly work
<ricotz> seb128, you could put them in place where they belong in the source tree, look how plymouth does that
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, oh, do you have gvfs-bin installed?
<ricotz> seb128, with debian/source/include-binaries
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, no
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, it actually tries to use gvfs-open, and then falls back to gnome-open
<chrisccoulson_> ah
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, it's trying gvs-open first and then gnome-open?
<chrisccoulson_> we need to seed gvfs-bin
<chrisccoulson_> yeah
<seb128> we should make xdg-utils recommends gvfs-bin?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, i think it suggests it. i'm not sure how a recommends will affect other DE's though
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, it just suggests it currently
<pitti> XFCE is using gvfs these days, but KDE certainly doesn't
<seb128> bah
<seb128> let's get gvfs recommends gvfs-bin?
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, i guess that would work too
<seb128> or xdg-utils recommends gvfs-bin | kde-equivalent
<pitti> gvfs recommends: gvfs-bin sounds less intrusive at this point?
<seb128> works for me
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, sounds good
<seb128> that will fix the unity trash icon doing nothing on the default install
<seb128> seem they use xdg-open
<chrisccoulson_> really?
<seb128> it's likely going to fix other issues as well
<chrisccoulson_> and they also look in the wrong place for the default mail client ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, yeah, that's where I hit the issue
<chrisccoulson_> the last time i started a guest session, the dash showed evolution as default, but the message menu showed thunderbird
<seb128> debugging on my test machine
<chrisccoulson_> is there a bug for that already?
<seb128> xsession-errors has quite some" xdg-open: gnome-open: not found"
<chrisccoulson_> can we stop using that?
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, bug #804397
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804397 in xdg-utils "xdg-open depends on gnome-open, but it's not on the CD" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804397
<chrisccoulson_> surely there's no need to use that
<seb128> we probably can but that's not going to happen tonight
<seb128> we should still fix xdg-open anyway
<chrisccoulson_> i'm going to end up writing a patch to remove all use of xdg-open!
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, it should still work :)
<seb128> so getting gvfs-open on the CD is right
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<pitti> I'm not going to solve the ubiquity crash in 30 mins
<pitti> *frustrated*
<seb128> pitti, oh, and stop working 19 hours a day! :p
<pitti> yeah, that'd help, too..
 * pitti waves, good luck with the remaining 30 mins :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> pitti, thanks, have a good night
<kenvandine> good night pitti
<GunnarHj> pitti: Just wanted to check, considering that UIFreeze/BetaFreeze happens in a few minutes. I think it's important that https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/langfix/+merge/72792 is included in b1. Is it ok that rodrigo_ does it tomorrow?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Never mind, missed that you waved good night.
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, tomorrow should be ok
<seb128> GunnarHj, that seems closer from a bug fix than from an ui redesign anyway
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks! Agree. Was about to ask you, but you came first. :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> brb, session restart
<chrisccoulson_> hah - http://blog.mozilla.com/metrics/2011/08/25/
<chrisccoulson_> i wish we had a similar way to gather hard data like that ;)
<chrisccoulson_> but i bet you all turn off test pilot!
<chrisccoulson_> :P
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, btw can we get http:// back in the urlbar ? ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, no ;)
<seb128> dunno who decided to drop it but that's a stupid move
<chrisccoulson_> i think there is a pref actually
<chrisccoulson_> why do you miss it?
<seb128> because I keep copying urls to emails and bug report that don't get highlighted
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson_: watch them remove ctrl-f by using that metric as justification
<seb128> nor working on click
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, you mean copying URL's from the addressbar?
<chrisccoulson_> that should actually include the protocol when you copy
<chrisccoulson_> if it doesn't, then it's a bug
<chrisccoulson_> that's definitely the intended behaviour
<chrisccoulson_> (ie, protocol is hidden, but it's copied if you copy the url from the addressbar)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, ok, I got a few cases when it didn't work
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, it works here
<chrisccoulson_> were you copying partial url's?
<chrisccoulson_> oh, even that works here
<seb128> no, that works as well
<seb128> dunno, I will tell you if that happens again
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, oh, I know
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, I do type a few words, i.e "oneir", key down in the combo and ctrl-C
<seb128> that doesn't work
<seb128> like I wanted to copy the etherpad url without opening it
<seb128> it's a fail
<chrisccoulson_> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson_> i'm not sure how it would handle that, unless you type the protocol too
<stgraber> hmm, I "think" I found a bug, unless I just changed name and am now called "[Invalid UTF-8]" ;)
<ricotz> DBO, somehow i still got this crash, i dont really know how to get into this state -- i looked a bit around and changed this http://paste.debian.net/plain/127413
<stgraber> indicator-session doesn't seem to like utf-8 ;) checking if system is up to date
<DBO> ricotz, and that makes a difference?
<kenvandine> stgraber, it is fixed
<kenvandine> in 0.3.3.1
<ricotz> DBO, cant say since it is hard to reproduce :\
<DBO> ricotz, I really doubt that makes a difference
<stgraber> kenvandine: ok, still on 0.3.3 here. thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that sucks :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm switching to chrome!
<ricotz> DBO, the crash is happening for me on freeing priv->path (bamf-view.c:549)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, hah, chrome hides it too :P
<DBO> ricotz looking in a second
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, I'm switching to ie!
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> wait
<seb128> I'm sure epiphany doesn't do it ;-)
<DBO> ricotz, somehow priv->path is getting free'd externally...
<DBO> though Im sure you figured that out...
<DBO> sorry still playing catch up :)
<ricotz> DBO, probably, so i was thinking gdbus is crashing or messing with it somehow
<kenvandine> seb128, ok... so since rb already has a breaks for the music store... i should add a conflcts to make sure that upgraders definitely get it removed before rb gets updated?
<seb128> kenvandine, no, one should be enough
<kenvandine> this was added  before ted had the failed upgrade
<DBO> ricotz, I guess thats possible, let me know if you think it's fixed
<kenvandine> maybe he had some weird combination or something
<ricotz> DBO, if that is the case there are other places with dbus related methodes using the priv->... strings
<DBO> thats kinda why I dont think this is the case
<DBO> you know what this could be
<DBO> a screwed up slice allocator
<micahg> cyphermox: thanks for the pidgin upload before beta :)
<ricotz> DBO, would be easy to confirm if i know what triggers it :(
<DBO> ricotz, heisenbug
<ricotz> DBO, might be caused by restarting the windowmanager
<DBO> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<DBO> dont do that?
<ricotz> and other things
<DBO> things you shouldn't do:
<DBO> anything that makes my code crash
<DBO> the end
<ricotz> this isnt a intentional restart, sometimes gnome-shell wants to crash ;)
<ricotz> DBO, but this could mess around with bamfdaemon, i guess
<DBO> do you only see this with GNOME Shell?
<DBO> because it does silly things
<ricotz> DBO, i think the elementary guys seeing it too
<DBO> with what WM?
<ricotz> so not this strictly related to g-s
<DBO> I am more thinking mutter
<ricotz> i think metacity
<ricotz> gnome-shell is mutter, there is no separate process anymore
<ricotz> i mean it isnt a plugin anymore
<ricotz> DBO, i think another trigger of this crash is the bamf-trigger of dpkg -- bamf index update
<DBO> O_o
<ricotz> but i dont have a trace of it
<ricotz> it is really a heisenbug
<chrisccoulson> seb128, want to sponsor a glib upload (for bug 829778)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829778 in glib2.0 "Breaks everything because of an API break in glib" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829778
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<seb128> can you do?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm trying to get an unity bug fix upload out before skaet lock the archive :p
<chrisccoulson> heh, sure, no problem :)
<chrisccoulson> i've pushed it to bzr anyway
<seb128> chrisccoulson, will do later otherwise, you real need to apply for upload rights btw ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, won't i end up with more work to do if i do that? ;)
<seb128> no, less seeking for a sponsor rather ;-)
<bryceh> seb128, offset by others asking you to sponsor stuff ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i can try
<seb128> bah, I'm not like that :p
<seb128> 'night
<RAOF> tkamppeter, seb128: Re: the standard profiles - we'd want at least the sRGB and AdobeRGB standard profiles.  I think the rest could be dropped from the CD if push came to shove.
<achiang> does anyone here know how to get autologin to work after an X crash? i can't seem to make gdm do such a thing
<bryceh> achiang, you have X crashing so much?
<achiang> bryceh: no, but i want to know how to do it. :)
<bryceh> achiang, ah good :-)
<bryceh> achiang, afaik there isn't a configuration setting for that; I suspect you'd need to dig into the code for where it detects that X has crashed and add a check for if autologin is set
<achiang> bryceh: ah, ok. i can try that. after a bit of googling, it seems kdm has an option to re-autologin after an X crash
<achiang> but i couldn't find similar for gdm
<bryceh> I suspect it's not implemented; it's been a while since I dug through gdm internals though
 * achiang starts digging around
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-26
<robert_ancell> RAOF, does bug #602505 look like a standard X problem to you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602505 in lightdm "Support Init, PreSession and PostSession script hooks" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602505
<robert_ancell> (aside from the fact that LightDM doesn't fallback to a failsafe)
<robert_ancell> I mean bug #829163
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829163 in lightdm "Lightdm does not start with nvidia-current driver installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829163
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Could be?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I'll rephrase that.  I'm about to reassign that to X, any objections?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: With more (or, in fact, any) details it might be clearer.  That could be the result of a broken xorg.conf.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: No objections :)(
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what is the right package for X again?
<RAOF> xorg is where you might want to send it first; that's where the triage queue is.
<bryceh> yeah sort of silly to file a bug that X doesn't work when an xorg.conf is specified, and not include said xorg.conf.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, does /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer no longer exist?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: As far as I can tell, no, it doesn't exist.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so failsafe is completely broken at the moment?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: /usr/share/xdiagnose/failsafeXServer is probabyl what you're after?
<robert_ancell> Then this might be out of date /etc/init/failsafe-x.conf
<RAOF> I don't have such a file.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, in x11-common?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Nope, not here.
<robert_ancell> oh, must be legacy.  I removed the file and reinstalled x11-common and it disappeared
<tjaalton> robert_ancell, RAOF: looks like that file needs to be cleaned on x11-common upgrade
<tjaalton> it already does that for a bunch of files, but that seems to have been left out
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF , any word yet from tseliot and nvidia?
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: He's done some preliminary checking to ensure it's something nvidia will accept as their fault (and not caused by something we do strangely, like the grub bootsplash stuff).
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Hm.  Perhaps that wasn't totally well worded.  He's raising it with nvidia :).  And, in the meantime, I've pointed DBO at a dbus interface he can use to work around the problem.
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<jasoncwarner_> aight...thanks!
<pitti> Good morning
 * pitti yawns -- sleep would help!
<pitti> Sweetshark: sorry about bug 834178, seems this collided with yesterday's postgresql update :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 834178 in libreoffice-l10n "next libreoffice ftbfs (all archs)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834178
<BigWhale> Morning
<tkamppeter> RAOF, thanks. Can you split icc-profiles-free appropriately into two binary packages?
<jbicha> ricotz: good morning, looks like gnome-shell still FTBFS on ARM
<ricotz> jbicha, hello, yes :\
<ricotz> bigon, could you take a look at this http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/gnome-shell/gnome-shell_3.1.4-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<glatzor_> morning pitti, how can I avoid that apport picks up a DBusException in a python service raised for the client?
<pitti> glatzor_: there is no easy way to do this right now
<pitti> I noticed the same in Jockey, I used return codes instead
<BigWhale> uhmm, did firefox (or better, flash) stopped using PulseAudio for sound?
<BigWhale> because youtube is sending sound to my headphones and pulseaudio is sending it to my speakers
<tkamppeter> Big improvement: I could log in on the desktop without getting any crash message! But I had to log in through gdm, lightdm still does not start.
<Sweetshark> morning all (not a good one so far for me it seems)
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> Sweetshark: the joy of beta freeze rush :/
 * pitti hugs Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> pitti: nah, I am guilty alone on that one alone.
<pitti> I swear, I'll sleep at least 10 hours on the weekend
<pitti> Sweetshark: btw, I tried to IRC/call you last night -- the upload had a release target of "UNRELEASED"
<Sweetshark> pitti: I am still flappergasted that that one didnt show up on my local builds.
<pitti> Sweetshark: I hit the .changes over the head and hand-edited it
<pitti> Sweetshark: you might still have had libpq-dev 9.0?
<Sweetshark> pitti: cant be, I didnt update but the local build after the failed upload failed too.
<Sweetshark> anyway: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commit;h=e98b13ea9a5c8099bdf13e1e6dc4d175ce8cff77 and http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commit;h=77e0cb8f863fad1b29b03f97c59ed53f6577c964 should fix it, but I didnt try to package it again as doing that after 2 am local ist just the way to doom
<pitti> ah, good
<BigWhale> Can someone with multiple audio cards check where Flash outputs its sound?
<BigWhale> after an upgrade today, Flash is not using pulse audio, or so it seems
<pitti> TheMuso: still here?
<Sweetshark> pitti: anyway, thanks for helping me breaking main even harder :/
<pitti> Sweetshark: it fails worse with libpq 9.1?
<pitti> sorry, that wasn't intended
 * Sweetshark tries to do the packaging very carefully ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: nah, you are not guilty in any onther way that uploading the package as requested ...
<pitti> heh
<pitti> Sweetshark: fortunately -l10n failed the same way, otherwise we'd have a lot of uninstallability right now
<Sweetshark> pitti: we shouldnt build the sdbc-postgresql stuff at all yet -- that was half done ongoing work by _rene_ (which is ok, because his packages are still unreleased).
<Sweetshark> pitti: should the changes file be generated including the changelog entries from the last (failed) upload?
<Sweetshark> pitti: i.e. -v3.4.1-4ubuntu1?
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, just the most recent upload
<Sweetshark> k
<pitti> -v is only necessary for SRUs when you stack several on top of each other, or for merges
<pitti> but the previous version hit oneiric-changes@, so no need to repeat it again
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, where did my forward button go in firefox??!
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson good morning
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, doing pretty well
<rickspencer3> it's been a bit quiet
<rickspencer3> (which is a nice change ;) )
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<rickspencer3> how about you?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, i'm good thanks
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> good morning pitti
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, so the forward button is now gone in firefox, and only appears once you navigate with the back button
<chrisccoulson> weird :/
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> tired
<pitti> took me until 1:30 am to figure out ubiquity
<seb128> stop working 19 hours a day!!!
<pitti> but I have it mostly nailed now
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: which FF version are you using?
<pitti> one bug in pygobject which has an easy workaround, and two fixes in ubiquity that I pushed into a branch
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, nightly
<seb128> pitti, great, at least you got somewhere ;-)
<seb128> hey jbicha
<pitti> but at this point we'll do the update post beta-1
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<jbicha> seb128: howdy
<chrisccoulson> seb128 will be pleased with more UI elements being hidden in firefox ;)
<pitti> now, off to reducing the stuff in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+bugs?orderby=-importance&field.milestone%3Alist=39143
<glatzor_> pitti, hello, I prepared some bugfixes in lp:~glatzor/aptdaemon/ubuntu-oneiric Could you upload them since mvo is off?
<pitti> glatzor_: sure
<pitti> glatzor_: it doesn't refer to bugs, is that important for beta-1/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> glatzor_: erm, actually he did upload it
<pitti>  aptdaemon | 0.43+bzr676-0ubuntu1 |       oneiric | source, all
<pitti> which is what's in bzr currently
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, you closed the wncksync task in bug 829778. i opened that because we want it removed from the archive
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829778 in glib2.0 "Breaks everything because of an API break in glib" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829778
<glatzor_> pitti, I haven't yet merged my branch in the ubuntu-oneiric branch, see lp:~glatzor/aptdaemon/ubuntu-oneiric
<pitti> glatzor_: ah, sorry
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't mind ui element being hidden, I do mind copy or urls leading to something that can't be clicked ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you add the gvfs-bin recommends btw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i didn't. do you want me to do that?
<seb128> pitti, I will spend some time today on ftfbs, nbs, and milestoned bugs cleaning btw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you want sure ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yay
<chrisccoulson> nice! i can plan for P already - http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2011/08/every_six_weeks.html ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: firefox 11 and a 0-day firefox 12 for P apparently :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, sorry; will do
<pitti> chrisccoulson: liblauncher rdepends on wncksync, can this go, too?
<pitti> only rdepends is netbook-launcher-efl
<pitti> suppose that could go as well
<seb128> ogra_, ^
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it's currently uninstallable anyway
<seb128> pitti, it was only kept for armel iirc
<pitti> I thought only kept if someone wanted to work on it?
<seb128> check with ogra_ but I guess we can drop those with unity-2d
<chrisccoulson> i must admit, i didn't check the rdepends on wncksync, i just assumed that it was obsolete and that nobody uses it ;)
<pitti> I dropped wncksync and liblauncher, keeping -efl for interested parties
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> glatzor_: merged; the changelog doesn't look beta-1 critical, is it?
<glatzor_> pitti, right. sorry I just realized the freeze. it is ok to wait.
<pitti> glatzor_: ok, great; uploading now
<pitti> glatzor_: pushed/uploaded
<glatzor_> thanks Pici
<glatzor_> thanks pitti
<pitti> seb128: I suppose bug 805063  should move to beta-2 now?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805063 in unity-2d "[dash] preferred applications are not stored in GConf anylonger" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805063
<huats> morning
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: for bug 804397, what's the final resolution? add the recommends to gvfs?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804397 in xdg-utils "xdg-open depends on gnome-open, but it's not on the CD" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804397
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's the plan
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is the bug description obsolete then? It says gnome-open is missing
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's obsolete
<seb128> pitti, the title should be "on gvfs-open or gnome-open, but neither is on the CD"
<seb128> well it's not obsolete
<seb128> it's still an issue than installing xdg-utils gives you a broken xdg-open
<seb128> but if we get gvfs-bin on the CD the bug becomes a low importance one
<seb128> still a bug though
<seb128> pitti, how much stable we need to be today? i.e should I refrain from small bug fix updates (like making packages use dh_translations when they don't)?
<seb128> or small bug fixes
<pitti> today is still fine for unintrusive fixes
<seb128> or are those ok?
<pitti> and also for milestoned ones
<seb128> ok, thanks
<pitti> we just want to peer-review them in the queue
<seb128> gotcha
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to review a bug list to help you a bug?
<seb128> the canonical team assigned one maybe?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: bug 804397 updated, are you working on an upload?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804397 in gvfs "xdg-open depends on gnome-open, but it's not on the CD" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804397
<pitti> seb128: I'm currently walking through the desktopish ones on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+bugs?orderby=-importance&field.milestone%3Alist=39143
<chrisccoulson> pitti - https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/gvfs/lp804397
<pitti> seb128: if you want to work on the "missing translations" ones, that sounds great
<chrisccoulson> i can't upload gvfs, or push to the bzr branch :(
<pitti> it'll help translators if we do it earlier
<seb128> pitti, ok, doing that then, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sponsiring.l.
<pitti> gosh, typing
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you email cjwatson? gvfs should be in the desktop set (I'm suprised it's not in fact)
<ogra_> seb128, pitti, chrisccoulson, no need for keeping efl other than in universe
<ogra_> (or anything related to the old launcher
<pitti> ogra_: it's in universe, but uninstallable
<ogra_> well, from the ubuntu-arm POV its useless
<ogra_> so do what you feel like ;)
<pitti> I'll remove it then, it's rather useless right now
<pitti> and the source is still on launchpad
<tjaalton> btw, is there a way to disable unity launcher items from a customized setup?
<seb128> tjaalton, what do you mean?
<tjaalton> seb128: well, how to disable an entry or to add a new one, but I think I know the answer already
<seb128> tjaalton, it's a gsettings key
<seb128> tjaalton, but do you want to block a specific program to be added?
<seb128> or lock the launcher?
<seb128> or force one entry to stay there?
<tjaalton> seb128: both I guess
<seb128> not sure that's easy to do
<seb128> you can probably easily lock the list of favorite
<seb128> but block special items not sure
<jbicha> right, you should be able to make a setting mandatory
<tjaalton> thinking that it's what my ex-colleagues will ask first when they try 12.04 :)
<seb128> tjaalton, simply lock the launcher favorites?
<tjaalton> seb128: system wide
<seb128> tjaalton, what's the goal?
<tjaalton> changing the system defaults
<seb128> consistent ui? block running of random softwares?
<pitti> seb128: so should we reintroduce the older gnome-menus with a new source package to provide the old ABI/python-gmenu again?
<tjaalton> for instance the software center is useless on a classroom computer, where people can't install anything
<seb128> tjaalton, ok, custom default config is trivial, just ship an override for that gsettings key with your list
<tjaalton> seb128: yeah, that's what I thought, thanks
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hello Martin, I've thought about yesterday's talk about LC_MESSAGES etc., and I think I have an idea how to deal with it when setting variables instead of setting and unsetting back and forth. Will write a couple of MPs.
<seb128> pitti, so we basically need the old lib and the python binary? not the dev?
<pitti> seb128: right, and not the gnome-menus binary
<pitti> seb128: well, we need libgnome-menu-dev, too
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libgnome-menu-dev
<pitti> there's a bunch of depends still
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to work on that?
<pitti> I think gnome-shell probably wants to move to libgnome-menu-3-dev, though?
<pitti> seb128: if you have some time, that'd be appreciated
<seb128> pitti, g-s will probably be done for 3.1.5 yes
<seb128> jbicha, ^ do you know?
<seb128> pitti, ok, can do
<pitti> cheers
<pitti> ah, langpacks generated, time to test them
 * pitti yearning for not-oversized CDs
<seb128> pitti, where where where? I want to test them ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I'll get you a French build
<seb128> danke!
<ricotz> pitti, yes, gnome-shell already uses menu-3
<pitti> ah, then at least that dependency will go away
<pitti> alacarte will probably be removed
<pitti> and wncksync went away
<ricotz> pitti, do you like to sponsor http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/gnome-shell/gnome-shell_3.1.4-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<seb128> pitti, not sure, it got a bunch of commits in git this week
<pitti> and there's still a bunch
<jbicha> seb128: yes it was ported to the gnome-menus, the real question is why gnome-shell didn't bother releasing a 3.1.5
<pitti> ricotz: can't right now, but a little later; queueing
<ricotz> pitti, alright :)
<pitti> ricotz: why did you drop libpolkit-agent-1-dev b-dep?
<ricotz> pitti, i didnt
<pitti> ricotz: ah, misread, sorry
<pitti> ricotz: uploaded
<ricotz> pitti, thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, any idea how to deal with bug 834523?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 834523 in gnome-control-center "Can't change the keyboard layout from a default install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834523
<seb128> not really, I assigned it to rodrigo
<seb128> ideally we could move that tab to the keyboard config capplet
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/lp/
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> evo is translated again
<pitti> restarting desktop to check
<GunnarHj> seb128: What about the current gnome-keyboard-properties?
<pitti> seb128: work fine here; I'll build the sources and upload, so that they are in unapproved
<seb128> pitti, does "gnome-menus2" works as a name for you?
<pitti> sure; it's just temporary, I'm not picky
<seb128> pitti, ok, uploaded
<seb128> pitti, should be in new in 3 minutes
<GunnarHj> seb128: As I mentioned yesterday, I'd like to see https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/langfix/+merge/72792 in b1, but haven't seen Rodrigo around today. Can you possibly sponsor that MP?
<seb128> GunnarHj, can you put it down on the sponsoring section of http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/oneiric-desktop
<ricotz> pitti, sorry, but gnome-shell sticks in the queue and needs to be approved
<pitti> ricotz: yeah, will get to it, still fiddlign langpacsk
<pitti> erk typing
<ricotz> pitti, no problem, ty
<seb128> pitti, ok, sorry, gnome-menus really uploaded with the orig this time
<seb128> pitti, langpack update works fine for me
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=gnome-menus2
<pitti> seb128: will look in a bit, thanks
<seb128> yw
<pitti> last langpacks are uploading
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can you please have a look at the beta-1 items on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-email-client and close/postpone/move them to b2 as appropriate?
<pitti> RAOF: at this point I guess we have decided to keep nouveau 3d?
<pitti> RAOF: "[raof] Evaluate whether to retain nouveau 3d, some time after kernel freeze: TODO"
<pitti> RAOF: I assume this is "DONE" and we'Re goign to keep it; please flip back if that's still open
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sure
<chrisccoulson> urgh, the glib build timed out :/
<chrisccoulson> ^^ seb128
<pitti> uh, that again?
<pitti> we might do a retry
<seb128> yeah, retry it
<seb128> testsuite hang again?
<seb128> desrt will cry
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, seems to be
<seb128> can you save the build log?
<seb128> in case desrt wants to see it
<pitti> kicked
<pitti> oh argh
<pitti> sorry
<bryceh> pitti, yeah there's been a deafening silence for 3d issues with nouveau.  seems pretty solid
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i've saved that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> pitti, no worry ^
<chrisccoulson> i had it open in my browser ;)
<pitti> ah, good
<pitti> chrisccoulson: "drop version specific install path from firefox (/usr/lib/firefox-5.0) so that defaults packages don't break with every update" -> moving that to b2
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'll probably end up doing that slightly differently, and just giving you a stable path for the distribution.ini
<chrisccoulson> that's all you need isn't it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right
<pitti> chrisccoulson: what was wrong with /usr/lib/firefox/ ?
<pitti> hm, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-dx-o-compiz looks a little thin
<pitti> dbarth: ^ do you know what the purpose of this was?
<seb128> pitti, it was the compiz work for the o cycle
<seb128> pitti, the spec is mostly done now, unitydialog and gsettings got deferred
<pitti> seb128: right, but "provide a tested tarball" isn't very clear
<pitti> the gsettings migration is
<pitti> ok, so "tested tarball: done", "gsettings: postponed"?
<seb128> pitti, it was "get a tarball with the new things"
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> yw
<dbarth> pitti: checking
<pitti> dbarth: ^ seb128 just answered
<dbarth> yes, most of that has been deferred
<dbarth> i updated the bp
<pitti> ah, me too; but your's should be more precise
<pitti> chrisccoulson: "Evaluate moon build-depend on xulrunner-dev, switch to firefox-dev if appropriate or drop"
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that's marked as "blocked"; what's the blocker here?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 798941
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 798941 in moon "moon FTBFS in oneiric with libav 0.7" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798941
<pitti> seems moon has zero rdepends in oneiric
<pitti> so we could remove it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems people aren't that bothered about fixing it
<Laney> kill it lots and hard
<pitti> can I kill, can I kill?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ^
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, feel free
 * pitti locks and loads
<pitti> chrisccoulson: closed bug and WI
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<pitti> need to get our WIs down, so I'm cleaning up
<Laney> 49 packages?
<pitti> Laney: yes, that includes all binaries times all arches
<Laney> ah, makes sense
<tjaalton> hrm, is there a bug about 'alt' opening some kind of a switcher, breaking alt-arrow?
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice_3.4.2-2ubuntu2_source.changes ready for upload (l10n is still testbuilding)
<pitti> Sweetshark: yippie
<pitti> Checksum doesn't match for /home/pitti/libreoffice_3.4.2-2ubuntu2.debian.tar.gz
<pitti> erm, what?
<Sweetshark> hmm
<pitti> hang on
<jbicha> oh you killed moonlight?
<Sweetshark> pitti: arrgh, I did a bin build after the source build. mom, Ill upload the original.
<jbicha> some people use that but I guess they can get it from the website
<pitti> jbicha: yeah; FTBFS, using old xulrunner, nobody wanting to fix it
<pitti> Sweetshark: uploaded
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks
<pitti> Sweetshark: want me to wait with l10n?
<jbicha> yeah, it's fine, the Desktop Guide actually mentions Moonlight so we'll just have to redirect users to the web
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes
<Sweetshark> pitti: pferde apotheke kotzen
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, must be some north German joke?
 * pitti -> lunch, bbl
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://www.sprichworte-und-zitate.de/ich-habe-schon-pferde-vor-der-apotheke-374/
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, heh :)
<glatzor_> pitti, I have got another apport issue. Aptdaemon forks to apply the changes. it seems that if the child crashes (tiggered by a dpkg failure) an apport report is created for the crashed child
<glatzor_> pitti, lp: #834379
<glatzor_> pitti, the bug has so many duplicates that launchpad cannot handle opening the master bug page anymore :)
<tjaalton> seriously, anyone running the current unity?-)
<tjaalton> alt-arrow doesn't work anymore
<tjaalton> sorry, ctrl-alt-arrow
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: argh, you're right
<tjaalton> \o/
<soren> Works for me, but I've got sort of a frankendesktop thing going on here, I guess.
<soren> Oh, and I seem to be lagging behind on updates. /ignore me
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> mouse shortcuts for moving are broken as well
<soren> Oh dear.
<soren> That's going to suck.
<mdeslaur> pitti: I have a package ready to upload to fix bug 824188
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824188 in gnome-settings-daemon "screen does not lock when closing lid until after you open lid again" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824188
<seb128> tjaalton, works for me on my 2 boxes with normal accounts and guest session
<seb128> mdeslaur, upload
<mdeslaur> seb128: thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, they will review it from the queue, bug fixes are fine today
<tjaalton> seb128: 4.10.2?
<seb128> tjaalton, yes, I did package it, I made sure to test it before uploading and the archive version once it built ;-)
<tjaalton> oh you did ;)
<ricotz> seb128, hi, i updated vala to 0.13.3 (see pad) is there a FFe bug needed?
<seb128> ricotz, hey, no, not sure if they will let it in before beta1 or not though, to check with pitti
<seb128> ricotz, but thanks
<ricotz> seb128, ok, you pinged him now, so might take a look
<seb128> ricotz, well in any case we can just upload, if it's not ok it willl sit in the queue until after beta1
<seb128> thanks for the work, I will review it later today
<ricotz> seb128, alright, it is a simple uupdate, no other changes needed
<pitti> re
<pitti> tjaalton: I use ctrl+alt+arrow to switch workspaces, works here
<tjaalton> tjaalton: me too, doesn't work on my own sessions on two machines, guest session _is_ fine
<tjaalton> if I press alt, I get the switcher
<pitti> glatzor_: ah, so the child is intended to throw an exception?
<pitti> glatzor_: we could add a package hook to just ignore SystemErrors thrown by aptdaemon, would that help?
<seb128> tjaalton, stop talking to yourself ;-)
<tjaalton> ok, if "key to flip through windows in the switcher" has the default value (<Alt>grave), it's broken
<tjaalton> seb128: ^:)
<seb128> tjaalton, did you change the launcher key to alt in ccsm?
<tjaalton> if I disable that shortcut, things work
<seb128> tjaalton, talk to DBO when he comes online
<tjaalton> so, maybe it depends on your keymap? what the heck is grave anyway, in this context
<seb128> it's his doing
<seb128> it's supposed to be the key on top of tab
<tjaalton> ok will do
<seb128> but I think he didn't get the smart logic for that yet
<tjaalton> <Alt>section here
<seb128> so it's the key on top of tab on an us layout :p
<tjaalton> why of course :)
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: ^ can you verify?
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: sorry, you want me to verify what exactly?
<mdeslaur> as soon as I press ant, I get the window switcher
<mdeslaur> s/ant/alt/
<glatzor_> pitti, the main process could also be killed by a SystemError. Unluckily python-apt uses SystemErrors for all exceptions
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: if you have ccsm installed, try disabling the shortcut I mentioned
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: from unity switcher settings
<seb128> tjaalton, could you open a bug?
<tjaalton> seb128: sure!
<seb128> thanks
<tjaalton> what does 'grave' the symbol look like?
<tjaalton> oh wait
<tjaalton> I have a laptop with us layout
<mdeslaur> I'm trying to find it in ccsm
<seb128> mdeslaur, unity, second tab, bottom option
<glatzor_> pitti, is there a way in the package-hooks to ignore crashes?
<mdeslaur> even if I disable that, as soon as I hit ctrl-alt, the window switcher appears
<mdeslaur> of course, ccsm is crashing, so I don't know if it actually does save the session
<seb128> it should apply when you change the setting
<pitti> glatzor_: the main one is report['UnreportableReason'] = 'explanation'
<seb128> does it work in a guest session? if you don't mind redoing your setting, unity --reset
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, well, it's "disabled" now, and I still can't ctrl-alt-arrow
<pitti> glatzor_: as we present it as a crash, we need to explain why it suddenly isn't one
<pitti> it's a little awkward, we can't prevent the crash from being reported right away, short of not throwing an exception in the first place
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: when you disabled that, your alt key doesn't immediately bring up the window switcher anymore?
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: no, it's enough to fix it for me
<tjaalton> though I don't understand why a guest session would be fine
<mdeslaur> ok, it's not enough for me
<tjaalton> since it's the same layout there
<seb128> did any of you want to try unity --reset?
<glatzor_> pitti, so the user stil gets the dialog?
<seb128> it will reset your compiz config
<pitti> glatzor_: yes
<seb128> including keybindings
<pitti> glatzor_: we haven't had such a special case so far; I guess we need to invent something to prevent reports in these case
<mdeslaur> seb128: after a unity --reset, just pressing alt still brings up the window switcher
<seb128> glatzor_, pitti: or get the software to catch the signal?
<seb128> mdeslaur, ok, talk to DBO when he joins please ;-)
<pitti> that's a little tricky, the dbus server tosses it out there, dbus marshalls it, and the client gets it passed
<pitti> so the client has to intercept it, but the server still appears to throw an exception
<pitti> glatzor_: I wonder whether it would generally be a good idea to ignore DBusExceptions
<pitti> as they will usually be marshalled and sent client-wards
<pitti> hm, but then we'd miss clients who don't handle them properly
<pitti> damn, unity just FTBFSed again on armel
<pitti> dbarth ^
<pitti> that causes unity-2d to be uninstallable
<glatzor_> pitti, I can live with the few bug reports about valid DBusExceptions currently that I get for aptdaemon and session-installer
<tjaalton> no 'grave' in fi, but dead_grave
<glatzor_> pitti, but the forked child produces several duplicates a day
<soren> mdeslaur: I have the same problem as you.
<mdeslaur> soren: as soon as you press alt, the switcher pops up?
<soren> mdeslaur: Yes.
<glatzor_> seb128, but a good idea to just not crash the child. I will have a look into this
<soren> mdeslaur: Even after unity --reset.
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: you can try disabling the other shortcuts
<seb128> try using an us layout?
<seb128> just to see if that "fixes" it
<pitti> glatzor_: hm, it coudl perhaps just reset sys.excepthook to the default?
<tjaalton> I'll try the guest session to see what's going on there
<pitti> glatzor_: as we know that we don't want apport reports for crashes in the child, that would disable apport in these
 * mdeslaur hates clicking on "keyboard" in system settings just to find out it's not the right place for keyboard layouts
<glatzor_> seb128, pitti, Oh, I just checked the code. the child doesn't crash blindly. but calls os._exit(ERROR_CODE)
<mdeslaur> seb128: uhm...there's no way to configure the keyboard anymore?
<mdeslaur> seb128: language support is now our own thing instead of the upstream one, and there's no keyboard layout tab in it anymore
<soren> mdeslaur: I use an applet for that.
<seb128> mdeslaur, oh, suck :-( it's bug #834523
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 834523 in gnome-control-center "Can't change the keyboard layout from a default install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834523
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: yep, it's gone
<mdeslaur> \o/
<tjaalton> but! I know how to make it b0rked for the guest session too
<tjaalton> the shortcut works fine, until you touch it
<pitti> glatzor_: sys.excepthook = sys.__excepthook__ at the start of the child ought to work
<tjaalton> and if you reset to the default, it's broken
<soren> mdeslaur: Oh.
<tjaalton> "touch it" meaning changing it to something else and then revert to default
<soren> mdeslaur: It worked if I disabled the <Alt>grave shortcut.
<mdeslaur> soren: you just set it to disabled and it worked?
<soren> Yes.
<soren> Ah.
<tjaalton> I remember playing with the setting some day, trying to make the new alt-tab suit my needs
<soren> Iguess that sort of makes sense.
<soren> I have no "grave" key.
<soren> At all.
<pitti> dbarth, seb128: oh, there's even a fix for the ftbfs in bug 834576 -- can we cherrypick this?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 834576 in unity "ARM FTBFS fix" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834576
<tjaalton> but it's a mystery why the laptop has it too, since I haven't done the same there
<soren> I have a dead_grave.
<pitti> dbarth, seb128: or want me to upload this?
<pitti> we really need to get this building to unscrew arm
<mdeslaur> oh! it just worked for me now
<seb128> pitti, no please don't
<soren> mdeslaur: So since it's a non-existent key, it just ignores it, I imagine.
<mdeslaur> ok, so setting it to disabled now worked for me
<seb128> pitti, cf what I said to janimo before, I'm going to upload with some other selected bug fixes
<pitti> seb128: ah, good
<seb128> pitti, just waiting for a few fixes to get reviewed and land
<mdeslaur> yeah, a french canadian keyboard has no grave either
<seb128> pitti, it will be in the next hour
<soren> Using grave is also a very poor choice. I doubt very many non-English key maps have that key right there.
<kenvandine> good morning everyone
<pitti> seb128: ok, as long as you can include this, I'm happy
<mdeslaur> seb128: alt-grave = FAIL :P
<seb128> tjaalton, mdeslaur, soren: tjaalton said he would open a bug, I will get DBO to look at it when he's online
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<tjaalton> seb128: guest sessions remains broken even after unity --reset
<seb128> pitti, it's planned ;-)
<soren> seb128: *hugs*
<tjaalton> ok I'll file one now
<mdeslaur> seb128: tanks!
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: thanks
<soren> Oh, this is so much more useful now :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, soren, tjaalton: did the issue started with yesterday update for you?
<tjaalton> seb128: yes, after I ran todays updates
<tjaalton> and rebooted
<mdeslaur> seb128: I hadn't noticed, as I mostly use the workspace switcher button with my mouse
<soren> seb128: I believe so. it wasn't a problem before my upgrade this morning. I may have been about a day and a half behind on updates.
<seb128> ok, thanks
<glatzor_> pitti, thanks. reseting the excepthook is a good workaround
<pitti> glatzor_: actually, I think it's not just a workaround, but the right thing to do there
<seb128> pitti, did you get your theming to break today?
<seb128> or others?
<pitti> seb128: no, it's actually working again!
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> it broke for me ;-)
<seb128> will need to look at it
 * soren too
<glatzor_> pitti, thanks. right.
<seb128> pitti, how much do you need to unscrew armel early?
<pitti> seb128: it takes some 4 hours to build, then unity-2d
<seb128> pitti, or said differently "want an upload now with what we have an maybe an upload in 3 hours with extra bug fixes"?
<pitti> seb128: I think we need a built unity-2d on Monday
<pitti> seb128: 3 h seems fine
<seb128> pitti, ok, so I will wait for the fixes to land rather than doing 2 uploads
<tjaalton> soren, mdeslaur, seb128: filed bug 834684
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 834684 in unity "Switcher shortcut to flip through windows breaks on !us layouts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834684
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<dbarth> pitti, seb128: yes, go ahead as a distro patch please
<dbarth> i'm commenting to ask the patch to go through the regular code review process
<seb128> dbarth, the patch is in trunk already
<seb128> dbarth, don't worry, I'm just waiting on some dnd fixes to land before doing the backports
<dbarth> ok, cool
<GunnarHj> seb128: Added the MP link to the pad (didn't know about the pad)
<ricotz> seb128, fyi, i am going to upload totem 3.1.4 to my staging ppa
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, can you do it in the gnome3 ppa rather?
<ricotz> mhh, right, could need some testing before though
<ricotz> i will keep in staging for now
<glatzor_> pitti, I prepared a new upload in lp:~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/ubuntu-oneiric - also fixed an overflow error
<glatzor_> pitti, the test suite doesn't complain about any errors
<pitti> YIPPIE YIPPIE YAY!
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110826.1/
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson: ^ check out the size
<seb128> space \o/
<seb128> pitti, what did you do?:!
<pitti> seb128: just refreshed the langpacks, to have empty delta ones
<seb128> it's down over 10mb
<chrisccoulson> pitti - nice!
<seb128> seems over what lp should have
<seb128> pitti, can we bring pitivi back on? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ^^
<pitti> glatzor_: darn, forgot to push my release tag last time
<m_conley> woo! :)
<pitti> glatzor_: but seems you did that for me
<m_conley> great job!
<pitti> seb128: at some point yes; but let's keep the 4 MB of slack space for the remaining growth until final
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> hopefully there won't be much more growth ;)
 * desrt cries
<desrt> chrisccoulson: i was having a good morning.  why did you have to ruin it?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> sorry ;)
<desrt> got a log?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, the whole build log is here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/675251/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey ;-)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> desrt, hey ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't get scared I've no work for you :p
<pitti> ah, just ordered a new mobile phone
<pitti> seems my trusty old G1 has finally broken down :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson, kenvandine: ^ but I guess it survived your's by quite a bit
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think my G1 still works
<chrisccoulson> i just don't use it anymore ;)
<seb128> pitti, which one did you get?
<pitti> I can't connect to the network any more, not even for phone
<pitti> seb128: Sony Xperia mini pro
<pitti> again with a slider keyboard
<pitti> http://www.androidhandys.com/2011/05/sony-ericsson-erneuert-xperia-mini-und-xperia-mini-pro/
<pitti> seems like a nice device
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i miss not having a real keyboard on my handset
<kenvandine> pitti, indeed
<kenvandine> mine died over a year ago :)
<kenvandine> well "died"... i bricked it :)
<kenvandine> never flash the radio while holding a sleeping baby
<kenvandine> lesson learned
<mdeslaur> hehehe
<pitti> lol
<pitti> I still remember the pain for rooting the g1
<pitti> I guess now I need to do it all over again
<pitti> or do they lock it down less these days?
<mdeslaur> pitti: they've increased the pain level :P
<pitti> mdeslaur: http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-rootunroot-sony-ericsson-xperia-x10-and-x10-mini-with-a-single-click/ doesn't seem very painful
<pitti> but let's see
<mdeslaur> pitti: oh! If that one still works, that means your model phone hasn't gotten android updates in a while
<mdeslaur> cool
<pitti> mdeslaur: I don't know -- I just ordered it, will get it next Tuesday or so
<pitti> might very well be that 2.3 locks that down (it comes with 2.3)
<pitti> Sweetshark: armel FTBFS> doko says that's expected
<pitti>  doko | pitti: lo will ftbfs on armel, gcj-4.6 is not yet built
<pitti> so I guess we can re-try once gcj is built
<pitti> argh, ppc failed, too
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, ppc failed before and I could investigate on the porter box, because I could install deps (they 404'ed in apt)
<pitti> ah, the chroot needs an apt-get update, I figure
<Sweetshark> pitti: l10n still building here btw
<desrt> chrisccoulson: i think this is an issue we've had for a while with that one particular test
<desrt> my guess is that it's a bug in the test itself
<Sweetshark> pitti: k, I found the issue in the ppc log -- its the same root cause as the armel breaker -- the same fix should work there too.
<pitti> Sweetshark: I don't understand -- I thought with this upload armel should build (once gcj lands)?
<Sweetshark> yes, the fix is a if-on-armel-dont-do-this-dark-magic fix
<pitti> aah
<Sweetshark> making that an if-on-armel-or-ppc-dont-do-this-dark-magic fix
<Sweetshark> should do
<Sweetshark> pitti: fyi http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/commit/?h=distro/ubuntu/oneiric-3.4
<nxvl> RAOF: still around?
<pitti> Sweetshark: it must be a special kind of fun to maintain all these workarounds..
<Sweetshark> pitti: Yes, it is a special place in hell.
<nxvl> seems, not, so i have an issue with unity, for some reason, when i start unity 3D i get it to kinda open, but it seems to open nautilius and crash or something, i only get a top nautilius menu bar, but not the unity stuff (as in left bar, notification area, etc)
<nxvl> is that known bug or my system is spiting at me once again?
<nxvl> (unity2D works fine, and i've no idea why i have gnome3 installed and works too)
<nxvl> also it seems that it opens network manager, since y get the notification that i'm connected to the wireless, but still no side panels for unity are shown
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, could you have a look to bug #834701
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 834701 in unity-greeter "greeter regression, no longer allowing flavours to customize the greeter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834701
<pitti> Sweetshark: do you have a rough estimate of -l10n? I'll be AFK in about an hour
<cyphermox> seb128: you aware of rodigo's work on folks, disabling libsocialweb backend? I'd like to do a rebuild of folks to get it off the list of NBS for libedataserver, just making sure that disabling is really meant to be uploaded now ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, I have: ETA now. I have a blue bulb in my local jenkins install (read: build success)
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> Sweetshark: want me to dput?
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes
<pitti> rockin'
<pitti> done
<seb128> cyphermox, no I'm not, maybe kenvandine has an opinion
<Sweetshark> pitti: since we have already put lo_3.4.2-2ubuntu2 we cant fix ppc without a new upload anyway.
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, but we won't need a new -l10n for that, do we?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, because nothing really needed it
<cyphermox> ok
<kenvandine> cyphermox, and it is in universe
<cyphermox> fair enough
<cyphermox> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> cyphermox, np
<Sweetshark> pitti: no
<Sweetshark> pitti: l10n only builds on i386
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, I meant there are no overly strong dependencies of libo to -l10n
<Sweetshark> pitti: although, it would break for somebody doing "apt-get source" and try to build l10n
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm, there arent in code, but they might be in the control file
<DBO> ping tjaalton
<DBO> ping soren
<Sweetshark> pitti: no versioned deps on libreoffice-l10n packages from lo source package
<rickspencer3> pitti, awesome post on the new retracer
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> rickspencer3: unfortunately photobomb never crashes, so you can't try it
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> well, I'm working on a new app now
<rickspencer3> it will sell at least twice as much as photohomb
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128, I actually have a question for you guys if you have a moment
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> rickspencer3: go ahead; (I'm just in a meeting, so might be a little slow)
<rickspencer3> so, I hear through the grapevine that due to the gnome3 transition a lot of apps won'
<rickspencer3> t build
<rickspencer3> I guess this is in Universe
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> so, when we get to ship 11.10 what happens with these apps? do they just not show up in sc, are the natty versions in sc?
<seb128> rickspencer3, we either fix those or drop those from oneiric
<rickspencer3> seb128, do they get dropped automatically, or does someone have to do something to drop them?
<seb128> rickspencer3, the archive admins have to clean those
<pitti> rickspencer3: we have to drop them manually
<rickspencer3> thanks guys
<rickspencer3> til
<seb128> rickspencer3, yw
<seb128> brb
<tjaalton> DBO: pong
<DBO> tjaalton, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/834684
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 834684 in unity "Switcher shortcut to flip through windows breaks on !us layouts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DBO> I dont understand what you are trying to describe here
<DBO> can you try to explain it to me?
<tjaalton> the shortcut '<Alt>grave' doesnt' work
<tjaalton> in fact, it breaks other things
<tjaalton> since just hitting alt makes the switcher appeear
<tjaalton> -a
<tjaalton> eh, -e
<DBO> so
<DBO> if you change the keybinding to say alt-6
<tjaalton> it works
<DBO> in ccsm
<DBO> what does that do?
<tjaalton> it changes the shortcut to something that works for me
<DBO> okay so the problem is the default?
<tjaalton> 'fi' layout doesn't even have grave
<tjaalton> right
<DBO> right
<DBO> can you test trunk when I ask?
<tjaalton> of unity?
<DBO> yesh
<DBO> what is the key above tab on your system btw?
<tjaalton> sure, maybe not today though :)
<tjaalton> 'section'
<DBO> tjaalton, what if I just ask you to download a branch and run a test in it
<DBO> so just build and run a test app
<DBO> tjaalton, wtf is the section key?
<pitti> rickspencer3: blogging> ooh, pygame? nice
<tjaalton> DBO: §
<DBO> oh okay
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<DBO> tjaalton, so test a simple test program for me then in 20 or 30 minutes
<DBO> to confirm that it spits out the section key for you
<tjaalton> DBO: ok
<tjaalton> but I think it's going to break for others
<DBO> tjaalton, I am using xkeyboard to find the key
<DBO> using the keyboard geometry
<DBO> step 1, find tab key
<DBO> step 2, find key above tab key
<tjaalton> ok so you can map layout->key
<DBO> right, and this way we shouldn't have to worry about different layouts
<tjaalton> ah, in the unity code?
<DBO> yeah
<tjaalton> ok sounds better :)
<pitti> good night everyone, have a nice weekend!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, did you see my ping before?
<mterry> seb128, yah, sorry
<seb128> mterry, could you look at bug #833619 also?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 833619 in unity-greeter "unity-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Set_Transform()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833619
<DBO> are we getting the background changy thing for the greeter?
<mterry> seb128, sorry, realized I didn't ACK you second time either  :)  I'm looking
<seb128> mterry, no worry, thanks
<seb128> DBO: that's a question for robert_ancell, but good point, I forgot to check with him about it
<dbarth> seb128, pitti: with the new langpacks that have been uploaded, can i consider that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/832634 is fixed, except for the uninstalled apps part?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 832634 in unity "Application search results in the dash are not localized" [High,Confirmed]
<dbarth> ie, there may still be an issue in how we query the database, but for the rest it seems that the locale settings are set correctly
<seb128> dbarth, yes, it's mostly fixed
<dbarth> ok
<seb128> ok
<seb128> if some people got their theming broken in oneiric yersterday you can try to set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings active to true
<seb128> it seems to be false for some configs after upgrade
<seb128> not sure why
<seb128> well, most of the list got unset, weird
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<seb128> pedro_, could you upstream the few g-c-c and g-s-d segfaults where I added an upstream component?
<pedro_> seb128, sure, i'm doing some cleanup there so i'll be sending those after
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<DBO> tjaalton, present?
<tjaalton> DBO: somewhat
<DBO> I need you to run a test, it will just print some debug
<tjaalton> sure
<DBO> tjaalton, lp:~unity-team/unity/unity.keyboard-util
<DBO> if oyu pull down that branch and build it (I can help with that if needed)
<DBO> there will be a executable in the tests directory
<tjaalton> checkout running
<DBO> test-keyutil
<DBO> if you run that, it should spew a bunch of stuff on your console
<tjaalton> 3kB/s, whee
<mterry> Just FYI, I have to sign off a tad early today
<tjaalton> DBO: ok, cmake.. ?
<DBO> tjaalton, mkdir build; cd build; cmake ..
<tjaalton> running
<DBO> mterry, but how will you work all weekend if you sign off?
<mterry> DBO, ssshh
<tjaalton> DBO: hm, no output from cmake?
<tjaalton> or did it just hang
<DBO> you ran "cmake .."
<DBO> from inside the build dir right?
<tjaalton> yes
<DBO> if you do ls
<DBO> is there anything?
<tjaalton> : tjaalton@nexus6:~/tmp/unity.keyboard-util/build> find
<tjaalton> .
<tjaalton> ./CMakeFiles
<tjaalton> ./CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log
<tjaalton> ./CMakeFiles/CMakeSystem.cmake
<DBO> thats awesome...
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, i'm going to have to do another freaking thunderbird upload
<tjaalton> :)
<tjaalton> yeah it didn't get far
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: yep :)
<chrisccoulson> that's another armel builder wasted for a whole day!
<DBO> tjaalton, anything interesting in th elog file?
<tjaalton> "The system is: Linux - 3.0.0-9-generic - x86_64"
<tjaalton> nothing else
<DBO> O_o
<DBO> tjaalton, sudo apt-get build-dep unity
<DBO> make sure we're not missing something...
<tjaalton> whoa, a lot of stuff
<tjaalton> the same
<DBO> are you running amd64?
<tjaalton> yes
<DBO> hmmm okay hold on
<tjaalton> this is where strace stops http://paste.ubuntu.com/675448/
<tjaalton> hum
<tjaalton> why is there a space in the paths?
<DBO> tjaalton, no gcc installed maybe?
<DBO> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<tjaalton> is installed
<DBO> kk...
<DBO> why is it looking for " gcc" on your system
<tjaalton> right
<DBO> tjaalton, can I see env
<tjaalton> hahaha
<tjaalton> CC= gcc
<tjaalton> why?! :)
<DBO> i dont know
<tjaalton> ok got it, it's from my zsh setup copied from elsewhere
<DBO> fixit?
<tjaalton> export CC="$CCACHE gcc"
<tjaalton> yes, I'll try in a bit
<DBO> Im running out of europeans with funny keyboards
<tjaalton> ok built
<tjaalton> though it didn't build test-keyutil
<DBO> tjaalton, look in build/tests
<tjaalton> test-get-transients test-input-remover test-minimize-window-handler
<DBO> did you get build errors?
<DBO> it should be in there
<DBO> you can just go into tests
<DBO> and run make
<tjaalton> aah
<tjaalton> I missed that part
<DBO> well normally you dont have to
<htorque> the test built fine here
<DBO> I think tjaalton has zsh define a bunch of stuff for his env
<htorque> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/675458/
<htorque> that's for german dead grave acute
<DBO> htorque, do those results look correct to you?
<DBO> (especially the tab key one)
<tjaalton> well cmake complained about gtest and doxygen
<kenvandine> disable docs
<kenvandine> doxygen is huge
<DBO> and install gtest
<tjaalton> so if it stops there because of the failures?
<tjaalton> I just ran make in tests
<tjaalton> it's building now
<tjaalton> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/675462/
<tjaalton> victory
<htorque> well, there are a lot of keys above space :P - yeah, except for ctrl they look good, but that's due to the notebook keyboard layout
<DBO> tjaalton, do those results look correct to you
<tjaalton> all of them? let me see
<DBO> tab especially, but yes all of them
<DBO> htorque, whats wrong with the ctrl?
<htorque> nothing really, i just have a Fn key below shift_l
<htorque> directly above ctrl is "<>|"
<DBO> htorque, ah
<DBO> but the tab is correct?
<tjaalton> yeah same here, but it's close enough
<htorque> yes, asciicircum ^
<tjaalton> I have a thinkpad usb keyboar
<tjaalton> d
<htorque> thinkpad here as well
<DBO> oh joy
<kenvandine> DBO, btw... my slow switcher on my intel desktop is no longer slow
<kenvandine> DBO, so thanks!
<DBO> htorque, if you want to go the final mile here
<DBO> htorque, actually install that branch
<DBO> and see if alt-asciicircum works for you
<tjaalton> dash fadeout is rather slow on my 965
<DBO> kenvandine, i know :)
<DBO> tjaalton, how slow?
<tjaalton> DBO: I can see the frames
<tjaalton> takes a second or so
<DBO> how long?
<DBO> wow...
<tjaalton> didn't measure
<DBO> let me see if neil is doing this the dumb way...
<tjaalton> not that long I guess :)
<htorque> oh noes, i installed it without prefix=/usr >:(
<DBO> make uninstall
<tjaalton> DBO: thanks for fixing this the right way ;) I'll /away myself and hit the sofa
<DBO> tjaalton, thanks for testing
<htorque> DBO: will rebuild then, what should alt+^ do?
<DBO> you'll see
<DBO> its obvious
<DBO> just make sure you keep holding alt
<DBO> use it like oyu would alt-tab
<Sarvatt> something in the unity build-deps is depending on packages that were removed in xcb-utils 3.8.0 and using old packages that shouldn't even be in the archive anymore (they were all merged into libxcb-util0-dev) http://paste.ubuntu.com/675471/
<DBO> Sarvatt, poke seb or didrocks about that
<DBO> common htorque... tell me it works
<htorque> i'd love to, but nothing happens
<htorque> DBO: but it looks like it's trying to do something as it's causing full load at one core
<DBO> htorque, does alt-tab work?
<htorque> yes
<DBO> if while alt-tab is open
<DBO> you press alt-^
<DBO> does that do something?
<htorque> nope, not even cause cpu load
<DBO> sun of a biscuit...
<htorque> let me restart the session
<htorque> nothing
<DBO> fudge, hold on
<seb128> pedro_, still there?
<pedro_> seb128, yup!
<seb128> pedro_, http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/recent-package-bugs.html seems buggy
<DBO> htorque, still with me?
<seb128> pedro_, there is no way unity is under those listed
<htorque> DBO: sure
<DBO> htorque, almost got something to test
<htorque> i wanted to try the branch on a second system, but that is borked ("trunked") right now
<htorque> DBO: good, i'm almost compiling it ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, what... you think unity has bugs? :-p
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, I don't *think*, I *know* it ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, unity? you mean you'd like to see it there? we're just tracking the products under 'desktop-packages' team
<pedro_> and unity has no bugs of course
<pedro_> ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, ok, what is the url tracking the desktop-packages list?
<seb128> ie gnome, dx and other desktopish?
<pedro_> seb128, i've contacted the dx folks so they can create a team just for tracking their products so we can start creating those kind of reports for them
<seb128> lol
<pedro_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~desktop-packages/+packagebugs
<seb128> "contacted dx to get something done"
<pedro_> oh well
<pedro_> :-)
<seb128> you are new there? ;-)
<seb128> dx never get anything done
 * pedro_ singing la la la 
<kenvandine> it's like tedg reading bug mail
<DBO> htorque, I dont want you to be stuck waiting
<DBO> I cant seem to find the issue right now
<htorque> DBO: no worries, i'll be around for a couple of hours
<soren> DBO: pong
<DBO> soren, nothing now, thanks :)
<achiang> hello, is there a gdm branch for natty? debian/control just points to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu which is way beyond what natty has
<kenvandine> achiang, lp:ubuntu/gdm
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> achiang, lp:ubuntu/natty/gdm
<achiang> kenvandine: ah! thank you
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> have a good w.e everyone
<seb128> (oh, and just mentioning but I'm on holidays so not there next week)
<DBO> anyone still in?
<bryceh> DBO, yes, but busy on a project
<DBO> you cant do me a code review anyway :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-27
<benonsoftware> Wgeb us the next meeting time/date?
<BigWhale> ZOMG! After the update just now, my dash isn't raised on top of other windows
<dupondje> what package takes care of backlight change on inactivity ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-28
<asac> gents i am a bit disappointed that after i upgraded to oneiric on this netbook i am getting unity-2d (i think!); glxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676523/
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676524/ <- thats the unity process list
<asac> hmm
<asac> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<asac> guess that kills the ideapad :)
<bryceh> asac, examine your Xorg.0.log to see why it's doing software rasterizing.  A typical issue is if the kernel drm module didn't load (in which case, check dmesg).  If still no good, file a bug report (ubuntu-bug xorg) and ping raof or I.  (should be monday morning for RAOF soonish)
<basso> where are the application list in gnome-shell gotten from?
<basso> something makes gnome-shell get herp derp and wont load the entire application list
<basso> anyone have a badass solution?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: No there is not an a11y indicator.,
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, you have a long history :)
<TheMuso> heh
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, any plans for one, I need to make one for unity-greeter
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: No there isn't.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, any demand for one?
<TheMuso> Not that I've heard of.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, have you heard any feedback on the GNOME Shell one?
<TheMuso> The closest we have come to an a11y indicator is now part of ubiquity to enable accessibility profiles.
<TheMuso> No I haven't.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-20
<TheMuso> c
<pitti> Good morning everyone
<ritz> robert_ancell, morning , busy ? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48177
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 48177 in general "performance of accounts-daemon is very poor" [Normal,New: ]
<robert_ancell> ritz, always...
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<ritz> robert_ancell, oh ! I was wondering what is your opinion about the resolution for this issue.
<ritz> I have created a branch on lp for this https://code.launchpad.net/~khadgaray/junk/accountsserivce-limit-user
<ritz> where I read of logins.def, and limit it to UID_MAX_G
<ritz> and intend to set a variable say overflow, to let lightdm/gdm/and others know to enable manual login
<robert_ancell> ritz, what's said in the bug reports makes sense to me. The workaround is probably not to use a user list in lightdm but as pointed out we don't have a good solution for if you haven't configured that
<robert_ancell> sounds good
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey
<robert_ancell> ritz, yeah, if the accounts service dbus interface had a "user overflow" flag or similar I could make lightdm/unity-greeter just go for manual login
<ritz> robert_ancell, sweet, thanks. accountsservice/indicator-session and quite a few other apps can be painful
<ritz> thanks
<robert_ancell> pitti, do you know much about librest?
 * pitti looks that up in apt
<pitti> never heard of it :(
<robert_ancell> pitti, you patched it!
<pitti> oh, the thread deprecation
<pitti> but AFAICS that's upstream now, we are in sync
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, I was just doing the update, I'm pretty sure 0.7.90 is a stable release and we should have 0.8.0 by GNOME 3.6
<robert_ancell> it's very light on a NEWS file etc
<pitti> probably best to have a look at the full diff to get an impression of the type of changes
<robert_ancell> yeah I had a look at that, mostly just additions
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, hey
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, is libreoffice 3.6.0~rc4 == 3.6.0.4?
<desrt> yawn!
<desrt> robert_ancell: hacking dconf stuff again? :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, updating a package to use the latest dconf
<desrt> which?
<robert_ancell> gnome-terminal
<robert_ancell> but that codes just temporary anyway
<desrt> surprised to hear that it uses dconf...
<robert_ancell> it's a workaround I believe
<RAOF> Has anyone else seen a bunch of gconf crashes?
<RAOF> Looking like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/1036920
<ubot2`> RAOF: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa2d980c> bug 1036920 not found
<robert_ancell> RAOF, stop using gconf?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Well, that would be nice, of course.
<RAOF> But crashing anything that still uses gconf isn't really a nice deprecation schedule :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, you've discovered our impatient master plan
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is anything else still using it for comparison?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Basically everything C#
<RAOF> The things that I've noticed doing it are Tomboy & Banshee.
<smspillaz> RAOF: only think in PS using gconf at this point is compiz and gtk-window-decorator
<smspillaz> both of which are being migrated over to other things as we speak
<robert_ancell> smspillaz, migrate faster!
<smspillaz> robert_ancell: but tests :(
<robert_ancell> well, tests are good too
<smspillaz> robert_ancell: turns out that writing tons of GObject boilerplate is really really labor intensive ..
<robert_ancell> smspillaz, they invented a language for that. Vala
<smspillaz> robert_ancell: "lets rewrite X in vala!"
<robert_ancell> :)
<smspillaz> "but first, here's a dead horse to beat!"
<tkamppeter> RAOF, hi
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Hi!
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: 3.6.0~rc4 = 3.6.0.4 = 3.6.0 final
<Sweetsha1k> Moin all!
<tkamppeter> RAOF, you have found some issues in cups.postinst?
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Yeah, I did. However, I was misreading the versions we have, so it's not actually a problem.
<Sweetsha1k> hmmm, launchpad seems to be full of fail today. every second thing I do there leads to a "we are sorry-screen"
<RAOF> tkamppeter: There does still seem to be some sort of regression in cups 1.5.3-0ubuntu3; see the last couple of messages on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/973270
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 973270 in system-config-printer "Printer does not provide REQUIRED job history." [High,Fix released]
<tkamppeter> RAOF, commented on the postinst stuff in bug 1037845.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1037845 in cups "[precise-updates] Cups 1.5.0-0ubuntu2 has incorrect postinst" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037845
<tkamppeter> RAOF, about bug 973270, the IPP printing should be all OK, but users with problems in IPP printing need to switch to the ipp14 backend as instructed in this bug report (would we need to add something to the Release Notes here?).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 973270 in system-config-printer "Printer does not provide REQUIRED job history." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973270
<tkamppeter> RAOF, the problem happens with USB printing and only for very few people. It is described by bug 995111.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 995111 in cups "Print failure since upgrade to 12.04" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995111
<RAOF> tkamppeter: The reporter is probably seeing a regression of bug 995111 rather than 973270; cups 1.5.3-0ubuntu2 works, cups 1.5.3-0ubuntu3 does not work. Is that what you were expecting?
<tkamppeter> RAOF, the problem is in the USB backend. As it is currently, it works for the vast majority of users, but there are some printers for which it needs exception rules. With the transition from 0ubuntu2 to 0ubuntu3 I have changed these exception rules as some users have problems. What happened now is that an additional printer needs its exception rule.
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Ok. So, we have two options: revert 0ubuntu3, or do a 0ubuntu4 fixing this regression. How certain are you that you can do a 0ubuntu4 that fixes the regressions from 0ubuntu3?
<tkamppeter> RAOF, I am looking now whether something went wrong in my last change of exception rules, especially if it did not break all Samsung printers. If so, we should do another update to 0ubuntu4 to fix the Samsungs. If it is a single Samsung which causes problems we do not necessarily do the fix in 12.04.1.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, we should not step back as we then break a bunch of Canon printers.
<seb128> hey desktopers
<tkamppeter> RAOF, I found it, it actually breaks all Samsungs. How should I proceed to get the fix quickly into 12.04.1?
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va?
<seb128> oh, it's a pitti
<seb128> pitti, ca va bien ! how are you?
<seb128> had nice holidays?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien, merci! J'ai un bon vacances!
<seb128> I saw you started catching up with emails on the crazy whoopsie discussion on -release ;-)
<pitti> J'aime Strasbourg
<pitti> this was the end of our Bodensee/Rhine tour
<pitti> we finished a bit early (returned last Wednesday) and spent the other days on some cleanup, plumbing, swimming, and table tennis
<pitti> seb128: heh, yeah; I devote today to bug and mail catch up
<seb128> nice
<seb128> yeah, Strasbourg is a nice city!
<seb128> I hope GUADEC is there next year ;-)
<pitti> I'd love that
<pitti> (I don't know conjunctives yet)
<seb128> pitti, j'aimerai ça ;-)
<pitti> seb128: that's one word?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: is -rai a standard suffix?
<larsu> hey pitti, welcome back
<larsu> morning seb128
<pitti> i. e. would "Je lisrai" mean "I would read"?
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: anyway, that's probably still 10 lessons away :)
<larsu> gut! Had one beer too many last night ;)
<pitti> larsu: with this heat, one beer is one too many
<seb128> pitti, it's one of the standard ones, "je lirais"
<pitti> seb128: ah, and "il lirait"?
<seb128> Laney, larsu: hey
<seb128> pitti, correct
<pitti> "vous liraisons"?
<pitti> gotcha
<larsu> heh
<pitti> err, "nous"
<seb128> pitti, no, "vous liriez"
<pitti> "vous liraisez", I gess
<pitti> ah, darn
<seb128> "nous lirons"
<seb128> "vous lirez" (sorry, typo)
<seb128> larsu, did you drink to forget about the coming week madness? :p
<seb128> feature freeze, always a "fun" time
<larsu> seb128, not really, was in good company (some open source people met in Berlin)
<larsu> totally didn't think about ff
<seb128> great ;-)
<Laney> morning
<Laney> my ISP decided to end my connection early :(
<seb128> Laney, oh, where are you connecting from? borrowing the neighbour's internet? ;-)
<jibel> mvo, logs with assertion error message from autopkgtest for software center: http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/software-center.log
<Laney> seb128: I'm tethering with my phone
<jibel> messages* even
<Laney> get quite a strong 3G signal so it's not so bad
<Laney> was supposed to switch to my new house on Thursday, ho hum
<seb128> it's 2012 and those companies still don't know how to handle those things correctly...
<mvo> jibel: nice! how did you do that?
<pitti> hey mvo, how are you?
<jibel> mvo, I ran it manually in the lab.
 * pitti waves to Laney
<Laney> hey pitti, how are you?
<Laney> well rested?
<pitti> indeed I am! had a really nice holiday
<Laney> mentally, if not physically ;-)
<pitti> both actually :)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> so... would you be so kind as to review my l-s branch to kill voodoo in a bit? :P
<seb128> Laney, try offering a beer or some cookies to pitti, who knows he might be in good enough mood after his holidays to sign for that review ;-)
<mvo> jibel: I have a branch that should add the failure automatically, will be part of the next upload, but thanks, I hope I can fix some on the way to the next upload
<mvo> pitti: hey! I'm good, thanks, how are you?
<Laney> hehe
<seb128> joke aside I don't know who knows about those stuff, I can have a sanity check look but I don't know enough about the topic to do an useful review I think
<Laney> well it's only code deletion really
<Laney> I just want to make sure I deleted the right bits
<pitti> Laney: I can have a look, yes; not that I would know much about fontconfig myself, but two pairs of clueless eyes might still be better than one :)
<pitti> mvo: splendid, thanks! I ♥ Bodensee and Rhein :)
<mvo> pitti: very nice!
<Sweetsha1k> hmm, I need some dbus help: I want to call the IsInstalled method on the org.freedesktop.PackageKit.Query interface. I am giving it a "(ssb)" g_variant and get complains that it wants 3 params, but I am giving 4.
<Sweetsha1k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1156838/ <- here is the code. Any hints?
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, what error do you get exactly?
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: the g_variant_new looks ok, except for the & before bResult -- does it really want a bool*, not a bool?
<Sweetsha1k> error is: "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.TypeError: TypeError: IsInstalled() takes exactly 3 arguments (4 given)"
<pitti> seb128: oh
<seb128> python?!
<pitti> err, Sweetsha1k
<pitti> yeah, c'est aptdaemon
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: maybe Im getting that completely wrong ;) the bool is an out param, so giving a bool by value cant work. But appearantly, what I do doesnt work either.
<pitti> I don't find any method "IsInstalled" in PK or aptdaemon, hm
<Sweetsha1k> this is what dbus-binding-tool generates from the xml: dbus_g_proxy_call (proxy, "IsInstalled", error, G_TYPE_STRING, IN_package_name, G_TYPE_STRING, IN_interaction, G_TYPE_INVALID, G_TYPE_BOOLEAN, OUT_installed, G_TYPE_INVALID);
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: its in gnome-packagekit/src/*.xml
<pitti> oh, that's the session installer stuff, sorry
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: right
<pitti>                           in_signature="ss", out_signature="b",
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: don't supply the result as a paramter
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: you'll get the out ones in the GVariant that g_dbus_proxy_call_sync returns
<pitti> i. e. that will be (b)
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: ah! doh. In the example I was cargo cult copying, the returnvalue was never used.
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: I assume I am owner of the returned g_variant then and need to free it?
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: right: Returns :
<pitti> NULL if error is set. Otherwise a GVariant tuple with return values. Free with g_variant_unref().
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: k, thanks. sexy manual memory management. As you can see I wrote a wrapper right away for that because it scares me.
<pitti> "Vala!" *cough*
<Sweetsha1k> oh, somebody declared my blogpost as the mission statement. charming!
<mlankhorst> absolutely
<Sweetsha1k> *grumble* gvariants are no gobjects *grumble*
<mlankhorst> that's a weird mission statement to have
<Sweetsha1k> mlankhorst: huh?
 * mlankhorst declared your irc statement as mission statement!
<Sweetsha1k> mlankhorst: ah yeah!
<RAOF> Sweetsha1k: It'd be *far* too easy if all of glib had a uniform object structure!
 * Sweetsha1k feels observed.
<Sweetsha1k> glib is awesome! *thumbs-up*
<mlankhorst> You know, I refuse to make that a mission statement out of principle!
<Sweetsha1k> g_variant unpacking in glib is just as much fun as com::sun::uno::Any unpacking in LibreOffice.
<mlankhorst> Now THAT'S a statement!
<chrisccoulson> i wish we could see the names of people who select "Yes, it affects me" button in Launchpad
<chrisccoulson> i swear that somebody is just going through every bug and selecting that without even reading the description
<chrisccoulson> eg, bug 628631, auto-confirmed at the weekend
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 628631 in firefox "var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628631
<chrisccoulson> just like 100's of others in my inbox
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you? did you have a good weekend?
<mejo> I've some questions regarding unity 2d and dualhead mode, is this the right channel?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, I had though weather was not so nice, too warm here (over 38°C yesterday)
<mejo> performance is really bad here, and unity (3d, with compiz) doesn't support the required display resolution.
<Sweetsha1k> \o/ LibreOffice has become selfaware. It knows how much of it is installed (and in two hours, I hope I taught it to install more).
<seb128> mejo, hi, try #ubuntu-unity rather
<Sweetsha1k> \o/ LibreOffice has become selfaware. It knows how much of it is installed (and in two hours, I hope I taught it to install more).
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, was pretty warm here yesterday too. i spent the entire day outside, cleaning the car
<Sweetsha1k> Im not so sure really, if that is a good thing -- that quote from T2 about SkyNet comes to mind.
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, nice
<mejo> seb128, thanks for advice, I'll do so :)
<Laney> a whole day to clean the car? must have been really bad!
<Sweetsha1k> StarBasic macros in your document installing universe ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, water, clever move ;-)
<chrisccoulson> Laney, i don't do half a job ;)
<chrisccoulson> i washed it, got rid of some scratches, polished it, waxed it, polished all of the glass and plastic trim, and then gutted the inside of it too
<chrisccoulson> it looks like new!
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: now would be the time to sell the car ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i did have a little helper: http://ubuntuone.com/70Oi8mNc7EO89LxuifRswB
<chrisccoulson> and http://ubuntuone.com/535JCGT1mYUmuVAI7m8yBK
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: awww...that's cute:) did she get some money out of the deal? allowance?
<chrisccoulson> she did remove the money from the drivers door pocket afterwards ;)
<jasoncwarner_> ha! so like a typical carwash ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mvo> robu: good morning, thanks for your u-m review, do you run the tests on a i386 system by any chance? it should work there too, I'm looking for clues why the test is failing for you currently
<wanglao> hello
<seb128> mvo, you forgot a "r"
<seb128> robru, ^
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good, she didn't even try to clean it with a rock or something? ;-)
<seb128> the kids are no fun nowadays :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, she did drop her sponge on the floor a couple of times, but i managed to grab it before her so i could wash the grit out of it ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<ogra_> hmm, did you guys drop metacity from the CD along with uniity-2d ?
<ogra_> seems non GL machines cant even start ubiquity-dm now
<ogra_> (Bug 1037515)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1037515 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with MissingProgramError in run(): No window manager found (tried metacity, xfwm4, matchbox-window-manager, openbox-lubuntu, openbox)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037515
<dpm> hi pitti, I hope you had a great holiday! When you've got a minute, would you mind double-checking the langpack crontab? I updated it with the new build times for Quantal, but I wasn't sure if the quantal line needed a 'quantal-updates' or some other location
<pitti> hey dpm, thanks for covering!
<seb128> ogra_, if ubiquity-dm needs it, it should depends on it
<pitti> dpm: no, just "quantal"
<seb128> ogra_, I guess it falled out by lack of depends putting it on the iso
<dpm> pitti, np, ok, let me change that :)
<ogra_> seb128, it needs *a* wm and will work fine with compiz ...
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, me and ruby also made ice cream this weekend :)
<pitti> dpm: I don't see a quantal line? and the other releases are all disabled
<ogra_> just not on machines that cant run it
<chrisccoulson> (which i've still not eaten yet!)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, yummy, I want ice cream! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i might go and eat some in a bit ;)
<seb128> lucky you ;-)
<seb128> what flavor did you pick?
<dpm> pitti, oh, I just needed to :q, now it should be installed and up to date
<chrisccoulson> we made peach flavour
<pitti> dpm: looks good to me, thanks! (I assume the days match the LP export days?)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, refreshing by a hot summer day, I like that ;-)
<dpm> pitti, yeah, the exports were set up a while ago, I'm just updating the wiki page with the info about the times now
<Laney> updating vala
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, hrm ... is there any limit in the amount of tabs that FF can show ? since today the little side scrolling arrow from the tab bar doesnt allow me to get to the last tab in the list anymore
<ogra_> i can select it from the pulldown list ... but cant reach the tab to close it
<ogra_> (thats precise)
<seb128> Laney, oh, while you are looking at vala...
<seb128> bug #1038843
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1038843 in librsvg "Update to 2.36.2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038843
<Laney> librsvg?
<seb128> Laney, we should maybe build vala-0.18 without --disable-unversioned
<Laney> oh i see
<seb128> Laney, no, see the comment ;-)
<seb128> Laney, I think the way it was done in the past is that the "default" vala version (e.g the one providing "valac") would build without --disable-unversioned
<seb128> that should probably be 0.18 in quantal
<Laney> it didn't get swapped from 0.16?
<seb128> let me look, I've no strong opinion on whether we should default to current stable or unstable
<seb128> wdyt?
<Laney> we have it on 0.16 atm
<Laney> but librsvg is asking for 0.18 explicitly in its build-deps, not sure why
<seb128> we should maybe patch librsvg to check the -0.18.pc then
<Laney> that's what i'm getting at
<Laney> if you ask for the non-default then you get to check for that ;-)
<Laney> i'll do it
<Laney> after making sure it is necessary
<chrisccoulson> i guess the DC move is the reason i currently can't upload from chinstrap?
<Laney> yep, see #is
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks
<chrisccoulson> that kind of sucks. i don't really want to upload firefox and thunderbird from my own connection
<Laney> canonistack works
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, I asked about that a bit earlier, they will fix it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, speaking of which
<seb128> they just fixed it
<seb128> if you want to try ;-)
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, hmm, did you see my ping above ... seems i cant even reach the first and last tab in the list with the scrollwheel
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, yes, i'm not sure what would cause that though. firefox hasn't changed for a while
<chrisccoulson> tried disabling addons? ;)
<Sweetsha1k> heh, I just got my own press article: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/LibreOffice-team-to-focus-on-hard-bugs-1670366.html
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter, wie gehts?
<tkamppeter> pitti, alles in Ordnung, und kaum bist Du zurück schon habe ich etwas für Dich: Kannst Du cups-filters (1.0.22) und CUPS (1.6.1), jeweils den aktuellen BZR-Stand nmach Debian und Ubuntu hochladen?
<tkamppeter> pitti, enthält alles, was vor FF noch rein muss.
<pitti> tkamppeter: doing cups-filters now; does cups' test suite work now?
<tkamppeter> pitti, I did not test the CUPS test suite again. I am rushing stuff into Quantal FF and into 12.04.1.
<pitti> completely disabling cups' test suite really sounds bad
<pitti> we WILL forget about it, and fixing it later is only going to be harder than fixing it now
<mdeslaur> tkamppeter, pitti: do you have a cups upload planned for quantal? Could I get you to add this to it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157149/
<tkamppeter> pitti, I am simply mirroring the SRUs for Precise to the BZR and to Quantal.
<pitti> tkamppeter: could you rather disable the two tests that break?
<mdeslaur> I was going to upload it in a half-hour, but don't want to collide with you
<pitti> tkamppeter: oh, I see quantal already has 1.6.1; please only upload to quantal for now, then
<tkamppeter> pitti, can we adjust the test suite after FF?
<pitti> tkamppeter: it seems you already uploaded the test suite disabling to quantal, so sure
<pitti> tkamppeter: but I won't upload it to Debian as it is; I really don't want to be responsible for breaking it one some of the architectures
<pitti> tkamppeter: also, I can upload cups-filters to experimental, but not to quantal as libqpdf-dev is in universe
<tkamppeter> pitti, libqpdf-dev has already an approved MIR, the MIR is waiting for a package actually pulling QPDF, so we need to upload cups-filters to complete the MIR now.
<pitti> ah, I see; great
<tkamppeter> pitti, bug 1024435. You will fix it today.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1024435 in qpdf "[MIR] qpdf" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024435
<tkamppeter> mdeslaur, what is your patch exactly good for?
<mdeslaur> tkamppeter: it adds apparmor information to the apport report if any denials are found in the logs files
<mdeslaur> tkamppeter: it'll be easier to see if apparmor caused cups to break
<pitti> tkamppeter: qpdf promoted, c-filters uploaded to quantal and experimental; thanks!
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'll let you deal with mdeslaur's patch and uploading cups to quantal
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks for all this.
<robru> good morning!
<robru> hi mvo, still around?
<mvo> robru: hello, yes
<mvo> robru: in a call right now though, so I may be a bit slow
<robru> mvo, no worries, I need to take care of some first-day administrative things. let me know when you're free
<seb128> hey robru, welcome!
<robru> hi seb128 !
<mvo> robru: thanks, my first question would just be if you are on a i386 install
<mvo> robru: thanks for the robustness branch btw
<robru> mvo, I am on an i5
<robru> mvo, you're welcome ;-)
<seb128> robru, uname -a ?
<robru> $ uname -a
<robru> Linux feztron 3.5.0-10-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 13 15:23:58 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<seb128> robru, ok, so 64bit install
<robru> yeah
<seb128> I think that's what mvo was asking
<seb128> i386 = 32b
<seb128> x86_64 = 64b
<robru> I know that. I thought 'i5' was clear enough that it was 64bit :-P
<seb128> I've an i5 and run 32bits ;-)
<robru> well you're just crazy ;-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> could be :p
<robru> seb128, I don't seem to have access to the NewStaffTasks just yet...
<seb128> robru, let me check
<mvo> robru, seb128: thanks
<kenvandine> welcome aboard robru!
<robru> kenvandine, thanks!
<robru> mvo, still on that call?
<mvo> robru: yeah, sorry
<robru> no worries
<robru> mvo, might as well do that review while I wait to be given access to the wiki
<mvo> robru: but I'm keen to reproduce the test case failure in a chroot
<mvo> robru: that would be cool
<robru> mvo, what info do you need from me to do that?
<Laney> hey robru, welcome!
<robru> hi Laney ! thanks!
<seb128> robru, I pinged Michelle about your wiki access issue, she's trying to get it figured out
<Laney> if you're in ~canonical then you should be able to get in the wiki
<Laney> looks like you are: try logging out?
<robru> Laney, it doesn't seem to be working!
<Laney> sometimes stuff is cached
<Laney> also, hate hate hate 3g
<robru> oh, there we go!
<robru> haha
<robru> alright I'm in
<robru> nm seb128 ^
<chrisccoulson> does anyone have oneiric and natty installs to do the rubber stamp thing on bug 1035305, so we can actually make it possible for people to run firefox again?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1035305 in firefox "Crash when switching apps back to Firefox (may be Firebug related)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035305
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that a security targetted upload?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, e.g do we need all series approved for precise to go in?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, it's just a normal SRU
<chrisccoulson> well, not exactly normal. it's the "firebug update caused firefox to crash on start" issue
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mdeslaur, micahg: ^ I'm sure our security team friends have oneiric and natty installs to test one... ;-)
<dobey> seb128: hey
<dobey> seb128: can you attach your screenshot(s) of the u1ms issues you were having in rhythmbox, to bug #1034320 as well?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1034320 in ubuntuone-music-store "Checkout button is invisible" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034320
<mterry> robru, belated welcome!  (I've been having some wifi issues)
<robru> mterry, haha, well I'm drowning in the company wiki so I haven't actually accomplished much yet ;-)
<robru> mterry, but thanks ;-)
<mvo> robru: call is over now
<robru> mvo, oh, ok.
<robru> mvo, sorry for rushing you
<pitti> Laney: reviewed the l-s MP, LGTM!
<Laney> awesome, will get it uploaded after i've wrangled vala!
<Laney> thanks
<mvo> robru: no worries, I can reproduce one of the issues in a chroot now, I work on a fix
<robru> mvo, one of the issues? I thought there just was the one... I had four failures in the test suite but it was the same error each time.
<mvo> robru: *cough* should be all good now, please try bzr up and then run the test again
<robru> ugh, bzr up is not working. How do I tell it that there's an update? it's a bit confused.
<robru> ah, 'rm -rf', perfect.
<mvo> mterry: \o/ for your review
<mvo> robru: mterry also put in a review
<seb128> robru, how not working?
<mterry> mvo, oh sorry, didn't mean to duplicate robru
<robru> seb128, well I'd run 'bzr up' and it'd tell me that it's already up to date, despite the fact that it's clearly one revision behind what's on launchpad. don't worry, I deleted the whole tree and rebranched it from scratch.
<mvo> mterry: no, the more the merrier :) I mean, you raise valid points
<mvo> mterry: latest rev should fix the test failure, sorry for that one
<seb128> robru, not a solution though ;-) did you bzr push that somewhere? maybe it was trying to pull from the location where you pushed
<robru> no...
<seb128> ok, dunno then, weird
<mterry> robru, just jumping in in the middle of this conversation.  is it a branch or a checkout?  bzr up won't help with branches
<robru> it was a branch. so there you go
<seb128> I'm doing the gnome-screenshot update
<mterry> mvo, I still get the same error in test_phased_percentage_from_security (but the others are fixed, oddly).  And the pep8 test still fails
<robru> mvo, test suite looks good to me
<seb128> updating libsecret
<mvo> mterry: hm, hm, pep8 is fixed now, let me look at the percentage one
<mvo> mterry: hm, work for me in both my devbox and in a chroot now :/
<mterry> mvo, let me try again, maybe I'm crazy
<mvo> python3 -m unittest discover is what I used
<ayan> what exactly does it mean to 'safely remove' a usb device under ubuntu?  does this merely unmount the device or is there more to it?
<ayan> err -- specifically a usb storage device.
<mterry> mvo, nosetests3 is what the dep8 test runs
<mvo> mterry: Ran 57 tests in 41.479s
<mvo> OK
<mvo> mterry: are you on a i386 by any chance?
<mterry> mvo, yeah
<seb128> ayan, safely remove power down the port the device is connect to I think
<seb128> ayan, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598690#c8
<mvo> mterry: could you please try r2546?
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 598690 in general "Context menu for an USB pendrive shows "Unmount", "Eject" and "Safely Remove Drive"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ayan> seb128: thanks.  i have an Alcor card reader that powers down when you 'safely remove' a device connected to it and never comes back until the machine resumes from an s3 or s4 cycle.
<mterry> mvo, now they all give the list index-out-of-range error.  :-/
<mvo> mterry: aha, ok, not good, I think I fixed that now in r2547, I will create a i386 chroot to see whats going on
<mterry> mvo, yup, the revision fixed it, all pass
<mterry> mvo, I'll mark my approval in the merge request
<mvo> mterry: excellent, thanks a lot
<kenvandine> mterry, MIR bug 1029549 is ready for the final package to get ACKed :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1029549 in signon-ui "[MIR] online-accounts and friends" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029549
<kenvandine> mterry, can you please do that so I can start upload the stuff that depends on it?
<mterry> kenvandine, done
<mterry> kenvandine, phew!
<kenvandine> thansk!
<kenvandine> phew is right!
<kenvandine> i will be adding 2 more packages to that bug today :)
<mterry> kenvandine, stop it!
<kenvandine> but enough is approved that i can start landing empathy and gwibber :)
<kenvandine> mterry, i know... it's crazy!
<seb128> doing the gnome-system-log update
<mterry> tedg, from your latest remote-login-server merge, I get a bunch of warnings from the test suite: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1157459/
<mterry> They still pass, but I'm not sure they are working right, with all those critical warnings and failures to get a dbus name
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, that's the negative testing.
<tedg> mterry, If you look at that test case it adds a handler for the messages so they don't block the tests.
<mterry> tedg, OK, awesome
<mterry> tedg, I had to add python and dbus-test-runner to my Build-Depends, which you may want to do on your side too, for your automatic builds
<tedg> mterry, Oops, thanks!
<mterry> tedg, just filed a branch to convert slmock to python3 too
<mterry> tedg, not a blocker for MIR like the other package, since it won't land on the CD, but still nice
<tedg> Heh, EVERYTHING needs to be Python 3 ;-)
<tedg> Yup, thanks as well!
<davmor2> hey guys can someone with quantal on a laptop try the following please, let it sleep/blank screen on mains, then move the mouse to wake it,  repeat on battery,  on battery I get the lock screen password but on mains it goes back to desktop
<mterry> tedg, and lastly: uccs-server.c:553:32: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'strlen'
<davmor2> if I do ctrl+alt+l I get the unlock screen on both battery and mains
<tedg> mterry, Did you push your branch?
<mterry> tedg, not yet.  Can in a second
<tedg> Ah, okay, was going to grab your changes.
<mterry> one moment
<mterry> tedg, pushed
<Laney> my, uploading over 3G is a dream
<tedg> mterry, Ah, the strlen issue was because I was including "strings.h" instead of "string.h" ;-)
 * Laney declares fontconfig-voodoo dead
<dobey> mpt, seb128: can you ensure you have all updates installed in quantal, and go to the 'Basket' page in u1ms in rhythmbox again and see if it's still an issue please?
<robru> hey, did the company IRC just go down, or was it just my connection?
<dobey> robru: your connection i guess
<kenvandine> robru, i see a "max connections" error
<kenvandine> but i am still connected
<robru> I also can't get through to smtp it seems...
<robru> man, I can't get through to the wiki either! it's like the whole company has gone offline
<robru> yep, seems I'm somehow locked out of irc, imap, smtp, and the wiki. no idea what the hell happened, I was using these all successfully a couple minutes ago, so it's not like I'm trying the wrong password or something.
<mterry> robru, you can't even get to the wiki page, or you can't login?
<robru> can't even get there. page won't load.
<robru> it's as if some kind of company-wide firewall is locking me out because I can load other pages on the web just fine
<mterry> weird
<robru> oh, and launchpad too
<mterry> :-/
<robru> impressively terrible
<mterry> robru, let me try to ask somebody on canoni irc
<robru> mterry, can you ping deej on the company irc? he was helping me get things set up before, and he'll be able to confirm that I had sent & received company emails
<robru> I just rebooted my computer just in case it was some kind of connection issue on my end, but that hasn't helped
<ricotz> Laney, hi, are you going to do the same packaging changes of vala-0.18 to 0.16?
<Laney> ricotz: I haven't planned to, but I was going to send it up to Debian (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=678342)
<ubot2`> Debian bug 678342 in valac "Autotools helpers are not installed" [Normal,Open]
<Laney> if you want to do it I'll sponsor for you tomorrow?
<ricotz> Laney, i see, it would be pretty nice to have it there too
<ricotz> i am not sure i will get to it
<Laney> none of it is Ubuntu specific
<ricotz> exactly
<Laney> are you in pkg-vala?
<ricotz> no
<Laney> ok
<Laney> well I'll see if I get time to send it up there
<ricotz> great :)
<Laney> I don't plan on adding it to Ubuntu unless you see a need for it in .16
<Laney> these changes were for librsvg
<ricotz> 0.16 can be synced
<Laney> yes, I mean that I don't plan to diverge it
<Laney> and I doubt they would upload given the freeze
<ricotz> ah right, yeah that would be my favorite solution too
<ricotz> a git sync seems fine too
<Laney> well, hopefully they will be in git so the future person who needs it can sync
<Laney> if it becomes a blocker for something
<Laney> s/sync/cherry-pick/
 * Laney is out for some time, ttyl :-)
<ricotz> bye
<Laney> bicycle couriering a modem to my new house ...
<robru> test test
<robru> can anybody hear me>?
<micahg> seb128: I'm on vacation until next week
<kenvandine> robru, loud and clear
<robru> k, lost my connection for a minute there.
<robru> thanks
<kenvandine> np
 * kenvandine wonders how many times he'll get to rebuild empathy today
<kenvandine> might set a record :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: can anyone bet on this outcome?
<kenvandine> sure :)
<davmor2> I'm going for 32 nice round number :)
<mterry> robru, welcome back  :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, i am very likely already past that :)
<mterry> kenvandine, answer is clearly 42
<robru> mterry, well, I'm still locked out of anything that would allow me to do my job. freenode is all I got.
<davmor2> kenvandine: no I meant more times :D
<mterry> robru, oh right.  I forgot you had been here before.  /.\
<robru> heh, yeah
<mterry> robru, mentally classed you as off IRC, despite having chatted to you earlier
<kenvandine> adding 16 new binaries to it and shlibdeps is being a pita
<kenvandine> mterry, 42 might be a good guess :)
<seb128> dobey, it seems it stopped being an issue and I didn't update anything today that should make a difference...
<seb128> dobey, oh, got it again, hum
<dobey> weird
<seb128> dobey, I got it randomly, tried by closing and reopening rb and clicking download and then basket for a few albums
<dobey> seb128: hmm. how often does it happen?
<seb128> dobey, 30% of the time?
<seb128> it's not a very scientific approch, I tried like 10 times and got the issue 3 times
<dobey> right; so maybe it is a webkit heisenbug then
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-21
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: and? am I fired? or did I say nothing dangerous?
<desrt> am i better off installing the last alpha or a nightly?
 * desrt goes for the nightly
<RAOF> Nightly.
<RAOF> Always the nigthly.
<desrt> for you that's a daily, right?
<RAOF> :P
<desrt> RAOF: so nightly isn't going so well
<desrt> know anything about why X would give me a completely black screen without even a cursor?
<desrt> terminal is totally cool.  X is running and ubiquity is apparently running inside of it...
<desrt> dbus and a11y are up.  for some reason dconf is started.
<RAOF> desrt: Sounds fun.
<RAOF> desrt: As always, Xorg.0.log and dmesg is the price of admission to the debug train.
<desrt> RAOF: well, that's the odd thing
<desrt> i have an Xorg.1.log for some reason
<desrt> with a 'no screens found' at the bottom
<jbicha> I've got the nautilus update
<desrt> huh.  no more pastebin tool in quantal?
<desrt> ah.  cd only has main
<desrt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158318/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158319/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158320/
<desrt> RAOF: ^ dmesg, Xorg.0.log, Xorg.1.log
<thumper> desrt: I blame dconf
<RAOF> desrt: Ok, that's confusing.
 * thumper ducks and runs
<desrt> thumper: i blame people who use dconf :)
<RAOF> You might want to try VT8 or 9 or somesuch; there does appear to be an X server running correctly, although something has decided to spawn a second one for some reason.
<desrt> RAOF: vt7 has the X server that's running 'correctly'
<desrt> that's the all-black one
<desrt> root      2966  0.6  0.1  85948  8920 tty7     Ss+  03:39   0:05 X -br -ac -noreset -nolisten tcp -background none vt7 :0
 * desrt kicks it oldschool with gpm
<RAOF> [   264.236] removing GPU device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0 -458544560
<RAOF> [   264.236] xf86: remove device 0 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0
 * desrt is sort of enjoying this vt business -- maybe X is overrated after all
<RAOF> [   264.236] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)
<RAOF> That's the only vaguely suspicion bit.
<desrt> RAOF: that might have been when i docked my machine to try to get network
<desrt> guessing based on the timestamps...
<desrt> the problem existed before then...
<desrt> RAOF: so two X servers starting...
<desrt> could that be robert_ancell or mterry's bug?
 * desrt would be happy to just download the alpha for a working installer, but there's clearly a bug here...
<RAOF> desrt: Probably robert_ancell's bug.
<desrt> lightdm doesn't appear to be running :/
 * desrt blames ubiquity
<desrt> killing X and restarting /etc/init.d/ubiquity gets me a non-black screen (with just the background showing, still no mouse cursor)
<desrt> pretty sure this isn't your problem
<RAOF> Yeah, all *my* stuff seems to be firing on all cylinders.
<desrt> asking in #ubuntu-installer
<TheMuso> desrt: You say a11y was up... What do you mean by this exactly?
<TheMuso> desrt: If you mean during the installer, thats code that needs removing now that we use GTK3.
<desrt> TheMuso: i mean that atspi was running
<desrt> complete with its own private dbus and the registryd
<desrt> new kernel seems snappier for some reason
<desrt> jbicha: so i install gnome-shell and try to get into the gnome-shell session but i get a black screen (this time with a cursor)
<desrt> hm.  i bet it has something to do with some config i have in my ~
<jbicha> I don't know, do you use any GS extensions?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> could well have been the issue
<desrt> i'm taking this as a chance to clean up my old config stuff
<desrt> robert_ancell: do you know if lightdm is involved at all in starting ubiquity?
<robert_ancell> desrt, I don't know what they do there, maybe?
<robert_ancell> it is run from a session I think?
<desrt> okay.  definitely not your bug then
<desrt> the daily installer is not working
<desrt> huh.  alt+drag is gone
<desrt> win+drag is the new awesome, apparently
<desrt> should make gimp users happy...
<desrt> jbicha: new shell is looking pretty good
<desrt> 'cept the fact that the lock screen is not functioning :)
<desrt> fortunately it still works if you suspend...
 * desrt goes to bed
<TheMuso> desrt: Ubiquity is started with an upstart job.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, what starts X?
<jbicha> desrt: too bad we're stuck for now with an old gnome shell version
<TheMuso> jbicha: Why is that?
<jbicha> TheMuso: it requires GDM 3.5 :(
<TheMuso> Ah.
<jbicha> desrt: alt+drag works fine here
<smspillaz> hmm
<smspillaz> is there a way to say in GObject "this properly can only be set upon construction, but it might not be set" ?
<pitti> Bonjour mes amis
<Sweetshark> bonsoir!
 * Sweetshark still around from a pre-ff allnighter.
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, where are you? US?
<pitti> urgh
<Sweetshark> <- off to bed
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, et toi?
<seb128> pitti, mir geht es gut, danke!
<seb128> Laney, pitti: did any of you start looking at the glib,gtk updates?
<pitti> I fought with glib's tests today and finally got it building
<pitti> but I didn't look at the new version
<pitti> I'm still fighting with the post-holiday mail/bug backlog and had to do a pygobject day as well
<seb128> ok
<seb128> just checking before starting on those, I need the new gtk to unblock #dx work that needs to land for ff
<pitti> hm, according to my pygobject build failures on arm*, it seems gtk was updated (uninstallable build deps)
<pitti> hm, no
 * pitti sighs at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/quantal_probs.html
<seb128> wth?
<seb128> pitti, oh, it's gdk-pixbuf
<seb128> going to be solved on the next published run
<seb128> need to teach robert_ancell about using quantal-proposed :p
<pitti> yeah, it's really better for libs like gtk/glib/pixbuf
<pitti> "starts in 10 hours" -- /me bumps build score
<seb128> pitti, which one?
<pitti> gdk-pixbuf armel and powerpc builds
<seb128> ah
<seb128> pitti, danke
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm nearly out of coffee :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, are you ready for the feature freeze? still planning to land things? ;-) or did you get pull off in bug fixing and fire fighting all along?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm not likely to be landing much this week. i've got other stuff to do ;)
<Laney> seb128: Probably best not to wait on me for gtk, got some packing to do today ;-) (moving thursday)
<seb128> Laney, ok, good luck with the packing and moving ;-)
<Laney> first job is to find a shop who will give me empty boxes
<seb128> doing gtksourceview3 update
<pitti> hey Laney
<pitti> Laney: did you notice that with the l-s update you now get warnings at the start of every GTK program?
<Laney> pitti: are you talking about the fontconfig ones?
<pitti> yes
<Laney> yeah, those started when we got the new fontconfig
<seb128> pitti, the ones in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146801/ ?
<Laney> you get a ton of them if you happen to have the wrong packages installed
<Laney> but some of the wrong ones happen to be in 69-ls-ja-jp
<Laney> those are the ones I'm thinking of
<pitti> right, those
<Laney> if nobody gets to it before me then I'll be fixing that when I break the configs out into the font packages
<Laney> xnox was asking about it in -release a few days ago, so perhaps he's looking at it?
<pitti> it's certainly not urgent, and I guess we had these all the time once you used l-s to install the configs
<Laney> the warnings are new, but possibly the configs were always broken
<Laney> (they came with the new fontconfig which we got quite recently)
<Laney> many other font packages are affected
<seb128> pitti, so warnings started with the fontconfig update, they are on my todo but lower than ff topics
<pitti> ah, ok; thanks
<seb128> pitti, do you know how often http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/quantal_probs.html is updated?
<pitti> seb128: after each publisher run
<seb128> hum
<seb128> "Generated: Tue Aug 21 06:41:53 UTC 2012"
<seb128> iz bog?
<seb128> pitti, do you know where to look for errors? where is that script running?
<pitti> on people.c.c, sudo -u ubuntu-archive -i
<seb128> danke
<pitti> 2-52/10 * * * *archive-reports
<seb128> doing the gcr update
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<pitti> seb128: he worked until 7:30 or so, I guess he's tight asleep
<dholbach> hello my desktop friends
<dholbach> can somebody please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~logan/ubuntu/quantal/notify-osd/debian-merge/+merge/118465?
<dholbach> it generally looks alright, but I'm not quite sure (as indicated in the merge proposal comments) if some of the Debian decisions shouldn't be backed out again
<dholbach> ^ Laney maybe? :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<dholbach> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> dholbach, mon ami!
<Laney> dholbach: howdy, maybe later this evening; today I am mostly packing
<Laney> (also on 3G only)
<dholbach> seb128, tes coéquipiers sont très paresseux(?)
<dholbach> ah, ok, Laney a une excuse :)
<seb128> dholbach, oui, il faudrait les faire travailler un peu plus
<dholbach> evidament
<seb128> dholbach, I will have a look to that merge request
 * dholbach hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs dholbach back
<Laney> très impoli!
<dholbach> pourquoi? j'ai seulement dit que tous les autres sont paresseux - pas toi, Laney :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, ping
<Sweetshark> seb128: pong
<Sweetshark> seb128: did you see the libreoffice package for quantal-proposed on chinstrap?
<seb128> Sweetshark, I was wondering why you included the orig in your libreoffice upload
<seb128> Sweetshark, wasn't that just a new revision of the version already in quantal?
<Sweetshark> seb128: oh, true.
<seb128> Sweetshark, well anyway, uploaded and soyuz accepted it, so I guess it knows to discard unrequired tarballs
<Sweetshark> *mumble* 7am allnighterworkquality *cheapexcuses*
<Sweetshark> seb128: good
<seb128> Sweetshark, well done on getting that landing on time btw ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: it includes both the sessioninstaller and the menubar stuff.
<seb128> Sweetshark, I saw! time to close some work items? ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: guess so.
 * Sweetshark takes a look.
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113068990/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.glib2.0_2.33.10-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> hum, I hate you too glib!
<seb128> "make[1]: Target `check' not remade because of errors." ... thanks, what error?
<Sweetshark> seb128: waaah. dont post such horrorstories just before ff.
<Sweetshark> not fair!
<seb128> I wonder if I will get pitti knocking on my door if I don't make glib fail build on test suit issues :p
 * pitti is in a meeting, bbl
<pitti> quantal-proposed!
<seb128> pitti, it's in quantal-proposed :p
<seb128> ok, quick, pitti is in a meeting, let's drop tests and upload to quantal :p
<pitti> which test failed?
<seb128> pitti, dunno, it does "Target `check' not remade because of errors."
<pitti> search for FAIL$
<seb128> pitti, but no hurry, focus on your meeting, I will try to figure out what's going on
<pitti> it's built with -j4, so the error is not at the bottom
<seb128> pitti, oh ok, got it
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, it's an issue desrt and mclasen mentioned yesterday
<pitti> you might need to retry the build as a first attemt
<seb128> no, it's an issue with one of the gio launch tests which requires g-t or another command line
<seb128> it's coming from http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=f89e9deaec3bf279eac5073a30d6d3d7b2a1568b
<tkamppeter> pitti, do you have time today to talk about a printer driver auto download problem?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'm in a meeting, but after that, sure; what's up?
<tkamppeter> pitti, I am thinking about cutting down Jockey so that installing drivers from OpenPrinting for a given device ID remains, to use its dual GTK/KDE GUI to show properties and license. The (hopefully small) remaining code piece I would add to the s-c-p package (as part of cupshelpers perhaps).
<tkamppeter> pitti, this would save both Ubuntu and Kubuntu from the printer driver auto download regression.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I am asking for your help to find the right code pieces.
<pitti> re (meeting done)
<pitti> seb128: so perhaps we should disable those tests for now; teh current package already disables another one with a race condition
<pitti> that's better than disabling the whole thing IMHO
<pitti> tkamppeter: the example that I sent that uses PackageKit doesn't work?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I was just going to revert that commit, it's early in the chain of some FF madness stack and I don't have time to investigate details today
<pitti> tkamppeter: I think Kubuntu still uses Jockey, but it's gone from Ubuntu/Xubuntu/etc.
<pitti> seb128: sounds good
<pitti> tkamppeter: which particular code pieces do you need, i. e. which functionality? Installation or detection?
<tkamppeter> pitti, the example works perfectly, doing the part of installing the package, but before arriving there one needs the confirmation of the user that he wants the driver.
<pitti> tkamppeter: installation should happen via the PK API, that should work in both U and K
<pitti> tkamppeter: can't the s-c-p GUI show this?
<pitti> should be not much more than a message box?
<pitti> tkamppeter: if you want an exising API, you could also use the sessioninstaller API, which has a builtin confirmation dialog
 * pitti check which API he used in that example script, that was before holidays
<tkamppeter> pitti, it needs to also be able to show more than one driver and whether the driver is already installed.
<pitti> tkamppeter: hang on, I'll get you another example using the sessioninstaller API; that might be more suitable for your purposes
<pitti> tkamppeter: do you know the dialog box that totem or firefox show when you need to install a video codec?
<pitti> this sounds like a very similar problem
<Sweetshark> pitti, tkamppeter: are you looking for this: http://www.packagekit.org/files/session.py ?
<tkamppeter> pitti, I had already such a box popping up in the Movie Player but the actual installation did not work.
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, that
<pitti> tkamppeter: it got fixed today
<tkamppeter> pitti, the actual info shown to the user is a data record of the OpenPrinting database, a driver entry.
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, quite; you can't choose between those, right?
<pitti> so I think this part needs some custom UI
<pitti> and then the sessioninstaller API to confirm the installation
<tkamppeter> pitti, the Movie Player still does not work for me. I try to access "rtp://..." streams and after some whirling of a plugin utility I get "Required plugin could not be found, Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to support the following multimedia feature: RTP protocol source" with only a Close button. What does it mean? RTP support never done for Movie Player? VLC plays these streams without problem.
<pitti> VLC doesn't use gstreamer, presumably you are missing a gst plugin
<pitti> tkamppeter: but anyway, the gstreamer handling there is a special case, we can't just use it for printer drivers
<pitti> so s-c-p needs to show the results by itself
<pitti> and then use either the packagekit-glib (as in my example script) or the sessioninstaller API (as in http://www.packagekit.org/files/session.py) to do the actual install
<pitti> tkamppeter: as for the presentation thingy, you can certainly grab dialog_manager from gtk/jockey-gtk.ui (and perhaps cut it down in glade), and take some code from gtk/jockey-gtk, update_tree_model() and update_driver_info_ui()
<pitti> it's not rocket science, but treeviews take some effort to learn
<vds> hi all, can anyone helpme with an issue I have with unity after a broken dist upgrade to precise? Unity cannot find any apps, that's what happens when I press Super http://ubuntuone.com/6HQTcBJ2zi0ae1pail0izl
<vds> dobey, ^^ any idea? :)
<dobey> vds: no idea. you upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 using dist-upgrade?
<vds> dobey, yep
<vds> dobey, and it crashed half way
<robru> good morning!
<pitti> seb128: hm, does the archive mounter work for you at the moment?
<pitti> seb128: that's the first test case that I'm writing, and promptly it seems it doesn't work for me :(
<seb128> pitti, like usb key prompting stuff?
<seb128> robru, hey, how are you?
<dobey> vds: why didn't you use the GUI upgrader?
<pitti> seb128: no, opening a .zip, .iso, or .tar.gz as a gvfs mount
<robru> seb128, doing well. and you?
<pitti> seb128: right click -> open with -> archive mounter
<seb128> robru, I'm good thanks
<vds> dobey, I did, I used update-manager -d and it crashed after like 4 hours
<dobey> ah
<dobey> vds: sorry, i usually take dist-upgrade to mean "using apt-get dist-upgrade after tweaking sources.list"
<dobey> vds: does "apt-get -f install" help?
<vds> dobey, I was left with a completely broken machine, so after fixing grub with a live and going through apt-get -f install and some other pain now I'm stuck with a desktop that doesn't work :)
<seb128> pitti, minute, I've no "archive mounter" listed at all atm, trying to figure that out
<seb128> pitti, ah, it works on an iso
<seb128> pitti, just mounted the natty iso fine
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, could you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/1038573? it seems similar to a bug you fixed before precise
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1038573 in evolution "Unreadable messages displayed during Lucid -> Precise upgrade" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> pitti, the command to run is "/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-archive file=...."
<seb128> pitti, what does that say for you?
<cyphermox> seb128: sure. that promises to be a fun one to debug
<dobey> vds: no idea what is wrong :-/
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> $ /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-archive file=/tmp/nautilus_3.4.2.orig.tar.xz
<seb128> ** (process:13026): WARNING **: daemon-main.c: Acquired the name on the session message bus
<seb128> pitti, works for me, I get a nautilus_3.4.2.orig.tar.gz mount in my nautilus sidebar
<seb128> under "network" though
<vds> dobey, thanks, any idea of some I can bother with that?
<kenvandine> pitti, i have a typelib package that contains a gi override for python2
<kenvandine> is there a best practice how to support both python2 and python3?
<pitti> seb128: ok, so I guess I screwed up something localy; thanks for testing!
<seb128> pitti, yw
<dobey> vds: not sure; maybe dx team. looks like maybe bamf is broken
<pitti> kenvandine: use dh_python2 and dh_python3 to install it for all supported versions, perhaps?
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<dobey> kenvandine: supporting gi for both, or supporting python code for both?
<kenvandine> just packaging...
<kenvandine> i think i figured it out
<kenvandine> thx pitti
<dobey> kenvandine: have you seen http://wiki.debian.org/Python/LibraryStyleGuide ?
<dobey> kenvandine: i based the python3 packaging stuff for dirspec off that page (so feel free to look at dirspec package for hints as well)
<kenvandine> thx
<dobey> though dirspec doesn't have any scripts
<kenvandine> dee does it too
<dobey> so not sure exactly how scripts are affected by that yet
<chrisccoulson> woohoo, hello fibre!
<chrisccoulson> (well, hopefully in a bit)
<chrisccoulson> am temporarily downgraded to 3g ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice!
<pitti> bonne nuit mes amis!
<pitti> c'est ça, c'est l'heur pour du glace!
<pitti> err, "pour du" is probably wrong
<seb128> pitti, "pour de la" works ;-)
<seb128> pitti, enjoy!
<chrisccoulson> nice, 75Mbps downlink!
<chrisccoulson> and i'm getting 15Mbps uplink too
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, getting ? like cjwatson "got" his ?
<ogra_> (not sure if he is already off the 3G after the third week)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, yes, i've got it now :)
<ogra_> ah, cool
<mterry> kenvandine, feel like another needs-packaging review for some thin client stuff?
<mterry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1039585
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1039585 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libpam-freerdp" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> mterry, sure
<mterry> kenvandine, wait one second, just found a problem with the packaging
<seb128> kenvandine, chrisccoulson, Ursinha, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, Sweetshark, tkamppeter, robru: it's meeting time if anyone has a topic (none on the wiki so far), also please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-08-21 with things you worked on this week for those who didn't write anything yet
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, chrisccoulson, Ursinha, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, Sweetshark, tkamppeter, robru: I don't have any topic (out of: get features landing this week) but a note, welcome robru he's new in the team ;-)
<mterry> hi seb128!  I have a quick topic:  just that I have a couple more packages coming in the next hour that need needs-packaging and NEW reviews
<cyphermox> seb128: maybe I got a topic after all
<kenvandine> welcome robru!
<mlankhorst> seb128: you mean upstream right? :p
<cyphermox> hey robru, welcome
<robru> hi all
<mlankhorst> and heya robru
<mterry> Welcome robru!
<robru> thanks!
<cyphermox> topic> for bluetooth; there was a bug open to update obexd to 0.47 to remove it from the NBS list (due to EDS), but it doesn't seem to me as being safe, looks like the packages don't all fit together so well with the updates now, for bluetooth packages (obexd, obex-data-server, bluez)
<cyphermox> so perhaps just a "be careful, things are likely to break if the current pacakges change"
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, can you write that in the bug tracking the update? thanks
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> ah, also
<cyphermox> EDS -- there's a lot of stuff in the NBS list
<cyphermox> seb128: I'm not sure if you spent a lot of time on it
<seb128> no, I was in .1 and then ff crazyness
<cyphermox> I may need help; some of the changes needed are pretty involved, or there are some packages we might want to drop altogether
<seb128> I plan to catch up on +1 work next week
<seb128> yeah, I do plan to agressively drop
<seb128> like fedora dropped dates and contacts for example
<cyphermox> the changes in EDS 3.5 were pretty painful for ebackend
<cyphermox> ah
<seb128> we should rather drop those sort of things
<cyphermox> that simplifies things :)
<cyphermox> yes
<seb128> I don't want us to spend too much time on universe stuff that are unmaintained for years
<seb128> it's not the best use of our resources not what benefits our users
<cyphermox> I was thinking those might just end up being dropped anyway, so I hadn't touched them
<seb128> great
<cyphermox> but yeah, there is still things like evolution-exchange :/
<seb128> I will catch up with that and ping you next week
<seb128> it's on my list
<seb128> thanks for raising those topics
<cyphermox> works for me, it will give me time to look into whether NM and all are all okay
<seb128> mterry, needs-packaging ... you mean you are looking for packagers?
<seb128> mterry, I can NEW review for you but I'm too busy to package stuff from scratch
<seb128> mterry, do you need somebody else to help on that? maybe robru?
<mterry> seb128, no, I got the packaging.  I just need another reviewer and a NEW
<cyphermox> mterry: I'll be happy to review
<robru> I'm not especially busy if you want to dump some work on me. I'm just randomly doing packages at the moment
<cyphermox> got to do piloting today
<mterry> cyphermox, kenvandine said he also could do a review.  So maybe you each take 1
<mterry> or if you are piloting...
<cyphermox> ok
<mterry> We'll figure it uout
<seb128> I can NEW
<mterry> seb128, just a heads up is all, aweomse
<mterry> awesome even
<kenvandine> cyphermox, if you are pilot... please do :)
<mterry> cyphermox, :)  will give you bugs later
<seb128> mterry, I don't think you need you need reviews for NEW packages to be honest, just upload
<cyphermox> mterry: great ;)
<mterry> seb128, process, process!
<seb128> mterry, it's not rocket science, if the archive admin (in this case me) is happy we are all happy
<mterry> We still technically need 2 MOTUs right?
<mterry> seb128, I guess you can do the second MOTU review while NEWing
<seb128> mterry, do you have german roots? :p
<mterry> :)
<mterry> seb128, nowadays it's not rocket science.  Long live dh7!
<seb128> mterry, that rules is to avoid having non experienced packagers flood the queue with low quality uploads
<seb128> and yeah, you = 1 MOTU, me doing NEW review = 2 MOTUs
<seb128> so we are all good
<mterry> OK
<mterry> cyphermox, you can go back to boring piloting!  :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> I'll get that going after lunch
<seb128> ok
<seb128> another topic?
<cyphermox> not so much a topic, but I'm about to upload a new NM
<cyphermox> it's supposed to magically do stuff for DNS
<cyphermox> have fun :)
<seb128> should we fear for you internet access? ;-)
<cyphermox> maybe
<seb128> our*
<seb128> hehe
<cyphermox> seriously, no
<seb128> ok, all good then
<cyphermox> it's just working on top of what was already in quantal, making it more reliable
<seb128> happy feature freeeze rush ;-)
<seb128> thanks everyone
<jbicha> seb128: we want to do bug 1032833, right?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1032833 in nautilus "Nautilus preferences: sort-directories-first should be enabled by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032833
<cyphermox> but since we now do dns updates to dnsmasq over dbus... just to be careful :)
<seb128> jbicha, yes
<cyphermox> kenvandine: looking at the pad... we could drop the entries about EDS no? :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i don't think i've looked at the pad in 2 weeks :/
<jbicha> we're going to make some kind of ubuntu-default-settings for these gsettings overrides?
<cyphermox> well, I hadn't either :P
<davmor2> kenvandine: so how many time in total rebuilding empathy in the end :)
<seb128> jbicha, we could yes
<seb128> jbicha, or abuse ubuntu-artwork for it, I think it already set some
<mterry> seb128, lightdm-remote-session-freerdp and libpam-freerdp are ready
<seb128> mterry, uploaded or to review somewhere?
<mterry> seb128, uploaded
<seb128> great
<kenvandine> davmor2, i am guessing about 40 :)
<kenvandine> mostly because cdbs can be a pita
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
 * kenvandine ducks 
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> someday i am going to convert empathy to dh9 :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: I get confused is someday the day after saturday  ;)  p.s. today is a someday surely :D
<kenvandine> hehe
<Sweetshark> seb128: did you just break the lo build on arm/ppc with that gtk3 tweaking?
<seb128> Sweetshark, yeah, arch all,any mismatch, I will retry libreoffice once gtk is published
<Sweetshark> seb128: you are only doing that to torture me!
<seb128> I wouldn't never do that to a fellow desktoper ;-)
<Sweetshark> <- gone now.
<seb128> mterry, src/pam-freerdp.c ... can we get license and copyright infos in the sources (not a blocker but it's better if that could be fixed in a further upload)
<mterry> seb128, talk to upstream!  ;)  tedg ^
<mterry> I am but a lowly packager
<seb128> ;-)
<tedg> Will do.
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<tedg> It is now ON A POST-IT  (that's how you know it's serious)
<seb128> ouh, tedg is not joking today!
<seb128> tedg, mterry: libpam-freerdp NEWed to quantal
<mterry> yay
<seb128> tedg, mterry: lightdm-remote-session-freerdp  as well
<mterry> thanks!
<tedg> Thanks seb128!
<seb128> mterry, hum
<mterry> seb128, what's up?
<seb128> mterry, lightdm-remote-session-freerdp is binary buggy
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128> $ grep 86 usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions/freerdp.desktop
<seb128> Exec=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/lightdm-remote-session-freerdp/freerdp-session
<seb128> TryExec=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/lightdm-remote-session-freerdp/freerdp-session
<seb128>  
<seb128> mterry, in an arch all binary
<mterry> seb128, I noticed that, but it's only because they used pkglibexecdir
<mterry> seb128, you'd rather the script went into /usr/share?
<seb128> hum, I guess it might work since the path is the same everywhere
<seb128> mterry, well, if it's arch neutral it should no?
<mterry> seb128, I guess.  I've think I've seen other scripts put into pkglibexecdir, but maybe those were path violations too
<seb128> mterry, either that or override_dh_auto_configure: dh_auto_configure -- --pkglibexecdir="\$${prefix}/lib"
<mterry> tedg, mind throwing your freerdp-session script into /usr/share?
<seb128> mterry, it just feels wrong to have a i386 subdir on e.g armel
<mterry> seb128, fair enough
<seb128> mterry, binary NEWed, it will work, but still weird and worth moving to /usr/share I think
<mterry> yeah
<mterry> I wasn't thinking of the optics of it for some poor armel user
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for fixing that xchat-gnome clipboard segfault
<mdeslaur> seb128: hopefully that'll work...we'll see
<kenvandine> wow... i might actually have time to start working on landing gwibber with UOA today!
<dobey> hrmm, is there no #ubuntu-security channel?
<mdeslaur> dobey: that is supposed to redirect you to #ubuntu-hardened
<dobey> mdeslaur: is that an appropriate place to discuss fixing an issue, or should i /msg someone or go to an internal private channel?
<mdeslaur> dobey: if the issue isn't private, send an email to security@ubuntu.com, open a bug and check "security", or /msg me
<mdeslaur> sorry
<mdeslaur> i meant "isn't public"
<desrt> anyone know why gtk2 apps appear unstyled on quantal when using adwaita?
<desrt> and by gtk2 apps i actually mean XUL apps
<ricotz> desrt, hmm, install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<desrt> perfect
<desrt> ricotz: maybe gnome-themes-standard should depend on that?
<ricotz> desrt, looks like it, but i guess splitting the package into gtk3 and gtk2 parts might be needed to get the deps separated
<desrt> ya
<ricotz> but adding this depend would fix it for now
<desrt> was thinking about that
<desrt> we're getting close to finally losing gtk2 dependencies
<desrt> would be a shame to force it back in there so thoroughly
<ricotz> right
<desrt> although, really...
<desrt> gtk2-engines-pixbuf should not have a runtime depend on gtk2
<desrt> it's sort of the other way around, in fact
<desrt> in any case, thanks... things are looking much nicer now :)
<ricotz> i see, maybe you like to suprise seb128 with this in the morning ;)
<ricotz> yw
<ricotz> maybe you want to avoid the update to network-manager 0.9.6.0-0ubuntu4. it seems to broke my gateway or dns resolving
<desrt> network-manager is always broken for me :D
<ricotz> desrt, maybe you like to play with gdm 3.5.90
<desrt> maybe!
<desrt> although i'm really looking forward to not screwing up my machine :)
<desrt> last time i installed gdm it didn't go very well
<tedg> mterry, Did you want to change the directory of something in the session script?
<tedg> mterry, BTW, I lied, I had to add a small C program there.  I thought cat could do sockets.
<ricotz> desrt, yeah, maybe you can give it a try, see PM
<desrt> will it make the new lockscreen work?
<ricotz> yes
<desrt> ooo
<ricotz> with an updated g-s of course
<mterry> tedg, ah, then that's fine.  Put a real binary in there and we can mark the package Architecture: any
<desrt> i have the one that's in quantal's proposed right now
<desrt> 3.5.4 i guess
<ricotz> desrt, same ppa
<desrt> apt is having a bad day
<ricotz> desrt, gdm needs to be running to have it fully working, so no lightdm
<desrt> The following packages have been kept back: gnome-shell gnome-shell-common
<ricotz> desrt, you need testing too, and not using mutter-common of ubuntu-repo
<desrt> testing is pre-proposed or what?
<ricotz> desrt, ppa:ricotz/testing
<desrt> heh
<desrt> i just know my system is going to end up totally screwed :)
<larsu> kenvandine, what's the best way to test telepathy-indicator? (I'm porting it to the new API)
<ricotz> heh
<jbicha> desrt: it's for a good cause
<ricotz> desrt, you are calling for trouble, so maybe
<ricotz> exactly
 * desrt knocks wood
<kenvandine> larsu, just run it and test various types of incoming messages
<kenvandine> new chat
<larsu> kenvandine, "new chat"
<kenvandine> and new message in an existing chat where the window/tab isn't focused
<larsu> ?
<kenvandine> in empathy that is
<ricotz> jbicha, desrt, although the plymouth handoff seems to be a bit broken
<kenvandine> larsu, send a message to yourself :)
<larsu> kenvandine, I see ...
<larsu> thanks!
<desrt> if by 'a bit broken' you mean i see flickering, okay
<jbicha> ricotz: yeah, rebooting with the new gdm was fun
<larsu> oh, lots of deprecated api use in there ...
<desrt> if by 'a bit broken' you mean "gdm doesn't run"...
<ricotz> desrt, it gets stuck, hit ESC in plymouth
<desrt> so i'm about to reboot with the new gdm
<desrt> okay :)
<desrt> anything else i should know before hitting the switch?
<jbicha> desrt: I managed to boot if I left out 'quiet splash'
<ricotz> have fun
<desrt> ciao
<kenvandine> larsu, so a new message in a chat that isn't focused should give highlight the indicator
<kenvandine> and activating it in the indicator should raise the chat window and select the tab
<kenvandine> that's about the extent of what it can do :)
<kenvandine> pretty simple
<larsu> well, that's what it's supposed to do, right ;)
<desrt> woh.  new application spread
<desrt> whacky
<kenvandine> :)
<desrt> looking nice!
<desrt> this is really slick
<desrt> btw: i didn't have to hit esc
<desrt> it just worked
<ricotz> what x driver do you have?
<desrt> intel
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> the new tray animation is pretty jarring
<desrt> i don't care for that
<desrt> i like the larger size it has in the overview... but i don't like how the entire screen shifts up when i hover it
<ricotz> ok, here too, maybe it is a race then
<desrt> well
<desrt> rather, i don't like how it doesn't go back when i stop the hover
<desrt> i have to click
<ricotz> yeah. you can complain about that in #g-s ;)
<desrt> all in all it's a pretty nice update though
<desrt> the lock screen is reallly slick
<ricotz> and it is touchscreen usable
<ricotz> therefore the bigger messagetray and its modal mode
<desrt> it's true!
<desrt> ya...
<desrt> i totally got the impression that was the case
<desrt> i sort of miss the jarring stutter that you used to get when unlocking gnome-screensaver
<desrt> the new screensaver just kinda disappears
<desrt> it's like it's too fast or something
<desrt> could use an animation...
<ricotz> i guess there are still some design decisions to make
<jbicha> I'm still not happy it hard depends on gdm :(
<desrt> someone needs to set aside some time to write a gdm greeter for lightdm
<desrt> and then start a flamewar over it
<ricotz> maybe it is possible if lightdm provide the dbus org.gnome.DisplayManager
<desrt> at that point i'll be happy to jump in
<desrt> how does the new lockscreen work anyway?
 * desrt got the impression that it was part of gnome-shell and _wasn't_ like the unity/lightdm hand-off approach
<ricotz> you want to ask gcampax that
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> ricotz: 'switch session' is broken btw
<desrt> it just locks the screen and doesn't do anything else
<ricotz> desrt, ok, feel free to fix it :P
<desrt> as if i have time for that :)
<ricotz> btw the xsession logs are now at .cache/gdm/session.log
<jbicha> desrt: what version of gnome-themes-standard were you using and how is the styling different after installing gtk2-engines-pixbuf?
<desrt> jbicha: firefox/thunderbird had grey boxy widgets
<desrt> now they have pretty ones
<desrt> and i don't know which one i was running -- it was from the official sources, though (with -proposed enabled)
<jbicha> 3.5.90 was broken, 3.5.90.1 is better
<desrt> lemme check my dpkg log
<ricotz> jbicha, they both need the pixbuf engine
<ricotz> g-t-s introduced a reworked gtk2 theme to make it look like the gtk3 one
<jbicha> oh I see now, not enough curved corners :)
<desrt> the new theme changes are actually very nice
<desrt> i'm surprised anybody cares enough about gtk2 anymore to continue making these updates, but i'm happy they do :)
<larsu> desrt, how does gnome-settings-daemon know which plugins to load?
<desrt> gsettings
<larsu> apparently the printing plugin is loaded in gnome-fallback
<larsu> and also the indicator
<desrt> each plugin has an 'active' property
<larsu> both do the same thing ....
<larsu> ah okay, thanks
<desrt> it's always true typically...
<desrt> gdm disables some of them in its profile though
<larsu> hm, it's enabled in unity too
 * larsu wonders
<desrt> ricotz: since installing gdm it appears that my login keyring is borked too
<desrt> empathy keeps asking my jabber password
<ricotz> desrt, your keyring is probably still locked
<ricotz> hmm did the account settings locations for empathy changed? :\
<desrt> it's possible
<desrt> i got a new empathy installed
<desrt> ahh
<ricotz> looks like they are gone
<ricotz> for me
<desrt> this may actually be related to the new accountsservice stuff
<desrt> it got installed at the same time
<ricotz> ahh :\
<jbicha> ricotz: did you see the new Online Accounts in System Settings
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah just found them
 * desrt needs to remember to give seb some shit tomorrow about why we don't have ubuntu-control-center yet
<ricotz> jbicha, do they work for you?
<larsu> desrt, because nobody did it yet
<jbicha> ricotz: I don't really use Empathy & it looks like Empathy is the only thing supported by ubuntu-online-accounts so far, so I didn't bother
<larsu> desrt, as in: nobody had time this cycle
<ricotz> jbicha, ok
<ricotz> desrt, did you upgrade g-s-d and g-c-c too from the ppa?
<desrt> ricotz: ya
<desrt> all that crappy ubuntu stuff is gone :)
<desrt> but seriously... this is the problem :p
 * desrt wants to be able to log into unity and have... unity
<ricotz> desrt, i forgot to warn you about them ;)
<ricotz> but i think unity should work
<desrt> it will
<desrt> btw: the theme is still changeable in the "appearances" panel
<desrt> are these upstream changes or patches that you didn't drop?
<ricotz> desrt, Laney ported the g-s-d and g-c-c patches
<ricotz> so it is suppose to be fully working
<desrt> bah
<Laney> no it's not
<Laney> that was a first cut that i knew was broken and we decided not to go with
<ricotz> Laney, you mean the theme switching?
<desrt> ubuntu-online-accounts is really going to ruin our day
<jbicha> we can't actually ship gnome-control-center 3.6 in quantal though even if there is a ubuntu-control-center, right?
<Laney> ricotz: just in general, with the ported patches it was quite buggy
<Laney> i didn't drop anything though iirc
<ricotz> Laney, yes, it works here, i didnt look for errors though, and it applied fine to 3.5.6
<Laney> well, I noted what broke in the bug
<Laney> I remember compose key and there was some dbus warning on login
<Laney> maybe you disabled more patches than me in the ppa
<ricotz> i am not using unity this might be it
 * Laney shrugs
<desrt> jbicha: we would have it in the gnome spin...
<jbicha> desrt: but we can't split gnome-settings-daemon and Ubuntu doesn't want the new ibus
<desrt> ubuntu-settings-daemon!!
<jbicha> noooooo!!!
<desrt> seriously
<jbicha> noooooo!!!
<desrt> we're gonna start having trademark issues
<desrt> because we're shipping something that's not gnome and we're calling it "gnome"
<jbicha> who's we?
<desrt> ubuntu
<robru> lol @ launchpad. I put some packages in my PPA today, it'll build them in 13 hours.
<TheMuso> robru: There has recently been a DC move, so buildds are somewhat behind.
<robru> yeah, I'm not in a hurry, just thought it was funny. I've never seen it take more than about 20 minutes before.
<jbicha> if you are in a hurry, there are shortcuts
<robru> nope, not worried. mterry won't be reviewing/sponsoring them until tomorrow anyway
<robru> but thanks, jbicha
<jbicha> desrt: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/ubuntu-default-settings
<jbicha> I collected the gsettings overrides into one place so it'll be easier for those that don't want them to not have them
<jasoncwarner_> morning!
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso robert_ancell RAOF bryceh meeting reminder. If you have agenda items, please put 'em on there. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-08-21
<TheMuso> Not from me.
<desrt> jbicha: nice work
<desrt> jbicha: the more i think about it the more i think that using dconf for this is actually a bad idea
<desrt> so a package-of-overrides approach is a good starting point
<desrt> particularly considering that it is possible to do overrides for packages that are not installed
<jbicha> you've talked about some fancier method for a while, but this is the easy way :)
<jbicha> yeah I was happy to see it worked even when the packages aren't installed
<desrt> it didn't used to
<desrt> that feature was added at some point by request of the suse guys, i think
<desrt> heading out for the night.  ta.
 * bryceh waves
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, no agenda items for this meeting\
<rickspencer3_1> hey all
<rickspencer3_1> I'm rocking an ARM desktop connected to my tv!
<bryceh> nice!
<rickspencer3_1> is there a central place to increase all the font sizes?
<bryceh> yes there is, via the control center
<rickspencer3_1> hmmm, I didn't see it before
<ajmitch> under universal access, iirc
<rickspencer3_1> nice
<rickspencer3_1> thanks ajmitch
 * ajmitch got a new monitor recently, had to increase the font size a bit :)
<rickspencer3_1> so far this is surprisingly usable as a desktop
<ajmitch> I also have an ARM tablet to hook up to my TV once I get around to getting X working
<rickspencer3_1> I took infinity and ogra's device and installed to an external USB harddrive
<rickspencer3_1> it was a nuisance figuring out how to tell ubiquity what I wanted
<ajmitch> ah, my device is a little less supported, I need a custom kernel & debootstrap to set up
<rickspencer3_1> ajmitch, yeah
<rickspencer3_1> I just used the alpha 3 image that ogra makes :)
<ajmitch> though it's the same tablet that a few edubuntu developers have, so there's a chance of us getting better support
<rickspencer3_1> it's still using Unity 2d, will be interesting to see how Unity 3d works when the driver is ready
<ajmitch> unity 3d works with opengl ES, doesn't it?
<rickspencer3_1> ajmitch, yeah, but there are no 3d drivers for the pandaboard on quantal atm
<ajmitch> ah right
<rickspencer3_1> :(
<rickspencer3_1> I hope it runs well enough, because I do prefer Unity 3d
<ajmitch> powervr gpu in the SoC?
<rickspencer3_1> yeah
<rickspencer3_1> ajmitch, what kind of tablets do you have?
<ajmitch> zatab, it uses an allwinner A10 SoC
<robru> alright, I just installed a bunch of updated that broke everything (unity and gnome-shell are both puking on me pretty bad). who's responsible?! ;-)
<rickspencer3_1> robru, please tell me this was quantal and not precise
<rickspencer3_1> :)
<robru> yeah
<rickspencer3_1> phew
<rickspencer3_1> :)
<rickspencer3_1> robru, I assume you are running binary nvidia drivers?
<robru> that would be a funny thing to do with an ATI card installed...
<robru> xorg is working fine, it's the shells that are doing goofy things and crashing.
<rickspencer3_1> robru, there is your problem
<rickspencer3_1> j/k
<bryceh> robru, -fglrx or -ati?
<robru> driver=radeon apparently
<bryceh> robru, ok far as I know that should be working fine.  We did just update the X stack the other day so I'd not rule it out as an X-ish problem.
<bryceh> robru, I'd need to see more details -- logs, error messages, etc. -- to be sure.
<bryceh> feel free to `ubuntu-bug xorg` and give me a ping to review.  We can always move it to a different project if we can rule out X.
<robru> bryceh, yeah, I'd like to resolve this. do you have a minute to help me troubleshoot it?
<bryceh> robru, certainly; easiest for me is if you file the bug report from the sick machine using the above command; that collects all the bits and bobs I need
<robru> doing that now
<robru> bryceh, here's that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1039809
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1039809 in xorg "Gnome Shell is using the 2d fallback mode and gnome-panel is crashing a lot." [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-22
<robru> bryceh, anything useful on that bug?
<bryceh> robru, nothing abnormal in those logs, just the GPFs in gnome-panel
<bryceh> robru, anything in /var/crash ?
<robru> there are two for gnome-panel
<bryceh> bingo
<robru> no, wait, one's a .upload, so I uploaded it already
<bryceh> robru, so, use apport-retrace to turn those into stack traces - see http://www.piware.de/2011/08/apport-retrace-made-useful/
<robru> doesn't seem to be doing anything...
<robru> is apport-retrace known for running silently for a long time? it's just sitting there with no output.
<bryceh> no it should give something back relatively quickly.  what's your command line?
<robru> $ apport-retrace -s -S system /var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-panel.1000.crash
<robru> just like on that link you sent me
<bryceh> yep
<bryceh> hmm
<bryceh> maybe it's downloading symbol packages, we can give it a few minutes
<bryceh> running it with -v would probably clue us in on what it's doing
<robru> ok, yes, in the meantime suddenly unity has decided to draw the orange 'maximize' box over the right half of my screen. I was not dragging a window when this happened, and it won't go away.
<robru> weird, made it go away by dragging a window
<robru> -v is showing that it's doing an apt-get update with all kinds of errors
<bryceh> example?
<robru> Err http://ddebs.ubuntu.com quantal/multiverse Translation-en
<robru>                                                                              
<robru> Err http://ddebs.ubuntu.com quantal/restricted Translation-en
<robru>                                                                              
<robru> Err http://ddebs.ubuntu.com quantal/universe Translation-en
<robru>                                                                              
<robru> Err http://ddebs.ubuntu.com quantal/main Translation-en
<robru> x100
<bryceh> hmm
<robru> still going though
<robru> sorry, I mean, it's not ALL errors, just a lot of them.
<robru> there are many successful hits scrolling past the screen now. mostly errors at the beginning
<bryceh> ok, not sure what causes those, maybe they're not relevant
<bryceh> looks like you can get apport-retrace to cache stuff via '-C ~/.cache/apport-retrace'
<robru> I'll let it go for a bit I guess.
<robru> bryceh, ok, it's spewed a load of errors at me now, want me to pastebin it?
<bryceh> yep
<robru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159968/ there we go
<bryceh> ah nice
<robru> does this look in any way related to gnome-shell running in 2d mode? or is this a whole other thing?
<bryceh> interestingly it looks like it's faulting in gtk code
<robru> ok
<bryceh> so, maybe unrelated to the X update after all, but still looking
<robru> let me know if you need any more info
<bryceh> bugs #948667 and #1036403 appear to show the same fault
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948667 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_pop_verify_invariants()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948667
<bryceh> 948667 has a shedload of dupes
<robru> seems like a good one to fix then ;-)
<bryceh> robru, what's your steps to reproduce it?
<robru> step 1. log in. step 2. crash.
<robru> any thoughts on the gnome-shell 2d fallback? gnome-shell doesn't use gnome-panel does it? I thought gnome-panel was the old gnome2 thing.
<bryceh> I'm not a gnome dev, I'm not sure exactly how everything's wired together, but I believe it's using metacity rather than the gnome-shell renderer.
<robru> oh, thunderbird is crashing too!
<robru> man, my system has really gone to hell today
<robru> apport isn't even noticing thunderbird crashing. nothing in /var/crash either.
<robru> (thunderbird:19741): e-data-server-ERROR **: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.evolution.dataserver.Sources0: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute program /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-source-registry: Success
<robru> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<bryceh> robru, welcome to running the development version of ubuntu ;-)
<robru> There's a weird error. "Thunderbird has crashed because of Evolution." well, I don't really want Evolution if i'm running thunderbird, do I?
<robru> installing EDS seems to have fixed thunderbird. impressive
<robru> bryceh, do you know why the launchpad apport retracing service thing always tells me that my stack traces are invalid because a handful of packages are out of date, but then I go to do an update&&dist-upgrade and there are no updates to install? that has been infuriating me for a while now
<robru> I have reported a *lot* of invalid bugs over the last month.
<bryceh> robru, that annoys me as well.  Happens all the time with gnome bits.
<robru> is there any way around that? any way to say "no, I have all the updates, don't mark my bug as invalid."
<bryceh>  robru yeah there is an environment variable you can set
<bryceh> APPORT_IGNORE_OBSOLETE_PACKAGES=1
<robru> THANK YOU
<bryceh> well hold on, my experience has been it's kinda iffy
<bryceh> I still get those errors.  Maybe it makes them less frequent though
<robru> gonna give it a shot
<robru> also gonna try and log back into gnome-shell and see what it does.
<bryceh> I ended up just learning to use apport-retrace.  It gives more control over the stack trace generation that way, and lets you even get into gdb to poke around, so it's a lot more powerful
<robru> yeah
<robru> y
<robru> ok, gnome-shell seems to be working now. not sure what happened there before.
<robru> thanks bryceh
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> robru, did you do an apt update / dist-upgrade between it being failly and working?
<robru> bryceh, yeah.
<bryceh> ah
<robru> bryceh, I guess the first dist-upgrade I did that caused the problem didn't get everything? some kind of inconsistent state / bad timing
<robru> not really sure.
<bryceh> possibly, or could be a legitimate bug that someone slipped a fix in for
<bryceh> that happens quite often when running the devel version pre-feature-freeze
<bryceh> you can review your /var/log/dpkg.log to see what got updated if you're curious
 * bryceh wanders off to debug a monitor/kvm problem...
<robru> Yeah, gnome-shell's in there.
<robru> bryceh, no worries, thanks again.
<jasoncwarner_> hey robert_ancell wondering if you think you might have some time in the next few days/next week to help seb out a bit...he has quite a bit on his plate and was hoping you might have a bit of slack to help him here or there.
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, what does he need help with?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, i think jasoncwarner_ was referring to the gnome update
<kenvandine> he is also helping port apps using libindicate to libmessagingmenu
<kenvandine> and helping to land that
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yeah, he confirmed that over pm
<kenvandine> ok
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, are there bugs on the libindicate stuff?
<kenvandine> no :)
<robert_ancell> so just rdepends basically?
<kenvandine> he and larsu just started that stuff today
<robert_ancell> ok
<kenvandine> indicator-messages with libmessagingmenu is in the ubuntu-desktop PPA now
<kenvandine> not built yet
<kenvandine> ftbfs now
<kenvandine> urgh
<desrt> they depend on the new gtk...
<desrt> which is still in -propose, i think
<desrt> do the builders know about that?
<kenvandine> desrt, i fixed that... i set the PPA to use proposed
<kenvandine> now they ftbfs
<desrt> sucks :(
<desrt> got a log?
<robert_ancell> desrt, you back
<robert_ancell> ?
<desrt> back from what?
<robert_ancell> desrt, I think you headed out earlier
<desrt> yes.  that's true.
<desrt> i am back.
<robert_ancell> desrt, anyway, could I get you to have a quick look at gcalctool master - it crashes on startup (inside a gtk_widget_show) and it seems to be related to the radio buttons in the app menu (i.e. disabling them makes it work). The backtrace is deep inside GTK+...
<desrt> it doesn't crash for me
<robert_ancell> desrt, are you running Ubuntu? I was thinking it might be a dbus menu issue
<desrt> and the appmenu is working
<robert_ancell> and Unity?
<desrt> no
<desrt> the window is very small though
<robert_ancell> ok, so at least the release I made is only borked for Ubuntu
<desrt> oh
<desrt> i should make install :)
<robert_ancell> heh
<desrt> let me try in unity
<desrt> no crash
<robert_ancell> desrt, 12.10?
<desrt> yes
<robert_ancell> weirdnes
<robert_ancell> weirdness
<robert_ancell> desrt, updated?
<desrt> let me do an entire unity session
<desrt> i just did unity --replace
<desrt> still working totally fine
<robert_ancell> hmm, do I just release it and assume my box is weird?
<desrt> i don't think so :)
<desrt> oh!
<desrt> now i see a segfault
<desrt> i was running it under jhbuild
<desrt> so i was getting upstream gtk
<desrt> this looks highly fascinating
<robert_ancell> I'm glad you find it so
<desrt> i blame larsu :)
<desrt> i think i understand the issue
<desrt> there's at least a gtk bug here...
<desrt> yup.  plain as day at this point.
<desrt> gtk bug
<robert_ancell> desrt, upstream or ubuntu?
<desrt> upstream, unfortunately
<robert_ancell> brb
<desrt> robert_ancell: okay.  i pushed a fix to gtk
<desrt> robert_ancell: please test
<desrt> other than that, i think gcalctool is fine
<desrt> thanks for the poke
<robert_ancell> desrt, thank you. I was struggling to debug it and figured you'd have some idea :)
<desrt> ya
<desrt> larsu and i just turned over a huge amount of code in this area
<desrt> please shout again if you see more problems
<robert_ancell> desrt, fix confirmed
<pitti> seb128: bonjour, ça va?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> pitti, hey, ca va bien! und dir?
<pitti> seb128: un peu fatigué, je n'ai pas dormi bien
<seb128> pitti, il faut trop chaud ?
<pitti> yeah, that and the thunderstorm
<pitti> we had > 30 degrees over the day, and then got clouds in the evening so it didn't cool down
<pitti> seb128: btw, bonnes nouvelles: I dropped gksu from apport in trunk
<pitti> so it's only update-notifier, and that doesn't sound too hard really
<seb128> ah, nice for the cool down
<seb128> pitti, @gksu: great, finally! ;-)
<pitti> ./src/gdu.c:      invoke_with_gksu(cmd, "/usr/share/applications/gnome-app-install.desktop", FALSE);
<pitti> mvo: ^ that doesn't seem too relevant any more?
<pitti> oh, there's some ./data/backend_helper.py which uses it, too
<pitti> and then of coruse invoking apport for system crashes, but that sounds pkexec-able
<mvo> pitti: yeah, that is not relevant anymore, this was used for addon-cds for edubuntu a long time ago
<chrisccoulson> i'm feeling a renewed hatred towards flash
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: oh really? renewed? not like this long sustained hatred?
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_, how are you?
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti! good, thanks. You?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: just dealing with the normal FF stuff :) means getting people to nail down what is "important" etc ;)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: ça va bien, merci!
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: I really enjoyed my holidays in the last two weeks
<pitti> https://www.piware.de/fotos/Bodensee-Aug12/
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, pitti , I'll check those out!
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), maybe you have a moment for http://paste.debian.net/plain/185052
<seb128> ricotz, hey, I can sponsor that, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<desrt> seb128: hey
<desrt> seb128: i pushed a pretty important fix to gtk last night
<desrt> seb128: you're gonna want to pick that up
<seb128> desrt, hey, how are you?
<desrt> sleepy :)
 * Sweetshark is proud of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.7/+bug/1017125/+attachment/3271642/+files/lp1017125.cxx proving a bug in boost 1.49 ...
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1017125 in boost1.49 "boost::unordered_multimap<>::erase(iterator, iterator) broken on quantal" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.5.12-0ubuntu3
<seb128> desrt, that one?
<ricotz> desrt, g-o-a are working ;)
<desrt> seb128: sounds right :)
<desrt> robert_ancell++
<kenvandine> seb128, good morning
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, how are you?
<kenvandine> good, and you?
<kenvandine> seb128, last night i noticed indicator-messages was dep wait so i enabled proposed in the PPA
<kenvandine> but then i-m ftbfs
<kenvandine> i didn't look at why, it was 1am :)
<seb128> kenvandine, right, I'm looking at that next, seems like a missing build-depends on gtk-doc-tools
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> so i didn't even start porting gwibber to lmm :)
<kenvandine> i keep using lmm as shorthand for libmessagingmenu
<kenvandine> but when i see it i think -lm
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, btw https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/bamf/webapps/+merge/120432 failed to merge on
<seb128> "No package 'libunity_webapps-0.2' found"
<seb128> kenvandine, so I just added the Build-Depends to the packaging trunk, let's see if that makes the merge happy
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i was wondering where to fix that
<kenvandine> looking at the log it was pulling lp:ubuntu/bamf
<kenvandine> but ti seemed wrong to add it there
<kenvandine> s/ti/it
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, not clean way, I just do a "prepare landing of next version" as UNRELEASED
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, anything we need to do to trigger auto merge?
<seb128> kenvandine, wdym automerge?
<kenvandine> the auto landing stuff
<kenvandine> whatever robot is out there moving code around :)
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, talk to mmrazik or didrocks
<seb128> it's trivial to add stuff to the setup, didrocks just did it for the video lens friday I think
<kenvandine> i was talking about landing bamf
<kenvandine> i assume it will retry automatically
<desrt> BAMF!
<kenvandine> !BAMF
<ubot2`> Factoid 'BAMF' not found
<kenvandine> haha
<desrt> ubot2 joins in the action
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, you mean to retry the merge? sorry I was not following you
<seb128> kenvandine, the merge robot put the merge request to "Needs Review" when merging fails, so just putting back to "Approved" makes it retry
<kenvandine> Yeah... sorry i often fail to make sense before my 3rd cup of coffee :)
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> kenvandine, I've promoted libunity-webapps as well, the MIR was approved
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-dummy/+bug/949600 ... is that considered ACKed from a MIR side?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 949600 in xserver-xorg-video-dummy "[MIR] xserver-xorg-video-dummy" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mterry, doko wrote in comment #1 "the package itself looks ok for main."
<kenvandine> seb128, sigh... the unity branch failed to auto merge because no commit message
 * kenvandine fixes
<seb128> mterry, xorg-gtest wants xserver-xorg-video-dummy to work (can't run the ido test suite without that)
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, classic mistake, that's an annoying "feature" of the merger...
<xclaesse> kenvandine, could you please rebuild MC without --enable-libaccounts-sso please? (sorry if it's not you who maintain that package)
<xclaesse> kenvandine, that's the libaccounts plugin for maemo, not the one for new UOA
<kenvandine> xclaesse, i do maintain it...
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> that's confusing :)
<xclaesse> the UOA MC plugin is in empathy source
<xclaesse> provided by mcp-account-manager-uoa binary package
<mterry> seb128, I had assigned back to doko for double-confirmed approval after RAOF's comment.  But I agree that a plain reading of doko's comment suggests it's already approved.  Let me mark it as such
<seb128> mterry, thanks, I pinged doko this morning but he hasn't replied in 5 hours and I'm sort of wanting to not block on him
<xclaesse> kenvandine, yeah that's confusing, tbh the maemo stuff should be dropped or at least kept out of MC's tree
<kenvandine> xclaesse, done
<xclaesse> kenvandine, cool thanks :)
<mterry> seb128, I noticed that nautilus got updated?
<seb128> mterry, yes, is there an issue with that?
<mterry> seb128, no, I just thought the plan of record was staying back
<seb128> mterry, oh, by the time we had the discussion we were already on 3.5.3
<seb128> mterry, they started the cycle like a normal cycle
<seb128> then changed the design like crazy and we were already on 3.5
<mterry> seb128, sure, but I thought we decided to do 3.5.3.really.3.4 or something
<seb128> mterry, the plan of record is to have nautilus3.4 uploaded a different source
<mterry> ah, a different source
<mterry> OK
<seb128> mterry, want to do it btw? or maybe robru? ;-)
<mterry> I remember that now
<Sweetshark> hmmm, is there a way to make quantal not suck in a virtualbox? Im getting a fat repaint error galore ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, install gnome-session-fallback and log into a gnome classic session?
<Sweetshark> seb128: k, but that would kinda defeat testing lomenubar, right? ;)
<mterry> seb128, I would if I finish my various stuff before FF
<mterry> Can't be too difficult
<seb128> Sweetshark, you can add indicator-applet-appmenu to your gnome-panel
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have a gwibber upload planned for soon?
<Streamstormer> Sweetshark: Is there a bug for that problem because i have the same problem?
<seb128> kenvandine, ricots pointed to http://paste.debian.net/plain/185052
<Sweetshark> Streamstormer: havnt checked yet.
<seb128> Streamstormer, Sweetshark: do you have 3d enabled in your vm?
<seb128> if not you probably fallback displaying unity-3d through llvmpipe which is known to be slow and buggy
<seb128> that's going to be worked but not likely before ff
<mterry> seb128, another small package likely to come through NEW today
<Sweetshark> seb128: no 2d or 3d acceleration activate yet.
<seb128> mterry, ok, give me a ping once it's uploaded
<Streamstormer> Sweetshark: checking
<Sweetshark> seb128: I considered doing a demo video -- in which case I obviously want all the unity awesomeness.
<seb128> Sweetshark, no luck for you in a vm atm, unity requires working 3d
<seb128> or enable 3d in virtualbox
<kenvandine> seb128, ricotz: uploaded, thanks!
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<pitti> the fix for llvm has been merged in compiz upstream, BTW
<Sweetshark> seb128: trying 3d
<pitti> until then, -vm vmware provides somethign which is barely usable to start a program
<davmor2> kenvandine: Hey dude where would the sip accounts be now, I was using empathy in Q to access the confline but there is no sip option anymore :(
<pitti> the default cirrus and -vga std doesn't work
<seb128> pitti, "fix", not so much
<kenvandine> davmor2, good times
<kenvandine> account-plugin-sip
<kenvandine> install that package
<seb128> pitti, it's still too slow to be usable, they have plan to turn off effects in vms but that's on the unity side and not done yet
<pitti> seb128: c'est ne pas bug 1021104?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1021104 in compiz "Severe damage artefacts and flickering when using LLVMpipe" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021104
<Streamstormer> Sweetshark: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe but the problem is there since the last xserver update
<pitti> seb128: ah, merci
<kenvandine> davmor2, i wonder if it will migrate your account for you...
<Streamstormer> lunch
<kenvandine> since you started without that plugin installed
<seb128> pitti, that will improve things but I doubt it will be enough to be "good", but let's see ;-)
<seb128> pitti, de rien
<Sweetshark> seb128: enabling 3d does improve much here it seems
<seb128> Sweetshark, great
<pitti> seb128: I still doubt it will make the armhf live images any useful, right
<davmor2> kenvandine: it broke all the others due to the fact that they all needed to authenticate
<seb128> pitti, we would need to have llvmpipe working on arm to start with :-(
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> davmor2, but they worked after authenticating?
<pitti> seb128: err, it doesn't?
<seb128> pitti, there are ongoing discussions on the topic, I can fwd you the emails if you want
<pitti> seb128: it seems removing -2d was even more premature then *grumpf*
<davmor2> kenvandine: I removed them all and set it all up afresh then it was fine
<pitti> seb128: that's ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, no, llvmpipe is not enabled on arm atm and they are not sure they can, it's strongly using SSE instruction set
<pitti> seb128: I'm frustrated either way :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, oh... you shouldn't have done that :)
<kenvandine> s/have/have needed/
<davmor2> kenvandine: I'll reboot to be sure but there doesn't seem to be an icon for the sip account
<Sweetshark> seb128: yikes, no -- it does _not_ improve much here. Why do I always fsck up my negations?
<seb128> pitti, well, it's not that easy, we didn't remove 2d to remove 2d, nobodo had the few weeks of engineering time to devote to port the 2d stack to gsettings and co
<seb128> Sweetshark, :-(
<kenvandine> davmor2, you're looking in online accounts right?
<seb128> pitti, so choices were to block GNOME and unity3d another cycle or drop 2d
<davmor2> kenvandine: indeed,  I get a black rectangle with a no entry sign
<seb128> pitti, rock ... us ... hard place ...
<pitti> well, PS could have chosen to drop 3D and keep only 2D; but anyway, we've been through this
 * davmor2 lends seb128 and pitti some tnt and blasting caps, that should get you through the rock hope it helps ;)
<pitti> but if we would employ rickspencer3's "roll back regressions" appraoch, it woudl have to come back
<seb128> pitti, yeah, unity is only part of the issue though, totem, cheese, gnome-control-center, gnome-settings-daemon use clutter
<pitti> because the current unity-2d was still miles better than what we have now
<kenvandine> davmor2, ok, that one is missing an icon
<seb128> pitti, that's an increasing trend, gtk4 will be GL only as will be Qt5
<davmor2> kenvandine: and nope there is no sip account showing up
 * kenvandine suspected so
<kenvandine> i think we need the migration code to automatically install plugins for needed accounts
<seb128> pitti, you can have a working unity-2d on arm but e.g totem video playing wouldn't work, so still not an acceptable user experience for a desktop
<kenvandine> xclaesse, ^^
<Sweetshark> anyway, unitymenus already looks rather nice and sessioninstaller integration also works like a charm. I can install libreoffice-templates (out of universe) with one click inside the LibreOffice dialog ....
<davmor2> kenvandine: can you add the need to pull in the accounts package it the telepathy package is installed?  ie install telepathy-sofia-sip depends on account-plugin-sip
<kenvandine> that's a good idea
<robru> goooooooooooooood morning desktoppers!
<Sweetshark> seb128: oh, great. this also prevents taking demo videos as recordmydesktop is unhappy with composition
<xclaesse> kenvandine, what API should be used to install plugins?
<seb128> Sweetshark, :-(
<xclaesse> kenvandine, package-kit ?
<davmor2> kenvandine: I can confirm that adding my sip account and emapthy audio calls work again now woohoo!
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> xclaesse, the packagekit api should work
<cyphermox> hey robru
<robru> hi cyphermox
<kenvandine> seb128, can you confirm?
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<ricotz> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, it should yes
<cyphermox> seb128: pour -sync, il faut le faire builder pour gtk2 et gtk3?
<kenvandine> xclaesse, so that should work
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, no, ido is only built for gtk3, the is no gtkswitch in gtk2 and -sync uses it
<cyphermox> gotcha.
<xclaesse> kenvandine, ok, commented on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=682440
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 682440 in UOA "What if account plugin is not installed when doing UOA migration" [Normal,New]
<kenvandine> xclaesse, thanks!
<Streamstormer> seb128, Sweetshark: the workaround in bug 1021104 is solving my problem Yeah :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1021104 in compiz "Severe damage artefacts and flickering when using LLVMpipe" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021104
<davmor2> kenvandine: because I like you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1040091
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1040091 in empathy "The sip account is missing an icon" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> thx!
<mterry> seb128, ted named another beauty: lightdm-remote-session-uccsconfigure is in NEW
<seb128> mterry, didn't we tell you that ted is not allowed to pick names?
<seb128> kenvandine made it clear before ;-)
<mterry> seb128, this one is at least over-verbose
<kenvandine> mterry, opposite problem we've had in the past
<kenvandine> but tedg is still not allowed to name packages
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> mterry, tedg: what is /usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions/uccsconfigure.desktop used for? does it populate the list of sessions in the greeter or something?
<tedg> seb128, Not the list of sessions, but the list of remote sessions.
<tedg> seb128, It's new API that robert_ancell is adding.
<tedg> seb128, So that it doesn't clutter the list of normal sessions.
<mterry> tedg, we're talking after you login with your email, right?
<mterry> tedg, and a list of remote sessions appears
<seb128> tedg, where does it show?
<seb128> tedg, worded differently
<seb128> Name=UCCS Configure
<seb128> Comment=Setup a UCCS Account
<seb128> those are not translatable, do they need to be?
<tedg> mterry, Well, it wouldn't ever show that list to the user, but we'd validate the list of servers against it.  i.e. if you don't have a citrix client installed it would say that.
<tedg> seb128, It doesn't actually show to the user.
<mterry> seb128, I didn't think so
<mterry> seb128, those labels come from the admin uccs page I think
<mterry> seb128, (the user-visible labels)
<seb128> ok ... so why do we need a Name and Comment in there?
<mterry> seb128, self-commenting code?
<seb128> mterry, I'm just trying to make sure that you americans don't try to enforce your language on us again :p
<seb128> I want to know why we have strings if they are not meant to be shown ;-)
<seb128> mterry, tedg: anyway, looks good, NEWed
<mterry> seb128, awesome.  USA! USA! USA!
<seb128> mterry, yeah yeah, next UDS is in Europe, we will teach you to speak another language ;-)
<seb128> though North countries are bad for that, they all speak english
<tedg> seb128, I put them in because I'm not sure which keyfile loader robert is using, I think the GLib desktop one will reject if those fields aren't there because they're mandatory.
<mterry> seb128, the language of love: Hearts
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> tedg, ok, makes sense
<mterry> tedg, Name is, I doubt Comment is
<mterry> tedg, next time just put "USA #1" in the Name
<tedg> mterry, I think that's implied ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: could I bug you to take a look at ubuntu-default-settings in the new queue?
<jbicha> or do you know someone else that could review it?
<ogra_> seb128, yo .. i had a chat about desktop-q-upstart-session-requirements and foundations-q-xdg-runtime-dir .. the latter will happen, the former wont for quantal
<ogra_> (you asked about both in the last release meetings)
<seb128> jbicha, not this week, I've a week worth of work left and 1 day before ff
<seb128> ogra_, oh, great, do we know when the xdg runtime dir support will land? ff is tomorrow, it's blocked work on our side, we will likely need a ffe...
<ogra_> the spec is scheduled for beta1
<ogra_> so some time before i would suspect
<ogra_> i doubt it will make FF
<ogra_> but ask the implementer for details ;)
<seb128> ogra_, who is the implementer?
<ogra_> steve i think
<seb128> I somewhat doubt he's the one implementing it
<seb128> not sure why :p
<ogra_> well, he is the asigneed at least .. and he is the pam specialist ... which matches :)
<seb128> but let me ask him
<ogra_> (and both WIs are assigned to him)
<kenvandine> mterry, i added another package on the MIR bug 1029549
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1029549 in signon-plugin-oauth2 "[MIR] online-accounts and friends" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029549
<kenvandine> can you take a look?
<dobey> is there any chance at all for someone to get grilo updated to version 0.2.0 in debian and get it synced into ubuntu?
<dobey> before tomorrow?
<ogra_> why before tomorrow ... its not like FF is the end of the cycle or something
<ogra_> its just more paperwork after that point
<jbicha> desrt: are you getting this theme problem with Adwaita? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/682395
<robru> jbicha, I was actually experiencing that quite a while ago, but I haven't seen it recently.
<mterry> back, sorry kenvandine
 * mterry slaps kenvandine's wrist for adding MIRs
 * mterry reviews
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> there might be another today, or at the latest tomorrow :)
<mterry> kenvandine, minor nit, the text for GPL-3+ says 2 instead of 3 in one place
<kenvandine> damn
 * kenvandine fixes :)
<kenvandine> i hate that file :)
<kenvandine> mterry, fixed in vcs
 * ogra_ sees http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2012/08/22/delivering-compiz-and-unity-on-the-next-wave-of-embedded-form-factors/ and humps smspillaz' leg 
<kenvandine> ogra_, hahahaha
<mterry> kenvandine, why does unity-lens-photo have a Breaks and Replaces on itself?
<kenvandine> unity-lens-photo vs. unity-lens-photos
<kenvandine> there was a unity-lens-photo in a couple PPAs
<kenvandine> but this would break those
<kenvandine> never in ubuntu though
<mterry> ah
<mterry> geeze
<kenvandine> we don't want to screw the crazy PPA users :)
 * mterry logs out to test it
<mterry> kenvandine, also
<mterry> kenvandine, rules can look like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1161242/
<mterry> and then drop the python2 distutils from build-dep
 * mterry shivs python2
<kenvandine> ok
<mterry> kenvandine, not a MIR blocker, just saying
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i like keeping rules empty if possible :)
<kenvandine> but good reason
<mterry> kenvandine, convince the debhelper folks to include dh_python3 by default
<mterry> Not sure why that's been so slow
<mterry> ok, really logging out
<tedg> mterry, I think this is all the packages, right?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thin-client-config-agent/+bug/1040221
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1040221 in unity-greeter "FFe request: Provide remote login options" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> tedg, and possibly nm-applet UI changes, but that would likely be a UIFe.  Still part of this bundle though
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, I figured that the "feature" was pulling nm-applet in and the changes were UIF related.
<tedg> Which is part of the greeter.
<mterry> tedg, no, nm-applet needs some additional changes to handle running in a low-permissions environment
<mterry> more gracefully
<mterry> it runs now
<mterry> but options are shown that shouldn't be/don't work
<tedg> Yes, sure.
<tedg> I'll add it.
<tedg> Ah, network-manager-gnome.
<tedg> Someone should name these packages something shorter!
<tedg> ;-)
<mterry> :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<dobey> nmgnome.deb
<dobey> we can use 8.3 names like suse!
<dobey> xscrnsgl.rpm is the best
<ricotz> are there some known build problems caused by  g-ir-scanner freezes on i386 while introspecting certain libs?
<ricotz> seb128, ^
<ricotz> desrt, might be a glib <> kernel problem again? ^
<ricotz> i guess this problem is specific to the introspection of clutter-gst
<seb128> ricotz, not seen any of those no
<ricotz> seb128, ok, seems weird since it worked in the past, so maybe the g-i, glib, clutter update triggered it
<robru> I'm not sure when this landed, but I've just noticed that Nautilus is hiding it's titlebar when maximized in gnome-shell, while no other apps are. I like it, but I don't like the inconsistency...
<seb128> robru, that's a new patern of GNOME3 apps
<seb128> robru, I guess gnome-contacts is doing it
<seb128> robru, or gnome-documents
<seb128> in unity we have that working consistently for all apps for a year :p
<robru> well, it seems like it would be trivial to hide maximized titlebars in the wm (in fact for a while I do that in the Adwaita theme myself), I'm not sure why gnome devs would bother coding their apps one by one to do this
<seb128> robru, that's what unity does ;-)
<seb128> robru, I think their idea is that it doesn't work well with apps have a menu
<seb128> you get a menu along the top panel
<seb128> and it's harder to aim it and looks weird
<dobey> gah, why would --fail-missing complain about files in /usr/share/doc, after i've added a package.docs file and listed those files in it?!
<jbicha> eog currently only does the disappearing titlebar with a plugin
<seb128> dobey, because it's a dh_install thing so it uses .install files I think
<seb128> jbicha, they still have a menu right?
<jbicha> seb128: yeah for now
<seb128> that would be why
<mterry> seb128, btw, I can do a bit of work on nautilus3.4 while waiting for remote login to sort itself out
<seb128> mterry, \o/
<mterry> seb128, so we want a new source nautilus-3.4 that has 3.4 + relevant changes we've made since then.  Upload it, main it, and then change seeds?
<seb128> mterry, yes
<mterry> k
<seb128> mterry, the main issue is going to do how to handle binaries
<seb128> mterry, I think we can share libnautilus-extensions between versions
<seb128> I don't think the api,abi changed this cycle
<seb128> so we need to pick one of the 2 sources building those binaries only
<seb128> I guess 3.6 to avoid having to go back in versions
<mterry> Which binaries?
<seb128> libnautilus-extensions1 and libnautilus-extension-dev
<seb128> the gir probably as well
<mterry> Because we don't want to go change all rdepends, k
<seb128> well, rather because we can't build the same binaries from 2 sources
<seb128> so my guess is that nautilus3.4 should only have one binary nautilus3.4
<mterry> Well, I imagined we could add -3.4 as needed, but yeah, I guess a lot of packages not just seeds references nautilus binaries
<seb128> well,if the lib didn't change we can just use the 3.6 version
 * mterry wonders how many things rdepend on 'nautilus'
<seb128> we can probably also merge the -data in the main binary
<seb128> well, we can provides: nautilus
<seb128> I doubt many things use a versionned depends on nautilus
<mterry> some do
<mterry> gnome-core and nautilus-share so far
<mterry> gnome-sushi
<mterry> I'll stop there, but it looks like we may have a bit of work in that regard
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.quantal/rdepends/nautilus/nautilus
<seb128> mterry, hum, do you think we on a good path?
<mterry> That doesn't show versioning though
<seb128> right
<mterry> seb128, not clear...  we didn't want to just do 3.5.really.3.4 because that would be unfair to GNOME-vanilla people?
<seb128> that and I can see why the new nautilus would please some users
<seb128> but at the same time we could keep it in the GNOME3 ppa
<kenvandine> seb128, was i supposed to be upload the package for the video lens too? or just doing the tarball
 * kenvandine has packages prepared now :)
<seb128> kenvandine, oh,I saw you did upload the video lens update?
<kenvandine> no
<seb128> or was it the photo lens?
<seb128> too many lenses :p
<kenvandine> photo lens
<kenvandine> hehe
<mterry> seb128, it seems like we have not prepared ourselves very well for parallel nautiluses
<seb128> oh sorry
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, please do it
<seb128> mterry, no, and I don't like much having 2 nautilus versions
 * mterry looks back at what's needed to fix 3.6 for us
<seb128> mterry, it's mostly menus, hud integration
<seb128> mterry, I've the feeling at this point we should just do the 3.5.is.3.4 and put the new one in a ppa
<seb128> the ppas are not end of the world
<seb128> and we are talking about staying one cycle behind GNOME it's early application of the logic
<mterry> seb128, yeah
<seb128> which we do with gsd and gcc as well
<seb128> mterry, so yeah, let's do that?
<jbicha> or we could just delay the release date by a couple weeks ;)
<seb128> jbicha, that would not solve the issue
<seb128> jbicha, what difference would it make?
<seb128> we already release like a month after GNOME
<jbicha> you really need 6 months delay to ship GNOME?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> we need to be able to discuss the cycle at UDS
<seb128> and we can't with unplanned redesign and transition coming mid cycle from nowhere
<seb128> same story with gstreamer1.0
<seb128> or with the ibus keyboard handling
<jbicha> staying one cycle behind gnome is just going to further the exodus of gnome devs to fedora & other os'es
<seb128> that's life
<seb128> mterry, btw for the nautilus rdepends
<seb128> grep-dctrl -s Package,Depends -F Depends nautilus /var/lib/apt/lists/*archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_binary-*_Packages
<seb128> mterry, you can main->* as well
<seb128> jbicha, it's not like devs would be happy to have a non working system to work on
<mterry> neat
<jbicha> I guess Fedora devs manage to be happy ;)
<seb128> jbicha, I see some regularly complaining about their broken installs ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, we have a problem
<seb128> including some who reinstalled recently because some updated broke their boot loader for good
<seb128> kenvandine, :-(
<kenvandine> unity-lens-video has new depends
<kenvandine> that are in universe
<seb128> kenvandine, come on...
<seb128> kenvandine, like we didn't have enough on our list
<seb128> kenvandine, which ones?
<kenvandine> gir1.2-gstreamer-1.0 and gir1.2-gst-plugins-base-1.0
<jbicha> ooh
<seb128> kenvandine, lol
<seb128> kenvandine, not going to happen
<kenvandine> yeah, so i am not uploading this :)
<mterry> seb128, OK re: nautilus.  I can do a .really. version tomorrow
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> I tend to agree with you seb128 about being conservative on versions.  But dropping GNOME's special-upstream status would definitely be a bit of a social change
<seb128> it's not like an unilateral change
<seb128> I've spoken to number of GNOME people at GUADEC about that
<seb128> and I had repeated online discussion where I told them that the way they are doing thing atm is incompatible with how distros work for most
<seb128> like the gstreamer1 transition
<mterry> seb128, not the GNOME OS!  :)
<seb128> they say they don't care about non GNOME components, it's a distro problem
<seb128> like they don't have a music player, but realistically they can't ignore users need one
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I'm waiting for them to get there, I'm sure they will understand what we mean on the way :p
<kenvandine> seb128, does anything in gnome 3.6 depend on gstreamer 1.0?
<seb128> totem
<seb128> https://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/PortToGstreamer1
<seb128> in fact
<kenvandine> so are we going to get it in main for totem?
<davidcalle> kenvandine, I'm checking what are these new videos lens dependencies for and apparently it's to get specific metadata for Previews fields, nothing critical for it's future, there are other ways to get most of it.
<seb128> kenvandine, no, we are going to stay on totem 3.4
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> davidcalle, thx
<seb128> kenvandine, if you want to sign up to maintain a dual gstreamer stack on the CD we can discuss it ;-)
<kenvandine> davidcalle, btw i created tarballs and tagged releases for the lens and scope today :)
<kenvandine> seb128, not me!
<seb128> kenvandine, you are the one pushing for it :p
<seb128> it's only fair!
<seb128> ;-)
<davidcalle> kenvandine, ty :)
<seb128> kenvandine, davidcalle: joke aside, app are quite easy to change, the apis are quite similar, I think going back to gst0.10 should be easy work
<kenvandine> seb128, i am not pushing for it :)
<seb128> the hard part apparently are stuff using custom elements or codecs
<kenvandine> i was just delivering the bad news :)
<kenvandine> davidcalle, i guess don't bother
<davidcalle> seb128, I agree
<kenvandine> i just heard the pending branches need it even more
<davidcalle> kenvandine, well I don't bother, I'm just waiting to see what happens with it, before rolling out a py3 port.
<kenvandine> good times...
<TheMuso> ~/quit
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-23
<pitti> Bonjour
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, thank you for your mail. I am trying to make your example a separate program now, but it seems that the added "import sys" breaks the PackageKit stuff.
<pitti> uh, how?
<pitti> "import sys" should be absolutely harmless
<tkamppeter> pitti, this is the program: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1162166/
<pitti> how do you call it and how does it fail?
<tkamppeter> pitti, and this is what happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1162169/
<pitti> erk, DOS line endings
<tkamppeter> pitti, where?
<pitti> (no worries, presumably just fallout from the pastebin download)
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, this script works fine here
<pitti> with the same command as you have
<pitti> tkamppeter: does the key appear in "apt-key list"?
<pitti> it seems it already failed at this stage
<tkamppeter> pitti, for m,e this script does not work as shown, your original script works, and your original script with only "import sys" added at the beginning shows the same problem. I am on Quantal.
<pitti> if "import sys" is the only difference, this sounds like a red herring
<pitti> perhaps it sometimes works and sometimes not, depending on your configured GPG server?
<tkamppeter> pitti, the key appears.
<pitti> tkamppeter: if you run the script again, how far does it get?
<pitti> exact same output, or slightly different?
<tkamppeter> pitti, now the original script also shows the problem, without "import sys".
<pitti> oh
<pitti> perhaps it fails if the key is already present?
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have already done more than one successful run with the same key.
<tkamppeter> pitti, you have tested my script, can you run it again?
<pitti> yes, I do; works fine here
<pitti> I ran it four times up to after enabling the repo (which is further than it got for you)
<pitti> tkamppeter: your pastebin, is that the full output, or only the tail?
<pitti> oh, hang on, I have another idea
<tkamppeter> pitti, my pastebin is the full output.
<pitti> tkamppeter: I think the problem is in the progress() callback when it tries to display progress.props.package_id
<pitti> tkamppeter: if you drop this part from progress(), does it work? 'package:', progress.props.package_id,
<tkamppeter> pitti, I added "return" as the first line of progress() now (not showing progress info at all) and the problem still persists.
<pitti> tkamppeter: do you have "packagekit" installed?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I don't, I'm using python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat, which we install by default
<pitti> tkamppeter: (we do not really support the real packagekit)
<pitti> that might explain the difference, there might be a bug in this part of PackageKit
<tkamppeter> pitti, here is what I have installed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1162192/
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, that explains it; so, we might fix this bug in PK, but it's not time critical; please install python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat (this will remove packagekit)
<pitti> this might also explain some failures that you got with codec installs
<pitti> we only test our stuff with aptdaemon usually
<tkamppeter> pitti, now it works again. thanks. But now a new problem occurs: I have run the script two times in a row, entering the password in both runs, and on the second run (with the package already installed) I get a segfault. It should fail gracefully then.
<pitti> uh, a segfault sounds bad -- this is all python
<pitti> but yes, this is by no means a finished script -- it does not do any such checks
<tkamppeter> pitti, it seems that the library function to handle failure has a bug here, and as failure cannot only happen by duplicate installation this would be a stopper for this method.
<pitti> I ran it wice with picsaw, I can reproduce the bug
<tkamppeter> pitti, I tried another failure, trying to load a non-existing package, it does not give a segfault, but a traceback, so failures without triggereing apport are not possible with this script.
<pitti> well, the latter is no problem, the script can try: / exec GLib.GError:
<pitti> at the moment it does not do any error checking
<pitti> (process:21062): PackageKit-WARNING **: couldn't parse execption 'GDBus.Error:org.debian.apt.TransactionFailed: error-package-already-installed: Package picsaw is already installed', please report
<tkamppeter> pitti, so the segfault is the only thing preventing from using this method.
<pitti> tkamppeter: I agree it should be fixed; but the script can check at the beginning if the package is already installed
<pitti> you can also skip the "add repo" and "install repo key" steps if the package already resolves
 * pitti adds a few tweaks to the script, hang on
<pitti> tkamppeter: ^ give me 5 minutes to add some checks
<fredp> pitti: hi! about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=434924 , are you confident enough to get this in 3.6?
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 434924 in gobject "Add signal helper" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<pitti> fredp: it's well testcase'd and does not affect existing API; but as it's an API addition it formally falls under feature and API freeze
<pitti> and it's not really urgent, so I didn't start bothering the release team about it yet
<fredp> pitti: Simon did :) it's still early in the freeze, I'll give it my +1, and I'm confident another one will be given.
<pitti> fredp: ah, thanks!
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey pitti, fredp
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va?
<fredp> 'lut seb128
<seb128> pitti, ca va, un peu fatigué
<seb128> will be glad once the ff madness is over
<pitti> heh
<pitti> tkamppeter: there: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/install-printerdriver
<pitti> tkamppeter: this skips key/repo installation if the package is already available, and also skips installation if the package is installed
<tkamppeter> pitti, works great, thanks.
<dholbach> hi guys
<dholbach> maybe somebody of you can comment on http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/08/23/canonical-privacy-policy-for-zeitgeist-is-insufficient?
<dholbach> just so this doesn't turn into a flamefest or complainfest
<seb128> dholbach, not really
<seb128> dholbach, hey btw
<seb128> dholbach, can you ping ev,mpt on #ubuntu-devel? that "send to canonical" is part of the whoopsie work
<seb128> dholbach, it's not something desktop is working, ev is dealing with that
<seb128> *working on
<dholbach> seb128, thanks muchly
<seb128> dholbach, yw
<dholbach> there's nothing like a bit of drama in the morning
<seb128> dholbach, is that your equivalent of reading people magasins? :p
<seb128> dholbach, like closer or whatever are famous (I mostly know the name of the french ones (gala, voici, ...)
<dholbach> yeah, my grandma loves those - especially the stories about princes and princesses - I guess everybody gets their dose of drama elsewhere :)
<seb128> ;-)
<xclaesse> I was wondering: what is keeping back gdm to 3.0 even in quantal?
<seb128> xclaesse, ricotz and jbicha didn't get the gsettings version to work properly, and most of the team focus on lightdm and nobody else stepped to work on gdm
<xclaesse> seb128, ok fair enough :)
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> does aptdaemon now implement the full PackageKit dbus interfaces (session and system)?
<pitti> rodrigo_: mostly, yes; we have had the session one for quite a while (sesssioninstaller)
<pitti> rodrigo_: and during quantal I did some work on the system one
<pitti> for adding keys, repos, and the like (installing packages has worked for a while)
<rodrigo_> pitti, perfect, that's what I need :)
<OwaisL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/733233/comments/35
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 733233 in light-themes "Increase shadow area to 45 pixels (but not grip area)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<OwaisL> Any plans to implement this for Quantal now that Unity2d is not around anymore?
<OwaisL> seb128, ^
<seb128> dunno, ask smspillaz or Cimi
<OwaisL> Ok, thanks!
<tkamppeter> pitti, all is working now, the only thing which does not work is listing the newly added files of the package installation. PackageKit has a function for it but it simply does not work. Perhaps I am the first one trying to use it.
<chrisccoulson> huh, the latest eds libraries don't contain a .gnu_debuglink section
<chrisccoulson> that's meant to contain the filename for the debug symbols
<chrisccoulson> i just noticed it because it breaks my breakpad symbols builder job
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox_ ^^
<chrisccoulson> it also prevents gdb from automatically loading the symbols
<pitti> tkamppeter: we can still add that to aptdaemon if required
<tkamppeter> pitti, so it does not work because it is not implemented in aptdaemon? I need it, as this allows prioritizing the PPDs of the freshly installed package when setting up the printer. Please implement it in aptdaemon.
<pitti> tkamppeter: can you please file a bug for it against aptdaemon and assign it to me?
<pitti> tkamppeter: with some infos which method you called, etc.
<pitti> tkamppeter: the get_files() call is implemented and supposed to work
<tkamppeter> pitti, bug 1040619
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040619 in cups "aptdaemon does not support listing the files of a package" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040619
<pitti> thanks, will look at it ASAP
<pitti> mvo: I'd like to do another aptdaemon uplaod now to fix this ^, any reservations?
<pitti> tkamppeter: fixed in trunk
<mvo> pitti: not from me, I plan to work on a whitelist feature today but that will probably take a couple of hours before its ready
<mvo> pitti: there is one branch pending though
<mvo> pitti: that would be nice to get a review for
<mvo> pitti: lp:~mvo/aptdaemon/support-change-credentials-on-add-repo and the one from steve, but I can look at the later too
<pitti> well, it's not urgent from my side, not sure how urgent it is to tkamppeter
<pitti> tkamppeter: you can also apply the patch locally for now
<pitti> just apply the pkcompat.py part in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/main/revision/853 to your /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/aptdaemon/pkcompat.py
<pitti> tkamppeter: ^ with this you can go ahead immediately without being blocked on an upload or package build, etc.
<pitti> mvo: ^ I guess that's even faster :)
<chrisccoulson> fantastic. the eds binaries from a local build are correct
<jbicha> good morning
<jbicha> I think I fixed the libsecret build but I need a sponsor http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbicha/libsecret/
<tkamppeter> pitti, manually applying your patch works, the files get listed now. Thank you for the quick fix.
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, uploaded, let's see if that works
<desrt> seb128: so i wanted to harass you about ubuntu-control-center
<seb128> jbicha, you including the orig in the .changes, you shouldn't normally
<desrt> wasn't that meant to be happening this cycle?
<seb128> included
<seb128> desrt, stay on 3.4
<seb128> g-s-d as well
<cyphermox_> morning.
<seb128> nautilus as well
<seb128> desrt, "that" being?
<desrt> seb128: the official forking
<desrt> (and renaming)
<desrt> (and returning of the original name to the unmodified upstream version)
<seb128> desrt, ask lars if he had time to work on their version :p
<desrt> larsu: hey.  seb said that you were going to solve all of my probles.  is that true?
<seb128> desrt, olli said your team would take over that
<desrt> oh.  that's true.
 * desrt seems to remember this on his birthday
<seb128> ;-)
<larsu> uhm. no!
<larsu> :P
<jbicha> seb128: oh, that's how most things need to be built
<jbicha> xclaesse: we have a mostly working gdm now but it breaks locales, the keyring doesn't auto-unlock, & there may be a bug with plymouth
<seb128> jbicha, the orig tarball need to be uploaded only if launchpad doesn't have it already
<xclaesse> jbicha, by curiosity (I'm happy with lighdm): is there someone working on fixing issues?
<seb128> so usually for -0ubuntu1 or -1 only
<chrisccoulson> oh crap
<chrisccoulson> bug 1040645 is "pkg-create-dbgsym creates broken symbols for packages using debhelper compat 9"
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040645 in evolution-data-server "eds binaries contain broken .gnu_debuglink section" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040645
<jbicha> xclaesse: not really in that only a few people are aware of those bugs, maybe I'll push gdm to -proposed so that more people can look at it
<ricotz> xclaesse, the problem is g-s 3.5.90 won't fully work without a running gdm
<xclaesse> ricotz, hm, that's a bigger issue indeed
<xclaesse> ricotz, so g-s package will depend on gdm and replace lighdm ?
<xclaesse> and I guess g-s needs a newer gdm than 3.0?
<jbicha> and I don't want to break gnomebuntu before our first alpha either
<ricotz> xclaesse, it needs to depend on it yes
<ricotz> xclaesse, and since it is a runtime dep some kind of check would be useful too, or even remove g-s session from lightdm
<xclaesse> ricotz, jbicha: btw are you guys behind gnombuntu ?
<seb128> ricotz, why does it need gdm?
<ricotz> seb128, gdm provides the dbus service which is mandatory for the g-s screenshield (lock-screen, ...)
<xclaesse> (why would gnome need systemd... and still...)
<xclaesse> but yeah, that makes sense IMO
<ricotz> (it runs fine with consolekit)
<seb128> ricotz, so it's just for lock screen?
<seb128> ricotz, we could probably hack around and add a compat to gnome-screensaver
<xclaesse> lighdm could provide the dbus service... I guess...
<ricotz> seb128, and some session actions
<seb128> yeah, robert_ancell was talking about adding some gdm compat glue to lightdm
<ricotz> seb128, i dont like the word "hack"
<seb128> he started looking at it at GUADEC
<seb128> ricotz, neither hacking or hackje
<xclaesse> otoh, if we want gnome-shell we probably want a real gnome env, so getting latest gdm would be good anyway
<seb128> hacker
<seb128> ?
<ricotz> seb128, but adding the org.gnome.displaymanager dbus interface to lightdm could work
<seb128> xclaesse, most people don't care about their init system or login manager (especially if they use autologin)
<seb128> xclaesse, they just want to get to their desktop
<ricotz> seb128, i just meant "hack" in a lot of work which the team can't cope with
<xclaesse> seb128, true
<jbicha> I have a lot more confidence in lightdm than gdm (esp. on Ubuntu) so that would be great if robert could get lightdm to work with it
<Sweetshark> seb128: LO build finished on all platforms for -proposed, can you dump in quantal main?
<seb128> Sweetshark, can do
<Sweetshark> seb128: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> Sweetshark, copied
<jasoncwarner_> wow, anyone else with a x220/sandybridge get this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1020733 making my system unstable right now...no idea how it happened
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1020733 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[sandybridge-m-gt2+] GPU lockup IPEHR: 0x78170003" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> is the compiz gsettings switch scheduled for today?
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<Guest96238> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> Guest96238?
<Guest96238> oh...
<kenvandine> whew
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> kenvandine: I'm trying to get a list of "safe" dbus session services that apps can opt into without requiring a security review
<mhall119> kenvandine: I was hoping you'd know some that would almost always be needed, ones that could be needed and are safe, and ones that should require a review
<kenvandine> not off hand
<kenvandine> sorry
<kenvandine> very distracted atm
<mhall119> kenvandine: stop looking at cats in boxes, there's work to do
<kenvandine> haha
 * kenvandine needs more of that :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: do the com.Gwibber.* services let you send tweets without user approval?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> com.Gwibber.Service
<mhall119> how about just reading, is there a service that will give you read but not write?
<pitti> bonne nuit, les filles et les garçons!
<jbicha> seb128: for whoever uploads compiz, could you bump the minimum metacity build-depends for the soname transition?
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's a public holiday on monday?
<chrisccoulson> i nearly forgot!
<seb128> jbicha, what soname transition?
<seb128> jbicha, no, I've a week worth of work to land for tonight, I'm landing things in the state they are atm
<jbicha> metacity switched from gconf to gsettings, Debian bumped the soname and added a breaks/replace against the old library
<jbicha> Just bump the build-depends to libmetacity-dev (>= 1:2.34.3-3ubuntu1) and it will be fine
<seb128> jbicha, crap, I pushed without that, what happens if it build with the old one?
<seb128> jbicha, sorry I've like 5 discussions and people wanting things landing talking to me
<jbicha> seb128: nothing, it will just need to get rebuilt
<seb128> jbicha, we didn't have that version, where are those changes come from?
<jbicha> sorry, compiz is in main or I'd do it for you
<seb128> well, your upload will be in binNEW anyway I guess
<seb128> if there is a soname change
<seb128> we will land that later then and rebuild compiz
<jbicha> seb128: ok, thanks!
<seb128> I need to get that compiz,unity on gsettings out
<seb128> there is another round of compiz,unity coming for gles then
<seb128> and then features
<jbicha> the new compiz breaks the old metacity
<jbicha> but sure
<jbicha> bye for now
<kenvandine> crap, evolution alarm notifier just told me i was supposed to be pilot yesterday
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> that would not have been a good day for it
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, today is a better day? :p
<kenvandine> NO
<chrisccoulson> bugger, i wish i hadn't restarted my session now. unity-panel-service is crashing constantly
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, mine too
<kenvandine> using the ubuntu-desktop ppa?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, ah, yeah, that might be it
<kenvandine> larsu, ^^
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> chrisccoulson, in some g_action_muxer function?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, kenvandine: can you try if https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/12.10.0-0ubuntu2 fixes it?
<seb128> it was segfaulting for me when nautilus was focussed before, that fixed it
<kenvandine> i'll try in a few
<larsu> argh, it's in the messagingmenu plugin
<seb128> larsu, ?
<larsu> just tried it
<larsu> don't have a good stacktrace yet
<seb128> larsu, tried what?
<larsu> the ppa
<larsu> what chris and ken were saying
<seb128> larsu, hum, try the indicator-appmenu update I pointed?
<seb128> larsu, are you sure it's not the issue I was complaining about and desrt fixed?
<kenvandine> indicator-appmenu isn't built yet
<kenvandine> just finishing
<seb128> kenvandine, the debs are on launchpad, wget and dpkg
<kenvandine> amd64 wasn't done a few minutes ago
<kenvandine> now they are there :)
<seb128> ok, I'm out for some exercice, I need that ;-)
<seb128> be back in ~1h
<larsu> kenvandine, any news?
<mterry> seb128, et al: nautilus 3.5.90.really.3.4.2 is in quantal-proposed
<mterry> ah, just missed seb128
<larsu> he'll be back ;)
<ogra_> lovely version
<cyphermox> is hicolor-icon-theme supposed to be empty except for directories?
<kenvandine> larsu, just restarted
<jbicha> mterry: :(
<mterry> jbicha, I know.  :(
<larsu> my crash in the messaging menu was only because I didn't have the right gtk and glib
<larsu> so maybe it's the one seb128 was talking about
<kenvandine> larsu, no crash yet
 * larsu should really keep track which terminal has which LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<mterry> jbicha, I like the look of the new one
<ayan> all: i'm looking for the code that determines which options you have when right clicking on a device like an SD card reader.
<ayan> for example, i have the option to eject an SD card -- which doesn't make sense for my reader.
<ayan> i tried setting the udisks propery ID_DRIVE_EJECTABLE to 0 but the option to eject the SD card is still available. :(
<dobey> ayan: the code with that string is i think in either glib, gtk+, or nautilus; but it's based on the 'removable' flag, i think
<dobey> ayan: devices that are not 'removable' get 'Unmount' as the string, iirc. and removable devices get 'Eject'
<ayan> dobey: thank you!  now what determines if the device gives the option to 'safely remove' it?
<kenvandine> seb128, that looks like it fixed the crash
<kenvandine> thx
<dobey> ayan: not sure, but that's an option you basically never want to use
<dobey> ayan: 'safely remove' powers down the device, and you'll have to reboot to be able to insert another SD card for example
<ayan> dobey: right.  this is the case for some SD card readers.
<ayan> dobey: so i'm trying to remove this option so that the device doesn't get powered down.
<dobey> ayan: 'Eject' while it may seem nonsensical in many cases, is the correct option. it does do slightly more than 'Unmount' but doesn't power down the drive as 'Safely Remove' would
<ayan> right -- i agree. but how does one completely remove the 'Safely Remove' option so that people don't power down their card reader?
<dobey> 'Eject' does remove the drive from internal reference from the software (you have to pull it out and insert it again to re-mount), while Unmount will let you re-mount without removal
<dobey> ayan: i am not sure. the code for that set of options is in one of the 3 places I looked. you'll have to find it, see what it's looking for, and tweak those flags in udev I guess
<dobey> or perhaps just get it patched out. i can't really think of any time where that option is a good idea
<ayan> well -- it depends on what it does.  if safely removing a device powers it down -- then i'm not sure if that is the right thing.  if safe removal means syncing/unmounting -- well that might be reasonable.
<ayan> perhaps the meaning of safely remove should be dependant on some udev attributes.
<ayan> but it doen't make sense to overload the term 'eject'.  eject shouldn't be there unless my SD card will leap out of my computer when i select it.
<seb128> kenvandine, great!
<seb128> mterry, \o/
<mterry> seb128, try it out, let me know if anything is obviously broken (seems OK for me so far)
<seb128> mterry, ok, will do that after taking a shower (just back from exercice)
<seb128> mterry, thanks for working on that
<mterry> k
<mterry> np
 * mterry logs out and back in
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did that appmenu update fix your issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's working fine now
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> great
<seb128> yw
<desrt> seb128: should i get ted to merge that code?
<seb128> desrt, well, I backported to fix to quantal so I'm not in an hurry, but it should be in the next tarball
<desrt> thanks
<desrt> seb128: uh... did you see the latest background panel?
<desrt> is this a bug or is it actually supposed to look like that?
<seb128> desrt, screenshot?
<seb128> it didn't change since precise for me
<desrt> oh.  i'm on ricotz crack
<desrt> you're probably not
<desrt> ricotz: what's up with this? :)
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry, chrisccoulson, others: unity-compiz-gsettings stack in quantal-proposed
<desrt> seb128: http://imgur.com/1F32M
<seb128> if you could upgrade and restart your session I would appreciate, first logging might be a bit slow but don't panic
<mterry> kenvandine, chrisccoulson: and while we're testing proposed, also install nautilus and run it once for me!
<seb128> watch for migration issues (keybindings, unity settings, etc)
<desrt> seb128: when you click on it, you get this: http://imgur.com/N5GwH
<seb128> desrt, seems like the new upstream design
 * desrt loves minimalism, but seriously?
<seb128> desrt, yeah, THEY MEAN IT ;-)
<seb128> desrt, I like the "test" in the mouse capplet as well
<seb128> you get the happy face stuff to click on full page
<desrt> this is actually kinda cute :)
<desrt> would be better if he was a little dude on the main page tho
<ogra_> seb128, yo ... lookin at some lubuntu image build failures today ...
<ogra_> ndicator-application-gtk2 : Depends: indicator-application (= 0.5.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<seb128> yeah, the main page is a bit boring
<ogra_> are the gtk2 bits premanently gone ?
<seb128> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> who decided that ?
<seb128> ogra_, I announced it in june on -devel
<seb128> list
<ogra_> it will likely break the world for deriivatives
<seb128> ogra_, we said we would maintain gtk2 support until precise
<ogra_> ok
<mhall119> seb128: I'm trying to come up with a list of common dbus session services that are "safe" for applications to access, where "safe" means they can't do anything terrible to the user or the user's data by accessing them
<seb128> ogra_, the xubuntu guys agreed to bring back the ones they need in universe as separate sources
<desrt> mhall119: i'd love to know what you're up to and to try to talk you out of it
<ogra_> seb128, ah, cool
<mhall119> I already have a list of the services used by Unity, are there any others you can think of that would fall under htat "safe" category?
<ogra_> thx !
<seb128> desrt, likely giving a list of things possible for software-center appdev
<desrt> ya.  like partial sandboxing?
<mhall119> desrt: you can try ;)
<seb128> desrt, right, like "if you use a service out of those you will be rejected"
<desrt> is this sandboxing or rather review checklist?
<seb128> desrt, until we get an efficient dbus sandboxing we can use I guess, at this point the sandbox will do it for you
<mhall119> yes, it's for sandboxing.  Specifically we need a list of "pre-approved" things that your app can access
<mhall119> desrt: well, both possibly
<desrt> mhall119: what of the filesystem?
<seb128> dinner, bbiab
<mhall119> desrt: I already have a list for the filesystem
<desrt> mhall119: how do you plan to deal with shared libraries?
<mhall119> shared library code would run under the same apparmor restrictions as the app
<desrt> ya.  you're already entering into a world of pain, then
<mhall119> man, I've been there for weeks already ;)
<desrt> i don't think that this is something that we can do mish-mash with a secondary solution like apparmor...
<desrt> and we're going to feel a lot of pain for this.  we already are.
<mhall119> I don't really care *how* it gets implemented
<desrt> yes.  you do.
<mhall119> whether it's apparmor, or built into the dbus daemon itself
<desrt> because the proper way to do this is going to take more time than you probably have
<mhall119> I don't really have a deadline
<desrt> okay.  so we need to change the unix security model
<jdstrand> desrt: what is secondary about this? we need to be able to say what an app is allowed to do and reject things outside of that? this is no different than other sandboxing solutions, like Apple's?
<desrt> and get all of our upstream library developers to understand that we have done so
<desrt> jdstrand: the problem is that libraries will do unexpected things
<jdstrand> so?
<desrt> we've seen all kinds of issues where we get apparmor rejecting apps for trying to write files to unexpected places
<jbicha> seb128: the -proposed Unity is lagging really bad here
<jdstrand> if it is unexpected it should be denied. if it is something the application expects, the profile will allow it
<desrt> only to find out that it was actually a mundane (and completely necessary) part of the function of a shared library
<jdstrand> desrt: that is a problem with the abstraction, not apparmor itself
<desrt> which abstraction?
<jdstrand> obviously, this whole exercise will help with our abstractions
<jbicha> seb128: also, I believe we're ready for the compiz rebuild so that metacity isn't uninstallable
<desrt> until apparmor grows the ability to consider use of a particular shared library as 'safe' then you have trouble
<desrt> and i don't think that's very easy....
<mhall119> desrt: presumably for things already in the archives they wouldn't be subject to this, just like how most apps in main/universe aren't subject to apparmor restrictions
<jdstrand> whatever one is allowing the access or not allowing it, but it should
<mterry> seb128, the proposed stack seems fine to me
<mhall119> desrt: yes, there will be a problem if a shared library needs to access a resource the app author doesn't realize it needs to access
<desrt> mhall119: the problem is that the shared library can get an upgrade
<mhall119> but, that in and of itself is a problem, and one that can be fixed with awareness
<desrt> mhall119: is that the appauthor's responsibility?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> IMO, anyway
<desrt> it can also depend on the user's configuration
<desrt> is that their responsibility as well?
<mhall119> how would it depend on the user's configuration?
<desrt> so for example, depending on how the sysadmin has configured dconf, you can find reads or writes happening to completely arbitrary places in the filesystem
<mhall119> ok, so if somebody is tweaking their dconf storage location, stuff is probably going to break
<mhall119> how many users do that?
<desrt> so we only support installing apps from the software centre if you don't have a corporate deployment?
<desrt> mhall119: google, for example...
<desrt> and this is just one library that i happen to know a bit about...
<desrt> out of 100s
<mhall119> right, but google's custom Ubuntu configuration isn't really what I'm targetting here
<jdstrand> desrt: mhall119 is talking about stuff being installed from software center
<mhall119> specifically stuff being installed from the Extras archive
 * desrt can imagine that people working at companies might sometimes like to install things?
<jdstrand> desrt: not a locked down browser or something. ie, a developer uploads something to extras.ubuntu.com and it floats out to users. it is mandatory that it behave in certain ways and the sandbox will enforce that
<mhall119> desrt: if they're tweaking dconf configs, I would assume they have their own archive or some other custom solution, and won't be allowing Angry Birds downloads
<jdstrand> there are lots of questions surrounding dconf and gsettings
<desrt> corporate dconf usage != kiosk mode
<jdstrand> and if the do allow angry birds downloads, they can adjust the abstractions to suit their needs
<mhall119> but at any rate, my task isn't to justify sandboxing, it's to determine which DBus services we should allow access to and which we shouldn't for a sandboxed, standalone desktop application
<desrt> mhall119: so you already have trouble there
<desrt> the same dbus service is responsible for allowing you to do relatively mundane things like session management but also to do things like reboot the computer without confirmation
<jdstrand> that is where apparmor dbus mediation comes in. first identify the services, then the interfaces
<mhall119> ok, so we won't allow access to that service name, which ones can I safely give an app access to?>
<desrt> mhall119: i'd say none is a good safe bet
<desrt> people who write session dbus services don't write them to be robust against attack
<mhall119> btw, this doesn't have to be a comprehensive list, just something to get started with
<desrt> i'm sure just about every 'safe' service is a potential vector
<mhall119> desrt: I'm not concerned about the possibility of bugs
<desrt> wait
<desrt> i thought we were talking about security?
<jdstrand> that is definitely true, but enumerating them is a start
<mhall119> only whether doing what they are designed to do should be denied
<jdstrand> and if there are security flaws in those services, they should be fixed
<mhall119> ^^
<desrt> they're not security flaws...
<mhall119> but if the intended use isn't safe, we can't expect that will be changed, so we souldn't allow it
 * jdstrand -> call
<desrt> they're services written with the assumption that the thing calling them has the same privilege level
<desrt> which is a true assumption
<desrt> unless you plan to rewrite our entire platform...
<mhall119> desrt: ok, so under that assumption, what services should we let developers access without review?
<desrt> none.
<desrt> seriously.
<mhall119> I can't use that answer
<desrt> you can't get security this way
<mhall119> org.freedesktop.Notifications is "safe", what's the worst an app can do with that (ignoring possible bugs)?
<mhall119> desrt: we currently have no restrictions and people adding every PPA ever mentioned on OMG!Ubuntu!, my goal is to be safer than that, which is a pretty low bar really
<desrt> mhall119: you will only have success in preventing accidental mistakes
<mhall119> desrt: yes
<mhall119> that's all I need
<desrt> all you'll do is get the attackers to step up their game
<desrt> which will still be trivially easy
<mhall119> I'm not trying to stop attackers
<mhall119> I'm trying to give people an option to random PPAs
<desrt> do we trust the random PPAs or not?
<mhall119> not at all, except that the source that was uploaded is what was built
<desrt> because if we do, then no problem... and if we don't, this won't help
<mhall119> desrt: we're not going to let everybody use this process, they'll have to apply for access and be checked out by a person
<mhall119> unlike a PPA, which anybody with a Launchpad account and GPG key can use
<desrt> i'm sorry to be a downer... but this 'plug a few holes here and there' approach to security really rubs me the wrong way
<mhall119> understood, and I'll plug as many as I can while still giving app developers and users a good experience
<desrt> mhall119: mark my words: unless you're reviewing code, you will not have security until you adopt a radically different approach
<desrt> looking at what google does on android (and making it suck less) is what i mean by radically different
<mhall119> desrt: that's what I'm working towards
<mhall119> and what jdstrand is working towards
<desrt> mhall119: so why are you messing around with apparmor?
<mhall119> it's not going ot happen overnight and we know it
<desrt> start hacking the kernel :)
<mhall119> because apparmor gives us 80% already
<desrt> ...
<desrt> this is what i'm trying to tell you
<desrt> if you cover 80% of the holes, the attackers will be happy to use the other 20
<mhall119> but that's still 80% more coverage than we have now, and doing nothing to help app developers isn't an option
<mhall119> better is still better
<desrt> i really strongly disagree
<desrt> fixing 80% of known security issues is just about as good as fixing 0%
<desrt> unless you are on a path towards fixing 100%
<desrt> which you're really not
<mhall119> and again, it's not my task to argue about whether or not we should have sandboxing, my task is to figure out what we can sandbox while making it work for app developers
<JanC> I suppose apparmor & co could prevent 99.9999% or more of attacks, but doing that without hampering usability would be difficult...
<mhall119> JanC: yeah, we need to find a balance
<mhall119> too strict, and people will keep using PPAs
<mhall119> too loose and it won't be much better than PPAs
<mhall119> so, for example, Unity's apis run over dbus, and we should let desktop applications access them by default
<JanC> not only Unity's APIs, but lots of other things in desktop applications need dbus
<JanC> I guess at some point there could be a wizard that creates a profile that opens up holes in apparmor based on the features needed by a specific app, and the app reviewers would create the profile with it based on input from the app developer
<jdstrand> JanC: so, there are definitely things that need to be addressed. for example, apparmor policy is static. so we have a confined application that uploads pictures to flickr. how will allow this?
<jdstrand> we are thinking about these sorts of things
<jdstrand> it would also be nice if when a user installs something from software center, they can look at the policy (sorta like on android), but be able to do more than just 'yes|no'
<jdstrand> eg, 'yes I want to upload pictures, but no I don't need gps'
<desrt> jdstrand: a good answer to this question is to forbid access to everything but have a service that the app can go through to say 'i want to open a file'
<jdstrand> son't know what that will look like yet
<desrt> the OS presents the open file dialog and only permits access to the file that the user selected
<JanC> jdstrand: AFAIK (dis)allowing internet access is possible with apparmor, or did you think about restricting access to certain sites only? (not sure if the latter is possible, but I think not?)
<jdstrand> desrt: yep. that is the plan. how it will be implemented has not been worked out
<desrt> jdstrand: you'll need some kind of 'real' sandboxing in order to start talking about things like that being useful
<desrt> ie: on the same order of uid separation
<desrt> *as
<jdstrand> JanC: apparmor is currently *very* coarse-grained on netowrking. basically can only go to the protocol. soon we should have bind() so we can say which port. eventually we'd like to use secmark so we can do things like 'allow access to flickr.com'
<desrt> jdstrand: a reasonable approach there is to shut everything down and force the app through a proxyserver
<jdstrand> desrt: uid separation is likely part of the answer, especially for things like gnome-keyring and online-accounts, etc
<JanC> that would be nice, as long as flickr.com only uses flickr.com and doesn't change the domains it uses  ;)
<jdstrand> JanC: indeed. but the nice thing about this is that the developer isn't bottlenecked. if her app breaks, they can fix it, upload and then the user can get it. if the perms change, the ui should refelect that
<JanC> I guess that means apps should be able to check if a new version is available when things break like that
 * desrt wonders what happens when flickr.com starts resolving to 192.168.1.1 and people start trying to upload pictures to http://flickr.com/?reboot-my-router-please ;)
<jdstrand> desrt: there is definitely a lot that could be done. I would argue that apparmor is real sandboxing-- it is root strong, etc. however, as you pointed out, we need to be aware of things like applications assuming that because they are in the same user context, everything is ok
<desrt> jdstrand: my main beef with apparmor is that it's not part of the OS
<jono> desrt, to be clear, the goal here is to provide assurances around security, efficiency and user experience
<jono> right now getting apps into Ubuntu is a nightmare
<jdstrand> for example, we would say 'no' to anything trying to talk to evolution-data-server
<desrt> and by 'the OS' i mean 'the thing that the developers were writing their software for'
<jono> (for normal app devs)
<jono> desrt, this is the start of a long journey :-)
<jdstrand> the app would need to use the api for choosing contacts (ie, akin to the privileged file chooser)
<jono> jdstrand, agreed
<desrt> jono: i think you're buying yourself into a false-advertising problem
<jono> desrt, how so?
<jdstrand> and that api would likely be over a dbus service that the app is allowed to talk to
<jdstrand> but that prompts the user
<desrt> we're going to tell users that it's safe to install stuff from these untrusted sources?
<desrt> because it won't be....
<JanC> also, there are lots of ways to hijack a user's account/password, as long as you have write access to their $HOME...
<jdstrand> desrt: which is basically your proxy approach
<desrt> jdstrand: the proxy approach is good
<jono> desrt, we need to make a good determination of what we define as "safe" - and this is where jdstrand is focusing his efforts
<desrt> as far as i'm concerned, from a security standpoint you need to do only two things
<jono> desrt, how would you solve this problem with limited developer resources?
<desrt> 0) remove all access to absolutely everything
<desrt> 1) add back access to things that are needed, but only via interfaces that were designed to handle hostility
<jono> desrt, so basically your suggestion is a single proxy API for everything on the system?
<JanC> that's basically how Java works
<desrt> jono: i don't think it can be done with limited developer resources without seriously impacting what can be done as an app
<jdstrand> well, to be fair, mhall119 is identifying what is there, then the security team will determine what is 'safe'. it might be very little... but if it is called 'safe', we should make sure that the application isn't making too many assumptions on what is connecting to it
<desrt> jono: reviews are a good approach
<desrt> doesn't scale, of course... and reviewers make mistakes
<jono> desrt, reviews of what?
<jono> code reviews?
<desrt> yes
<jono> we have already tried this with the ARB and it doesnt scale at all
<desrt> makes sense
<jono> so that is not an option
<jdstrand> desrt: your '0' and '1' are consistent with what we are thinking about
<desrt> jdstrand: the problem is that shared libraries are an interface
<desrt> jdstrand: and you didn't cut off access to those
<jono> desrt, we are certainly open to options, but we feel sandboxing and provide a safe upload pipeline is the best approach
<desrt> jono: i agree what what you said, but what you're doing isn't sandboxing
<jdstrand> desrt: but in practice, that is not a problem. that is just something that the application happens to do and need access to
<JanC> desrt: there are ways to "firewall" shared libraries
<jdstrand> it is part of the confinement policy
<jono> desrt, do you have a better suggestion given our resource constraints?
<desrt> it's letting the app into the cockpit with a few "don't touch that" stickers placed over top of particularly important controls
<JanC> but it's very difficult
<desrt> jono: no.
<jdstrand> the more we confine, the more we'll see what we need to allow, address, etc
<desrt> jono: it's a shitty situation
<jono> desrt, indeed
<jono> we would rather do *something* than nothing
<desrt> jono: my only suggestion is that we don't mislead our users into believing that they have any kind of security at all from this approach
<jono> admittedly, there is lots to do
<jdstrand> desrt: actually, I think you are making an assumption on the policy. it isn't a blacklist, we are whitelisting
<jono> desrt, I agree we need to define realistic expectations
<jdstrand> we are taking the stance that nothing should be allowed, except for certain things that are considered safe
<desrt> jdstrand: i understand that you're whitelisting... that's why my earlier comments about how libraries are going to be very unhappy.
<desrt> and that goes to my point about getting security into the OS
<jdstrand> eg, no writes to $HOME except in predifined, application specific areas. if they need more than that, there needs to be an api
<desrt> if apparmor was part of the OS that library developers were writing against, then they would know about it and expect to have to deal with it
<desrt> it isn't, and they don't
<jdstrand> desrt: except that people targeting Ubuntu apps in extras *will* be aware of it
<jdstrand> desrt: it will be mandatory
<desrt> jdstrand: _libraries_
<jdstrand> I get that, but in practice, that isn't a problem
<jono> I still don't understand what the issue is with libs?
<desrt> i just gave you a very real example that i've wasted a lot of time on in the past
<kenvandine> mterry, unity-scope-gdocs added to MIR bug 1029549
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1029549 in gnome-control-center-signon "[MIR] online-accounts and friends" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029549
<jdstrand> the devloper will see the stuff that the libraries he is using is accessing
<desrt> jono: libraries were written to run on posix/linux
<desrt> jono: ubuntu-under-apparmor is a totally different beast
<jdstrand> and make adjustments or refine policy or file a bug against our abstractions, policy groups, templates, whatever
<desrt> jono: which is sort of the issue here....
<desrt> if we make it too similar to what we already have then we have no real security
<desrt> and if we make it too different then we get false positives everywhere and have destroyed our developer experience
<jdstrand> I have done a lot of profiling over the years. Everything I profile uses libraries. it isn't an unsolvable or particularly painful problem
<desrt> so we have to strike a balance.... but with security there is no balance
<jono> so the issue is that the direct shared lib exposes one set of functionality but the apparmor exposes shared lib exposes a different set of functionality?
<desrt> as long as you have one hole, it will be the one that the attackers use
<jdstrand> heck, we can even change the library to not do it if we don't like. it's just code :)
<desrt> jono: the problem is this:
<desrt> we generally trust that gtk is good software, right?
<desrt> we generally expect that if gtk wants to do something then it has good intentions...
<jono> desrt, I don't necessarily agree that if there is any security hole the whole system is insecure
<jono> desrt, right
 * mterry shakes his fist at kenvandine
<desrt> the trouble is that apparmor can't tell the difference between gtk and an app using gtk
<JanC> that depends on the security hole
<desrt> it's just one process
<jono> JanC, agreed :-)
<kenvandine> mterry, this should be my last one... for online accounts that is ;)
<desrt> and that's pretty sane -- with C, the app could have patched gtk's code in the live process image
<jono> desrt, ok
<desrt> the trouble is, gtk is a big complicated system
<desrt> and application authors don't (and shouldn't have to) know how it works
<JanC> but hackers tend to to abuse security holes way beyond what they seem to be...
<seb128> kenvandine, you know that saying that makes you need to buy a beer for eventual further coming one right?
<desrt> so we have the app list all of the things it will ever want to do in the security profile
<kenvandine> seb128, i qualified it with for online accounts :)
<JanC> and often security breaches are based on a combination of security holes
<desrt> but how does it know what gtk will want to do on its behalf?  it doesn't.
 * kenvandine extends that... for online accounts in 12.10 :)
<desrt> and we see annoying bugs like this all the time, even already...
<jono> desrt, so the concern is a comprimised GTK?
<desrt> we had some apparmor applied to telepathy and it was causing all kinds of trouble with dconf, for example
<seb128> kenvandine, ;-)
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, how lagging?
<desrt> jono: well... the library is on the disk and it's writable only to root
<kenvandine> mterry, thx!
<desrt> there's no worries about that
<desrt> jono: but when a library gets loaded into a process, it's basically just a copy
<jdstrand> those bugs may be annoying, but we fix them
<desrt> (strictly speaking it's cow, but that's just an optimisation)
 * kenvandine goes to get a sandwich
<jono> desrt, so the concern is in-process modification of the library
<desrt> jono: well
<desrt> jono: that's the argument for why we can't trust calls from GTK
<jdstrand> the same way an application developer will fix them and upload so users can benefit
<desrt> because we don't really know that they're coming from GTK
<desrt> the only reasonable thing to do is to assume that a process can be controlled by anything inside of that process
<jono> desrt, but surely this means all shared libs are flawed
<desrt> jono: it means that one drop of untrustworthy code in a process makes the entire process untrustworthy
<jono> desrt, right
<desrt> and indeed, that's the model that apparmor follows
<desrt> it's really the only sane model
<jdstrand> but the confinement policy would block that
<mterry> kenvandine, python3, not python2, man!
<desrt> seb128: do you remember the apparmor/telepathy/dconf bug?
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> got a reference?
 * jdstrand remembers fixing a bunch of telepathy bugs :)
<desrt> jono: so take something like dconf...
<desrt> jono: it has highly variable behaviour in a variety of situations
<jono> right
<desrt> and we can't trust it any more than we can trust the app itself (for the reason mentioned above)
<jdstrand> desrt: fwiw, dconf is something that has been identified as an area that the confinement needs to properly address
<desrt> someone wrote a perfectly reasonable security policy saying that telepathy should not be creating files at random places in the user's home directory
<desrt> since it's just a network service...
<desrt> but the first time dconf is started, it creates an IPC socket in the user's home directory
<jono> right
<desrt> this was never noticed as being a problem because usually in the normal case the first program running dconf on a system is unity or something
<desrt> but KDE users were suddenly getting screwed by this weird telepathy bug
<desrt> because in that case the first dconf-using process was telepathy (under apparmor) and it would be the one to try to create the file
<JanC> there are lots of issues here, of course, e.g. how do you confine a text editor?  there is no way you can disallow it to edit any files in $HOME & elsewhere without disappointing its users?
<jbicha> hmm, maybe it was LibreOffice that was causing me trouble...
<seb128> desrt, I don't have it, could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/+bug/932626
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 932626 in telepathy-mission-control-5 "mission-control-5 crashed due to lack of user-tmp apparmor abstraction" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jdstrand> JanC: you can, but you need to have it use a trusted file chooser
<seb128> desrt, if that's not this one I don't have it ;-)
<jdstrand> (which has been identified as something that needs to be implemented)
<desrt> seb128: no.  i think it was a different bug
<desrt> thanks for trying, though :)
<jdstrand> seb128, desrt: no need to look for them-- I fixed something like 10 last cycle :P
<seb128> desrt, yw
<desrt> jdstrand: so you know better than anyone that these issues will pop up everywhere
<jdstrand> I do
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah!
<desrt> and the more exceptions we make, the less effective security we actually have
<desrt> because now all i have to do is attack the system in a way that looks like dconf trying to open an IPC socket and i'm fine
<jdstrand> desrt: no doubt
<desrt> or any of the other 10+ exceptions
<desrt> (just from last cycle...)
<desrt> so ya... we'll block a lot of really obvious surface area
<jdstrand> but there are a lot of differences here
<mhall119> desrt: so I understand, Empathy was the first to start Telepathy, so the Telepathy daemon was running under Empathy's AppArmor restrictions?
<JanC> jdstrand: even a "trusted file chooser" would not be 100% safe
<jono> desrt, but given our limited engineering resources, it might be better to resolve those exceptions than fundamentally change how Linux works
<desrt> but if our goal is to keep potential attackers away from our users, the attackers will just switch from the obvious cases to the really malicious behaviour
<jdstrand> mhall119: no-- empathy is not confined. telepaty-mission-control-5 is
<mhall119> jdstrand: oh, what is that?
<desrt> mhall119: i don't think apparmor restrictions cross the bus
<jdstrand> JanC: it is safe enough, because it requires the user to approve it
<mhall119> desrt: neither did I
<desrt> which is sort of part of why this whole dbus thing scares the heck out of me
<jono> desrt, but surely we face that issue with any security system, attackers will seek to find their way around it
<desrt> jono: right... but in the case of apparmor we know we're only covering 80% surface area
<JanC> jdstrand: it could still write data to that file behind the user's back...
<desrt> jono: because covering 100% would make the system unusable
<jono> desrt, right
<desrt> so people _will_ poke the exposed 20%
<jdstrand> mhall119: something that empathy uses. think of empathy as being broken into to parts-- the gui, and the stuff that does all the messaging
<desrt> if that's what they're trying to do
<jono> so it sounds like apparmor is basically our best option, but is not as secure as we would like, because full security is an unusable rock of a system
<jdstrand> mhall119: we dealt witht he latter, since it processes network traffic
<mhall119> jdstrand: right, I understand the general concept of the telepathy libs
<desrt> jono: full security is possible with much more engineering resources.  put that aside.
<jdstrand> JanC: yes, but you explicitly said that it could write to that file
<mhall119> jdstrand: I don't understand what happened with the IPC file and apparmor
<desrt> jono: in the meantime i think that using apparmor is at best a waste of time and at worst a form of false advertising
<jdstrand> sure, it could write gibberish
<JanC> jdstrand: that doesn't make it safe  ;)
<desrt> jono: at least using it in this way....
<mhall119> JanC: but it does make it your fault
<jono> desrt, is there any other option other than full engineering resources and changing how the OS works?
<jono> is there a "middle" option?
<desrt> jono: systems like selinux and apparmor are designed to foil attacks against otherwise already-secure systems
<JanC> mhall119: it's always the user's fault  :p
<desrt> like if i have some very specific bug in my parser that can be used to write a file to somewhere, for example
<jdstrand> JanC: if you don't trust the code enough to write the file in the manner you said to, don't run it. if it is found to do this intentionally, the developer will get revoke
<desrt> if i have a restriction to prevent writing files, i'm saved
<jdstrand> d
<desrt> but when the programmer has full ability to do any crafty thing they like, they'll find a way to break out
<mhall119> jdstrand: so I still don't understand what happened with empathy/telepathy/apparmor that caused a problem
<desrt> jono: no... i don't think so.
<jono> desrt, gotcha
<desrt> jono: but meanwhile i wouldn't be putting resources on this option...
<jono> unfortunately I need to grab lunch before a meeting, thanks for the input
<jono> desrt, so what are we supposed to do?
<JanC> jdstrand: what you are describing is how most Windows trojans infect machines: people install them and they abuse security holes to gain further access
<desrt> doing 'the real deal' would be pretty exciting, i think
<desrt> but short of that, just be honest with out users
<desrt> *our users
<JanC> yes, it's ultimately the user's fault
<jono> if this solution is not an option, the 100% solution needs too many resources?
<JanC> but they don't know any better
<jdstrand> mhall119: empathy doesn't create the socket, mission-control does. I don't remember this specific bug, but I'm thinking it could read from it, but not write to it. you need 'w' to 'c'
<desrt> 'installing this could massively mess up your system.  are you sure you trust the person who wrote it?'
<desrt> mix that with code reviews to the best of our abilities
<jono> desrt, right, so you would be supportive so long as the messaging makes it clear that a level of risk is present
<jdstrand> JanC: this isn't a security hole. you have an editor. you tell it to "edit this". it does so
<desrt> and a big 'report malicious software' button with quick pull-downs
<mhall119> ok, so mission-control was running under an AppArmor profile that wasn't allowed to write to the IPC file it needed to write to?
<jono> instead of "this will work flawlessly, rock on"
<jdstrand> mhall119: yes
<jono> desrt, gotcha
<desrt> jono: i still think it's a waste of resources :)
<jdstrand> mhall119: more that one it needs to creat()
<mhall119> jdstrand: so then wouldn't it be a simple matter of adding a line to the apparmor profile allowing write access?
<mhall119> s/write/create/
<jdstrand> mhall119: it indeed was. and that opens a hole
<mhall119> to what?
<jono> desrt, I think doing nothing is a waste of an opportunity :-)
<desrt> (and it does somewhat hamper the app developer experience)
<jono> we can't sit on our fingers and not solve this problem
<desrt> jono: i think the wasted opportunity is not undertaking a project to do it 'the real way'
<desrt> someone other than google is eventually gonna have to crack this nut
<jono> desrt, we will have to agree to disagree :-)
<mhall119> desrt: is doing it 'the real way' a practical option?
<JanC> jdstrand: it's still a security hole (even if it's smaller than if the application would be able to write to all files as-is)
<desrt> mhall119: let's say i'd be happier taking the limited engineering resources available and putting them on a project to have 'the real way' ready in 2-3 years from now than i would to have some apparmor hacks done to be ready in 6 months
<desrt> because at least we'd be having real progress
<mterry> kenvandine, see comments in MIR bug
<jdstrand> JanC: it is not something that can be protected against in general. that said, we can do certain things-- is this ascii? no? then reject
<kenvandine> mterry, you looked at the wrong stuff man
<kenvandine> :)
<desrt> much better still if we have enough people to do it properly and on a reasonable timeline
<mhall119> desrt: and how many resources would it take to get it done in 2-3 years, realistically?
<mterry> kenvandine, I just commented again
<desrt> but if that's not possible, it's not
<jono> desrt, we don't have the luxury of waiting 2 - 3 years in my mind
<desrt> jono: is ubuntu going to be around in 2-3 years?
<JanC> of course, we could disallow text editors editing any files outside ~/Documents and ~/Projects or something like that
<jono> for Ubuntu to be able to compete with Windows / Mac, we need to offer a good solution
<jono> desrt, I hope so :-)
<desrt> jono: then we should probably start thinking about this at some point
<JanC> but even that wouldn't be 100% safe  ;)
<jdstrand> JanC: I expect the trusted picker will do input validation. but bottom line, don't use a random file editor to edit your /etc/shadow file and then tell it that it is allowed to modify it. no sandboxing can know the intent at that level
<mhall119> jdstrand: I still don't understand what adding 'create' access to the IPC file for mission-control did to open security holes
<kenvandine> mterry, njpatel wasn't in 0.2
<jono> desrt, right, but when you say "we" working on the solution, it basically equates to Canonical investing in this
 * kenvandine looks at the other issue
<jono> and this is a significant amount of work
<mterry> kenvandine, yup, just noticed that too.  :-/
<mterry> kenvandine, the other is still there!
<desrt> jono: yup... but right now canonical is investing in something that (in my opinion) offers very little improvement at all
<jono> desrt, right, I guess we see things a little differently
<desrt> could well be
<desrt> i understand the highlevel goal here
<desrt> easier for joe random programmer to get apps available to our users
<desrt> that's really really important
<jono> right
<jdstrand> mhall119: apparmor doesn't (currently) mediate creat() on its own. 'w'rite allows a bunch of stuff like creat, append, truncate, etc. so now the telepathy profile has write on the dconf socket
<desrt> but this isn't helping with that
<jdstrand> mhall119: that is not ideal
<jdstrand> but it is also a limitation of the *current* apparmor and confinement solutions we have
<mhall119> jdstrand: ah, I see now.
<jdstrand> we want to address these sorts of things
<mhall119> jdstrand: but a fixable limitation, right?
<jdstrand> (which is why that is on the checklist)
<jdstrand> mhall119: not via apparmor alone, no
<jdstrand> but there are thigns that can be done, to be sure
<jono> desrt, but given the resource constraints we have, and given the high-level we are shooting for and jdstrand's assurances, it seems to me we can edge much closer to the goal with solution
<mhall119> jdstrand: why is that? because filesystems don't differentiate different kinds of "write"?
<jono> and clearly set the expectations in our users
<jono> anyway, I really must run
<desrt> jono: enjoy :)
<jono> thanks desrt for the input, was an interesting discussion :-)
<jdstrand> mhall119: oh, we could have apparmor mediate creat(), absolutely. I'm not 100% sure that would have been enough for this bug
<desrt> i'm happy to give it :)
<jdstrand> mhall119: since, you know, I can't actually test it :)
<mhall119> jdstrand: right, right, I'm just trying to understand if this was a limitation in the implementation or in the design
<jdstrand> the design of the gnome desktop is a an utter failure for application confinement
<jdstrand> because everything is in the same user context
<desrt> jdstrand: hey!  we totally agree!
<desrt> :)
<jdstrand> (this is nothing against gnome per se, it wasn't part of their goals)
<JanC> I think some basic sanity-cleaning would be useful to weed out scriptkiddies and the like, but it will never work against a dedicated team trying to attack Ubuntu users (such as the (alleged) US/Israeli team that attacked Iranian nuclear installations)
<desrt> jdstrand: yup.  100% true.
<mhall119> jdstrand: right, but that's only a problem when two apps both expect to access the same thing, right?
<mhall119> like the telepathy IPC sockey
<mhall119> \socket
<jdstrand> mhall119: so, we will have to figure out how to detangle gsettings, dbus, et al to have usable applications that can run well under confinement
<desrt> let's talk about dconf
<desrt> since i have a lot of interest in that
<desrt> what do you have in mind?
<mhall119> jdstrand: right, but also keeping in mind that we're targetting stand-alone applications, not system services or things with a very inter-connected nature
<jdstrand> mhall119: yes-- which is a very important distinction from telepathy's confinement
<desrt> jdstrand: do we consider reading arbitrary dconf keys to be a security issue?
<desrt> like, a lot of applications are storing things like email addresses and login information there (but not passwords, hopefully)
<jdstrand> desrt: that is a good question
<desrt> that's some kind of a not-totally-awful-but-potentially-annoying security breach
<seb128> mterry, nautilus 3.4 is (almost) all good for me
<jdstrand> desrt: a simple approach would be to read from session dconf and write to separate dconf (or something along those lines)
<jdstrand> desrt: but yeah- then they can see anything in there
<desrt> jdstrand: so here's what i mean by app authors understanding the OS
<desrt> i'm the upstream developer of dconf
<seb128> mterry, the (almost) is that apt-get install nautilus didn't bring the new-old nautilus-data and it was aborting on a gsettings schemas issue until I upgraded-dowgraded that binary, but I'm a weirdo for not doing full upgrades :p
<desrt> i want you to come to me and say "we need to sandbox an app to only write to a specific subpath in dconf."
<mhall119> desrt: we need to sandbox an app to only read and write to a specific subpath in dconf
<desrt> and i want to understand how your security system works and how i can make that possible for you
<desrt> mhall119: read and write is much more interesting!
<mhall119> :)
<JanC> ☺
<jdstrand> desrt: indeed. tbh, we haven't thought deeply about how to deal with dconf yet
<desrt> so i think we want to have some sort of very small well-defined tunnel between apparmor-isolated dconf-using apps
<desrt> and the "real world"
<kenvandine> mterry, The desktop file is harmless, but I fixed it in unity-scope-gdocs=0.2-0ubuntu2
<desrt> so that the only thing dconf does, when inside of that tunnel, is to push requests out through it
<jdstrand> desrt: we've mostly just identified it as problematic
<desrt> and not touch other random things around
<desrt> so like "uses dconf under path /x/y/z" would be a possible thing to put in the apparmor profile for the app
<JanC> it might be difficult to restrict what keys to access too
<jdstrand> desrt: how do you see that tunnel working, as a trusted dbus service?
<desrt> JanC: leave that to me, the dconf developer!
<desrt> jdstrand: maybe.
<desrt> jdstrand: a pattern i see developing in my mind is more like this:
<JanC> desrt: I mean, applications sometimes need to access keys that are not their "own"
<jdstrand> desrt: yeah, so, have you seen the apparmor discussion from months ago on dbus integration?
<desrt> (and again, it looks like a proxy, like all my other suggestions)
<desrt> we have this two-process setup
<desrt> one of them is the app that the user downloaded
<desrt> the other is a services 'bridge'
<desrt> it has all of the interaction with the OS
<mhall119> JanC: not very often, and we can probably make a white-list of "okay to read" keys, and reject everything else
<desrt> libdconf would know that in the apparmor situation it should attempt to communicate with the bridge
<desrt> rather than doing things for itself
<desrt> since that's likely to cause trip-ups with apparmor
<desrt> meanwhile we'd have a 'full' dconf running in the non-isolated bridge process
<desrt> and it would be touching random files, etc.... but only subject to the user's configuration setup
<desrt> which is safe because it only contains trusted code and it was written with security in mind
<jdstrand> desrt: fyi, I asked jjohansen to come in since he is head apparmor developer
<jdstrand> jjohansen: let me get the backscroll
<desrt> the bridge could be a trusted dbus service (in which case it would act on behalf of all things in the session) or it could be a little private thing that talks to the app over a unix socket or something
<jdstrand> jjohansen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163282/
<desrt> although i really think that letting things on dbus to begin with is a bad idea :)
<jjohansen> alright /me is actually here now
<jdstrand> desrt: the trick is that applications don't know that they are under confinement without modification, which is why dbus has selinux hooks (and eventually will have apparmor). libvirt is the same way. sounds like dconf would need to be similar. I'll let jjohansen comment further
<jdstrand> jjohansen: you say the backscroll paste, no?
<desrt> jdstrand: i think putting isolation hooks in dconf could be appropriate
<desrt> jdstrand: and it completely goes toward what i way saying about library authors needing to be aware of the security system when they design their libraries -- not layering things on after the fact at the distro level
<jdstrand> desrt: ok, for libdconf, certainly :) for glibc, less so :)
<mhall119> jdstrand: any chance you fan bring the lead dbus developer in there too? :)
<desrt> ideally you're not calling anything 'controversial' on glibc
<desrt> we have higher-level APIs for everything that you should want to do
<desrt> and most of them have appropriate abstractions at which we could insert this stuff
<jdstrand> desrt: you were talking from the perspective of libdconf, I was from glibc. we are on the same page now :)
<mterry> kenvandine, ok
<jdstrand> mhall119: that discussion started a while ago, we just need to pick it up again :)
<desrt> mhall119: there is no lead dbus developer
<mterry> seb128, I guess that's a problem that normal nautilus has even on normal upgrades...  But I'm not worried about a partial upgrade issue
<jdstrand> desrt: no, nothing controversial at all, just an anology to illuminate our points of view when we spoke earlier
<desrt> mhall119: which is fine since it doesn't see a lot of changes these days :)
<desrt> jdstrand: ok
<mterry> seb128, if you're happy, can you promote as you see fit to quantal proper?
<desrt> jdstrand: apparmor is probably a fine system if you're looking to police libc
<jjohansen> well, it depends what you me by hooks in libdconf, I am not opposed to that but it should be restrictions an app can't by-pass by writing/injecting its own libdconf code
<jdstrand> jjohansen tells me he is having an irc client issue
<jdstrand> ah, there he is :)
<desrt> jdstrand: but most application-interesting libraries are one hell of a lot more complicated
<desrt> and even with glibc... once nss gets involved, who the hell knows anymore?
<desrt> jjohansen: remember the good old says of setuid helpers?
<desrt> *days
<jjohansen> desrt: sure, the point being the trusted state has to be in a separate process, be it X, dbus etc that the app is a client of
<jjohansen> desrt: yep :)
<desrt> jjohansen: what i'm saying is that we should have some sort of trusted helper app that can do anything the user can normally do in their own session
<jdstrand> desrt: sure. point is, some bits are more painful than others. we are trying to identify the most painful and going down from there (dbus and dconf are among the most painful otoh (not to mention gnome-keyring))
<desrt> and we should allow apparmor'd apps to communicate with this helper
<desrt> to do things like read dconf keys
<desrt> the helper would enforce policy
<desrt> this is also the natural place that you'd implement the "show the user an open file dialog and give me the result of that" thing
<desrt> as well as about 100 other things you might want to do
<desrt> as the author of dconf i'd probably look at just making my own helper
<desrt> but if you tell me that your security system already has this construct, i'd try to use it
<desrt> as not to have my own separate process (and we end up having 100 of them)
<jjohansen> desrt: sure, but it would be nice to have that policy in one place, this is how dbus apparmor works.  The policy is in apparmor but the dbus daemon is enforcing it. And if dbus moves to af_dbus then apparmor kernel module would enforce it
<desrt> jjohansen: what i'm trying to get at is that you need to police the application to the interface
<desrt> and dbus is not it
<desrt> *interface to the application, sorry
<desrt> if i'm trying to do a notification, as an app
<desrt> i'm not talking to dbus
<desrt> i'm talking to libnotify
<jjohansen> desrt: sure, and I completely understand that as an upstream you want this to be generic and not tied specifically to apparmor
<desrt> i don't care if it's apparmor or not
<desrt> i'd be happy to have it tied to apparmor
<desrt> (although i'd be happier with that if apparmor were used by more than us)
<jjohansen> desrt: hrmm, well in generally I think it should be generic and apparmor could implement its own hooks to enforce its policy, selinux its own etc
<desrt> i just get really pissed off when you guys are applying apparmor policies to packages using my libraries after the fact
<desrt> and later on i start getting _very_ weird bug reports
<jdstrand> desrt: fyi, suse uses apparmor. not sure who else
<jjohansen> desrt: heh I can understand that, there are a few suse still supports it and there are a few other minor distros using it
<jdstrand> (by deafult. it is availabel in debian and other places)
<jjohansen> yeah the debian support is coming along now (that took long enough)
<desrt> btw: i consider the use of apparmor for random trusted pieces of code (that might have exploitable bugs) to be quite different than using it as a front-line against untrusted code...
<desrt> but i've seen enough problems caused by the first to know that they will be 10 times worse when we try to start doing the second...
<jjohansen> desrt: heh, yeah they are some what different.  Fundamentally the same but in practice ...
<jdstrand> desrt: yes. we will be focusing on the latter to improve the app developer process. the side benefit is we get a lot new stuff that admins and others can use
<desrt> i still think you guys are on a bad path unless you're planning to rewrite the platform
<desrt> but i'm more than happy to help you by rewriting my little corner of it
<desrt> i'm quite busy, but we should definitely chat at UDS
<jjohansen> desrt: definitely
<jdstrand> desrt: also, we are talkinga bout 'apparmor' here, and while it will be an important part of this app isolation stuff, we understand that there will be more to it than that. ie, the trusted picker, this dconf stuff, etc
<desrt> jdstrand: 'trusted picker', 'dconf stuff' are great.  2 good ideas.
<desrt> jdstrand: you will need 100 other :)
<mhall119> desrt: you will be at UDS?
<jdstrand> desrt: excellent-- thank you for that. I expect sessions at UDS surrounding all this, and dconf is definitely something we want to address :)
<desrt> mhall119: i've been to every UDS :)
<jdstrand> desrt: indeed :)
<mhall119> desrt: excellent, we'll definitely be talking more about this and app development processes
<jdstrand> desrt: we will of course focus initially on things with highest impact (both in terms of usability and security)
<jdstrand> but definitely want to get as many of those 100 as possible :)
<desrt> jdstrand: the attackers will just focus on the other 98....
<jdstrand> of course, but we have to start somewhere
 * desrt still thinks you're on the wrong path, but alas...
<jdstrand> and those 98 will just not be allowed intially
<desrt> jdstrand: so you're going to prevent apps from connecting to X? :)
<seb128> desrt, I didn't see you in Paris UDS :p
<desrt> seb128: damnit.  i knew you'd catch that.
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i was in the montreal non-UDS, though
<seb128> that doesn't make it for the missing one :p
<kenvandine> :-D
<desrt> so the answer to the question "how many UDS have there been?" and "how many UDS have you been to?" is the same, in my mind :)
<kenvandine> nothing gets past seb128
<jdstrand> desrt: and here I was thinking that we had common ground :) we *want* to talk to the library authors like yourself to solve difficult problems like dconf
<JanC> desrt: I think there is no way to go 100% without excluding more than half of the useful applications  ;)
<jdstrand> desrt: oh, X has definitely been identified and is something we need to address too
 * desrt wants to install a defrag app from the app store!
<mhall119> desrt: that's fine, but you won't be doing it through Extras
<desrt> i just really really hope you guys don't attempt to lull users into thinking that installing things from extras will be even _vaguely_ secure
<mhall119> desrt: we'll avoid lulling
<jdstrand> JanC: the IOS app store has a bunch of stuff people like-- I think we (ie, greater FLOSS community) can have similar or better confinement and usability if we work together
<jjohansen> desrt: define secure :D
<desrt> jjohansen: "can't erase all of my files" seems like a good definition
<mhall119> desrt: always a good start
<desrt> i'd also go with "can't steal all of my saved password out of firefox" as a reasonable symbolic alternative
<jdstrand> desrt: we definitely want to prevent that
<jdstrand> desrt: and that too :)
<desrt> jdstrand: here's the thing...
<desrt> jdstrand: i'll make a bet with you here and now that i can write an app to steal all of your firefox passwords
<mhall119> well that's easy
<mhall119> getting it into Extras though
<desrt> well
<desrt> apparently anyone is allowed to upload?
<mhall119> no
<desrt> what's the trust process?
<mhall119> currently, full code review
<desrt> jono said the plan was to get rid of that because it doesn't scale
<mhall119> correct
<desrt> so what will stop me?
<desrt> it certainly won't be apparmor :)
<mhall119> your concern for your own reputation
<jdstrand> desrt: keep in mind-- this is a long term goal, not what you can expect to see in 12.10 or 13.04
 * desrt uses a fake name
<mhall119> fake names won't be allowed
<desrt> you will do ID document checks, or so?
<JanC> CC checks maybe
 * desrt gets a $25 visa debit card
 * desrt pays with cash
<JanC> but those aren't really safe of course
<mhall119> desrt: that hasn't been defined yet, but there will be some review of who is requesting upload access
<jdstrand> so, we are are working on the hard bits
<desrt> mhall119: okay.  i feel a bit better
 * mhall119 is glad
<desrt> still has nothing to do with apparmor, though :)
<mhall119> desrt: we're currently torn between requiring millimeter-wave full body scans, or manual pat-downs
<JanC> desrt: you can't sell or buy anything through Canonical without a credit card, unfortunately  ;)
<jdstrand> if we can get things like X, dbus, dconf, gnome-keyring, etc under control with usability like trusted file pickers implmented, then we can say 'it isn't supported' until we can implement it
<dobey> desrt: DNA sample
<desrt> mhall119: i always take the patdown
<mhall119> seb128 will be administering them
<JanC> they don't take debit cards or cash  :p
<desrt> mhall119: they object to me wearing my tinfoil hat in the scanner
<mhall119> because nothing get's past seb128
<desrt> something about microwaving metal....?
<seb128> mhall119, lol, good one :p
<seb128> give it to robert_ancell rather
<jdstrand> desrt: also, do keep in mind, apparmor is only part of it. we absolutely will have to redesign/rewrite things to get there
<dobey> JanC: debit cards work fine in US/CA afaik
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, timing
<desrt> robert_ancell: not really
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, I just mentioned your name because you joined ;-)
<desrt> robert_ancell: unless you actually fancy reviewing all submissions to the 'extras' in software centre...
<robert_ancell> no
<desrt> 'no'?  just like that?
<seb128> robert_ancell, they are arguing on security,sandboxing,id checking and making users secure
<desrt> step 1) unplug your computer
<seb128> robert_ancell, you will check the IDs of all app devs right?
<robert_ancell> they're dreaming if they think they can do this manually
<robert_ancell> not in the slightest
<desrt> robert_ancell's arrival adds more fuel to the now-simmering fire
<seb128> robert_ancell, got your N9 already?
<seb128> robert_ancell, congrats for that btw :p
<desrt> wtf
<seb128> you can join desrt
<desrt> picsaw won?
<seb128> desrt, apparently picsaw is worth a n9
<seb128> desrt, no, it finished 3rd
<desrt> thank god
<seb128> desrt, it's not worth a laptop but it's worth a n9
<desrt> please tell me a non-canonical-employee won 1st :p
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> the second as well
<robert_ancell> so the next step is finding someone to trade the n9 for a nexus
<desrt> robert_ancell: done
<seb128> desrt, you like the n9, don't you? ;-)
<desrt> ya.  i seriously love it.
<JanC> dobey: I unsuccessfully tried using a Maestro debit card to buy music in U1MS and other stuff from the Ubuntu store several times over the years (despite Maestro being listed as supported!), but if that actually works now that would be nice  ☺
<desrt> it's a fantastic device
<dobey> then find someone to trade the nexus for a prē
<seb128> desrt, don't get use to it, you will not be able to find the next generation equivalent
<dobey> JanC: your card is a special case, yes
<desrt> i rarely find myself wanting to throw it against the wall
<seb128> used
<desrt> which is more than i can say for any other smartphone i've ever used
<desrt> seb128: ya.  sad story :(
<desrt> i hope it lasts a long time
<seb128> desrt, I don't have my issue with my old dumbphone, the thing last a week without charging and call fine ;-)
<JanC> dobey: my card is a Maestro card as standardised for debit card payments in the EU
<desrt> maybe android will stop sucking by then
<robert_ancell> dobey, no, I want a platorm with a future
<desrt> or maybe we'll have phonebuntu :)
<dobey> robert_ancell: so clearly you pick the one that's built on java, whilst oracle steamrolls it into the ground from the sidelines? :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, don't buy a lumina, apparently they won't get upgraded to win8 :p
<desrt> dobey: s/steamrolls/tries to steamroll and fails/
<robert_ancell> dobey, that's not going so well for oracle
<kenvandine> hey robert_ancell!
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hello
<JanC> (and debit card standardisation in the EU happened several years ago)
<seb128> robert_ancell, you joined earlier than usual btw? seems like you caught a busier time than usual to be online ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I want to take a longer lunchtime
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, welcome to what IRC looks line during the hours you are offline :p
<JanC> dobey: actually, the bug was that Canonical used a UK-only Maestro payment system...
<mhall119> offline? what's that?
<robert_ancell> so no work being done this morning? ;)
<desrt> seb128: can you SRU gnome-control-center 3.5.90 into dapper?
<kenvandine> hahahha
<dobey> desrt, robert_ancell: you misconstrued my use of 'steamrolls' to be a reference to the patent trolling :)
<seb128> desrt, can do, want it to warty as well?
<desrt> seb128: maybe robert will do warty, since he's here
<dobey> JanC: yes. which has nothing to do with debit cards in general. only maestro
<kenvandine> seb128, great news... the clutter version of gnome-control-center-signon landed :-D
<desrt> you might need to backport a thing or two... i think there's been a new gtk release or something like that
<robert_ancell> dobey, well, regardless of any big company fighting android is the most useful platform (along with iOS) for the next few years
<jdstrand> desrt: +1 on unplug computer. it would make my life a lot easier
<seb128> kenvandine, it's past troll our, I don't care anymore at this time :p
<jdstrand> though admittedly, harder to push out updates...
<JanC> Maestro is *the* worldwide debit card system; I have been able to use it in lots of countries for more than a decade, but Canonical's Maestro support is (was?) UK-only...
<kenvandine> seb128, awesome... we are free to trash the archive!
<kenvandine> :-D
<desrt> jdstrand: updates are just another vector.  i don't trust you anymore :)
<dobey> robert_ancell: for varying definitions of 'useful' sure
<jdstrand> desrt: aw shucks, but I'm trying to protect you :P
<desrt> next thing you're going to tell me that i can't have my cigarettes
<desrt> and it's "for my own good"
<dobey> JanC: no it isn't. for instance 'america' is a continent within 'worldwide' and we don't use maestro here
<dobey> JanC: so unless you mean the biblical definition of 'worldwide' it's not true :)
<JanC> dobey: I used my Maestro-compatible debit card in NYC in 1993...
<jdstrand> well, it would be, but no, I won't do that ;)
<mhall119> desrt: cigarettes can open a security hole in your trachea
<jjohansen> desrt: no we will recommend against using cigarettes but if you must please do it in this isolated little pod :)
<dobey> JanC: yes; works, and is what provides debit cards everywhere, are two different things
<mhall119> +1 for sandboxing smokers
<seb128> kenvandine, stop dreaming, I'm not THAT tired :p
<desrt> "Canonical adopts official policy advising smoker's to throw their cigarette butts in children's play areas"
<desrt> *smokers
<mhall119> that's were everyone else seems to throw them
 * mhall119 speaks as a parent
<kenvandine> seb128, :)
<jbicha> desrt: you don't smoke, do you?
 * desrt was wondering when someone was going to mention that
<desrt> jbicha: i try not to let things like facts get in the way when i'm formulating an argument
<ricotz> desrt, just for a response, yeah that is the uptream background panel in g-c-c
<desrt> ricotz: madness
<ricotz> desrt, ;)
<failedassertion> I want to autogenerate a GRUB entry like "Blahblah-blah (fallback)" but with a different set of options
<failedassertion> is there a more-correct way to do this than either editing 10_linux.conf or making a custom copy of it that does different stuff?
<failedassertion> Alternatively, is there a way to make the fallback option not run the fallback options menu?
<failedassertion> Basically, this is a headless system where the first entry will mount most things read-only, but I need to be able to reboot read/write over SSH (say, with grub-reboot)
<failedassertion> upps, this should probably be #ubuntu
<JanC> failedassertion: editing /etc/default/grub is not enough for your purposes?
<ricotz> desrt, while you are being a brave updating tester, is totem working alright?
<desrt> wtf
<desrt> when did backspace stop working in nautilus?
<failedassertion> Basically, my default is to append "fsprotect=64M" to the kernel cmdline. I want to be able to reboot without that option, but I need to be able to do it remotely. I've got the recovery mode booting without the option, so I can just grub-reboot 1, but it hangs on the friendsly recovery menu thing
<desrt> ricotz: seems okay
<failedassertion> Basically, I'd rather abuse /etc/default/grub than have to edit the 10_linux.conf script or copy it.
<failedassertion> but if there's no clean way to do it, I'll probably just make a copy of it
<ricotz> desrt, good
<failedassertion> JanC: ^
<desrt> the slider appears not to be working, actually
<desrt> as in, it doesn't move
<desrt> and when i move it, the video stops playing
<desrt> and won't start again
<JanC> failedassertion: check /etc/grub.d/10_linux about how it works, especially at what environment variables (as set in /etc/default/grub) it uses for what
<JanC> (removing the recovery menu package shoult make it boot in single user mode, it seems)
<JanC> should*
<failedassertion> JanC: Yeah, I saw that linux-recovery thing. I may just copy 10_linux to something like 08_linux and tweak it. At least then it won't get clobbered during upgrades
<failedassertion> unfortunately, I need the network to come up as well
<failedassertion> so I don't think single is quite going to work
<JanC> yeah, 08_whatever should work
<JanC> and maybe submit a feature request or patch to improve the current 10_linux  ;)
<robert_ancell> robru, hi, welcome
<JanC> say, if $GRUB_CMDLINE_RECOVERY is defined & non-empty, use that instead of the current "recovery nomodeset" or "single nomodeset"
<mlankhorst> death to nomodeset :s
<JanC> mlankhorst: I'm pretty sure nomodeset is still useful on some hardware if you have to fix certain issues...
<mlankhorst> there's the modesetting driver still
<failedassertion> JanC: Sounds good. I'll try making that work and submit a patch
<JanC> I'm pretty sure i have several computers with hardware that don't have a modesetting driver  ;)
<mlankhorst> and for those the old vesa fallback will continue to work
<mlankhorst> and those wouldn' t be affected by nomodeset removal anyhow
<failedassertion> JanC: thanks for your help
<JanC> mlankhorst: actually, one of them never worked with the vesa driver...  ;)
<mlankhorst> crappy arms? :/
<JanC> but AFAIK it doesn't work with the dedicated driver anymore either
<JanC> no, SiS
<JanC> at some point it stopped working with the sis driver, and it wasn't useful enough to try to find out why  ;)
<JanC> (and vesa not working was because the vesa bios was broken)
<mfisch> does the unity app lens use the Categories field?  from what I can see it does not
<mfisch> looks like it uses the Comment field
<seb128> mfisch, use for what?
<mfisch> seb128: for searching, i just remember there's the categories filter
<mfisch> seb128: I was trying to find all my humble bundle games
<mfisch> so when I type in "Game" it found things that had Game in the name or comment field in the .desktop file
<seb128> mfisch, not sure, it probably uses it for the filters' categories on the side
<mfisch> seb128: yep, that part does work, I'll just use that
<robru> robert_ancell, hi, thanks
<robert_ancell> Laney, hey
<robert_ancell> Laney, Can you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gst/+bug/1040930 and see if we match what Debian will do?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1040930 in clutter-gst "Update to 1.9.90" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<chrisccoulson> i've finally managed to trick flash in to thinking that hal is installed
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, ^^
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's a shame that the flash plugin now crashes when i resize the browser window :/
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: The sooner we can do away with flash, the better. :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-24
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: I love you...I'm in love with you.
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: anyway I can test this yet? ppa or something?
<jasoncwarner_> hey kenvandine I was trying to publish some pics with shotwell (to test webcredentials). it crashed and told me that I can't submit error b/c it wasn't an official app. is that b/c some parts of webcredentials/webapps are still in PPA?
<mhall119> mfisch: if you have a game installed that doesn't show as a result for a search of "Game", then please file a bug to have "game" added to it's Keywords field
<mhall119> search doesn't work on Categories
<mhall119> last I heard anyway
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, hummm
<kenvandine> apt-cache policy shotwell
<mhall119> because it wasn't a translatable field, categories are always only in English
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine just got the same crash again in shotwell...feels like I can do it at will by clicking on publish
<kenvandine> we need that stacktrace :)
<jasoncwarner_> agh! ctrl+alt+t no longer gives me terminal?
<jasoncwarner_> what is this? the 80s?
<kenvandine> you must have the PPA version though
<mhall119> jasoncwarner_: works for me
<jasoncwarner_> shotwell:
<jasoncwarner_>   Installed: 0.12.3+webaccounts1-0quantal1
<jasoncwarner_>   Candidate: 0.12.3+webaccounts1-0quantal1
<jasoncwarner_>   Version table:
<jasoncwarner_>  *** 0.12.3+webaccounts1-0quantal1 0
<jasoncwarner_>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/webapps/preview/ubuntu/ quantal/main amd64 Packages
<jasoncwarner_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jasoncwarner_>      0.12.3-0ubuntu2 0
<jasoncwarner_>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main amd64 Packages
<kenvandine> sudo apt-get install shotwell/quantal
<kenvandine> oh... the version!
<kenvandine> sudo apt-get install shotwell/quantal
<kenvandine> that will fix it for now
<jasoncwarner_> for now? is the wrong version in Q/
<jasoncwarner_> ?
<kenvandine> and see if you get the same crash
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> the wrong version number is in the PPA
<jasoncwarner_> says I have newest version already
<kenvandine> sudo apt-get install shotwell=0.12.3-0ubuntu2
<jasoncwarner_> says it will be downgraded, that ok?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> downgrading gets you a newer version of the patch :)
<jasoncwarner_> oh my :)
 * kenvandine needs to think about the least insane way to fix the versioning
<jasoncwarner_> blam...crash
<kenvandine> awesome!
<kenvandine> file that bug!
<jasoncwarner_> I would if it would popup a dialog..one sec, checking /var/crash
<kenvandine> delete the file in /var/crash
<kenvandine> it is from the other version
<kenvandine> and do it again
<kenvandine> what service are you posting to?
<jasoncwarner_> I just cleared my crashes
<jasoncwarner_> I don't get that far
<jasoncwarner_> just clicking on 'publish' crashes it
<kenvandine> oh, interesting
<kenvandine> that might not even get to our code then
<jasoncwarner_> now says I can't report it b/c it is an obsolete package :/
<jasoncwarner_> going to file a bug manually
<kenvandine> no... apply the updates
<kenvandine> i'd rather get the stacktrace
<kenvandine> i can't reproduce that bug
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hey could you do a rebuild of compiz in -proposed to build against the new metacity?
<jbicha> you could bump the build-depends to >= 2.34.2 too if you like
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: will do, having LP problems right now reporting bug
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, fun times :)
<jbicha> metacity's not currently installable since g-c-c broke older versions
<jasoncwarner_> btw..anyone know where ctrl+alt+t went? is this b/c of gconf transition?
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, i suspect
<kenvandine> seb128 said he wanted to hear about any keybinding issues
<kenvandine> i don't even have a working unity right now :)
<jbicha> jasoncwarner_: yeah, I tried testing a gsettings override for a custom keybinding but it wasn't working
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: k, I'll mention it to him as one of his 10,000 pings he'll get tonight :)
<kenvandine> i am just lucky xchat-gnome is the window wit focus :)
<jbicha> unfortunately the gnome devs dropped the explicit keyboard shortcut for Launch Terminal in 3.4 :(
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: nice
<kenvandine> damn staging ppa!
<jasoncwarner_> jbicha: I know, right? we'll get it sorted :)
<jbicha> they thought nobody used the shortcut I guess or that terminal shouldn't be special
<kenvandine> oh, so maybe that is unrelated
<jbicha> we had a gconf override in mutter but that doesn't help now
<jbicha> keyboard shortcut overrides are currently being shipped in gsettings-desktop-schemas, I've got a new package pending review to move most of our overrides to one place in ubuntu-default-settings
<jbicha> cool thing about gsettings is that we can set multiple values for keyboard shortcuts so ctrl+super+left does the same as super+left
<jbicha> but the UI in System Settings>Keyboard at least in 3.4 doesn't expose that ability
<kenvandine> ok, purged ppa... bbiab
<kenvandine> :-D
 * kenvandine crosses fingers
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hey, still applicable?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: yes
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ok, will do
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hey, who did the uoa patch for shotwell?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, amigadave
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, it's super complicated to update
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> got a new release?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yeah
<kenvandine> amigadave is out until tuesday
<robert_ancell> I got 90% of it updated
<kenvandine> mardy worked on it too
<kenvandine> can you push what you have somewhere and file a bug?
<kenvandine> i can get mardy to try to finish it tomorrow
<kenvandine> if he doesn't have time i'll take a stab at it
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, bug 1041011
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041011 in shotwell "Update to 0.12.90" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041011
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, thanks!
<pitti> Bonjour
<robert_ancell> jbicha, btw, do you know if pango 1.31.0 is for the GNOME 3.6 release or not?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: no
<jbicha> I assume it is, but I believe it would need a ffe now :|
<robert_ancell> jbicha, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu2
<jbicha> robert_ancell: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<mlankhorst> morning
<chrisccoulson> hi
<jibel> hm, this morning upgrade on Quantal
<jibel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jibel>  gnome-control-center : Breaks: metacity (< 1:2.34.2) but 1:2.34.1-1ubuntu11 is to be installed
<jibel>  metacity : Depends: libmetacity-private0a (= 1:2.34.3-3ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<seb128> jibel, is that fixed with quantal-proposed compiz's update?
<jibel> seb128, let me try
<jibel> seb128, yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164006/
<jibel> it removes libmetacity-private0a
<jibel> or rather installs :)
<seb128> installing it seems normal
<seb128> jibel, yeah, that looks correct
<seb128> thanks for verifying
<jibel> seb128, is it correct to mark metacity upgrade bugs as dupe of bug 1022756 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1022756 in metacity "Update to 2.34.3" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022756
<seb128> jibel, yes, and you can mark it fix released
<jibel> done
<seb128> jibel, 'ci
<jibel> yw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> uploading firefox from my home connection was almost as fast as doing it from chinstrap!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> bonjour
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. although, my connection is actually slightly less reliable than my old one
<seb128> oh :-(
<pitti> seb128, jibel: ah, thanks; I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163912/ and wondered how to get out of this hole
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you have time to look at the libmessaging-menu tb work?
<chrisccoulson> it disconnected a couple of times overnight :(
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm looking at that this morning ;)
<chrisccoulson> (alongside handling the ff/tb releases)
<chrisccoulson> bad timing ;)
<seb128> pitti, enable proposed (or get compiz moved to quantal) ;-)
<seb128> pitti, hey btw, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien beaucoup, merci!
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> j'écris ... more testcases for gvfs
<seb128> pitti, c'est vendredi !
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i managed to protected video working in flash last night :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, you finally defeated it ;-)
<pitti> seb128: j'aime écrire tests au quotidien!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i've managed to trick flash in to thinking that hal still exists
<pitti> seb128: if compiz is ready for quantal, I'm happy to move it
<seb128> pitti, did you really learn "quotidien" already or did you cheat with google translator for that one? :p
<seb128> pitti, if it builds on all archs it's ready (didn't check yet)
<pitti> seb128: no, for that I cheated with dict.leo.org
<pitti> seb128: I did; moving
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I didn't know vendredi yet either
<seb128> chrisccoulson, crap technologies built on ancien crap technologies ... great!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it sucks
<chrisccoulson> but i'm glad i got it working without actually depending on hal ;)
<jibel> I filed bug 1040877 yesterday. Anyone know which additional info I could provide to move it forward ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040877 in python-qt4 "python-qt4 based apps crash on Quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040877
<pitti> "j'écris plus tests pour gvfs"?
<seb128> pitti, hum, I'm not sure if duolingo has a "days of the week" lesson now that you mention it
<pitti> seb128: I'm desperately missing a "numbers" lesson as well; but I guess I can learn those from other places
<seb128> pitti, if you mean "more tests" it's "plus de tests"
<pitti> seb128: ah, of course, merci
<seb128> pitti, there is a "numbers" lesson (at least in the german duolingo tree, dunno if they have the same themes for all language though)
<seb128> pitti, it's further down the tree so you might not have unblocked it yet
<seb128> pitti, look at my or robert_ancell german's lessons tree
<pitti> seb128: yes, in the German one, but not in French
<pitti> I did look at your's
<seb128> oh
<seb128> there is one in french
<seb128> it's very down though
<seb128> well I assume the "1 2 3" icon down there is numbers
<pitti> ah, perhaps I didn't look far enough
<seb128> it's like at the middle of the list
 * pitti restarts i386 retracer, looks like temporary LP error
<RAOF> pitti: Have you noticed the duplicate detector going mad recently? I got a gwibber-service crash redirected to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/929219 , but the top 4 frames of my gwibber crash were in libdbus, rather than libc.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 929219 in eglibc "chromium-browser, gvfsd-http and others using eglibc crash with SIGSEGV in __nscd_get_mapping() or gethostbyname2_r()" [High,Fix released]
<pitti> RAOF: no, I didn't notice
<seb128> jibel, that python-qt bug is not nice, would be interesting to see if that still happens if you uninstall the overlay-scrollbars (we had issues with those before)
<pitti> RAOF: there might be a bug pattern for it?
<seb128> RAOF, somebody might have dupped the master bug for your issue on this one
<RAOF> Maybe.
<pitti>     <pattern url="https://launchpad.net/bugs/929219">
<pitti>         <re key="ProblemType">^Crash</re>
<pitti>         <re key="ThreadStacktrace">gethostbyname2_r ?()</re>
<pitti>         <re key="Dependencies">libc6 2.15(~pre|-0ubuntu[1-6])</re>
<pitti>     </pattern>
<pitti> ^ current bug pattern
<ubot2`> pitti: Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/929219)
<pitti> RAOF: est-ce votre bug?
<RAOF> Hm. *one* of the threads does appear to be in a gethostbyname stack, but that's not the thread that SIGSEGVd
<RAOF> Anyway, the backtrace looks a bit like this is the same crash that's affecting gconf-using-mono apps.
<RAOF> Ooop. Baby time.
<pitti> c'est l'heur du jogging, bbl
<seb128> pitti, bon sport!
<pitti> meh, of course it just started raining
<jibel> seb128, that's it. apps run fine with LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0
<seb128> jibel, "great" ... thanks for confirming
<jibel> seb128, I'll update the report and assign to your team
<seb128> ok :-(
<seb128> hate qt and hate those scrollbars :p
<seb128> can we just drop both and declare the bug fixed? ;-)
<jibel> I lost desktop shotcuts and windows operation with the mouse like moving/resizing doesn't work after upgrading to latest compiz. Is it a known issue ?
<seb128> jibel, does gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences mouse-button-modifier '<Alt>' fixes it?
<seb128> jibel, if it does it's  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1041105 (GNOME moved the default key for those actions from alt to super)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1041105 in gsettings-desktop-schemas "Alt-leftclick-dnd does not work anymore" [Low,Confirmed]
<jibel> seb128, it fixes the mouse, right
<jibel> but not CTRL+ALT+T to open a terminal
<seb128> that's another bug
<jibel> and I have horrible desktop effects when I restore a window
<jibel> and apport-gtk crashes :(
<seb128> like an unfolding paper?
<jibel> seb128, hm not really unfolding, more like windows are pouring from the launcher into the desktop
<jibel> and lost my custom shortcuts, I hate migrations
<jibel> pitti, I got bug 1039889 after upgrading to the latest compiz, gnome-settings, g-c-c
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1039889 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with configparser.DuplicateOptionError in _read(): While reading from /usr/share/applications/gnome-system-monitor.desktop [line 17]: option 'keywords' in section 'Desktop Entry' already exists" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039889
<seb128> jibel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1041119 is the animation bug
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1041119 in compiz "Unminimize animation changed from zoom, should be changed back" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> jibel, what keybindings did you loose?
<pitti> jibel: merci, je vais regarder
<pitti> jibel: ah, that should be fixed in gnome-system-monitor as well, but I'll make apport not crash on it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: are you sure that the .gnu_debuglink section needs to have the path of the file? even without pkgbinarymangler it only contains the build id hash file
<pitti> that might be a red herring
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, see my second comment
<pitti> (it's still broken, though, I'm currently looking why)
<chrisccoulson> the issue is just that pkg-create-dbgsym installs the files in to the wrong location
<pitti> ah
<pitti> I just compared objdump -s -j .gnu_debuglink debian/dhtest1/usr/bin/crash, and they are identical
<pitti> oh, I see the problem, right
<pitti> hm, so how do I compute that hash directory value
 * pitti RTFM http://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Separate-Debug-Files.html
<jasoncwarner_> hey Sweetshark I see the lo_menubar is in
<jasoncwarner_> and now I have two menu bars ;)
<pitti> ah, from the .note.gnu.build-id section
<jdstrand> seb128: hi! I am trying to run evolution in a nested X server (xpra to be exact, but same thing with xephyr), but I get 'XServer appears to lack required GLX support'. is there an environment variable I can pass to make evolution use fallback mode (ie, I am assuming that it believes it is running 3D and can actually run under 2D)
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, I don't know, it actual uses 3d (they use clutter for animations, which starts being a common practice in GNOME)
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ do you know?
<jdstrand> seb128: right, I just know upstream has had something called 'gnome-fallback' and was hoping applications would degrade gracefully
<seb128> jdstrand, no, they are talking to drop "fallback" because in practice it's not supported
<jdstrand> I see
<seb128> jdstrand, their "fallback" is basically gnome-panel as a shell
<seb128> but it doesn't solve the issue of increase number of components using 3d with nobody working on getting those work in fallback mode
<seb128> they are having a discussion about dropping fallback and just using llvmpipe for their fallback mode
<seb128> (basically getting back to what we are doing as well)
<jdstrand> seb128: would it be possible to use llvm_pipe with a nested X server?
<seb128> jdstrand, I don't know, maybe tjaalton or mlankhorst know?
<tjaalton> jdstrand: you'd probably want libgl1-mesa-swx11 then, but it didn't build with the current mesa snapshot, so it got dropped at least for now
<jdstrand> tjaalton: assuming libgl1-mesa-swx11 starts compiling again, how does one use it with say, xpra
<tjaalton> jdstrand: sorry, haven't run that myself
<tjaalton> but i guess it's enough if you have it installed
<jdstrand> tjaalton: well, any nested xserver really
<tjaalton> is this quantal?
<jdstrand> tjaalton: yes
<tjaalton> if you have a precise install to test on it would be nice to know we actually still need swx11 :)
<jdstrand> I have plenty of VMs :)
<tjaalton> good :)
<mlankhorst> jdstrand: does xephyr work?
<mlankhorst> I can get glxinfo showing llvmpipe just fine there
<mlankhorst> similar for next though
<mlankhorst> xnest*
 * mlankhorst will retry on intel
<mlankhorst> works just fine for me
<xnox> where do we set "gtk-button-images" False?
<xnox> I am seeing difference between ubiquity "install-only" and ubiquity "from live session"
<desrt> xnox: it's a desktop-wide setting
<desrt> it's controlled from gnome-settings-daemon
<desrt> presumably in response to a key in dconf
<xnox> and if gnome-settings-daemon is not running.... we don't get them
<xnox> ?
<seb128> we never get them
<desrt> if gnome-settings-daemon is not running... you're gonna have a bad time
<seb128> it's off by default
<seb128> desrt, well; think installer for example
<desrt> installer doesn't run g-s-d?
<xnox> seb128: live-cd; boot; "Install Ubuntu"; the stock buttons have images
<seb128> no in "ubiquity only" mode I think
<seb128> xnox, that's a bug
 * desrt is familiar with that mode -- it doesn't work very well :)
<seb128> ahah
<xnox> also I have VirtualBox with 3D enables
<desrt> (in fairness, i think i just downloaded a really bad nightly build)
<xnox> It loads indicators in the "install-only" mode
<xnox> but not in the desktop....
<xnox> so no panel & no dash visible =(
<xnox> am I suppose to wait for llvmpipe then?
 * desrt sure hopes that will land this cycle...
<xnox> i need to somehow do my work & be able to test the installer
<xnox> and I can't update it from the 'install-only' mode....
<xnox> well I will be updating it from the TTY1 for now =/
<seb128> xnox, what's the issue? is that icons or something else?
<xnox> i am developing ubiquity, so I need to have gnome-terminal and I can't launch it without dash =)
<xnox> so I ended up going to tty, copying gnome-terminal.desktop
<seb128> go to vt1; DISPLAY=:0 ...
<xnox> but then i can't switch between the two winwos.
<xnox> hm, ok that whould be better probably
<xnox> it's a pain. I usually had four windows open: 3 terminals & ubiquity.
<seb128> but yeah, vm issues are known and been addressed
<seb128> install gnome-fallback-session, logout, log back in gnome-classic
<seb128> work from there?
<xnox> "been addressed" as in fix-released and pending on a new daily?
<xnox> seb128: let me try that! =)
<seb128> xnox, fix commited to compiz,unity trunk
<seb128> xnox, like "in their trunk but still need to be tested and rolled out and packaged"
<xnox> can I subscribe to that bug? =)
<xnox> "please release and make my pain go away"
<xnox> valid title, right?! =)))))
<cyphermox> seb128: jdstrand: I had no idea evo required GLX
<seb128> xnox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1021104
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1021104 in compiz "Severe damage artefacts and flickering when using LLVMpipe" [Critical,Fix committed]
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, no worry
<cyphermox> seb128: well, I was going to go ask in #evolution
<xnox> seb128: why fix-released when it's in proposed, shouldn't it be 'fix committed' in line with SRUs....
<xnox> even thought it's not an SRU, but devel release
<seb128> xnox, yeah, status might be wrong
<desrt> Sweetshark: hey.
<desrt> Sweetshark: can you point me at the GMenuModel code for LO?
<Sweetshark> desrt: https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/gitweb?p=core.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/feature/unitymenus
 * Sweetshark in call
<desrt> cheers
<dpm> hi pitti. Although Q translations in LP are open and the LP are running, I've been spending less time on translations this cycle and haven't had the chance to look at building the first Q language pack. I'll see if I can do this today or Monday. Just a question: does the same procedure in the langpack-o-matic guide to build stable release langpacks apply to building development release langpacks?
<dpm> or is there any particular difference in e.g. doing the upload?
<dpm> (I mean full language packs)
<jdstrand> seb128: fyi, I was able to get evolution to run in xpra by using a custom xvfb arg. Eg: '/usr/bin/xpra start :3 --no-daemon --no-clipboard --no-pulseaudio --xvfb="Xorg -dpi 96 -nolisten tcp -noreset -logfile ~/.xpra/:3.log -auth ~/.Xauthority -config ~/xorg.conf +extension Composite +extension GLX +extension RANDR +extension RENDER"'
<jdstrand> seb128: where ~/xorg.conf is loosely based on /usr/share/doc/xpra/examples/dummy.xorg.conf.gz
<jdstrand> in other words, I used xserver-xorg-video-dummy
<seb128> jdstrand, oh ok, thanks ... so the +extension arg are the key there I guess
<jdstrand> seb128: they are, but you need to have an xserver that supports them. Xvfb does not
<jdstrand> I tried the --xvfb="Xvfb ..." but it didn't work
<seb128> ok
 * jdstrand is curious if it would work in xephyr
<soren> Is there any way to figure out which application is sending a particular messages over dbus? In dbus-monitor I can see the sender-id, but it's just some number.
<desrt> soren: yup.  pop open d-feet
<desrt> soren: look up that number on the left column
<desrt> the right will tell you pid, executable, etc
<desrt> you could also dig the info out yourself using the commandline
<soren> Lovely. Thanks!
<soren> How so?
<desrt> gdbus call --session --dest org.freedesktop.DBus --object-path / --method org.freedesktop.DBus.GetConnectionUnixProcessID ':1.97'
<desrt> like so
<desrt> will give you the pid
<desrt> then you can do your own snooping from there
<pitti> dpm: sorry, was in a meeting
<pitti> dpm: yes, it's the same procedure as building fresh -base packs
<mvo> pitti: with glatzor away, do you think you could have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/aptdaemon/support-for-whitelisted-repositories at some point later :) ?
<pitti> dpm: i. e. mkdir quantal
<pitti> dpm: but I really need to run now, sorry; TTY on Monday!
<pitti> bonne nuit des filles et des garçons!
<pitti> mvo: Monday morning ok? I need to run
<dpm> pitti, thanks and have a nice WE!
<mvo> pitti: sure
<mvo> pitti: have a great WE
<soren> desrt: Neat. Thanks!
<antarus> So notifyOSD...I really want clickable URLs in my bubble notifications
<antarus> who do I need to bribe / convince to make this happen? :)
<cyphermox> seb128: bug 1038573: could we just not delete the pango.modules file? It's going to be left over cruft though :/
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1038573 in pango1.0 "Unreadable messages displayed during Lucid -> Precise upgrade" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038573
<seb128> cyphermox, I guess we could...
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> cyphermox, and drop it post precise
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> I'm going to start looking into the fix now
<desrt> setting "Key to show the HUD" to Shift+Ctrl+Alt+Super+ScrollLock has no effect
<desrt> known bug?
<jbicha> desrt: user error?
<desrt> jbicha: i intend to set it to a keystroke that i will never ever ever type
<jbicha> did you try Backspace?
<desrt> as opposed to having it false-trigger once an hour because i happened to use the alt key in a way that it feels belongs to it
<desrt> jbicha: ya.  disabled also means that alt is still used
<jbicha> that's the bug I believe then
<jbicha> Disabled should mean Disabled
<desrt> i agree
<jbicha> Does that gui option even work?
<desrt> seems to do nothing at all
<seb128> desrt, you picked the right day,week to try that... ;-)
<desrt> seb128: hm?
<desrt> it used to work?
<seb128> desrt, it was working until yesterday, were we landing the compiz-gsettings port
<desrt> ahh
<desrt> okay.  i will stop complaining, then :)
<seb128> desrt, but tons of stuff and Didier is not sure, I couldn't be picky on such details
<seb128> doh
<seb128> "where we landed*"
<desrt> that's why i wanted to know if it was a known issue
<desrt> it seemed too obvious to be accidentally broken
<seb128> there are some fallouts from the gsettings migration
<seb128> but it mostly went fine, it's a few issues like that
<desrt> missing schemas and stuff? :)
<seb128> no, none of those ;-)
 * desrt will try harder
<jbicha> the bugs I've seen so far are bug 1040954 & bug 965921
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040954 in gnome-settings-daemon "Ctrl-Alt-T and custom shortcuts lost in gsettings transition, as of 3.4.2-0ubuntu9" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040954
<seb128> so far it's mostly migration details
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 965921 in gnome-control-center "gnome-shell most keyboard shortcuts not working" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965921
<seb128> gnome-shell being crap is nothing new :p
<jbicha> oh not that one, bug 1041169
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041169 in compiz "custom keyboard shortcuts not migrated after upgrade to compiz 1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu2 (dup-of: 1040954)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041169
<jbicha> seb128: no, no, gnome shell is fixed now :)
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> still quite some things using gconf :(
<seb128> it's friday, I can troll right? ;-)
<seb128> desrt, we got compiz and evolution
<seb128> desrt, what is remaining? I didn't check recently
<desrt> and gnome-control-center will probably be okay soon too, i guess?
<desrt> seb128: tonnes of stuff
<seb128> desrt, g-c-c should already be ok?
<desrt> rhythmbox, update-notifier, unity, compiz, nautilus-share, nm-gnome, gnome-terminal, ibus, gstreamer-gconf, pulseaudio-gconf, indicators, gksu, gnome-media, ...
<desrt> uninstalling libgconf tries to uninstall g-c-c as well
<seb128> weird
<desrt> probably some vendorpatch weirdness still in there over the keybinding thing
<seb128> desrt, oh, hey, not keybinding, but a tiny detail in the soundnua capplet
<seb128> will fix that next week
<desrt> probably the other end of the pulse-gconf thing
<desrt> and devhelp.... lol
<seb128> isn't that the first thing you test ported? :p
<desrt> first ever app to be ported to gsettings will be the last app to stop using gconf
 * desrt needs to smack fpeters
<desrt> with a diffstat like this.... http://git.gnome.org/browse/devhelp/commit/?h=gsettings&id=6c58217e5b6f7b8a4803ed5382dbf29c383c2107
<desrt> come on!
<desrt> i could probably 'unbreak' that migration now that we have gsettings-desktop-schemas
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wb
<kenvandine> seb128, you should be resting :)
<kenvandine> larsu, your tp-indicator diff sure is huge!
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm free time hacking (on xchat-gnome :p)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> 1313 line diff
 * kenvandine wasn't expecting that
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i wish i hadn't restarted my machine
<chrisccoulson> compiz lost all my settings, my 3g modem stopped working and edge scrolling no longer works
<chrisccoulson> happy feature freeze!
<robru> yaaaay!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what settings did it loose?
<chrisccoulson> it's all the kernels fault!
<chrisccoulson> (well, the broken 3g modem and broken touchpad"
<jbicha> scrolling all the way up on the sound indicator maxes the volume, scrolling up in System Settings mutes it
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-25
<desrt> smspilla|z: ping
<desrt> smspilla|z: i'm on my biannual gconf-kill
<desrt> smspilla|z: any idea why compiz-gnome is still having a gconf depend?  according to seb the gsettings already landed
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-26
<Darxus> It looks like the gtk source package has a really horrible way of communicating it has noticed you built it with some additional functions in its output libraries and therefore is failing to build.
<desrt> Darxus: you mean that we have tests to ensure that we don't mistakenly leak new public symbols?
<desrt> Darxus: you might have to convince the rest of the world that this is a 'horrible' thing before we consider getting rid of it...
<Darxus> desrt: No, I mean it took me forever to figure out what it was complaining about.  When I was already aware that "success" would be marked by an error about new symbols.
<Darxus> I understand the need for that check, I'm happy it happens.
<Darxus> Last time I did this, I could fix it with "cp -a debian/libgtk-3-0/DEBIAN/symbols debian/libgtk-3-0.symbols"... debian/libgtk-3-0/DEBIAN/symbols doesn't exist now.
<desrt> Darxus: it's worth mentioning that gtk itself has this check builtin upstream
<Darxus> Great.  It still would be nice if it was clearer what the build error was.  By possibly putting "error" somewhere near the error.
<Darxus> How do I update the abi so it'll build?
<jbicha> Darxus: debian/libgtk-3-0.symbols still exists
<desrt> Darxus: you could also just disable the symbols check entirely
<Darxus> jibel: Yes, but debian/libgtk-3-0/DEBIAN/symbols doesn't.
<jbicha> why would that exist?
<desrt> jbicha: good evening
<jbicha> oh you mean in the build directory
<Darxus> jbicha: Only because it did in the past, it was the updated list of exported symbols, and I was able to just copy it over the list it was checking against.
<jbicha> Darxus: in debian/rules you could change DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS to -c0 or -c1 to make the build not fail when new symbols are added
<jbicha> desrt: howdy
<jbicha> desrt: have you tried gnome-packagekit recently? I think it works well enough now
<desrt> no
<desrt> i'm living a pure unity existence lately
<desrt> and trying not to kill myself....
<Darxus> jbicha: Huh, thanks.  What's the difference between -c0 and -c1?
<jbicha> -c1 will still fail if symbols disappear; man dpkg-gensymbols explains more
<Darxus> Cool, thanks.
<jbicha> desrt: how's the dogfood? ;)
<Darxus> I'd like to properly update the symbols, because I'd like to get this into the official quantal repos.
<Darxus> Is there a separate exported symbol test in the upstream gtk stuff (which shouldn't be throwing an error for adding --enable-wayland backend), and in the debian packaging stuff?
<Darxus> jbicha: With both instances of -c4 changed to -c0 in debian/rules I still got the same failure from abicheck.sh.
<Darxus> DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_$(SHARED_PKG) += -V --add-udeb=$(UDEB_PKG) -- -c0
<Darxus> DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libgail-3-0 += -V -- -c0
<jbicha> I don't think I've ever built GTK, you could definitely get more help on Monday if you're still having problems then
<jbicha> does building the wayland support cause any regressions?
<jbicha> I remember you wanted to get that in last cycle; I'm surprised you didn't push for it earlier this cycle
<Darxus> jbicha: I've never stopped pushing... I just never get any responses.
<jbicha> well we could have got away with just doing it at the very beginning of a cycle
<Darxus> I keep getting freaking excuses why it's not the right time.
<Darxus> https://launchpad.net/bugs/954352  It's all there.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 954352 in gtk+3.0 "Enable wayland backend" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jbicha> I think it would require a Feature Freeze Exception now
<Darxus> "Quantal work has not started for that long but gtk 3.5 is being prepared for upload (in fact it's ready for a bit but some theming changes mean that unico needs to be updated, the current version segfaults with the new gtk), it should go in quantal next week " - seb128, 2012-06-05:
<Darxus> I had a ppa up with the change three months ago.
<jbicha> right, June or July would have been fabulous
<Darxus> Great.
<jbicha> anyway, the buildlog should tell you what symbols you need to add to the .symbols file
<Darxus> Thanks, so I just add them to... gdk/gdk.symbols ?  Does it need to be in order?
<Darxus> To answer your other question, I believe there were no regressions.  (I needed to look up a segfault problem, but that was only related to running things through weston.. there's a bug open against the overlay scrollbar thing for it)
<Darxus> And yes, I do have the list of changes in the output.
<jbicha> alphabetical order is a good idea
<jbicha> for debian/libgtk-3-0.symbols, leave out the -0ubuntu1 stuff, 3.5.12 is all you need
<Darxus> Ah, yeah, I think I'm hitting a different abi check than that one....
<Darxus> Upstream gdk/gdk.symbols.
<Darxus> I bet after adding the symbols to that file, I'll get the old familiar check failure I had been getting last time, and can just copy over that file.
<Darxus> Yup, okay, everything makes sense now.
<Darxus> desrt was right, there's a bug in gtk's abi checking.
<Darxus> 08:13PM < Darxus> It looks like the gtk source package has a really horrible way of communicating it has noticed you built it with some  additional functions in its output libraries and therefore is failing to build.
<Darxus> ^ That was wrong, debian's abi checking / building is nice and clear about what the problem is.
<Darxus> I apologize for my lack of faith :P
<Darxus> desrt: Thanks a lot for your help, I don't want to think about how long it would've taken me to figure this out on my own.
<Darxus> Woot, I have .debs.
<Darxus> dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/gtk+3.0_3.5.12-0ubuntu3+wayland0.diff.T1qCj3
<Darxus> Hahah... I need to do that abi fix thing via quilt, right.  Grr.
<Darxus> dpkg-source: error: unwanted binary file: debian/install/shared/usr/share/gtk-3.0/demo/gtk-logo-rgb.gif
<Darxus> dpkg-source: error: unwanted binary file: debian/install/shared/usr/share/gtk-3.0/demo/gnome-gmush.png
<Darxus> dpkg-source: error: unwanted binary file: debian/install/shared/usr/share/gtk-3.0/demo/apple-red.png
<Darxus> WTF?
<Darxus> dpkg-source: error: detected 818 unwanted binary files (add them in debian/source/include-binaries to allow their inclusion).
<Darxus> Ah, I think I accidentally built binary packages in that directory.
<Darxus> Hmm, nope, cleaned that up and still getting this error.
<Darxus> Ah, I wanted to be running "debuild -S", not "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S".
<jbicha> man I wish the gsettings Unity/Compiz rewrite had landed sooner, I guess I should have went looking for it myself in trunk
<jbicha> I'm trying to understand what is the point of /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.compiz.gnomecompat.gschema.xml
<jbicha> I mean compiz gconf had something similar that was broken but I don't think it's still needed
<smspilla|z> desrt: gtk-window-decorator
<smspilla|z> desrt: I'll be landing the thing to port it to gsettings soonish
<smspilla|z> jbicha: the point of that schema is to provide integration points with the gnome options
<smspilla|z> that's all
<jbicha> smspilla|z: but why can't you just use the already existing gnome schemas?
<smspilla|z> jbicha: we're not using gsettings directly
<jbicha> what are you using?
<smspilla|z> jbicha: compizconfig
<smspilla|z> which has a gsettings *backend*
<smspilla|z> the thing is that compizconfig doesn't work based on the schemas themselves
<smspilla|z> but rather what the plugins say the options /are/
<jbicha> aren't all of the other backends unmaintained?
<smspilla|z> jbicha: no, they aren't
<smspilla|z> jbicha: switching to gsettings direclty would be a huge and very complicated move
<jbicha> it just seems wrong to me, there should only be one place to change the "Run command" keyboard shortcut
<smspilla|z> jbicha: there is only one place
<smspilla|z> jbicha: the gsettings backend has integration code, so it just updates both at the same time
<smspilla|z> or rather
<smspilla|z> it ignores the compiz key and looks at the gnome key instead
<smspilla|z> jbicha: think of it this way: I just took what we used to do with gconf, and rewrote it to use gsettings instead
<smspilla|z> I didn't do anything else
<jbicha> right
<jbicha> anyway, I'm trying to figure out how to get Ctrl+Alt+T working by default
<smspilla|z> jbicha: ah, now I think that option no longer has a gnome integration point, let me check
<jbicha> right, GNOME dropped the explicit key in 3.4; we need to add it back somehow
<smspilla|z> jbicha: org.compiz.integrated.gschema.xml
<smspilla|z> command-terminal
<smspilla|z> and uh
<smspilla|z> 	<key type="as" name="run-command-terminal">
<smspilla|z> 	    <default>["Disabled"]</default>
<smspilla|z> 	</key>
<smspilla|z> jbicha: all of the gnome options that were dropped are now in org.compiz.integratd
<smspilla|z> (org.compiz.integrated)
<smspilla|z> which is only exists because g-c-c needs schemas that have paths
<smspilla|z> (compiz schemas are pathless because we need to support multiple profiles for gnome-classic and unity)
<jbicha> smspilla|z: why are two terminal commands in that file?
<smspilla|z> jbicha: there aren't ?
<smspilla|z> 	<key type="s" name="command-terminal">
<smspilla|z> 	    <default>""</default>
<smspilla|z> 	</key>
<smspilla|z> ^ command for the terminal
<smspilla|z> 	<key type="as" name="run-command-terminal">
<smspilla|z> 	    <default>["Disabled"]</default>
<smspilla|z> 	</key>
<smspilla|z> ^
<smspilla|z> keybinding to run that command
<smspilla|z> I probably should have included a <summary> section but I didn't have time to tbh
<jbicha> which is the keybinding and what does the other one do?
<smspilla|z> "run-command-terminal" <- the keybinding
<smspilla|z> "command-terminal" <- the actual terminal command (eg gnome-terminal)
<jbicha> why is panel-run-dialog in there? it's a gnome setting (Alt+F2)
<Darxus> GTK+ + Wayland PPA for Quantal is working:  https://launchpad.net/~darxus/+archive/wayland-gtk-quantal
<smspilla|z> jbicha: is it? I didn't find an integrated key for it
<Darxus> Qt5 didn't make Quantal?
<Darxus> Oh, do they even have a stable release out yet?
<smspilla|z> jibel: ah, you're right. I'll propose a merge to get rid of those two then. Thanks
<Darxus> Yeah, beta release was planned this month.  Nevermind.
<jbicha> smspilla|z: yes, in org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<jbicha> there's a panel-main-menu also but System Settings > Keyboard uses the description "Show the activities overview" for it, which means GNOME just uses it as a duplicate of Super
<jbicha> there are several screenshot keyboard shortcuts in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys
<smspilla|z> jbicha: okay thanks
<smspilla|z> jbicha: thanks for the advice
<smspilla|z> I'll propose a merge soonish tomorrow
<LLStarks> ricotz. jbicha, are you aware of the following gnome-control-center crasher? go into User Accounts and try to change your full name.
<LLStarks> pango flips out
<jbicha> LLStarks: that's pretty cool, please file a bug for it :)
<LLStarks> will do
<LLStarks> jbicha, pango_font_description_set_size error is a pango or gnome-control-center bug?
<jbicha> it may be pango since System Settings worked in Precise but go ahead and mark it as affecting both
<LLStarks> it's pretty nasty since it usually crashes the window manager too
<LLStarks> hmm, not the manager, but decorations. if manager crashes, i usually can't interact with windows anymore
<jbicha> yeah, nice catch
<LLStarks> jbicha, sorry got disconnected. bug 1041756 filed.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041756 in gnome-control-center "gnome-control-center crashes when trying to change full name in User Accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041756
<desrt> jbicha: i don't like dogfood :p
<dupondje> Hmz, if I copy a file in file-roller, and then want to paste it in Nautilus, that doesn't work
<dupondje> 'Paste' is grayed out
<dupondje> by design or a bug?
<jbicha> dupondje: I've seen Paste grayed out quite a bit, but many times clicking it still works
<dupondje> then thats surely a bug :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-19
<attente> hi, does anyone know what the differences are between the porter machines and the jenkins c-i builders? is either significantly faster than the other?
<jbicha> attente: are you back from vacation?
<pitti> Good morning
<attente> jbicha, yes, but i'm in china for the next three weeks
<jbicha> attente: could you work with cyphermox to get indicator-keyboard into Saucy?
<jbicha> we need it now if we're going to try to get gnome-settings-daemon 3.8 in before Feature Freeze http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/13/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t18:16
<attente> jbicha, yes, the only thing is that the tests seem to be causing a lot of grief
<attente> jbicha, i can disable the one test and hope that the rest are not affected by the same problem
<jbicha> attente: maybe today then?
<attente> jbicha, sure
<didrocks> hey pitti! welcome back :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, merci !
<pitti> didrocks: ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va bien :) et toi, comment étaient les vacances?
<RAOF> didrocks: Goon morning!
<pitti> didrocks: très bien ! nous avons visité Helsinki et Tallinn, et quelques jours à Dresden
<didrocks> hey RAOF ;)
<didrocks> pitti: ah bien! donc reposé des vacances?
<pitti> didrocks: avec un temps parfait
<didrocks> cool, pas trop chaud?
<pitti> didrocks: il y avait beaucoup de voyages
<pitti> didrocks: oui, Je suit prêt à battre test failures à nouveau :)
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, pitti est armé et dangereux, tremblez tests! :)
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, needing some hack?
<didrocks> ack*
<Mirv> didrocks: hi! mostly there are new packages, we eventually found the instructions for archive admins from the FAQ but didn't find a willing archive admin on time.
<Mirv> didrocks: qtorganizer5-eds and ubuntu-keyboard in misc were reviewed by mterry and would need whitelisting
<Mirv> didrocks: poppler-qml-plugin in sdk but I'm not sure if robru got it preNEW reviewed or not
<didrocks> Mirv: mterry isn't an archive admin, so need a preNEWing I guess
<Mirv> didrocks: ah right so those two also need it then, I wasn't sure either
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe we should update the FAQ or tell people to not add them to stacks if they are not preNEWed already
<didrocks> as it's blocking everything :/
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, I'm on poppler-qml-plugin
<Mirv> didrocks: that's true. there was a pressure on getting various kinds of things into archive but then got blocked
<Mirv> ok, thanks. actually, there's nothing besides those new packages requiring immediate attention
<didrocks> Mirv: as they are blocking everything, better to follow the procedure :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, +1 for poppler
<didrocks> I've sent my remarks to Robert directly
<didrocks> whitelist refreshed
<didrocks> for qtorganizer5-eds and ubuntu-keyboard, who are the contacts?
<didrocks> I doubt ubuntu-keyboard
<didrocks> should be in misc
<didrocks> wdyt?
<didrocks> (please publish sdk meanwhile ;))
<Mirv> didrocks: ok. qtorganizer5-eds renato, ubuntu-keyboard tmoenicke
<didrocks> Mirv: on our team, who did review the packaging?
<didrocks> mterry?
<Mirv> didrocks: mterry checked them and I checked mterry seemed to have done a good jbo
<Mirv> job
<didrocks> ok, there is an issue of name matching in debian/copyright
<Mirv> well, I noticed he didn't remove debian/source on both but otherwise
<didrocks> Upstream-Name: address-book-service
<didrocks> Source: https://launchpad.net/address-book-service
<Mirv> fixing
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> otherwise good for qtorganizer5-eds
<didrocks> let's look at ubuntu-keyboard
<didrocks> Mirv: ubuntu-keyboard needs to be moved to another stack
<didrocks> it deps on the platform stack
<Mirv> moving
<Mirv> maybe sdk then?
<didrocks> Mirv: I wonder if it shouldn't be its own stack, wdyt?
<Mirv> yeah, platform-api is there
<didrocks> as it's some kind of application
<didrocks> Mirv: or maybe a "service" stack?
<didrocks> we will put there all the backends like for music and so on
<didrocks> and the keyboard as well?
<Mirv> didrocks: I haven't given enough thought to the dependencies. but yes, things are being put into sdk quite a lot, services might be better.
<Mirv> didrocks: meanwhile https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qtorganizer5-eds/packaging_tweaks/+merge/180774
<didrocks> Mirv: want to create that one? I'm continuing the NEWing meanwhile
<didrocks> Mirv: let's try to publish for now, we'll move it afterwards
 * didrocks looks
<Mirv> services sounds good. I'll prepare it.
<didrocks> thx!
<tvoss_> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/add-linker-flags-to-pkgconfig-setup/+merge/180775
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, +1 on ubuntu-keyboard, please publish before next tick
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm sending my feedbacks by email
<Mirv> pitti: nice if you got a good weather while here :) there were some very good weeks here indeed, now it's just raining
<Mirv> didrocks: doing
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm sdk publishing failed, already-up-to-date http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-head-3.0publish/178/console
<didrocks> Mirv: Exception: UserNotBranchReviewer
<Mirv> misc succeeded however
<didrocks> Mirv: the bot is not part of the poppler-qml-plugin team :/
<Mirv> hmph
<Mirv> now is
<Mirv> still time..
<didrocks> Mirv: retry to force publication
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> we need to remove the Mp first
<Mirv> right..
<Mirv> removed and again
<Mirv> publishing
<Sweekshark> Goood morning!
<Sweekshark> time to wade through a baaaaAAAaad backlog.
<didrocks> Mirv: better this time! thanks :)
<didrocks> hey Sweekshark
<didrocks> Sweekshark: back from holidays? ;)
<Mirv> success, around 09:02:00 :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ahah! in fact, as long as it's not the first "line" of stacks, it works
<didrocks> as I let publishing until the stack starts building
<didrocks> (so when waiting, they are not blocked)
<Mirv> didrocks: then the last new package seems to be  lp:unity-mir, reviewed by sil2100 (at least regarding adding it to cu2d-config)
<Mirv> oh, and mathieu bootstrapped the package
<Mirv> under unity8
<didrocks> Mirv: so, need preNEWing, you think?
<Sweekshark> didrocks: yes
<Sweekshark> didrocks: http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/57051683487/dealing-with-your-6-months-old-backlog
<Mirv> didrocks: yes it seems it would need
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, looking :)
<didrocks> Sweekshark: when I'm seeing my backlog from Thursday (I had 2 days off), it's almost like if I don't want to take my 2 weeks holidays after this week :)
<tvoss_> didrocks, good morning :)
<didrocks> hey tvoss_, how are you?
<tvoss_> didrocks, pretty good :) how are you?
<didrocks> tvoss_:
<tvoss_> didrocks, I love this one: http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/54003408672/submitting-an-idea-to-the-architect
<didrocks> I'm good thanks! quite easy with this start to not need coffee to start a day :)
<didrocks> looking
<didrocks> tvoss_: it needs some music to be fair (like "I despise you" :p)
<tvoss_> didrocks, yeah
<mlankhorst> morning
<tvoss_> mlankhorst, good morning :)
<didrocks> Mirv: FYI, as we NEWed some things quite late, it's possible that some components rebuilt (but even if we publish them, they will be rejected during the copy)
<mlankhorst> is radeon still corrupting?
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> tvoss_: can we disable the Ubuntu qtlocation plugin on x86, or will it be useful also there? currently, since it depends on platform-api and brings hybris & co, it breaks xmir/unity-system-compositor via bug #1210798
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210798 in Unity System Compositor "unity-system-compositor crashes if libhybris installed on x86" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210798
<tvoss_> Mirv, yup, disable it there
<tvoss_> Mirv, can we open a bug to reenable it again, though?
<Mirv> tvoss_: ok, thanks. would you like to have the bug against some more special target or is qtlocation-opensource-src enough?
<tvoss_> Mirv, against qtlocation-opensource
<Mirv> thanks
<Mirv> (bug #1213811)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213811 in qtlocation-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Please re-enable Ubuntu plugin on x86" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213811
<sil2100> Morning
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! Fine, how about you?
<sil2100> How was you're long weekend? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: was good, tiring physically, but brain refreshing :)
<didrocks> sil2100: and yours? how was your day off? I saw a lot of work on Friday though :p
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<sil2100> didrocks: yea ;p It was nice too, but then Friday - pheew! Without you and seb128 around it's much harder! ;)
<sil2100> seb128: morning!
<pitti> seb128: bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ?
<didrocks> sil2100: heh, see, we are not slacking :p
 * didrocks did 3 NEWing this morning
<seb128> oh, it's a pitti!
<seb128> pitti, welcome back, had good holidays?
<pitti> seb128: en effet, nous avons eu des bonnes vacances
<seb128> didrocks, the poppler qml binary is wrongly names btw, new convention is "qtdeclarative5-poppler1.0"
<seb128> named
<seb128> pitti, excellent!
<didrocks> seb128: ah, no -plugin now?
<didrocks> Mirv: mind changing it? ^
<seb128> didrocks, no, using the import version allows for easier abi transitions
<seb128> I discussed it with Ken, he said that was the new convention since they figured out how to version the abi
<seb128> or make different abi // installable
<didrocks> ok, excellent!
<didrocks> but it means the source should contain the abi name
<didrocks> otherwise we'll always have one version
<didrocks> as the old binary will have no source name and britney will force to transition
<sil2100> didrocks: did you pre-NEW unity-mir btw.? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: I reviewed it, but I have some notes
<Saviq> what's the deal with unity8 neededing preNEWing all of a sudden, guys? :)
<Saviq> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-mir_0.1+13.10.20130819.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: first, look at the stack MP
<Saviq> didrocks, welcome back
<didrocks> Saviq: hey! well, look at the package name
<didrocks> unity-mir
<seb128> didrocks, no, it's like soname transitions, having the transition in proposed is fine at least
<seb128> I think
<Saviq> ah!
<didrocks> seb128: ok
<Saviq> didrocks, of course, sorry :)
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: so, please fix the stack order ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, btw, I have a few questions / comments when you have a minute
<didrocks> sil2100: second thing is that we shouldn't add anything until there is no archive admin available
<didrocks> like Saviq's unity8 stack was blocked during the week-end because of this
<didrocks> so only add something already preNEWed with someone to refresh the whitelist and ready to ack the package
<didrocks> sil2100: my notes on unity-mir
<sil2100> didrocks: noted! I waited for approving that till late-Friday so that it doesn't block too much
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6001978/
<didrocks> sil2100: well, you could have wait on Monday
<didrocks> it didn't go to distro anyway :p
<didrocks> so it just blocked things
<darkxst> pitti, hi
<didrocks> sil2100: the library deps should be fixed before NEWing
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, fixing that
<didrocks> thx
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are you?
<darkxst> pitti, I'm good, how was your holiday?
<pitti> darkxst: we enjoyed it a lot, thanks; we did some sightseeing in Helsinki and Tallinn, and spent a few days with family and friends in Dresden
<darkxst> sounds good
<darkxst> pitti, so this is what I ended up with for ppa retracing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6001950/
<darkxst> I wasnt really sure where to put the search_ppa_from_origin function, so its in a seperate source file for now
<sil2100> didrocks: so, should I remove the -dbg package from debian/control completely? Or just the debian/rules mention?
<didrocks> sil2100: both
<Mirv> didrocks: first stab at services stack https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/add_services_stack/+merge/180794
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv: btw we are indicator-clients stucked in proposed for over a month, "indicators-client-examples/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: phone-app " ... is that on the list of anyone to fix?
<seb128> we have*
<sil2100> Oh, didn't know about that, thought cyphermox handled that
<sil2100> seb128: will look into that today
<Mirv> thanks sil2100
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, I think we should just drop the examples package or the depends
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> Mirv: done
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-mir/fix_packaging/+merge/180798
<didrocks> Mirv: I've added some reminder on the MP about removing the jenkins jobs as well
<didrocks> sil2100: shlibs: same for +         libubuntu-application-api-mirserver1,
<didrocks> and the next one
<didrocks> even libqt5core5 should automatically be linked
<didrocks> did you give it a try and it wasn't the case?
<didrocks> sil2100: nitpick: on the C/R/P, no trailing comma were added :p
<didrocks> otherwise fine once those fixed ^
<tvoss_> didrocks, seems like jenkins does not pick up my changes to https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/location-service/+merge/180692
<didrocks> tvoss_: I have no idea on the upstream merger, check with fginther
<tvoss_> didrocks, thx
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed
<sil2100> Ah!
<sil2100> Wait
<Mirv> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/poppler-qml-plugin/rename_to_qtdeclarative5-poppler-1.0/+merge/180800
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, I guess libqtcore5 as well, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<sil2100> Pushed
<didrocks> sil2100: did you build it and checked?
<didrocks> (otherwise, the changes looks good, just waiting for your ack on testing ;))
<seb128> Mirv, reviewed, needs fixing
<seb128> Mirv, shouldn't have a "-" between the name and version
<sil2100> I'll just check if the control file has the right deps, one moment
<seb128> Mirv, I don't have a strong opinion on it, but that's the schemas we use in other sources so let's be consistent
<sil2100> didrocks: it only has deps on *mir*server things, no client deps - but I guess this means it's not really used right now
<didrocks> sil2100: that's my guess
<didrocks> sil2100: libqt5* is in?
<sil2100> didrocks: yep :)
<didrocks> ok, let's ack it then
<didrocks> sil2100: so, then, as per the MP comment I've made, ensure the unity8 stack deps on the mir one :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I didn't know what MP you had in mind, but I'll do that yes ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/cupstream2distro-config/unity-mir_daily/+merge/180594
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/unity8_preps/+merge/180803
<didrocks> sil2100: commented, need the Mir trick for the ABI unstability
<sil2100> didrocks: as for approving such things when no archive-admins are around - I guess that was some old mental habit of mine, thinking that weekends are not being built still ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry, just make a note this time ;)
<didrocks> but 4 on Friday… so everything but unity blocked :)
<didrocks> glad to see the unity stack passing tests btw
<Mirv> seb128: you're right, that was used elsewhere as well. pushed a fix.
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed
<didrocks> sil2100: approved
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: so, in addition to redeploy (for the force_rebuild part), unfortunately, adding a new stack/changing the deps between them, needs to have the config pulled on magners
<didrocks> sil2100: you will handle that once merged?
<sil2100> didrocks: I can try ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: are you busy with a lot of things once this run is handled or do you have spare time?
<sil2100> didrocks: I guess I'm not super busy - have a few packages to review and push to distro (or daily-land), wanted to work on the appmenu too - but nothing top-priority :)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's a background thing
<sil2100> What's up?
<didrocks> sil2100: so, once we are far away from a full rebuild and this run is cleaned
<didrocks> the mir team thinks that they maybe accidentally fixed the ATI issue
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> :D
<didrocks> so we need to run the Mir stack (but /!\ everything then will need this Mir version, like unity-mir, the platform-api, hence why we need to build this way before a run happens)
<didrocks> and then, trying to rebuild u-s-c once
<didrocks> if it passed, retry the tests
<didrocks> if it passed, retry the tests
<didrocks> if it passed, retry the tests
<didrocks> …
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> (maybe 5 runs will give enough confidence?
<didrocks> )
<didrocks> and be ready to restart electrically the ATI machine if stuck
<didrocks> (so monitoring)
<sil2100> hehe, right
<didrocks> sil2100: would be nice, not sure if you want to start now or have that run cleaned first
<didrocks> sil2100: if we are unsure and Mir is built before next tick, better to delete it from the ppa
<didrocks> having the run happens
<didrocks> and then, rebuild it
<didrocks> (and u-s-c as well)
<didrocks> making sense?
<sil2100> Ok, makes sense - I would prefer waiting for this run to be cleared though
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: some NEWing was very late FYI
<didrocks> like seconds before the next run
<didrocks> so I guess
<didrocks> - the branches weren't all merged back
<didrocks> - it tried to rebuild things that are now in distro
<didrocks> (like all the 3 new components that went in this morning)
<Mirv> didrocks: shall I ask Ken also for my qtlocation, qtconnectivity uploads?
<didrocks> Mirv: that would be nice, I'm trying to really focus on the system update that is due by EOW for me :)
<Mirv> ok, will do
<didrocks> seb128: we don't have any widget in the sdk right now which are retracted by default and show a list that you can't select if you expand it (like a treeview)?
 * sil2100 wonders when his mediascanner package will move out of the queue
<seb128> didrocks, I guess you can do that with a ListItem.ValueSelector
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I need to tweak so that no theme/impact is changed on hover though
<didrocks> sil2100: which queue?
<didrocks> ah, it's in NEW
<didrocks> sil2100: can you ask slangasek? he told he will help for NEWing things
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;) Thanks
<seb128> Mirv, set as approved, but I'm not part of the right team to change the mp status, so you need to do it
<seb128> or sil2100/didrocks
<didrocks> well, Mirv can do it if you commented I guess, no need for someone else ;)
<seb128> it's annoying, there is an increasing number of mr where I can't ack packaging changes myself
<didrocks> right, I agree, it is annoying…
 * sil2100 can't approve as well
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I don't remember exactly how to bootstrapp a system settings branch
<didrocks> I did qmake .
<didrocks> make
<didrocks> seb128: ah forget about it
<seb128> didrocks, "bootstrap"? qmake; make should work
<didrocks> libUbuntuUpdatePanel.so is what we need
<didrocks> the other lib is now removed
<seb128> k
<didrocks> I was expecting to see 2 of them
<didrocks> (the useless one and that one)
<seb128> right
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> I'm starting to wonder if the merger is working at all, or maybe so busy
<didrocks> sil2100: you are not the first one to ask, tvoss_ asked as well, apparently, there is a huge pile of backlog (what mzannetti told)
<didrocks> mzanetti*
<didrocks> they restarted it
<didrocks> and it seems now stuck
<sil2100> :o
<didrocks> sil2100: see #ubuntu-mir
<sil2100> OH NOES
<didrocks> sil2100: the good news is that now, once the current run is cleaned, we have all the time for testing the Mir build & merge :p
<sil2100> Then I go get something to drink quickly, time to prepare!
<Mirv> thanks seb128 for the approval, the project is under core apps team more so that's I guess the permission problems
<Mirv> I changed the driver from robru only to core apps team, though
<seb128> Mirv, ok
<Sweekshark> seb128: did you hear anything about the LO 4.0.4 SRU for raring or the LO 3.5.7 update SRU for precise that I put in the pipe two weeeks ago before my vacation?
<seb128> Sweekshark, no, sorry, I though bdrung would review them, and it's dropped for my list (I was on holidays some days as well last week)
<seb128> Sweekshark, hey btw, did you have good holidays?
<Sweekshark> seb128: holidays were enjoyable even though I stayed at home ;)
<Sweekshark> seb128: how was your week off?
<seb128> Sweekshark, good, it was a long W.E more than a week, visited dholbach in Berlin and spent some time hanging out with him and some of the other berliners
<didrocks> seb128: come on! you worked less than 12 hours a day, it was clearly a week off! :)
<Sweekshark> seb128: ahhh, right -- saw it on g+
<Sweekshark> seb128: Berlin is a cool place indeed. If you guys tell me next time I might drop by for an evening: UDS-replacement beer event ;)
<seb128> Sweekshark, sure ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, where is ${unity-default-masterscopes} coming from?
<didrocks> seb128: libunity
<didrocks> there is a json file per form factor
<didrocks> and we parse that json file to dep on what we ned
<didrocks> need*
<seb128> didrocks, k, I see it
<seb128> "
<seb128>   [ Pawel Stolowski ]
<seb128>   * Removed scopes that access purely remote content and are deployed on
<seb128>     the server from client-scopes.json and client-scopes-phone.json
<seb128>     files. ."
<seb128> didrocks, that means those scopes can be uninstalled right?
<didrocks> right
<seb128> doing autoremove wants to uninstall a bunch of scopes
<didrocks> (if unity was rebuilt)
<didrocks> yeah, sounds what I saw on Wednesday before going EOW
<didrocks> seb128: do you have the list?
<didrocks> so that I can quickly check they are the same?
<didrocks> (the local one I removed this morning were fine, just wanting to double check)
<didrocks> (sounds ok ;))
<seb128> didrocks, it's for Daniel, he said he's giving you the list
 * seb128 tries to upgrade as well
<didrocks> yeah, and it's the right list
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128>   libclucene-contribs1 unity-scope-deviantart unity-scope-gallica
<seb128>   unity-scope-github unity-scope-googlenews unity-scope-soundcloud
<seb128>   unity-scope-yahoostock
<seb128> didrocks, that's the list here
<seb128> seems fine
<didrocks> seb128: right, it's good, thanks for checking!
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't see anything like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone (Download future updates automatically)
<didrocks> most of the time the choice is repeated, even if the widget is expanded
<didrocks> (like in Cellular)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector ... you want that
<seb128> didrocks, that's coming soon
<didrocks> seb128: so, right now, I'll follow what you put in Cellular so that we are consisten :)
<seb128> didrocks, so far we abused ValueSelector, forcing the status and having no text
<seb128> e.g just the value
<didrocks> ok, will badly copy you then! Thanks :)
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-shape-option-selector/+merge/175242
<seb128> didrocks, in fact, Saviq approved it last week, it's just having CI issues to be merged it seems
<seb128> didrocks, so should be there soon
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, it's relatively ready - pending code re-review from SDK team
<seb128> didrocks, I guess you can rebuild the toolkit with that branch and base on that directly if you feel like being the first user
<seb128> Saviq, great, that means we should start playing with it more to see if it's really ready :-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, will just mockup the thing today and see when it's getting merged yeah. Thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I don't know what's your schedule for the week, it might make sense to not bother too much with the UI/waste too much time to try to build on the new widget
<seb128> didrocks, better to focus on the other part and come back to that later if you have spare cycles/the work get merged
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's what I'm thinking about, getting the backend right first
<darkxst> pitti, will crashes in the main dupe db match against our ppa packages if its the same crash?
<pitti> darkxst: in general yes, if you sync the dupe db regularly
<darkxst> pitti, I mean would http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/apport-duplicates match crashes in our ppa or should I just replace it with our dupe db
<pitti> darkxst: it would match a crash which also happens with the ubuntu packages
<pitti> darkxst: but of course we can't sync your's back to the main Launchpad retracer DB
<pitti> we need to teach dupdb-admin about merging for that
<darkxst> pitti, right
<darkxst> I guess its probably better to run with ours in the meantime then
<darkxst> pitti, which apport branch should I create a mp against to change that?
<darkxst> pitti, or maybe its easier for you too just change the url? http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/apport_duplicates
<attente> seb128, i'm not really sure what to do about the tests at this point
<attente> it's not really an issue with any one particular one, but it seems all are racy and i'm not sure why
<seb128> attente, hey, did you have good holidays?
<attente> seb128, i did, thanks
<seb128> attente, let's see with cyphermox when he gets online, I didn't have really track that last week, I had some days off
<seb128> attente, I'm going to leave for the airport soon (was in Berlin for a few days) so I'm probably not going to be around in the afternoon ... can you check with cyphermox what he thinks, and we can discuss what to do next tomorrow if that's still blockeed
<attente> seb128, sure
<seb128> ok, I'm going to work offline for the afternoon, travelling back
<seb128> see you later everyone
<pitti> darkxst: re (sorry, meeting)
<pitti> darkxst: to change what? I can't use the gnome PPA dupe db for the LP retracers
<darkxst> pitti, the ubuntu-gnome hook
<pitti> darkxst: aah
<pitti> darkxst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002379/ ?
<darkxst> pitti, looks fine
<pitti> darkxst: ack, committed
<darkxst> I suppose the trailing slash is harmless?
<darkxst> pitti, have to run in a minute, but any comments on that patch I linked earlier?
<darkxst> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6001950/
<pitti> darkxst: it needs some reorg, like the deb specific stuff going into backends/packaging-apt-dpkg.py; I haven't looked at it yet in detail
<pitti> darkxst: ah, is that not what's in your recent MP?
<pitti> lp:~darkxst/apport/per-ppa-config
<darkxst> pitti, no this is newer than that
<pitti> darkxst: is the MP obsoleted by that?
<darkxst> pitti, yes. but I don't know where I should put the search_ppa_from_origin code
<darkxst> seems like it perhaps could go in launchpadlib?
<pitti> darkxst: I think it fits better into packaging-apt-dpkg.py
<darkxst> pitti, ok will do
<sil2100> ls
<sil2100> Shit
<sil2100> didrocks: the pull-in on mangers, is it the branch in ~/cupstream2distro-config ?
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<sil2100> Goooooood
<sil2100> Mirv: maybe still around for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/indicators-client/fixes_for_the_masses/+merge/180842
<Mirv> sil2100: sure!
<sil2100> Mirv: thank you! It doesn't silence lintian completely, as this package was completely lintian-angry, but it's better at least!
<Mirv> sil2100: good fixes, those
<Mirv> mlankhorst: re: mesa pkg change, gallium vdpau support has been requested in both Debian and Ubuntu with even a backport to 9.1 offered as a patch. but if it's needed to be disabled for getting mesa 9.2 in earlier, fine, just FYI (yes, my wishlist as well as a radeon user :)
<Mirv> sil2100: publishing SDK as the only packaging change there was already approved by did_ier https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qtorganizer5-eds/packaging_tweaks/+merge/180774
<sil2100> OK
<Mirv> sil2100: correction, mixed my words, publishing misc because of that
<Mirv> sil2100: the SDK one was approved by seb_astien likewise https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/poppler-qml-plugin/rename_to_qtdeclarative5-poppler-1.0/+merge/180800
<Mirv> sil2100: it feels slightly "wrong" to be pressing the button, btw, but it also would feel stupid to ask second ack just after the merge completes..
<Mirv> sil2100: but I guess that feeling just means we're well taught :)
<sil2100> hehe, indeed!
<Mirv> rerunning apps since it's over an hour until the next cycle and apps hasn't released after last Wed's release
<Mirv> the latest ftbfs should be now fixed
<sil2100> Mirv: was it merged in?
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll be needing the AP machines in a  moment
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, amd64 succeeded now
<Mirv> sil2100: since the fix was in cmakelists I think an ack will be needed
<sil2100> hmmm
<cyphermox> attente: I don't know why the tests are racy either... is there a way to just introduce some delay in the right places to workaround?
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, when we're adding the PPA during otto setup, we're not adding the keys, right ;/ ?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, I think we do (via add-apt-repository)
<didrocks> why?
<sil2100> didrocks: strange thing, since http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1101/label=autopilot-ati/console
<sil2100> didrocks: and I couldn't find a call to add-apt-repository
<sil2100> Ah, sorry, see it
<sil2100> Then strrrange
<sil2100> (been grepping for apt-add-repository instead)
<didrocks> sil2100: what is strange?
<didrocks> ah the warning
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> sil2100: /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 803A8EB5078B4FF5
<sil2100> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! <- makes me wonder
<didrocks> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: Exception in thread Thread-1:
<didrocks> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: Traceback (most recent call last):
<didrocks> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc5 in position 89: ordinal not in range(128)
<didrocks> sil2100: the issue is the L I guess
<didrocks> add-apt-repository doesn't know how to deal with UTF8 char?
<sil2100> Fffff
<sil2100> Curse you polish name!
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> it never happened to you?
<didrocks> or you never noticed that add-apt-repository is failing?
<sil2100> It's working all the time here, maybe because of my locale
<didrocks> yeah, probably, we run under LANG=C IIRC
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have any solution?
<didrocks> you can copy to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation if needed
<didrocks> binary copy for both mir and u-s-c
<sil2100> Maybe I could do a binary copy somewhere?
<sil2100> Right
<didrocks> so that you don't have to rebuild
<attente> cyphermox_, there are already one-second delays in the tests
<cyphermox_> sure, but I mean, are those sufficient or does increasing these delays help?
<attente> you mean adding more delays throughout? or increasing the time for each to something like 2 seconds?
<cyphermox_> either way
<cyphermox_> I'm just wondering here if that's all it would take to make it less racy
<cyphermox_> once that, or the delay required is ascertained, then it becomes easier to figure out what's up
<attente> when you sbuild it, do you still get the /run/user/1000 warnings?
<cyphermox_> I don't know, let me check
<cyphermox_> locally, I would suspect not, as I'm user 1000
<attente> i get them when sbuilding, but they don't appear in the c-i output
<didrocks> robru: hey! Once you are around, I've set a new package to bootstrap (check maybe the packaging/config with Mirv as it's part of the sdk stack). See the spreadsheet :) thanks!
<didrocks> robru: hope you feel better this week btw :)
 * didrocks thinks about it… I didn't see unity-mir being preNEWed btw
<didrocks> sil2100: ? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: you had those packaging remarks, those got merged in finally around an hour ago
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so next tick unity8 publication?
<sil2100> didrocks: (it failed merging due to the merger problems)
<didrocks> as it started to build)
<cyphermox_> sil2100: didrocks: was there any reason why unity8 wasn't published earlier?
<cyphermox_> ie. the new package unity-mir?
<sil2100> cyphermox_: some packaging fixes were needed as pointed by didrocks, then those didn't get merged by some time due to merger problems (I didn't notice it didn't get in because of that)
<robru> didrocks, thanks, just woke up
<didrocks> robru: feeling better?
<didrocks> (still early, no?)
<robru> didrocks, yeah, quite a bit better. still not sure why I'm up so early though ;-)
<didrocks> robru: do you get to bed early?
<robru> didrocks, yeah, I guess I did
<didrocks> too early apparently :p
<cyphermox_> didrocks: if you don't mind I'd remove indicators-client from the ppa, there's some major fubar there with trying to upload a version older than what's available in the PPA?!
<didrocks> cyphermox_: interesting, sure :)
<cyphermox_> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-2.1build/378/console
<cyphermox_> ugh
<cyphermox_> for the record, I disagree with removing the -dbg package in unity-mir, it's useful...
<didrocks> cyphermox_: maybe some timing issue? like the version in distro was push just when the daily was building?
<cyphermox_> didrocks: perhaps?
<cyphermox_> I don't know
<cyphermox_> it shouldn't explain a .2, maybe a .1 ;D
<cyphermox_> unity-mir also fails to build on powerpc......
<didrocks> cyphermox_: I don't see a .2?
<didrocks> 0.31+13.10.20130819-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> -> no .1, nor .2?
<cyphermox_> didrocks: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147936024/upload_4889236_log.txt
<cyphermox_> ^^ beats me
<didrocks> urgh
<didrocks> interesting :)
<cyphermox_> indeed :)
<didrocks> distro has 0.31+13.10.20130703-0ubuntu1
<cyphermox_> tbh I don't care much about indicators-client anymore, but still, it should work
<cyphermox_> yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox_: seems to be a buildd issue?
<didrocks> 7.81.3…
<didrocks> instead of 0.31
<cyphermox_> probably, the PPA doesn't have a .2 according to LP, but I'll look at the files themselves
<didrocks> I think launchpad is mixing packages p:
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> cyphermox_: look, even the version is different
<didrocks> not only the .2
<cyphermox_> oh, right
<cyphermox_> why would that version have gone down?
<cyphermox_> there was never a 7.81 ;D
<cyphermox_> those are unity version numbers
<didrocks> cyphermox_: yeah, it seems like it took the unity8 version
<didrocks> for "some" reason :p
<didrocks> anyway, just remove it if needed
<didrocks> cyphermox_: you need to remove the jenkins job (for the esthetic/don't pollute color side) after deploying btw
<didrocks> the prepare-indica…
<cyphermox_> the what?
<cyphermox_> I don't know that removing anything is going to fix the problem here
<didrocks> cyphermox_: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-1.1prepare-indicators-client/
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> but yu want to remove indicators-client, right?
<didrocks> you*
<cyphermox_> no
<didrocks> ah, only from the ppa?
<cyphermox_> yeah
<cyphermox_> not going to fix the issue anyway
<didrocks> cyphermox_: maybe ask on #webops the launchpad guys?
<cyphermox_> indicators-client is going to disappear soon, once we can land every indicator
<cyphermox_> I have a meeting now
<didrocks> I'm in a meeting as well
<cyphermox_> attente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6003168/
<sil2100> didrocks: huh
<sil2100> didrocks, cyphermox_: do you guys know what's that 7.81.3+13.10.20130816.3-0ubuntu1 indicators-client in the archives right now?
<sil2100> Since apt-cache policy indicators-client gives me 7.81.3+13.10.20130816.3-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> While the lp:indicators-client has 0.31
<sil2100> Because of this, we can't even build the new lp:indicators-client in our daily-build PPA
<attente> cyphermox_, is there a way to get sbuild to cache the packages locally?
<cyphermox_> sil2100: I asked on #webops already
<attente> packages/build-deps
<cyphermox_> oh god
<cyphermox_> sil2100: Package: indicators-client
<cyphermox_> Priority: optional
<cyphermox_> Section: universe/x11
<cyphermox_> Installed-Size: 67
<cyphermox_> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<cyphermox_> Architecture: amd64
<cyphermox_> Source: unity8
<cyphermox_> oops :D
<cyphermox_> anyway, you get the point -- unity8 ships a indicators-client now? >.<
<robru> fginther, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/poppler-qml-plugin-saucy-amd64-ci/2/console weird failure with CI here, please take a look
<robru> I'm off for breakfast, back in ~30
<sil2100> Woooo
<fginther> robotfuel, looking
<fginther> robotfuel, oops, wrong id
<fginther> robru, jenkins.qa is down, will try again when it's back up
<didrocks> robru: I'm letting you setting up the branch with cyphermox_ (on the multiarch thing as well)
<didrocks> robru: https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch
<didrocks> robru: on Friday off: we discussed that during our weekly meeting ;)
<JackYu> morning, everyone. Is there any developers could help me review the packaging request at bug #1213998?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213998 in UbuntuKylin "[needs-packaging] youker-assistant" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213998
<robru> didrocks, ok, I forgot :-P
<speedwagon2> Hi! Is there a way to hide the top panel in unity? Maybe I am searching for the wrong expressions, I can't find too much.
<robru> didrocks, ok, multi-arch added and MP approved. should land shortly
<xnox> speedwagon2: not really, only when launching a full-screen app (e.g. pdfs, presentations, movies, etc.)
<speedwagon2> Too bad.
<speedwagon2> I really like the shortcuts in Unity, but might have to go back to XFCE.
<didrocks> robru: \o/
<speedwagon2> xnox: anyway thanks. I already spent an hour or so googling.
<robru> sil2100, didn't you want to talk to me about something today?
<sil2100> robru: indeed!
<robru> sil2100, I have a lunch meeting in about half an hour, but right now works well for me if you're free
<sil2100> robru: ah! I'm forgetting that you're not home yet, right? ;)
<robru> sil2100, yeah, it's been quite a journey ;-)
<sil2100> Ok, let's check the stacks then - first, lets open up the spreadsheet
<sil2100> The first tab usually has some pointers on what has been done and what is blocking
<sil2100> robru: let's take this to priv not to introduce noise into the channel
<didrocks> noisy people! :)
<sil2100> cyphermox_: said we're too noisy about daily-release here :<
 * ogra_ lifts his sleep mask by a millimeter 
<ogra_> whats that noise here ?
<didrocks> ogra_: it's you snoring! :)
<ogra_> didrocks, cant be i'm sleeping^Wworking hard here
<didrocks> haha :)
<didrocks> working hard with a sleep mask ;)
<didrocks> nice concept :p
<ogra_> testing the haptic concept of the UI
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> heh
<sil2100> kenvandine: can you ACK a packaging for me? ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.81.3+13.10.20130819.3-0ubuntu1.diff <- does this look sane?
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox_: could you guys publish the unity8 stack if it looks ok?
<sil2100> Since I need to run away for now
<cyphermox_> kenvandine: I'm takingcare of it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, fyi ... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/app-lifecycle/view/head:/FriendsTab.qml
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, cool!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, is there a way I can use something besides column_9 ?
<rickspencer3> that seems a bit, errr, non-descriptive ;)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, yes... with the next api bump
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, sweet!
<kenvandine> i have a roleNames branch that isn't merged yet
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, let me know when it lands and I'll update the app
<kenvandine> it's ready, i think :)
<kenvandine> just haven't had anytime to get it reviewed and merged
<kenvandine> it'll bump API version, etc
<tedg> fginther, Hey, when this lands can you deploy it please?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/cupstream2distro-config/indicators-client-is-dead/+merge/180936
<fginther> tedg, yes
<tedg> fginther, Great, thanks!
<cyphermox_> fginther: redeployed already? otherwise I can do it
<fginther> cyphermox_, are you referring to ted's changes?
<cyphermox_> yeah
<fginther> that's already done
<cyphermox_> ok, cu2d-update-stack?
<fginther> cyphermox_, no, just the upstream side
<cyphermox_> ok
<robru> fginther, can I get your input on this recent test failure? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6004365/ alex-abreu thinks it might be a jenkins/vm issue, I don't understand it myself
<alex-abreu> robru, might be me that misunderstood the status ...
<robru> oh?
<alex-abreu> I would have to check w/ Victor tomorrow
<alex-abreu> robru, btw I was thinking about you right before you pinged me :)
<alex-abreu> robru, something may have slipped while "splitting the webapps-applications package" was done, the default webapps are not installed anymore (the desktops & icons)
<robru> alex-abreu, oh, it's possible. I wasn't clear on how to handle some of those.
<robru> alex-abreu, which ones, amazon and u1?
<alex-abreu> yeah
<alex-abreu> robru, I'll MR a fix
<alex-abreu> nothing fancy
<robru> alex-abreu, anything that's missing should probably just be added back to webapps-applications... I think u1 was a special case since it didn't have any userscripts or tests, it was literally just a .desktop file. but it was never clear to me where that should live because it seemed silly to register a whole lp project just for one file.
<robru> alex-abreu, oh, great, thanks.
<doomlord> heh. there was me trying to compile compiz after downloading from launchpad.. gave up. now i've just tried 'apt-get source .. ' and is fine
<mfisch> robert_ancell: is there someone who usually works on glib bugs for desktop?
<robert_ancell> mfisch, desrt
<mfisch> #obvious,  thanks ;)
<mfisch> desrt: I found a bug in glib-compile-schemas that I'm working on fixing, it won't run on a directory that only contains .overrides
<doomlord> is compiz on the way out with 'mir' or something
<robru> doomlord, yes, mir+unity8 are going to do away with compiz.
<doomlord> any material on "unity8" , whats it going to be like
<doomlord> oh its phone tablet desktop unification stuff
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-20
<beyondsociety> disconnect
<dotyet1> hello there
<dotyet1> I am looking for some hardware advice for ubuntu laptop
<dotyet1> am I in the right place?
<Mirv> alex-abreu: hello, regarding the problem robert already pinged you about, I filed a bug #1214232 with autopilot log attached. there has been successful runs before, on Friday, so something has changed somewhere definitely
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214232 in unity-webapps-qml "unity-webapps-qml autopilot tests started failing on nvidia machine" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214232
<pitti> Bonjour tous le monde !
<Tm_T> moin
<Mirv> moin Tm_T
<didrocks> hey Mirv! looking at the time, was wondering if you were blocked by manual publishing or everything's fine this morning?
<didrocks> (apart from webapps as you sent the email, which is blocking apps I guess)
<Mirv> didrocks: I just noticed you had joined at some point, was going to point you out to http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-messages_13.10.1+13.10.20130820-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> there's the unity-mir preNEW, otherwise ok (looking at unity7, let's see next run)
<didrocks> Mirv: +1 on indicators
<didrocks> Mirv: there is unity-mir and unity8 in fact
<didrocks> unity-mir, +1, I've already reviewed it yesterday
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> (I'll then NEW it)
<didrocks> unity8 is ok for you?
<Mirv> yes, unity8 itself as well
<Mirv> it's ok for me
<didrocks> seems legit to me, +1
<didrocks> Mirv: if you want for me in the morning, should I say I when I join? :)
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> Mirv: FYI, I deprovisionned the ati machine for the Mir team to be able to test and debug
<didrocks> (so tests are running on both intel and nvidia only)
<Mirv> didrocks: hehe, I'll poll you, I was just focused on qtconnectivity copyright issues for a while so I then suddenly noticed it was already almost 6am cycle time
<Mirv> yeah, I read about it
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> ok, let's see next run now!
<didrocks> (magners' machine is slightly late it seems for the clock)
<didrocks> hum, it's not, maybe it's just jenkins then
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> good morning pitti
<pitti> didrocks: FYI, mangners jenkins is behind, it got stuck on trying to publish a deleted job
<pitti> didrocks: plars worked around it by creating a dummy job, it's catching up
<didrocks> pitti: ah, was it an indicators-client one?
<pitti> cu2d-indicators-head-1.1prepare-indicators-client
<didrocks> (I saw one empty job with that name)
<didrocks> interesting, I wonder if the stack was deployed before the job was removed
<didrocks> (to get *indicators-client job outside the loop)
<didrocks> thanks for the info!
<mlankhorst> mmmmmmmorning
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst, how are you?
<didrocks> Mirv: you're deploying this new service stack? (next run will pick it as soon as you pull the config on magners, but only do that after deploying please)
<didrocks> Mirv: interesting that ubuntu-fi defaulted to 64 bits, we had the same discussion at ubuntu-fr and kept the 32 bits
<didrocks> at the time of the LTS, one of the discussion was in particular the netbook, where 32 bits was the vast majority
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I can deploy it before the next run
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent! Nice to have that stack :)
<Mirv> didrocks: the netbooks were the sore point, true, although some mistakenly thought Atom N4* series were also 32-bit only
<didrocks> ah, indeed
<didrocks> I guess for us, next LTS is the right turning point for 32 -> 62
<didrocks> (and screw the minority like seb128 :p)
<sil2100> Morning!
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you today?
<sil2100> didrocks: fresh! How about you? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm good thanks ;)
<didrocks> everything went fine yesterday evening with robru? didn't get any blocker?
<sil2100> didrocks: there was that indicators issue that I filled a bug about, but besides that it went rather fine - I wonder if he pushed it further when he got back from lunch ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure, nice work ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: at least now all the ??? he had are cleared up
<didrocks> you will continue on the following days? I think he need to see more "special cases"
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> Mirv: did you get news from robru on the ubuntu-ui-extras?
<sil2100> didrocks: will do - although today he's in travel, so next tutorial will be tomorrow
<didrocks> sil2100: right ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: not really, I only read the passing lines in backlog
<Mirv> but he did a lot of other daily release stuff so maybe later
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> (just NEWed unity-mir btw)
<didrocks> so probably a useless rebuild has been done
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Sweekshark> seb128: Good morning, seb, Good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<didrocks> hey Sweekshark
<seb128> hey didrocks Sweekshark
<Sweekshark> xnox: libreoffice autoconf doesnt seem to find boost date time anymore, if you have a hint why, Im all ears for it ...
 * Sweekshark diggs into the pbuilder ..
<Laney> O HAI!
<seb128> oh, a Laney!
<seb128> Laney, welcome back, how were holidays and debconf?
 * Laney looks around for one of those
<Laney> holidays very relaxing and enjoyable
<Laney> debconf informative interesting and also enjoyable
<seb128> great
<Laney> good to put names to faces (was my first one)
<seb128> do you plan to write a conf report about debconf? was there anything there specially interesting for us?
<pitti> hey Laney, welcome back!
<Laney> yeah we're writing one
<seb128> excellent
<pitti> enjoyed the Swiss mountain air? :-)
<Laney> some converstaions about mir and stuff but I don't think there will be anything ground breaking
<seb128> what about upstart?
<Laney> pitti: yes! And the Swiss lake swimming ;-)
<Laney> ah, yeah jodh gave a presentation that was quite well received it seems
<Laney> lennart and kay also came and gave one too
<pitti> ah, the eternal battle
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> well, battle is over for us I guess
<Laney> but some people said they misjudged the debian audience
<seb128> with the number of things that are being built around upstart for touch
<Laney> we'll see, it'll go to the TC sooner or later for a decision
<seb128> right
<seb128> good that we stopped fighting over that at least
<pitti> Laney: like "do we want to keep non-linux arches"?
<darkxst> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey darkxst
<Laney> pitti: I suppose if someone can come up with a port for upstart that'll be a vote in its favour
<Laney> also the CLA was a bit of an issue
<Laney> (obviously)
<darkxst> hey seb128, any progress on the indicator-keyboard stuff?
<pitti> Laney: I don't see that being a realistic option, TBH
<pitti> and for sure we wouldn't take it
<seb128> darkxst, hey, not sure, I was not really online in the last days, better to check with cyphermox and jbicha about it
<Laney> right
<Laney> there will be some kind of debian branch or so
<seb128> Laney, how is your backlog? did you manage to read emails and stuff during debconf?
<Laney> emails are ok
<pitti> it's "always support sysvinit" or "drop non-linux" in the end, everything else is just a giant non-sustainable maintenance mess
<Laney> I don't know what the status of s-s is though, maybe you can tell me what's up there
<darkxst> seb128, ok will do
<seb128> Laney, so, let me think, we didn't have that many changes while you were not here
<seb128> Laney, I added the battery panel, which is 75% done now, including charge graph
<Laney> did we get any of the widgets / APIs we were waiting for
<Laney> oh wow, that looked hard
<seb128> Laney, Ken did most of cellular, you can pick a carrier now
<seb128> but he got pulled away from system settings for the end of the month
<seb128> he's helping with the content picker/content hub
<seb128> which we need for background...
<seb128> Laney, yeah, battery was "fun" :p I spent most of a week on it ... I still have a mp waiting if you feel like reviewing today, Ken is too busy
<desrt> mfisch: it doesn't make sense to run glib-compile-schemas in a directory that only contains overrides because overrides can only affect schemas within the same directory.
<Laney> ok
<seb128> Laney, on toolkit front, the OptionSelector has been approved by Saviq, it just needs another look by the sdk team to stamp it as fine and it can land
<Laney> seb128: anything in particular to work on there?
<seb128> Laney, unitymenumodel is working in unity8 now, we have the new indicators...hopefully we should be able to use it in system settings soon
<Laney> nice
<seb128> that's about it I think
<seb128> desrt, hey, how are you?
<Laney> how was berlin btw? get much done? :P
<seb128> Laney, lol, get nothing done you mean :p
<Laney> ;-)
<Laney> I'm sure you at least had some tasty ice cream
<seb128> Laney, thursday was a national holiday, and desrt and larsu were around, so I ended up taking friday as a vac as well
<Laney> ah ok
<Laney> didn't know if it was an unofficial sprint or not
<seb128> we had fun, and ice cream yes ;-)
<seb128> no, I just decided to visit dholbach, I told him I would come to Berlin for years, and that seemed a good time
<seb128> and larsu lives there now
<seb128> and desrt was around for holidays
<Laney> neat
<seb128> so good timing to see people and enjoy a bit the city ;-)
<seb128> Laney, when you asked "anything particular to work on there", that was system settings?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> let me think
<seb128> didrocks is doing system updates, but he's on holidays starting end of week, so security&privacy is something that needs work
<seb128> I've done the "location" subpanel in the plane yesterday
<seb128> but if you want to do the other UI bits, please take that
<seb128> date&time didn't move while you were not around, but mpt/tony have been discussing on the phone list some of the specific
<seb128> the wiki changed a bit due to that
<seb128> Laney, otherwise, a new glib is out since today
<Laney> yeah, saw that
<seb128> Laney, and https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-full-charge-info/+merge/180146
<Laney> and queued that already
<Laney> just replying to some emails
<seb128> Laney, that's all I've on my list I think
<seb128> great
<xnox> Sweekshark: multiarch.
<sil2100> Mirv: do you have a moment to cross-check packaging?
<sil2100> For daily-release
<Sweekshark> xnox: urgh. alright.
<darkxst> pitti, made a new MP for the ppa retracing patch
<pitti> darkxst: I saw, thanks
<pitti> darkxst: what is "external_only = 'ProcMaps' in report" supposed to mean/do?
<pitti> darkxst: ProcMaps will always be in the report
<xnox> Sweekshark: all libs/headers got moved into "/usr/[include|lib]/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)/" not sure what configury libreoffice uses.
<attente> Laney, desrt mentioned you've seen this problem before? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952631/ with the dconf-criticals?
<pitti> darkxst: also, why does this need all the dynamic PPA stuff? wouldn't you just add the PPA as an apt source in your sandbox configuration?
<Laney> attente: don't remember seeing that exact thing but I did override XDG_RUNTIME_DIR in some package build(s) because it wasn't created in a buildd environment
<Laney> I tried at the time to ask if /that/ was a bug but nobody told me :P
<Laney> also, why is everyone in Canada already up?
<xnox> s/already/still/
<Laney> aaaaa
<Laney> why is my application lens returning 0 results, and why does Firefox (when launched manually due to this - from the /terminal/; alt-f2 refuses to run it too) tell me that "The bookmarks and history system will not be functional because one of Firefox's files is in use by another application. Some security software can cause this problem."
 * Laney cries
<seb128> do you have a running firefox process blocked?
<seb128> that happened to me in the past
<Laney> just booted, so that would be weird
<Laney> it usually gives a different message in that case
<seb128> no chrisccoulson there :/
 * Laney tries safe mode
<Laney> same
<Laney> it goes unresponsive after a few seconds too
<Laney> hahaha
 * Laney looks for a brown paper bag
<Laney> enospc
<seb128> lol
<Mirv> sil2100: I think yes
<Sweekshark> xnox: k, digging into the joys of debugging AX_BOOST_DATE_TIME in aclocal ...
<xnox> Sweekshark: yeah I hate A*_BOOST_* they are horrible. But i think it should be able to take a --boost-date-time or BOOST_DATETIME with update locations passed to the configure script.
<xnox> or some such.
<stgraber> Laney: haha, was just about to suggest that this sounded like ENOSPC (disk space or inode)
<Laney> the brave new world of SSDs
<davidcalle> Laney, wild guess : the firefox bookmarks scope could be misbehaving and the bookmarks db is locked (look for a firefoxbookmarks process to kill)
<Sweekshark> xnox: https://twitter.com/autotools_/status/352130180392828928
<xnox> Sweekshark: =)))))) LOL
<davidcalle> Laney, that's unlikely, since you have to invoke it from the Dash with "web:", then it dies when you are done using it, but it could explain the error message
<Laney> davidcalle: it was ENOSPC
<Laney> I was getting local files returned but not applications
<mlankhorst> :P
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm, so I deployed misc + platform + services without errors, and run bzr pull at magners. is that all of it, or should something else be done so that the new stack would show at http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/ ?
<didrocks> Mirv: ah right, asking to create the view (as per FAQ IIRC), but that's only something jibel does
<didrocks> Mirv: but if we click on "all", we should see the head job for services
<Laney> sil2100: did you see that libmediainfo got fixed?
<didrocks> right?
<sil2100> Laney: yay! Awesome, missed that, but still happy ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: oh, so it is. interesting, good. I didn't find in FAQ, but maybe it's there still.
<Laney> sil2100: so whatever project it was (can't remember) needs to back out that workaround now
<Laney> also if they worked around the .pc file being borked they can stop doing that too
<Mirv> I'll ask jibel when he's around
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm re-running indicators
<didrocks> Mirv: mind as well updating the FAQ if you have time? :)
<didrocks> Mirv: sometimes having an external view is good :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, will update as well, later
<sil2100> Mirv: in the meantime, could you take a look at:
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~hollywood-team/mediascanner/trunk <- for the cross-check
<Mirv> so, I guess I can now remove the jobs that were moved (ubuntu-keyboard, location-service)
<sil2100> And:
<Mirv> sil2100: will do, later :)
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-mediascanner/trunk
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: if you get that in the next run (location-service), FYI, I approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/gcc-4.7-by-default/+merge/180953
<darkxst> pitti, the procmaps was supposed to replace this line -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apport-hackers/apport/trunk/view/head:/apport/sandboxutils.py#L155
<darkxst> i forgot to remove that though
<darkxst> the dynamic stuff is helpful, since we end up with lots a traces with for example xorg-edgers or ricotz packages in the dependencies
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<darkxst> pitti, once you hit a missing package in the trace, it generally seems to break the rest of the backtrace, although that might be a bug I guess
<darkxst> since I don't ever recall seing that behaviour when using gdb directly
<pitti> darkxst: ah right, ProcMaps won't be in reports for apport-valgrind; it was for that
<sil2100> didrocks: would you mind if I enable mediascanner for daily-release? It will be integration-tested in the unity-scope-mediascanner package that we will enable soon
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, if the FTBFS is fixed
<sil2100> didrocks: the fix is just landing
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> sil2100: all good on indicators-messages?
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-messages_13.10.1+13.10.20130820.2-0ubuntu1.diff <- I guess so, although my revert also reverts some added changelog entries ;) Is that ok?
<sil2100> (some that were added in the changelog history)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, that's fine, not history that was in Ubuntu
<didrocks> so +1
<sil2100> Mirv: publishing indicators
<didrocks> sil2100: as the revert was impacting though the changelog
<didrocks> sil2100: you should have set the content manually
<didrocks> (right now, it's quite sparse)
<Sweeksha1k> xnox: yep, seems to be solved easily. Now I run into an issue with lpsolve ... which shouldnt happen of course as nothing changed there really. oh fun.
<xnox> Sweeksha1k: point me to your patch / forward to debian. Boost is multiarched in experimental.
<Sweetshark> xnox: will do -- _rene_ will pick it up anyway when pushed, I guess.
<Sweetshark> xnox: the current patch is http://pastebin.com/UfnDCmSw -- lets see if that is all that is needed.
<sil2100> didrocks: I've been wondering about where the mediascanner project should go - originally Francis put it to media, and it fits more or less, but mediascanner is more like in the 'unity' upstream than media one, and we'll have to add a stack dependency of unity -> media then
<sil2100> didrocks: on the other hand, media seems like the right place, as not only unity scopes will use it, but also media apps
<sil2100> I guess I'll leave it there
<didrocks> sil2100: I think unity is fine then
<didrocks> sil2100: I would avoid having unity being a dep of anything
<didrocks> ah, or you mean the other way around
<didrocks> media depends on unity
<didrocks> let's look at the stack ordering
<sil2100> No, I mean unity deps on media
<sil2100> In case if mediascanner would stay in media
<sil2100> The thing is, unity stack is a nice place for mediascanner too, but what if other media apps will start using it?
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/job/cu2d-build_all-head/lastSuccessfulBuild/console
<sil2100> Then media would have to dep on unity (other way around)
<didrocks> it means that you will push unity to the end
<didrocks> next to apps
<sil2100> True, while the other way around still makes sense
<didrocks> this can be fine anyway
<didrocks> so let's add the dep as you say
<didrocks> unity dep on media
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> It's always such a big thing when trying to fit a project into a stack...
<didrocks> yeah, not easy :)
<Sweetshark> oh, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67527 is a nice one. It seems gcc produces faulty code from a glib header on 12.04 and thus causes errors in LO. Solution would be to patch the header and recompile everything against glib. Any volunteers?
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 67527 in Libreoffice "FILEOPEN: LO can't open files over SMB - wants to repair!" [Critical,New]
<Sweetshark> for added pleasure, of course this might be the root cause of variuous seemingly unrelated issues on 12.04 too ...
<darkxst> pitti, sorry been runnning between computer and fixing bike
<Mirv> didrocks: is the lack of a view actually preventing the services stack from running, or is something else needed to avoid "/tmp/hudson8406214369631804361.sh: line 5: cd: /var/lib/jenkins/cu2d/work/head/services: No such file or directory" (http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/job/cu2d-services-head/1/console)
<Mirv> meanwhile I'm asking on #qa whether someone else could add the view, as jibel is apparently on holiday
<didrocks> Mirv: the lack of view shouldn't prevent anything
<didrocks> let me have a look
<sil2100> Mirv: could you approve this bootstrap? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/mediascanner/bootstrap/+merge/181019
<didrocks> Mirv: so I guess "my fault"
<didrocks> Mirv: since I reworked the locking system
<didrocks> we hadn't the case of a new stack I guess
<Mirv> sil2100: soon, before the other ones that are later :) telco.
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, good to find out
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: can you just give a quick +1 on that bootstrap then? ^
<Sweetshark> ricotz: I kinda doubt bug 1214352 will be SRUed to 12.04 -- maybe consider fixing it in the ppa?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214352 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "GUINT32/64_SWAP_LE_BE macros do not enclose val argument in parentheses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214352
<didrocks> sil2100: done
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, rev 667 of cupstream2distro-config FYI. I've deployed that on the services stack and rerun it (and it works now)
<Mirv> it's green! great.
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> let's hope the rest become green as well :)
<Mirv> didrocks: unity-mir removal of private headers dependency http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-mir_0.1+13.10.20130820.3-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: well, it built, so obviously +1 :p
<didrocks> Mirv: I saw your email this morning about webapps, but you didn't mention that apps will be blocked because of it as well, right?
<Mirv> didrocks: right, I didn't in the e-mail, only on the status page
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe just remember him about it, to avoid the complain "the apps stack didn't run" :p
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> thx!
<Mirv> sil2100: I was just going to write the mediascanner is lacking bootstrap commit, but it seems you've committed that to lp:mediascanner
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: copyright has wrong URL, hollywood, should be https://launchpad.net/mediascanner
<sil2100> Mirv: good catch! Let me fix that up then
<Mirv> sil2100: source/format should be removed according to daily release page
<sil2100> Mirv: heh, yes, while cyphermox_ asked me to add it!
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: heh, yes I don't think it practically matters, the inlinepackaging page just does that as part of removing all patches
<sil2100> Righto
<sil2100> Ah, I'll have to change the Vcs'es too
<sil2100> Since I changed the owning team
<Mirv> sil2100: there's one lintian error (not warning) in unity-scope-mediascanner, otherwise looks good
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: in fact, as long as it's set to 1.0, not really needed to remove it
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: more a personal preference choice TBH, just adding consistency :)
<didrocks> but 3.0 is wrong as it's creating diffs
<didrocks> and not help upstream to just "bzr bd"
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/mediascanner/final_packaging_fixes/+merge/181028 <- after this is ACKed, we can enable daily-release for mediascanner
<sil2100> Which is here:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/enable_mediascanner/+merge/181027
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<seb128> Laney, hum, why do you add another plugin for battery?
<seb128> Laney, can't we just reuse the current one?
<Laney> it's a loader plugin
<didrocks> 2 batteries? :p
<Laney> I don't think so
<Laney> do you see how?
<seb128> Laney, what is a "loader plugin"? ;-)
<Laney> plugin: foo in the .settings file
<seb128> oh
<seb128> can't we just get the number of battery in pure qml with qtsystems?
<Laney> you have to have cpp for dynamic visibility
<seb128> k, that's suboptimal, but if that's the way it is...
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<Laney> it's not as easy as it could be
<Laney> but the example plugin was quite helpful
<seb128> k
<sil2100> didrocks: when adding new projects to a stack, do I need to bzr pull on mangers?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, magners is only used when touching the stack itself (new stack, new deps)
<sil2100> Awesome, ok, thanks!
<sil2100> hm, webapps is failing to publish, but it looks fine to publish unity anywa
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. packaging change in indicators - I see a switch to cmake, so if it build, I guess it's all fine: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-sound_12.10.2+13.10.20130820-0ubuntu1.diff
 * sil2100 has a bad day and eats the trailing 's' out of words today
<didrocks> sil2100: can you check on the binaries that no .a or .la are shipped?
<didrocks> sil2100: if so, +1
<sil2100> didrocks: no .la and .a files, publishing
<didrocks> thx
<sil2100> didrocks: dep-added http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_gallery-app_0.0.67+13.10.20130820.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> didrocks: ok? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. for re-enabling compiz for daily release, should we do some new bootstrapping commit, or will it pick up the old ones?
<didrocks> sil2100: I think you need to shelve the changelog and packaging changes to that branch
<didrocks> and readjust the commit id to have stuff we want to list
<didrocks> (or none if we don't want to list the diff)
<kenvandine> Mirv, hey, looking at qtconnectivity
<kenvandine> it would be nice if the qml plugins where versioned, which would require a patch to install them in versioned directories
<tedg> seb128, So I'm just catching up via merges... we reverted a 9000 line commit over a few _()'s ?
<seb128> tedg, no, we reverted on the thing sigtraping on start for anyone having tb email accounts because of the "imap:" action name
<seb128> tedg, e.g ":" in the action name being invalid
<tedg> seb128, Ah, okay.
<seb128> tedg, that was handled via IRC though that's why it's not showing up into the merge comments
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I'll check the packaging changes - I also added the changelog entries
<seb128> tedg, basically http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-messages/consolidate/revision/411
<tedg> Yeah, I see.  I'm going revision by revision now.
<seb128> tedg, basically same issue than http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-messages/trunk.13.10/revision/344
<sil2100> didrocks: but I guess I'll also have to merge it in manually, since it will take too long for the merge to get in normally...
<sil2100> didrocks: there are no packaging changes that need to be pushed besides the changelog
<didrocks> sil2100: sure
<cyphermox_> sil2100: I think it's better to be explicitly in saying that the package is in format 1.0, rather than expecting people to understand that it's left so on purpose
<sil2100> cyphermox_: makes sense
<sil2100> didrocks: what would happen if this would get picked up by daily-release? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/merge_in_changelog
<sil2100> didrocks: since the last daily-release commit is long long ago, so hm, should I put some explicit (like the bootstrap) changelog entry with a rev id?
<sil2100> didrocks: in the last changelog entry?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, maybe put an explicit one
<didrocks> with a revision
<didrocks> in a new changelog entry
<didrocks> where you bump the version
<sil2100> didrocks: we have one unreleased version with the upstream bump to 0.9.10 - I'll put it there then
<didrocks> sounds good
<sil2100> I'm still wondering about the rev-id, since I would normally put the rev-id of the last version that has been released to ubuntu in lp:compiz/0.9.10
<sil2100> But that's a really old entry it seems
<attente> cyphermox_, https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/xdg-runtime-dir/+merge/181042
<cyphermox_> attente: nice, I'll re-test now
<attente> Laney, i owe you beer
<attente> thanks
<seb128> attente, so the xdg runtime dir was the issue?
<attente> seb128, think so, at least it fixes the problem under sbuild
<seb128> great!
<cyphermox_> attente: let's fix some small little details with the package too, I'll get you a merge request
<Laney> attente: :-)
<cyphermox_> seb128: Laney: could one of you please reject indicator-keyboard 0.0.0-0ubuntu19 from the saucy queue? I suspect it should never have ended up there
<Laney> not me
<seb128> cyphermox_, jbicha uploaded manually, which is why it's there
<seb128> cyphermox_, rejected
<cyphermox_> seb128: thanks
<cyphermox_> I think jbicha wanted to land that in a ppa anyway, from the look of things
<seb128> cyphermox_, no, he wanted to land it in the archive, I NEW review it and I would have accepted it if I didn't have comments
<cyphermox_> oh, ok
<attente> ok, i guess i spoke too soon...
<cyphermox_> the package as it is doesn't follow the daily release standards
<seb128> cyphermox_, I guess jbicha wanted to get it in not blocking on daily standards
<cyphermox_> attente: pass for me...
<cyphermox_> did jenkins barf on it?
<attente> apparently, armhf c-i
<seb128> Laney, do you fell strongly about the refactoring part? I'm not sure how much the code is "duplicated" there...
<Laney> the second point?
<seb128> "can the repeated copies of this code be factored out?
<seb128> "
<seb128> Laney, what copies exactly?
<Laney> 158 and 176
<Laney> one of them has a return though
<Laney> so no, I don't care incredibly much but it looks a little bit fiddly
<Laney> up to you if you don't want to do it
<Laney> you could have a two-line function updateLastFullCharge probably
<seb128> right, I'm not sure 2 lines are worth a function
<seb128> but I've no strong opinion, I'm happy to do it if you think it's better
<Laney> otherwise you have to fix it in two places to change it
<Laney> seems nicer to me
<seb128> ok
<Laney> seb128: should you free item and/or values there too?
<Laney> in getLastFullCharge
<seb128> Laney, ok, pushed an update, let me know what you think
<Laney> ok, shortly
<Laney> glibbing now
<seb128> sure, no hurry
<sil2100> Wow
<sil2100> I just branched a LP branch, and in the bzr log I have revisions with 0 < values, like rev -4, rev -12 o_O
<seb128> weird
<sil2100> seb128: you have a moment? Could you bzr branch lp:ubuntu-ui-extras ? ;) Since on LP it looks ok
 * sil2100 wants to know if it's only a problem on his PC
<qengho> sil2100: wow.  "bzr revno" says negative?
<seb128> sil2100, confirmed here
<sil2100> Funny
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for confirming
<seb128> yw!
<qengho> I thought the revno was *calculated*, not stored.  That's weird to see in only one branch.
<sil2100> qengho, seb128: not sure what was wrong, but I guess it's stored somewhere - got it fixed by bzr check && bzr reconcile
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> I see what could have caused it
<sil2100> This branch was previously ubuntu-ui-extras-initial, and on rev 44 it was renamed to ubuntu-ui-extras, which became the rev 1 for this branch - strange
<sil2100> kenvandine, didrocks, cyphermox_: can anyone of you take a look at this packaging review? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-ui-extras/packaging_review/+merge/181075
<cyphermox_> ack
<sil2100> Thanks! I'll prepare the cu2d-config bits too
<seb128> hey
<seb128> it's meeting time
<mlankhorst> hah
<mlankhorst> and hopefully I just finished my mesa 9.2 packaging for debian
<seb128> qengho, mlankhorst, Sweetshark, Laney, tkamppeter, attente: hey, it's meeting time
<mlankhorst> ;P
<qengho> Hi all!
<qengho> * Updated packaging for chromium-browser 28.0.1500.95. In distro today.
<qengho> * Mostly finished process for translations to/from Launchpad for Cr source and desktop file.
<qengho> * Working on plugins to make chromium-browser behave identically to GOOG Chrome.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, hey, did you notice that the new version failed to build on all archs?
<qengho> Er, no.  "new version?"  -2?
<seb128> yes
<qengho> I did not notice that.  Where?
<seb128> qengho, => Found differences, please investigate. /tmp/built-1118 /tmp/packaged-1118
<seb128> qengho, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147942239/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.chromium-browser_28.0.1500.95-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/28.0.1500.95-0ubuntu2
<seb128> qengho, well, anyway, please have a look
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<ritz_> hi, is the irclog bot dead, wrt - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/10/%23ubuntu-desktop.txt ?
<ritz_> and http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/17/%23ubuntu-desktop.txt
<seb128> ritz_, hey, we are in a meeting, and I don't know we don't maintain the bot ... ask on #ubuntu-devel maybe?
<Laney> those are weekends
<mlankhorst> I've been working on mesa 9.2 all day, fixed llvm 3.3 issues. Proposed some kernel patches upstream. Tested mesa 9.1.4 for raring last week, uploaded mesa 9.1.6 to saucy.
<seb128> ritz_, but the days you showed are saturdays
<Laney> seems likely it is correct
<mlankhorst> erm pretty much it for me
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, welcome back
<Sweetshark> - waded through backlog http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/57051683487/dealing-with-your-6-months-old-backlog
<Sweetshark> - uploaded 4.0.5~rc2 for PPA, currently building https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-staging/+builds?build_state=building , upstream releases ~this week https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/4.0#4.0.5_release
<Sweetshark> - saucy/LibreOffice 4.1 - synced from debian - unfuzzed patches - massaged LibreOffice for boost multiarch (which I assume made LO ftbfs just 3 days after package was uploaded for the poppler-transition, which would have made it ftbfs too, so just the usual lifetime ;) ) - preparing tarballs for 4.1.1~rc1 right now
<Sweetshark> EOF
<mlankhorst> oh we missed all the libreoffice talk
<ritz_> seb128, thanks. I am an idiot. I was looking at sept cal
<Sweetshark> we should measure the mean-time-between-someone-break-LO ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, you still have SRUs waiting for sponsoring right?
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, a 4.0.4 SRU for raring and a 3.5.7 SRU for precise
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, I'm going to try to review those this week
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey, welcome back!
<Laney> bonjour mes amis
<Laney> • Very short week due to holidays & debconf (back to work from today)
<Laney> • Before this I was working on updating GStreamer to 1.1 in a PPA for some touch work https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gstreamer-1.1
<Laney> • Segfaults in gst-codec-info-1.0; back with (our) upstream now
<Laney> • Today I proposed a patch to make the battery panel in system-settings have dynamic visibility - the first example of such in s-s
<Laney> • Working on updating glib to 2.37.6; test failure on kbsd from .5 to look into a bit
<Laney> END
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter>  - cups-filters upstream work
<tkamppeter>  - Tested MIR on the Lenovo Thinkpad Twist and reported bugs
<tkamppeter>  - Bugs
<tkamppeter>  - GSoC
<tkamppeter>  - Linked Touchscreen- and convertible-relevant bugs to Blueprint about convertible support.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey, welcome back as well
<seb128> not around? I guess it's late for him since he's still in China
<attente> seb128, hi
<seb128> cyphermox_, do you know if the fixes for keyboard worked?
<seb128> attente, hey!
<attente> seb128, c-i still failed
<attente> i wasn't able to see the output since jenkins is down though
<seb128> right...
<seb128> attente, do you have the merge request/CI url?
<attente> i'm really not sure what options we'll have given that FF is soon
<attente> https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/xdg-runtime-dir/+merge/181042
<attente> i guess it was manually approved?
<seb128> attente, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/indicator-keyboard-saucy-armhf-ci/15/console if you have access to the qa vpn
<seb128> attente, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006869/
<seb128> attente, seems like a new issue/different from what we had before?
<attente> seb128, yep, that's new
<seb128> good, maybe a real bug this time :p
<attente> ha, i hope so
<seb128> attente, you can use porter-armhf.c.c if you need debugging on arm
<seb128> attente, still some time before ff but it would be nice to get that landing tomorrow
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> thanks seb128
<seb128> attente, you should call it a day, but let's talk about that tomorrow european morning
<attente> ok
<seb128> did I forget anyone? (trying to skip those on holidays)
<kgunn> mlankhorst: just curious...do you know of any ati related changes (of significance) that might have come on with the 3.11 kernel ?
<seb128> other my week was short, one national holiday and one day off in Berlin to hang around ... I working on the system settings battery panel mostly otherwise
<seb128> started on the location one as well
<seb128>  
<mlankhorst> mir fixes, ww_mutex changes, dpm support
<seb128> that's it I think
<mlankhorst> maybe uvd fixes
<seb128> does anyone has other topic/questions?
<seb128> or I forgot ... if anyone has topics they would like registered at vUDS, please register blueprints and ping me with the link
<kgunn> tvoss: interesting....from mlankhorst : kernel changes include ww_mutex changes
<Sweetshark> seb128: I got suggested to write a blueprint "make LibreOffice releases more rolling" ;)
 * Sweetshark graps popcorn.
<seb128> haha
<didrocks> cyphermox_: sil2100: Mirv: Hey guys, how are you?
<didrocks> meeting time!
<Mirv> o/
<didrocks> (short meeting as kenvandine is busy in another meeting and robru is travelling)
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Busy!
<Mirv> feeling the upcoming feature freeze
<didrocks> it's a nice warm of "OMG" feeling, isn't it? :)
<Mirv> every request seems urgent and every day there are multiple requests
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, and people think they are the only one in the world… :p
<didrocks> we all share the same experience it seems! ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: :)
<didrocks> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=0
<didrocks> maybe let's look at the current stack?
<didrocks> it's cyphermox_'s run right now, isn't it?
<sil2100> OMG Ubuntu!
<didrocks> indicators was reverted, isn't it sil2100? can we move that in non blocking release?
<cyphermox_> in two hours
<sil2100> didrocks: right, left it there so that it's nicely noticable
<didrocks> cyphermox_: ah, still free :)
<Mirv> mysteriously webapps got a run without autopilot test errors, without code changes. let's see if that continues
<cyphermox_> barely... quite busy with touch stuff
<didrocks> sil2100: but it's not "really" blocking? let's keep on the right and have the right cleaned?
<didrocks> Mirv: urgh, ok :/
<sil2100> Ok
<didrocks> cyphermox_: yeah, everything it touch! :)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: flacky indicators/unity tests, bregma's team is on it?
<sil2100> didrocks: they got informed about it, but there are some other more priority things like the compiz unit tests, so they'll work on it after that
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<didrocks> Mirv: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1212131 still valid?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212131 in qtubuntu "Double dh_auto_configure in debian/rules" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> (let's try to clean this dashboard) :)
 * sil2100 quickly removed one invalid entry ;)
<didrocks> (shhhh ;))
<Mirv> didrocks: still valid
<didrocks> Mirv: can you just handling it? (tomorrow?) seems easier than waiting on them
<didrocks> as it seems removing a line is taking a week :p
<Mirv> didrocks: true, I'll do that
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<didrocks> for mir/mirslave: FYI, just tried with latest kernel with tvoss|afk
<didrocks> we tried both mir in distro
<didrocks> and latest mir branch
<didrocks> can't reproduce anymore
<didrocks> I think we'll blame the kernel after all
<sil2100> Oh shit
<didrocks> and reenable mir
<sil2100> That's good news!
<didrocks> (more than 20 shutdown/reboot)
<Mirv> hmm
<didrocks> yeah, not found of not understanding exactly though
<didrocks> so the deal is:
<didrocks> - reenabling tomorrow morning
<didrocks> (I'll do it)
<didrocks> - I'll reenable the ATI machine as well for all tests
<didrocks> - if we have any Mir hanging issue
<didrocks> deprovisionning the ATI machine right away
<didrocks> and not upgrading it at all
<didrocks> (keep it as it is)
<didrocks> let's cross fingers we won't need that :)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> how is the 4h dailies going for everyone?
<Mirv> it's working nicely
<sil2100> Not bad, I must say that in some regard is good, but when not everyone is around it's also a bit more busy
<didrocks> yeah, for sure, though we have less to treat everytime
<sil2100> Indeed
<sil2100> And!
<didrocks> and we have a constant "ping" mecanism now and share infos :)
<sil2100> When there's no dedicated core-devs to ping about pkging ACKs, it's terrible
<didrocks> did you try on #ubuntu-devel?
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> on not getting anyone ressponding?
<sil2100> Yes, but usually people were busy, so we were abusing ogra_ and some other guys
<didrocks> ogra_ likes being abused :p
<sil2100> ;)
<cyphermox_> sil2100: we can make time for packaging review
<ogra_> yeah, bring your whip
<Mirv> :)
<didrocks> he's the one wanted stuff as fast as possible to the iso
<didrocks> he has to pay for it! :p
<ogra_> ++
<didrocks> but nice work on transitionning to this daily release model Mirv, sil2100, cyphermox_, kenvandine!
<didrocks> ah, just one thing
<didrocks> I heard that nobody knew how to refresh the whitelist
<didrocks> (on Friday)
<didrocks> it's on the famous Daily release FAQ page of course!
<Mirv> yeah, or there was some problems like first not finding it on FAQ
<Laney> the branch on lillypilly?
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Adding.2BAC8-removing_components_to_a_stack
<didrocks> yeah
<Mirv> and then not finding a person willing to execute according to it
<Laney> it says something vague like "review the changes"
<didrocks> "The archive admin needs to, after checking that lp:cupstream2distro only adds component for filtering we want:
<Laney> and there were like 50 commits
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> Laney: you need to look at all the new components added and if they make sense, that's the only way
<Laney> it is not really possible for someone unfamiliar to review that
<didrocks> Laney: want that we walk across that tomorrow together?
<didrocks> Laney: you will maybe have a better way of wording/helping that
<Mirv> didrocks: you could maybe talk with a couple of arch admins that would be then prepared to handle our requests / know about the thing in your absence. then we would have a few persons to select from.
<Mirv> I think randomly contacting and without them being able to consult with you may result in reluctance to "blindly" pull
<Laney> have a look at 'bzr diff -r 608' in that branch
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, will do, but cjwatson is on holidays, not sure who else is active and close enough
<Laney> there's no way I could have known what all of that stuff means
<didrocks> Laney: well, I know, we do work!
<didrocks> Laney: we can try to find a pattern or a command
<didrocks> Laney: want that we spend some time on that together tomorrow? ideas gathering will be nice
<didrocks> (most of the time, I know exactly what's in as I'm looking at all MP, so not that a biggie to me, an external eye is always better)
<Laney> can do if you like
 * didrocks notes down
<Laney> like just the fact that it was 50 revisions behind was scary in itself
<didrocks> Laney: look at the dates, not that old :)
<didrocks> 10 commits in 2 days
<Laney> yes I see there's a lot of traffic in there
<didrocks> 50 revision is a week
<Laney> anyway it'll come down to 'document the configuration file formats' ;-)
<Laney> so that people who don't do this stuff know how to tell if things are ok
<didrocks> Laney: I think we can have a wrapper making a diff
<didrocks> but let's discuss that tomorrow
<didrocks> ok, so now on the spreadsheet
<didrocks> Mirv: anything you are waiting on, that needs noticing?
<didrocks> (I think you are hard working in particular on Qt 5.1 for FF)
<Mirv> didrocks: just the ones I'm waiting on, although Ken had something to add to qtconnectivity apparently (versioning the plugin)
<Mirv> didrocks: trying to prepare 5.1(.1), yes, although there are the blocker bugs out of my hands as well
<didrocks> ok, do you need some help for pushing the other teams trying to get stuff sorted?
<Mirv> today merged 5.0.2 branch changes back to 5.1 branch and tried a snapshot 5.1.1 build of qtbase to be ready, apparently 5.1.1 will be released on Thursday
<didrocks> an nice, at least the branch are up to date :)
<didrocks> great news \o/
<sil2100> /o/
<Mirv> didrocks: well sort of getting even the info "yes we are pushing for Qt 5.1 in saucy before FF" would be news, and then getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.1 fixed - I've one patch from kaleo now that I try to bring for testing
<didrocks> ok, so still some issues to get fixed
<didrocks> I'll do some pinging tomorrow
<didrocks> thanks Mirv
<didrocks> sil2100: anything special to mention?
<Mirv> there's so much to do with Qt that I just to prepare beforehand for the craziness when people suddenly ask "hey 5.1.1 just came out, is it in saucy archives yet?" ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems you can close the indicators line ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: "it's released for 1.5 hours! what are you doing?"
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> Not much, we enabled mediascanner for daily-release, same for ubuntu-ui-extras - the SDK stack needs to be redeployed with the new changes, once those get merged
<Mirv> I could close the 'services stack' thing if I just have an own note about contacting jibel when he's back
<sil2100> I didn't yet since there are still some merges to ubuntu-ui-extras that I want to land
<sil2100> Which are approved
<didrocks> Mirv: it's fine if you want to duplicate the line just for that one
<didrocks> I'll only archive tomorrow then
<didrocks> cyphermox_: anything to share?
<cyphermox_> no
<cyphermox_> well
<Mirv> ok, did that
<cyphermox_> indicator-keyboard fails CI on armhf, going to need to look into that
<didrocks> cyphermox_: indicator-keyboard? it seems that you work on that?
<didrocks> ok
<cyphermox_> work is a large word
<didrocks> attente: is looking as well, right?
<cyphermox_> I have to finish fixing a bug in NM first and foremost
<didrocks> ok, then on that one I guess (or rather the next one first)
<didrocks> I visited this morning http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<didrocks> and I saw that we start to have some packages stuck there
<didrocks> cyphermox_: libcolumbus blocked in proposed
<didrocks> can you try to have it moving for tomorrow? ^
<cyphermox_> yeah
<didrocks> thanks
<cyphermox_> things need to start using it, there's no excuse iirc
<Mirv> and libhud-qt is blocked on the fact that it used to build on powerpc
<didrocks> sil2100: you did mediascanner :)
<didrocks> cyphermox_: hum, it's blocking for a reason, even if there is no build-dep
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, you already looked!
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, it's fixed in the trunk
<didrocks> Mirv: so we need to revert on hardcoded lines
<sil2100> So if we release mediascanner, it should be ok
<Mirv> didrocks: look is a big word :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: same for you: signon-plugin-oauth2/signon-ui blocked in proposed
<didrocks> Mirv: tssss ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: as it released once on powerpc, I think you need to remove the arch: any and specify the archs
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, let's deal with that tomorrow, should be easy
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, probably, my only other thought was that if it had begun to depend on something that doesn't work on powerpc
 * didrocks will get pinged in the morning it seems :p
<didrocks> looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt help
<sil2100> didrocks: if you don't mind, I would like to spend some time tomorrow (at least a few hours) for some appmenu-qt5 coding - you think it would be ok? ;) *needs some coding*
<didrocks> a bit raw
<didrocks> but most of the time, when something is "valid candidate" on one line
<didrocks> the issue is listed on the other one ^
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, I don't see any incoming crisis
<didrocks> well… I enable Mir
<Mirv> oh right any should probably fix it like with others
<didrocks> but normally, should be fine :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, grrr
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> Mirv: I think so. just list everything but powerpc
<didrocks> kenvandine: as well ^
<didrocks> thanks Mirv, kenvandine :)
<didrocks> ok, any question?
<didrocks> (on my side, in addition to Mir, I'm trying to finish the system update as fast as possible)
<didrocks> FYI ^
<didrocks> ok, seems no question!
<didrocks> have a good week everyone
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> as a reminder, I won't be there next week and the week after
<sil2100> Thanks, same to you!
<sil2100> :<
<Mirv> didrocks: right so let's back to it tomorrow, but the thing is that it's currently tri-arch in control file
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> but I'll think about you from the beach ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks to you!
<Mirv> didrocks: haha :)
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, let's discuss that tomorrow morning :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, ditto for signon-ui
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, IIRC, it was the ones I patched
<kenvandine> we fixed this in the past, that's how the last version got promoted
<didrocks> kenvandine: but then, reverted apparently
<kenvandine> humm
<didrocks> because we thought "it's not in latest version"
<kenvandine>  signon-ui | 0.14-0ubuntu2 |         saucy | powerpc
<kenvandine>  signon-ui | 0.15daily13.06.12-0ubuntu1 |         saucy | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<kenvandine> and there is a later in -proposed
<didrocks> yeah, and I'm sure it's seeing signon-ui | 0.14-0ubuntu2 |         saucy | powerpc
<didrocks> so waiting on powerpc
<kenvandine> yeah, so was that what was reverted?
<didrocks> kenvandine: just relist the archs, I'm afraid
<didrocks> it was
<kenvandine> i thought that got deleted?
<didrocks> arch: i386 amd64 armhf arm64
<kenvandine> didrocks, the arches are listed
<didrocks> and it changed to:
<didrocks> arch: any
<didrocks> really?
<kenvandine> yeah
 * didrocks branches
<didrocks> kenvandine: urgh, indeed
<kenvandine> Architecture: amd64 i386 armhf
<didrocks> I have no idea then :(
<didrocks> Laney: ^
<kenvandine> we fixed this before :)
<Laney> what is up?
<Laney> you have to make the old binary package go away
<kenvandine> same for signon-plugin-oauth
<Laney> I thought we were just letting stuff fail to build rather than listing the arches
<didrocks> Laney: for most of the things yeah, but colin couldn't do that for those IIRC because they build (with qt4) in the past
<didrocks> Laney: and he couldn't delete, but don't remember exactly why
<didrocks> so the only way was to list for those for now
<Laney> it doesn't help
<kenvandine> they got promoted for the specific arches in the past, i thought he had deleted them
<Laney> but how did saucy get 06.12?
<kenvandine> colin did that somehow
<kenvandine> i thought he deleted the ppc
<Laney> he forced it
<kenvandine> but i guess not
<kenvandine> seb128, do you remember the story there?
 * seb128 reads backlog
<Laney> I think there was a problem with empathy
<kenvandine> that rings a bell
<kenvandine> i don't recall the plan though
<Laney> laney@iota> reverse-depends -a powerpc src:signon-ui                                                    ~/dev/canonical/release/hints-ubuntu
<Laney> Reverse-Recommends
<Laney> ==================
<Laney> * signond                       (for signon-ui)
<Laney> Reverse-Depends
<Laney> ===============
<Laney> * signon-plugin-oauth2          (for signon-ui)
<Laney> oauth2 will need removing too
<kenvandine> yeah, there is a new version that specifies the arches for that too
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't remember the specifics
<seb128> and Colin is not there this week
<Laney> AFAICS you are safe to remove them both
<seb128> Laney, should I just delete those binaries on ppc, is that what you say?
 * seb128 is a bit loss
<Laney> seb128: yeah, from those two source packages
<Laney> there might be a problem with account-plugin-tools
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine: deleted them, let's see
<kenvandine> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-21
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> morning pitti
<didrocks> hey Mirv!
<didrocks> Mirv: so, no more intel?
<Mirv> didrocks: yep, disappeared
<Mirv> already last evening actually, we just didn't noticed since we finished our meeting before the next cycle
<Mirv> didrocks: so maybe taking ati back and deprovisioning intel machine from tests?
<Mirv> since you're still here, I thought to wait
<didrocks> Mirv: right, I was going to propose that
<didrocks> "Empty_Port10"
<didrocks> did you try to reboot still, even with that ^
<didrocks> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> didrocks: I did try, even that..
<Mirv> no help
<didrocks> ok, thanks :)
<didrocks> let me reprovision ati
<didrocks> and remove intel
<didrocks> enabling mir at the same time
<Mirv> ideally the right folks could have been on site last night / US day
<didrocks> right, when were they pinged?
<didrocks> do you know more from cyphermox_ as it happened at that time?
<Mirv> didrocks: well I hailed this morning, cyphermox had hailed generally around 7.5h ago on qa channel, with no response (but it was quite late already of course)
<Mirv> I don't know anything more
<didrocks> well, as long as QA was pinged, that's enough
<Mirv> yeah they've said that a message on their IRC channel is the best contact method
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> Mirv: reenable ati, removed intel from the matrix
<didrocks> reenabled Mir stack as well
<didrocks> let's wait for the run in 15 minutes?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, sounds good
<xclaesse> when computer needs to be rebooted after installing updates there is only a "reboot" button... it really should have a "later" button IMO
<xclaesse> and not a "later" like windows which means "I'll annoy you all the time", but later as in "ok thanks I'll take care of it when I want"
<sil2100> Morning!
<didrocks> hey sil2100
<Mirv> hello sil2100
<attente> seb128, hey
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> attente, hey, how are you?
<attente> seb128, good, you?
<seb128> attente, I just read the email about your mp to increase the timeout
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> so the new issue is a timeout issue?
<attente> it seems to be the case
<seb128> great
<attente> i ran the tests on porter
<seb128> I see that CI is happy
<Laney> hey
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: ok, so I deprovisionned the ati machine and restarted the platform stack check
<didrocks> sil2100: mirv: please handle all the stacks but mirslaves, I'm looking with tvoss_ on the u-s-c issue
<Sweetshark> good morning seb128, good morning desktoppers!
<sil2100> didrocks: what happened?
<sil2100> btw. funny: ERROR Projectbranch doesn't specify the same source name than the packaging itself for source: ubuntu-ui-extras, branch: lp:ubuntu-ui-extras, series: saucy
<sil2100> To me source and branch look the same
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
 * Sweetshark is fixing dependencies in the libreoffice build that should never have worked for the last 6 month at least ;)
<seb128> hey sil2100
<sil2100> Ah, I see now the problem, nevermind what I said
<seb128> sil2100, is there any reason indicators are not published?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<seb128> Laney, good morning, how are you?
<sil2100> Mirv was taking care of the morning stack, but I see he's still not back after the netsplit
<sil2100> seb128: I'll look in a moment
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<Laney> seb128: pretty good thanks, last night I was weirdly wiped out after being back at work so went to bed super early and am now refreshed :P
<Laney> you?
<seb128> great
<seb128> I'm good thanks ;-)
<Laney> like 9pm early
<seb128> that's early indeed!
<Laney> hopefully be more balanced today ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-ui-extras/rename_source_name/+merge/181213 <- somehow missed this
<didrocks> sil2100: can you get anyone else looking at that? I can't now :/
<sil2100> didrocks: sure, Mirv is back up!
<sil2100> Mirv: hi! Can you: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-ui-extras/rename_source_name/+merge/181213 ?
<seb128> sil2100, let me review that
<sil2100> seb128: oh, and we need an ACK on the indicators stack:
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-power_12.10.6+13.10.20130821-0ubuntu1.diff
<seb128> sil2100, +1 for the indicator-power changes
<sil2100> Too bad no mentioning in the changelog about the dep-bumps ;/
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. it seems my Freenode node went down
<sil2100> Mirv: I publish indicators in the meantime, ok?
<Mirv> sil2100: go ahead
<seb128> sil2100, we didn't have qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-plugin in Ubuntu yet, right?
<sil2100> seb128: no, not yet
<Mirv> sil2100: needs fixing, change also the changelog
<sil2100> Mirv: eek! Right
 * sil2100 was too fast
<sil2100> Mirv: pushing
<sil2100> Mirv: pushed
<Mirv> sil2100: maybe add upstream name and url to copyright as well?
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: can you please rename the binary qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.1
<sil2100> Not that important, but ok
<seb128> the new naming scheme is to have the version number
<seb128> not -plugin
<seb128> so we can deal with abi transitions
<sil2100> seb128: ah, hm, ok
<sil2100> seb128: Mirv: done
<seb128> sil2100, was that package available in any ppa before?
<seb128> sil2100, if so you might want to make qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.1 Replaces/Conflicts/Provides qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-plugin for easier upgrades
<sil2100> hm, I don't think it was, the upstream guys are not around
<seb128> ok, don't bother then, I don't seem to find it in any ppa either
<seb128> sil2100, the depends on libnotify4 seems buggy
<seb128> sil2100, it already got that lib through shlibs, it doesn't make sense to hardcode the lib and the soname as written depends
<sil2100> seb128: I'll do a test build and check if it's added by shlibs, and remove it if yes
<sil2100> seb128: done
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> looks fine to me
<seb128> Mirv, should I approve or do you have other comments?
<seb128> sil2100, note that I added a review comment saying it would be nice to improve the descriptions to detail the reason why those can't be the in UI toolkit
<seb128> sil2100, if the reasons are licenses or quality, users might want to know
<sil2100> seb128: I'll let upstream know ;)
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> Thanks for the comments!
<seb128> sil2100, I'm doing a preNEW review while I'm at it
<seb128> sil2100, README has
<seb128> "Ubuntu exta components are a collection of components that does not have the necessary
<seb128> level of quality for inclusion in the toolkit (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit):
<seb128> - lack of documentation
<seb128> - lack of automated tests
<seb128> "
<seb128> sil2100, maybe you can just copy those in the description?
<Mirv> seb128: go ahead
<seb128> sil2100, otherwise, preNEW seems fine
<sil2100> seb128: already modified it a bit with upstream help
<seb128> sil2100, excellent
<seb128> sil2100, once you push that I can approve it
<sil2100> seb128: pushed, take a look if it's better now :)
<Mirv> seb128: there's qtconnectivity sponsored by Ken in the saucy queue, can you check that out? (it has the ordinary style QML plugin naming, he did mention the version number transitioning to be done later)
<seb128> Mirv, ok
<Mirv> those unofficial modules have a warning text in their descriptions, as upstream makes no guarantess until they are released
<seb128> sil2100, approved, I can't change the mp though, please do it
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> Mirv, did somebody preNEW qtlocation?
<Mirv> seb128: qtconnectivity, no, Ken just reviewed it with only core-dev hat on
<seb128> Mirv, I'm a bit annoyed at landing it with the wrong name, what's the rational to not just rename those now? it's a 15 min job and it would be done/avoid a transition later on
<Mirv> seb128: more like just timezone difference, Ken starts looking at stuff after I've finished, so I guess he decided to let it go
<Mirv> I can do the change now if someone can upload it
<seb128> I can upload
<seb128> that would be good, thanks
<seb128> Mirv, or don't bother, I'm just going to approve this one and Ken can fix for the new upload
<seb128> Mirv, I'm not sure if he already has any rdepends on the name
<seb128> Mirv, better to check with him when he comes online
<Mirv> seb128: ok. no rdepends yet, but PPA users are using it.
<seb128> Mirv, let's just check with him, we are going the C,R,P anyway so we can do that for the next upload, I'm accepting that one so we have things moving meanwhile
<Mirv> ok, thanks. and true, C/R/P would have been needed anyway.
<Mirv> I'll check with him
<seb128> Mirv, bah, copyright needs fixing
<seb128> examples/bluetooth/bttennis/tennisclient.h:** $QT_BEGIN_LICENSE:LGPL$
<seb128> examples/bluetooth/bttennis/tennisserver.h:** $QT_BEGIN_LICENSE:LGPL$
<seb128> examples/bluetooth/bttennis/tennisserver.cpp:** $QT_BEGIN_LICENSE:LGPL$
<seb128> etc
<seb128> but
<seb128> Files: examples/* src/nfc/doc/snippets/* src/bluetooth/doc/snippets/*
<seb128> License: BSD-3-clause
<Mirv> seb128: aha, more exceptions :(
<sil2100> Mirv: restarting SDK so I can publish settings ;)
<seb128> Mirv, why is the GPL-3 text listed in debian/copyright?
<seb128> Mirv, seems there is no GPL-3 sources in there
<seb128> Mirv, out of those small comments, seems good
<seb128> Mirv, I'm going to approve it, please fix those in the vcs for the next upload
<Mirv> seb128: all the LGPL stuff is dual-licensed under LGPL and GPL
<Mirv> seb128: yes, fixing already
<seb128> Mirv, ok, when dual licensed you can pick the license that's you want to use, in this case LGPL, so I don't think you need the GPL3 text ... but it's a detail
<seb128> Mirv, dholbach just pinged me about reviewing qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu in NEW ... that's ready to go in as far as your know?
<Mirv> seb128: yes, I've been trying to get didier and ken to sponsor it but dholbach now jumped in. it's ready.
<seb128> great
<seb128> Mirv, next time just subscribe sponsors, or at least try to ping some extra people
<Mirv> seb128: it was "soon" all that time, but yes I should've filed a bug and go beyond my team
<seb128> Laney, do you know how what script/process checks /etc/upstart-xsessions and what "ubuntu" is supposed to match?
<asac> seb128: help :)
<seb128> asac, hey, what do you need? ;-)
<asac> gnome-terminal is busted
<seb128> oh, how busted?
<seb128> it didn't change in a while
<asac> whenever i click a url in my irc and use "open URL"
<asac> right click
<asac> it freezes for at least 50 seconds
<asac> then it unfreezes and runs the firefox command
<asac> the firefox command clearly does not block if i run it on cmdline
<asac> so its a bit unproductive :)
<seb128> I had some of those in the past
<asac> 100% reproducible
<seb128> advice: reboot
<asac> hjavent restarted gnome-terminal
<asac> you think i should try?
<asac> or rather extract something?
<seb128> I think you should reboot
<seb128> I'm pretty sure it's something in the gvfs/dbus stack busted which leads to sync calls to timeout
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: so, the intel machine is now back
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: it has been moved to another CDU port, jibel found it
<didrocks> (wiki updated)
<didrocks> now
<didrocks> I'm waiting for this run to finish
<didrocks> then, I'll redeploy the intel machine
<Laney> seb128: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/00upstart
<didrocks> so we'll have:
<didrocks> intel + nvidia
<didrocks> we'll probably miss next tick
<didrocks> so I advise just getting the current tick on shape
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> I see that there are many jobs queued up indeed...
<Mirv> ok... I tried browsing the CDU:s as well, did not find. good to have the wiki updated.
<seb128> Laney, hum k, I don't see the overall picture good enough there to figure out what's wrong
<seb128> Laney, I'm trying to figure out why guest session are not upstart session
<seb128> Laney, that leads to e.g https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1214504 (though that's a bug, unity should work without upstart)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214504 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service not running in non-upstart-sessions on Saucy (including guest session)" [High,New]
<Laney> seb128: I don't know, ted has been converting things to start on jobs only
<seb128> Laney, well, then the guest session should be an upstart session
<Laney> yes
<seb128> I guess /etc/lightdm/Xsession is somewhat different from /etc/X11/Xsession
<Laney> what's that?
<Laney> I don't have it here
<seb128> oh, maybe a leftover then
<seb128> and ignore that, if that was the issue it would impact normal session as well
<seb128> I wonder if guest session are labelled differently from "ubuntu"
<Laney> i'm not sure how they work, but seems likely
<Laney> put some echo statements in there
<seb128> Laney, the issue is that DESKTOP_SESSION is not set for guest sessions
<Laney> seb128: ah OK, looks like maybe it only does that for normal user logins
<seb128> right, I've too much to do to debug lightdm, I made the bug also affect it and I'm going to ping robert_ancell later when he's online
<seb128> attente, the CI/merger seems happy, was that the case before?
<seb128> attente, let's see when cyphermox_ gets online if he's fine with enabling the daily release then
<didrocks> sil2100: around?
<Mirv> didrocks: can you ack http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/MirSlave/job/cu2d-mirslave-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-system-compositor_0.0.1+13.10.20130821-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<Mirv> adding of an apport hook
<didrocks> Mirv: sounds legit +1!
<didrocks> Mirv: so, once sdk finishes
<didrocks> let's reprovision intel
<didrocks> and rerun all the ones with failing tests with "foo"
<didrocks> so that we can get a stable base from the previous run
<didrocks> Mirv: I can handle it if you wish (the rerun)
<attente> seb128, i think it should be good now
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, please, I'm starting to be slightly worried about not eating anything :)
<attente> it was failing before both in CI and porter-armhf, but now both seem ok
<attente> i think cyphermox_ said he wanted to do some packaging cleanup
<didrocks> Mirv: I'll do the rerun, you can go eating, then, can you handling the publishing when I'm eating? :)
<Mirv> didrocks: sounds like a plan :)
<didrocks> deal ;)
<seb128> attente, he had https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicator-keyboard/packaging-review/+merge/178621 up for review which I approved, let's see if that's enough
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, intel is now back (so tests are running on intel and nvidia)
<didrocks> Mirv: I've restarted with "foo" all stacks
<didrocks> unity8 seems to FTBFS on one arch though
<didrocks> Mirv: I've published platform at the same time (packaging change)
<didrocks> need to hop for lunch as well
<didrocks> Mirv: approved your branch as well
<tjaalton> is it a known bug that suspending saucy with two accounts logged on takes quite a while, and the non-active user gets an auth popup about 'not able to suspend while other users logged on'
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, missed the ping
 * sil2100 in code
<sil2100> Oh, see some things finished
<sil2100> seb128: did you pre-NEW ubuntu-ui-extras? With updating the whitelist?
<seb128> sil2100, I preNEW reviewed, didn't update the whitelist
<seb128> tjaalton, not known no
<tjaalton> seb128: ok, i'll fiile it
<tjaalton> -i
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Could you update the whitelist so we can publish ubuntu-ui-extras when you have a moment? We'll publish SDK and settings then
<Mirv> the same thoughts from me
<Mirv> sil2100: so seb preNEWed it?
<Mirv> ah, like there, it reads so
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> we could like get someone else to whitelist it, as practice
<Mirv> seb128: could you perhaps update it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Adding.2BAC8-removing_components_to_a_stack
<seb128> Mirv, sil2100: did you guys commit the changes?
<sil2100> seb128: you mean from the review you made? Yes ;)
<Mirv> seb128: I've understood the whitelisting means simply pulling the same version as is deployed already
<seb128> Mirv, sil2100: done
<sil2100> THank you!
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll publish ;)
<seb128> up to r671
<Mirv> let's see!
<seb128> yw
<Mirv> sil2100: will you?
<Mirv> (publish)
<Mirv> now if also seb would be unavailable next week, we can point to this discussion and say "seb did it too, you can as well"
<Mirv> success!
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> apps, settings too
<didrocks> back
<Mirv> sil2100: adding the media dep
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/media_add_libqt5organizer5/+merge/181257
<Mirv> unity8 (unity-mir) sounds like it would have been fixed in trunk, but pinging upstream since we just tried a build
<didrocks> Mirv: I did rerun with "foo"
<didrocks> Mirv: so, it's the 6am build still
<didrocks> (if you didn't retry a build in between)
<Mirv> didrocks: right. rerunning the unity-mir then
<didrocks> Mirv: rerunning the tests for the service stack as well
<sil2100> Mirv: approved, will you redeploy media or you want me to do it?
<seb128> Mirv, qtconnectivity5-dev should Depends on qtbase5-dev
<seb128> Mirv, since it's .pc has "Requires: Qt5Core"
<seb128> Mirv, can you please fix in the vcs/for the next upload
<seb128> Mirv, the nfc plugin lacks a qmltypes, but I guess that's an upstream issue? (would be nice to have since otherwise qtcreator doesn't know about the objects)
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: ok, services released, do not forget to go to that view: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/ to see services as long as the new view isn't created
 * didrocks ack the packagng changes there
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: so you deal with unity8 and media?
<sil2100> didrocks: media is dealt with, needs a redeploy - will redeploy now since Mirv seems to be busy
<sil2100> didrocks: and then move onto unity8
<didrocks> ok, thanks sil2100
<sil2100> Mirv: redeploying and re-running with foo
<Mirv> seb128: thank you, committed and pushed, I'll contact Ken to sponsor. qmltypes missing is an upstream issues, yes.
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks
<Mirv> I was in telco
<Mirv> sdk always around this time
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. when a package in -proposed is on a dependency wait, does it block it from migrating further?
<seb128> sil2100, things need to build to migrate, yes
<seb128> sil2100, why?
<seb128> sil2100, seems like a weird question :p
<didrocks> sil2100: define dependency wait? (we don't build-dep wait)
<didrocks> for dailies
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-extras <- like, you know
<didrocks> but yeah, as seb128 told, everything needs to be in
<seb128> sil2100, or do you ask for ppc? it migrates if the binary never existed for the arch
<sil2100> seb128: yes, ppc
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 knows all now
<sil2100> didrocks, seb128: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.81.3+13.10.20130821-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<seb128> sil2100, +1
<seb128> ok, going for lunch
<sil2100> seb128: bon appetit
<didrocks> so, we media is the latest and greatest?
<sil2100> didrocks: it's running now, should pass once this finished
<sil2100> *finishes
<seb128> didrocks, can you need qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu once dholbach re-upload? there is a one liner to change and it's good to ack
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will do
<seb128> didrocks, so we can upload qtcreator once I'm back from lunch
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<cyphermox_> seb128: attente: so yeah things seem to be passing so let's add indicator-keyboard to daily-release
<cyphermox_> just need the bootstrap commit now
<cyphermox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicator-keyboard/bootstrap/+merge/181270
<didrocks> approved
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, media was done for quite some time, I did the packaging ack
 * didrocks can now switch context to system update
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Thanks!
<cyphermox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/indicator-keyboard-daily/+merge/181275
<didrocks> cyphermox: oh, before approving
<didrocks> cyphermox: did someone preNEW it?
<Mirv> seb128: I just found a note about talking to you on "Monday" (I believe 1.5 weeks ago) about upstreaming qtsystems change http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965634/
<cyphermox> didrocks: no
<didrocks> cyphermox: can you have slangasek preNEWing it? he told that he would give a hand
<cyphermox> isn't this preNewing your whitelist changes?
<cyphermox> alright
<didrocks> cyphermox: also, we need the whitelist refreshed, but that's easy (and in the FAQ, even if we are not here)
<cyphermox> right
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, if an AA reject, the stack will be stuck
<seb128> didrocks, cyphermox: I preNEW it
<didrocks> so better doing the preNEWing before adding the component to the stack
<didrocks> ah great :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> well I NEW reviewed it when jbicha manually uploaded
<seb128> there were some issues, that got fixed in trunk then
<didrocks> cyphermox: once merged, can you ping me so that I refresh the whitelist?
<didrocks> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw
<Josh015> Hello, I'm new. I was directed here to ask a question about the new Friends API.
<didrocks> seb128: it wasn't in the archive, hence my question
<didrocks> (so you rejected it at the time, and didn't get any other upload)
<Josh015> I wanted to ask someone about how I would go about adding Pocket support to the new Share feature?
<seb128> didrocks, right, you couldn't know ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, correct
<seb128> didrocks, we said the next upload would be a daily one
<cyphermox> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> seb128: good strategy :)
<seb128> Josh015, try asking kenvandine when he's around
<seb128> should be there in the next hour or so
<Josh015> Thanks.
<cyphermox> ok, so seb128 you were fine with indicator-keyboard?
<seb128> cyphermox, yes
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> in the meantime let's rebuild what needs rebuilding for libcolumbus
<asac> seb128: so now i tried running firefox URL ... that was snappy and then xdg-open URL ... and that one hung
<asac> so its xdg-open
<seb128> asac, right, as I said before, I'm pretty sure it's gvfs/dbus
<asac> kk
<seb128> asac, if you get a gdb bt you are going to see it's blocked in a sync dbus call
<seb128> I had that 2-3 years over the last year
<seb128> but I never figured out what was breaking dbus/gvfs
<seb128> if you reboot it's going to be fixed
<asac> seb128: what is xdg-open roughly doing?
<asac> asking gnome-settings-daemon through dbus for the default ahndler?
<seb128> asac, no, it's more dumb than that, it's basically as script doing
<seb128> if GNOME then use gvfs-open
<seb128> if XFCE then use ...
<seb128> if KDE then use ...
<asac> ok so we are GNOME? then same questionm about gvfs-open :)
<seb128> we are GNOME yes
<asac> ack i can confirm that tool hangs too
<seb128> asac, and yes, gvfs-open does "open that url through gio" which does the "give it to the default handler for that URL type"
<asac> seb128: ok and that queries which dbus service for getting that info?
<seb128> asac, I'm not sure why that is using dbus ... can you install gvfs-dbg and "gdb -p $(pidof gvfs-open)" "t a a bt" on the hanging process?
<seb128> asac, the stacktrace should tell us what methods it call
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010060/
<asac> yeah
<asac> its interesting... if i continue
<asac> it seems to wake up and continue
<seb128> asac, no, it timeouts
<seb128> you said earlier, things are stucked for like 45 seconds
<seb128> same there
<cyphermox> didrocks: so the indicator-keyboard stuff is merged now
<cyphermox> I'll start deploying
<seb128> asac, in any case same problem I was saying, the app launcher app does get infos on the local fs and hit dbus to talk to gvfs daemon for that
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok thanks! whitelist refreshed!
<asac> seb128: is the gmounttracker in the same gvfsd process?
<cyphermox> all done
<cyphermox> didrocks: so next run we'll have indicator-keyboard in the queue if all goes well
<seb128> asac, yes
<seb128> asac, what are you trying to do exactly? fix gvfs?
<asac> no clue :)
<asac> guess stop :)
<asac> thx
<seb128> yw
<seb128> asac, you can try to kill gvfsd-* and see if that fixes things for you without having to reboot
<didrocks> cyphermox: exactly :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: we'll need someone to NEW it in the archive (and it will be in manual publishing because of the new package)
<didrocks> (just push the button)
<didrocks> but I guess we'll be around, so just ask
<seb128> didrocks, cyphermox: I'm going to do the NEWing
<didrocks> thx
<tedg> seb128, Morning, have you had a chance to look at the indicator-messages branch?
<seb128> tedg, hey, just quickly, it's one of the next items on my list
<seb128> tedg, the alphabetic order thing is still a bit buggy I think, the spec says it should be default im and email first
<tedg> seb128, Cool, making sure you guys didn't discuss it on IRC during European time again ;-)
<seb128> tedg, not this time, but we landed indicator-keyboard ;-)
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, I was trying for something that was reasonable and quick.
<tedg> seb128, I realize it's not fully up to spec.
<tedg> attente, congrats!
<pitti> seb128: g-control-center piled up quite a bunch of commits in bzr; is something blocking the upload of this, or is it just waiting for someone with the permissions?
<seb128> pitti, I think it's blocking on indicator-keyboard to land, which is happening today
<pitti> ah, good; the ibus stuff is ok?
<pitti> seb128: nothign indicator related in the changelog, though
<seb128> pitti, let me check
<seb128> pitti, debian/patches/input-sources-text-entry.patch:+#define INDICATOR_KEYBOARD_SCHEMA_ID "com.canonical.indicator.keyboard"
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> pitti, it should probably depends on indicator-keyboard
<seb128> attente, ^ right?
<cyphermox> sil2100: what do you know of these recurring unity test failures? http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1154/testReport/
<cyphermox> seb128: indicator-keyboard build will start in 40 minutes
<seb128> cyphermox, excellent
<seb128> pitti, do you know if upower's GetHistory() return ordonned values?
<sil2100> cyphermox: the ibus ones happen from time to time due to ibus being flacky
<cyphermox> :(
<cyphermox> brb
<pitti> seb128: ordonned?
<seb128> pitti,     values = up_device_get_history_sync(m_device, "charge", 86400, 150, NULL, NULL);
<seb128> pitti, is that giving me a sorted-by-timestamp list?
<seb128> or a random order list?
<pitti> seb128: oh, "ordered"?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> yes ;-)
<seb128> I'm getting crazy
<seb128> it seems in some cases [0] is the most recent point and some other the older
<pitti> not sure, reading code
<pitti> it's at least not using set operations or anything like that, everything is a GPtrArray
<pitti> i. e. it should maintain order
<pitti> seb128: so AFAICS the last objejct (i. e. array[length-1]) shoudl be the most recent one
<pitti> seb128: my /var/lib/upower/history-charge-42T4694-93-1460.dat is also oldest (line 1) to newest (last line)
<pitti> that's how upower reads and writes them, and that's how get_data etc. work, too
<seb128> pitti, hum, that's what I though, I must have a stupid error in my code, thanks
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010312/
<seb128> pitti, do you see anything stupid in there?
<pitti> seb128: ne t'en fais pas -- c'est presque l'heure pour la glace ! :-)
<attente> seb128, right, i guess it should
<seb128> attente, thanks, I'm going to add that before upload then
<attente> seb128, thanks
<pitti> seb128: you call that with resolution==10 and which timespan?
<seb128> pitti,                     var chargeDatas = batteryBackend.getHistory(batteryBackend.deviceString, 86400, 150)
<seb128> pitti, 1 week, 150 (basically what gpm is doing)
<pitti> ITYM 1 day; ok
<seb128> ups
<seb128> sorry, yes ;-)
<pitti> seb128: so what's actually unexpected at the output?
<pitti> oh, I see, it seems backwards
<seb128> pitti, I'm going fro 0 to len, should start with the oldest timestamp (e.g bigger value)
<pitti> seb128: my gut feeling is that you misinterpret up_history_item_get_time() somehow
<chrisccoulson> qengho, are you following the chromium dev channel? not sure if you noticed that they removed the ability to override the path for the suid sandbox at build time (it's hard-coded to "chrome-sandbox" now")
<pitti> seb128: i. e. that it isn't the seconds between that item and the time when you queried, but actually an increasing clock
<qengho> chrisccoulson: I haven't seen that, no.  I can patch, but maybe I don't need to.  It's not like that file name faces users.
<pitti> seb128: so that the array times will go from 0 upwards
<seb128> pitti, well, what I'm doing is what gpm does, and I get the same charge history they do
<qengho> chrisccoulson: thanks for the note.
<chrisccoulson> qengho, indeed, i don't think there's any harm in not renaming it
<chrisccoulson> qengho, http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=revision&revision=216746 is the change
<seb128> pitti, e.g my graph is exactly the same, it just seems my datas come in reverse order
<pitti> seb128: I'm trying to understand up_history_array_limit_resolution()
<pitti> seb128: that starts "time" at 0 and increments it with each array element according to the resolution
<pitti> seb128: so from that POV it's correct that the time values increase, I'm just not sure what unit it has
<seb128> pitti, I don't care much about the value, just about the order
<seb128> pitti, I want to determine the most recent full charge
<pitti> that should still be the value of list[len-1]
<pitti> seb128: I suppose you truncated the output in the pastebin as you used a resolution of 150; what's the last line in the output?
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010381/
<seb128> pitti, that's "        qDebug() << i << "hours back" << (offset - (gint32) up_history_item_get_time(item))/3600.0;
<seb128> "
<pitti> seb128: could you perhaps temporarily replace that arithmetic with just printing the up_history_item_get_time(item), to make thinking about it easier?
<pitti> in the qdebug
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010394/
<seb128> ups
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010395/
<pitti> bummer
<pitti> seb128: oh, wait; I see this comment in the test suite
<pitti>         /* get the first item, which should be the most recent */
<pitti>         item = g_ptr_array_index (array, 0);
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see why
<pitti> seb128: upower's conversion function up_history_array_limit_resolution() indeed does reverse the array
<pitti>         for (i=length-1; i>=0; i--) {
<pitti>                 item = (UpHistoryItem *) g_ptr_array_index (array, i);
<seb128> pitti, that's crazyn I've another function doing something similar on another timestamp/number of points and it seems to iterate in the other direction
<pitti> [...]
<pitti>                         g_ptr_array_add (new, item_new);
<pitti> the problem seems to be if the original data has *fewer* points than the number you requested
<pitti> then it simply copies the original array
<pitti> i. e. doesn't reverse it
<seb128> oh, that would explain
<seb128> I'm doing a query on 10 days with 1500 points
<seb128> and one on 1 day with 150
<pitti> i. e. if you request a large number of data, then you get oldest-to-newest
<seb128> and they go reverse
<pitti> and if you request a smaller number (less than data points your history has) it'll be newest-to-oldest
<pitti> that's a bug in upower
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, thanks for figuring that out, it was driving me over crazy for some hours
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to open an upstream bug about it?
<pitti> seb128: that would be nice, then we can discuss with hughsie
<pitti> we need to figure out what the intended order ought to be (presumably oldest-to-newest) and then fix up_history_array_limit_resolution() one way or another
<mterry_> tedg, what's the plan for pushing unity-greeter-session-broadcast into saucy?
<mterry_> tedg, still just waiting on upstart?
<mterry_> But is it ready for daily-release and such besides?  (seems like sil2100 fixed packaging up)
<tedg> mterry_, Yeah, that's the big dep.  Needs 1.9.2.  But it could go in.
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68384
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 68384 in general "the "history of charge" order is changing, depending on the resolution" [Normal,New]
<tedg> mterry_, I'm not 100% sure why we didn't just finish that.
<mterry_> tedg, do you know the ETA for upstart?  Do I need to go poke people?
<tedg> mterry_, I asked last week, but everyone was a debconf, so yeah, we need to poke.
<pitti> seb128: followed up, pinged hughsie
<pitti> seb128: he said he got the flu the other day on G+, so he might not be online ATM
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, that's fine, no hurry to get that fixed, at least I know what's going on, not a bug in my code, I can move on to another topic
<seb128> pitti, you made my afternoon ;-)
 * pitti tu donne une accolade
<pitti> "te", argh
<pitti> seb128: so, just use "10" for now if you don't need much of the history, and it should mostly work
<seb128> pitti, what's the "resolution" exactly there? the highest resolution, the more point you get?
<pitti> seb128: it's the (max) number of points you want to get
<seb128> pitti, 10 seems low
<pitti> seb128: I mean if you are only interested in the current charge
<pitti> for actually doing a plot, you'll need 100 or so
<seb128> well, 10 points for a day charge graph is going to not be great
<seb128> well, I'm doing 2 things
<seb128> - a day plot
<seb128> - looking on a week back when was the last full charge
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok
<seb128> for both I need "enough" datas
<pitti> seb128: so let's just get this fixed, currently talking to hughsie
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is there an upower channel?
<pitti> seb128: I used to discuss in #udev, but now I'm just /querying
<pitti> seb128: ok, settled; I updated the bug, will do this evening or tomorrow morning
<pitti> maintenant, c'est l'heure pour la glace !
 * seb128 donne une accolade à pitti
<seb128> pitti, bonne glace !
<seb128> Laney, what are you working on this week/next week? some system settings on your schedule? ;-)
<Laney> seb128: yes, just wranging gstreamer atm
<Laney> wrangling
<Laney> i'll do some of security and privacy
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> do we have backends for those?
<seb128> for some of the things yes
<seb128> not everything
<Laney> ok
<seb128> cyphermox, still no indicator-keyboard in the queue?
<cyphermox> just a second
<cyphermox> seb128: should be there incessantly
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<mterry_> tedg, did you rename to url-dispatcher, or is that something else?
<tedg> mterry_, Something else
<tedg> mterry_, Helper for apps so that they can start apps without having the new app in their apparmor container.
<seb128> jbicha_, hey, indicator-keyboard is in saucy ;-)
<mterry_> tedg, k, makes sense.  Will look at the MIR today I hope
<tedg> mterry_, Cool, thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: did I break something that suddenly some of the prepare jobs in the unity stack fail this way: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-1.1prepare-unity-scope-openweathermap/232/console ?
<didrocks> sil2100: seems a temporary network outage in the lab?
<didrocks> you should retry the stack IMHO
<sil2100> But even good, since I need to check the compiz changelog
<sil2100> didrocks: just to make sure, getting an error: "A version (1:0.9.9~daily13.04.18.1~13.04-0ubuntu4) is available at the destination for that component but is not in trunk which is still at 1:0.9.10-0ubuntu1. Ignoring that component for source: compiz, branch: lp:compiz, series: saucy." is normal for compiz right now? Since I don't understand the problem, as we were bumping the upstream version and 1:0.9.10-0ubuntu1 > 1:0.9.9~daily
<didrocks> sil2100: is there 1:0.9.9~daily13.04.18.1~13.04-0ubuntu4 in the changelog?
<sil2100> 1:0.9.9~daily13.04.18.1~13.04-0ubuntu4 is in the changelog right below the upstream version bump
<sil2100> Yes
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have the branch?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.10
<didrocks> branch: lp:compiz
<didrocks> lp:compiz is ~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.10?
<sil2100> Shit
<sil2100> Ok, that answers all the questions
<didrocks> the error message has all the infos…
 * didrocks back on system settings
<sil2100> Damn, missed it completely, geh
<jbicha_> seb128: yay! I'm uploading g-c-c and g-s-d now, can you take care of having ubuntu-desktop depend on indicator-keyboard?
<seb128> sil2100, ^ can you make unity depends on indicator-keyboard?
<sil2100> seb128, jbicha_: you mean lp:unity? What's this new dependency?
<seb128> sil2100, yes, indicator-keyboard
<seb128> sil2100, well, as a recommends
<seb128> sil2100, it already recommends all the other indicators we use
<sil2100> seb128: MR coming up in a moment
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> jbicha_, did you plan to upload the new webkit as well?
<sil2100> seb128, jbicha_: I see indicator-keyboard just popped up 40 seconds ago, so here's the merge https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/indicator_keyboard_recommends/+merge/181332
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, approved
<pitti> seb128: merci, c'était délicieuse, comme toujours :)
<seb128> mterry_, we finally got indicator-keyboard in the archive, can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-keyboard/+bug/1205995 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1205995 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[MIR] indicator-keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> pitti, c'est bon les glaces ;-)
<mterry_> seb128, will look
<seb128> mterry_, thanks
<seb128> mterry_, we got ride of the extra vapis, tests are reliable and we have a bug subscriber
<jbicha_> seb128: sure I can upload webkit but.... bug 1163886 is nasty
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with WebKit 2.0+" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<seb128> ok, if there is a known issue, maybe not
<jbicha_> on the other hand, if we upload the new webkit it should speed up fixing the bug
<jbicha_> affects 386 people with dozens of duplicates
<seb128> jbicha_, things don't work this way, everybody is stretched out working 10 hours a day, adding pressures doesn't help
<seb128> jbicha_, btw just as a fyi, I'm likely going to upload eds soon to turn goa off, we need uoa to work and the gtk depends to be dropped
<jbicha_> right, that's why I didn't upload it :)
<seb128> and I'm not going to have time to fix stuff properly
<jbicha_> didn't you just say we don't break things?
<seb128> things are just crazy
<seb128> well, the choose is breaking Ubuntu and Ubuntu touch
<seb128> or breaking Ubuntu GNOME
<jbicha_> UOA in EDS is a new feature, GOA in EDS has worked for years
<seb128> I think we should go for what the majority of users run
<seb128> jbicha_, so you advocate for turning off uoa and not having eds integration working on Ubuntu/unity
<seb128> jbicha_, I don't think it's a reasonable stance
<jbicha_> Ubuntu GNOME had to deal with an unwanted dependency on Qt for a year
<seb128> right, that's unfortunate
<seb128> but Ubuntu touch aims at being on real devices shipped by early next year
<seb128> and we can't carry a broken GTK stack on the image
<seb128> that would have an high cost in footprint/installation time/etc
<seb128> jbicha_, I still suggest we dual build eds, once with uoa, once with goa and make different binaries conflicting
<seb128> jbicha_, that just requires somebody to look at it, and I'm not going to have the time before FF
<jbicha_> well if you're going to break things you at least don't have to get advance permission if you do it before the freezes :|
<seb128> I would prefer to not break things
<seb128> that's why I pointing it, if somebody has time to look at that, it would be great
<seb128> otherwise it's going to end up of "need to fix that, let's disable goa" next week
<Laney> I don't know how well the eds-uoa stuff works
<Laney> there's some weird bugs that people said were fixed by installing goa
<seb128> right
<seb128> Laney, we also need to get ride of the gtk depends on touch
<seb128> that's bringing in webkitgtk and tons of stuff
<seb128> and every mb is costly on device images
<jbicha_> Laney: I believe the issue you saw was because the calendar pieces need to be available for both uoa and goa
<Laney> something like that
<Laney> where does the gtk depends come from?
<jbicha_> the other issue is bug 1193018
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1193018 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "GOA support not completely split" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193018
<Laney> does having goa link gtk into some eds libraries?
<jbicha_> and https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=703290
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 703290 in General "Split goa parts of libgdata into a separate .so" [Normal,New]
<Laney> ah I kind of remember this
<Laney> there were ifdefs in the code
<seb128> Laney, are you interested in having a look to the whole issue?
<Laney> I doubt I'll be able to do it, at least not in a reasonable time
<seb128> same here :/
<Laney> it was quite entangled in the code
<Laney> you'll need to tease all of the goa stuff out into its own library
<seb128> do we know what binaries end up using goa?
<Laney> have you confirmed that it's true that disabling goa gets rid of the gtk depends and also makes calendars work properly?
<seb128> could we dual build those?
<seb128> no, I didn't yet, but I'm pretty sure it does
<seb128> I'm going to test build that in the next days
<jbicha_> your previous suggestion was to only disable goa on arm since the Ubuntu GNOME on ARM community is very small and Ubuntu Mobile is currently arm-only, right?
<jbicha_> and desktop will need gtk anyway
<seb128> jbicha_, right, but that was before I knew that uoa was broken by the goa split
<sil2100> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/mirclient_abi_break/+merge/181345 <- could you take a look? Quickie to unblock mirslave stack
<seb128> sil2100, acked
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks, kenvandine, cyphermox: all components that failed are re-running now, some failed because of some network issue, others needed intervention such as the libmirclient ABI/soname change, but now all is set up for a re-run
<didrocks> ok, great!
<sil2100> didrocks, kenvandine, cyphermox: publishing needs to be done when most things finish, since for instance mirslave needs to be released along with mir because of the ABI break
<didrocks> kgunn: we are already jungling a lot because of Mir those days, can your team tells us when you bump the package names? ^
<didrocks> kgunn: I would as well think we shouldn't play it risky those days if we want to land first versions
<didrocks> olli: FYI as well ^
<pstolowski> didrocks: ping
<kgunn> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> (libmirclient1 -> libmirclient2 in that case)
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> pstolowski: pong
<didrocks> sil2100: you will handle those?
<pstolowski> didrocks: just to clarify the removal of scopes; so the client-scopes.json is updated and has landed; and you will remove affected scopes from the distro before FF?
<didrocks> pstolowski: not sure I'll have time before FF, or please ping other AA on #ubuntu-release with the list of sources to remove
<didrocks> sil2100: you did remove those from dailies, right? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: which ones? I'll have to refresh my memory, let me check that
<mterry_> tedg, can you subscribe a relevant team to bugmail for url-dispatcher?
<didrocks> sil2100:  https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/libunity/update-client-scopes/+merge/180182
<tedg> mterry_, Done
<mterry_> tedg, thanks
<pitti> seb128: d'accord, Je crois que j'ai le reparé
<seb128> pitti, tu veux que j'essaye le patch ?
<pitti> seb128: I attached a patch to the bug, but I'd like hughsie to confirm before I push it upstream
<pitti> seb128: si tu veux
<seb128> pitti, let me local build
<pstolowski> sil2100: see https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/libunity/update-client-scopes/+merge/180182
<seb128> upower is small
<pitti> seb128: mais il s'en va pour aujourd'hui
<pitti> seb128: (s/pour// ? )
<seb128> pitti, "pour aujourd'hui" works
<sil2100> pstolowski: in a minute will check it and get back to you ;)
<ogra_> pitti, oh ...
 * pitti runs like hell
<pstolowski> sil2100: great
<ogra_> pitti, did you notice the upower patch i uploaded for sfoshee ? he said he contacted upstream but did not get any feedback for it ... probably you could back his request
<pitti> ogra_: I pinged sfoshee about them yesterday and asked him to attach them to bug(s); he didn't subscribe to the ML and there's currently no moderation
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> great, so thats sorted
<olli> didrocks, ffs, can you tell who did it?
 * ogra_ srikes from his TODO
<ogra_> *strikes too
<didrocks> olli: want me to dive in trunk?
<pitti> ogra: well, not quite yet; still need to be forwarded/applied
<olli> didrocks, if you can't tell from top of your head, nevermind
<ogra_> pitti, right, but there was an apparent blocker i wanted to have removed :)
<olli> just thought it was obvious
<didrocks> olli: seems to be that commit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/trunk/revision/991
<pitti> olli: ah, he did send them, good
<olli> I guess this was for ogra_^
<pitti> olli: sorry, yes
<olli> .oO(there is not enough space for 2 Olli's in this channel ;)
<pitti> olli: sorry for my tab laziness
<pitti> o<tab> worked until you spoke up :)
<olli> pitti, oh no worries
<didrocks> pitti: ah, I will blame weechat as well! ;)
 * didrocks keeps doing that o<tab>, relying on the smart completion of weechat
<pitti> I think weechat always expands to the nick who spoke most recently, in general that makes sense
<didrocks> yeah, and so you become lazy and just type a letter
<didrocks> "known issue here"
<pitti> bonne nuit tout le monde !
<didrocks> bonsoir pitti!
<ogra_> olli, well, thats easy, i'm oli with one l anyway ... easy to tell us apart :)
<olli> :)
<olli> didrocks, will fwd your input to the team
<didrocks> olli: thanks ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: they were not removed? the item was marked as DONE AFAIK last week
<sil2100> didrocks: I see them daily releasing, as well as apt-cache show unity as recommending those scopes
<sil2100> didrocks: at least from daily-release we need those removed
<sil2100> didrocks: and making sure that they are removed if installed
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: (I was wrong with the recommends part, as I have an older unity installed here)
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<didrocks> I saw them removed from my system :p
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, did you see what I added? do you think it's feasable between you and Mirv before EOW?
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: 5 phone components on the bottom of the spreasheet to bootstrap, 4 for dailies and 1 for direct sponsor in the archive
<sil2100> didrocks: sure
 * sil2100 gathers karma
<didrocks> will need preNEWing as well, I think it will be again seb128 and I, but let's try to have slangasek on board
<didrocks> sil2100: heh, indeed ;)
<didrocks> then, it's a step closer to no ppa and make asac happier
<didrocks> and that's priceless
<Laney> seb128: I just found out that i18n.tr has a plural argument
<seb128> Laney, I saw that in other projects, but it seems to conflict with how I set up the translations to be able to specify a domain...
<Laney> how's that?
<Laney> i18n.tr(singular, plural, n)
<seb128> how is the plural working?
<seb128> I made i18n.tr(string, [domain])
<seb128> can you have a i18n.tr(singular, plural, n, domain)
<seb128> ?
<Laney> that's called dtr
<seb128> I didn't find how to make xgettext dtrt
<seb128> i18n.dtr?
<seb128> what's the syntax?
<Laney> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-i18n.html
<seb128> can I do i18n.dtr(domain, singular, plural, n)?
<seb128> great
<Laney> didn't know you override the domain though
<Laney> where is that?
<seb128> we need to, the plugins might have their own translations
<seb128> e.g online accounts
<Laney> that's done in the .settings file though
<Laney> i think
<seb128> Laney, well, what reads the .settings? ;-)
<Laney> yes but I don't understand why the qml side has to know about this
<seb128> about what?
<Laney> the domain
<Laney> we haven't used dtr anywhere else
<seb128> see r52
<seb128> Laney, the issue is to have those strings properly listed in the pot
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that might be the wrong commit
<Laney> I see why you might have to use that the way things are if you want to use a non-default domain
<Laney> not sure why it matters for your use in battery though
<seb128> oh, I don't need it that in battery
<seb128> I'm just thinking loud, sorryu
<seb128> there was a gotcha with the po/po.pro last time I looked at that
<seb128> like the resulting .pot was buggy
<Laney> i'll find out in a minute
<seb128> xgettext didn't understand the dtr format
<seb128> k
<Laney> oh crap it's 17:57, how did that happen?
<Laney> need to go out in 20 minutes arghghghg
<seb128> need to go our for exercice
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> olli: kgunn: so sil2100 is going to coordinate the transition, but this will take more time has it wasn't warned. We will need someone with upload right as well or everything (even touch) will be blocked in proposed
<didrocks> because of this transition
<didrocks> when you are on top of you stack, you have more responsabilities :)
<kgunn> didrocks: ack...its a pain, but it it good to see the catches working for api right ?
<kgunn> silver lining
<didrocks> kgunn: right ;) the issue there is that on the client, we have a consumer outside of dailies (xmir)
<didrocks> kgunn: otherwise, it would have been easier to do that in a more transparent fashion
<didrocks> on that, after again 12 crazy hours… /me waves good evening!
<Laney> seb128: hmm, it doesn't work for me
<Laney> seb128: I see "%n minutes" literally
<Laney> got to go, will push but not MP what I have
 * Laney waves
<sil2100> seb128: hi! still around?
<sil2100> seb128: need a quick ACK https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/libmirclient2_platform/+merge/181357
<sil2100> fginther: ^ could you ACK?
<sil2100> ;)
<fginther> sil2100, np
 * sil2100 needs anyone to approve, since otherwise he'll have to self-approve
<sil2100> Which is bad
<sil2100> fginther: thank you!
<fginther> sil2100, done. Depends on what you mean by 'bad'
<fginther> :-)
 * fginther self approves just to avoid direct pushes sometimes
<sil2100> True, that's better indeed ;)
<sil2100> Safer
<sil2100> Tragedy, the intel machine got offline again
<sil2100> geh, I'll never finish for today ;/
<robru> good morning desktoppers!
<sil2100> robru: morning!
<robru> sil2100, hey, how's it going? I just got in to vancouver!
<sil2100> robru: ok, just in case you want to do some daily-business - one tick has been missed
<sil2100> robru: it's really REALLY busy ;)
<sil2100> robru: we missed one tick since Mir introduced an ABI break, and all hell went loose
<sil2100> robru: so just so you know - mir related stuff might get stuck in -proposed until RAOF uploads the dep-bumped xorg-server
<sil2100> robru: oh, and the intel AP machine is going all crazy, dying for no reason
<sil2100> But now... I need to rest, 12 hours of work is a bit too much
<sil2100> See you tomorrow everyone
<robru> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/friends/disable-contacts-sync/+merge/181386 trivial diff if you get a sec please.
<robru> cyphermox, ping
<cyphermox> pong
<robru> cyphermox, hey. just curious if you are looking at the daily release stuff right now? I think you are the 'vanguard' for the most recent run
<robru> weird issue with the sdk stack, looks like it needs to be republished? not sure though, and didn't want to do it in case you're working on it
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> well, it doesn't need to be republished
<cyphermox> it says failed, but seems to me like it was all good
<cyphermox> the package is in the archive and the commit was merged
<cyphermox> robru: same for unity8
<cyphermox> there's just the tests for unity that failed
<robru> cyphermox, can you explain to me why it's red? the failure message makes no sense.
<robru> to me
<cyphermox> well it's red because there was an error
<cyphermox> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-head-3.0publish/195/console
<cyphermox> the return code was something evil
<cyphermox> so it becomes red, but either it passed anyway, or someone else touched it and didn't tell me
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, that URL exactly. that error message means nothing to me. "lock exists"? that makes it sounds like it tried to run twice at once. and this one failed. so where's the other one that passed?
<cyphermox> robru: no idea
<robru> what I mean is this error has nothing to do with the sdk stack itself, it looks like an error inside jenkins or inside the daily infrastructure itself
<cyphermox> yes
<robru> ok then
<robru> cyphermox, http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/job/cu2d-sdk-head/ actually #260 and #261 both ran at the same time, and #260 is green. so I guess it's fine?
<cyphermox> ah, nice catch
<cyphermox> how did this happen though?
<robru> no idea.
<robru> cyphermox, exact same thing on unity8, the previous job ran within 30s of the most recent run and is green.
<cyphermox> yep
<robru> cyphermox, unity7 stack is the only one with a real failure, and it was simply aborted by lukasz. so I guess we just have to wait for that one to run again? I don't see anything actionable among these failures.
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> we'll just watch the next run carefully
<robru> alright then, I vanguard the next run. might ping you for help depending on what the errors look like ;-)
<robru> gonna be around in a couple hours?
<cyphermox> yeah I'll be sticking around way late, most likely
<cyphermox> I try to watch the orphan run late at night too ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-22
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<pitti> RAOF, robert_ancell: hey Chris, hey Robert, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hello!
<RAOF> pitti: Aloha!
<pitti> robert_ancell, RAOF: one question: what's the plan wrt. multi-monitor config under MIR? will xserver-xmir be taught to understand proper xrandr, or g-s-d be taught to apply .config/monitors.xml the MIR way?
<pitti> and is there a workaround to disable the internal LVDS and drive the external monitor (on the dock) with full resolution?
<RAOF> xserver-xmir will be taught to understand xrandr.
<pitti> ah, sweet
<pitti> i. e. that should apply to gnome, kde, etc. then
<RAOF> There'll be a call for testing shortly :)
<RAOF> Yeah.
<pitti> (I tried it yesterday to debug something for sabdfl, but I don't want to run it like that all day, hence my question for a workaround)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: awesome
<RAOF> Yeah, having actual multihead support is pretty important :)
<didrocks> morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<Mirv> robru: can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/unity_add_indicator-keyboard/+merge/181458 ?
<Mirv> ah, canceling that one, already in robru's branch as of around the exact same time :)
<didrocks> salut pitti!
<didrocks> hey Mirv
<Mirv> hey didrocks
<robru> hi didrocks, Mirv, pitti! ;-)
<pitti> hey robru, how are you?
<robru> pitti, not bad. thinking about that pygobject help() introspection issue.
<didrocks> hey robru!
<robru> didrocks, hi!
<didrocks> robru: how was your travel? back home?
<robru> didrocks, almost home! I am just a short 2hr boat ride away! ;-)
<didrocks> heh :)
<robru> didrocks, but the train was really nice. I got a sleeper cabin and had a shower on the train! so comfortable! I can never ride economy class ever again ;-)
<didrocks> waow, excellent, indeed!
<Mirv> didrocks: I'd ask http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Friends/job/cu2d-friends-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qml-friends_0.2.0+13.10.20130821-0ubuntu1.diff but it's missing Replaces
<robru> the shower was so nice! the drain was a direct hole in the bottom of the train, I could see the ground flying by as we went
<robru> Mirv, oh, good catch
<didrocks> Mirv: indeed, good catch :)
<didrocks> robru: 2 hours is enough to fix it? :p
<didrocks> do you mind?
<didrocks> robru: ah, the water was directly going on the rails?
<robru> didrocks, haha, yes and yes
<Mirv> didrocks: can you approve a libunity-dev b-d version bump? http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.81.3+13.10.20130821.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> I'll hold from rerunning more stacks since a scheduled rerun is 15mins away
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah +1 ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: right, better to wait now
<didrocks> let's hope leann's team will give us support soon on the intel kernel pb
<robru> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/qml-friends/fix-replaces/+merge/181462 please approve this packaging change to better handle this rename transition
<Mirv> argh, I'm doing five things at the same time now, this is not healthy for brain
<Mirv> debugging qtwebkit, watching stacks, testing qtdeclarative patch on device, patching/building qtcreator and testing raring/quantal/precise qtcreator updates
<Mirv> :D
<didrocks> robru: can you just add one package name per line and add trailing comma please?
<didrocks> robru: just in nitpick mode, but it's better to see what rename changed and so on ;)
<didrocks> (and consistency between sources)
<didrocks> Mirv: heh, welcome to my world every single day!
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe that explains to you why I'm nuts :p
<Mirv> didrocks: I can feel it :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> we lost a robru :)
<robru> sorry, was busy
<didrocks> next tick is soonish
<didrocks> I would rather not miss it
<robru> ok
<robru> nitpick mode: ON! `wrap-and-sort -a -t` you guys are gonna love this ;-)
<robru> approve now please ;-)
<robru> oh, look at that! qtdeclarative5-test-plugin was included in the deps twice. this fixes that.
<didrocks> (approved with hate :p)
<robru> hahahahAHHAHAHAH
<robru> can we somehow make `wrap-and-sort -a -t` a commit hook so that nobody can ever commit unsorted dep lists ever again?
<robru> like just make jenkins do it automatically during the merge or something.
<didrocks> robru: that's a nice idea in fact
<didrocks> doing that automatically as part of the MP
<didrocks> robru: mind noting it down somewhere?
<robru> the only trick is that wrap-and-sort likes to drop our little comment about the packaging team. So we'd need to fix that bug in order to automate it.
<didrocks> (I still hate wrap-and-sort, don't mislead :p)
<didrocks> yeah, it's just a bug that can be fixed, indeed
<robru> didrocks, I'll file a bug for this, what package should I use?
<robru> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro perhaps here?
<didrocks> robru: there is no package for the upstream merger, just file against cupstream2distro, it's where I'm looking anyway
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> hey dpm!
<didrocks> dpm: how are you?
<dpm> morning didrocks, doing well, and you?
 * Mirv practices on getting core-dev acks on #ubuntu-devel
<didrocks> Mirv: heh, great!
<didrocks> dpm: I'm good thanks! I wonder if you had any chance to have qreator fixes uploaded
<didrocks> or is it stuck on a queue sponsoring?
<didrocks> IIRC, I gave a conditional ack on some additional fixes
<dpm> didrocks, I haven't had a chance, but I filed the bug and milestoned it for the release I'm preparing, probably this weekend if I've got the time -> bug 1210408
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210408 in Qreator "Fix packaging issues" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210408
<didrocks> dpm: ok, thanks
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody have a second look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1213998?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213998 in UbuntuKylin "[needs-packaging] youker-assistant" [High,New]
<dholbach> it looks like the kylin folks are still waiting for a review there
<sil2100> Morning
<sil2100> A bit late, but had to deal with the internet in this new flat
<Mirv> morning sil2100!
<dholbach> salut seb128
<dholbach> seb128, tu sais quelqu'un qui peut réviser bug 1213998?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213998 in UbuntuKylin "[needs-packaging] youker-assistant" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213998
<seb128> dholbach, salut, je peux le faire
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<dholbach> très bien
<dholbach> merci beaucoup
<Laney> morning
<seb128> Laney, hey, good morning! how are you?
<Laney> good thanks!
<Laney> you?
<pitti> salut seb128, hey Laney
 * pitti hugs dholbach
<Laney> guten morgen pitti
<mlankhorst> wie gehts
<seb128> Laney, I'm good thanks
<Laney> ooh patch piloting this afternoon, how exciting
<seb128> pitti, salut!
<Mirv> robru: friends published, see #ubuntu-devel for the ack discussio
 * dholbach hugs pitti back
<seb128> pitti, I confirmed that your upower fix works btw
<pitti> seb128: très bien
<seb128> pitti, I've other upower issues...
<seb128> pitti, the history datas tend to have buggy charge=0.000 around suspend/resume, do you think it would make sense for upower to filter them out? or should I filter them out on client-side?
<seb128> pitti, I'm going to do "if [n-1] > 1 && n = 0, then ignore"
<seb128> in practice I doubt we often hit 0% charge anyway
<pitti> seb128: these are status "unknown", not "charging" or "discharging", right?
<pitti> seb128: yes, you need to filter out "unknown"; the test suite does that as well, I'm not sure what this means
<seb128> pitti, I do that already, but some are "empty"
<seb128> 1376926716	46.000	discharging
<seb128> 1376939036	0.000	empty
<seb128> 1376939037	0.000	unknown
<seb128> 1376939037	43.000	discharging
<seb128> pitti, I'm just going to do what I said, filter out the 0 if previous point is > 1
<seb128> in practice I doubt we ever have 0 on charge curves
<seb128> or if we do we should get there by being at 1% before (if the device doesn't go flat while suspended)
<Mirv> sil2100: compiz+unity would be "ready" and even autopilot succeeded, but you know better what to do with that transition..
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! Looking
<sil2100> Mirv: ohshit
<sil2100> Mirv: you saw the changelog?
<Mirv> sil2100: big, lots of text, that one?-)
<sil2100> Mirv: you think hm, is that acceptable ;p ? Yea
<sil2100> Mirv: I mean, good they put those descriptive commit messages
<sil2100> But COME ON
<seb128> haha
<darkxst> pitti, seb128 hi
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<darkxst> seb128, so we can start on g-s-d now?
<seb128> darkxst, to be honest I don't think we are going to have the spare cycles for that before feature freeze
<darkxst> well its basically ready
<Mirv> sil2100: I think those are ok. well, huge, but still it seems it's their habit and it wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't the whole commits for several months
<darkxst> and was a lot of work getting it to the point
<seb128> darkxst, yeah, things always seem ready, until you figure out that they have bugs and you need to deal with those
<seb128> darkxst, even reviewing the work is going to take time and we are all overworked over crazy
<sil2100> Indeed
<seb128> darkxst, and fixing e-d-s goa/uoa is higher on my list than getting a new g-s-d in if I find spare cycle in the next week
<sil2100> Mirv: anyway, we need someone to ACK at least the compiz changes
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: are we getting an unity landing today?
<sil2100> Mirv: so someone that has some more time on his hands, as the diff is pretty big
<sil2100> seb128: yes, with the new compiz, but we need an ACK
<seb128> sil2100, packaging ack?
<sil2100> seb128: while the new compiz has a BIG diff
<seb128> packaging diff or code diff?
<sil2100> seb128: packaging diff
<seb128> nobody is going to be able to review the code diff
<seb128> oh, how so?
<seb128> shot me the url
<seb128> I can try to have a look...
<seb128> or run away :p
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.10+13.10.20130822-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> seb128: most of it is a biiiig changelog ;p But well, it hasn't been released for a looong time
<Laney> darkxst: got it in a ppa?
<Laney> I'll try running it for a bit
<darkxst> Laney, ppa:darkxst/gsd38
<sil2100> seb128: there's not much actual packaging changes though, so it should be easy to review - although the big diff can scare a bit
<Laney> k
<Laney> maybe mail the desktop list too
<Mirv> in addition to that compiz ack, unity itself needs ack http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6013267/
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: compiz looks fine, but somebody should check that the grid.xml.in and expo.xml.in changes are fine
<seb128> +-		    <default>&lt;Control&gt;&lt;Alt&gt;KP_4</default>
<seb128> ++		    <default>&lt;Control&gt;&lt;Super&gt;Left</default>
<seb128> eg
<seb128> do we overwrite those values somewhere else?
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: e.g please check that the grid keybindings are still the same after update
<seb128> otherwise +1 on the other changes
<seb128> Mirv, unity is +1
<sil2100> seb128: thank you! Will check
<seb128> yw
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: do you want me to update/run those updates to see if they are alright?
<sil2100> seb128: I'm upgrading now as well
<Mirv> seb128: I think that'd be welcome
<Mirv> me too
<darkxst> Laney, ok, guess I need to remerge the g-c-c in that ppa first though
<Mirv> say what you want about CLI, I like synaptic for package management
<Laney> darkxst: the gsettings override is specifying some keys that don't exist any more
<sil2100> Mirv: seb128: working fine here after upgrade, at least my keybindings are the same now, so it looks ok here
<darkxst> Laney, they are in ubuntu-settings packages though arent they?
<Laney> no it comes from gsd
<Laney> for the media keys plugin
<Mirv> basic smoke test of new compiz + unity alright
<sil2100> Let's publish
<sil2100> Mirv: should I?
<darkxst> Laney, ok will remove them
<sil2100> Mirv: publishing
<Mirv> sil2100: +1 for 4 months newer compiz :)
<sil2100> \o/ Now it would be nice to get indicators + HUD released as well
<Mirv> yeah, I updated the bug to tell that the fix didn't fix either at least completely
<Mirv> and pinged wellark regarding hud, ted is obviously not awake yet. other pings welcome.
<Mirv> (did not ping ted either)
<seb128> Mirv, did you get a pong from Wellark?
<attente> seb128, do you have time to take a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/gvfs/+merge/181503 ?
<Mirv> seb128: no
<Mirv> seb128: now did
<seb128> Laney, hey, please review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-charge-tweaks/+merge/181505 (load the webpage, I put review comments that you are not going to get via email)
<Laney> will do
<Laney> trying to find a solution to this i18n.tr thing
<seb128> Laney, please don't spend a day on that, nothing is broken atm and we have bigger issues than making code look nicer...
<seb128> attente, approved
<Laney> i'm not spending a day on it ...
<attente> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> attente, I merged your accountsservice changes btw, going to review your indicator-keyboard patch to use that next
<mhr3_> larsu, could you pls answer the qmenumodel question in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unity-theme-icon-provider/+merge/180805/comments/410625 ?
<seb128> Laney, ok, I'm just saying, you were already on it when I left for exercice yesterday evening ;-)
<Laney> no
<Laney> I tried to use the documented function
<Laney> then I saw that it didn't work
<Laney> then I left
<attente> seb128, ah, that's great, thanks!
<Sweetshark> moin!
<seb128> Laney, ok, all good then ;-)
<Laney> ok, got it
<Laney> i18n.tr("1 minute", "%1 minutes".arg(n), n)
<larsu> mhr3_: will do
<larsu> mhr3_: holy shit, why did setSchemeSearchPaths get added?!
<larsu> mhr3_: thanks for the catch ;)
<seb128> larsu, can a GActionGroup be casted in a GActionMap?
<seb128> larsu, or said differently, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/hud/g_action_map_lookup_action/+merge/181508 ?
<larsu> seb128: no, not every actiongroup is an actionmap (GSimpleActionGroup is both, though)
<larsu> seb128: I'll review it ;)
<seb128> larsu, danke
<Sweetshark> I seems like launchpad tried to import the LibreOffice repository again. Launchpad not sits not in a corner and whimpers. Poor thing, it always ends like that.
<seb128> larsu, indicator stack is blocked because of that (indicators fail to build on deprecation warnings and we got a new glib that deprecates -g_simple_action_group_lookup)
<seb128> Mirv, ^
<larsu> seb128: that patch is correct. Approving.
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<larsu> waiting for jenkins before top-approving
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/remove_deprecated_scopes/+merge/181512
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks, pstolowski: there's also this for deprecation - https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-scope-home/replace_deprecated_scopes/+merge/181511
<seb128> Laney, not sure if you noted the other day, but I've a "location" subpanel on my disk (at least the UI)
<Laney> yes I remember you saying
<Laney> should be easy to hook it in
<seb128> Laney, going to review your security&privacy now and then propose that subpanel on top
<seb128> Laney, right, I just wanted to make sure you don't start on it/dup work
<Laney> should we add gsettings keys for these settings?
<seb128> which ones?
<Laney> most of the security-privacy ones
<Laney> or does something exist already
<seb128> Laney, on that topic
<seb128> bug #1207854
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207854 in Unity 8 "[greeter] should provide launcher/camera/notes options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207854
<seb128> bug #1207857
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207857 in Unity 8 "[greeter] should provide options for stats/messages on welcome screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207857
<seb128> bug #1208418
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208418 in Unity 8 "[greeter] should provide a "lock sound" option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208418
<seb128> Laney, I opened that a few weeks ago
<seb128> Laney, it would be worth talking to mterry about it again, he said he wanted to use accountsservice for some of the stuff
<seb128> grrr
 * seb128 wtf at indicator-datetime
<seb128> make check fails on
<seb128> The following files contain translations and are currently not in use. Please
<seb128> consider adding these to the POTFILES.in file, located in the po/ directory.
<seb128> debian/indicator-datetime/usr/share/indicator-datetime/datetime-dialog.ui
<Laney> heh
<seb128> I'm adding that to POTFILES.in but I don't get why that's happening
<Laney> adding a file in the debian/ build tree?
<seb128> no, I was going to add po/POTFILES.skip to the upstream source
<seb128> but that seems wrong
<seb128> I wonder what changed that this just started
<Mirv> sil2100: approved
<sil2100> Mirv: sankyu!
<Sweetshark> seb128: any opinion on the phantom fix for 3.5.7 issue? Just remove it from changelog?
<seb128> Sweetshark, sorry I didn't have time to look at your email yet
<seb128> Sweetshark, let me have a look
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv, didrocks: do you know if anything changed on the upstream CI side that makes make check run where it was not before?
<didrocks> seb128: I don't know about it
<Laney> it's running some extra test now
<seb128> k :/
<Laney> I: user script /var/cache/pbuilder/build//4040/tmp/hooks/B09googletests starting
<sil2100> seb128: same here, not really sure what changed - I think we'll need Francis around
<Mirv> nope here too
<Laney> compare https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/indicator-datetime-saucy-amd64-ci/32/console and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/indicator-datetime-saucy-amd64-ci/33/console
<Mirv> seb128: hey. did the powerpc trick you did on Tuesday for signon work? since libhud-qt is also stuck, and it also already has i386 amd64 armhf defined instead of any
<Mirv> or the removal of packages
<seb128> Mirv, yes, it worked
<seb128> Laney, right, that B09googletests broke things
<Sweetshark> seb128: story is: guy prepared a patch, explicitly asked for inclusion in SRU, I applied the patch and asked if he would be happy with it and promised to include it, if its tested on the ppa for 1-2 weeks.
<Sweetshark> seb128: He reported back that he is happy with the fix -- although the patches are not in patches/series, so they are never applied. :/ My proposal is to not apply the patches for this SRU (as they have seen no testing in the PPA), but keep them and test them in the PPA for the next SRU. So the only change for the SRU would be removing them from changelog.
<sil2100> didrocks: I know I asked that before, but do we have a common license that we use for assets for Canonical upstream projects?
<sil2100> What CC was that?
 * sil2100 should probably ask management
<didrocks> sil2100: look on the canonical wiki
<Mirv> seb128: excuses page says libhud-qt-doc on powerpc is outdated, so removing that powerpc binary would apparently unlock the proposed migration
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems fair enough, +1
<seb128> Mirv, ok, let me have a look
<seb128> Laney, is indicator-datetime just hitting segfault for everyone with the new glib?
<Laney> probably everyone with eds enabled
<seb128> Laney, hum, quite a gotcha, we already got a stack of dups
<seb128> Laney, can you manually upload your fix to saucy?
<Laney> even though it's still in proposed?
<Sweetshark> pitti: ^^ -- I will tweak the changelog for 3.5.7 and ping you when its done.
<seb128> Laney, I would rather get that fix sooner than later
<seb128> Laney, see bug #1215003 the dups
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215003 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_date_time_to_unix()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215003
<Laney> huh, ok
<Laney> give me a minute then
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, we need integration tests to make sure than glib updates don't break indicators/unity ;-)
<Laney> uploaded
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<Laney> i don't really understand the bug though
<Laney> it's something to do with the .ui file only
<Laney> otherwise it would list all of the files
<seb128> Laney, the issue is that they run "make check" after the dh_install steps
<seb128> Laney, intltool is looking for sources files
<seb128> in debian/tmp you will get only binaries/datas
<seb128> not source
<seb128> the .ui is the only "source" there
<seb128> but it's enough to make it looks like there is a source in the tree not listed by POTFILES
<Laney> so it can't see that the file is already translated
<seb128> Laney, it's not translated
<seb128> translations are in the .mo
<Laney> OK, that it's the same as a file that is listed in POTFILES.in then
<Laney> i.e. that it's a copy in the build tree of a file that was already listed for translation
<Laney> anyway, guess this check gets to be rethought :P
<Laney> I guess it could write a potfiles.skip to ignore debian/ itself
<Laney> oh bums, it's failing to build
<Laney> args, because I disabled proposed in my chroot yesterday
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks, seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dialer-app/packaging_review/+merge/181520
<didrocks> sil2100: I let you and Mirv deal with the first pass maybe? Then seb128 or I would do the preNEWing
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks, seb128: as mentioned in the description, there's one thing I need to still consult with upstream, but they're not around
<sil2100> k
<didrocks> sil2100: at worse, ask bill if you can't get upstream
<seb128> Laney, don't workaround it, it's going to bite any source, we just need the CI guys to fix their config
<seb128> sil2100, looking
<Laney> seb128: I'm not
<seb128> Laney, k
<Laney> larsu: can you confirm/deny this please: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/indicator-datetime/use_g_action_map/+merge/181522
<seb128> Laney, can you mp the changelog of your manual upload back to trunk?
<seb128> Laney, the daily release stuff is going to be unhappy otherwise
<larsu> Laney: is p->actions a GSimpleActionGroup?
<Laney> larsu: yes; g_simple_action_group_new ();
<larsu> Laney: looks good to me then, approving
<Laney> seb128: really? won't it regenerate the changelog anyway from the proper MPs?
<Laney> larsu: cheers, uploading too
<seb128> Laney, well, there is a manual upload, so it's going to block "wait, there is an upload in Ubuntu that we don't have in trunk, let's block to have somebody confirm that we don't override a direct distro upload"
<Laney> yeah I get that part
<Laney> I just thought you could say "OK, that's fine" and then carry on rather than needing to merge the changelog back in
<Laney> can just add it to the action map MP though
<seb128> Laney, hum, I think didrocks added support for that but I'm unsure now, I don't find it in the FAQ
<seb128> Laney, it might just work in fact, it used to not
<Laney> I'll leave it and see ;-)
<Laney> easy to put it in otherwise
<seb128> didrocks, if distro has a changelog entry with no change compared to trunk, is that going to work or do we still need to changelog entry to be merged back?
<seb128> Laney, right
<seb128> sil2100, dialer-app ... can it be arch: any rather than hardcoding the archs?
<sil2100> I changed that, right?
<sil2100> seb128: +Architecture: any
<sil2100> seb128: or maybe you're asking if it's safe?
<seb128> sil2100, sorry, too many pings, I branched lp:dialer-app to do the preNEW review, not your branch
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> No problem!
<seb128> sil2100, do we need 2 autopilot packages?
<sil2100> seb128: that's something that I need to ask upstream exactly
<sil2100> seb128: besides, both have different deps
<sil2100> Conflicting deps
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> if they have conflicting deps it makes sense I guess
<sil2100> I'm just wondering why
<didrocks> seb128: need to force the rebuild
<didrocks> (sorry this channel was focused, so didn't get the notifications)
<seb128> didrocks, no worry, less notifications is good ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: there is a "skip check" not exposed for now on the command line
<seb128> k
<seb128> sil2100, ^ please, use the skip check for indicator-datetime later on, we did a manual archive upload for it
<seb128> sil2100, I reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dialer-app/packaging_review/+merge/181520 ... good for preNEW, I just added a small nitpick, you have extra build-depends there that seem not needed
<seb128> Laney, looking to your privacy work, I guess you can already do the phone locking subscreen/values (look to battery if you want, there is a pretty similar "%1 minutes" picker/subscreen for the suspend time)
<seb128> Laney, looks like that one would make sense as a gsettings key (at least for v1 with one user, not sure with multiusers)
<Laney> seb128: ah, yeah, hmm, I wonder how those settings interact
<seb128> Mirv, hud build fix merged in
<Mirv> seb128: ok, rerunning
<Mirv> then someons should still fix indicator-messages as well
<seb128> Mirv, what's the issue with it?
<Mirv> seb128: similar to hud, same bug report as well bug #1215180
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215180 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Deprecated method call causes failing quaternourly release." [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215180
<seb128> larsu, ^ can you do that?
<seb128> larsu, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148154412/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.indicator-messages_13.10.1%2B13.10.20130822.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> larsu: same glib deprecation on gaction issues
<Mirv> seb128: thanks if you have a chance to check the libhud-qt powerpc at some point
<Mirv> (or libhud-qt-doc to be precise)
<seb128> Mirv, sorry, today is another of those crazy pings days, doing that now
<Mirv> seb128: yes, no hurry, that was both a thanks and a gentle reminder :)
<Mirv> sil2100: part two https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/remove_obsolete_scopes_from_packages/+merge/181535
<larsu> seb128: will fix right away (coming from lunch)
<larsu> seb128: the real fix is to specify the glib version number, so that we don't get those warnings
<larsu> and to diable -Werror *cough*
<seb128> larsu, thanks, the new glib is in saucy-proposed if you need it
<seb128> larsu, yeah, I still think having Werror and include deprecation warnings doesn't make sense
<seb128> it's good to know about deprecations
<seb128> but that should "stop the production line"
<seb128> shouldn't*
<larsu> seb128: exactly. GLib has macros for that (if you say you use 2.30, you won't get warnings about deprectations in 2.32)
<larsu> I'll add them to indicator-messages
<seb128> larsu, I've no strong opinion, is the intend to say "I targetted that version/verified with it"? it seems that's something that forces you to revisit the macro use every cycle
<seb128> larsu, where most of the time things just work even on newer glib
<seb128> I would rather go for "don't use the macro, don't stop build on deprecations, but report bugs when the CI find those warnings"
<seb128> Mirv, libhud-qt moved to release
<larsu> seb128: https://developer.gnome.org/glib/stable/glib-compiling.html shows all the possibilities (search for MIN_REQUIRED)
<seb128> larsu, right, I'm not convinced it's useful, it seems like we want to get warnings about those so we know we need to update our code, just not stop build on them
<seb128> larsu, oh well, I've no strong opinion either way either, so just do whatever feels right to you ;-)
<larsu> seb128: I agree, but ted doesn't like turning off -Werror...
<larsu> so either you convince him, or I'll just use MIN_REQUIRED and MAX_ALLOWED :P
<seb128> larsu, or you could port the code to the current apis :p
<seb128> larsu, did you guys talk about doing -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations ?
<larsu> seb128: ya, ovbiously this is only so that this doesn't happen again in the future
<larsu> seb128: no, that might be a viable alternative. Good idea.
<seb128> larsu, let me talk to ted about that when he gets online
<seb128> larsu, -Werror -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations seems like it should make everybody happy
<Mirv> seb128: awesome!
<seb128> larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-messages/dont-werror-on-deprecated-declarations/+merge/181546 ... let's see when ted gets in
<larsu> seb128: ah thanks :)
<larsu> bbiab
<tkamppeter> The package gksu has been removed from the standard installation of Ubuntu recently. Which package should I use as replacement? Or should I pull in gksu by a dependency?
<tkamppeter> seb128, ^^
<tkamppeter> seb128, bug 1209246
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1209246 in hplip (Ubuntu) "HPlip gui doesn't handle authentication properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1209246
<seb128> tkamppeter, we use pkexec instead
<tkamppeter> seb128, how can I get a password window being popped up instead of a console password prompt?
<seb128> tkamppeter, "pkexec <command>" should give you a graphical ui
<tkamppeter> seb128, yes, what I did wrong is to run "pkexec <command>" in a terminal where I was SSHed into another machine. In a terminal on the local machine I get the GUI.
<tkamppeter> seb128, thank you very much.
<seb128> tkamppeter, yw!
<Mirv> drafted https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1308-qt51 , not sure how to move forward as I don't know who's the Client track lead
<seb128> Laney, how crazy is your afternoon? would you fancy updating ubuntu-wallpapers with the new images selected for 13.10? (you can consider that as sponsoring I guess :p)
<Laney> i moved that to tomorrow
<seb128> Mirv, I can accept it
<Laney> but i could do something like that
<seb128> Laney, question stands ;-)
<seb128> Laney, ok, fwding you the email, thanks
<Laney> i want to get some gsettings into security-privacy first though
<Laney> let me tell you which ones i'm planning on doing and you can see if they make sense
<Mirv> seb128: ok.
<Laney> lock method, phone locking timeout (not lock on idle), sleep locks immediately, encryption, stats on welcome screen, messages on welcome screen
<Laney> in lieu of accountsservice handling them ...
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> Laney, let's get mterry in that discussion
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, how are you?
<seb128> mterry, Laney is looking at the security-privacy settings and they have the greeter options we discussed some weeks ago
<mterry> seb128, that's a question guaranteed to make me wary  :)
<Laney> muhahaha
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> basically we want to know where to store the settings
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: kenvandine: cyphermox: robru: FYI, intel machine updated to latest kernel and rebooted on kernel's team demand
<didrocks> let's hope :)
<Laney> gsettings would be really easy but we heard you think it's best in accountsservice
<cyphermox> ack
<seb128> mterry, I guess we could do gsettings for v1, but I'm not sure how things are going to work the day we go multiuser
<mterry> seb128, Laney: well.  If we store in gsettings, it's tricky to get them to the lightdm user
<mterry> seb128, Laney: accountsservice solves that at least.  What's the problems you're considering with it?
<seb128> mterry, I was wondering if we could use polkit to write to a system gsettings
<seb128> mterry, I don't think we have problems/strong opinion, it's just that writting to gsettings is one line of qml :p
<mterry> seb128, I'm not super familiar with system gsettings.  Is that just user-less settings?
<mterry> seb128, with a plugin.  So is AccountsService  ;)
<seb128> mterry, there is no "user less", but I guess we could write through polkit to the lightdm user config
<seb128> mterry, do we have accountsservice qml bindings?
<mterry> seb128, oh, didn't know if gsettings grew a capability
<Laney> no qml
<mterry> seb128, in a unity8 branch we do, not really a public module
<Laney> but I don't think accountsservice has key-value stuff does it
<seb128> mterry, we have gsettings qml bindings
<mterry> Laney yeah it does these days
<Laney> I don't really mind writing some cpp
<Laney> oh really?
<mterry> seb128, right
<Laney> I still see a load of SetBlah methods
<mterry> seb128, you'd need a daemon to do the writing to the lightdm gsettings, right?
<Laney> accountsservice would be preferable to that imho
<mterry> Laney, hold on...  let me link you to a branch that adds a key for unity8 edge-demo purposes
<seb128> mterry, yeah, that would be code as well
<seb128> accountsservice might make sense
<mterry> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/demo/+merge/177923
<Laney> what's that stuff desrt was talking about re: accountsservice?
<mterry> Laney, that's a branch I'm working on for unity8.  It shows how to talk to accountsservice, and how to register new key/value pairs with AS
<mterry> Laney, that's the stuff desrt was talking about
<desrt> mterry: thanks for working on this :)
<mterry> Laney: notice the changes to the plugins/Accountsservice directory
 * mterry waves at desrt
<seb128> Laney, that was added in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/0.6.34-0ubuntu1
<seb128> hey desrt ;-)
<desrt> hey
<Laney> mterry: want to make this module public? ;-)
<mterry> Laney, I'm not confident it's amazing enough.  Where do we put public modules like this?
<Laney> not sure ...
<mterry> Would need to change the API a bit too, to handle custom interfaces, instead of hardcoding
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> ok I'll copy it for now :P
<Laney> mterry: have you defined the names of the properties for these things?
<mterry> Laney, hm?  You mean like hte com.canonical.unity.AccountsService.xml file?
<Laney> I don't know, do I?
<mterry> Laney, so the important new files, besides the stuff to talk to dbus are:
<mterry> com.canonical.unity.AccountsService.xml - defines new properties
<Laney> I didn't know if it was just done dynamically
<Laney> where can I get that file then?
<mterry> com.canonical.unity.AccountsService.policy - defines who can access them
<Laney> in unity8?
<mterry> Laney, it's in my branch.  You make it for your stuff
<Laney> but it needs to cooperate with the greeter
<mterry> Laney, so you define your own interface, drop it in the right directory, and AS will pick it up and add it as a dynamic property
<NikTh> Hello,
<mterry> Laney, I don't know if you want to put it in unity8 or not.  This sounded more like a system-settings thing, r ight?
<Laney> well s-s will set and unity8 will read
<NikTh> Where is the 12.04.3 release announcement ? Expected 14 hours ago ...
<Laney> guess it doesn't matter
<Laney> NikTh: not out yet
<Laney> there is no 'expected' time
<NikTh> Laney: Do you know when ?
<Laney> no, when it's ready
<mterry> Laney, so sure.  s-s or whatever can drop that file in and greeter could just use dbus
<NikTh> Laney: Yes there is.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.04.3
<Laney> mterry: right, so I shall just invent the names
<Laney> NikTh: that is just the start of the UTC day, ignore it
<mterry> Laney, keep in mind that while AS here is very useful, it has limited customization potential for system builders.  Like no default-overrides or lock-down support...  So if you need those, maybe a combo of AS and gsettings or something may help
<Laney> you'll find no release has ever happened at that time
<NikTh> Laney: Hah, right. UTC.
<Laney> mterry: well, /I/ don't but who knows what OEM people will want?
<Laney> hmm, that's kind of tough
<Laney> I suppose it would be possible to dpkg-divert the interface file out of the way to install your own
<mterry> Laney, OEM people always *could* do a dpkg divert yeah
<mterry> Laney, :)
<Laney> but then s-s will probably blow up
<mterry> Laney, so that solves OEM, but not admins.
<mterry> Laney, why would s-s blow up?  As long as OEM was only changing default values
<Laney> as long as that, but if something's changed to read-only
<mterry> Although, I hear dpkg diver was originally for admins, not packagers
<Laney> yes
<NikTh> Laney: When its ready, is not applicable in Ubuntu. Ubuntu has scheduled release dates : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Laney> NikTh: when it's ready within the specified day
<mterry> Laney, I think it's rare that people actually want to lock things down
<NikTh> Laney: Thanks :-)
<Laney> mterry: happy not to worry about that for now anyway
<mterry> Laney, :)
<Laney> there will still be ways for admins to do what they want
<Laney> just might not be as easy as it could be
<mterry> true
<Laney> ok, let me propose some more UI and then work on this
<Laney> ah, a thunderstorm
<Laney> lovely
 * didrocks sees blue sky with no cloud
<mlankhorst> it's just damned hot here
<tkamppeter> seb128, can you hel the HP guys with pkexec on bug 1209246? Thanks.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1209246 in hplip (Ubuntu) "HPLIP GUI doesn't handle authentication properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1209246
<seb128> tkamppeter, what sort of help do they need?
<NikTh> join #ubuntu-gr
<NikTh> forgot the backslash :-P
<tkamppeter> seb128, abou the correct call of pkexec, it seems that for the HP guy it asks for the root password and not for the password of the sudo user.
<tkamppeter> seb128, I seeno that he broke out of the bug thread and only mailed my all in privacy. he wrote
<tkamppeter> In Ubuntu root user won't be created by default and user will be having SUDO permissions. Whereas pkexec requires root password instead of Sudoers password.
<tkamppeter> However, this can be achieved by "pkexec --user<USER> <command>".
<Laney> I bet he enabled his root account or something
<Laney> it asks for my user password here
<seb128> tkamppeter, see https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/update-notifier/pkexec/+merge/146003 as an example
<tkamppeter> seb128, for me it works correctly when running in a terminal, asking for the user password, as with Laney.
<Laney> ask for his hplip WIP and see what happens for you
<seb128> tkamppeter, right, we don't have root on Ubuntu, they probably hacked their config
<jbicha_> sabdfl has root on Ubuntu though ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> jbicha_, hey
<tkamppeter> seb128, or the HP guy wants to pop up a window from a UDEV-triggered process which is running as root. This process would have to find out which user is currently logged in on the desktop and then set the DISPLY and XAUTHORITY variables and run the "pkexec <commmand>" as the appropriate user.
<seb128> tkamppeter, sorry, I don't know more about that and I've ton of others things I need to get done today, maybe ask on #ubuntu-devel
<tkamppeter> seb128, sorry, that I asked you, should I perhpas better ask the X guys?
<seb128> it's not an X thing
<seb128> try asking mdeslaur/security team
<xnox> tkamppeter: I had usb-creator-gtk popping up on the default user desktop using upstart job file. it has been removed but an example should be in history.
<xnox> (when a flashable nexus7 was attached)
<xnox> tkamppeter:
<xnox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/usb-creator/saucy/view/72/debian/usb-creator-gtk.upstart
<xnox> adjust a UDEV event & the bits to execute.
<Laney> would be quite limited in its scope though
<xnox> tkamppeter: you cannot do this from udev.rules, because udev rules have timeouts and your process will be killed.
<xnox> (10seconds ?!)
<xnox> Laney: well, the udev rule can executed "start --no-wait launch-user-program PROG=foo" and the launch-user-program.conf is wrapper to find current user and execute $PROG to make it more generic.
<xnox> tkamppeter: you can't launch graphical programs using pkexec, without adding policykit files to allow that. And pkfile will need paths as to which commands you are executing...... so stick to sudo.
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for the review
<seb128> sil2100, yw
<seb128> cyphermox, Mirv, sil2100: indicator-messages build fix is in, can we get the indicator stack retried?
<sil2100> seb128: I saw some build-depends unneeded, like the libicu, but well
<sil2100> seb128: let me take care of that in a moment then
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> seb128: pushed the removal of unused build-deps - if you could approve, I will approve globally
<seb128> sil2100, done
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<tkamppeter> xnox, is there a replacement for the getXconsole() function of /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs? I have another place whwere I wantr a system process to determine which user is currently logged in on the desktop.
<Laney> logind knows the display
<xnox> tkamppeter: it was the best I could find, which is also widely available. Of course that may not be true in the future with Mir, etc. And my script was before logind api was in place.
<tkamppeter> xnox, the file /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs has gone away in Saucy, therefore I am asking for a replacement. Or is it a general security risk for system processes to know the user who is currently logged in?
<xnox> tkamppeter: i guess you should use logind, but that will not work on precise..raring though. You are root already, so I don't see what security risk there is to launch an app in front of the user.
<xnox> (preferably with dropped priviliges down to the user, don't just launch root apps to the user & thus opening root account for the user just because something got plugged in)
<xnox> tkamppeter: i raise my security questions on #ubuntu-hardened and usually get sensible replies =)
<tkamppeter> xnox, do we have both systemd and Upstart in Saucy now?
<xnox> tkamppeter: no, we do not have systemd. We have upstart, and we have logind.
<xnox> tkamppeter: we dropped consolekit in favor of logind.
<xnox> "systemd" is "systemd init" and myriad of other daemons (udev, logind, syslogd, datetimed, and so on and so forth)
<seb128> sil2100, did you say you would retry the indicator stack? how is that going?
<sil2100> seb128: oh, I see some red and yellow, let me check that
<sil2100> seb128: in the meantime - did almost the same changes for another package, needs review: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/messaging-app/packaging_review/+merge/181600
<sil2100> I look at indicators
<sil2100> seb128: looks like a failing unit test now... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148175184/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.indicator-messages_13.10.1%2B13.10.20130822.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sil2100> tedg: ^
<tedg> sil2100, Yes, that should go away when seb128's patch lands
<sil2100> seb128: eh, there also seem to have been direct pushes to the archive of indicator-datetime, the trunk needs to be synced
<robru> kenvandine, can I get you to approve this quickly? it's quite trivial https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/friends/disable-contacts-sync/+merge/181386
<tedg> sil2100, Unfortuantely that was probably after the run started
<sil2100> tedg: hm, I re-ran the stack, so I thought that it's in already
<tedg> sil2100, Can we kick it off again manually?
<sil2100> tedg: I'll just fix up indicator-datetime and let's re-run
<tedg> sil2100, Can I see what revision?
<didrocks> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-system-settings/daemon-api-update-and-visual-refresh/+merge/181605
<sil2100> tedg: it seems to have seb128's change in already, as the changelog says: * don't error out on deprecated declarations.
<sil2100> tedg: and it passed on all besides i386
<didrocks> hum
<sil2100> Maybe some flacky test?
<didrocks> thanks lp-propsoe :/
<tedg> Hmm, that's odd
<didrocks> fixed
<tedg> sil2100, I bet it's because it's not a cpp flag
<tedg> :-/
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148173982/indicator-messages_13.10.1%2B13.10.20130822.2-0ubuntu1_13.10.1%2B13.10.20130822.3-0ubuntu1.diff.gz <- this is the diff of the last revision, so looks ok
<sil2100> seb128: ^
<seb128> sil2100, yes
<seb128> sil2100, -datetime, didrocks said there was a command line flag to override that and publish anyway
<didrocks> s/publish/build/
<seb128> tedg, ?
<sil2100> seb128: so no need of adding that manually in the changelog?
<seb128> tedg, my fix works, I verified locally, that build failed in "FAIL: test-client.py"
<sil2100> Since I think it would be good to have
<seb128> sil2100, your call
<tedg> seb128, Oops, misread.
<Laney> the daily release will have it in the changelog anyway
<Laney> I wouldn't bother
<seb128> tedg, I wish we didn't hide the output of tests by default though :/
<sil2100> Laney: but I guess the 12.10.3+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu3  entry will be missing
<Laney> yes
<Laney> just saying that I wouldn't care about that if I were you
<sil2100> And 12.10.3+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu2, which might anger the daily-release bot
<Laney> we often lose changelog entries while rebasing
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks said you can override the angry bot
<seb128> sil2100, but as said, your call
<sil2100> didrocks: green flag for SKIP_PREPARE_CHECKS in this case?
<didrocks> sil2100: wfm
<seb128> tedg, just got make check to fail locally on the same test: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6014566/
<didrocks> sil2100: don't do it on the whole stack
<didrocks> sil2100: just on the that one
<sil2100> Right, just on one component
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> tedg, fails this way 1 every 5 run
<didrocks> this is the seb128's option :p
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<sil2100> seb128, tedg: I might do a re-run and publish anyway if it's just a flacky test - would be semi-nice, but at least the release would happen
<tkamppeter> xnox, thank you very much. loginctl works great.
<sil2100> By re-run I mean re-build in PPA
<seb128> sil2100, right, please try a re-run
<didrocks> sil2100: you are the first one to use it, I hope it will work :)
<xnox> tkamppeter: well, thank Laney =)
<sil2100> ;p
<Laney> tkamppeter: you're parsing loginctl? you know it has a d-bus api right?
<sil2100> seb128: ACK, will tell you how it goes
 * Laney wonders what QtCreator does to eat up his compose key
<didrocks> sil2100: can you please ensure you run it now, like NOW? I will be busy/leaving soon ;)
<tkamppeter> Laney, I am parsing it for a shell script, can I access D-Bus APIs also easily out of a shell script?
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK! ;) Wanted to wait for -messaging to finish
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, why? it will pick it up where it is, right?
<sil2100> Well, if the build fails again then the build step will fail again
<sil2100> And another re-run would be needed ;)
 * sil2100 launches
<seb128> Laney, updated your mp again, I've no strong opinion on the button, for the plural form see the tab in http://doc.qt.digia.com/qq/qq19-plurals.html
<seb128> Laney, examples are better ;-)
<Laney> they are
<Laney> let me see that
<seb128> Laney, see polish, you can't have 1 translations for the plural
<seb128> it depends of the count value
<Laney> does i18n.tr get this right?
<seb128> yes, it goes through gettext
<Laney> right, let's use that then
<sil2100> didrocks: I guess it worked!
<sil2100> didrocks: 2013-08-22 16:25:46,384 INFO Skip destination version and conditional checking requested. Will overwrite even if destination has a newer version or the (optional) condition isn't met.
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> I should have written "bye bye changelog (seb128)" ;)
<kenvandine> robru, done
<seb128> kenvandine, robru: is /usr/share/session-migration/scripts/install-default-webapps-in-launcher.py hitting
<seb128> GLib-GIO-ERROR **: The mapping function given to g_settings_get_mapped() for key 'favorites' in schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Launcher' returned FALSE when given a NULL value.
<seb128> known?
<seb128> that happens at every guest session start here, it's annoying
<tedg> seb128, Is there a reason that glib 2.37.6 is still in proposed?
<tedg> seb128, Surprised that I can't get it easily.
<seb128> tedg, buggy britney/autopkgtests
<seb128> and cjwatson and jibel are on holidays
<tedg> seb128, Just to be curious, how do you know that?
<seb128> Laney, maybe you should force it in?
<Laney> i'll force it
<Laney> lolz
<seb128> tedg, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<Laney> been distracted by other things
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<seb128> tedg, look for glib on there
<tedg> Wow, that's a bigger list than I imagined...
<seb128> tedg, that's step 1 of the migration, those which are valid candidates can be blocked on transitions, that's http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<seb128> tedg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration has the details
 * tedg didn't expect to learn this much today
<Laney> seb128: pushed again, check now
<Laney> I get a file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/ValueSelector.qml:174: Unable to assign [undefined] to QString
<Laney> in battery, not sure if that was there before
<Laney> can't see what is wrong though
<Laney> glib2.0 has slid on down into release
<seb128> Laney, I wonder if that's due to the buggy upower, I've been adapting my code for pitti's fix that didn't land yet
<Laney> could be
<didrocks> kenvandine: some of the phone apps are listed in the spreadsheet, do not hesiate to update it
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> didrocks, 'night
<Laney> see you didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: thanks! good luck to you ;)
<seb128> didrocks, I'm about to submit your mp with some needs fixing, I guess for tomorrow
<didrocks> seb128: don't comment too much on my MP :p
<Laney> DELETE IT ALL AND START AGAIN
<didrocks> bye Laney ;)
<seb128> didrocks, hehe, I've already quite some comments, and I'm just doing a quick reading
<didrocks> Laney: buttttt :p
<seb128> it's hard to review that much changes :/
<didrocks> seb128: let's see how it can get better tomorrow morning ;)
<seb128> didrocks, sure
<seb128> have a nice evening!
<didrocks> thanks, you too!
 * Laney sniggers at seeing a screenshot on G+ of touch with the snail wallpaper
<seb128> haha
<Laney> my plan for slimy world domination begins
<seb128> Laney, hum
<seb128> Laney, how much do you hate me if I ask you to do the battery plural form in another mr? ;-)
 * Laney moans
<seb128> Laney, I'm also not sure why you do "After %1 minute".arg(10)" rather than "After 10 minutes"
<Laney> so that you only get the string once to translate
<seb128> oh, that might actual work ;-)
<seb128> clever
<Laney> i just thought i'd stop making assumptions like "oh, 10 will never be singular" and do the same thing to all of them
<Laney> let me revert battery then :(
<seb128> Laney, don't bother
<seb128> Laney, but next time please split different logical changes in different mrs
<Laney> yeah i should have
<Laney> i was thinking in "fixing plural" mode not "security-panel-ui" mode
<robru> kenvandine, thanks!
<seb128> Laney, I also note you didn't like my idea of the disabled button to show non implemented bits :p
<Laney> hum?
<Laney> I did do that didn't i?
<seb128> doh
<seb128> Laney, I got confused by the fact that put all the changes in 1 commit
<Laney> maybe I failed to push
<seb128> Laney, no, it's there
<seb128> the commit says "
<seb128>     Use plural translations (hopefully) correctly
<seb128>     and minor other fixes
<seb128> "
<seb128> and it's one commit
<Laney> oh yeah
<Laney> does bzr have something like bzr add -p?
<Laney> to let you pick bits to commit
<seb128> what would that do?
<seb128> I think there is bzr shelve to do similar stuff, but I never tried it
<Laney> in git it interactively asks you which hunks to stage
<Laney> quite convenient
<seb128> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/shelving_changes.html
<seb128> seems similar
<robru> seb128, re: that python bug, the fix for that landed in trunk, but it seems to be stuck in -proposed for some reason.
<seb128> robru, what package is that?
<Laney> seb128: let me fix those commits
<Laney> you made me feel naughty now
<robru> seb128, webapps-applications
<seb128> Laney, haha, put it back to needs review then :p
<seb128> robru, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<seb128> robru,
<seb128> skipped: webapps-applications (69 <- 1)
<seb128>     got: 91+0: i-91
<seb128>     * i386: unity-webapps-angrybirds, unity-webapps-cuttherope, unity-webapps-lordofultima, unity-webapps-tiberiumalliances
<seb128> robru, the update is making the binaries listed there non installable
<seb128> that's why
<robru> seb128, yes... that's on purpose. those packages are no longer supported and we changed the packaging to force-uninstall them
<seb128> robru, so you should request them to be removed from the archive
<robru> I'm pretty sure I did that already.
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-angrybirds has no open bug
<seb128> well one about icon, no removal request
<seb128> do you have the number?
<Laney> ok, pushed again with --overwrite
<robru> seb128, buh, I can't find it. i swear i filed bugs about these and some archive admin told me to ensure I had Breaks: lines in the packaging...
<robru> seb128, I gotta run but I'll file new bugs for those when I get back from lunch. sorry!
<seb128> robru, bug #1198285 you mean?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1198285 in unity-webapps-googlereader (Ubuntu Saucy) "Google Reader has shut down; please remove this from the archive." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198285
<seb128> robru, you didn't do it for the others afaik
<seb128> robru, thanks, and no problem
<robru> seb128, i was pretty sure I did but I guess i'm hallucinating. ok bbl
<tkamppeter> sarnold, hi
<sarnold> hello tkamppeter :)
<tkamppeter> sarnold, did you already have a look into bug 711061? openjpeg needs to go into main for Ghostscript 9.09 to get into the release.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 711061 in openjpeg (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libopenjpeg2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711061
<sarnold> tkamppeter: not yet, sorry, but it is not forgotten.
<tkamppeter> sarnold, OK, thanks, I only wanted to know whether it gets done before FF.
<seb128> sil2100, can we block indicators to be published somehow?
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<sil2100> What do you mean blocked?
<sil2100> i.e. not publishing anymore?
<sil2100> Or you want it to be set to manual publishing all the time?
<seb128> sil2100, ignore that, I saw https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/indicator-messages/phablet_epoch/+merge/181604 and I went wth
<seb128> but it's on their ppa only
<sil2100> Right, phablet
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Ok guys, need to jump out now, but I'll be back for a moment in ~1 hour
<seb128> sil2100, btw what happened to indicators being published?
<seb128> some people are going to get really unhappy if the converged indicator-messages doesn't land
<sil2100> seb128: ah, check job failed, shit... extra packages
<sil2100> I can *force* a publishing if you want, but that won't be too nice
<seb128> sil2100, can you look at fixing it properly in 1h or hand it over to cyphermox?
<sil2100> I can fix it properly now, but it would have to be released on the next tick then
<sil2100> Or we'll miss this tick now
<seb128> that's ok
<sil2100> Ah, I get it what's wrong now
<sil2100> seb128: I'll make sure the next tick publishes indicators
<sil2100> bbl
<tedg> fginther, I'm a bit confused on this error: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-indicators-head-1.1prepare-indicator-appmenu/417/console
<tedg> Networking hickup?
<fginther> tedg, looking
<fginther> tedg, that would be my guess, I see several other builds with a similar stacktrace
<tedg> fginther, Is it just a "kick it again" thing then?
<fginther> tedg, I think so, I can't do it, but cyphermox, kenvandine, mterry may be able to
<tedg> If they all kick it as the same time does it work better?  :-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: are you all set for the raring/precise SRUs or do you still miss something?
<Sweetshark> hmmm, virtualbox not starting machines on saucy because of some network foo. known issue or workarounds?
<howefield> Sweetshark: are you using bridged adapter ? if so change it to NAT
<Sweetshark> howefield: thanks, just try-n-errored that myself ;)
<sil2100> Damn, what happened to indicators?
<howefield> started a few days ago after an update.
<Sweetshark> howefield: same here -- it worked yesterday for me
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-23
<Mirv> if anyone happens to be awake, approving https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/remove_obsolete_scopes_from_packages/+merge/181535 would be appreciated, it seems it didn't get approved yesterday
<pitti> Bonjour
<didrocks> good morning
<Mirv> hello
<Mirv> didrocks: there'd be two pending merge requests from me at https://code.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/+activereviews
<Mirv> for unlocking phone and unity stacks respectively
<didrocks> Mirv: approved for bothh
<didrocks> both*
<Mirv> thanks, deploying
<robru> didrocks, good morning
<robru> didrocks, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/254/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_0.18.3+13.10.20130823-0ubuntu1.diff should I go ahead and package this?
<didrocks> robru: hey hey! :)
<robru> "publish this" i mean
<didrocks> robru: looks good! +1 ;)
<robru> ok
<robru> Mirv, unless you're already doing it?
<robru> Mirv, ^^
<Mirv> robru: feel free
<robru> didrocks, something very strange happened today... my run got skipped. I don't know how. when I went to check it at my usual time (3PM for me), indicator stack was running from before (quite a long-running run), and none of the other stacks had been started properly. but then the next run seems to have fired off fine.
<didrocks> robru: did you notice a check job failing?
<didrocks> robru: like, something getting stuck during the tests and so the tests taking 2h and then timeouting?
<robru> no, didn't notice. just when I checked the 'All' page, indicator stack was the only one blinking. and jenkins claimed that it had been started by lukasz, but that seems unlikely, since he should be sleeping at that time.
<Mirv> robru: you should click through links to see when it was started, and what is stalled, via the eg. 'check' subjob, then autopilot page, at which eg. intel could be the one running from which you can get live log on why it's stalling
<robru> so much clicking! we need some kind of dashboard that is more forthcoming with this information.
<Mirv> yeah, there's much to "hunt" in there, and the logic takes time to get used to
<Mirv> robru: what's the 3pm for you in UTC?
<Mirv> if it's the autopilot runs hanging, you can find the runs from http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/
<robru> Mirv, the one that's assigned to me. 22:00
<Mirv> there was a 20:54 indicator autopilot run but it finished on time
<Mirv> but yeah an indicator head task start 21:46 which finished in publish job only after 23:00, if I read correctly http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head/436/
<Mirv> so indeed started by sil2100, he probably was still awake :) he's often awake late, and that was still slightly before midnight for him
<robru> hmmm, ok.
<robru> i dunno why it blocked every single other stack from running though. is that normal
<robru> ?
<Mirv> robru: I think that's planned, that's why if we rerun something we want to be relatively sure it finished before the next tick
<Mirv> (and that's why we usually don't rerun anything anymore)
<Mirv> unity stack you can't ever rerun, it's so slow that it couldn't run twice in a tick even theoretically
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1213998 please?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213998 in UbuntuKylin "[needs-packaging] youker-assistant" [High,New]
<dholbach> salut seb128
<dholbach> seb128, did you have a chance to look at youker-assistant yesterday?
<robru> didrocks, looks like we need preNEWing for messaging-app and dialer-app... but I'm going to bed ;-)
<dholbach> seb128, or should I maybe ping freeflying or happyaron?
<didrocks> robru: thanks a lot! nice work :)
<didrocks> robru: I think I won't see you before the next 2 weeks ;)
<didrocks> robru: have fun, I hope everything will work like a charm :)
<robru> didrocks, oh really?
<robru> didrocks, two weeks off eh? ok, have fun! I am back home on saturday, just in time for UDS ;-)
<didrocks> robru: heh! excellent, enjoy being back home as well :)
<robru> didrocks, yeah! ok, goodnight ;-)
<didrocks> robru: have sweet dreams!
<seb128> dholbach, hey, no, yesterday was one of those days ... and seems today is going to be another, I opened IRC for 1 min and I've already pings on 3 channels
<NikTh> Hello,
<seb128> didrocks, robru: I preNEW reviewed dialer-app yesterday and had a quick look to messaging-app (need another one on that today)
<NikTh> any news about 12.04.3 ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.04.3
<didrocks> seb128: I'll have time for messaging-app if you want
<Mirv> seb128: I was just about to ask about those, those would be ready to publish
<Mirv> seb128: but waiting for your another look at messaging-app
<seb128> NikTh, you should ask on #ubuntu-release, desktop team doesn't do releases
<NikTh> Great. Thanks seb128  :-)
<seb128> didrocks, let me do that now
<didrocks> ok, grand!
<czajkowski> didrocks: have you been around the Irish :) Grand :)
<Mirv> unity stack would need approval of adding accountsservices into it https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/unity_stack_add_accountsservice/+merge/181732
<didrocks> czajkowski: heh, indeed ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, but then, accountsservice will be seeded by default, no?
<didrocks> ah, but indicator-keyboard is not yet
<didrocks> Mirv: so, once indicator-keyboard is seeded by default, you can remove those 3, right?
<dholbach> happyaron, FJKong: do you think you could have a look at bug 1213998 for JackYu?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213998 in UbuntuKylin "[needs-packaging] youker-assistant" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213998
<seb128> didrocks, what do you mean "accountsservice seeded by default"?
<didrocks> seb128: it's weird, it is already, maybe indicator-keyboard just need a newer version than last iso
<didrocks> Mirv: isn't a case with just "check with whole ppa"?
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm, yes after it would, then they wouldn't be needed
<seb128> didrocks, right, indicator-keyboard depends on -0ubuntu5 of accountsservice, a patch got added to store input configs
<Mirv> didrocks: I'll give check-with-whole-ppa a try
<didrocks> Mirv: sounds better
<didrocks> and indicator-keyboard to be removed once seeded
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't plan to seed it, unity Recommends it which should be good enough
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, I use that shortcut to tell "installed by default, on the ISO"
<didrocks> should have been more specific
<seb128> didrocks, that should be the case today
<seb128> but I guess we don't have the new iso yet?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> so check with whole ppa until then
<didrocks> and then Mirv to remove indicator-keyboard from the list
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: messaging-app is good for NEW
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> whitelist needing to be refreshed I guess
 * didrocks does
<dholbach> JackYu, added another comment before happyaron and FJKong can maybe have a look
<didrocks> Mirv: whitelist refreshed: DONE
<Mirv> thanks, publishing phone
<Laney> morning
<seb128> Laney, good morning!
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, do you think you could land your upower history fix in saucy today?
<seb128> pitti, I updated my code yesterday to do the right thing, but now it's broken waiting on the upower fix to land
<pitti> seb128: ah, sure
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: I'll upload it to Ubuntu for now, and see to grab hughsie next week to land it upstream
<JackYu> dholbach, thanks. I will also ask help from them.
<dholbach> JackYu, anytime :)
<seb128> pitti, great
<didrocks> NEWed in distro (for both)
<pitti> seb128: fait
<seb128> pitti, super, merci
<JackYu> dholbach, you got the lintian report from 'bzr builddeb'?
<dholbach> JackYu, no, I ran the package through pbuilder
<dholbach> and then did a    lintian -iIv <package>*.changes
<JackYu> dholbach, i see:).
<Sweetshark> pitti, seb128: Do you want to upload the raring SRU too at some point? It would fix a "Calc calcs wrong" issue that might be embarrassing if the SHTF.
<sil2100> Morning, geeh
<pitti> Sweetshark: sure, is that somewhere on people?
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/raring/4.0.4/
<Sweetshark> pitti: the diff also contains the upstream changes of course (to explain the 15MB size) ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: oh, and thanks for uploading the precise SRU ;)
<pitti> yw, sorry that it took so long
<Mirv> seb128: could you preNEW lp:music-hub ?
<Mirv> hi sil2100, how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, ^?
<Mirv> or didier, in case he has bandwidth still this afternoon
<seb128> I'm trying to review didrocks' update panel work
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<didrocks> doing
<didrocks> Mirv: that's the ones on the spreadsheet for the phone team, right?
<didrocks> Mirv: nitpick: can you put Section: libs
<didrocks> after Priority (in the top)
<didrocks> just trying to have the same layout for everything :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Package: libmusic-hub-dev
<didrocks> Multi-Arch: same
<didrocks> Mirv: you need the predepends as well ^
<Mirv> hmm, this is not one of the phone team's stuff, this is earlier on the sheet
<didrocks> same for Package: libmusic-hub0
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<Mirv> darn, adding
<didrocks> Mirv: I would have the -doc recommends the -dev
<didrocks> and the -dev suggests the -doc
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> -B build ?
<didrocks> do you know what this is? ^
<Mirv> "it was there when I arrived"
<didrocks> ahah :)
<Mirv> not really
<didrocks> tvoss: mind explaning about the -B build in music-hub?
<tvoss> didrocks, kenvandine added it, you can remove it
<tvoss> didrocks, or better: I copied it from content-hub, so my bad. Feel free to remove it
<Mirv> ok, so just normal dh $@ --fail-missing, running a test build
<didrocks> Mirv: ^
<didrocks> Mirv: with all those, looking excellent
<didrocks> thanks Mirv, tvoss
<Mirv> interestingly, something broken when removing it
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, keep it, but can you add a #TODO: ask ken to add a comment there?
<didrocks> let's not block on that :)
<Mirv> it's apparently required for dbus-test-runner to work
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/music-hub/final_tweaks/+merge/181763
<didrocks> Mirv: approved. Counting on you to ping ken :)
<Mirv> yes, added to todo
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> Mirv: feel free to autoack the publishing of course
<didrocks> just ping me for newing
<Mirv> ok, what about whitelist, or is it already there since it was in cu2d just daily-release: false?
<Mirv> didrocks: ^
 * Mirv to hangout now
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, it's an implementation bug IMHO
<didrocks> Mirv: but yeah ;)
<didrocks> (that I don't filter on daily-release: false to exclude them)
<didrocks> but shhhh ;)
<sil2100> seb128: hi! Do you have a moment for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/content-hub/packaging_review/+merge/181622
<sil2100> seb128: there's the jquery thing again, can fix that if it's a big problem ;)
<seb128> sil2100, commented
<sil2100> seb128: thanks, there are 'mismatches' in this package
<sil2100> seb128: since the version number in CMakeLists.txt says 0.0.1 as the version number
<seb128> sil2100, well, version != soname != qml api number
<seb128> those are different concepts
<seb128> sil2100, we also have libunity9 for unity7
<sil2100> seb128: it builds fine here
<seb128> sil2100, I guess you have a tarball?
<seb128> sil2100, I tried to "mkdir build; cd build; cmake .." in the vcs
<seb128> since I don't have a tarball
<seb128> that doesn't work
<sil2100> seb128: I'm building it using bzr bd, so it creates the tarball from the source
<seb128> sil2100, weird
<sil2100> That's how the daily-build does it, building from source by builddeb
<seb128> sil2100, right, but earlier I got an error when trying bzr bd
<seb128> not sure what it was, working now
<sil2100> hmmm
<seb128> sil2100, don't worry about that, anyway the naming issue needs to be resolved
<sil2100> seb128: pushed the naming issue - I guess I won't have to modify the version number in te CMakeLists.txt?
<seb128> sil2100, no, you don't
<seb128> sil2100, hum
<seb128> sil2100, shouldn't it be named ubuntu-content0.1
<seb128> sil2100, see my comment
<seb128> sil2100, we might want to wait for kenvandine
<sil2100> I'll ask tvoss
<seb128> sil2100, I though those were supposed to be based on the import name
<sil2100> tvoss: ^
<seb128> sil2100, tvoss is not going to know about the package naming I think
<tvoss> seb128, sil2100 yeah, kenvandine will know better
<seb128> that's more a packager than upstream question, and Ken knows what was decided as naming convention since he was part of those who decided on it
<sil2100> seb128: I didn't want to change that, but I guess it wouldn't be a big deal if it was ubuntu-content, right?
<seb128> sil2100, that should be fine
<sil2100> seb128: pushed
<seb128> sil2100, if you rename the binary you need to rename the .install
<sil2100> ...sorry about that, damn, today I'm just like sick ;)
<sil2100> seb128: pushed, geh
<Mirv> didrocks: music-hub in NEW
<didrocks> Mirv: and music-hub NEWed ;)
<didrocks> thanks
<popey> grr
<popey> my laptop keeps locking up for 9 seconds
<Mirv> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: mpt: bug #1215901 FYI
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215901 in ubuntu-system-settings "Additional errors message in system update ui" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215901
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<mpt> oh goody
<mpt> didrocks, if I join ~system-settings-touch, how badly will I be spammed? :-)
<didrocks> mpt: I think it's fine, right seb128 ?
<seb128> didrocks, mpt: we have email filters for that :p
<seb128> there is some merge proposal activity
 * mpt applies
<seb128> like we have ~5 of those a day and they usually generate 5-6 emails each
<seb128> submit/CI approve/review comment/merged in/archive upload
<seb128> mpt, what should happen to the download bar/label on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-updates-downloading.png once the download is done (e.g when the button changes to  “Install & Restart”), should they stay on screen?
<seb128> e.g bar 100% and label = download done
<seb128> or something?
<dpm> mhr3_, around for a quick scopes support question? :) My apps scope in saucy no longer seems to return any results. Any ideas what it could be?
<tedg> kenvandine, It seems like in the cellular settings, setting to 2G doesn't work?  Is it expected to?
<kenvandine> tedg, nope
<tedg> kenvandine, Okay, then it works as expected!  :-)
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<kenvandine> it really just turned on and off data
<kenvandine> i hadn't figured out how to select the preferred technology
<tedg> I guess I'll have to drive off into the country to see if I can test the 2G icon in indicator-network ;-)
<kenvandine> haha
 * tedg prepares the expense report for the required "testing Porsche"
<mpt> tedg, this is why we should have sprints in London more often
<tedg> mpt, Have you seen the congestion fees?  I don't know if I could expense those!
<tedg> mpt, It would help testing "roaming" as well :-)
<tedg> larsu, do you by chance know if desrt finished his patch to get stack traces on criticals?
<larsu> tedg: I don't know, no
<larsu> desrt: maybe you're around to tell?
<tedg> K, I'll wait until he comes back from trotting around Europe :-)
<larsu> tedg: he might check in every now and then. So maybe you'll get an answer before September :D
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you spare a moment to review and maybe sponsor an upload of mmsd to universe for me? I did a preliminary packaging check
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/mmsd/ubuntu
<sil2100> kenvandine: we need it in before FF ;)
<sil2100> In the meantime I go lay down a bit, I'll bbl!
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks in advance!
<mhall119> seb128: jasoncwarner__: I've added the client meetings that existed to the schedule, but you still have one Client room open all week, any chance that more BPs or Meetings will be registered today?
<seb128> mhall119, hey, I doubt we are going to get more from our team, not sure about other touch teams...
<mhall119> ok, any follow-ups from last UDS's blueprints?
<Laney> I didn't register one about system settings backends yet
<Laney> is there something like that already?
<mhr3_> dpm, what does your apps scope do?
<seb128> Laney, not that I saw
<seb128> mhall119, not sure, we are all crazy busy getting work done :/
<Laney> seb128: ok, doing
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> I don't remember what the format is
<mhall119> seb128: I know it, we all are
<dpm> mhr3_, it does nothing. E.g. I enter a search term and the screen show "No search results"
<Laney> can you remind me?
<Laney> client-oifajfoiajfa
<seb128> Laney, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1308-qt51
<seb128> Laney, suggests client-1308-<topic>
<mhall119> +1 ^^
<mhr3_> dpm, i meant, what is it supposed to do, how is it implemented, did it work until now in s, ...?
<Laney> ok
<dpm> mhr3_, that's the default apps scope I'm talking about
<mhr3_> oh i thought you have some custom one
<mhr3_> dpm, ps aux | grep applications?
<dpm> mhr3_, no output, so it seems it's not running
<Laney> seb128: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1308-system-settings-backends
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> invite / require whoever should be there ;-)
<mhr3_> dpm, is that phone or desktop?
<dpm> mhr3_, desktop, saucy
<mhr3_> dpm, do you get results for anything else?
<dpm> mhr3_, the home scope seems to work and the files scope as well. They do return results, but the apps one does not even show the spinning icon to indicate it's searching
<mhr3_> dpm, odd, can you bustle log for me?
<seb128> Laney, will do
<mhr3_> dpm, run bustle-pcap then go to home, do a search, then go to apps, do search there
<mhr3_> send log
<dpm> ok, on it
<dpm> mhr3_, log sent
<mhr3_> dpm, hm, not overly useful, something broke internally :/ pkill -f unity-scope-home
<mhr3_> should work then
<dpm> mhr3_, magic! Now it works, thanks :)
<tedg> larsu, Not sure how much time you have to EOD, but could you fix this today?  charles_ ' comments look pretty easy, and I'm trying to clear the review queue some :-)  https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-sound/use-bus-watch-namespace/+merge/178246
<tedg> I'm not sure what --with cli even does?
<tedg> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/libappindicator-saucy-armhf-autolanding/2/console
<tedg> Do we need another dep here?
<larsu> tedg: meeting my niece for ice cream in a bit. Can't disappoint her. Will try though.
 * larsu hurries
<tedg> larsu, Heh, no problem.  Just doing some Friday tidying up.
<larsu> tedg: I'll keep the tab open for later tonight if I don't make it ;)
 * tedg 's working on the old karma, getting ready to blow it all this weekend
<tedg> larsu, charles_, not sure what to do with this one?  12.10 merge?  https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-power/fix-battery-icons-for-q/+merge/125771
<cyphermox> Mirv: didrocks: got time for some reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/enable-secret-agent/+merge/181855  and  https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/indicator-network-tests/+merge/178797
<didrocks> cyphermox: ack on the second one. On the first one, was it preNEWed?
<cyphermox> oh, probably not, right
<cyphermox> seb128: can you help with that ^?
<seb128> cyphermox, help with what? (didrocks already replied?)
<tedg> Can you guys look at the libappindicator failure above? ^
<tedg> It's a scary packaging thing.
<tedg> :-)
<cyphermox> seb128: help with preNew for indicator-secret-agent
<cyphermox> tedg: sure, I'll look
<seb128> cyphermox, sure
<tedg> cyphermox, Thanks!
<seb128> cyphermox, is that lp:indicator-secret-agent ?
<cyphermox> seb128: yes
<Laney> tedg: build-dep on cli-common-dev
<Laney> it's for mono bindings if you still have those
<cyphermox> tedg: yuck, this should never happen
<cyphermox> Laney: it's already in the depends
<cyphermox> Build-Depends I mean
<cyphermox> this is an issue with the ci job
<Laney> oh yeah
<Laney> it didn't even try to install build-deps
<seb128> tedg, cyphermox: that indicator-secret-agent thing looks weird, is that a new polkit?
<tedg> seb128, No, NM secret agent for wifi prompts
<seb128> tedg, what does that mean? what is specific about nm?
<tedg> seb128, Basically a NM to notify-osd bridge
<cyphermox> seb128: it's a service registering to NM to get the password from the user for a wifi network
<seb128> tedg, that seems buggy ...
<tedg> seb128, ?
<seb128> tedg, I don't get why we need a separate source/service for that, can't we do the same thing we do on the desktop?
<cyphermox> seb128: on desktop atm it's done via nm-applet
<cyphermox> we don't have that on the phone
<seb128> cyphermox, can't we make indicator-network have a prompt UI?
<cyphermox> seb128: hehe :)
<cyphermox> it already does, but this is somehow being reworked
<cyphermox> ted:  ^ can you check why it's split up?
<seb128> cyphermox, talking a bit to ted, pinging pete next about it, that component doesn't make sense
<cyphermox> seb128: fair enough, I kind of agree with you
<Laney> xnox: you need to top approve too
<Laney> might kick the bot back into action
<Laney> not that I know what that failure means
<Laney> fginther: do you know what https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-wallpapers-saucy-armhf-ci/1/console means perchance?
<fginther> Laney, uhhh
<Laney> yeah I made that noise too
<fginther> Laney, I can retrigger it in case it was some transient lp issue
<Laney> might as well
<Laney> it worked on the other architectures
<fginther> Laney, it's rebuilding
<Laney> same...
<Laney> pram                                                                  toys
<fginther> Laney, let me check the bzr revisions on the builders
<fginther> Laney, this could be a bug in bzr, you might try removing the utf characters from the file names as a workaround
<Laney> fginther: OK, but it's weird that it only happens for armhf
<fginther> Laney, I agree
<xnox> Laney: "I did it"
<Laney> just pushed with the poor guy's name de-unicoded
<robru_> kenvandine, cyphermox: anybody paying attention to daily releases right now? looks like unity8 has a new dep on hud. i can add it unless somebody else is already on it
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine: I've 3 non-crazy settings mr up, if you feel like doing some reviews before eow
<Laney> xnox: you manually merged it?
<Laney> you little horror!
<xnox> Laney: =)
<xnox> Laney: getting things done (tm)
<Laney> don't tell didrocks
 * Laney was just wtfing at why the new commit didn't show up on the mp
<xnox> Laney: well, it should be daily released with didrocks' magic voddoo.
<seb128> ok, time for some exercice
<seb128> back in an hour to read scrollback before calling it a week
<seb128> have a nice w.e for those who are going to be off by then
<Laney> see you
<robru_> Mirv, just saw https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/unity8_add_hud_to_packages_list/+merge/181813 , will you merge that?
<cyphermox> robru_: around for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/unity-keyboard-packages/+merge/181914
<robru_> cyphermox, sure, one sec. did you get my email about the cmake/autopilot stuff?
<cyphermox> robru_: maybe?
<robru_> cyphermox, just sent it today
<cyphermox> ok, I'll take a look
<cyphermox> I see your branhc
<robru_> cyphermox, approved yours
<cyphermox> thanks
<robru_> cyphermox, I'm heading out for lunch. just shoot me an email with your thoughts on that cmake/autopilot branch and I'll fix it up later tonight
<cyphermox> alright
<darkxst> pitti, hi, can you add another ppa to our apport hook, gnome3-next
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-24
<robru> cyphermox, what's going on in in this dep failure? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148280734/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.ubuntu-keyboard_0.99.trunk.phablet2%2B13.10.20130823.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz do you know why that dep isn't available?
<cyphermox> yeah, it's not the right version, an older one is available in the archive
<cyphermox> perhaps this is because platform-api failed tobuild elsewhere?
<cyphermox> right, you have a .3 built -- .2 should be there though
<robru> cyphermox, oh, ok. I filed a bug for platform-api build failure already. hehe
<robru> cyphermox, gotta run, but I'll be able to dig into this a bit more later
<cyphermox> ok I'll cover in the meantime
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> am seeing some awful screen corruption with latest updates and not sure what to file it against it's very odd. http://ubuntuone.com/7Zlk6LDTPSb93xSVtmp3CP  happens when scrolling on browsers
<duflu> czajkowski: Looks like it should be filed against chromium or your xserver-xorg-video-*
<czajkowski> duflu: ah cheers
<mlankhorst> morning
<duflu> mlankhorst, afternoon.
<mlankhorst> not yet!
<mlankhorst> after my afternoon ride
<mlankhorst> bahha
<mlankhorst> Laney: oh btw merge proposals against ubuntu xorg-server need to be done against the devel release first, if applicable, before sru. And I need to seriously upload raring xserver to quantal first. :P
<Laney> sure, it's the same for any package
<Laney> i just made it email you so you could take care of it :-)
<mlankhorst> hehe thanks
<czajkowski> anyone seen any issues like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/1216252  on saucy ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216252 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu) "scrolling in chrome leads to distorted images" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> czajkowski: yes, intel graphics?
<czajkowski> xnox: aye
<czajkowski> xnox: bug confirmed upstread
<czajkowski> *upstream
<czajkowski> just gotten worse in the last few days
<xnox> czajkowski: so we switched to SNA graphics, you can try to flip back to "old-school" and check if that's better. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/IntelSNA
<xnox> czajkowski: by switching back to UXA
<czajkowski> xnox: ahh interesting I've had to switch to FF to avoid the issue, but prefer chrome
<xnox> czajkowski: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/IntelSNA?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=xorg.conf
<xnox> czajkowski: but replace "sna" with "uxa"
<czajkowski> xnox: cool will try it in the morning
<xnox> =)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-25
<dupondje> mlankhorst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6025995/
<dupondje> you reported this already ?
<mlankhorst> dupondje: no idea
<mlankhorst> ask in #intel-gfx
<dupondje> mlankhorst: cause it looks related to http://www.spinics.net/lists/intel-gfx/msg31467.html
<dupondje> but can't find an bug on LP
<mlankhorst> dupondje: well it's against kernel probably, and against intel it's easier to report it on the channel there
<dupondje> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=eb91626ac4b9af3d5602a7db888b8bc4cb23eb3b seems to be already commited in kernel
<robert_ancell> RAOF, lp:~raof/mir/fix-multi-surface-buffer-tracking needs merging again... It's the whitespace correction you made that makes it a PITA...
<robert_ancell> RAOF, btw, I had a crack at fixing it on Android in lp:~robert-ancell/mir/fmsbt-android - didn't get very far though
<RAOF> Maybe I'll just see if I can fix android and then we can merge it to trun.
<RAOF> k
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that would make things better :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, btw, Do you have any reason I shouldn't update the mir/u-s-c package in the PPAs? I don't want to destabilise them
<RAOF> I have no knowledge of anything that would break things in there.
<robert_ancell> brb
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-18
<laze1989> https://bugs.launchpad.net/appmenu-qt5/+bug/1323853
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323853 in appmenu-qt5 "No menubar for QtQuick.Controls based applications" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<willcooke> behold my magnificent cloak
<laze1989> https://bugs.launchpad.net/appmenu-qt5/+bug/1323853
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323853 in appmenu-qt5 "No menubar for QtQuick.Controls based applications" [Undecided,New]
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke, hope you're feeling better.
<willcooke> hey TheMuso - worse if anything :)
<TheMuso> willcooke: Thats no good.
<willcooke> :)  It just a cough and a cold, but yeah - still feel "meh"
<TheMuso> Either way, its annoying.
<TheMuso> Anyway...
 * TheMuso off for the evening.
<willcooke> cya TheMuso
<Laney> yoho
<willcooke> lo
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hello!
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<willcooke> tired, grumpy and feeling ill.
<willcooke> you>?
<seb128> urg
<willcooke> :)
<pitti> bonjoujr seb128
<seb128> I'm good thanks, not fully awake yet though, I woke up early, read my emailed and worked for like an hour then fall like snoozing for another hour, which was good but made me a bit sleepy ;-)
<pitti> hey willcooke
<seb128> pitti, lut ! wb ! did you have good holidays?
<willcooke> hi pitti
<Laney> got to climb, so GREAT!
<pitti> hey Laney
<seb128> Laney, ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I did, yes. the paragliding was again cancelled due to bad weather, but otherwise it was really relaxing
<Laney> willcooke: seb128: good weekends?
<Laney> hey pitti!
<seb128> Laney, yes, weather is not so great but otherwise it was fun ;-)
<seb128> you?
<Laney> been to the poezenboot yet?
<Laney> climbing and board games in the pub and cinema and climbing and cake baking
<seb128> Laney, lol, no, but thanks for the suggestion ;-)
<seb128> any good movie?
<Laney> \o/
 * seb128 meant to check was is playing atm but didn't yet
<Laney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/God_Help_the_Girl_(film)
<Laney> it was quite cute
<Laney> also I think desrt likes this band so maybe would be interested ;-)
<seb128> nice
<Laney> seb128: can you try running the gnome-desktop stuff please?
<Laney> did you see my comments? it's buggy for me
<seb128> Laney, let me look, I didn't but I don't think I receive emails for those projects
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-settings-daemon/xrandr/+merge/224548/comments/561618
<seb128> Laney, is there a ppa or something or did you just try to build u-s-d and u-c-c?
<Laney> I just merged the 3 branches
<seb128> k
<Laney> could build i386 debs if you want
<seb128> I can do that, no worry
<seb128> those projects are easy to build ;-)
<Laney> k
<Laney> enjoy the merge conflict of doom
<darkxst> Laney, that makes sense (you are trying to run 2 instances of code), try running its against gnome3-staging ppa
<darkxst> well atleast the first warnings, not sure about the missing dbus interface though
<Laney> darkxst: 2 instances of what code?
<darkxst> idlemonitor
<Laney> wasn't renamed?
<darkxst> Laney, yes functions were renamed
<Laney> well lemme try building it against 3.10 then
<Laney> I guess the type wasn't
<Laney> what's the one about xsettings?
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> Sweetshark, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1357700 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357700 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice-base 1:4.3.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libjdbclo.so', which is also in package libreoffice-base-drivers 1:4.3.0-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> Laney, could be caused by two copies of xrandr stuff running
<seb128> Laney, there is also a "dpkg : erreur : --compare-versions prend trois paramètres : <version> <relation> <version>"
<Laney> ?
<Laney> hmm, there's a lightdm u-s-d being left around
<Laney> kill that> no duplicate xsettings manager
<Laney> darkxst: the GsdIdleMonitor type still exists in newer gnome-desktop, think we need to rename it in usd
<Laney> and now there's the gnome_xkb_info_free_var_defs thingy, I remember there being a commit to fix that
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=b462e65
<darkxst> Laney, I though I fixed that in u-s-d?
<Laney> not in trunk apparently
<Laney> did you do a merge for just this one?
<darkxst> yes I did a MP just for xkb stuff
<seb128> Laney, still need me to try it? from the backlog it seems you identified real code issues for robert_ancell to sort out (so it's going to be buggy for me as well)
<Laney> darkxst: link?
<Laney> seb128: it's ok
<Laney> although fixing xsettings didn't get me a proper theme again
<darkxst> Laney, looks like it was never merged https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/unity-settings-daemon/xkb/+merge/224919
<darkxst> and ignore the last comment, ended up overriding branch
<Laney> alright, thanks, I'll link it in a comment as it should go with this stuff
 * Laney is trying with renamed GsdIdleMonitor
<darkxst> yeh, robert was meant to merge that already!
<Laney> the train makes it easy to forget to merge stuff sometimes
<Laney> ccache++
<Laney> hmm still fails
<seb128> robert_ancell doesn't know how to use the CI landing
<seb128> so he doesn't
<seb128> don't wait on him to land stuff in there
<seb128> you could wait for a long time
<Laney> haha
<Laney> that would explain it ...
<darkxst> Laney, there is no GsdIdleMonitor in gnome-desktop
<darkxst> it was already renamed, I guess
<darkxst> Laney, do you get any more info setting G_MESSAGES_DEBUG?
<darkxst> ^=all
<Laney> darkxst: no
<darkxst> Laney, I suppose you are ending up with no running u-s-d
<Laney> it does run
<Laney> but I'm not sure how functional it is
<Laney> no media keys, no theme
<darkxst> but then does it die?
<Laney> nein
<darkxst> Laney, you would probably loose your mouse cursor, if the u-s-d is running, but idle monitor is messed up
<Laney> I do have that
<darkxst> and then there is the missing dbus interface which is also provided by u-s-d
<laze1989> When using QtQuick Controls with ApplicationWindow -> MenuBar the menubar is not drawn in Ubuntu. This is due to some limits on appmenu-qt5 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/appmenu-qt5/+bug/1323853). I wanted to start with Qt (5.2.1) and build an UI using QML. Does anyone know how to workaround this circumstance (e.g., get Ubuntu Global Menu) and use QML?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323853 in appmenu-qt5 "No menubar for QtQuick.Controls based applications" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> laze1989, hey, why do you keep repeating that url? we saw it the first time
<seb128> not sure about a workaround
<seb128> Mirv, sil2100: ^ do you know?
<laze1989> Checked out appmenu-qt5. It just looks for QMenuBar but QML seems to use something different. But fixing this seems to be beyond my current knowledge.
<Mirv> seb128: no known workaround, probably a valid bug and appmenu-qt5 would need to support Quick Controls' menu bar too
<sil2100> hmmm
<seb128> Mirv, do you know who would be there right person to work on that?
<seb128> is that sil2100? ;-)
<sil2100> That would normally be me ;)
<Mirv> seb128: yes, but anyone can of course volunteer :)
<sil2100> I would love to work on that, just need to find some spare cycles
<seb128> sil2100, can you triage the bug at least?
<sil2100> seb128: sure, let me take a look at it
<seb128> thanks
<darkxst> Laney, can you push you builds to a ppa, I will try and take a look after dinner
<Laney> darkxst: kay, I commented again btw
<Laney> just summarising what we just did
<darkxst> Laney, did you restart u-s-d after killing the lightdm one?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> darkxst: ppa:laney/experimental should get them soon
<darkxst> Laney, ok
<darkxst> btw why do you dislike giraffe's! are you short ?
<Laney> they see too much
<darkxst> gah, apt-add-repository doesnt like your ppa
<darkxst> has to manually add sources and gpg key
<Laney> are you a giraffe?
<darkxst> correction: apt-add-repository does not like any ppa's
<Laney> it's a new feature to keep them away
<darkxst> Laney, 6'4, maybe as tall as a baby giraffe!
<Laney> hah
<qengho> bonjour, seb128. chromium-browser from trusty works, if you need a workaround. I expect to have it fixed today.
<seb128> qengho, thanks, I downgraded but now it's give me "your profile can't be used because it's from a newer chromium version" errors
<seb128> well, that downgrading to previous utopic version
<seb128> not trusty
<qengho> seb128: the version in T is the same version. It won't do that.
<seb128> I'm going to wait for today's update to have the fix
<qengho> Okay.
<seb128> thanks
<darkxst> charles, are you planning to look at indicator-power port for upower 0.99?
<darkxst> charles, I took I quick glimpes at the code, the resuming signal needs to use PrepareForSleep (False)
<darkxst> from logind
<darkxst> device-changed signals need to become notify signals
<darkxst> I would probably suggest dropping dbus calls, and just use the upower api directly
<darkxst> I suspect you can drop you queue changed signals stuff now
<Laney> device-added and device-removed still exist
<darkxst> Laney, device-changed is gone
<Laney> yep
<darkxst> device-remove has changed sig
<darkxst> indicator-power queues all the device-changed signals to process them "soon"
<Sweetshark> seb128: yeah, saw that one. Some libs sneaked from libreoffice-base-drivers to libreoffice-base. will fix that ASAP.
<seb128> Sweetshark, good morning
<Sweetshark> seb128: ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, did you see the postinst syntax error as well?
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, that one should be fixed with the latest upload (-3ubuntu1). Did you see a report against -3ubuntu1?
<seb128> Sweetshark, I was updating my utopic laptop this morning, so yes? or is it running the script from the previous version once on upgrade?
<Sweetshark> seb128: so the postinst syntax error should never have gone out of -proposed.
<Sweetshark> seb128: ah, yeah. it is the postrm from the one you had from before.
<Sweetshark> seb128: which is why it would have been a pain if that one would have been widely deployed as it only hits when you move _away_ from the broken package.
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, I don't have proposed enabled, so I only followed versions on utopic
<Sweetshark> seb128: hmm ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, I had 1:4.2.4-0ubuntu4
<seb128> well, according to the dpkg log
<Sweetshark> seb128: so, lets detangle this mess. We had the _postrm_ fail (bug 1354557). You are seeing a _postinst_ issue though, not a _postrm_ one. On which package exactly and updating which version to which version?
<ubot5> bug 1354557 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[ppa][packaging]libreoffice-base post-rm script syntax fail" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354557
<Sweetshark> seb128: FWIW, libreoffice-base.preinst in 1:4.3.0-3ubuntu1 doesnt look faulty syntaxwise on first glance.
<Sweetshark> anyway ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, on current utopic
<seb128> libreoffice-base.postrm:if [ "$1" = abort-upgrade ] && dpkg --compare-versions "$2" lt dpkg --compare-versions "$2" lt 1:4.3.0~beta1-1; then
<seb128> that seems buggy
<seb128> no?
<seb128> "dpkg --compare-versions "$2" lt dpkg --compare-versions "$2" lt 1:4.3.0~beta1-1"
<seb128> or do you compare version with the output of another dpkg --compare-versions in a weird way?
<Sweetshark> seb128: arrgh. no. thats "git merge" running amok, I guess.
<Sweetshark> seb128: however, if you just updated to that, you should have run the postrm yet. That pleasure should happen only once you update/remove that pkgs, no?
<seb128> Sweetshark, if the previous version doesn't have the same bug
<seb128> or the upgrade would have run the script from the previous version and displayed the warning
<seb128> well, anyway I don't think that made the upgrade buggy, the file conflict did
<darkxst> Laney, xsettings error seems due to u-s-d not shutting down cleanly
<Laney> darkxst: right, that's why it goes away when killed
<Sweetshark> seb128: hohum, if that is a merge error it isnt mine :/ -- this is on debian too
<darkxst> probably also why you were getting lightdm owned u-s-d in your session
<seb128> Sweetshark, still worth fixing I guess ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=d4e4101a7ca952fdf3b30df7524afb5435c90bde;hp=d0c14b827d15da3e92eb061146223155134a4f47
<Sweetshark> seb128: yeah sure. ;_
<seb128> thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: I just feel better about my day, if I only missed it in review and at least didnt mess that up myself. ;)
<seb128> yeah, makes sense ;-)
<seb128> ok, on that note, time for lunch
<seb128> bbiab
<Sweetshark> seb128: have fun!
<seb128> thanks
<darkxst> Laney, and u-s-d has no debug symbols ;( guess I will rebuild
<Laney> darkxst: you should install pkgbinarymangler in your build env
<Laney> then you get ddeb package
<Laney> s
 * darkxst was using your ppa 
<Laney> :(
<darkxst> I do get ddebs when I build locally ;)
 * darkxst sometimes forgets that its really only the gnome3-team ppa that has ddebs
<Laney> it's a special per-ppa option
 * Laney tries new dbus
<darkxst> Laney, and probably the only ppa with a retracer ;) thats a super-fu special byo option ;)
<Laney> you guys got the powerz
 * happyaron builds the new ibus
<Laney> late night happyaron
<happyaron> Laney: 19:52 beijing time
<happyaron> will be off after building it, :)
<Laney> happyaron: yeah I'll be gone by then :P
<darkxst> Laney, idle monitor looks like a namespace clash but I am not seeing it in the code ;(
<desrt> Laney: nice.  will have to check it out.
<willcooke> attente_, hey - had to push our 1:1 back because of a clash this week, hope that's ok, let me know if not and I will move it again
<willcooke> hey desrt!  Welcome back
<desrt> thanks :)
<willcooke> Nice break?
<desrt> yes.  quite relaxed.
<willcooke> ha, all change now, eh?
<desrt> my giant inbox says: "yes"
<willcooke> :D
<desrt> i'll smile in three days after i'm out from under it :p
<willcooke> lol
<attente_> willcooke, sure
<dgadomski> hello everyone
<dgadomski> I could really use the desktop team expertise with creating a workaround for precise
<seb128> hey dgadomski
<dgadomski> hi seb128
<seb128> sure, just ask your question ;-)
<dgadomski> the main issue is in glibc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1214352
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1214352 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "GUINT32/64_SWAP_LE_BE macros do not enclose val argument in parentheses" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> oh, that one, tricky one
<dgadomski> so we suffer from a bug that renders in libreoffice and is caused by this error being propagated to gvfs
<dgadomski> I would like to keep the scope of the fix as small as possible
<dgadomski> ideally replacing those macros with correct ones in gvfs should solve the problem
<dgadomski> I wanted to create an additional header file fixing those macros and including it after glib headers in gvfs
<dgadomski> that way we could release a patched version of gvfs as a workaround
<dgadomski> I would appreciate your opinion on this idea, do you see any threats of this approach?
<seb128> desrt, hey, wb, do you have an opinion on ^
<seb128> dgadomski, we discussed it with Sweetshark before, and we saw it as risky to change gvfs, since that's a service and interact with other components, it could be that using different macro on the "clients" and the service could make some client which currently work start misbehaving
<dgadomski> I was worried it may prove risky
<dgadomski> then I think we need to convince the customer that there is not much we can do about it
<seb128> dgadomski, I think Sweetshark suggested maintaining a ppa/special build if they really wanted a version with the change, knowing it might have side effects/create other issues
<dgadomski> that's a good idea seb128, I will think about providing a workaround via ppa and ask the customer to give it a try in a test system
<seb128> dgadomski, thanks
<dgadomski> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<desrt> ouch.
<desrt> seb128: in terms of managing SRUs i don't have much opinion here, i guess
<desrt> but i doubt that this would be a 'negative' change for someone...
<seb128> desrt, could there be any issue if we rebuild gvfs with fixed macros but not other components? e.g could we end up with 2 components trying to communicate in an incompatible way?
<desrt> seb128: it's pretty rare that we would use a specific (ie: nonhost) endianness for communication on the local machine
<desrt> pretty much never on API
<Laney> wb desrt
<desrt> Laney: thanks :D
<desrt> Laney: ready for your skip across the pond?
<Laney> I checked that my esta is still valid
<Laney> yeah totally ready!
<desrt> the US is a fairly unfortunate place to hold conferences :(
<Laney> last year in Switzerland a few people were saying they wouldn't go
<desrt> s/wouldn't/can't/ in some cases due to ESTA stupidity
<Laney> it'll be fun, and I get to go on a turboprop plane which is exciting
<Laney> ya
<desrt> or just straight-out no-explanation visa-rejection if you're not even on the ESTA list
<desrt> never done turboprop before?
<Laney> nop
<desrt> random!
<charles> darkxst, yes it'll probably be me to do the indicator-power refresh
<charles> darkxst, time is the main constraining factor right now, I have a very full TODO list
<charles> darkxst, but I want to go back into indicator-power not just to update to the new version of upower, but also to re-enable the brightness slider and make the brightness slider's DBus calls nonblocking
<darkxst> charles, time is the problem, FF is very close
<darkxst> charles, brightness api has changed in gnome-desktop 3.10+
<charles> ya...
<darkxst> charles, and we are still waiting on a gnome-desktop transition from last cycle.... :(
<darkxst> (in addition to upower)
 * charles waves "good morning" at alesage
 * Sweetshark needs to torture someone for autotools sins!
<Sweetshark> ^^ volunteers?
<willcooke> Sweetshark, anything I can help with?
 * alesage waves back at charles
 * alesage resumes coffee
<Sweetshark> willcooke: nah, nothing really. autotools itself is guilty of being a pain as usual. :/
<Sweetshark> seb128: btw http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commit;h=c2846add79b0d73a3049abb2aa3210fd40e3dd4a and will go to Debian too, just like http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commit;h=209627561277d1cf3bfed676f617e712be41e011 ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: please review and sponsor http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/utopic/libixion_0.7.0-2ubuntu1_source.changes
<seb128> Sweetshark, k
<Sweetshark> seb128: thx
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> Laney, saw bug #1344386?
<ubot5> bug 1344386 in gnome-do (Ubuntu) "Do.exe crashed with SIGABRT in __GI_raise()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1344386
<seb128> desrt, ^
<desrt> Do.exe, hm?
<seb128> glib update seems to make mono buggy from what barry wrote there
<desrt> could be the gobject interface restriction stuff?
<desrt> huh.  inside gtk_main()... not likely.
<desrt> any way to get a retrace done on that?
<seb128> desrt, not from this bug, asked on #ubuntu-devel to barry if he can get a bt
<desrt> thanks
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> thanks for looking at it ;-)
<desrt> i'm sure this is going to be fun
<desrt> mono program triggers abort inside of glib while initialising gtk 2...
<sarnold> Trevinho|holiday: holiday!? something to greet you when you return: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1358504
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358504 in unity (Ubuntu) "Screensaver leaks password key-presses through to applications" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-19
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> hai
<Sweetsha1k> can has coffee?
<Sweetsha1k> visible "hai desktopers!"
<Sweetsha1k> kthxbye
 * Sweetsha1k needs to learn to write lolcode more fluently. We should make that the default language for ./debian/rules.
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey Laney, Sweetshark, willcooke
<seb128> wie gehts?
<willcooke> dut, danke
<willcooke> *gut
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/unity8/lp-1350878/+merge/231248
<seb128> nice, bregma has a workaround for the unity8-desktop-next login issue
<seb128> code workaround in compiled code
<seb128> but that's a step toward a solution ;-)
<willcooke> woot!  Thanks bregma, just in time for my new touchscreen laptop arriving
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> what is this define?!?!?!
<willcooke> ha, DONT_HANG_DESKTOP
<willcooke> seb128, @ email
<seb128> that mp seems incomplete/buggy to me
<seb128> it's also weird it only change a mock
<seb128> willcooke, did you read it yet?
<willcooke> reading it now
<willcooke> makes sense
<ochosi> hey folks
<seb128> cool
<seb128> hey ochosi
<willcooke> I think I made a typo, not 16.10..  14.10
<seb128> I was unsure
<ochosi> since FF is approaching, are there any plans to upgrade e.g. evince or file-roller to 3.12?
<seb128> ochosi, no
<ochosi> i'm just asking cause we (xubuntu) are very happy with 3.10
<seb128> those use csd
<ochosi> since there is no csd
<ochosi> ah, good :)
<ochosi> that was basically what i wanted to know
<seb128> good then ;-)
<ochosi> i guess there'll still be 3rd party apps with csd in the repos though
<seb128> willcooke, I was unsure, because the plan for 14.10 would be minimal if we decide to not do the transition this cycle
<seb128> ochosi, right, nothing you can do against that though. Like they are motif apps in the repos, users can choose to use them or not
<willcooke> seb128, yeah - I think you're plan is very sensible.
<ochosi> seb128: sure, just as long as the apps we install by default don't look totally out of place i'm more or less ok with anything else ;)
<seb128> ochosi, same for us, we do control of things that are installed by default, because we push them to users
<seb128> things that can be installed, users can get them and see if they like what they get or not, and if they don't, look for alternative options
<ochosi> yup, totally agreed
<ochosi> i guess for 15.04 we'll need a new plan though, i guess it'll be hard to keep CSD out forever
<seb128> yeah, it's going to be the same discussion as every cycle...
<seb128> either make csd work well enough !gnome-shell, or patch apps or replace them
<Laney> "Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked"
<Laney> this is an abort()
<Laney> that's what kills Do
<ochosi> seb128: hmm yeah. i guess unity and xfce are on the same side on this subject
<RAOF> Laney: Yeah.
<Laney> RAOF: you looked into where it comes from?
<RAOF> Laney: I suspect the same update has killed Geary in some way - both new and old versions never finish loading the main window.
<Laney> There's a new implementation of GMutex in this glib
<RAOF> Orly?
<Laney> ecf13591 glib/gthread-posix.c    (Ryan Lortie                2014-06-29 17:47:10 -0400 1320)       fprintf (stderr, "Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked\n");
<Laney> ecf13591 glib/gthread-posix.c    (Ryan Lortie                2014-06-29 17:47:10 -0400 1321)       abort ();
<willcooke> hey larsu
<larsu> willcooke: good morning!
<larsu> and hi everyone else, good to see you :)
<RAOF> Laney: Ah, yes. Downgrading glib fixes Geary, too.
<seb128> oh, a larsu!
<seb128> larsu, wb ;-)
<Laney> RAOF: Was it this same abort()?
<RAOF> Laney: No, it didn't abort(), it just deadlocked.
<larsu> hi seb128 :)
<Laney> oho
<seb128> deeesssrrrt
<seb128> what did you do to glib!
 * RAOF suspects that the new GMutex is not all that and a bag of potato chips
<Laney> hey larsu!
<Laney> good hols?
<larsu> Laney: _very_ good
<larsu> Laney: currently waking up after a long sleep (just got back last night)
<larsu> glad to see the computer still works :)
<Laney> don't upgrade glib :P
<larsu> lol
 * Sweetshark somehow lost track when the discussion turned to when cristopher street day will become part of Ubuntu.
 * Sweetshark scans backlog.
<Laney> Sweetshark: go save Munich plz
<Sweetshark> Laney: :/ -- no comment on that one in public. But yeah, working on it obviously.
<jpds> You just commented on it in public.
<Laney> RAOF: ah, I know the Geary one
<Laney> it's a vala code generation issue, no-change rebuild against current vala fixes it
<Sweetshark> jpds: well yeah. I know about the issue, thats it as a public statement.
<ochosi> seb128: just out of curiosity, did you patch the open-file dialog (cause iirc that also has CSD in gtk3.12)?
<RAOF> Laney: That's only exposed by the new glib?
<RAOF> Laney: Because downgrading glib makes it work without a rebuild.
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733500
<ubot5> Gnome bug 733500 in Code Generator "Vala's handling of GMutex/GCond structs causes deadlocks" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> ochosi, yes
<ochosi> seb128: ok :) i was afraid what would happen when i hit file -> open in utopic and then felt extremely relieved to see that it's not broken :>
<seb128> hehe
<ochosi> thanks for that!
<seb128> that's one of the things that we had on the "need to be fixed before landing new GTK"
<seb128> thanks to larsu, he did the work ;-)
<ochosi> thanks larsu :)
<larsu> :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: so, I guess I have a fix for bug 1357700, but havent checked the upgrade path yet (e.g. build in ppa, update to it from a vanilla VirtualBox).
<ubot5> bug 1357700 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice-base 1:4.3.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libjdbclo.so', which is also in package libreoffice-base-drivers 1:4.3.0-0ubuntu1" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357700
<seb128> Sweetshark, wasn't that one of the commits your pointed me at yesterday?
<Sweetshark> wanna sponsor as is to quickly fix this, or wait a few hours for the ppa build.
<seb128> it can wait a few hours I think
<Sweetshark> yes, that was the commits yesterday -- took some time to build locally :/
<Sweetshark> alright.
<willcooke> seb128, initial reports are that the guys in China are OK with not switching to fcitx for 14.10
<Laney> wait what
<willcooke> Laney, I'm worried that switching wholesale at this point is too risky.
<willcooke> we can still get the support in for indicators, control centre etc, but making it the default today (2 days ahead of feature freeze) is, IMHO, a big risk
<seb128> Laney, the mir is a stack of components and didrocks listed a list of issues and is on holidays, I even doubt we are going to manage to get it promoted this week
<seb128> Laney, we are suggesting changing the goal for "enable support for fcitx, don't install it by default/don't make it used for Chinese" for this cycle
<seb128> we can discuss that during the meeting later
<Laney> I know about the issues, this is just coming as a surprise (I didn't see it discussed on channel)
<seb128> we are discussing it now :p
<seb128> discussion started earlier over email, we are sort of moving it to IRC there
<Laney> we could make im-config support a conf.d directory so that other people can override the default if they want
<Laney> otherwise, fair enough, should have worked on the MIR earlier
<seb128> right
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx/+bug/1356222
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356222 in librime (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fcitx and related packages" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> Laney, look at that one
<seb128> that and I don't see anyone picking up that review while didrocks is on vac
<Laney> I saw it
<seb128> ups
<seb128> k
<seb128> so we would need a freeze exception, it feels like to much forcing in without strong rational
<Laney> If we're talking about Kylin it is universe anyway & what we decide shouldn't necessarily bother them too much
<seb128> right
<seb128> Kylin is already on fcitx since saucy
<Laney> indeed
<Sweetshark> seb128: building https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-staging-proposed/+builds?build_state=building
<seb128> Sweetshark, is that new? I though it was building since yesterday?
<seb128> oh ok, seems it's a new upload, k
<seb128> k, I'm out for some errands and early lunch, back in an hour
<willcooke> morning qengho
<qengho> hiya, will!
<willcooke> qengho, how was the first day of big school?
<willcooke> that was your kid, right?
<qengho> willcooke: my kid had a great first day.
<willcooke> yay!
<qengho> willcooke: When asked, the only memorable parts were, playdoh is awesome, and he likes where he sits at lunch.
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> And this afternoon you'll ask what he did you'll be told "nothing" or "I can't remember"
<Sweetshark> Laney, jpds: here is some nice info on munich: https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fpiratenpartei-bayern.de%2F2014%2F08%2F19%2Fmuenchener-it-zurueck-in-die-vergangenheit%2F&edit-text=&act=url
<popey> seb128: if you have time, could you take a look at this merge to help our MATE running friends? ubuntu-mate-dev/ubuntu/utopic/policykit-desktop-privileges/mate-fixes/
<seb128> popey, hey, sure
<popey> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> qengho, hey, what happened to the fixed chromium that was supposed to be uploaded yesterday?
<seb128> still seems buggy on utopic today
<qengho> seb128: I didn't find the problem. I'm bisecting build-deps to find the cause now.
<seb128> qengho, oh ok, I though you said you would have a fixed version "today"?
<qengho> seb128: I was too optimistic.
<seb128> qengho, it shouldn't take us over a week to get back to a working browser when we upload a buggy version :/
<qengho> seb128: the same source works on P and T. Something changed elsewhere in U.
<seb128> qengho, right, I understand, still we ought to be able to resolve those issues in less than a week, that's too long of a time to let use down without a working browser
<qengho> seb128: can I build on T and have that uploaded to U?
<seb128> no
<qengho> I didn't think so.
<seb128> but you can force a compiler version
<seb128> like build with gcc 4.8 if 4.9 is the issue
<seb128> since we have both versions in the archive
<seb128> gatox, hey
<gatox> seb128, hi.. i was just about to ping you
<seb128> gatox, do you still plan to resume work on the updates panel? I was pondering reworking the UI to use a Column rather than anchors, that would make easier to resolve some of the UI issues, but I don't want to conflict work
<seb128> gatox, oh, about settings I guess? ;-)
<gatox> seb128, i was about to ask you if someone else is working in updates... because i'm still with some tasks of pay... and eveytime i think i'm done, a new task appear :P so i don't know for sure when i'm going to be able to look into that
<seb128> gatox, ok, I'm going to start on the UI reshuffle then
<gatox> seb128, so..... go ahead... and if at some point i can go back to updates... i'll start a fresh branch for whatever
<seb128> gatox, I might also change the widget for list items to be a column
<seb128> k
<seb128> gatox, it would be nice if you could finish your work on the battery check though
<gatox> seb128, yes... but i haven't have the time for that :S
<seb128> what is missing?
<gatox> seb128, it was having issues with QtSettings not working properly on the n4... just that... and i tried to look at the battery plugin to see if i could use that... but i think it doesn't provide the proper info that updates need to check (but this last part is not necessary if QtSettings works in the phone)
<seb128> QtSystems you mean, right?
<gatox> seb128, yes, sorry.... that
<seb128> k
<seb128> I guess I can try to have a look to that as well, if I'm done with the UI changes and you are still busy with the pay work by then
<gatox> seb128, if QtSystems is working now on the phone (that it should), the branch is ready
<seb128> gatox, ok, let me try it
<seb128> RAOF, 2.41 is an unstable serie, that's not a bugfix update ;-)
<pitti> desrt_: hey Ryan, how are you?
<pitti> desrt_: would you mind wrapping a systemd-shim 7 tarball?
<pitti> desrt_: I fixed a few small bugs, and we could package that properly instead of the debian/patches mess that we have ATM
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! und dir?
<seb128> auch gut, danke ;-)
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<pitti> kenvandine: ooh -- you are someone who could review/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/notify-osd/fix-autopkgtest/+merge/219293 (which is trivial and has been lingering for 3 months)
<pitti> kenvandine: *batting eyelashes*
<seb128> pitti, done
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> pitti, feel free to do a land for it (or I can do one for you if you want)
<seb128> speaking of landing
<seb128> kenvandine, I would like to do an u-s-s one today, we have a few nice fixes there
<seb128> do you have anything else you want to get lined up for it?
<kenvandine> seb128, planning to
<pitti> seb128: if it's not too much trouble for you? landing process has changed 5 times since my training, and I haven't actually done any
<kenvandine> seb128, i think so
<seb128> pitti, k, doing it
<kenvandine> i need to check fixes from jgdx first
<seb128> k
<pitti> seb128: or, if you have a pointer to docs and some minutes to hand-hold me, I'm also willing to learn
<seb128> kenvandine, you handle the landing for u-s-s then?
<seb128> pitti, that works too
<kenvandine> seb128, will do
<seb128> pitti, I don't know if there is documentation on how to do landings :/
<seb128> pitti, but it's basically "add a line to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain" (which is self explanatory mostly)
<seb128> pitti, then drive things from http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> pitti, want to do the notify-osd one together?
<pitti> seb128: sure, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: who is the "lander"?
<seb128> pitti, you
<seb128> whoever does the landing/clicking on buttons
<seb128> pitti, you can skip comments if you don't have any
<seb128> pitti, I don't think notify-osd has a testplan, you can write something like "restart an unity desktop session and check that notifications are still working"
<pitti> seb128: you can see me typing?
<seb128> pitti, not typing, but once you validate an entry I see it
<seb128> I also see on which one you are
<pitti> seb128: I'm adding line 36
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: "QA signoff needed" -> ?
<seb128> pitti, so you don't need qa signoff for a small change like that
<seb128> that's usually when you have disruptive changes and want QA to run the tests for you as well
<pitti> seb128: MP following guidelines -> which guidelines?
<pitti> it has a commit message, signoff from jenkins, but not much else
<seb128> the ones for the projects, I don't think notify-osd has somes
<seb128> just put "yes" ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ok, let me quickly re-run this, as it's already three months old
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, do you have access to the "landing team tools" menu on the gdoc page?
<pitti> seb128: sorry, can't see where this is?
<seb128> pitti, if you have it, after "help" in the gdoc menubar
<pitti> seb128: sorry, are we talkign about the landing sheet here?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but that might be a group where sil2100 needs to add you (from memory)
<seb128> since sil2100 is away for a while I can do that action for you now, and we can have him adding you when he's back
<pitti> "Find" doesn't find anything related to "Help" except comments from unity8 landingd
<pitti> meh, the tests fail now
<pitti> yay for stalling test fixes for 3 months
<pitti> it's still a correct change of course, but apparently not sufficient any more
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/landing.png
<seb128> pitti, easier to explain with a screenshot :p
<pitti> seb128: ah, I do have that
<seb128> k
<seb128> pitti, you have "assign to silo" in it?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> k
<seb128> so you have access
<seb128> but need to fix the mp first
<willcooke> looky what I got:  https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--AZ0v-MtSIg/U_NQrbVIIxI/AAAAAAAAH0Y/j65hOUlBvAo/w1207-h905-no/IMG_0626.JPG
<seb128> willcooke, nice
<larsu> nice
<willcooke> First things first, take it apart
<seb128> you got a new disk to put in there?
<willcooke> yeah, bought a cheapo 64GB SS
<willcooke> D
<seb128> that's going to make the machine nicer to user
<seb128> -r
<willcooke> So far, I'm loving the form factor and the touch screen
<seb128> yeah, that laptop is quite nice
<seb128> not too heavy, nice materials
<seb128> you also easily get used to tap the screen to click on buttons ;-)
<seb128> pitti, sorry about the mp status change spam, tried to get the ui to display the current revision as approved, I think I got it
<pitti> seb128: ok, fixed now, MP updated and tested in both failing (for showing the log) and succeeding case; I set "testing pass" to Yes now
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> pitti, ok, so now you can go to the gdoc, select your line and use the landing tool -> assign to silo item
<pitti> seb128: I suppose request ID and assigned silo get auto-generated?
<pitti> "This app needs authorization to run.
<seb128> yes
<pitti> ok, it didn't complain
<pitti> but also didn't apparently do anything to my line
<Laney> blerk, why doesn't this monitor turn on?
<seb128> pitti, the sync takes some time, did it open a jenkins page or something?
<davmor2> willcooke: ahhhhh my eyes kill it, kill it with fire ;)   Nice laptop though you might need to improve the os a bit though :)
<pitti> seb128: no, just the google auth, then got me back to the gdoc
<seb128> pitti, hum, can you try again?
<Laney> the first auth often doesn't work
<Laney> the first operation after authenticating*
<pitti> seb128: ah, now I get a box "Reconfigure row 36 in an Existing Silo"
<seb128> pitti, oh, so it probably worked previous time
<willcooke> davmor2, :DD
<pitti> seb128: ack, after "Proceed" now I got a jenkins page
<willcooke> davmor2, it's ok, the back is off now
<pitti> seb128: I'm on https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/
<seb128> pitti, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1465/console
<seb128> pitti, suggest it went wrong
<seb128> pitti, did you pick "assign silo"?
<pitti> seb128: yes, but pehaps it conflicted with the previous failed one?
<pitti> what Laney said
<seb128> pitti, that's weird, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/ has no recent job before the failing one
<seb128> pitti, delete the request id and try again?
<pitti> "Assign row 36 to a New Silo"
<pitti> ah, that sounds better
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> " Assign a silo with preproduction CI Train code. "
<pitti> do I want that?
<seb128> where is that option?
<seb128> don't change any default
<seb128> just click through?
<pitti> seb128: http://picpaste.com/silo.png
<seb128> no
<seb128> just click the blue label
<pitti> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1466/console
<seb128> good
<seb128> you got silo 018
<seb128> pitti, you can use http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=notify now
<seb128> pitti, go there and click "build"
<pitti> seb128: ah, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/ updated now
<seb128> pitti, that brings you to a jenkins page, no box to check, just click the button
<pitti> seb128: OOI, where do I get that link?
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=notify
<seb128> pitti, you have a row with red labels
<seb128> those are links
<seb128> 018 ppa ...
<seb128> "Build" in that line
<pitti> building
<seb128> pitti, good, now you need to wait for the build to be done, switch the "testing" case in the gdoc to yes and then you can click "publish" to upload to distro
 * Laney cries
<seb128> pitti, then "clean" once it migrated in release
<pitti> seb128: ack
<pitti> seb128: merci beaucoup pour ton aide !
<seb128> Laney, what's the issue?
<seb128> pitti, de rien !
<Laney> dead monitor
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> tried swapping kettle lead, no luck
<Laney> GOD
<willcooke> :(
 * Laney flips the desk
<willcooke> Laney, got a big TV you could use for now?
<Laney> I have two monitors anyway
<Laney> but that is inhumane :P
<willcooke> How old is it?
<Laney> erm
<Laney> I would say 6-7 years
<willcooke> Laney, it had a good innings :)
<Laney> "it had a good life"
<davmor2> Laney: if you can't answer that straight away it's too old :D
 * Laney steals davmor2's gear
<Laney> you're away from home anyway :D
<davmor2> No I'm not
<Laney> oh shit /me runs
 * davmor2 ties Laney to a chair and reads Vogon Poetry to him for hours
 * Laney exits through the airlock
 * willcooke is running out of limbs.
<willcooke> How am going to operate my digital watch now?
<attente_> hey Laney, what's the right way to conditionally install a file based on debian v. ubuntu?
<ogra_> willcooke, get rid of it ... use an ubuntu phone
<Laney> hello attente_
<Laney> you can test dpkg-vendor --derives-from Ubuntu in debian/rules
 * willcooke still thinks digital watches are a pretty neat idea
<Laney> I would try to avoid doing this if you can though
<davmor2> ogra_: it's a watch, willcooke will probably want to tell the time on it
<ogra_> davmor2, details :P
<attente_> Laney, sorry, can't figure out a way around it :(
<willcooke> sheeeesh.  Startup disk creator is not good
 * popey hugs his Casio F-91W
<ogra_> willcooke, but digital watches are so big ! http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Leserbriefe/Bruegmann-Digital-Roehren-Clock/Digital-Roehrenuhr.htm
<willcooke> oooh!  Filth :)
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: a pretty important detail to be fair ;)
<ogra_> heh, just a small one
<willcooke> sigh
<willcooke> going to reboot
<willcooke> start up disk creator hosed my machine
<willcooke> screw this
<willcooke> I'm using dd
<davmor2> willcooke: what did you do?
<willcooke> tried to use it
<ogra_> yeah, dont do that :P
<willcooke> every time I try and erase a USB HDD it falls over and leaves loads of umount processes running
<willcooke> then it moans about dbus timeouts
<seb128> yeah, usb-creator is buggy :/
<willcooke> and how :D
<willcooke> now I have defunt umount processes
<willcooke> so I will reboot again and then just use dd
<Laney> try "Disks" first
<Laney> I would like to spend some time on usb-creator
<ogra_> just drop it and write a UI for dd :)
<seb128> disks works fine
<seb128> and we preinstall it
<seb128> that's what I usually use to put isos on usb keys
<ogra_> oh, as dd fronted ?
 * ogra_ didnt know it can do that 
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - use "restore an image" in disks?
<qengho> robru: What arch are you using? Is it utopic?
<Laney> ya
<desrt_> pitti: i'll do that today
<seb128> pitti, you can publish notify-osd if you want
<willcooke> sigh
<willcooke> here we go again
<willcooke> maybe this free USB keyring I got is the problem :)
<willcooke> gnome-disks[2776]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fa6abfdef7f sp 00007fff9da2ce70 error 4 in libgio-2.0.so.0.4000.0[7fa6abeff000+16b000]
<seb128> urg
<willcooke> replaced the USB stick with a branded one, and now we're getting somewhere
<willcooke> disks ftw
<willcooke> much easier
<seb128> yeah
<ogra_> we should make the startup-disk-creator just open disks at the right page ;)
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> pitti, seems like Mirv published it for you
<Mirv> o/
<pitti> seb128: je suis retour à maison maintenant
<pitti> seb128: ah, good; thanks Mirv, I was about to give them a quick test on my laptop, but so much the better :)
<seb128> even better, Mirv is taking the blame for clicking the button if it's buggy :p
<willcooke> seb128, who is in charge of the installer?  When it's asking me to connect to a wifi AP it's listed the APs in alphabetical order, I think it would be better in signal strength order (appreciate that's easier said than done, but I can at least ask(
<willcooke> ))
<seb128> willcooke, nobody
<willcooke> ah
<seb128> xnox was sort of the maintainer
<seb128> but he left Canonical recently
<Laney> the new xnox, who doesn't exist yet
<seb128> not sure anyone else got put in charge
<Laney> I'd file a bug on ubiquity
<willcooke> good plan, thx seb128
<Mirv> pitti: it shouldn't be marked as "Testing done" if testing is still underway :)
<seb128> I wouldn't be surprised if that was already known/filed, check launchpad before filing it
<Laney> maybe even exists
<Laney> search first
<Laney> (HIGH FIVE!)
 * willcooke searches
 * Laney goes to review & upload dbus
<pitti> Mirv: I tested a local build; sorry about that, my first landing for a fair while
<Laney> yeah pre-feature-freeze crack
<pitti> Laney: new major version?
<Laney> yup
<Laney> 1.8
<pitti> :)
<Laney> you want to review instead?
<Laney> ;-)
<pitti> Laney: I faintly seem to remember having tested that a bit, but I can't remember any more what held it up
<seb128> Laney, I'm running it for a day on my i386 utopic, wfm
<Laney> dunno, I've been running it for a few days and it seems good here
<pitti> Laney: nah, got enough to do; if you tested it and desktop and phone works, pump it in
<pitti> Laney: I got my today's share of blame with util-linux already :)
<Laney> heh
<pitti> seb128: bah, corner-case architecture only :-P
<seb128> pitti, yeah, somebody needs to test those ;-)
<Laney> seb128: do you still install new systems with i386?
<pitti> seb128: so wrt "Simple mass-change: Mark universe packages for langpacks:", perhaps I should use my new landing sk1llz to do a few of those :0
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubiquity
<willcooke> ubiquity must be configured in order for Launchpad to forward bugs to the project's developers.
<willcooke> ???
<willcooke> surely I'm doing something wrong here
<seb128> pitti, you could ;-)
<seb128> pitti, no, I don't use i386 for new systems, but I'm having the same laptop for 5 years and didn't reinstall :-)
<pitti> seb128: DFTT :)
<seb128> pitti, but I tried to install an i386 iso (I had that one on disk since it matches my arch) on the touch laptop I got for testing, and that was a fail
<Laney> willcooke: they probably use Ubuntu bugs instead of project bugs
<seb128> pitti, it took me like an hour to understand why the machine was not seeing the boot device, apparently it just ignores i386, worked when I put an amd64 iso on the usb stick
<willcooke> ah, yes - thanks Laney
<seb128> willcooke, Laney: indeed they do
<Laney> it's fairly common
<pitti> seb128: wow; so indeed good to test them
<Laney> trying efi boot I guess
<seb128> yeah, I didn't know it couldn't fallback/work with i386 images though
<seb128> I tried all the bios options to disable secure boot, etc
<seb128> none gave me a working boot
 * Laney has ordered http://www.dell.com/ed/business/p/dell-u2414h/pd
<desrt_> RAOF: hey... you're tracking GMutex issues?
<pitti> seb128: mind having a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/address-book-app/use-langpack/+merge/231381 ?
<seb128> pitti, approved
<pitti> seb128: so I wait for jenkins' blessing on the MP, then land this, right?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/indicator-location/use-langpack/+merge/231385 (boooring)
<seb128> pitti, approved
<Sweetshark> thunderbolt and lightning weery weery frightening!
<pitti> Galileo Galileo!
<pitti> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/indicator-network/use-langpack/+merge/231386
<seb128> pitti, done
<pitti> seb128: sorry for the boredom; but I asked for this two months ago, time to finish this..
<seb128> pitti, don't worry!
<Sweetshark> pitti: magnifico o o o o!
 * pitti misses the apt-get source, fix, dput turnaround..
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'm just a poor boy, from a poor family
<pitti> ♩ ♪ ♫
<pitti> Sweetshark: argh, I screwed up
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'm just a poor boy, nobody loves me
<Sweetshark> pitti: He's just a poor boy from a poor family!
<Sweetshark> pitti: now that we have proven our orchestration skills we should move to the cloud team.
<pitti> Mirv: so, I really don't want to do a full MP for just adding X-Ubuntu-Langpack for unity8; I wonder whether we can slip this into any existing MP?
<pitti> Mirv: or whether I could just commit that to lp:unity8 so that it gets into the next upload?
<pitti> (but I think we considered this already, and for some reason staging stuff into trunks doesn't work)
<Mirv> pitti: just get the MP to be part of whatever Saviq is landing next
<Mirv> especially if he still would allow that change to eg. landing-017 on line 20
<Mirv> (since it reqs a rebuild)
<pitti> Mirv: ah, so add it to an existing line in the sheet?
<pitti> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-system-settings/use-langpack/+merge/231387 (that took a bit to build)
<Laney> APPROVAL RACE
<willcooke> seb128, I installed desktop next from an ISO I downloaded yesterday, then apt-get upgraded
<willcooke> seb128, now I get the normal login screen, login, then nothing
<willcooke> seb128, when you have some time can you talk me through what I should be doing?  (Or point me at some docs? - I can write some if none exist)
<Mirv> pitti: yes, but you need to get an ack from Saviq whether he's ok in adding it to that particular landing at this point. then a reconfigure of the silo is needed, and a rebuild.
<seb128> Laney, I won :p
<pitti> Laney: :)
<seb128> willcooke, what do you mean "nothing"? did you wait for a bit for the session to load?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah waited some minutes.  I did have the U8 welcome (right edge blurb) but it wouldnt do anything, now I just get a black screen.  I'm doing a dist-upgrade atm, seems like there are more updates
<seb128> Laney, or seems like I won the comment and you had the status ;-)
<seb128> willcooke, k, try rebooting, I didn't try the first run wizard for a while
<willcooke> seb128, ack
<willcooke> seb128, ok, dist-upgrade seems to have helped, I have the first run wizard again
<seb128> great
<pitti> kenvandine: would you mind folding https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-system-settings/use-langpack/+merge/231387 into your current system-stetings landing?
<willcooke> seb128, so now I have logged in to the first light-dm(?) screen, and I get the U8 greeter.  I log in there, and nothing seems to happen.  Is this because that fix hasn't made it in to the build yet?
<pitti> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity8/use-langpack/+merge/231390 and https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/mediaplayer-app/use-langpack/+merge/231392 (still says "updating", but the diff is there now)
<seb128> willcooke, correct
<seb128> pitti, I'm not really a commiter on those projects, maybe get kenvandine or Saviq to ack those? I'm fine comment acking but I would prefer somebody from the project to change the status
<pitti> seb128: ah, sure
<willcooke> seb128, cool.  I shall wait :)  BTW - is your touch pad for the pointer mega sensitive?  Mine always wants to move to the left whenever my finger is on it
<pitti> Saviq: would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity8/use-langpack/+merge/231390 (trivial mass-change) and folding it into your current unity8 landing?
<seb128> willcooke, touchpad is ok for me (I think)
<Saviq> pitti, yeah, will do, I assume there's no way for me to test this actually works?
<willcooke> seb128, last question for now:  how do I switch back to the GUI?  I can't do ctrl-alt-f7 any more
<seb128> willcooke, f8
<pitti> Saviq: I built the packages locally; if you install pkgbinarymangler in your build schroot and enable it in /etc/pkgbinarymangler/striptranslations.conf, you'll get a _translations.tar.gz built, and the .debs don't have *.mo files
<pitti> Saviq: (that's how the distro builders are configured)
<Saviq> pitti, oh will check it out then
<pitti> Saviq: you can also just let the PPA build them and look at the .debs and the .changes of course (might be easier)
<Saviq> pitti, yup, will do, thanks
<pitti> Saviq: we do that stripping for thousands of packages, it's a simple mass-change
<pitti> (and have done so since 2005 or so, it's well understood)
<Saviq> pitti, yeah yeah, I know
<pitti> Saviq: cheers! (I don't want to do a full landing just for this, would be an utter resource waste)
<kenvandine> pitti, sure, i'll add that to the current uss landing
<pitti> kenvandine: cheers!
<Saviq> pitti, of course, we'll take care of it
<pitti> 7 branches to go..
<pitti> oh, we don't do friends-app any more, right?
<pitti> seb128: "Jenkins Fixed - utopic-adt-notify-osd 36" \o/
<seb128> pitti, nice!
<robru> qengho, amd64, utopic. yeah
<qengho> robru: thanks.
<seb128> kenvandine, is bug #1358789 something you were looking at? I think you mentioned it before enabling the gps switch
<ubot5> bug 1358789 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "gps and wifi on battery page is out of sync with notification pull down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358789
<robru> qengho, you're welcome
<kenvandine> seb128, that's something charles is working on... i think
<kenvandine> basically uss is now doing the right thing
<seb128> k
<seb128> charles, ^ correct?
<kenvandine> but there's a bug in either the indicator or location-service that's making it get out of sync
<willcooke> Alrighty - it's that time again folks... weekly meeting.
<seb128> k
<willcooke> Roll call:
<kenvandine> charles, please confirm
<willcooke> In alphabetical order
<charles> seb128, kenvandine, actually I suspect it's in the gui glue between the service and u-s-s
<kenvandine> charles, the action group?
<kenvandine> we can take this outside to keep the meeting going :)
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, let's move to e.g -touch
<seb128> willcooke, going to list the alphabetical order, or do we need to remember the list? ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, just working it out... one sec....
<willcooke> attente_, (brookswarner), desrt, (dgadomski), FJKong, happyaron, Laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, Sweetshark, tkamppeter
<willcooke> who'd I miss?
<pitti> seb128: "Migration: All packages are in destination
<pitti> You can Merge and Clean now."
<pitti> seb128: if I click on "clean", will that merge automatically, or how is that done?
<seb128> willcooke, I think the list is good
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> pitti, it opens a jenkins page and if you click build it does it yes
<willcooke> OK, attente_ - lay it on us....
<larsu> new world order?!
<larsu> s/world/meeting
<willcooke> larsu, :)  mixing it up.
<desrt> larsu: and seb not in charge
<desrt> seems alphabetical....
<attente_> fcitx transition... blocked on fcitx MIR
<willcooke> ok, attente_ seb128  - do we want to talk about fcitx in 14.10 now?
<seb128> we can do it a bit
<willcooke> or save it for the end after the status updates
<seb128> attente_, hey
<seb128> let's do it now, but not enter into too much details
<seb128> ?
<attente_> ok
<pitti> seb128: cheers! and finally http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089827/, then I'll stop bugging you *hug*
<willcooke> So, my summary:
<seb128> pitti, ;-) (sorry, meeting ongoing)
<Laney> I need to make a phone call, will try to notice + paste
<attente_> yeah, so about the fcitx MIR, is that going to be ready in time?
<willcooke> I'm worried we don't have enough time to get everything we need ready in time for feature freeze.  I think rushing it in is generally a bad idea
<seb128> not likely, I doubt anyone is going to pick on the MIRs before didrocks is back
<attente_> :(
<seb128> attente_, we were discussed that earlier with willcooke and were sort of thinking we should land the support for fcitx but not install it by default/enable it for Chinese this cycle
<desrt> attente_: don't worry... LTS+1 is always the release that people skip over anyway :)
<seb128> attente_, we can get a FFe to build indicator/u-s-d with fcitx when the MIR is approved
<seb128> that would be a middle ground
<seb128> willcooke, ^ correct summary?
<willcooke> seb128, yes
<seb128> attente_, wdyt?
<willcooke> I spoke to a16g (Anthony) and he's happy with that approach
<attente_> it's more than that... it's also u-c-c, im-config
<seb128> well, add those to the list
<seb128> that was not meant a full components summary
<attente_> a lot of FFe's...
<seb128> just a "let's land the support with a ffe, don't change defaults"
<seb128> that would be 1 FFe?
<seb128> "enable fcitx support in desktop"
<seb128> 1 bug, even if it impacts several sources
<attente_> so no to updating im-config for a chinese default?
<seb128> right
<seb128> no change to defaults
<seb128> just landing the support
<seb128> and we can do the change next cycle
<attente_> think it's more important what happyaron things about that...
<attente_> *thinks
<seb128> well, as willcooke said, he talked to Anthony who said they are ok if we don't switch default this cycle
<attente_> ok
<attente_> but are you sure that meant not default overall?
<seb128> you seem like unhappy with that option?
<attente_> it's ok. let's just make sure there's no confusion on both sides
<seb128> right, willcooke is checking with everyone to make sure it's ok
<seb128> that's the approach we would suggest
<willcooke> I'm happy they understand the approach we're taking in Beijing
<seb128> imho we put us under too much pressure if we change default now, especially with all the MIR work not done yet
<attente_> what we talked about there was to leave the default alone except for chinese locale, no?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but we didn't think about the MIR
<seb128> especially not about it having that stack of components to promote
<seb128> that's why willcooke checked with Anthony if a change of plan would be ok
<seb128> seems it is
<attente_> ok, understood
<attente_> thanks guys
<seb128> thanks attente_ ;-)
<seb128> willcooke, I think we can move on from the topic?
<willcooke> ack
<seb128> we can discuss after meeting if more is needed
<willcooke> thanks guys.  Sorry we won't get everything we wanted in, but it's just too late IMHO.  Let's not put ourselves in trouble
<willcooke> ok, moving on
<willcooke> desrt, welcome back.  Anything to report?
<desrt> hi
<desrt> spent most of yesterday sorting through the backlog of pings, mails, bugs
<desrt> did a couple of minor patches
<desrt> today i'm fighting with Laney over what to do about all of the deprecation notices for gobject properties we have
<desrt> will do a couple more glib patches as well
<desrt> and have a systemd-shim release to do
<desrt> that's about all
<willcooke> cool, thanks desrt -  we have a 1:1 on Friday, but ping me if you need anything in the meantime
<desrt> about that.....
<desrt> i'm on a flight to debconf on friday :)
<willcooke> moving on to Laney (since FJKong and happyaron are afk)
<desrt> we seem to have some very bad luck here :p
<FJKong> ok, my turn now :)
<FJKong> last week , only bug fixing for sogou input method on the final RC version. good news it has been released just few hours ago, yeah!
<FJKong> also help QA for bug confirming and testing
<willcooke> desrt, arse.  Ok, I'll move it
<willcooke> woot - congrats FJKong
<FJKong> oh,
<seb128> FJKong, well done!
<FJKong> am I too fast of pasting?
 * Laney is being terrorised by a wasp
<willcooke> nah, it's fine FJKong - you were marked as away last time I checked, so I thought you might be afk
<willcooke> now, if Laney is still alive, we can move to him.  Laney, you want more time?  We can come back around to you
<Laney> got it out
<FJKong> fine for me, night birds
<FJKong> bird
<Laney> puny creature
<Laney> • Poke about content-hub NBS which was causing desktop-next image failures
<Laney> • Update & sync glib, fix some boo boos
<Laney> • Update gst-plugins-good1.0
<Laney> • Update -bad, platform-api was broken, fix that, push to ppa, need to get tested on phone before uploading.
<Laney> • Review gnome-desktop/u-c-c/u-s-d MRs, still buggy
<Laney> • Port u-s-s to upower 0.99, find a bug in a dbusmock template, fix that
<Laney> • Reupload webkitgtk for trusty
<Laney> • Merge pcre3
<Laney> • Update clutter, folks, sync harfbuzz, pango
<Laney> • Patch pilot
<Laney> • Seed (packageset) gardening, mainly for server
<Laney> ☾
<FJKong> wow~
<Laney> also just uploaded dbus, which is causing predictable excitement for phone people :-)
 * Laney stares at ogra
<willcooke> :D
<ogra_> yeah, you made us all panic with that changelog
<ogra_> shouldnt have used -v !
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> you shouldn't count lines of things
<ogra_> lol
<Laney> diff from 1.6.18-0ubuntu10 to 1.8.6-1ubuntu1 (373.5 KiB)
<Laney> this is better
<FJKong> maybe I need run tail -1000 to check the irc log
<Sweetshark> Laney: is that tiny diff allowed to go out alone at night?
<ogra_> yes, but no drinking yet
 * Laney sweats lifting it and then looks over to see Sweetshark spinning libreoffice on one finger
<ogra_> and it has to be back at eleven
<willcooke> thanks Laney.  On to larsu, also welcome back!  Anything to report?
<larsu> hey, I just got back today, so not a lot of news yet
<Sweetshark> one looks cool spinning a handgranade by the pin on one finger just until one fumbles ...
<willcooke> :)
<larsu> went through backlog of the last two weeks and responded to a couple of mails / bugs
<ogra_> Sweetshark, pessimist
<larsu> made gtk-3-12 compile again
<larsu> started looking into a theming bug that yorba jim filed
<larsu> theming \o/
<larsu> I think that's about it for today
<seb128> larsu, wb ;-)
<willcooke> larsu, thanks.  We have our 1:1 on Friday morning, so we can catch up then as well
<willcooke> qengho, how goes Chromium?  Still causing you annoyances?
<larsu> willcooke: yep. And I'll finally be able to make it this Friday :)
<qengho> willcooke: it's looking more promising.
<qengho> * Fixing i386 crasher on U. Wasn't SSE support. Wasn't tcmalloc. Not new build-dep I've confirmed that g++ 4.9 makes crashing code in the javascript and rendering engines. I'm forcing use of 4.8 in U for now.
<qengho> * No change on mir support.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho.  Let me know if you need some more support on that one.
<qengho> I'll need testing. It's arriving in my ppa now.
<willcooke> qengho, can I test in a VM?  Happy to spin up a few machines
<seb128> I can test on i386
<qengho> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage
 * seb128 waits for that fix for a week 
<willcooke> ok, seb128 - over to you
<seb128> • opt-ed in for the fcitx testing ppa, played a bit with it trying to configure and use keyboard layouts and input methods, some UI glitches but it mostly works
<seb128> • tried the new dbus which is in the sponsoring queue, looks good
<seb128> • sponsored libreoffice updates/bugfixes
<seb128> • some fighting with desktop-next to be able to log back into unity8-desktop sessions (due to bug #1350878)
<ubot5> bug 1350878 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "lockscreen doesn't properly unlock on desktop when a password is set" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350878
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings for touch
<seb128> ∘ looked a bit to the "battery plugin use cpu after idle" issue, seems to be an lower system/upower issue generating lot of updates
<seb128> ∘ debugged layout issues in the updates panel, workarounded one that turned out to be a toolkit bug (filed report with testcase)
<seb128> ∘ worked on several changes in the same panel, but after spending some time fixing corner cases, decided that it would easier to rework the layout to use a column rather than anchors, going to work on that next
<seb128> ∘ reviews of some of the merge requests submitted during the week
<seb128> • usual share of bugs triaging and desktop discussions
<seb128>  
<seb128> that's it for this week (also had a swap afternoon from the trip to China on thursday)
<Laney> nice bullets
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<qengho> Compose, hyphen, period == ·
<seb128> the ones I used are just copy from tomboy, the white one are the next indentation format
<willcooke> thanks seb128, Sweetshark.. thanks for the report from your trip.  Anything else to report here?
<Sweetshark> o 4.3.0 is in utopic \o/
<Sweetshark> o only minor b0rkage around -base/-base-drivers on this usually tricky first-in-the-cycle-upload *cough*
<Sweetshark> o bug 1357700 fix commited, testing upgrade paths right now (1/2)
<ubot5> bug 1357700 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice-base 1:4.3.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libjdbclo.so', which is also in package libreoffice-base-drivers 1:4.3.0-0ubuntu1" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357700
<Sweetshark> o various bug triage on lp and fdo
<Sweetshark> o fixed ftbfs for libixion on ppc64el (bug 1358365)
<ubot5> bug 1358365 in libixion (Ubuntu) "FTBFS on ppc64el" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358365
<Sweetshark> o usual TDF/LibreOffice calls/coordination: ESC, QA call, Board call ...
<Sweetshark> o closing off some old MIRs (bug 1276252)
<ubot5> bug 1276252 in fonts-crosextra-carlito (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Caladea and Carlito fonts, essential fallback fonts" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276252
<Sweetshark> o organized LibreOffice conference travel and prepare for the talks (first week of Sept. in Bern)
<Sweetshark> o creating docker/saltstack-foo to integrate Ubuntu CI/testing better in upstream infra right now
<Sweetshark> o last week: on sick leave
<Sweetshark> o week before: in Montevideo at Antel/Avanza, talked about LibreOffice http://tv.vera.com.uy/video/8406 and some enduser suppport
<Sweetshark> o <- nice ASCII bullets
<Sweetshark> EOF
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> thanks Sweetshark, you've been pretty busy eh?!
<willcooke> ok, over to tkamppeter - how's did the house move go?
<tkamppeter> - OpenPrinting Summit
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Temporarily added ippusbxd (Support for IPP-over-USB printers) to the cups-filters Ubuntu package to get it in before FF of Utopic. Proper Debian/Ubuntu packaging for ippusbxd (as its own project) will come later.
<tkamppeter> - Mentoring of GSoC students, finalizing the projects
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> woot - glad you got ipp over usb in, that will be a nice new feature
<tkamppeter> - One week away from the new home due to the Summit in Toronto, but still had a lot to do, internet through TV cable working well.
<willcooke> :D
<tkamppeter> Yes, as every year I am getting the GSoC projects into the fall (X.10) edition of Ubuntu.
<willcooke> OK, let's move to Any Other Business then....
<tkamppeter> I now only need to apply the patches for udev-config-printer (system-config-printer package) and all is in. Then I need to buy an appropriate printer and test, still two months for testing and bug fixing.
<Laney> I wonder how many printers tkamppeter has
<willcooke> He sells them on eBay and uses the money to fund the purchase of his new house
<tkamppeter> Laney, currently 8, I think max was 15.
<Laney> you should implement parallel printing
<Laney> willcooke: any sprint news?
<willcooke> mishravikas was asking how he could get involved in contributing to the desktop, but I don't think he(?) is around, maybe he'll be back another day
<tkamppeter> willcooke, no, I have sold some which were broken, but a broken gives only 10-15 EUR, if you pay 10-15 EUR a month you will not even able to pay the interest of the apartment credit of that month.
<willcooke> tkamppeter, :D
<willcooke> Laney, nothing more that a proposed date.  I'll let you know more as soon as I hear it
<Laney> 'kay
<willcooke> s/that/than
<tkamppeter> Selling broken printers is mainly to have no cost with proper disposal and to simply be able to bring them to the next post office to get rid of them.
<willcooke> anyone have anything else, or shall we wrap?
<seb128> seems like we can wrap there?
<willcooke> oh, seb128 - turns out my vtty switch problems were because you have to hold down the fn button to make the f keys do f key stuff, rather than the alternate action (turn off wifi, etc)
<seb128> oh, right
<willcooke> ok, meeting over.  Thanks folks, see you all next time... o/
<seb128> sorry I didn't think about mentioning that
<seb128> thanks willcooke!
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> seb128: dbus needs new review if you feel like it
<Laney> ;-)
<seb128> Laney, upload first, review then? ;-)
<Laney> it is in there
<seb128> Laney, oooh, you mean binNEW review?
<Laney> s/new/NEW/ if that helps :P
<seb128> I though you mean code review
<seb128> yeah, sorry, didn't get that a first
<seb128> looking
<seb128> Laney, NEWed ;-)
<Laney> cheers!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> thanks for helping getting that in
<Laney> I mainly wanted to get the new dbus-run-session utility
<seb128> what does that do?
<seb128> oh, it has a manpage
<seb128> useful
<Laney> it's like a less crap version of dbus-launch
<Laney> doesn't leave stray dbus-daemons around
<seb128> nice
<desrt> Laney: so... on the topic of the deprecations
<desrt> you want to rip out the DEPRECATED tag on some of the more obnoxious warnings from gtk (ezk: the GtkSettings ones) and otherwise leave the warnings enabled for other things?
<Laney> desrt: I feel like I'd prefer that, yeah - what do you think?
<desrt> i usually think that i want to make seb happy :)
<Laney> haha
<desrt> the question comes about what benefit we'll gain from having these warnings on ubuntu
<Laney> sycophancy!
<desrt> i guess not a lot of upstream development is happening on ubuntu these days, so we're probably indeed just spamming our own users with this stuff
<desrt> and not helping the people who write the software at all
<Laney> I dunno, I wouldn't like to make a call like that
<Laney> "debugging information is for fedora users"
<desrt> well, honestly, it's mostly for jhbuild users
<desrt> i wouldn't care too much if fedora did the same patching
<desrt> (although clearly more upstream gtk devs are using fedora)
<Laney> jhbuild can pass configure flags, yes?
<desrt> i know where you're going, and this is a conversation we've had before.... :)
<Laney> :)
<desrt> some people also build out of git for themselves
<desrt> like me...
<Laney> so the defaults should be for ... users or developers?
<desrt> i'd sooner add a --enable-we-have-a-product-to-ship-here
<desrt> developers, for sure
<desrt> because "real users" have a distro between them and the upstream
<desrt> at the end of the day, i think we need to take a decision about what is right for our (ubuntu) users
<Laney> sounds like you want to recommend distros turn these warnings off
<desrt> and i think seb might be totally right on this point
<desrt> fedora is a different distribution with a substantially different composition to their userbase
<desrt> i also honestly believe that this is a one-cycle affair
<desrt> and i'm also happier about a one character(!) patch instead of a many-lines one that removes a bunch of flags from a bunch of files
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/utopic/4.3.0/libreoffice_4.3.0-3ubuntu2_source.changes <- upgrades pass smoketest, please sponsor
<desrt> plus... according to today's news ( http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2dxik3/future_of_gnome_and_gtk_when_whole_world_is/ ) nobody outside of gnome is developing gtk apps anyway :)
<Sweetshark> desrt: well if its on reddit, it has to be the truth obviously.
<Sweetshark> <- eod
<desrt> Sweetshark: enjoy a mate for me :p
<Sweetshark> desrt: aye ;)
<Laney> desrt: lemme think about it
<Laney> I'll be uploading the new glib tomorrow ...
<Laney> I'm offski, got a birthday party to go to
<Laney> o/
<desrt> ciao.
<seb128> Sweetshark, k
<qengho> robru: Will you please test a chromium in my PPA for that crasher?  https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage
<robru> qengho, yes!
<robru> qengho, put that on the bug, too, eh? there was another guy claiming to be affected by the same thing
<qengho> robru: if it works for you, I'll just release it.  I don't want regular joes using that PPA.
<robru> heh
<robru> qengho, ok just installing now
<desrt> pitti: did the release just now
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<qengho> robru: well?
<robru> qengho, seems fine briefly. I don't know how to reproduce the crash though, gimme a couple days with it
<qengho> I would like a upload sponsor for chromium to U, please.  https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages   v 36.0.1985.143-0ubuntu1~pkg1042
<robert_ancell> popey, what display manager does Ubuntu Mate use?
<popey> robert_ancell: lightdm
<popey> oh hang on
<popey> robert_ancell: yes, lightdm ☻
<robert_ancell> cool. Is it working well?
<popey> yeah!
<popey> nouveau retro ☻
<robert_ancell> awesome
<RAOF> desrt: Not tracking as such, but noticed a couple of regressions.
<RAOF> desrt: I'll poke further into Do to see what's actually going wrong there.
<desrt> RAOF: thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-20
<RAOF> desrt: Hm, WTF?
<RAOF> desrt: Do dies in gtk_main, in GDK_THREADS_LEAVE.
<RAOF> desrt: And, amusingly, removing the call to Gdk.Threads.Init() resolves it.
<RAOF> desrt: So... I don't think that Do is doing anything wrong, per se. If you've got a threaded GTK+2.0 application, you're expected to call gdk_threads_init() (which is what Gdk.Threads.Init() calls)
<desrt> RAOF: is it calling ENTER before it calls gtk_main()?
<desrt> because it's supposed to...
<RAOF> Hm...
<desrt> this is probably the problem: the new mutex implementation does extra error checking vs. the old one
<desrt> and it will complain if you try to unlock a non-locked mutex
<desrt> read: abort
<desrt> with posix mutexes that would be silently ignored
<RAOF> Hm. Looks like it doesn't.
<RAOF> Aha!
<RAOF> desrt: Thanks
<desrt> RAOF: sounds like you could use helgrind to verify if you really want....
<desrt> that should catch the error even with the old glib version
<RAOF> Valgrind and friends have a spotty history with mono. I could give it a go, though.
<desrt> good times.  'do' is in LP
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> desrt: thanks!
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<darkxst> Hey Laney, seb128
<Laney> hey seb128
<larsu> morning!
<Laney> doing okay, looking forward to new monitor arriving
<larsu> ooh, which one?
<Laney> currently using a single one like some kind of animal
<Laney> yo larsu, what up
 * larsu only uses his laptop. Like an savage
<Laney> http://www.dell.com/ed/business/p/dell-u2414h/pd
<Laney> nothing super fancy
<Laney> not hi dpi or anything
<larsu> Laney: not much. Didn't even have tea yet
 * darkxst is looking at 3 monitors and a laptop, like a king
<Laney> since, y'know, gtk
<larsu> looks nice
<larsu> gtk does hidpi, no?
<Laney> not per screen
<larsu> ah right
 * seb128 only use his laptop but misses his dual monitor config
<larsu> I don't miss it at all
<darkxst> Laney, only on wayland is hidpi per screen possible
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> seb128, do you know who is maintaining Nautilius atm?
<seb128> willcooke, define maintaining
<willcooke> seb128, erm, bug fixes I guess.
<seb128> upstream, debian, ubuntu?
<willcooke> ubuntu
<seb128> that would be our "group of gnome packagers"
<seb128> e.g robert_ancell Laney larsu me
<willcooke> FJKong, ^^^^^^^^^^
<seb128> I tend to look after nautilus usually
<seb128> but robert_ancell did fix some bugs there as well this cycle
<seb128> do you have a specific question?
<FJKong> seb128: great, thanks
<seb128> that might be easier than trying to guess "who is the maintainer" in a universe where we don't have fixed maintainer :p
<willcooke> seb128, kinda, FJKong is being asked to look at some things for Kylin and we're just working out which is the best option
<willcooke> seb128, do you know what the file manager will be in U8?
<FJKong> seb128: NUDT guys want me help them with nautilus or nemo
<seb128> willcooke, FJKong: I saw that shared documents about nemo/nautilus, didn't really look at it yet
<seb128> willcooke, not sure, I guess likely the filemanager app we have on the phone, though it has a long way to go before being a feature parity for a desktop filemanager
<FJKong> seb128: got, but I want to get some comments from you on that
<FJKong> seb128: if nautilus will be our choice in next version of ubuntu, helping them with Nautilus will be good
<willcooke> I think we will all benefit from some Nautilus work for the next year or so
<willcooke> oir
<willcooke> or
<willcooke> maybe we think about replacing Nautilus with Nemo on the desktop
<willcooke> in 15.04
<seb128> yeah, we pondered that and decided to stick with patching nautilus for now
<seb128> if that stops being practical we might revisit
<Laney> I don't think having desktop team members doing bug fixes on parts of our desktop can be bad
<FJKong> so Nemo is popular in users now?
<Laney> definitely work on nautilus imho
<seb128> Laney, did anyone suggest it's not a good idea? I think we all agree than fixing nautilus bugs is good?
<Laney> ?
<seb128> <Laney> I don't think having desktop team members doing bug fixes on parts of our desktop can be bad
<seb128>  
<seb128> not sure what that was in response to
<Laney> discussion about whether people should work on fixing bugs in nautilus
<Laney> "yes"
<seb128> well, the discussion is rather "do we want to keep tweaking nautilus, or do we want to look at an alternative like nemo"
<Laney> is it?
<seb128> well, the NUDT team was looking at using nemo
<seb128> we sort of did also for trusty
<darkxst> speaking of nautilus where is didrocks this week? nautilus build is stuck waiting on tracker promotion
<seb128> he's on holidays for 10 days or so
<seb128> Laney, the issue is that nautilus is axing features and going in a way we don't especially agree with, so we get a stack of non trivial change stacked on top of it
<seb128> which is sort of work atm, but not sure it's going to keep working fine
<seb128> so it might be easier to share work on nemo, which is a fork, rather than maintaining our own fork-though-patches-stacked
<darkxst> not to mention every app you guys hold back in the dark ages blocks ubuntu gnome from having the current versions
<seb128> that's another topic
<seb128> but a known issue as well
<seb128> though you overstate it, most of those are 1 or 2 cycles behind
<darkxst> seb128, gnome-terminal is 3
<seb128> that's not blocked because of csd or unity
<seb128> that's a lame example
<seb128> it was blocked because of bash issue iirc?
<seb128> it's disappointing that you take that one to argue though
<seb128> k, moving on to get work done, I'm not interested in trolling
<darkxst> seb128, I am not trolling
<seb128> well, you are taking an example which doesn't apply to the discussion
<seb128> that one is blocked not because of Unity or us
<seb128> but because of doko/bash/other issues
<darkxst> seb128, right, anyway our  main concern atm is gnome-desktop
<seb128> did you talk to robert_ancell about the issues in his changes?
<darkxst> seb128, no haven't managed to catch him yet
<seb128> k
<darkxst> then there is the upower transition blocked only really by indicator-power now
<seb128> yeah, charles is busy with phone/rtm work and that is higher priority for him than a desktop transition
<seb128> not sure how to resolve that
<darkxst> seb128, it needs some work since it was never ported to logind
<darkxst> it also has a dodgy queue thing but that can probably just be dropped with the new upower
<tiheum> Hi guys, could anybody tell me who should I contact to chat about packaging of Ubuntu themes while didrocks is on holiday?
<qengho> seb128: good morning. Will you please upload chromium?  https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages
<seb128> qengho, sure, can that be pocket copied (with binaries or without?) or is that a source upload usually?
<seb128> tiheum, hey, just asking on this channel is fine, I can probably help you
<tiheum> seb128: great, we want something quite simple: not to include the SVG app icons in the Suru theme package when it's built (but keep them on launchpad, so that they are still backed up and easly available).
<seb128> why not?
<seb128> scalable icons are usually useful no?
<tiheum> seb128: in general, yes. But app icons are a bit complex and are not rendered nicely by Qt.
<seb128> tiheum, shouldn't qt prefers the matching variant, if there is one, to the scalable one?
<tiheum> seb128: I don't know why Qt does not use the PNG variants instead of the SVGs. Developers use a built-in function (QtIcon) which look up in the theme and find the right file automatically... and it seems to favor SVGs over PNGs
<seb128> tiheum, shouldn't we fix qt then, rather than mangle our theme?
<seb128> speaking of icons...
<tiheum> seb128: to be clear, we still want to provide SVGs for all other icons but app ones
<seb128> larsu, the code that look for themed icons is part of our toolkit iirc? would it be possible to not make it display warning when "fallbacking"?
<seb128> larsu, running u-s-s display a stack of warnings like
<seb128> WARNING - file:///usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Settings/Components/StatusIcon.qml:46:5: QML Image: Cannot open: file:///usr/share/icons/suru/status/scalable/preferences-system-phone-symbolic.svg
<seb128> it fallbacks to load preferences-system-phone.svg just fine, but that's noisy
<seb128> do you know if that's an issue in our toolkit?
<seb128>  
<seb128> tiheum, still feels like a buggy workaround, those scalables icons are useful under e.g unity7 alt-tab switcher
<tiheum> in the apps/scalable folder, all the symbolic icons (monochromatic with a -symbolic suffix) are useful, yes. and we don't want to remove theme. Only the colourful app icons.
<larsu> seb128: this warning comes from Qt. We could circumvent it by looking up the icon ourselves, but we're currently jst letting qt do that
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> I wonder if I should just make u-s-s not use -symbolic icons then
<larsu> hm wait, maybe we can look up the icon anyway
<larsu> it would mean that we stat it twice, but meh
<seb128> or we could fix qt (assuming we think it's a bug to warn in those cases, which I think it is, fallbacking is quite normal, not a warning case imho)
<darkxst> svg's are very slow to load
<tiheum> seb128, larsu: I think that the warning above is raised because you don't look in the right folder. preferences-system-phone-symbolic.svg is in apps/scalable not status/scalable
<larsu> interesting. I wonder why it even looks there
<tiheum> darkxst: you're right, especially complex ones
<darkxst> GNOME will fallback to scalable icons, but only as a last resort, not idea what Qt likes to do
<tiheum> darkxst: I think that's because we don't provide PNGs that are exactly the size of the app icons in the dash (or elsewhere).
<darkxst> tiheum, maybe you should? GNOME icon themes have a set of icons in various sizes
<tiheum> app icons are provided in 256 and 512 px but with our grid unit system, we never meet exactly these sizes
<larsu> but we always hit the same size, no? Can't we just include that?
<tiheum> darkxst: Gnome uses icons in a limited set of sizes (roughly 16, 24, 48, 64, 128 and 512px). On the mobile, we have different screen densities (18px/gu, 27px/gu, 30px/gu, etc) plus different size of icons.
<larsu> seb128: preferences-system-phone-symbolic works for me, while non-symbolic doesn't...
<seb128> larsu, I wonder why u-s-s displays those warnings then
<larsu> me too...
<seb128> larsu, it might be because it looks in the wrong category
<seb128> not sure why though
<tiheum> seb128: non-symbolic? there's no colourful version for this 'app' bevause it's part of the system settings
<larsu> but you don't specify the category when saying which icon you want...
<seb128> right
<larsu> can you point me to the file/line where this icon is used?
<tiheum> larsu: no, you don't need. Each icon name is unique.
<larsu> right
<seb128> larsu, let me try to come with a small example
<larsu> seb128: this is what I use: http://paste.debian.net/116534/
<darkxst> tiheum, right, no idea what is the right thing to do there
<seb128> larsu, in fact we are using a custom component, so maybe a bug on our side, looking at it
<seb128> larsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8097502/
<seb128> larsu, that's an example, for the record
<larsu> seb128: hm, I get the warning but see the image
<seb128> larsu, yes, same in settings ;-)
<larsu> weirdness
<larsu> I'll investigate in a bit
<seb128> well, that StatusIcon is doing weird things
<larsu> I wonder why I don't see the warning in my example
<seb128>         property var icons: {
<seb128>             if (String(root.source).match(/^image:\/\/theme/)) {
<seb128>                 return String(root.source).replace("image://theme/", "").split(",");
<seb128> larsu, because you don't use StatusIcon
<larsu> holy shit, what is this doing?
<seb128> that's from ubuntu-settings-component
<larsu> what's ubuntu-settings-component?
<seb128> I wonder if that component is a leftover from the past and should be replaced with an Icon
<seb128> larsu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings-components
<seb128> larsu, widgets shared between indicators and settings iirc
<larsu> ah, thanks
<seb128> larsu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-settings-components
<larsu> description is awesome:
<larsu> It's a set of components to be used for settings
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> Saviq added the use of StatusIcon when he did the switch to suru
<seb128> Saviq, what is StatusIcon providing over a standard Icon or Image?
<qengho> seb128: can be pocket copied.
<seb128> qengho, great, including binaries?
<qengho> seb128: #security copies binaries. A reason the PPA exists was to make copying binaries possible, without building on slower arches agaian.
<seb128> qengho, k, going to do that then, thanks
<ochosi> seb128: quick question, how do you determine the appicons in unity? read the desktop file or retrieve the icon with wnck and then pass that to the alt-tab dialog?
<seb128> ochosi, no idea, would be a question for bregma or Trevinho|holiday
<seb128> we got it from bamf iirc, which got it from clever match, which includes the desktop files use
<seb128> but not only
<seb128> why?
<ochosi> ah right, bamf then
<bregma> bamf it is
<seb128> hey bregma ;-)
<bregma> hey seb128
<seb128> (got->get)
<bregma> seb128, did will ask you about collecting a list of missing features for desktop convergence work?
<seb128> bregma, no
<seb128> willcooke?
<bregma> yes
 * willcooke reads the backlog
<willcooke> sorry seb128 bregma  - havent had time to speak to seb128 yet
<willcooke> I've got had a meeting moved, so seb128 we can chat now if you're free?
<seb128> willcooke, works for me
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, any chance that you can revisit bug #1351092?
<ubot5> bug 1351092 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Configuration of the Droid Sans Fallback font" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351092
<willcooke> seb128, hangout ok?  I think it would be quicker.  bregma you want in?
<bregma> sure
<Laney> GunnarHj: yes sorry, I will do soon, been distracted by other things
<seb128> willcooke, let try that, my chromium might still be downgraded/work
<GunnarHj> Laney: ok
<willcooke> seb128, ack
<Saviq> seb128, it can do non-square icons
<Saviq> seb128, the image://theme provider dies when you try to pass only one of sourceSize.{width,height}
<Saviq> seb128, so StatusIcon is a nasty hack iterating over the icon directories to find the matching file
<seb128> Saviq, oh ok, do we have a bug to track cleaning that out?
<Saviq> seb128, bug #1284235
<ubot5> bug 1284235 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Icon has to be sized explicitly" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284235
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, so that code seems to look in wrong categories and display warnings it shouldn't
<seb128> Saviq, like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8097502/ displays a warning
<Saviq> seb128, it looks in categories that you tell it to look like
<Saviq> s/like/in/
<seb128> Saviq, ^ ?
<seb128> where do we tell it to use a category?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, that's the way it tries to find the image...
<Saviq> seb128, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-settings-components-team/ubuntu-settings-components/trunk/view/head:/Ubuntu/Settings/Components/StatusIcon.qml#L41
<seb128> well, there is no category in that example (that I can say)
<Saviq> seb128, it defaults to status, apps
<seb128> hum
<seb128> "but overriding in settings app doesn't work."
<seb128> what does that mean?
<Laney> RAOF: FYI, I just skipped the colord autopkgtests since they started running with dbus 1.8 (previously they were being skipped) - there are some issues with running in the autopkgtest environment. I made an attempt and fixed some of them but got stuck with the last test: https://github.com/hughsie/colord/pull/6
<Laney> I made sure they pass when ran 'normally'
<seb128> bregma, did you discuss "input methods handling" for unity8-desktop? Not sure in which category from that gdoc is should go in
<bregma> seb128, no, but it's obviously one of the missing bits, not sure if it's a Shell or a Mir thing (or both?)
<seb128> pitti, bug #1359191 is due to your changes/require a touch langpacks update I guess?
<ubot5> bug 1359191 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System Settings not localized" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359191
<marga> Anybody knows till when Trevinho|holiday is on vacation and/or if he's going to attend DebConf?
<pitti> seb128: right, that already got landed yesterday
<seb128> marga, bregma should know
<willcooke> OT: is Raring still in the archive?
<bregma> marga, he should be back in "civilization" next week
<charles> seb128, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/ubuntu-system-settings/startup-wizard-thousands-of-volunteers/+merge/230643 as per your suggestion about the pot file
<seb128> charles, thanks
<willcooke> seb128, on the Inspiron there is a BIOS setting which makes the function keys act like normal function keys
<seb128> willcooke, k
<marga> bregma, ok, thanks
<willcooke> seb128, am or pm tomorrow?
<seb128> willcooke, you get emails for those right? afternoon, I was going to ping you to ask if it's ok
<willcooke> yeah, no worries, just adding it now
<seb128> thanks!
<willcooke> I'm going EOD to nurse my cold.  I'll be around if some kind of bizarre emergency happens and, I don't know, you need someone to do the washing up#
<ogra_> yeah, better nurse your cold than cool your nurse :)
<ogra_> (and get well)
<Laney> bye!
<Noskcaj> Should gucharmap merges still be done in the ubuntu-desktop branch?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-21
<RAOF> Laney: Huh.
<RAOF> Laney: I saw in the emails colord adt flipping between pass and fail; since there haven't been any uploads I assumed it was transient failure from dependencies...
<pitti> Laney: OOI, are you going to let dbus in after traincon-0 has lifted?
<Laney> RAOF: Yeah, I ran it verbosely and saw it wasn't being bus activated in the VM with old dbus, so all the tests were being skipped which makes the testsuite "pass"
<Laney> at least the daemon tests
<Laney> pitti: yeah
<Laney> morning all!
<larsu> hi Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> hey larsu & seb128
<Laney> how are you!
<Laney> autumn is here
<seb128> good, here as well, it sucks!
<Laney> http://www.timeanddate.com/weather/usa/portland-or/ext
<Laney> this looks better
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> when do you fly?
<larsu> Laney: I'm great (except for a bit of a sore throat), thanks!
<larsu> portland! Color me jealous
<Laney> seb128: tomorrow
<seb128> Laney, going to be online during the day?
<Laney> unlikely
<seb128> k
<Laney> the flight is at like 10am
<seb128> I'm having the afternoon off today, so have a safe trip in advance ;-)
<Laney> going to stay down in london tonight
<seb128> (I'm still there this morning)
<seb128> k
<Laney> oh cool, have a good afternoon ;-)
<Laney> poezenboot
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> haha
<seb128> you like cats, don't you? ;-) (I do too :p)
<Laney> definitely!
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> pitti: great, thanks! Had a nice holiday in Sri Lanka and India. How are you?
<pitti> larsu: tired :) but ok otherwise; I just had some nice holidays in Gardinia last week :)
<larsu> hehe, nice
<SamwiseGamgee> What URI address should I use in Shutter to upload my desktop image to imgur.com?
<seb128> ok, lunch time and I've the afternoon off, see you later or tomorrow
<seb128> safe travel Laney
<Laney> bye!
<Laney> cheers, enjoy the cats
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<Laney> is gdocs borked in firefox for anyone other than me?
<Laney> Every time I click on a document I get a "File Unavilable" error
<pitti> I often get that for particular documents
<pitti> works on others
<pitti> that doesn't smell like a client-side issue, though
<Laney> it doesn't happen in chromium for me anyway
<Laney> pitti: can we mark the gir packages build from src:gobject-introspection as M-A: foreign?
<pitti> Laney: hmm, good question
<pitti> Laney: I'd have said "same"
<pitti> Laney: mvo_ was working on multi-arching them
<Laney> yeah?
<Laney> I grepped the archive and there's a few foreign gir1.2s already
<Laney> anyway, this is the reason for u-s-s not having x-installable build-deps
<mvo_> Laney: there is a open bugreport, let me search it
<mvo_> Laney: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=755874
<ubot5> Debian bug 755874 in gobject-introspection "gobject-introspection: [patch] use multi-arch pathes for the .typelib files" [Wishlist,Open]
<Laney> mvo_: aha, that transition sounds like fun
<Laney> pitti: do you have plans to do it?
<mvo_> Laney: yeah, thats a bit of a pain indeed, trivial but lots of packages
<pitti> Laney: I haven't talked to mvo recently about the current status
<pitti> (sorry, in meeting)
<pitti> kenvandine: can you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity-scope-scopes/use-langpack/+merge/231403 please? I can't, and it's holding up the publication
<kenvandine> pitti, sure
<pitti> kenvandine: (all other similar branches were approved)
<pitti> kenvandine: cheers!
<kenvandine> done
<Laney> see you
<Laney> I'll be offline tomorrow mostly, for travelling
<mterry> Is there a way to run indicator-network on the desktop?  Even if I run the executable directly, it complains about URfkill not being available
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, did the screen reader key change in the desktop or has it always been different in the greeter
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: It changed in the desktop.
<TheMuso> When we originally added that keystroke, none was defined even in the desktop.
<TheMuso> Because at the time, Orca wasn't a user session service, it was an app. Now its much more a user session service.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-22
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> hey willcooke
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> lut pitti, ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, merci -- mais j'attends avec impatience le weekend, pour que je peux dormir :)
<seb128> pitti, moi c'est pareil !
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good, yourself?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, what are you working on those days? ;-)
<robert_ancell> I hope you are all enjoying a beer at the present like I am :)
<pitti> eww, beer in the morning! :-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, lightdm, mps, u-s-d
<seb128> haha
<seb128> friday evening for the lucky ones!
<robert_ancell> will cycle back to gtk-mir next week and see if I can make anymore headway on that
<seb128> the utopic version works less nicely than the demo we had in Malta here
<seb128> could be due to Mir
<seb128> like I can't type in gedit
<seb128> nor open menus
<robert_ancell> yeah, the goalposts might have moved
<robert_ancell> Malta was a pretty tuned hack
<RAOF> The things that bumped GTK support from the front of my queue are almost resolved, and the groundwork for it has already been merged.
<willcooke> Does anyone know if the session unlock issue is going to get a fix on the Desktop Next image any time soon?
<RAOF> So Mir might be more able to support GTK better in the not too distant future.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yay!
<seb128> willcooke, it should be fixed with https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016/ you can opt in to try it
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> RAOF, nice
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw did you see that Laney had issues with your u-s-d/gnome-desktop changes?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, I've only started looking at them, hopefully will resolve early next week
<robert_ancell> I don't think they
<robert_ancell> 're a big problem, just some detail to track down
<seb128> right
<seb128> things is that ff was yesterday
<seb128> but well, I guess we can get an exception for that landing
<seb128> (the Ubuntu GNOME team really want the updated gnome-desktop in)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I figured it's not worth rushing
<seb128> right, still might be good to put high on the todolist
<robert_ancell> first thing next wekk
<robert_ancell> week
<seb128> thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128, anything else high prio?
<seb128> not that I can think about, no
<seb128> GTK Mir ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, we can land the idle part of the u-s-d mp right?
<robert_ancell> I had a look at doing the process myself but we seemed to be in TRAINWRECK0 or something
<willcooke> ok, I give up.  What changed in sshd config in Utopic? Why can't I just ssh in?
<seb128> ssh in what?
<willcooke> I want to ssh in to my touchscreen laptop to add that ppa
<seb128> robert_ancell, u-s-d, isn't that what laney had symbol conflict issues with?
<seb128> willcooke, hum, unsure, the phone config stuff changes but desktop shouldn't
<robert_ancell> seb128, with the RandR stuff, but not the Idle stuff afaik.
<robert_ancell> Laney, confirm?
<seb128> robert_ancell, saw https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-settings-daemon/xrandr/+merge/224548/comments/561618 ?
<seb128> next comment as well on the same mr
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, he's tried the other branch there I guess
<willcooke> hrm.  I removed and re-added ssh, now it works.  I'll try and recreate and open a bug
<seb128> k
<willcooke> seb128, it works, it works, it works!!!  Woohoo!
<seb128> yeah \o/
<willcooke> hey larsu - shall we have our weekly meeting?
<larsu> willcooke: I was just about to write the same :)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> seb128, I will be in and out a bit today.  I'm still coughing a lot and might go back to bed for a few hours
<seb128> willcooke, ok, get better!
<seb128> is that still the same cold since China?
<seb128> or did you just got another one after getting over the first one?.
<willcooke> seb128, different one.  I was getting over the China one on the last day there.  Then I got home and my son had a cough, we took him to the Dr's and they said he had tonsillitis and not to let him cough on you.
<willcooke> but he's six
<willcooke> so he doesnt cover his mouth when he coughs
<willcooke> (despite me telling him to)
<willcooke> and now I have the same thing :(
<willcooke> is Google calendar down for anyone else?
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> calendar is working for me
<willcooke> popey, is Gcal working for you?
<willcooke> (assuming Laney is on the road)
<seb128> (yeah, he should be)
<popey> willcooke: yes.
<willcooke> yes = broken popey ?
<willcooke> *broken, popey
<popey> eh
<popey> 09:25:57 < willcooke> popey, is Gcal working for you?
<popey> 09:34:40 < popey> willcooke: yes.
<popey> no, no, no, no, no.... yes.
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> well darn.
<willcooke> why isnt it working for me
<willcooke> maybe some new cookies
<popey> Have you tried rebooting?
<willcooke> and now it works
<willcooke> clear cookies
<seb128> popey, rebooting? it's not win95 here
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> So, the Inspiron 3137
<willcooke> I don't like the keyboard
<willcooke> and I don't like the glossy screen
<willcooke> but I *love* it
<willcooke> the laptop is really nice.  Quite fast with an SSD, U8 works nicely
<seb128> do they make touch screens which are not glossy?
<willcooke> good point
<seb128> or does touch need to be glass that is glossy by definition?
<larsu> it doesn't have to be, but they need more robust surfaces for touch
<larsu> so they usually go with something glassy
<larsu> also, most people prefer the look
<seb128> do they have non glassy surfaces that work and are cheap enough?
<willcooke> you can get not glossy glass, e.g. in picture frames you can get non-reflective glass, but it costs $$$$$$$
<willcooke> and is also witch craft
<larsu> ah - they also use those for glasses, right?
<willcooke> ahh, yes - good point
<popey> seb128: it's a joke ☻
<popey> (there is a UK situation comedy involving computer helpdesk workers who use 'have you tried rebooting' as their first suggestion every time)
<seb128> popey, oh, the it crowd
<seb128> didrocks showed me some episods
<seb128> ;-)
 * ochosi always wondered if an it girl was part of an it crowd
<popey> ☻
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> seb128, FYI Monday is a public holiday in the UK
<seb128> willcooke, ok, enjoy it!
<tjaalton> is there a capplet for fonts anymore?
<tjaalton> font scaling in utopic seems regressed
<tjaalton> or maybe the default font size just got bumped?
<seb128> nothing should have changed, and no there is no capplet since GNOME3
<tjaalton> i have a test system with a 3200x1800 panel, and with default scaling things look tiny
<tjaalton> so I had it bumped to 1.5 so that dash icons are bigger and font readable
<tjaalton> but now after upgrade the fonts  got even bigger
<seb128> weird, we didn't change much in the gnome and unity stacks
<seb128> bregma might know about the issue
<tjaalton> the capplet icon size didn't change, but the captions did so the text doesn't fit under the icon
<tjaalton> but I guess those icons don't scale
<bregma> tjaalton, that weird font scaling problem is caused by *something* setting the Large Text accessibility option when the Gnome text scaling factor is increased -- and we haven't identified the culprit yet
<bregma> you can turn it off again in the control center then roll the dice the next time you start a new session
<seb128> bregma, that something is likely the settings daemon
<seb128> or unity
<tjaalton> bregma: ah, ok
<seb128> nothing else play with settings on session start
<tjaalton> good to know
<bregma> it's not Unity, but there's definitely a race during startup because sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesn't, and sometimes the text starts out OK and then suddenly jumps bigger
<bregma> it's the last scaling bug we know about that hasn't been fixed yet
<qengho> cyphermox: bonjour!  Verify this please?  https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/utopic/urfkill/lp1357576-segv-formatstring/+merge/231897
<cyphermox> gladly
<cyphermox> fail
<cyphermox> I fail
<qengho> cyphermox: I'm kind of alarmed the "hardening wrapper"  bit didn't raise an compilation error at that.  :\
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> hardening-wrapper is something that needs to go from this package too; there are other ways
<cyphermox> so, looks good; with the only exception that we could also just remove the patch
<cyphermox> do you need me to sponsor it or can you upload it?
<qengho> cyphermox: please sponsor.
<cyphermox> np
<cyphermox> qengho: I added the change for hardening; I'm uploading as soon as sbuild returns
<qengho> ack.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-24
<haikalzain> is this the right channel for 100 papercuts?
<haikalzain> ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-17
<hikiko> hello, question: where can someone see which branches are part of a ppa
<hikiko> I have a weird problem: in a wily fresh installation on desktop I see that my last compiz fixes are all there but when I upgraded my laptop from utopic to vivid and then to wily and added the ci training ppa, 1 bug fix seemed to be missing
<duflu> hikiko: Annoyingly PPAs are traditionally unrelated to branches. You maintain them via "dput" instead
<hikiko> hi duflu :)
<duflu> hikiko: Hello!
<hikiko> then, do you know what I could do to make sure I have all my merged branches installed system wide?
<duflu> hikiko: If you're testing a PPA you probably should go to that PPA's web page on launchpad.net and take a look. You can download all the source files that went into it
<duflu> As tarballs
<hikiko> oh thanks duflu, I think I just use the wrong ppa... basically I wanted the latest ci training but I was using a previous one, I just found the list with the tarballs :)
<hikiko> and I forgot to include the proposed repository in my sources.list
<hikiko> maybe that's the problem :)
<duflu> hikiko: Remember to download both of them. The PPA is built with both combined
<hikiko> you mean both the proposed and the latest ppa?
<hikiko> fixed :)
<hikiko> duflu, thank you!
<willcooke> morning
<Laney> HEY!
<willcooke> Hey Laney
<willcooke> Is your hotel booking FUBAR too?
<Laney> I think everyone's is
<Laney> mvo emailed Michelle so hopefully she will kick BTS up the rear end
<willcooke> oki, I have chased her too
<Laney> sure it can get sorted
<willcooke> Laney, didrocks - travel agents are being talked too
<Laney> thx
 * Laney testbuilds new dbus
<Laney> delta--------------------------
<willcooke> Trevinho, do you think we can mark this as fix released for Unity, or just remove unity from the list of affects?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1300916
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300916 in webapps-applications (Ubuntu Precise) "Shutting down Ubuntu One file services" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Trevinho> willcooke: yep
<willcooke> thx Trevinho
<achiang> hello, using umake to install eclipse, and getting prompted for an installation path
<achiang> is it really best practice to install eclipse into my home directory?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-18
<hikiko> hello
<willcooke> Urgh.  Very broken computer this morning
<tseliot> Laney: hi, any updates on the review?
<darkxst> Laney, seb128 guess your busy at debconf? but would be nice to get the gsettings stuff landed to unblock g-s-d/g-c-c 3.16
<darkxst> bug 1475949
<ubot5> bug 1475949 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Port to relocated peripheral settings" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475949
<darkxst> (but guess its not likely to happen before feature freeze... )
<seb128> darkxst, hey, yeah sort of busy here
<seb128> well, you have upload rights now
<seb128> just land it
<seb128> we can sort out bugs/issues later on
<seb128> ;-)
<darkxst> seb128, k, will see if I can work the silo thing, have access to that now
<seb128> let me know if you need help with that
<seb128> darkxst, basically go on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#?limit=50 log in with sso and check the citrain permission, enter the info, click assign, then use https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html to start the build
<seb128> you can mix ci merges for u-c-c and manually dput sources in the silo
<darkxst> seb128, it can't handle bzr branches for g-c-c etc?
<darkxst> not sure I'll be able to dput to the silo's directly without core-dev?
<seb128> I think you should
<seb128> well, unsure how they configured the owning teams
<seb128> but I can dput for you if needed
<seb128> and no, it's not handling debian/ only vcses
<darkxst> seb128, I will try and see, so only ci branches go in the MP box?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> then you put the things you plan to dput on the "manual source packages" box
<darkxst> seb128, QA box?
<seb128> darkxst, "not needed"
<seb128> those changes shouldn't impact the touch image
<seb128> darkxst, line seems ok, you need to click on build from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-016 next
<seb128> you might want to dput the sources first
<darkxst> seb128, need to upload g-s-d first
<seb128> right
<seb128> let me know if you have upload rights or not
<darkxst> seb128, just running quick sbuilds, there was fallout from tzdata change in g-c-c atleast
<seb128> k
<darkxst> that will likely affect u-c-c also
<darkxst> hmm, u-c-c uses a different map for timezone panel?
<darkxst> bug 753643
<ubot5> bug 753643 in pcb " expand the element tree after filtering" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753643
<darkxst> or really https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=753643
<ubot5> Gnome bug 753643 in Date and Time "build fails missing timezone map" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> unsure, it uses libtimezonemap I think
<seb128> so yeah, likely
<darkxst> right, don't think upstream ever took that concept (or it was just never completed)
<seb128> does it mean ucc doesn't have the gcc issue then?
<darkxst> seb128, it means libtimezonemap will have the issue most likely, next time it tries to build (assuming it uses the same tests)
<darkxst> seb128, Rejected:
<darkxst> Signer has no upload rights to this PPA.Rejected:
<darkxst> Signer has no upload rights to this PPA.
<seb128> darkxst, ;-/
<seb128> brb, irc client restart
<seb128> back
<darkxst> can you upload bug 1466245 and bug 1468943
<ubot5> bug 1466245 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.16" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466245
<ubot5> bug 1468943 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.16" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468943
<seb128> darkxst, I can dput for you if you put the files somewhere
<darkxst> there are branches in both of those
<darkxst> but can put into another ppa for copy I guess
<Laney> tseliot: at debconf this week but haven't forgotten
<seb128> that would be nice, or maybe ask in -ci-eng if they can add you the to team needed for those uploads
<tseliot> Laney: oh, ok, can you tell me when you think you'll be able to review it? (I need to update the managers)
<tseliot> please
<Laney> I don't know, hopefully this week but if not then early next
<Laney> Someone else could do it too if you don't want to wait
<Laney> like maybe robert_ancell
<tseliot> Laney: it's ok, I only needed a rough estimate
<hikiko> willcooke, http://i.imgur.com/1uKCsys.jpg (the helloworld works + appears in ccsm) now I have to make it draw something... :p
<willcooke> hikiko, this is for the demo right?
<hikiko> willcooke, yes :) the hellochangsha
<willcooke> hikiko, awesome!
<seb128> what are they wanting to add?
<willcooke> seb128, nothing yet - just giving a demo as part of the meeting, but I expect some new ideas will come from it
<seb128> k, advertizing ccsm doesn't seem like a good idea though
<hikiko> seb128, why not?
<seb128> best way to ruin your system ;-)
<hikiko> you can revert changes :)
<didrocks> and we explicitely put a first time warning
<willcooke> this wouldn't be aimed at users
<seb128> k
<jcastro> willcooke: TB meeting is about ~30 minute into the desktop meeting
<jcastro> so if any of you are bored and want to help me convince the tech board about letting us add a hook in the GUI driver installer for a PPA, I would much appreciate the support!
<willcooke> jcastro, meeting should be quick today because a lot of people are out, so I should be able to attend
<ogra_> jcastro, lol
 * ogra_ has been trying that for about 3 years and finally ave up 
<ogra_> *gave
<ogra_> (for the arm boards where we needed out of archive codecs and such)
<jcastro> yeah, I totally understand why we do it.
<ogra_> i'd say your chances of success are pretty low :)
<jcastro> have a positive attitude man!
<ogra_> well, crossing fingers for you :)
<kenvandine> jgdx!
<jgdx> kenvandine!?!?
<didrocks> seems kenvandine is spying on the channel :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, does this mean your irc client doesn't hide join hides? :p
<kenvandine> jgdx, nope :)
<jgdx> s/hides/parts
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'll never leave ubuntu-desktop :)
 * seb128 hugs kenvandine
<didrocks> |m|
<jgdx> seb128, enjoying the conference?
<seb128> kenvandine is always going to be one of us!
<seb128> jgdx, yes, quite some good talks
<jgdx> cool
<willcooke> Happy birthday kenvandine \o/
<seb128> jgdx, so, input selection you were saying?
<willcooke> kenvandine, oh, wait FB lied to me
<willcooke> kenvandine, happy anniversary it seems
<jgdx> seb128, yeah, high level for now..
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> thx willcooke!
<jgdx> seb128, so if you pair with a bt kbd, there's code assigning the kbd a input source, right?
<seb128> jgdx, I don't think so
<seb128> the keyboard layout is an xorg server thing
<seb128> it's not by device
<jgdx> right
<seb128> jgdx, unsure how those things work in the mir world
<seb128> there is an api to change the active layout I think
<seb128> but unsure what's the architecture there
<seb128> if we want to keep indicator-keyboard
<seb128> if it talks directly to mir or unity8 or ...
<jgdx> seb128, so the old system settings queries and manipulates settings in xorg server
<seb128> yes
<seb128> jgdx, see e.g http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-settings-daemon-team/unity-settings-daemon/trunk/view/head:/plugins/keyboard/gsd-keyboard-manager.c#L1001
<jgdx> seb128, cool, thanks.
<jgdx> seb128, what's RF?
<jgdx> region format?
<seb128> yw
<kvgeorge1> join #ubuntu
<kvgeorge1> #ubuntu
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 18 15:30:36 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Hi folks
<willcooke> Lots of people out this week so it should be a short meeting.
<andyrock> hey
<willcooke> Roll Call: andyrock (maybe), attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks (out), fjkong (out), happyaron (out), hikiko, laney (out), larsu (out), qengho, seb128 (out), sweet5hark (out), themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevino, robert_ancell (out)
<qengho> 'sup.
<dgadomski> hey
<Trevinho> Hi!
<hikiko> hi
<Trevinho> (seb128 see, i'm here now :))
<hikiko> lol
<seb128> Trevinho, ;-)
<seb128> willcooke, desrt is (out) as well I think, he's at debconf with us
<willcooke> oops, yes, thanks
<willcooke> oki, well lets get started so I can go and give jcastro some moral support
<willcooke> #topic attente
<seb128> Trevinho, you are there but nobody else is to see it :p
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: attente
<willcooke> oops, no, force of habit
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<willcooke> andyrock, you're up
<andyrock> * Investigating "menu triangle" solution for gtk menus: spent few hours but the logic is too messy to be fixed by me without spending weeks on it
<andyrock> * Trying to fix "Show Desktop" in Unity:
<andyrock> *** MP for bug #1485073
<ubot5> bug 1485073 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows in "Show Desktop" mode lose decorations" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485073
<andyrock> *** MP for bug #1485559
<ubot5> bug 1485559 in unity (Ubuntu) "Using integrated menus "Show Desktop" still shows title/menus from the previous maximized window" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485559
<andyrock> * MP for bug #1485668
<ubot5> bug 1485668 in unity (Ubuntu) "Installing unity from sources always requires admin privileges." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485668
<andyrock> * Investigatin on bug #1485727. Still debugging.
<ubot5> bug 1485727 in unity (Ubuntu) "Corrupted unity desktop after resizing vbox/vmware window." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485727
<andyrock> * Learning swedish :(
<andyrock> that's more or less all
<willcooke> thanks a lot andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi, not much to report. hacked together a click package containing a libertine container with xchat that manages to run under u8, but had to do some hacky workarounds for some problems and am now trying to automate the process
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> Thanks attente, see you next week in London to put the finishing touches to the click :)
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey, nothing to share this time, was off for a couple of days last week
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> thx dgadomski
<willcooke> how's life in OEM?  :D:D
<dgadomski> :D
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> working on tutorials and the presentation for Changsha (https://ufuntu.wordpress.com/category/compiz-introduction-and-demo/), started a compiz helloworld plugin and a tutorial on that. (The password for the blog posts is foo, the lock is temporal because the tutorials are half-done, I ll make them public afterwards) EOF
<willcooke> thanks hikiko, this will be an interesting resource to share more widely once you're happy with it
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: Laney
<willcooke>   - Debconf
<willcooke>   - Help to finish the main g++5 transition (went in Sunday night from
<willcooke>     the bar at our hotel) with lots of rebuilds, test fixes and other
<willcooke>     pushing of packages. Wrote/fixed a script which a few of us used to
<willcooke>     help pin down issues. Hopefully will be generally useful for
<willcooke>     update_output poking in future.
<willcooke>       https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-archive-tools/update-output-helper/+merge/267970
<willcooke>   - Merge D-Bus 1.9.20 (RC for 1.10) - delta is quite small now and
<willcooke>     could probably go away post-upstart after the apparmor stuff is
<willcooke>     moved over to the upstream method.
<willcooke>       https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/1477086
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1477086 in dbus (Ubuntu) "DBus 1.10" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: qengho
<willcooke> welcome back qengho
<qengho> Thanks! I started to type up a summary.
<qengho> It's mostly:
<qengho> * vacation
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> sure thing
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: seb128
<qengho> * upstream Chromium is removing launchpad translations. They're stale and only we use them.
<willcooke> - debconf
<willcooke> - patch pilot (half)day
<willcooke> - updated bluez5 package to the current version in tha ppa
<willcooke> - landed bluez5 transition in wily
<willcooke> - some bugs triage/reviews/testing for touch updates
<willcooke> - some desktop srus validations
<willcooke> oh, sorry qengho - I figured you were done since you've only been back a day
<qengho> Well, eventful day. :)
<willcooke> :) shall I pass topic back to you?
<qengho> Nah. That's enough.
<willcooke> thx
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Wrote up a blueprint for accessibility profile improvements: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-x-improved-a11y-profiles
<willcooke> * Started to make notes on the profile manager library API, its scope, etc.
<willcooke> * More upstream Speech DIspatcher work.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> hey tkamppeter, sorry I missed you out last week
<tkamppeter> - cups-browsed: Added several new features to get them in before Feature Freeze for Wily:
<tkamppeter>   o Default printer handling based on CUPS notifications and cache files. This way we do not need to keep a cups-browsed-generated queue when the server goes away or on cups-browsed shutdown.
<tkamppeter>   o Letting equally named CUPS queues of different remote servers form a local cluster, a so-called "implicit class". Printing to this cluster makes the jobs get equally distributed to all remote queues (load-balancing). This is the same behavior as CUPS used to have when it did its own CUPS broadcasting and browsing. Before, cups-browsed did only fail-over with equally-named remote queues.
<tkamppeter>   o Added LDAP support as CUPS formally had.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<qengho> "formerly" or "formally"?
<tkamppeter> formerly.
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> * Not full week yet (I'm done now :))
<Trevinho> * Done some experiments with Gtk css to improve Overlay Scrollbars
<Trevinho> * Got a first working version of GNOME-style unity dash Scrollbars
<Trevinho> * Prepared a list of branches to backport to trusty as SRU
<Trevinho> * Tested landing-silo with next unity, found AP broken. Spent some time on debugging it
<Trevinho> * Prepared an xpathselect gcc5-rebuild branch (silo'ed), that is enough to get AP back working in wily
<Trevinho> * Fixed tons of AP tests and currently improving the stability of some unstable ones (and tests refactoring)
<Trevinho> * Running them again (really, it takes ages! -_-)...
<Trevinho> * Code reviews
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Released LightDM 1.15.3
<willcooke> - Released simple-scan 3.17.90
<willcooke> - Merges and general packaging updates
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-18 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> I've started a thread on the bug squad mailing list describing what we might do for U7, Compiz etc bugs:
<willcooke> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2015-August/004953.html
<willcooke> Have a look and add any comments you would like
<willcooke> I'll wait until the end of the week for more feedback and then we can discuss the best route forward at the meeting next week
<willcooke> Spoke to Community team about it at their weekly meeting last week as well, so we can get some support for organising some kind of virtual event around it
<willcooke> There is some work going on with the Ubuntu font as well, but I will wait for Laney to be back at his desk before we try and resolve it once and for all
<willcooke> Sounds like hotel issues are resolved for DebConf
<willcooke> Any more for any more?
<willcooke> wrapping the meeting in 1 min....
<andyrock> nope
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 18 15:48:21 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-08-18-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> Thanks everyone, have fun at DebConf
<bregma> Trevinho, I just re-ran the AP suite for silo 19 and get "only" 11 failures, none of which are related to the MPs in the silo so I'm OK with landing it, are you?
<Trevinho> bregma: yes, but I was about to add some AP improvements...
<bregma> Trevinho, OK
<Trevinho> not sure whether to keep this for this landing or the next one, but I'm quite done, so I'd go with this one
<bregma> Trevinho, also, I want to prepa and do an upstream Compiz release if there is no pressing bugfix to land for Compiz, because of the recent ABI change
<Trevinho> bregma: can you share your list of failures? as I got a little more due to some corner cases we didn't handle
<Trevinho> bregma: yeah, cool
<bregma> ERROR: setUpClass (unity.tests.test_ibus.IBusTestsAnthy)
<bregma> ERROR: setUpClass (unity.tests.test_ibus.IBusTestsAnthyIgnore)
<bregma> ERROR: setUpClass (unity.tests.test_ibus.IBusTestsAnthyIgnore)
<bregma> ERROR: setUpClass (unity.tests.test_ibus.IBusTestsHangul)
<bregma> ERROR: setUpClass (unity.tests.test_ibus.IBusTestsPinyin)
<bregma> ERROR: setUpClass (unity.tests.test_ibus.IBusTestsPinyinIgnore)
<bregma> ERROR: setUpClass (unity.tests.test_ibus.IBusTestsPinyinIgnore)
<bregma> FAIL: unity.tests.test_panel.PanelIndicatorEntryTests.test_menu_closes_on_new_focused_application(Single Monitor,Locally Integrated Menus)
<bregma> FAIL: unity.tests.test_shopping_lens.ShoppingScopeTests.test_home_scope_has_shopping_results
<bregma> FAIL: unity.tests.test_spread.SpreadTests.test_app_spread_saturate_launcher_icons_on_mouse_move
<bregma> FAIL: unity.tests.test_spread.SpreadTests.test_app_spread_saturate_launcher_icons_on_mouse_over
<bregma> as you can see, there is ibus trouble and that's really it
<Trevinho> yeah... and the last two are false positives...  because for some reason, unity doesn't advertize that the spread is open... While it actually is
<bregma> yeah, but not new
 * seb128 points bregma to pastebin
<bregma> oh, come on, it was 11 lines
<bregma> you all want to see Unity errors, am I right?
<hikiko> hahaha yes :)
<seb128> bregma, yeah, we all want to see that list converge toward 0 ;-)
<bregma> finwe, next time I'll paste zero errors into IRC and we'll all be happy
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho, willcooke, I'm not subscribed to the bugsquad list but I would go with option a) but only for bugs in status "New" (it's a bit unclear to me reading the email if you suggested doing it for all open bugs older than a year or just the New ones)
<bregma> a lot of the old ones could use the same treatment
<seb128> could be
<seb128> that's a bit tricky to do that on bugs triaged
<seb128> some are understood issues with description of what needs to be done
<seb128> and it's a waste and annoying reported if you get some script closing those
<seb128> so I would go manually over the Triaged ones at least
<willcooke> yeah, was planning to auto "close" only new to start with, and then we can get a better look at what's left and proceed from there.  It  might be that we can auto-close a load more once we know what's left.  Better still will be to get some folk to manually try and recreate what's left and then close the ones that can't be reproduced
<willcooke> and keep chipping away at it like that until we're left with a nice clean list
<seb128> yeah, there are a bit under 400 triaged ones
<seb128> so manually looking over that list would be doable
<willcooke> agreed
<willcooke> I made a start
<willcooke> I managed to close about 10 last week
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> at this rate you should be done in 5 years if no user report new bugs ;-)
<willcooke> sweet!
<willcooke> XD
<Trevinho> seb128: is it a known issue that bluez has troubles in upgrading in an lxc container?
<seb128> Trevinho, no, what sort of issue?
<Trevinho> seb128: it doesn't upgrade here
<seb128> it fails? what error?
<Trevinho> seb128: one sec, i got a call...
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm going to go in a bit, at debconf and the session I'm in is wrapping up now
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, np...
<Trevinho> seb128: my apt log is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12119200/
<didrocks> as seb128 is in the apt session at debconf, I would say this is the perfect timing!
<Trevinho> seb128: here's the systemd log http://paste.ubuntu.com/12119209/
<Trevinho> didrocks: eheh :)
<seb128> ago 18 18:40:19 wily-unity8-dev systemd[1]: Failed to reset devices.list on /lxc/wily-unity8-dev/user.slice: Permission denied
<seb128> seems like an issue in your container?
<Trevinho> mh
<seb128> you get permission denied errors on mounts etc
<seb128> ago 18 18:40:18 wily-unity8-dev systemd[1]: Failed to reset devices.list on /lxc/wily-unity8-dev/system.slice/run-user-1000.mount: Permission denied
<Trevinho> ouch, what might be?
<seb128> unsure
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-19
<willcooke> morning
<darkxst> hey willcooke
<willcooke> evening darkxst
<darkxst> I just landed the big u-s-d/u-c-c/g-s-d/g-c-c update, dont think it breaks anything from my testing, buy let me know if any issues
<darkxst> (still in -proposed for now it seems)
<willcooke> ack
<Laney> hey hey
<Laney> quiet today ;-)
<Laney> darkxst: make sure you shepherd it through proposed if necessary
<Trevinho> bregma: the unity building (built for pc) in silo 019 has some AP fixes... I've ran the full suite twice and it seems consistent
<Trevinho> bregma: let me know if you want to give it a run or we can publish it
<bregma> Trevinho, I'm happy with the run I had yesterday: if you fixed more AP tests (but changed nothing else) I'm OK with publish
<bregma> I'd like to do an upstream Unity release after that (once I've got the Compiz one done) if you have no objection
<Trevinho> bregma: I changed the AP itself with some improvements, but I didn't get any failure due to that
<Trevinho> bregma: yeah, feel free to do the release also
<bregma> it's the big song and dance number in the second act
 * bregma makes Broadway hands and starts a lick line across the room
<willcooke> g'night
<darkxst> Laney, tests were still running when i went to bed, though seems to have gone through now ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-20
<tjaalton> can someone on wily test if screen rotation works?
<tjaalton> because it doesn't work here
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, works for me, just tried 180° rotation on a intel laptop config
<tjaalton> seb128: try 90/270
<tjaalton> xrandr --output foo --rotate left
<tjaalton> and then --rotate normal
<tjaalton> 90/270 doesn't work here with bsw/skl at least
<seb128> tjaalton, rotation "works" using 90/270° here
<seb128> unity doesn't use all the visible space
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> so it's broken the same way :)
<tjaalton> as here
<seb128> k
<tjaalton> thanks for verifying
<seb128> yw
<tjaalton> unity doesn't start after upgrade..
<tjaalton> wily
<seb128> "great"
<seb128> what's the error?
<seb128> what packages did you upgrade?
<tjaalton> where? I get no error
<tjaalton> just no wm
<seb128> sudo journalctl
<tjaalton> almost 400 upgrades
<tjaalton> didn't do a dist-upgrade since it would've removed 40 packages
<seb128> I'm doing a dist-upgrade atm, can try in a few minutes
<tjaalton> including ubuntu-desktop
<tjaalton> maybe a reboot helps..
<seb128> what is in journalctl?
<tjaalton> checking
<tjaalton> nothing about unity
<tjaalton> compiz is running
<tjaalton> I installed another machine with wily yesterday and it's fine, no pending upgrades either
<tjaalton> the problematic one was upgraded from vivid in june
<tjaalton> so could be it's just the blocked updates causing this
<tjaalton> compiz included
<seb128> tjaalton, is the unity plugin enabled/loaded?
<tjaalton> running dist-upgrade already
<tjaalton> it removed u-d, but reinstall pulled in some v5 libs
<tjaalton> and unity works again
<tjaalton> so it was just that "safe" upgrade broke it
<seb128> k
<seb128> Laney, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1473006 still on your list?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1473006 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "[SRU] New upstream release 3.14.14" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> qengho, chrisccoulson, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~fred-wang/ubuntu/wily/firefox/fix-for-1473552/+merge/268213 ? it's a small packaging change to firefox font suggests
<willcooke> o/
<TheMuso> Jeu wo./
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<willcooke> Hey TheMuso, just catching up on email and I'll be with you
<TheMuso> Ok.
<seb128> hey willcooke TheMuso
<willcooke> morning seb128 - having fun @ Deb COnf?
<seb128> willcooke, hey, debconf was great but I'm back at normal work today, wanted to have a few days home before London next week and then holidays
<willcooke> good plan
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> how are things in desktop lands? nothing collapsed while we were at debconf?
<seb128> I kept an eye on IRC but not all the time
<willcooke> all very quiet
<seb128> seems things are mostly ok thoguh
<seb128> good
<willcooke> found time to get some long awaited admin done
<willcooke> hence the wiki update ;)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> didn't know about @SIG@, that's cool
<tjaalton> meh, now guest session starts unity fine, real users still not
<tjaalton> nah, just the one that tried to login while system was in limbo
<tjaalton> guess the unity plugin is disabled there then
<seb128> could be
<seb128> try ccsm?
<tjaalton> it was, enabling didn't help, or the settings didn't stick
<willcooke> seb128, do you know who, if anyone, in the team has a blog which is federated in Planet Ubuntu and Gnome?
<didrocks> (gnomefr planet only for me)
<seb128> willcooke, unsure, I can't think of anyone atm
<willcooke> nw, thx seb128 didrocks
<willcooke> ahhhh
<willcooke> I know who might know...
<tjaalton> nope, ccsm shows unity is checked, still doesn't work
<seb128> robert_ancell maybe
<willcooke> popey, ^^^
<seb128> willcooke, robert I think
<willcooke> ahh, perfect
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> TheMuso, I think we've found our target :) ^^
<tjaalton> moved old ~/.config aside, now unity works
<seb128> tjaalton, did you try to just reactivate the unity plugin in compiz?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> ran unity --replace too but the panels didn't show up
<tjaalton> nor window controls for ccsm or xterm
<seb128> weird
<tjaalton> so rotate not working is probably caused by unity
<tjaalton> since the intel driver didn't change (yet)
<tjaalton> I'll file a bug and see where it goes..
<seb128> unity didn't change either afaik
<seb128> are you sure it ever worked differently?
<tjaalton> could be mesa then
<tjaalton> yes vivid works fine
<seb128> can you file your bug rls-w-incoming?
<seb128> tag
<tjaalton> sure
<tseliot> are emails to the technical board moderated even when using an ubuntu.com email address?
<tseliot> (one that matches an actual developer)
<tjaalton> use the account that you subscribed with
<tseliot> tjaalton: oh, ok
<tjaalton> seb128: turns out building the vivid -intel source on wily breaks rotation...
<tjaalton> vivid binary works
<seb128> oh, fun!
<seb128> blame doko ;-)
<tjaalton> probably :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, out of interest have you made any progress on the dash overlay scroll bars yet?  I'm about to post a quick video and I wondered if you can give an rough estimate as to when the dash might be able to adopt the same style of OSB?
<Laney> seb128: yeah, I have the tab open at home, just didn't get to it yet
<desrt> Laney: where are you?
<Laney> in the courtyard
<Trevinho> willcooke: so.... This week I had no time yet as the AP testing/fixing of the silo that was landing took most of my time ( :(, and not having a test machine doesn't help)
<Trevinho> willcooke: but on the past week I've something done, there are some bugs to fix, but it mostly works as it shoud. However I also looked at the gtk css to see if we can improve it to look more like the legacy ones, since there are few small inconstences
<Trevinho> willcooke: http://i.imgur.com/kUioCLs.png this is on mouse-over... Although there's a nux bug to fix to move the background below the OSB as well...
<Trevinho> bregma: hey! So... I leave to you the honor of pressing publish button for that unity silo.
<willcooke> thx Trevinho, looks good so far
<seb128> Trevinho, do it, press the button!
<willcooke> Doooo itttttttt
<Trevinho> seb128: don't tempt me :)... It's the last bregma unity7 landing, so I don't want steal him the honor :P
<Trevinho> ouch
<seb128> :-)
 * willcooke stands up
<willcooke> It's only right
<bregma> button pushed
 * willcooke sits down
<willcooke> thanks bregma
<Trevinho> yay
<Trevinho> bregma: everything should be approved now...
<davmor2> willcooke: did you say something on the internet again?????? G+ feed is just full of upstream overlay scrollbars ;)
<willcooke> davmor2, :D
<willcooke> g'nigh
<willcooke> t
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-21
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: hey, don't forget to update xserver branch to git
<tjaalton> er, git branch
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, oh, right. Thanks
<tjaalton> now that I got up crazy early might also let you know that intel/ati got snapshots in before ffe, mesa 11.0~ is on canonical-x-staging, libinput 1.0 will happen next week.. what else
<tjaalton> oh the mir egl patch on the new mesa hasn't been tested, but at least builds
<tjaalton> there's an open ffe for it, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1484279
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1484279 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Mesa 11.0.0" [Medium,Confirmed]
<robert_ancell> nice
<tjaalton> first rc should come today
 * RAOF goes to test the Mir EGL platform.
<RAOF> tjaalton: You're aware mesa FTBFS on i386 in the staging PPA, right?
 * RAOF was going to be lazy and install from there, but will need to build locally I guess.
<tjaalton> RAOF: yes, the cause is that llvm is too old there
<tjaalton> there as in wily
<tjaalton> fixed the deps in git
<tjaalton> so that it requires at least 3.7~rc2
<tjaalton> you have i386?!? :)
<tjaalton> or the libs pulled in, most likely
<RAOF> The libs pulled in.
<tjaalton> right
<RAOF> And maybe the i386 build does some of the arch: all stuff?
<tjaalton> hmm
 * RAOF forgets the status of moving those to the amd64 builders.
<tjaalton> not sure
<tjaalton> I haven't actually tried 11 yet
<tjaalton> probably should!
<RAOF> :P
<tjaalton> need to sort out the llvm build with doko next week first anyway
<tjaalton> well it doesn't stop me testing it of course, but it won't go anywhere near wily before that of course
<tjaalton> damn it's early..
<tjaalton> can't remember what I typed half a sentence ago
<RAOF> Good hustle!
<tjaalton> :P
<tjaalton> ifup enp0s31f6.. sheesh
<duflu> tjaalton: Welcome to the morning. Morning in Australia even :)
<tjaalton> for some I guess :)
<duflu> It still counts. 18 minutes to go
<tjaalton> oh AWST? gotcha :)
<tjaalton> RAOF: mesa updated happily, and at least newer mesa-common-dev is available too. so guess amd64 handles arch:all now
<RAOF> Ok, so it's just that I've got i386 packages as well.
<tjaalton> yeah, bummer
<tjaalton> works fine on skl-s
<tjaalton> (i7-6700k)
<tjaalton> xonotic too
<tjaalton> so you can push that for next week then, assuming llvm build will get fixed
 * RAOF will be interested to see skl-gt4e; I'm likely to be in the market for a new laptop, and that looks tempting.
<RAOF> tjaalton: Mir EGL platform seems to work.
<tjaalton> ah cool
<tjaalton> yeah the new halo has a gpu that's faster than this 6700k by 30%, at least in xonotic :)
<RAOF> I've been pretty pleased with my haswell gt3e; 128MB of I-can't-believe-its-not-VRAM makes a *huge* difference.
<tjaalton> yep
<willcooke> o/
<seb128> hey willcooke
<hikiko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J2o9PS7NgY FAIL :p \m/
<seb128> lol
<seb128> hey hikiko
<hikiko> hi seb128 :)
<seb128> how are you?
<hikiko> good :) you?
<seb128> I'm good as well, it's friday!
<hikiko> hahahaha
<seb128> though I got a debconflu
<seb128> going back from confs with a cold, classical :-/
<hikiko> that sucks :/ get well soon...
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> good morning desktop
<willcooke> hello desrt
<hikiko> hey
<desrt> willcooke, hikiko: hi :)
 * desrt sits at debconf in the cold
<hikiko> cold?
<desrt> ya.  weather keeps predicting 22 or 27, but is always wrong
<desrt> not sure what's up with that
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> good morning seb
<desrt> miss you at debconf :)
<darkxst> hey seb128 willcooke desrt
<willcooke> hey darkxst
<seb128> hey darkxst
<seb128> desrt, I miss you guys too :-) and I got debconflu :-/
<darkxst> seb128, again we hit freeze and things incomplete a little, did anything happen with gedit and nautilus
<seb128> not that I know
<seb128> larsu is away and he was the one looking at least at gedit
<seb128> nautilus needs somebody to update the menubar patch
<seb128> I don't think anyone commited to that
<seb128> did you say you would have a look though?
<seb128> I seem to remember that b ut was unsure
<darkxst> I said it should be easy, I want to land the g-c-c lang pack install stuff first though
<darkxst> had someone working on that, but they as usual just vanished ;(
<darkxst> I'd say its pretty unlikely I would get time to look at gedit also, in addition to those 2 things
<willcooke> Lars is back on Monday
<willcooke> I'll have a chat with him
<seb128> willcooke, you are sure? from the IRC logs from before he left I though he was away another week
<seb128> or maybe he's still not back in germany but having a work week "remote" before going back
<willcooke> oh, maybe, I remember he took some extra leave, so yeah maybe he's not.  It'll be the week after then,
<willcooke> we can get to it then
<seb128> k, we are in ff anyway, and I'm unsure we need to update those this cycle
<seb128> unsure what changed in nautilus
<seb128> gedit is a big update, they redesigned the whole UI
<desrt> larsu is home :)
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> so I misread that log I guess
<desrt> i guess he won't IRC until monday :)
<Laney> ḣęłļö
<desrt> beautiful
<desrt> simply beautiful
 * didrocks is in a vagrant session, jcastro would be proud :p
<czajkowski> didrocks: are you going to leave the session and then all other words shall have a mixture of container cloud in them forever! no more desktop :p
<didrocks> ahah
<jcastro> <3 vagrant
<willcooke> g'night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-22
<jbicha> TheMuso: thanks
<TheMuso> jbicha: Ok works fine here, will upload.
<jbicha> TheMuso: great! I appreciate it
<TheMuso> jbicha: You're welcome.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Laney: many thanks for quick-fixing the graphical-pre thing!
<pitti> that didn't break the normal ubuntu desktop hard enough to notice :(
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> tedg: hey Ted, how are you? What's the current status of https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 ? it seems unity got dropped there?
<pitti> tedg: if we replace "manual" overrides with "exec sleep infinity" to keep stub upstart jobs, we might land this in smaller chunks
<Laney> morning!
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning
<Laney> hey pitti
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> you're welcome on the systemd
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<Laney> how's it oging?
<Laney> hi seb128!
<pitti> Laney: it's oging okay, thanks; my cold is getting better, had a calm weekend
<pitti> how about you?
<Laney> seb128: wie gehts?
<Laney> pitti: I'm good - climbing, visited a new hipster coffee shop and went to see a singer at the pub
<Laney> oh, also replaced my shoes that had a hole in them finally /o\
 * Laney put the old ones in a bin outside the shop
<seb128> Laney, gut! you? had a good w.e?
<seb128> had a nice saturday, got some nice food&beer at the Rotterdam market and did a bbq in the evening
<seb128> then a relaxing sunday afternoon in France (after driving in the morning)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> how long are you in france for?
<seb128> this week and a few days next probably, didn't decide yet when I drive back but at least staying for the week and w.e
<Laney> sweet
<seb128> yeah, and they forecast real summer which is nice!
<pitti> here too, from Wed on (but even today it's sunny again, just not really warm yet)
<seb128> like 28-30°C sunny and not too windy
<Laney> that's going to be the last iteration
<Laney> take some days off ;-)
<seb128> here it's 25°C today and should be 29°C and very nice starting tomorrow
<seb128> yeah, I've a swap day I kept for this week (worked aug 15)
<seb128> I'm probably going to do an extended w.e ;-)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> uk has bank holiday next monday
<Laney> join us
<seb128> ah, nice
<seb128> what's the occasion?
<Laney> don't actually think there is one
<Laney> it's called "late summer bank holiday"
<Laney> we're patriotic over here
<Laney> last one until christmas day though
<seb128> yeah, we don't have many left either
<davmor2> Laney: No we just worship banks obviously
<pitti> we have one remaining one on Nov 1
<Laney> davmor2: yeah - when they holiday, we holiday - because there's no way you can do any work when the banks are shut
<seb128> we have nov 1 and 11 (armistice from ww1)
<davmor2> Laney: if we were Patriotic we would have Saint Georges Day off :P
<davmor2> seb128: we have 2 minutes Silence at 11 on the 11/11
<seb128> you should have 11
<seb128> :-)
<davmor2> seb128: hahaha
<Laney> brb
<Sweet5hark1> moin
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark1, how are you? had a good w.e?
<andyrock> morning all
<Sweet5hark1> davmor2: well, dont try that in south-western germany. 11/11 on 11:11 is the start of the "foolish season" there: the start of preparations for carneval!
<willcooke> o/ (sort of)
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: weekend was quite well: some BBQ at my bothers place saturday, some do-nothing-day on sunday. Friday evening I watched an italian entry of the  "Schlechteste Filme aller Zeiten" (worst movies of all times) on a local TV station, which was excellent: It was not only boring bad, it was the kind of hilarious and campy bad that is enjoyable to watch, even with just mild levels of intoxination ...
<seb128> heh
<seb128> hey willcooke!
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> had a good w.e?
 * Sweet5hark1 prepares a hot toddy for willcooke.
<willcooke> :) thx
 * andyrock went to a wedding
<willcooke> Figured I would check on email and that, and then probably crash out for a couple more hours
 * andyrock is still full
<andyrock> seb128: you never had this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1599516
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1599516 in unity (Ubuntu) "No accented letters in window title bars, dash and hud." [Medium,New]
<seb128> I feel like I missed some info
<seb128> willcooke, sick? or just tired?
<seb128> andyrock, no I didn't, it's weird, I wonder if they use a non utf8 locale or something
<willcooke> seb128, sick
<seb128> oh, get better!
<willcooke> seb128, thanks!  Only a cold, but the usual temperature, sneezing, coughing, etc
<seb128> :-(
<andyrock> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1599516/comments/11
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1599516 in unity (Ubuntu) "No accented letters in window title bars, dash and hud." [Medium,New]
<andyrock> from this comments it seems that they have the correct locale
<willcooke> actually, I need to go and buy some proper tissues instead of using toilet paper or kitchen paper
<seb128> andyrock, I would ask for the content of /proc/`pidof compiz`/environ and if that happens in a guest session
<seb128> andyrock, try asking for ~/.cache/upstart/unity7.log also
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: any idea what I can do about the LibreOffice ftbfs? Because I am out of ideas and I think Im blocked.
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, disabling that group of test isn't enough?
<andyrock> oki
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: well, I disabled the hanging test. then it hung on the next one. I might still try to go full geronimo and disable _all_ tests ....
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: note that the four test we found hanging from the pstree are completely different kinds of beasts: LibreOfficeKIt, Draw file import, Lotus text file filters, Calc tiled rendering. If they all are legitimately failing, that means essentially that nothing works.
<Laney> sbuild doesn't reproduce it?
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: ah, ok that is another thing I can try indeed: I did a pbuild on yakkety w/o proposed and a "dpkg-buildpackage" from a terminal in a VM with yakkety-proposed, but I didnt yet try a sbuild/pbuild with yakkety-proposed yet ...
<seb128> try to sbuild
<Laney> that's the closest you can easily get to the launchpad environment
<seb128> I can retry the current version, sometime it works
<Laney> also...
<seb128> we might be able to get that one in on retries
<Laney> ...
<Laney> can we give up on firefox?
<Laney> it's beta 1 for some flavours this week
<seb128> infinity said he would look at it?
<Laney> people keep saying that
<Laney> can we just remove it and then when someone fixes it it'll come back?
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: do you know by chance what the host OS for the sbuild is on launchpad?
<Laney> nein, but you might get some clues from the top of a build log
<Laney> chance it varies across architecture too
<seb128> Laney, it's not as easy as deleting it apparently, need to look at rdepends and seeds from what other said
<seb128> we could delete and see what issues it creates if any
 * Sweet5hark1 is slightly nervous about the fact that german government recommends having at least 30 days of food reserves in your home again now. First time since the end of the cold war.
<Laney> i'm checking the rdeps quicklyi
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, why do they do that?
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is yakkety-proposed b0rked?
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/280303103/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.libreoffice_1%3A5.2.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz failed with
<seb128> "/bin/bash: python: command not found"
<Laney> interesting
<infinity> Laney: I said it and I meant it, last week was just hellish with the Qt/binutils/kernel entanglement.
<Laney> infinity: I know you mean it - but I also don't want to have Beta 1 with the knackered version we have now
<Laney> Fixing it on those architectures doesn't need to be a stressful thing done under time pressure
<infinity> Does it matter?  It's an opt-in milestone.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: well, they say for emergencies for the civil population like "natural desasters", animal epidemics, industrial accidents (e.g. nuclear power plants), terrorism. war is not explicitly mentioned, only in euphemisms ("territorial attack", "conventonal defense" ...)
<infinity> But meh, force it if you want.  Don't remove the other binaries, or the world explodes.
<Laney> It's also quite broken in the yakkety-release for everyone. :P
<Laney> Ta
<Sweet5hark1> Laney, infinity: python.qt/binutils/kernel fun? so yakkety is really the yolo release?
<Laney> seb128: seems there's no build-depends on python
<happyaron> seb128: mind to have a look at nm-applet again? yakkety branch (master) is updated
<seb128> Laney, was it part of the base until now? I just wonder what changed between a week ago and today
<seb128> happyaron, hey, sure, thanks for updating it
<seb128> shrug, launchpad timeouts are getting annoying nowadays
<Trevinho> good late morning guys
<Laney> seb128: hmm, something definitely did change
<seb128> hey Trevinho! how are you? had a good w.e?
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I'm just wondering what...
<seb128> is python3 supposed to provide a "python" binary?
<Trevinho> hey seb128, I'm ok thanks... Nice weekend, some rest on saturday and swimming pool day yesterday... Ended with a never-ending dinner :-)
<Trevinho> (this is a loop...)
<seb128> nice
<seb128> still at dinner then? ;-)
<seb128> was it a date at least? :p
<Trevinho> ahah, lol... sort of
<Trevinho> na, na... It was a date with so much local food :-D
<Trevinho> Generally better than girls... It gives you pleasure, without the hassle of speaking :-D
<Laney> certainly not
 * Trevinho jokes
<Laney> it looks like libglib2.0-dev used to cause python 2 to be installed
<Laney> but now it switched to python3 that's not the case
<seb128> I see
<seb128> so libreoffice bug
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, ^ you need to build-depends on "python" yourself if you used it
<seb128> use
<Laney> yeah python isn't part of the minimal set
<Laney> perl, however... :)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> Trevinho, Italian food p0rn :-)
<Trevinho> ahah
 * Laney takes the advice and force-hints firefox
<seb128> thanks Laney
<Laney> can haz fixed themes
<ochosi> Laney: themes - fixes - fill me in plzzz? :)
<Laney> firefox
<Laney> it had a broken version in the release
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: hmm? /me does not quite get the context wrt b-d on python and libreoffice bug. is this supposed to be related to the hang or because of unrelated yakkety-proposed changes in the mean time?
<ochosi> Laney: oh ok, i'm still on xenial with gtk3.20 and with one of the more recent FF updates it started to look ok again (actual scrollbars and stuff)
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, see what L_aney just wrote and the build log I gave a bit earlier
<Laney> yeh
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, but basically libreoffice build retries failed on missing python, glib used to pull it in for you and stopped doing so
<seb128> unrelated to the tests hang
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: ah, seeing it now, thx. thats odd: why does that build recreate ./deabian/control at all? curious!
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, I guess it's your debian/rules doing it?
<seb128> the log also has that, unsure if that's an issue worth looking at
<seb128> "dh_listpackages: -s/--same-arch is deprecated; please use -a/--arch instead
<seb128> basename: missing operand
<seb128> Try 'basename --help' for more information."
<seb128> debian/rules:763: SYSTEM_GCJ_VERSION empty, falling back to SYSTEM_GCC_VERSION
<seb128> there is several of those basename missing operand errors
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: yes, it is ./debian/rules doing it, but it shouldnt obviously ...
<seb128> Laney, the unity-greeter s390x binary in yakkety-proposed needs to be deleted right?
<seb128> "missing build on s390x: unity-greeter (from 16.10.2.1) "
<Laney> yes if it wasn't already
<Laney> .2 should have no build there since I added a build-dep on upstart
<seb128> rmadison seems to suggest it was not
<Laney> ok, please do, thanks!
<seb128> done, yw!
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pcre3 migrated
<seb128> but it makes the autopkgtests for glib fail, only works with the proposed version of glib that didn't migrate
<seb128> is that supposed to happen like that?
<seb128> I never remember what is tested against what...
<Laney> shouldn't do
<Laney> unless it was run against all of proposed I guess
<seb128> is that an hammer people start abusing?
<Laney> not in this case
<Laney> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/g/glib2.0/yakkety/amd64/
<seb128> I guess it's because pcre3 doesn't have tests itself?
<seb128> it was just reverse hitting the glib ones
<seb128> but nothing forced them to migrate together
<Laney> I think it doesn't track the versions of reverse dependencies that worked and didn't work
<seb128> hum, k
<Laney> could be wrong though
<Laney> Something like ideally it would have seen that the new pcre3 only worked with glib2.0 2.49.5-1 and then added a fake dependency into britney
<Laney> That probably has lots of hairy cases I'm not thinking of
<seb128> yeah
<robert_ancell> Laney, doesn't Architecture: [!s390x] solve the u-g build issue?
<Laney> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> Laney, hi!
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<Laney> if you add the build-dep then it automatically builds again when someone fixes the package
<Laney> hardcoded lists like that are more difficult to undo
<robert_ancell> ah
<pitti> Laney, seb128: gnome-terminal used to recognize "LP: #XXXXX" patterns and made them clickable, it seems to now have lost that; is that GTK or gnome-terminal or vte? known issue?
<Laney> it's a patch in gnome-terminal
<pitti> so I guess a regression in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/3.20.2-1ubuntu1, although the merge changelog still says that 60_add_lp_handler.patch exists
<pitti> darkxst: ^
<Laney> nod, sorry for the problem
<pitti> no worries, not a biggie; but I only just now recognize how often I use this :)
<happyaron> seb128: mind to retry this build? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/1.2.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1/+build/10649216
<seb128> happyaron, done
<happyaron> thx
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> pitti: think I've fixed it, all for you
<Laney> ;)
<Laney> lp: #1234 lP: #1234 LP: #1234
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1234 in Launchpad itself "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<Laney> haha
 * xnox shall use that next "unmaintainable mess"
<mdeslaur> sounds like most tools we use
<Sweet5hark1> *cough*
 * Laney forces harder
 * Sweet5hark1 is an old neckbeard that uses this newfangled sbuild for the first time instead of his heavily scripted pbuilder ...
<Sweet5hark1> .oO(Kids these days)
<davmor2> Sweet5hark1: they need to get off my lawn /me waggles stick in general direction of kids
<pitti> Laney: *hug*, merci beaucoup !
<xnox> Sweet5hark1, hehe. It's been years since i've purged all of my configs and rely solely on $ mk-sbuild foo; sbuild -d foo
<xnox> Sweet5hark1, however, it still needs a few tiny tweaks in .sbuildrc for edge cases: $resolve_alternatives = 1;
<xnox> and
<xnox> $build_environment = { 'NO_PKG_MANGLE' => '1', 'DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS' => 'parallel=12', 'HOME' => '/build/' };
<Sweet5hark1> xnox: yeah, to really use sbuild Id need to glue it into my existing wrappers. so far that was "never touch a running system" though ...
<donald>  bonjour je veux installer un multiboot.  j'ai déjà installé un ubuntu. Je veux installer un kali à la suite. Je suis en train de partitionner manuellement avec le guide https://openclassrooms.com/courses/reprenez-le-controle-a-l-aide-de-linux/partitionner-son-disque. Quel point de montage est-ce que je dois choisir pour la partition qui contiendra  le systeme de kali. est-ce bien "/" ?
<pitti> donald: désolé, on parle anglais ici, et cette chaîne est pour ubuntu, pas pour kali; mais '/' semble correct pour la partition de système
<seb128> Laney, seems your firefox hammer worked ;-)
<pitti> oh, nice! was that a "slash away powerpc binaries" hammer? :-)
<Laney> boooom
<Laney> pitti: I deployed a force hint
<pitti> "use the force, Luke^WLaney!"
<Trevinho> :D
<MikeB__> I was referred to this channel for possible help with a desktop problem that showed up on my Oracle VirtualBox VM after upgrading my Xenial last week.  I don't really know exactly what package or version caused the problem.
<MikeB__> After the upgrade, all new windows showed up partially hidden behind the launcher bar on the left and the status line on the top.
<MikeB__> Before the upgrade, new windows always appeared fully - i.e. not hidden behind launcher bar and top status line.
<mhall119> willcooke: ping, any word on a testable Unity 8 ISO?
<seb128> mhall119, that's not something being worked
<seb128> MikeB__, can you pinpoint what update caused the issue? like start from a working image and/or downgrade?
<seb128> pitti is doing cowboy style landing to u-s-d without using mps/reviews/ci ;-)
<pitti> Yeeehaw!
<seb128> :-)
<MikeB__> @seb128 - I'll try. Can you give me the appropriate downgrade command - I've never downgraded before.
<meetingology> MikeB__: Error: "seb128" is not a valid command.
<seb128> pitti, just for the record desktop team is reviewer for that one so usually it doesn't get stucked in no-landing-land that sometime happen on e.g indicator
<seb128> pitti, it's always good to have peer reviews, but I had a look at the launchpad diff and it looked fine so no worry for that one
<pitti> seb128: ok, noted for next time; I noticed that it doesn't use double/triple landing, so just pushing to bzr and uploading to yakkety seems to not disturb the train
<seb128> right, it just hijacked the review process
<seb128> which is fine for easy changes but there is still some value to have somebody else to look and ack
<seb128> MikeB__, get the debs from e.g https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-063/+build/10465506 and dpkg -i those
<seb128> jbicha, Laney, is any of you looking at the cjs/isenkram test regressions that are blocking gtk in yakkety-proposed?
<jbicha> I filed https://bugs.debian.org/834374
<ubot5> Debian bug 834374 in cjs "cjs: Failing autopkgtests" [Important,Open]
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> did you look at isenkram as well?
<jbicha> no, maybe that's pygobject? but isenkram hasn't been autopkgtested on ci.debian.net in a few weeks
<jbicha> I don't know enough about what's going on there to do much
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, I guess mutter should be blacklisted to avoid it gets auto-synced?
<jbicha> ricotz: we are past Debian Import Freeze and autosync has been disabled for yakkety so I think we're good
<ricotz> jbicha, ah, good
<superm1> ximion: Laney okay well whichever of you guys want to do the backport, the patches series should be in good shape for that issue now
<seb128> pitti, did you see bug #1615230?
<ubot5> bug 1615230 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Policykit broken with latest systemd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615230
<jbicha> Laney: do we want to remove --enable-debug from gnome-terminal now (it adds the Help>Inspector item) or is still theme work being done that would be helped by that feature?
<Laney> jbicha: Not right now, but is it a problem to leave it?
<jbicha> Laney: I think we want to remove it before release (so maybe by UIF) because it's not something ordinary terminal users need
<Laney> If you care that much then do it - I'm not bothered about it being there personally
<Laney> If you want to do something nice (upstream), then maybe make it look at the gsettings key that gtk provides instead of being a compile time flag
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, is that known that yakkety daily in a vm displays the keybinding summary but that you can't close it with the mouse (clicking the X doesn't work, clicks go through to desktop/nautilus)
<seb128> also nautilus icons are overlapping
<seb128> but that's likely a new nautilus issue
<seb128> Laney, unity-greeter migrated \o/ small side effect, it makes kylin-greeter be on component mismatch, I guess that's due to s390x and trying to find a greeter alternative
<jbicha> Laney: I think the problem is gnome-terminal's unique server/client thing
<Laney> seb128: yeah nice
<Laney> how do you want to fix that kylin thing?
<Laney> jbicha: what problem?
<jbicha> here, I'll file a bug and see what chpe says about g-terminal
<Laney> yeah I would suggest asking before starting any work
<seb128> Laney, unsure, do we have another greeter in main we could add as alternative? otherwise I guess adding a [!s390x] to the recommends...
<jbicha> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Terminal/Debugging
<Laney> grim
<jbicha> yeah, he has to create wiki pages for all the stuff people repeatedly file bugs about
<Laney> jbicha: Don't see how any of that gets in the way of using this key to show or hide the menu item
<jbicha> ok
<Laney> I think anyway
<Laney> just an idea to avoid having to turn it off
<Laney> :)
<jbicha> I did previously file https://bugzilla.gnome.org/767665
<ubot5> Gnome bug 767665 in general "can't run GtkInspector with gnome-terminal" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<Laney> I suppose an argument against is that then you have to enable-debug and set the key
 * Laney shrugs
<pitti> seb128: I did see it, just didn't look into it yet (WFM)
<Sweet5hark1> hey guys, I have some good news and some bad news!
<Sweet5hark1> The good news: I can reproduce the hang locally.
<davmor2> Sweet5hark1: bad news you can't access the system anymore to find out what hung?
<Sweet5hark1> The bad news: it doesnt make much sense at all.
<Sweet5hark1> at least the back traces dont.
<Sweet5hark1> ah, hmmm, they start to make some sense ...
<Sweet5hark1> ... or at least some trail to follow ....
<Sweet5hark1> which is: cups is evil!
<Sweet5hark1> (maybe)
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, nice to see you can reproduce/have a system to debug!
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: Im seeing multiple cups subprocesses busy waitiing on pipes. the backtraces are still nonsense, so I wonder how they got there ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, if it's easy to reproduce maybe downgrade cups and see if it goes away
<seb128> you might also want to ask tkamppeter if there is a known cups issue
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: hah! there is a race condition somewhere in cups!
<seb128> oh?
<seb128> so libreoffice is not only exercising toolchains? ;-)
<tkamppeter> To me there is no issue known of CUPS hanging, perhaps some problem of 2.2.x?
<tkamppeter> seb128, Sweet5hark1 ^^
<Sweet5hark1> there are multiple cppunittesters busy waiting on pipes or something. once I kill the (sub)process, the build continues ...
<seb128> tkamppeter, yeah, that started recently so if it's a cups issue it's likely the 2.2 update
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, if you can trigger it easy try to downgrade cups
<tkamppeter> seb128, Sweet5hark1: Or do you have the hang on shutdown, with Xenial, then it can be bug 1579905.
<ubot5> bug 1579905 in cups-filters (Ubuntu Xenial) "cups-browsed causes shutdown hang/delay in Ubuntu 16.04" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579905
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: yep
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: well, I have the hang in yakkety sbuild running on xenial ...
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, what does mean yakkety sbuild?
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, seb128, in case of a CUPS 2.2.x issue we need to do an upstream bug report. So as much info as possible is needed from you, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: well, Im using sbuild to build libreoffice for yakkety on a xenial host. When I build libreoffice on a yakkety VM it does not hang. only in the sbuild (and on launchpad)
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, is the hang you are observing happening in the middle of the session without special reason? Or when trying to print? Or on shutdown of the system?
<tkamppeter> Does the sbuild involve starting or shutting down a VM or something similar? Or does it try to shut down CUPS and or cups-browsed?
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: its happening in various unittests, none of them should try to print. but they might do things like enumerate printers and such ....
<Sweet5hark1> sbuild is essentially a chroot.
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter, seb128: http://pastebin.com/YxRPmHEW <- this is the bt of the hanging process ...
<seb128> dbg would be nice there I guess
<Sweet5hark1> and the hanging process has multiple (~2-4) child processes, here is a bt of them: http://pastebin.com/hfTn6Vv8
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, perhaps some debug packages (of both cups and LO) should be installed into that chroot?
<Sweet5hark1> so ... something called "CUPSManager cups" spawns 2-4 processes and both that process and one of the childs are busy looping/waiting on pipes. The child is in "ppdCollect2 () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcups.so.2"
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, it looks like that some functions of libcups are called to get info about available printers and their PPD files (printer properties).
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: the question is: does this only happen when I build from scratch? or also when I just start one unittest in the sbuild ... If its the former, it takes hours to get back there ....
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, I do not know any "CUPSManager" utility or so.
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, in a regular environment such a thing never happened to me. sbuild I never used. I use VMs to build for different Ubuntu versions.
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: apparently the thread is named as such: http://pastebin.com/YxRPmHEW <- line 1
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: heh, launchpad uses sbuild essentially ;). So libreoffice unittests need to work in the sbuild ...
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, googling for CUPSManager, once tells me that in LibreOffice there is CUPSManager class: https://docs.libreoffice.org/vcl/html/classpsp_1_1CUPSManager.html
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, and there exists also a gnome-cups-manager.
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, interesting is also that the thread is named "CUPSManager cup" and not "CUPSManager cups".
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: This used to work with exact this libreoffice code when we build libreoffice 5.2.0~rc4 (=final) on yakkety on 2016-07-31, so something in libreoffice dependencies changed afterwards and broke it ...
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: my bet would be on a cups upload ;)
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, perhaps a CUPS error_log (in debug2 mode) could be helpful.
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: as said: I dont know yet if it would take me hours to get back here ....
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, this is the transition from 2.1.4 to 2.2.0: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+changelog
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, as I am not able to reproduce the problem, I need to find out how the build/test process communicated with CUPS and how CUPS reacted. A lot of this info lands in /var/log/cups/error_log when CUPS is in debug2 mode ("LogLevel debug2" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf).
<Sweet5hark1> urghs, cups has a lot of binary packages.
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, I have looked for already reported CUPS 2.2.x bugs on www.cups.org now and there is nothing related to your problem.
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, can it be that in your chroot there is perhaps libcups installed but now cupsd running?
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: seems we are in this thread: http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/vcl/unx/generic/printer/cupsmgr.cxx#176 <- cut to "CUPSManager cup"
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter:  and that calls cupsGetDests2() which seems to be what hangs then ... http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/vcl/unx/generic/printer/cupsmgr.cxx#222
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: there sure isnt a cups running in the chroot. but maybe outside the chroot on the host ...
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, and for the cupsGetDests2 this cupsd mudt be accessible. Either via localhost:631 or via a socket: /var/run/cups/cups.sock.
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, Note that in an all-default Ubuntu installation CUPS only listens through the socket, meaning that it needs to be available in the chroot.
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, you can add "Port 631" to cupsd.conf so that cupsd listens also on localhost:631.
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: that doesnt help me on launchpad.
<Sweet5hark1> tkamppeter: I think I rather will look into shortcutting the search for printers in unittests so that they dont do any CUPSy things at all.
<Sweet5hark1> ... but that is for tomorrow.
<Sweet5hark1> <- EOD
<tkamppeter> Sweet5hark1, at least it couls help you hen debugging a local sbuild process to find out where it break.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-23
<pitti> Good morning
<Trevinho> Goooood morning!
<willcooke> morning all
<Sweet5hark> willcooke, all: moin!
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: feeling better?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, a little, thanks :)
<Laney> ahoy
<davmor2> Morning all
<hikiko> hey all
<pitti> hey willcooke, hello Laney, hey davmor2!
<pitti> moin moin Sweet5hark
 * pitti waves to hikiko
<pitti> channel awake o'clock :)
<hikiko> hey pitti :D
<hikiko> and willcooke Laney davmor2 :)
<hikiko> and Sweet5hark
<duflu> Hello Europe!  [Eurovision presenter voice]
<hikiko> and all :P
<hikiko> lol
<Sweet5hark> duflu: Oh! _Thats_ why pitti and seb128 always speak french here!
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark ;-) how are you? still frowning at cups? ;-)
 * duflu ducks along with the rest of asia
<pitti> Sweet5hark: quoi ? tu sais que français est la langue officielle d'équipe du bureau  :)
<pitti> salut seb128 !
<seb128> lut pitti, ça va bien ?
<hikiko> are you at the office?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: not frowning anymore, wisened up and ignore it: I found that there is an env var in LibreOffice (SAL_DISABLE_CUPS) that prevents cups to be bootstraped. I started a build over night on the sbuild ....
<pitti> seb128: oui, ma rhume est mieux, je vais courier à nouveau aujourd'hui
<pitti> Sweet5hark: wow, libo bundles cups?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ... and while it ended up being killed because I ran out of discspace, it did so when packing the final .debs, so I think it helped.
<seb128> pitti, ah, nice!
<seb128> Sweet5hark, nice, time for another yakkety upload then?
<Sweet5hark> pitti: no, it doesnt bundle cups. It uses cups, and when it inits cups (just to find out how many printers there are etc.), the linked cups lib hangs itself. But only on a sbuild, not on e.g. a full yakkety VM. And as we are running unittests on sbuild: hanging CUPS => hanging unittest => killed build.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yep.
<Laney> hi pitti Trevinho willcooke Sweet5hark davmor2 hikiko and duflu
<Laney> the best pop group there ever was
<Trevinho> hi Laney
<seb128> Sweet5hark, is the difference that local build is able to contact to cups where the sbuild one is not?
<seb128> hey anyway Laney :p
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Laney> omg
<Laney> and seb128
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> see now you get a line on your own
<seb128> I feel special!
 * seb128 is happy
<hikiko> hi Trevinho Laney and seb128
<seb128> hey hikiko
<seb128> hum, new nautilus bug reports :-/
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I dont think so, the libreoffice code even tests if there is anything looking alive before trying more: http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/vcl/unx/generic/printer/cupsmgr.cxx#217
<seb128> e.g bug #1615866
<ubot5> bug 1615866 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus file rename dialog cannot be moved even if it behind the unity launcher" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615866
<Sweet5hark> seb128: so maybe, its rather the other way around: this never worked on a sbuild but with the old cups, httpConnectEncrypt() failed, libreoffice skipped trying more with it. now, this doesnt fail for some reason and thus libreoffice calls cupsGetDests2 on it, which then goes off to lala-land in some way ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, k, in any case let's add the python build-depends and the SAL_DISABLE_CUPS and do an upload
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I think for LibreOffice skipping over cups init for unittests is the proper solution anyway. But if there is other desktop stuff doing magic hangs on buildds, here a hint that it might be because of cups acting funny after the update.
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> did you manage to get a debug bt of the hang?
<seb128> it might still be useful to know what call is hanging and if it's supposed to
<seb128> that looks buggy in any case, might be a bug in libcups, should timeout and doesn't
<Sweet5hark> seb128: right. well, I didnt add a python b-d, but rather used 2to3 on the script and explicitly made it use python3 ...
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> even better!
<seb128> did you look at the rules command errors btw?
<seb128> invalid syntax or whatever it was
<seb128> and the control being regenerated
<Sweet5hark> seb128: @debug backtrace nope, didnt have that in the sbuild env at the time. @rule command errors: not too deep. FWIW the "fall back on default GJC" warning was even added by me and it is harmless in general.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: @control regen: I looked at it, and the dependecies defined in ./debian/rules are a bit odd. But if there is no trouble with it now, I would punt that for yakkety, rather do it early in the cycle (or better: right at debian). we also have to care about the gtk3 theming issues etc.
<seb128> right
<seb128> Sweet5hark, k, in any case seems you should have a new revision ready for upload this morning, let me know when you need a dput ;-) (and send your DMB email :p)
 * Sweet5hark re-adjusts his twisted nose.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: aye
<andyrock> morning
<Sweet5hark> heh, some in germany think loud about revitalizing conscription (suspended since 2010). Keep calm and carry on.
<Laney> hey andyrock!
<Laney> come va?
<Laney> WELL THEN
<xnox> Laney, celebrity! =) http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak-now-in-feature-freeze-first-beta-to-land-august-25-507541.shtml
<xnox> "Ubuntu and Debian developer Iain Lane"
<Laney> xnox: I know man, it's been crazy
<Laney> xnox: https://youtu.be/5EsJVIbJPPs?t=1m21s
<xnox> awww i should watch that movie again
<Laney> :3
<Laney> there's a GCSE in climbing coming out
<Laney> WINNING
<flocculant> Laney: I assume that a fail in that would involve some pain ...
<Laney> flocculant: incentive to perform well
 * Laney looks at scar on ankle
<Laney> ...
<qengho> Good morning, y'all.
<willcooke> morning qengho
<seb128> hey qengho
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, seb128 jfyi, let's see how this goes -- https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+sourcepub/6826278/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> ricotz, changelog doesn't reflect the actual changes right?
<ricotz> seb128, no, the diff does
<seb128> seems like you have python3 changes and extra env
<seb128> right
<seb128> I think that's what Sweet5hark tested earlier manually
<ricotz> yes, I know
<seb128> still cups shouldn't hand, would be nice if somebody could get a bt of one of the processes which are stucked
<ricotz> seb128, obviously :\
<Trevinho> Laney: I've tried again to land the systemd unity7 branch, but still it won't work....
<Trevinho> Laney: unity-services : Depends: indicator-common but it is not installable
<ricotz> xenial/16.04 is still in need for libreoffice 5.1.5
<Trevinho> tedg: you were aware of that, so... when will be that landable?
<Trevinho> (see above)
<tedg> Trevinho: Hopefully today, need to get a publish on this silo, then I can rebuild it.
 * tedg may have said that yesterday
<Laney> Trevinho: ok, thanks for trying!
<Trevinho> tedg: so... you want to land that, or should I use my silo?
<Trevinho> I mean for the unity7 branch
<Trevinho> tedg: since it's in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839
<Trevinho> tedg: but... i can get rid of it
<tedg> Trevinho: You can throw libindicator into your silo
<Trevinho> tedg: ok, what's the MP?
 * Trevinho figures it out
<tedg> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/libindicator/systemd-unit/+merge/300349
<Trevinho> tedg: you also need a review for that?
<tedg> Uhm, yes.
<tedg> Trevinho: I'd ask seb128 since you'll need him for the packaging changes anyway
<seb128> Trevinho, tedg, technically you might need a ffe for such changes now
<Trevinho> eh... that was something I was wondering too
<Trevinho> but since Laney told me to land...
<seb128> the description is weird
<seb128> "insure that the indicators will start after they've already started"
<seb128> start after they started? what does that mean exactly?
<tedg> It is unclear, but I think the subject is "host"
<tedg> So it would be after the host has already started
<seb128> I see, a bit difficult to read
<Laney> Not for Unity, since it is actively buggy right now
<seb128> but otherwise +1 on the changes from me
<Laney> Arguable for the rest
<tedg> Yeah, definitely awkward
 * Laney cries
 * Laney uncries
<pitti> hey tedg, how are you?
<pitti> Laney: that was fast :)
 * Sweet5hark watches Laney, steal his uncry pills for future use ....
<tedg> pitti: Eh, okay. Happy that things seem to be getting unjammed a bit now.
<Laney> I apparently typoed a module import
<tedg> Huge backlog though :-(
<Laney> my eyes couldn't see it
<Laney> but copy and paste made the error go away
<Laney> go figure
<tedg> So to make sure I'm clear, we're gonna let libindicator land with Unity. But then for the other indicator units I should make an FFE request?
<pitti> not sure if we can really consider that a feature, given that it's a half-done implementation already
<pitti> tedg: you mean for landing the systemd units?
<tedg> Yes
<tedg> There was discussion in the backlog on it.
<Laney> How close to being ready is it?
<pitti> tedg: I asked some questions about the silo yesterday, but I figure they got drowned in the noise -- in particular, whether we can land the indicators without unity when keeping some stubs in the overrides (i. e. not just "manual")
<tedg> As soon as the indicators get through proposed, then we can rebuild those and make sure they still work. I believe they will, but, of course, reality :-)
<tedg> pitti: Well it seems right now Unity is easier to land, but yes we could do that.
<pitti> tedg: ok, WFM too :)
<Laney> I'm going to freeze for beta 1 later on fyi
<Trevinho> tedg: unfortunately there's still something to fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity/systemd-unit./+merge/300624/comments/784090
<tedg> Trevinho: Huh, sure. Wonder why they built for me... will fix.
<Sweet5hark> Laney, seb128: is 5.2.0-0ubuntu2 already in?
<Laney> Sweet5hark: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice says not
<Trevinho> tedg: they do build... but won't install unless the correct order is used
<seb128> Sweet5hark, ? did you give me a sponsoring url? if so I didn't see it sorry (but IRC timeouted a bit earlier)
<Sweet5hark> (12:03:09) Sweet5hark: seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/yakkety/5.2.0/libreoffice_5.2.0-0ubuntu2_source.changes <- please consider uploading
<tedg> Trevinho: Ah, I must not have noticed. OTP, then I'll fix it.
<Trevinho> tedg: thanks
<Sweet5hark> seb128: sorry didnt look for that to be ack'ed
<seb128> Sweet5hark, was that on this channel? I don't have it in the backlog and was around, weird ... anyway doing that now, or did you ask because you had some extra changes?
<Sweet5hark> it was on this channel ... but speaking about it, it was after I switched to VPN to upload it, which does weird things sometimes after switching. So if nobody saw it, I fscked it up on my side, not you ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, k, no worry, still ... you were asking because it's not upload or because you wanted to stop the line to do more changes? ;-)
<seb128> or said different, should I upload it now or not?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: please just upload
<seb128> k
<qengho> O hai.
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 23 15:30:28 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic:
<seb128> hey
<Laney> that time again
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente (at conf), desrt (at conf),  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron (out), hikiko (out), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<Trevinho> o/
<Sweet5hark> heya
<andyrock> hey
<dgadomski> hey
<willcooke> I'm going to quit on the day soon and go and feel ill in the corner, so pressing on...
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> 1. [BUG:940470] Windows that resize themselves while in windows are spread (Super + W) leave old pixels behind
<andyrock> 2. [BUG:1604632] Dash filter can't scroll with cursor on dropdown
<andyrock> 3. [BUG:913880] mouse scroll down over sound indicator while expo is active selects previous desktop
<andyrock> 4. [BUG:1614116] Switching maximized windows using the spread might lead to wrong title.
<andyrock> 5. Bug triaging
<andyrock> 6. Setup everything to start with unity8
<andyrock> eof
<willcooke> awesome, thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * looks like bug #1598183 needs to be fixed in applications - looking into gedit and libreoffice to implement it
<ubot5> bug 1598183 in gvfs "Operation not permitted while writing to symlinked fuse locations" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598183
<dgadomski> * has an initial version of RawTherapee snap. Looking for a way of overriding XDG_CONFIG_HOME inside the snap (RawTherapee uses g_get_user_config_dir) or patching the source
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: FJKong
<seb128> dgadomski, let's discuss the snappy thing after the meeting
<dgadomski> seb128: sure, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> guess FJKong is out.
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. dkms/2.2.1.0+git20160527-1
<willcooke> 2. n-m/1.2.2 SRU in -proposed
<willcooke> 3. libxslt/1.1.29
<willcooke> 4. libpinyin MIR
<willcooke> 5. ubuntukylin-theme/1.6.0 sponsored
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> oops
<seb128> he's still typing :-)
<Laney> I was finding an emoji
<willcooke> lol
<qengho> :emoji"
<Laney> • Fix gnome-terminal LP: #123456789 links not working
<Laney> • Update glib (twice, the second time to fix a udeb bug)
<Laney> • Cherry-pick some patches for asglib and NMU them to fix build failures on 32 bit in reverse deps
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 123456789 could not be found
<Laney> • Fix unity-greeter shutdown dialog
<Laney> • Make graphical-session-pre.target able to be manually started again, to not break the boot /o\
<Laney> • Make firefox go into yakkety release
<Laney> • Implement + announce DIF + FF
<Laney> • Go around a couple of times on the gnome-keyring/logind patch - it got merged, so upload that (can drop the hack in upstart whenever now)
<Laney> • Finish asgen DDTP translation support after ximion's review - that got merged now
<Laney> • Work on langpack support now (iainlane/langpack on github), getting there but it's a bit dirtier than I might like
<Laney> • Will be helping flavours a bit with beta 1 this week
<Laney> 😈
<willcooke> thanks Laney, great stuff
<willcooke> #topic qengho
<qengho> Hello my lovelies.
<qengho> * Pruning and re-doing some of Chromium's deb rules. Cr new "GN" build system exposed ugliness.
<qengho> * Fighting some clang assumptions in new Chromium.
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * Adding Mir as backend to Chromium's Ozone interface. Should take a while.
<qengho> * G Chrome snap, maybe? Todo.
<qengho> EOF
<qengho> meetingology: you so slow
<meetingology> qengho: Error: "you" is not a valid command.
<seb128> qengho, is there any news about the geoloc issues?
<willcooke> heh, thanks speedy qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • uploaded livecd-rootfs changes for snappy/xdg-open, iterated with another bugfix
<seb128> • submitted fix for u-c-c user login history being empty
<seb128> • upstreamed some e.u.c reports from the desktop set issues
<seb128> • sponsoring (g-s-m yakkety/xenial, libreoffice 5.2)
<seb128> • software-properties/enabling of proposed UI tweaks suggested by desin
<seb128> • tested yakkety daily, found issues, starting reporting bugs and debuggin some
<seb128> • helped with some SRUs verifications
<seb128> </thisweek>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - finally reproduced and triaged the nasty "LibreOffice hangs on sbuild" bug down to something going terribly wrong on cups init (this took way too much time unfortunately)
<Sweet5hark> - disabled cups for unittests in LibreOffice
<Sweet5hark> - some conference travel and coordination, some upstream admin
<Sweet5hark> - now back to the gtk3 theming issue
<Sweet5hark> EOF
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<seb128> lol
<seb128> laggy bot!
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: TheMuso
<seb128> Sweet5hark, did you get a debug bt of the hang? we should still open a cups report
<willcooke> * Managed to get accessibility profile manager functionality improvements in by feature freeze. yay!
<willcooke> * Spent time working on trying to get accessibility functionality to be applied when enabling a profile during the oem config wizard.
<willcooke> * Started testing pulseaudio in a purely snappy environment on a pi, in a bid to help find bugs.
<willcooke> * Updated a couple of accessibil
<willcooke> I think I missed hikiko
<Sweet5hark> seb128: nope not yet
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: hikiko
<seb128> k
<willcooke> - the moving window problem
<willcooke> - some bugs in expo plugin
<willcooke> - investigated some Y compiz bugs but I couldn't reproduce them
<willcooke> - optimisations
<seb128> willcooke, TheMuso reports looked like it has been cut?
<willcooke> hmm
<willcooke> let's try that again
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: TheMuso
<seb128> well
<seb128> " * Updated a couple of accessibil"
<seb128> that one at least?
<willcooke> * Managed to get accessibility profile manager functionality improvements in by feature freeze. yay!
<willcooke> * Spent time working on trying to get accessibility functionality to be applied when enabling a profile during the oem config wizard.
<willcooke> * Started testing pulseaudio in a purely snappy environment on a pi, in a bid to help find bugs.
<willcooke> * Updated a couple of accessibility related packages to new upstrea versions again in time for feature freeze.
<seb128> k, better :p
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> thanks!
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Issues 1.11.1 before our FF to make it Yakkety's cups-filters package. It contains MuPDF support, configurable file locations for cups-browsed (for snapping), and -dNOMEDIAATTRS in all Ghostscript calls.
<tkamppeter> - foomatoc-db: Added -dNOMEDIAATTRS to all Ghostscript calls.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2016: Guide students through the finalization and submission of their projects.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Created the Input monitor for unity using XI2, fixing various bugs in indicators and lockscreen event handling
<Trevinho> · New landing for unity in yakkety
<Trevinho> · Fixed a race in panel service menus destruction
<Trevinho> · Prepared a new SRU for unity
<Trevinho> · Some study in unity8 tests failures
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - snapd-glib released
<willcooke> - GNOME Software 3.20 merging
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-23 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> attente, and desrt are at LinuxCon today, and poss. tomorrow as well
<qengho> willcooke, seb128 googleapi?
<seb128> no weekly summary emailed from them?
<Laney> are they promoting snappy?
 * Laney imagines them all dressed up business like
<seb128> qengho, yeah, what's the deal there? seems like it's still buggy...
<willcooke> Laney, yeah
<seb128> qengho, when do we get new keys in place and SRUs?
<willcooke> seb128, reports they won't have had time, it was all a bit last minute
<seb128> k
 * Trevinho forgot some stuff.... · Added some decorations for launcher/panel when using the spread · Fixed CSS names for gtk 3.20 in forcequit dialog · Removed some unneeded duplicated textures for rotated launcher (rotated on draw now) · Fixed a libframe crash
<Laney> that force quit thing was only this week?
<Laney> time is weird
<Trevinho> Laney: no, actually it wasn't forcequit :-D
<Laney> hrhr
<Trevinho> Laney: it was decorations style... I misread my branch name
<Trevinho> Laney: that was weeks before
<willcooke> qengho, lets' talk api keys in a mo and #endmeeting
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 23 15:48:10 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-08-23-15.30.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks!
<qengho> seb128: getting new key is instant. If it's someone abusing our keys, we need Google's help, and if it's not, we need Google to raise our quota.
<seb128> qengho, I though the plan was to get new keys, maybe different by series and see how things go
<dgadomski> seb128: got a minute to talk about that snap?
<qengho> seb128: I suggested that because it was the only thing I *could* do, but it probably won't solve the problem.
<attente> hey sorry i didn't email my updates, but besides linuxcon i've been working on the snapcraft jhbuild plugin still
<seb128> hey attente
<seb128> how is linuxcon?
<attente> cloudy
<seb128> qengho, well, it's better than doing nothing which we have been doing for some weeks...
<seb128> dgadomski, sure! what are you trying to do?
<dgadomski> seb128: I need to override where RawTherapee stores its data (normally in ~/.config/RawTherapee)
<seb128> dgadomski, why?
<seb128> the snap ~/ exists and is the right place
<seb128> it's just a private location and not the outside userdir
<dgadomski> oh, I thought having it in SNAP_USER_DATA is mandatory
<dgadomski> seb128: if the current path is fine then I'm good :)
<seb128> qengho, so we are getting new keys? or was that a suggestion but that was not decided?
<seb128> dgadomski, no, you need to store in SNAP_USER_DATA
<seb128> dgadomski, unsure if you use a wrapper, but like the common desktop one redefine XDG_DATA_HOME
<seb128> dgadomski, if you don't use the desktop one you probably a custom one that does export XDG_DATA_HOME=$SNAP_USER_DATA/.local-$SNAP_VERSION/share or similar
<dgadomski> seb128: I'm using the desktop-launch one
<seb128> k
<seb128> well it's redefining it
<seb128> so it should work and make your config be written in $SNAP_USER_DATA/.local
<dgadomski> ok, I get it, looks like it works as advertised ;)
<dgadomski> seb128: seems it was already ok, thank you
<seb128> dgadomski, yw!
<seb128> happyaron, shrug, the nm git is still not in working state, you add a "applet-fix-handling-of-802.1x-secrets-for-ethernet-c.patch" to the serie but there is no such file, there is a lp1579246_fix_handling_8021x_secrets_for_eth.patch which is not in the serie though, also you removed 2 patches for the icon thing and added 1 back under another name without explanation in the changelog ... and still not 1.2.4 update?
<happyaron> seb128: will be ready tomorrow
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<Laney> attente: closed many business deals?
<seb128> happyaron, did you try to build it? I wonder if I'm doing something wrong
<seb128> happyaron, but the series seems wrong compared to the actual .patch names?
<seb128> going for some exercice, bbl
<happyaron> ah, staged but not committed...
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> the other patches shuffling is a bit confusing but looks correct at least
<seb128> happyaron, I'm going to have another look tomorrow morning then, you should stop working for today it's late ;-)
<happyaron> pushed
<happyaron> :)
<seb128> thanks
 * happyaron is almost in bed
<seb128> happyaron, have a good night, and thanks for the fixing the update!
<happyaron> ty!
<Laney> night!
<Laney> time to climb
<jbicha> Laney: yes, the g-terminal maintainer is open to using the gsettings key for Inspector instead now https://bugzilla.gnome.org/770245
<ubot5> Gnome bug 770245 in general "Please allow Inspector without needing to recompile gnome-terminal" [Enhancement,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-24
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> mornin'
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> hey hikiko, how are you?
<pitti> jbicha: do you need bug 1616198 sponsored or can/do you want to sync yourself?
<ubot5> bug 1616198 in gnome-desktop-testing (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync gnome-desktop-testing 2016.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616198
<hikiko> Hi pitti ! I'm fine :-) you?
<pitti> hikiko: woke up too early, but fine too, thanks!
<jbicha> pitti: I'm a motu so I can sync it, I just didn't want the release team too upset with me :)
<hikiko> Happens :-) you ll finish work earlier now!!
<pitti> hikiko: heh -- work never finishes, you just stop at convenient times :)
<hikiko> hahaha, yeah, that convenient time will come earlier today!
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> yoooo
<Sweet5hark> moin
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
 * Sweet5hark had installed cups debug symbols and started a libreoffice build without disabling cups in a sbuild
<Sweet5hark> this went as expected: it ran towards the tests overnight and then hung.
<Laney> jbicha: gnome-terminal> nice
<Laney> hi Sweet5hark & seb128
<Sweet5hark> and then sbuild killed the whole mumbo jumbo after 150 minutes before inactivity -- so when I came back to look at it there was nothing left ....
<Sweet5hark> s/inactivity// <- me needs coffein.
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark, no luck, you can play again though!
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yep
<Laney> you could probably hax0r sbuild to not do that
<Laney> seb128: good!
<Laney> the sun is here
<Trevinho> Morning folks
<Laney> you?
<Laney> hey Trevinho, wie gehts?
<Trevinho> Hey Laney..
<Laney> i saw the italy news :(
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you? hope you are not/don't have familly/friends impacted by the earthquake
<Trevinho> Shocked by that... 😢
<seb128> but yeah :-(
<Trevinho> No, as far I know...
<Trevinho> But still...
<seb128> yeah :-/
<seb128> Laney, summer really kicked in here, it's already 27°C and should get to 34°C today
<Trevinho> And I didn't notice that either, although people around me waked up by the vibrations
<Sweet5hark> Laney: well, yeah. Mostly Im just grumpy at myself for not considering that ....
<willcooke> morning al
<willcooke> l
<seb128> hey willcooke, feeling better?
<willcooke> seb128, yes thanks!
<willcooke> happy birthday hikiko!
<seb128> oh! hikiko, happy birthday!
<pitti> hello folks, good morning!
<pitti> hikiko: happy birthday from me too!
<seb128> hey pitti, good "evening"? ;-)
 * seb128 saw on the irclog that you start at like 3utc
<pitti> seb128: hehe, en effet -- j me suis levé à 5h15 aujourd'hui :)
<pitti> bien, en fait j'ai commencé travailler dans le lit :)
<hikiko> thanks willcooke seb128 and pitti :D
 * hikiko brings the beer and the cake :)
<seb128> \o/
 * pitti adds some ice cream
<hikiko> :D
<duflu> Oh happy birthday hikiko :)
<hikiko> thank you duflu!
<hikiko> My age is now a power of 2 :p
 * hikiko feels old :)
<duflu> hikiko: You're young enough to make me feel old
<Laney> hikiko is 16?
<Laney> happy birthday!
<duflu> Indeed
<hikiko> lol Laney
<Laney> χαρούμενα γενέθλια
<hikiko> hehe :) ευχαριστώ Laney !
<Laney> it's funny that there is a language made up of mathematical symbols
<hikiko> LOL
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> a bit shoked for what happend but ok :/
<Trevinho> hey andyrock
<Trevinho> and happy BD hikiko!
<hikiko> hey Trevinho, thanks!
<Trevinho> :)
<Sweet5hark> Laney: so, to make "LibreOffice on yakkety" the full yolo edition .... can you make it skip the autopkgtests that are failing on missing deps (not a test failure suggesting trouble with the binaries per se)?
<Sweet5hark> seb128, jbicha: ^^
<Sweet5hark> <- not proud
<Laney> Sweet5hark: which tests?
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#libreoffice
<seb128> bug #1349859?
<ubot5> bug 1349859 in liborcus (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libixion (b-d of liborcus)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349859
<seb128> it was in main so I guess just need to be repromoted?
<seb128> I can do that
<Laney> I guess so, and then we should get test results
<Trevinho> tedg: hey, did you find some time to update that systemd branch then?
<popey> hm. On 16.04 - after a few days of uptime, I'm unable to launch any graphical apps, everything gives me "Maximum number of clients reached" and i have to go round killing my GUI apps, or end my session or reboot. Anyone else seen this?
<pesari> Hey, is there a metapackage that will always depend on the latest LTS HWE stack?  We have to upgrade a bunch of machines and it would be nice not to have to do this by hand
<ricotz> Trevinho, hey :), any plans to provide a new bamf 0.5.2/3 tarball?
<Trevinho> ricotz: hey
<Trevinho> ricotz: well, nothing is planned right now... If needed i could do one
<ricotz> Trevinho, it has been over a year already since 0.5.1, so it might be worth to do one if no merges are pending
<willcooke> popey, hmm, no.  LP has a few bugs of similar nature though, but most are quite old
<popey> it's pretty infuriating, has been happening for weeks now. but obv only happens after some days of uptime and apps left open.
<popey> i only notice once I click an icon and nothing happens
<willcooke> popey, long shot here (based on googling) - do you use lastpass?
<popey> i do
<popey> saw that.
<willcooke> popey, I'll leave my computer on for the rest of the week at least and see if I can reproduce it.  I'm using Chrome but not lastpass
<popey> but like you say, they're super old
<willcooke> My gut feeling is that its an app not cleaning up after itself rather than a regression in, say, compiz.  But lets see if I can reproduce it....
<willcooke> could lightdm have a hand in here as well maybe.. humm
<seb128> popey, try to "for x in `ps -eF| awk '{ print $2 }'`;do echo `ls /proc/$x/fd 2> /dev/null | wc -l` $x `cat /proc/$x/cmdline 2> /dev/null`;done | sort -n -r | head -n 10" ?
<seb128> in case that's a fd leak
<popey> seb128: ooh, that's neat
<popey> chrome 540, dropix 127, atom 102, dbus-daemon 85, pulaseaudio 59
<popey> *dropbox
<popey> so yeah, app problem it seems, thanks for that script
<seb128> popey, yw!
<seb128> Sweet5hark, Laney, k, now libreoffice has grumpy autopkg https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/libr/libreoffice/20160824_120855@/log.gz
<Sweet5hark> seb128: *sigh*
<willcooke> thanks seb128 (re: pope_y 's problem)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, do you see the issue in the log?
<seb128> willcooke, yw!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: please ignore for now. rene added testing for the sdk in libreoffice 5.2, we didnt test that before. I'd need to triage why they dont work.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, ignore what?
<seb128> I can't skip those, need to talk to p_itti or L_aney if you want to get it to migrate anyway
<seb128> especially that there is a whatevermilestoneoftheweek blocker in place
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ignore the failing autopkgtest, yes. <- Laney
 * Sweet5hark grumbles: yeah, this all should have happened weeks ago.,
<Sweet5hark> ... or ^^ pitti: please skip the autopkgtests for libreoffice yakkety.
<pitti> Sweet5hark: is that upload for beta-1?
<pitti> Sweet5hark: i. e. super-urgent?
<pitti> (beta freeze until tomorrow evening)
<pitti> urgh, timed out? is that something which can be ignored safely? i. e. do you understand why it happens?
<Sweet5hark> pitti: everything is horrible right now: we have libreoffice-l10n 5.2.0 promoted to yakkety, but only libreoffice 5.1.x in as libreoffice 5.2.0 is stuck in yakkety-proposed. I realize this is all way too late and undertested and it sucks $PFEEP, but yeah, Id say it is urgent.
<pitti> that doesn't answer the above questions, though :) ("for beta1?", "can be ignored safely?" "do you understand what happens?")
<Sweet5hark> pitti: the particular test is testing the horrible libreoffice-sdk that two people in the world actually use, not the usual libreoffice autopkgtests (which havent run yet). rene added this at debian and apparently it doesnt work for us (and as it was new likely never was).
<Sweet5hark> pitti: so: for beta1: yes "can be ignored safely": this is not a regression, but a new test from debian that apparently doesnt work on our infra (and probably never was). normal autopkgtest where not run because of this, so we dont know if something serious would fail there too. I did a very basic startup test of the binaries in -proposed though on a VM.
<Sweet5hark> pitti: "do you understand what happens": an test for the SDK added by Debian doesnt work for us. Dont know why yet, it likely never worked for us.
<pitti> Sweet5hark: ok; I'll hint the package, but allowing it into beta1 needs to be done by the beta-1 RM (coordination with image rebuilds)
 * Sweet5hark really really hates all this.
<pitti> Sweet5hark: if you aren't sure, we could alternatively revert libo-l10n to 5.1; and you should add versioned deps to the -l10n packages to make sure that they don't get installed with earlier libo, then britney will hold those back
<seb128> Sweet5hark, pitti, jbicha asked to get libreoffice 5.2 in for ubuntu GNOME because they use the gtk3 frontend and the current version is broken due to gtk 3.20
<pitti> hinted; but would really be prudent to fix dependencies so that -l10n cannot land prematurely
<seb128> yeah, I mentioned that to Sweet5hark when l10n migrated
<pitti> Sweet5hark: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#libreoffice is ignored failure now, so a RM could force/rebuild images now
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<Sweet5hark> pitti: thx, you rock!
<pitti> I didn't do much other than bothering you with questions :)
 * Sweet5hark just returned from a 30 minutes bike trip to clear my head and return some empty soda bottles.
<Sweet5hark> pitti: the questions were good though: I thought about them on the bike. The hang on the autopkgtest is likely the same root cause as the hang we had during unittests (induced by CUPS somehow). I might disable cups for autopkgtests too ...
<Sweet5hark> of course, the root cause in cups should be fixed triaged too -- still (re)building to get the backtrace.
<Sweet5hark> pitti, seb128: who do I need to be a PITA to next for triggering the image rebuild? is there a doc/procedure for that?
<pitti> Sweet5hark: ask in #ubuntu-release and ping Laney
<seb128> Sweet5hark, #ubuntu-r ... what pitti said
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: by image, you mean Ubuntu GNOME?
<seb128> or let jbicha do that since he's the one who wanted the update in for Ubuntu GNOME
<pitti> well, all images that ship LibO
<seb128> pitti, is https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/n/nplan/20160823_175352@/log.gz a known issue? should that be just retried?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: and ship the beta with different versions of libreoffice and libreoffice-l10n, making it crash horribly when using a non-en-US locale?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, it does crash?
<seb128> but in any case Ubuntu doesn't participate in beta afaik
<seb128> but yeah, +1 on getting the update in anyway
<Sweet5hark> seb128: there was one report of that here in the channel by someone using a non-en-US locale on yakkety. I didnt try to reproduce -- was busy trying to fix as we had a good idea about the root cause.
<jbicha> the images need to be rebuilt anyway for the apt/ubiquity issue (the installer apparently fails if English isn't the default language for your timezone)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: did I say already that I hate all this? :/
 * Sweet5hark <- not a happy bunny.
<Sweet5hark> at least the  beta will be a lot more exciting this time around :/
<seb128> Sweet5hark, oh, yeah, fun, trying to start writer on a yakkety daily lead to an error dialog indeed
<seb128> that's french locale
<seb128> shrug, yakkety is not in a pretty state
<seb128> on edgy standards?
 * seb128 fixes rhythmbox not having menus under unity
<seb128> jbicha, ^ just fyi, bug #1616273 ... you seem to put a lot of work on updates, thanks for that, but maybe we should do a bit less and test a bit more before landing...
<ubot5> bug 1616273 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox does not have menu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616273
<Sweet5hark> seb128: likely that is just my subconsciousness making sure nobody will ever give me uploader rights.
<jbicha> hmm, I didn't touch menus
<seb128> no, that's the issue
<seb128> you updated and upstream moved to gresources
<seb128> I guess you didn't test the new version under Unity though
<seb128> jbicha, also the vcs and the version you uploaded have a small control diff, a line "  - Context Panel" added to the upload but not the vcs, unsure which one is right
<jbicha> we don't ship the Context Panel so the version without that line is best
<seb128> thanks, that's what the vcs had so should be what I uploaded
<jbicha> thanks for fixing rb!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> Laney, ochosi, willcooke, bug #1616500 might be another gtk 3.20/theming issue
<ubot5> bug 1616500 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "u-c-c user-password-strength bars are not width enough" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616500
<Laney> Sounds like it
<Laney> They want a min-width most likely
<flocculant> Laney: is gtk3.20/theming likely to be the cause of the skip button wandering on the installer?
<Laney> Don't know
 * flocculant doesn't either - but he does know it appeared recentlyish
<seb128> Laney, is that a code thing? because it works with GTK_THEME=Adwaita
<Laney> Theme
<seb128> oh ok
<jbicha> skip btn is bug 1612455
<ubot5> bug 1612455 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Skip button misaliigned on installing screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612455
<flocculant> jbicha: aha - that has a dupe now :p
<Laney> Anyone should feel free to try and fix either of those
<flocculant> well if I could - I would have ;)
<seb128> same
<seb128> it feels like a non trivial learning curve
<Laney> ok
<seb128> the password strength might be something similar to https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=2a0024ebe2382c94adeec7dec0ba75a8f4f4fae0
<seb128> hum, seems ours is already name levelbar as well so maybe not that trivial
<seb128> we have a min-width in our theme
<Laney> levelbar trough { min-width: 34px; }
<Laney> back to gettext now
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> no problemo
<Laney> I'll do some more theme stuff after getting asgen done
<pitti> seb128: sorry, was at meeting; I haven't seen that failure yet, the tests haven't been too flaky so far
<seb128> pitti, no worry, should I just retry?
<seb128> it's one of the issues on the glib proposed candidate
<pitti> seb128: (aside from regressing due to some package update which I forgot)
<pitti> seb128: yes, please do
<seb128> done
<pitti> seb128: IIRC cjs is a regression due to gcc 5 -> 6
<pitti> and gvfs has become horribly flaky these days, not sure why
<seb128> pitti, yeah, abi compliance change, jbicha reported it to debian
<seb128> the cjs one
<seb128> gvfs :-/
 * pitti toddles of to make dinner, bbl
<seb128> we didn't change/update it this cycle though
<seb128> pitti, have fun!
<seb128> happyaron, nma update finally looks good, sponsored to yakkety and xenial SRU ... now what's the status of 1.2.4? ;-)
<Laney> ximion: we had it good with python
<ximion> Laney: what's broken?
<Laney> this langpack thing man
<Laney> it's the wurst
<ximion> Laney: I'm not really sure how it works, but GLib should have all the i18n stuff we want
<ximion> only the frontend/backend split could be pretty tricky
<Laney> not really
<Laney> working with random uninstalled translations is not exactly well supported
 * ximion continues breaking AppStream API
<Laney> I'm going to have to call localedef for every locale I think
<Laney> python has a great function to just do the right thing here
<Laney> oh well
<ximion> Laney: does Python not compile the locales?
<ximion> and even more important: they aren't they compiled already?
<ximion> if we place the temporary files in /run/asgen, they could be stored in memory without the overhead of writing to disk in /tmp
<Sweet5hark> seb128, tkamppeter: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1616548 <- tried to get a bit better stacktrace, but not with much success ...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1616548 in cups (Ubuntu) "Cups causes LibreOffice unittests to loop in a sbuild" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> ximion: They're coming straight from the langpacks, nothing to do with the system's locales
<Laney> and no, python has a .mo parser built in
<Laney> maybe I could steal one of those from somewhere instead
<ximion> Laney: I recently stole APTs version-compare logic, so yes, this is possible - if the .mo parsers isn't even more annoying
<ximion> also: there is no C function that reads .mo files directly?
<ximion> hughsie parses mo files directly to extract translation-completeness info :P
<ximion> (but he obviously doesn't need to read langpack info)
<willcooke> night all, going to try and get the grass cut before it starts raining
<seb128> Sweet5hark, you have the libcups dbg installed? weird there are no symbols
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah, dunno. As said in the report, I installed the cups and libcups-dbgsym. I also did a "apt-get source cups" to look for a "emit.c" file, but there isnt one, just an ppd-emit.c (which has the ppdCollect2() function). that might be just usual build system (file move/rename/whatever) madness though ...
<Laney> ximion: that only looks at the header
<ximion> I know
<Laney> meh
<Laney> I'll just localedef everything
<Laney> then can use gettext directly
<Laney> I'll probably end up getting rid of this badass bit of code though :(
<Laney>         langpackLocales = path.dirEntries (SpanMode.shallow)
<Laney>             .filter!(f => f.isDir)
<Laney>             .map!(f => f.name.baseName)
<Laney>             .array;
<Laney> food time
<Sweet5hark> FWIW, I just tried a vanilla xenial->yakkety upgrade: http://pastebin.com/WjkyGtzf <- gconf2 doesnt look happy
<robert_ancell> desrt, I have a fix for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=753459 - are you a good person to review?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 753459 in general "GDateTime: Add conversion functions from/to ISO 8601 strings" [Enhancement,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-25
<xnox> Sweet5hark, well apport bombs out processing failed gconf2
<xnox> probably circular trigger dependencies again
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/1.3~rc2ubuntu3 is still in -proposed, maybe that's relevant?
<hikiko> Hi!
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Laney: FYI, ppc64el y instances crash on boot, filed bug 1616743
<ubot5> bug 1616743 in cloud-images "yakkety 20160824 ppc64el images crash init" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616743
<pitti> Laney: and I took down lgw as axino wants to do maintenance on it today
<Laney> morning!!!
<flexiondotorg> Yawn o/
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> morning seb128
<pitti> hey Laney, hello seb128!
<flexiondotorg> Laney, can you tell me if I have PPU rights for xenial-proposed please?
<seb128> hey willcooke pitti Laney
<pitti> hello willcooke and flexiondotorg!
<seb128> how are you?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, o/
<pitti> seb128: reasonably well, thanks! et toi ?
<flexiondotorg> Because this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmateweather/+bug/1616533
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1616533 in libmateweather (Ubuntu Xenial) ""Forecast not available" error in GNOME Weather app" [High,Triaged]
<Laney> flexiondotorg: edit-acl -p flexiondotorg -S xenial query (lp:ubuntu-archive-tools)
<flexiondotorg> Laney, aha. Thanks.
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien !
<davmor2> Morning all
<Trevinho> Good morning
<willcooke> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> Hi Will
<Sweet5hark1> moin
<flexiondotorg> I've built and tested a patch for libmateweather on xenial
<flexiondotorg> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/280864053/libmateweather_1.12.1-1_1.12.1-2.diff.gz
<flexiondotorg> MATE 1.12 has been supceeded in Debian testing/unstable with MATE 1.14.
<flexiondotorg> So I am uncertain of the correct version number to give this update?
<Sweet5hark1> (building libreoffice 5.2.1~rc2 tarballs)
<flexiondotorg> libmateweather 1.12.2 was never in Debian and never will be.
<flexiondotorg> So should it be libmateweather (1.12-2ubuntu1) ?
<flexiondotorg> Ugh.
<flexiondotorg> libmateweather (1.12.1-2ubuntu1)
<Laney> 1ubuntu1 or 1ubuntu0.1 or 1ubuntu0.16.04.1 would all be fine
<Laney> It just has to be less than the version in the next release
<flexiondotorg> OK, thanks.
<flexiondotorg> Does this update need an SRU or is it reasonable to upload the next version directly?
<Laney> To xenial?
<flexiondotorg> Yes, for xenial.
<Laney> There's no other thing than an SRU
<Laney> (well, apart from a security update or a backport)
<flexiondotorg> OK, thought so.
 * Laney investigates reading mo files directly for a bit
<pitti> Laney: WDYM?
<pitti> gettext() reads *.mo files, and msgunfmt converts it back to a human readable form
<Laney> I need to read random .mo files
<Laney> It's either: generate the locales, or read the files directly
<Laney> AFAICS
<pitti> indeed, there doesn't seem to be a *gettext() variant that specifies the file directly
<Laney> You can setlocale(), but I found out yesterday that you have to have the locale generated for that to work
<Laney> assumed it would just work for LC_MESSAGES at least
<pitti> Laney: what about catopen()/catget()?
<Laney> But I suppose there's plural stuff
<pitti> catgets() I mean
<Laney> not seen those
 * Laney looks
<pitti> I haven't used them either yet, not sure if they are applicable, but that seems to be the  lower-level stuff that gettext() is built on
<pitti> I saw it on https://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html#Programmers
<pitti> it may or may not be helpful depending on what you do (iterate over all messages or look up a particular one)
<Laney> winning
<Laney> https://paste.debian.net/791462
<seb128> Laney, well done! ;-)
<Laney> getting there :/
<Laney> got to translate that to D now
<pitti> Laney: nice! so you just need to iterate through all messages now? which api are you using now, ooi?
<Laney> pitti: no API, just reading it manually
<Laney> pitti: I'll build a hashtable or something to look things up
<seb128> non standard languages :-/
<Sweet5hark1> FWIW, just tried the 2016-08-26 amd64 daily image and the installer crashed ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, living in the futur
<seb128> could be that apt/non english locale bug
<seb128> what version of apt is on the iso?
<seb128> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/yakkety-desktop-amd64.manifest
<seb128> apt	1.3~rc2ubuntu2
<Laney> that is worked around in ubiquity
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/1.3~rc2ubuntu3 is the fix
<seb128> k
<seb128> so I don't know
<seb128> Laney, do you know if there another known installer issue?
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, I guess report a bug...
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> is it?
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/280621488/ubiquity_16.10.7_16.10.8.diff.gz
<Laney> oh I can't read
<Laney> but he duplicated a line
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> file a bug and the ubiquity team will look at it :-)
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ duplicate os.environ["LC_ALL"] = "C.UTF-8" call, you might want to fix it
<cyphermox> seb128: well now I can remove it all too
<seb128> cyphermox, k ;-)
<seb128> happyaron, hey, n-m-a 1.2.4 status? ;-)
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> gnome-software segfaults on start on yakkety daily
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> in the apt plugin
 * seb128 gets ddeb
<willcooke> seb128, it didnt here on my ~ 1 week old iso
<willcooke> I'm upgrading now
<willcooke> seb128, works for me (well, no seg fault) but a distinct lack of snaps
<seb128> of course it works with the dbgsym installed
<seb128> or maybe it works after an apt-get update
<davmor2> seb128: works in live session
<seb128> no for me
<seb128> but maybe locale specific
<seb128> I'm using french
<davmor2> seb128: seems there are 42 updates including libapt let me see what happens if I install that
<willcooke> seb128, 32bit for you right?
<seb128> right
 * davmor2 sprays coffee all over the screen someone still uses 32bit
<davmor2> I'm testing amd64 live session :(
 * willcooke downloads 32bit
<davmor2> and it still works
<davmor2> willcooke: let me save you the effort I have 32bit too I was just testing live session of amd64bit cause I had it open :)
<willcooke> ah, thx davmor2
<seb128> not likely due to 32bits
<seb128> it doesn't segfault everytime either
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23089237/
<seb128> it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1571729
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1571729 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:11:look_at_pkg:load_apt_db:gs_plugin_refine:gs_plugin_loader_run_refine:gs_plugin_loader_run_results" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> interesting it has i386 and armhf reports only
<davmor2> hmmmm still working
<davmor2> seb128, willcooke: so with live session updated it is working here, might be an installed issue over live session
<seb128> davmor2, the error reports suggests it impacts i386 and armhf only
<davmor2> seb128: yeap I have i386 open now and it is working
<seb128> k, weird
<seb128> did you try to apt-get update?
<davmor2> seb128: I've only done live session, apt install && apt full-upgrade and then opened software-centre
<seb128> k
<seb128> it might be random
<seb128> I'm wondering if it has with the enabled sources
<seb128> i changed the yakkety one to xenial to downgrade snapd and it's working
<davmor2> seb128: okay so it crashes if I don't update first
<seb128> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> willcooke: spicy + kvm so much better than kvm on it's own :)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> wip/ubuntu-xenial git doesn't build
<seb128> gs-appstream.c:525:26: error: ‘AS_APP_QUIRK_NOT_LAUNCHABLE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<seb128> grrrrrr
<Trevinho> ricotz: as you might have seen, I've released bamf 0.5.3 https://launchpad.net/bamf/0.5/0.5.3
<seb128> attente, hey, is there any easy way to get debug info from the g-s/macaroon auth code? like see why it fails or if it hits any server error?
<attente> seb128: try GNOME_SOFTWARE_SNAPPY=debug i think
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> weird
<seb128> ===== begin snapd response =====
<seb128> Status 401
<seb128> {"type":"error","status-code":401,"status":"Unauthorized","result":{"message":"access denied","kind":"login-required"}}
<attente> is there a request part to that?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> ===== begin snapd request =====
<seb128> POST /v2/login HTTP/1.1
<seb128> Host:
<seb128> Content-Length: 77
<seb128> {  "username" : "<...>",  "password" : "<...>"}
<seb128> ===== end snapd request =====
<seb128> that's try to install a snap on a xenial machine
<attente> wonder if the api changed or something
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> do you know who would know?
<seb128> nessita?
<seb128> is that a store thing?
<attente> wasn't it normally supposed to send a 2-factor otp too?
<seb128> I don't know, never tried to look at the debug before, but could be
<attente> i'll try here...
<seb128> thanks
<ricotz> Trevinho, nice :)
<qengho> seb128: Is that talking to the store, or to the local snapd webserver? Looks like the latter.
<willcooke> qengho, yeah talking to snapd I think
<Laney> oh god I have langpack translations in the output
<Laney> praise be
<seb128> wooot
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, is that known that on current yakkety daily iso there is an empty bar on top of the toolbar?
<Laney> byeeee
<seb128> Laney, have a nice evening!
<Laney> seb128: you too!
<seb128> yeah, calling it a day as well
<seb128> hit enough g-s issues for one day
<seb128> (though some are snapd ones)
 * willcooke follows
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, do you know if a pixma 3650 printer is easy to get working on xenial? I tried to help a friend to get it working on trusty some time ago but that didn't work out, wondering if xenial fixes the issues
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-26
<hikiko> hi
<duflu> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> Good morning duflu !
<pitti> Good morning
<duflu> Morning pitti
<pitti> hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> salut pitti, bon vendredi ! ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, merci ! et toi ?
<seb128> super, c'est vendredi et c'est l'été
<pitti> +1
<seb128> 36°C, c'est trop chaud !
<pitti> ici il fait encore calm (~ 20)
<seb128> oui, ici 26°C là mais 36°C prévu dans la journée
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<seb128> having summer still in italy as well? ;-)
<seb128> do you have nice plans for the w.e?
 * andyrock is drining is daily dose of espresso
<andyrock> just chilling here
<andyrock> what about you?
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> hey hey
<Trevinho> Morning
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney Trevinho
<Trevinho> Hey all
<seb128> andyrock, no special plan, just going to enjoy the nice warm weather ;-)
<pitti> Good morning Laney and Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> Hey pitti, quite good thanks... You?
<pitti> I'm fine again, thanks (cold mostly over)
<Laney> hi seb128 Trevinho andyrock, pitti and willcooke!
<Laney> it rained a *lot* last night
 * Laney was woken up a few times by it
<Laney> but now is ssssssssssunnny
<seb128> no rain here today nor in the forecast for the next days...
<Trevinho> Rain? What's that?!?
<seb128> haha
<Laney> can post you some
<Laney> I even got a bit wet on the way back from climbing
<Laney> :-O!
<Laney> that and http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/ng5?day=1
<seb128> jbicha, thanks for the gtk update, I guess you noticed but your updates are stucked in proposed on autopkgtest issues though... might want to start by fixing that so the updates can get to users
<seb128> glib is stucked as well :-/
<jbicha> seb128: I've got a gvfs test build in my ppa but I unfortunately set the priority to "low" so it's taking a while
<jbicha> I don't think I'll be able to fix cjs or isenkram though
<seb128> why not?
<pitti> jbicha: (I can bump stuff)
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/isenkram/lookup.py", line 56, in modalias_match
<seb128>     module, lst = part.split('(')
<seb128> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack
<seb128>  
<pitti> cjs broke due to new g++ AFAIK, that's unrelated to GTK/glib
<seb128> shouldn't be too difficult to debug, at least see what value it gets
<pitti> and I suppose click broke with new PK?
<seb128> pitti, right, it is, still britney isn't that smart
<pitti> and gvfs has become horribly brittle for reasons yet unknown to me, but also unrelated
<seb128> gtk should be easy enough
<pitti> seb128: right, hence our hint axe :)
<seb128> glib is a bit trickier
<seb128> openssh gets "corrupted copy of /bin/ls"
<seb128> which I guess is probably not glib's fault either
<pitti> cmp: EOF on /data/adttmp/autopkgtest-virt-lxc.shared.dymmsgbx/downtmp/autopkgtest_tmp/tree/regress/copy
<pitti> right, that's really strange
<pitti> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/o/openssh/yakkety/armhf/
<pitti> smells like a change in lxc or so
<seb128> izsystemdfault! :p
<pitti> or maybe new glibc
<seb128> yeah, more likely
<pitti> so in summary, I'm happy to let  glibc in
<seb128> gtk as well?
<pitti> err, "glib" :)
<seb128> you mean glib right?
<seb128> lol
<pitti> not sure about isenkram, that started failing with new gtk
<pitti> Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<pitti> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<pitti> that's the -gui test
<pitti> the other test is broken too,  though, so not *only* gtk's fault
<pitti> I started two local test runs of isenkram, against y and y-proposed
<pitti> if the former succeeds, I blame GTK
<pitti> seb128: actually, did click really break with new packagekit? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/c/click/20160814_075605@/log.gz looks much more apt related
<jbicha> well I uploaded a new gtk3 so if we wait much longer, we'll have to wait for the new round of autopkgtests for gtk3
<pitti> or apparmor or whatnot
<seb128> yeah...
<pitti> seb128, jbicha: oh, locally isenkram succeeds against both y and y-proposed
<pitti> I get the Mir error messages, but these seem to be "expected"
 * pitti retries with --all-proposed
<seb128> right, that's nothing new
<pitti> openssh started failing consistently on two different arches in lxc
<jbicha> pitti: I should have pinged you about gtk3 before uploading; I'm thinking new gtk3 will also get stuck on ubuntu-release-upgrader (like webkit2 did)
<seb128> jbicha, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libraw/0.17.2-5 is having build issues
<pitti> jbicha: only if the new gtk needs the broken -proposed webkitgtk2, does it?
<jbicha> seb128: yes, I synced the wrong version, will have to wait for 0.17.2-6
<seb128> k
<pitti> jbicha: autopkgtests try to minimize the packages from -proposed, and since u-r-u generally works (just fails against proposed webkitgtk2), it ought to work against proposed  gtk
<jbicha> I didn't think it was a webkit-specific failure
<pitti> jbicha: the history on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/ubuntu-release-upgrader/yakkety/amd64/ looks like that though
<pitti> and the log (https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/u/ubuntu-release-upgrader/20160805_154819@/log.gz) confirms the uninstallability
<pitti> some half-finished transitino?
<Trevinho> Laney: anything changed in yakkety gtk/themes as tsdgeos and ltinkl are getting http://i.imgur.com/6N52nhb.png
<Trevinho> So no bg in panel
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: window decorations are fine instead, right?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> decorations are good
<Laney> Since when?
<tsdgeos> today
<Laney> No
<Trevinho> no unity change too
<Laney> Not from me anyway
 * Trevinho still waits tedg fixes :-P
<Trevinho> for a landing
<tsdgeos> maybe lukas has it since more time
<Laney> What did you upgrade?
<tsdgeos> to be honest it's a just intsalled laptop yesterday
<tsdgeos> so maybe i had it yesterday too and didn't realize
<tsdgeos> but i don't have it on my other machine either
<tsdgeos> so it's weird
<willcooke> woot!  Only Radiance on Gtk 3.20 to go and that's everything moved to scaled
<willcooke> but first for a little break
<seb128> enjoy your lunch!
 * Laney has made a pull request for langpack stuff
 * Laney breathes out
<seb128> happyaron, hey, still not nma 1.2.4?
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, hey, did you see my toolbar comment?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: nope, was it about a 5.2.0 "empty" toolbar?
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, yes, can do I screenshot if you want
<seb128> just wanted to know if that's a known issue
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: yes, saw it yesterday when trying a xenial->yakkety upgrade in a VM. thanks for the hint though.
<Laney> jdstrand: hi, looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1588197 (Invalid but a good description of the bug) is still present in yakkety; should I revert the im-config change?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588197 in evince (Ubuntu) "Can't type anything in search box" [Low,Invalid]
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: still: looking it getting gtk3 in shape, gtk2 is for laters.
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, k, thanks
<Laney> off to the post office to post off some more documents pursuant to my quest to become irish
<seb128> Laney, Go n-éirí an bóthar leat!
<pitti> wow, we'll soon all have to learn Gaelic :)
<seb128> :-)
<jdstrand> Laney: did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1580463/comments/15? apparmor already had the change in yakkety so there is no reason to revert it. I reverted it from -proposed not because it was a bad change but because it needed a corresponding apparmor change that was going to take a while (that has since landed btw)
<jdstrand> s/already had/already has/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1580463 in apparmor (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Snap blocks access to system input methods (ibus, fcitx, ...)" [Medium,In progress]
<jdstrand> unless yakkety users are seeing an issue, in which case I'd like to get more information before reverting anything
<jcastro> heya Sweet5hark1, what would it take to convince you to add the .desktop files to the snap releases?
<Sweet5hark1> jcastro: time. not much, but things add up. currently dying death by a thousand paper cuts ...
 * jcastro nods
<Laney> jdstrand: hmm, well I'm on yakkety - do you know when apparmor got the fix? maybe I just need to restart my session
<jdstrand> you are seeing the problem on yakkety?
<jdstrand> when did you upgrade?
<Laney> I killed ibus
<Laney> so not right now :-)
<jdstrand> do you see apparmor denials?
<Laney> [47070.327056] audit: type=1400 audit(1472212193.200:89): apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" profile="/usr/bin/evince" pid=12297 comm="pool" family="unix" sock_type="stream" protocol=0 requested_mask="send receive connect" denied_mask="send connect" addr=none peer_addr="@/tmp/ibus/dbus-0xqs8BG9" peer="unconfined"
<Laney> [47131.317155] audit: type=1400 audit(1472212254.184:90): apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" profile="/usr/bin/evince" pid=12428 comm="pool" family="unix" sock_type="stream" protocol=0 requested_mask="send receive connect" denied_mask="send connect" addr=none peer_addr="@/tmp/ibus/dbus-0xqs8BG9" peer="unconfined"
<jdstrand> let me check the apparmor policy for both
<Laney> nod, thanks
<jdstrand> hmm
<Laney> wait, those are old
<Laney> Thu Aug 25 22:32:38 2016
<Laney> unless I still had the process running
<jdstrand> well, the apparmor change should have been from a long time ago
<Laney> let me restart my session so that ibus comes back
<jdstrand> tyhicks: hey, did yakkety apparmor not get the ibus fix in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1580463/comments/15?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1580463 in apparmor (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Snap blocks access to system input methods (ibus, fcitx, ...)" [Medium,In progress]
<jdstrand> Laney: it looks like yakkety doesn't have the apparmor fix. I'm confident you will see the issue. we'll get that fixed
<Laney> jdstrand: rocking, thanks
<Laney> Trevinho: I just got tsdgeos bug
<Laney> actually this session is bad bad bad
<Laney> no unity-gtk-module either
<Laney> or ssh-agent
<Trevinho> ah
<Trevinho> you think is something related to initialization or session issues?
<Laney> don't know
<Laney> just saying that I got it
<Laney> give me a minute to look
<Laney> hmm, ok, the systemd stuff seems unrelated
<Laney> still got the transparent panel though
 * Laney suspects
<Laney> Trevinho: is it stealing theme info from gnome-panel's css?
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah... But that should have a lower prio
<Trevinho> Laney: also the text glyph is using the panel bg too.. And it works in there
<Laney> Trevinho: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/16.10+16.10.20160823-0ubuntu1
<Laney> yeah downgrading that fixes it
 * Laney spanks mitya57
<hikiko> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.fix-expo-gap-bug/+merge/304076
<tyhicks> jdstrand: looks like I forgot a change in that apparmor SRU :/
<jdstrand> tyhicks: oh, it didn't make it in the xenial update either?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: it doesn't look like it
<tyhicks> jdstrand: now I can't remember if we needed it for xenial
<jdstrand> tyhicks: there is a card for the ibus work. perhaps add a task to it?
<jdstrand> tyhicks: my im-config change is waiting on the apparmor change
<hikiko> Trevinho, the expo plugin bug wasn't finally caused by the new bottom y offset, it occured with the x offset too... It seems that all the transformations were buggy :) Can you get a look tomorrow?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: in xenial?
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> tyhicks: https://trello.com/c/DQKx7XYG/900-snappy-unity7-ibus-fcitx-https-bugs-launchpad-net-ubuntu-source-snapd-bug-1580463
<jdstrand> tyhicks: (there is already a task for you btw)
<tyhicks> jdstrand: looks like I only remembered needing to make the fcitx and mozc changes which probably caused my brain to forget the needed ibus changes...
<tyhicks> jdstrand: ok, I'll need to remember what changes need to be made and then I'll get that ball rolling
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, so we should probably redefine something for unityPanel only.
<Trevinho> hikiko: thanks, I'll check it
<Laney> Trevinho: The only thing I see that intersects is using the style class "gnome-panel-menu-bar"
<hikiko> thanks Trevinho :)
<hikiko> +good afternoon all /me leaving
<Laney> bye hikiko, happy weekend!
<hikiko> bye! happy weekend!
<Trevinho> hikiko: there's still an issue I think
<Trevinho> hikiko: it works fine for the bottom, but not on top
<Laney> Trevinho:
<Laney> .gnome-panel-menu-bar,
<Laney> panel-applet > menubar,
<Laney> clock-box { background: transparent;
<Laney> this sounds bad ;-)
<Trevinho> yaeh
<Laney> Trevinho: looks like you can just drop that
<Laney> some other style makes it work
<Trevinho> Laney: want me to MP that?
<Laney> if you want to reproduce / confirm the fix
<Laney> then please do
<Laney> by "that" I mean adding that gnome-panel style class in unity
<Laney> just to be clear
<Laney> ;-)
<Trevinho> Laney: that was there for historic reasons, but I guess e can safely drop it yes..
<Trevinho> Laney: I would land things, but I'm still blocked on that systemd branch, since i added in the silo also libindicator changes...
<Trevinho> Laney: I could land the libindicator thing for now, then wait tedg to fix the unity one
<Trevinho> for a new landing
<Trevinho> what you prefer?
<tedg> Cool, sorry I haven't gotten to that, pulled away on snappy things. I should be done with those today.
<Laney> Trevinho: Don't know, you might get people complaining if the panel's theme is broken so it might be smarter to get that uploaded fast
<Laney> but maybe not
<Laney> use your judgement :-)
<Trevinho> Laney: well, the thing is that... it wouldn't probably land by today anyway
<Laney> you could do a new landing with just this fix and other safe ones if there are any
<Trevinho> Laney: also............
<Trevinho> Laney: we don't want to drop that I think
<Trevinho> Since it's the way we use to get the panel to be properly colored when a standard gnome theme is done
<Trevinho> is used*
<Trevinho> which... might happen for some users
<Trevinho> Laney: so I'd prefer to fix our themes css first
<Laney> I should think it is right for gnome-panel
<Trevinho> Laney: yes, but css has a not statement...
<Trevinho> so we can remove that for unity one
<Laney> ok, you can fix it in the theme if you want
<Laney> that is also probably easier to upload fast
<Trevinho> yeah
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: do we have a bug for that transparent panel thing?
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: i didn't open it
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: can you=
<Trevinho> ?
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: sure, on it
<Trevinho> ta
<mdeslaur> hey desktoppers, I'm thinking about pushing webkit2gtk 2.12.4 to xenial as a security update. Do you recall any regressions with newer webkit releases since xenial?
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: not very good btu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1617371
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1617371 in unity (Ubuntu) "Top bar is transparent in yakkety" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> mdeslaur: I don't remember anything, FWIW (haven't been paying much attention to it though)
<Laney> jbicha might
<Trevinho> Laney: I think that styl echange also breaks the unity corners...
<Trevinho> they're too small now
<Trevinho> I mean the decoration corners
<Laney> :-o
<Trevinho> Got some nice "alpha" decorations...Aero style :-D
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/INwvHPoN/
<Trevinho> lets keep those
<Laney> that looks cool
<Trevinho> Laney: what is the parent of all the gnome-panel decorations? Is there a name?
<Trevinho> Laney: so i can just use that instead of :not...
<Laney> no idea
<Trevinho> Laney: could you check it?
<Trevinho> :P
<Laney> doesn't :not(.unity-panel):not(.unity-decoration).gnome-panel-menu-bar work?
<Trevinho> it give me that
 * Laney tries
<Trevinho> ah, ok I didn't save the .unity-decoration thing
<Trevinho> so...
<Trevinho> it works yes
<Laney> nice
<Trevinho> let me prepare a MP
<Laney> can you request a review from mitya57 and/or albertsmuktupavels please?
<Laney> so they can check it doesn't break gnome-panel
<Trevinho> the unity-decoration class was just added one week ago... Because I thoght... Who knows, it could be useful... And so it was :-)
<Laney> hehe
<Laney> you saw into the future
<Trevinho> considering that using the name doesn't seem to work as it used to be...
<Laney> wonder what would happen if you set the css names to the gnome-panel ones
<Laney> severe breakage
<Laney> ah, the ximion reviews are rolling in
<Laney> ♥
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, is any of you looking a the unity first boot keybinding screen not closing with the mouse on yakkety (at least on a daily iso boot in a virtualbox)?
<seb128> like clicks go through to nautilus icons
<seb128> even clicking on the X
<Trevinho> seb128: I've some refactoring going on which will fix that too
<Trevinho> hopefully :-)
<seb128> k
<seb128> is that a regression? not going to impact SRUs right?
<Trevinho> seb128: at this point I think everything is SRUable...
<Trevinho> seb128: I mean, since there are other bugs which could be fixed by this, I'll try to SRU these changes too
<seb128> is that bug in xenial?
<seb128> I don't remember having it on xenial iso
<Trevinho> seb128: it could happen sometimes... more randomly
<seb128> weird
<seb128> it's happening every time on yakkety
<Trevinho> seb128: also other bugs will be fixded I think
<Trevinho> Laney: here's your not's https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/panel-rules-ignore-unity/+merge/304095
<seb128> k
<seb128> it's always you reply
<seb128> refactoring will fix all the issues :p
<Trevinho> it does :-D
<Trevinho> Siloed too... https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876
<seb128> Trevinho, good work :-)
<mdeslaur> Laney: thanks
<Laney> thanks Trevinho!
<Laney> landing-099 :-o
<Trevinho> Yes, i won that!
<Trevinho> I noticed too :-)
<ximion> Laney: that was a long patch!
<ximion> hope you find the comments useful
<Laney> ximion: not going to look more today :P
<Laney> but thanks!
<Laney> I wonder if there's a way to avoid synchronized
<Laney> or minimise it at least
<ximion> Laney: what puzzles me the most is your routine to extract an archive in libarchive using the disk writer, which requires a chdir to be actually useful
<Laney> srsly
<ximion> because all the routines to do this in a threadsafe way are there
<Laney> take a look at the API
<Laney> hopefully I just read it wrong
<Laney> I was like "so how do you set the destination? there's no parameter for that"
<ximion> for the synchronized block, maybe one can make it smaller, but as soon as you start changing env vars, it must be synchronized
<ximion> Laney: see extractFilesByRegex() on how to probably write the thing you want
<Laney> it felt stupid to go over all the files individually
<seb128> hum
<ximion> there is also the read () method, which lets you extract just the stuff you need (foreach (entry; archive.read ()) { // move data somewhere }
<seb128> is anyone using yakkety? do you get an hibernate item in indicator-session?
<seb128> there is one in virtualbox on the daily iso
<Laney> not here
<seb128> that was not there on xenial, I wonder if that regressed or if we reactivated hibernate by default
<seb128> k
<ximion> Laney: the disk-writer does exactly the same thing ^^ - also, do you really need to extract the whole package?
<seb128> need more debugging I guess
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> ximion: yeah, but I believe they got it right :P
<Laney> I'm suspicious of your use of baseName in byRegex
<ximion> Laney: yeah, byRegex won't preserve the directory structure, AFAIK)
<Laney> I need usr/share/locale-langpack and var/lib/locales/supported.d
<Laney> so I could write a function that does something like this
<Laney> maybe it's better to avoid using that writer thing just for the chdir alone
<ximion> jup
<Laney> what a weird api
<Laney> however
<ximion> so far I got rid of it in pretty much all libarchive using code, so people can enter the wonderful world of multithreading without worrying about this
<Laney> it's infact necessary to have this be synchronized anyway
<Laney> so that all packages which use langpacks get them extracted
<ximion> yeah, but since this is non-backend specific API, and at some point in time someone might use it without having read about non-threadsafeness... :P
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> I've got some code to read .mo files directly by the way
<ximion> you could probably give the byRegex method another flag to preserve directory structure and then have it extract using a regex matching usr/share/locale-langpack and var/lib/locales/supported.d
<Laney> but it requires you to load all strings into memory at the minute
<Laney> which sucks
<Laney> at some point I'll replace it with a smarter method
<Laney> .mo files contain a hash table themselves already
<Laney> then we can eliminate a lot of this stuff
<Laney> specifically the environment variable bits
<ximion> that would be awesome!
<Laney> I wonder if GLib is interested in having that kind of API
<ximion> I also find it very weird that apparently nobody provides API for this yet
<Laney> python does :-)
<ximion> I would have taken bets before that GLib has this kind of API ^^
<Laney> this little project has hit some very dubious parts of the linux platform
<Laney> good fun
<ximion> :D
<ximion> yeah, this happens... you sometimes find very, very dark corners in the Linux platform
<ximion> (and often it's really really old stuff, or something crypto-related)
<jbicha> mdeslaur: webkit2gtk 2.12 has been in the gnome3-staging ppa for xenial for months and I haven't gotten any complaints about it
<ximion> Laney: btw, testing the templating stuff in D is something you should take a look at :D - I avoided using it at first, but it's really handy - feels almost like writing in a dynamically typed language sometimes :D
<Laney> is that the ! thing?
<ximion> oho, we have another sysvinit/systemd debate on debian-devel!
<Laney> need to get into the mindset of seeing it as a solution
<ximion> Laney: yes - I wrote an example in the review (don't know if it works though, but it should)
<Laney> I looked at the docs for RefAppender
<Laney> didn't actually learn much from that experience
<Laney> :P
<ximion> templates are really nice if you e.g. want a tree structure taking arbitrary elementy as values without having to resort to void pointers :P
<ximion> Laney: me neither - my best guess on what it does and how it works comes from the name of that thing ^^
<ximion> (and from using Appender, which is more obvious on what it does)
<jbicha> mdeslaur: there's a few random crashes but it looks pretty good to me really: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bugs?field.searchtext=webkit2gtk&orderby=-id
<Laney> it was also non obvious to find out whether this.array = someArray was going to make a copy or not
<Laney> ended up experimenting
<ximion> as you will see in the review, I was confused as well
<ximion> we should probably be nice and file a bug against the documentation
<Laney> it's sort of documented in here https://dlang.org/library/std/container.html
<mdeslaur> jbicha: great, thanks!
<willcooke> woot!  The move to scaled is complete!  https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubuntu-themes/hidpiicons
<willcooke> *cough* and untested
<ximion> Laney: oh, Array is GC-free - nice!
<Laney> hrhr
 * Laney hijacks Trevinho's landing
<bregma> hey desktopper, I'm having a nightmarish time with Unity 7 on a multimonitor desktop since upgrading to 16.04....  have there been any other complaints about that or am I just solo artists?
<bregma> in particular, every time I come back from the lockscreen, windows are randomly moved around to different displays and sometimes different workspaces
<bregma> and at random times the Panel and Launcher stop responding to mouse input (although keyboard navigation still works, so I can ctrl-super-right to semimaximize a window to interact with menus using LIM)
<Laney> not heard of anything like that - check LP and file a bug if not?
<andyrock> i saw something similar on launchpad
 * Laney is off, back tuesday, happy weekend
<Laney> o/
<andyrock> but not sure unity is actually responsible for that
<seb128> Laney, have a nice w.e!
<seb128> calling it a week as well
<seb128> see you next week desktopers
<flocculant> have a great weekend seb128 :)
<willcooke> night all.  Public holiday on Monday, see you Tuesday!
<inerti4> Hi everyone, after I replaced my motherboard, I cannot access Ubuntu but only Windows. I tried several ways to fix Grub but I cannot. Can anybody help me?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-27
<tsimonq2> ...is the top bar on Ubuntu Yakkety (just installed from the daily in a VM) supposed to be transparent?
<tsimonq2> if so, it doesn't match visually
<tsimonq2> then, when I change the resolution, this happens: http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/16/0827/h_1472272225_4525008_8c78f1e201.png
<tsimonq2> this is default Ubuntu so I'm not that sure where I should file a bug
<tsimonq2> this happens when I minimize: http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/16/0827/h_1472272341_7572558_8b21efa329.png
<tsimonq2> yes, I hovered over Trash accidentally
<tsimonq2> but it's not going away...
<tsimonq2> heh that's find of funny: http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/16/0827/h_1472272414_5765719_885b000896.png
<tsimonq2> that's when going over the menus in the top right
<tsimonq2> little buttons :P
<tsimonq2> but in all seriousness, something is VERY wrong
<sarnold> I can't make heads or tails of any of that :)
<sarnold> it's insanely confusing to figure out what bits look intentional and which bits look broken
<tsimonq2> sarnold: maybe confirm the bug and look for yourself? ;)
<tsimonq2> I mean, if it's bad enough, why not confirm? :P
<sarnold> tsimonq2: which bug? I missed it
<tsimonq2> sarnold: I'm trying to file a bug but I reported the issues I'm having above
<tsimonq2> sarnold: you said
<tsimonq2> "I can't make heads or tails of any of that"
<sarnold> indeed
<sarnold> I can't figure out what's menu bar or title bar or anything
<tsimonq2> sarnold: again, all you have to do is grab a daily image, install the thing, then reboot and log in. It should show what I just described. :)
<tsimonq2> (sorry if the way I put words into a sentence seem insulting, I'd like to file a bug, but have no idea what to file it against)
<tsimonq2> s/into a sentence/into a sentence at this time of day/
<tsimonq2> see! :P
<sarnold> tsimonq2: unity7 is probably a good enough start, unless you're trying unity8 :)
<tsimonq2> sarnold: I was in the process of installing Unity 8 (which was TERRIBLY slow in my VM btw, even with 8 gigs of RAM and 4 processor cores)
<tsimonq2> but that happened even before I start the terminal
<sarnold> tsimonq2: I suspect it's nearly unusable without accelerated video
<sarnold> huh
<tsimonq2> ("that" being the issues I stated above)
<tsimonq2> so I installed Ubuntu on another partition, then Unity 8 alongside Unity 7
<tsimonq2> useless, the Ubuntu Store (or whatever it's called) won't install anything
<tsimonq2> I click the button. does nothing
<tsimonq2> and for some odd reason, the Android Studio is installed by default but when trying to launch displays an error
<tsimonq2> btw I fixed that theme error by installing the Arc theme
<tsimonq2> :P
<linuxperia> Hi All. I have a huge Problem with Ubuntu Desktop. everytime i try to start google-chrome from the command line with specific options Ubuntu Desktop ignores them which is wrong. However if i edit the local google-chrome.desktop file and add there the options to the exec line and start google chrome again from the command line without any arguments then it works! I need however to be able to...
<linuxperia> ...start google chrome from the command line with options otherwise bash scripts are broken in Ubuntu !!! How can i solve this broken startup of Application in Ubuntu Desktop ?
<ogra_> by talking to the google-chrome developers perhaps ?
<Laney> ximion: I just started https://github.com/iainlane/mo
<ximion> Laney: looking good! maybe I should use that in asgen then too for determining the completeness of .mo files :)
<Laney> percentage stuff?
<ximion> Laney: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/appstream/docs/chap-CollectionData.html#tag-ct-languages
<ximion> hughsie really really wanted that, and I gave in
<ximion> but it's a really big mess to determine this (especially because it's a very inaccurate guess, since we can only show the translation status of the main app, and not the libraries it uses)
<Laney> oh right
<ximion> also, we'd need to hunt down .mo and Qt translations archive-wide
<Laney> how do you know the right domain?
<ximion> which is the icons-fun all over again
<Laney> I guess this is like "open C, count the number of translations, then compare to the others"
<ximion> Laney: heuristics, or hoping that https://www.freedesktop.org/software/appstream/docs/chap-Metadata.html#tag-translation is set
<Laney> well you don't have to count, it's in the header
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> fun
<ximion> fortunately it's in the header :)
<ximion> but of course, no general-purpose library for reading it exists, so I would have reimplemented the reading-code in asgen (which is fairly simple)
<Laney> be easy enough to expose that as a property in this library
 * Laney goes away
<ximion> Laney: what compiling asgen with meson instead of dub, we can even make additional libraries optional, depending on compile flags
<ximion> so depending on more stuff should be easier soon :)
<ximion1> Laney: asgen uses the latest AppStream now - and the unittests fail for your PR ;-)
<ximion1> have a nice we! :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-21
<duflu> RAOF: Have you tried doing colour calibration in 17.10 using the tooling from archive? I'm wondering if it's become more flakey in recent releases
<RAOF> duflu: I have, and it doesn't work.
<RAOF> But I'm not sure whether it's the software or my somewhat old and dusty colorhug.
<duflu> RAOF: Oh good. Confirmation at least. Yeah a brand new one has trouble too. What works is changing the machine to support Legacy OS boot and then using the live USB
<RAOF> Oh, ok.
<duflu> I also wonder if there's a kernel or power management issue
<duflu> Haven't tried explicitly disabling that
 * RAOF should probably update colord
<jamesh> robert_ancell: hi.  I was trying to reactivate my GNOME git account, and they asked me for a maintainer to vouch for me.  Would you count for that?
<robert_ancell> jamesh, sure
<duflu> RAOF: Obviously it would be nice if the workaround didn't require changing your BIOS and booting an old Fedora core :)
<jamesh> thanks
<duflu> -and +or
<random_numbers> So, I'm getting a corrupt download for ubuntu-make on `umake android android-studio' with a fresh and up-to-date 17.04 install.
<jibel> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> good morning!
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning didrocks, good afternoon duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> lut didrocks, oSoMoN
<seb128> hey again on another channel duflu :-)
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, is gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock supposed to be always visible?
 * duflu would vote for auto-hide but doesn't really mind
<jibel> oSoMoN, you can enable auto-hide in the display settings
<oSoMoN> jibel, but by default it’s supposed to be always visible, right?
<duflu> Settings > Displays
<oSoMoN> cause I’m not seeing anything actually, not even when pushing the mouse cursor to the left edge
<duflu> It does interfere a bit with Gnome's nice maximized mode
<oSoMoN> I uninstalled dash-to-dock on Friday when gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock got auto-installed, and since then I’m launcherless
<jibel> oSoMoN, i don't know if the default setting has been decided.
<duflu> oSoMoN, yes it should also return if you push the cursor to the left edge
<oSoMoN> then something is broken with my setup
<oSoMoN> also I recently switch to wayland, and it appears Ctrl+Alt+L doesn't lock the session, annoying
<duflu> oSoMoN, Super+L ?
<oSoMoN> ah that does it indeed
<duflu> Welcome to Windows
<oSoMoN> :/
<duflu> Sounds like a bug though. I would have thought Ctrl+Alt+L should stay
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN, seb128 ;)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: by default, yes
<didrocks> oSoMoN: you can read my blog posts :p
<oSoMoN> duflu, yes, if nothing else is mapped to Ctrl+Alt+L, it should retain the old behaviour
<didrocks> (sorry, still under enorme amount of comments and fallback handlings)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, right, in was on my reading list for the week-end, but I managed to stay away from the computer during the whole week-end!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ensure you have latest Shell as well
<didrocks> it's what enables it
<didrocks> and that you current session is, ofc, "ubuntu"
<didrocks> duflu: the idea is to support both Super+L and Ctrl+Alt+l
<duflu> Cool
<didrocks> but contrary to Unity where the settings was an array, in GNOME, it's a string
<didrocks> so, we'll need to patch this
<duflu> Now how about bug 1693609 :)
<didrocks> which will be in the "bug bucket list"
<ubot5> bug 1693609 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Please make window control buttons larger" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1693609
<oSoMoN> DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu-wayland
<didrocks> duflu: volonteering? :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: should work as well
<duflu> didrocks, it's on my own bug bucket list of sorts. No idea when I would get to it
<seb128> didrocks, do osk interacts with IMs?
 * seb128 doesn't knows much about the topic but I though the osk would only send keycodes the same way a real keyboard does so wouldn't have any ibus/fcitx integration
<didrocks> seb128: I think for keyboard layout, there are some interactions
<seb128> I just read you email on -desktop@ and the comment is interesting
<didrocks> seb128: I might be wrong though
<seb128> k, let's see if people who have more clue comment :-)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> just wanted to raise it
<seb128> btw is onboard displaying in azerty for you?
<seb128> I've a french install with azerty keyboard but the osk is qwerty
<seb128> caribou seems quite buggy and limited :-/
<didrocks> how do you enable it back btw?
<seb128> settings -> accessiblity
<didrocks> yeah, it's an azerty keyboard
<seb128> k, I guess to debug here then
<didrocks> time for YOUR locale issue this time :p
<didrocks> it's an old upgraded install from 12.04
<seb128> haha
<didrocks> not a new one, note this
<seb128> shrug
<didrocks> we really have very very positive overall comments
<didrocks> in my blog posts
<seb128> the osk goes over my hexchat windows
<didrocks> (and a 100 of them)
<seb128> and mask the entry where I'm typing
<didrocks> yeah, same with weechat
<didrocks> doesn't change the struts
<didrocks> (was that the X terminology? Didn't use it for years, not even sure)
<seb128> unsure but I know what you mean
<didrocks> _NET_WM_STRUT
<seb128> good to see that the feedback is positive btw :-)
<didrocks> not a bad memory, after all :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> and we know how to make things ever better
<seb128> but that's more work than we can chew in one cycle
<seb128> not even talking about things caribou not being a good osk or ibus vs fcitx there though
<didrocks> yeah
<jamesh> maybe we should create yet another input method framework and declare it a standard.  That will get rid of all the ibus vs. fcitx problems
 * didrocks sees that jamesh tries to do, but I'll be strong and refrain posting the xkcd link :p
<didrocks> oSoMoN: as you are in the wayland session, you confirm you have icons on the desktop, correct?
<didrocks> seb128: maybe a second users as well? ^
<amano> That seems to be useful with caribou: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/993/slide-for-keyboard/:
<seb128> didrocks, works here but I had icons on the desktop before so my config is not vanilla, going to try on my other config a bit later
<didrocks> seb128: thx!
<seb128> yw
 * didrocks needs to do some dock rebase to work with G-S 3.26
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yes, I have icons on my desktop, including the recyclebin icon, but no dock/launcher at all
<amano> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1024/caribou-resize-workspace/ that's the other extension gnome people seem to use with caribou. Perhaps that makes it usable.
<oSoMoN> I read your blog post but that didn't bring the dock back
<didrocks> oSoMoN: do you have latest GNOME Shell?
<didrocks> the one uploaded on Friday?
<oSoMoN> $ apt policy gnome-shell
<oSoMoN> gnome-shell:
<oSoMoN>   Installé : 3.24.3-0ubuntu4
<didrocks> hum, and rebooted since then, correct?
<oSoMoN> yes
<didrocks> dconf dump /org/gnome/shell/
<oSoMoN> interestingly, now I have a warning sign icon next to the ubuntu dock extension in gnome-tweak-tool, it’s disabled and I can't switch it on
<didrocks> yeah, tweaks doesn't report the status correctly for system-wide enabled extensions
<oSoMoN> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25361180/
<didrocks> ok, nothing worrying
<oSoMoN> why do I have dash-to-dock enabled, if it's uninstalled?
<didrocks> echo $GNOME_SHELL_SESSION_MODE
<didrocks> oh, didn't spot the first one
<didrocks> that's why
<didrocks> and why do you have ubuntu-dock enabled as well?
<oSoMoN> well I'd like to know why…
<didrocks> you shouldn't, did you try adding it manually?
<oSoMoN> no
<didrocks> hum, maybe tweaks is really doing bad things
<didrocks> when you open it…
<oSoMoN> I only uninstalled dash-to-dock after I saw ubuntu-dock being installed automatically
<didrocks> reset the key
<didrocks> close tweaks
<didrocks> like, ubuntu-dock should even not be in your list
<didrocks> as it's a system-wide enabled extension by a mode
<oSoMoN> ah, fixed by resetting the key
<oSoMoN> thanks for the help didrocks
<didrocks> oSoMoN: if you play with Tweaks and see anything wrong, please report it
<oSoMoN> I don't know how I managed to get into that state, but I messed up badly
<didrocks> I really wonder if tweaks doesn't do anything weird, first the status report should say enabled/disabled
<didrocks> (but still putting it in gray)
<didrocks> the chromium extensions does it properly
<didrocks> well, you can disable it there, which is a no-op
<didrocks> so "almost" well :)
<didrocks> (maybe the shell doesn't give all infos…)
<didrocks> new version of the dock for 3.26 support, it's nice to see 2 dash to upstream + Jeremy reached out to me to warn to pick it :)
 * didrocks git rebases anyway as I was planningto
<didrocks> seb128: did you see my comments on the dock second upload vs dashtodock binary package
<didrocks> seb128: any opinion on what we should do? I would split the schema in a separate file and have dashtodock deps on it, but it means no sync from debian on that one
<seb128> I saw that, give me some time to consider it
<Laney> moin
<amano> I
<amano> H
<didrocks> hey Laney
<andyrock> good morning
<didrocks> bah, gdm branch isn't updated
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks hey andyrock hey oSoMoN
<Laney> how's it going? good weekends?
<didrocks> Laney: excellent week-end! Spent part of a day to prepare a card game (cutting cards and figuring) before playing it :)
<didrocks> rest was uneventful, finishing again GTA 5 and such… :p
<didrocks> yourself?
<Laney> cutting?
<Laney> like some online thing?
<Laney> yeah was good, family visit - walks, going to a restaurant, hanging out & stuff
<didrocks> no, cutting, like taking paper, scissors…
<Laney> right
<Laney> but where did the thing you cut out come from?
<Laney> or you made it up?
<Laney> we have some home made dungeon exploring game here which is fun to play
<Laney> xyzzy
<didrocks> the game is named "bloc by bloc", which is sold out, and they provide all the pdf and generated assets on github: https://outofordergames.com/blocbybloc/
<didrocks> (under CC:BY-NC-SA)
<didrocks> oh, and ofc, we have lost against the game :)
<Laney> as you should
<Laney> have you played ghost stories?
<Laney> we've tried that like 10 times and never won
<didrocks> never :)
<didrocks> we did chain with pandemia in hardcore difficulties mode
<didrocks> as usual, everything is going very well
<didrocks> and in one turn, you lose :)
<didrocks> it's really from "all is fine, to OMG"
<didrocks> jibel: hey! btw, today's iso have the glib/settings change
<didrocks> would be great to check the ubiquity session, how it looks like :)
<jibel> didrocks, okay, i'll have a look
<didrocks> thx!
<seb128> hey Laney andyrock
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> you doing good?
<seb128> yes! you?
<Laney> not too bad
<Laney> new week, new fun
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> this week include ff fun
<Laney> fff
<Laney> f³
 * didrocks reboots to test transition update
<didrocks> ok, wayland transition works well
<didrocks> let's push it :)
<didrocks> or… let's write the blog post before maybe
<duflu> Hah. Can't report bugs because ubuntu-bug crashes (!?)
<jibel> didrocks, latest iso boots and looks all right at first glance. Although there is a visual annoyance, the desktop icons are half behind the dock
<jbicha> no objections to dropping gjs/s390x ?
<jibel> and there is an issue with network-manager and connectivity detection
<jibel> it thinks I'm offline
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, it's a bug I reported
<didrocks> jibel: even ubiquity install mode is fine?
<didrocks> (the icons behind the dock)
<didrocks> hum, gnome-boxes crashes here
<didrocks> jbicha: hey, mind pushing your gdm changes to the bzr branch?
<jbicha> didrocks: try now
<Laney> late nite jbicha
<didrocks> jbicha: thx!
<jbicha> Laney: early morning :|
 * Laney cries
<duflu> jibel, see bug 1696621
<ubot5> bug 1696621 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Desktop icons slip under the top bar and dock after logging in" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696621
<jibel> didrocks, the font is still not the ubuntu font.
<didrocks> jibel: the theme is applied though?
<jibel> didrocks, yes. we need a new ubiquity for the font?
<didrocks> no, it should be theme + font or nothing
<didrocks> so, just log the bug, will look after FF
<didrocks> jibel: when you say the font
<didrocks> is it the top panel
<didrocks> ubiquity window itself
<didrocks> or both?
<jibel> didrocks, the ubiquity window. It's fixed in 17.10.3 but blocked in proposed
<didrocks> oh right, this one
<didrocks> hum, gnome-boxes fails
<didrocks> telling the schema isn't here even if it is…
<jibel> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubiquity missing build on all archs: oem-config ...
 * Laney was just fixing ubiquity
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> didrocks, is name resolution working with latest iso?
<didrocks> jibel: what do you mean?
<jibel> didrocks, hostname resolution doesn't work for me with artful desktop 20170821
<didrocks> jibel: I can't test latest iso due to gnome boxes crashing, so don't know
<seb128> didrocks, jibel, the font/xsettings plugin not applied is waiting for an ubiquity upload, the fix got commited but something in new perl created issue and infinity/cyphermox said they needed to fix it
<seb128> *g*ot applied
<seb128> sorry misphrased, but the fix is commited we just didn't get an ubiquity build in artful since
<seb128> Laney, do you fix the obvious build issue or the perl problem?
<Laney> seb128: just trying to help, I'm running the autopkgtests before upload, but I don't have to do it if that's a problem for you
<seb128> Laney, what did I say?
<seb128> Laney, I was trying to be helpful
<seb128> my upload fails to build because one line needs wrapping
<seb128> which is easy to fix
<seb128> but there was some other perlish problem on top
<seb128> I was just unsure if you were aware of those
<seb128> sorry for being too verbose
 * seb128 shuts up and let you figure it out
<Beret> hmm
<seb128> sorry I didn't mean to say there was an problem, I'm not working on it, was just relaying the info I have
 * Beret wakes up to see his desktop has grown a dock
 * Beret looks for the off button
<seb128> Laney, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/08/04/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t15:23 was what I was mentioning
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> (console-setup got updated but failed to build as well)
<Laney> seb128: ok, I thought that I was dupping your work so I was going to back off
<Laney> no big problem
<seb128> not with me at least
<seb128> but maybe with cyphermox though that discussion was a while ago and things didn't change much so I guess they probably welcome the help ;-)
<Beret> are we going to let people set the size of the dock?
<seb128> Beret, read https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/18/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-5/ ;-)
<seb128> Beret, https://didrocks.fr/images/artful-shell-transition/gnome-control-center-ubuntu-dock-settings.png
<Beret> thanks
<Beret> it will take me a while to retrain my unity brain
<Beret> seb128, what you guys have accomplished is quite impressive, I must say
<seb128> Beret, thanks, send the kudos to didrocks who has been leading that work and writing all the details in awesome blog posts
<Laney> cyphermox: seb128: thx for the hint, I fixed console-setup now :-)
<xnox> Laney, \o/
<xnox> means i can fix s390x active console bits, and drop upstart jobs.
<Laney> nice
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<oSoMoN> seb128, have you seen my e-mail about new LO deps that are in universe but once were in main?
<seb128> oSoMoN, yes, I need to reply to that, but it's fine to re-promote things
<seb128> no need of a new MIR
<seb128> Laney, failed to build :-(
<xnox> oSoMoN, hmmm that was intentional.
<xnox> oSoMoN, due to archive reorg one can build-depend on universe, as long as that doesn't generate depends; or the packages that have new depends end up in universe.
<xnox> what packages specifically are you asking about?
<seb128> there is that as well
<oSoMoN> xnox, yeah, I guessed the demotions were just maintenance cleanups, not due to actual package QA/security (although of course that needs to be confirmed)
<oSoMoN> xnox, the source packages are lp-solve, suitesparse and liborcus
<xnox> oSoMoN, no, as in. we implemented archive reorg in foundations to explicitely drop a whole bunch of things out of main. especially since libreoffice did pull in things that only were used by it optionally.
<xnox> oSoMoN, yeah i don't think we want any of these back in main. what do you need these for?
<xnox> you can build-depend on them, as long as binary packages generated with depends on e.g. liborcus-0.12-0 are split shipped into universe.
<xnox> i see no reverse depends on liborcus at all in ubuntu
<oSoMoN> xnox, not in 5.3, but it's a depends of libreoffice-calc in 5.4
<xnox> ah
<xnox> sigh
<xnox> then we are cornered and have to re-promote those back in. But the proper way is to first upload libreoffice 5.4 that does that.
 * xnox checks that
<xnox> oSoMoN, yeah, upload first such that new depends are gained (universe is enabled by default, thus the package will build) and then AAs can re-promote, hopefully based on the old MIR
<oSoMoN> xnox, ack, thanks
<seb128> re
<seb128> oSoMoN, sorry, I changed location and didn't see if you had more comments
<oSoMoN> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25361988/
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<Laney> seb128: WHAT
<seb128> Laney, sorry :-(
<Laney> it worked for me, how can this be
<Laney> also what's up with this wifi
<seb128> oSoMoN, that discussion is accurate, anyway I'm having another look to libreoffice today
<Laney> Status: successful
<Laney> Version: 1.142ubuntu7
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks
<seb128> np, thanks for doing the update!
<xnox> Laney, racy / parallel build inside debian/rules did not create the desired target dir?!
<Laney> does look like a race
 * Laney retried
<Laney> win ;-)
<xnox> hahaha. Fix the race, not retry =)
<xnox> Laney, i guess you want _me_ to fix the race with my upload *har* *har*
<Laney> sure
<Laney> it wouldu be nice if you could wait for it to migrate
<xnox> ack
<Laney> xnox: I would bet that race is fixed in master btw - there are some commits that could be related
<Laney> do you know why we're behind? hard merge?
<xnox> Laney, cyphermox was working on a merge of console-setup to fix all the things
<Laney> nod
<xnox> Laney, and yes, very hard merge.
<Laney> may the buildds smile upon you
<casey> Hello, I recently stumbled upon this email thread regarding gnome music and photos and tracker (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-August/005095.html)
<casey> Gnome-Shell's search by default relies on tracker as its primary backend to surface files
<casey> and from my own usage, the search is fast but noticeably less reliable than Unity's file search lens (which uses locate)
<casey> some files will be indexed but cannot be found through tracker's search interface (e.g https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=776395)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 776395 in Search Tool "Indexed files missing from search results" [Critical,New]
<jbicha> I replied to seb's recent nautilus/tracker question a bit earlier on LP: #1711241
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1711241 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Unity support patch doesn't build with nautilus 3.25.90" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711241
<jbicha> xnox: hi, UOA is already unsupported in Unity/artful LP: #1695928
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1695928 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Please remove obsolete UOA packages" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695928
<casey> thanks. in that case, however, should nautilus's gnome-shell search provider be patched to search recursively?
<casey> presently it will only look for files in the top level home directory
<casey> (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=766174)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 766174 in general "Recursive search not working in gnome 3.20.1" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<casey> I'm referring to the "Simple search engine" which just crawls the filesystem
<jbicha> casey: nautilus searches recursively by default for local files
<jbicha> see Files>Preferences>Search & Preview>Search in subfolders
<casey> jbicha: yes, if you search from a nautilus window. but from recent testing it seems that searches from the gnome-shell overview are not configured to be recursive
<casey> see for example how Carlos's temporary patch had to explicitly set recursivity for gnome-shell searches
<casey> i recently tested this in gdb
<casey> at least for the nautilus that ships with Ubuntu 17.04 (maybe things have changed since then?)
<casey> jbicha:anyway, should I open a bug on Launchpad about this?
<xnox> jbicha, yes, i stand correct.
<Laney> xnox: all yours
<didrocks> jbicha: ubuntu dock extension compatile with 2.26 uploaded
<jbicha> thanks
<jbicha> I've done step 1 of the gjs transition https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-August/005123.html
<didrocks> thanks to you! :)
<jbicha> I'll need AA help for the rest of the steps
<didrocks> are they built already?
<didrocks> just poke me to get a review
<jbicha> yes
<didrocks> after z, will we have aa? :)
<didrocks> jbicha: nothing blocking, but as we know we'll never align, maybe override in the future W: libgjs0g: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libgjs0
<didrocks> good, replaces for the typelib and libs are there, acking
<didrocks> jbicha: NEWed in main
<didrocks> jbicha: mozjs52 promoted
<Laney> |o|
<didrocks> jbicha: on gjs/s390x I'm not going to take a decision
<Laney> <o/
<xnox> didrocks, gjs & desktop are out of scope for the s390x port
<didrocks> xnox: so DELETE DELETE DELETE? :-)
<didrocks> </cyberman>
<jbicha> we skip the tests on s390x so there's a good chance s390x was already broken for gnome-shell
<xnox> didrocks, YOLO
<jbicha> there's several rdepends, do you need me to try to come up with a list?
<didrocks> jbicha: yes please :)
<didrocks> like, log that to a bug report
<didrocks> I'll quote xnox and DONE :)
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> LP suggested LP: #696812 which I guess would be a lot less trouble ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 696812 in gjs (Ubuntu) "Please remove and blacklist gjs from the archive" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696812
<didrocks> jbicha: let's close it… Oh wait :)
<jbicha> LP: #1712083
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1712083 in gjs (Ubuntu) "Please remove gjs/s390x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712083
<didrocks> jbicha: I read well that you listed all binary packages?
<jbicha> I did not check all the gnome-shell extensions (many are arch:all)
<didrocks> (apart from gjs, which seems to be only the source package that you listed only gjs)
<jbicha> I added a few more
 * didrocks flushes
<seb128> Laney, jamesh, jbicha, do you know if anyone is working on backporting the patch for gnome bug #785117 to artful?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 785117 in API "Add support for disabling connectivity checking via the D-Bus interface" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=785117
<Laney> Nobody that I know about
<Laney> last I looked the UI changes were not yet reviewed
<Laney> but this could happen first of course
<jbicha> seb128: I started on it but it will probably take me a few more days
<seb128> jbicha, is that because it's complex?
<seb128> can you maybe see if jamesh can help you to get it done tomorrow?
<seb128> jamesh, ^
<seb128> Laney, right, we need the API first so we can as well land that and move closer from the solution
<seb128> it's getting tight with ff
<Laney> the upstream review of the control-center patch should be chased up
<seb128> jbicha did that
<jbicha> my initial attempt at backporting wasn't good enough for the g-control-center patches to build
<seb128> I think it would make sense for jamesh to help you with that
<seb128> jamesh, ^ if you have time during your day that would be nice
<jbicha> honestly, I doubt the g-c-c maintainers are that interested in looking at the patches before Thursday since it seems too late for 3.26 and the 3.25.91 milestone is this week
<seb128> right
<seb128> backporting unofficial apis would have not been nice
<seb128> but the g-c-c change as a distro patch shouldn't be too much of an issue
<Laney> k, fine, do what you want
 * Laney really goes to lunch
<seb128> Laney, sorry I didn't mean to discard your comment, agree that getting upstream review would be best but if that doesn't happen what you would prefer? not include the feature or distro patch it?
<seb128> Laney, enjoy lunch!
<Laney> I think you could ask for some comment
<Laney> "no we will never have a switch in the control centre" would be an interesting piece of feedback
<seb128> right
<seb128> let's try a bit more
<seb128> but as said jbicha commented a few days ago saying we want to include it and would welcome comments
<Laney> but I don't suggest dropping the feature if it's not merged by Thursday
<seb128> g-c-c maintainers seems too busy/on holidays/mia at the moment
<seb128> I opened a bunch of bugs since GUADEC and got no resppnses
<Laney> IRC might be better
<Laney> sometimes that gets a better response out of the ubuntu desktop team too :-)
<seb128> right
<seb128> jbicha, want to try pinging them on IRC?
<Trevinho> seb128, didrocks I think here's fine, no?
<didrocks> yep !
<seb128> yes, please
<seb128> Trevinho, I read the log from friday, sorry for the misunderstanding
<seb128> Trevinho, you didn't ask me for more details or such so I though you understood the goal/requirement
<seb128> seems I should have been more detailed in what I asked
<Trevinho> yeah, sorry seb128 .... I also didn't get "top icons" as the extension
<Trevinho> that's why the misunderstanding :)
<didrocks> so, let's sum up?
<didrocks> there are 2 extensions
<didrocks> one supporting systray
<Trevinho> yeah
<didrocks> and the other supporting indicators
<Trevinho> didrocks: no well systray is supported by GS in general
<didrocks> only one has a maintainer, correct?
<didrocks> Trevinho: not with 3.26
<seb128> Trevinho, that has been removed from 3.26
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's just that it puts icons close to the launcher
<Trevinho> ok, fair enough..
<seb128> and the issue was that this hidden in the corner support was not discoverable
<Trevinho> so I've not been followed upstream in this, what's the preferred mode for 3rd party to put icons?
<Trevinho> extensions?
<Trevinho> yeah...
<seb128> "don't"
<Trevinho> ok... so I think we can put - in our side - appindicators back to the glory
<seb128> they want to force upstreams to come up with another solution/UI
<Trevinho> since electorn supports it, and many apps rely on that
<seb128> does it give us dropbox and skype?
<Trevinho> nope
<Trevinho> well
<didrocks> ok, so appindicators will bring us much of what we want, apart from the 2 that seb128 notes
<Trevinho> skype *might*
<Trevinho> but you need libappindicator1 and XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity, whichis not really the case
<seb128> let's step back and discuss solutions after
<Trevinho> anyway it's possible to patch libchromium content for future in order to get it to use libappindicator in such cases
<didrocks> is that something in the repo or they will need to do another release?
<seb128> libappindicator fallbacks to display a systray if there is no indicator renderer right?
<Trevinho> yes
<seb128> are indicator giving us a better user experience than systray?
<Trevinho> seb128: but in case of things such as electron, they only use libappindicator in unity
<seb128> brb, door bell
<Trevinho> seb128: I'd say yes
<Trevinho> well, I'd love to put them alltogether in a way that only apps tha the user wants or that needs attention are always shown in the panel, while the others could be hidden in vertical mode...
<Trevinho> maybe
<Trevinho> but this is again one sep further
<Trevinho> step*
<didrocks> how would you know apps that the user wants or needs attention?
<Trevinho> appindicator has that mode
<Trevinho> you can define the "attention" mode as when you get mesages in telegram, it's marked red for example
<didrocks> so, if I develop an app that I want to always be seen, I can abuse easily :)
<didrocks> but ok
<didrocks> so, why not as a first step…
<didrocks> take the appindicator extension, fully
<Trevinho> didrocks: that's what I'm doing
<didrocks> and systray support, filtering skype/dropbox
<didrocks> and only those?
<Trevinho> well, I want to add some changes in order to respect more theming, but that's all
<didrocks> (as we got the whitelist at first in unity)
<jdstrand> didrocks: hi! I'm running the new ubuntu-session and it seems to be working really well
<didrocks> the appindicator extension is actively maintained?
<Trevinho> I would rather filter any electron-based apps hoestly
<xnox> didrocks, did you move systray to the top bar, where it belongs? instead of the non-disoverable pop-up
<xnox> didrocks, there is also virt-manager that appears in the bottom tray instead of top indicators
<Trevinho> xnox: that's what we're doing anyway
<didrocks> jdstrand: excellent, thanks for the feedback! (I hope there is no "but…" right? ;))
<didrocks> xnox: easier, GNOME 3.26 removed it completely
<didrocks> xnox: see my last blog post :p
<Trevinho> xnox: virt-manager? has it appindincator support?
<jdstrand> didrocks: I particularly like how Desktop is showing up again (I missed that) and the hot corner being disabled (gosh that was annoying)
<jdstrand> didrocks: not a 'but', a question
<didrocks> \o/
<xnox> Trevinho, i do not know what it is, but it is something
<didrocks> jdstrand: the hot corner has a 50-50 love/hate feedback, thanks for coming on my side ;)
<xnox> hot corner is pile of doom
<didrocks> and it's a +2 \o/
<didrocks> ;)
<jdstrand> didrocks: wrt hot corner> between the meta key and the Activities, how many different ways does one need to see the same data?
 * Trevinho hates hot corner
<Trevinho> anyway let's keep discussion back to notification icons for now
<didrocks> jdstrand: a LOT apparently :)
<Trevinho> or indicators
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so
 * xnox is yet to understand the difference between activities and meta key.... i thought meta key was actifinities....
<jdstrand> didrocks: anyway, my question is about mountpoints showing up on the desktop. in unity7 the launcher would show them, but there was a way to hide them. is there something similar for gnome-shell?
<Trevinho> at this point systray in 3.26 not being supported means... that... probably even top icons extension isn't working anyway
<didrocks> jdstrand: yeah, it's the gsettings key for now if you want to hide them, no UI (yet, should we? unsure)
<Trevinho> and we need something more
<didrocks> Trevinho: uno momento, back to you then :)
<Trevinho> un :)
<jdstrand> didrocks: as to exposing via gui-- it was a right click in the laucnher if you recall. that was convenient (but bringing it back was not)
<didrocks> jdstrand: $ gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.desktop volumes-visible false
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> hum, good point
<jdstrand> didrocks: so, in my case one of the mountpoints is '/'. it isn't detecting full disk encryption right it seems
<didrocks> mind log a bug for me to track?
<didrocks> jdstrand: at least so that we ack/nack?
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> yeah, quite annoying to your eyes :)
<jdstrand> didrocks: yes, I can file that
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, something to test about topicon not working, jbicha, do you know?
<seb128> Trevinho, what are skype and dropbox using? I though they would both use libappindicator
<didrocks> jdstrand: thanks! and meanwhile, the gsettings key ^ is here for you :)
<Trevinho> seb128: dropbox does
<didrocks> but skype check for "unity", correct?
<Trevinho> seb128: skype being an elctron app, does it only if XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP == Unity
<xnox> skype is dead
<seb128> xnox, we are speaking about the new electron version, how is that dead?
<Trevinho> might be... but, still...
<xnox> oh, their electron app also integrates indicators? ah interesting
<Trevinho> *any* electron app integrates with indicator
<seb128> Trevinho, can we get them to fix it?
<didrocks> Trevinho: where is this check? XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP == Unity, not in a shared lib, correct?
<Trevinho> but onyl in unity
<jdstrand> didrocks: what should I file it against?
<Trevinho> seb128: it's a quite annoying thing as we need libchromium content to fix it
<didrocks> jdstrand: g-c-c I would say
<seb128> Trevinho, so basically we can support indicators only and fix electron/libchromium and get what we want?
<Trevinho> i was telling oSoMoN I can prepare something like a patch, to get that, but then it needs to goes into the chrome release pipe and then to brigthray and electron
<Trevinho> and they need to rebuild it
 * Trevinho sometimes hates to give so much control in hands of upstreams :)
<seb128> haha
<didrocks> do we know how typically long this is for Skype?
<Trevinho> seb128: here's where the "magic" happens https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/chrome/browser/ui/libgtkui/app_indicator_icon.cc#98
<didrocks> as it seems to be our only famous blocker there?
<didrocks> I don't even understands how this can work today
<seb128> k, so I think we understand the needs
<didrocks> as it's a list
<seb128> Trevinho, what is your recommended solution, for this cycle and for the futur?
<seb128> didrocks, it's not since zesty because of the list thing, flexiondotorg mentioned it and asked if we could revert unity using a list since there is only one unity version left
<Trevinho> I didn't test topicons with 3.26, as I wasn't aware they were getting rid of the systray... So it works there, but if the code underneath has been deleted we have to reimplement in order to have systray
<Trevinho> so...
<didrocks> seb128: ah, so not a regression per say, this gives us time
<didrocks> hum, I would say, let's not care about sytray thus
<Trevinho> so, if we don't want to reimplement it *just for skype*... We can just avoid to do that
<didrocks> and just appindicator extension on my side + fixing the thing in chromium and getting the Skype team, via our contacts, to rebuild against it
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> even if not working on 17.10, right off the shelf for Skype, it's already the case as you told since zesty
<Trevinho> I was thinking if we can *hack* things a bit inside libappindicator making electorn apps to work anyway...
<Trevinho> but I really thing that playing inside there with `setenv` would be really, really, really, really mad :-D
<didrocks> electron apps will work once you get the chromium fix in?
<Trevinho> nope
<Trevinho> they need to rebuild
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> but once rebuilt
<didrocks> ?
<Trevinho> And unfortuntealy they need chrome ot release that part
<Trevinho> I guess
<seb128> Trevinho, did you see my previous question?
<seb128> what do you recommend doing
<seb128> this cycle
<seb128> and later?
<Trevinho> since while you can rebuild your app with a specific electron / brighray version, you can't use a more recent of libchromiun content AFAK
<Trevinho> AFAIK
<Trevinho> seb128: yes... I wrote it. What I was doing was supporting *both* extensions in one (for now https://github.com/3v1n0/gnome-shell-ubuntu-appindicators), but if we won't hav e the upstream tray this won't work anyway I guess
<Trevinho> I could get the tray back in maybe, and then filter skype but I need to check how long that will be.
<seb128> Trevinho, why do you think we need the tray?
<Trevinho> if there wasn't this my preferred thing was to support both things, without black/white listing much (waiting for electron to fix)
<seb128> I like the "hack libappindicator to change the env" better if that can be done :p
<didrocks> same, less code :)
<Trevinho> seb128: I can give a try... not sure what it will cause
<seb128> Trevinho, what's the problem you see if we decide to do appindicator only? (out of getting electron apps on a fixing codebase, which is just getting fix to land in the right place)
<Trevinho> Well I'd do that only if it's an electon app anyway
<Trevinho> not sure it's possible though, as it depends when they do getenv first (and I think it's done just once)...
<Trevinho> Anyway, seb128 the only problem I see is that we would miss some apps
<Trevinho> so, other than electron for me, systray can be dead.
<seb128> right, the code you pointed would return before opening the lib
<seb128> Trevinho, so there wouldn't be an issue out of needing to get libchromium code updated and the change to land in apps we care about?
<Trevinho> yeah...
<seb128> that seems fair enough to me?
<seb128> systray is from the past, we already tried to deprecate it in unity7
<seb128> GNOME removed it
<Trevinho> the problem here is that we don't have control on what is happening for those apps
<seb128> I would vote for indicator only
<Trevinho> it's also true that we're giving a way
<didrocks> same +1
<seb128> well we have contact with the teams that work on that
<seb128> let's start with indicator only
<didrocks> exactly
<seb128> and try to use our contacts to get the apps fixed
<seb128> Trevinho, how does that sound to you?
<Trevinho> seb128: agreedo
<didrocks> so, what do we need to do in the appindicator extension?
<seb128> k, that's the next question
<seb128> is there an extension we can use/base on for indicators?
<seb128> and what is it upstream status?
<jdstrand> didrocks: ok, after looking into it, it wasn't root, it was two bind mounts. here is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1712100
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1712100 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "some disk volumes showing up that should probably be filtered" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> s#root#/#
<Trevinho> there are some missing functionalities (scrolling, middle clicking) which I want to check
<Trevinho> I personally have an issue with dropbox that I was about to debug (no menu showing)
<Trevinho> there are some missing functionalities (scrolling, middle clicking) which I want to check
<Trevinho> for example... the same hover / press effects.
<Trevinho> Argh... my messages are screwed... Got a disconnesion :)
<Trevinho> disconnection*
<didrocks> jdstrand: ah,the bug is different if you only want filtering thus, reaffecting to nautilus
<jdstrand> that's cool
<Trevinho> seb128: the extension is there and I've been hacking a bit in these days
<didrocks> Trevinho: only things to add, nothing to remove?
<jbicha> for 3.26 compatibility: https://github.com/phocean/TopIcons-plus/pull/78
<Trevinho> didrocks: for this no... the topicons plus one had some features we didn't care and that I was removing
<jdstrand> didrocks: I think volumes visible makes a lot of sense for removable storage since the default gnome-shell experience (afaics) requires you too open nautilus yourself and drill down when the device is hotplugged
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, we'll still need to light for for the update issue
<jbicha> we intend to go with gnome-shell 3.26 for artful, right?
<seb128> jbicha, correct
<didrocks> jbicha: correct
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, we'll still need to light fork* for the update issue
<didrocks> Trevinho: but apart from the extension ID
<jbicha> ok, after the gjs transition, I'd like to do the gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-session transition
<didrocks> nothing else is needed, just improving it
<didrocks> Trevinho: that's correct? ^
<seb128> jbicha, what is to transition in g-s-d and gnome-session?
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, so I wanted to do since the first moment
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, so, we need to contact upstream
<jdstrand> didrocks: Another idea might be to have:
<jdstrand> $ gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.desktop only-removable-volumes-visible true
<didrocks> to tell them about our plan
<Trevinho> ah... one more thing
<jbicha> g-s-d drops the xrandr and orientation plugins so we need to upload gnome-session and budgie-desktop at the same time
<jdstrand> didrocks: (added idea to the bug)
<didrocks> jdstrand: and that works well for you?
<jdstrand> didrocks: that isn't a thing. I was saying if it was a thing, that would probably suit me fine
<didrocks> Trevinho: apple-conference-style, "one more thing" :
<jbicha> the orientation and xrandr features will be in mutter 3.25 (which is why I was confirming that we will follow with gnome-shell)
<didrocks> jdstrand: ah ok ;)
<Trevinho> Qt5... I've to check some cases
<seb128> jbicha, what has gnome-session to do with that?
<Trevinho> since they support app-indicators, but there were some special things on XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP = Unity again
<didrocks> Trevinho: but basically, all is about adding more support to the extension
<didrocks> which is good news for upstream
<Trevinho> things that at this point we might fix in different way
<didrocks> do you want me to email him/her and CC you tomorrow?
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah sure, but also qt could need some changes
<didrocks> to lay out what and why we want to do it
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, but doesn't need to be in before shipping this
<Trevinho> didrocks: nope, sure...
<Trevinho> didrocks: I can also get in touch, as you wish
<seb128> didrocks, Trevinho, so let's start by adding libappindicator support and see if that's enough? if we feel like users are still unhappy/we can't get apps fixed as we want we might discuss a plan B systray temporary thing then?
<jdstrand> didrocks: one more question-- how do I add custom launchers to the dock? (this applies to gnome-session as well as ubuntu-session)
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<jbicha> seb128: gnome-session (and ubuntu-session) lists those plugins as RequiredComponents so log in won't work if gnome-session isn't updated before or at the same time as g-s-d
<seb128> jbicha, ah ok, easy transition then
<jdstrand> it was super-convoluted with unity7. I haven't been able to find out how to do it in gnome-shell
<seb128> jbicha, +1 from me
<didrocks> Trevinho: I think we might want to upload and add to the session ASAP
<seb128> jdstrand, you can dnd icons from the app grid to the favorites
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you have all arguments on why we want to light fork?
<Trevinho> seb128: fair enough
<seb128> jdstrand, I expect than having a .desktop in .local/share/applications would work to get it listed then you can dnd
<jdstrand> seb128: no, custom desktop files. or rephrased, how do I get a custom luancher into the app grid?
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, since you're all ready for that you can proceed
<jdstrand> ok, let me try that
<jdstrand> that was definitely not enough for unity7
<seb128> jdstrand, create a .desktop in .local/share/applications with the name/comment/exec you want
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, should I start a branch in the ubuntu org meanwhile and add you there?
<seb128> it worked for me in unity7
<Trevinho> didrocks: ack
<Laney> that works in gnome-shell
<didrocks> Trevinho: let me change the description/ID as well, as I did
 * Laney has Laney Terminal
<didrocks> Trevinho: we *may* do it by FF ;)
<didrocks> then your other changes are just… "fixes"
<seb128> Laney, that was working in unity as well no?
<seb128> it's all the same standard using xdg dirs
<Laney> I would expect so, but I don't actually explicitly remember doing it there
<Laney> I don't know a reason why it wouldn't
<didrocks> Trevinho: just to agree, we are discussing about https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/615/appindicator-support/, correct?
<seb128> I had one which was working, I don't think I had anything special done
<seb128> Trevinho, let didrocks write the email, he did one for dash to dock already
<seb128> Trevinho, so you can focus on the code, ff is this week
<Trevinho> ok
<seb128> Trevinho, didrocks thanks
<didrocks> thanks guys!
<jdstrand> seb128: so, one of these launchers is for a browser snap, which reminded me: is there a bug for snaps not showing up in the app grid and also not being able to 'add to favorites' when launched from the command line (eg, 'gnome-clocks'
<jdstrand> )
<jdstrand> seb128: I thought there was, but I'm having trouble finding it...
<jbicha> ugh, gnome-shell test failure on armhf (also not a release arch for Firefox 54), I'm thinking of just ignoring it…
<k_alam> hi, url-dispatcher code moving out ui-toolkit...can anyone confirm? So url-diapatcher stays in main ? If user installs toolkit using Yunit/ubport ppa and url-dispatcher from main how will this work?
<xnox> k_alam, ideally i want url-dispatcher to be gone from ubuntu and instead be maintained by these new ppas/forks.
<xnox> k_alam, but we are not there yet.
<xnox> k_alam, and there are multiple conflicting forks of indicators it seems
<k_alam> xnox: Alright....url-dispatcher can be removed from...but I don't agree with moving the code out from ui-toolkit.....ideal solution would be patch indicators one by one......on desktop indicators doesn't need to depend on dispatcher any way.
<seb128> jdstrand, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/xdg-data-dirs-under-gnome-wayland/1553 https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1681547
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1681547 in Snappy "Gnome3 on Ubuntu 17.04 doesn't find snap desktop files" [Undecided,Triaged]
<xnox> k_alam, i see three sets of indicators: what used to be in ubuntu, what is in yunit/ubports, what is in Arctica
<seb128> jdstrand, if you could help getting a review of the change that would be nice
<seb128> jdstrand, I've been using the forum and doing regular nagging without success :-/
<xnox> k_alam, ubuntu's code has, in single code base, codes for - touch greeter, desktop greeter, unity7 desktop, unity8 desktop, lockscreen touch, lockscreen desktop, ubiquity installer
<xnox> k_alam, ubports/yunit i'm guess only cares about the touch profiles
<xnox> k_alam, arctica cares about classic desktop and more importantly non-unity* desktops
<seb128> jdstrand, unsure about the command line thing, why don't you start gnome-clock from the dash? (or do you use a snap for it and hit that bug?
<xnox> thus imho all of these should work and rework codebases to be non-concflicting
<xnox> since in ubuntu, i can see e.g. xubuntu/mate using arctica indicators; and for example yunit/ubports one day becoming an ubuntu flavor with their evolved indicators.
<xnox> k_alam, can you see some other way, in which indicators evolve to be maintainable and usable for all the currently active targets?
<Beret> so
<Beret> I have notification that's "stuck" on the screen
<Beret> it's not going away and I can't dismiss it
<Beret> it's a google calendar notification fwiw
<Beret> anyone seen that?
<jdstrand> seb128: that's what I'm saying. I have the gnome-clocks snap installed. I do not have the deb installed. 'gnome-clocks' doesn't show up in the app grid, therefore, I cannot add to favorites
<seb128> Beret, no "x" in the corner?
<seb128> jdstrand, right, we need to get that snapd bug fixed :-/
<jdstrand> seb128: btw, I confirmed that ~/.local/share/applications is enough to have it show up in the grid
<seb128> great!
<jdstrand> so that's nice
<jdstrand> :)
<seb128> jdstrand, can you do the second snapd review for that bug? ;-)
<jdstrand> seb128: what bug? what PR? /me was trying to find it
<seb128> jdstrand, the one I just gave you at :52
<jdstrand> oh, I missed that
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> does snapd try to avoid depending on systemd?
 * Laney sees the comment about the environment generator in there
<k_alam> xnox: Yunit cares about desktop........at the moment I don't know how to combine efforts for indicators (other than helping libappindicator to evolve)....but in future, if unity drop indicators Yunit can/should start using artica instead...maintaining multiple forks of same code doesn't make sense.
<seb128> Laney, not that I know, they tried to avoid depending on it being pid1 to work on trusty though iirc
<Laney> nod
 * Laney tries that quickly
<Beret> seb128, yeah, the x was unresponsive - restarting chrome sorted it, I'll consider it a chrome bug
<seb128> Beret, k
<seb128> Beret, is chrome using the GNOME notifications or its owns?
<Beret> seb128, its own
<Beret> they're in the lower right instead of top middle
<jdstrand> seb128: review. just need a small change
<jdstrand> reviewed*
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks
<Laney> bah my vm got broken somehow
<Laney> back later on
<k_alam> xnox: at the moment yunit and ubport using exactly same code that canonical wrote (+ some minor patches).....source packages have  same name and as per IPRRight's policy they can continue using "ubuntu-" prefix in all packages (though I could be wrong here)....which means we must use same code in ubuntu and debian at-least for the toolkit.... I will raise the issue in their respective mailing list...let's see their response. Thanks.
<gQuigs> would someone mind uploading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/+bug/1709166 before feature freeze, please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1709166 in ubuntu-restricted-addons (Ubuntu) "Refresh Restricted Addons" [Undecided,In progress]
<Trevinho> muktupavels: hey, as per the discussion above, about Status Notifier (indicators and g-s) it could be a good time now to implement the specification you were proposing
<Trevinho> muktupavels: having ubuntu gs
<Trevinho> + mate would be a good start
<Trevinho> and KDE could join us too I guess
<Trevinho> at low level side we could just update libappindicator and glib-status-icon so that the change can be transparent for most of our "customers"
<muktupavels> Trevinho: I don't rememeber what I proposed...
<Trevinho> muktupavels: eheh, I know, long time ago... https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xdg/2015-December/013620.html
<Trevinho> but you posted something more recently about that topic
<muktupavels> Trevinho: at this point I would probably want that status notifier items are just icon + menu...
<muktupavels> x and y arguments should be removed because it does not work in wayland.
<muktupavels> Trevinho: also there should be way to request icon size. IconPixmap property should be removed.
<Trevinho> yeah agree
<muktupavels> Then I also was thinking that there should be way to tell if host prefers symbolic or non-symbolic icons.
<Trevinho> muktupavels: although Qt by default uses that... It doesn't in unity only
<muktupavels> Item registers with host, then host just requests icon at size it needs.
<Trevinho> yeah, indeed...
<muktupavels> Trevinho: do you plan to work on that?
<Trevinho> muktupavels:  I would like to, not sure how much we want invest on it, but to me it looks like a good moment (seb128?)
<Trevinho> muktupavels: since you did some paperwork already, it would be nice if we could integrate that in a .xml interface and start using it
<Trevinho> muktupavels: an important element we missed in activation has always been the timestamp too
<muktupavels> Trevinho: it needs updates, I dont remember if I have something updated, but I would want that I can request icons at size I need and also want option to request symbolic icons.
<muktupavels> timestamp for what?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: focus stealing prevention stuff
<muktupavels> make it simple icon + dbus menu and nothing more.
<Trevinho> oh, well indeed that's mostly a job for the menu
<Trevinho> but... secondary activation for example might trigger an action
<muktupavels> I would not keep secondary activation
<muktupavels> click on item - you get menu.
<muktupavels> Trevinho: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25364127/
<muktupavels> that is watcher interface that I would use as update.
<Trevinho> muktupavels: well, 2nd activation is something i'd like to keep personally, as I find it useful for some quick actions
<muktupavels> What methods you would keep for item?
<muktupavels> That watcher interface that I pasted is only thing that I would consider is ready. Host and Item interfaces needs updates...
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> muktupavels: in items I'd use properties for elements instead of the signaling systems
<muktupavels> ?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: New{Icon,Title,...} signals
<muktupavels> Also that many icon properties does not make sense to me.
<Trevinho> using just properties
<Trevinho> yep...
<muktupavels> yes, that is what I proposed I think
 * Trevinho didn't read it recently :)
<Trevinho> the only icons we need are Attention and Normal icon names/path..
<muktupavels> Why?
<Trevinho> in case together with a flag defining the type
<muktupavels> Just change icon
<Trevinho> muktupavels: as far we keep the Status property could be ok
<Trevinho> but that allowed to avoid the annoyance
<muktupavels> If item change its status then it can change icon if needed.
<Trevinho> so when you switch from "attention mode" (i.e. got new message) to normal mode you just have to do it automatically
<Trevinho> yeah, there's no difference, but this allowed some better cachign i think.. Especially in the case of the pixmap icons, which we won't support anyuway... so it's fair
<muktupavels> I think items should not set icons. When it registers to host host should request icon.
<muktupavels> so item might have new method that returns requested icon
<Trevinho> eh, but it might need to change icon... so a signal to inform host about this
<Trevinho> or a property would just do that
<muktupavels> is there any reason why status items could not use only icon names?
<mitya57> Trevinho, out of curiosity, where do you want to implement the new interface? In Unity 7 indicators? Or as GNOME Shell extension?
 * mitya57 is an interested party here because he wrote the client code implementation in Qt
<Gargoyle> Is there a Gnome bug for the in-app file picker not being the same as the "Files" app?
<popey> Gargoyle: which app in particular?
<Gargoyle> Chrome at the mo, but I'm sure I've spotted it elsewhere?
<Trevinho> mitya57: i wouldn't change unity7 probably, but the shell extension indeed could include this new interface
<Trevinho> mitya57: since you did the Qt part, and since that has some code to behave differently in unity as per missing Pixmap support, are you ok in what is suggesting muktupavels for icons?
<Trevinho> anyway muktupavels maybe in the GetIcon client request could be icon-size and the client could return a touple with both retourned type and content, or something like that
<Gargoyle> popey, And the one in xchat is different too (Different from files and chrome)
<Gargoyle> Sorry, HexChat!
<mitya57> Trevinho, I am fine with the proposed changes, yes.
<Gargoyle> And firefox too... close but not quite
<muktupavels> Trevinho: that sounds good. I would also add flags parameter so there is way to request symbolic icons.
<popey> Gargoyle: ah, not surprised at firefox, and some older gtk things too
<Trevinho> muktupavels: ok, let's keep things symbolic though...
<muktupavels> I guess I need to find time and try to update interfaces again.
<Gargoyle> Popey, OK. Probably being a little naive - but why?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: also one thing in the host... since apps in containers might not be able to verify if this is supported by the host or not, by querying o.f.dbus for available names, I guess we should provide informations about the supported system
<Trevinho> muktupavels: so for example, an electron app can query dbus to verify weather it's available or not, and then enable it
<Trevinho> and the same for any other apps
<Trevinho> and the same for any other app
<popey> Gargoyle: depends what toolkit they use
<muktupavels> Trevinho: I did not understand that part...
<Trevinho> muktupavels: apps might be interested knowing if the shell they're running on supports this or not
<Gargoyle> popey, So there isn't jsut a standard "request file path" api or something?
<Trevinho> so... so far we have lots of apps doing if (XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP == {Unity,KDE,whathever})
<Trevinho> and we need to avoid this
<muktupavels> Trevinho: whatcher is for that. item just checks if there is at least one host.
<Trevinho> however, a sandboxed app could not be able to verify if there's a such server or not
<Trevinho> muktupavels: providing some other metadata wouldn't be bad
<popey> Gargoyle: sure, multiple standards
<muktupavels> Trevinho: why sandboxed app could not access watcher?
<Trevinho> we had ProtocolVersion which was never really used or IsStatusNotifierHostRegistered... but
 * Gargoyle scratches his head - but isn't this all gnome?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: maybe it could just access to RegisterItem method
<Trevinho> anyway, providing some "huma readable" informations about it wouldn't be bad
<Trevinho> so an app can query for tetsing if the status icon is supported or not
<Trevinho> anyway... gotta go,
<popey> Gargoyle: chrome isnt
<Gargoyle> I mean, if you really want to take linux desktop UX to the next level, isn't this the type of thing to be addressing?
<popey> Good luck getting everyone working on things on the linux desktop to follow one standard :D
<Gargoyle> Because it seems no-one is making life easy for other devs.
<Gargoyle> So (genuinely trying to understand - as I am thinking at making a desktop app), where is the "goto resource" for asking a user for a filename for save/open/etc?
<popey> Gargoyle: depends what type of app, gtk, qt, electron...
<Gargoyle> So, my desktop of choice has no effect on those?
<Gargoyle> Installing Gnome doesn't drop in a replacement qt library that maps calls to a standard set?
<popey> Gargoyle: if you write a qt app, and use qt dialogs, you'll get qt dialogs on whatever desktop
<Gargoyle> So in order to have any chance in hell of having a coherent desktop experience, Linux needs to bring together GTK, QT, Electron and any others into making an abstract library for apps to use?
<Gargoyle> All apps use the same abstraction and then the DE is the one to actually implement it?
<dobey> huh
<JanC> it seems like there is an X window (resource/handle?) leak in Compiz on zesty...?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-22
<jibel> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning jibel, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> duflu: I commented on the gdm bug, I wonder if the patch to revert the priority list was what triggered the bug
<didrocks> like 2 lists that aren't synced
<didrocks> did you see any cases where the selected session didn't work out now with new gdm?
<didrocks> (I didn't/couldn't test enough yet to be certain)
<duflu> didrocks, Oh I didn't see. Yes it sounds like things aren't synced. Possibly the real list that gets used if the popup never appeared is a different order to the popup GUI list
<ricotz> hey desktopers :)
<ricotz> afaics eog-plugins is suppose to pull in all plugins after the split, but it doesnt depend on any
<didrocks> hey ricotz
<ricotz> didrocks, hi
<duflu> didrocks, bonus though - my upstream fix remains because it was independent of your change :)
<oSoMoN> good morning didrocks, ricotz
<didrocks> duflu: your upstream fix? sorry, didn't follow along
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN!
<duflu> didrocks, my old upstream gdm fix for Wayland sessions. Twas triggered by your change (now removed) but I designed the upstream fix to not conflict. So no merge problems
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, something went wrong here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.4.0-0ubuntu1
<duflu> TLDR - everything is good
<duflu> Maybe there's another upstream ordering bug but we might have just worked around it, so hopefully won't notice any more
<didrocks> duflu: ah nice, so let's see ;)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ever seen this "Build for superseded Source" message? I haven't
<oSoMoN> I guess we'll have to wait for seb to get online to shed some light on this
<ricotz> oSoMoN, yeah, no idea, looks like the packages built, but the source never made it into the archive which seems to be the reason to reject the binaries
 * didrocks restarts, brb
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128, do you know what happened with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.4.0-0ubuntu1 ?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> oSoMoN, yes, I screwed, I didn't find a .changes so I tried to copy-ppa instead of dputing but turns out you need to send to artful-proposed and not artful like for uploads, there is no redirection for copies
<seb128> so I directly put the update to artful
<seb128> deleting the old version
<seb128> then I try to revert/go back to what we had
<seb128> but I think didn't fully worked out
<oSoMoN> do we need a 1:5.4.0-0ubuntu2 to fix things?
<seb128> I ended up going to bed and letting things to be sorted out this morning
<seb128> oSoMoN, that would be nice, with a .changes I can dput this time would even be better
<seb128> hum
<seb128> so post updates (few days pending) logout/login logged me into a GNOME session (like adwaita theme)
<seb128> where I was using ubuntu wayland
<seb128> brb, restarting in an ubuntu one
<seb128> bah, Ubuntu Wayland is what is selected in gdm
<seb128> but that's not what it gives me :/-
 * seb128 looks at didrocks 
<didrocks> seb128: still the gdm bug
<didrocks> maybe?
<seb128> I though it would be fixed once wayland is default?
<didrocks> what made you think it will be fixed?
<seb128> what I understood from the irc conversation
<didrocks> it may be fixed, that's why I infer, and should be tested afterwards
<seb128> so probably just misunderstanding from my side
<didrocks> and I told it didn't deserve more testing before reverting that change
<didrocks> you are welcome to debug…
<didrocks> you know I've been slacking all the time for the past weeks/months
<didrocks> and that I'm not doing anything either today…
<didrocks> so, I clearly have time to debug that before FF, because all other features are on their way, correct?
<oSoMoN> seb128, I had a similar issue earlier this morning, my session abruptly closed under me, and when I logged back in, I was in a gnome session instead of ubuntu
<didrocks> also, as I have extra time, I'm please to have this alt regression that starts to occurs after upgrade
<seb128> waouh, starting easily this morning
<didrocks> seb128: not pleasant after working 50h+ to be told "looks at you"
<didrocks> like "what have you done?"
<seb128> didrocks, it was not meant as a criticism
<didrocks> sounded like it
<didrocks> and the "I though it would be fixed once wayland is default?"
 * didrocks looks at logs
<didrocks> as it's the only thing that matter now
<seb128> sorry it was not meant that way
<seb128> it was an honest question
<didrocks> seb128: also, unsure why this is on me
<oSoMoN> seb128, I’m preparing a 1:5.4.0-0ubuntu2, and I’ll use that to enhance the changelog with more details about new build deps and runtime deps
<didrocks> anyone can also look at it?
<didrocks> don't think I introduced this bug…
<seb128> didrocks, it's not, don't get started the wrong way
<seb128> it's just a bug
<didrocks> well, we have a lot of those
<seb128> I mentioned your name because we discussed it a few weeks back
<seb128> right
<didrocks> the "looks at" isn't the right way to mention anyone's name
<didrocks> also, do you have this alt + left/right key triggering tty changes?
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks, but just do what is the easiest, the archive is screwed so we need the new version uploaded
<seb128> didrocks, that was meant as some teasing, sorry it went the wrong way
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> no, alt-left/right changes channels in hexchat here
<seb128> I've the current console-setup from x_nox with the upstart job removal
<seb128> but I only session restarted, not rebooted
<didrocks> sorry to have taking in that way, but I would like to have a working machine first to be able to work, as there is now this indicator thing to be done ASAP (and could have been anticipated)…
<didrocks> ah
<seb128> let me reboot
<didrocks> maybe it's because you didn't reboot
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, oSoMoN, session fixed after reboot
<seb128> gdm wasn't restart and the list of session between ui and disk was out of sync I think
<didrocks> oh, you didn't restart gdm?
<didrocks> so, didn't revert the gdm patch
<seb128> it had gnome/gnome wayland/ubuntu/ubuntu wayland with ubuntu wayland selected
<seb128> right
<didrocks> and gdm doesn't reload the list dynamically
<seb128> now after reboot it has "on xorg"
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> right
<didrocks> ok, at least, it's still **potentially** fixed
<seb128> alt-left/right still switch hexchat channels
<didrocks> grrr, I had a debconf question
<didrocks> kept the default
<didrocks> to switch keyboard layout
<didrocks> and then rebooted
<didrocks> and now, I can't do anything useful with alt :(
<didrocks> I tried wayland and xorg (currently back to xorg)
<seb128> try to maybe dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<seb128> I didn't have a debconf session
<didrocks> tried this
<didrocks> you have multiple keyboard layout, correct?
<didrocks> sounds quite common: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1508146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1508146 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "alt + left/right arrows switch between tty consoles, cannot disable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> I've fr and en
<Tribaal> hi all! Just switched to wayland, and it mostly seems to work, except my touchpad now misses a "right click" possibility. How can I help debug/fix?
<Tribaal> (the touchpad has physical clicks when depressed bottom left or bottom right. The bottom right click registers as "main" click as well)
<didrocks> succeeded in disabling alt + arrow keys thx to a workaround on that post, but weechat still not working on alt + number to switch channels
<didrocks> seb128: if you set a shortcut in gnome-terminal, like "switch to tab x" to alt + 1, what do you get printed?
<didrocks> I only have "1" printed
<didrocks> (and then, crash)
<Laney> moinoinoin
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke
<Laney> hey willcooke hey didrocks
<Laney> what's up
<didrocks> trying to understand why after today's update, alt + number doesn't work on my weechat
<didrocks> otherwise good
<didrocks> yourself?
<Laney> what got updated?
<Laney> yeah i'm okay
<didrocks> a bunch of things, didn't update yesterday
<didrocks> or rather, reboot between updates
<didrocks> first was alt + arrow keys shifted me to tty
<didrocks> (sounds like a repeated regression)
<Laney> been there
<didrocks> and now, everything "works" apart from alt + number (that I only use in weechat, unsure what else is using this)
<Laney> is it going to the terminal emulator itself?
<didrocks> alt + j + numbers works for higher buffer
<didrocks> Laney: unsure, this is the issue
<didrocks> how could I konw?
<Laney> something like xev but in the terminal
<Laney> then press the keys and see if they get to it
<Laney> or check the keybinding list and see if "switch to tab N" got remapped back by a bug ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: well, xev isn't in the terminal, which is my issue…
<didrocks> but in xev, I see the 4 events, of course
<Laney> yes
<didrocks> which isn't the terminal env :p
<Laney> not xev itself of course
<didrocks> I checked the keybinding list, nothing…
<Laney> something that does that kind of thing but in a terminal
<didrocks> I don't know of any, do you?
<Laney> I would have to research
<didrocks> how did you fix the alt + left/right btw? Just the workaround to reflush? As it happened again for multiple people, we should fix it the right way IMHO
<Laney> I didn't have it on this laptop I don't think
<didrocks> but on the other one, when you got it? Did you change anything in the archive or workarounded it locally? (just curious)
<Laney> I think I remember finding an upstream bug that described what I had
<Laney> but probably just rebooted to fix it
<Laney> did talk about it on  IRC at the time
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<didrocks> interesting, so alt + number works in other apps
<didrocks> but terminal
<didrocks> I didn't get any g-t update though
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> good! though I screwed artful yesterday night :-/
<Laney> my phone battery sucks these days
<Laney> 84% and I only read a few news articles
<seb128> turns out that copy-package to artful isn't a good idea
<Laney> oho
<seb128> it doesn't redirect to proposed
<seb128> so I sent libreoffice directly to artful
<Laney> yeah archive admins and release team don't have the safety net there
<seb128> then tried to demote-proposed and copy back the old version
<seb128> but that failed
<seb128> so artful has no libreoffice-l10n atm
<Laney> there's weird bugs around operating on the same package with copies
<Laney> you have to sometimes wait a publisher cycle
<oSoMoN> seb128, https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/libreoffice-5.4.0/
<Laney> not sure when exactly
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<Laney> did you try something like "copy-package --from=ubuntu --to=ubuntu --from-suite=artful --force-same-destination --include-binaries --version=1:5.3.4-0ubuntu1 libreoffice-l10n"?
<seb128> $ ./copy-package -b --from=ubuntu -s artful --to=ubuntu --force-same-destination -e  1:5.3.4-0ubuntu1 libreoffice-l10n
<seb128> is what I tried
<seb128> the same command worked for libreoffice itself
<Laney> just errored?
<seb128> I didn't get an error or anything for l10n
<seb128> it said it was copying
<seb128> but I never saw a result
<Laney> weird
<Laney> maybe launchpad guys can look in the logs
<Laney> that's the same command I just pasted which I think is right
<didrocks> ok, workarounded for now with alt + number-without-shift remapping in weechat
<seb128> didrocks, did you try downgrading console-setup to make sure it's the one creating the issue?
<didrocks> tried it
<didrocks> didn't work, even after reboot
<didrocks> and in the same length, Alt + Ctrl + Shift + up/down doesn't work
<didrocks> I wonder if the issue isn't related to alt + shift
<didrocks> I guess my best bet would be to list all debconf database
<jibel> didrocks, with today's iso the theme is not right when you select 'install ubuntu'
<jibel> didrocks, it's a light theme
<didrocks> jibel: ah, that's what I expected
<didrocks> jibel: ok, will get to it just after FF
<didrocks> (I guess it was already in yesterday's image though)
<seb128> jamesh, hey, did you see my msgs about connectivy portal?
<jibel> didrocks, and after installation it's x11, did the change to default to wayland landed on time for this build?
<jibel> apparently so
<didrocks> jibel: an, this one is interesting
<didrocks> anyway, log bugs, we will need to get through them whenever we can
<seb128> oSoMoN, ricotz, libreoffice situation should be sorted out, restore old packages in artful and got the new ones in artful-proposed
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks for the packages ready to sponsor
<didrocks> and another keyboard reconfigure (setting something else, and reresetting worked)
<didrocks> phew
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<didrocks> seb128: still annoying though we get things like this :/
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so back to business
<didrocks> appindicators
<didrocks> do we have a great default apps using it that I can test/showcase?
<seb128> transmission
<seb128> vino
<seb128> tomboy but it's not default
<didrocks> will give it a try with transmission
<flexiondotorg> Morning Desktopers
<didrocks> seb128: anything needed to be done for transmission? Downloading an iso, no appindicator
<didrocks> I got the second "pulseaudio" indicator though
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<seb128> didrocks, maybe the extension is not working?
<seb128> try with the appindicator tool binary?
<didrocks> seb128: well, it should work, or I wouldn't have had the second pulseaudio icon I think
<didrocks> but let's try with the tool
<seb128> didrocks, tomboy otherwise?
<didrocks> hum, install mono for one test? :p
<seb128> good point
<didrocks> finding the appindicator tool…
<seb128> didrocks, try installing indicator-keylock otherwise
<didrocks> installed, should I get anything after running it?
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> num lock
<didrocks> works
<didrocks> so transmission may be broken?
<didrocks> Trevinho: mind testing transmission with appindicator extension? ^
<didrocks> not sure it's wise to add indicator-keylock as an example
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> hey Trevinho ;)
<Trevinho> hi didrocks
<Trevinho> and seb128
<didrocks> Trevinho: with what applications are you testing generally btw?
<Trevinho> and others :)
<didrocks> like? Anything interesting for an example ?
<seb128> (in an hangout but looking more after)
<didrocks> and I need to find why having online source in pulseaudio shows up in the indicator
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've been using the example app from libappindicaotor with some random hacks, qt systray apps...
<didrocks> Trevinho: is it the same for you? ^
<Trevinho> and electron apps with forced desktop
<didrocks> could use clementine
<didrocks> as an example
<didrocks> Trevinho: is that expected that if I remove indicator-application, kill the user service, then indicator-keylock still shows up in the indicator part?
<didrocks> I was thinking that we'll need to reseed indicator-application but I'm unsure now (or was that just for unity panel proxy and the extension doesn't use it?)
<Trevinho> didrocks: no,indicator-application isn't needed at this point.
<Trevinho> didrocks: the extension create the dbus server to the applications will connect to now
<didrocks> ok, that was the unity proxy
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> Trevinho: keep us posted for transmission
<Laney> OH
<Laney> i have the alt-arrows bug too!
<didrocks> do we get any badge?
<didrocks> or need to create a launchpad team
<Laney> this is annoying when you use a tiling terminal
<Laney> that's how you switch between them :P
<didrocks> yeah, and I guess you are not affecting with alt + numbers because you don't need to use the shift keys
<didrocks> even after reconfiguring, it's funky
<didrocks> like alt + shift + number works
<didrocks> (in order)
<didrocks> but shift + alt + number doesn't
<Laney> azerty
<didrocks> well, software bug :p
<didrocks> used to work
<Laney> zorks for ,e
<Laney> sorry1
 * Laney added azerty
<didrocks> ;)
<oSoMoN> :)
<Laney> alt-shift-1234567890 and shift-alt-1234567890 work properly
<didrocks> how do you test?
<Laney> irssi
<didrocks> interesting, I doubt weechat regressed without updating
<didrocks> but there is clearly something wrong in this console-conf update (or something wrong for a long time triggered by this update)
<seb128> Laney, so the pocket copy worked yesterday but it was in sourceNEW and nothing told me
<Laney> oho
<seb128> Laney, I noticed this morning when I went to review something else
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/830614
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 830614 in Launchpad itself "Email not immediately sent for copied packages which end up in queues" [Low,Triaged]
<didrocks> oh great, deja-dup update removed all my server settings for backing up
<didrocks> quality©
<Laney> ah, we just missed its bug birthday!
<didrocks> (and reverted to cloudnext)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> guessing that it's not going to be fixed any time soon ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, there is a migration code but maybe you need to restart
<didrocks> seb128: for deja-dup?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> I did update on Friday
<didrocks> and rebooted multiple times since
<didrocks> I don't have the nautilus entries anymore, just "network server"
<didrocks> so, reentered manually the address
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> mteeeerry
<Laney> just reinstalling console-setup makes this bug happen
<Laney> probably something the postinst does
 * Laney knows what it is
<andyrock> jbicha: mooorning
<andyrock> jbicha: sorry for the ping :D
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<Laney> elif [ -d /lib/debian-installer ] || \
<Laney>      expr "$(fgconsole 2>/dev/null || true)" : '[1-6]$' >/dev/null; then
<Laney>     setupcon --force
<Laney> guess what the fgconsole is now that it wasn't before
<Laney> :)
<andyrock> hey seb128 good good
<Laney> this is an ubuntu delta
<Laney> weird
<Laney> cyphermox: xnox: can you halp with this console-setup thing?
<xnox> Laney, what's up?
<Laney> setupcon --force is now running because we have gnome-shell on vt2
<xnox> argh
<Laney> which is breaking that condition I just pasted up there
<Laney> what's the right way out?
<Laney> ask logind what's running on that vt?
<Laney> or, what's this bit of delta for and is it still necessary?
<xnox> that sounds reasonable. (logind)
<xnox> yeah, no clue, need to dig into history to find that out
<xnox> also i'm not sure if that is relevant anymore
<xnox> also 1-6 bit looks odd to me
<Laney> seems like it might be a bit crusty
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/93338
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 93338 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "updating console-setup in X destroys screen" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Laney> old skool
<Trevinho> didrocks: transmission, once i enabled the icon in settings it's working to me..
<seb128> didrocks, Trevinho, oh right it's a setting, I though that was enabled by default
<Trevinho> I've to say that the setting doesn't seem to work well when toggled
<Trevinho> so it might be something to look at anyway
<jamesh> seb128: sorry, missed your ping.  I've got a patch ready.  I don't think I've got access to our network-manager packaging git repo, but I can send you the patch.
<Laney> hey jamesh
<jamesh> hi Laney
<Laney> you good?
<jamesh> yes.
<Trevinho> didrocks, seb128: I guess that the setting was somewhat enabled by default in unity.. But not sure.
<Trevinho> anyway indeed there's a problem when toggling it, so I'll look into that too
<seb128> jamesh, that would nb
<seb128> jamesh, that would be good thanks
<jamesh> seb128: I've just emailed you the patch (this is against the network-manager/ubuntu repo, with the other packaging changes
<seb128> thx
<flexiondotorg> I was testing isos last night, no DNS resolution in the daily images. Can other desktopers confirm?
<Laney> See #ubuntu-devel, it's being worked on atm
<Laney> flexiondotorg:
<flexiondotorg> Laney ty
<jamesh> oSoMoN: btw, I started a conversation about the fonts issue with snaps yesterday: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/desktop-allow-access-to-host-system-fonts/1796
<jamesh> oSoMoN: I think we can get this supported in one of the existing interfaces so it eventually just works for all apps
<oSoMoN> jamesh, thanks, I'll be following that conversation closely
<seb128> back
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, so I was wondering how doable it would be to use the same "source" (which I guess is libmessaging-menu) that unity was using to make the dock displays unread-count indications
<Trevinho> seb128: no that wasn't libmessaginmenu
<Trevinho> seb128: applications interacting with launcher were using libunity...
<Trevinho> or just simple dbus (they only have to implement an interface of the c.c.Unity.Launcher) that gives infos such as `{'count': 2551L, 'urgent': False, 'progress-visible': False, 'count-visible': True, 'progress': 0.0}`
<Trevinho> seb128: anyway... implementing that shouldn't be hard
<Trevinho> maybe together with defining a new API that could other apps using without relying in libunity later
<seb128> right
<seb128> having a proper API would be nice, that's going to take more time though
<Trevinho> well, I think our API is already fine... just adding an alias to something like com.ubuntu.Launcher maybe or something even more generic
<Trevinho> or.. .actually there were already some efforts fore that
<Trevinho> seb128: so dockmanager API was defined some years ago... we could just tell people to use that in future, as it's basically compatible already
<Trevinho> http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Writing_Helpers#DockManager_DBus_Interface_Specification
<seb128> Trevinho, that would be nice
<Trevinho> so together with implementing the libunity one, we can support both
<Trevinho> it shouldn't be too much effort (if we already want one)
<ricotz> Trevinho, hmm
<ricotz> Trevinho, I didn't even came around to add dockmanager support to plank, since I was outruled by LauncherEntry
<seb128> Trevinho, well, if andyrock wants to look at that I wouldn't say no :-)
<andyrock> seb128: kk I'll take a look
<Trevinho> ricotz: yeah... well, we can still support both, or just rename that as something less unity-dependent
<Trevinho> sure :)
<andyrock> seb128: do you know the url of the xenial branch of update-notifier? I cannot find it under https://code.launchpad.net/update-notifier
<seb128> andyrock, I'm not sure there is one
<andyrock> so do I need to send the debdiff on the bug to SRU it later on?
<seb128> yes
<andyrock> kk
<ricotz> Trevinho, are you aware of any dockmanager API user besides docky?
<ricotz> let me rephrase, ... any maintained application?
<Trevinho> ricotz: i thought plank was using it, but if not..... well then no.
<ricotz> Trevinho, I see, I remember awn and docky
<Trevinho> ricotz: also cairo dock was, but yeah... nothing really in use
<ricotz> so renaming the unity LauncherEntry interfaces to something more generic seems reasonable
<Trevinho> ricotz: we can still continue in keeping our APIs just supporiting a more unity-less namespace
<Trevinho> ok
<ricotz> and having a more common trigger-DBus-service
<ricotz> e.g. not only "com.canonical.Unity"
<Trevinho> agree
<Trevinho> maybe the best thing to  do in the new namespace would be getiting rid of dbusmenu for the quiclists, supporing gmenu
<Trevinho> but that's a different story
<ricotz> having libunity exposing/supporting the gmenu would be great
<ricotz> seems better to move this gmenu parser of gnome-shell code into glib or gtk+
<Laney> xnox: it got a bit out of hand https://paste.ubuntu.com/25369254/
<xnox> Laney, you didn't want to use e.g. $ loginctl --no-legend list-sessions?
<xnox> and then parse and do: loginctl show-session c14 | grep Type
<xnox> or what not?
<xnox> $ loginctl -p Type show-session c14
<xnox> Type=x11
<Laney> haha
<xnox> Laney, i read that as sarcasm as in "silly xnox, no, you see this and that happens when calling loginctl"
<xnox> =)
<Laney> I didn't fancy parsing that stuff
<Laney> but if there's a way to get it in an easy to read way
<Laney> that would be better
<Laney> it was a journey that led to a strange place
 * Laney sees --no-legend
<tjaalton> is the keyring known to not work under wayland?
<xnox> yeah, but there is still whitespace
<Laney> should be ok with awk
<xnox> yeah, i'd preffer: loginctl --no-pager --no-legend list-sessions; and then loginctl -p Type show-session $session
<xnox> and probably compare != "Type=tty" or some such
<xnox> although busctl is nice =)
<farhad> sorry to ask here, but in ubuntu channel no body knows this question. is there any way to autohide or remove top panel in ubuntu 16.04? maybe via unity.css file?
<GunnarHj> willcooke, seb128: Saw that the trello card "GNOME and fcitx" has been moved to 18.04 proposed, and want to remind of the need to make a decision on the default IM framework for CJKV languages in Ubuntu 17.10.
<Laney> xnox: http://paste.debian.net/982518/ ?
<GunnarHj> There has been some discussion in the list thread which started with this message:
<GunnarHj> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-May/004935.html
<xnox> Laney, nice
<xnox> me like
<Laney> I think I can eliminate the second call
<Laney> sec
<didrocks> jbicha: hey! Do you plan updating gnome-shell today? I would have another upload in the pipe and would prefer basing it on 2.25.90 design
 * Laney stabs sh
<didrocks> Trevinho: it was probably a distro patch to set it on by default, it's not a gsetting key
<didrocks> (for transmission)
<didrocks> the default is hardcoded in code
<Trevinho> ah... ok
<didrocks> so, we don't really have good examples by default
<didrocks> vino isn't going to work on wayland
<didrocks> and transmission indicator isn't that interesting
<didrocks> (and skype doesn't work yet), I wonder what we can screenshot
<didrocks> would revert to the keyload I guess
<seb128> jbicha, hey, jam_esh got a n-m debdiff, can you have a look/merge it?
<cyphermox> Laney: did you file a bug about this?
<Laney> cyphermox: not yet
<cyphermox> (your console-setup bug)
<Laney> i'll file a bug with patch if you want to review it
<cyphermox> sure, ok
<Laney> found another bug though
<cyphermox> ah?
<Laney> run setupcon --force -k in a wayland session
<Laney> then it gets into some messed up mode where ctrl-c kills gnome-shell
<Laney> /o\
<seb128> ah
<seb128> so you confirmed that weird bug :p
<Laney> sounds like bug #1710637
<ubot5> bug 1710637 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Input falls through to gdm3 and terminates the session on Ctrl+C" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710637
<Laney> but I don't think that's something you run multiple times per day
<seb128> that one indeed
<cyphermox> well, it's pretty obvious that anything setupcon is likely to break things if run on an X console
<Laney> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo probably not this
<seb128> :-/
<cyphermox> that's why X was going to tty7 before...
<Laney> the postinst of keyboard-configuration is running this
<Laney> not behind any guard or anything
<cyphermox> right
<Laney> -k doesn't break stuff on x
<cyphermox> k attempts to muck with keymaps. Anything like that happening on a console that is used for graphics is kind of wrong
<kenvandine> Trevinho, we have a fix submitted for a theme bug I filed, would you mind reviewing it?  https://code.launchpad.net/~c-lobrano/ubuntu-themes/bug-1708141/+merge/328927
<Laney> it explicitly calls setupcon --force -k if it sees $DISPLAY
<Laney> so this is intentional
<cyphermox> (as X or Wayland or whatever else changes the console's mode anyway, and is supposed to handle keys and all by itself
<kenvandine> Trevinho, i think it looks fine, but my gtk theme css foo is rusty :)
<cyphermox> Laney: sounds like a bug
<Laney> ok, feel free to just delete it then
<didrocks> jbicha: if you don't plan to update to G-S this week, I can go on with 3.24, but do you mind updating the bzr branch? (it only has -0ubuntu5)
<cyphermox> Laney: the fact that it worked before doesn't mean it was correct :)
<Laney> it's simpler to delete it than to figure out why it is broken
<kenvandine> Trevinho, specifically i think it's consistent with other buttons, so should be fine
<Trevinho> kenvandine: yeah I saw them, I just had to test them all :)
<cyphermox> Laney: I agree
<cyphermox> if we can't figure out whether the console is safe to configure, skip it
<Trevinho> anyone can check this for me https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/radiance-headerbar-buttons-fix/+merge/324516 ?
<Trevinho> too?
<Laney> cyphermox: bug #1712356 - please review
<ubot5> bug 1712356 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Update breaks graphical system when X/Wayland is on vt[1-6]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712356
<Laney> untested, unbuilt, need to go have lunch :-)
<cyphermox> I was just about to suggest /run/systemd/system
<cyphermox> AGH
<Laney> what
<cyphermox> a copy-pasta fail
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25369833/
<Laney> that breaks if you're sshed in and someone else is logged into x doesn't it?
<cyphermox> no, that checks the current ession
<Laney> that's the point
<Laney> you need to check any session
<cyphermox> hum
<cyphermox> won't your patch have the same issue?
<Laney> nope, I look at all sessions, check if their tty is the foreground one and if it is type=tty
<cyphermox> sure, you look at all sessions, when you run the fg one, you check if it's a tty and then run setupcon
<Laney> yep
<Laney> that's the intention of the code afaik
<cyphermox> you'd break X the same way as my change, if setupcon affects all VTs
<cyphermox> the changes are equivalent, AFAICT.
<Laney> no they aren't
<Laney> you look at the current session of the user that's running the postinst
<cyphermox> sure.
<Laney> I look at all sessions that anyone has open on the machine at the time
<cyphermox> yes; in the for loop of all the sessions, you /find/ the current one. ie.     if [ -n "${vtnr}" ] && [ "${vtnr}" -eq "${FGCONSOLE}" ]; then
<Laney> that current one might not be the one that's doing this package upgrade
<Laney> you only find it if that is the case
<cyphermox> in what case would you not find the session running the upgrade?
<Laney> SSH to a machine, run the upgrade, XDG_SESSION_ID is a tty, run setupcon, break the active gnome-shell
<Laney> or: SSH to a machine, run the upgrade, fgconsole gives you the TTY of gnome-shell, look at all sessions, find that TTY, see that it is Type=wayland, don't run setupcon
<Laney> see you shortly
<seb128> bbiab, changing location and stopping for some errands on the way
<popey> oSoMoN: getting reports that the chromium snap is broken on nvidia proprietary drivers
<popey> (it's broken here)
<cyphermox> Laney: sorry, I had a thinko on what fgconsole was doing. that said, now I'm starting to think we should really fix setupcon rather than working around this
<oSoMoN> popey, darn, I’ll look into that, any useful output?
<cyphermox> for now though I guess we'll upload that, no sense in blocking console-setup longer
<popey> oSoMoN: sadly not, I know flexiondotorg has debugged some of these, and has fixed them, perhaps he can help
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, your expertise is needed! ^
<popey> oSoMoN: can you point me at the yaml?
<oSoMoN> popey, https://git.launchpad.net/~osomon/+git/chromium-snap/tree/snap/snapcraft.yaml?h=stable
<didrocks> cyphermox: speaking of keyboard, since this update, I have some weird effect: like Alt + Shift + number (in order) works as expect
<didrocks> cyphermox: but Shift + Alt + number (in this order) doesn't
<didrocks> like it's printing the digit as if I didn't press Alt
<didrocks> so modifier order sounds like important
<cyphermox> didrocks: since what update?
<didrocks> cyphermox: console-setup
<didrocks> and this command ran on my GNOME session
<cyphermox> it hasn't been updated in any meaningful way
<didrocks> well, it did screw up my alt + arrow keys
<didrocks> as for Laney
<didrocks> and various alt + number behaviors
<kenvandine> Trevinho, i built that themes branch in bileto, silo 2913
<cyphermox> yeah, that might be the bug that Laney was fixing, but I can't do more than that
<didrocks> cyphermox: do you know how I can debug and restore so that alt + shift + number is equivalent to shift + alt + number?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> I would close the session and reopen it
<didrocks> did that
<didrocks> rebooted
<didrocks> didn't work
<cyphermox> then it's not setupcon
<didrocks> (both on wayland or xorg)
<cyphermox> something else must have been changed.
<didrocks> well, running that command did change quite a lot of things in my session, and other updates in the same transaction don't seem relevant
<cyphermox> sure, but not across a reboot
<cyphermox> it's not like it's going to change settings.
<didrocks> I had the alt + arrow keys issue persistent between reboots
<didrocks> another user is fine, so at least, it's not system-wide
<didrocks> (the other user wasn't connected during the upgrade)
<didrocks> but I don't even know where that config could be
<cyphermox> yes, but you're talking about a tool that is meant for TTYs, not graphical sessions
<didrocks> but this tool was ran on graphical sessions by error if I understand the bug correctly
<didrocks> due to tty2
<cyphermox> it's not impossible that gnome-settings-daemon might have noticed changes and mucked with the settings on its end for them to be persistent, but that seems unlikely
<didrocks> any idea where I should start debugging from? That sounds annoying
<didrocks> (I only find debug info on systemd-localed, which we don't use)
<cyphermox> compare gsettings between the session that works and the one that doesn't
<didrocks> cyphermox: what I already did, nothing in gsettings, I bet it's in an obscure .conf file
<cyphermox> if it was setupcon, then it would have to affect all terminals
<didrocks> what it did, for running users
<cyphermox> but you rebooted since
<didrocks> yep
<cyphermox> so if now it's not affecting all users, it's not the cause of the issue
<didrocks> which is still a strange coincidence, you will admit
<cyphermox> otherwise maybe try to reboot, login to the user that "works" first, see if then it's not good
<didrocks> hum, good idea
<didrocks> will try this
<didrocks> so that this user goes to tty2
<cyphermox> no, it's not, it's something to be expected when changing VTs like that
<cyphermox> the possibility here is that setupcon runs at boot (as it always did) and races with gdm/your session
<didrocks> hum, no, first user session is correct with the other one
<didrocks> so, it's something that was picked on the upgrade and persisted
<didrocks> but what? good question
<jbicha> Laney: what do you think about gjs' failing autopkgtests? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/786572
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786572 in general "installed-tests failure with gjs 1.49.90 on Ubuntu" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> can we ignore the test failure this time? it looks like it's a new test
<seb128> re
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the feedback/replies on the desktop list!
<cyphermox> didrocks: that couldn't be caused by console-setup, sorry
<cyphermox> didrocks: I have no idea where to look except for gsettings
<didrocks> seb128: yw!
<didrocks> cyphermox: no worry, let's see if someone else is getting this
<didrocks> cyphermox: weird that modifiers press order could give different results
 * seb128 shrugs at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=753678
<ubot5> Gnome bug 753678 in lock-screen "Desktop temporarily visible after wake up from suspend" [Normal,Assigned]
<seb128> mdeslaur is going to like that one
<didrocks> never saw similar issues before :)
<seb128> well at least we fixed them in lightdm/unity
<seb128> that one is open for some years with a CVE assigned
<seb128> :-(
<popey> oSoMoN: ok, i have fixed chromium. it launches now
<mdeslaur> seb128: hopeless :P
<oSoMoN> popey, cool, so what was it?
<popey> some env vars missing in your launcher
<popey> am just rebuilding one more time to test again
<oSoMoN> great!
<oSoMoN> popey, LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH ?
<Laney> jbicha: will look after meeting
<Laney> cyphermox: ok, thanks for the brainstorm, are you reviewing/uploading or want me to?
 * Laney finds the list of meeting names quickly
<kenvandine> o/
<kenvandine> :-D
<cyphermox> Laney: reviewing, I'm doing a console-setup merge....
<Laney> righto
<seb128> hey
<Laney> well it would be good to do this sooner rather than later
<Laney> as it breaks the session
<jbicha> o/
<Laney> ALRIGHTTTTTTTTT
<Laney> #startmeeting desktop team meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 22 15:33:23 2017 UTC.  The chair is Laney. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic:
<Laney> andyrock (out), dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, heber, kenvandine, laney , oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<didrocks> hey
<oSoMoN> o/
<dgadomski> o/
<andyrock> I'm here actually
<Laney> ooooooooooooooho
<Laney> less pasting for me
<Laney> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> # holidays most of last week
<andyrock> # reviwing some Marco's code
<andyrock> # proposed an MP for update-notifier on artful
<andyrock> # preparing MPs for update-notifier on X and T
<andyrock> # updating patches to update-manager to catch up with new design
<andyrock> # eow
<Laney> merci
<Laney> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: dgadomski
 * Laney meows
<Laney> he just waved
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * implemented a fix to bug #1702529, will offer it upstream and prepare SRUs after proper testing
<dgadomski> * did some research in the field of disabling WiFi Direct functionality. There's no option for it in NM (I think) and there's a bug in iwlwifi preventing to disable it with wpa_cli. I started a discussion about it in linux-wireless ml, will prepare a lp bug.
<dgadomski> * looking into python performance regression (bug #1638695)
<dgadomski> * testing my fix to bug #1638695
<dgadomski> eof
<ubot5> bug 1702529 in samba (Ubuntu) " ACCESS_DENIED with symlinks within a root ("/") share" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702529
<ubot5> bug 1638695 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "Python 2.7.12 performance regression" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638695
<Laney> aaaaaaaaaaaha
<dgadomski> my irc client froze I guess
<Laney> thanks dgadomski
<Laney> good to see the python thing getting fixed
<Laney> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> * Did a lot of changes to ubuntu and GNOME Shell vanilla sessions:
<didrocks>  - Separate between a vanilla and GNOME session.
<didrocks>  - Uploaded glib changes for per-session override.
<didrocks>  - Cleaned up overrides per session (global, gdm, ubuntu, unity) ones. That way, we have 2 sessions with vanilla having GNOME's default.
<didrocks>  - Make the vanilla session more vanilla by having GNOME themes and font. Rewrote the way we patched the Shell theme to keep in sync while still shipping 2 versions.
<didrocks>  - Use non symbolic icons in the appmenu for our ubuntu session while still having upstream using the symbolic ones.
<didrocks>  - Implement a Gnome Shell ubuntu mode, enabled only in the ubuntu session with our changes.
<didrocks>  - Worked with dash to dock upstream to add our "ubuntu" branch there, renaming and slight changes with different defaults. Implemented some settings we want users to have access in GNOME Control Center and wrote as well the transition from the unity settings to ubuntu dock ones. Pushed some changes to the master dash to dock upstream branch.
<didrocks>  - Switched our ubuntu & gnome sessions to wayland by default.
<didrocks>  - Fixed sound above 100% menu in a compatible way with upstream vanilla session. Opened a discussion with GNOME design team.
<didrocks>  - Fixed our battery indicator by using upstream one, while still using our own icon themes for other icons and making corresponding changes in unity-power (+ awesome tests update fun).
<didrocks> * Wrote about all those changes with rationale in blog posts:
<didrocks>  - https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/14/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-1/
<didrocks>  - https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/15/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-2/
<didrocks>  - https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/16/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-3/
<didrocks>  - https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/17/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-4/
<didrocks>  - https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/18/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-5/
<didrocks>  - https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/21/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-6/
<didrocks>  - thanks to Will for rereading and typo fixes before publish!
<didrocks> * Engaging on those via twitter, google+, numerous comments on my blog (more than 100 in total) as well french forum.
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks>  - review some mate uploads in gtk unity module?
<didrocks>  - review some gjs new packages and help transition.
<didrocks> .
<oSoMoN> wow
<seb128> indeed oow :-)
<seb128> wow
<Laney> thx, nice one
<Laney> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: duflu
<Laney> someone tell me when this is done (bluez ...) please
<Laney> * Totem performance: Investigating and profiling... - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1698270 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gst-3.0/+bug/1698282 - Completed an initial/partial fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubu
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1698270 in Totem "Totem pauses and stutters during video playback even when CPU usage is low" [High,Incomplete]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1698282 in Totem "Totem uses dramatically higher CPU than any other video player" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laney> ntu/+source/totem/+bug/1698282 - ... but more work is still required. Ongoing.
<jackpot51> Discussion about Pop! OS right now, right here: https://chat.pop-os.org/community/channels/town-square
<Laney> * Video acceleration: - Trello card (and public announcement) still blocked on the final
<Laney> checklist item, awaiting sponsorship:
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-
<Laney> addons/+bug/1709166
<Laney> * PulseAudio: xenial SRU still blocked awaiting sponsorship: - https://bugs.launchpad.net/pulseaudio/+bug/1539209
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1539209 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Zesty) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT in pa_alsa_path_set_volume() from source_set_volume_cb() from pa_source_process_msg()" [High,New]
<Laney> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, gdm, ubuntu-themes, bluez,
<Laney> pulseaudio and mir. - Also completed another backlog expiry review, this time for
<Laney> yakkety-specific bugs.
<Laney> * BlueZ 5.46 released to artful this week.
<didrocks> Laney: done
<seb128> I did the pulseaudio/xenial sponsoring from duflu today
<Laney> thanks didrocks
<Laney> seb128: nice one
<Laney> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • Lots of GNOME 3.25.90 work. Some of the bigger pieces landed:
<jbicha> ◦ Evolution
<jbicha> ◦ webkit2gtk & epiphany
<jbicha> ◦ gnome-calendar (now supports recurring events)
<jbicha> ◦ tracker2 (split source package means we'll probably be able to sync this with Debian from now on)
<jbicha> ◦ nautilus now offers full-text search for indexed files if you have tracker running
<jbicha> ◦ gjs (in artful-proposed)
<jbicha> • Reported pango regressions, cherry-picked a fix for one from bugzilla, and reverted to building with autotools for the other
<jbicha> • LocutusofBorg fixed the s390x build for geary so the git snapshot using webkit2gtk is now in artful
<jbicha> • empathy now uses webkit2gtk too. If we didn't care about boinc or gnucash, we could probably complete remove old webkitgtk from 17.10.
<jbicha> • Uploaded the 3 new library source packages for GNOME Builder 3.26 to Debian & Ubuntu new queues
<jbicha> eof
<Laney> thx
<Laney> good to see more tomboy users
<didrocks> jbicha: are you going to update to GNOME Shell 2.25.90 soon?
<seb128> and g-c-c 3.25?
<jbicha> didrocks: I kinda want to see gjs migrate out of proposed first
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, I have a change for G-S tomorrow and there is the fit and finish sprint on Thursday/Friday, so maybe next week?
<didrocks> (as I'll probably upload some theme changing on Friday after the sprint)
<seb128> I guess gcc is part of the gnome-session/g-s-d migration you mentioned yesterday?
<jbicha> the sprint should probably be working on 3.25 instead
<didrocks> jbicha: well, sounds like maybe not, upstream may revert the transparent bar by default
<jbicha> when I rebuilt gnome-session for the gsd transition, it's now complaining about the gnome-session s390x binaries
<jbicha> I could just upload all the remaining pieces instead of trying to separate transitions now
<didrocks> (please don't do G-S then for now)
<jbicha> gnome-control-center 3.26 requires new mutter for the Display panel to work I believe…
<seb128> k
<Laney> ok, thanks, moving on
<Laney> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: jamesh
<Laney> didn't get a status from you, so maybe you are still here to give one
<seb128> he tends to forget
<seb128> and probably late for him
<Laney> I know, but we'll see.
<Laney> k, jamesh please mail your status to us
<Laney> #topic jibel heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: jibel heber
<jbicha> didrocks: btw, your Dock panel needs to be rewritten for g-c-c 3.26
<didrocks> jbicha: don't have time for this right now, but will welcome any help
<Laney> :/
<Laney> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Short week for me, on vacation friday -> monday
<kenvandine> * oSoMoN and I discussed a strategy for our snap publisher and support.  Documented as a wiki page on the forum and added links to all the branches and snaps.  https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snaps-officially-supported-by-canonical/1719
<kenvandine> * Added a couple of collaborators to all of my snaps, the active collaborators will actually persist after we change the publisher.
<kenvandine> * Changed owner of all the branches and snaps to ~ubuntu-desktop in LP
<kenvandine> * Finished up the simple-scan classic snap and got it published in the store.  I also committed the snapcraft.yaml upstream.
<kenvandine> * Worked on strict confinement for simple-scan, not quite working yet but according to snappy-debug the policy should actually be working.  Need to figure that out still.
<kenvandine> * Tested theme fix for vertically linked buttons, would like to get that landed this week.
<kenvandine> EOF
<Laney> nice
<Laney> Trevinho or me can probably review the theme if you request us on it
<kenvandine> yeah, i pinged Trevinho this morning
<Trevinho> kenvandine: yeah, I checked them
<Trevinho> I've a bileto silo ready...
<kenvandine> oh... :)
<kenvandine> i'll kill mine then
<Laney> what's a few CPU cycles between friends
<Laney> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: laney
<Laney> • short week
<Laney> • tracked down glib test problems, got them running again/made them pass, uploaded to unstable
<Laney> • debugged systemd autopkgtest timeouts, buggy disabling of KillUserProcesses with meson switch
<Laney> • some more random autopkgtest administration - lxd workers getting stuck (wrote a script to help with that maybe), lxc workers running out of space, ...
<Laney> • looked at ubiquity/console-setup ftbfsing so we can get the g-s-d launching code in, uploaded that...
<Laney> • ...triggered a bug in the console-setup postinst that was calilng setupcon on gnome-shell sessions, breaking the keyboard, proposed a patch there which cyphermox is taking from me to upload hopefully soon
<Laney> • did some gnome-software bugfixes upstream
<Laney> <imagine an emoji here>
<Laney> I assume that is done now
<Laney> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • wrote call for testing chromium snap, got some useful feedback and pushed fixes
<oSoMoN> • published chromium snap to stable channel, updated beta channel
<oSoMoN> • just got more fixes from popey for nvidia, will push a new version to the candidate channel in a moment
<oSoMoN> • created doc on forum for snaps officially supported by Canonical
<oSoMoN> • shared chromium GCC-specific patches (still in use for trusty builds) with other chromium packagers, took an action item to upstream them where relevant
<oSoMoN> • continued experimenting with is_official_build=true and is_component_build=false for chromium builds, which would get us much closer to official chrome packages (but with the chromium branding of course), everything builds and runs fine except trusty armhf (ld gets OOM)
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice 1:5.4.0-0ubuntu2 in artful-proposed (still building), thanks Rico and Seb
<oSoMoN> • built libreoffice 5.4.0 snap but seeing at least one important issue, will push to edge channel and continue investigating
<oSoMoN> EOF
<Laney> thanks oSoMoN, nice stuff
<Laney> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> * travelled for a meeting on an national holiday, swapped a day back in exchange
<seb128> * sponsoring (intel-vaapi-driver, mpv, gstreamer-vaapi, pulseaudio, poppler, bluez, totem, * libreoffice, pulseaudio for xenial)
<seb128> * NEW review for gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock and gnome-shell-extension-appindicator
<seb128> * screwed libreoffice in artful by copying to the wrong pocket, did some archive admin dance
<seb128> to fix the situation
<seb128> * tested new g-c-c shell UI
<seb128> * rhythmbox-plugin-alternative-toolbar by default
<seb128> * replied to snapcraft discussions about gnome platform
<seb128> * reported some GNOME bugs upstream
<seb128> * uploaded xdg-user-dirs without pkgbinarymangler tweak to get translations imported
<seb128> * reviewed trello board status and updated some cards
<seb128> * followed up on the mailing list about desktop apps selection
<seb128> * chassed up some feature work to get things landing before ff this week
<seb128> </week>
<Laney> weeeeee
<seb128> haha
<Laney> are those gstreamer patches being worked upstream?
<Laney> well, not your work I guess
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: tkamppeter
<seb128> he's getting reviews so seems to go in the right direction
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Switched to C/C++ 11 standards, silenced all compiler warnings, configurable timeouts for legacy CUPS broadcasting/browsing, corrections in README, 1.16.3 release. Prepared cups-browsed for PCLm support (Mopria and Wi-Fi Direct driverless printing).
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Student project coordination and mentoring. GSoC ends this week. Final video meeting with the 5 print dialog students, they have done well. Test of the dialog, works, needs some polishing. PCLm printing tests. PCLm (Mopria and Wi-Fi Direct driverless printing) support will make it into Ubuntu before Feature Freeze. All 7 students will pass.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<Laney> 5 people working on the print dialog!
<Laney> thanks tkamppeter
<Laney> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Analisys, testing and hacking of indicators / tray with Top Icons and AppIndicator extensions
<Trevinho> · Reviewed some theme changes
<Trevinho> · Fixed an issue in mutter with fractional scaling and stretched wallpaper
<Trevinho> · More gcc7/cmake-3.9 fixes in nux/compiz (got a porter box to check some sigc signal issues in some archs)
<Trevinho> · Working in StWidgets scaling
<Trevinho>  - EOF
<tkamppeter> Yes, 2 on a Qt dialog, 1 on a CUPS backend and backend/frontend lib, 1 on LibreOffice patches and 1 on Google Cloiud Print backend.
<Laney> ah, St, fun
<Laney> thanks Trevinho
<Laney> hmm, did I have a status from robert_ancell
<Laney> don't think so, ok
<Laney> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team meeting | Current topic: AOB
<Laney> k, thanks!
<Laney> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 22 16:06:23 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-08-22-15.33.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks Laney, good meeting!
<seb128> I'm surprised jbicha didn't bring any ffe or landing discussion in the aob :-)
<oSoMoN> thanks all
<jbicha> we kinda talked about those a bit already
<jbicha> seb128: should we temporarily keep installing the old g-c-c for testing if we upload 3.25.90?
<seb128> jbicha, that would be useful
<jbicha> ok
<GammaDraconis> Hello, the notifications will be top right on Arful ?
<didrocks> GammaDraconis: you will get news about it tomorrow in my next blog post :)
<didrocks> (would be indicators)
<ogra_> they will probably bottom right and upside down :P
<ogra_> *+be
<jbicha> not to be confused with the notifications in the clock menu which is staying in the center top right, right?
 * didrocks adds the "if user_name == ogra", as usual
<didrocks> yep ;)
<ogra_> :D
<willcooke> night all
<Laney> nn
<cyphermox> Laney: change looks good, works fine, I'm running one last test (I managed to find a way to reduce this to something even simpler), and if it works I'll upload that, otherwise upload your version
<Trevinho> kenvandine: can you please have  a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/radiance-headerbar-buttons-fix/+merge/324516 ?
<kenvandine> Trevinho, looking
<kenvandine> Trevinho, was it using the ambiance button before?
<Trevinho> kenvandine: yep
<kenvandine> Trevinho, tested and approved
<Trevinho> thanks
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> that looked really bad in radiance
<kenvandine> which i never use :)
<Trevinho> kenvandine: also https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/better-destructive-action/+merge/329392
<Trevinho> yeah me too :)
 * Trevinho (an example destructive action is when shift+delete on a file in nautilus)
<kenvandine> Trevinho, ok, i'll take a look
<kenvandine> Trevinho, this branch isn't built into the silo yet right?
<Trevinho> kenvandine: not yet
<Trevinho> kenvandine: it's building right now
<kenvandine> cool, so i can ca see what it looks like currently
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-23
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> good morning oSoMoN and all
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, jibel, didrocks
<oSoMoN> didrocks, nuit courte et agitée, mais ça va, et toi?
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, good afternoon
<didrocks> hey duflu ;)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va ici, juste fatigué :)
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> I'm publishing the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter at the moment, I haven't seen the Desktop Team update in a few weeks... am I missing it or is it just not being published? :)
<oSoMoN> tsimonq2, the last newsletter was sent on August 11th
<oSoMoN> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-August/005117.html
<tsimonq2> oSoMoN: Ah ok, but that's not within the past week (15th to 21st is what this issue covers) ;)
<oSoMoN> tsimonq2, no indeed, it's not very recent news
<didrocks> tsimonq2: I guess grab Will once he's around
<didrocks> (but wish him a happy birthday first :p)
<tsimonq2> oSoMoN, didrocks: ok
<tsimonq2> shhh, we gotta surprise him, didrocks ;)
<didrocks> :-)
<willcooke> morning all
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> happy birthday!
<willcooke> :) ha, thanks oSoMoN!
<didrocks> hey willcooke, happy birthday!
<willcooke> morning didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> to celebrate this, upload one package! :)
<willcooke> hehe
<oSoMoN> one upload a day, keeps the doctor away?
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> refreshing the seed, I saw:
<didrocks> Removed gdm3 from desktop [s390x]
<didrocks> Removed gnome-shell from desktop [s390x]
<didrocks> Removed ubuntu-session from desktop [s390x]
<didrocks> like "WHAT"?
<didrocks> and then, I noticed [s390x]
<willcooke> :DD
<didrocks> knowing that I did those removals in the archive a couple of days ago :)
<didrocks> phew
<didrocks> so… the other change is:
<didrocks> Added gnome-shell-extension-appindicator to desktop
<didrocks> \o/
<willcooke> yay!
<koza> duflu hey and https://code.launchpad.net/~kzapalowicz/bluez/+git/bluez/+merge/329308
<duflu> koza, OK
<tsimonq2> willcooke: Happy birthday! :D
<willcooke> koza, duflu - I can't do the BT meeting today I'm afraid.  And seb128 is off as well.
<willcooke> tsimonq2, thanks!!
<duflu> willcooke, yeah I cancelled too
<duflu> ... FYI koza
<tsimonq2> oSoMoN, didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue517 ;)
 * didrocks likes avoiding "shocks" ;)
<didrocks> thanks for the mention tsimonq2!
<tsimonq2> didrocks: You're welcome, keep up the great work ;)
<tsimonq2> (*everyone*, that is ;) )
<koza> duflu, willcooke, right then I will cancel as well :-) Only one thing I had was the update but once duflu acks and top-approves my MP I'll merge it and send the src package for someone to upload. so duflu no pressure but much depends now on you ;-)
<willcooke> thanks koza
<duflu> koza, well, I cancelled because I am away this afternoon. We'll see
<didrocks> willcooke: got ownership of the appindicator extension repo, transferring now to ubuntu org
<didrocks> (funny that it's needed to transfer to me first so that I can retransfer ;))
<willcooke> didrocks, great stuff!  Saw the emails with the upstream, great work
<didrocks> and https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator :
<didrocks> we got nice exchanges on the bug report as well, they rock :)
 * didrocks adds the ubuntu branch to it now
<didrocks> and https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/tree/ubuntu :)
<didrocks> let's publish the blog post thus
<didrocks> and published/tweeted/g+ssed
<willcooke> reshared
<didrocks> hum, linux unplugged from yesterday is entitled "forks done right"
<didrocks> I think this is related to the blog posts, will need to listen to it while running :p
<didrocks> in the shownotes "Ubuntu just showed every other distro how to roll a Dock"
<didrocks> funny :)
<willcooke> listening now
<didrocks> (linking to phoronix though :p)
<willcooke> didrocks, looks like it starts around 49m
<willcooke> "What happens when an adult makes a Linux distribution"
 * tsimonq2 sleeps, o/ all
<willcooke> night tsimonq2
<didrocks> willcooke: thanks! Will definitively listen to it :)
<didrocks> good night tsimonq2
<jibel> didrocks, both "ubuntu" and "ubuntu xorg" log me in x11. is it known? It's an upgraded machine not a fresh installation
<didrocks> jibel: no, so it means we still have the session bug in gdm :/
<didrocks> jibel: can you get from a vanilla machine some reproduceable steps?
<didrocks> that will help debugging
<jibel> didrocks, bug # ? or you want a new bug?
<didrocks> but clearly, gdm is mixing up session
<jibel> didrocks, I'll try an upgrade
<didrocks> hum, let's reopen the old one, one sc
<didrocks> sec*
<didrocks> jibel: upgrade not selecting the right session (or ubiquity not setting the right session after installation) is probably a different bug
<didrocks> jibel: we are talking here about: you select "ubuntu" and got xorg, (so ubuntu-xorg), right?
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1704050 this is for the second one, you can retitle ofc ^
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1704050 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Can't log in to Wayland Gnome sessions at all" [Critical,Fix released]
<jibel> didrocks, yes. I have a choice between "ubuntu" and "ubuntu on xorg" and get ubuntu-x11 in both cases
<didrocks> jibel: ok, so if you can get that from a vm, with reproduceable steps, that would be great
<duflu> koza, looking now (I hope it's easier than fixing meson problems :)
<didrocks> jibel: and let's get another bug report for upgrade (if there is any issue) and installation (where you mentioned there is one)
<didrocks> jibel: making sense?
<didrocks> really bad that you select a session in gdm and it's giving you another one…
<didrocks> probably an offset "somewhere"
<jibel> didrocks, yeah
<duflu> koza, I think a bug report (titled "Please release...") and debdiff is now required, based on https://git.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez/log/
<koza> duflu, merged so you have pushed it to artful already, nice
<duflu> koza, yes and updated the changelog again. Do you want me to do the bug/debdiff/release?
<koza> duflu, if you have time I would be awesomely grateful
<jibel> didrocks, I filed bug 1712287 yesterday for the installation case
<ubot5> bug 1712287 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Wayland is not the default session after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712287
<jibel> trying the upgrade now
<didrocks> jibel: full-upgrade?
<didrocks> willcooke: mind adding that one to trello? ^
<jibel> didrocks, from z
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> jibel: sweet :)
<didrocks> jibel: I'm retargetting to gdm
<jibel> didrocks, and the theme bug is bug 1712289
<ubot5> bug 1712289 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wrong theme in ubiquity-dm and 'Install Ubuntu' " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712289
<didrocks> could be ubiquity, I have to look at it goes
<didrocks> willcooke: same, please add that one so that I don't forget about it ^
<didrocks> jibel: thanks :)
<didrocks> the second one isn't unexpected, I need to check some things though (and we need ubiquity out of proposed first)
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<didrocks> jibel: btw, it's not radiance but adwaita
<jibel> jbicha, bug 1711625
<ubot5> bug 1708569 in Xdg User Dirs "duplicate for #1711625 1st. login fails to create a complete $HOME directory in a ubuntu-wayland (defacto default) session" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708569
<willcooke> didrocks, done - but it found a load of other ubiquity ones too
<jibel> jbicha, it is fixed, right?
<duflu> koza, BTW I think the original patch output from 'git format-patch -1 5252296b725ef1599' would have been just as good.
<didrocks> jibel: it's fixed AFAIK
<didrocks> willcooke: hum, "great"? ;)
<willcooke> didrocks, they're added to "Proposed"
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, can I publish your ubuntu-themes bilbetto changes?
<didrocks> good, thanks!
<koza> duflu, you mean in favor of what I have added to debian/patches? probably but since the format requires a few extra fields I have edited it. you know more info for future us
<duflu> Yeah, doesn't matter. And no matter what format I use, the reviewer often complains. It depends on the project, and the mood of the reviewer
<koza> right
<koza> duflu, luckily for me you have ben in a good mood  ;-)
<koza> *been
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> laney@nightingale> systemctl --user list-timers                                                                                                                                                                                   ~
<Laney> Failed to list units: Process org.freedesktop.systemd1 exited with status 1
<Laney> O_O
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, I had to rebuild it as there was a branch causing an issue
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, publishing now?
<Trevinho> didrocks: this still needs approval https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/better-destructive-action/+merge/329392
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, let me test it and come back later today
<jibel> didrocks, after an upgrade from Z, I've 'Ubuntu on Xorg' and 'Unity'
<jibel> I'll file another bug
<didrocks> jibel: why?
<didrocks> jibel: you don't have "Ubuntu"?
<jibel> didrocks, no 'Ubuntu'
<didrocks> waow, wasn't expecting that one
<didrocks> you rebooted, correct?
<jibel> didrocks, yes, it's the last step of a release upgrade
<didrocks> hum, you do have /usr/share/wayland-sessions/ubuntu.desktop
<didrocks> gdm is the default
<didrocks> and /etc/gdm3/custom.conf have #WaylandEnable=false (commented)
<didrocks> right?
<popey> oSoMoN: did you confirm that the ordering of variables in the launcher is the problem with chromium snap?
<jibel> gdm is the default, I've /u/s/w-s/ubuntu-desktop and #WaylandEnable=false
<jibel> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> jibel: thanks for checking, please log it then
 * didrocks is puzzled
<didrocks> can be that lightdm deselect the default session on logout/shutdown
<didrocks> because it doesn't see the "ubuntu" session in wayland
<didrocks> but then, why gdm doesn't pick it, weird…
<Trevinho> didrocks: you add me as collaborator in https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator so I can add branches there instead of adding it in personal
<Trevinho> not that changes much, but..
<didrocks> Trevinho: github ID?
<Trevinho> 3v1n0
<didrocks> Trevinho: done! :)
<Trevinho> ta
<didrocks> yw
<jibel> didrocks, bug 1712504
<ubot5> bug 1712504 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "No 'Ubuntu' session after an upgrade from Zesty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712504
<didrocks> thx jibel
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<jibel> Laney, I've the ALT-Fn switches to VT bug again. eg ALT-F4 doesn't close the window but goes to VT4
 * jibel goes to the vet, BIAB
<popey> jibel: i have that bug again today too
<Laney> jibel: ok, what did you do?
<Laney> that might be something else entirely
<Laney> does alt-left-right switch vt?
<popey> yes
<Laney> so what did you do?
<Laney> the thing we were working on yesterday was an upgrade problem in the console-setup package
<popey> did my updates
<popey> it's not a heavily used laptop, use terminal to update and chrome to browse. I also often plug an external display in, and switch audio stuff between local and hdmi audio devices
<Laney> did you get an update of console-setup?
<popey> yes, looks like it, from dpkg.log
<Laney> probs the same thing then
<Laney> should be fixed soon
<popey> yay
<duflu> koza: I need to run off soon, but you can track http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<oSoMoN> popey, nope I couldn't confirm, and I'm afk for the morning, will be back around 12:30 UTC
<Mirv> hey. doko is asking ~ubuntu-desktop to subscribe to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hfst-ospell - could you do that?
<Mirv> similar to libvoikko. related to bug #1708428
<ubot5> bug 1708428 in hfst-ospell (Ubuntu) "[MIR] hfst-ospell" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708428
<Mirv> oh now, he says ~desktop-packages
<Mirv> ..or ~desktop-bugs , which has more than seb128 and a couple of others
<Mirv> as seb is not around, I'll go ahead and ask Laney instead to subscribe ~desktop-bugs to hfst-ospell bugs
<koza> duflu, sure, thanks
<flexiondotorg> didrocks We've been getting mixed reports about some snaps not working, at all, for some users.
<flexiondotorg> I've been investing a few and so has popey, and we've potentially found a solution.
<flexiondotorg> It appears to be related to LD_LIBRARY_PATH "order".
<flexiondotorg> In the desktop helpers the original LD_LIBRARY_PATH is prepended, but we've found that is some (perhaps all) cases appending the original LD_LIBRARY_PATH is resolving the issues.
<flexiondotorg> I'd be interested to know if the desktop helpers prepend the existing LD_LIBRARY_PATH on purpose and for a good reason that I'm not aware of?
<doko> what is the difference of the desktop-packages and desktop-bugs teams?
<doko> as a bug subscriber?
<Laney> dunno, I think we're using desktop-bugs though
<Laney> Mirv: I added it, it's probably best to talk with the owning team before in future though
<jamesh> the initial polkit support branch has been merged to snapd master
<Laney> nice
<Laney> what's next?
<willcooke> jamesh, nice, congrats!
<jamesh> Laney: polkit wise there's two avenues to improve things: (1) extend the support to package install/remove so gnome-software can function without a store login, and (2) get better integration with the snap command line tool (e.g. make sure interactive auth is only enabled if there is a terminal, and use the tty agent)
<jamesh> (1) still seems to be a bit controversial, but should be easier to argue with the initial support landed.
<Laney> seems the approach they like is 'provide a patch and we can argue on the PR'
<jamesh> yep.  The patch for (1) is going to be a few lines of XML config and setting a field on a few more Command structs
<jamesh> all the logic to support it exists now
<Laney> will gnome-software need modifying?
<Laney> or does it only ask you to login if snapd refuses the request?
<GammaDraconis> Gnome Software is bad !
<GammaDraconis> It is very incomplete
<jamesh> looking at the code, it might not.  It looks like it is set up to authenticate on error
 * Laney nods
<Laney> I think I remember seeing that
<GammaDraconis> It lacks a lot of software
<jamesh> we'll probably want some snapd-glib changes to make use of this though: we can replace all the snapd-login-service code with direct communication with snapd
<GammaDraconis> (in Gnome Software)
<GammaDraconis> On the French forum of ubuntu, many users are dissatisfied with gnome software (cf with Didrocks, he is aware)
<jamesh> GammaDraconis: is there particular types of packages it isn't showing that you think it should?
<GammaDraconis> i don't understand very good your question
<jamesh> GammaDraconis: you say gnome-software is incomplete.  I'm asking what you think is missing
<jamesh> I'm trying to understand what we could do to improve things
<GammaDraconis> I have no example on the moment (I do not use personnaly) but it is what is said on the forum.
<GammaDraconis> There is not only that as a problem
<GammaDraconis> gnome software is low
<GammaDraconis> and bug
<jamesh> It definitely takes a while to start the first time, yes.
<GammaDraconis> For example with VLC : https://framapic.org/TjhhSMoFMCH7/tsynDWoaTsT5.jpg
<Mirv> Laney: thank you! I didn't realize the owning team must be from a specific list (if there's one, the "owning" word at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements could be linked or explained a bit more), so we initially thought ~giellatekno-hfst-voikko would be enough as the team to monitor the bugs
<GammaDraconis> bug
<Mirv> that said, it's been obvious that Canonical needs to stand behind the main packages so..
<GammaDraconis> and i find that totem is a bad choice (for video) because it does not read much format without external codec. It would be better to put MPV or VLC instead
<Laney> jamesh: Did you get my email last night? (I'm not sure because I sent it from my phone; maybe that doesn't work....) Wondering what the status of the Snap plugin for Builder is - I kind of lost track a bit :(
<Laney> Basically we were wondering if we could/should try to get it into 17.10
<jamesh> GammaDraconis: totem should have pretty similar format support with gstreamer1.0-libav installed (this is essentially the same ffmpeg codecs the other players use)
<GammaDraconis> Why would you prefer totem than vlc or mpv?
<jamesh> Laney: yeah.  I don't have much to report on gnome-builder yet.  To implement things the way upstream wants, I need some snapcraft extensions.  I've described what I'd need on the forums and got some feedback, but at this point I'll probabably need to look at doing the snapcraft bits myself
<GammaDraconis> Most users know VLC because it is multiplatform (windows, mac, linux, android...)
<jamesh> GammaDraconis: totem matches the overall style of the rest of the desktop, and is using the same media framework as other GNOME apps
<GammaDraconis> Would be more convenient to use the best-known software and he is free/libre
<jamesh> GammaDraconis: also, there are legal reasons why the libav/ffmpeg codecs aren't installed by default
<GammaDraconis> Vlc and mpv fits well into gnome
<jamesh> they are problematic in countries with software patents
<GammaDraconis> As much propose vlc
<GammaDraconis> And in addition vlc is a French software (and France is the best country as you know)
<jamesh> GammaDraconis: if that's how you pick software, you'll be happy to know that totem's main author (Bastien Nocera) is also French
<GammaDraconis> Good ! but i prefer vlc, it is more complete.
<GammaDraconis> Mpv is not bad either
<GammaDraconis> VLC > MPV > Totem
<GammaDraconis> The complete passage to Gnome 3.26 is for when on Artful ?
<GammaDraconis> Currently, gnome-shell is still in 3.24
<jamesh> GammaDraconis: I haven't really looked into the current state of media playback on the desktop, but we definitely used to have a system where you'd get prompted to install codec packages when first trying to play an unhandled file.  That would be the preferred way to fix the problem of totem not handling enough formats
<jamesh> there is a gstreamer1.0-packagekit package in universe, but I don't know how well it works
<Laney> my ctrl-alt-l is gone
<doko> Laney: could you change the bug subscriber of libvoikko as well? https://launchpad.net/~desktop-packages doesn't look like an official team ...
<Laney> there's some debate about this
<Laney> I think some reports were looking at one and not the other or something
<jbicha> jibel: yes, the xdg-user-dirs bugs is supposed to be fixed now but I haven't done a new install recently to test it
<jbicha> didrocks: I'd like to stop building the ubuntu-desktop binary package for s390x
<jbicha> good morning
<jibel> Laney, one more thing I just discovered about 1710637 is that when I switch back to gnome-shell the app eventually receives the event
<jibel> jbicha, okay, I'll check with a new installation
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: yeah, it's on purpose, you should use first the libraries you are embeeded in your snap rather than the ubuntu core provided one, as this is the snap philosophy, correct?
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Yes, I agree that we should first use the libraries from the snap.
<flexiondotorg> But I don't think that it what is happening.
<flexiondotorg> Because the snap paths are appended to the existing LD_LIBRARY_PATH. So are in fact, not found first.
<flexiondotorg> This is an example of what we have in the helpers now:
<flexiondotorg> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:$RUNTIME/usr/lib/$ARCH/mesa
<flexiondotorg> Which I think should be:
<flexiondotorg> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$RUNTIME/usr/lib/$ARCH/mesa:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: appended, not prepended?
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> ecoh $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<didrocks> echo*
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/blob/master/common/desktop-exports#L23
<didrocks> yes, but that's not all the story
<flexiondotorg> I suspected ;-)
<didrocks> first, snapcraft prepend the $SNAP path to LD_LIBRARY
<flexiondotorg> Which is why I'm asking.
<didrocks> then, the launcher is called
<didrocks> that's what it's appended
<flexiondotorg> Curious.
<didrocks> maybe in some of those snaps, snapcraft didn't prepend the correct paths for them?
<didrocks> look at their .wrapper script
<didrocks> (the one generated by snapcraft)
<didrocks> this is why I don't prepend to it
<didrocks> or the RUNTIME will be before the $SNAP one
<didrocks> (RUNTIME being platform snap)
<didrocks> making sense? (at least in theory?)
<flexiondotorg> The snaps I'm looking at are all using the desktop helpers. To avoid adding any other variable.
<flexiondotorg> Some are classic some are strict.
<flexiondotorg> But adding a new launcher that prepends the $SNAP LD_LIBRARY_PATH is correcting the issue.
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> the desktop helpers isn't design to work on classic
<didrocks> look at their .wrapper script
<didrocks> maybe they are "classic snap"
<didrocks> and so snapcraft doesn't add anything to the .wrapper script
<didrocks> and this is why
<didrocks> did you read my ubuntu-make blog post serie about classic snap?
<didrocks> I mentioned this :)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Yeah, needed for classic Electron applications. Which have ship there own launcher as well.
<flexiondotorg> I have read lots from you and z_yga about classic.
<flexiondotorg> We can for the moment ignore the classic snaps.
<flexiondotorg> Since the issue is present in strict snaps.
<flexiondotorg> I'll gather LD_LIBRARY_PATH from all the affected snaps and see if that helps identify anything.
<flexiondotorg> For example, has snapcraft regressed? I'll investigate.
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Thanks for the info.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: yeah, I bet it's classic snap only
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: yw! really look at this .wrapper script
<didrocks> I guess it will be a good start
<flexiondotorg> I'll ignore classic snaps for now and just focus on understanding why certain strict snaps are not working as expected.
 * ogra_ notes that 'especially* in classic snaps you want the $SNAP/lib path prepended to LD_LIBRARY_PATH since they can ship their own libs and newer versions 
<didrocks> I wonder if there is a way via an env variable to detect classic snaps
<didrocks> and that way, have the desktop launcher doing the $SNAP prepending
<didrocks> jbicha: we should do that, indeed
<jibel> didrocks, the theme is incorrect in the live session. Same bug than ubiquity-dm or different one?
<didrocks> jibel: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<jibel> didrocks, ubuntu:GNOME
<jbicha> didrocks: oh we already don't publish ubuntu-desktop/s390x, if we want ./update to stop trying to do desktop/s390x, maybe we need to split ubuntu-desktop into a different source package?
<didrocks> jibel: I'm puzzled puzzled puzzled
<didrocks> jibel: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme
<jibel> didrocks, I don't have yesterday's image, but Im pretty sure it was correct
<didrocks> jibel: try a gsetting reset just in case
<didrocks> jibel: hum, ubiquity wasn't, right?
<jibel> didrocks, u-dm was not but the live session was
<jibel> today both are broken
<jbicha> maybe that ubuntu-desktop split is something to try earlier in the cycle, I don't want to break things like that this week
<jibel> didrocks, but I'll double check
<didrocks> jibel: I was expecting u-dm to be broken, but not the live…
<didrocks> (due to this env variable not triggering glib to read the correct keys ^)
<didrocks> jibel: mind doing this gsettings get?
<jibel> didrocks, rgsettings returns Adwaita
<didrocks> jibel: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-settings.gschema.override is installed, correct?
<jibel> didrocks, it is
<didrocks> jibel: can you try reverting the key?
<didrocks> and get again ?
<didrocks> resetting*
<jibel> didrocks, I filed bug 1712557, mind adding all the question there and I'll continue my review
<ubot5> bug 1712557 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wrong theme in live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712557
<didrocks> jibel: thanks! I'm really really puzzled on that one, will be great to have the manifest version diff between the 2 isos (if you can retain them)
<jibel> okay, I'll do that
<didrocks> jibel: unsure I'll have time before the next couple of weeks looking at it with the fit and finish sprint, but I'm worried now :p
<didrocks> especially about the live session, I don't have a firm explanation
<didrocks> and my gnome boxes is crashing :(
<jibel> and also confirm which build is the last good build
<jibel> use plain qemu :)
<didrocks> jibel: ubiquity-dm is a no-brainer, it's the env variable missing, what I was expecting
<didrocks> but I need to look and ensure it's not going to bring the dock, and want the correct theme for G-S once we tweak
<didrocks> the live session… hum
<didrocks> especially with the "worked yesterday, didn't today"
<didrocks> qemu-system-x86_64: -cdrom artful-desktop-amd64.iso: Could not get temporary filename: Permission denied
<didrocks> nice!
<Laney> bet gnome-boxes is https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-boxes/commit/?id=06099b1b43a2607eecbde07c698d98c12f2e8534
<Laney> new version out 3 minutes ago!
<didrocks> Laney: you are so on the edge!
<didrocks> yeah, sounds like a good candidate
<Laney> well tested updates ;-)
<didrocks> yep… release AND updates :)
<didrocks> ok, doing it
<didrocks> jbicha: FYI, please test the package before uploading (at least, that the apps launch) ;)
<Laney> the update?
<didrocks> Laney: you are doing it?
<Laney> nope
<didrocks> so yeah, I'm going to do the new version update
<didrocks> juts because I want it first!!! :)
<Laney> go for it
<jbicha> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> thanks for noticing it Laney!
<Laney> probably take some minutes for the tarball to appear
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> can wait, quite happy to not have to debug that one TBH
<Laney> wonder why my VM has started telling me no schemas are installed
<didrocks> especially when they are obviously there!
<Laney> XDG_DATA_DIRS is wrong
<Laney> =/var/lib/snapd/desktop ¬_¬
<didrocks> oh, might be why it doesn't find the theme on the live session
<Laney> probably some hack I did
<didrocks> I guess the theme is the last of problem with that env variable :)
<didrocks> I'm sure ogra can live with that env variable :)
<didrocks> jibel: FYI ^
<Laney> the desktop doesn't even start
<Laney> probably not this
<ogra_> didrocks, i didnt set it ... not my fault :P
<jibel> didrocks, I've XDG_DATA_DIR=/usr/share/ubuntu-xorg:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/var/lib/snapd/desktop
<didrocks> ogra_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNY6ZstdUdY
<didrocks> jibel: bah, can't even blame Laney, snif ;)
<jibel> didrocks, /usd/share/ubuntu-xorg doesn't exist
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> didrocks, sure :P
<jibel> /usr/*
<didrocks> jibel: but that shouldn't be an issue
<didrocks> ok, something to investigate thus
<didrocks> getting the manifest version diff would be grand! (we should autogenerate them if we don't already)
<ogra_> veery iso has a manifest
<ogra_> *every
<ogra_> check cdimage
<ogra_> (oh you want a prepared diff ...)
<didrocks> yep
<ogra_> yeah, ursinha had some code that was never applied for that
<ogra_> (back in the phone days)
<didrocks> unreleased code (so, it's not free, release it!)
<ogra_> heh
<jbicha> didrocks: I think we can get gnome-shell 3.25.90 in today, is that ok with you?
<didrocks> jbicha: that would be perfect!
<didrocks> jbicha: just be aware that upstream is probably going to revert the transparency panel
<didrocks> so let's not make too much fuzz about it :)
 * didrocks F5 and still didn't get any gnome-boxes on ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/core/3.25/3.25.91/sources/
<didrocks> sad
<didrocks> jbicha: do you know if g-s is going to migrate today out of proposed?
<didrocks> I wonder if I should just pick the gjs stack to hack tomorrow morning
<didrocks> (as I'll be in the train to London)
<didrocks> the css diff itself is easy anyway, not big, just wondering if I tackle some other things…
<jbicha> didrocks: I think gjs will migrate in an hour or so when its autopkgtests complete, and then I'll upload mutter and gnome-shell (mutter's soname was bumped so it needs easy NEW processing)
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, sounds like doable if it's in an hour ;)
<jbicha> so I think gnome-shell will migrate today but I don't know if excuses will come up with some excuse
<willcooke> jbicha, re: captive portal - did you have anything prepared to upload for enabling it?  Would like to get that switched on before FF if poss.
<jbicha> could you remove gnome-session's s390x binaries again? (I'm hoping we won't have that issue any more once gjs migrates?)
<jbicha> willcooke: it's on my to do list for today
<didrocks> jbicha: ah, because it was built on -proposed
<willcooke> jbicha, super, thanks!
<didrocks> jbicha: 6 packages successfully removed.
<didrocks> (removed them from -proposed)
<GammaDraconis> The top bar of Gnome 3.26 will remain translucent in 17.10 and 18.04 i hope ?
<GammaDraconis> Translucent is better than black
<jbicha> btw, I'll be uploading gnome-shell/mutter 3.25.90 because with 3.25.91 I had this problem: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/786660
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786660 in general "3.25.91: Unable to log in: invalid monitor configuration, Logical monitors not adjecent" [Critical,New]
<didrocks> GammaDraconis: upstream is going to revert it as said above ^
<didrocks> a lot of design issues with it until they get proper blur support in the shell
<didrocks> jbicha: small bug (kidding) :p
<GammaDraconis> good bye, i go.
<jbicha> Laney: could we ignore gjs/armhf/artful autopkgtest failures?
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> depends what's going on
<jbicha> it's related to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/786578 and my excuse is that Firefox hasn't built on Ubuntu armhf for multiple Firefox releases
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786578 in general "gnome-shell unit test failures on armhf with gjs 1.49/mozjs52" [Normal,New]
<Laney> looks rather like 1.4.90 regressed doesn't it
<jbicha> that was when we switched from mozjs38 to mozjs52
<Laney> 49*
<jbicha> and Firefox stopped building on armhf after FF 50
<jbicha> so it's likely that mozjs52/armhf doesn't work :(
<jbicha> trello says we decided to "stop building 32bit ISOs for 18.04", maybe stop armhf Desktop iso's now?
<King_InuYasha> didrocks: hey
<King_InuYasha> I saw you took over the appindicator extension in the ubuntu org
<King_InuYasha> you don't plan on imposing the Canonical CLA on it, do you?
<didrocks> King_InuYasha: no, it's a project lead by the community and we only have a branch in it, why?
<didrocks> (same rule than for dash to dock)
<King_InuYasha> didrocks: I'm paranoid about these things :)
<King_InuYasha> and most people expect stuff like that to happen from Canonical controlled repos
<King_InuYasha> so you should probably make that clear somewhere
<didrocks> King_InuYasha: there are a lot of project in the ubuntu org that don't have CLA
<didrocks> like ubuntu-make for instance
<didrocks> so not an exception
<jbicha> King_InuYasha: see https://www.canonical.com/projects/directory
<Laney> jbicha: just running `gjs' crashes
<Laney> I think skipping the tests might be a little bit dishonest here
<didrocks> 1https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-boxes/3.25.91-0ubuntu1/+build/13286768/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-i386.gnome-boxes_3.25.91-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<didrocks> nice
<didrocks> but it built here!
<didrocks>  sbuild-build-depends-core-dummy : Depends: build-essential but it is not going to be installed
<didrocks> ohoh
<didrocks> I guess there is a bigger issue around ;)
<jibel> didrocks, this is really weird, same image, tried several times and cannot reproduce the wrong theme in the live session ...
<didrocks> jibel: hum… ok, that's weird
<jibel> grr, I closed my entire session with alt+f4 :/
<jibel> well x11 crashed
<oSoMoN> wow, using gnome-tweak-tool to switch to static workspaces and decrease their number reliably crashes my session
<oSoMoN> known bug?
<jbicha> Laney: what is your suggestion then? should I re-upload gjs without building armhf binaries?
<Laney> jbicha: I'm building mozjs so that I can get that debugging output
<Laney> but I don't think it's right to knowingly let a completely busted package into the release, do you?
<jlnr> This morning the hot corner for "Activities" disappeared. Is there any way in the Ubuntu session to get it back? I know there's an extension to disable the corner, but is there one to *enable* it?
<jbicha> Laney: I believe gnome-shell 3.25.90 can still work with gjs 1.48/mozjs38 if you want to remove gjs, gnome-shell, polari, gnome-sushi from artful-proposed to try to do the gnome-shell transition first
<jbicha> I mean, if we find an AA to do those removals
<Laney> maybe it's okay to remove gjs/armhf, I don't know, what do you think?
<jbicha> gnome-shell might not run on zesty/armhf but I don't have the hardware to know for sure
<jbicha> gjs is used by more stuff than gnome-shell but if you can't run our default desktop, I'm not sure those other apps are that important?
<jbicha> so I'd vote to drop gjs/armhf, it can be restored later this cycle if it ends up working, but it's holding things up now
<oSoMoN> if that's of interest to anyone, bug #1712616 is the bug I filed for my session crash when using gnome-tweak-tool to decrease the number of static workspaces
<ubot5> bug 1712616 in gnome-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "Decreasing the number of static workspaces reliably crashes my session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712616
<popey> oSoMoN: any luck with chromium snap today?
<oSoMoN> popey, haven't looked at it myself, but flexiondotorg was looking at that LD_LIBRARY_PATH ordering issue
<popey> oSoMoN: i dont think he got any further than asking if we needed to do something with the desktop launchers, and asked didrocks if there was some reason they were ordered the way they were
<oSoMoN> popey, ok, so I don't have a config where the chromium snap fails to launch, the issue is nvidia-specific, right?
<popey> oSoMoN: it fails on nvidia with the binary driver, I don't know where else it fails, but it certainly fails there
<oSoMoN> popey, and you confirmed that prepending the paths instead of appending them fixes the launch issue, right?
<flexiondotorg> I can give Chromium a go.
<popey> oSoMoN: I haven't forked the entire desktop launcher, just added some lines to your chromium launcher
<popey> I am concerned that we have a completely broken high profile snap in stable channel. it doesn't look very good.
<oSoMoN> popey, if I produce a snap with the modified desktop launcher, can you try it?
<popey> i can
<oSoMoN> ok, let's give this a go
<oSoMoN> sorry I didn't get to it earlier, was/am busy fighting other chromium build issues
<popey> Sorry to hear that, it must be quite a monster!
<oSoMoN> let's say trying to build the dev branch which increasingly makes use of c++14 constructs on trusty which has g++ 4.9 presents interesting challenges :)
<popey> lulz :)
<willcooke> right, calling it a day.  Off to London tomorrow so ping on Telegram if you need anything
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> popey, I’ve got a test snap but trying to figure out how to share it efficiently with you, as my upload link is slooow
<amano> G-C-C 3.25.91 is tagged now on Git
<amano> The tarball seems to be on ftp as well
<amano>  - Several small UI improvements and layout adjustments - Various crash fixes - Translation updates
<popey> oSoMoN: it should do delta uploads if you push it to candidate :)
<popey> oSoMoN: or push the yaml etc to a junk branch and have launchpad build it for you :)
<popey> (that's my favorite way to build snaps)
<oSoMoN> popey, yeah, but I went the route of unsquashfs the original snap, modify it and resquash it
<oSoMoN> I’ll try the delta thing, that sounds like it could work
<popey> yeah, with a minor update it should
<oSoMoN> Received 401: '{"error_list": [{"message": "Authorization Required", "code": "macaroon-permission-required"}]}'
<oSoMoN> this is annoying
<oSoMoN> popey, and even if that worked, I would need to request a manual review before I can publish it to the candidate channel, so not a good option
<oSoMoN> I mean, not faster than my upload link anyway
<popey> do you not have an exception for it?
<oSoMoN> not yet, jdstrand needs to update the review tools for it
<popey> ah
 * jdstrand notes he did that. waiting on a store pull
<popey> actually, if you upload it to the store, I can get it from there, whether it's approved or not ;)
<popey> magic
<oSoMoN> that’s if the push works…
<oSoMoN> dunno why I’m getting a 401
<popey> try snapcraft logout and snapcraft login
<popey> snapcraft whoami will tell you who you're logged in as
<popey> those macaroons timeout though
<oSoMoN> ok, pushing from a different place works, this is in progress
 * oSoMoN notes that this is not doing a delta upload, but since I'm pushing from a machine in ze fast cloud, that will do
<popey> \o/ the cloud
<oSoMoN> the magical cloud
<oSoMoN> popey, https://dashboard.snapcraft.io/dev/snaps/8166/rev/21/
<popey> whee
<popey> blimey, 233MB
<popey> chunky
<oSoMoN> at 90KB/s, that would have taken the most part of an hour to get it to you :/
<popey> ouch, your connection that bad?
<oSoMoN> I’m on a 3G router and download speed is very decent, but upload is terrible
<popey> oSoMoN: that snap launches on my nvidia laptop
 * popey copies it to the intel laptop
<oSoMoN> been hassling my ISP for 3 over weeks now so they come and add the extra 20 meters of fiber to my house, but no luck so far
<oSoMoN> popey, for info, that’s the change I made to the snap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25377793/
<popey> oSoMoN: same snap works on my intel laptop too
<oSoMoN> popey, that seems to confirm the ordering issue, WDYT?
<popey> looks that way :)
<popey> we need to get the desktop helpers fixed
 * oSoMoN just killed an oversized mosquito full of blood - my blood :/
<kenvandine> popey, have you seen a snap that works with the thumbnailer?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, revenge :)
<popey> oSoMoN: you have all the fun
<popey> kenvandine: not sure what you mean...?
<kenvandine> thumbnails get writter to ~/.cache/thumbnails/
<kenvandine> which the snaps can't access
<oSoMoN> popey, do you reckon we should go with this manual override in the meantime?
<popey> it certainly works better for me
<kenvandine> popey, just wondering if anyone has worked around that
<popey> oSoMoN: worth a forum thread perhaps?
<kenvandine> even in devmode it fails to access the thumbnails, but snappy-debug doesn't recommend anything for that
<popey> kenvandine: not heard anything about that
<oSoMoN> popey, definitely, I’ll start a thread now
<popey> oSoMoN: awesome!Thank you!
 * kenvandine is working on an eog snap :)
<popey> kenvandine: you tried any of these snaps you're making on nvidia? do any of them need GL?
<popey> (see above conversation) - desktop helpers seem to break on nvidia
<kenvandine> nope :/
<kenvandine> my nvidia desktop is still packed in a box from when i had to move out of my office to get the floors done
<kenvandine> i guess i have a good reason to get that setup again
<kenvandine> i thought the desktop helpers had the mesa paths set
<popey> yeah, they do
<popey> but it seems the ordering of LD_LIBRARY_PATH matters
<popey> see the paste above
<kenvandine> ugh
<popey> the desktop helpers seem to put things in the 'wrong' order
<kenvandine> ok, we need to fix that in the desktop helpers
<popey> ya
<popey> who 'owns' them?
 * kenvandine can do that
<popey> \o/
 * popey runs up to kenvandine and gives him a big wet sloppy kiss
<kenvandine> popey, can you file an issue on github?
<popey> ya, where?
<kenvandine> yuck
<popey> haha :)
<kenvandine> https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers
<popey> ok, doing now
<kenvandine> popey, thanks, i want the issue # to tag in the commit
<popey> #71 kenvandine
<oSoMoN> popey, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/gl-applications-using-desktop-helpers-dont-work-on-nvidia/1825
<popey> might wanna link to the github issue too?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, popey: didrocks was talking about the ordering earlier today, and apparently there are good reasons for it to be the way it is, so this probably requires careful thinking before we just go ahead and change it
<kenvandine> popey, https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/72
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, ah...
<kenvandine> well let's see what he says on the PR
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, popey : I’ll test building a snap with that change
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey, seeing this dbaccess_RowSetClones test problem of libreoffice with amd64 is not a good sign :(
<jbicha> kenvandine: I'm not sure your commit is right: https://git.gnome.org/browse/simple-scan/commit/?id=e11adfdf3b1ad
<jbicha> would that make the Ubuntu packages much larger for things like gnome-user-docs/gnome-getting-started-docs ?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, no it's not, indeed. Where is this happening?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, with 5.2.6~rc1 on zesty/amd64 with 4.4.0-92.115
<ricotz> (a ppa build)
<ricotz> only zesty -- xenial and trusty succeeded
<oSoMoN> huh
<oSoMoN> ricotz, have you already retried it?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I grabbed the log and retried it
<oSoMoN> good, let's see what happens
<ricotz> still not a good sign
<ricotz> oSoMoN, are you aware of any progress on that kernel bug?
<oSoMoN> popey, does https://dashboard.snapcraft.io/dev/snaps/8166/rev/22/ work for you the same as 21 ? (it’s using kenvandine's patch for the desktop helpers)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, there doesn't seem to be much activity on that bug unfortunately
<popey> oSoMoN: will test
<oSoMoN> thanks
<kenvandine> jbicha, is it actually making it larger?
<kenvandine> i doubt it made much of a difference for simple-scan
<kenvandine> but gnome-user-docs might
<kenvandine> jbicha, it was leaving dangling links which breaks the snap
<popey> oSoMoN: chromium snap 22 launches on both intel and nvidia, but on intel chrome://gpu shows hardware acceleration, on nvidia its doing software
<popey> need to look into that
<oSoMoN> popey, did 21 show actual HW acceleration on nvidia?
<popey> re-testing, i think not
<popey> two separate issues here.
<popey> yeah, 21 software rendering too
<oSoMoN> ok, so in fact the "fix" is not really doing what it should, it allows the snap to launch, but it's not finding the gl drivers
<popey> yeah
<popey> gets past one issue to another
<oSoMoN> popey, wanna comment on the forum thread, or want me to do it?
<popey> feel free :)
<oSoMoN> ok
<kenvandine> i guess the issue i'm having with thumbnails and eog is really path related, not confinement
<kenvandine> the thumbnails get generated in $HOME/.cache/thumbnails
<kenvandine> but $HOME is different for the snap
<jackpot51> Any thoughts about this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1437502 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437502 in Ubuntu GNOME "nautilus lacking 'new document' in context menu on GNOME" [Low,Triaged]
<robert_ancell> jamesh, success!
<robert_ancell> (phase 1)
<rbasak> My capslock seems to have inverted on Artful. But not for the GNOME shell (Alt-F2 and Super key) and not for the lock screen (different VT?). Firefox and gnome-terminal are inverted, however. Wayland related problem?
<rbasak> I'm having to keep capslock on, except when talking to the GNOME shell and the lock screen. Frustrating! I'm sure rebooting will fix it, but is there anything someone would like me to try to figure out where the bug might be first?
<rbasak> It does seem to persist after multiple suspend/resume and screen lock cycles.
<gQuigs> rbasak: curious,  how about other apps, gedit, etc?  are all apps inverted?
<rbasak> gQuigs: gedit is inverted
<rbasak> Also gvim
<rbasak> libreoffice writer is also inverted
<rbasak> I can't think of any other classes of apps to try
<rbasak> Aha!
<rbasak> I can turn this behaviour on and off by demand.
<rbasak> I wondered what a text login VT would do.
<rbasak> It seems that my lock screen (gdm?) is on vt1, vt2 has a text login running, and vt3 is my desktop session.
<rbasak> I don't know if that's normal.
<rbasak> But if I switch to vt2, then toggle the caps lock, the light doesn't change state. However the username input does change state.
<rbasak> If I toggle once and switch back to vt3, the inversion is gone and everything is normal.
<gQuigs> yea, it is gdm doesn't have the desktop session be the same always
<rbasak> I can reproduce the issue by switching to vt2, pressing the caps lock, and then switching back to vt3.
<rbasak> And again to turn the behaviour off.
<rbasak> Can anyone else reproduce please?
<gQuigs> I can't reproduce, but all my machines are running lightdm still - did find the logout issue that I believe made us choose gdm though
<rbasak> up 2 days,  6:22
<rbasak> Last updated 2017-08-21  16:26:57
<rbasak> (FTR)
<rbasak> Thank you for checking.
<gQuigs> interesting (maybe related) but - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250186
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1250186 in linux (Ubuntu) "Neither CapsLock nor NumLock feedback is sent to led when state changes (e.g. by other keyboard)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gQuigs> g2run
<sunweaver> xnox: jbicha: some time ago jbicha thought about handing over upstream maintenance of libdbusmenu over to me.
<sunweaver> Is that still an option? At the moment the debian/watch file of the Debian package points to the orig tarball in the Ubuntu pool.
<sunweaver> Which is sort of suboptimal.
<ochosi> Laney, jbicha: hey guys! i quickly wanted to point you to an upstream gtk+ regression that already bit arch and debian and is going to affect us in 17.10. i know this may not be problematic for the gnome-shell, but indicator-sound and some other implementations that rely on a similar widget (GtkRange/Scale inside a GtkMenuItem) will break in rather awful ways. that includes some xfce panel plugins that cannot be fixed (at least not withou
<sunweaver> It would be good to have an active upstream with release tarballs or tags.
<ochosi> Laney, jbicha: and without further ado, here's the bugreport: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=786029
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786029 in Widget: Other "clicking on gtk-slider makes the parent disappear" [Major,New]
<sarnold> ochosi: irc has line length limits; you were cut off at "at least not withou"
<ochosi> rly? that's strange. worked fine here
<ochosi> but thanks for the note, i'll re-paste the rest
<sarnold> ochosi: yes, many clients don't know anything about it or how to handle it :(
<sunweaver> xnox: jbicha: also Laney: would it make sense to move libdbusmenu over into the context of Ayatana Indicators?
<ochosi> Laney, jbicha: continuing from above (as i was cut off): "(at least not without removing quite crucial functionality). unfortunately the response upstream was not as positive as i had hoped (apart from garnacho who provided a  working patch for the regression he caused).
<ochosi> Laney, jbicha: what are your thoughts on this? on the one hand i've never been a fan of carrying "random" patches downstream, otoh not having the patch will make at least  xubuntu a little broken in prominent places... would you mind to weigh in on the upstream bug? (sorry that i just presume you're "on our side" since the indicator-sound widget was born in  ubuntu-desktop land...)
<sunweaver> xnox: I will also try to clean-up the current Ayatana Indicator packages upstream next week and then upload the full stack to Debian unstable EOnW or week after.
<ochosi> sunweaver: if you're taking care of ayatana indicators then the bugreport i linked may also be of interest to you
 * xnox doesn't have time to talk about this right now. there is a bucket and a half of things broken in artful at the moment, and we are supposed to freeze tomorrow =)
<sunweaver> Quick question: would there be any volunteer to de-phablet the indicator-datetime and/or indicator-sound?
<sunweaver> ochosi: yes, noted.
<jbicha> sunweaver: could you email/ping willcooke and L_aney about turning over maintenance of indicator stuff?
<xnox> we did do some dephablet, there is merge proposal to make url-launcher not depend on ubuntu-ui-toolkit which thus makes most indicators _only_ depends on the c++ url-launcher code
<sunweaver> ochosi: you maybe in exchange find this interesting, if not yet spotted: https://sunweavers.net/blog/node/60
<xnox> but not on the custom ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<xnox> that is good for now.
<sunweaver> xnox: ack. So, url-launcher would actually have to be made available in Debian, right?
<sunweaver> Is url-launcher maintained as a proper upstream project on LP?
<sunweaver> https://launchpad.net/url-launcher -> Launch microsoft internet explorer URL files with the default browser.
<sunweaver> url-dispatcher, we are talking about, right?
<jbicha> ochosi: please open a LP bug for the gtk issue and ping us again next week
<ochosi> sunweaver: oh, indeed, that's interesting. so one thing that depends on the indicator stack in xfce/xubuntu is this: https://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-indicator-plugin/
<sunweaver> jbicha: ack.
<sunweaver> will do that on Friday, tomorrow I have a day off.
<jbicha> ok
<sunweaver> ochosi: yes, I know. I will work on MATE integration first, then XFCE.
<ochosi> awesome!
<sunweaver> on the Debian side first...
<ochosi> sure
<sunweaver> jbicha: can you propagate the fix for the slider bug to the Debian BTS, too?
<jbicha> sunweaver: does the bug affect you?
<xnox> sunweaver, also yunit?ubiports? they still care about both touch stack and indicators....
<jbicha> if so, maybe you 2 should ping flexion about it :)
<sunweaver> me personally, not yet, I guess. But once indicator-sound has been ported to ayatana-indicator-sound, I fear it might.
<xnox> sunweaver, i was somehow hoping that maybe the code can be kept as a single base, and have touch bits still available and/or maybe compile time optional.
<ochosi> sunweaver: fyi, the affected widgets in xfce use the exact same widget (it was borrowed from indicator-sound)
<xnox> unless we need a clean break / fork and have "x11"-classic indicators and qml-indicators code
<sunweaver> xnox: ack about compile-time optional.
<xnox> cause maintaining 3 sets of, mostly, common code doesn't sound engineering wise the most optimal way forward
 * sunweaver nods.
<sunweaver> the idea is to reduce effort and widen the user base...
<sunweaver> I will compile-time disable url-dispatcher code in the indicators that I'll port in the near future.
<sunweaver> also, I must check how much I have removed already in the projects already available via Debian.
 * sunweaver lacks brain capacity...
<sunweaver> xnox: jbicha: I am also think about re-adding support for the com.canonical.Unity DBus interface.
<ochosi> jbicha: here's the downstream report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/1712701
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1712701 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Clicking on a GtkRange inside a GtkMenuitem makes the parent disappear" [Undecided,New]
<sunweaver> currently, it is supported under a different (more generic) name (which might be nonsense to have): org.ayatana.Desktop
<jbicha> ochosi: you said "Debian" but it's not been reported in Debian's bug tracker yet, right?
<ochosi> it has been
<ochosi> but i don't have the report id handy
<ochosi> i can try to find it though if that helps
<ochosi> oh, there it is
<ochosi> i'll add it to the launchpad report
<ochosi> jbicha: added the debian report to the launchpad report
<jbicha> darkxst: btw, I hesitated uploading mutter 3.25.91 to the Staging PPA because of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/786660
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786660 in general "3.25.91: Unable to log in: invalid monitor configuration, Logical monitors not adjecent" [Critical,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-24
<jamesh> robert_ancell: yeah.  And mvo said he'd try to fast track reviews of any followups I can get ready in time for 2.28
<robert_ancell> jamesh, thinking about the best way to migrate snapd-glib. I guess there's no way to know if snapd supports this unless we get it to advertise it. Perhaps we should make a patch to add a polkit flat to /v2/system-info
<robert_ancell> actually we could just check the version field.
<robert_ancell> the current version is "2.27.3+17.10". I guess a heuristic that looks for >2.28 would work
<robert_ancell> though a flag would be less ambigious
<jamesh> robert_ancell: on Ubuntu at least, we could just do Requires: snapd >= 2.28
<jamesh> in the packaging
<robert_ancell> sure, and just encourage other snapd-glib consumers to do the same
<robert_ancell> I'll mark the snapd-login-service methods as deprecated to prompt people to switch over.
<jbicha> jamesh: the On/Off switch for g-c-c's Connectivity Check doesn't display right when switched on/off
<jbicha> but hey, it's Feature Freeze so pushing anyway ;)
<jbicha> I remember that Feature Freeze is the day to break things :)
<jamesh> jbicha: it should be tied to the D-Bus property change notification.  Let's see.
<jamesh> i.e. toggle switch issues Set() call, and the change signal updates the switch position
<robert_ancell> jamesh, did you get gnome git access?
<jamesh> robert_ancell: not yet
<robert_ancell> jamesh, where's your classic mode branches stored?
<jamesh> robert_ancell: this has the two patches I put in bugzilla: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/gnome-software/+git/gnome-software/+ref/classic-snap-install-upstream
<jamesh> which branch should I rebase them onto?
<robert_ancell> jamesh, I'll push them into wip/ubuntu-master and then we can try and move them to master from there
<jamesh> okay
<robert_ancell> jamesh, once you get your git access the process is 1. in wip/james/<feature> for stuff as it's being worked on, 2. in wip/ubuntu-master (artful), wip/ubuntu-3-22 (zesty) and wip-ubuntu-3-20 (xenial) when it's good enough for Ubuntu, 3. work on getting it into master when upstream is OK.
<robert_ancell> Ideally we go steps 1 - 3 - 2 but depends how much discussion is needed / priority in getting feature into Ubuntu
<robert_ancell> jamesh, someone OK'd the placement of that classic warning right? It's not even visible when I browse atom (you have to scroll down)
<jamesh> robert_ancell: no.  It hasn't had any design review
<jamesh> the same problem would be true for the kudo icons if we were showing them
<robert_ancell> jamesh, "if we were showing them" :)
<robert_ancell> jamesh, I'll release it to artful, and hopefully we can get some feedback if it needs moving.
<robert_ancell> jamesh, Richard said he'd got some data at some point about what parts users were interacting with and it gets orders of magnitides less the futher you go down the page.
<robert_ancell> jamesh, I think we should move it to beside the install button.
 * robert_ancell heads out, will be back later
<jamesh> robert_ancell: from a user's point of view, I'd think it'd make sense to show the warning for strict confined snaps that connect to home too, but it isn't clear how to do that with current snapd
<robert_ancell> true
<robert_ancell> we don't know until it's installed...
<jamesh> it also doesn't help that we're mixing a small number of snaps with a large number of debs in the same search results
<jamesh> where the debs are effectively unsandboxed
<jamesh> maybe it would make sense to also show the warning for debs that come from non-Ubuntu sources (PPAs and other archives)
<jbicha> jamesh: that sounds like a good idea
<jibel> good morning
<duflu> Hi jibel
<jibel> Hey duflu
<oSoMoN> hey jibel, duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<jibel> morning oSoMoN
<duflu> Wow. Some G-apps touch eight graphics APIs; GTK, GDK, clutter, cairo, cogl, pixman, GL, X11
<duflu> That's more than I thought
<Laney> moin
<jibel> Laney, hi
<jibel> Laney, about bug 1712581
<ubot5> bug 1712581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot execute oem-config-prepare - application is not trusted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712581
<jibel> Laney, if I set the attribute on the file in /target at the end of the installation it should be preserved after it's unmounted and rebooted right?
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> Hey davmor2 long time no see :)
<davmor2> jibel: I've been here just not saying hello :D
<Laney> hi jibel, ca va?
<jibel> Laney, ça va bien merci et toi?
<Laney> jibel: It saves to some database, so if you execute it in the right context it should be
<Laney> that's why we have to sudo to the user, start a bus and all that random stuff
<jibel> Laney, ah, maybe I did it with the wrong user. I'll have another look
<Laney> je vais bien!
<jibel> :)
 * Laney tries to drag up the 10 french lessons from 15 years ago
 * Laney did german in school :p
<Laney> jibel: got a link to the code for this thing?
<Laney> maybe I can advise quickly
<jibel> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/scripts/plugininstall.py#L1190
<jibel> Laney, with a comment from 2007 from Colin :)
<Laney> ah yes
 * Laney found some 2007 cjwatson code earlier this week too
<jibel> maybe it's time to light the chemical fire :D
<Laney> looks like you probably basically translate that same thing
<Laney> guessing chrex is execute in chroot
<Laney> put it at 1215
<jibel> Laney, yeah that's what I did
<jibel> Laney, but it's likely executed with the wrong user
<jibel> not the oem user
<Laney> 'sudo', '-i', '-u', 'oem', 'dbus-run-session', '--', 'gio', 'set', '/home/oem/Desktop/%s' % desktop_base, 'metadata::trusted', 'true'
<Laney> or something
<jibel> yup
<Laney> that should run it as oem...
<Laney> you can do `gio list <file>' to see the properties
<Laney> or is it info?
<Laney> info
<jibel> Laney, i'll figure it out
<Laney> okey doke
<jamesh> pull request sent through to turn on polkit auth for install/remove of snaps
<jamesh> lets see what happens now
<seb128> getting interesting :-)
<jibel> Laney, it works, i'll submit a patch
<Laney> ^_^
<Laney> jibel the developer
<Laney> hi seb128
<Laney> what up
<seb128> hey Laney! how are you today?
<jibel> Laney, do you know what calls finish-install.d/07oem-config-user ? the change must go there too I suppose
<seb128> I had a nice day off and some good sleep yesterday :-)
<Laney> seb128: good! nice climbing yesterday, did some planting and harvesting this morning
<Laney> we had some big potatoes growing at home
<seb128> did a bit of work in the afternoon and before going to bed so swap some hours out today as well
<Laney> who needs anallotment
<Laney> oh did you!
<Laney> you minx
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> jibel: not sure
<Laney> you see an additional problem?
<seb128> Laney, you are not going to London with didrocks&co after all?
<jibel> Laney, no but it's exactly the same code in shell
<Laney> jibel: oh ok, when's that used?
<Laney> I guess that is the question you're asking :P
<Laney> seb128: nah, too much travelling
<jibel> Laney, I don't know, hence my question.
<Laney> jibel: I would ask xnox
<jibel> xnox, in ubiquity there is finish-install.d/07oem-config-user, do you know what calls it?
<tseliot> Laney: hey, I have a new patch, this time I followed what upstream recommended: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/gdm/lp1697882/+merge/326426
<Laney> tseliot: oh, nice, thanks for continuing to work on that
<Laney> will look later on
<tseliot> Laney: thanks
<Laney> tseliot: maybe you can ping the person you talked to to review in the meantime ;-)
<tseliot> Laney: it was you and Daniel van Vugt, but I don't know what his nickname is
<tseliot> ah, duflu ^^
<Laney> oho
<Laney> we're not upstream :P
<tseliot> not yet, but I spoke with upstream until yesterday evening
<Laney> ah yeah, that's who I meant to ping
<tseliot> Ray Strode. He had a look at my patch yesterday
<Laney> cool
<duflu> tseliot, thanks for that. Although I don't use Nvidia most of the time. Was only the frontend person triaging those bugs
<tseliot> duflu: ok, no problem
<tseliot> Laney: he said he wants us to discuss the upstreaming process in the bug report. But I did exactly what he recommended. He would also like me to add an IgnoreXorg option to GDM, but that's a separate upstream discussion.
<tseliot> I think avoiding
<tseliot> *preventing users from crashing things is the priority for us now
<seb128> why can't nvidia/kms users use x11?
<tseliot> if you log in with nvidia + KMS and X11 all you will see is a dead terminal
<seb128> we don't enable kms by default though?
<tseliot> seb128: a limitation in NVIDIA's memory allocator
<tseliot> nope
<seb128> k
<tseliot> but if users enable KMS, they should be able to try Wayland without experiencing that problem
<seb128> right
<seb128> it sucks a bit that they can't log back into an x11 session if they need to
<tseliot> yes, they will have to disable, KMS, and reboot
<seb128> but if it only impacts users who know what they are doing and opted in to enable kms so no big deal
<tseliot> exactly
<tseliot> I see it as a technology preview
<tseliot> as XWayland won't work either for now
<tseliot> but at least users get to experience pure Wayland with NVIDIA
<clobrano> hey Trevino, I'm working on bug 1700100 and looking about adding a "darker border" as you suggested, but not satisfied with the result (or I misunderstood something) dim-label has already some default decoration, which seems to work fine in other application (e.g. Nautilus), the problem with Boxes is that the parent background is too dark, so what about adding some light text shadows instead? Something like this http://imgur.com/a/eXpaW
<ubot5> bug 1700100 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Dimmed text is very hard to see" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700100
<clobrano> also, hi all :)
<clobrano> oops, wrong nick. Trevinho ^
<Trevinho> clobrano: oh yeah... I like this alot
<Trevinho> clobrano: the first one is ok to me
<Trevinho> as it has something, but not too strong
<Trevinho> go for it :)
<clobrano> Trevinho, ok, the first one is actually the current proposal :D, I don't have to do anything
<Trevinho> clobrano: oh ahahah, :-D
<clobrano> :D
<Trevinho> clobrano: anyway, that could be applied to other apps  no?
<Trevinho> firefox for example...
<Trevinho> what others are?
<clobrano> Trevinho, firefox doesn't seem affected by this change. I suspect it's using a different class
<clobrano> Trevinho, and thunderbird as well. I should look into their code to see what are they using
<Trevinho> #launchpaddown?
<Laney> someone on X & current artful want to try a webkit application? e.g. devhelp or epiphany
 * Laney gets an X error
<jibel> Laney, devhelp works
<Laney> whyyyyyyyyy
 * Laney turns it off and on again™
<Trevinho> Laney: you've to pay a royalty do do that!
<jibel> Laney, it works BUT ... /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/webkit2gtk-4.0/WebKitWebProcess crashed
<Laney> ah wait
<Laney> click on an entry to actually view the contents of a devhelp document
<Laney> it doesn't crash, you just don't see it
<Laney> well yeah, maybe the backgroudn process crashes but devhelp doesn't
 * Laney give Trevinho 1BTC
<Laney> that's actually quite a lot isn't it?
<Trevinho> Laney: I'm not M$
<Trevinho> eh, yeah... I can get them then
<jibel> Laney, as I said devhelp works fine
<jibel> Laney, I can see the content of the documents
<Laney> ok, I realised I forgot to tell you to click into something
<jibel> but I've this webkit crash in /var/crash
<Laney> anyways it works for me after a restart :(
<Laney> wonder what the crash you had was
<jibel> I'm uploading it and will try again
<jibel> Laney, it crashes on exit
<jibel> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/6b38c1d2-88b5-11e7-be89-fa163ed44aae
<Laney> intriguing
 * Laney needs a 2fa token to see that and none are nearby /o\
<Laney> k, presumably that still needs retracing
<jibel> yes, I'll let you know when its done
 * jibel -> lunch
<andyrock> hey seb128
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> how are you?
<andyrock> can I use git ubuntu clone for update-manager instead of debdiff?
<andyrock> just curious
<seb128> I think it's still in bzr ?
<seb128> talk to bdmurray on #ubuntu-devel
<andyrock> kk
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<tsimonq2> Could I get a review on this from a GNOME guy/gal? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/+bug/1703690
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703690 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Add support for Budgie Desktop using GNOME Screensaver" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsimonq2> Feature Freeze is today :)
<Laney> tsimonq2: ok, I don't understand the gnome-desktop3 patch so please can you explain what that's trying to do more clearly?
<Laney> two things on the gnome-screensaver one: in_desktop should probably use g_strv_contains instead of iterating the list and I think you should find (or create) a common file to contain that utility function rather than defining it multiple times
<tsimonq2> Laney: Ok, fossfreedom can answer those questions better, I just wanted to get some eyes on it. ;)
<fossfreedom> Laney, o/ I can help with any questions.
<fossfreedom> For gnome-screensaver it is carrying a patch which reinstates a gsettings key.  Think its a Unity thing but not sure.  gnome-screensaver calls a gnome-desktop3 function.  the function assumes the gsettings path is valid and all keys it interrogates are there.  For GNOME3 the "Unity" key doesnt exist ... and thus segfaults
<fossfreedom> to be honest if the gnome-screensaver patch that reinstates that Unity key can be got rid of, the gnome-desktop3 patch is not needed
<Laney> which key is that?
<Laney> btw, g_object_get () is more convenient when you're using C
<Laney> you can get strings out directly
<fossfreedom> "draw-background" in path org.gnome.desktop.background
<fossfreedom> draw-background doesnt exist in gnome3 - org.gnome.desktop.screensaver
<Laney> it's in org.gnome.desktop.background here
<Laney> I feel like I'm confused about this
<fossfreedom> ok - when you change the screensaver background in gnome-shell it writes the background file chosen into path org.gnome.desktop.screensaver
<jbicha> good morning
<fossfreedom> gnome-screensaver was written in the days when the screensaver background was previously written to  org.gnome.desktop.background
<tsimonq2> o/ jbicha
<fossfreedom> so gnome-screensaver never displays the chosen gnome3 screensaver background
<jbicha> Laney: should I go ahead and file FFe bugs for gnome-shell and gnome-control-center?
<Laney> jbicha: Sure
<Laney> I don't know what to do about the armhf thing
<jbicha> I understand, and didrocks is busy with the F&F Sprint in London for several days so probably next week to figure out what we want to do
<Laney> right
<Laney> if we want we can promote a PPA in the weekly newletter or something
<Laney> fossfreedom: so someone is calling load_from_preferences with a different schema now?
<Trevinho> ouch another theme glitch  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/gbrMS0ER/
<Trevinho> even when not focused..
<Trevinho> clobrano: would you like to have a look on that too? :-)
<Laney> I think I'd make a new GSettings in there to look at the old key
<fossfreedom> Laney yeah - that patch proposed checks if "budgie-desktop" and calls the method with the newer schema.  load_from_preferences assumes all the keys it checks exists in the schema.
<fossfreedom> sorry - gnome-desktop3 itself has a patch that reinstates that "draw-background" key
<Laney> fossfreedom: make the is_enabled check use a new GSettings, like GSettings *background_settings; background_settings = g_settings_new ("org.gnome.desktop.background"); bg->is_enabled = g_settings_get_boolean (background_settings, BG_KEY_DRAW_BACKGROUND); g_object_unref (background_settings);
<jibel> Laney, the webkit crash is bug 1711838
<ubot5> bug 1711838 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu) "WebKitWebProcess crashed with SIGSEGV in WebCore::GLContextGLX::~GLContextGLX()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711838
<Laney> thx
<fossfreedom> Laney, k - sure.  That's will simply matters.  good lateral thinking!
<fossfreedom> simplify
 * Laney is a simple person
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: sure :) is the problem that white border?
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: yeah, and when unfocused it's just squared instead of rounded
<Laney> why are there two schemas with a lot of the same keys?
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: I see, I'll look at that
<fossfreedom> Laney, I can only assume upstream GNOME changed to a newer schema at some-point.  Maybe the old schema will at some-point will be dropped.  speculating.
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: thanks a lot
<fossfreedom> Laney, or logically - one schema specifically for gnome shell screensaver background... one schema for the desktop background
<Laney> yeh maybe
<Laney> Trevinho: switches look bad too, same thing?
<Laney> there's a more obvious one but I can't remember where it is, so - gnome-tweak-tool -> keyboard & mouse -> click the thing to change the compose key
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: ^ :)
<Laney> in fact switches just in the UI could look a bit better too I think
<Laney> the orange sort of bleeds out
<Laney> this is my fault of course when doing the theme rewrite :-)
 * c-lobrano is updating the todo list :)
<Laney> thanks c-lobrano!
<Laney> the theme is a hot potato
 * Laney held it for a bit and then passed it on to Trevinho 
<c-lobrano> Ahaha
<Laney> brains are weird
<Laney> "oh yeah I'll start a VM to test this thing"
<Laney> hit super, type "devhelp" instead of "virt"...
<Laney> what is that about
<seb128> jbicha, those MIRs can be changed to FFes but we don't have much control on them, unsure which ones would be worth pushing for this cycle, some feel not important
<seb128> jbicha, do you have branches/ongoing work for g-c-c and updating the patches or do you need help?
<didrocks> jbicha: IIRC, you told that the power button was suppose to be fixed to trigger a dialog
<didrocks> that was some weeks ago, is it fixed?
<seb128> didrocks, hey! how is London?
<didrocks> seb128: same temperature outside that at 7am in Lyon :)
<didrocks> otherwise, not rainy, so good :)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> didrocks, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=62c86c7
<seb128> didrocks, it's part of 3.25 which we didn't get yet/is going to be a ffe
<didrocks> ah ok! what is the dialog supposed to look like, do you know how I can try it?
<seb128> no, the bug has no screenshot
<andyrock> mpt in software-properties enabling/disabling canonical livepatch can requires some time (as it can involve downloading/installing the snap, networking, etc.)
<seb128> I guess it's easy enough to install the new g-s-d/g-c-c from the ppa though
<andyrock> mtp, atm I'm showing a spinner next to the checkbox
<andyrock> mtp, but this is not specified on the design at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=recall&rev=221
<didrocks> seb128: it's g-s-d providing this dialog I guess?
<andyrock> mtp, is a spinner ok for you? or do you have any other solution?
<seb128> didrocks, looks like if I read things correctly
<seb128> oSoMoN, ricotz, hey, do you have any idea about http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#libreofficehttp://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#libreoffice ?
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#libreoffice
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<seb128> sorry copy/paste issue
<seb128> didrocks, np!
<seb128> didrocks, the new g-s-d is in artful-proposed but seems blocked there because gnome-session is missing on s390x
<ricotz> seb128, isn't that caused by poppler being blocked by qtbase-opensource-src ?
<jbicha> didrocks: the Power Off dialog is the same as when you press the Power button in the system status menu in GNOME Shell's top bar on the right
<jbicha> but the behavior for the hardware Power button is still Suspend by default
<ricotz> seb128, failing i386 tests are still caused the kernel/openjdk bug
<Laney> but gnome-settings-daemon is built there
<Laney> gnome-session*
<jbicha> it's part of gsd and gcc 3.26; it didn't seem important to backport since we're working on targeting g-c-c 3.26 for artful soon anyway
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/s390x/gnome-session-bin removed
<Laney> was there a real reason for that?
<jbicha> seb128: I have done no work on porting those 2 disabled gcc patches, I need help with them, the current g-c-c work is in the GNOME3 Staging PPA
<seb128> jbicha, do you have a vcs with your work in progress? what sort of issue do you have?
<seb128> jbicha, ^ do you about gnome-session?
<jbicha> no vcs really right now, kinda waiting for git conversion to push more WIP branches
<seb128> I don't see it mentioned in the changelog
<jbicha> Laney: oh, removing gnome-session-bin/s390x was likely a mistake as part of the gjs/s390x purge
<seb128> you can push to lp:~user/g-c-c/work or something
<jbicha> is it possible to retrieve that binary or do we need to do a new upload?
<Laney> copy it back
<jbicha> copy it from where?
<Laney> sec
<jbicha> k
<seb128> copy-package is for sources only right?
 * seb128 let L_aney come up with the magic
<Laney> I thought you could use it but I don't see the option right now
<mpt> andyrock, mtp is the Media Transfer Protocol. :-) (I got that a lot during the Ubuntu Touch era)
<Laney> give me a minute, need to share a screenshot to aday
<andyrock> mpt: ops sorry :D
<seb128> jbicha, btw versions page updated in case you didn't notice
<jbicha> thanks
<seb128> yw!
<mpt> andyrock, is there any reason that you would need/want to wait for Livepatch to become active/inactive after toggling the checkbox?
<mpt> (where by “you” I mean a user, not you the person implementing it!)
<andyrock> mpt: I mean I'm a user a click on "Use Canonical livepatch to increase..."
<Laney> k, yeah, don't see the option
<andyrock> I get no feedback for the next 10 minutes
<andyrock> I'll try to click multiple times
<seb128> jbicha, Laney, I think it needs a new upload then
<mpt> andyrock, you don’t have to wait ten minutes before signing in, right? You can sign in immediately
<Laney> just asking in #lp
<andyrock> not sign in...
<Laney> see what the superiors say ;-)
<andyrock> mpt: but enabling livepatch can require some time
<andyrock> mpt: e.g. if it's not installed the snap it has to download it etc.
<ogra_> just make it async ... set the checkbox immediately ... if there is an error or other issue, uncheck it again and pop up a useful error message
<mpt> andyrock, sure, but there’s no reason to sit there watching it. It’s like turning on backups: maybe it’s satisfying to watch the first backup in progress, but you don’t need to.
<mpt> Yes, what ogra_ said ^^
<mpt> (much more clearly than I did)
<ogra_> (but i learned it all from years of working with you ;) )
<oSoMoN> seb128, ricotz: there are two failures in i386 autopkgtests, one of them is the infamous kernel/openjdk bug, and the other one is new (and observed on s390x too): /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ljawt
<oSoMoN> looking into that
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/s390x/gnome-session-bin it's coming back
<xnox> btw was removing gdm3:s390x intentional?
 * xnox had to tweak systemd autopkgtest
<ricotz> oSoMoN, yeah, looks like an incomplete linker line and -L/usr/lib/jvm/default-java/jre/lib/* is missing
<andyrock> kk
<ricotz> oSoMoN, e.g. https://paste.debian.net/plain/982856
<ricotz> .. which obviously isn't working just like that
<Laney> meh
<Laney> not sure this restoring of gnome-session is going to work, it depends on gnome-shell which was removed as it depends on gjs which is broken
 * Laney remembers this stuff from phone/upstart days :(
<oSoMoN> ricotz, do you mean you've tested that patch and it's not working?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I pointed out the place where it needs to be fixed ;)
<ricotz> basically adding the proper -L... here will fix it
<ricotz> strange that amd64 is happy though
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yes, that's strange
<oSoMoN> ricotz, replacing -ljawt with $(JAWTLIB) as you suggested should work
<jbicha> Laney: I think gnome-session-bin does not depend on gnome-shell
<oSoMoN> seb128: preparing the patch suggested by ricotz
<jbicha> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/326
<Laney> gnome-session does
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I am not so sure though
<ricotz> oSoMoN, the configure call has nothing to do with that
<oSoMoN> ricotz, the configure call is what sets JAWTLIB
<oSoMoN> and I'm seeing that in the build log:
<oSoMoN> checking for JAWT lib... -L/usr/lib/jvm/default-java/jre/lib/i386 -ljawt
<ricotz> but it is not part of the odk test
<ricotz> oSoMoN, better try https://paste.debian.net/plain/982862
<ricotz> ah no
<ricotz> oSoMoN, JAVA_PROC_TYPE is wrong
<jbicha> seb128: do you want gnome-desktop3 3.25.91 in artful now with bubblewrap disabled (which breaks the thumbnailer anyway) or should we wait and discuss more later?
<oSoMoN> huh indeed, it's set to amd64
<clobrano> Trevinho: from where this come from? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/gbrMS0ER/
<Laney> gnome-session/s390x unsatisfiable Depends: gnome-shell (>= 3.19)
<Laney> ubuntu-session/s390x unsatisfiable Depends: gnome-shell (>= 3.24.3-0ubuntu2)
<Trevinho> clobrano: evince
<clobrano> (y)
<clobrano> Trevinho: weird, I don't have those plus and minus buttons, but only something with a similar problem in page number
<Trevinho> clobrano: oh sorry not evince... it was image viewer
<Laney> if you open a multiple page document in evince
<Laney> the x of y thing at the left of the header bar is bad too
<jbicha> Laney: I'm confused too because gnome-session and ubuntu-session aren't published for s390x in artful
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/s390x/gnome-session
<Laney> sure they are
<jbicha> maybe my rmadison is a bit behind then
<Laney> oh, artful, not artful-proposed
<Laney> well, britney doesn't care about that
<clobrano> Trevinho, Laney: are you on artful? On zesty and this light-themes package 16.10+17.04.20170406-0ubuntu1 I can't reproduce the issue on image viewer:  http://imgur.com/a/xmjtT
<Laney> you don't get to build uninstallable packages
<clobrano> well, even with latest light-themes from bzr
<Laney> maybe remove gnome-session and ubuntu-session binaries only and arch-restrict those in the source so they don't come back
<Laney> clobrano: yeh, on artful/gnome-shell
 * clobrano needs a VM then :)
<jbicha> Laney: do you want me to try re-uploading without building those for s390x then?
<Laney> maybe we can get seb128 or someone to try removing them
<Laney> don't actually have to upload as long as the next one doesn't build them
<xnox> or fails to build them
<Laney> that's an interesting distinction
 * Laney fluffles xnox
<xnox> ooooh so cute https://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/wallaceandgromit/images/2/29/04007e876c0b46ccaf970c471c7cf4f9a836b0c5_b.jpg/revision/latest/scale-to-width-down/299?cb=20170605133538
<xnox> thanks
<Laney> these stupid per arch removals are always annoying
<Laney> in 99999 years when all is ash we'll wish we just fixed gjs/s390x
<jbicha> Add a Build-Depends on gjs then?
<Laney> that was the phone solution
<Laney> it became very annoying
<oSoMoN> ricotz, if JAVA_PROC_TYPE is wrong, it means that PROCTYPE is wrong, i.e. that PLATFORMID is wrong, i.e. that host_cpu is wrong, i.e. that AC_CANONICAL_HOST produces an unexpected result
<jbicha> ricotz: I didn't get around to working with vala this week, you didn't happen to do an archive rebuild of the new version right?
<oSoMoN> this is going down way too many layers
<ricotz> jbicha, no, just pushed the packages to the vala daily ppa as I mentioned
<ricotz> oSoMoN, right, but I would assume the build-hosts are reporting things correctly and therefore this build sources something hardcoded
<jbicha> ricotz: are you ok with waiting until 18.04 for new vala then?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, note this is part not driven by configure
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I am leaning to that config_host.mk(.in) is to blame?
<ricotz> jbicha, you know my anwer ;)
<ricotz> answer even
<jbicha> ricotz: I'm not good at guessing :) if I don't push today then I have to get a FFe which might not be that easy for something low-level like vala
<jbicha> but I haven't tested it much yet
<ricotz> jbicha, did you had look at the packaging changes?
<ricotz> jbicha, basically all gnome driven projects (3.25/36) are built with vala 0.37.x present, so those are fine
<oSoMoN> ricotz, there are other incorrect references to x86_64 in the s390x autopkgtest log, UNOPKG_PLATFORM appears to have a wrong value, and it's again caused by PROCTYPE being wrong
<oSoMoN> those don't seem to trigger failures, but still
<jbicha> Laney: I'll rename the n-m-config-connectivity-debian package to drop the -debian suffix and change the URL to the http ubuntu one now
<kenvandine>  didrocks have you snapped anything that uses the thumbnailer?
<Laney> jbicha: in Debian too?
<jbicha> Laney: well, I'll have to ask mbiebl about that one but I'm hoping he'd be interested in a shorter name
<Laney> sure
<ricotz> oSoMoN, yes
<Laney> I'm a bit less keen on diverging on the name
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I'm wondering whether this isn't to blame, somehow:
<oSoMoN> debian/rules:569:PLATFORMID := $(shell grep PLATFORMID debian/vars.$(DEB_HOST_ARCH) | cut -d"=" -f2)
<oSoMoN> shouldn't we use DEB_BUILD_ARCH here, in the context of autopkgtests?
<jbicha> Laney: also, are you ok with the pkg description for the config pkg? https://git.launchpad.net/network-manager/tree/debian/control?h=artful#n288
<Laney> jbicha: yes, that sounds nice to me - it's what we already have right?
<jbicha> yes, just s/Debian/Ubuntu/g
<kenvandine> maybe the thumbnailer is failing because mimetype is NULL
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hmm, this should be correct as it is
<Laney> Trevinho: https://www.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/6vr33y/fractional_scaling_on_326_any_news/ might want a reply from you :-)
<Trevinho> Laney: oh thanks
<jbicha> Laney: are you ok with me uploading vala 0.37.90 to artful now?
<Laney> no opinion
<Laney> is it a transition?
<jbicha> yes, new major vala always is, but it's just like 3 GNOME packages affected
<Laney> I didn't check what we're on atm
<jbicha> 0.36
<Laney> k, well, do it if you think it's a good idea - just don't break stuff
<amano> jbicha, don't forget gnome-characters as well ;)
<oSoMoN> jibel, do you happen to know how tests are run in the autopkgtest infrastructure for i386 and s390x? it appears that the value of DEB_HOST_ARCH there may be amd64, and that's surprising
<amano> (Saw your “forgotten MIR“ mail
<amano> )
<jbicha> amano: are you talking about the gnome-characters MIR?
<amano> Yop.
<amano> As far I can remember promoting g-c was discussed
<amano> ... as far as ...
<amano> But maybe no MIR was filed, i cannot remember
<jbicha> yes, I was going to do a bit of MIR stuff a bit later today
<amano> Yay ;)
<Laney> we should only do important things from now imho
<Laney> random nice to have things can be deferred
 * Laney uploads gnome-software .91 and removes block-proposed
<Laney> goodnight, and good feature freeze
<oSoMoN> ricotz, seb128, jibel: bug #1712873 tracks the autopkgtests regressions
<ubot5> bug 1712873 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests failures on i386 and s390x for 5.4.0, assumes wrong architecture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712873
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<seb128> night Laney
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok, I am still blaming LO's buildsys here
<ricotz> jbicha, thanks for uploading vala, will take a look
<seb128> jbicha, gnome-desktop is fine to upload without bubblewrap imho
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yeah, not really sure where the root cause lies yet, please comment on the bug if you have ideas, I'll continue looking into it for a while
<ricotz> jbicha, there are some issues
<ricotz> serious issues
<ricotz> jbicha, dirty diff against my packaging https://paste.debian.net/plain/982903
<ricotz> reverse
<bdmurray> I just had a gnome-shell crash and now I can only click different tabs in firefox. Is there a way to fix this without rebooting?
<bdmurray> I'm on Artful.
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, it should be better now, your valadoc.install accidentally included the pkgconfig shipped by the valadoc -dev package
<jbicha> thanks for checking my work!
<ricotz> jbicha, ah, I see, should be good now
<mitya57> bdmurray, try going to a tty and running “DISPLAY=... gnome-shell” there
<mitya57> where ... is your display, i.e. :1
<jbicha> mitya57: could you upload a version of gnome-flashback without the Orientation and XRANDR plugins in the gnome-session files for gnome-settings-daemon 3.26?
<bdmurray> mitya57: Which key combination is supposed to get me to a tty? I never see one
<sarnold> bdmurray: control alt f1 ought to do it
<bdmurray> that presents me with a lock screen
<mitya57> jbicha, sure, will do now
<sarnold> f2?
<bdmurray> nope
<jbicha> GDM uses tty1, and your session is probably tty2, tty3 is probably free though :)
<sarnold> :(
<bdmurray> what is this? lets change every you thing you know?
<jbicha> it makes more sense for the login screen to be on 1 than on 7…
<bdmurray> I don't think that's much consolation for people who've been using Ubuntu for a long time.
<willcooke> Trevinho, do you know where the close icon is from the U7 shutdown dialog?
<Trevinho> willcooke: in unity codebase under icons folder
<Trevinho> willcooke: and it's installed in /usr/share/unity
<Trevinho> willcooke: what for?
<willcooke> Trevinho, we want to steal it for GNOME Shell
<willcooke> Trevinho, is it a png?
<Trevinho> willcooke: svg
<Trevinho> Oh, cool... This is the work I wanted to do too 😊
<willcooke> :))
<willcooke> what's the filename? I cant find it
<willcooke> looks like it's a png to me
<jbicha> willcooke: btw, gnome-shell 3.25.91 added log out, suspend, and power off to the Activities Overview if you search for those terms
<willcooke> jbicha, sweet! thanks
<jbicha> they use symbolic icons which I think are a bit odd
<jbicha> so maybe someone there should check it out
<jbicha> nothing else in the Overview uses symbolic icons like that
<Trevinho> willcooke: oh... Might have not been ported then.. But I've not the code handy now
<willcooke> Trevinho, np! thanks
<Trevinho> willcooke: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/resources/sheet_style_close_focused.svg
<Trevinho> And others...
<mitya57> jbicha, gnome-flashback uploaded
<pisi> I'm wondering, will Shell be upgraded to version 3.26?
<jbicha> yes LP: #1712800
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1712800 in mutter (Ubuntu) "FFe: gnome-shell 3.26" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712800
<snwh[m]> can I get anyone here excited about an icon theme? https://i.imgur.com/ugSR8p0.png
<ochosi> wohooo
 * ochosi is excited, for realz
<snwh[m]> o/ ochosi
<ochosi> nice work snwh[m]
<snwh[m]> thanks, the Humanity set is less than suited to GNOME shell
<ochosi> couldn't agree more
<snwh[m]> I also didn't want to see all the work on Suru go to waste
<ochosi> i love that you decided to take on this icon style
<ochosi> i discussed with some folks in here about adapting it for xubuntu (when there was still going to be a phone)
<snwh[m]> I did what I could to push the style when the phone was still a thing
<ochosi> yeah, i noticed
<ochosi> it's one of the really unique aspects that i instantly loved
<snwh[m]> I assume no one internally is working on a desktop icon set xD
<ochosi> fair assumption :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-25
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> hi duflu oSoMoN
<duflu> Hey jibel
<oSoMoN> bonjour jibel
<ejat> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ejat>   checkbox-converged libsidplay2v5 libubuntugestures5 libubuntutoolkit5 qml-module-ubuntu-components qml-module-ubuntu-components-labs
<ejat> safe to remove?
<Mirv> ejat: yes, those were removed from archives now as they were incompatible with new Qt
<Laney> moin
<duflu> Morning Laney
 * duflu wonders if a Friday afternoon is a good time to discover Gnome 3.26 and the minor bugs it brings
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<jamesh> hi Laney, seb128
<duflu> Hi jamesh too ;)
<jamesh> So it looks like gnome-software itself won't need any modification to support polkit auth for snap install
<jamesh> it just worked
<seb128> hey duflu jamesh willcooke
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<seb128> jamesh, did they ack the changes?
<willcooke> morning
<jamesh> seb128: not yet.  They've been marked as needing niemeyer's review
<jamesh> seb128: but mvo was interested in fast tracking them for snapd 2.28
<Laney> hi duflu jamesh seb128 willcooke
<seb128> hey Laney, happy friday!
<Laney> yeah!
<willcooke> Laney, nice detective work on that n-m patch. Will try and build it this morning
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<Laney> kool beanz
<seb128> willcooke, didrocks, how is the London hacking going?
<Laney> seb128: bank holiday weekend for us too ;-)
<Laney> you got qweekend plans/
<Laney> typing hard
<seb128> Laney, you have monday off then?
<seb128> Laney, driving back to .nl and we have friends who come to visit for the w.e
<seb128> weather should be nice so probably some walking around and a bbq
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> and you, any plans for the long w.e?
<Laney> nice, you guys and your bbqs
<Laney> seeing some school friends tomorrow
<Laney> otherwise not so much, probably go kill some weeds
<jamesh> Looks like the next WA public holiday is during the sprint
<jamesh> celebrating the Queen's birthday
<willcooke> morning seb128, going well!
<didrocks> seb128: busy
<didrocks> seb128: didn't really sleep
<didrocks> like woke up at 3
<didrocks> and worked on that
<didrocks> also, I think there will be a lot of work afterwards to polish and push things
<Trevinho> :o
<Trevinho> willcooke: did you find the icon then?
<didrocks> I think if the gdm issues need to be fixed quickly, maybe robert will be better than I?
<didrocks> I had a look in the train in
<didrocks> and didn't see anything relevant in gdm
<didrocks> I think it's a gdm <-> account-services things
<seb128> didrocks, what bug is that
<seb128> ?
<didrocks> so, if anyone as more expertise in it, I would welcome them looking at it (wrong session chosen, how to set a default session…)
<didrocks> 3 of them, maybe related:
<didrocks> "pick the wrong session"
<didrocks> "no default session assigned"
<didrocks> and bug #1712504
<ubot5> bug 1712504 in gdm (Ubuntu) "No 'Ubuntu' session after an upgrade from Zesty" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712504
<seb128> k
<seb128> I can try to have a look/talk to Robert on monday
<didrocks> thanks! I can find back the reference for the other bugs if needed
<didrocks> (or do you have them handy?)
<seb128> I don't have them but should be easy to find them on launchpad
<willcooke> Trevinho, @icon- gave up
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> the default is fine
<Trevinho> willcooke: I sent you the name didn't you see that?
<Trevinho> there are three style-sheet-dialog prefixed
<willcooke> Trevinho, yeah, but it was png right?
<Trevinho> nope, svg's
<willcooke> hm, will look again later
<Trevinho> willcooke: oh, no sorry... I checked again they're png yes... I remember I asked for them in SVGs years ago, but.... there was no time for them
<didrocks> seb128: bug #1705157, and I don't find the bug anymore for the "ubuntu" session should be set by default
<ubot5> bug 1705157 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "On fresh install or fresh boot greeter always show "ubuntu" though selected session may be ubuntu-wayland" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705157
<didrocks> (pretty sure it's gdm again, and not gnome-session)
<didrocks> or account-services
<didrocks> as told
<Trevinho> well, making svgs wouldn't be a big deal I can probably do that
<didrocks> seb128: no way to set a default session via gdm, the default is hardcoded "gnome"
<didrocks> if account-services don't give it in some ways?
<willcooke> Trevinho, don't worry, the default are close enough to ours, so no action required I think
<seb128> didrocks, :-(
<seb128> didrocks, I don't think accountsservice does
<seb128> I'm going to try to debug it
<seb128> I let you know
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<flexiondotorg> MOrning desktopers
<flexiondotorg> didrocks This is the ticket for publishing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848
<didrocks> (done)
<duflu> Hi flexiondotorg
<seb128> good morning flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> duflu seb128 o/
<c-lobrano> hi all :). Trevinho , Laney I opened bug #1712996 for the themes issues you told me yesterday. What do you think about this solution? https://imgur.com/a/VZfBh (I still do not know what's the exact ubuntu orange color though)
<ubot5> bug 1712996 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Misaligned Entry borders in horizontally linked Box" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712996
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: cool, looks good
<c-lobrano> good, I'll push it then
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: should be @selected_bg_color
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: which actually has many aliases, so pick the one that looks better
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: @selected_bg_color seems fine, thanks!
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: actually @focus_color
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: @focus_color is darker
<c-lobrano> *seems
<Trevinho> ack
<c-lobrano> Uhm, actually radiance doesn't look right yet
<Laney> hey c-lobrano
<Laney> they look nice to me
<Laney> what was it, missing border colour?
<c-lobrano> Hi Laney
<c-lobrano> border color is fine now, but in radiance the missing of entry's top and bottom borders is more visible and doesn't look good
<c-lobrano> in image viewer at least, evince is fine
<jbicha> Laney: ok if I merge glib2.0?
<Laney> I'm not TIL on that, you might want to ask that person :-)
<Laney> but ok with me
<jbicha> kenvandine: is indicator-network useful outside of Unity8?
<kenvandine> jbicha, i don't think we've ever used it elsewhere
<kenvandine> jbicha, it does actually provide a handy connectivity API, but that doesn't have any rdepends so must not have been used outside of unity8/ubuntu touch
<jbicha> kenvandine: does it work in Unity7? if so, I think it wouldn't hurt to keep it
<kenvandine> jbicha, i think technically it could work in unity7
<kenvandine> cairo-dock depends on it
<kenvandine> so i guess keep it in universe
<kenvandine> at one point there was a goal of using it in place of nm-applet
<kenvandine> but that never happened
<jbicha> it uses libqofono ?
<kenvandine> oh... yeah i guess it does
<jbicha> I was just finding old stuff to remove, LP: #1713076
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1713076 in libiphb (Ubuntu) "Please remove more orphaned unity8 packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713076
<kenvandine> it can display cellular connections as well as wifi
<willcooke> jbicha, Laney - IS have updated the conn check to use HTTP \o/
<kenvandine> but ofono isn't a hard requirement, just libqofono
<jbicha> ok
<willcooke> jbicha, could you land the snippet when you get a mo?
<willcooke> jbicha, also FYI- the problems I was having were tracked down to a bug in curl and Laney has uploaded a fix
<jbicha> willcooke: that curl patch works for you then?
<willcooke> jbicha, yup, and for p_opey who tested it as well
<Laney> forget you https
<jbicha> willcooke: maybe Monday, I have some concerns about the config pkg name I'm discussing with Debian GNOME
<Laney> you probably want to wait for the fixed curl to migrate anyway
<willcooke> jbicha, roger that, thanks!
<jbicha> we could land now but I think it might be better to wait a little to not need to change the pkg name if we decide to
<willcooke> not on a Friday, etc etc
<willcooke> I can wait :)
<willcooke> https://youtu.be/hpIeCBuTG0M
<willcooke> proof!
<jbicha> Category: Comedy
<willcooke> err, oops
<willcooke> fixed, thanks jbicha
 * didrocks is waiting for the next train in Lille
<didrocks> (enjoying the new theme on my laptop)
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey, when do you want to start working on Unity->GNOME migration documentation for Artful?
<mhall119> as we discussed at GUADEC
<kenvandine> hey mhall119
<kenvandine> mhall119, i was just thinking about that this morning after i saw the BoF notes :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, want to do some brainstorming early next week?
<kenvandine> monday or tuesday?
<mhall119> kenvandine: sure, there are a few others who wanted to help, I'll send out a poll for a day and time for a kickoff call
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> mhall119, thanks!
 * kenvandine wants a way to track bugs for snap packages like we do for ubuntu packages
<amano> didrocks, Gnome Shell 2.24? Rather 3.24
<amano> (your blog post)
<Laney> right, got to rush off!
<Laney> see you tuesday
<andyrock> mpt: so I removed the spinner but in this way the backend and the frontend are not in sync
<andyrock> so for example it's hard to handle the case of multiple clicks
<andyrock> or the case sign in... -> enable -> sing out (while still enabling)
<andyrock> would be way more easy from a developer point of view to have the ui syncronized with the backend
<andyrock> another soluzion is to not allow multiple clicks, but then the ui does not feel responsive
<kenvandine> eog snap is in the store, with a couple bugs but strict confinement :)
<ahoneybun> https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/25/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-8/
<ahoneybun> says 2.24 and 2.26 and not 3.24 and 3.26
 * oSoMoN signs off, have a good week-end everyone
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-27
<jbicha> jamesh: hi, I was asked where that connectivity on/off setting is persisted, do you know?
<Smaug> hey all. on 16.4. somehow now when I boot it loads the grub command line instead of booting all the way.   I enter
<Smaug> I enter the linux and intrd commands, and then boot
<Smaug> and I get dropped into a "busybox" intramfs prompt
<Smaug> not sure how to boot from there
<Smaug> or if there is something from grub I am missing to boot all the way
<jbicha> jamesh: I figured it out, it looks like it's /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager-intern.conf
<Smaug> i have seen on the internet that the linux command can also take a "root=  " argument, which I am not using.  Maybe if I add that in it will work?  problem is i'm not sure how to determine the root
<Smaug> there isn't anything like /dev/sda in my partition!
<Smaug> any thoughts?
<jbicha> Smaug: could you ask in #ubuntu for support?
<Smaug> sure, is that more appropriate?
<jbicha> yes, this channel isn't very useful for support questions
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-20
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jibel> Good morning everyone
<duflu> Hi jibel
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme? tjs en France? c'était bien le long w.e?
<oSoMoN> seb128, oui, excellent week-end en famille en Bretagne, je suis encore là jusqu’à vendredi
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<seb128> cool
<seb128> w.e tranquille, un tour à la plage en début de w.e et sinon repos :)
<oSoMoN> ça fait du bien de se reposer des fois :)
<seb128> exactement!
<seb128> duflu, did you talk to RAOF about disabling that autogeneration of a color profile upstream?
<duflu> seb128, partially. RAOF seems busy but also it's not a topic I want to distract myself too much with either
<seb128> right, well it's in our trello board now which means it needs to be handled/distract us :p
<RAOF> Upstream of quite responsive - are there quirky hardware configurations where it goes badly?
<duflu> seb128, it can stay in proposed. There's also more current info in the Launchpad bug
<duflu> RAOF, I don't have one that bad out of the box myself. Only after calibration are some apps broken
<seb128> hey RAOF
<duflu> I really don't want to duplicate the conversation in IRC, when it's already duplicated in Trello from the converstation in Launchpad
<RAOF> Hey seb128 !
<seb128> duflu, sorry, I'm not subscribed to the launchpad bug and saw the trello comment ... anyway, not a big deal
<seb128> it's fine having some backlog, we should just have things in there that we mgiht act on this cycle
<seb128> otherwise it's just noise
<seb128> RAOF, btw, colord is outdate in Debian/Ubuntu, is that by choice because the new version isn't interesting/is buggy?
<duflu> Yeah, there's a bug so you can drop the card if you prefer (and while it's not being actioned)
<RAOF> No, that's me not finalising and getting a sponsor for the update on Debian.
<seb128> duflu, let's keep it, if you/robert think it's worth keeping it as a reminder so maybe we act with me
<seb128> RAOF, k, well then that was a gentle reminder that there is a new version :) (we have a page listing outdated desktop component and colord has a red line, which made me ask ;)
<RAOF> Sure 😀
<RAOF> Please ask again next week if I still haven't updated it.
<seb128> thx
<duflu> seb128, in other news; ffmpeg 4.0 is holding up mpv and other packages. I can't see a reason why. Can you?
<duflu> Or rather version 7:4.0.2-1ubuntu5
<duflu> Maybe not holding up other packages. Only those that require version 4, like mpv
<duflu> Used by other packages
<seb128> there are complex transitions atm, I didn't look enough to understand the details, see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<seb128> it's being actively worked on though
<seb128> they stopped autosync to try to clear off the remaining items without having new things adding up
<duflu> No problem. No hurry
<seb128> tkamppeter, you synced qpdf 8.1 to bionic, it's in the SRU queue, was that an error of target where you wanted cosmic?
<seb128> tkamppeter, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=qpdf
<seb128> tkamppeter, also did you see my ping on https://trello.com/c/kMTto6kl/5-fix-printing-of-filled-pdf-forms-using-qpdf ?
<jbicha> seb128: should we go back to marking this as badtest? https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/udisks2/cosmic/s390x
<jbicha> or maybe the test only works for you 😇
<seb128> let me retry
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-21
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
 * tsimonq2 waves to oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey tsimonq2
<jibel> Good morning oSoMoN and all
<tsimonq2> Heya jibel
<jibel> Hi tsimonq2
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, jibel, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> how is everyone?
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> Busy but OK. You?
<seb128> starting the day but I expect the week to be busy with ff coming and a stack of packages still to update and features to land
<seb128> what are you working on atm?
<duflu> seb128, the daily check-on-everything-in-gitlab
<duflu> Ah crap. I forgot to do the status report before I went out
<seb128> you still have time :)
<seb128> jamesh, ^ reminder to not forget to send yours as well
<duflu> Actually I didn't forget. Didn't have time. Now finishing it
<seb128> k
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> oui, et toi?
<jamesh> seb128: yep.
<seb128> oSoMoN, un peu fatigué, mais sinon ça va :)
<seb128> jamesh, thx
<seb128> andyrock, hey, do you want to rebase our gnome-online-package? Debian just did the 3.29 update and most of the diff/patches are your work so you might know better what to do :)
<andyrock> seb128: gnome-online-accounts?
<seb128> doh
<seb128> yes :)
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> thx
<seb128> andyrock, bug #1788130 is yours then :)
<ubot5> bug 1788130 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.29.91" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788130
<andyrock> seb128: why are they not doing that in experimental anymore?
<tjaalton> I've just upgraded to cosmic, and after logging in input died for a few minutes, vt's still worked. anyone else seen that?
<tjaalton> same X than on bionic, so probably something in gnome then
<tjaalton> s/than/as/
<seb128> andyrock, you best ask Simon, maybe it's an error or he agress with Jeremy that branching the vcs is not needed if there are not likely going to be upload in unstable before .30 is uploaded there
<seb128> tjaalton, no, first time I see it mentioned
<seb128> but duflu triages more bugs, maybe he saw some reports?
<tjaalton> ok
<duflu> tjaalton, people have reported such bugs for years. There's a tag for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bugs?field.tag=noclick Most recently I suspect get_dirty_pixel functions could cause such random loss of input and I happen have a proposal that deletes the suspicious code (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/189). But there may be more reasons for it
<duflu> tjaalton, I also did this fix for "no input" problems: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/commit/1c8aebd811a8 I think maybe similar fixes might still be required elsewhere
<duflu> seb128,  ^
<seb128> duflu, thx
<tjaalton> duflu: actually it's just the kbd
 * duflu shrugs
<duflu> tjaalton, mouse input works?
<duflu> not just moves
<tjaalton> yes
<duflu> ibus stuff maybe?
<tjaalton> could be, not that I use any that I know of
<duflu> Because if the cursor and graphics still work then the event loop still works. Thus whatever is blocking the keyboard is likely a different thread or process
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> ugh, the shell search thing won't close
<seb128> try to restart gnome-shell?
<seb128> alt-f2 - r?
<ricotz> good morning desktopers
<tjaalton> yes restart fixed it
<tjaalton> workspace grid doesn't seem to work with 3.29 :/
<duflu> tjaalton, see also bug 1786948
<ubot5> bug 1786948 in gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock (Ubuntu) "Some shell extensions (dash to dock, hide top bar) to fail to load with gnome-shell 3.29" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786948
<ricotz> seb128, hi, do you remember what happened to d-conf 0.26.1-2? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/d-conf/0.26.0-2ubuntu3 -- apparently dconf-editor 3.28.0-1 is hard requiring it (but is in bionic)
<tjaalton> duflu: nice
<ricotz> seb128, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/bionic-vala-sru/+sourcepub/9347947/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> ricotz, it was deleted because autopkgtest fail on armhf (which likely means in lxc iirc what Laney said) and nobody ever had the cycle to figure out the issue
<ricotz> seb128, I see
<Mirv> seb128: btw problem bug I had is filed as bug #1787542, I'm trying to ask from upstream but for me the Gettext.textdomain seems not required for translations in both gnome-shell and workrave to work, and removing that line fixes gnome-shell translations for me..
<ubot5> bug 1787542 in workrave (Ubuntu) "Enabling workrave GNOME extension breaks some translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787542
<Mirv> so as that sets default textdomain for further gettext calls, it seems like that spreads to some gnome dialogs somehow..
<andyrock> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+git/gnome-online-accounts
<andyrock> this is just to move gnome-online-accounts to the vcs
<andyrock> I used Trevinho's script
<duflu> tjaalton, was your extension in that list
<duflu> ?
<duflu> Oh well. Night...
<tjaalton> no, workspace grid isn't packaged
<tjaalton> but added a link to the github issue
<Trevinho> andyrock: mh, something didn't work when changing the debian/control files https://git.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/tree/debian/control.in?h=ubuntu/master
<Trevinho> please fix the VCS uris
<Trevinho> weird though
<Trevinho> do you have the log of that part?
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> nope
<andyrock> Trevinho: fixed
<seb128> andyrock, k
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, what do you do when Debian updates a package before us to rebase on them? merge debian/master in ubuntu/master?
<andyrock> seb128: I'm working on this
<andyrock> merge the tag
<seb128> andyrock, I was asking because I hit the issue with some updates I wanted to do
<jbicha> yeah, I merge the tag and adjust debian/changelog in the merge commit
<seb128> work was easier before git :p
<seb128> "merge the tag"?
<andyrock> git checkout ubuntu/master
<jbicha> Laney might have some fancier way of handling debian/changelog
<andyrock> git merge debian/3.29....
<seb128> he's on holidays so we will not know today
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> why merging the tag and not master?
<andyrock> I guess because you want to merge with something that has already been uploaded ?
<andyrock> did we start to put ubuntu specific patches under debian/patches/ubuntu ?
<seb128> good point about uploaded, in that case master has no other commit so I guess it's equivalent
<seb128> since when is debian/patches/ubuntu a thing?
<seb128> jbicha, hey btw, since you are around I can ask ... is there updates you plan to handle this week? eds/evo .91? new gedit maybe?
<jbicha> andyrock: I haven't done that. For a few packages, smcv has a separate d/p/debian folder which I guess helps him tell which patches are cherry-picked and which are unlikely to be upstreamed
<jbicha> like https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/tree/debian/experimental/debian/patches
<seb128> ah, so it's nothing magical there
<seb128> just you can put them where you want and list the path in the serie
<seb128> similar to prefix the filename then
<andyrock> seb128: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/tree/debian/patches
<jbicha> yeah, it's just organization, the patches are all still listed in d/p/series
<andyrock> yeah just wanted to make sure it's a new policy
<andyrock> *it's not a ...
<seb128> andyrock, yeah, so it seems it's personal taste from the maintainer, I don't see a benefit over prefixing them ubuntu- or similar
<jbicha> it seems useful for gnome-shell because of how many patches are involved :)
<seb128> I don't see the difference between prefixing on the name or in a subdir
<seb128> I personally find a flat list easier to browse
<seb128> but yeah, personnal preference
<jbicha> seb128: I wasn't planning on doing evo .91 since it looked minor to me, gedit is easy so maybe I'll do that one
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> fair enough for .91, I'm looking at red lines on versions :p
<seb128> but what matter at this point is updating to 3.29 series before ff
<seb128> we have no much interest in doing .91 .92 .0
<jbicha> will we need FFe's to update universe pkgs to 3.29/3.30 (like gnome-boxes, gnome-builder) after FF?
<seb128> yes
<jbicha> last cycle Laney didn't require that but there's a lot more packages that aren't updated yet this time
<seb128> well ask a r-t member, but I would expect the answer to be yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze says the process applies to all components and GNOME has a standing exception to follow minor updates because they are reliable/tested upstream/etc but that doesn't apply to serie jumps
<seb128> Laney is off this week and next
<seb128> so we can't check with him
<seb128> anyway, it's not like it would change things much anyway?
<seb128> ff is this week and those are not updated, it just might be a bit more paperwork
<seb128> we have quite some things in main that need to be updated still
<jbicha> I made sure to do evo .90 earlier because it had a bumped soname
<seb128> gnome-online-accounts (andy is on it), ibus, gvfs (to merge), poppler (I've it ready), libreoffice, network-manager, gedit, shotwell, baobab, gnome-calendar, gnome-logs, gnome-characters, gnome-todo, libdazzle
<seb128> though some of those are snaps on the default install so probably less important to update in the archive
<Nafallo> hello. just need to check. is gnome-3-26-1604 the correct snap on 18.04.1 installation?
<seb128> Nafallo, yes
<Nafallo> okay. seemed odd :-)
<Nafallo> seems
<seb128> why?
<seb128> it's GNOME 3.26 built on 16.04
<Nafallo> sure, I just assumed it should have been gnome-3-28-1804 :-)
<kenvandine> Nafallo, talking about the platform snap?
<Nafallo> hi ken! yeah, just on time. I got a bit confused when I did a snap list on a fresh 18.04 :-)
<kenvandine> Nafallo, yeah, we couldn't build on core18 yet
<kenvandine> so the core snap is still based on 16.04
<kenvandine> so the platform is built based on 16.04 still
<xnox> seb128, is the gnome-session file coflict fix in progress?
<seb128> xnox, what file conflict?
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1787748
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1787748 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "ubuntu.session is trying to write '/usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session', which is also in the gnome-session" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> xnox, you guys from foundations have the habit of asking about issues like there were known to us
<xnox> src:gnome-session builds bin:gnome-session and bin:ubuntu-session both of which ship identical file
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ one for you I guess
<seb128> merge error?
<xnox> well given that all upgrades on the desktops are failing, on 18.04... i would have thought.... =)
<xnox> well, don't fail, but end up being incomplete.
<Trevinho> xnox: mhmhmh, I for sure got the same and fixed in the src I hope I did push in git the same
<Trevinho> as laney didn't use my debsrc eventually, so things might be messed up
<Trevinho> let me check
<xnox> Trevinho, maybe i am out of date.
<xnox> Trevinho, i would expect breaks/replaces would be needed too, to help apt figure out what to do or some such.
<xnox> Trevinho, to me it looks like 3.29.90-1ubuntu1 still ships ubuntu.session in both binary packages, somehow.
<Trevinho> yes, fck, he didn't merge the right one
<xnox> seb128, "you guys from foundations have the habit" well, we get to do our own hiring, so obviously we hire similar people to give a consistent grumpy customer experience, irrespective of which foundations person one talks to =))))
<Trevinho> this was the correct one https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3356/+sourcefiles/gnome-session/3.29.90-1ubuntu1.2/gnome-session_3.29.90-1ubuntu1.2.debian.tar.xz
<seb128> xnox, sounds like it, anyway thanks for pointing that one out :)
<Trevinho> uff, so annoying... Readdressing something that you already fixed. and now it's worse
<Trevinho> I will though
<seb128> where did it go wrong?
<xnox> Trevinho, i think the whichever package is supposed to have it should have it; and also gain Breaks/Replaces: otherthing (<= 3.29.90-1ubuntu1) now.
<xnox> Trevinho, to help unstick people who got stuck. would not affect bionic->cosmic dist upgrades.
<xnox> and otherthing should drop the conflicted file.
<Trevinho> seb128: I prepared the gnome-session debsrc and also a git branch, expecting my src to be used, but it didn't happen, so the not-updated git repo was used instead....
<seb128> Trevinho, why was git not uptodate? ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: basically it happened on merging with debian, but I noticed and fixed, but the change wasn't picked
<Trevinho> seb128: eh, cause I was expecting my debsrc to be used then we'd have merged the vcs, but maybe I didn't push waiting for a final review, but I didn't get feedback... don't remember exactly, I had to deal with 5-6 src and respective vcss, so I might have forgot a git push
<seb128> k
<seb128> anyway let me know when you have a fix
<Trevinho> yes, this got lost -_- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XZ62nqHz3T/
<seb128> Trevinho, the debian/rules diff looks buggy, we want to fail on missing fail to avoid errors
<seb128> oh, meeting time!
<Trevinho> seb128: it was missing, but no we don't want for the way it is done... It's bad and probably need to reworked, as things are put around manually so we need to miss
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 21 13:31:16 2018 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic:
<Trevinho> seb128: that was how it was before
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks (vac), duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, heber (sick), kenvandine, laney (vac), oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<andyrock> o/
<dgadomski> \o
<kenvandine> \o
<jibel> o/
<seb128> k, let's get started
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> - 3.28 -> 3.29
<andyrock>   # gtk3 3.23.2-1 in cosmic (MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+git/gtk+3.0/+merge/353235)
<andyrock>   # gnome-initial-setup 3.29.1 in Cosmic
<andyrock>   # WIP gnome-online-accounts 3.29.91 in Cosmic
<andyrock> - Livepatch iteration 2:
<andyrock>   # Proposed fix for bug lp: #1770686 in Bionic
<andyrock>   # Proposed fix for bug lp: #1787553 in Cosmic
<andyrock> - Gnome-shell/Mutter:
<andyrock>   # Working on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/109
<andyrock>   # Rebased other MPs on top of current/master
<andyrock> - EOW
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1770686 in software-properties (Ubuntu Bionic) "Hide livepatch widgets in flavors without an online account panel in gnome-control-center" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770686
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1787553 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Add a reminder to enable Livepatch " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787553
<seb128> thx andyrock
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> * out last week
<dgadomski> * verifying bug #1782152
<ubot5> bug 1782152 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Bionic) "GDM blocks SIGUSR1 used in PAM scripts" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782152
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thx dgadomski
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: duflu
<seb128> * Gnome Shell performance:
<seb128>   - Geometric (GPU-less) picking support now works flawlessly, and only needs cleaning up :D
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/189
<seb128>     . Why? Because CPU usage was becoming an issue in https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/168
<seb128>     . Also made some attempts at removing picking completely, but that's pretty risky and doesn't work properly right now (https://gitlab.gnome.org/vanvugt/mutter/commits/retire-pick)
<seb128> * Gnome Shell other:
<seb128>   - Successfully got another fix into mutter 3.29.92, but none of the important fixes
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/commit/b8340f135
<seb128>   - FYI, many mutter reviews still pending (including all the important ones):
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests?scope=all&utf8=%E2%9C%93&state=opened&author_username=vanvugt
<seb128> * Cosmic start-up regressions:
<seb128>   - Fixed upstream! But worth noting for other cosmic users until we release the fix (gdm 3.29.92):
<seb128>     . https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786883
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786883 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Login screen flickers to black a few times on boot and then finally settles on using Xorg instead of Wayland. No Wayland login option." [High,Triaged]
<seb128>     . https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786872
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786872 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Cosmic login screen never appears on about 50% of boots" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> * Hardware video decoding:
<seb128>   - mpv version 0.29.0 is progressing slowly (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785993)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1785993 in mpv (Ubuntu) "Please merge mpv 0.29 from Debian" [Medium,Fix committed]
<seb128> * Daily bug management:
<seb128>   - The trend is much the same as last week.
<seb128>   - Only one comment: The amount of bug mail has increased recently. It would help if more people subscribed to it and triaged some each day.
<seb128> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: jamesh
<seb128> Here's the stuff I've been working on this week:
<seb128> pulseaudio snap policy module:
<seb128> * I put together changes needed to support classic snaps:
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio/+git/pulseaudio/+merge/353214
<seb128> * Still need to work on the back ports.
<seb128> font related startup slowness in snaps:
<seb128> * I tracked down the cause of the slowdown to a
<seb128> snapcraft-desktop-helpers merge that effectively disabled a large part
<seb128> of the fontconfig configuration.  In particular, it meant
<seb128> /var/cache/fontconfig was no longer consulted as a source of cache
<seb128> files, leading to that data being rebuilt.  I've put up a PR here:
<seb128> https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/144
<seb128> * We still don't have a solution for cache version skew (e.g. snaps
<seb128> built with new fontconfig on xenial hosts, or xenial snaps on
<seb128> bionic/cosmic hosts), but that we've never had a solution for that so
<seb128> it isn't a regression. We're fine for snaps using the GNOME backports
<seb128> PPA on modern Ubuntu though, so perhaps that is good enough.
<seb128> snapd merges:
<seb128> * I've got a number of pending pull requests that have attention.  I'm
<seb128> going to go through these tomorrow.
<seb128> crash reporting for snaps:
<seb128> * I've been putting together some notes about debug symbol collection.
<seb128> I need to clean this up and post it to the forum.
<seb128> * I also need to look at having apport collect sn
<seb128> * What is still unclear is how to make debug symbols collected during
<seb128> a snap build are available for retracing.
<seb128> #topic jibel
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: jibel
<seb128> jibel, hey
<jibel> hi
<jibel> - Short week, back yesterday.
<jibel> - Triaged upgrade bugs.
<jibel> - SRU verification of gnome-software in bionic.
<jibel> - Adding “Upgrade” KPIs.
<jibel> done
<seb128> thanks jibel
<seb128> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: heber
<seb128> * Finish utah fixes and apply the same to Ubiquity
<seb128> * Continue with nvidia testing plan
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey
<kenvandine> Short week for me
<kenvandine> * Finished updating the hyper-v Ubuntu Desktop image to 18.04.1
<kenvandine>   - Published on partner images
<kenvandine> * Updated thunderbird snap to 60.0 in edge
<kenvandine> ⚾
<seb128> tb update \o/
<seb128> thx kenvandine
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, have you seen the forum post about missing langpacks in the tb snap?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, yes
<kenvandine> lets talk after meeting
<oSoMoN> ack
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ continued focus on transitioning to a snap-only chromium (https://trello.com/c/iDClwK5o/43-focus-on-snap-as-a-primary-means-of-distribution-for-chromium)
<oSoMoN>     - successfully built an i386 snap (had only built and tested amd64 until now), this required jumping through a number of hoops as upstream doesn't do x86 builds nor do they provide pre-built tools for the x86 build targets
<oSoMoN>     - now building beta and dev branches
<oSoMoN>     - currently working on a remaining theming issue
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated beta to 69.0.3497.42
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated dev to 70.0.3521.2
<oSoMoN>   ∘ prepared update of chromium-ffmpeg snap for chromium 69
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ investigated bug #1537566
<ubot5> bug 1537566 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice crashed but apport didn't log a crash file in /var/crash despite being enabled" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537566
<oSoMoN>   ∘ bug triaging
<oSoMoN> 🏊
<seb128> oSoMoN, feature freeze is in 2 days, are we going to get the new libreoffice as a deb in cosmic in time or do we plan to ffe?
<oSoMoN> mmm, right, feature freeze
<seb128> yeah :p
<oSoMoN> I'd rather get it in the archive before that, I'll focus on that starting NOW
<seb128> thx oSoMoN!
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • sponsoring (gnome-initial-setup 3.29.1 to cosmic, gtk+ 3.23.2, software-properties bionic SRU)
<seb128> • debian sponsoring (libsoup2.4, gnome-calculator, gnome-disk-utility, gtk+3.0, glib-networking, gnome-session)
<seb128> • debian syncs (gnome-system-monitor, pango1.0)
<seb128> • updates (gnome-calculator) and merges from Debian (gnome-calculator, gnome-disk-utility, geoclue, libcanberra, libvdpau, splix, orca, alsa-utils, fontconfig, grilo-plugins, )
<seb128> • dropped compat desktop from cheese since we migrated configs in bionic
<seb128> • trello board reviews/updates
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> (oh also there was a vac day in France so one day less at work)
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.21.0. Besides a lot of bug fixes, silenced warnings, and coverity fixes, I have included the QPDF-based bannertopdf from Sahil Arora, one of the GSoC 2018 projects. This eliminates the need of using undocumented and unstable APIs of Poppler in cups-filters.
<tkamppeter> - CUPS: Backported an upstream patch to avoid duplicate call of pdftopdf (and so duplicate application of print options) when printing to remote CUPS printers via local, temporary queues of CUPS.
<tkamppeter> - cups, cups-filters, gutenprint, hplip: Synced with Debian to get the newest versions in before Feature Freeze.
<tkamppeter> - Common Print Dialog Backends: Added the work from GSoC 2018 student Ayush Bansal.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: GSoC 2018nhas officially ended today with the desdline for the mentor's final reports, but as the student's did not complete everything in the projects, they will go on working for some time and I will mentor them.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<seb128> tkamppeter, did you see my ping on https://trello.com/c/kMTto6kl/5-fix-printing-of-filled-pdf-forms-using-qpdf and the IRC pings about it?
<tkamppeter> No.
<tkamppeter> But the project is going on.
<tkamppeter> QPDF already has all needed features for doing the form flattening QPDF-based.
<seb128> tkamppeter, right, but is that going to land this cycle or should we move the card?
<seb128> tkamppeter, anyway please comment on trello
<seb128> tkamppeter, also unsure if https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=qpdf is a wanted SRU or a sync to the wrong serie?
<tkamppeter> Probably only next cycle, so the card can get moved.
<seb128> thx
<seb128> next
<seb128> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho> · Yaru is default in cosmic:
<Trevinho>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/353139
<Trevinho>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+git/gnome-session/+merge/353283
<Trevinho>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+git/ubuntu-settings/+ref/yaru-default
<Trevinho> · Fix for yaru as default in GDM (please merge)
<Trevinho>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+git/ubuntu-settings/+merge/353442
<Trevinho> · Wrote migration script for theme settings, for users who changed them (need some discussions with Didier)
<Trevinho>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+git/gnome-session/+merge/353340
<Trevinho> · Updated gnome-shell to 3.29.90-2 and added other patches and crash-fixes / preventers
<Trevinho> · Updated gnome-session to 3.29.90 (in debian/experimental too) and merged back with debian
<Trevinho>   - https://salsa.debian.org/3v1n0-guest/gnome-session/commits/debian/experimental
<Trevinho> · SRU verifications for gnome-shell and mutter (and listing fixes to be backported next)
<Trevinho> · GDM to support greeter sessions from .desktop files (to have better Ubuntu vs vanilla GNOME integration)
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/merge_requests/33
<Trevinho> · Meson fixes for installing broken symlinks (upstream and downstream):
<Trevinho>   - https://github.com/mesonbuild/meson/pull/4030 (landed)
<Trevinho>   - https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3365 (LP: #1787286)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1787286 in meson (Ubuntu) "Symlinks can't be copied by install_subdir() since 0.47.0" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787286
<Trevinho> · Working on fixing {ubuntu,gnome}-session breaks -_-
<Trevinho> · Need to decide what to do with legacy ubuntu-artworks and ubuntu-sounds (I'd like to keep them as meta-packages)
<Trevinho> · Telegram snap edge refresh
<Trevinho> 🌴
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, didn't upstream telegram took over maintaining their snap?
<Trevinho> seb128: they didn't setup a build.snapcraft.io thing yet, so I just pull from that and push to a my repo to trigger builds, not really time consuming
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<seb128> - Proposed updates to region panel design (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/162)
<seb128> - Reached out to GNOME design about details of region panel design.
<seb128> - Fixed bug where region panel doesn't show languages translated correctly (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-desktop/merge_requests/15)
<seb128> - Sponsor SRU for appstream-glib fix (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1780442)
<seb128> - Add new error code to snap for Polkit cancels (https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/5690)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1780442 in Fwupd "Please backport fix for & in attributes" [Unknown,New]
<seb128> - Working on language pack patch to region panel
<seb128> #topic rls-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: rls-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html has no desktop items
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html is in shape, the list is getting long though and seems not moving so I'm going to do an off-meeting reivew and send an update
<seb128> if you have assigned bugs please think about getting them moving
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1787748
<ubot5> bug 1787748 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "ubuntu.session is trying to write '/usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session', which is also in the gnome-session" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787748
<seb128> Trevinho is on it
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> kenvandine, can you see with Robert what is blocking uploading the change from https://github.com/hughsie/PackageKit/pull/253 ?
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> thx
<seb128> k, quiet rls situation this week then :)
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-21 | Current topic: aob
<seb128> seems not, let's wrap then
<seb128> efficient one, thanks team!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 21 13:57:11 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-08-21-13.31.moin.txt
<kenvandine> seb128, is that something we want to SRU to bionic as well?
<seb128> tkamppeter, I don't think you replied to that question yesterday or earlier, is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=qpdf a pocket error or a SRU?  (it has no LP bug reference)
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, cf the bug, but we said we need it well tested first so it needs to land into cosmic to start with ... unsure why Robert didn't move ahead there since it got merged upstream
<seb128> kenvandine, https://trello.com/c/JpAzJLsY/106-bug-1552792-remove-dependencies-when-removing-apps-in-gnome-software
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, thx
<seb128> tkamppeter, also unsure you saw but cpdb-libs 1.2.0 is failing its autopkgtests now
<seb128> "text_frontend_vs_cups_backend FAIL non-zero exit status 1"
<seb128> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-cosmic/cosmic/i386/c/cpdb-libs/20180821_114414_70717@/log.gz
<seb128> andyrock, so goa was good to push? I just have to clone yours and push to the ubuntu-desktop location right?
<andyrock> seb128: yep, then I'll propose the changes for 3.29.91
<andyrock> I'm testing the package
<seb128> thx
<seb128> I go play tennis in a bit so might be a bit short to do that before going, but I do it once back otherwise
<seb128> jibel, bothering you here as well ... do you know why we did have a cosmic daily promoted to current since july 27th?
<jibel> seb128, tests are broken since the format of the initrd changed. I'm doing the promotion manually.
<seb128> k
<seb128> thx
<andyrock> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+git/gnome-online-accounts/+ref/ubuntu/master
<smoser> why does it seem like i'm the only one screaming about this lubuntu-desktop transition that has so many things stuck in -proposed. do other people just not care that their uploads can't be tested? :-(
<smoser> i uploaded software-properties 2 weeks ago, it passes autopackage tests for the first time in  quite a while, and its stuck in -proposed.
<jbicha> smoser: it is part of a huge ffmpeg/Qt/etc. transition that is definitely being worked on by people today
<jbicha> unless I'm mistaken on the details, I thought software-properties needs muon to migrate
<jbicha> if I am mistaken, it will still be a lot easier to understand once Qt is out of the way
<jbicha> andyrock: in case you didn't see, I uploaded gedit 3.29 to experimental
<andyrock> jbicha: saw it thanks. I prepared a MR merging the tag here https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+git/gedit/+merge/353512
<jbicha> andyrock: if seb128 is fine with us dropping the .desktop compatibility thing, we can just sync from Debian
<smoser> jbicha: i'm not really sure what its hung up on.  in a container i can 'apt-get install' muon, apper, lubuntu-desktop or software-properties-common
<smoser> that is intel though. i guess maybe its just s390x that is busted
<Trevinho> xnox: session pkgs are building at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3371
<xnox> Trevinho, looks nice.
<Trevinho> xnox: you can publish if you feel brave enough, otherwise we wait for seb128 :)
<xnox> Trevinho, there is no lander sign-off ;-) so clearly Trevinho did not check it yet....
<Trevinho> xnox: no, because apparently bileto didn't update the build state, so I had to trigger it manually just after saying you to publish :-D
<xnox> haha
<Trevinho> xnox: vcs side of things is at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+git/gnome-session/+merge/353513 though
<xnox> but it means i need to check if the two match! muahahahaha
<Trevinho> they don't so far, as there's no release commit in my remote git, as not sure if someone was sponsoring that
<seb128> Trevinho, that's lot of changes in that gnome-session update :/ I was expecting a simple .install fix
<Trevinho> seb128: go commit by commit if you want only that... However since you mentioned the fail missing, I decided to fix all
<seb128> I don't even know what "Use Gbp-Pq topic" means
<seb128> I think I'm going to let xnox deal with it
<Trevinho> Basically it moves patches under Ubuntu subfolder
<seb128> why is that needed/better?
<seb128> I don't think we have a team/project decision on that
<seb128> also
<seb128> +  * debian/rules:
<seb128> + - Use dh_missing --fail-missing
<seb128> but you didn't change it, it was already --fail-missing in ubuntu1?
<Trevinho> seb128: it's a way to put patches that won't ever be upstreamed somewhere else. It's just for organizing the series
<seb128> Trevinho, right, i know, we discussed that earlier on the channel with a_ndyrock and j_bicha
<Trevinho> seb128: it was not fail missing first...
<Trevinho> I mean in 3.28
<seb128> that changelog entry is supposed to describe the changes in the corresponding upload
<Trevinho> With the merge we lost it, I noticed and fixed but only in the deb
<seb128> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/tree/debian/rules#n47
<seb128> it's already --fail-missing
<seb128> so that changelog is wrong
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, yes... let me repush without that..
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks, also I'm unsure about the moving to ubuntu/ subdir
<seb128> I think we should discuss it and have a consensus it's better and do it in a consistent way
<seb128> not have uploaders moving things around according to personal preferences
<Trevinho> seb128: basically it was different before, and never mentioned on changelog `git diff ubuntu/3.28.1-0ubuntu3 debian/rules`
<Trevinho> as per the problem we know
<Trevinho> seb128: well, I did it because Laney asked it (as linked in the MP)
<seb128> hum, k
<Trevinho> so I've left that commit there as optional, but since I was there, and since he asked me to do that, I did it
<seb128> where is the "topic" defined?
<Trevinho> seb128: it's not once you do gbp pq import
<Trevinho> then, the generated commits have the `Gbp-pq: Topic ubuntu` tag
<seb128> I don't understand
<seb128> +  * d/p/53_add_sessionmigration.patch:
<seb128> + - Use Gbp-Pq topic,
<seb128> but I don't see that in the diff
<seb128> the only diff in that file is
<seb128> -Subject: _add_sessionmigration
<seb128> +Subject: gsm-session-fill: Launch session migration
<Trevinho> you won't see there
<seb128> there is no "topic" or "gbp" or "ubuntu" in that diff
<seb128> where is it?
<Trevinho> you see it in the generated commit
<Trevinho> do `gbp pq import`
<Trevinho> changelog could have been "moving things to ubuntu, using gbp... " tooo
<seb128> so "use gbp-pq topic" == "use a subdir"?
<Trevinho> it's just one way or the other, but the generating change for such event is the Topic tag. So I mentioned it, as if you know the tool, you get the effect
<Trevinho> yeah, basically just moves patches in a subdir
<seb128> to me the changelog describe the change in the package uploaded
<seb128> but I don't see any "topic" in the debdiff
<seb128> confusing
 * seb128 googles on gbp pq topic
<Trevinho> the idea is `Use --topic if you want the patch to appear in a separate subdir when exporting the patch queue using export. This can be used to separate upstream patches from Debian specific patches.`
<seb128> right
<seb128> does it mean now the command we have to use gets even more complex
<Trevinho> is like saying I changed something in the generator that leads the change...
<seb128> with extra parameters to remember using?
<Trevinho> nope
<Trevinho> nothing changes for you
<Trevinho> it's a commit tag
<seb128> well the "generator" needs to record that a "topic" is needed somewhere
<seb128> debian/gbp.conf
<seb128> or something
<seb128> it can't assume in from thin air :p
<seb128> ah, it's in the git info
<Trevinho> like for example
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/a76swsEN/
<seb128> great, when I though git couldn't get more complex
<Trevinho> this is the commit generated
<Trevinho> the fact is that we don't have to think anymore at the patches as something we touch directly, but it's all managed via pq...
<Trevinho> So, I referred to that... as everything that changes in debian/patches/* is auto-generated nowadays, so I think is better to refer to what changes it, more than to the effect
<seb128> speak for yourself
<seb128> I do refresh my patches the old way still :;p
<seb128> I didn't have time to sit down trying to understand that part of the new crazy workflow yet
<Trevinho> ahaha, well... Quilt isn't dead, but...
<seb128> I miss the days where a package update was dch -v<version>, write changelog description, debuild -S, dput
<seb128> 3 min update instead of 15 min and getting it wrong :/
<Trevinho> Anyway indeed you can use quilt too, it's just that is a tool that works fine for easy tasks, for something more complex, it's not so easy to manage.
<seb128> oh well, let's not start one of those rant now
<seb128> yeah, easy is good :p
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> next, I don't feel qualified to review those meson changes
<seb128> and I don't understand why they are needed either
<Trevinho> ahah, no... I can support your saddness, and make you a pizza to console you, but eventually we still moved away from there :-D
<seb128> nor why we need post_install-install-gnome.desktop-session-in-wayland-ses.patch
<Trevinho> seb128: so, we were installing files in both /usr/share/xsessions/ and /usr/share/wayland-sessions while adding to the packages only some of them
<seb128> those sessions business is tricky
<Trevinho> it was for legacy support, but nothing we care about anymore
<Trevinho> if you compare the contents of the generate packages are now the same as before... Minus the fact that we've two files in different packages.
<Trevinho> so, that should be the best check :-D
<jbicha> seb128: I synced gedit since the only diff was the compatibility .desktop thing. That's correct, right?
<Trevinho> as for meson I just simplified our patch that was a repetition of things, to make it easier to maintain
<seb128> jbicha, yes, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: anyway if you only want the easy fix for landing that, just use the version at commit b86cd4ae6cdbc13cd173070d7cd6e39eb6c592c6
<Trevinho> up to that version there's just a small change
<seb128> Trevinho, well, I'm almost done trying to understand the stack of other changes you did and that eventually needs to land
<seb128> so we can as well get it in now
<seb128> jbicha, oh, and thanks for doing those updates!
<seb128> Trevinho, so your new gnome-session installs /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gnome-dummy.session ... is that wanted?
<seb128> I'm doing debdiff from bionic debs vs your update from the ppa
<Trevinho> seb128: there's no point for not doing it...
<Trevinho> seb128: I mean debian does it, gnome stock too... So why not.
<seb128> k, I hope it doesn't add a crappy item in the session selector
<seb128> ok
<Trevinho> or we can pass it to exclude
<Trevinho> nope it's a .session file, not a .desktop file for sessions
<seb128> Trevinho, k, so your update looks fine
<seb128> how do I land it
<Trevinho> seb128: so... let me add the proper changelog entry as you requested...
<seb128> is the biletto still accurate?
<seb128> well
<Trevinho> so you need to rebuild
<seb128> if that invalidates the billerto don't bother
<seb128> let's land that
<Trevinho> it invalidates it
<Trevinho> yes
<Trevinho> so as you prefer
<seb128> let's land that
<seb128> it's a detail
<Trevinho> ok, so... just publish the bileto
<seb128> landed
<Trevinho> I'll push the extra commit with tag to git, and you just have to merge it to ~ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> so now the vcs
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> seb128: vcs is updated now
<jbicha> smoser: software-properties didn't migrate but the Qt stack did. Maybe you should ping Lubuntu
<seb128> good night desktopers
<xnox> seb128, Gbp-Pq topic =) that's nice, systemd packaging uses that too for debian/ ubuntu/ upstream-cherry upstream-stable/ patch series.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-22
<Nafallo> morning
<duflu> Morning Nafallo
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good! played tennis yesterday and slept well, though I've been woken up a bit earlier that I would have liked
<seb128> going to have a busy day or two with ff coming
<seb128> we are going to miss on landing quite some features again :/
<duflu> seb128, usually happens. I am presently in blissful ignorance meaning I can't yet remember anything that I wanted that has missed FF :)
<duflu> Other than mutter changes. Those can be argued as bug fixes
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, hey, new day new git issue :/
<seb128> can you help? :)
<seb128> $ git clone lp:~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts
<seb128> Cloning into 'gnome-online-accounts'...
<seb128> ...
<seb128> warning: remote HEAD refers to nonexistent ref, unable to checkout.
<seb128> $ git log
<seb128> fatal: your current branch 'master' does not have any commits yet
<seb128> #fail
<duflu> o.O
<seb128> but https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+git/gnome-online-accounts/+ref/ubuntu/master has commits
<seb128> I don't understand
<duflu> seb128, try cloning into a new dir with a new name
<duflu> in case the local repo is broken
<seb128> I did
<seb128> I guess my syntax is buggy for some reason
<seb128> $ git clone -b ubuntu/master https://git.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts
<duflu> seb128, Oh... that's a repo and you need to specify a branch
<seb128> that works
<seb128> so yeah, I need the -b ubuntu/master
<seb128> git...
<seb128> why isn't it checking out the only branch by default?
<seb128> or defaulting to the 1 branch if there is only one
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> thx duflu
<duflu> See also https://git.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts
<seb128> right
<duflu> Pointy clicky
<seb128> now to remember how I can push that to another location (lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts)
<seb128> I miss bzr where it was as simple as bzr checkout lp:oldurl, bzr push lp:newurl
<duflu> git gives you full graph freedom, and the complexity that necessitates
<duflu> DAG anyway
<duflu> seb128, surely it's the usual git push URL BRANCH
<duflu> or remote name in place of URL
<duflu> If you have rebased then you need to force too (-f)
<seb128> the destination doesn't exist yet
<seb128> so I guess I need to change the origin?
<duflu> seb128, so long as the target repo exists, the target branch doesn't need to exist yet
<seb128> the repo doesn't exst in this case
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts
<seb128> grrr
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+git/gnome-online-accounts
<seb128> k, it does now
<seb128> I set a new remote for it and pushed, that seems to have worked
<duflu> seb128, yes I spent a while trying to remember. I think push will auto-create it
<duflu> Win. https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts
<seb128> right
<seb128> ok, good, I think that's set up
<seb128> duflu, btw the ffmpeg transition went through which unblocked mpv if you saw
<duflu> seb128, yes thanks. I spent time today testing and closing some mpv bugs
<seb128> nice
<duflu> seb128, we can now drag and drop YouTube links into the MPV window in both Wayland and X11
<seb128> nice
<duflu> Unfortunately and surprisingly, mutter still doesn't support idle inhibition (screensaver prevention)
<duflu> on Wayland
<seb128> really? that seems a basy feature to have...
<duflu> I think the feature has been proposed and waiting to land for some time
<jamesh> presumably they want a standardised protocol rather than having a gnome-shell or mutter specific one
<duflu> Yes it exists. https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/20
<gitbot> GNOME issue 20 in mutter "Support zwp_idle_inhibit_manager_v1 protocol" [1. Feature, 5. Wayland, Opened]
<RAOF> Which is also  a really basic thing 😀
<duflu> Although the name suggests it's not a stable protocol
<duflu> RAOF: Less basic passing Gnome developer code review
<duflu> Actually that's mostly basic. You just need the patience for months of silence
<jamesh> it's an unstable protocol that hasn't changed in 2 years
<jamesh> which could just be because no one has used it
<duflu> Also maybe people (like me) never find the spec due to unexpected naming
<duflu> I want "screensaver" things, and so I need to search for the words "idle inhibit"
<jamesh> screensaver is only one thing you might do on idle though
<jamesh> depending on the power management policy, you might also go to sleep
<duflu> jamesh, yes I understand the reasoning but sometimes you need to give things overly dumb and specific names just to help the next person to find it
<seb128> tkamppeter, you still didn't reply to my questions for 3 days in a row, are you around/reading IRC nowadays?
<seb128> tkamppeter, is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=qpdf wanted or a wrong serie upload?
<seb128> tkamppeter, also the cpdb-libs autopkgtest still fail, and they do on all arch, it's not only armhf slowness, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-cosmic/cosmic/amd64/c/cpdb-libs/20180821_114402_70717@/log.gz is amd64 for example
<andyrock> seb128: better to use gbp clone
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> too late :p
<seb128> next time!
<seb128> andyrock, your branch has no ubuntu tag, did you forget to push those?
<andyrock> seb128: the sponsor is supposed to tag it in the moment it uploads it
<andyrock> *he uplo...
<seb128> andyrock, right, but I mean it has 0 ubuntu tag, Marco's imports all had tags for old versions
<seb128> like ubuntu/3.28.0-0ubuntu1
<andyrock> ah
<andyrock> Marco's script is not doing it?
<seb128> andyrock, also your gbp.conf points to upstream/3.28, that's a mistake right?
<andyrock> seb128: in the first branch it should be 3.28
<andyrock> in the second it should be upstream/latest
<seb128> but ubuntu/master on your vcs is 3.29
<seb128> andyrock, https://git.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/tree/debian/gbp.conf?h=ubuntu/master
<seb128> andyrock, https://git.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/tree/debian/changelog?h=ubuntu/master
<seb128> that mismatches?
<andyrock> seb128: I thought we we're talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+git/gnome-online-accounts
<andyrock> in this the tags has been correctly imported?
<seb128> no
<seb128> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts
<seb128> compare to https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center
<andyrock> okok let's fix this before
<andyrock> then I'll fix the branch to upload to 3.29
<seb128> the g-c-c one has all the ubuntu/... past ones
<seb128> well, the tags don't matter for the upload
<andyrock> yeah it should have
<seb128> so let's sort out the upload first?
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> thx
<andyrock> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+git/gnome-online-accounts/+merge/353571
<andyrock> didn't see you already pushed the other commits to ubuntu/master
<seb128> yeah, sorry, I figured out that there was no point pushing the current content
<seb128> we can sort out issues if any before uploading/tagging
<andyrock> should be fine, maybe in the branch I can also attach the tags
<seb128> wfm if you know how to import there
<seb128> Trevinho probalby knows, but he's not around yet it looks like :)
<xnox> Trevinho, everything is broken!
<xnox> gnome-session is fine, but i suspect meson is broken now.
<xnox> seb128, oh, do you know how i can trigger deb2snap conversion? i have upgraded to cosmic, with apt dist-upgrade, before do-release-upgrade was on. possibly even before support for that landed in the release upgrader.
<xnox> i wonder if update manager should be continiously offering to do deb2snap upgrades...
<seb128> xnox, where/how?
<seb128> for the meson issue
<seb128> xnox, no idea sorry, that's a bdmurray/foundations question
<xnox> meson
<xnox> so with this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meson/0.47.1-1ubuntu3 build systemd is miscompiled.
<xnox> instead of installing physical file ../units/basic.target into a few places as an actual file, it is for some reason installed as a symlink to '../units/basic.target'
<xnox> but it only exists in the src.... not in target....
<xnox> i'm rebuilding latests systemd, with downgraded meson locally now, to confirm
<xnox> Installing /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/test/test-path/basic.target to /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/debian/install/deb/usr/lib/systemd/tests/testdata/test-path
<xnox> somehow now is copied as a symlink, rather than as an actual file....
<andyrock> seb128: https://git.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/refs/tags this has the correct tags
<andyrock> seb128: You can take the tags from them
<seb128> thx
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ what xnox said
<seb128> xnox, did you test upstream trunk to see if that's an issue with those fixes or with the backport?
<seb128> andyrock, k, pushed those, it's a bit weird though there is ubuntu/3.28.0-0ubuntu3 and then ubuntu/3.24.0-0ubuntu2-bzr but nothing in between
<xnox> going back to old -2 meson is fine.
<xnox> now will test meson upstream
<seb128> thx
<seb128> Maaarrcccoo
<seb128> andyrock, don't waste time on those targs though, that's not important
<seb128> andyrock, and Marco like to fix those stuff, so maybe wait for him :)
<andyrock> seb128: Trevinho I guess it's because of this: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/commit/?id=57bb16ab84701f3bc1325eb62a5ce0bb641f9a1f
<andyrock> Marco's script did this commit
<andyrock> and I saw similar commits in other branches
<Trevinho> xnox: that's an upstream fix too eh... So symlinks are preserved as they are...
<xnox> Trevinho, that's a regression / change of behaviour... and also how do i tell it, to not do that?
<xnox> in a backwards compatible way.
<xnox> i thought the bug was re:dangling symlinks and how to copy them... but this one was not a dangling one.... but a resolvable one.....
<xnox> broken with pure upstream master too
<Trevinho> xnox: mhmh... Yeah but the thing is that a resolvable one could point to somewhere else outside the installer scope, so... Should not be changed
<xnox> let me open an issue there
<Trevinho> Anyway this change was touching only the permissions (my side). Upstream changes the copy of itself too
<Trevinho> so this eh... https://github.com/mesonbuild/meson/issues/4069
<gitbot> mesonbuild issue 4069 in meson "Regression in installing symlinked source files as regular files" [Open]
<kenvandine> greyback, i'll merge that today
<greyback> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> before EOD for me anyway :)
<greyback> kenvandine: jamesh: I think I've fixed the real fonts problem I was experiencing: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/145
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 145 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Set FONTCONFIG_PATH correctly to fix loading in-snap fonts" [Open]
<seb128> tjaalton, there is a new minor version available for xserver-xorg-input-evdev and  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, unsure if you are interested in updating those (not sure there is much point, I'm just reviewing our outdated components on our versions summary)
<tjaalton> seb128: sure, doesn't hurt
<seb128> thx :)
<seb128> ximion, hey, do you plan to update appstream-glib in Debian? robert_ancell is waiting on it to be able to update gnome-software from what he said
<ximion> seb128: heh, yeah, he asked me about that and I completely forgot...
<ximion> I think I have time today to update it
<ximion> thanks for the reminder!
<seb128> ximion, that would be nice, thank you!
<seb128> yw :)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, could I get you to update snapd-glib 1.43 in Debian? No major changes so should be easy.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-23
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I can sponsor it for you
<robert_ancell> jbicha, what's the best way to send you the patch?
<jbicha> push to git@salsa.debian.org:debian-ayatana-team/snapd-glib.git
<robert_ancell> jbicha, argh, I can't work it out. What do you name the local branch for salsa/master and what command to push it to salsa?
<jbicha> git clone git@salsa.debian.org:debian-ayatana-team/snapd-glib.git
<jbicha> make your changes and then git push :)
<jbicha> sunweaver doesn't really use pristine-tar and all the other fancy gbp stuff
<jbicha> I personally still use gbp to build so I have to something like --no-pristine-tar --git-tarball-dir=.. (or wherever you keep your tarball)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I was trying to do it with a second remote in my standard snapd-glib branch but it didn't want to work. Did a separate checkout for salsa and worked. *shrug* git
<tjaalton> duflu: hey, do you think we should aim to get libinput 1.12 in cosmic?
<tjaalton> I could put it in the staging ppa
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<jibel> Good morning seb128
<seb128> lut jibel, en forme ?
<duflu> tjaalton, I don't know what's worth waiting for in 1.12. It's not like it's an LTS we're aiming for. I do have some libinput fixes in mind but those don't exist in 1.12 or anywhere yet
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, good. Dinner became lunch so all done now. How are you?
<seb128> I hope the lunch was nice :)
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> going to try to get n-m updated today since it's ff day
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> seb128, sorry I forgot to move the LO 6.1 card to in progress, I had only updated the bug status
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm testing a build in a VM, I'm on track for uploading to cosmic later today
<oSoMoN> need to check with the release team when exactly FF will be in effect
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, salut! en forme ?
<duflu> Today is one of those days when you update your system. And then there are more updates pending
<seb128> oSoMoN, 9pm today according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseSchedule
<oSoMoN> perfect, that gives me plenty of time then
<seb128> oSoMoN, I updated poppler, I hope that's not going to create an issue for libreoffice
<seb128> (the changes there seem rather non disruptive but you never knows)
<seb128> oSoMoN, if you don't get it in today it should be easy to get a ffe tomorrow or early next week so don't overstress over it
<oSoMoN> re- poppler my VM has your update so I'll know very soon if it causes issues
<seb128> good :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm not working tomorrow, so I'd rather get it in properly today, but it's good to know that there's the ffe backup option early next week just in case
<seb128> right
<jibel> seb128, en forme et toi?
<seb128> ça va bien!
<tjaalton> duflu: thinkpad nipple acceleration fixes
<duflu> tjaalton, yes worth it then if they work
<duflu> Also if the whole redesign in 1.12 works
<tjaalton> I haven't tried 1.12~ yet but the current version is useless OOTB
<duflu> I know roughly what's left that I want to fix in libinput but don't know when I will get to it
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> duflu, if you don't like those "Update to <version>" titles we should fix the versions' script to add the source name or something, because otherwise it's going to keep bothering you
<duflu> seb128, I ignore most of them, but in some listings the lack of context is confusing. A mild "yes" to fixing the script
<seb128> do you have an example of those "listing"?
<seb128> launchpad bug lists have the source package info
<duflu> seb128, any search of distro "Ubuntu" bugs
<seb128> the result line should have the source listed no?
<duflu> Yeah, different line though
<seb128> k, fair enough
<duflu> I prefer the ease of communication
<seb128> thx for the feedback
<duflu> seb128, it did not bother me enough to ask anyone to fix it
<seb128> right, I just saw you title edit in my bugs emails box :)
<duflu> seb128, although you may wish to keep the terse titles and reuse the same bug for multiple packages. Might be helpful to view multiple Gnome packages needing updating
<seb128> we don't do that, and I usually dislike tracking "similar request but on different components" in one bug
<seb128> since the status are not linked for the different parts
<seb128> and everyone gets emailed
<seb128> even those interested by component that have been fixed
<seb128> when their side of the work is done
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are oyu?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, do you see any problems with uploading vala 0.41.92 to cosmic now?
<kenvandine> hey ricotz
<ricotz> seb128, I am good, I was hoping for some more time for libreoffice backports ;), but this will have to wait until next week
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi
<seb128> ricotz, well, it's not ff yet so it's ok according to the rules, I didn't look at the changes/impact/build issues it creates though
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<ricotz> seb128, jbicha have looked at the direct dependencies of libvala https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/vala42/+packages -- and there was a wider rebuild done here https://launchpad.net/%7Ericotz/+archive/ubuntu/cosmic-vala-42/+packages?start=0&memo=0&batch=200
<ricotz> seb128, so this looks fine, upcoming gnome 3.30 rc releases will fix more of those failures
<seb128> ricotz, if you/jbicha want to land it feel free
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: hey have you seen https://csorianognome.wordpress.com/2018/08/22/desktop-icons-goes-beta/ ? :)
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, I commented on the draft on #nautilus before he posted, also I updated the trello card earlier this week if you saw :)
<Trevinho> No I didn't get the notification on the card, but yeah.. .looks lovely
<Trevinho> seb128: guess that on 19.04 we're updating nautilus then..
<seb128> could be
<seb128> if the tracker MIR is approved :p
<Trevinho> cool :)
<om26er> I haven't tried (yet) Cosmic but wanted to know how far along are we with https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/05/18/desktop-plans-for-18-10 -- Is there a place to track that ?
<om26er> snap start-up time and fingerprint unlock are the two things I am more interested in and ofcourse HiDPI scaling (a must).
<jbicha> a lot of that is tracked on https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle
<om26er> thanks, I went through that (and their comments) didn't see items for what I was looking for.
<jbicha> I believe the fractional scaling work is still awaiting review and won't make it in to GNOME 3.30
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ can comment on the state of that work
<Trevinho> yep, exactly... I talked with upstream but they didn't want to land it before 3.30 as they had other priorities, so still delayed there
<seb128> :(
<jbicha> seb128: do you want to handle the guile-2.2 main promotion or should we ask another AA?
<oSoMoN> seb128, just a heads-up on the LO upload, I'm seeing and looking into autopkgtest failures so it looks unlikely that I'll make the feature freeze :/
<oSoMoN> oh I think I know what's causing the LO autopkgtest failures, hopefully all of them
<seb128> oSoMoN, k, if it misses it and we need to upload next week it's fine, don't overstress with it and enjoy your w.e rather
<oSoMoN> autopkgtests re-running with my tentative fix, let's see…
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-24
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<jibel> morning seb128
<seb128> lut jibel, ça va ? une journée et le w.e !
<jibel> seb128, ça va bien, le w.e approche. et toi?
<jibel> seb128, des choses de prévu?
<seb128> ça va bien, j'ai dormi jusqu'à 8h et c'est vendredi !
<seb128> tennis ce soir, on va à un mariage demain, rien de spécial dimanche
<seb128> et vous ?
<jibel> demain kayak et dimanche j'ai une salle de bain à finir de carreler, repos en qq sorte
<seb128> :)
<duflu> Morning seb128, jibel
<seb128> hey duflu, happy friday! how are you?
<duflu> seb128, I'm OK. How bout you?
<seb128> I'm good
<Mirv> aware of any bug or reports about keyboard randomly stopping to work in a desktop session on 18.04? it has happened a couple of times, I can switch to terminal and back and I can use touchpad to eg close windows and log out, but I haven't figured out how to restore keyboard into working state other than logging out
<Mirv> IOW if you know of such and need me to do something when it happens the next time, let me know
<sarnold> Mirv: please forgive me for asking "did you check if it's plugged in"-level question...
<Mirv> otherwise I'll just continue to think about it on my own when it happens
<sarnold> Mirv: did you bychance hit ^Q and neglect to hit ^S?
<seb128> duflu and tjaalton discussed that the other day iirc
<Mirv> sarnold: lol, it's useful to ask that level of questions, but it's the internal keyboard
<seb128> Mirv, do you use any shell extension?
<seb128> if so I would start by disabling those
<Mirv> sarnold: none of keys work, but I still have that workrave extension, I hope it's also not causing this :D
<Mirv> yeah, I guess I should try to keep breaks without workrave for a while and see if it still happens
<seb128> disable it and see?
<Mirv> yep, good idea
<duflu> Mirv, I think some people are reporting that for the Super key..?
<sarnold> Mirv: okay. I just know that for some reason people's keypresses keep falling through to the 'terminal' behind X and then *nothing* works correctly.
<Mirv> duflu: for me I can't type anywhere, alt-tab, super, ie nothing works
<Mirv> sarnold: ok, I'll keep that mind, I know of such behavior from the past but I think my keys went nowhere
<Mirv> thanks for the ideas
<duflu> Mirv: No, Super was the cause. Or entering the Activities Overview was. Try and remember what you did last next time it happens
<Mirv> the good thing, other than to my physical health, would be if it's just workrave
<Mirv> duflu: ah... ok, right
<Mirv> ok people it's just happening again, this is from text console...
<Mirv> and it's not just keyboard, I can't also select text in eg terminal windows with mouse
<Mirv> but Dock and system menus work etc
<Mirv> and what I was doing I think was just idling (using another laptop for a few minutes), then I started using this computer again
<Mirv> ideas welcome
<Mirv> eg when terminal window is selected, the focus is not there ie cursor is not solid rectangle
<Mirv> and this happened after disabling the workrave extension
<Mirv> sarnold: duflu: seb128: sorry for pinging but if you want me to try something ^
<duflu> Mirv, starting to sound a little like bug 1181666, which is in active discussion
<ubot5> bug 1181666 in GNOME Shell "gnome-shell randomly blocks mouse clicks from working in app windows" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181666
<sarnold> Mirv: wow..
<Mirv> duflu: ctrl-alt-t is mentioned there as working, but it's not for me
<seb128> Mirv, I woul;d recommend filing a bug upstream, they know their project better and be more able to help debugging than us
<sarnold> that bug is from 2013? oof
<duflu> Mirv, I think that's a different issue although haven't seen it in a while: bug 1705348
<ubot5> bug 1705348 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal appears to do nothing, then the terminal window opens 25 seconds later" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705348
<Mirv> no keyboard or mouse presses are recognized by windows. but interesting, it's not that keyboard does not work - I can open Activities, focus the search field and type there normally
<Mirv> duflu: no, this is more like "keyboard and mouse do not work anywhere but Shell itself"
<Mirv> seb128: yeah, I should do that
<duflu> Mirv, sounds like bug 1181666 still
<ubot5> bug 1181666 in GNOME Shell "gnome-shell randomly blocks mouse clicks from working in app windows" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181666
<Mirv> interesting, Super does not bring up Activities but if I open Activities with mouse, I can close it with Super
<Mirv> duflu: ok
<Mirv> anyway, I start to have a good collection of symptoms for now
<Mirv> and I have finally a workaround not requiring log out, thank goodness. 1. Open Activities with touchpad, 2. Press Alt-F2 (only works if Activities is open), 3. gnome-shell -r
<GunnarHj> Good morning seb128!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Time to look at a (very simple) g-c-c MP?
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+git/gnome-control-center/+merge/353670
<GunnarHj> Good morning seb128!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Time to look at a (very simple) g-c-c MP?
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+git/gnome-control-center/+merge/353670
<seb128> hey GunnarHj, happy friday! how are you?
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm fine, thanks. Hope you are as well.
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes, I saw that one when I moderated the ubuntu-desktop@ email just a bit earlier, it's on my list now for this morning
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, great. Maybe upload to, so the region module starts working again?
<seb128> yes, let me just finish the n-m work I'm doing
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sure, no emergency. :)
<duflu> seb128, do you have any idea why your comments about the radeon card appears in email and notifcations, but not on the card itself?
 * duflu wonders what other comments he's missed over the years
<seb128> duflu, my web browser acted weird and wasn't displaying the content of the comment so I deleted and tried to add again
<duflu> OK. You found a Trello bug
<seb128> but I think it's just firefox that was in a weird state, I noticed other rendering issue then
<seb128> it seems fine again after restarting
<seb128> got figure :/
<seb128> go*
<seb128> so yeah, I did actually delete to add them again, hopefully there is no bug that made anyone miss content :)
<duflu> I don't read notifcations, but follow the link straight to the card. Hopefully that bug won't happen often
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> duflu, commented again, seems all fine on my side now
<seb128> sorry for the noise/weirdness
<duflu> Yes I got it now
<duflu> I also can't spell notification today
<duflu> That's the 4th time at least
<andyrock> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+git/gnome-online-accounts/+merge/353636
<andyrock> and hey! :)
<seb128> hey andyrock, yes you are next on my list :)
<seb128> I just replied to the snapd comment on the trello
<andyrock> thx! <3
<seb128> might be worth checking with mvo but I don't think 3.25.1 is out yet
<seb128> I'm pretty sure cosmic will get it once it is though
<seb128> andyrock, the diff looks weird
<seb128> oh ignore that
<seb128> "Binary files a/debian/patches/0001-ubuntu-sso-provider.patch and b/debian/patches/0001-ubuntu-sso-provider.patch differ"
<seb128> that's why there is no actual diff
<duflu> UTF-8 maybe?
<seb128> binary content in the patch
<seb128> that patch has png icons included
<andyrock> seb128: yeah :(  not sure it there is a better way to deal with this
<seb128> split the patch in 2 I would say
<seb128> one with the icons that can't be diffed
<seb128> and one with the code
<seb128> so at least the code changes can be easily reviewed
<andyrock> makes sense to me
<andyrock> I'll do next time I need to edit something
<seb128> thx
<seb128> andyrock, uploaded
<seb128> (&merged)
<seb128> GunnarHj_, yours as well
<seb128> GunnarHj_, which is failing to build because "locales" can't be installed :/
<seb128> andyrock, btw did you also do the totem merge/rebase for Ubuntu or only the Debian update?
<andyrock> seb128: only the debian one
<andyrock> do you want me to look at it?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Saw that. Is it because the latest glibc is stuck in -proposed?
<seb128> andyrock, k
<seb128> GunnarHj, could be, but it builds against proposed so it should get anything available there
<andyrock> seb128: do you use dpkg-mergechangelogs to merge changelogs?
<seb128> no, maybe I should? ;)
<seb128> I don't merge changelogs in fact
<seb128> I usually just drop the old entries and put the merge summary one as the only diff on top
<andyrock> ah ok
<andyrock> using this I get http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/dpkg-mergechangelogs.1.html
<seb128> andyrock, you mean? you get the mangpage where?
<andyrock> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gHp8xzsdkf/
<andyrock> i mean using what's written in the manpage :)
<andyrock> wrong order of links
<andyrock> wondering if it's ok too
<andyrock> or just one entry on top is fine
<seb128> andyrock, I think that diff is right
<GunnarHj> seb128: locales was not built...
<seb128> it looks like that by design they sort it by date of changes
<seb128> so you get a chronological order
<seb128> not a versioned order
<seb128> or maybe not?
<andyrock> seb128: line 84 of the diff
<seb128> andyrock, anyway, I would just trust the tools/accept that what is does it right, it doesn't matter much anyway, as long as the first entry in the upload one
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> GunnarHj, in fact it's due to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/2.28-0ubuntu1
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, another minor xorg stack update availabe is xbitmaps if you feel like doing it :) and xserver-xorg-input-evdev and  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics needs merging to cosmic (I can do those if you want)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Right. Which does not include the locales binary. Suppose that infinity will attend to it soon.
<seb128> GunnarHj, did you point that to him yet?
<GunnarHj> seb128: No. I pinged him now. :)
<tjaalton> seb128: I'm not sure the diff makes much sense anymore, since evdev isn't used by default
<tjaalton> evdev diff that is
<seb128> tjaalton, syncing wfm
<seb128> I just want those red lines off my summary :p
<tjaalton> evdev synced
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, it's not that update doesn't include locales, it's just that this binary is arch all so built on amd64 and that just finished building
<seb128> GunnarHj, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/2.28-0ubuntu1/+build/15300579 has it
<seb128> GunnarHj, so already solved, just need to wait for a publisher cycle
<seb128> well, the ftbfs on some of the archs might be problematic still though
<tjaalton> seb128: you can merge -synaptics if you need it soon
<tjaalton> i can't get to my work desktop machine atm, seems to be having network issues
<seb128> tjaalton, I don't especially "need" it, just tried to get that summary clean but at the end it's probably not really useful and red lines are going to stack again now that we hit ff
<seb128> I just tried to get in shape at the ff point
<seb128> tjaalton, k, it's a pretty simple merge, I'm going to do it :)
<tjaalton> btw I have mesa 18.2.0~rc4 on a staging ppa
<seb128> ha, nice
<seb128> shame you missed ff now
<seb128> (unless they shift it as being discussed on other channels)
<tjaalton> business as usual with mesa
<seb128> tjaalton, also do you know what's the deal with wayland? 1.15.0 vs 1.15.94?
<seb128> debian/we avoid to update for a reason or it just didn't happen?
<tjaalton> guess it's just because of summer
<seb128> do we want the update in cosmic?
<tjaalton> I don't know
<tjaalton> and it's "just" a release candidate
<tjaalton> not many actual changes in it
<seb128> right, I just had a look
<seb128> some overflow fixes that seems that could be useful but otherwise almost nothing
<seb128> tjaalton, thx for the replies to my not-so-interesting questions :)
<tjaalton> yw
<tjaalton> another thing I'd like to get in cosmic is the split vulkan packaging.. vulkan-headers is in but the rest is not uploaded to debian yet
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ah, thanks for explaining.
<andyrock> seb128: https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/totem/merge_requests/4/diffs
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 4 in totem "debian/control*: Drop dependency on libxtst-dev" [Opened]
<andyrock> I just noticed this
<andyrock> not a priority
<seb128> andyrock, thx
<andyrock> Trevinho: seb128: do we need to rename python-compizconfig to python3-compizconfig here? https://code.launchpad.net/~muktupavels/compiz/ccsm-python3/+merge/351940
<Trevinho> I guess so... However since we only have one...
<andyrock> Trevinho: it's used here
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/FuNt7Q5C/
<andyrock> unity-autopilot it's using a bunch of python2 packages
<seb128> andyrock, we should rename, also if there are rdepends still needing the python2 bindings we should still have a python2 version
<seb128> or port those
<seb128> in any case that sounds like that needs a ffe to land that late in any case
<andyrock> muktupavels ^^^
<andyrock> I suggest renaming it and port unity-autopilot
<muktupavels> where are sources for unity-autopilot?
<andyrock> unity
<andyrock> just try to modify the config file using python3- instead of python-
<andyrock> muktupavels: ah you did rename it
<andyrock> so you need to propose a change for unity too
<muktupavels> unity-autopilot is all python2, right?
<andyrock> I guess
<andyrock> so maybe just keeping the python-compizconfig around should be fine too
<andyrock> I mean both python-compizconfig and python3-compizconfig
<andyrock> in case the changes you made are not retro-compatible with python2 you need further changes
<muktupavels> can you add that as comment in merge proposal?
<andyrock> kk
<muktupavels> pylint --py3k * in autopilot dir says - Your code has been rated at 9.85/10
<muktupavels> has anyone used that, does that mean that it is more or less compatible with python3?
<andyrock> I guess, but I would suggest you to go with option 1) in my comment
<andyrock> just build both packages
<andyrock> seb128: totem almost ready
<andyrock> I tested in a schroot, I'll try it on a VM just to be sure it works properly
<muktupavels> well, I dont know how to do that...
<andyrock> muktupavels: take a look to another packages that does the same
<andyrock> most of them actually have support for both
<muktupavels> andyrock, did you want to push something? https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity/python3-autopilot
<andyrock> muktupavels: just wanted to try to build with bileto but I saw later that there is some python2 code there
<muktupavels> where did you see that?
<seb128> andyrock, k, seeing the changes it's not very likely to be problematic so minimal testing is probably ok
<seb128> epecially that it's not a key component to the session and not a stable serie
<seb128> brb, changing location
<andyrock> muktupavels: found a print without ( and I realized it :P
<seb128> tjaalton,  libxinerama also has a new minor revision available :)
<seb128> tjaalton, & libxkbcommon
<seb128> & libxss
<seb128> that's it :p
<GunnarHj> seb128: There seems to be a need to start the g-c-c build again for some archs.
<seb128> GunnarHj, done
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great, keeping my fingers crossed. :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Btw, do you know if the team generally has dropped the ninja() workaround in the affected Meson packages?
<seb128> I don't think we did actively
<GunnarHj> seb128: Would be good if that could be accomplished in 18.10. In some cases it doesn't matter at all, but in some cases it affects .desktop files etc.
<seb128> k, I'm going to keep on that when do the updates to stable GNOME
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, thanks!
<seb128> thank you for the reminder!
<GunnarHj> np
<seb128> GunnarHj, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/1:3.29.90-1~ubuntu2 nudging worked
<GunnarHj> Yay!
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers
<Trevinho> bye seb128 enjoy your we
<seb128> thanks Trevinho, you too
<Trevinho> still some hours to get there :D
<muktupavels> andyrock, Trevinho: can you look / comment why unity fails? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3336/+packages
<muktupavels> andyrock, Trevinho: arm64 fails to build, all other fails running tests...
<andyrock> mmm muktupavels are they failing on a local build too?
<muktupavels> andyrock, did not try... I dont have install compiz and/or unity.
<andyrock> muktupavels: https://code.launchpad.net/~muktupavels/unity/fix-build/+merge/353719 what's this for?
<muktupavels> andyrock: because cmake fails... because of this - https://code.launchpad.net/~muktupavels/compiz/cmp0002/+merge/350723
<andyrock> kk
<muktupavels> failing build and/or tests does not seems to be related to my changes...
<andyrock> I guess so but still we need to make those tests pass :)
<muktupavels> arm64 does not build.
<muktupavels> I will try to build unity in vm.
<muktupavels> how to run tests / unity-autotest?
<andyrock> muktupavels: you need to install python3-autopilot
<andyrock> muktupavels: and then autopilot run unity
<andyrock> 'autopilot run unity'
<andyrock> of course you also need unity-autopilot installed
<muktupavels> I am building unity with bzr builddeb now.
<muktupavels> andyrock: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/unity-shared/BamfApplicationManager.cpp#L258
<muktupavels> andyrock: any change it should be manager without underscore?
<muktupavels> andyrock: that is about arm64 build failure.
<om26er> Is Ubuntu defaulting to Wayland in 18.10 ?
<tsimonq2> I doubt it, personally.
<jbicha> om26er: not without a FFe at this point :)
<muktupavels> andyrock, finally was able to build deb packages, but after installing autopilot3 says that it did not find any tests...
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-25
<ricotz> fossfreedom, hi, fyi https://launchpad.net/%7Ericotz/+archive/ubuntu/cosmic-vala-42/+sourcepub/9352332/+listing-archive-extra
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-19
<marcustomlinson> good morning
<jamesh> hi marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey how you doing jamesh?
<jamesh> good.  It stopped raining in time for the weekend, which was nice
<marcustomlinson> jamesh: cool, we had a sunny saturday, so went for a wee hike up a hill for views of the city + picnic, was awesome. Yesterday was rainy again though
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu, good weekend?
<duflu> marcustomlinson, too busy and therefore too short. Again. Sounds like yours was nice
<marcustomlinson> well half of it was yeah :) Yesterday I got so bored I started working
<duflu> Ha. I long to reach boredom like that
<Trevinho> morning desktop heroes!
 * duflu looks around
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<marcustomlinson> hey Trevinho
<marcustomlinson> just a handful of heroes today :)
<duflu> 🦸
<Trevinho> duflu: eheh.. Hi,
<Trevinho> marcustomlinson: hey... this is their cave anyways
<marcustomlinson> little echoey in here today
<Laney> ECHO ECHO EcHo ecHo eco co c c c c .. .......................................
<duflu> Hi Laney                                                                                                 \o
<RAOF> Ooh!
<RAOF> Is there any example of an autopkgtest running a Gnome session?
<duflu> Evening RAOF
<RAOF> Hey duflu !
<RAOF> Because the colord installed tests need a user-session component, and it'd be a better test if it used a real GNOME session.
<RAOF> (also, the relevant test *mostly* fails in my fake minimal gnomeish environment)
<Laney> hey duflu hey RAOF
<Laney> RAOF: Not that I know of, only lame chroots
<RAOF> Yeah, yeah, Laney!
<RAOF> It seems like you *should* be able to start a GNOME session  on xvfb in an isolation-container autopkgtest.
<Trevinho> hi Laney
<RAOF> But my attempts fail with systemd failing to be dbus-launched, apparently.
<marcustomlinson> Morn Laney
<jamesh> RAOF: try "systemctl start user@${UID}.service"
<jamesh> RAOF: that won't give you the xvfb bit, but will give you a systemd friendly session bus
<Laney> I don't know how much of a full PAM/logind session you get
<Laney> hey Trevinho marcustomlinson
<jamesh> and systemd user instance
<RAOF> I don't necessarily need PAM or logind; I've already hacked around the permissions problems 😀
<RAOF> jamesh: oooh, thanks. I'll give that a try tomorrow!
<jamesh> RAOF: it's the pattern I've used in snapd spread tests that need to deal with a systemd managed session bus or systemd user units
<jamesh> that plus su to the test user with XDG_RUNTIME_DIR set appropriately is enough to get "systemctl --user" to work
<clobrano> hey everyone 0/
<clobrano> Trevinho, Laney: Yaru 19.10.1 released
<duflu> Morning clobrano
<Laney> hey clobrano
<Laney> w00t
<marcustomlinson> \o/
 * marcustomlinson hearts Yaru
<clobrano> eheh
<Laney> Trevinho: you want to do the tag & upload to silo/
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Oops
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. Actually I should wind down the day soon. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good, catching up with things after a long w.e
<seb128> you should start enjoying your evening yeah :)
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, Trevinho, how are you? had a good w.e?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: weekend was good thanks. Some hiking and picnicking on Saturday which was nice. Yours?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, was good, long one and with lots of kilometers :)
<Laney> indicator-datetime has a weird version for a native package
 * Laney eyes https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/15.10+19.10.20190507-0ubuntu1 this upload & tsimonq2 
<Trevinho> Yeah should probably be bumped
<Laney> done
<seb128> Laney, k, so I'm mostly done catching up with things ... your comment on that gnome-desktop card, is that because gnome-desktop changed soname and we basically need to work on that list of rdepends/reupload them in the silo?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> how do you want to sync, should I just state it here if I do test build/upload some?
<Laney> I'm not doing any, feel free to do as many as you want/can
<seb128> k, good
<Laney> got to fix datetime on 32 bit :-(
<seb128> :(
<ricotz> hi, regarding an update to vala 0.46 -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/vala-eoan/+packages
<seb128> hey ricotz, sorry I didn't end up being able to sponsor it last week, I had forgotten about the 'can't source upload a package that needs to go through NEW' requirement
<seb128> ricotz, thx for the ppa/test build, quite some failures in there though :-/
<ricotz> seb128, ah, I see
<seb128> I will get to it later or tomorrow
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, but some are already fixed upstream and in newer releases
<ricotz> thanks
<popey_> kenvandine: you in today?
<seb128> popey, he's on vac still today
<popey_> ah okay, thanks!
<seb128> np
<seb128> popey, then he's travelling for GUADEC, so email might be best this week
<popey_> Good to know. Thank you!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> Laney, k, I did a good part of the gnome-desktop rdepends but stopping there for now, I wanted to handle replying to some MIR review, doing my weekly summary and a bunch of other stuff still
<Laney> cheers!
<seb128> RAOF, did you get anywhere with the colord autopkgtest issue and the new version?
<mitya57> Laney: hi! You may want to add https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/commit/8353176d923a6b0e to your PPA. Otherwise after running apt autoremove the system doesn't boot because of missing gir1.2-json-1.0.
<mitya57> Also I have prepared gnome-flashback package with updated systemd session support. Will you mind if I upload it there?
<mitya57> If you want to take a look first, the changes are in https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-flashback/gnome-flashback
<Laney> mitya57: go for it, also maybe upload that mutter?
<Laney> thanks for that
<mitya57> Laney: done both
<mwhudson> jibel: did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/ubuntu/+source/casper/+git/casper/+merge/371071? what do you think?
<mwhudson> jibel: uploading that change, hope you like it :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-20
<tsimonq2> Laney: indicator-datetime> Agreed, just following what was previously there. :P
<tsimonq2> Laney: Perfect time for an epoch, right?!?
 * tsimonq2 runs
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<duflu> and back later :)
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, t'as passé un bon w.e ?
<oSoMoN> très bon week-end, et toi?
<seb128> très bien aussi
<seb128> :)
<seb128> RAOF, hey, so colord... :)
<seb128> Trevinho, jamesh, tkamppeter, can you post your week summary on discourse?
<RAOF> ...is ready for you to upload 😀
<seb128> RAOF, woot! where do I get it from?
<seb128> like building from a vcs or do you have the files to dget/debsign/dput?
<RAOF> Salsa
<seb128> k
<seb128> on it!
<RAOF> Woot!
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN, duflu, seb128, RAOF
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: pretty good thank you, yourself
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> I do wish ff was a bit later though
<seb128> busy week
<marcustomlinson> indeed
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN, how was the long weekend?
<oSoMoN> really good, I almost forgot what this work thing is about
<marcustomlinson> ah so close to achieving true zen
<oSoMoN> as zen as can be, surrounded by kids :)
<marcustomlinson> :)
<Trevinho> morning
<Laney> moin
<Laney> can't use the official upgraders to upgrade to eoan because the installer created a tiny /boot back when I installed
<Laney> /o\
<seb128> good morning Laney!
<seb128> that sucks :-/
<Laney> hey
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> it's like "make some space"
<Laney> but that's not possible
<Laney> :(
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> Oops, scrollback...
<duflu> Going OK other than complete failure to sleep and unwellness. You?
<duflu> Morning also marcustomlinson and Laney
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> I'm good, stressing a bit about ff though
<seb128> we still didn't upload the new GNOME
<seb128> and there are other transitions to get done as well (poppler, vala)
<duflu> Yes that's a biggie
<seb128> with still the current libvpx one not sorted out
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> gnome's more or less ready
<seb128> Laney, what is missing at this point?
<Laney> clearing the transition from proposed is really the main thing
<Laney> other than that need a final version of dash to dock but that's minor
<seb128> that's proposed situation is annoying :-/
<seb128> cyphermox said he has an issue about the ffmpeg/armhf issue and was going to deal with it
<duflu> seb128, remind me what you prefer to do with merging changelogs?
<seb128> but he still didn't, I don't feel like wasting working but redoing the debug/trying to fix it if someone is already on it
<seb128> duflu, import the ones from Debian and add a new revision on top which summarize our Delta
<seb128> (if that's what you are asking)
<duflu> seb128, right but in chronological order, not import order?
<duflu> The version order is also out due to epoch in Ubuntu
<seb128> hum?
<seb128> I think the natual way is to have what is current in Ubuntu
<seb128> the new Debian uploads come on top of that
<seb128> and then the new ubuntu one
<seb128> not that it matters much
<duflu> seb128, I mean on top even though they are older than the ones below?
<seb128> yes, I think that's ok
<duflu> Although it appears I do usually merge branches so maybe ordered by date is more consistent
<seb128> whatever works best for you I guess, it doesn't make a bit difference
<duflu> Actually chronological makes no sense because it's switching to/from epoch regularly
<duflu> OK...
<seb128> when not using a vcs I tend to just not merge back old Ubuntu entries and drop them
<seb128> and just have the top one summary
<seb128> well, alternating versions is fine, depends how you read the changelog
<seb128> if that's an order of what happened in Ubuntu then it's right, you have those Ubuntu versions then an import of some debian revisions then back to an ubuntu upload
<duflu> I might do it differently again because it seems previously I only kept Ubuntu revs
<duflu> I vaguely recall lint complains if you insert the non-epoch Debian revs in the middle
<duflu> No, that can't be right either. It's also been done before
<seb128> don't waste too much time/energy on the changelog
<seb128> what I said work
<seb128> take what is currently in Ubuntu, stack the newer Debian entries on top
<seb128> and then add a new one/dch -i for the Ubuntu upload
<duflu> Or the newest one to avoid ordering confusion. Done
<Trevinho> Laney: dash-to-dock is in the PPA, I will do a downstream-but-upstream release in a bit and remove the ~pre from the ppa
<Laney> good stuff
<duflu> seb128, I am also going to pretend Debian's UNRELEASED version is released. Just wait for it to happen and then will update
<duflu> Hmm, maybe I should just not mention that since it's not yet an actual version
<duflu> seb128, Done. It builds, it installs. Now for some actual testing (anyone can join in now); https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio/log/?h=ubuntu-eoan-proposed
<seb128> duflu, thx (and probably let's not wait for Debian to upload to eoan or we will miss ff)
<duflu> seb128, yeah full speed ahead
<seb128> duflu, thx
<seb128> duflu, well, for now you should call it a day and enjoy the evening, that can wait tomorrow
<seb128> ah, I saw your email now
<seb128> thx
<duflu> seb128, I've done all I can do on that. Not sure if you wanted me to do something with it tomorrow?
<seb128> duflu, no, I hadn't read your email yet, I was suggesting that testing it could wait
<duflu> Yeah, fair point
<seb128> but you have done that already, so all good :)
<seb128> sounds like a good point to call it a day on a postive note ;)
<oSoMoN> seb128, I haven't gotten any feedback on my gedit update for debian (https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gedit/merge_requests/2), what's the next step?
<seb128> oSoMoN, waiting a bit longer, I think it's mostly L_aney and me being active atm and we have been busy (+ 1 had a long w.e as well)
<duflu> o/
<seb128> oSoMoN, the new-GNOME-ppa seems almost ready for upload, hopefully we manage to squeeze some other updates and sponsoring between now and GUADEC, including that one
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack, thanks!
<seb128> np, thx for working on those updates and sorry for the lack of timelined reviews
<Laney> did we decide to copy all old Unity keybindings?
<oSoMoN> bah, I had messed that one up, so Laney really did the work, that was not much of a help, sorry about that…
<Laney> Trevinho has gone away and updaded ubuntu-settings to do that
<Laney> oSoMoN: it's cool no worries, thanks for helping :-)
<seb128> Laney, you mean as default in our Ubuntu/GNOME session?
<Trevinho> Laney: we were already doing that, but was not complete and missing things...
<seb128> I don't remember us discussing it recently
<Trevinho> I added a commit, can be dropped. but since we were trying this already but wasn't possible for all as per upstream not using arrays of keybindings it was not done.
<Trevinho> personally I was missing those. Being alternatives and not the only ones I don't see much problems
<Trevinho> also we had cards about missing things for unity since ever and covered bindings
<Laney> I'm not the best person to comment, since I thought it was unwise to be trying to do this kind of copying in the first place
<Laney> was just a bit surprised to see it now is all
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah I would have loved to have them in by 18.04 but wasn't possible for some and/or lack of time (and memory to do it)
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, let's back out the keybinding changes, land the new GNOME and discuss that with Will once he's back next week
<seb128> Laney, can you get gtk to migrate? the onioncircuits regression isn't due to gtk, it's the test depending on python-dogtail which got removed in favor of a python3 version (I poked a bit but the tests need code fixes to work under python3 and now is not the right time for me to spend longer on that)
<seb128> (& the ubuntu-release-upgrader/armhf issue is an infra one)
<seb128> k, meeting time
<seb128> sorry, a bit of cahos again, too much to do before ff :-/
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-20
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 20 13:31:39 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-20 | Current topic:
<Trevinho> o/
<seb128> we didn't have someone stepping up for creating a rls bugs topic while Will is away
<seb128> hopefully we go back to do that next week
<seb128> sorry, days are a bit of a struggle atm :/
<seb128> same I didn't manage to review/assign the proposed migration trello cards
<seb128> Roll call: didrocks (out), duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine (out), laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> \o
<marcustomlinson> hi
<seb128> k, let's get started and try to keep it short so we can go back at features landing
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-20 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> sorry, didn't get to update that oem/key one
<seb128> that's if for bionic
<seb128> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-20 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop entry
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-20 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop one
<Trevinho> yay
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> even because they are still waiting the 3.34 mess 😅
<seb128> yeah, we have a stack of accepted ones
<seb128> hopefully things are bit easier to review once that lands
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-20 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, hey, anything you want to cover/discuss during the meeting
<seb128> (we have a bunch of backlog in the board that need to be dealt with/assigned, sorry for not getting to it, hopefully after ff)
<Laney> no, proposed is too bad at the minute in general and there are a load of cards already not assigned
<Laney> we should help out on that problem if necessary
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/eoan/update_output_notest.txt
<Laney> looks like even if the test gets fixed that vpx transition needs some stuff
<seb128> c_yphermox is looking at ffmpeg/armhf today he said
<Laney> sure
<Laney> that link I just gave is ignoring test problems though
<seb128> just saying so no-one dup work
<seb128> ah, right
<seb128> I didn't know about that report!
<seb128> so it's basically down to mythtv in the notest?
<seb128> mythzoneminder
<seb128> which Steve suggested we could demote to proposed temporarly to unblock
<seb128> anyway not something to sort out during this meeting
<seb128> thx Laney
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-20 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> other topics?
<seb128> I'm a bit stressed by our features/work landing but I don't think there is much we can do differently at this point
<seb128> need to unblock vpx, land the GNOME update silo, do the poppler transition, land the new vala
<seb128> before thursday, easy :p
<Laney> why are the last two necessary?
<Trevinho> on shell side I'm fine, but... If I can help with something else let me know
<seb128> Laney, popple has some security fixes and bugfixes I would like to see in
<Trevinho> I mean shell side should be all green now
<seb128> we could so without it, but it's ready and it's not that late
<seb128> rdepends also build fine
<Laney> bugfixes then not feature freeze eh
<seb128> so I think it's reasonable to get in
<seb128> good point
<seb128> I tend to consider soname changes as feature
<seb128> but poppler just bump it every time by principle :/
<Trevinho> we did one on mutter last cycle at last update...
<seb128> that was not strict respect of the freeze imho
<seb128> aaaanyway
<seb128> other topics for the meeting?
<seb128> we can discuss work/things to land still once we have wrapped for those who want
<seb128> ah, I had one
<seb128> jibel, Laney, did we get anywhere at the end on the daily ISO job/casper/reboot?
<seb128> or is that waiting on kernel/foundations at this point?
<jibel> seb128, waiting on kernel
<jibel> seb128, no traction at all on that side
<seb128> k, thx jibel, I will try to ping them
<jibel> seb128, mw_hudson looked at casper
<jibel> and think it can be eliminated from the list of suspects
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> let's poke on the kernel team side then
<seb128> thx jibel
<seb128> that's it from me
<seb128> others topics?
<Laney> those squashfs errors are just expected now?
<Laney> :(
<seb128> k, let's wrap, we can discuss that post meeting still
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 20 13:48:42 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-08-20-13.31.moin.txt
<Trevinho> Thanks
<jibel> the squashfs errors are maybe just a red herring and visible because the system doesn't reboot
<oSoMoN> thanks
<jibel> or hangs
<jibel> thanks
<marcustomlinson> thx
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you know what's the deal with http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/f/firefox/eoan/armhf ?
<Laney> jibel: thought you reverted casper and they went away
<oSoMoN> seb128, no, let me look
<jibel> Laney, I don't see the failed to unmount message but the system still doesn't reboot which is the real issue
<Laney> I know, my question a minute ago is if we now have a system which is going to be uncleanly unmounting its filesystems
<GunnarHj> Good afternoon seb128! Can you please sponsor bug #1731459? Only a patch consisting of an upstream commit, and pre-verified via PPA, so not much to review.
<ubot5> bug 1731459 in sane-backends (Ubuntu Disco) "genesys_gl847 scanners produce a black band in scanned images on Ubuntu 17.10+, 18.04 LTS and 18.10 Cosmic cuttlefish" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731459
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, I'm busy with feature freeze but I had a look when possible (unless someone beats me to it)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.
<oSoMoN> seb128, no idea what's going on with those firefox eoan/armhf tests, I've kicked off another test run just in case they're flaky, if not I'll dig deeper
<seb128> oSoMoN, thx
<ricotz> seb128, there might be a shotwell 0.30.7 soon
<ricotz> (0.30.6 doesn't include the vala 0.45.x fixes)
<Laney> tkamppeter: might want to take https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/2f8a4e90f0fd0f900996e3081d49f8799bba4c6f
<Laney> I couldn't connect to my wifi after upgrading to eoan due to the bug that fixes
<GunnarHj> seb128: You were beaten by Gianfranco. :)
<Laney> thx to upstream for responding basically immediately
<Laney> mitya57: got a git commit/tag for mutter ubuntu2?
<mitya57> Laney: pushed to wip/3.33 branch
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-21
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, the world is crazy. Sometimes everyone wants to phone and text you at the same time.
<duflu> But work's fine
<duflu> How are you seb128?
<seb128> I'm good !
<seb128> k, time for morning errands, bbiab
<duflu> ditto
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<RAOF> Ooops. Time to get a newer Mir in Eoan before FF!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<duflu> and morning-ish RAOF
<RAOF> Good afternoon duflu1
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, RAOF
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> seb128, peu dormi, mais bien, donc plutôt en forme. Et toi?
<seb128> moi ça va !
<seb128> ff - 1 day
<seb128> still didn't land the new GNOME :-/
<oSoMoN> pressure building up… can I help with testing or anything else?
<seb128> I don't think so, from what I understood L_aney wanted other transitions to clear out of proposed before uploading which is what is blocking at this point
<seb128> there is quite some blocked in proposed/autopkgtest issues atm though, newer glib doesn't help there
<seb128> oSoMoN, one thing that contributes to the issue is the firefox/armhf situation, it's on the blocker list for glib or gdk-pixbuf to migrate, but I think it's safe to assume it's not those and ask for a skip?
<oSoMoN> seb128, I think that's a safe assumption, but I'm digging into it regardless
<seb128> there is something weird though, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/f/firefox/eoan/armhf shows that usually the test takes like 15min
<seb128> so it seems a real lock/problem
<seb128> thx
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<duflu> Hey oSoMoN, I finally got around to trying out Firefox's hidden Xinput2 support.
<duflu> It actually doesn't work that well
<duflu> So no rush
<duflu> I'd recommend Chromium instead, where it's on by default already
<oSoMoN> ack, thanks duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu, oSoMoN and seb128
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I'm good thanks. I see in the scrollback that you are too ;)
<seb128> :-)
<duflu> 🔮
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, I'm back about sane-backends. Any chance you can override the autopkgtest regression:
<GunnarHj> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#sane-backends
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, sorry but no, you need #ubuntu-release for that
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, didn't know that.
<seb128> GunnarHj, also you will need to explain them why it's valid to skip and isn't a real issue/something to fix
<GunnarHj> seb128: Given all the overrides already there, I kind of assumed it would be a formality.
<seb128> let's ask and see what they say
<seb128> bah, stupid laptop battery is flat again
<GunnarHj> Right.
<seb128> bbiab
<Laney> oi
<duflu> oi Laney
<oSoMoN> oi Laney
<duflu> We are so punk :P
<Laney> :>
<seb128> k, back now
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> doing alright thanks
<Laney> what about you?
<seb128> I'm fine, stressed about ff and things not being in shape and about trevelling though :/
 * Laney pats seb128 
<Laney> If we can't push it before feature freeze I'm just going to mail ubuntu-release and say that it's because of instability in -proposed, and it'll happen when it can happen
<Laney> speaking about gnome, not other stuff
<seb128> right
<seb128> we still have a stack of GNOME components not on their current serie
<seb128> and having a landing while we are at GUADEC/travelling and no-one is really around to sort out things sucks
<seb128> oh well, not much we can do at this point
<seb128> we screwed up but I'm unsure what we should have done differently :-/
<Laney> you can beat yourself up if you want but I'm not going to do that
<Laney> started earlier probably
<Laney> had more people
<seb128> it's not a matter of beating anyone up, the situation is just creating me stress for some days at a point I didn't sleep well and was up at 6am this morning
<seb128> so I would prefer to learn to do better and avoid that stress in the futur
<seb128> anyway, it's probably my problem, sorry for mentioning it here
<Trevinho> morning
<duflu> Morning Trevinho. Thanks for the merge
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, I noticed we are some versions behind on vulkan-loader , is that something we should update before ff?
<oSoMoN> seb128, if we're late it's not just your problem, it's a team thing, and the stress seems to be a direct consequence of it, so fixing the former for future releases should fix the latter
<Trevinho> duflu: np
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> seb128: hi all good, preparing for guadec a bit
<seb128> oSoMoN, right, let's see and discuss about it in Paris. I'm a bit concerned that other just dismiss it as non an issue which means maybe don't see the need to do differently/better next time
<tjaalton> seb128: we have the latest, 1.1.114.0-1
<seb128> anyway, not a discuss for here/today
<seb128> tjaalton, https://github.com/KhronosGroup/Vulkan-Loader/releases
<tjaalton> look at sdk-* tags
<tjaalton> those are the actual releases
<seb128> tjaalton, ah ok, I need to fix the version tracking then :)
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack, let's discuss this in Paris and come up with a plan to do it better next time
<tjaalton> also, vulkan-validationlayers for that release still doesn't build
<seb128> oSoMoN, thx for caring :)
<tjaalton> they depend on snapshots of glslang/spirv and then a newer release might break something
<tjaalton> which kinda sucks
<Laney> seb128: am I "others" here? I think you can highlight and talk with me if you think I'm doing something badly.
<Laney> For the record, I am not dismissing what you're saying and I'm sorry it came across like that.
<seb128> Laney, no, I was not directly referring to you with that use of 'others', I think it's a collective thing
<seb128> Marco is at least as relax as you are about being late
<seb128> Laney, thx for saying that :)
<Laney> I've done as much, as fast, and as well as I can, so to me that helps me to not feel stressed about what I've done here.
<Laney> That's not to say that we couldn't do anything better next time.
<Laney> But if I start feeling anxious about the situation then it wouldn't result in a better result right now.
<seb128> right
<seb128> as long as we collectively realize that the situation is not great and that we should to do better next time I'm fine
<seb128> we need to acknowledge that there is room for improvements and take some time to figure out what didn't work/why so we can try to address those issues and do better next time
<Trevinho> seb128: considering how upstream changed things so late and that we need to wait on those, I don't think we could have down much better. starting earlier wasn't changing much in some cases as thing landed at the end upstream anyways. Like all the changes to app icons in shell that needed other changes to d2d. Anyways shell stack on my side is ready since end of last week. so I'm happy to help with other things that are waiting.
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks, and indeed the shell late changes always make for a challenge :/
<seb128> Trevinho, I think we are mostly ready now as you said so nothing specific, unless you want to work on "standard packaging updates"
<Trevinho> I can do those too... but still need sponsoring so this is in some cases could still be slower than one of you doing the job directly
<seb128> yeah, unless there are patches to rebase and such
<Trevinho> but in any case feel free to assign me other stuff if it can help in speeding up / remove job to other team members
<seb128> Laney, do you need help on some for e.g patches rebasing? like gnome-control-center?
<Laney> that one is done
<Laney> all of the most important packages are done I think
<Laney> it's more leaf stuff now
<Laney> check https://www.0d.be/debian/debian-gnome-3.34-status.html
<seb128> empty page for me?
<Trevinho> same
<seb128> there is gvfs / gnome-terminal /vte still todo I think
<Laney> probably regenerating
<seb128> gnome-online-accounts
<Laney> thanks :p I refreshed and it disappeared
<seb128> gnome-initial-setup
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ want to pick one of those and do it on salsa?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, will finish some gnome things I'm on and work on those after lunch, is it OK?
<seb128> also should we sync gjs 1.57.90?
<seb128> Trevinho, wfm, please state which one you do so we avoid conflicts
<Trevinho> ah gjs would be better yes
<Laney> I'm building gjs
<Laney> already
<Trevinho> ❤️
<seb128> duflu, what's the deal with the pulseaudio update vcs, did you push your work somewhere?
<duflu> seb128, it's in the branch I sent you yesterday, not the maintenance branches yet
<duflu> For safety and accuracy
<duflu> seb128, if you like I can just point 'ubuntu' at it
<duflu> and commit to it
<seb128> duflu, ah right, sorry I was looking for the email but though you had a ppa
<seb128> duflu, yes, please push to the main vcs
<seb128> I'm going to upload to eoan
<seb128> I can tag/commit the upload entry then
<duflu> seb128, done
<seb128> duflu, thx!
<duflu> I didn't do a PPA because I figured eoan-proposed is the same
<duflu> level of maturity
<seb128> yeah
<duflu> seb128, this main page is handy to refer to: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio
<seb128> right
<mantiena-baltix> Hi
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, I've noticed, that LibreOffice packages in ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-6-2 are outdated and has security issues - LO 6.2.6 with fixed CVE-2019-9852 was uploaded to Ubuntu archive a week ago, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.2.6-0ubuntu0.19.04.1
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, it is on my todo list
<mantiena-baltix> Thanks, I'm building new release of Ubuntu-based distribution for Lithuanian schools and it's very important to us to have latest LibreOffice 6.2 release in ISO image, could you upload LibreOffice 6.2.6 to PPA today?
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz,  I'm building new release of Ubuntu-based distribution for Lithuanian schools and it's very important to us to have latest LibreOffice 6.2 release in ISO image, could you upload LibreOffice 6.2.6 to PPA today?
<mantiena-baltix> or tonight ;)
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, I might get to it this afternoon or evening
<mantiena-baltix> thank you very much
<Laney> tkamppeter: did you see my ping yesterday about a network-manager cherry-pick?
<mantiena-baltix> mdeslaur, Hi, I've noticed LibreOffice 6.2.6 for Ubuntu 19.04 in ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-6-2 , will you upload 6.2.6 packages for 18.04 (Bionic) today?
<Laney> bloop
<Laney> gvfs depends on a new libfuse3 which is universe
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> might be easier to revert that change/commit temporarly?
<Laney> probably
<mdeslaur> mantiena-baltix: I don't take care of libreoffice, ask marcustomlinson
<mantiena-baltix> mdeslaur, sorry, I just see you name (Marc Deslauriers) in  "Uploaded by" column next to  libreoffice 6.2.6-0ubuntu0.19.04
<marcustomlinson> mantiena-baltix: 6.2.6 will not be released to Bionic, we maintain the 6.0 series there
<mantiena-baltix> marcustomlinson: I'm asking about ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-6-2 , Rico Tzschichholz told me, that he will upload 6.2.6 packages into PPA, but one hour ago I've noticed upload by Marc Deslauriers  :)
<marcustomlinson> mantiena-baltix: ah ok :)
<mantiena-baltix> marcustomlinson but I still don't understand why Ubuntu doesn't update LibreOffice packages to officially supported series and users very old unsupported LibreOffice in LTS releases
<marcustomlinson> mantiena-baltix: they are supported. By me ;)
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, as I said I will get to it
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, ^
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, sorry
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, regarding the 6.2.6 package in the 6-2 ppa, look at the "Copied by" information
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, hi, do you want to sync git with those security uploads?
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: ah good point, will do now
<ricotz> thx
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<mantiena-baltix> marcustomlinson: 6.0.7 has lots of bugs with MS Office formats, they are fixed in 6.1.x and 6.2.x series, also VLOOKUP performance is terrible in 6.0, see https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/6.1#VLOOKUP_performance
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, thanks for info
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: k done
<marcustomlinson> mantiena-baltix: If some newer features are vitally important to you, you could install the snap which is always the latest and greatest
<mantiena-baltix> marcustomlinson: snap is not an option for 500 pretty old computers it schools and other places I support, so, I'm using packages from https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-6-2 :)
<mantiena-baltix> s/it/in
<marcustomlinson> mantiena-baltix: awesome, good stuff
<marcustomlinson> thanks ricotz ;)
<Laney> oSoMoN: might not be a priority for you, but I can't start chromium (snap) on wayland any more with gnome 3.33
<Laney> can't open the X display it seems
<mantiena-baltix> marcustomlinson, but I still doen't undertart why Ubuntu developers don't want to upload latest stable LibreOffice branch into LTS releases. For example Firefox in Ubuntu LTS is always up to date, it would be nice to have the same with LibreOffice, especially when LibreOffice developers always declare which branch is ready for enterprise use, see l
<mantiena-baltix> ibreoffice.org/download
<ricotz> firefox is doing a good job to support older toolchains, libreoffice is different here and e.g. 6.3.x is not buildable anymore on Xenial/16.04, so backporting major release updates has its limits
<ricotz> (mostly related to C++ features)
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, thank you very much for backporting , LO in Xenial offically is at 5.1.x , so if latest PPA version will be 6.2.x then it's fine, most old computers with Ubuntu 16.04 I support uses LibreOffice 6.1.x and users are happy with this LibreOffice release :)
<oSoMoN> Laney, thanks, I'll take a look after lunch
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, note that the packages are not built in the 6-2 ppa, but copied over from another one, they started building now and could take up to 10 hours to finish
<maddawg2> 3CX is pretty dope
<maddawg2> oops
<oSoMoN> Laney, I upgraded an eoan VM with silo 3762, and after logging out a wayland session I see the greeter background and indicators, but no buttons to select the user to log in
<Laney> not seen that
<Laney> journal?
<oSoMoN> Laney, https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/journal-gnome-3.33.txt
<oSoMoN> Laney, I rebooted and now I'm logged in fine (I have autologin configured in that VM)
<oSoMoN> Laney, also, I can confirm the chromium snap doesn't start
<Laney> was it log in, dist upgrade, log out, broken?
<oSoMoN> Laney, yes
<Laney> ok, will have to try to play with that situation, thanks
<oSoMoN> I'm seeing a denial for the chromium snap on /run/user/1000/.mutter-Xwaylandauth-XYZABC
<Laney> I think there were some upstream changes to do with being able to start XWayland on demand
<oSoMoN> Laney, I filed bug #1840925 to track the problem
<ubot5> bug 1840925 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] chromium doesn't start under Wayland with GNOME 3.33" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840925
<Laney> cheers oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> Laney, and adding a single rule to the chromium snap's apparmor profile to allow read access to that Xauth file is enough to fix it
<Laney> 👊
<oSoMoN> I guess the wayland interface will need to be updated, and I will also need to add the plug to chromium
<Laney> o/
<Laney> might or might not be on tomorrow, depends on connectivity while travelling
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, I've noticed fonts-liberation2 ver 2.00.1-5~16.04.1 backport in libreoffice-6-2 and 6-1 PPA, maybe it's better to backport newer fonts-liberation2 release 2.00.5 , see https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=835273 and https://raw.githubusercontent.com/liberationfonts/liberation-fonts/devel/ChangeLog
<ubot5`> Debian bug 835273 in fonts-liberation "fonts-liberation: Liberation 2 fonts poorly hinted" [Normal,Fixed]
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-22
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<duflu> Testing 1 2 3
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<duflu> FreeNode decided I was banned or my password invalid. But it works now
<duflu> I wonder if anyone tried impersonating me while I was sleeping
<duflu> The logs say no. That's good.
<seb128> one good morning to you desktopers (from the train)
<duflu> Morning seb128
<duflu> Can you hear me?
<duflu> FreeNode decided to mute me today
<seb128> hey duflu how are you? no, can't hear you, but I can read what you type :p
<seb128> did you fail to register to nickserv?
<duflu> seb128, feeling good. No I am registered. Just briefly had the password rejected, now working
<duflu> How are you seb128?
<seb128> I'm good! on my way to GUADEC
<duflu> 🚂
<duflu> 🚄
<seb128> k, airport time, be back online later
<lan3y> greetings
<lan3y> nice nickname
<duflu> Morning lan3y
<lan3y> what up duflu
<duflu> it's slightly warm so I am airing the house which is a nice change
<duflu> You Laney?
<duflu> Thunderstorms later though
<Laney> yeah not bad
<Laney> I'm on the train
<Laney> someone decided to sit next to me even though there were other free pairs of seats
<duflu> People are strange
<duflu> Or maybe they like you
<Laney> how unfortunate
<duflu> Then again, I don't like to hear other people call people strange. Usually it's just a sign of narrow mindedness
<Laney> I'll just hope they are getting off soon so I can go and get my breakfast from my case
<Trevinho> morning!
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<seb128> hey again, from the airport now ;-)
<marcustomlinson> :)
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all :)
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, hello, it seems LO 6.2.6 from your ppa:ricotz/ppa always crashes on Bionic :( do you tested LibreOffice 6.2.6 from your ppa:ricotz/ppa on Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic)? Yesterday I installed LO 6.2.6-0ubuntu0.18.04.1~lo1 backported packages to Ubuntu 18.04.3 and got important issue - soffice.bin always crashes :(
<Trevinho> seb128: hey
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks for merging, I've also tracker ready. Also the miners are but there are some tests that don't run, I expect because they might need some non-free gstreamer components
<Trevinho> so, maybe ignoring errors there?
<Trevinho> while best way would add a patch to allow some tests depending on non free components not to run
<Laney> which non-free components?
<Trevinho> oorrrrr... wait
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, I'm going to board soon, just handled goa/experimental ... btw tag upstream/... is missing? (or I screwed?)
<Trevinho> seb128: I probably didn't pushe?
<Trevinho> a sec
<Trevinho> seb128: it's there now
<seb128> Trevinho, thx
<seb128> and pushed to salsa now
<Trevinho> seb128: cool
<seb128> on that note going to the gate, see you in a bit
<Trevinho> I prepare the ubuntu sync in a sec
<seb128> thx, I look at it when I get back online in the afternoon
<seb128> bbl
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, others, can someone add me to https://wiki.gnome.org/GUADEC/2019/Picnicday ? I don't remember my login and just noticed I forgot to put my name threre
<Laney> not until i get to better internets sorry
<Laney> don't think I did that either
<seb128> Trevinho, please add Laney  as well :p)
<Laney> mean people not checking with us :(
<seb128> indeed!
<Trevinho> i'll do for both
<Trevinho> it's a 4g-running desktopers day xD
<Trevinho> Laney: as per tracker-miners I think ig might related to the fact it needs gstreamer plugins
<Laney> any reason you can't add a build-depends on them?
<Laney> can barely see my screen, stupid sun
<Trevinho> Laney: ahaha same
<Trevinho> telegram confirms :P
<Trevinho> Laney: I can't find the depends on experimental schroot :o
<Trevinho> I might try just eoan
<Laney> what do you mean
<Laney> experimental + sid certainly has gstreamer
<Trevinho> Laney: but I added the good ones in build-deps and it doesn't resolve
<Laney> add --build-dep-resolve=aspcud to the sbuild commandline and '$aspcud_criteria = '-removed,-changed,-new,-count(solution,APT-Release:=/experimental/)';' to ~/.sbuildrc
<Laney> tunnel time
<Laney> must be nearly at london
<Trevinho> yeah, I was using those
<Laney> you'll need to share the output then
<Laney> it's like saying "the build fails" without saying what the error is
<Laney> or push your package somewhere
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, false allarm it seems or a typo...
<Laney> here we are, back soon
<Trevinho> and it workeeed!
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, hi, yes, I gave it some basic testing, you will have to be more specific than "always crashes" to figure out what it going wrong for you
<ricotz> so e.g. provide some terminal output running libreoffice
<mantiena-baltix> libreoffice javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!Please ensure that a JVM and the package libreoffice-java-commonis installed.If it is already installed then try removing ~/.config/libreoffice/4/user/config/javasettings_Linux_*.xmlWarning: failed to read path from javaldxFatal exception: Signal 11Stack:/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/lib
<mantiena-baltix> uno_sal.so.3(+0x13877)[0x7f5d7682b877]/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libuno_sal.so.3(+0x3b5f6)[0x7f5d768535f6]/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6(+0x3ef20)[0x7f5d76465f20]/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libuno_cppu.so.3(uno_type_any_assign+0x6f5)[0x7f5d6fb03b45]/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so(+0x2905ef8)[0x7f5d79376ef8]/usr/lib/libreoffice/progr
<mantiena-baltix> am/libmergedlo.so(+0x2906c9a)[0x7f5d79377c9a]/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so(_ZN3utl10ConfigItemC2ERKN3rtl8OUStringE14ConfigItemMode+0xcb)[0x7f5d7936c19b]/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so(+0x295f625)[0x7f5d793d0625]/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so(_ZN19SvtSysLocaleOptionsC1Ev+0x125)[0x7f5d793d1bd5]/usr/lib/libreoffi
<mantiena-baltix> ce/program/libmergedlo.so(_Z7InitVCLv+0x19b)[0x7f5d797a13cb]/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so(_Z10ImplSVMainv+0x125)[0x7f5d797a2de5]/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so(soffice_main+0x115)[0x7f5d7877aca5]/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin(+0x78b)[0x55623fca178b]/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe7)[0x7f5d764
<mantiena-baltix> 48b97]/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin(+0x7ca)[0x55623fca17ca]
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, please use a pastebin and don't flood the channel
 * ricotz will be back after lunch
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, sorry, always get this error message, I simply started Ubuntu 18.04.3 from LiveUSB and upgraded LibreOffice and uno* packages from ppa:ricotz
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, when you will be online?
<mantiena-baltix> ok, I will be online after ~30 minutes
<Trevinho> for goa, I expect the ubuntu account support could be upstreamed now no?
<Trevinho> fedora one is also there
<Trevinho> I think Andrea was on it, but not sure what is/was the status
 * Trevinho too lazy to search the web too :P
<Laney> would like to see that
<GunnarHj> Laney: Can you please take a look at this autopkgtest regression:
<GunnarHj> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/08/21/%23ubuntu-release.html#t07:58
<GunnarHj> Looks like LocutusOfBorg already have tried two new test rounds for gscan2pdf.
<Trevinho> fufuuuuuuuuuuu, tracker miners failed on eoan, while I can build them on sbuild experimental.... question is what is the guilty dep here?
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, how I can help to find why LO 6.2.6 from your PPA crashes on Ubuntu 18.04.3 ?
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, afaics the daily iso seems not a good testing environment currently, simply try to update and upgrade the live-system and run the default libreoffice
<ricotz> which results in this crash running 6.0.7
<ricotz> the 6.2.6 backport runs fine on a real system here
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, I'm testing on 18.04.3 final release live USB
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, I understand what you did, and I reproduced the problem with the 18…04.3 iso in kvm with the stock packages
<ricotz> so this seems to be a problem with the live-session install being updated
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, so are you able to reproduce this on a real installation?
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, I don't have real installation currently, wait 30 minutes until installation finishes :)
 * mantiena-baltix doesn't have SSD ;)
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, are your 30 minutes over yet?
<mantiena-baltix> ;)
<ricotz> just asking while previously it were 1.5 hours ;)
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, yea, summer, kids, sun, sometimes 30 minutes takes 6 hours in summer ;)
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, just tested with another computer (the same model - Dell Latitude E5520 with Intel i3 second gen - Sandy Bridge) on Ubuntu 18.04.1 live and Ubuntu-mate 18.04.3 - the same issue - LibreOffice 6.2.6 always crashes
<mantiena-baltix> after 10 minutes will test on installed Ubuntu-Mate 18.04.3
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, after Ubuntu-mate 18.04.3 OS installation and upgrading Libreoffice to 6.2.6 from your PPA the crash issue disappers ;)
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz, please answer me what I should do now - report a bug from Live environment?
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, as I said early, a live session is not a good testing environment for upgrading and installing new packages to
<ricotz> not sure if this is wanted to be possible, but for sure bugs involving PPAs won't be accepted anyway
<ricotz> and as mentioned this crash even happens without any PPA packages
<mantiena-baltix> ricotz - for me it's no problems in 18.04.x Live systems until I upgrade LO to 6.2.6
<ricotz> mantiena-baltix, please try an upgrade without the ppa, and try to run libreoffice
<cyphermox> seb128: can you confirm you guys want https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gupnp-dlna/+bug/1785649 in main, that it's acked by the desktop team? we were curious about that since it got unexpired recently
<seb128> cyphermox, yes we want, the  expired was a side effect of Didier setting it incomplete while pending on security which was weird
<seb128> now security team did the reviews
<seb128> we would like to get that in this cycle still if possible
<seb128> Trevinho, would have been nice to add Ken & Olivier as well to the week, if you get online again (I still don't know how to log into that wikipage)
<cyphermox> seb128: ok
<Laney> Trevinho: you don't need to use the silo for things which aren't involved in the e-d-s or gnome-desktop transitions (please don't)
<Trevinho> What wasn't?
<Laney> tracker*
<Laney> sorry I sent that and then immediately headed out for dinner, could have been more verbose :-)
<Laney> not a big deal, just FYIing
<Laney> things which can be directly uploaded to eoan (i.e. those not involved in the e-d-s or gnome-desktop3 transitions), should be IMO
<Laney> most apps I would guess are OK
<Laney> and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-August/004798.html was acked, so we're cool to push the button & finish the stuff off 'soon'
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-23
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<marcustomlinson> happy friday all
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey duflu, marcustomlinson, happy friday. how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. You?
<seb128> duflu, I retried that pulseaudio autopkgtest now
<duflu> Ta
<seb128> I'm good, sitting at GUADEC's first session
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu, seb128. I'm good thanks
<Laney> |o/
<Laney> hello from a super dim screen
<Laney> fun 3.33 bug :D
<Laney> mitya57: I'm going to modify gnome-session to pass -Dsystemd_user=enable instead of =default, which means that sessions are going to have to pass --systemd to opt in (rather than opting out)
<Laney> you'll probably want to make flashback pass that too
<Laney> trying to avoid breaking non-gnome sessions which use gnome-session
<mitya57> Laney: gnome-flashback already explicitly passes --systemd: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-flashback/blob/master/data/Makefile.am#L21
<Laney> ok, you win :-)
<ricotz> hey desktopers :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-24
<RAOF> <kenvandine[m] "/query seb128"> You want to do that in the irc-bot chat 😀
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-17
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> morning all
<didrocks> salut jibel 
<jibel> Salut didrocks, ça va? le déménagement est terminé?
<didrocks> jibel: tout dépend de la définition de terminé. Il reste encore plein de choses à faire comme la peinture, les plinthes et régler avec le constructeur les problèmes qui se sont avérés (mais il est encore en vacance cette semaine)
<didrocks> ah, et aussi recevoir les derniers bouts de cuisine explosé en 8 envoies séparés
<jibel> didrocks, bon, ça fait partie des joies d'une nouvelle maison :)
<didrocks> (beaucoup de livraison non reçus, dont le frigo qui est arrivé après 5 appels au SAV et 13 jours de retard…)
<didrocks> bref, compliqué :)
<didrocks> et toi ?
<jibel> ça va bien. rien de spécial.
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<jibel> hi duflu 
<duflu> didrocks, wrong day? :) https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/desktop-team-updates-monday-03rd-august-2020/17595/11
<didrocks> duflu: not wrong day, but I had this in cache before going on holidays and realized I hadn’t post it
<duflu> Oh, fair enough
<Laney> ANYBODY WANT SOME UPDAWG?
<didrocks> hey hey Laney 
<Laney> wb didrocks!
<Laney> what percentage complete are you now?
<didrocks> Laney: hard to estimate, still a long way to go to have a decent kitchen and such :)
<didrocks> complexity is dealing with Martin while still having things to be done and handling the old appartement before selling (we need to do a big cleaning there)
<Laney> yeah, few years and he could assist with painting :>
<didrocks> right :p
<didrocks> the issue is that he wants to assist right now instead of playing with his games :)
<didrocks> at least, today, we receive our bin, finally!
<Laney> \o\
<duflu>  /o/
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu , how are you? had a good w.e?
<duflu> seb128, I'm 80%. Lots of family and a birthday on the weekend. Almost normal although people should probably be more socially distant than they are... You?
<seb128> I'm alright! weekend was not the most relaxing, packed and took the road again for another corner of France
<didrocks> hey seb128 
<duflu> seb128, sounds nice
<duflu> seb128, btw was there a reason we still ship gdm3 3.34?
<duflu> Other than it was never branch-tagged upstream correctly
<duflu> There is a gnome-3-36 branch with tags
<duflu> Looks like we miss out on some interesting fixes
<seb128> duflu, 3.36 tarballs came after 3.36.1 iirc
<duflu> yeah
<seb128> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/gnome/sources/gdm/3.36/
<seb128> from june
<seb128> so just that we moved to other things than GNOME updates in between june and now
<seb128> I expect we will get it update as we deal with 3.37 twhich started)
<duflu> ok
<seb128> duflu, it's listed on https://trello.com/b/sdyPskaS/gnome-338
<seb128> could one for L_aney if he has some slots to help with updates this week
<seb128_> bah, internet disconnect and I didn't notice for a while
 * marcustomlinson opens IRC
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> welcome back didrocks
<seb128_> hey marcustomlinson , wb didrocks! doing alright today?
<marcustomlinson> seb128_: doing fine, you?
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu
<didrocks> seb128_: doing well, despite a lot of things to do here for the coming weeks I guess :)
<didrocks> thanks marcustomlinson 
<Trevinho> Hola!
<didrocks> hey Trevinho 
<Trevinho> hi didrocks, you also back from hols!
<didrocks> yes :) even if I would call that "holidays" (moving to the new house, finishing/building things :p)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, how are you? had a good week off?
<Laney>  moin marcustomlinson seb128 Trevinho 
<Trevinho> hi Laney 
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, discovered a pretty nice area of Spain (Javea -> Calp), quite unexpected beauties over there
<Trevinho> even better this year as the Brits didn't come :-D :-D
<Laney> WHAT
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<Trevinho> ahah, I mean, less crowded... more naturalistic :P
<didrocks> meaning that the Brits are artificials? :p
<Laney> it sounds like jealousy that these people discovered the beautiful place first to me 😤
<Laney> tbh, not far from Benidorm, ... ¬_¬
<Trevinho> Well Benidorm is nice, but it's even too much "America" to me, I prefer the areas in between Calp and Javea where they keep the Mediterranean style of 1-2 floor houses.
<Trevinho> well, mostly villas, but still, at least they didn't ruin the coast.
<jibel> xnox, hi, what it the option again to skip install media check during boot on ubuntu desktop?
<Trevinho> however, I can't blame the Brits there given that the Cousin of a guy that was with me in Bali runs a bar there and they invited me and Dayana for some free drinks :D
<Laney> this guy has been a good contact for you!
<GunnarHj> Hi Trevinho, saw that you assigned bug #1890875 for bionic to yourself. Are you aware that there is already a fix in the bionic queue?
<ubot5> bug 1890875 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "Keyboard won't switch its layout to a newly added second input source unless their order is rearranged" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1890875
<Laney> k, finally, I think the u-m stuff is good enough to hand over
 * Laney cleans up & pushes a branch
<didrocks> (and turn around without ever looking again :))
<Laney> ideally
<Laney> that only works if you didn't create any bugs though
<Laney> which I definitely did not!
<Trevinho> GunnarHj: hey, yes it was a mistake... I set it back and updated again, also I've updated the cvs with that
<KGB-1> gnome-shell signed tags 58212e1 Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.5 * gnome-shell Debian release 3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.5 * https://deb.li/XHfM
<KGB-1> gnome-shell ubuntu/bionic 9c38922 Marco Trevisan * pushed 6 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/ikvij
<KGB-1> gnome-shell ubuntu/bionic cdb5222 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/ (6 files in 3 dirs) * Import Debian changes 3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.3 * https://deb.li/tHGA
<KGB-1> gnome-shell ubuntu/bionic ed7d95c Gunnar Hjalmarsson debian/ changelog patches/series patches/keyboardManager_apply-added-input-sources-instantly.patch * Import Debian changes 3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.4 * https://deb.li/3rvWi
<KGB-1> gnome-shell ubuntu/bionic 315ef3c Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/ series keyboardManager-Avoid-idempotent-calls-to-meta_backend_se.patch * d/p/keyboardManager-Avoid-idempotent-calls-to-meta_backend_se.patch: Fix tagging * https://deb.li/yfM0
<KGB-1> gnome-shell ubuntu/bionic 167f949 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/ series shell-global-Make-saving-of-persistent-state-asynchronous.patch * debian/patches: shell-global: Make saving of persistent state asynchronous * https://deb.li/3M0L2
<KGB-1> gnome-shell ubuntu/bionic d0541e7 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/I0ys
<KGB-1> gnome-shell tags 0410be8 Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.3 * Debian release 3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.3 * https://deb.li/3mHZU
<KGB-1> gnome-shell tags 2295ada Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.4 * Debian release 3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.4 * https://deb.li/3Uw4n
<GunnarHj> Trevin
<GunnarHj> Trevinho: But since you apparently had other things pending, wouldn't it be better to drop my upload and do one SRU round only?
<Trevinho> GunnarHj: I can't drop it from the queue, so I've just added one, but indeed we can ask anyone with permissions to delete the duplicated one. My changes files include yours, so sure the first one in queue, can be deleted.
<Trevinho> There's some community contribution to get the dock to have the unity7-style app windows selection (so using the overview): https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/pull/1253
<Trevinho> Is it something we could be interested in having as default, or are we happy with the menu?
<GunnarHj> Trevinho: Probably the SRU team will ignore my upload anyway. Otherwise.. seb128, can you possibly drop my 3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.4 upload of gnome-shell from the bionic queue?
<Trevinho> GunnarHj: yeah they normally do that, but if someone arrives earlier enough, better :)
<juliank> hey guys, have you considered seeding sane-airscan so we get driverless scanning out of the box?
<juliank> Imagine just loading a live disk and connecting to wifi and being able to print and scan on the network without any effort :)
<jibel> it's only useful if your printer or scanner is not already driverless 
<jibel> i've an HP all in one printer and had nothing to do on the client
<xnox> jibel:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/groovy/en/man7/casper.7.html#recognized%20boot%20options => third one down document skip the filesystem
<xnox> also groovy is not in the title bar, i wonder why
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<didrocks999> hey hellsworth 
<hellsworth> o/
<hellsworth> hope you had a nice weekend didrocks999 :)
<didrocks999> too many 9 :p
<didrocks> week-end and "holidays" were nice, but not relaxing :)
<didrocks> you?
<hellsworth> same. hanging out with a toddler is busy but fun
<didrocks> and try that while finishing paintings, kitchen and flooring building, I can tell you this is the next challenge :p
<hellsworth> wow well didrocks i hope you can take a nap one day :)
<jibel> xnox, thanks
<didrocks> hellsworth: planned in a few years :p
<hellsworth> :)
<hellsworth> Laney: ricotz i have an armhf build of 7.0 with gcc 9 now: https://launchpad.net/~hellsworth/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice8/+packages
<KGB-1> mozjs ubuntu/focal 4d8c001 Marco Trevisan . * branch deleted
<Trevinho> Laney: it works! :)
<Laney> ^_^
<Laney> to you both
<Laney> hellsworth: I tried a 10 build again, and for some reason it compiled this time: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4206/+packages
<Laney> go figure?
<hellsworth> haha so this is how the week is going to be :)
<hellsworth> that's wild. why the heck would it pass now?
<Laney> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/groovy-changes/2020-August/thread.html something in there fixed it?
<Laney> guess the next test is if the autopkgtest works or that URP thing happens again
<hellsworth> righto
<hellsworth> if the urp failure shows up again, i can't even
<hellsworth> Laney: i'm copying your passing 6.4.5 binaries to my ppa and then will run autopkgtests with all fingers and toes crossed
<Laney> hellsworth: no need, it's already running
<Laney> bileto has that shizzle built in
<hellsworth> oh 
<Laney> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/4206/groovy.html
<hellsworth> i've not known about bileto so neat
<hellsworth> well i can't wait to hear how it goes then :)
<ricotz> hellsworth, hi, please see my email
<Laney> refresh that page in many hours from now :>
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/%7Elibreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+sourcepub/11529591/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> please just pick up 7.0.1~rc1 for groovy
<Laney> ricotz: with 10?
<Laney> gcc
<ricotz> with gcc 9 on armhf
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> can you just throw an armhf/10 into some random ppa please? i'm interested that 6.4.5 started working again
<Laney> or if it fails then there's a source that I can build myself interactively to get something to give to do_ko
<ricotz> Laney, the gcc ICE happened randomly and together with test failure (timeout) is failed constantly
<ricotz> suprisingly debian didn't hit this issue with gcc 10
<Laney> not for 6.4.5 any more, I got like 3 successful builds in a row now
<ricotz> interesting
<ricotz> did some toolchain change sneak in lately
<Laney> infuriating, I wanted to get the ICE in my sbuild build :p
<ricotz> Laney, you could copy libreoffice - 1:7.0.1~rc1-0ubuntu0.20.10.1 source from -prereleases ppa into an armhf ppa of your choice
<ricotz> for testing
<ricotz> the packaging of it should not go into groovy as is
<Laney> ok, I'll use 4206 once that finishes
<ricotz> Laney, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=libreoffice&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=groovy
<Laney> ty
<Laney> right
<Laney> let's do a package update
<Laney> see if I remember how
<juliank> jibel: That's not because it's driverless, but because we ship HP drivers
<juliank> jibel: Driverless printing/scanning, printing we have by default, enables you to print/scan to Brother devices, for example
<juliank> Basically this adds support for any scanner we don't have an explicit driver for
<juliank> [this is re sane-airscan from 3h ago]
<juliank> I think Canon is another vendor that benefits
<juliank> I think a bunch of others too
<juliank> HP obviously not much given that we install hplip
<juliank> it doesn't have any extra deps we don't already have, so it's a really smart move to include and get scanning on a lot more devices out of the box
<juliank> :D
<juliank> [Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.17), libgnutls30 (>= 3.6.12), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libpng16-16 (>= 1.6.2-1), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)]
<juliank> Not sure what the status is, people are all super excited about it, there was talk about merging it into sane-backends, but it might have a faster release cycle atm
<Laney> You probably want to talk to tkamppeter when around
<juliank> Laney: Right
<juliank> Laney: He isn't, I thought maybe someone else is super excited and wants to push this :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-18
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Belated good morning, callmepk 
<callmepk> Sorry for late greeting duflu 
<duflu> I meant I was late :)
<callmepk> Yeah, but I was also late to reply you :|
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<Maik> good morning seb128
<duflu> Morning seb128 
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> hi all
<didrocks> salut jibel 
<jibel> Salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> jibel:ça va, et toi ?
<didrocks> trying to add a printer to my system -> fail
<didrocks> detection works, adding the driver works, but then, no printing (just task is ending, as if it was printing)
<didrocks> this printer used to work like a charm on older version than our LTS
<jibel> didrocks, ça va bien merci. 
<jibel> didrocks, what is the printer?
<jibel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<JanC> some printer drivers aren't good at detecting when a document is too large (or too large to be printed at once)
<JanC> at least, that's my impression  :)
<didrocks> jibel: epson stylus photo rx560
 * didrocks looks at the wiki
<JanC> might be useful to mention if the printer gives an error or not  :)
<didrocks> no, task is ending successfully
<didrocks> just nothing happens
<didrocks> tkamppeter: hey, I filed it with the logs from the wiki on bug #1891987
<ubot5> bug 1891987 in cups (Ubuntu) "epson stylus photo rx560 is detected, added, but when printing, task is ending up immediatelly with success" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891987
<Laney> sup yo
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<Laney> moin didrocks marcustomlinson 
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel, Laney, marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hiho didrocks Laney duflu
<callmepk> morning didrocks jibel Laney marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey callmepk
<didrocks> hey duflu, callmepk 
<Laney> guten morgen duflu and callmepk!
 * Laney loves the hello game
<Laney> never take it away from me
<duflu> Ah a morning person
<jibel> also called the fish tank game.
<xnox> somehow i rebooted with sddm instead of gdm
<duflu> I hear that fixes a few things :)
<duflu> And good night
<juliank> tkamppeter: what you think about seeding sane-airscan so we get driverless scanning out of the box in groovy?
<luna_> are you having a Desktop meeting today?
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I will look into it.
<tkamppeter> juliank, yes, this is my intention. Have you seen my MIR already?
<juliank> tkamppeter: No I haven't seen it, but it's good to know
<juliank> I found it
<tkamppeter> bug 1891682
<ubot5> bug 1891682 in sane-airscan (Ubuntu) "[MIR] sane-airscan" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891682
<juliank> very excited :)
<tkamppeter> juliank, we will soon be able to print, scan, and fax on all modern mulri-function devices, without needing drivers, with Groovy.
<juliank> Now I just need such devices
<juliank> :D
<juliank> But like this opens up buying Brother devices
<tkamppeter> And someone later, you can take an old printer, and old scanner, a Raspberry Pi, and a serving trolley to build your own professional multi-function device which also works all driverless with Linux.
<juliank> Personally I don't have a scanner, and an older Brother laser printer (HL-2130), none are network capable, or even powered more than like a few mins a year
<juliank> I do have a scanner actually, but it's an old HP MFP
<juliank> The ink dried out all the time, so I got a used laser printer :)
<tkamppeter> The printer and the scanner for your DIY multi-function device do not need to be network-capable, if they print with Linux and scan with SANE no problem.
<juliank> because like, one page per quarter is not going to keep your ink working :)
<juliank> Right
<juliank> They are on a table with wheels
<tkamppeter> The old HP MFP together with the Raspberry Pi can be turned into a modern multi-function device.
<juliank> I just don't have enough power sockets :)
<tkamppeter> Yes, on the table with wheels they get even a professional multi-function device.
<juliank> But in any case, if my parent's HP multifunction device fails, they can now get a Brother, or a Canon for that matter
<tkamppeter> There are power strips available for few bucks in any hardware store.
<juliank> I have some power strips chained into each other
<juliank> :D
<tkamppeter> Yes, any modern device which is supposed to work with a phone, works, independent of manufacturer, this is the wonderful world of driverless printing.
<juliank> At least their HP printer still "works"
<juliank> YOu need to open and close it if you want to print color
<juliank> the color ink cartridge is a bit broken I suppose
<juliank> And they have Instant Ink which means talk to customer support to request a new one
<juliank> But apart from color ink failing every 2 years, it's OK
<tkamppeter> And if the scanning on a modern device does not work, the author of sane-airscan helps you to fix the quirk in a few hours.
<tkamppeter> If you print only once in a quarter get a laser, there is no ink to dry out.
<tkamppeter> And if its a photo to print one in a quarter, take your USB stick to the drugstore.
<tkamppeter> This is a hardware problem which we cannot solve at OpenPrinting.
<juliank> Yup
<juliank> My parents they unfortunately insist on having a color printer
<juliank> And like 100€ they think is very expensive for a printer
<juliank> (multi function printer)
<juliank> Otherwise they'd get a nice laser printer too
<tkamppeter> There are also cheap color lasers, and if they do driverless IPP (print from phone) they work with Linux.
<juliank> this printer cost 60€ and is 4 years old, and they spend 3€/month on ink
<juliank> surprisingly this came out cheaper than buying the expensive model with the cheap ink
<juliank> Well, maybe not, I estimated a 2 year life time IIRC
<juliank> no printer before it survived that long
<juliank> (and IIRC 5y for the expensive one)
<juliank> BUt I can't find the spreadsheet :(
 * juliank has 0 trust in HP printers
<tkamppeter> There were HP lasers in former times which are still around, older than 10 years.
<tkamppeter> I am working on printing with Linux for exactly 20 years now:
<tkamppeter> https://openprinting.github.io/OpenPrinting-News-August-2020/
<juliank> HP lasers were good, some are good
<juliank> but these cheap 60€ inkjets were always a desaster
<juliank> tkamppeter: congratulations?
<tkamppeter> They probably last simply the 2 years which are the minimum guarantee required in the EU.
<tkamppeter> Thanks.
<juliank> Not sure if this one lasts longer because it gets fed with instant ink subscription cartridges rather than free market ones
<juliank> #conspiracy
<tkamppeter> Printers are loss leaders, the printer is sold with loss and the manufacturers earns with ink.
<marcustomlinson> that's interesting
<Laney> Big Ink
<ricotz> heya desktopers!
<marcustomlinson> hey ricotz
<KGB-0> gnome-shell tags dbb7fef Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.4-1ubuntu1_20.04.2 * Debian release 3.36.4-1ubuntu1~20.04.2 * https://deb.li/3QxWy
<KGB-0> gnome-shell ubuntu/focal 6eebbea Marc Deslauriers debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) * Import Debian changes 3.36.4-1ubuntu1~20.04.2 * https://deb.li/quXG
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<luna_> hello hellsworth 
<Wimpress> Hi hellsworth o/
<hellsworth> hi folks :)
<Wimpress> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-18
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 18 13:30:11 2020 UTC.  The chair is Wimpress. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-18 | Current topic:
<Wimpress> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu, hellsworth, jamesh, jibel, kenvandine, Laney, marcustomlinson, oSo_MoN, seb128 , tkamppeter, Trevinho, robert_ancell, callmepk
<marcustomlinson> \o
<Trevinho> o/
<hellsworth> o/
<jibel> \o
<kenvandine> o/
<callmepk> o/
<luna_> o/
<didrocks999> o/
<Wimpress> Hello all o/
<seb128> \o_
<Wimpress> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-18 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1888505
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1888505 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Two-finger touchpad zoom extremely sensitive" [Low,New]
<Wimpress> Not sure that is rls critical?
<seb128> it was discussed and was meant to be untagged no?
<Wimpress> Tagged as wontfix
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<hellsworth> oh yes thank you Wimpress 
<Wimpress> hellsworth: np
<Wimpress> bb-tracking all looks in hand.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-18 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Laney> notfixing not wontfix fwiw
<Wimpress> Thanks Laney 
<KGB-0> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 09b77b5 Sebastien Bacher debian/patches/0029-applications-Use-new-snapd-glib-API-for-labelling-Sn.patch * remove patch that isn't needed anymore * https://deb.li/yiwU
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1891476
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1891476 in gtkmm3.0 (Ubuntu) "gtkmm3.0 ftbfs in focal" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> (shush KGB-0, don't tell me off for pushing commits during a meeting!)
<kenvandine> lol
<seb128> I've no strong opinion on whether a ftbfs is a rls issue in a stable serie
<seb128> what do other think?
<kenvandine> it is a little concerning that something was uploaded to break that
<seb128> well, that package didn't change much for a while
<seb128> so could well be a toolchain update and we didn't catch it because it was not rebuilt during the cycle
<seb128> anyway, do we +1 or -1 that?
<Laney> I think it should be, if there was another fix needed then this would block that
<seb128> I would tend to -1 personnally
<seb128> if we need to do an upload fixing the build as well makes sense
<Wimpress> So, what to do?
<didrocks999> I think we should link that to another fix as well (do we have a VCS just to stage the patch there and avoid investigation if we don’t find the bug when looking at it?)
<seb128> Wimpress, you decide :-)
<Wimpress> That sounds sensible. Land the patch but but don't upload until something else requires with upload?
<seb128> I think it doesn't need to be targetted, Laney seems to have a preference for doing it
<seb128> staging in the Vcs wfm
<Wimpress> OK.
<kenvandine> +1
<Wimpress> You owning that seb128 ?
<seb128> k
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1891478
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1891478 in orca (Ubuntu) "orca ftbfs in focal (amd64 only)" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> It's less helpful than ideal for e.g. the security team, but maybe that's ok
<Laney> Marcus might want that one ^-
<marcustomlinson> ok
<seb128> thx
<Wimpress> Done
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> seb128: Do we review things tagged Wishlist?
<seb128> yes
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1891733
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1891733 in language-selector (Ubuntu Focal) "Support better Arabic font" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Looks like Laney and GunnarHj are working on that one.
<seb128> GunnarHj seems to be on that so I would soimply assign to him
<Laney> yeah, not me, I just gave my (wanted or not) opinions :-)
<Laney> but Gunnar is actively on it
<Wimpress> I think that concludes ff-tracking as we know about the SPICE issue.
<luna_> assigned it to GunnarHj 
<Wimpress> #topic rls-gg-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-18 | Current topic: rls-gg-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> All fine.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Also fine.
<Wimpress> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-18 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Wimpress> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<luna_> Can say Firefox 80 will be released next week, if someone feels like packing :P 
<seb128> icu migrated that gave us a shorter report :-)
<seb128> luna_, Olivier will be back to handle that
<luna_> seb128: perfect 
<seb128> Wimpress, nothing to worry about there, firefox/thunderbird are partially victims of reverts done to get icu to migrate
<luna_> got reminded when i saw 78/79 on the top of the list
<seb128> dnsmasq is being handled by others
<Wimpress> OK
<seb128> libreoffice and udisks are known to be flaky and being retried
<kenvandine> i read that as retired :)
<Wimpress> Yeah, I uploaded some packages last night. Random failures on arm. Rebuilds worked.
<Wimpress> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-18 | Current topic: AOB
<Wimpress> Anyone have anything?
<seb128> kenvandine, you wish :)
<didrocks999> nothing for me
<kenvandine> :)
<tkamppeter> Anyone in the desktop team wants to own golang-gopkg-ini.v1?
<seb128> https://trello.com/b/sdyPskaS/gnome-338
<seb128> please help
<seb128> I can't handle that alone
<Laney> udisks was meant to get unflaky with the latest upload, guessing that didn't work
<Wimpress> tkamppeter: WHy are you interested in that package?
<tkamppeter> To complete bug 1891157
<ubot5> bug 1891157 in golang-github-openprinting-goipp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ipp-usb" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891157
<seb128> Laney, there is a 2.9.1 out, I'm waiting for that to be uploaded to see if that makes a difference and if not I will spend some time on it
<tkamppeter> To replace the flaky and now deprecated ippusbxd by ipp-usb
<tkamppeter> To make IPP-over-USB reliably work.
<Laney> seb128: ok, I was heading towards asking for us to assign that as a task :>
<Wimpress> Sounds like you have a vested interested in maintaining that package tkamppeter :-)
<kenvandine> indeed
<tkamppeter> https://openprinting.github.io/OpenPrinting-News-August-2020/#ipp-over-usb-ippusbxd-and-ipp-usb
<tkamppeter> As last mean I take it.
<tkamppeter> Is Go itself alreadfy in Main?
<Wimpress> tkamppeter: Yes
<Wimpress> Anything else to discuss?
<luna_> Can i ask another random question, when kinda does the Translation things for Groovy starts?
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: i think your use case is the only interesting one for desktop
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to card it so we don't forget with a note to test with .1 to start 
<Laney> GREAT!
<seb128> :-)
<Wimpress> All done?
<tkamppeter> snapd is written in Go? Am I right?
<kenvandine> yes
<didrocks999> (but they are vendoring their deps, so not using that package)
<seb128> luna_, it's already started, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<tkamppeter> So Snaps will only get into ChromeOS when the guys rewrite snapd in Rust.
<Laney> EOM
<seb128> indeed!
<Wimpress> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 18 14:01:35 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-08-18-13.30.moin.txt
<luna_> seb128: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/groovy/ Translation page is not available
<luna_> Translations for this release series are not available yet.
<seb128> thanks
<hellsworth> thanks
<Wimpress> Thanks everyone
<luna_> seb128: but maybe thats just me 
<seb128> luna_, wfm but I'm in a translators team, could you ask on #launchpad ?
<seb128> maybe they forgot to set a flag or something
<luna_> seb128: sure 
<seb128> thx
<Laney> tkamppeter: there's some stuff about golang under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess#Reviewing_a_bug
<tkamppeter> Laney, thanks, I will look into it.
<GunnarHj> luna_, seb128: Fixed the access to groovy translation. My mistake. :(
<seb128> GunnarHj, you did? cjwatson said he was doing it from the launchpad side
<luna_> GunnarHj: it happends thanks seb128 and cjwatsson :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's a checkmark at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/groovy/+translations-admin
<seb128> GunnarHj, he updated https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/Translations/UbuntuOpenings to not blocked anymore on ubuntu-translators-coordinator in the futur, we discussed on #launchpad and didn't think that was needed
<seb128> GunnarHj, https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/Translations/UbuntuOpenings?action=diff
<GunnarHj> seb128: I don't have access to those pages. Probably different issues.
<seb128> k
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, the issue was 
<seb128> GunnarHj, <cjwatson> seb128: We emailed ubuntu-translation-coordinators and nobody responded.  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-coordinators/msg11556.html
<seb128> GunnarHj, so the launchpad team didn't do the next step to enable those waiting for a coordinator to tell them to continue
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ack
<ricotz> Laney, did your LO 7.0.1~rc1 armhf rebuild go well?
 * hellsworth is curious about that too
<Laney> ongoing
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4212/+build/19842601
<ricotz> alright
<ricotz> this looks more like the expected *hang*
<ricotz> and it will timeout eventually
<ricotz> Laney, ^
<hellsworth> and that was with gcc10 right?
<ricotz> yes
<ricotz> 1:7.0.1~rc1-0ubuntu0.20.10.2 is the better option to pick
<Laney> I dunno
<Laney> someone's going to need to debug this if it does time out
<hellsworth> o/
<ricotz> failed now
<hellsworth> seems like maybe we should go with 7.0.0 though because 7.0.1 isn't released for 2 weeks still
<ricotz> no, please use this release candidate version
<hellsworth> why?
<hellsworth> we should use released versions
<ricotz> this is for groovy which contains all kind of beta/rc releases
<hellsworth> hmm ok so then putting release candidates in the development series is fine?
<ricotz> and 7.0.1 already contain a lot of bug fixes compared to 7.0.0
<hellsworth> it does indeed
<ricotz> yes, that is what the devel release is for, imho
<hellsworth> right ok sure if rc is fine to "release" in groovy then i'm fine with it but would like Laney's take
<Laney> it's ok, we do it for gnome after all
<Laney> just as long as the final release has a proper stable release in it
<hellsworth> okey dokey focusing on 7.0.1 rc it is then
<ricotz> hellsworth, I have updated the git branch
<hellsworth> i guess the next thing to do is launch autopkgtests on ricotz's 7.0.1 build with gcc9
<hellsworth> ok thanks!
<ricotz> hellsworth, the gcc9 armhf patch is in another branch
<ricotz> but to eventually get somewhere is would be better to do for this upload
<hellsworth> oh yes that is a better plan
<hellsworth> ok i'll build with the gcc9 patch for a final build in a ppa and run tests
<ricotz> hellsworth, so directly take the prerelease ppa source tarballs and use the git branch
<hellsworth> yes i will absolutely use your tarballs :)
<ricotz> please to repack or redo things
<ricotz> ok :)
<ricotz> to/don't
<ricotz> pushed https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/log/?h=ubuntu-groovy-7.0
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-10/+bug/1891623
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1891623 in gcc-10 (Ubuntu) "Can't build Libreoffice with gcc-10, always ends with a Segmentation Fault" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hellsworth> ok cool. all the things in the ubuntu-groovy-7.0 branch
<hellsworth> Laney: do you know why it was made incomplete? 
<ricotz> Laney, thanks, please add the ICE output
<Laney> I don't have the output
<Laney> it didn't crash in the compile
<ricotz> just the two liner I pasted
<Laney> someone else can take this over please, it's incomplete because it needs some more information for doko to go on
<ricotz>  /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/dbaccess/source/core/api/StaticSet.cxx: In member function ‘virtual com::sun::star::uno::Any dbaccess::OStaticSet::getBookmark()’:
<ricotz>  /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/dbaccess/source/core/api/StaticSet.cxx:47:1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<hellsworth> i can take over but need guidance
<hellsworth> i'll paste that rico
<ricotz> ty
<Laney> ricotz: lost your Launchpad password? ;)
<Laney> that's clearly not enough to work on the bug anyway
<ricotz> hellsworth, let me add this bug reference to the git commit
<hellsworth> yes good
<ricotz> Laney, yeah, it is not something to reproduce easily and fast :\
<ricotz> björn would likely know his way here
<Laney> hellsworth: you need to run a build on a machine you control (e.g. the pi or a cloud instance) and then when it fails get a backtrace [if a test crash] or the information requested in /usr/share/doc/gcc-10-base/README.Bugs
<hellsworth> ok thank you i will go that route
<Laney> not much fun though, sorry :(
<hellsworth> right it's the lay of the libreoffice land
<hellsworth> who would know about how to increase the size of an lxd container?
<hellsworth> is that a dok_o question ?
<Laney> unlikely
<Laney> I think there's a #lxc or #lxcontainers or something where you might find friendly people
<hellsworth> ah yes great idea thank you
<hellsworth> i need to fix that to be able to troubleshoot autopkgtests locally
<hellsworth> but a local build i have not done. so who knows what adventures await me :)
<Laney> probably is quite disk intensive
<hellsworth> fine for a pi to sit off to the side and work on
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center tags c3ae304 Sebastien Bacher upstream/3.37.90 * Upstream version 3.37.90 * https://deb.li/i2Q4n
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center upstream/latest 479beb0 Sebastien Bacher * pushed 81 commits * https://deb.li/XrAj
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center pristine-tar 058b61d Sebastien Bacher gnome-control-center_3.37.90.orig.tar.xz.delta gnome-control-center_3.37.90.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for gnome-control-center_3.37.90.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/trXi
<hellsworth> ricotz: if it all passes, this could be the releasable build of 7.0.1~rc1: https://launchpad.net/~hellsworth/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice11/+packages
<ricotz> hellsworth, thanks! but please don't alter the packaging
<ricotz> -USE_GIT_TARBALLS=n
<ricotz> +USE_GIT_TARBALLS=y
<hellsworth> hmm yeah you're right
<hellsworth> i'll cancel this build and redo it
<ricotz> hellsworth, ok
<hellsworth> ricotz: https://launchpad.net/~hellsworth/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice12
<ricotz> hellsworth, sorry, for being pedantic, but doesnt completely match the git branch
<ricotz> as I mentioned earlier I added the bug reference
<hellsworth> but we need the changelog to say groovy instead of UNRELEASED
<ricotz> yes, of course, but you didn't pull the last branch
<ricotz> just ignore it
<ricotz> don't force-push though
<hellsworth> i'm building from https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?h=ubuntu-groovy-7.0&id=f9dcff6e6ed2473ce930fb6035444daa67c66321
<hellsworth> just changing the changelog to say groovy
<hellsworth> my branch is up to date
<hellsworth> if you would like me to push this change then i can for the sole purpose of having the branch and build exactly the same..
<ricotz> hellsworth, I am sorry, I looked at the wrong way :(
<ricotz> all good, sorry
<hellsworth> no worries :)
<hellsworth> you're keeping me on my toes..
<ricotz> I am still pumped after doing some sport :)
<ricotz> yeah, feel free to push the changelog finalization
<ricotz> hellsworth, regarding your PPAs, you can cancel builds which are obsolete but still running
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~hellsworth/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice11/+packages
<hellsworth> yeah thanks i forgot to cancel those..
<ricotz> did you make progress with yaru style?
<ricotz> I guess making it an extra source package might be easier to maintain and faster to update
<hellsworth> well the other libreoffice themes are in their own packages too, like libreoffice-style-elementary
<ricotz> hellsworth, are there plan to upstream it, which would make things easier
<ricotz> I assume it is still possible for LO 7.1
<ricotz> and yeah, the style have their own *binary* package, but are part of the libreoffice *source* package
<ricotz> what I meant is a separate *source* package
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-19
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<jibel> Good morning everyone
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128 
<luna_> morning
<didrocks> hey seb128 luna_ 
<duflu> Morning luna_ 
<seb128> hey duflu, luna_ , didrocks, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, Feeling alright. You?
<didrocks> seb128: good, thanks, and you?
<seb128> I'm alright! could have done with a bit more sleep though
<marcustomlinson> good morning callmepk duflu jibel didrocks seb128
<callmepk> morning marcustomlinson jibel didrocks seb128 
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, callmepk, how are you?
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, callmepk 
<callmepk> seb128 great! how about you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: doing alright, could do with more sleep as well :/
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<didrocks> tkamppeter: hey, ~desktop-bugs isn’t an appropriate team for package subscription on desktop team, you should get ~destkop-packages subscribed. Please fix the MIR (and get it subscribed before requesting the MIR review)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, Ken has done this, so he probably was not aware of that. One needs a maintainer/admin of the group to subscribe it to the package. Who can do this?
<tkamppeter> didrocks999 ^^
<didrocks999> tkamppeter: seb128 has the power, feel free to point him to all packages you needed a MIR for
<didrocks999> I guess it’s the 3 on bug #1891157 and the one on bug #1891682
<ubot5> bug 1891157 in golang-github-openprinting-goipp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ipp-usb" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891157
<ubot5> bug 1891682 in sane-airscan (Ubuntu) "[MIR] sane-airscan" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891682
<tkamppeter> didrocks999, yes exactly these.
<didrocks999> tkamppeter: give the list to package seb128 please and tell me once done :)
<didrocks999> (ideally, this is done before requesting the MIR)
<didrocks> seb128: on another note, thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/khronos-opencl-clhpp/+bug/1636728/comments/7 ? I would say, as there is no x team anymore, let’s do desktop-packages
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1636728 in khronos-opencl-clhpp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] khronos-opencl-clhpp" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tkamppeter> seb128, could you subscribe ~destkop-packages to be bug contact (receive all bug mail) for the packages of these 2 MIRs: sane-airscan, ipp-usb, golang-github-openprinting-goipp, golang-gopkg-ini.v1
<tkamppeter> seb128, bug 1891157 and bug 1891682
<ubot5> bug 1891157 in golang-github-openprinting-goipp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ipp-usb" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891157
<ubot5> bug 1891682 in sane-airscan (Ubuntu) "[MIR] sane-airscan" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891682
<didrocks> tkamppeter: thanks for the descriptions on the MIR btw, it’s rare that they are so detailed :)
<didrocks> at least, there is a good rationale on why X vs Y
<tkamppeter> Yes, this was my intention, so that we get really the first approaches replaced by the newer, better implementations.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: I will try to get to my end of the MIR by end of week, but there is still the security review pending
<RAOF> Hey, desktoppers: the SRU team were talking about the GNOME MRE, specifically its scope as “core gnome modules and apps”. Is the list of core gnome modules and apps written down somewhere? I seem to remember a list somewhere, maybe in bugzilla?
<didrocks> we’ll see if that can fly before FF
<didrocks> tkamppeter: if you have time to look at my bug meanwhile :) Not being able to print on this hw is anyone :p
<didrocks> tkamppeter: also, on bug #1891157, c_paelzer  had one pending question for you, mind replying on the bug?
<ubot5> bug 1891157 in golang-github-openprinting-goipp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ipp-usb" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891157
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I will lock into it but it can take some time, as I have to land some stuff before FF and also GSoC is ending in a week from now, FF and EoGSoC on the same day.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, and next week is our OpenPrinting  micro-conference on Linux Plumbers.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: > Can system-config-printer-udev be changed as part of the promotion (once ready)
<didrocks> to be replaced to ipp-usb as well. So that we can demote ippusbxd in the same
<didrocks> step when we promote ipp-usb?
<didrocks> I guess for the MIR to move on, this should be addressed ^
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I already have removed the ippusbxd dependency from system-config-printer-udev and it made it into Groovy already.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: mind commenting this one the bug?
<tkamppeter> ipp-usb will get pulled in by the cups-daemon package.
<didrocks> on*
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I did, on the ipp-usb one.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: argh, launchpad didn’t refresh the page since yesterday, despite closing and reopening the browser… Sorry, seeing it now
<tkamppeter> didrocks, closing and re-opening the browser pulls all pages from local cache, as clicking the Back button. You have to click the Reload button.
<didrocks> yeah, I thought that would have been refreshed though, but meh
<tkamppeter> didrocks, old-fashined LP, not as GitLab and GitHub auto-updating.
<didrocks> there are other questions on the "Problems" section on confinement
<seb128> didrocks, I've fw-ed you an email about khronos, we also discussed it in the MIR team on IRC
<didrocks> (I think the security team will block before some answers on this)
<didrocks> seb128: reading
<seb128> but I think kernel team should take over x-team components since they have the Canonical xorg maintainers
<seb128> xorg and nvidia (timo and alberto)
<didrocks> seb128: ack, I guess I will have to pester the kernel team
<didrocks> or did you get an answer?
<seb128> I will nag Wimpress, he didn't reply to my email
<seb128> no, Wimpress is busy as usual... 
<didrocks> ack, thx, keep me posted
<seb128> np!
 * didrocks waits on an answer from Wimpress on something else as well :p
<seb128> right
<tkamppeter> seb128, could you subscribe ~desktop-packages to the packages of my 2 MIRs, thanks.
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes
<seb128> tkamppeter, subscribed
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks. Did you subscribe all the 4 packages?
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes
<Laney> \o
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<Laney> moin didrocks, what's up?
<didrocks> nothing special, in MIRland right now
<didrocks> MIRworld even
<didrocks> you?
<duflu> Hi Laney
<marcustomlinson> hey tkamppeter and Laney
<Laney> the best world
<Laney> also not much, it is supposed to start raining soon, continue all day and then stop JUST before I am supposed to ride to the pub
<Laney> trust the meterologists
<seb128> hey Laney , how are you?
<Laney> morgen duflu & marcustomlinson & seb128 
<seb128> Laney, are you going back to indoor pub now?
<duflu> Laney, is drink biking legal?
 * duflu has no idea if it is here
<duflu> Probably not
<duflu> jamesh ?
<Laney> seb128: it's allowed, but I prefer outdoor and this place has a big outdoor area
<jamesh> duflu: yes.  Drunk horse riding is too
<duflu> Good to know
<Laney> duflu: it is, the rules are about 'being in control' or something like that
<jamesh> Even if the horse is moving without the rider's input
<duflu> Reminds me of my first weekend ever in Texas. I videoed a cowboy riding a horse up to traffic lights, and he didn't understand why
<Laney> most of the speed / drink / drug driving laws apply to 'mechanically propelled vehicles'
<Laney> which is a weird way to phrase it, but excludes bikes
<Laney> (not sure about e-bikes ...)
<jamesh> I think the horse case was a horse drawn cart with the guy sleeping in the driver's seat as it took him home from the pub
<jamesh> so it was definitely a vehicle
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> just dist-upgraded my desktop to groovy
<Laney> time to restart!
<marcustomlinson> hi jamesh
<jamesh> hi marcustomlinson 
<Laney> I had to dist-upgrade the manual way because do-release-upgrade doesn't work with file:/// mirrors
<popey> Hello hello. Had a request from a contributor who thought it might be interesting to add a folder icon (like Music, Pictures) for the ~/snap folder to the Yaru theme. Is it possible to have unique icons for folders that aren't the usual ones (Music, Pictures etc)?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: golang-gopkg-ini.v1 depends on golang-github-smartystreets-goconvey. Can you add it to the MIR and check its dep as well?
<didrocks> (second dep missing, please ensure you check the binary deps)
<didrocks> tkamppeter: another way would be to ship the tests in a separate package and hoping the dh-golang is smart enough to not list the dep (or do it manually in debian/rules)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I have talked with the upstream author of ipp-usb, he will hand-implement the reading of the config file, as I have found out that ini.v1 causes dependency hell. It would require MIRing 6 Go libraries.
<tkamppeter> In the next days there will be a new version of ipp-usb without this dependency.
<tkamppeter> marcustomlinson, hi
<didrocks999> tkamppeter: ok, let’s wait then :)
<KGB-2> gnome-session tags c09aef8 Iain Lane upstream/3.37.0 * Upstream version 3.37.0 * https://deb.li/3Dk0R
<KGB-2> gnome-session upstream/latest af6f3c6 Iain Lane * pushed 54 commits * https://deb.li/VTeD
<KGB-2> gnome-session pristine-tar 685455e Iain Lane gnome-session_3.37.0.orig.tar.xz.delta gnome-session_3.37.0.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for gnome-session_3.37.0.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3Th2z
<Trevinho> RAOF: I don't think we have a full list, not sure if we meant by that those released in ftp.gnome.org, or now more all that is under the GNOME namespace in gitlab?
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center signed tags f166506 Sebastien Bacher ubuntu/1%3.37.90-1ubuntu1 * gnome-control-center Debian release 1:3.37.90-1ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/z2V4
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 617c584 Sebastien Bacher * pushed 89 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/3vblD
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 5c87894 Yuri Chornoivan po/uk.po * Update Ukrainian translation * https://deb.li/EQI4
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master d1d0092 Thibault Martin po/fr.po * Update French translation * https://deb.li/3IziD
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 6358b3f Daniel Mustieles po/es.po * Updated Spanish translation * https://deb.li/hb1g
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 7ed674e Daniel Mustieles po/es.po * Updated Spanish translation * https://deb.li/3Cnxl
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master d908853 Fran Dieguez po/gl.po * Update Galician translation * https://deb.li/oBNx
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hey kenvandine :)
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth and kenvandine
<hellsworth> hey marcustomlinson !
<didrocks999> hey hellsworth, kenvandine 
<kenvandine> hey didrocks999 
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: heads up i'm crafting some autopkgtest links for you now :)
<hellsworth> hi there didrocks999 !
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: pretty please launch these tests for me: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w2R2xBZ4yH/
<marcustomlinson> sure
<marcustomlinson> "You submitted an invalid request: Unknown PPA hellsworth/7.0.1~rc1-0ubuntu1-1"
<hellsworth> hmm that is the name of the ppa but the url to the pppa is different
<hellsworth> let's try this..
<hellsworth> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=armhf&package=libreoffice&ppa=hellsworth/libreoffice12&trigger=libreoffice/1:7.0.1~rc1-0ubuntu1
<hellsworth> does that work marcustomlinson ?
<marcustomlinson> that worked yes
<hellsworth> ok let me update the other links then
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: here are the other updated links: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f9NGC7dnDJ/
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: cool done
<hellsworth> awesome thanks
<marcustomlinson> good luck :)
<hellsworth> haha yep fingers and toes crossed :)
<hellsworth> this is the 7.0.1 build with gcc9 in case we need to go that route
<Laney> Trevinho: have you got packages for mozjs/gjs/mutter/gnome-shell somewhere even if not ready?
<Laney> wanted to check my gnome-shell/gnome-settings-daemon with it
<Laney> hmm that could have been for #debian-gnome
<Trevinho> Laney: mozjs is in that ppa, but the rest is only local...
<Laney> ok
<Laney> well I'll push those, maybe you can test them :p
<Trevinho> ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-20
<pieq> Morning!
<callmepk> morning pieq
<duflu> Oops, morning pieq and callmepk 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<duflu> and jamesh 
<callmepk> .... and morning jamesh 
<jamesh> hi duflu, callmepk 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<callmepk> morning seb128 
<jibel> Good morning folks
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<jibel> hi duflu 
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks 
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<didrocks> salut jibel, hey duflu 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson 
<didrocks999> hey marcustomlinson
<Laney> moin
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu didrocks and Laney
<duflu> Morning Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson duflu didrocks, how is it going?
<marcustomlinson> daaaaaaandy
<marcustomlinson> how are you Laney?
<didrocks> Laney: moderately complicated, and you?
<Laney> I'm alright, I have Yorkshire Biscuit Tea so all is good
<Laney> didrocks: house thing or work thing?
<duflu> Laney, going well now. Lost electricity for 2 hours today though
<didrocks> Laney: house ones
<Laney> duflu: I bet that still feels mildly exciting
<Laney> In my memories it was fairly frequent when I was a kid
<duflu> Laney, I was happy to get some cleaning done before the evening, so yes?
<Laney> cleaning...
<Laney> ok, very mild then ...
<duflu> Makes the evening something better to look forward to now
<duflu> Oh mutter 3.36.4 in focal now. Get excited
<Laney> seb128: have you looked into the libhandy / libhandy-1 situation by any chance?
<Laney> it looks like not everything is ported
<seb128> Laney, I did, and I've been ranting a bit about it on gitlab (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/-/merge_requests/782#note_894317) and #gnome-hackers
<Laney> also moin
<Laney> ah good
<seb128> I ended up uploaded gnome-control-center using libhandy1 for $reasons
<seb128> unsure what to do, I'm unsure gnome-calendar is going to get ported
<seb128> g-c-c has libhandy has a submodul but they remove the static build support so g-c-c does install libhandy as a shared lib now...
<seb128> (if you build without the system lib)
<Laney> mmm
<seb128> the libs are co-installable though
<Laney> like with a different name or in a private location or something?
<seb128> so technically we could ship with 0 and 1 this cycle
<Laney> but I noticed that *some* things were ported
<Laney> so you probably get the problem with some other app later anyway
<seb128> yes, gnome-control-center epiphany-browser
<Laney> it's probably easiest to just promote -1 and have both for this cycle ...
<seb128> no, g-c-c just includes libhandy as as submodule and build it the standard way, so you end up having a shared libhandy build from the gcc copy installed to the standard location
<Laney> didrocks: ^- any MIR team thoughts?
<seb128> right, that was my conclusion
<didrocks> yeah, let’s promote -1 and keep both
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> path of least resistance
<seb128> it sucks a bit, at least I complained about it upstream
<didrocks> yeah, it’s annoying that they don’t all align
<didrocks> I wonder how fedora is handling it, as they don’t have soname in the package name
<seb128> well, it's just that they really have a strict release process
<seb128> so they do half transitions started by random people
<seb128> and started after feature freeze...
<seb128> *
<Laney> if you have energy I think the release team might be a good team to talk to about this
<Laney> (will promote -1, thanks didrocks)
<Laney> done
<didrocks> (yw)
<Laney> they have an IRC channel I think, #release-team ?
<seb128> right
<seb128> maybe a better topic for discourse though, easier to have a real argumeneted discussion
<seb128> IRC tends to turn into an argument with whoever is online at the time
<Laney> fair
<seb128> Laney, btw did you get a reply on #nm about your without gateway config issue?
<Laney> that route thing?
<Laney> yeah it works
<seb128> was it in context of a vpn?
<Laney> nope
<seb128> I know about https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/-/issues/138 and it's one that I see mentioned every now and then
<Laney> I have static networking on my desktop, it's kind of a weird setup
<Laney> but I must have forgotten something I did because it all broke when Irebooted after upgrading to groovy /o\
<Laney> trying to keep it all in NM and not anywhere else
<seb128> ah ok
<Laney> I can't use g-c-c for this though
<Laney> it doesn't handle bridge interfaces
<Laney> so I have to use nm-connection-editor which works properly
<seb128> right
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I guess it should detect this and hide the panel or something
<Laney> because if I do anything in there it'll probably break it all
<seb128> if it doesn't handle the existing config it should probably tell that yeah
<KGB-0> mozjs pristine-tar c8bc92c Marco Trevisan (Treviño) mozjs78_78.1.0.orig.tar.xz.delta mozjs78_78.1.0.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for mozjs78_78.1.0.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/i3NMs
<marcustomlinson> haha didrocks
<didrocks3> yeah, trying to change antenna to get better stability
<didrocks3> incrementing all the way down :p
 * Laney offers didrocks3 a shell account :>
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hiya
<hellsworth> hey marcustomlinson those autopkgtests that you started for me yesterday were on a pkg in hellsworth/libreoffice12 ppa. do you know why i can't see any results here? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal-hellsworth-libreoffice12/
<hellsworth> oh with a final ?format=plain :)
<hellsworth> sorry that was confusing. let me rephrase. i can't see any results here https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal-hellsworth-libreoffice12/?format=plain and no clue why
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: I'm not sure I can see your results. I get "Unauthorized"
<hellsworth> yeah me too
<hellsworth> hmm ok
<marcustomlinson> oh
<marcustomlinson> you also see "Unauthorized"?
<hellsworth> yes that is correct
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: you don't even have a libreoffice12 ppa
<hellsworth> oh cause the link says focal
<hellsworth> copy pasta error when saving the results link..
<marcustomlinson> oh you do
<hellsworth> thank you for being my rubber duck :)
<marcustomlinson> ah should be groovy
<hellsworth> they all passed. so we have a 7.0.1 with gcc9 ready to go. 
<hellsworth> i have another meeting to jump into but Laney would it be alright to go forward with this version upload to groovy now while debugging the gcc10 failures?
<Laney> sure
<hellsworth> ok cool. marcustomlinson i'm uploading the artifacts to google drive now. will give you access here in a min
<Laney> google drive, kids these days!
 * Laney clings to gopher://
<hellsworth> Laney: whatever makes you happy, i say gopher it!
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: pretty please upload those artifacts to groovy at your earliest convenience
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: sure I'll look at it now
<hellsworth> thanks
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: oh we're doing 7.0.1~rc1
<hellsworth> correcto mundo
<marcustomlinson> okidoki
<luna_> Firefox 80 RC2 is building 
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: it's happened again where the previous changelog entry (1:6.4.5-0ubuntu2) has gone missing
<marcustomlinson> I think
<hellsworth> ok hang on can't look now though
<hellsworth> i will look as soon as this meeting is over though :)
<hellsworth> thanks
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, hmm, uploads which ignore the packaging repo :\
<marcustomlinson> yeah it has. not a blocker for upload, just remember to add it back
<ricotz> please just ignore it and upload it as is
<luna_> https://archive.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/candidates/80.0-candidates/build2/
<ricotz> luna_, built in firefox-next ppa
<luna_> ricotz: nice 
<ricotz> official builds for the ubuntu archive will done next week
<luna_> ricotz: yeah stable release is on Tuesday next week
<Laney> I didn't commit my libreoffice upload to the repo, sorry, I'm a 🤠
<marcustomlinson> tsk tsk
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: yeah we have to remember to do a sync with the source in archive between releases
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth, ricotz: libreoffice is uploading, I gotta run to a school thing, hopefully it doesn't blow up while I'm gone
<Laney> if you start using bileto it has some functionality to detect this
<Laney> ...and run autopkgtests...
<Laney> might be worth considering
<marcustomlinson> I thought bileto was dead
<marcustomlinson> or dying
<marcustomlinson> :P
<Laney> nah
<Laney> I use it quite often, as does Trevinho and the server team too
<GunnarHj> Hi RikMills, how urgent is the ibus upload you asked for at <https://bugs.debian.org/964558>?
<ubot5> Debian bug 964558 in src:ibus "Please change the ibus Recommends in ibus-data to a Suggests" [Normal,Open]
<RikMills> GunnarHj: not super so. it would be great to have synced to ubuntu for the groovy beta
<GunnarHj> RikMills: Ok. The person who usually handles ibus at Debian has been away for four weeks. But then I suppose it's ok to wait for a couple of weeks more before interfering.
 * RikMills nods
<hellsworth> ok i'm back and see that marcus has uploaded even though i didn't do a sync (thanks for that)
<marcustomlinson> ricotz, hellsworth: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:7.0.1~rc1-0ubuntu1
<hellsworth> Laney: how do i use bileto?
<marcustomlinson> looks like ppc64el failed
<hellsworth> ppc64el has already failed. no build log. can you please retry marcustomlinson ?
<hellsworth> (i don't see a retry button but i don't have super powers to click it anyways)
<hellsworth> maybe bileto is only used for uploads?
<Laney> hellsworth: you can test builds, run autopkgtests, and then (have a sponsor) copy the thing to the archive (so it doesn't need to rebuild there) in bileto
<Laney> sil2100: would it be ok to add hellsworth to ci-train-ppa-service to do LO candidate builds/tests with bileto?
<hellsworth> hey that sounds awesome... are there any intructions/commands somewheres?
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bileto
<hellsworth> (so i don't have to ask you every tiny question :)
<Laney> but it's a bit crufty
<hellsworth> well it's a start
<hellsworth> i'll read through this a bit later todya
<Laney> a LOT crufty!
<Laney> you'll be doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bileto#Manual_Source_Uploads
<sil2100> Laney: oh, yeah
<sil2100> Laney: I think that's reasonable, let's do that
<Laney> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
<marcustomlinson> ooh can I be added too sil2100?
<marcustomlinson> I think I used to have access back in the phone days
<marcustomlinson> maybe I still do hmm
<mwhudson> good morning
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-21
<callmepk> good morning
<pieq> Morning!
<callmepk> morning pieq
<pieq> callmepk, hey! I heard you're going to HKU? Have the classes started yet or is it later?
<callmepk> Oh, I am going to CUHK not HKU and the class starts on Sept 7
<duflu> Morning callmepk and pieq 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<pieq> callmepk, sorry, got it mixed up, I'm not familiar with univs in HK! 
<callmepk> It's okay pieq 
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<didrocks> good morning
<pieq> salut didrocks et jibel !
<didrocks> salut pieq 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey didrocks
<duflu> Morning didrocks and marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey dupondje 
<didrocks> argh, disconnected :)
<Laney> yo
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<Laney> hey didrocks 
<Laney> what is up
<Laney> it's super windy here atm
<Laney> had to get up at 03:49 to close the window :o
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<Laney> peace marcustomlinson 
<duflu> Hi Laney
<tkamppeter> didrocks999, hi
<tkamppeter> didrocks999, I have read your questions in the sane-airscan MIR.
<tkamppeter> didrocks999, Debian uses debhelper-compat version 13 and so the packages have debhelper-compat=13 in their build dependencies. Can these get synced into groovy?
<didrocks999> $ rmadison debhelper
<didrocks999>  debhelper | 13.2ubuntu1                 | groovy           | source, all
<didrocks999> tkamppeter: looks like it? ^
<tkamppeter> OK, thanks.
<didrocks999> tkamppeter: answered on the bug, LGTM, requesting security team review on that one
<tkamppeter> didrocks999, great, have posted another question, sane-escl is not developed any more as the author joined sane-airscan, so I am considering a small one-line patch which removes sane-escl altogether. WDYT?
<didrocks999> tkamppeter: sounds good to me
<didrocks999> I just want us to avoid having 2 engines in main
<didrocks999> tkamppeter: maybe wait for the security team to ack the MIR firt so that we don’t end up with nothing in case it doesn’t make it for groovy?
<tkamppeter> didrocks999, OK, sane-backends can also be done after FF, as this change does not add any new feature.
<didrocks999> Laney: hey, I’m a little bit puzzled about golang-google-api on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg. I search for all build-deps in groovy and all are in universe and the report doesn’t show up what is trying to pulling it. I looked as well for seeds and nothing jump to my eyes, any other ideas?
<didrocks999> (it’s clearly something in proposed as it doesn’t show up in groovy report)
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I don't see what the reason is
<didrocks999> puzzling isn’t it?
<Laney> .txt says
<Laney>  o golang-google-api: golang-google-api-dev
<Laney>    [Reverse-Depends: Rescued from golang-google-api]
<Laney> but that's all in universe
<Laney> so what
<didrocks999> yeah, I saw that
<Laney> I think it might need some hand-running of component-mismatches with extra debugging :(
<Laney> would suggest to ask dok_o, but not in this week
<didrocks999> I don’t even know where the code is
<Laney> lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<didrocks999> yeah, this is why I was asking you as he is away
<didrocks999> oh really? never notice
<didrocks999> let’s dig a little bit there
<didrocks999> happy it’s not just me and that’s not a straightfoward thing I missed :p
<didrocks999> thanks for looking!
<Laney> the script which calls it is in lp:~ubuntu-archive/+junk/ubuntu-archive-scripts so you can see how it's done to make that report
<Laney> np!
<didrocks999> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/didrocks/mirror/ubuntu//dists/groovy/main/source/Sources.gz'
<didrocks999> ofc, you need a local mirror for trying it :p
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers :)
<marcustomlinson> hi hellsworth
<hellsworth> o/
<didrocks999> hey hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hiya didrocks999. happy friday
<luna_> hey hellsworth 
<didrocks999> happy Friday hellsworth :)
<didrocks999> Laney: do you mind pastebining ~/extra-germinate/germinate.output from the place where archive-reports is ran? (as you know this script, I think you know its location :p)
<didrocks999> I think this is what reports the Rescue from: (and then. it means, looking at germinate for this)
<Laney> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. To run 'pastebinit' please ask your administrator to install the package 'pastebinit'
<Laney> WHYYYY
<didrocks999> argh, just open greping for google-api?
<Laney> didrocks999: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/laney/germinate.output
<Laney> realised there's an even easier way
<didrocks999> hehe :)
<didrocks999> ok, no trace of it here
 * didrocks999 puzzled
<didrocks999> thanks Laney 
<Laney> didrocks999: it does appear in https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/laney/all_ubuntu_groovy_amd64 though
<didrocks999> ah, I was wondering in all+extra
<didrocks999> golang-google-api-dev                               | golang-google-api                     | Rescued from golang-google-api                   | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>                |         3587748 |           93367
<didrocks999> yeah, so not an issue with mismatches, but something makes germinate waiting it
<didrocks999> wanting*
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-23
<hirogen> hi
<hirogen> so i may be possibly, just possibly getting an interview where i may be required to build laptops with the Ubuntu O/S
<hirogen> just wondering if anyone has a guide on windows we have various tools such as citrix, sccm, to build and deploy images..
<shailangsa> how are you going to deploy ubuntu onto the laptops?
<JanC> depending on how those tools work, they might be able to deploy linux images too...
<hirogen> not sure not had an interview 
<hirogen> ok so if it were done with Linux software what would it be so i can do some research please?
<JanC> there are so many systems, also depending on the distro...
